# Disboutiquers Part 21 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew ;-)



## teresajoy

*HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 





Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? *​Welcome to the Disboutique thread!

When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again.

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

*RULES*
*1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. *
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 
   
(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. We love to see the clothes modeled, but if you are making a dress, and you put it on your son, I will tease you, so will my sister. You have been warned!
10. Swirly faced kids scare me. 
*11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!)  We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try!  Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something.We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.  * 

* FAQ-*
Q1. What is a good beginner sewing machine? 
A1.Many of the Disboutiquers have been very happy with the computerized Brother sewing machine that is available at Walmart. I believe it sells for around $160? 

Q2. What is the best method for making ruffles?
A2-There are several different methods for making gathers. I will provide links to sites that describe the methods:
a.)Double Row of Long Stitches
b.)Tension Tightening Method
c.)Zig Zag Over Floss method
d.)Ruffler attachment
I'm sure there are other methods, but these are the ones that most people here use. My favorite is the tension method. 

Q3- What is "hand" applique? What is machine applique?
A3.- Generally, when we talk about hand appliques on this thread, we are not talking about actually sewing by hand with a needle and thread. We mean that the pieces are stitched on by you with a regular sewing machine, as described in Heathersues Bestest Applique Tutorial. You can do hand applique on any machine that has a zig zag stitch. 
Machine Embroidery is when you have a special embroidery machine. You purchase digitized designs (one of our favorite digitizers is Heathersue) and put them on your embroidery machine and it stitches it out for you. (well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but if you want more details, check the bookmarks for links).

Q4.-Where can I find designs for hand appliques?
A4.- If you check Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial, she gives several ideas for finding designs. Many people use Disney Pins for their designs as well as coloring book pages and just searching online for clipart. In the bookmarks under applique, you will find a link to a site with a coloring page search engine that many find helpful. 

Q5-Where does everyone get their fabric?
A5-Most people get their fabric from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics and Walmart (many still have fabric). You can also find many great finds on Ebay, but generally they are more expensive there. I also have many online fabric stores listed in the bookmarks.

Q6.-Where do most people get the patterns they use?
A6- We all LOVE http://www.youcanmakethis.com !!! It is a FABULOUS site with patterns that you purchase then download and print out right on your computer! (you tape the pieces together). The patterns come with multiple sizes and since you can reprint the pattern if it gets worn out, one pattern will last you for many years! 
There are many many great designers on YCMT, but our all time favorite is CarlaC! She is also a Diser, her username is Louiesmama. 


Q7-It takes too long to look through all the threads, where can I see what everyone has made in one spot? 
A7- Many of the Disboutiquers post their items in the Disboutique Group Photobucket account. Just scroll down a bit for more information on how to view that. Please don't copy things form other Disers to sell. 

*Abbreviations used*:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, it's usually ok to use for your PERSONAL use, although it is nice to ask the original poster for permission first. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or   for short. 
Targemort- Code word for Target
Waldemort- Code word for Walmart
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit


*Big Give- *
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!!  This truly is what we are all about! We make items for Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions)  to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you!  

 
 * "The bookmarks" * has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific. If you find a dead link, go ahead and send me a PM telling me which one it is and I'll try to fix it. If you have a great link you think should be added to the bookmarks, PM that to me too. 
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy
You can also view many of the bookmarks here, with pictures: http://www.wists.com/teresajoy 
I'm working on adding more of the bookmarks to that site, but it's taking me quite awhile! 

Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques!  


*Group Photobucket Account*
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. *Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards.* A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
*Password: Enchanted*
*For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:**
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/05/adding-pictures-to-group-photobucket.html*

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Do NOT take other people's pictures from this site and use them for anything else! Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
_Please_ add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing.




*FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/*





*HOW TO POST PICTURES*
 Method 1
1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!
 [/color]
[color=green]
Method 2
You can also post pictures directly from Facebook and most any other website you have your pictures posted too already:

1.)Right click on you picture,
2A)If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy IMAGE location" (do NOT click the one that says "copy LINK location" or the one that just says "copy image" they will not work)

2B)If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information. You must copy the part that says "address (url) that has the http:// at the beginning and the .jpg at the end. This is usually NOT the first one listed on the properties page. 

It must look something like this:  http:// sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/ hs452.ash1/24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n.  jpg

NOT:
24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg  (which is the first one)

3.)Then, for either one, paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box (here on the Disboards).[/color]

[SIZE="7"][B][COLOR="Red"][U]MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. 

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply[/U]:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"][B]Links to our past threads:[/B][/COLOR]
To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6  
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917[/url]
Part 7-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666[/url]
Part 8-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786[/url]
Part 9- [URL]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/URL]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]
Part 14- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31867764#post31867764[/url]
Part 15-  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213689[/url]
part 16  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239429[/url]
Part 17: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2267791[/url]
Part 18: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2314908[/url]
Part 19: [URL]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2363688[/URL]
Part 20: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2420330[/url]


----------



## teresajoy

Oh good, you all made it safely and have already exited the tram. Hopefully you watched your head, and if you didn't watch you head, you watched your language!!


----------



## billwendy

Whew - made it!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

I made the first page!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

whew! made it- and on the first page, too- I feel super special!  And in honor of my ticker announcing a mere four weeks, and the official changing of the thread extravaganza, I'm going to attempt to herd my cats aka kiddos and get some pics of the customs I've been working on.  I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## woodkins

Wow..talk about perfect timing. Hope everyone is having a happy Saturday!


----------



## teresajoy

tricia said:


> :
> 
> 
> Hi Teresa


Hi Tricia!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

1st page


----------



## McDuck

Glad I decided to catch the thread when I did this morning!  I'm over.


----------



## MommaB

Jumping on the train as well! Those other 250 pages had my head spinning with all the sewing goodness, I couldnt keep up. Now to find pictures and start posting again. Or maybe just sit back and resume my scroll and drool.....


----------



## mgmsmommy

Glad I am paying attention for once


----------



## jas0202

Non-disney sewing question...
I am going to make some blankets for my youngest DD...problem is she HAS to have a certain kind! Anyway, the blankets that she has from the store have a certain kind of trim around the outside edge, but the blankets are too small! So I need to find that trim...it's the knit stuff that is around the collar of a t shirt. Kind of ribbed, kind of like bias tape... Anyone know what that's called or if I can buy it somewhere?

She chews on her blankets and if they aren't edged like this she gets MAD and doesn't sleep! So, I'll buy the knit material for the blanket and hopefully be able to find this trim and make her some that are her size that aren't chewed bare! (..and in the meantime, continue to try to keep her from chewing on her blankets like a puppy dog! )



tricia said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that just rib knit?





Tricia...
pretty sure it's rib knit...just hoping that you were able to buy it in a pre-made trim somewhere rather than buying yardage and making my own...anyone know if that exists?


----------



## tricia

first page???


 oh yeah, first time ever on 1st page.


----------



## NiniMorris

Ah...figures you would move while I was sewing!!!


But I'm here...

Nini


----------



## snubie

Here!  And I met Carla yesterday!!!!  And I got to meet Nicole K too!!!  And her sweet little Hannah!  I drove down to the Sis Boom sale yesterday with both of my girls.  We had a great time, Lauren was sad when we had to leave.  I was so happy to finally meet Carla and Louis.  Lauren and Louis ran around playing like old friends while we ladies chatted.  I had my camera but left it in the car - oops!  Carla has a pic of all of us together though.
Lauren woke up this morning and the first thing she told me was that she missed Louis.  

FromLauren:


----------



## Tweevil

I jumped on the tram!  Here I am 
Page 2 isn't bad right?


----------



## NaeNae

Geeze, as girl finally gets to sleep in late and I missed the move.  At least I'm only on page 2.  Now to go back as see what I missed.


----------



## LisaZoe

Wow, page 2! I don't think I've been that close to the start of a new thread ever.


----------



## GrammaBelle

jas0202 said:


> pretty sure it's rib knit...just hoping that you were able to buy it in a pre-made trim somewhere rather than buying yardage and making my own...anyone know if that exists?



When I was going to make some knit dresses this winter I went to Joanns looking for some rib knit trim--my mom told me they used to sell it in packages like bias tape or by the yard.  But not at my joanns, I had to buy a few inches of it off of some bolts


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I knew we'd move today, but I didn't miss it, yea!!!  I spent more than an hour waiting in line to get tickets to my DD's dance recital.  This is the first year they haven't done general seating, so if you want center front, you need to get there early.  I got there on time, and was probably 30th in line.  I overheard some mothers saying they got there at 5:30am and were 5th in line.  Guess I'm a slacker mom.  DH disagrees because I also overheard someone else saying she volunteered to get tix for several families, and she bought 50.  He says the slacker moms are the ones who let their friend wait in line.


----------



## 2Pinks

Good morning ladies.  This is my first time posting.  We are in the very beginning stages of planning our fist Disney trip which won't be until December 2011 so I have lost of time to plan outfits and sew!  I tried to keep up with the last thread - but it moves so fast!  I will probably have a hard time keeping up here too.

Anyway I haven't done much Disney-specific sewing except for this outfit which has been very popular in my Etsy shop:

















I am getting lots of ideas on here and can't wait until my sewing schedule slows down enough that I can start trying them.  I am going to be making my girls a Jesse shorts set to go to the Toy Story 3 premier!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I was at the DMV (again)- I missed the move- I want to be on page 1!!! Waaaaa!!!


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I was at the DMV (again)- I missed the move- I want to be on page 1!!! Waaaaa!!!



Did you get there yesterday after the sale?


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Can I Can I make it to the second page?  I ALWAYS get left behind.


----------



## glorib

I made it!  Thank you, Tour Guide Teresa for making our move easy!  And even while you're on vacation!  What a gal!  

I'm hoping to take some pictures of my newest custom today - a Cindy dress for Ella to wear at BBB.  I want to go to a park and get some actual pretty pictures.  Oh, and we got our first petti in the mail the other day, too, so I need pics of that too!


----------



## clairemolly

I'm here.  We are still in the process of moving, so I've been lurking, but I am here.  I am planning customs for our Nov. trip so will hopefully have some projects to share soon.

Happy Mother's Day everyone!


----------



## aksunshine

I have been so busy these past few days. I think I missed about 10 pages on the last thread. Sorry I missed so much! I did see Linette's creations! They were so cute! Love the Tink! Anyway, I made the move!



2Pinks said:


> Good morning ladies.  This is my first time posting.  We are in the very beginning stages of planning our fist Disney trip which won't be until December 2011 so I have lost of time to plan outfits and sew!  I tried to keep up with the last thread - but it moves so fast!  I will probably have a hard time keeping up here too.
> 
> Anyway I haven't done much Disney-specific sewing except for this outfit which has been very popular in my Etsy shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting lots of ideas on here and can't wait until my sewing schedule slows down enough that I can start trying them.  I am going to be making my girls a Jesse shorts set to go to the Toy Story 3 premier!



That is so cute! Is it reversible? I'd love to see the back!!!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I didnt get lost!  just checking in, I am headed to my  corner in my dining room to get some sewing done today


----------



## HeatherSue

What's with the sneak attack?  Moving 6 pages early and not even telling your little sister?  Didn't think I could handle posting the new thread, did yah?


----------



## HeatherSue

Teresa, I loved the tram picture! 



MommaB said:


> Jumping on the train as well! Those other 250 pages had my head spinning with all the sewing goodness, I couldnt keep up. Now to find pictures and start posting again. Or maybe just sit back and resume my scroll and drool.....


Scroll and drool!  Love it!  



snubie said:


> Here!  And I met Carla yesterday!!!!  And I got to meet Nicole K too!!!  And her sweet little Hannah!  I drove down to the Sis Boom sale yesterday with both of my girls.  We had a great time, Lauren was sad when we had to leave.  I was so happy to finally meet Carla and Louis.  Lauren and Louis ran around playing like old friends while we ladies chatted.  I had my camera but left it in the car - oops!  Carla has a pic of all of us together though.
> Lauren woke up this morning and the first thing she told me was that she missed Louis.
> 
> FromLauren:


 I know I've told you a couple of times, but that is so cool!  It's so sweet that Lauren and Louie hit it off so well! Well, that all of you hit it off so well!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I knew we'd move today, but I didn't miss it, yea!!!  I spent more than an hour waiting in line to get tickets to my DD's dance recital.  This is the first year they haven't done general seating, so if you want center front, you need to get there early.  I got there on time, and was probably 30th in line.  I overheard some mothers saying they got there at 5:30am and were 5th in line.  Guess I'm a slacker mom.  DH disagrees because I also overheard someone else saying she volunteered to get tix for several families, and she bought 50.  He says the slacker moms are the ones who let their friend wait in line.


Fifty tickets?? That's just not fair!  Did you get good seats?



2Pinks said:


> Good morning ladies.  This is my first time posting.  We are in the very beginning stages of planning our fist Disney trip which won't be until December 2011 so I have lost of time to plan outfits and sew!  I tried to keep up with the last thread - but it moves so fast!  I will probably have a hard time keeping up here too.
> 
> Anyway I haven't done much Disney-specific sewing except for this outfit which has been very popular in my Etsy shop:


Very cute!  I can't wait to see the Toy Story outfit you make! 



glorib said:


> I made it!  Thank you, Tour Guide Teresa for making our move easy!  And even while you're on vacation!  What a gal!
> 
> I'm hoping to take some pictures of my newest custom today - a Cindy dress for Ella to wear at BBB.  I want to go to a park and get some actual pretty pictures.  Oh, and we got our first petti in the mail the other day, too, so I need pics of that too!


Oooh!!! I can't wait to see the Cindy dress!!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

HeatherSue said:


> Fifty tickets?? That's just not fair!  Did you get good seats?



Yea, so not fair!   Lucky for me this theatre has pretty good seats in most locations, so I'm happy with what I got.  It's usually videoed, and I always buy the DVD, so if I do miss anything I can catch it again later. 

I'm reposting this because I'm sure it got lost in the move...for those of you using comic boards for your fabric, what size do you use?  Amazon has a few different sizes, and I'm not sure what I need.  Most of my stash is in 2 yard pieces.   Thanks!  I'm ready to get organized.


----------



## NaeNae

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm reposting this because I'm sure it got lost in the move...for those of you using comic boards for your fabric, what size do you use?  Amazon has a few different sizes, and I'm not sure what I need.  Most of my stash is in 2 yard pieces.   Thanks!  I'm ready to get organized.




Mine are 7x10 1/2.  I think that was the smaller size of the 2 at my comic book store.  They fit nicely on my bookself.


----------



## Haganfam5

Hi! Page 3, not bad! Things are crazy here! I have a lot of Disney sewing going on along with 2 more days of school and then finals! Busy, busy, busy!


----------



## Haganfam5

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Yea, so not fair!   Lucky for me this theatre has pretty good seats in most locations, so I'm happy with what I got.  It's usually videoed, and I always buy the DVD, so if I do miss anything I can catch it again later.
> 
> I'm reposting this because I'm sure it got lost in the move...for those of you using comic boards for your fabric, what size do you use?  Amazon has a few different sizes, and I'm not sure what I need.  Most of my stash is in 2 yard pieces.   Thanks!  I'm ready to get organized.



I wasn't ignoring you, I just didn't use comic book cardboards on my fabric. I just made a folding template around the size of my shelf and folded them that way. If the fabric was thin and flimsy, I used a safety pin to secure it.


----------



## NaeNae

Just had to share this, only you guys would appreciate it.
I just started Toy Story 2 for DGD4 to watch.  Every time I start a Disney movie and the castle comes on the tv my DGD4 screams "MY CASTLE!!!".  She thinks that is her castle (and the one at the park) and no one else's!!!


----------



## Jaylin

oh, this is my first time moving, I'm glad I made it!!!

Ok, quickie question.  I did an applique shirt late last night, and I had my fabric a teenie tiny bit off so when it did the tacking stitch, a tiny spot of the applique fabric didn't get tacked down, it was too small.  I was hoping the satin stitch would get it (it was that close)  Well, the shirt is certainly wearable and looks great but if I pull at that spot I can see that's it's going to pop out and fray, probably when I was it.  Is there anything I can do to fix it?  Something to permanently hold it down?  I could always do a slightly larger satin stitch over it, but it might look funny?  Clear nail polish maybe ??(that's all I could think of!)


----------



## llaxton

NaeNae said:


> Just had to share this, only you guys would appreciate it.
> I just started Toy Story 3 for DGD4 to watch.  Every time I start a Disney movie and the castle comes on the tv my DGD4 screams "MY CASTLE!!!".  She thinks that is her castle (and the one at the park) and no one else's!!!



That is so funny because Mary does the same thing but screams "it's Mommy's castle and my castle" I guess Daddy and Sissy are on their own


----------



## NaeNae

Jaylin said:


> oh, this is my first time moving, I'm glad I made it!!!
> 
> Ok, quickie question.  I did an applique shirt late last night, and I had my fabric a teenie tiny bit off so when it did the tacking stitch, a tiny spot of the applique fabric didn't get tacked down, it was too small.  I was hoping the satin stitch would get it (it was that close)  Well, the shirt is certainly wearable and looks great but if I pull at that spot I can see that's it's going to pop out and fray, probably when I was it.  Is there anything I can do to fix it?  Something to permanently hold it down?  I could always do a slightly larger satin stitch over it, but it might look funny?  Clear nail polish maybe ??(that's all I could think of!)



You can try Fray Check or Fray Block.  I use Fray Block and it is washable.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I made it!


----------



## princesskayla

I am getting closer to 1st page. Third page isn't bad for me!!!

I am so excited - I found awsome light blue damask fabric with glitter accents at JoAnn's yesterday- Guess who is going to make a wonderful Cinderella dress. I can't wait to get started. 

Two Questions- I need Mary Poppins embroidery designs quickly (before Tues). We are going to the touring Mary Poppins on Wed and I am making a dress - of course. I am making the skirt with carosel (sp) horses on the bottom and hiopefully Mary Poppins on top. Does anyone know where to look?
Is the carosel horses in the play version?


----------



## sahm1000

teresajoy said:


> Oh good, you all made it safely and have already exited the tram. Hopefully you watched your head, and if you didn't watch you head, you watched your language!!



I think maybe you should apply for a job as a tram announcer (is that what they are called, since they aren't the driver?) while you are in Florida!  It would be a pretty great job!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Yea, so not fair!   Lucky for me this theatre has pretty good seats in most locations, so I'm happy with what I got.  It's usually videoed, and I always buy the DVD, so if I do miss anything I can catch it again later.



You sound like me waiting in the line for preschool  I got there at 5:00 in the morning back in the beginning of February and it was raining and around 40 degrees.  And I was the seventh in line.  The earlier ones had been there since 3:30 am !  And my girls barely got in!


----------



## kimmylaj

i officially promise to do a better job of keeping up on thread #21. off to a good start


----------



## MouseTriper

Wow I made it to this thread early too....!!!


----------



## i12go2wdw

Linette, I loved the outfits that you did with your blurry eyes, maybe I will try that and my things may come out better (I lost the quote in the page change)
I am going to be in your neck of the woods for the May long weekend (May 21-24 for you Americans) and I was wondering if there were any "not to be missed" fabric stores I should take a look at, we don't get very much Disney fabric up here, is there a good spot to stock up?




2Pinks said:


> Good morning ladies.  This is my first time posting.  We are in the very beginning stages of planning our fist Disney trip which won't be until December 2011 so I have lost of time to plan outfits and sew!  I tried to keep up with the last thread - but it moves so fast!  I will probably have a hard time keeping up here too.
> 
> Anyway I haven't done much Disney-specific sewing except for this outfit which has been very popular in my Etsy shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting lots of ideas on here and can't wait until my sewing schedule slows down enough that I can start trying them.  I am going to be making my girls a Jesse shorts set to go to the Toy Story 3 premier!



Welcome and well done, that is so cute!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

clairemolly said:


> I'm here.  We are still in the process of moving, so I've been lurking, but I am here.  I am planning customs for our Nov. trip so will hopefully have some projects to share soon.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day everyone!


Welcome to the board.  We will be excited to see what you make.



NaeNae said:


> Just had to share this, only you guys would appreciate it.
> I just started Toy Story 3 for DGD4 to watch.  Every time I start a Disney movie and the castle comes on the tv my DGD4 screams "MY CASTLE!!!".  She thinks that is her castle (and the one at the park) and no one else's!!!


That is so stinkin cute!

We are home from our 9 days at the world and still very tired.  I did post on FB with an album of photos.  Unfortunately, we missed seeing Benita  I really tried to see her but we just didn't make it back from the beach on time.  I did however run into a friend who use to live in our very small town at the Beach club.  We could not have tried to make it happen but just out of chance they were there. 

I cleaned up the edges of my last quilt and need to get the fabric to bind it.  I don't know what I will be making next but we have Disneyland in less than 2 months.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

sahm1000 said:


> You sound like me waiting in the line for preschool  I got there at 5:00 in the morning back in the beginning of February and it was raining and around 40 degrees.  And I was the seventh in line.  The earlier ones had been there since 3:30 am !  And my girls barely got in!





I can see doing this for preschool, that's so much more important than a dance recital IMO.  But the sad part is the parents who did this are vetrans, and the mommies of new dancers (preschool age) probably aren't aware how fast tickets sell out.  And believe it or not, this way is probably better than general admission free-for-all when they line up at the theatre door 2 hours early and then save 40 seats with tape and ribbon...it did get ugly in there a few years ago from what I understand, lol.  I missed it because we were at another studio then, and had 2 shows.


----------



## visitingapril09

i12go2wdw said:


> Linette, I loved the outfits that you did with your blurry eyes, maybe I will try that and my things may come out better (I lost the quote in the page change)
> I am going to be in your neck of the woods for the May long weekend (May 21-24 for you Americans) and I was wondering if there were any "not to be missed" fabric stores I should take a look at, we don't get very much Disney fabric up here, is there a good spot to stock up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and well done, that is so cute!!



hey there i12go2dw...........wanted to say from White Rock!!! We lived in the Grand Boulevard area before moving out here. I never see locals on this board


----------



## i12go2wdw

visitingapril09 said:


> hey there i12go2dw...........wanted to say from White Rock!!! We lived in the Grand Boulevard area before moving out here. I never see locals on this board



Well hello, I have lived here forever (well, almost) what a small world, did you grow up here in North Van? I know someone who is in Maple Ridge from these boards but that is about it. Thanks for sayin HI!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Well, glad I made it here!  This morning I was freezing my boondah off watching my DD play in her first soccer game but it sure was fun to watch her.  she did great!  

Teresa, i hope you have a great time on your trip.  The weather has to be so much better than it is here.  Brrrr!!!!


----------



## visitingapril09

i12go2wdw said:


> Well hello, I have lived here forever (well, almost) what a small world, did you grow up here in North Van? I know someone who is in Maple Ridge from these boards but that is about it. Thanks for sayin HI!!



Did you go to school there? I graduated in 1987.  Sent you a pm.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

You ran off & left me & I still made by page 4.  I think that's a record for!



Tweevil said:


> My favorite designer is having one too and I am right there with you!
> 
> 
> Love all the dresses, fabrics, cakes and babies on here lately!!  I really need to sew something...
> 
> AND, I am on the cusp of buying a used Saturn Vue... scared because there goes my savings...   I need a newer car but these things freak me out.  Anybody have one?



I have one & I LOVE it!  Mine's a 2006 & it's wonderful.  I like that I have room to take all the stuff we need for a week at Disney, but I don't feel like I'm driving a tank.  I also like that I'm going to be able to get 3 carseats in the back.


----------



## Tweevil

100AcrePrincess said:


> I have one & I LOVE it!  Mine's a 2006 & it's wonderful.  I like that I have room to take all the stuff we need for a week at Disney, but I don't feel like I'm driving a tank.  I also like that I'm going to be able to get 3 carseats in the back.



Thanks for letting me know.  
I just paid for it today.  I am not sure if I can drive it to Disney - 2200 mile trip - but it will certainly get me around for work and for caking!  The back looks like it lays nice and flat so I am looking forward to that 

I should get him on Wednesday - he is getting new brakes before I take receipt and I noticed today that there are 4 new tires on it so that makes me happy too!


----------



## froggy33

Geesh.  I could have sworn I was on here after 9:15 and I still missed the move!  Oh well, page for a Saturday move isn't too bad!

I'll even post some stuff.
















Thanks for looking!


----------



## princessmom29

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I knew we'd move today, but I didn't miss it, yea!!!  I spent more than an hour waiting in line to get tickets to my DD's dance recital.  This is the first year they haven't done general seating, so if you want center front, you need to get there early.  I got there on time, and was probably 30th in line.  I overheard some mothers saying they got there at 5:30am and were 5th in line.  Guess I'm a slacker mom.  DH disagrees because I also overheard someone else saying she volunteered to get tix for several families, and she bought 50.  He says the slacker moms are the ones who let their friend wait in line.



We do tickets this way, and it has gotten to the point that people are camping or the night before starting when the kids get out of school, and sleeping in thier cars. They only allow 20 tickets to be purchased per space in line so that what you are talking about doesn't happen. We lucked out this year and had a friend on staff with enough extra tickets that we didn't have to camp out, but I have overnighted the last two years. I think it is so much better than general seating. I would much rather have a long night well in advance of the recital than have to get there way early on recital night. We are tired enought by the time we are there from 4:00 to midnight for rehersal the day before. DD6 really HAS to sleep in the next day if she is going to dance 5 numbers. We had people lining up outside the civic center doors at noon on recital day for a 6:30 pm performance. That makes for really cranky dancers by 11:00 when the last number rolls. It also cuts down on having to referee seat saving. That coudl be a nightmare in and of itself. This way no one has to get there before the doors open at 5:30 and vthe kids are in much better shape to dance.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Hey, i don't know if this should be answered on the board or PM'd to me, but I was wondering if anyone knows of an embroidery design out there that I could purchase of Mickey dressed up as dopey?    I would really appreciate any help!


----------



## danicaw

froggy33 said:


> Geesh.  I could have sworn I was on here after 9:15 and I still missed the move!  Oh well, page for a Saturday move isn't too bad!
> 
> I'll even post some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



They look great! Wonderful Job! 

I had a feeling I might miss the move  
Page 4 isn't tooo bad  Hope everyone has a great weekend.
Happy Mom's Day tomorrow!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I know that you all are going to pass out of pure shock but I actually sewed today!!!  Aisling's Sea World Simply Sweet (with the crazy fabric she picked out) is finished with 19 days to spare  

My toothless model!


----------



## glorib

froggy33 said:


> Geesh.  I could have sworn I was on here after 9:15 and I still missed the move!  Oh well, page for a Saturday move isn't too bad!
> 
> I'll even post some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



So gorgeous!  Love all those princess cuties!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I know that you all are going to pass out of pure shock but I actually sewed today!!!  Aisling's Sea World Simply Sweet (with the crazy fabric she picked out) is finished with 19 days to spare
> 
> My toothless model!



Cute!  I love the colors -  so vibrant!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

froggy33 said:


> Geesh.  I could have sworn I was on here after 9:15 and I still missed the move!  Oh well, page for a Saturday move isn't too bad!
> 
> I'll even post some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



very cute!  I just love those princesses.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I know that you all are going to pass out of pure shock but I actually sewed today!!!  Aisling's Sea World Simply Sweet (with the crazy fabric she picked out) is finished with 19 days to spare
> 
> My toothless model!



Looks good!  I really like the crazy fabric.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

glorib said:


> Cute!  I love the colors -  so vibrant!





100AcrePrincess said:


> Looks good!  I really like the crazy fabric.



Thank you!  The colors are growing on me   We won't lose her at SW!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I finally have something I can share.  I swear, I feel like I've been sewing constantly lately, but I have nothing to show for it.  This took forever & I still have another one just like it to make, but it's going to have to wait a bit.  That's too much applique to do again just yet.


























Sad, dark pic of the shirt that goes with it & was actually finished for her birthday party last weekend.


----------



## billwendy

Has anyone made anything for their Mom for Mother's Day? I made mine a boxy bag and filled it with travel stuff cause she is always on the road!!


----------



## billwendy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


>



Aisling - I LOVE your dress - great colors!!! Even if mom things its wild!!! Seriously, wearing brighter or just different clothing is so helpful when you need to keep an eye on everyone - I totally learned that on our trip!! Stephen wore his zebra shorts twice!!!



froggy33 said:


> Geesh.  I could have sworn I was on here after 9:15 and I still missed the move!  Oh well, page for a Saturday move isn't too bad!
> 
> I'll even post some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



AWESOME!!!! I really love it!!

I love the pooh skirt too- that lumpy is just adorable!!!!

Could everyone please post any Very Hungry Caterpillar outfits? I think I want to make one for Hannah's 4th birthday, and am just not sure what to put where or if I want to cut the fabric!! I have the one that is white with little caterpillars and wording all over it, the one with the rows of food, and the panel that has a 2 large caterpillars, 2 large butterflies and 2 large leaves on it surrounded by all the different colored dots......It would be a size 4.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

NaeNae said:


> Just had to share this, only you guys would appreciate it.
> I just started Toy Story 3 for DGD4 to watch.  Every time I start a Disney movie and the castle comes on the tv my DGD4 screams "MY CASTLE!!!".  She thinks that is her castle (and the one at the park) and no one else's!!!



How cute is that ...... I love that innocence


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

billwendy said:


> Has anyone made anything for their Mom for Mother's Day? I made mine a boxy bag and filled it with travel stuff cause she is always on the road!!



I love that bag . How nice that you put little treats inside as well


----------



## MouseTriper

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I know that you all are going to pass out of pure shock but I actually sewed today!!!  Aisling's Sea World Simply Sweet (with the crazy fabric she picked out) is finished with 19 days to spare
> 
> My toothless model!


Awww looks great on your little sweetie!  I like the fabric she picked out!



froggy33 said:


> Geesh.  I could have sworn I was on here after 9:15 and I still missed the move!  Oh well, page for a Saturday move isn't too bad!
> 
> I'll even post some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


This turned out so cute.



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally have something I can share.  I swear, I feel like I've been sewing constantly lately, but I have nothing to show for it.  This took forever & I still have another one just like it to make, but it's going to have to wait a bit.  That's too much applique to do again just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


 Wow that is a lot of applique, looks awesome. 



billwendy said:


> Has anyone made anything for their Mom for Mother's Day? I made mine a boxy bag and filled it with travel stuff cause she is always on the road!!


So sweet!  I bet she will love it!


----------



## i12go2wdw

billwendy said:


> Has anyone made anything for their Mom for Mother's Day? I made mine a boxy bag and filled it with travel stuff cause she is always on the road!!



That is a great idea, I may try and whip one up before my mum comes for dinner tomorrow. She doesn't travel much anymore because my dad has dementia and it is too hard to get travel insurance, but she still comes here for overnights sometimes. Thanks for the idea


----------



## mirandag819

Wow you all move fast! I still have to catch up on the last thread, but just thought I would share something else I made. I made this Fancy Nancy dress for Taylor, she wore it to my brother and future sister in laws wedding shower today. She thought the fancy nancy dress was her flower girl dress lol, we are going to have to convince her she can't wear it to the wedding. 


























Here is the Fancy Nancy bow that is on her head







Here is me with Taylor, and she was too excited and gave me my mother's day present early.... it's on my arm.... the girl has good taste, she insisted Daddy take her to buy me a new coach purse and she picked it herself!






Now I need to go catch up, and then start working on the 24 applique t-shirts I need to make for Taylor's class to wear to Sesame Street Live


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

snubie said:


> Did you get there yesterday after the sale?


Yep- but it turns out I ALSO needed a new emissions test, so after I saw you I went to the DMV, then to Firestone to get an emissions test, then back to the DMV for a ridiculously long wait today. Lets see- ticket- $117, Temp Reg- $20, Emissions- $20, Reg fee- $95. OY VEY!


Jaylin said:


> oh, this is my first time moving, I'm glad I made it!!!
> 
> Ok, quickie question.  I did an applique shirt late last night, and I had my fabric a teenie tiny bit off so when it did the tacking stitch, a tiny spot of the applique fabric didn't get tacked down, it was too small.  I was hoping the satin stitch would get it (it was that close)  Well, the shirt is certainly wearable and looks great but if I pull at that spot I can see that's it's going to pop out and fray, probably when I was it.  Is there anything I can do to fix it?  Something to permanently hold it down?  I could always do a slightly larger satin stitch over it, but it might look funny?  Clear nail polish maybe ??(that's all I could think of!)


I would put some liquid stitch on it.


froggy33 said:


> Geesh.  I could have sworn I was on here after 9:15 and I still missed the move!  Oh well, page for a Saturday move isn't too bad!
> 
> I'll even post some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Oh, I so love these!


princessmom29 said:


> We do tickets this way, and it has gotten to the point that people are camping or the night before starting when the kids get out of school, and sleeping in thier cars. They only allow 20 tickets to be purchased per space in line so that what you are talking about doesn't happen. We lucked out this year and had a friend on staff with enough extra tickets that we didn't have to camp out, but I have overnighted the last two years. I think it is so much better than general seating. I would much rather have a long night well in advance of the recital than have to get there way early on recital night. We are tired enought by the time we are there from 4:00 to midnight for rehersal the day before. DD6 really HAS to sleep in the next day if she is going to dance 5 numbers. We had people lining up outside the civic center doors at noon on recital day for a 6:30 pm performance. That makes for really cranky dancers by 11:00 when the last number rolls. It also cuts down on having to referee seat saving. That coudl be a nightmare in and of itself. This way no one has to get there before the doors open at 5:30 and vthe kids are in much better shape to dance.


I have been reading about you ladies and the recitals- I think it's awful you have to go through this at all- the whole concept turns my stomach- that you have to do this to see your own child perform!???
My kid wouldn't dance if I don't get to see her.


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I know that you all are going to pass out of pure shock but I actually sewed today!!!  Aisling's Sea World Simply Sweet (with the crazy fabric she picked out) is finished with 19 days to spare
> 
> My toothless model!


NICE! Love the fabric


billwendy said:


> Has anyone made anything for their Mom for Mother's Day? I made mine a boxy bag and filled it with travel stuff cause she is always on the road!!



I can't believe it! I JUST bought that pattern on Monday!! So cute and roomy, I saw it done up in fabric with jelly beans and M&Ms and it made me think it would be great for kids to put their stuff in, or doll clothes, markers, etc
LOVE this Wendy!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I know that you all are going to pass out of pure shock but I actually sewed today!!!  Aisling's Sea World Simply Sweet (with the crazy fabric she picked out) is finished with 19 days to spare
> 
> My toothless model!


----------



## princessmom29

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have been reading about you ladies and the recitals- I think it's awful you have to go through this at all- the whole concept turns my stomach- that you have to do this to see your own child perform!???
> My kid wouldn't dance if I don't get to see her.



Oh, everyone that wants a seat gets one, the question is which seat. We do reserved seating on the floor and those tickets sell out almost completly that first day except for the far sides in the very back section. General admission seats are balcony and there are typically tickets for the balcony left the day of the show. It is those of us who want to be front and center that do the crazy lines. It's important for me to have a good seat so I do it. We typically get seats either left or right of center. Center section seats on  the floor are usually exclusively staff tickets. There are other mothers at the studio that really don't care as long as they have seat, so they don't stand in line.


----------



## *Toadstool*

9 am?? C'mon TeresaJoy!! Don't you know I am sleeping then???

Hope you are having fun! Totally jealous!
Will catch up later.. off for some midnight wal mart shopping.


----------



## visitingapril09

billwendy said:


> Has anyone made anything for their Mom for Mother's Day? I made mine a boxy bag and filled it with travel stuff cause she is always on the road!!



I love this. Can you share what pattern it is?


----------



## QuiverofArrows

It's great to see such wonderful outfits! We were last in FL for vacation 2 1/2 yrs ago. We spent one day at VMCP and then a few days at Sea World. I couldn't find ANY Sea World customs anywhere. I had a few cute outfits for the girls and then found out the week before our trip that there were record setting high temps the week we were going in December so I had to resew everything for them a few days before we left.  I have since learned why sleeveless items are so amazing...you can add a t-shirt or turtleneck or leave them alone and then you've covered all FL seasons.  I'll try to find the pictures and post some. It was wonderful at Sea World because the girls wore HUGE orange bows and I spotted them everywhere. I met up with hubby when we went to see Shamu and I spotted the girls in the completely crowded stadium because of their hairbows!! 

This time we are going the week after Thanksgiving and I'm attempting to make many, many more outfits. I'm so glad there are organization nuts like me.


----------



## clhemsath

Okay, I made it back.  After 6 weeks of cleaning and getting our house back into shape after my parents/brother lived with us, I am ready to start sewing.  Only 41 days until DW and I don't have any of the outfits done.  That is plenty of time, right?   Hopefully I will be back soon to share some photos of some finished outfits!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

princessmom29 said:


> Oh, everyone that wants a seat gets one, the question is which seat. We do reserved seating on the floor and those tickets sell out almost completly that first day except for the far sides in the very back section. General admission seats are balcony and there are typically tickets for the balcony left the day of the show. It is those of us who want to be front and center that do the crazy lines. It's important for me to have a good seat so I do it. We typically get seats either left or right of center. Center section seats on  the floor are usually exclusively staff tickets. There are other mothers at the studio that really don't care as long as they have seat, so they don't stand in line.



That's pretty much how it happens here, the good ones go fast.  I just feel bad for the mom's of tiny dancers who aren't in a great seat because the little ones (the cutest dancers!) are hardest to see.  



QuiverofArrows said:


> It's great to see such wonderful outfits! We were last in FL for vacation 2 1/2 yrs ago. We spent one day at VMCP and then a few days at Sea World. I couldn't find ANY Sea World customs anywhere. I had a few cute outfits for the girls and then found out the week before our trip that there were record setting high temps the week we were going in December so I had to resew everything for them a few days before we left.  I have since learned why sleeveless items are so amazing...you can add a t-shirt or turtleneck or leave them alone and then you've covered all FL seasons.  I'll try to find the pictures and post some. It was wonderful at Sea World because the girls wore HUGE orange bows and I spotted them everywhere. I met up with hubby when we went to see Shamu and I spotted the girls in the completely crowded stadium because of their hairbows!!



We have both Sea World and WDW anual passes, and I never see customs at SW, and sometimes very few at WDW.  The majority of my sewing is sleeveless just for the reason you wrote...and we've got leggings every color of the rainbow for the same reason.  Too funny about the hairbows!


----------



## angel23321

We were busy playing outside in the pool yesterday and then had friends over...good thing I checked in this morning before Mother's Day activities or I would've been lost! LOL.  

I loved all the creations on the last thread...I've been so busy with work that I haven't had time to post or sew!  Soon though.


----------



## NiniMorris

I so want to post some pictures of what I am working on...but my camera doesn't love me any more!  Everytime I try to take a picture, it won't come on...like it is a dead battery.  Hubby gets it and it works fine for him.  I try again, and it shuts off as soon as I get my hands on it.   You think it is trying to tell me something?

So...I'll just tell you what I'm doing.  (of course a picture is worth a thousand words....)

I've finished the Minnie Mouse dress for Chef Mickey using a Precious Dress; I've finished a Santa Pooh Vida for Crystal Palace; finished a black and white Steamboat Willie Stripwork dress for Hollywood and Vine;and I am working on a Precious/Peek-a-Book skirt for a Snow White/Dwarfs dress for Biergarten.  Once I finish this I will be half way to Disney!  Only 4 more sets of dresses to go...and about a million t shirts! (actually only 95 more to go)

I am also working on modifying a diaper bag pattern to work as a Mickey bag for in the parks.  While I real;l;y love my baggallinni,I really want something more Disney-fied for the parks....



Hope everyone has a great Mother's Day!


Nini


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Auh MAN!! It's going to be 45-50 today and Mommy wants to go to Mystic Aquarium!

BOO!!! Where's all the nice weather we have been having?

AND Hannah woke up at 1am, and refused to sleep in her crib, then I slipped her back at 3am, only to have her cry at like 6- but I tapped Daddy- knowing I can use the Mother's Day card....
I want a nice mild day. Oh well. cool and windy it is.


And you girls better get busy- I want to see more outfits when I get back!


----------



## angel23321

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I can see doing this for preschool, that's so much more important than a dance recital IMO.  But the sad part is the parents who did this are vetrans, and the mommies of new dancers (preschool age) probably aren't aware how fast tickets sell out.  And believe it or not, this way is probably better than general admission free-for-all when they line up at the theatre door 2 hours early and then save 40 seats with tape and ribbon...it did get ugly in there a few years ago from what I understand, lol.  I missed it because we were at another studio then, and had 2 shows.



As someone who works for a theatre that has LOTS of dance recitals...we like it much better than general admission also!  You wouldn't believe some of the parents pushing and shoving to get the "best" seat.  In our theatre there really are not any bad seats so it's so silly.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

billwendy said:


> I love the pooh skirt too- that lumpy is just adorable!!!!
> 
> Could everyone please post any Very Hungry Caterpillar outfits? I think I want to make one for Hannah's 4th birthday, and am just not sure what to put where or if I want to cut the fabric!! I have the one that is white with little caterpillars and wording all over it, the one with the rows of food, and the panel that has a 2 large caterpillars, 2 large butterflies and 2 large leaves on it surrounded by all the different colored dots......It would be a size 4.



Thanks!  I wish I had used a darker purple thread on Lumpy, but once I put it away for a bit, it looked fine.  

VHC?  Sure!  I only had a bout 2 yds of the little caterpillars & words so I ended up doing a LOT of applique.


















billwendy said:


> Has anyone made anything for their Mom for Mother's Day? I made mine a boxy bag and filled it with travel stuff cause she is always on the road!!



Very nice bag!



MouseTriper said:


> Wow that is a lot of applique, looks awesome.



Thanks!  It took forever, but it was worth it.  She's soooo excited about it.



mirandag819 said:


> Wow you all move fast! I still have to catch up on the last thread, but just thought I would share something else I made. I made this Fancy Nancy dress for Taylor, she wore it to my brother and future sister in laws wedding shower today. She thought the fancy nancy dress was her flower girl dress lol, we are going to have to convince her she can't wear it to the wedding.



Very cute dress & bow.  Don't you just love it when they like things so much?


----------



## cydswipe

trying to keep up!


----------



## t-beri

Happy Happy Mother's Day Disboutiquers!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

WOW!!  I made the move still in the single digits!!  

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY LADIES!!


----------



## froggy33

Thanks for all the lovely comments on the Princess and Ariel dresses!




100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally have something I can share.  I swear, I feel like I've been sewing constantly lately, but I have nothing to show for it.  This took forever & I still have another one just like it to make, but it's going to have to wait a bit.  That's too much applique to do again just yet.



Sooo cute!  Love all the applique!


----------



## SallyfromDE

I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery. 

The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it. 

I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now. 

Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

billwendy said:


>



Wow can I be your mom???  I could totally use of those!



billwendy said:


> Aisling - I LOVE your dress - great colors!!! Even if mom things its wild!!! Seriously, wearing brighter or just different clothing is so helpful when you need to keep an eye on everyone - I totally learned that on our trip!! Stephen wore his zebra shorts twice!!!



Thank you Wendy!  Aisling's all about the bright.  Has to be when she has to wear a navy blue uniform all week!



MouseTriper said:


> Awww looks great on your little sweetie!  I like the fabric she picked out!




Thanks Beth!



mirandag819 said:


>



SOOOO pretty!!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have been reading about you ladies and the recitals- I think it's awful you have to go through this at all- the whole concept turns my stomach- that you have to do this to see your own child perform!???
> 
> My kid wouldn't dance if I don't get to see her.
> 
> NICE! Love the fabric



Thank you!

Count me in for the recital insanity.  Our dress rehearsal is tomorrow night, final run through on Thursday and recital Sat.  Woooo HOOOOO and then the madness is over



livndisney said:


>



Told ya someone would faint!



100AcrePrincess said:


>



Super Cute!!!



t-beri said:


> Happy Happy Mother's Day Disboutiquers!!!



You too T!



Diz-Mommy said:


> WOW!!  I made the move before the single digits!!
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY LADIES!!



Happy Mother's Day to you!



SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.




I am sooooo sorry for your loss


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Sally... to you from someone who totally understands.  And coming right at Mother's day makes it even worse.  4 years ago on Mother's day my mom went to the hospital, and we lost her 5 days later.  It still hurts, but it does get easier, I promise.  This is the place to let it all out, for me this is not just sewing support, sometimes it's life support too.


----------



## MommaB

100AcrePrincess said:


> Thanks!  I wish I had used a darker purple thread on Lumpy, but once I put it away for a bit, it looked fine.
> 
> VHC?  Sure!  I only had a bout 2 yds of the little caterpillars & words so I ended up doing a LOT of applique.



Can I buy my way into your family? I promise DD would be the nicest of cousins and is just the right age to be on your hand me down list rotation.
The offer stands if any other Disboutiquers are selling cousin options.....


----------



## woodkins

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like your mom was a wonderful woman and you were so lucky to have her as your mother. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## BBGirl

under the 10th so ok for a newbie


----------



## BBGirl

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



 Soo sorry for your loss.


----------



## snubie

Hugs to you Sally.


----------



## jessica52877

I see you'll are trying to ditch me yet again!


----------



## BBGirl

Can anyone else not get YouCanMakeThis.com to load.  I keep getting a domain name is expired???


----------



## NaeNae

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



I'm so sorry for your loss.  I will keep you and your family in my prayers!


----------



## mirandag819

BBGirl said:


> Can anyone else not get YouCanMakeThis.com to load.  I keep getting a domain name is expired???



OMG me too! It says the domain name expired from godaddy and is pending renewal or deletion!


----------



## ireland_nicole

froggy33 said:


> Geesh.  I could have sworn I was on here after 9:15 and I still missed the move!  Oh well, page for a Saturday move isn't too bad!
> 
> I'll even post some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Cute!







[/QUOTE]
Bright and beautiful!


100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally have something
> I can share.  I swear, I feel like I've been sewing constantly lately, but I have nothing to show for it.  This took forever & I still have another one just like it to make, but it's going to have to wait a bit.  That's too much applique to do again just yet.


Awesome!


billwendy said:


> Has anyone made anything for their Mom for Mother's Day? I made mine a boxy bag and filled it with travel stuff cause she is always on the road!!


Wonderful gift; great job!


mirandag819 said:


>


Super cute dress and bow, and GREAT mommy's day gift!


100AcrePrincess said:


> Thanks!  I wish I had used a darker purple thread on Lumpy, but once I put it away for a bit, it looked fine.
> 
> VHC?  Sure!  I only had a bout 2 yds of the little caterpillars & words so I ended up doing a LOT of applique.


That's exactly the outfit I thought of when she asked!  It really makes me wish I had a littler one again.


SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



WHy shouldn't you say anything?  I'm so glad you trusted us enough to share your pain today.  I'll be praying for your family; I can't imagine how hard this must be for you.


----------



## ireland_nicole

OK, the pics aren't the best, but my family wasn't thrilled about multiple outfit changes just so mommy could get the pics.  I've basically spent most of the last 4 months working on Disney stuff.  Not sure why the thought of matching family outfits every day for 9 days seemed like such a good idea at the time, but once I started, I was commited.  I made 40 adult t shirts, and 2 outfits per day per kid (plus a couple).  I still have 2 dresses, one surprise pirate outfit, 2 bowling shirts, one pair of applique shorts and 2 adult t-s to finish, but other than that, I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel (here's hoping it's not a train)...

Anyway, I won't bore you with all the pics at once, so I'll go chronologically.

Day 1
Epcot; Nemo outfits  GM is modelling the ladies t's; the guys are wearing mickey t's w/ the Nemo fabric.





I'm sending pics to a wonderful bling maker for matching jewels for DD each day (that will be her birthday present); but am going to have to think about perfect hair accessories soon.  Anybody w/ great bow/shoe ideas, please lmk!
Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## billwendy

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



Sally  - thinking of and praying for you and Kirsta and your sisters today especially. Im glad you had such special times with your Mom and that she taught you to do things that you and your daughter love!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

btw: just checked ycmt, and it's working fine for me; maybe the problem is fixed?


----------



## NaeNae

ireland_nicole said:


> btw: just checked ycmt, and it's working fine for me; maybe the problem is fixed?



I just tried it and it doesn't work for me.  I sure hope they get things straightened out.


----------



## littlepeppers

ireland_nicole said:


> btw: just checked ycmt, and it's working fine for me; maybe the problem is fixed?



My ycmt???????????????  Where is it?  I need my stuff.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

mirandag819 said:


> OMG me too! It says the domain name expired from godaddy and is pending renewal or deletion!





ireland_nicole said:


> btw: just checked ycmt, and it's working fine for me; maybe the problem is fixed?



I can't get to it either - whois.com confirms that it's expired and register.com says it's for sale.  My GUESS is that something got delayed in the renewal process.  My ADVICE is that we stay off the website today because scalpers may try to go in and snag it.  (This is based on what's happened with certain quilting websites.)

Too bad for YCMT - I was planning on window shopping there today.  Oh well - I'll shop the embroidery and quilting websites instead.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

jessica52877 said:


> I see you'll are trying to ditch me yet again!



Blame Teresa!!!  She's on vacation and probably thinks she can get away with anything!



BBGirl said:


> Can anyone else not get YouCanMakeThis.com to load.  I keep getting a domain name is expired???



The site is still up and running but you have to be sure to use the whole www. address, typing in the entire address.  Someone on FB posted that YCMT may have let a redirect expire that would normally take you right there, without the www being typed first.


----------



## PrincessKell

Why ya'll gotta move when I actually have plans to do something during the day and night, huh??? Ok ok well Im here. I made it.  Now to go catch up!


----------



## NaeNae

TinkerbelleMom;36583581[FONT="Comic Sans MS" said:
			
		

> The site is still up and running but you have to be sure to use the whole www. address, typing in the entire address.  Someone on FB posted that YCMT may have let a redirect expire that would normally take you right there, without the www being typed first.    [/FONT]



I just tried typing the entire address in and still no luck!  If they don't get it back up then all of the patterns that we have purchased and kept stored there for easy access will be lost.  I'm not a happy camper!  I don't have all of my purchased patterns saved anywhere.  I think if it comes back up I'm saving all of my stuff to my external hard drive!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

NaeNae said:


> I just tried typing the entire address in and still no luck!  If they don't get it back up then all of the patterns that we have purchased and kept stored there for easy access will be lost.  I'm not a happy camper!  I don't have all of my purchased patterns saved anywhere.  I think if it comes back up I'm saving all of my stuff to my external hard drive!!!



Thanking the good Lord I downloaded my patterns to DS computer.  I'm going get a pendrive & putting them on there too right now.  I was planning on spending today sewing.  

That is what I want for Mother's day....some free time, but DS is schooling today.  Hopefully I can get most of the day to sew.


----------



## Tweevil

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



I am so sorry to hear this   It sounds like your Mom is a fantastic woman and shared much love with you and your family.  Keep strong and remember that each time you sew or do something that you would have done together she is there, sitting right next to you, giving you strength and support.   
Keep strong and know that she is with you.....


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NaeNae said:


> I just tried typing the entire address in and still no luck!  If they don't get it back up then all of the patterns that we have purchased and kept stored there for easy access will be lost.  I'm not a happy camper!  I don't have all of my purchased patterns saved anywhere.  I think if it comes back up I'm saving all of my stuff to my external hard drive!!!



Well, that's weird, I can get in there from both AOL and IE with no trouble.  Here's a link I just made by going there, so I know it worked just now, for me...please try and see if it works for you.
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/index.htm?

Also, when it does work for you, if your patterns in the library don't work for some reason, just send them an email, and they will fix it for you.  I had a few several months back that the link kept coming up as expired for download, and they re-sent me without any troubles.  It did take a day or two for them to respond to that, I think it was a weekend.


----------



## LKD

Popping by with my cell phone to tell everyone Happy Mother's Day! <3


----------



## PrincessKell

teresajoy said:


> Oh good, you all made it safely and have already exited the tram. Hopefully you watched your head, and if you didn't watch you head, you watched your language!!



I guess I came on the later tram! haha



2Pinks said:


> Good morning ladies.  This is my first time posting.  We are in the very beginning stages of planning our fist Disney trip which won't be until December 2011 so I have lost of time to plan outfits and sew!  I tried to keep up with the last thread - but it moves so fast!  I will probably have a hard time keeping up here too.
> 
> Anyway I haven't done much Disney-specific sewing except for this outfit which has been very popular in my Etsy shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting lots of ideas on here and can't wait until my sewing schedule slows down enough that I can start trying them.  I am going to be making my girls a Jesse shorts set to go to the Toy Story 3 premier!



Very cute! Welcome to the new world of posting here...keep posting! We love it.



froggy33 said:


> Geesh.  I could have sworn I was on here after 9:15 and I still missed the move!  Oh well, page for a Saturday move isn't too bad!
> 
> I'll even post some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love them both! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I know that you all are going to pass out of pure shock but I actually sewed today!!!  Aisling's Sea World Simply Sweet (with the crazy fabric she picked out) is finished with 19 days to spare
> 
> My toothless model!



Aisling did a great job on her fabric choices!! I really like the bright and wild! Its fun!! Peach would have probably picked something very similar.



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally have something I can share.  I swear, I feel like I've been sewing constantly lately, but I have nothing to show for it.  This took forever & I still have another one just like it to make, but it's going to have to wait a bit.  That's too much applique to do again just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad, dark pic of the shirt that goes with it & was actually finished for her birthday party last weekend.



Super adorable! I love the owl. Good old classic Pooh!



billwendy said:


> Has anyone made anything for their Mom for Mother's Day? I made mine a boxy bag and filled it with travel stuff cause she is always on the road!!



I bet she loves it!


----------



## PrincessKell

mirandag819 said:


> Wow you all move fast! I still have to catch up on the last thread, but just thought I would share something else I made. I made this Fancy Nancy dress for Taylor, she wore it to my brother and future sister in laws wedding shower today. She thought the fancy nancy dress was her flower girl dress lol, we are going to have to convince her she can't wear it to the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me with Taylor, and she was too excited and gave me my mother's day present early.... it's on my arm.... the girl has good taste, she insisted Daddy take her to buy me a new coach purse and she picked it herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go catch up, and then start working on the 24 applique t-shirts I need to make for Taylor's class to wear to Sesame Street Live



That dress is really cute. Good thing Peach didn't see it. hehe and what a nice Mommy's day gift!!


100AcrePrincess said:


> Thanks!  I wish I had used a darker purple thread on Lumpy, but once I put it away for a bit, it looked fine.
> 
> VHC?  Sure!  I only had a bout 2 yds of the little caterpillars & words so I ended up doing a LOT of applique.



adorable! you did a great job. 



SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



Oh hunny, Im so sorry that you have to go through this. But it sounds like she is an amazing woman who will always live on with you in your heart.  If you need anything feel free to PM me even just to write it out.  



mirandag819 said:


> OMG me too! It says the domain name expired from godaddy and is pending renewal or deletion!



It works find for me right now. 



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, the pics aren't the best, but my family wasn't thrilled about multiple outfit changes just so mommy could get the pics.  I've basically spent most of the last 4 months working on Disney stuff.  Not sure why the thought of matching family outfits every day for 9 days seemed like such a good idea at the time, but once I started, I was commited.  I made 40 adult t shirts, and 2 outfits per day per kid (plus a couple).  I still have 2 dresses, one surprise pirate outfit, 2 bowling shirts, one pair of applique shorts and 2 adult t-s to finish, but other than that, I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel (here's hoping it's not a train)...
> 
> Anyway, I won't bore you with all the pics at once, so I'll go chronologically.
> 
> Day 1
> Epcot; Nemo outfits  GM is modelling the ladies t's; the guys are wearing mickey t's w/ the Nemo fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sending pics to a wonderful bling maker for matching jewels for DD each day (that will be her birthday present); but am going to have to think about perfect hair accessories soon.  Anybody w/ great bow/shoe ideas, please lmk!
> Thanks for lookin'!



HOLY SMOKIN' SEWING MACHINE! you were bustin a move with all those creations. I love the Nemo stuff.


----------



## MouseTriper

mirandag819 said:


> Wow you all move fast! I still have to catch up on the last thread, but just thought I would share something else I made. I made this Fancy Nancy dress for Taylor, she wore it to my brother and future sister in laws wedding shower today. She thought the fancy nancy dress was her flower girl dress lol, we are going to have to convince her she can't wear it to the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me with Taylor, and she was too excited and gave me my mother's day present early.... it's on my arm.... the girl has good taste, she insisted Daddy take her to buy me a new coach purse and she picked it herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go catch up, and then start working on the 24 applique t-shirts I need to make for Taylor's class to wear to Sesame Street Live


  Aww the FN dress came out so cute!  And I love the pic of the pic of the two of you.  So sweet...!!



SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.


Oh Sally, I am so very sorry for your loss.  Big hugs, thoughts and prayers to you!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, the pics aren't the best, but my family wasn't thrilled about multiple outfit changes just so mommy could get the pics.  I've basically spent most of the last 4 months working on Disney stuff.  Not sure why the thought of matching family outfits every day for 9 days seemed like such a good idea at the time, but once I started, I was commited.  I made 40 adult t shirts, and 2 outfits per day per kid (plus a couple).  I still have 2 dresses, one surprise pirate outfit, 2 bowling shirts, one pair of applique shorts and 2 adult t-s to finish, but other than that, I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel (here's hoping it's not a train)...
> 
> Anyway, I won't bore you with all the pics at once, so I'll go chronologically.
> 
> Day 1
> Epcot; Nemo outfits  GM is modelling the ladies t's; the guys are wearing mickey t's w/ the Nemo fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sending pics to a wonderful bling maker for matching jewels for DD each day (that will be her birthday present); but am going to have to think about perfect hair accessories soon.  Anybody w/ great bow/shoe ideas, please lmk!
> Thanks for lookin'!


  WOW you have been very busy!!!  Looks great!


----------



## littlepeppers

I wonder if ycmt just isn't working for internet explorer.

I just saved all of my patterns on 2 other computers in the house & my old school teacher pen drive.  

Looking at the stuff saved on my old teacher drive brings back memories of a life time ago.  I must say that I don't miss teaching.  I have so much work on that drive & most of it fell on deaf ears.  Sewing is much more fun & there are no discipline issues that can't be solved w/ a ripper & embroidery snips.


----------



## Haganfam5

Wow! The creations that have been posted so far are just beautiful!

Happy Mother's Day to all Mom's and Moms to be!

Sally, Hugs to you. I can't imagine what you must be feeling today and my heart goes out to you! More hugs! 

Vacation is getting REAL close for me and I have too much to do!

Teresa, I hope you are all enjoying your vacation! I look forward to hearing about it when you return!


----------



## i12go2wdw

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



Prayers and hugs to you and your family, I am so sorry.


----------



## PrincessKell

Okie dokie! YCMT was working for me like an hour ago, and now its not! Pits!


----------



## PrincessKell

Does anyone have a snuggy like pattern for an AG doll? Georgia got a Tinkerbell one for her birthday, and I found some fleece Tink fabric that matches nearly 100%! I wanted to make a matching one for her doll too.


----------



## LisaZoe

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to deal with the loss of your mom while also contemplating finding a new place to live. My mom passed when I was 21 and we'd lost my dad and youngest sister less than a year before so I was living with Mom so she wasn't alone. I hope you're able to take a little time before you have to begin looking for a new place.


YCMT - I just checked and when I go to http://youcanmakethis.com I do get the notice that the domain expired. However, when I add 'www.' before youcanmakethis, it worked. I was able to log in, browse, etc. plus I've gone back a few times and reloaded the page to be sure it's still there. I think the comment earlier that YCMT may have let an alternate domain name expire (hopefully they'll fix it ASAP) is likely the cause but the website itself is acting as usual otherwise. Hopefully those who've had problems getting to the website will have more success if they use the www. version of the URL.


----------



## RMAMom

NaeNae said:


> Just had to share this, only you guys would appreciate it.
> I just started Toy Story 3 for DGD4 to watch.  Every time I start a Disney movie and the castle comes on the tv my DGD4 screams "MY CASTLE!!!".  She thinks that is her castle (and the one at the park) and no one else's!!!


Priceless!



froggy33 said:


> Geesh.  I could have sworn I was on here after 9:15 and I still missed the move!  Oh well, page for a Saturday move isn't too bad!
> 
> I'll even post some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


These look great, I really like the Ariel dress



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I know that you all are going to pass out of pure shock but I actually sewed today!!!  Aisling's Sea World Simply Sweet (with the crazy fabric she picked out) is finished with 19 days to spare
> 
> My toothless model!


Your toothless model has great taste in fabric!



1
00AcrePrincess said:


> I finally have something I can share.  I swear, I feel like I've been sewing constantly lately, but I have nothing to show for it.  This took forever & I still have another one just like it to make, but it's going to have to wait a bit.  That's too much applique to do again just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad, dark pic of the shirt that goes with it & was actually finished for her birthday party last weekend.


This looks great and sooo much work! Nice job!



billwendy said:


> Has anyone made anything for their Mom for Mother's Day? I made mine a boxy bag and filled it with travel stuff cause she is always on the road!!


I love it, I have been apprehensive because of the zipper but I really like it! I may have to make one for my girls,in princess fabric of course. 



mirandag819 said:


> Wow you all move fast! I still have to catch up on the last thread, but just thought I would share something else I made. I made this Fancy Nancy dress for Taylor, she wore it to my brother and future sister in laws wedding shower today. She thought the fancy nancy dress was her flower girl dress lol, we are going to have to convince her she can't wear it to the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go catch up, and then start working on the 24 applique t-shirts I need to make for Taylor's class to wear to Sesame Street Live


Adorable! Have fun with the shirts, 24 is a lot!



SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extremely close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



Of course you should say something! I am so very sorry for your loss I am sure the next few months will feel imposable but please know that we are praying for you and you have our support.



BBGirl said:


> Can anyone else not get YouCanMakeThis.com to load.  I keep getting a domain name is expired???


Me too!



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, the pics aren't the best, but my family wasn't thrilled about multiple outfit changes just so mommy could get the pics.  I've basically spent most of the last 4 months working on Disney stuff.  Not sure why the thought of matching family outfits every day for 9 days seemed like such a good idea at the time, but once I started, I was committed.  I made 40 adult t shirts, and 2 outfits per day per kid (plus a couple).  I still have 2 dresses, one surprise pirate outfit, 2 bowling shirts, one pair of applique shorts and 2 adult t-s to finish, but other than that, I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel (here's hoping it's not a train)...
> 
> Anyway, I won't bore you with all the pics at once, so I'll go chronologically.
> 
> Day 1
> Epcot; Nemo outfits  GM is modeling the ladies t's; the guys are wearing mickey t's w/ the Nemo fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sending pics to a wonderful bling maker for matching jewels for DD each day (that will be her birthday present); but am going to have to think about perfect hair accessories soon.  Anybody w/ great bow/shoe ideas, please lmk!
> Thanks for lookin'!


WOW! that is a huge undertaking! I love the idea of matching jewels, how fun!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Blame Teresa!!!  She's on vacation and probably thinks she can get away with anything!
> 
> 
> 
> The site is still up and running but you have to be sure to use the whole www. address, typing in the entire address.  Someone on FB posted that YCMT may have let a redirect expire that would normally take you right there, without the www being typed first.



I typed in the whole address and no luck!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Well, that's weird, I can get in there from both AOL and IE with no trouble.  Here's a link I just made by going there, so I know it worked just now, for me...please try and see if it works for you.
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/index.htm?
> 
> Also, when it does work for you, if your patterns in the library don't work for some reason, just send them an email, and they will fix it for you.  I had a few several months back that the link kept coming up as expired for download, and they re-sent me without any troubles.  It did take a day or two for them to respond to that, I think it was a weekend.



I am using IE and you link took me to the domain expired page.


----------



## coteau_chick




----------



## TinkerbelleMom

RMAMom said:


> I typed in the whole address and no luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I am using IE and you link took me to the domain expired page.



The link was c & p'd from the page I had just sucessfully opened.   Strange that the site can work for some but not all.  I just read Lisa got it to work for her.  Maybe clearing your temporary internet folder?  Maybe the computer wants to try and reopen an unsucessful page, and clearing that will make it open a new one.


----------



## Melpuff

This may seem random....but I'm looking to find someone able to make a Giselle costume for Halloween. It's the blue one from the curtains she has on when she sings "that's how you know". I'll be 18 so it's not a children's dress lol.

I think my biggest problem with finding a costume is the fabric and the style. A lot of people designed them for kids so the top fitting isn't really the same as it fits an adult. I also wanted to try to find a very similar fabric pattern. I've never made anything in my life and though I'd love to start, I'm too afraif for this to be my first project lol. Here's a picture of the real dress:

http://i343.photobucket.com/albums/o467/vincesrefs/2395164032_8985e74d00_b.jpg

If you could pm me any information that would be just fantastic.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

For those of you having trouble viewing the youcanmakethis site.  I can only get it to work using safari.  It will not work on IE or firefox right now.


----------



## glorib

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



I'm so sorry for your loss.  I'll be thinking about and praying for you and your family.


----------



## glorib

100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally have something I can share.  I swear, I feel like I've been sewing constantly lately, but I have nothing to show for it.  This took forever & I still have another one just like it to make, but it's going to have to wait a bit.  That's too much applique to do again just yet.



WOW!  That is a lot of applique!!!!!!!  It was worth it, though!  It turned out GREAT!



billwendy said:


> Has anyone made anything for their Mom for Mother's Day? I made mine a boxy bag and filled it with travel stuff cause she is always on the road!!



LOVE IT!  The fabric is fabulous!



mirandag819 said:


> Wow you all move fast! I still have to catch up on the last thread, but just thought I would share something else I made. I made this Fancy Nancy dress for Taylor, she wore it to my brother and future sister in laws wedding shower today. She thought the fancy nancy dress was her flower girl dress lol, we are going to have to convince her she can't wear it to the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Fancy Nancy bow that is on her head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me with Taylor, and she was too excited and gave me my mother's day present early.... it's on my arm.... the girl has good taste, she insisted Daddy take her to buy me a new coach purse and she picked it herself!



Love the FN set and matching bow - Ella and I are huge FN fans!!  Also love your new purse and the fact that Taylor picked it out herself!!  Too cute!



100AcrePrincess said:


>



Whoa!  You're the applique queen!  This set is adorable, too!



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, the pics aren't the best, but my family wasn't thrilled about multiple outfit changes just so mommy could get the pics.  I've basically spent most of the last 4 months working on Disney stuff.  Not sure why the thought of matching family outfits every day for 9 days seemed like such a good idea at the time, but once I started, I was commited.  I made 40 adult t shirts, and 2 outfits per day per kid (plus a couple).  I still have 2 dresses, one surprise pirate outfit, 2 bowling shirts, one pair of applique shorts and 2 adult t-s to finish, but other than that, I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel (here's hoping it's not a train)...
> 
> Anyway, I won't bore you with all the pics at once, so I'll go chronologically.
> 
> Day 1
> Epcot; Nemo outfits  GM is modelling the ladies t's; the guys are wearing mickey t's w/ the Nemo fabric.



How cute!  Love the variegated orange fabric on the ruffle!  You're so ambitious - I did not plan matching outfits for every day - the kids will have some matching-ish sets, but not every day.  Your photos will look fabulous!   I think we're going to be there the same time?  Who else?  June 7-16 for us.  We should plan a meet!


----------



## PrincessMickey

Sally  hugs to you.

Everything posted this weekend has been outstanding. Love it all.

I have some great news. I got a promotion to supervisor last night. I start on tuesday!!!! I will be very busy the next few weeks so I probably won't be on much though. So don't chat too much so I can catch up easier.

Happy mother's day!


----------



## glorib

Some of you may have seen this one on facebook, but I haven't posted it here yet, so. . . here's an Audrey Ruffle Skirt set.













And most of you have seen this top before (I made it a year and a half ago or so? for our trip that we had to cancel.)  So she never got a chance to wear it and now it's too short for a dress, so I made capris to go with it.  thank goodness for keeping scraps!  I used the very last of that stripe fabric to finish these!









And now finally Ella's Cinderella dress.  We went to the park yesterday to take nice photos, but my camera settings were all wonky and they didn't look too good, so we took some more pics today in the backyard.  Used HeatherSue's fabulous carriage design on the bodice - I cannot even say how gorgeous this design is in person - it stitched out wonderfully - even with the silver metallic thread which can be a real pain to work with!  Anyhoo, here's the dress with her petti underneath.  I kind of wish I would have ordered an all white petti for wearing under clothes - this one is pink and white and while you can't see it in these pics, I'm afraid that it'll show during her BBB photos.  Maybe I'll have to convince DH to let me buy her a white one. . . 

I should add that this dress was inspired by both Teresa and Jeanne's Cinderella dresses . . . sort of a mishmash of the two. . . 








closeup of embroidery and fabric:









And finally - her very first petti!


----------



## birdie757

You guys moved while I was at Disney!  We just got back...literally 30 minutes ago.  We had a lovely time.  You know that I saw ZERO customs the whole trip!  I was shocked.  I will pop some photos up later tonight after I feed the crew and get dd in bed.  She really needs to get to bed on time tonight.


----------



## PrincessKell

PrincessMickey said:


> I have some great news. I got a promotion to supervisor last night. I start on tuesday!!!! I will be very busy the next few weeks so I probably won't be on much though. So don't chat too much so I can catch up easier.
> 
> Happy mother's day!



WAHOOO! Congrats to  you! 




glorib said:


> Some of you may have seen this one on facebook, but I haven't posted it here yet, so. . . here's an Audrey Ruffle Skirt set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most of you have seen this top before (I made it a year and a half ago or so? for our trip that we had to cancel.)  So she never got a chance to wear it and now it's too short for a dress, so I made capris to go with it.  thank goodness for keeping scraps!  I used the very last of that stripe fabric to finish these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now finally Ella's Cinderella dress.  We went to the park yesterday to take nice photos, but my camera settings were all wonky and they didn't look too good, so we took some more pics today in the backyard.  Used HeatherSue's fabulous carriage design on the bodice - I cannot even say how gorgeous this design is in person - it stitched out wonderfully - even with the silver metallic thread which can be a real pain to work with!  Anyhoo, here's the dress with her petti underneath.  I kind of wish I would have ordered an all white petti for wearing under clothes - this one is pink and white and while you can't see it in these pics, I'm afraid that it'll show during her BBB photos.  Maybe I'll have to convince DH to let me buy her a white one. . .
> 
> I should add that this dress was inspired by both Teresa and Jeanne's Cinderella dresses . . . sort of a mishmash of the two. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of embroidery and fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - her very first petti!



Oh my the skirt is fantastic! I love it. The dress from last year, and carpis are perfect, don't ya just love the scraps pile!  The Cindy dress is beautiful! I love the fabric and the carriage !!  And Wahoooo for first pettis! Peach got her first one last week too! 



birdie757 said:


> You guys moved while I was at Disney!  We just got back...literally 30 minutes ago.  We had a lovely time.  You know that I saw ZERO customs the whole trip!  I was shocked.  I will pop some photos up later tonight after I feed the crew and get dd in bed.  She really needs to get to bed on time tonight.



Can't wait to see those pictures!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



  I'm so sorry for your loss.  This is the perfect place to talk about it when you need to. 



froggy33 said:


> Sooo cute!  Love all the applique!





MommaB said:


> Can I buy my way into your family? I promise DD would be the nicest of cousins and is just the right age to be on your hand me down list rotation.
> The offer stands if any other Disboutiquers are selling cousin options.....





ireland_nicole said:


> Awesome!
> 
> That's exactly the outfit I thought of when she asked!  It really makes me wish I had a littler one again.



Thanks guys.  Those are 2 of my favorite things I've made.  And she  both of them & that just makes it better.



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, the pics aren't the best, but my family wasn't thrilled about multiple outfit changes just so mommy could get the pics.  I've basically spent most of the last 4 months working on Disney stuff.  Not sure why the thought of matching family outfits every day for 9 days seemed like such a good idea at the time, but once I started, I was commited.  I made 40 adult t shirts, and 2 outfits per day per kid (plus a couple).  I still have 2 dresses, one surprise pirate outfit, 2 bowling shirts, one pair of applique shorts and 2 adult t-s to finish, but other than that, I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel (here's hoping it's not a train)...
> 
> Anyway, I won't bore you with all the pics at once, so I'll go chronologically.
> 
> Day 1
> Epcot; Nemo outfits  GM is modelling the ladies t's; the guys are wearing mickey t's w/ the Nemo fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sending pics to a wonderful bling maker for matching jewels for DD each day (that will be her birthday present); but am going to have to think about perfect hair accessories soon.  Anybody w/ great bow/shoe ideas, please lmk!
> Thanks for lookin'!



Very cute.  I think we're going to be there at the same time!  My tickers off by a week, but we're going the second week of June.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Who was it on here who made the friends around the world feliz dress?


I would like to know where you found the people designs and I thnk it had an earth design.   I need to finish DD's dress for international day..
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

PrincessKell said:


> Super adorable! I love the owl. Good old classic Pooh!





PrincessKell said:


> adorable! you did a great job.





RMAMom said:


> This looks great and sooo much work! Nice job!



Thanks! 



glorib said:


> WOW!  That is a lot of applique!!!!!!!  It was worth it, though!  It turned out GREAT!
> 
> Whoa!  You're the applique queen!  This set is adorable, too!
> 
> How cute!  Love the variegated orange fabric on the ruffle!  You're so ambitious - I did not plan matching outfits for every day - the kids will have some matching-ish sets, but not every day.  Your photos will look fabulous!   I think we're going to be there the same time?  Who else?  June 7-16 for us.  We should plan a meet!



Ok, you just made my day! Although, for the record, I have to say that the VHC set was for the 1st day of school in September.

We'll be there June 7-11.  We'll probably go to DTD the 6th when we get checked in & settled.




glorib said:


> Some of you may have seen this one on facebook, but I haven't posted it here yet, so. . . here's an Audrey Ruffle Skirt set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most of you have seen this top before (I made it a year and a half ago or so? for our trip that we had to cancel.)  So she never got a chance to wear it and now it's too short for a dress, so I made capris to go with it.  thank goodness for keeping scraps!  I used the very last of that stripe fabric to finish these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now finally Ella's Cinderella dress.  We went to the park yesterday to take nice photos, but my camera settings were all wonky and they didn't look too good, so we took some more pics today in the backyard.  Used HeatherSue's fabulous carriage design on the bodice - I cannot even say how gorgeous this design is in person - it stitched out wonderfully - even with the silver metallic thread which can be a real pain to work with!  Anyhoo, here's the dress with her petti underneath.  I kind of wish I would have ordered an all white petti for wearing under clothes - this one is pink and white and while you can't see it in these pics, I'm afraid that it'll show during her BBB photos.  Maybe I'll have to convince DH to let me buy her a white one. . .
> 
> I should add that this dress was inspired by both Teresa and Jeanne's Cinderella dresses . . . sort of a mishmash of the two. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of embroidery and fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - her very first petti!



Sooooo cute!  I love the Audrey skirt.  And Cinderella is sooo pretty!  I love that fabric.  Love the petti too!


----------



## sarahk0204

Hello!  I have lurked on this thread in the past, but now I have a question.  I have sewn dresses for DD for our Disney trips - always sundresses because we travel in June or July   Too hot for satin!  I've included some pictures of past hits, as instructed   I have a Brother Disney Embroidery Machine.






This is Belle & Beast with assorted princesses on the bottom.





Ariel






This has Minnie on the skirt, but I don't have a full-size picture uploaded 

For this year, DD would like Marie from Aristocats on a dress, and Pluto on a top and shorts.  Pluto I have built into my machine, but I need to purchase a card that has Marie.  That's ok, as I purchased a new machine to be able to use my Disney Princess card   I see that the Best Pals card has a Marie face, but I found this online.
http://en.item.rakuten.com/mishin-oukoku/10000697/

Unfortunately, I don't read Japanese   I even emailed them, but the reply is in Japanese as well 

So, my long-winded intro is to ask, has anyone purchased a Japanese card to use in a Brother Embroidery Machine (model PE-180D)?  Or, should I just purchase the Best Pals card?  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  TIA!


----------



## birdie757

Ok, I just was browsing through the last thread and had to reply to McDuck...that dress you are working on (unless you finished since then) is one of my favorite simplicity patterns!  I have used it a zillion times.  It was actually the first EVER thing I sewed and the first ever pattern I used.  If you need any help just let me know.  That dress you are working on is really hard to get over the head and shoulders so I have started hemming the back about halfway down and using a button at the top with a loop of elastic to close it.  Here is a pic of one of her dresses from that pattern...she is soooo little then   I can't find one of her wearing it...I wasn't good with modeling pics back then.


----------



## visitingapril09

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.





Oh I am so terribly sorry for this great loss....it would be hard at ANY time, but right before Mother's Day,  I am so sorry...........


----------



## visitingapril09

glorib said:


> Some of you may have seen this one on facebook, but I haven't posted it here yet, so. . . here's an Audrey Ruffle Skirt set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most of you have seen this top before (I made it a year and a half ago or so? for our trip that we had to cancel.)  So she never got a chance to wear it and now it's too short for a dress, so I made capris to go with it.  thank goodness for keeping scraps!  I used the very last of that stripe fabric to finish these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now finally Ella's Cinderella dress.  We went to the park yesterday to take nice photos, but my camera settings were all wonky and they didn't look too good, so we took some more pics today in the backyard.  Used HeatherSue's fabulous carriage design on the bodice - I cannot even say how gorgeous this design is in person - it stitched out wonderfully - even with the silver metallic thread which can be a real pain to work with!  Anyhoo, here's the dress with her petti underneath.  I kind of wish I would have ordered an all white petti for wearing under clothes - this one is pink and white and while you can't see it in these pics, I'm afraid that it'll show during her BBB photos.  Maybe I'll have to convince DH to let me buy her a white one. . .
> 
> I should add that this dress was inspired by both Teresa and Jeanne's Cinderella dresses . . . sort of a mishmash of the two. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of embroidery and fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - her very first petti!



I just love them all......they are just stunning......I wish my 16 year old daughter was little again!


----------



## NaeNae

sarahk0204 said:


> Hello!  I have lurked on this thread in the past, but now I have a question.  I have sewn dresses for DD for our Disney trips - always sundresses because we travel in June or July   Too hot for satin!  I've included some pictures of past hits, as instructed   I have a Brother Disney Embroidery Machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this year, DD would like Marie from Aristocats on a dress, and Pluto on a top and shorts.  Pluto I have built into my machine, but I need to purchase a card that has Marie.  That's ok, as I purchased a new machine to be able to use my Disney Princess card   I see that the Best Pals card has a Marie face, but I found this online.
> http://en.item.rakuten.com/mishin-oukoku/10000697/
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't read Japanese   I even emailed them, but the reply is in Japanese as well
> 
> So, my long-winded intro is to ask, has anyone purchased a Japanese card to use in a Brother Embroidery Machine (model PE-180D)?  Or, should I just purchase the Best Pals card?  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  TIA!



This is what it translates into:Type of pattern 29 Type 36 design 
The classic film "The Aristocats" has shaped configuration according to the story. Marie especially cute, and attractive play Dutchess of your mom (the hero of the story), Berlioz and Toulouse's lively brother, dependable O'Malley (father of later), depending on the combination of city chic and they are , but also slightly sweet mature. 
My computer automatically translated it.  Hope this helps.  My machine doesn't use the Disney cards so I don't have any help on whether the card would work or not.


----------



## sarahk0204

Thank you!  Considering the translation of the language, I know I am taking a big chance on even ordering it, but it is tempting  I'll wait and see if my local store even carries the Best Pals card, and I might inquire about this one there as well (the owner is pretty knowledgeable).  If anyone else has any more experience, I'd love to hear it.  Thanks again!


----------



## MouseTriper

100AcrePrincess said:


> VHC?  Sure!  I only had a bout 2 yds of the little caterpillars & words so I ended up doing a LOT of applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Aw, so sweet and adorable!!!



glorib said:


> Some of you may have seen this one on facebook, but I haven't posted it here yet, so. . . here's an Audrey Ruffle Skirt set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most of you have seen this top before (I made it a year and a half ago or so? for our trip that we had to cancel.)  So she never got a chance to wear it and now it's too short for a dress, so I made capris to go with it.  thank goodness for keeping scraps!  I used the very last of that stripe fabric to finish these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now finally Ella's Cinderella dress.  We went to the park yesterday to take nice photos, but my camera settings were all wonky and they didn't look too good, so we took some more pics today in the backyard.  Used HeatherSue's fabulous carriage design on the bodice - I cannot even say how gorgeous this design is in person - it stitched out wonderfully - even with the silver metallic thread which can be a real pain to work with!  Anyhoo, here's the dress with her petti underneath.  I kind of wish I would have ordered an all white petti for wearing under clothes - this one is pink and white and while you can't see it in these pics, I'm afraid that it'll show during her BBB photos.  Maybe I'll have to convince DH to let me buy her a white one. . .
> 
> I should add that this dress was inspired by both Teresa and Jeanne's Cinderella dresses . . . sort of a mishmash of the two. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of embroidery and fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - her very first petti!


Awww love them all, they are so cute. I think my favorite is the ruffled one!!!



sarahk0204 said:


> This is Belle & Beast with assorted princesses on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel


So cute~!



birdie757 said:


> Ok, I just was browsing through the last thread and had to reply to McDuck...that dress you are working on (unless you finished since then) is one of my favorite simplicity patterns!  I have used it a zillion times.  It was actually the first EVER thing I sewed and the first ever pattern I used.  If you need any help just let me know.  That dress you are working on is really hard to get over the head and shoulders so I have started hemming the back about halfway down and using a button at the top with a loop of elastic to close it.  Here is a pic of one of her dresses from that pattern...she is soooo little then   I can't find one of her wearing it...I wasn't good with modeling pics back then.


That is cute!


----------



## Rosiekins

Okay I admit it, I stuck my hand out of the tram on the way over and stood up before it stopped moving...I will just go put myself in the corner!


----------



## ncmomof2

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## thmar

Oh my gosh...you people are amazing!!   I stumbled across this thread, and I'm just in awe of everyone's talent and creativity!!


----------



## ncmomof2

glorib said:


>



I love all of it but especially the skirt!  Where did you get all the dots?  Like the black with red and the big white and black dots?  Are they are certain designer?  TIA!


----------



## princesskayla

Loving all the cute stuff on this thread so far.


----------



## glorib

ncmomof2 said:


> I love all of it but especially the skirt!  Where did you get all the dots?  Like the black with red and the big white and black dots?  Are they are certain designer?  TIA!



Thanks!  The big white and black dots are Michael Miller.  The black with red I've had for about 2 years? and I know I got it at Hancocks, but not sure of the designer.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

glorib said:


> Some of you may have seen this one on facebook, but I haven't posted it here yet, so. . . here's an Audrey Ruffle Skirt set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most of you have seen this top before (I made it a year and a half ago or so? for our trip that we had to cancel.)  So she never got a chance to wear it and now it's too short for a dress, so I made capris to go with it.  thank goodness for keeping scraps!  I used the very last of that stripe fabric to finish these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now finally Ella's Cinderella dress.  We went to the park yesterday to take nice photos, but my camera settings were all wonky and they didn't look too good, so we took some more pics today in the backyard.  Used HeatherSue's fabulous carriage design on the bodice - I cannot even say how gorgeous this design is in person - it stitched out wonderfully - even with the silver metallic thread which can be a real pain to work with!  Anyhoo, here's the dress with her petti underneath.  I kind of wish I would have ordered an all white petti for wearing under clothes - this one is pink and white and while you can't see it in these pics, I'm afraid that it'll show during her BBB photos.  Maybe I'll have to convince DH to let me buy her a white one. . .
> 
> I should add that this dress was inspired by both Teresa and Jeanne's Cinderella dresses . . . sort of a mishmash of the two. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of embroidery and fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - her very first petti!



As always your work is total perfection   Someone mentioned before they do more scrolling and drooling than sewing...you can add me to that list


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Ten pages?!?!  And a new thread?!?!  See what happens when I take a Saturday off from the DIS?


----------



## LKD

I finished my Ariel gown!  Well It's wearable..the bottom skirt is just a panel loosely sewn onto the skirt for the day 

The only picture I have of the whole dress is this one that I found on the ocweekly site. 






I also caved in and have a facebook now 
Search up Helen Ceron :3


----------



## LisaZoe

itsheresomewhere said:


> Who was it on here who made the friends around the world feliz dress?
> 
> I would like to know where you found the people designs and I thnk it had an earth design.   I need to finish DD's dress for international day..
> Thank you so much in advance.



I didn't make the dress but I think the fabric might be from Alexander Henry from the Good Earth collection.



glorib said:


> Some of you may have seen this one on facebook, but I haven't posted it here yet, so. . . here's an Audrey Ruffle Skirt set.



She is such a doll! I love the combination of dots for the ruffles.



glorib said:


> And now finally Ella's Cinderella dress.  We went to the park yesterday to take nice photos, but my camera settings were all wonky and they didn't look too good, so we took some more pics today in the backyard.  Used HeatherSue's fabulous carriage design on the bodice - I cannot even say how gorgeous this design is in person - it stitched out wonderfully - even with the silver metallic thread which can be a real pain to work with!  Anyhoo, here's the dress with her petti underneath.  I kind of wish I would have ordered an all white petti for wearing under clothes - this one is pink and white and while you can't see it in these pics, I'm afraid that it'll show during her BBB photos.  Maybe I'll have to convince DH to let me buy her a white one. . .
> 
> I should add that this dress was inspired by both Teresa and Jeanne's Cinderella dresses . . . sort of a mishmash of the two. . .



The dress came out great. If you're concerned about the pink showing through, maybe you could make a 'slip cover' for the petti. I'm thinking just a simple slip (full or half) in plain white (like Kona cotton) that would be worn over the petti under the dress.


----------



## revrob

itsheresomewhere said:


> Who was it on here who made the friends around the world feliz dress?
> 
> 
> I would like to know where you found the people designs and I thnk it had an earth design.   I need to finish DD's dress for international day..
> Thank you so much in advance.



That was KIRA!  It was BEAUTIFUL!  She digitized the children that are stitched around the hem of the dress.  She used the friends around the world fabric that is very hard to find now.
KIRA - WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## SallyfromDE

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Sally... to you from someone who totally understands.  And coming right at Mother's day makes it even worse.  4 years ago on Mother's day my mom went to the hospital, and we lost her 5 days later.  It still hurts, but it does get easier, I promise.  This is the place to let it all out, for me this is not just sewing support, sometimes it's life support too.





woodkins said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like your mom was a wonderful woman and you were so lucky to have her as your mother. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.





BBGirl said:


> Soo sorry for your loss.





snubie said:


> Hugs to you Sally.





NaeNae said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.  I will keep you and your family in my prayers!





ireland_nicole said:


> WHy shouldn't you say anything?  I'm so glad you trusted us enough to share your pain today.  I'll be praying for your family; I can't imagine how hard this must be for you.





billwendy said:


> Sally  - thinking of and praying for you and Kirsta and your sisters today especially. Im glad you had such special times with your Mom and that she taught you to do things that you and your daughter love!!





Tweevil said:


> I am so sorry to hear this   It sounds like your Mom is a fantastic woman and shared much love with you and your family.  Keep strong and remember that each time you sew or do something that you would have done together she is there, sitting right next to you, giving you strength and support.
> Keep strong and know that she is with you.....





PrincessKell said:


> Oh hunny, Im so sorry that you have to go through this. But it sounds like she is an amazing woman who will always live on with you in your heart.  If you need anything feel free to PM me even just to write it out.
> .





MouseTriper said:


> Oh Sally, I am so very sorry for your loss.  Big hugs, thoughts and prayers to you!!!





Haganfam5 said:


> Sally, Hugs to you. I can't imagine what you must be feeling today and my heart goes out to you! More hugs!





i12go2wdw said:


> Prayers and hugs to you and your family, I am so sorry.





LisaZoe said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to deal with the loss of your mom while also contemplating finding a new place to live. My mom passed when I was 21 and we'd lost my dad and youngest sister less than a year before so I was living with Mom so she wasn't alone. I hope you're able to take a little time before you have to begin looking for a new place.





RMAMom said:


> Of course you should say something! I am so very sorry for your loss I am sure the next few months will feel imposable but please know that we are praying for you and you have our support.
> 
> 
> Me too!





glorib said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.  I'll be thinking about and praying for you and your family.





PrincessMickey said:


> Sally  hugs to you.





100AcrePrincess said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.  This is the perfect place to talk about it when you need to.
> .





visitingapril09 said:


> Oh I am so terribly sorry for this great loss....it would be hard at ANY time, but right before Mother's Day,  I am so sorry...........





ncmomof2 said:


> I am so sorry for you loss.



Kirsta is taking it really hard. She was so close to my Mother. Mom always said her Grandchildren were her greatest Joy. It would hit hard anyday, but I keep thinking of the things I said we were going to do. She really wanted to see the movie Tooth, but was too sick earlier to go. I told her it was out on DVD and I was going to get it for her for Mothers Day. Why does his bother me so much? I plan on going to buy it and bury it  with her. 

I started to do some craft shows in the fall, for extra income, and to do something with all the "stuff" I make on my new embroidery machine. But I'm not really feeling it now, she used to go with me to keep me company. 

But my poor nephew. Mom's oldest grandchild. He's 21, and he and his girlfriend bought a house at Thanksgiving, got engaged at Xmas. They decided to get married now, since he's going to be deployed to Afghanistand for 6 months. They get married on Friday. Mom told the Doctors they had to hurry and fix her up, she had a wedding to go to. 

While sitting with Mom in her last hours, I saw her twice reach out inthe air. I think she was reaching for the light, God's hand, or maybe she saw my Dad? I know we all go sometime. But I thought we had another 20years with her. My Gmother was 93 when she passed, and her mother was 105. But I know that Mom is now pain free.

Thank you for all the hugs. I'll need them in the next weeks.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

revrob said:


> That was KIRA!  It was BEAUTIFUL!  She digitized the children that are stitched around the hem of the dress.  She used the friends around the world fabric that is very hard to find now.
> KIRA - WHERE ARE YOU?



Thanks.  I need those kids.  I have the good earth fabrics for the dress and want to put those cute kids around the bottom of the dress.  Alexander Henry's kids are tiny and I am using those on the top of the dress around the earth.


----------



## McDuck

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



I am so very sorry for your loss.    You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## ireland_nicole

glorib said:


> Some of you may have seen this one on facebook, but I haven't posted it here yet, so. . . here's an Audrey Ruffle Skirt set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most of you have seen this top before (I made it a year and a half ago or so? for our trip that we had to cancel.)  So she never got a chance to wear it and now it's too short for a dress, so I made capris to go with it.  thank goodness for keeping scraps!  I used the very last of that stripe fabric to finish these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now finally Ella's Cinderella dress.  We went to the park yesterday to take nice photos, but my camera settings were all wonky and they didn't look too good, so we took some more pics today in the backyard.  Used HeatherSue's fabulous carriage design on the bodice - I cannot even say how gorgeous this design is in person - it stitched out wonderfully - even with the silver metallic thread which can be a real pain to work with!  Anyhoo, here's the dress with her petti underneath.  I kind of wish I would have ordered an all white petti for wearing under clothes - this one is pink and white and while you can't see it in these pics, I'm afraid that it'll show during her BBB photos.  Maybe I'll have to convince DH to let me buy her a white one. . .
> 
> I should add that this dress was inspired by both Teresa and Jeanne's Cinderella dresses . . . sort of a mishmash of the two. . .



So, so cute!  Love everything; the cindy dress is gorgeous!  I have to warn you though, I'm also planning an audrey for CM's; I don't want you to think I'm just copying ya- I'm planning to use MM plain jane fabrics, though; so they won't be the same- hope we're not both going to CM's the 12th LOL.  Otherwise I'll change mine since I haven't made it yet.  We'll be there the 5th-13th and I'd love to meet up y'all if we can- and the rest of us, too- I think there's a couple more going around our time


LKD said:


> I finished my Ariel gown!  Well It's wearable..the bottom skirt is just a panel loosely sewn onto the skirt for the day
> 
> The only picture I have of the whole dress is this one that I found on the ocweekly site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also caved in and have a facebook now
> Search up Helen Ceron :3



Awesome!


----------



## jeniamt

Lurking at all the beautiful creations being posted!

Have to share this funny youtube video with you guys...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6KKlO3oR7Y

Its short and a great laugh for all you Disney folk!


----------



## woodkins

I thought I would post this as many of you will relate. Gianna is 7 and where we live (LI) customs are rare at best, and as she has told me many times NOT cool for school. Hairbows have also been a no no for the past year 

Gianna suprised me with a writing piece she worked on in school and an even bigger surprise was that she had entered a mother's day contest in the local newspaper and part of her work was published in the paper (she did not win-oh well). Anyway....her is the surprising and heartwarming part...she wrote "My Mom is very talented. She makes some of my clothes. Once she made me an Alice in Wonderland outfit. My mother loves me at every moment." Lately it has felt like she was embarrased of the customs and sewing that I try to push her into wearing  so when I read this it really made my day. DH tells me see I told you she doesn't hate the stuff you make  Let's just say he really has a way with words 

Hope you all had a wonderful Mother's Day!!


----------



## sahm1000

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



So sorry for your loss Sally.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.



glorib said:


> Some of you may have seen this one on facebook, but I haven't posted it here yet, so. . . here's an Audrey Ruffle Skirt set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most of you have seen this top before (I made it a year and a half ago or so? for our trip that we had to cancel.)  So she never got a chance to wear it and now it's too short for a dress, so I made capris to go with it.  thank goodness for keeping scraps!  I used the very last of that stripe fabric to finish these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now finally Ella's Cinderella dress.  We went to the park yesterday to take nice photos, but my camera settings were all wonky and they didn't look too good, so we took some more pics today in the backyard.  Used HeatherSue's fabulous carriage design on the bodice - I cannot even say how gorgeous this design is in person - it stitched out wonderfully - even with the silver metallic thread which can be a real pain to work with!  Anyhoo, here's the dress with her petti underneath.  I kind of wish I would have ordered an all white petti for wearing under clothes - this one is pink and white and while you can't see it in these pics, I'm afraid that it'll show during her BBB photos.  Maybe I'll have to convince DH to let me buy her a white one. . .
> 
> I should add that this dress was inspired by both Teresa and Jeanne's Cinderella dresses . . . sort of a mishmash of the two. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of embroidery and fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - her very first petti!



Beautiful work as always Lori!  I love all of the outfits!  So glad you started sewing again after your "vacation" from it!  Your work is just beautiful!  

Love the Cinderella dress!  The fabric you used is just gorgeous!  Do you remember where it came from or who the designer was?  I just loved it!  Is it a cotton or a satin?


----------



## McDuck

birdie757 said:


> Ok, I just was browsing through the last thread and had to reply to McDuck...that dress you are working on (unless you finished since then) is one of my favorite simplicity patterns!  I have used it a zillion times.  It was actually the first EVER thing I sewed and the first ever pattern I used.  If you need any help just let me know.  That dress you are working on is really hard to get over the head and shoulders so I have started hemming the back about halfway down and using a button at the top with a loop of elastic to close it.  Here is a pic of one of her dresses from that pattern...she is soooo little then   I can't find one of her wearing it...I wasn't good with modeling pics back then.



Oh wow, thanks for posting this!!  I actually haven't even had a chance to lay the pattern out and cut it out yet--it's been crazy-busy with DH's command functions for the past three days (and then Mother's Day today--we drove to NOLA after church to surprise my mom).  I'm trying to visualize how you did the back--from a construction-wise POV.  Your dress came out darling!

I neglected to multi-quote, unfortunately, so forgive my blanket "WOW, LOOKS GREAT!" to all the wonderful outfits.


----------



## jessica52877

Sally, I am very sorry to hear of your mother's passing. I know too well how hard it is to lose a parent especially before we are ready. Have peace in knowing that she is in a better place now. I know it is hard and will be for a while but it does get easier. I'll be praying for you and your entire family.


----------



## littlepeppers

sarahk0204 said:


> For this year, DD would like Marie from Aristocats on a dress, and Pluto on a top and shorts.  Pluto I have built into my machine, but I need to purchase a card that has Marie.  That's ok, as I purchased a new machine to be able to use my Disney Princess card   I see that the Best Pals card has a Marie face, but I found this online.
> http://en.item.rakuten.com/mishin-oukoku/10000697/



My DD is a Marie nut.  She carries her shell of a plush Marie everywhere.  (It is hard to keep a white cat clean.  There isn't any stuffing left in it.)

I had to make a Marie by hand.  Not too easy.  Please excuse her hair.  I think Marie played w/ it when she was putting the dress on.





If you get it, let me know if it works.  I would love more Marie things for DD.  They aren't easy to find, not even at WDW.


----------



## glorib

ireland_nicole said:


> So, so cute!  Love everything; the cindy dress is gorgeous!  I have to warn you though, I'm also planning an audrey for CM's; I don't want you to think I'm just copying ya- I'm planning to use MM plain jane fabrics, though; so they won't be the same- hope we're not both going to CM's the 12th LOL.  Otherwise I'll change mine since I haven't made it yet.  We'll be there the 5th-13th and I'd love to meet up y'all if we can- and the rest of us, too- I think there's a couple more going around our time



You're too funny!  We're going to CM's on the 13th!  So we're good there, LOL!  Actually, I'm not even sure she'll wear the Audrey to CM's - I'm making her a minnie dress to match my minnie dot top that I made, so we may wear those to CM's. . . although with the apron, the Audrey would be really cute at CM's. . . not sure what to do now??  



woodkins said:


> I thought I would post this as many of you will relate. Gianna is 7 and where we live (LI) customs are rare at best, and as she has told me many times NOT cool for school. Hairbows have also been a no no for the past year
> 
> Gianna suprised me with a writing piece she worked on in school and an even bigger surprise was that she had entered a mother's day contest in the local newspaper and part of her work was published in the paper (she did not win-oh well). Anyway....her is the surprising and heartwarming part...she wrote "My Mom is very talented. She makes some of my clothes. Once she made me an Alice in Wonderland outfit. My mother loves me at every moment." Lately it has felt like she was embarrased of the customs and sewing that I try to push her into wearing  so when I read this it really made my day. DH tells me see I told you she doesn't hate the stuff you make  Let's just say he really has a way with words
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Mother's Day!!



What a sweetheart - that's a great mother's day gift!



sahm1000 said:


> So sorry for your loss Sally.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work as always Lori!  I love all of the outfits!  So glad you started sewing again after your "vacation" from it!  Your work is just beautiful!
> 
> Love the Cinderella dress!  The fabric you used is just gorgeous!  Do you remember where it came from or who the designer was?  I just loved it!  Is it a cotton or a satin?



Thanks so much for the kind words!  I'm glad to be sewing again, too!  Both fabrics are from JoAnn's - the main fabric was from their spring line and the peplum fabric was in the same area as the Debbie Mumm fabric - it was from a wedding line, I believe.  Not much help, I know - sorry!


----------



## MouseTriper

littlepeppers said:


> My DD is a Marie nut.  She carries her shell of a plush Marie everywhere.  (It is hard to keep a white cat clean.  There isn't any stuffing left in it.)
> 
> I had to make a Marie by hand.  Not too easy.  Please excuse her hair.  I think Marie played w/ it when she was putting the dress on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get it, let me know if it works.  I would love more Marie things for DD.  They aren't easy to find, not even at WDW.



Awww this turned out so sweet, I love the fabric you used!


----------



## mickeyjen

littlepeppers said:


> Sewing is much more fun & there are no discipline issues that can't be solved w/ a ripper & embroidery snips.



This just cracked me up!  I'm only a teacher to my two, but I am going to have to remember this quote!  Especially when it seems like my sewing needs more discipline than I think!


----------



## NiniMorris

Sally,

I wanted to make a quick comment about how sorry I am for your loss.  

A little over 5 years ago I lost my mother, very unexpected and very suddenly.I think this year is the first Mother's Day that I didn't spend crying almost all day.  It is also the first Mother's Day that I didn't visit the grave site.

I wish there was a way to say a magic word to make the pain go away, but there isn't.  Time will help, but will never make it go away.  Taking comfort that she is no longer in pain, and that she is now dancing with your father, is the way to get through it.  For me it also took a lot of prayer.

I wish I could say something profound to make you not have any regrets in those things you didn't get to do, but we both know that you are still going to feel that way no matter what anyone says...even when you already know there was nothing you could have done differently.  

We are never really to give up those we love.  No matter how strong our belief system is, we humans are selfish by nature.  And I think daughters are more so than sons...our mothers are our role models...they should never leave.


I will be praying for you in the coming months.  Just know that you always have someone here to talk to...to scream at...to let you know that we understand and are here for you.


Nini


----------



## jessica52877

Seth's Big Give ship date is TODAY! 

Please PM me here, on the board or on facebook for the address if you still need it. 

Here is a link to his give!

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69107/732225

I know this was a quick one so let me know if anyone needs help!

Thanks!


----------



## Stephres

Sally, I am very sorry for your loss. It's ok to think of all things you were going to do, how it's not fair there was not more time. Remember, you can share here anytime!

I did actually sew lately. I made an Audrey skirt with matching ruffly t-shirt top. Unfortunately, my little model has sunburn on her shoulders and will not wear it. Maybe in a few days!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Sally, I am so sorry. My mother went into the hospital in October and they said she had bronchitis and would be home by Tuesday. I told them she thought her heart should be monitored and they ran some tests and said it was "perfect". I didn't visit because my newborn had open heart surgery when she was a day old just three months earlier. Mom and I talked every day, at least once a day, and Geneva (baby) talked to her almost every day if she wasn't napping. They never met because we live about 12 hrs away. Mom died early Sunday morning from an enlarged heart. Yesterday was bittersweet for me. I'm thankful for my sweet new one but I miss one of my closest friends so very much. Special hugs to you and anyone else who has lost their mother.


----------



## InkspressYourself

froggy33 said:


> Geesh.  I could have sworn I was on here after 9:15 and I still missed the move!  Oh well, page for a Saturday move isn't too bad!
> 
> I'll even post some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Wow!  Both are beautiful.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I know that you all are going to pass out of pure shock but I actually sewed today!!!  Aisling's Sea World Simply Sweet (with the crazy fabric she picked out) is finished with 19 days to spare
> 
> My toothless model!


I love those colors, she could pick fabric for me any day.



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally have something I can share.  I swear, I feel like I've been sewing constantly lately, but I have nothing to show for it.  This took forever & I still have another one just like it to make, but it's going to have to wait a bit.  That's too much applique to do again just yet.


Wow, that would take me a year and a day.  I'm so impressed, it's gorgeous.



mirandag819 said:


> Wow you all move fast! I still have to catch up on the last thread, but just thought I would share something else I made. I made this Fancy Nancy dress for Taylor, she wore it to my brother and future sister in laws wedding shower today. She thought the fancy nancy dress was her flower girl dress lol, we are going to have to convince her she can't wear it to the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Fancy Nancy bow that is on her head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me with Taylor, and she was too excited and gave me my mother's day present early.... it's on my arm.... the girl has good taste, she insisted Daddy take her to buy me a new coach purse and she picked it herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go catch up, and then start working on the 24 applique t-shirts I need to make for Taylor's class to wear to Sesame Street Live


I'd never heard of Fancy Nancy until Disboutique.  I love it.





ireland_nicole said:


> OK, the pics aren't the best, but my family wasn't thrilled about multiple outfit changes just so mommy could get the pics.  I've basically spent most of the last 4 months working on Disney stuff.  Not sure why the thought of matching family outfits every day for 9 days seemed like such a good idea at the time, but once I started, I was commited.  I made 40 adult t shirts, and 2 outfits per day per kid (plus a couple).  I still have 2 dresses, one surprise pirate outfit, 2 bowling shirts, one pair of applique shorts and 2 adult t-s to finish, but other than that, I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel (here's hoping it's not a train)...
> 
> Anyway, I won't bore you with all the pics at once, so I'll go chronologically.
> 
> Day 1
> Epcot; Nemo outfits  GM is modelling the ladies t's; the guys are wearing mickey t's w/ the Nemo fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sending pics to a wonderful bling maker for matching jewels for DD each day (that will be her birthday present); but am going to have to think about perfect hair accessories soon.  Anybody w/ great bow/shoe ideas, please lmk!
> Thanks for lookin'!


I can't wait to see the rest of the outfits.



glorib said:


> Some of you may have seen this one on facebook, but I haven't posted it here yet, so. . . here's an Audrey Ruffle Skirt set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most of you have seen this top before (I made it a year and a half ago or so? for our trip that we had to cancel.)  So she never got a chance to wear it and now it's too short for a dress, so I made capris to go with it.  thank goodness for keeping scraps!  I used the very last of that stripe fabric to finish these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now finally Ella's Cinderella dress.  We went to the park yesterday to take nice photos, but my camera settings were all wonky and they didn't look too good, so we took some more pics today in the backyard.  Used HeatherSue's fabulous carriage design on the bodice - I cannot even say how gorgeous this design is in person - it stitched out wonderfully - even with the silver metallic thread which can be a real pain to work with!  Anyhoo, here's the dress with her petti underneath.  I kind of wish I would have ordered an all white petti for wearing under clothes - this one is pink and white and while you can't see it in these pics, I'm afraid that it'll show during her BBB photos.  Maybe I'll have to convince DH to let me buy her a white one. . .
> 
> I should add that this dress was inspired by both Teresa and Jeanne's Cinderella dresses . . . sort of a mishmash of the two. . .


I love them all, but I'm drooling over your Cinderella dress is beautiful. I'd love to CASE it for my dd



SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta is taking it really hard. She was so close to my Mother. Mom always said her Grandchildren were her greatest Joy. It would hit hard anyday, but I keep thinking of the things I said we were going to do. She really wanted to see the movie Tooth, but was too sick earlier to go. I told her it was out on DVD and I was going to get it for her for Mothers Day. Why does his bother me so much? I plan on going to buy it and bury it  with her.
> 
> I started to do some craft shows in the fall, for extra income, and to do something with all the "stuff" I make on my new embroidery machine. But I'm not really feeling it now, she used to go with me to keep me company.
> 
> But my poor nephew. Mom's oldest grandchild. He's 21, and he and his girlfriend bought a house at Thanksgiving, got engaged at Xmas. They decided to get married now, since he's going to be deployed to Afghanistand for 6 months. They get married on Friday. Mom told the Doctors they had to hurry and fix her up, she had a wedding to go to.
> 
> While sitting with Mom in her last hours, I saw her twice reach out inthe air. I think she was reaching for the light, God's hand, or maybe she saw my Dad? I know we all go sometime. But I thought we had another 20years with her. My Gmother was 93 when she passed, and her mother was 105. But I know that Mom is now pain free.
> 
> Thank you for all the hugs. I'll need them in the next weeks.


I'm so sorry.  My sister and I used to scrapbook together.  She died almost 3 years ago and it's taken me this long to scrapbook again.  It just hurt too much to do it without her.  I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.



woodkins said:


> I thought I would post this as many of you will relate. Gianna is 7 and where we live (LI) customs are rare at best, and as she has told me many times NOT cool for school. Hairbows have also been a no no for the past year
> 
> Gianna suprised me with a writing piece she worked on in school and an even bigger surprise was that she had entered a mother's day contest in the local newspaper and part of her work was published in the paper (she did not win-oh well). Anyway....her is the surprising and heartwarming part...she wrote "My Mom is very talented. She makes some of my clothes. Once she made me an Alice in Wonderland outfit. My mother loves me at every moment." Lately it has felt like she was embarrased of the customs and sewing that I try to push her into wearing  so when I read this it really made my day. DH tells me see I told you she doesn't hate the stuff you make  Let's just say he really has a way with words
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Mother's Day!!


That is so sweet...way to go Mom on raising a teriffic daughter.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

PrincessKell said:


> Aisling did a great job on her fabric choices!! I really like the bright and wild! Its fun!! Peach would have probably picked something very similar.



Thank you.  And she clearly won the battle about having a sundress ( I wanted to do easy fit capris and a top for SW).  These ladies know what they want!



RMAMom said:


> Your toothless model has great taste in fabric!



Thank you!  I think she's going to be really toothless by our trip.  The top 2 are ready to go too!  Get ready for some fab hockey player pics when we get back!



glorib said:


>



Gorgeous!!!!  What a great idea about turning the TS dress into a top.  I can't believe that you got your scraps to work!!!  The Cindy dress is so beautiful.  

Aisling has the all white petti and it does get worn A LOT.  I would definitely recommend getting one.  Not that the pink and white isn't really pretty...the white is just more versatile.



InkspressYourself said:


> I love those colors, she could pick fabric for me any day.



Thank you!


----------



## princesskayla

LKD said:


> I finished my Ariel gown!  Well It's wearable..the bottom skirt is just a panel loosely sewn onto the skirt for the day
> 
> The only picture I have of the whole dress is this one that I found on the ocweekly site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also caved in and have a facebook now
> Search up Helen Ceron :3



So pretty!! Did you have a pattern? I love the sleeves!!!



SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta is taking it really hard. She was so close to my Mother. Mom always said her Grandchildren were her greatest Joy. It would hit hard anyday, but I keep thinking of the things I said we were going to do. She really wanted to see the movie Tooth, but was too sick earlier to go. I told her it was out on DVD and I was going to get it for her for Mothers Day. Why does his bother me so much? I plan on going to buy it and bury it  with her.
> 
> I started to do some craft shows in the fall, for extra income, and to do something with all the "stuff" I make on my new embroidery machine. But I'm not really feeling it now, she used to go with me to keep me company.
> 
> But my poor nephew. Mom's oldest grandchild. He's 21, and he and his girlfriend bought a house at Thanksgiving, got engaged at Xmas. They decided to get married now, since he's going to be deployed to Afghanistand for 6 months. They get married on Friday. Mom told the Doctors they had to hurry and fix her up, she had a wedding to go to.
> 
> While sitting with Mom in her last hours, I saw her twice reach out inthe air. I think she was reaching for the light, God's hand, or maybe she saw my Dad? I know we all go sometime. But I thought we had another 20years with her. My Gmother was 93 when she passed, and her mother was 105. But I know that Mom is now pain free.
> 
> Thank you for all the hugs. I'll need them in the next weeks.



I am sorry for your loss.  



sahm1000 said:


> Beautiful work as always Lori!  I love all of the outfits!  So glad you started sewing again after your "vacation" from it!  Your work is just beautiful!
> 
> Love the Cinderella dress!  The fabric you used is just gorgeous!  Do you remember where it came from or who the designer was?  I just loved it!  Is it a cotton or a satin?



Lori- I have to second the "love the Cinderella dress". I came home with that same fabric last week. I saw it and had to have it for the "ultimate Cinderella dress." I can't wait to get started on it - but I have to wait until I finish all my obligational sewing. Stupid Annie costumes.



littlepeppers said:


> My DD is a Marie nut.  She carries her shell of a plush Marie everywhere.  (It is hard to keep a white cat clean.  There isn't any stuffing left in it.)
> 
> I had to make a Marie by hand.  Not too easy.  Please excuse her hair.  I think Marie played w/ it when she was putting the dress on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get it, let me know if it works.  I would love more Marie things for DD.  They aren't easy to find, not even at WDW.



I think you did a wonderful job. She is perfect. You can send me the next one you do. 



Has anyone made the ruffle neck dress? I am looking for a pattern for it cause I think it is so cute. Does anyone know where I can find one or how to it? I could probably figure it out myself - but I don't want to think. Lazy,I know.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> ]


I'm so sorry for your loss.  


glorib said:


> Some of you may have seen this one on facebook, but I haven't posted it here yet, so. . . here's an Audrey Ruffle Skirt set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



The Audrey skirt is so cute!  I'll definitely have to buy that pattern when I have some extra money.  Also, your cindrella dress is gorgeous!  


Question:

My DD has the white princess gown for WDW and it is really pretty but she won't wear it very often because it is itchy, especially the sleeves under her arms.  It feels like fishing line is poking her.  Any ideas on how I can help make this less itchy so she doesn't always have to wear a tshirt under it?    I don't think I can iron something on like interfacing because of the lightweight fabrics and metallic trims - i'm scared they will melt.  Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Question:
> 
> My DD has the white princess gown for WDW and it is really pretty but she won't wear it very often because it is itchy, especially the sleeves under her arms.  It feels like fishing line is poking her.  Any ideas on how I can help make this less itchy so she doesn't always have to wear a tshirt under it?    I don't think I can iron something on like interfacing because of the lightweight fabrics and metallic trims - i'm scared they will melt.  Any help would be much appreciated.



Sew wide enough ribbon around the inside of the sleeves to cover up the itchy parts ...that's what we do with dance costumes to help the itchy factor.


----------



## tricia

Great stuff over the weekend.  

Sally, so sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine losing my mom yet.

Lori - awesome stuff, and that little girl of yours is just toooo cute.




littlepeppers said:


> My DD is a Marie nut.  She carries her shell of a plush Marie everywhere.  (It is hard to keep a white cat clean.  There isn't any stuffing left in it.)
> 
> I had to make a Marie by hand.  Not too easy.  Please excuse her hair.  I think Marie played w/ it when she was putting the dress on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get it, let me know if it works.  I would love more Marie things for DD.  They aren't easy to find, not even at WDW.



Super job, love the fabric.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Okay, when and where is the Audrey skirt pattern coming out? Have to have it!!! It takes me FOREVER to sew something though (you know...homeschooling, 6 children at home, farming, soaping, etc LOL) so I need to start on November/December outfits soon. I think it's going to be our family of 9 in one villa and my sisters with their husbands and children (9 total there) in the other villa. So, that is a LOT of sewing.

As I just said earlier, my mother passed away and us 4 daughters are really having a hard time with this. She was close to all of us. We always wanted to have a family vacation together but the closest we got was my wedding 15 yrs ago. However, one of my sisters didn't come. So, I am wanting to rent a villa for my sisters and that is the only way they can come and we were thinking of having a remembrance ceremony for my mom. One sister's husband has cancer and they are in their 20's and newly married. In the past 18 months, one sister went through a divorce and then had a bad car accident that made her get back surgery, baby sister got married and bought a house then I got pregnant and was put on bedrest for the 1st time, found out my new brother-in-law had cancer, my other sister and her husband both lost their job on the same day and they are living on 25% of previous funds and they lost their home, found out my baby needed open heart surgery and had seizures afterwards, Mom passed away unexpectedly 2 weeks after her 62nd birthday, BIL's cancer went to brain and we just found out last week that it has now spread to his legs and lymph nodes along his leg. We are desperately praying that our baby girl, Geneva, won't need another surgery because she has two valves that are smaller and just barely large enough to not need surgery. So, we are trying to plan our trip so knowing that there could be a medical emergency at any time. I'm mapping out hospitals along the way and in Orlando, should we have to fly back to Vanderbilt with heart problems or my brother-in-law should need help and praying her beats this cancer. 

Sorry, back to my points. We don't have a lot of extra money and have saved for 3 yrs for this vacation. I would like to pay for the villa for my sisters and that is $600 plus 13% tax. So, we may need to cut something out. The children really want to go to Chef Mickey and Hoop-Dee-Doo but I think we need to cut one. We are getting our tickets with the Give a Day because we volunteered as a family. I did buy the VMCP tickets and that is all we are doing at Disney. If you had to cut one of the dinner shows, which one would it be? We are making many of our meals in the villas so I'm not sure how else we can cut costs. Any other ideas? 

Thanks so much!! You all are great! I'm so happy that I have most of the fabric I'll need for the customs. I had so many gift cards for a fabric store that I was able to buy tubs of them. I tried to sell some of the fabric but people didn't even want to pay $1/yard. I gave some away to a lady teaching free sewing lessons. The rest are things I'll use at some point and I'm so thankful to have them. I'll just need to get a few yards of things here and there.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

100AcrePrincess said:


> Thanks!  I wish I had used a darker purple thread on Lumpy, but once I put it away for a bit, it looked fine.
> 
> VHC?  Sure!  I only had a bout 2 yds of the little caterpillars & words so I ended up doing a LOT of applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It took forever, but it was worth it.  She's soooo excited about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute dress & bow.  Don't you just love it when they like things so much?



Holy cow!  Adorable!



glorib said:


> Some of you may have seen this one on facebook, but I haven't posted it here yet, so. . . here's an Audrey Ruffle Skirt set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And most of you have seen this top before (I made it a year and a half ago or so? for our trip that we had to cancel.)  So she never got a chance to wear it and now it's too short for a dress, so I made capris to go with it.  thank goodness for keeping scraps!  I used the very last of that stripe fabric to finish these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now finally Ella's Cinderella dress.  We went to the park yesterday to take nice photos, but my camera settings were all wonky and they didn't look too good, so we took some more pics today in the backyard.  Used HeatherSue's fabulous carriage design on the bodice - I cannot even say how gorgeous this design is in person - it stitched out wonderfully - even with the silver metallic thread which can be a real pain to work with!  Anyhoo, here's the dress with her petti underneath.  I kind of wish I would have ordered an all white petti for wearing under clothes - this one is pink and white and while you can't see it in these pics, I'm afraid that it'll show during her BBB photos.  Maybe I'll have to convince DH to let me buy her a white one. . .
> 
> I should add that this dress was inspired by both Teresa and Jeanne's Cinderella dresses . . . sort of a mishmash of the two. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of embroidery and fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally - her very first petti!



Love the Green dude top!  I think I like it even better as a top than a dress!  The Cinderella is amazing.  Quite elegant!  The Audrey skirt is delicious!  So perfect for Disney!


----------



## jeniamt

~Camping Griswalds~

Hey girl... you and I have been on the same threads over on the DVC pages.  So envious of your upcoming trip!  I am doing my due-diligence and reading every BWV post before buying it resale.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

jeniamt said:


> ~Camping Griswalds~
> 
> Hey girl... you and I have been on the same threads over on the DVC pages.  So envious of your upcoming trip!  I am doing my due-diligence and reading every BWV post before buying it resale.




Have you been getting the resales info?  There are some really nice deals out there!  I hope you get to purchase!  I can't wait for my December trip!  I am also meeting up with some girlfriends for a March weekend trip!


----------



## jeniamt

Camping Griswalds said:


> Have you been getting the resales info?  There are some really nice deals out there!  I hope you get to purchase!  I can't wait for my December trip!  I am also meeting up with some girlfriends for a March weekend trip!



Yes, I've been looking for awhile.  We wanted to pay cash but now I'm getting cold feet as I'm worried the second I write that check we'll have something major go wrong around our house and I then I just spent our "cushion."  We are only looking to buy about 170pts but its still a BIG chunk of change for us!


----------



## snubie

GloriB 
- I love your Minnie outfit with the Audrey skirt.  But my question is about the tshirt Ella is wearing.  I really like the ruffle neck.  Where did you get it?


----------



## snubie

From Lauren

She and I are playing on my mother's day gift - an iPad!


----------



## Granna4679

Wow, I guess I missed the tram all together and had to walk....I am just catching up on page 12 (maybe 13 by the time I get all of these quotes on here).  My oldest DD and DGDs were at my house all weekend and then my youngest DD surprised me and showed up on Sunday.  I had the best Mother's Day with all of them. 

Sally, I am so sorry for your loss.  I too lost my mom several years ago and Mother's Day is still one of the hardest days to get through for me.  I would love to tell her just one more time how much I love her and that the things she instilled into my life are still the things I remember and love to pass down to my DDs and DGDs.  But the greatest thing we can do to honor our mom is to teach the next generation what we have learned from our moms and that loving God and our family is the most important in life.  

Linette - Those Big Give outfits are fabulous.  They are going to be thrilled.  And you did them all in a day?

Tnkrbelle565 - Love the SW outfit.  I am going to be making those in a week or so myself for our June trip.

Wendy - love the boxy bag for your mom.  I am sure she loved it!  That was so thoughtful.

Mirandag819 - That fancy nancy dress is just so cute.  She looks so happy.

Nicole K - thanks for posting the pictures of the Sis Boom Sale.  I love her fabrics and wish I lived in that part of the country so I could go.  Pictures and reports from you are the next best thing.  And little Miss Hannah is adorable.

Ireland_Nicole - The Nemo outfits are too cute.  You have a been a busy girl.  Keep it up.  It will be rewarding.  Can't wait to see the rest of the outfits.



NaeNae said:


> Just had to share this, only you guys would appreciate it.
> I just started Toy Story 2 for DGD4 to watch.  Every time I start a Disney movie and the castle comes on the tv my DGD4 screams "MY CASTLE!!!".  She thinks that is her castle (and the one at the park) and no one else's!!!



My DGDs say that exact thing everytime.  Or when Tinkerbell flys across, my DGD2 says "we are watching Tinkerbell"  (she thinks every movie they watch is going to be Tinkerbell)



Jaylin said:


> oh, this is my first time moving, I'm glad I made it!!!
> 
> Ok, quickie question.  I did an applique shirt late last night, and I had my fabric a teenie tiny bit off so when it did the tacking stitch, a tiny spot of the applique fabric didn't get tacked down, it was too small.  I was hoping the satin stitch would get it (it was that close)  Well, the shirt is certainly wearable and looks great but if I pull at that spot I can see that's it's going to pop out and fray, probably when I was it.  Is there anything I can do to fix it?  Something to permanently hold it down?  I could always do a slightly larger satin stitch over it, but it might look funny?  Clear nail polish maybe ??(that's all I could think of!)



Maybe washable fabric glue?



froggy33 said:


> Geesh.  I could have sworn I was on here after 9:15 and I still missed the move!  Oh well, page for a Saturday move isn't too bad!
> 
> I'll even post some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]Thanks for looking!



Soooo cute!  Love the cutie dress especially!



100AcrePrincess said:


> Thanks!  I wish I had used a darker purple thread on Lumpy, but once I put it away for a bit, it looked fine.
> 
> VHC?  Sure!  I only had a bout 2 yds of the little caterpillars & words so I ended up doing a LOT of applique.



Love the VHC outfit!  You did an awesome job.




glorib said:


> Some of you may have seen this one on facebook, but I haven't posted it here yet, so. . . here's an Audrey Ruffle Skirt set.
> 
> And now finally Ella's Cinderella dress.  We went to the park yesterday to take nice photos, but my camera settings were all wonky and they didn't look too good, so we took some more pics today in the backyard.  Used HeatherSue's fabulous carriage design on the bodice - I cannot even say how gorgeous this design is in person - it stitched out wonderfully - even with the silver metallic thread which can be a real pain to work with!  Anyhoo, here's the dress with her petti underneath.  I kind of wish I would have ordered an all white petti for wearing under clothes - this one is pink and white and while you can't see it in these pics, I'm afraid that it'll show during her BBB photos.  Maybe I'll have to convince DH to let me buy her a white one. . .
> 
> I should add that this dress was inspired by both Teresa and Jeanne's Cinderella dresses . . . sort of a mishmash of the two. . .



AWESOME!  Absolutely gorgeous.  And look at the smile on her face.  This is a beautiful picture (and I really love her curls too).


----------



## visitingapril09

In one of the dresses just posted there is a wonderful cartoon strip style buzz lightyear fabric, can anyone tell me where I might find it sold?? I have never seen that before and love it!


----------



## NaeNae

QuiverofArrows said:


> Okay, when and where is the Audrey skirt pattern coming out? Have to have it!!! It takes me FOREVER to sew something though (you know...homeschooling, 6 children at home, farming, soaping, etc LOL) so I need to start on November/December outfits soon. I think it's going to be our family of 9 in one villa and my sisters with their husbands and children (9 total there) in the other villa. So, that is a LOT of sewing.



Lisa is selling the Audrey skirt pattern on Facebook.  Just look her up there. "Please contact me at zoe_diva_designs@verizon.net for information or questions. Thanks" (from her facebook page)


----------



## ellenbenny

I have been trying to read along, but haven't had time to post.  Just got back from Michigan and my youngest son's graduation from Michigan State.  

Love everything that has been posted.  Sorry I am not commenting on each individually.

Sally, I am so sorry for your loss. I wish there was something I could say to help, but only time will help to make it a little easier.

I got to spend mother's day morning with both of my sons and my mother, which was a real treat for me, as we are normally not all together.  Drove back home yesterday afternoon.

Hope to get back to sewing after work today.

Belated happy mother's day to all!


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

so i went camping this weekend and yall go and move on me! lol glad i made the move though! I love all the outfits that have been posted and I am so sorry for those who have lost loved ones especially their mother's. I hope every one is having a great day today!


----------



## mom2rtk

SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta is taking it really hard. She was so close to my Mother. Mom always said her Grandchildren were her greatest Joy. It would hit hard anyday, but I keep thinking of the things I said we were going to do. She really wanted to see the movie Tooth, but was too sick earlier to go. I told her it was out on DVD and I was going to get it for her for Mothers Day. Why does his bother me so much? I plan on going to buy it and bury it  with her.
> 
> I started to do some craft shows in the fall, for extra income, and to do something with all the "stuff" I make on my new embroidery machine. But I'm not really feeling it now, she used to go with me to keep me company.
> 
> But my poor nephew. Mom's oldest grandchild. He's 21, and he and his girlfriend bought a house at Thanksgiving, got engaged at Xmas. They decided to get married now, since he's going to be deployed to Afghanistand for 6 months. They get married on Friday. Mom told the Doctors they had to hurry and fix her up, she had a wedding to go to.
> 
> While sitting with Mom in her last hours, I saw her twice reach out inthe air. I think she was reaching for the light, God's hand, or maybe she saw my Dad? I know we all go sometime. But I thought we had another 20years with her. My Gmother was 93 when she passed, and her mother was 105. But I know that Mom is now pain free.
> 
> Thank you for all the hugs. I'll need them in the next weeks.



Sally, I'm so sorry and will keep you and your mom in my prayers.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

snubie said:


> From Lauren
> 
> She and I are playing on my mother's day gift - an iPad!



Oh I really want one of these!  My DH told me I could order one, but then so many people have told me to wait for the "next" version.  Do you love yours?  Does it play movies?  How about Netflix movies?  Have you done any of the i-books yet???


----------



## mom2rtk

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Question:
> 
> My DD has the white princess gown for WDW and it is really pretty but she won't wear it very often because it is itchy, especially the sleeves under her arms.  It feels like fishing line is poking her.  Any ideas on how I can help make this less itchy so she doesn't always have to wear a tshirt under it?    I don't think I can iron something on like interfacing because of the lightweight fabrics and metallic trims - i'm scared they will melt.  Any help would be much appreciated.



I have done this before. I refer to it as "de-itching" a dress..... I use satin fabric cut on a bias. I figure the width needed ahead of time and serge one edge. I sew it right sides down along the seam line, the fold it over and stitch it down again fully encasing the itchy seam.

I like the bias cut because it comforms to the curve of the sleeve better than cutting a strip WITH the grain or using ribbon.


----------



## teresajoy

2Pinks said:


> Good morning ladies.  This is my first time posting.  We are in the very beginning stages of planning our fist Disney trip which won't be until December 2011 so I have lost of time to plan outfits and sew!



Welcome!!! Cute outfit!


glorib said:


> I made it!  Thank you, Tour Guide Teresa for making our move easy!  And even while you're on vacation!  What a gal!


You crack me up! You are welcome!



HeatherSue said:


> What's with the sneak attack?  Moving 6 pages early and not even telling your little sister?  Didn't think I could handle posting the new thread, did yah?



Sorry, I thought you would see it! You posted after I said I was moving us early. Forgive me please. 



NaeNae said:


> Just had to share this, only you guys would appreciate it.
> I just started Toy Story 2 for DGD4 to watch.  Every time I start a Disney movie and the castle comes on the tv my DGD4 screams "MY CASTLE!!!".  She thinks that is her castle (and the one at the park) and no one else's!!!



Too cute!



froggy33 said:


> Geesh.  I could have sworn I was on here after 9:15 and I still missed the move!  Oh well, page for a Saturday move isn't too bad!
> 
> I'll even post some stuff.
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Glad you made it!! Thanks for the pictures! I love it. 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I know that you all are going to pass out of pure shock but I actually sewed today!!!  Aisling's Sea World Simply Sweet (with the crazy fabric she picked out) is finished with 19 days to spare
> My toothless model!



That is cute!!! Good job! 


100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally have something I can share.  I swear, I feel like I've been sewing constantly lately, but I have nothing to show for it.  This took forever & I still have another one just like it to make, but it's going to have to wait a bit.  That's too much applique to do again just yet.


This outfit is adorable!!!



billwendy said:


> Has anyone made anything for their Mom for Mother's Day? I made mine a boxy bag and filled it with travel stuff cause she is always on the road!!


I like that Wendy! 



mirandag819 said:


> Wow you all move fast! I still have to catch up on the last thread, but just thought I would share something else I made. I made this Fancy Nancy dress for Taylor, she wore it to my brother and future sister in laws wedding shower today. She thought the fancy nancy dress was her flower girl dress lol, we are going to have to convince her she can't wear it to the wedding.


Love the FN outfit!


*Toadstool* said:


> 9 am?? C'mon TeresaJoy!! Don't you know I am sleeping then???
> 
> Hope you are having fun! Totally jealous!
> Will catch up later.. off for some midnight wal mart shopping.


Sorry! Yes, we are having a great time!!!! 



clhemsath said:


> Okay, I made it back.  After 6 weeks of cleaning and getting our house back into shape after my parents/brother lived with us, I am ready to start sewing.  Only 41 days until DW and I don't have any of the outfits done.  That is plenty of time, right? Hopefully I will be back soon to share some photos of some finished outfits!



I've been wondering how you were! And, yes you have plenty of time! I don't usually start sewing until a week or two before the trip! 


100AcrePrincess said:


>


This is so adorable!






ireland_nicole said:


> OK, the pics aren't the best, but my family wasn't thrilled about multiple outfit changes just so mommy could get the pics.  I've basically spent most of the last 4 months working on Disney stuff.  Not sure why the thought of matching family outfits every day for 9 days seemed like such a good idea at the time, but once I started, I was commited.  I made 40 adult t shirts, and 2 outfits per day per kid (plus a couple).  I still have 2 dresses, one surprise pirate outfit, 2 bowling shirts, one pair of applique shorts and 2 adult t-s to finish, but other than that, I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel (here's hoping it's not a train)...
> 
> Anyway, I won't bore you with all the pics at once, so I'll go chronologically.
> 
> Day 1
> Epcot; Nemo outfits  GM is modelling the ladies t's; the guys are wearing mickey t's w/ the Nemo fabric.


I really love these!!! Your daughter's dress is so cute! The ricrack looks great!


TinkerbelleMom said:


> Blame Teresa!!!  She's on vacation and probably thinks she can get away with anything!



That made me laugh! 



glorib said:


> And finally - her very first petti!


Love your Audrey!!! So cute!
The Cinderella dress is amazing!!!! That is so beautiful! My girls like the white pettis with lace to wear underneath dresses. They aren't quite as heavy, and you don't get the ridge that you sometimes get with the fluff ones. (not that I really see that on this dress)
And, I LOOOOOOVE your petti picture!!! Could you pretty please post that on my fanpage??? It is so cute!



birdie757 said:


> You guys moved while I was at Disney!  We just got back...literally 30 minutes ago.  We had a lovely time.  You know that I saw ZERO customs the whole trip!  I was shocked.  I will pop some photos up later tonight after I feed the crew and get dd in bed.  She really needs to get to bed on time tonight.



No excuse!!! I was at Disney when I moved us! I hope you had a great vacation!!! We took your advice and went to MK yesterday! It was GREAT!!! Hardly any crowds, especially in the morning! We walked on most everything!



sarahk0204 said:


> Hello!  I have lurked on this thread in the past, but now I have a question.  I have sewn dresses for DD for our Disney trips - always sundresses because we travel in June or July   Too hot for satin!  I've included some pictures of past hits, as instructed   I have a Brother Disney Embroidery Machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, my long-winded intro is to ask, has anyone purchased a Japanese card to use in a Brother Embroidery Machine (model PE-180D)?  Or, should I just purchase the Best Pals card?  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  TIA!


I love the outfits!!! I can't help with the card, I've never bought a pre-loaded card for my machine before, so I can't help you there. 



birdie757 said:


> Ok, I just was browsing through the last thread and had to reply to McDuck...that dress you are working on (unless you finished since then) is one of my favorite simplicity patterns!  I have used it a zillion times.  It was actually the first EVER thing I sewed and the first ever pattern I used.  If you need any help just let me know.  That dress you are working on is really hard to get over the head and shoulders so I have started hemming the back about halfway down and using a button at the top with a loop of elastic to close it.  Here is a pic of one of her dresses from that pattern...she is soooo little then I can't find one of her wearing it...I wasn't good with modeling pics back then.


CUTE dress!



Rosiekins said:


> Okay I admit it, I stuck my hand out of the tram on the way over and stood up before it stopped moving...I will just go put myself in the corner!


You are funny!




thmar said:


> Oh my gosh...you people are amazing!!   I stumbled across this thread, and I'm just in awe of everyone's talent and creativity!!


Stick around, we'll have you sewing in no time!



LKD said:


> I finished my Ariel gown!  Well It's wearable..the bottom skirt is just a panel loosely sewn onto the skirt for the day
> 
> The only picture I have of the whole dress is this one that I found on the ocweekly site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also caved in and have a facebook now
> Search up Helen Ceron


It looks great!


SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta is taking it really hard. She was so close to my Mother. Mom always said her Grandchildren were her greatest Joy. It would hit hard anyday, but I keep thinking of the things I said we were going to do. She really wanted to see the movie Tooth, but was too sick earlier to go. I told her it was out on DVD and I was going to get it for her for Mothers Day. Why does his bother me so much? I plan on going to buy it and bury it  with her.
> 
> I started to do some craft shows in the fall, for extra income, and to do something with all the "stuff" I make on my new embroidery machine. But I'm not really feeling it now, she used to go with me to keep me company.
> 
> But my poor nephew. Mom's oldest grandchild. He's 21, and he and his girlfriend bought a house at Thanksgiving, got engaged at Xmas. They decided to get married now, since he's going to be deployed to Afghanistand for 6 months. They get married on Friday. Mom told the Doctors they had to hurry and fix her up, she had a wedding to go to.
> 
> While sitting with Mom in her last hours, I saw her twice reach out inthe air. I think she was reaching for the light, God's hand, or maybe she saw my Dad? I know we all go sometime. But I thought we had another 20years with her. My Gmother was 93 when she passed, and her mother was 105. But I know that Mom is now pain free.
> 
> Thank you for all the hugs. I'll need them in the next weeks.



Sally, I'm just so very sorry. Your Mom sounds like she was a very special person. I am praying for you guys. 




princesskayla said:


> Has anyone made the ruffle neck dress? I am looking for a pattern for it cause I think it is so cute. Does anyone know where I can find one or how to it? I could probably figure it out myself - but I don't want to think. Lazy,I know.


Do you mean the Cathy? on YCMT? I'm not sure which dress you are looking for. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I
> My DD has the white princess gown for WDW and it is really pretty but she won't wear it very often because it is itchy, especially the sleeves under her arms.  It feels like fishing line is poking her.  Any ideas on how I can help make this less itchy so she doesn't always have to wear a tshirt under it?    I don't think I can iron something on like interfacing because of the lightweight fabrics and metallic trims - i'm scared they will melt.  Any help would be much appreciated.


I was going to say the same thing as Kristine, I've put ribbon on scratchy parts for several of the girls' outfits. 



QuiverofArrows said:


> As I just said earlier, my mother passed away and us 4 daughters are really having a hard time with this. She was close to all of us. We always wanted to have a family vacation together but the closest we got was my wedding 15 yrs ago. However, one of my sisters didn't come. So, I am wanting to rent a villa for my sisters and that is the only way they can come and we were thinking of having a remembrance ceremony for my mom. One sister's husband has cancer and they are in their 20's and newly married. In the past 18 months, one sister went through a divorce and then had a bad car accident that made her get back surgery, baby sister got married and bought a house then I got pregnant and was put on bedrest for the 1st time, found out my new brother-in-law had cancer, my other sister and her husband both lost their job on the same day and they are living on 25% of previous funds and they lost their home, found out my baby needed open heart surgery and had seizures afterwards, Mom passed away unexpectedly 2 weeks after her 62nd birthday, BIL's cancer went to brain and we just found out last week that it has now spread to his legs and lymph nodes along his leg. We are desperately praying that our baby girl, Geneva, won't need another surgery because she has two valves that are smaller and just barely large enough to not need surgery. So, we are trying to plan our trip so knowing that there could be a medical emergency at any time. I'm mapping out hospitals along the way and in Orlando, should we have to fly back to Vanderbilt with heart problems or my brother-in-law should need help and praying her beats this cancer.
> 
> Sorry, back to my points. We don't have a lot of extra money and have saved for 3 yrs for this vacation. I would like to pay for the villa for my sisters and that is $600 plus 13% tax. So, we may need to cut something out. The children really want to go to Chef Mickey and Hoop-Dee-Doo but I think we need to cut one. We are getting our tickets with the Give a Day because we volunteered as a family. I did buy the VMCP tickets and that is all we are doing at Disney. If you had to cut one of the dinner shows, which one would it be? We are making many of our meals in the villas so I'm not sure how else we can cut costs. Any other ideas?
> 
> Thanks so much!! You all are great! I'm so happy that I have most of the fabric I'll need for the customs. I had so many gift cards for a fabric store that I was able to buy tubs of them. I tried to sell some of the fabric but people didn't even want to pay $1/yard. I gave some away to a lady teaching free sewing lessons. The rest are things I'll use at some point and I'm so thankful to have them. I'll just need to get a few yards of things here and there.



Wow. I'm so sorry. That is so much to deal with. 
I would drop the one that is most expensive, but that's just me!


snubie said:


> From Lauren
> 
> She and I are playing on my mother's day gift - an iPad!



OOOH! How do you like it?!


----------



## mjaclyn

Hi! I'm new to this thread and just wanted to say that I am SO impressed with everyone's work!! I just returned from WDW and saw the cutest hand made outfits. It really made me wish that I could sew and make clothes as good as that! Is it too late for me to learn? Right now I can barely sew on a button and I'm sure it takes a lot of time and effort to become very good at it...but I would LOVE the chance! Does anyone know where to even start? Are there classes? Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Has anyone used digitalbydesign?  


Do her designs stitch out well?  She has something I want and is the only one with it.


----------



## hollybearsmom

I got to whip up this tank for my dd over the weekend.  I think I'm going to finish the bottom off with some pink rickrack.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

itsheresomewhere said:


> Has anyone used digitalbydesign?
> 
> 
> Do her designs stitch out well?  She has something I want and is the only one with it.



I enjoy her work.  Her satin stitches are a little more narrow, so you have to be meticulous with your fabric trimming, but other than that I can't think of any design I've had problems with.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Diz-Mommy said:


> I enjoy her work.  Her satin stitches are a little more narrow, so you have to be meticulous with your fabric trimming, but other than that I can' think of any design I've had problems with.




Thank you.


----------



## babynala

I'm only up to yesterday but had to quote about all the great stuff posted lately.  




HeatherSue said:


> What's with the sneak attack?  Moving 6 pages early and not even telling your little sister?  Didn't think I could handle posting the new thread, did yah?






TinkerbelleMom said:


> Yea, so not fair!   Lucky for me this theatre has pretty good seats in most locations, so I'm happy with what I got.  It's usually videoed, and I always buy the DVD, so if I do miss anything I can catch it again later.
> 
> I'm reposting this because I'm sure it got lost in the move...for those of you using comic boards for your fabric, what size do you use?  Amazon has a few different sizes, and I'm not sure what I need.  Most of my stash is in 2 yard pieces.   Thanks!  I'm ready to get organized.


I used the "Silver" series size 7" X 10 1/2" and then I cut them smaller to fit my fat quarters and / or smaller pieces of fabric.



NaeNae said:


> Just had to share this, only you guys would appreciate it.
> I just started Toy Story 2 for DGD4 to watch.  Every time I start a Disney movie and the castle comes on the tv my DGD4 screams "MY CASTLE!!!".  She thinks that is her castle (and the one at the park) and no one else's!!!


Of course it is her castle! Too cute.



llaxton said:


> That is so funny because Mary does the same thing but screams "it's Mommy's castle and my castle" I guess Daddy and Sissy are on their own


So cute.  



froggy33 said:


> Geesh.  I could have sworn I was on here after 9:15 and I still missed the move!  Oh well, page for a Saturday move isn't too bad!
> 
> I'll even post some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I love these dresses, they are beautiful.  Love that big bow.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I know that you all are going to pass out of pure shock but I actually sewed today!!!  Aisling's Sea World Simply Sweet (with the crazy fabric she picked out) is finished with 19 days to spare
> 
> My toothless model!


this dress is so nice and I love your toothless model.



100AcrePrincess said:


> I finally have something I can share.  I swear, I feel like I've been sewing constantly lately, but I have nothing to show for it.  This took forever & I still have another one just like it to make, but it's going to have to wait a bit.  That's too much applique to do again just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad, dark pic of the shirt that goes with it & was actually finished for her birthday party last weekend.


You did a fantastic job on this skirt.  Your daughter is so cute.  



mirandag819 said:


> Wow you all move fast! I still have to catch up on the last thread, but just thought I would share something else I made. I made this Fancy Nancy dress for Taylor, she wore it to my brother and future sister in laws wedding shower today. She thought the fancy nancy dress was her flower girl dress lol, we are going to have to convince her she can't wear it to the wedding.
> 
> Here is me with Taylor, and she was too excited and gave me my mother's day present early.... it's on my arm.... the girl has good taste, she insisted Daddy take her to buy me a new coach purse and she picked it herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go catch up, and then start working on the 24 applique t-shirts I need to make for Taylor's class to wear to Sesame Street Live


This dress is so cute.  I love Fancy Nancy.  What a nice picture of mommy and daughter.  Your daughter has great taste!  Good luck with the shirts.  



NiniMorris said:


> I so want to post some pictures of what I am working on...but my camera doesn't love me any more!  Everytime I try to take a picture, it won't come on...like it is a dead battery.  Hubby gets it and it works fine for him.  I try again, and it shuts off as soon as I get my hands on it.   You think it is trying to tell me something?
> 
> So...I'll just tell you what I'm doing.  (of course a picture is worth a thousand words....)
> 
> I've finished the Minnie Mouse dress for Chef Mickey using a Precious Dress; I've finished a Santa Pooh Vida for Crystal Palace; finished a black and white Steamboat Willie Stripwork dress for Hollywood and Vine;and I am working on a Precious/Peek-a-Book skirt for a Snow White/Dwarfs dress for Biergarten.  Once I finish this I will be half way to Disney!  Only 4 more sets of dresses to go...and about a million t shirts! (actually only 95 more to go)
> 
> I am also working on modifying a diaper bag pattern to work as a Mickey bag for in the parks.  While I real;l;y love my baggallinni,I really want something more Disney-fied for the parks....
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Mother's Day!
> 
> Nini


I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your creations.  How do you get it all done?  




100AcrePrincess said:


> Thanks!  I wish I had used a darker purple thread on Lumpy, but once I put it away for a bit, it looked fine.
> 
> VHC?  Sure!  I only had a bout 2 yds of the little caterpillars & words so I ended up doing a LOT of applique.


This is so cute and so is your daughter.  



SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.


Sally, so sorry to hear about your mother.  Hope you are doing OK.  



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, the pics aren't the best, but my family wasn't thrilled about multiple outfit changes just so mommy could get the pics.  I've basically spent most of the last 4 months working on Disney stuff.  Not sure why the thought of matching family outfits every day for 9 days seemed like such a good idea at the time, but once I started, I was commited.  I made 40 adult t shirts, and 2 outfits per day per kid (plus a couple).  I still have 2 dresses, one surprise pirate outfit, 2 bowling shirts, one pair of applique shorts and 2 adult t-s to finish, but other than that, I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel (here's hoping it's not a train)...
> 
> Anyway, I won't bore you with all the pics at once, so I'll go chronologically.
> 
> Day 1
> Epcot; Nemo outfits  GM is modelling the ladies t's; the guys are wearing mickey t's w/ the Nemo fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sending pics to a wonderful bling maker for matching jewels for DD each day (that will be her birthday present); but am going to have to think about perfect hair accessories soon.  Anybody w/ great bow/shoe ideas, please lmk!
> Thanks for lookin'!


I love the matching outfits.  You did a great job on the dress, shorts and shirts.  



PrincessMickey said:


> Sally  hugs to you.
> 
> Everything posted this weekend has been outstanding. Love it all.
> 
> I have some great news. I got a promotion to supervisor last night. I start on tuesday!!!! I will be very busy the next few weeks so I probably won't be on much though. So don't chat too much so I can catch up easier.
> 
> Happy mother's day!


Congratulations!


----------



## ellenbenny

Diz-Mommy said:


> I enjoy her work.  Her satin stitches are a little more narrow, so you have to be meticulous with your fabric trimming, but other than that I can' think of any design I've had problems with.



I have done a couple designs from digital by design and I have had the same experience.  The Mike W. and Sully that I posted recently were from her and they stitched out fine, but the satin stitches are a little narrow and there is a little bit of "fringe" sticking out where I didn't trim close enough.  Not a big problem though, they came out really cute!


----------



## princesskayla

mjaclyn said:


> Hi! I'm new to this thread and just wanted to say that I am SO impressed with everyone's work!! I just returned from WDW and saw the cutest hand made outfits. It really made me wish that I could sew and make clothes as good as that! Is it too late for me to learn? Right now I can barely sew on a button and I'm sure it takes a lot of time and effort to become very good at it...but I would LOVE the chance! Does anyone know where to even start? Are there classes? Any help is greatly appreciated!!





Welcome!!! I think that is what made most of us start to sew. We wanted to make wonderful custom clothes for our trips to Disneyworld. I personally started with a hand sewing machine (cost $20 at Wallyworld) and I know own three sewing machines, an emboidery machine,and a serger plus a room full of fabric and notions. So be careful - this gets addicting!!!! 

I would start by going to youcanmakethis .com.  Pick one of CarlaC's patterns and follow her instructions. (Easy Fit pants and simply sweet dress are favorites).  If you get stuck on something - go to youtube and type in what you are stuck on. That helped me a bunch. The best thing to do is just get started. You will amaze yourself!!!!!


----------



## birdie757

Here are a few shots from our trip.  You can not see the outfits at all though!  Dh took the pictures this time and obviously his priorities are not the same when capturing the photos...lol.  




Here is the only good outfit shot I got.  Minnie made sure I got a good pic




Her Tiana dress is totally washed out in the photo.  I will have to have her model it again once it is washed.  It is a criss-cross halter modified into a casual Tiana.  




I just like this picture...I wish her eyes were opened...it was really sunny though.




Dh found this while we were waiting to check in to CRT.  She was so excited to see this dress!




Kind of weird to show my chip and dale dress in a Mulan pic but it was the only one you could kind of see both of them.  At the Garden Grill we were right by the steps where the staff and characters were using so we had very little space for photos...and only got pics of heads and shoulders.




Here is the only pictures period of her Aurora simply sweet.  We only stayed a few hours this day before leaving and had seen most of the characters already.

We had a really nice trip.  It was hotter than it usually is this weekend and a bit more crowded.  I guess this weekend and next are the last two weekends for the Florida residents 4 days for $96 deal so that was keeping the crowds up a bit from normal.  It was still not much though...the longest wait we had was for Tiana (and that is including the rides).  This trip was a little hard on me...which was surprising.  Usually, I start each day off with a 5 or 6 mile run while I am there...which is AWESOME!  But this time I am pregnant and due to complications early on and with my miscarriage in Nov my dr said no running.  I am out of shape and walking killed me.  I am allowed to swim laps again if everything checks ok at my appointment next week 

Like I mentioned earlier I didn't see customs this time and it was such a bummer.  I swore I caught a glimpse of a Vida with butt ruffles leaving MK on Friday around 3....there was a large applique done by hand on it that looked like tink possibly...but I barely saw it so I am not positive.  Nothing else the whole trip.  

Dh pointed out that our daughter was like the only one in the whole resort without hair bows.  I didn't really think about it before but she has no bows!  So, we are off for some hair bow supplies today.  It seems pretty easy for me to make her some solid basic hair bows to put with her outfits.  

A random thing today happened.  While dd was getting into her booster seat in the car she pulled on her dress...her pirate mickey simply sweet halter dress...and the elastic in the back snapped!  We are not talking on the sides where it pulled out of the seam....it snapped basically in half!  I have never had elastic do that before in such a non stress area.  So I get to do some seam ripping tonight.  It hasn't been washed that many times, maybe 5 or 6 but it was that generic joann's kind...which I am not a fan of anyways.  Won't be buying it again.

Teresa I am so bummed we didn't see you guys!  I even was sitting at a table people watching for 30 minutes or more while dd and dh did some rides I couldn't do.  I had my eyes peeled.  I am glad you guys had good luck on sunday too.  It is our all time favorite day for MK!

Now, off on our bow making adventure!


----------



## billwendy

mjaclyn said:


> Hi! I'm new to this thread and just wanted to say that I am SO impressed with everyone's work!! I just returned from WDW and saw the cutest hand made outfits. It really made me wish that I could sew and make clothes as good as that! Is it too late for me to learn? Right now I can barely sew on a button and I'm sure it takes a lot of time and effort to become very good at it...but I would LOVE the chance! Does anyone know where to even start? Are there classes? Any help is greatly appreciated!!



Sure!! You can do it!!! Many of us learned to sew on this thread. Everyone is just so helpful!!! The first thing I made was a stripwork jumper - the Carla C patterns on youcanmakethis.com are really simple for a beginner to follow because there is a tutorial step by step included with the pattern pieces. I think the easyfit pants were my 2nd - both these patterns are great for beginners. If you dont have a sewing machine, you could try craigslist for an inexpensive one to make sure you enjoy sewing! Please post or email if you need any help!!!

WELCOME!!!


----------



## snubie

Camping Griswalds said:


> Oh I really want one of these!  My DH told me I could order one, but then so many people have told me to wait for the "next" version.  Do you love yours?  Does it play movies?  How about Netflix movies?  Have you done any of the i-books yet???





teresajoy said:


> OOOH! How do you like it?!



Haven't had too much time to lay yet but like it so far.  There is a free app to watch Netflix movies instantly.  And there is a Kindle app to go along with the ibook app.


----------



## babynala

OK, I am caught up.  You guys have been busy this weekend.    



glorib said:


> Some of you may have seen this one on facebook, but I haven't posted it here yet, so. . . here's an Audrey Ruffle Skirt set.
> 
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y237/lorib587/th_IMG_1752.jpg
> And most of you have seen this top before (I made it a year and a half ago or so? for our trip that we had to cancel.)  So she never got a chance to wear it and now it's too short for a dress, so I made capris to go with it.  thank goodness for keeping scraps!  I used the very last of that stripe fabric to finish these!
> 
> And now finally Ella's Cinderella dress.  We went to the park yesterday to take nice photos, but my camera settings were all wonky and they didn't look too good, so we took some more pics today in the backyard.  Used HeatherSue's fabulous carriage design on the bodice - I cannot even say how gorgeous this design is in person - it stitched out wonderfully - even with the silver metallic thread which can be a real pain to work with!  Anyhoo, here's the dress with her petti underneath.  I kind of wish I would have ordered an all white petti for wearing under clothes - this one is pink and white and while you can't see it in these pics, I'm afraid that it'll show during her BBB photos.  Maybe I'll have to convince DH to let me buy her a white one. . .
> 
> I should add that this dress was inspired by both Teresa and Jeanne's Cinderella dresses . . . sort of a mishmash of the two. . . :)
> [IMG]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y237/lorib587/th_IMG_1792.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of embroidery and fabric:
> 
> And finally - her very first petti!


These outfits are so great.  Your daughter is a little sweetheart.  I love the Minnie outfit, the ruffles are fabulous.  That alien is so perfect, it looks perfect with the pants too and I am glad she gets to wear it.  It would be easier if they didn't grow!  My favorite is the Cinderella dress.  You did such a wonderful job on the dress and I love the design on the front.  Your daughter looks so cute in it (love the bubbles too).




LKD said:


> I finished my Ariel gown!  Well It's wearable..the bottom skirt is just a panel loosely sewn onto the skirt for the day
> 
> The only picture I have of the whole dress is this one that I found on the ocweekly site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also caved in and have a facebook now
> Search up Helen Ceron :3


So pretty, you did a great job.  I have yet to cave on joining facebook, I hope I can hold out.  



woodkins said:


> I thought I would post this as many of you will relate. Gianna is 7 and where we live (LI) customs are rare at best, and as she has told me many times NOT cool for school. Hairbows have also been a no no for the past year
> 
> Gianna suprised me with a writing piece she worked on in school and an even bigger surprise was that she had entered a mother's day contest in the local newspaper and part of her work was published in the paper (she did not win-oh well). Anyway....her is the surprising and heartwarming part...she wrote "My Mom is very talented. She makes some of my clothes. Once she made me an Alice in Wonderland outfit. My mother loves me at every moment." Lately it has felt like she was embarrased of the customs and sewing that I try to push her into wearing  so when I read this it really made my day. DH tells me see I told you she doesn't hate the stuff you make  Let's just say he really has a way with words
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Mother's Day!!


How sweet, what a perfect mother's day gift.




QuiverofArrows said:


> Okay, when and where is the Audrey skirt pattern coming out? Have to have it!!! It takes me FOREVER to sew something though (you know...homeschooling, 6 children at home, farming, soaping, etc LOL) so I need to start on November/December outfits soon. I think it's going to be our family of 9 in one villa and my sisters with their husbands and children (9 total there) in the other villa. So, that is a LOT of sewing.
> 
> As I just said earlier, my mother passed away and us 4 daughters are really having a hard time with this. She was close to all of us. We always wanted to have a family vacation together but the closest we got was my wedding 15 yrs ago. However, one of my sisters didn't come. So, I am wanting to rent a villa for my sisters and that is the only way they can come and we were thinking of having a remembrance ceremony for my mom. One sister's husband has cancer and they are in their 20's and newly married. In the past 18 months, one sister went through a divorce and then had a bad car accident that made her get back surgery, baby sister got married and bought a house then I got pregnant and was put on bedrest for the 1st time, found out my new brother-in-law had cancer, my other sister and her husband both lost their job on the same day and they are living on 25% of previous funds and they lost their home, found out my baby needed open heart surgery and had seizures afterwards, Mom passed away unexpectedly 2 weeks after her 62nd birthday, BIL's cancer went to brain and we just found out last week that it has now spread to his legs and lymph nodes along his leg. We are desperately praying that our baby girl, Geneva, won't need another surgery because she has two valves that are smaller and just barely large enough to not need surgery. So, we are trying to plan our trip so knowing that there could be a medical emergency at any time. I'm mapping out hospitals along the way and in Orlando, should we have to fly back to Vanderbilt with heart problems or my brother-in-law should need help and praying her beats this cancer.
> 
> Sorry, back to my points. We don't have a lot of extra money and have saved for 3 yrs for this vacation. I would like to pay for the villa for my sisters and that is $600 plus 13% tax. So, we may need to cut something out. The children really want to go to Chef Mickey and Hoop-Dee-Doo but I think we need to cut one. We are getting our tickets with the Give a Day because we volunteered as a family. I did buy the VMCP tickets and that is all we are doing at Disney. If you had to cut one of the dinner shows, which one would it be? We are making many of our meals in the villas so I'm not sure how else we can cut costs. Any other ideas?
> 
> Thanks so much!! You all are great! I'm so happy that I have most of the fabric I'll need for the customs. I had so many gift cards for a fabric store that I was able to buy tubs of them. I tried to sell some of the fabric but people didn't even want to pay $1/yard. I gave some away to a lady teaching free sewing lessons. The rest are things I'll use at some point and I'm so thankful to have them. I'll just need to get a few yards of things here and there.


Wow, that is alot to have going on at once.  I hope everything works out.  It is very nice of you to do that for your sister.  I think that you will get to have more family interaction at Chef Mickey so it might be a better choice for your family to really enjoy each other (I think it is cheaper too).  



snubie said:


> From Lauren
> 
> She and I are playing on my mother's day gift - an iPad!


What a great gift



birdie757 said:


> Here are a few shots from our trip.  You can not see the outfits at all though!  Dh took the pictures this time and obviously his priorities are not the same when capturing the photos...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the only good outfit shot I got.  Minnie made sure I got a good pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her Tiana dress is totally washed out in the photo.  I will have to have her model it again once it is washed.  It is a criss-cross halter modified into a casual Tiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like this picture...I wish her eyes were opened...it was really sunny though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dh found this while we were waiting to check in to CRT.  She was so excited to see this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of weird to show my chip and dale dress in a Mulan pic but it was the only one you could kind of see both of them.  At the Garden Grill we were right by the steps where the staff and characters were using so we had very little space for photos...and only got pics of heads and shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the only pictures period of her Aurora simply sweet.  We only stayed a few hours this day before leaving and had seen most of the characters already.
> 
> We had a really nice trip.  It was hotter than it usually is this weekend and a bit more crowded.  I guess this weekend and next are the last two weekends for the Florida residents 4 days for $96 deal so that was keeping the crowds up a bit from normal.  It was still not much though...the longest wait we had was for Tiana (and that is including the rides).  This trip was a little hard on me...which was surprising.  Usually, I start each day off with a 5 or 6 mile run while I am there...which is AWESOME!  But this time I am pregnant and due to complications early on and with my miscarriage in Nov my dr said no running.  I am out of shape and walking killed me.  I am allowed to swim laps again if everything checks ok at my appointment next week
> 
> Like I mentioned earlier I didn't see customs this time and it was such a bummer.  I swore I caught a glimpse of a Vida with butt ruffles leaving MK on Friday around 3....there was a large applique done by hand on it that looked like tink possibly...but I barely saw it so I am not positive.  Nothing else the whole trip.
> 
> Dh pointed out that our daughter was like the only one in the whole resort without hair bows.  I didn't really think about it before but she has no bows!  So, we are off for some hair bow supplies today.  It seems pretty easy for me to make her some solid basic hair bows to put with her outfits.
> 
> A random thing today happened.  While dd was getting into her booster seat in the car she pulled on her dress...her pirate mickey simply sweet halter dress...and the elastic in the back snapped!  We are not talking on the sides where it pulled out of the seam....it snapped basically in half!  I have never had elastic do that before in such a non stress area.  So I get to do some seam ripping tonight.  It hasn't been washed that many times, maybe 5 or 6 but it was that generic joann's kind...which I am not a fan of anyways.  Won't be buying it again.
> 
> Teresa I am so bummed we didn't see you guys!  I even was sitting at a table people watching for 30 minutes or more while dd and dh did some rides I couldn't do.  I had my eyes peeled.  I am glad you guys had good luck on sunday too.  It is our all time favorite day for MK!
> 
> Now, off on our bow making adventure!


Glad to hear you had a good time on your trip and I hope you are feeling well.  Your pictures (and dresses) are great.  I love the Chip and Dale outfit and the Minnie's cat dress.  They are both so cute.  What a great picture in front of CRT.  I love your husband's comment about the bows, too funny.

I have been meaning to say that I love that picture of your daughter in your posts.  It is the cutest!


----------



## NaeNae

birdie757 said:


> Here are a few shots from our trip.



Which park did you find Woody and Jesse?  I want to try and find them when we go.


----------



## birdie757

NaeNae said:


> Which park did you find Woody and Jesse?  I want to try and find them when we go.



Woody and Jessie are just to the left of splash mountain...between the fry cart and splash mountain actually.  There is a gate there that they come in and out of...but there is always a line waiting for them there even if they aren't there yet.


----------



## tmh0206

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



i am so sorry you are having to go through this, I will keep you in my prayers for peace in your heart.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

snubie said:


> Haven't had too much time to lay yet but like it so far.  There is a free app to watch Netflix movies instantly.  And there is a Kindle app to go along with the ibook app.



Am I crazy to think this would be awesome to use while driving to Disney?  I could play on the internet, my DD could then read a book with COLOR pages, and we could watch a movie or 2 togeether.  I don't need more than that from a computer....oh but the pictures!

Keep us posted on your new toy!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Camping Griswalds said:


> Am I crazy to think this would be awesome to use while driving to Disney?  I could play on the internet, my DD could then read a book with COLOR pages, and we could watch a movie or 2 togeether.  I don't need more than that from a computer....oh but the pictures!
> 
> Keep us posted on your new toy!



That's what we do with DH's IPad.  The kids like the radio disney app and the disney app.


----------



## angel23321

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.



I'm so sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## disneymomof1

Does anybody else think it's strange that I just booked dining reservations for our upcoming trip, but have yet to book the hotel package?   I told DH I was booking reservations, something I could have done a week or two ago, but kept flip flopping on when to go, October or November.  Well DD came home from school and said she wanted to go to the Halloween Party, so October it is.  Got great ressies, everything I wanted.  Le Cellier, Donald's Safari Breakfast, 1900 Park Fare (before Halloween Party), Sci Fi Dine In, Chef Mickey's and Lilo and Stitch Breakfast at the Poly.  So now I have to get it booked, paid for and outfits created.  Gosh I love this !!!!!


----------



## Carrie772

Does anyone have a simple Donald picture for applique?  My DD10 wants one for this trip and I need one that isn't too hard.  We only have 2 weeks before our trip and I am pressed for time.
TIA!


----------



## 2Pinks

aksunshine said:


> That is so cute! Is it reversible? I'd love to see the back!!!



It is reversible - here are pics of the front and different backs I have done with the Minnie dots:





























billwendy said:


> Could everyone please post any Very Hungry Caterpillar outfits? I think I want to make one for Hannah's 4th birthday, and am just not sure what to put where or if I want to cut the fabric!! I have the one that is white with little caterpillars and wording all over it, the one with the rows of food, and the panel that has a 2 large caterpillars, 2 large butterflies and 2 large leaves on it surrounded by all the different colored dots......It would be a size 4.



Here are some dresses I have made with the VCH fabrics




















The outfits here are just adorable!  I love the Cindy dress and the Winnie the Pooh skirt.  Just lovely!  This is a really hard thread to keep up with - gone just a day and already missed like 10 pages.    Makes for lots of reading.


----------



## NiniMorris

I have to say...I just got the sweetest card from my first Big Give family!  It was the cutest thank you card and included a couple of pictures of the family!


It made my day. Then, when my DD9 came home, it made her day.  Then when my DIL came to pick up my GD2, it made her day!

Gives me such a warm a fuzzy feeling!

Nini


----------



## SallyfromDE

QuiverofArrows said:


> Sally, I am so sorry. My mother went into the hospital in October and they said she had bronchitis and would be home by Tuesday. I told them she thought her heart should be monitored and they ran some tests and said it was "perfect". I didn't visit because my newborn had open heart surgery when she was a day old just three months earlier. Mom and I talked every day, at least once a day, and Geneva (baby) talked to her almost every day if she wasn't napping. They never met because we live about 12 hrs away. Mom died early Sunday morning from an enlarged heart. Yesterday was bittersweet for me. I'm thankful for my sweet new one but I miss one of my closest friends so very much. Special hugs to you and anyone else who has lost their mother.





Stephres said:


> Sally, I am very sorry for your loss. It's ok to think of all things you were going to do, how it's not fair there was not more time. Remember, you can share here anytime!
> 
> I did actually sew lately. I made an Audrey skirt with matching ruffly t-shirt top. Unfortunately, my little model has sunburn on her shoulders and will not wear it. Maybe in a few days!





NiniMorris said:


> Sally,
> 
> I wanted to make a quick comment about how sorry I am for your loss.
> 
> A little over 5 years ago I lost my mother, very unexpected and very suddenly.I think this year is the first Mother's Day that I didn't spend crying almost all day.  It is also the first Mother's Day that I didn't visit the grave site.
> 
> I wish there was a way to say a magic word to make the pain go away, but there isn't.  Time will help, but will never make it go away.  Taking comfort that she is no longer in pain, and that she is now dancing with your father, is the way to get through it.  For me it also took a lot of prayer.
> 
> I wish I could say something profound to make you not have any regrets in those things you didn't get to do, but we both know that you are still going to feel that way no matter what anyone says...even when you already know there was nothing you could have done differently.
> 
> We are never really to give up those we love.  No matter how strong our belief system is, we humans are selfish by nature.  And I think daughters are more so than sons...our mothers are our role models...they should never leave.
> 
> 
> I will be praying for you in the coming months.  Just know that you always have someone here to talk to...to scream at...to let you know that we understand and are here for you.
> 
> 
> Nini





princesskayla said:


> So pretty!! Did you have a pattern? I love the sleeves!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for your loss.
> .





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.





tricia said:


> Great stuff over the weekend.
> 
> Sally, so sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine losing my mom yet.
> 
> .





Granna4679 said:


> Sally, I am so sorry for your loss.  I too lost my mom several years ago and Mother's Day is still one of the hardest days to get through for me.  I would love to tell her just one more time how much I love her and that the things she instilled into my life are still the things I remember and love to pass down to my DDs and DGDs.  But the greatest thing we can do to honor our mom is to teach the next generation what we have learned from our moms and that loving God and our family is the most important in life.





ellenbenny said:


> Sally, I am so sorry for your loss. I wish there was something I could say to help, but only time will help to make it a little easier.





mom2rtk said:


> Sally, I'm so sorry and will keep you and your mom in my prayers.





teresajoy said:


> babynala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sally, so sorry to hear about your mother.  Hope you are doing OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel23321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you guys would understand.
Click to expand...


----------



## snubie

Camping Griswalds said:


> Am I crazy to think this would be awesome to use while driving to Disney?  I could play on the internet, my DD could then read a book with COLOR pages, and we could watch a movie or 2 togeether.  I don't need more than that from a computer....oh but the pictures!
> 
> Keep us posted on your new toy!





itsheresomewhere said:


> That's what we do with DH's IPad.  The kids like the radio disney app and the disney app.



I only have the wifi version so Internet in the car won't work.But it swoulxd work well for games and books.  And you can download movies from iTunes.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

snubie said:


> I only have the wifi version so Internet in the car won't work.But it swoulxd work well for games and books.  And you can download movies from iTunes.



We have the wifi version but DH tethered it to our phone to access the net.


----------



## Costumesaremylife

It's never to early, my Mother had me book reservations for Le Cellier way before I booked the trip!


----------



## glorib

snubie said:


> GloriB
> - I love your Minnie outfit with the Audrey skirt.  But my question is about the tshirt Ella is wearing.  I really like the ruffle neck.  Where did you get it?



Wow - did that ever get my attention!    The shirt is from Old Navy in the bigger girls section - they had a really pretty pale yellow, too.



visitingapril09 said:


> In one of the dresses just posted there is a wonderful cartoon strip style buzz lightyear fabric, can anyone tell me where I might find it sold?? I have never seen that before and love it!



I bought that fabric 3 ish years ago at Hancock's. . . I'd try that auction site, if you haven't already.



teresajoy said:


> Love your Audrey!!! So cute!
> The Cinderella dress is amazing!!!! That is so beautiful! My girls like the white pettis with lace to wear underneath dresses. They aren't quite as heavy, and you don't get the ridge that you sometimes get with the fluff ones. (not that I really see that on this dress)
> And, I LOOOOOOVE your petti picture!!! Could you pretty please post that on my fanpage??? It is so cute!



Thanks!  I'll definitely post the petti pic (say that 3 times fast) on your fan page!  Don't know why it didn't occur to me until you mentioned it!



itsheresomewhere said:


> Has anyone used digitalbydesign?
> 
> 
> Do her designs stitch out well?  She has something I want and is the only one with it.



Her designs are adorable, but I do agree with the others - I wish her satin stitching was a little wider!



birdie757 said:


> Here are a few shots from our trip.  You can not see the outfits at all though!  Dh took the pictures this time and obviously his priorities are not the same when capturing the photos...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the only good outfit shot I got.  Minnie made sure I got a good pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her Tiana dress is totally washed out in the photo.  I will have to have her model it again once it is washed.  It is a criss-cross halter modified into a casual Tiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like this picture...I wish her eyes were opened...it was really sunny though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dh found this while we were waiting to check in to CRT.  She was so excited to see this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of weird to show my chip and dale dress in a Mulan pic but it was the only one you could kind of see both of them.  At the Garden Grill we were right by the steps where the staff and characters were using so we had very little space for photos...and only got pics of heads and shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the only pictures period of her Aurora simply sweet.  We only stayed a few hours this day before leaving and had seen most of the characters already.



Love all of her customs! Seeing all of your park pics is getting me really anxious for our trip!



2Pinks said:


> It is reversible - here are pics of the front and different backs I have done with the Minnie dots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some dresses I have made with the VCH fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outfits here are just adorable!  I love the Cindy dress and the Winnie the Pooh skirt.  Just lovely!  This is a really hard thread to keep up with - gone just a day and already missed like 10 pages.    Makes for lots of reading.



Cute, cute, cute!  love all the dots and the VHC!  Now I'm kicking myself for not buying that fabric!


----------



## ireland_nicole

OK, I'm officially frustrated- I had an awesome multiquote- twice, and it's gone again.

So, I love everything.

Is it weird that I now want to bring an extra two outfits and a petti into MK everyday in case we get to see the characters I have matching customs for?

The ruffled top dress is the Cathy dress available on ycmt- yes, it's totally worth buying the pattern.  she does it in a way I wouldn't have thought of but is much easier than what I would have tried.

Here's the next installment of Crean Custom Mania:

Day 2: DHS (SWW)
kids: minnie leia and jedi mickey; mommy/daddy in imperial mousehead, grandma/grandpa in rebel mousehead t's.





Here's the back of the dress: I used the simply sweet halter bodice, but crisscrossed the straps:





For evening, I have different customs for the kiddos: They will be matching, but DS's shirt isn't done yet:





Tune in tomorrow for the next installment


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Just as I was about to catch up on the thread, the tornado sirens start going off.  Guess I better put the computer away.  Don't talk too much more, Dbers!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Just as I was about to catch up on the thread, the tornado sirens start going off.  Guess I better put the computer away.  Don't talk too much more, Dbers!!!



Oh my gosh, I hope you're ok.


----------



## erikawolf2004

2Pinks said:


> It is reversible - here are pics of the front and different backs I have done with the Minnie dots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some dresses I have made with the VCH fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outfits here are just adorable!  I love the Cindy dress and the Winnie the Pooh skirt.  Just lovely!  This is a really hard thread to keep up with - gone just a day and already missed like 10 pages.    Makes for lots of reading.



Love these dresses...sooo cute.  What pattern do you use for the reversible dress?  Is it easy?  Want to make a Pooh Chrismtas dress, but would love it to be reversible so that we can get double use out of it.

Thanks, Erika


----------



## erikawolf2004

Where do you all get your Disney fabrics, is there a good site for them?  Our Joann's has a few of them, but I would love to have more options.

Thanks, Erika


----------



## visitingapril09

ireland_nicole said:


> OK, I'm officially frustrated- I had an awesome multiquote- twice, and it's gone again.
> 
> 
> Here's the back of the dress: I used the simply sweet halter bodice, but crisscrossed the straps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For evening, I have different customs for the kiddos: They will be matching, but DS's shirt isn't done yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tune in tomorrow for the next installment



I love that pink Mickey fabric! I made shirts for my daughter and I last visit.


----------



## 2Pinks

erikawolf2004 said:


> Love these dresses...sooo cute.  What pattern do you use for the reversible dress?  Is it easy?  Want to make a Pooh Chrismtas dress, but would love it to be reversible so that we can get double use out of it.
> 
> Thanks, Erika



I actually originally used the tutorial here:

http://www.thestuffilivefor.com/?p=50


And then just adapted it to fit my girls (changed the width of the straps and instead of a square neck, I used a v-neck).  I also use it more for a shirt than a dress so I created my own pattern from there.


----------



## 3girlsfun

First, let me say, everyone does such beautiful work! I have really enjoyed viewing these pages on and off for the last month! 

I am ready to get my feet wet. I have a new, beginner sewing machine, and I mean beginner!  I have only sewed one thing with it, a homemade Moby wrap, so, nothing too impressive! I also managed to "mess up" the machine, so I am going to try to get DH to fix it sometime this week. 

So, give me an idea, of something super easy to start with. Please, help! I went to Walmart the other day, and tried to find something, and the lady started talking with me, and I was overwhelmed just talking with her, because she was speaking a language I obviously need to learn! 

We are going on our first family WDW vacation, and I am planning on matching/coordinating outfits for my 3 DD's. I am completely open to buying them from others, but, I would love to at least make a couple of them myself! 

TIA!!!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

birdie757 said:


> Here are a few shots from our trip.  You can not see the outfits at all though!  Dh took the pictures this time and obviously his priorities are not the same when capturing the photos...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the only good outfit shot I got.  Minnie made sure I got a good pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, off on our bow making adventure!


Love  the picture of your DD in font of the Cindy dress. <3
Love her pose with Minnie too.. she is sure showcasing that dress even if your DH wasn't worried about getting pictures of it!
Good luck with the bows. I buy bows... don't need another hobby!



glorib said:


>


Love her Audrey skirt outfit! Just too cute!
Really  love love love the Cindy dress! Gorgeous! You might want to try a hoop skirt to go under it. I really like the one I got to go under my DD's Belle dress... plus it isn't as hot. Got it for 10 bucks on :wizard


LKD said:


>


Beautiful!


revrob said:


> That was KIRA!  It was BEAUTIFUL!  She digitized the children that are stitched around the hem of the dress.  She used the friends around the world fabric that is very hard to find now.
> KIRA - WHERE ARE YOU?


 Here! I'm here! 



itsheresomewhere said:


> Thanks.  I need those kids.  I have the good earth fabrics for the dress and want to put those cute kids around the bottom of the dress.  Alexander Henry's kids are tiny and I am using those on the top of the dress around the earth.


I sent you a pm. You can pm me back if you like. 


mirandag819 said:


> Now I need to go catch up, and then start working on the 24 applique t-shirts I need to make for Taylor's class to wear to Sesame Street Live


24?? Wow!!
Love her dress... so pretty.. as always!


100AcrePrincess said:


>


too cute! That was alot of work I bet!



jeniamt said:


> Lurking at all the beautiful creations being posted!
> 
> Have to share this funny youtube video with you guys...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6KKlO3oR7Y
> 
> Its short and a great laugh for all you Disney folk!


Haha.. very funny!



woodkins said:


> Gianna suprised me with a writing piece she worked on in school and an even bigger surprise was that she had entered a mother's day contest in the local newspaper and part of her work was published in the paper (she did not win-oh well). Anyway....her is the surprising and heartwarming part...she wrote "My Mom is very talented. She makes some of my clothes. Once she made me an Alice in Wonderland outfit. My mother loves me at every moment." Lately it has felt like she was embarrased of the customs and sewing that I try to push her into wearing  so when I read this it really made my day. DH tells me see I told you she doesn't hate the stuff you make  Let's just say he really has a way with words
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Mother's Day!!


Such a cute story.. how sweet!


McDuck said:


> Oh wow, thanks for posting this!!  I actually haven't even had a chance to lay the pattern out and cut it out yet--it's been crazy-busy with DH's command functions for the past three days (and then Mother's Day today--we drove to NOLA after church to surprise my mom).  I'm trying to visualize how you did the back--from a construction-wise POV.  Your dress came out darling!


Aww that is sweet of you to surprise your mom! I always want to go and surprise my in laws, but they live over 7 hours away so I guess it wouldn't work as easily. hehe



snubie said:


> She and I are playing on my mother's day gift - an iPad!


Wow! Lauren must be rich! hehe.. 


snubie said:


> Haven't had too much time to lay yet but like it so far.  There is a free app to watch Netflix movies instantly.  And there is a Kindle app to go along with the ibook app.


BTW.. if you have a Wii and a netflix subscription you can watch netflix movies on the Wii on your tv.. its so neat. I love it.



disneymomof1 said:


> Does anybody else think it's strange that I just booked dining reservations for our upcoming trip, but have yet to book the hotel package?


I think its funny.. but not strange. hehe



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, I'm officially frustrated- I had an awesome multiquote- twice, and it's gone again.


Love the Star Wars dress! Sooo pretty!!! 
I lost my multi quote 3 times in the past couple days. So irritating!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Just as I was about to catch up on the thread, the tornado sirens start going off.  Guess I better put the computer away.  Don't talk too much more, Dbers!!!


Oh no!! How scary. Come back after please!


----------



## Carrie772

Carrie772 said:


> Does anyone have a simple Donald picture for applique?  My DD10 wants one for this trip and I need one that isn't too hard.  We only have 2 weeks before our trip and I am pressed for time.
> TIA!



I know I quoted myself, but doea anybody have an idea as to where to get pictures of characters?  I looked at some of our coloring books, but they are too complicated for me.



3girlsfun said:


> First, let me say, everyone does such beautiful work! I have really enjoyed viewing these pages on and off for the last month!
> 
> I am ready to get my feet wet. I have a new, beginner sewing machine, and I mean beginner!  I have only sewed one thing with it, a homemade Moby wrap, so, nothing too impressive! I also managed to "mess up" the machine, so I am going to try to get DH to fix it sometime this week.
> 
> So, give me an idea, of something super easy to start with. Please, help! I went to Walmart the other day, and tried to find something, and the lady started talking with me, and I was overwhelmed just talking with her, because she was speaking a language I obviously need to learn!
> 
> We are going on our first family WDW vacation, and I am planning on matching/coordinating outfits for my 3 DD's. I am completely open to buying them from others, but, I would love to at least make a couple of them myself!
> 
> TIA!!!!!



Wow, welcome and congratulations on choosing  a new craft!  do you want to make clothes?  Or do applique?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Carrie772 said:


> Does anyone have a simple Donald picture for applique?  My DD10 wants one for this trip and I need one that isn't too hard.  We only have 2 weeks before our trip and I am pressed for time.
> TIA!


Did you check the bookmarks on the first page? There are some pictures to use for applique in there.


----------



## ellenbenny

Carrie772 said:


> I know I quoted myself, but doea anybody have an idea as to where to get pictures of characters?  I looked at some of our coloring books, but they are too complicated for me.



Try googling donald duck coloring page? there are quite a few images, and a few simpler ones.


----------



## 3girlsfun

I would like to make clothes. My SIL does appliqués, and is going to teach me soon.


----------



## Lauren0609

wow you ladies do such wonderful work!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

3girlsfun said:


> First, let me say, everyone does such beautiful work! I have really enjoyed viewing these pages on and off for the last month!
> 
> I am ready to get my feet wet. I have a new, beginner sewing machine, and I mean beginner!  I have only sewed one thing with it, a homemade Moby wrap, so, nothing too impressive! I also managed to "mess up" the machine, so I am going to try to get DH to fix it sometime this week.
> 
> So, give me an idea, of something super easy to start with. Please, help! I went to Walmart the other day, and tried to find something, and the lady started talking with me, and I was overwhelmed just talking with her, because she was speaking a language I obviously need to learn!
> 
> We are going on our first family WDW vacation, and I am planning on matching/coordinating outfits for my 3 DD's. I am completely open to buying them from others, but, I would love to at least make a couple of them myself!
> 
> TIA!!!!!



First...welcome!   and second...check out YouCanMakeThis dot com...pay close attention to anything by CarlaC.  I taught my then 8 year old daughter to sew using one of her patterns!  Her first dress was a hit!

Last year I made simple A lines and a few strip work jumpers and a couple of simply sweets...this year...nothing simple!  The right use of fabrics can make all the difference in the world.  Find a Disney print, a couple of co-ordinating prints, and a Simply Sweet dress...perfect for Disney.  Take some of the Disney fabric and applique Mickey Heads on matching T shirts for mom and dad...and you all match!

Easy Peasy!


Nini


----------



## kimmylaj

okay girls help needed. saturday we have an alice in wonderland party and the invite says to come dressed (only loyal subjects wearing a costume of whimsy or wonder allowed in by decree of the queen LOL) 
so ryan 7 has decided to make my life easy and be a playing card (some felt and some steam a seam and i am good to go  )
but i dont know what to do for mia. she is almost 4. i was thinking a stripwork skirt in red and black with an appliqued tee for the queen of hearts but i am a slow sewer and i am working all week except tomorrow.  so i thought of making her a flower (just hot gluing some petals to a headband and sticking a tutu on)
thoughts? suggestions? 
thanks in advance


----------



## lovestosew

Made it to the new thread


This scary cat  almost had an attack today with all those tornados warning in  OKC , very close and a first timer here, lets just say the closet is a little to small for mom and the 2 kidstold the kids: no passing gas allowed

Just to "show" some sewing ...here is a bag I made for my sis






almost straight!!!!





inside





back 






Linette


----------



## PrincessKell

sarahk0204 said:


> Hello!  I have lurked on this thread in the past, but now I have a question.  I have sewn dresses for DD for our Disney trips - always sundresses because we travel in June or July   Too hot for satin!  I've included some pictures of past hits, as instructed   I have a Brother Disney Embroidery Machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Belle & Beast with assorted princesses on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has Minnie on the skirt, but I don't have a full-size picture uploaded
> 
> For this year, DD would like Marie from Aristocats on a dress, and Pluto on a top and shorts.  Pluto I have built into my machine, but I need to purchase a card that has Marie.  That's ok, as I purchased a new machine to be able to use my Disney Princess card   I see that the Best Pals card has a Marie face, but I found this online.
> http://en.item.rakuten.com/mishin-oukoku/10000697/
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't read Japanese   I even emailed them, but the reply is in Japanese as well
> 
> So, my long-winded intro is to ask, has anyone purchased a Japanese card to use in a Brother Embroidery Machine (model PE-180D)?  Or, should I just purchase the Best Pals card?  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  TIA!



Fantastic stuff there!



SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta is taking it really hard. She was so close to my Mother. Mom always said her Grandchildren were her greatest Joy. It would hit hard anyday, but I keep thinking of the things I said we were going to do. She really wanted to see the movie Tooth, but was too sick earlier to go. I told her it was out on DVD and I was going to get it for her for Mothers Day. Why does his bother me so much? I plan on going to buy it and bury it  with her.
> 
> I started to do some craft shows in the fall, for extra income, and to do something with all the "stuff" I make on my new embroidery machine. But I'm not really feeling it now, she used to go with me to keep me company.
> 
> But my poor nephew. Mom's oldest grandchild. He's 21, and he and his girlfriend bought a house at Thanksgiving, got engaged at Xmas. They decided to get married now, since he's going to be deployed to Afghanistand for 6 months. They get married on Friday. Mom told the Doctors they had to hurry and fix her up, she had a wedding to go to.
> 
> While sitting with Mom in her last hours, I saw her twice reach out inthe air. I think she was reaching for the light, God's hand, or maybe she saw my Dad? I know we all go sometime. But I thought we had another 20years with her. My Gmother was 93 when she passed, and her mother was 105. But I know that Mom is now pain free.
> 
> Thank you for all the hugs. I'll need them in the next weeks.



My thoughts are with you and your family. I know how hard it is, specially during those special times. My aunt did that same thing before she passed (my aunt was more like my mom...) She was reaching towards the sky we thought the same thing, she must have been reaching for her dad. 

  much much love for you!



littlepeppers said:


> My DD is a Marie nut.  She carries her shell of a plush Marie everywhere.  (It is hard to keep a white cat clean.  There isn't any stuffing left in it.)
> 
> I had to make a Marie by hand.  Not too easy.  Please excuse her hair.  I think Marie played w/ it when she was putting the dress on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get it, let me know if it works.  I would love more Marie things for DD.  They aren't easy to find, not even at WDW.



Marie looks great! 



hollybearsmom said:


> I got to whip up this tank for my dd over the weekend.  I think I'm going to finish the bottom off with some pink rickrack.



cute!



birdie757 said:


> Here are a few shots from our trip.  You can not see the outfits at all though!  Dh took the pictures this time and obviously his priorities are not the same when capturing the photos...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the only good outfit shot I got.  Minnie made sure I got a good pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her Tiana dress is totally washed out in the photo.  I will have to have her model it again once it is washed.  It is a criss-cross halter modified into a casual Tiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like this picture...I wish her eyes were opened...it was really sunny though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dh found this while we were waiting to check in to CRT.  She was so excited to see this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of weird to show my chip and dale dress in a Mulan pic but it was the only one you could kind of see both of them.  At the Garden Grill we were right by the steps where the staff and characters were using so we had very little space for photos...and only got pics of heads and shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the only pictures period of her Aurora simply sweet.  We only stayed a few hours this day before leaving and had seen most of the characters already.
> 
> We had a really nice trip.  It was hotter than it usually is this weekend and a bit more crowded.  I guess this weekend and next are the last two weekends for the Florida residents 4 days for $96 deal so that was keeping the crowds up a bit from normal.  It was still not much though...the longest wait we had was for Tiana (and that is including the rides).  This trip was a little hard on me...which was surprising.  Usually, I start each day off with a 5 or 6 mile run while I am there...which is AWESOME!  But this time I am pregnant and due to complications early on and with my miscarriage in Nov my dr said no running.  I am out of shape and walking killed me.  I am allowed to swim laps again if everything checks ok at my appointment next week
> 
> Like I mentioned earlier I didn't see customs this time and it was such a bummer.  I swore I caught a glimpse of a Vida with butt ruffles leaving MK on Friday around 3....there was a large applique done by hand on it that looked like tink possibly...but I barely saw it so I am not positive.  Nothing else the whole trip.
> 
> Dh pointed out that our daughter was like the only one in the whole resort without hair bows.  I didn't really think about it before but she has no bows!  So, we are off for some hair bow supplies today.  It seems pretty easy for me to make her some solid basic hair bows to put with her outfits.
> 
> A random thing today happened.  While dd was getting into her booster seat in the car she pulled on her dress...her pirate mickey simply sweet halter dress...and the elastic in the back snapped!  We are not talking on the sides where it pulled out of the seam....it snapped basically in half!  I have never had elastic do that before in such a non stress area.  So I get to do some seam ripping tonight.  It hasn't been washed that many times, maybe 5 or 6 but it was that generic joann's kind...which I am not a fan of anyways.  Won't be buying it again.
> 
> Teresa I am so bummed we didn't see you guys!  I even was sitting at a table people watching for 30 minutes or more while dd and dh did some rides I couldn't do.  I had my eyes peeled.  I am glad you guys had good luck on sunday too.  It is our all time favorite day for MK!
> 
> Now, off on our bow making adventure!



I love your pictures! I also love how your dh is the one that noticed your dd was the only one without bows! what a guy. hehe


----------



## PrincessKell

2Pinks said:


> It is reversible - here are pics of the front and different backs I have done with the Minnie dots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some dresses I have made with the VCH fabrics



I love those tops Crystal made a pattern (Criss Cross Apple Sauce top) Its soooo darn easy to whip up. I love it. Your tops turned out super cute. and the VHC dresses are adorable. 



NiniMorris said:


> I have to say...I just got the sweetest card from my first Big Give family!  It was the cutest thank you card and included a couple of pictures of the family!
> 
> 
> It made my day. Then, when my DD9 came home, it made her day.  Then when my DIL came to pick up my GD2, it made her day!
> 
> Gives me such a warm a fuzzy feeling!
> 
> Nini



That is so sweet. 



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, I'm officially frustrated- I had an awesome multiquote- twice, and it's gone again.
> 
> So, I love everything.
> 
> Is it weird that I now want to bring an extra two outfits and a petti into MK everyday in case we get to see the characters I have matching customs for?
> 
> The ruffled top dress is the Cathy dress available on ycmt- yes, it's totally worth buying the pattern.  she does it in a way I wouldn't have thought of but is much easier than what I would have tried.
> 
> Here's the next installment of Crean Custom Mania:
> 
> Day 2: DHS (SWW)
> kids: minnie leia and jedi mickey; mommy/daddy in imperial mousehead, grandma/grandpa in rebel mousehead t's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back of the dress: I used the simply sweet halter bodice, but crisscrossed the straps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For evening, I have different customs for the kiddos: They will be matching, but DS's shirt isn't done yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tune in tomorrow for the next installment



Love them all! So cute.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Just as I was about to catch up on the thread, the tornado sirens start going off.  Guess I better put the computer away.  Don't talk too much more, Dbers!!!



YIKES!  Yes, please come check in so we know all is well!



lovestosew said:


> Made it to the new thread
> 
> 
> This scary cat  almost had an attack today with all those tornados warning in  OKC , very close and a first timer here, lets just say the closet is a little to small for mom and the 2 kidstold the kids: no passing gas allowed
> 
> Just to "show" some sewing ...here is a bag I made for my sis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost straight!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linette



Very nice!


----------



## jeniamt

Carrie772 said:


> I know I quoted myself, but doea anybody have an idea as to where to get pictures of characters?  I looked at some of our coloring books, but they are too complicated for me.




Start here:  

http://www.disneyclips.com/imagesnewb/donaldduck.html

They have 145 images of Donald.  This is the site I find most of my clips for appliques.  Good luck.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Is there only one photobucket account? Do all of the pics posted on the board have to be on there first? Do people sometimes remove them? Great stuff on there but I know I've seen other cute customs on here that I don't see on there. : )


----------



## billwendy

I used Crystal's Criss Cross Applesauce pattern to make a very similar top to the reversable one with the minnie dot and the fruit - it was so easy to use!!! You could also check out carla's Aline - which can be reversable too1!


----------



## jeniamt

QuiverofArrows said:


> Is there only one photobucket account? Do all of the pics posted on the board have to be on there first? Do people sometimes remove them? Great stuff on there but I know I've seen other cute customs on here that I don't see on there. : )



I have my own private a/c and don't always post to the Dis a/c.  I just usually forget to add them over there.  I'm sure others are the same way.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Thanks for the posts, gals!

The storm has passed.  Unfortunately, a tornado touched down a few miles from here, overturning several cars on the highway and taking out some structures.  We heard emergency vehicle sirens for almost an hour straight as they were headed toward the area.  I haven't yet heard the extent of the damage, but I hope everyone in the path of the tornado is or will be ok!


----------



## NaeNae

Well we survived the storm!  Check out my facebook page if you want to see pictures of all of the damage.  We had over 100 holes in our roof and 5 through our 4" thick patio cover!  At least the tornado went around us!!  We had baseball and softball size hail.


----------



## NaeNae

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Thanks for the posts, gals!
> 
> The storm has passed.  Unfortunately, a tornado touched down a few miles from here, overturning several cars on the highway and taking out some structures.  We heard emergency vehicle sirens for almost an hour straight as they were headed toward the area.  I haven't yet heard the extent of the damage, but I hope everyone in the path of the tornado is or will be ok!



Glad you guys are okay!


----------



## teresajoy

hollybearsmom said:


> I got to whip up this tank for my dd over the weekend.  I think I'm going to finish the bottom off with some pink rickrack.[/QUOTE
> Really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> mjaclyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm new to this thread and just wanted to say that I am SO impressed with everyone's work!! I just returned from WDW and saw the cutest hand made outfits. It really made me wish that I could sew and make clothes as good as that! Is it too late for me to learn? Right now I can barely sew on a button and I'm sure it takes a lot of time and effort to become very good at it...but I would LOVE the chance! Does anyone know where to even start? Are there classes? Any help is greatly appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!! Like others have said, start with Youcanmakethis.com and look for
> Carlac's patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> birdie757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her Tiana dress is totally washed out in the photo.  I will have to have her model it again once it is washed.  It is a criss-cross halter modified into a casual Tiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa I am so bummed we didn't see you guys!  I even was sitting at a table people watching for 30 minutes or more while dd and dh did some rides I couldn't do.  I had my eyes peeled.  I am glad you guys had good luck on sunday too.  It is our all time favorite day for MK!
> 
> Now, off on our bow making adventure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was looking for you! I wish I had gotten your number before we left! What time did you see Tiana? We saw the same Naveen, Tiana and handler when we were there. I don't remember the time, I'll have to look at my pictures.
> I love all your outfits! I haven't seen many customs this trip either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2Pinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outfits here are just adorable!  I love the Cindy dress and the Winnie the Pooh skirt.  Just lovely!  This is a really hard thread to keep up with - gone just a day and already missed like 10 pages.    Makes for lots of reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> For evening, I have different customs for the kiddos: They will be matching, but DS's shirt isn't done yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tune in tomorrow for the next installment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The outfits are great! I love the pink one!
> 
> 
> PolyndianPrincessJes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I was about to catch up on the thread, the tornado sirens start going off.  Guess I better put the computer away.  Don't talk too much more, Dbers!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as I read your post, they were showing the tornados on TV. Please stay safe'!
> 
> 
> 3girlsfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, let me say, everyone does such beautiful work! I have really enjoyed viewing these pages on and off for the last month!
> 
> I am ready to get my feet wet. I have a new, beginner sewing machine, and I mean beginner!  I have only sewed one thing with it, a homemade Moby wrap, so, nothing too impressive! I also managed to "mess up" the machine, so I am going to try to get DH to fix it sometime this week.
> 
> So, give me an idea, of something super easy to start with. Please, help! I went to Walmart the other day, and tried to find something, and the lady started talking with me, and I was overwhelmed just talking with her, because she was speaking a language I obviously need to learn!
> 
> We are going on our first family WDW vacation, and I am planning on matching/coordinating outfits for my 3 DD's. I am completely open to buying them from others, but, I would love to at least make a couple of them myself!
> 
> TIA!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to you! Youcanmakethis.com Look for Carlac's pattern. The easiset ones are Easy Fit pants and the Portrait peasant top, then get the Simply Sweet. You can make just about anything with those three patterns!
> 
> 
> 
> lovestosew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made it to the new thread
> 
> 
> This scary cat  almost had an attack today with all those tornados warning in  OKC , very close and a first timer here, lets just say the closet is a little to small for mom and the 2 kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize you were in OK now. I hope you are staying safe too!
> I love the pursel.
> 
> 
> QuiverofArrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there only one photobucket account? Do all of the pics posted on the board have to be on there first? Do people sometimes remove them? Great stuff on there but I know I've seen other cute customs on here that I don't see on there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People put them in there if they feel like it. They don't have to put them there, and they can delete them if they like. Sometimes we get too busy to put them in there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Granna4679

birdie757 said:


> Here are a few shots from our trip.  You can not see the outfits at all though!  Dh took the pictures this time and obviously his priorities are not the same when capturing the photos...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the only good outfit shot I got.  Minnie made sure I got a good pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her Tiana dress is totally washed out in the photo.  I will have to have her model it again once it is washed.  It is a criss-cross halter modified into a casual Tiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like this picture...I wish her eyes were opened...it was really sunny though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dh found this while we were waiting to check in to CRT.  She was so excited to see this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of weird to show my chip and dale dress in a Mulan pic but it was the only one you could kind of see both of them.  At the Garden Grill we were right by the steps where the staff and characters were using so we had very little space for photos...and only got pics of heads and shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the only pictures period of her Aurora simply sweet.  We only stayed a few hours this day before leaving and had seen most of the characters already.
> 
> We had a really nice trip.  It was hotter than it usually is this weekend and a bit more crowded.  I guess this weekend and next are the last two weekends for the Florida residents 4 days for $96 deal so that was keeping the crowds up a bit from normal.  It was still not much though...the longest wait we had was for Tiana (and that is including the rides).  This trip was a little hard on me...which was surprising.  Usually, I start each day off with a 5 or 6 mile run while I am there...which is AWESOME!  But this time I am pregnant and due to complications early on and with my miscarriage in Nov my dr said no running.  I am out of shape and walking killed me.  I am allowed to swim laps again if everything checks ok at my appointment next week
> 
> Like I mentioned earlier I didn't see customs this time and it was such a bummer.  I swore I caught a glimpse of a Vida with butt ruffles leaving MK on Friday around 3....there was a large applique done by hand on it that looked like tink possibly...but I barely saw it so I am not positive.  Nothing else the whole trip.
> 
> Dh pointed out that our daughter was like the only one in the whole resort without hair bows.  I didn't really think about it before but she has no bows!  So, we are off for some hair bow supplies today.  It seems pretty easy for me to make her some solid basic hair bows to put with her outfits.
> 
> A random thing today happened.  While dd was getting into her booster seat in the car she pulled on her dress...her pirate mickey simply sweet halter dress...and the elastic in the back snapped!  We are not talking on the sides where it pulled out of the seam....it snapped basically in half!  I have never had elastic do that before in such a non stress area.  So I get to do some seam ripping tonight.  It hasn't been washed that many times, maybe 5 or 6 but it was that generic joann's kind...which I am not a fan of anyways.  Won't be buying it again.
> 
> Teresa I am so bummed we didn't see you guys!  I even was sitting at a table people watching for 30 minutes or more while dd and dh did some rides I couldn't do.  I had my eyes peeled.  I am glad you guys had good luck on sunday too.  It is our all time favorite day for MK!
> 
> Now, off on our bow making adventure!



All of the outfits look great.  You got some awesome pics.  Love the one in front of the castle especially.  We want to see more.



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, I'm officially frustrated- I had an awesome multiquote- twice, and it's gone again.
> 
> So, I love everything.
> 
> Is it weird that I now want to bring an extra two outfits and a petti into MK everyday in case we get to see the characters I have matching customs for?
> 
> The ruffled top dress is the Cathy dress available on ycmt- yes, it's totally worth buying the pattern.  she does it in a way I wouldn't have thought of but is much easier than what I would have tried.
> 
> Here's the next installment of Crean Custom Mania:
> 
> Day 2: DHS (SWW)
> kids: minnie leia and jedi mickey; mommy/daddy in imperial mousehead, grandma/grandpa in rebel mousehead t's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back of the dress: I used the simply sweet halter bodice, but crisscrossed the straps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For evening, I have different customs for the kiddos: They will be matching, but DS's shirt isn't done yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tune in tomorrow for the next installment



Hey Nicole - I was just thinking about you.  Did you get the patchwork skirt/dress done?  I hope you did.  That was such a great idea.  I love these outfits.



Carrie772 said:


> I know I quoted myself, but doea anybody have an idea as to where to get pictures of characters?  I looked at some of our coloring books, but they are too complicated for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, welcome and congratulations on choosing  a new craft!  do you want to make clothes?  Or do applique?



I usually type in "donald duck images" into the search line on internet.  There are always pretty simple ones.  Then just print them out and blow them up on a printer the size you want.  I cut them out like a puzzle and make the pictures.



billwendy said:


> I used Crystal's Criss Cross Applesauce pattern to make a very similar top to the reversable one with the minnie dot and the fruit - it was so easy to use!!! You could also check out carla's Aline - which can be reversable too1!



These are sooooo cute!  Cute model too!


----------



## ireland_nicole

NaeNae said:


> Well we survived the storm!  Check out my facebook page if you want to see pictures of all of the damage.  We had over 100 holes in our roof and 5 through our 4" thick patio cover!  At least the tornado went around us!!  We had baseball and softball size hail.


So sorry about all the damage; thank goodness you're all right.


PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Thanks for the posts, gals!
> 
> The storm has passed.  Unfortunately, a tornado touched down a few miles from here, overturning several cars on the highway and taking out some structures.  We heard emergency vehicle sirens for almost an hour straight as they were headed toward the area.  I haven't yet heard the extent of the damage, but I hope everyone in the path of the tornado is or will be ok!


I'm so grateful you and your family are safe; I've been praying for those affected by these storms.  


lovestosew said:


> Made it to the new thread
> 
> 
> This scary cat  almost had an attack today with all those tornados warning in  OKC , very close and a first timer here, lets just say the closet is a little to small for mom and the 2 kidstold the kids: no passing gas allowed
> 
> Just to "show" some sewing ...here is a bag I made for my sis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linette


Love it!


billwendy said:


> I used Crystal's Criss Cross Applesauce pattern to make a very similar top to the reversable one with the minnie dot and the fruit - it was so easy to use!!! You could also check out carla's Aline - which can be reversable too1!


Adorable!


Granna4679 said:


> Hey Nicole - I was just thinking about you.  Did you get the patchwork skirt/dress done?  I hope you did.  That was such a great idea.  I love these outfits.



Thanks!  I haven't gotten the patchwork done, I've been saving it for last.  I'm really looking forward to making it, but knowing everyone sent me precious scraps makes me super nervous to screw it up LOL.  I finished Caitie's ohana dress tonight, so all I have left for her is her CM audrey and that- won't be long!


----------



## llaxton

ireland_nicole said:


> So sorry about all the damage; thank goodness you're all right.
> 
> I'm so grateful you and your family are safe; I've been praying for those affected by these storms.
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Adorable!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I haven't gotten the patchwork done, I've been saving it for last.  I'm really looking forward to making it, but knowing everyone sent me precious scraps makes me super nervous to screw it up LOL.  I finished Caitie's ohana dress tonight, so all I have left for her is her CM audrey and that- won't be long!



I will be bringing mutiple items per day as well - where are you changing? We are staying at the BLT but I don't really want to go to the room to change every time.


----------



## littlepeppers

ireland_nicole said:


> Tune in tomorrow for the next installment



I can't wait for tomorrow's outfits.  I'm itching w/ excitement.  

How will you pack everything?  You must be driving.


----------



## *Toadstool*

kimmylaj said:


> okay girls help needed. saturday we have an alice in wonderland party and the invite says to come dressed (only loyal subjects wearing a costume of whimsy or wonder allowed in by decree of the queen LOL)
> so ryan 7 has decided to make my life easy and be a playing card (some felt and some steam a seam and i am good to go  )
> but i dont know what to do for mia. she is almost 4. i was thinking a stripwork skirt in red and black with an appliqued tee for the queen of hearts but i am a slow sewer and i am working all week except tomorrow.  so i thought of making her a flower (just hot gluing some petals to a headband and sticking a tutu on)
> thoughts? suggestions?
> thanks in advance


If I was trying to do something easy.. I'd either go for an A line or a skirt with an applique'd tee. Then again.. I rarely do anything easy. I always get carried away and end up running out of time!



lovestosew said:


>


Very nice. 




jeniamt said:


> I have my own private a/c and don't always post to the Dis a/c.  I just usually forget to add them over there.  I'm sure others are the same way.


Yep.. I'm the same way! I really do appreciate when people use photobucket so I can shrink their pictures too. I hate scrolling through the big huge pictures over and over again. The first time is enough for me, so I thumbnail as many as possible
[PrincessJes;36602088]Thanks for the posts, gals!

The storm has passed.  Unfortunately, a tornado touched down a few miles from here, overturning several cars on the highway and taking out some structures.  We heard emergency vehicle sirens for almost an hour straight as they were headed toward the area.  I haven't yet heard the extent of the damage, but I hope everyone in the path of the tornado is or will be ok![/QUOTE]
How scary!


NaeNae said:


> Well we survived the storm!  Check out my facebook page if you want to see pictures of all of the damage.  We had over 100 holes in our roof and 5 through our 4" thick patio cover!  At least the tornado went around us!!  We had baseball and softball size hail.


Glad to hear that. Do you guys just cover the roof until it can be fixed or what??


----------



## *Toadstool*

Copying my post on a thread I started over in the resorts boards because I value you guys opinions.

We are having such a difficult time deciding where to stay. We like Old Key West because we saw some beautiful pictures there.. and I love the whirlpool tub. I don't have a bathtub at my house(only showers) so it would be nice. Mind you I wouldn't base my entire decision on this though.
We were also interested in a Savannah view room at Animal Kingdom Lodge, but I'm wondering why some of the deluxe resorts are more expensive than some of the DVC places and I'm just very confused. Why is Old Key West cheaper than some of the other ones?? Is it not as nice? Is it the location? Can I get a whirlpool tub at other places than DVC resorts?
I have been to DW as a child. My daughter has been with my parents once. This will be our first vacation together and my hubby has never been. I just want it to be awesome so he'll want to go back. We've spent several nights on tour guide mikes and disney's website and we usually just end up being confused and unsure about where we want to stay. 

Oh and we will more than likely be going Nov 14-20.


----------



## littlepeppers

We are going to try to get ADRs at 1900 Park Fare?  Window opens Friday.

Any ideas for something Poppins that isn't the traditional dress or a more wearable modification of the dress?  

I can't see two 3yr olds wearing a dress like that all day.  The girls do love some Poppins.


----------



## erikawolf2004

You are all sure an inspiration!  I have a pile of fabric that really needs to be made into adorable outfits for my DD.  I think I might get that machine working tomorrow.  Our trip isn't until Dec, but I have lots of summer and school fabrics to use up also and it is never too early to start those Christmas at Disney outfits-right!!!!  

I will order some of the Carla C patterns from work on Wed., thanks for all the recommendations for her stuff-sooo cute....can't wait. 

I have some Sandi Henderson patterns I've really wanted to try, but they look alittle involved.  Has anyone made her stuff?  Any tips?  

I will be sure to post some pictures when I get a few things finished.  Do you have to have a photobucket acct?  I don't have one yet.

Thanks, Erika


----------



## littlepeppers

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh and we will more than likely be going Nov 14-20.



Maybe we will see you.  I just booked tonight for Nov 10-17th.  We are staying at the POP.  Both of my kids need tickets now.  I'm hoping that some discounts will come out for that time period.

We are going to the Christmas party (11th), but it is before you will get there.

I need to get cracking on the outfits now.  ADRs are Friday morning, so that will seal the deal on what outfits we need.


----------



## *Toadstool*

littlepeppers said:


> Maybe we will see you.  I just booked tonight for Nov 10-17th.  We are staying at the POP.  Both of my kids need tickets now.  I'm hoping that some discounts will come out for that time period.
> 
> We are going to the Christmas party (11th), but it is before you will get there.
> 
> I need to get cracking on the outfits now.  ADRs are Friday morning, so that will seal the deal on what outfits we need.


That'd be kinda funny if we see you at the world since you live so close to me and I haven't seen you here! hehe
So if I want to go then I need to book ADR's on Friday?? or is that just for you??
ADRs are new to me. We just know we are getting the deluxe dining and that is about how far into it I know.


----------



## NiniMorris

To all those who embroider on towels, I have a question.

I have been researching the best way to do this (I have 10 very thick towels to personalize); and each 'expert' says something different.

One says use cut away; one says use sticky back; once says use tear away; one says use sticky back and cutaway...the only thing they all agree on is to use wash away topping.  

I have cut away, tear away, tender touch, wash away topping, sticky back...but totally lost as to the best way to do this!

How do you do your towels?


Nini


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Thanks for tips. We are going to skip HDDR for now. Children are disappointed but we are going to do what we need to do to make it all work. I read to them the menus and mentioned the characters for CM and they all thought they wanted to go to breakfast that day but hated to miss Donald and Minnie. Hopefully we can get some time with them at the VMCP later that night on Tuesday, November 30th. Now I have to get the calendar back out and see when I can reserve CM. Can you request a certain table located somewhere? If we aren't going for dinner and won't see the fireworks, is there really any place that is better to sit than another? I'm sending out the information to family and friends as to where we will be on what days. I've tried coordinating with them for planning but they all say it's too far in advance. We are covering the villa for my sisters and then hopefully sharing a couple meals but we want to have together time and alone time so there are options available for everyone to do what they want. We've reviewed some outfits I bookmarked and I think we have general ideas of what everyone wants to wear where. Whew!

Also, I know it might seem silly, but please pray we get lawnmower issues resolved. We have over 40 acres but only have to mow 3 or 4 of them. We had to sell the dairy goats when I was on bedrest and knew Geneva would have to have heart surgery so that increased the area to mow. Our riding mower is 8yo and we think the clutch went out. It's a less expensive model. About 12 hrs later, I was using the push mower and messed something up on it.   I was just excited that I could start the thing before that happened.


----------



## minnie2

subbing


----------



## ireland_nicole

llaxton said:


> I will be bringing mutiple items per day as well - where are you changing? We are staying at the BLT but I don't really want to go to the room to change every time.



We're planning on going back to the house in the afternoons, and changing there; but lots of other people (and now apparently us on MK days until we find Jessie and Woody and Tiana) either rent a locker or put under their stroller



littlepeppers said:


> I can't wait for tomorrow's outfits.  I'm itching w/ excitement.
> 
> How will you pack everything?  You must be driving.



Thankfully, we're driving, although the car is looking seriously full already; there's six of us, a large stroller, and an ECV; we're gonna look like a clown car.  You're so sweet, hopefully you'll enjoy what's coming; we haven't gotten to my favorites yet


Toadstool: at 180 days (+10 if you're staying onsite) you can make your ADR's (advance dining reservations).  If you're doing deluxe dining, I would recommend booking 3 TS meals per day or considering some brunches and signature (2 credit) dinners.  It's the best value for your plan, although your plan won't cover tips.  Some you will be able to change later, but some you really need to book the first day; primarily LeCellier in Epcot, and Cinderella's Royal Table in Magic Kingdom (it's the one in the castle).  Happy Planning- and feel free to ask any questions

Quiverof Arrows: I will definitely be praying about your lawnmower situation; y'all have been through an awful lot lately.  As far as Chef Mickey's; I've heard that the beach at the polynesian is excellent for viewing; perhaps hop on the monorail.  You don't get to request a table, but I promise wherever you are it will be reasonably bright and very loud.  The kids love the interaction though, and the buffet has been good when we've been there.  Particularly popular with my family at dinner is the peel and eat shrimp- yum.


----------



## ellenbenny

NiniMorris said:


> To all those who embroider on towels, I have a question.
> 
> I have been researching the best way to do this (I have 10 very thick towels to personalize); and each 'expert' says something different.
> 
> One says use cut away; one says use sticky back; once says use tear away; one says use sticky back and cutaway...the only thing they all agree on is to use wash away topping.
> 
> I have cut away, tear away, tender touch, wash away topping, sticky back...but totally lost as to the best way to do this!
> 
> How do you do your towels?
> 
> 
> Nini



I have only done a couple of towels, I used cutaway on the bottom and the water soluble topping.  However, next time I am going to use tearaway on the bottom because I don't want the stabilizer left over on the back between the stitching.  I think either would work fine as long as it is stiff enough.  I hoop the stabilizer and then pinned the towel to that since the towel is too thick to hoop.  Hope that helps.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  I am so far behind!  I have been so busy lately I even missed the move!  But I finally made it...I already have so much to catch up on!

We are on the month countdown until we leave...that just send my heart all aflutter with much excitment!  We are all so ready for a vacation!  This is such a hard time of year in the world of retail for DH...he needs a break!

I finally have all of our dininnig reservations made and the big drum roll...Katie is going to BBB this year!  Sooo excited.  Our first trip she didn't want to do it...last year I couldn't get her in...this year I was able to get her in on the last day!  She will think there was no way but then SURPRISE!  

This year we are doing the following

Rainforest Cafe at AK
Sci-fi (the kids favorite) at DHS
San Angel Inn (this one is for me....I have always wanted to eat there) at Epcot
Kona (oops...also for me!  I really want to try the Tonga Toast!)

Then on our last day in the parks...BBB for Katie and then that night we are doing the Pirates and Pals cruise...mainly for the boys.


I still have some sewing to do.  But I have faith I will get it done!  AK is just a repeat from last year and one day at Epcot the kids wanted to wear beach outfits from last summer....they thought it went well with Nemo. And I only have to do some adjusting to the DHS Star Wars stuff.  And one day we will be the ULTRA tourist!  And believe it or not...this was totally DH's idea...we all have high top Chuck Taylor's and Mickey/Minnie shirts from the Disney store.  We should look pretty funny!  Who cares...it will be fun!

Well...I must go ....I have house cleaning to do as the in-laws will be here Thursday night!  And yes, my "guest room" is my sewing room so I have some cleaning to do!


----------



## babynala

disneymomof1 said:


> Does anybody else think it's strange that I just booked dining reservations for our upcoming trip, but have yet to book the hotel package?


I don't think that is strange at all as it seems harder to get an ADR then a hotel room!  Good luck with your planning.



ireland_nicole said:


> Here's the next installment of Crean Custom Mania:
> 
> Day 2: DHS (SWW)
> kids: minnie leia and jedi mickey; mommy/daddy in imperial mousehead, grandma/grandpa in rebel mousehead t's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For evening, I have different customs for the kiddos: They will be matching, but DS's shirt isn't done yet:


You are very ambitious.  Love the star wars outfits and the pink dress is great, love the top.  Great work.  



3girlsfun said:


> We are going on our first family WDW vacation, and I am planning on matching/coordinating outfits for my 3 DD's. I am completely open to buying them from others, but, I would love to at least make a couple of them myself!
> 
> TIA!!!!!


As others have said the CarlaC patterns are great.  I love the Simply Sweet dress and Easy Fit pants.  



kimmylaj said:


> okay girls help needed. saturday we have an alice in wonderland party and the invite says to come dressed (only loyal subjects wearing a costume of whimsy or wonder allowed in by decree of the queen LOL)
> so ryan 7 has decided to make my life easy and be a playing card (some felt and some steam a seam and i am good to go  )
> but i dont know what to do for mia. she is almost 4. i was thinking a stripwork skirt in red and black with an appliqued tee for the queen of hearts but i am a slow sewer and i am working all week except tomorrow.  so i thought of making her a flower (just hot gluing some petals to a headband and sticking a tutu on)
> thoughts? suggestions?
> thanks in advance


the flower costume sounds really cute, don't forget to take pictures.



lovestosew said:


> Made it to the new thread
> 
> 
> This scary cat  almost had an attack today with all those tornados warning in  OKC , very close and a first timer here, lets just say the closet is a little to small for mom and the 2 kidstold the kids: no passing gas allowed
> 
> Just to "show" some sewing ...here is a bag I made for my sis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linette


Great job on the bag.  Hope everyone is OK with all these tornados.  



billwendy said:


> I used Crystal's Criss Cross Applesauce pattern to make a very similar top to the reversable one with the minnie dot and the fruit - it was so easy to use!!! You could also check out carla's Aline - which can be reversable too1!


So cute



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Thanks for the posts, gals!
> 
> The storm has passed.  Unfortunately, a tornado touched down a few miles from here, overturning several cars on the highway and taking out some structures.  We heard emergency vehicle sirens for almost an hour straight as they were headed toward the area.  I haven't yet heard the extent of the damage, but I hope everyone in the path of the tornado is or will be ok!


Glad everyone is safe.



NaeNae said:


> Well we survived the storm!  Check out my facebook page if you want to see pictures of all of the damage.  We had over 100 holes in our roof and 5 through our 4" thick patio cover!  At least the tornado went around us!!  We had baseball and softball size hail.


Yikes, glad you are OK and hope for a speedy repair of that damage.  



*Toadstool* said:


> Copying my post on a thread I started over in the resorts boards because I value you guys opinions.
> 
> We are having such a difficult time deciding where to stay. We like Old Key West because we saw some beautiful pictures there.. and I love the whirlpool tub. I don't have a bathtub at my house(only showers) so it would be nice. Mind you I wouldn't base my entire decision on this though.
> We were also interested in a Savannah view room at Animal Kingdom Lodge, but I'm wondering why some of the deluxe resorts are more expensive than some of the DVC places and I'm just very confused. Why is Old Key West cheaper than some of the other ones?? Is it not as nice? Is it the location? Can I get a whirlpool tub at other places than DVC resorts?
> I have been to DW as a child. My daughter has been with my parents once. This will be our first vacation together and my hubby has never been. I just want it to be awesome so he'll want to go back. We've spent several nights on tour guide mikes and disney's website and we usually just end up being confused and unsure about where we want to stay.
> 
> Oh and we will more than likely be going Nov 14-20.


We have only ever stayed at the All Star resorts so I don't have any information on the deluxe results.  It is alot of information to process but I am sure you will have a great trip no matter where you stay.  



QuiverofArrows said:


> Thanks for tips.


Hope you get everything working again.


----------



## birdie757

NiniMorris said:


> To all those who embroider on towels, I have a question.
> 
> I have been researching the best way to do this (I have 10 very thick towels to personalize); and each 'expert' says something different.
> 
> One says use cut away; one says use sticky back; once says use tear away; one says use sticky back and cutaway...the only thing they all agree on is to use wash away topping.
> 
> I have cut away, tear away, tender touch, wash away topping, sticky back...but totally lost as to the best way to do this!
> 
> How do you do your towels?
> 
> 
> Nini



When I went to the Floriani stabilizer class they used a stabilizer for towels that was sticky.  She would hoop it without the towel and before she pulled the paper off the sticky part.  She would then score the paper in an "x" and open it up.  She then folded the towel in the center of where she wanted the embroidery and slowly unfolded it onto the sticky stabilizer.  She was even doing two towels at a time in one hooping this way by just using half the hoop.  Then she wetted the corners of water soluble stabilizer with one of those postage sponge things and it stayed put without pins.

Good luck...I haven't done it yet but I made sure to take all these notes for when I did try it!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.




  I am so sorry!  I will be praying for you and your family!  What a wonderful woman she shounds like and what a great relationship it sounds like you had!




ireland_nicole said:


> Epcot; Nemo outfits  GM is modelling the ladies t's; the guys are wearing mickey t's w/ the Nemo fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for lookin'!



LOVE it!



glorib said:


> Some of you may have seen this one on facebook, but I haven't posted it here yet, so. . . here's an Audrey Ruffle Skirt set.
> 
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y237/lorib587/th_IMG_1752.jpg
> [IMG]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y237/lorib587/th_IMG_1789.jpg[IMG]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y237/lorib587/th_IMG_1792.jpg




LOVE LOVE LOVE all the outfits!  You did great work!



woodkins said:


> I thought I would post this as many of you will relate. Gianna is 7 and where we live (LI) customs are rare at best, and as she has told me many times NOT cool for school. Hairbows have also been a no no for the past year
> 
> Gianna suprised me with a writing piece she worked on in school and an even bigger surprise was that she had entered a mother's day contest in the local newspaper and part of her work was published in the paper (she did not win-oh well). Anyway....her is the surprising and heartwarming part...she wrote "My Mom is very talented. She makes some of my clothes. Once she made me an Alice in Wonderland outfit. My mother loves me at every moment." Lately it has felt like she was embarrased of the customs and sewing that I try to push her into wearing  so when I read this it really made my day. DH tells me see I told you she doesn't hate the stuff you make  Let's just say he really has a way with words
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Mother's Day!!



So sweet!  Katie likes my customs I make for her, but going to a uniform school she doesn't get to wear them that often.  But when she does get a dress down day, I get nervous because I am always scared she will get picked on and she did last year but this year everyone loves her custom stuff...weird!



QuiverofArrows said:


> As I just said earlier, my mother passed away and us 4 daughters are really having a hard time with this. She was close to all of us. We always wanted to have a family vacation together but the closest we got was my wedding 15 yrs ago. However, one of my sisters didn't come. So, I am wanting to rent a villa for my sisters and that is the only way they can come and we were thinking of having a remembrance ceremony for my mom. One sister's husband has cancer and they are in their 20's and newly married. In the past 18 months, one sister went through a divorce and then had a bad car accident that made her get back surgery, baby sister got married and bought a house then I got pregnant and was put on bedrest for the 1st time, found out my new brother-in-law had cancer, my other sister and her husband both lost their job on the same day and they are living on 25% of previous funds and they lost their home, found out my baby needed open heart surgery and had seizures afterwards, Mom passed away unexpectedly 2 weeks after her 62nd birthday, BIL's cancer went to brain and we just found out last week that it has now spread to his legs and lymph nodes along his leg. We are desperately praying that our baby girl, Geneva, won't need another surgery because she has two valves that are smaller and just barely large enough to not need surgery. So, we are trying to plan our trip so knowing that there could be a medical emergency at any time. I'm mapping out hospitals along the way and in Orlando, should we have to fly back to Vanderbilt with heart problems or my brother-in-law should need help and praying her beats this cancer.




All I can say is WOW what an incredibly hard year for your family!  Prayers for you all!



birdie757 said:


> Here are a few shots from our trip.  You can not see the outfits at all though!  Dh took the pictures this time and obviously his priorities are not the same when capturing the photos...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Great pictures...all of them and your outfits are great!



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, I'm officially frustrated- I had an awesome multiquote- twice, and it's gone again.
> 
> So, I love everything.
> 
> Is it weird that I now want to bring an extra two outfits and a petti into MK everyday in case we get to see the characters I have matching customs for?
> 
> The ruffled top dress is the Cathy dress available on ycmt- yes, it's totally worth buying the pattern.  she does it in a way I wouldn't have thought of but is much easier than what I would have tried.
> 
> Here's the next installment of Crean Custom Mania:
> 
> Day 2: DHS (SWW)
> kids: minnie leia and jedi mickey; mommy/daddy in imperial mousehead, grandma/grandpa in rebel mousehead t's.



Love the outfits!  Very cool!  Which weekend will you be at SWW?

How many of us are going that week?

Here are my days

Sat June 12 - AK
Sun June 13 - DHS - SWW
Mon June 14 - Epcot - World Showcase (with a little Test Track thrown in!)
Tues June 15 - MK - right side 
Wed June 16 - Epcot - Future World
Thurs June 17 - DHS
Friday June 18 - MK - left side

I want to keep an eye out for you guys if we are going to be in the same park on the same days!


----------



## woodkins

*Toadstool* said:


> Copying my post on a thread I started over in the resorts boards because I value you guys opinions.
> 
> We are having such a difficult time deciding where to stay. We like Old Key West because we saw some beautiful pictures there.. and I love the whirlpool tub. I don't have a bathtub at my house(only showers) so it would be nice. Mind you I wouldn't base my entire decision on this though.
> We were also interested in a Savannah view room at Animal Kingdom Lodge, but I'm wondering why some of the deluxe resorts are more expensive than some of the DVC places and I'm just very confused. Why is Old Key West cheaper than some of the other ones?? Is it not as nice? Is it the location? Can I get a whirlpool tub at other places than DVC resorts?
> I have been to DW as a child. My daughter has been with my parents once. This will be our first vacation together and my hubby has never been. I just want it to be awesome so he'll want to go back. We've spent several nights on tour guide mikes and disney's website and we usually just end up being confused and unsure about where we want to stay.
> 
> Oh and we will more than likely be going Nov 14-20.



This is all info I have gathered doing my own research, so if I am wrong feel free to correct me. Many of the deluxes are more expensive based upon their location. Many are also more expensive than the DVC because of the room ammenities. For example in a standard deluxe room you get 2 queen beds and in many a daybed. A typical standard DVC room is a studio which has 1 queen bed and a pull out sofa. The monorail resorts are by far the most expensive. OKW is one of the older DVC resorts so I have heard that is why it is less. AKL Savannah view is amazing! We stayed there a few years ago and loved it. Any disney resort is beautiful so you can't make a bad choice.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

We just stayed at AKV and honestly, I would not spend the extra money for a Savannah view.  There are so many animals out and so many viewing locations I think its possible to enjoy it just as much without having it from your expensive private balcony.


----------



## Bugsmom73

Simple End of the Year Gifts. 

HELP.  I am having minor foot surgery today and I have no ideas. 

I will make Messanger bags or Owl Tote for the 2 main teachers for my kids(YCMT pattern)

What do I do for the aides and the bus drivers?  DS has 3 bus drivers and 4 aides(2 of which are men).  DD has one bus driver that has been consistent and the new morning one, I don't care much for.  She is never on time.


----------



## tricia

birdie757 said:


> Here are a few shots from our trip.  You can not see the outfits at all though!  Dh took the pictures this time and obviously his priorities are not the same when capturing the photos...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the only good outfit shot I got.  Minnie made sure I got a good pic



Glad you had a good trip.  The customs are great.



2Pinks said:


> It is reversible - here are pics of the front and different backs I have done with the Minnie dots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some dresses I have made with the VCH fabrics



Great variations with the pink dot.  The VHC dresses are really nice too.



ireland_nicole said:


> Tune in tomorrow for the next installment



Love the Star Wars stuff.  And that pink Mickey dress is awesome.



erikawolf2004 said:


> Love these dresses...sooo cute.  What pattern do you use for the reversible dress?  Is it easy?  Want to make a Pooh Chrismtas dress, but would love it to be reversible so that we can get double use out of it.
> 
> Thanks, Erika



I would use CarlaC's A-line if I wanted reversible with a similar front to these dresses.  The back would be way different tho.




3girlsfun said:


> First, let me say, everyone does such beautiful work! I have really enjoyed viewing these pages on and off for the last month!
> 
> I am ready to get my feet wet. I have a new, beginner sewing machine, and I mean beginner!  I have only sewed one thing with it, a homemade Moby wrap, so, nothing too impressive! I also managed to "mess up" the machine, so I am going to try to get DH to fix it sometime this week.
> 
> So, give me an idea, of something super easy to start with. Please, help! I went to Walmart the other day, and tried to find something, and the lady started talking with me, and I was overwhelmed just talking with her, because she was speaking a language I obviously need to learn!
> 
> We are going on our first family WDW vacation, and I am planning on matching/coordinating outfits for my 3 DD's. I am completely open to buying them from others, but, I would love to at least make a couple of them myself!
> 
> TIA!!!!!



CarlaC....  She actually speaks in language that is easy to understand in her patterns, even if you have never sewn before.



lovestosew said:


> Made it to the new thread
> 
> 
> This scary cat  almost had an attack today with all those tornados warning in  OKC , very close and a first timer here, lets just say the closet is a little to small for mom and the 2 kidstold the kids: no passing gas allowed
> 
> Just to "show" some sewing ...here is a bag I made for my sis



Nice bag.  Glad the tornado didn't get you.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sew wide enough ribbon around the inside of the sleeves to cover up the itchy parts ...that's what we do with dance costumes to help the itchy factor.





mom2rtk said:


> I have done this before. I refer to it as "de-itching" a dress..... I use satin fabric cut on a bias. I figure the width needed ahead of time and serge one edge. I sew it right sides down along the seam line, the fold it over and stitch it down again fully encasing the itchy seam.
> 
> I like the bias cut because it comforms to the curve of the sleeve better than cutting a strip WITH the grain or using ribbon.



thanks for the ideas!



birdie757 said:


> Dh found this while we were waiting to check in to CRT.  She was so excited to see this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


(oops, I kept the wrong pic - I was trying to keep the one of your DD in her pink cinderella dress with the pink cinderella dress at the castle)
This is so cool!  Is it new?  We have eaten there the last 2 years and I don't remember seeing this.  Do you have to have a reservation in order to see this?  My dd ripped her pink cinderella dress by accident pretty bad.  It is a huge rip and I don't think it will be fixable and I don't have any more of that material to just make a new skirt.  She keeps asking me to fix it but I don't really know how.  I may just have to make a new one.

I am really struggling with what outfits to make for our trip.  I just want to make everything.  Do any of you struggle with that?  Either way, I need to get started soon because I have nothing done!  AHHHHH!!!  I don't sew all that fast either especially since I make two of everything so my girls can match!


----------



## tricia

Just wanted to share something I made this weekend.

I got the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book a couple of months ago and have wanted to make the Dortje Pants.  I had an old pair of black cords that didn't fit right, and some left over purple and black cord from an A-line I made.  I finally had time to get it done over the weekend, and I am in love with these pants.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

tricia said:


> Just wanted to share something I made this weekend.
> 
> I got the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book a couple of months ago and have wanted to make the Dortje Pants.  I had an old pair of black cords that didn't fit right, and some left over purple and black cord from an A-line I made.  I finally had time to get it done over the weekend, and I am in love with these pants.



That turned out so cute!  I have that book too but have yet to make anything out of it...i have read the whole thing but yet to sew anything!


----------



## ellenbenny

tricia said:


> Just wanted to share something I made this weekend.
> 
> I got the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book a couple of months ago and have wanted to make the Dortje Pants.  I had an old pair of black cords that didn't fit right, and some left over purple and black cord from an A-line I made.  I finally had time to get it done over the weekend, and I am in love with these pants.



So cute!  I have that book and pattern and want to try it some time.  Still haven't gotten around to it yet though.


----------



## jham

EEEK!  Page 19?  Someone needs to shout at me over on FB when we move!


----------



## 2Pinks

tricia said:


>



  these!  Adorable!


----------



## littlepeppers

tricia said:


>



What a cute way to extend the life of pants.  

I wish DS would wear stuff like that, but he is 8 now.  (got to be cool)
but it would fix the problem of him outgrowing the length & waist of pants.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

My sister is going to Disneyland next week for her Give a day tickets. I called Fairygoodmother to see if my nieces could borrow some outfits that Darla had made for our last trip to Disney World. Luckily my girls and my nieces are the same size. Darla was working on Big Give dresses so she also made my nieces dresses.






We all took my Mom out for Mother's Day. The 4 granddaughters all picked out dresses to wear for our special "Lady lunch".






Moments after this photo was taken Grandma tripped and fell while walking back to the car. She had a large gash on her head and a bloody nose and she was not getting up. A nearby mailman called 911 for an ambulance. The 4 little girls were so upset to see grandma hurt so bad. 

A police car came almost immediately. The police officer began to assist us and radioed in for an ambulance.  Then a second police car arrived all while the mailman was still calling 911. It was then that I realized that they were actually responding to the "domestic disturbance" across the street.

There was a man with a ripped shirt yelling at a woman holding a small yipping dog who was yelling back at him. By now the ambulance and a fire engine had all arrived on this small residential street. Grandma got to the hospital and after a CAT scan, several x-rays, and about 4 hours she was released. She is sore and bruised but doing well. What a Mother's Day!


----------



## tricia

poohnpigletCA said:


> My sister is going to Disneyland next week for her Give a day tickets. I called Fairygoodmother to see if my nieces could borrow some outfits that Darla had made for or last trip to Disney World. Luckily my girls and my nieces are the same size. Darla was working on Big Give dresses so she also made my nieces dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all took my Mom out for Mother's Day. The 4 granddaughters all picked out dresses to wear for our special "Lady lunch".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moments after this photo was taken Grandma tripped and fell while walking back to the car. She had a large gash on her head and a bloody nose and she was not getting up. A nearby mailman called 911 for an ambulance. The 4 little girls were so upset to see grandma hurt so bad.
> 
> A police car came almost immediately. The police officer began to assist s and radioed in for an ambulance.  Then a second police car arrived all while the mailman was still calling 911. It was then that I realized that they were actually responding to the "domestic disturbance" across the street.
> 
> There was a man with a ripped shirt yelling at a woman holding a small yipping dog who was yelling back at him. By now the ambulance and a fire engine had all arrived on this small residential street. Grandma got to the hospital and after a CAT scan, several x-rays, and about 4 hours she was released. She is sore and bruised but doing well. What a Mother's Day!



That is so sweet of Darla.  

I was thinking, what a great pic of the girls and Grandma and a great way to celebrate Mother's Day, Then the rest of your story... OMG, glad she is OK.


----------



## froggy33

littlepeppers said:


> We are going to try to get ADRs at 1900 Park Fare?  Window opens Friday.
> 
> Any ideas for something Poppins that isn't the traditional dress or a more wearable modification of the dress?
> 
> I can't see two 3yr olds wearing a dress like that all day.  The girls do love some Poppins.



I made this for my daughter to wear to the 1900 Park Fare breakfast.  It has the look of Mary, but without all the frill.


----------



## littlepeppers

froggy33 said:


> I made this for my daughter to wear to the 1900 Park Fare breakfast.  It has the look of Mary, but without all the frill.



I was thinking a peasant top w/ a red sash at the waist, but a ric-rak striped ruffle may be better.  I don't really want to do white on a 3yr old.  I wonder if it would look bad if I reversed the color scheme.  Red w/ white ribbons & white sash.  Would it still have the look?

Maybe I better think more along the lines of her blue apron outfit.  

Where did you get the mary applique?


----------



## LKD

poohnpigletCA said:


> My sister is going to Disneyland next week for her Give a day tickets. I called Fairygoodmother to see if my nieces could borrow some outfits that Darla had made for our last trip to Disney World. Luckily my girls and my nieces are the same size. Darla was working on Big Give dresses so she also made my nieces dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all took my Mom out for Mother's Day. The 4 granddaughters all picked out dresses to wear for our special "Lady lunch".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moments after this photo was taken Grandma tripped and fell while walking back to the car. She had a large gash on her head and a bloody nose and she was not getting up. A nearby mailman called 911 for an ambulance. The 4 little girls were so upset to see grandma hurt so bad.
> 
> A police car came almost immediately. The police officer began to assist us and radioed in for an ambulance.  Then a second police car arrived all while the mailman was still calling 911. It was then that I realized that they were actually responding to the "domestic disturbance" across the street.
> 
> There was a man with a ripped shirt yelling at a woman holding a small yipping dog who was yelling back at him. By now the ambulance and a fire engine had all arrived on this small residential street. Grandma got to the hospital and after a CAT scan, several x-rays, and about 4 hours she was released. She is sore and bruised but doing well. What a Mother's Day!



OMG How scary D: I'm so glad she's fine!



froggy33 said:


> I made this for my daughter to wear to the 1900 Park Fare breakfast.  It has the look of Mary, but without all the frill.



That is so cute! Looks really comfortable for her!

I'm so happy that the Halloween party is going to be held inside Disneyland this year  Although I'm sad that I won't get a picture in front of the castle in my Princess gowns as I'm taking Lotte and Drizella 
Ah well at least a picture of my friend as Tiana and me as Lotte in New Orlean Square would be great!

I'm making Belle's blue dress (again) to wear to a picnic party on saturday and I'm have no clue on how to make the collar on the white shirt D: Help?

Also the ladies who wanted to know about the fashion district.
The Store I go to is L.A. Alex, heres the address on the business card. I love this place cause the owners don't stalk and hound you like in others o.<
416-418 East 9th St.
Between Wall and Maple
Los Angeles CA 90015
The parking we always use is on Wall and 8th st


----------



## ireland_nicole

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Love the outfits!  Very cool!  Which weekend will you be at SWW?
> 
> How many of us are going that week?
> 
> Here are my days
> 
> Sat June 12 - AK
> Sun June 13 - DHS - SWW
> Mon June 14 - Epcot - World Showcase (with a little Test Track thrown in!)
> Tues June 15 - MK - right side
> Wed June 16 - Epcot - Future World
> Thurs June 17 - DHS
> Friday June 18 - MK - left side
> 
> I want to keep an eye out for you guys if we are going to be in the same park on the same days!



We'll be at DHS on the 13th It's actually our departure day, but we're planning on staying until around 3 or so; I'd love to meet up!



tricia said:


> Just wanted to share something I made this weekend.
> 
> I got the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book a couple of months ago and have wanted to make the Dortje Pants.  I had an old pair of black cords that didn't fit right, and some left over purple and black cord from an A-line I made.  I finally had time to get it done over the weekend, and I am in love with these pants.


Love these!  I still have to make something out of that book- I love looking through it too, though   Great job!


poohnpigletCA said:


> My sister is going to Disneyland next week for her Give a day tickets. I called Fairygoodmother to see if my nieces could borrow some outfits that Darla had made for our last trip to Disney World. Luckily my girls and my nieces are the same size. Darla was working on Big Give dresses so she also made my nieces dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all took my Mom out for Mother's Day. The 4 granddaughters all picked out dresses to wear for our special "Lady lunch".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moments after this photo was taken Grandma tripped and fell while walking back to the car. She had a large gash on her head and a bloody nose and she was not getting up. A nearby mailman called 911 for an ambulance. The 4 little girls were so upset to see grandma hurt so bad.
> 
> A police car came almost immediately. The police officer began to assist us and radioed in for an ambulance.  Then a second police car arrived all while the mailman was still calling 911. It was then that I realized that they were actually responding to the "domestic disturbance" across the street.
> 
> There was a man with a ripped shirt yelling at a woman holding a small yipping dog who was yelling back at him. By now the ambulance and a fire engine had all arrived on this small residential street. Grandma got to the hospital and after a CAT scan, several x-rays, and about 4 hours she was released. She is sore and bruised but doing well. What a Mother's Day!


Everyone looks wonderful- so sorry about the fall and the drama; glad to hear your mom's ok.


----------



## ireland_nicole

OK; custom time!

Day 3 is the dress I still have to make, so hopefully I'll be done by the time I finish the posts LOL.

Day 4 we're going to AK; Each of the adults have a safari mickey head in one of the patterns of DD's dress; DS has a baby simba shirt and shorts:




gratuitous repost of back of DD's dress:




Then we're going to Raglan Road in DTD for dinner, so they'll wear their St. Patrick's outfits:









Thanks for looking!  Tomorrow, pirate and princess day


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> To all those who embroider on towels, I have a question.
> 
> I have been researching the best way to do this (I have 10 very thick towels to personalize); and each 'expert' says something different.
> 
> One says use cut away; one says use sticky back; once says use tear away; one says use sticky back and cutaway...the only thing they all agree on is to use wash away topping.
> 
> I have cut away, tear away, tender touch, wash away topping, sticky back...but totally lost as to the best way to do this!
> 
> How do you do your towels?
> 
> 
> Nini


I use tear away on the bottom and water solvy on the top, then I make sure I wash them well.  I love to make matching Disney towel sets.



tricia said:


> Just wanted to share something I made this weekend.
> 
> I got the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book a couple of months ago and have wanted to make the Dortje Pants.  I had an old pair of black cords that didn't fit right, and some left over purple and black cord from an A-line I made.  I finally had time to get it done over the weekend, and I am in love with these pants.


Those are so dang cute!  Love the pink with brown.



NaeNae said:


> Well we survived the storm!  Check out my facebook page if you want to see pictures of all of the damage.  We had over 100 holes in our roof and 5 through our 4" thick patio cover!  At least the tornado went around us!!  We had baseball and softball size hail.


I am so glad you are safe but wow, what a storm!



*Toadstool* said:


> We are having such a difficult time deciding where to stay. We like Old Key West because we saw some beautiful pictures there.. and I love the whirlpool tub. I don't have a bathtub at my house(only showers) so it would be nice. Mind you I wouldn't base my entire decision on this though.
> We were also interested in a Savannah view room at Animal Kingdom Lodge, but I'm wondering why some of the deluxe resorts are more expensive than some of the DVC places and I'm just very confused. Why is Old Key West cheaper than some of the other ones?? Is it not as nice? Is it the location? Can I get a whirlpool tub at other places than DVC resorts?
> I have been to DW as a child. My daughter has been with my parents once. This will be our first vacation together and my hubby has never been. I just want it to be awesome so he'll want to go back. We've spent several nights on tour guide mikes and disney's website and we usually just end up being confused and unsure about where we want to stay.
> 
> Oh and we will more than likely be going Nov 14-20.


OKW is my home resort and I can tell you what I love about it.  It has a very laid back and relaxed feel about it.  It is not themed and the landscaping is very mature.  After a long day in the park I love to come back to OKW and have things peaceful.  The rooms are the largest of any DVC and I think disney property.  All 1 and 2 bedrooms have the huge soaking tub but I think all DVC rooms do other than the studios.  The location is very central and if you have a car you will be at any of the parks in minutes.  

AKV are not close to other parks but they do have animals to see.  We also have been spending our time in a studio at BCV, because our kids love the pool and I also like the sand bottom pool after a day on my feet.  However, I noticed that until about 5 pm, they do a lot of activities and some of it gets noisy day after day.  But we just swam around for hours in the lazy pool and did play hard. 

I hope this helps and I do think OKW is a nice place to stay.  There is a boat ride to DTD but the food choices are very very limited.


----------



## PrincessKell

tricia said:


> Just wanted to share something I made this weekend.
> 
> I got the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book a couple of months ago and have wanted to make the Dortje Pants.  I had an old pair of black cords that didn't fit right, and some left over purple and black cord from an A-line I made.  I finally had time to get it done over the weekend, and I am in love with these pants.



Those pants are so darn adorable!!! I love them. Don't you love when you can upcycle your old clothes!



poohnpigletCA said:


> My sister is going to Disneyland next week for her Give a day tickets. I called Fairygoodmother to see if my nieces could borrow some outfits that Darla had made for our last trip to Disney World. Luckily my girls and my nieces are the same size. Darla was working on Big Give dresses so she also made my nieces dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all took my Mom out for Mother's Day. The 4 granddaughters all picked out dresses to wear for our special "Lady lunch".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moments after this photo was taken Grandma tripped and fell while walking back to the car. She had a large gash on her head and a bloody nose and she was not getting up. A nearby mailman called 911 for an ambulance. The 4 little girls were so upset to see grandma hurt so bad.
> 
> A police car came almost immediately. The police officer began to assist us and radioed in for an ambulance.  Then a second police car arrived all while the mailman was still calling 911. It was then that I realized that they were actually responding to the "domestic disturbance" across the street.
> 
> There was a man with a ripped shirt yelling at a woman holding a small yipping dog who was yelling back at him. By now the ambulance and a fire engine had all arrived on this small residential street. Grandma got to the hospital and after a CAT scan, several x-rays, and about 4 hours she was released. She is sore and bruised but doing well. What a Mother's Day!



They all look so lovely! Wow, what a turn of events...Glad she is ok and just sore nothing worse. 



froggy33 said:


> I made this for my daughter to wear to the 1900 Park Fare breakfast.  It has the look of Mary, but without all the frill.



Super cute! I dig that Mary look.



ireland_nicole said:


> OK; custom time!
> 
> Day 3 is the dress I still have to make, so hopefully I'll be done by the time I finish the posts LOL.
> 
> Day 4 we're going to AK; Each of the adults have a safari mickey head in one of the patterns of DD's dress; DS has a baby simba shirt and shorts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gratuitous repost of back of DD's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we're going to Raglan Road in DTD for dinner, so they'll wear their St. Patrick's outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Tomorrow, pirate and princess day



oooh can I say I want her sunglasses! hahaha they are so rad. Love the Sham Rock shirt.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

ireland_nicole said:


> We'll be at DHS on the 13th It's actually our departure day, but we're planning on staying until around 3 or so; I'd love to meet up!




The only thing I know for sure that day is our Sci-fi reservation at 2:30....other than that I am not sure where we are.  I have to make my plan.  I think the motorcade is around 11:30 usually.  Who knows where we will be, but we only do the SW stuff that day...so it's safe to say we will be around the Star Tours area.  

I will post pics of the kids outfits when I get done for sure on what they are wearing that day so you can spot us.  Will you guys be in these outfits that day?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I can't believe we are finished with our WDW trip and already I need to start thinking about what to wear for our 5 days at DL.  The next trip is just at 60 days and I just have a few things I want to whip up for DD Wyoming who will be ending her summer visit with us at DL.  

I think we are going to all wear our Autism mickey head shirts, Pirates in tan, USA mickey shirts and ????  I really don't know what else as most of the clothing I have made is restaurant or ride specific.

Suggestions?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mjaclyn said:


> Hi! I'm new to this thread and just wanted to say that I am SO impressed with everyone's work!! I just returned from WDW and saw the cutest hand made outfits. It really made me wish that I could sew and make clothes as good as that! Is it too late for me to learn? Right now I can barely sew on a button and I'm sure it takes a lot of time and effort to become very good at it...but I would LOVE the chance! Does anyone know where to even start? Are there classes? Any help is greatly appreciated!!


Welcome, What did you see in WDW?  We were just there and I made my family put on their "costumes" everyday.  I was inspired by the clothing here and Lovestosew helped me learn how.  She was wonderful and very talented.  I will say it does get addictive!  



itsheresomewhere said:


> Has anyone used digitalbydesign?
> 
> 
> Do her designs stitch out well?  She has something I want and is the only one with it.


I have a few designs from her and really do like her designs.  She is reasonable and does good at hand holding.


----------



## ireland_nicole

The Moonk's Mom said:


> The only thing I know for sure that day is our Sci-fi reservation at 2:30....other than that I am not sure where we are.  I have to make my plan.  I think the motorcade is around 11:30 usually.  Who knows where we will be, but we only do the SW stuff that day...so it's safe to say we will be around the Star Tours area.
> 
> I will post pics of the kids outfits when I get done for sure on what they are wearing that day so you can spot us.  Will you guys be in these outfits that day?



We'll be in these outfits the previous w/e, I think on this day the adults will be in our Ohana outfits (going for breakfast) and the kids maybe in their woody/jessie outfits.  I'll post pics soon.  Maybe we can exchange cell phone #'s or something; We'll already have had a full DHS day, so we're pretty flexible but we won't be at RD because of the breakfast.


----------



## froggy33

littlepeppers said:


> I was thinking a peasant top w/ a red sash at the waist, but a ric-rak striped ruffle may be better.  I don't really want to do white on a 3yr old.  I wonder if it would look bad if I reversed the color scheme.  Red w/ white ribbons & white sash.  Would it still have the look?
> 
> Maybe I better think more along the lines of her blue apron outfit.
> 
> Where did you get the mary applique?



I think it would work if you switched it up, or did blue instead of white.  I understand not using white - I made sure to bring bibs!

I made the Mary applique "by hand" using an image from the broadway production poster I think.  I had to adjust it in photoshop a bit.  I might have it on a memory stick at home.  If I do I'll put it on here.


----------



## Jajone

I haven't been sewing since November. Partially because I have been working more and partially because I had no trip to plan. But...today I booked a secret surprise trip for August for the kids. Now I have to sew when they are gone. Yeah right, how will I ever accomplish that?  My kids are 10,8 and 4. They are all game to wear customs to a certain extent, but DD10 wears a larger size and it's difficult to find patterns that will work. So, I am thinking embroidered tees. However, I do not have a machine. A while back people were consideirng doing the embroidery on fabric and selling it that way. I love a lot of Heather's designs. Is anyone still interested in doing just doing the embroidery on fabric for me? PM me please. Does anyone have any ideas for larger girls patterns?

It feels good to be back!


----------



## erikawolf2004

tricia said:


> Just wanted to share something I made this weekend.
> 
> I got the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book a couple of months ago and have wanted to make the Dortje Pants.  I had an old pair of black cords that didn't fit right, and some left over purple and black cord from an A-line I made.  I finally had time to get it done over the weekend, and I am in love with these pants.



These are so stinkin cute, you little girl is going to love wearing these!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Where do you find Heather's designs?  I have seen several people mention her designs.  I would be interested in the applique on fabric option also..if someone is willing.
Thanks, Erika


----------



## littlepeppers

froggy33 said:


> I made the Mary applique "by hand" using an image from the broadway production poster I think.  I had to adjust it in photoshop a bit.  I might have it on a memory stick at home.  If I do I'll put it on here.



I'd love to do a blue t-shirt w/ an applique & skirt if you still have your photo & would let me steal it.

Here is what my brain keeps telling me to make.  All cotton, no lace or anything.  I;m sure it will still be warm in early Nov.  That white............I don't know.


----------



## Adi12982

YIKES I missed another move - I made it, on page 20, lol!


----------



## squirrel

I've missed so much.

Already on page 20 and I still have lots left from the other thread to read.

I don't think I'm going to catch up.

I haven't started making outfits for Sept/Oct yet.  I'm taking apart a sundress my mom made for my sister (she doesn't want it anymore) and I'm planning on making myself a Peasant Top.  My mom shired the top part and I'm ripping it all out so I have enough fabric to make the top.  It's taking a long time.  The best part is the fabric is almost the right shade of DisBoard Green!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

NiniMorris said:


> To all those who embroider on towels, I have a question.
> 
> I have been researching the best way to do this (I have 10 very thick towels to personalize); and each 'expert' says something different.
> 
> One says use cut away; one says use sticky back; once says use tear away; one says use sticky back and cutaway...the only thing they all agree on is to use wash away topping.
> 
> I have cut away, tear away, tender touch, wash away topping, sticky back...but totally lost as to the best way to do this!
> 
> How do you do your towels?
> 
> 
> Nini


If you use cutaway you can see it on the back side.  When I have used sticky back it always pulls some of the loops and they will never lay flat again.  I had to cut them off because they looked bad, bad not to mention the sticky does not like to come off of towels.  Tearaway works if you use the paperish kind if not it is a nightmare to pick out all of those little pieces with the loops.  I use  solvy on the front and the back. No mess and no show on either side.


----------



## glorib

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Love the outfits!  Very cool!  Which weekend will you be at SWW?
> 
> How many of us are going that week?
> 
> Here are my days
> 
> Sat June 12 - AK
> Sun June 13 - DHS - SWW
> Mon June 14 - Epcot - World Showcase (with a little Test Track thrown in!)
> Tues June 15 - MK - right side
> Wed June 16 - Epcot - Future World
> Thurs June 17 - DHS
> Friday June 18 - MK - left side
> 
> I want to keep an eye out for you guys if we are going to be in the same park on the same days!






ireland_nicole said:


> We'll be at DHS on the 13th It's actually our departure day, but we're planning on staying until around 3 or so; I'd love to meet up!



We were thinking of DHS on the 13th, too - Caleb knows it's SWW and he'd be devastated if we didn't check that out!  Not sure what we're wearing (Nicole, I actually have the black galaxy fabric and those same appliques to do something for my kids - great minds think alike, I guess! ) or everything else yet - we do have Chef Mickey's that evening, though.  It would be fun to meet up with all of you!


----------



## PrincessKell

*Well it seems I have a wedding to go to!!! *

Um, Georgia just informed me that she is getting married to Peter Pan!! There will be ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND ONE HUNDRED NINTY EIGHT people attending!!! I do not know how I will be able to afford this wedding of hers! She is also wearing a green wedding gown with emeralds on the neckline. It will be beautiful she says.  

Isn't that fantastic! hehe I love my kiddo. She has been on a Peter Pan kick for about a week now. He has been visiting her at night. I dont know how much I like this kid if he is sneakin in my house in the middle of the night. HA!

Oh and she just told me that Peter is coming to get her at 11pm tonight! Sorry Sweet Peach that is past your bed time. hahaha


----------



## jmillanon

Hey, I've been reading these threads for a few days... and I'm sad to see so few boys' outfits.  

I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas for cute outfits for younger boys.  I have a 4 and 7 year old, and I have one outfit planned.

I will be sewing Mickey plaid and other plaids that match into a madras plaid, and then making shorts.  I then plan on just doing the applique on a muscle tee.  Since our first breakfast is at Chef Mickey's, I plan on doing a regular Mickey head with a chef's hat on.  One of the plaids from the shorts is primarily white, and I'll use that for the hat, and one of the darker colors for the Mickey head.  

Can anyone lead me in the direction of some other cute ideas? 

TIA

~J


----------



## PrincessKell

jmillanon said:


> Hey, I've been reading these threads for a few days... and I'm sad to see so few boys' outfits.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas for cute outfits for younger boys.  I have a 4 and 7 year old, and I have one outfit planned.
> 
> I will be sewing Mickey plaid and other plaids that match into a madras plaid, and then making shorts.  I then plan on just doing the applique on a muscle tee.  Since our first breakfast is at Chef Mickey's, I plan on doing a regular Mickey head with a chef's hat on.  One of the plaids from the shorts is primarily white, and I'll use that for the hat, and one of the darker colors for the Mickey head.
> 
> Can anyone lead me in the direction of some other cute ideas?
> 
> TIA
> 
> ~J



HI there! There are lots of cute boy clothing here too, not quite as much as the girls. But many of our ladies have boys they sew for. Have you checked out the Photobucket account on the first page of the thread. Many people upload there creations. I haven't been on it in a while to see if there are a lot of boy outfits but you can check there.  Im sure some will post some of there awesome boy creations.  Also if you go back to the first page on the thread, there is a list of all the other 20 threads as well. IF you have A LOT of time to skim through them there are great boy stuff in many many of those pages as well. Good luck!


----------



## sahm1000

*Toadstool* said:


> Copying my post on a thread I started over in the resorts boards because I value you guys opinions.
> 
> We are having such a difficult time deciding where to stay. We like Old Key West because we saw some beautiful pictures there.. and I love the whirlpool tub. I don't have a bathtub at my house(only showers) so it would be nice. Mind you I wouldn't base my entire decision on this though.
> We were also interested in a Savannah view room at Animal Kingdom Lodge, but I'm wondering why some of the deluxe resorts are more expensive than some of the DVC places and I'm just very confused. Why is Old Key West cheaper than some of the other ones?? Is it not as nice? Is it the location? Can I get a whirlpool tub at other places than DVC resorts?
> I have been to DW as a child. My daughter has been with my parents once. This will be our first vacation together and my hubby has never been. I just want it to be awesome so he'll want to go back. We've spent several nights on tour guide mikes and disney's website and we usually just end up being confused and unsure about where we want to stay.
> 
> Oh and we will more than likely be going Nov 14-20.




Hey Kira!  I think you've gotten some good advice already about why some regular resorts are more expensive than DVC.  It's all about location!  The closer you are to the parks or monorail the more expensive for the deluxe resorts.  I've never stayed at Old Key West so I can't comment on it.  But we did stay at the villas at the Beach Club and LOVED them!  We truly loved Beach Club and will stay there again.  From the BEach Club you can walk into the Gateway Entrance (next to England) into Epcot.  You can walk to DHS or take a really short boat trip there.  Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom are a bus ride away.  And really, the pool at Beach Club is the best of any of the resorts in Disney!  

We've never done the deluxe dining plan before, just the regular one.  Since you will have so many dining credits make sure you book your ADR's at 180 days!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I need some help please...

My hubby just came home with a brand new MAC today and we've always been PC people in the past.  I currently use Embird to preview my embroidery designs and to resize lettering and such.  Well, Embird isn't compatible with Macs.  So...does anyone have a Mac and have embroidery software they like??  I'm not really looking to digitize at the moment since anything I want Heather usually makes   I barely have time to sew, so I can't imagine where I'd find the time the digitize   All I want the software to do is make it possible to preview my designs (Embird calls it Iconizer) and some simple resizing, nothing too major.

Thank you for any input!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

This is what I'm use to.  I've sort of come accustomed to being able to see the designs so I know what I'm copy and pasting to my flash drive.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - everything looks great.

I made Elizabeth a pink/blue Aurora for her 8th Birthday (in a month). Im going to get her the movie to go with it!! hope she likes it!! We saw a video clip on youtube where the fairies were fighting and she LOVED the dress like that -lol!


----------



## littlepeppers

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - everything looks great.



I love it.  I need to sit down & actually watch Sleeping Beauty w/ DD.  I guess I will have to get that pattern too.  What size hoop did you use to embroider?

I only have a 4X4.  I was wondering if that is what it would look like.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Check out the bowling shirt and easy fit pants on youcanmakethis.com there's also the raglan shirt that is great for boys. I have to get ready for work now. Darn graveyard shift, but it's my first day in my new position so I can't complain too much. If I get the boys to bed early I'll post some pics of ones I've done lately. If not tomorrow when I get up I'll post them.



jmillanon said:


> Hey, I've been reading these threads for a few days... and I'm sad to see so few boys' outfits.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas for cute outfits for younger boys.  I have a 4 and 7 year old, and I have one outfit planned.
> 
> I will be sewing Mickey plaid and other plaids that match into a madras plaid, and then making shorts.  I then plan on just doing the applique on a muscle tee.  Since our first breakfast is at Chef Mickey's, I plan on doing a regular Mickey head with a chef's hat on.  One of the plaids from the shorts is primarily white, and I'll use that for the hat, and one of the darker colors for the Mickey head.
> 
> Can anyone lead me in the direction of some other cute ideas?
> 
> TIA
> 
> ~J


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

apparently I have a LOT of quotes that were in here waiting...





SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.


 I'm so glad you posted. I have been praying for you.



NaeNae said:


> I just tried typing the entire address in and still no luck!  If they don't get it back up then all of the patterns that we have purchased and kept stored there for easy access will be lost.  I'm not a happy camper!  I don't have all of my purchased patterns saved anywhere.  I think if it comes back up I'm saving all of my stuff to my external hard drive!!!


I had an issue a while back where a pattern I KNOW I bought and was in my library seemed to be gone, I keep all my emails of purchase so I emailed them with the date of purchase and asked if they could put it back, they said no, but they could send it any time i needed it again, so after that I copied everything in my library to my desktop. That way when the site has an issue Im not stuck. Hope your issue was resolved!


itsheresomewhere said:


> Who was it on here who made the friends around the world feliz dress?
> 
> 
> I would like to know where you found the people designs and I thnk it had an earth design.   I need to finish DD's dress for international day..
> Thank you so much in advance.


Kira- but you knew that because Shannon not only multiquoted- she remembered to POST her multiquote and now Kira has replied. I just wanted you to know others were reading and here to help LOL!


jmillanon said:


> Hey, I've been reading these threads for a few days... and I'm sad to see so few boys' outfits.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas for cute outfits for younger boys.  I have a 4 and 7 year old, and I have one outfit planned.
> 
> I will be sewing Mickey plaid and other plaids that match into a madras plaid, and then making shorts.  I then plan on just doing the applique on a muscle tee.  Since our first breakfast is at Chef Mickey's, I plan on doing a regular Mickey head with a chef's hat on.  One of the plaids from the shorts is primarily white, and I'll use that for the hat, and one of the darker colors for the Mickey head.
> 
> Can anyone lead me in the direction of some other cute ideas?
> 
> TIA
> 
> ~J


 I think thats just cause the girls stuff is so darn fun to look at- lots of stuff gets made for the Big give. I would check out www.youcanmakethis.com and look for Scientific Seamstress (carla C) for a cute raglan shirt
and easy fit pants make fun jammy pants OR shorts
Do you embroider? You could do something as simple as a square of character fabric with a satin stitch around it (Like pirate or Buzz fabric) and then make coordinating shorts....
Bucket hats also on YCMT would be great for boys and not hard to make..



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - everything looks great.
> 
> I made Elizabeth a pink/blue Aurora for her 8th Birthday (in a month). Im going to get her the movie to go with it!! hope she likes it!! We saw a video clip on youtube where the fairies were fighting and she LOVED the dress like that -lol!


Wendy you are SO creative- and FAST! How did you get the 2 colors in the aurora embroidery design? and they wont fray?
Great gift idea!

I have a carly bubble I still have yet to do the crotch on- but it turned cool here again so I have lost my rush to complete it. and I want to do an 'Audrey' as a gift for a niece, but dont see how I will have time to do that before Sunday. Maybe I will mail it late- I already have other gifts for her...

I cant wait to make that skirt up- you did a great job Lisa!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Hi. I'm hoping someone can help me figure out a way to make what the girls want for our Disney Day. I saved a pic of someone's from somewhere a long time ago. When the girls saw it, they loved it. It's like a 2 tiered jumper with a solid underskirt and the top layer has a split down the middle of the skirt area where it is cut away partly and you can see the skirt underneath peeking out so the top part actually is about half there. Does that make any sense?

So glad everyone is okay from the tornadoes!!

Hubby thinks the riding mower might have just had a couple broken belts so he is going to try and fix it!  And the push mower is working. Thankfully I had on eye protection so when oil was gushing out yesterday, my eyes were protected. 

And, I got a check in the mail today for $375! I forgot all about Mom's car being sold and a check coming. I'm going to set that aside. If we don't need the lawnmower repaired or have any other major expenses, then I'll try to add that to some money of things I'm selling to pay for HDDR closer to the date we are leaving. So thankful!!


----------



## billwendy

littlepeppers said:


> I love it.  I need to sit down & actually watch Sleeping Beauty w/ DD.  I guess I will have to get that pattern too.  What size hoop did you use to embroider?
> 
> I only have a 4X4.  I was wondering if that is what it would look like.



Yes, I only have a 4x4 too, but I have a good time with it!! Hoop envy is always in the back of my mind, but my wallet says get over it!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wendy you are SO creative- and FAST! How did you get the 2 colors in the aurora embroidery design? and they wont fray?Great gift idea!



Hi Nicole - I actually sewed the pink and blue together before putting it into the applique...do you think it will fray???? eeek!!!! I might see if there is an Aurora doll or maybe make a dress for her fake AGD lol - to match. I love doing themes for bday's! I think Im going to do very hungry caterpillar for Hannah, but Im not sure I can bring myself to cut the fabric!!!! How's Megan doing this week?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Wendy- how silly of me- yes- sew it together FIRST! Brilliant! No, I dont think it will fray at all!

Hmm. I cant remember if I posted it here or FB- she had a CT scan last week and saw a neurologist- she has a small subdural bleed and a pinpoint sized bleed (this means blood on the brain) So no preschool, no running, no hopping off anything, no bike or trike....you get the idea. I think she seemed more "normal" today and she doesnt seem to have headaches and the hematoma (which grew to 10cm by 14cm) is now hard, it's gone down in some areas and is lumpy in others. It's okay to touch it without pain. All good things. We see the neurologist on Monday (of course its the day AFTER her cousin's birthday party) We will go, but its going to be tough since their parties consist of the kids running and playing on the toys in their backyard and having lots of fun on the slide/swings,etc)


QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi. I'm hoping someone can help me figure out a way to make what the girls want for our Disney Day. I saved a pic of someone's from somewhere a long time ago. When the girls saw it, they loved it. It's like a 2 tiered jumper with a solid underskirt and the top layer has a split down the middle of the skirt area where it is cut away partly and you can see the skirt underneath peeking out so the top part actually is about half there. Does that make any sense?


Do you mean like a princess style? Like Giselle's curtains dress??Or a peek a boo- here's a peekaboo style





Giselle (stolen from Teresa's FB page- you don't mind, right Teresa?)


----------



## littlepeppers

billwendy said:


> Yes, I only have a 4x4 too, but I have a good time with it!! Hoop envy is always in the back of my mind, but my wallet says get over it!!!



Is it the Brother embroidery one from Walmart?  I have that one & I was wondering how it would do w/ Heather Sue's stuff.  I've been thinking about it, but it never comes together.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - everything looks great.
> 
> I made Elizabeth a pink/blue Aurora for her 8th Birthday (in a month). Im going to get her the movie to go with it!! hope she likes it!! We saw a video clip on youtube where the fairies were fighting and she LOVED the dress like that -lol!



 This is SOOOOOOOOO cute!!!!  I'd love to do something similar for DNiece for our December trip.  I need to find someone with a machine so I can do (or have done for me ) all these adorable appliques!!!


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wendy- how silly of me- yes- sew it together FIRST! Brilliant! No, I dont think it will fray at all!
> 
> Hmm. I cant remember if I posted it here or FB- she had a CT scan last week and saw a neurologist- she has a small subdural bleed and a pinpoint sized bleed (this means blood on the brain) So no preschool, no running, no hopping off anything, no bike or trike....you get the idea. I think she seemed more "normal" today and she doesnt seem to have headaches and the hematoma (which grew to 10cm by 14cm) is now hard, it's gone down in some areas and is lumpy in others. It's okay to touch it without pain. All good things. We see the neurologist on Monday (of course its the day AFTER her cousin's birthday party) We will go, but its going to be tough since their parties consist of the kids running and playing on the toys in their backyard and having lots of fun on the slide/swings,etc)
> 
> Do you mean like a princess style? Like Giselle's curtains dress??Or a peek a boo- here's a peekaboo style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giselle (stolen from Teresa's FB page- you don't mind, right Teresa?)



Nicole - maybe you could call the Dr to see if there was a cancellation for Friday - you never know? Any news on Hannah's surgery?


----------



## ireland_nicole

glorib said:


> We were thinking of DHS on the 13th, too - Caleb knows it's SWW and he'd be devastated if we didn't check that out!  Not sure what we're wearing (Nicole, I actually have the black galaxy fabric and those same appliques to do something for my kids - great minds think alike, I guess! ) or everything else yet - we do have Chef Mickey's that evening, though.  It would be fun to meet up with all of you!



I'd love to meet up- DHS would be fun, but we're there from the 5th on, maybe another time would work, too



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - everything looks great.
> 
> I made Elizabeth a pink/blue Aurora for her 8th Birthday (in a month). Im going to get her the movie to go with it!! hope she likes it!! We saw a video clip on youtube where the fairies were fighting and she LOVED the dress like that -lol!



Love it!  Great job, Wendy!


----------



## NiniMorris

QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi. I'm hoping someone can help me figure out a way to make what the girls want for our Disney Day. I saved a pic of someone's from somewhere a long time ago. When the girls saw it, they loved it. It's like a 2 tiered jumper with a solid underskirt and the top layer has a split down the middle of the skirt area where it is cut away partly and you can see the skirt underneath peeking out so the top part actually is about half there. Does that make any sense?
> 
> 
> So thankful!!



Well, I see you have your answer.  I used the Peek a Boo Skirt, paired it with a Simply Sweet bodice and made Snow White dresses for our Nov/Dec trip...or at least I've STARTED them.  Another day of sewing and I should have them finished....just have to attach the skirt to the bodice!  On mine I embroidered a dwarf in the peeking out part.  There are currently 7 of us going, so each person gets to wear a different dwarf!


Nini


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Thanks. So, is the peek-a-boo like the bubble gum dress in the 1st picture?

Here is a link to a dress I found on the photobucket account. (I hope it's okay to share here since there is info on the 1st page.)

http://gs244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/?action=view&current=2008_05050006.jpg

So, this is a peek-a-boo skirt? I didn't see anything on YCMT like it but I couldn't find a lot of things on there this morning for some reason. 

What an ADORABLE idea to do each of the dwarves!


----------



## NiniMorris

QuiverofArrows said:


> Thanks. So, is the peek-a-boo like the bubble gum dress in the 1st picture?
> 
> Here is a link to a dress I found on the photobucket account. (I hope it's okay to share here since there is info on the 1st page.)
> 
> http://gs244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/?action=view&current=2008_05050006.jpg
> 
> So, this is a peek-a-boo skirt? I didn't see anything on YCMT like it but I couldn't find a lot of things on there this morning for some reason.
> 
> What an ADORABLE idea to do each of the dwarves!



Right...except it comes as a skirt.  It is really easy to add a bodice to it to make it a dress....

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Peek-A-Boo-Twirl-Skirt.htm


Good luck!

Nini

PS...thanks for the compliment...but someone here gave me the idea a few months ago...unfortunately I was so excited by the idea I didn't make a note of who came up with the idea!


----------



## ireland_nicole

QuiverofArrows said:


> Thanks. So, is the peek-a-boo like the bubble gum dress in the 1st picture?
> 
> Here is a link to a dress I found on the photobucket account. (I hope it's okay to share here since there is info on the 1st page.)
> 
> http://gs244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/?action=view&current=2008_05050006.jpg
> 
> So, this is a peek-a-boo skirt? I didn't see anything on YCMT like it but I couldn't find a lot of things on there this morning for some reason.
> 
> What an ADORABLE idea to do each of the dwarves!



actually, I think that one is done without a pattern. I made o e recently, too.  I used the simply sweet bodice, and then made 2 skirts, one a bit shorter than the other.  On the over skirt I used two pieces and didn't sew them together, but rounded both ends of each piece using a large platter as a template.  Then I attached a ruffle to the bottoms.  After that I gathered each part of the skirt seperately, then attached the two pieces of the overskirtwhere I wanted them.  Hopefully that made sense.  I'll be posting pics of that outfit latertoday.  I think the black part might be a pair of ruffled easy fits.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

QuiverofArrows said:


> Thanks. So, is the peek-a-boo like the bubble gum dress in the 1st picture?
> 
> Here is a link to a dress I found on the photobucket account. (I hope it's okay to share here since there is info on the 1st page.)
> 
> http://gs244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/?action=view&current=2008_05050006.jpg
> 
> So, this is a peek-a-boo skirt? I didn't see anything on YCMT like it but I couldn't find a lot of things on there this morning for some reason.
> 
> What an ADORABLE idea to do each of the dwarves!



The one you quoted is actually not a peek a boo- although very similar. If you look closely she actually has 3 layers. A black dot, a white w dots and then the red/yellow.

The peek a boo is actually sold on YCMT as a skirt- we just skipped doing the yoke and attached to the bodice. You really dont Have to purchase the skirt IMO, its just 2 skirts, one shorter than the other, you can make your own ties (I have even used ribbon before)
match raw edges and gather together at the same time- attach to bodice as one piece. I did my embroidery after, it made it a bit bulkier- but was a gaurantee I would get correct placement!

I like the peek a boo style because it seems easier to press after being washed.


Wendy- it's not that, its that the Doctor said 2 weeks, but wanted to see us in a week and half. He's also not in his office Fridays and I have to take Hannah back to the eye doc (hour drive) tomorrow.
WHEW! 

I also changed pediatricians yesterday, that was a big deal for me- I need to get the release paperwork done now.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

ireland_nicole said:


> We'll be in these outfits the previous w/e, I think on this day the adults will be in our Ohana outfits (going for breakfast) and the kids maybe in their woody/jessie outfits.  I'll post pics soon.  Maybe we can exchange cell phone #'s or something; We'll already have had a full DHS day, so we're pretty flexible but we won't be at RD because of the breakfast.





glorib said:


> We were thinking of DHS on the 13th, too - Caleb knows it's SWW and he'd be devastated if we didn't check that out!  Not sure what we're wearing (Nicole, I actually have the black galaxy fabric and those same appliques to do something for my kids - great minds think alike, I guess! ) or everything else yet - we do have Chef Mickey's that evening, though.  It would be fun to meet up with all of you!



I am so excited at the thought of meeting you guys!  I will warn you....please don't think my DH is anti-social...well...maybe he is...he just likes to get away and be with the family.  BUT...I really would love to meet you guys!!!!!  We will most likely be there all day RD to nightfall!   Let me know if you guys come up with something!


----------



## ireland_nicole

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am so excited at the thought of meeting you guys!  I will warn you....please don't think my DH is anti-social...well...maybe he is...he just likes to get away and be with the family.  BUT...I really would love to meet you guys!!!!!  We will most likely be there all day RD to nightfall!   Let me know if you guys come up with something!



Your DH sounds like mine!  He's just very introverted (and I'm so not); I'm sure we can figure something out


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Okay, so it is on YCMT. I don't know why I can't find everything today on there. It seems I had problems in one of the browsers before but don't remember what the problem was right now. You're right, that one has three layers. The girls want yellow dot underneath and red dot above with black dot trim. I want to make the layer below knee length so they can wear it as a sundress if they want to but they want to wear it over some jeans with yellow dot ruffled cuffs. Y'all make me nervous when you start talking about not using patterns.  I don't venture outside of my box often because that is a very scary place to be.  Maybe, just maybe, I might try it with only one pattern. 

Now, does anyone know a good place to get the yellow dot? I have many, many yards of the minnie dot and I like the Michael Miller black dot. We are in a little town and the closest fabric store (Joann's) is about an hour away, maybe more. There is another one that carries some Amy Butler and Miller but it's over an hour away in the other direction. Roanoke is about 2 1/2 hrs away but I will be there the end of June for a homeschool convention so will have all the younger children by myself and maybe a couple hrs to get some things.

I think to overcome my applique anxiety then I might use a fabric panel for the back of the little boys bowling shirts. I'll be lucky if my 13yo son wants to even wear the same color as us. I wouldn't expect him to wear anything childish but I think the bowling shirts are nice, even for older boys and men.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Oh thank goodness I am not alone!  He is the funniest guy once you get him to open up but he starts off so shy acting that I think it puts some people off.  But I love him and wouldn't change one thing about him!


----------



## ireland_nicole

hmm, I should be working; but I can probably spare a minute, and it looks like today's installment might be timely, so without further ado, I bring you: Pirate and Princess Day!  aka DD's Birthday

AM outfits: (We'll be in MK, do a surprise BBB and then CRT with the girls while DS does the grand pirate adventure in the AM)





Y'all saw DD's dress back in January, it has six princesses embroidered around the skirt; the ladies are wearing glittery Castle T's, the men are wearing larger versions of the Mickey Jack T.





PM outfits: Going to 1900 Park Faire, so of course had to do something steps- DD will be wearing Prince Charming Mickey (And when DD is standing up straight, Drizella's head isn't cut off LOL)





THanks for Lookin'- see ya tomorrow!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Nicole, did you find a new doctor already or are you still looking for one? Hope it's a great transition for you. We used to flip houses and I think I've lived in 11 places in the first 12 yrs of our marriage. The most stressful part for me was finding new doctors and dentists. A good fit is so important.


----------



## ellenbenny

QuiverofArrows said:


> Now, does anyone know a good place to get the yellow dot? I have many, many yards of the minnie dot and I like the Michael Miller black dot. We are in a little town and the closest fabric store (Joann's) is about an hour away, maybe more. There is another one that carries some Amy Butler and Miller but it's over an hour away in the other direction. Roanoke is about 2 1/2 hrs away but I will be there the end of June for a homeschool convention so will have all the younger children by myself and maybe a couple hrs to get some things.
> 
> I think to overcome my applique anxiety then I might use a fabric panel for the back of the little boys bowling shirts. I'll be lucky if my 13yo son wants to even wear the same color as us. I wouldn't expect him to wear anything childish but I think the bowling shirts are nice, even for older boys and men.



I recently bought some fabric on line from Mary Jo's Cloth Store.  They have a lot of different Michael Miller and Robert Kaufman dot fabrics for a decent price.

Also wanted to mention that unfortunately Carla's bowling shirt pattern only goes up to a size 8.  The width is generous, so you can go larger and lenghten it some if needed, but I am not sure it would work for a 13 yo.  I am really hoping Carla will come out with larger sizes for that pattern, all the way to adult sizes hopefully, as I love the pattern and would like to make some for my DH and adult sons some day.  There are other adult shirt patterns out there, but I would much rather use Carla's pattern as I really like the way she does things.



ireland_nicole said:


> hmm, I should be working; but I can probably spare a minute, and it looks like today's installment might be timely, so without further ado, I bring you: Pirate and Princess Day!  aka DD's Birthday
> 
> AM outfits: (We'll be in MK, do a surprise BBB and then CRT with the girls while DS does the grand pirate adventure in the AM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all saw DD's dress back in January, it has six princesses embroidered around the skirt; the ladies are wearing glittery Castle T's, the men are wearing larger versions of the Mickey Jack T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM outfits: Going to 1900 Park Faire, so of course had to do something steps- DD will be wearing Prince Charming Mickey (And when DD is standing up straight, Drizella's head isn't cut off LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for Lookin'- see ya tomorrow!



I loooove all of your outfits!  Your kids are really cute too!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

ellenbenny said:


> I recently bought some fabric on line from Mary Jo's Cloth Store.  They have a lot of different Michael Miller and Robert Kaufman dot fabrics for a decent price.
> 
> Also wanted to mention that unfortunately Carla's bowling shirt pattern only goes up to a size 8.  The width is generous, so you can go larger and lenghten it some if needed, but I am not sure it would work for a 13 yo.  I am really hoping Carla will come out with larger sizes for that pattern, all the way to adult sizes hopefully, as I love the pattern and would like to make some for my DH and adult sons some day.  There are other adult shirt patterns out there, but I would much rather use Carla's pattern as I really like the way she does things.
> 
> 
> 
> I loooove all of your outfits!  Your kids are really cute too!!




You can upsize Carla's bowling shirt.  I have done it for my DD to a size 12.  Here is the link on how to do it.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27419308&postcount=1755  (Thanks to Teresa's wonderful bookmarks!)


----------



## tricia

The Moonk's Mom said:


> That turned out so cute!  I have that book too but have yet to make anything out of it...i have read the whole thing but yet to sew anything!





ellenbenny said:


> So cute!  I have that book and pattern and want to try it some time.  Still haven't gotten around to it yet though.





2Pinks said:


> these!  Adorable!





littlepeppers said:


> What a cute way to extend the life of pants.
> 
> I wish DS would wear stuff like that, but he is 8 now.  (got to be cool)
> but it would fix the problem of him outgrowing the length & waist of pants.





ireland_nicole said:


> Love these!  I still have to make something out of that book- I love looking through it too, though   Great job!





PrincessKell said:


> Those pants are so darn adorable!!! I love them. Don't you love when you can upcycle your old clothes!





erikawolf2004 said:


> These are so stinkin cute, you little girl is going to love wearing these!!!




Thanks everyone.  Those of you who have the book should really 'stop staring and get sewing' LOL  Anyway, I too love just looking at the book.  The pics are great and everything is so colorful.  (And I don't have a little girl to enjoy them.  I made them just for the fun of it.  I will keep them in my sewing room and one day I will need a gift for a girl that size, or will have a neice or someone to give them too)




billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - everything looks great.
> 
> I made Elizabeth a pink/blue Aurora for her 8th Birthday (in a month). Im going to get her the movie to go with it!! hope she likes it!! We saw a video clip on youtube where the fairies were fighting and she LOVED the dress like that -lol!



Really cute.  Love how you did the opposite colours on the applique, really looks good.



ireland_nicole said:


> hmm, I should be working; but I can probably spare a minute, and it looks like today's installment might be timely, so without further ado, I bring you: Pirate and Princess Day!  aka DD's Birthday
> 
> AM outfits: (We'll be in MK, do a surprise BBB and then CRT with the girls while DS does the grand pirate adventure in the AM)



Everything looks great.  I think I missed quoting your AK stuff, but I do love that VIDA.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> You can upsize Carla's bowling shirt.  I have done it for my DD to a size 12.  Here is the link on how to do it.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27419308&postcount=1755  (Thanks to Teresa's wonderful bookmarks!)




I have also upsized it to the 12 with great results.  Unfortunately my DS who is almost 9yrs is in the 12 now, and I am afraid to upsize it any further.


----------



## Steve's Girl

Diz-Mommy said:


> I need some help please...
> 
> My hubby just came home with a brand new MAC today and we've always been PC people in the past.  I currently use Embird to preview my embroidery designs and to resize lettering and such.  Well, Embird isn't compatible with Macs.  So...does anyone have a Mac and have embroidery software they like??  I'm not really looking to digitize at the moment since anything I want Heather usually makes   I barely have time to sew, so I can't imagine where I'd find the time the digitize   All I want the software to do is make it possible to preview my designs (Embird calls it Iconizer) and some simple resizing, nothing too major.
> 
> Thank you for any input!!



Keep your PC for embroidery stuff.  We also have a Mac at home.  We've had it for quite awhile, so I researched this issue some time ago and don't remember all the details.  But, what I do remember is that there isn't much available for Mac compatible embroidery software.  I also don't transfer designs from my Mac to my memory card (my machine takes CF cards).  The Mac puts some goofy file on your card or memory stick that can goober up the files and cause your embroidery machine to have trouble reading them (real technical, huh!)  I have a Janome machine so I don't remember if that applies to all machines, but several sources I found online recommended not transferring embroidery files from a Mac.  So, I keep an old PC for embroidery stuff.  I am sure there are work-arounds for all these issues, but I really didn't have the time or patience to figure it out, so keeping the PC around was just an easy solution.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Diz-Mommy said:


> This is what I'm use to.  I've sort of come accustomed to being able to see the designs so I know what I'm copy and pasting to my flash drive.


What is this?  I would love to be able to see the designs I have purchased.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - everything looks great.
> 
> I made Elizabeth a pink/blue Aurora for her 8th Birthday (in a month). Im going to get her the movie to go with it!! hope she likes it!! We saw a video clip on youtube where the fairies were fighting and she LOVED the dress like that -lol!



wendy!  This looks great!!!!!  My dd wants one now!  Aurora is her favorite.



NiniMorris said:


> Well, I see you have your answer.  I used the Peek a Boo Skirt, paired it with a Simply Sweet bodice and made Snow White dresses for our Nov/Dec trip...or at least I've STARTED them.  Another day of sewing and I should have them finished....just have to attach the skirt to the bodice!  On mine I embroidered a dwarf in the peeking out part.  There are currently 7 of us going, so each person gets to wear a different dwarf!
> 
> 
> Nini



Who did you purchase all of your dwarf designs through?  You need to post pics of what you have been making!!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

ireland_nicole said:


> PM outfits: Going to 1900 Park Faire, so of course had to do something steps- DD will be wearing Prince Charming Mickey (And when DD is standing up straight, Drizella's head isn't cut off LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for Lookin'- see ya tomorrow!



How long did it take you to sew all of that?  I have 6 months.


----------



## tricia

OK, so now for the question that everyone must be totally annoyed with by now.  My Birthday was yesterday and Mother's Day was on the weekend, and my family (parents, DH, kids, Nana) are getting me an embroidery machine

I have a Singer Dealer in town, but I have not heard good things about Singer on this thread.  There is a Brother Dealer about an hour from me, and I had thought that I would get the PE-750D.  Now I just found out that a Janome dealer is opening here in a few weeks.  Does anyone have any thoughts on Singer, Brother or Janome?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Ugh!  I'm so frustrated because we still haven't purchased any flights.  We are hoping for a really good deal but still haven't run into any.  Any tips out there?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> I need some help please...
> 
> My hubby just came home with a brand new MAC today and we've always been PC people in the past.  I currently use Embird to preview my embroidery designs and to resize lettering and such.  Well, Embird isn't compatible with Macs.  So...does anyone have a Mac and have embroidery software they like??  I'm not really looking to digitize at the moment since anything I want Heather usually makes   I barely have time to sew, so I can't imagine where I'd find the time the digitize   All I want the software to do is make it possible to preview my designs (Embird calls it Iconizer) and some simple resizing, nothing too major.
> 
> Thank you for any input!!


Have you DH put a virtual machine on the mac and then it runs windows.  It will then run your embird and I know it does PE Design 8.  That was our solution to how to make my pc only programs run on my new mac book pro.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

tricia said:


> OK, so now for the question that everyone must be totally annoyed with by now.  My Birthday was yesterday and Mother's Day was on the weekend, and my family (parents, DH, kids, Nana) are getting me an embroidery machine
> 
> I have a Singer Dealer in town, but I have not heard good things about Singer on this thread.  There is a Brother Dealer about an hour from me, and I had thought that I would get the PE-750D.  Now I just found out that a Janome dealer is opening here in a few weeks.  Does anyone have any thoughts on Singer, Brother or Janome?



Yay!  Congrats!!!!  I wouldn't get a singer.  I had one for a little while and HATED it.  I returned it and got a Brother!  I love it!   It is very user friendly and threads so easy. It was easy to use right out of the box. I don't know anything about Janomes so maybe someone else can help you with that.


----------



## ellenbenny

The Moonk's Mom said:


> You can upsize Carla's bowling shirt.  I have done it for my DD to a size 12.  Here is the link on how to do it.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27419308&postcount=1755  (Thanks to Teresa's wonderful bookmarks!)



I guess I knew you could upsize it, but would need to go to Kinkos or somewhere like that to print it out larger and I was too lazy.  Actually we have a plotter at work, I will have to see if it could be printed out on that.  Thanks!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - everything looks great.
> 
> I made Elizabeth a pink/blue Aurora for her 8th Birthday (in a month). Im going to get her the movie to go with it!! hope she likes it!! We saw a video clip on youtube where the fairies were fighting and she LOVED the dress like that -lol!


Wendy, this dress is just too sweet. You did an awesome job and I love your creativity to use two colours.


ireland_nicole said:


> hmm, I should be working; but I can probably spare a minute, and it looks like today's installment might be timely, so without further ado, I bring you: Pirate and Princess Day!  aka DD's Birthday
> 
> AM outfits: (We'll be in MK, do a surprise BBB and then CRT with the girls while DS does the grand pirate adventure in the AM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all saw DD's dress back in January, it has six princesses embroidered around the skirt; the ladies are wearing glittery Castle T's, the men are wearing larger versions of the Mickey Jack T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM outfits: Going to 1900 Park Faire, so of course had to do something steps- DD will be wearing Prince Charming Mickey (And when DD is standing up straight, Drizella's head isn't cut off LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for Lookin'- see ya tomorrow!


I have kept up with your posts and just want to say I love all the clothing you made.  You must be super woman to get so much sewing done!  Everything is just adorable.  Hope you trip is filled with magic.



ellenbenny said:


> Also wanted to mention that unfortunately Carla's bowling shirt pattern only goes up to a size 8.  The width is generous, so you can go larger and lenghten it some if needed, but I am not sure it would work for a 13 yo.  I am really hoping Carla will come out with larger sizes for that pattern, all the way to adult sizes hopefully, as I love the pattern and would like to make some for my DH and adult sons some day.  There are other adult shirt patterns out there, but I would much rather use Carla's pattern as I really like the way she does things.


I use a commercial pattern but apply the skilz from the bowling shirt.  I sew the fabrics together and fold the front pattern piece.  I also follow her way of putting in the collar.  It really is easy if you just take the time and think about how to do it first.


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ugh!  I'm so frustrated because we still haven't purchased any flights.  We are hoping for a really good deal but still haven't run into any.  Any tips out there?


May I suggest Ding from SWA?  I got our airfare for $99 each way from SLC to MCO.



tricia said:


> OK, so now for the question that everyone must be totally annoyed with by now.  My Birthday was yesterday and Mother's Day was on the weekend, and my family (parents, DH, kids, Nana) are getting me an embroidery machine
> 
> I have a Singer Dealer in town, but I have not heard good things about Singer on this thread.  There is a Brother Dealer about an hour from me, and I had thought that I would get the PE-750D.  Now I just found out that a Janome dealer is opening here in a few weeks.  Does anyone have any thoughts on Singer, Brother or Janome?


I hated my first brother because I couldn't get the hoop onto the arm.  I sold it and bought the Innovis.  I love it!  Easy to use, easy instructions and my service guy likes the machine.  BTW, Happy Birthday and congrats on the machine.  You must post pictures!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Steve's Girl said:


> Keep your PC for embroidery stuff.  We also have a Mac at home.  We've had it for quite awhile, so I researched this issue some time ago and don't remember all the details.  But, what I do remember is that there isn't much available for Mac compatible embroidery software.  I also don't transfer designs from my Mac to my memory card (my machine takes CF cards).  The Mac puts some goofy file on your card or memory stick that can goober up the files and cause your embroidery machine to have trouble reading them (real technical, huh!)  I have a Janome machine so I don't remember if that applies to all machines, but several sources I found online recommended not transferring embroidery files from a Mac.  So, I keep an old PC for embroidery stuff.  I am sure there are work-arounds for all these issues, but I really didn't have the time or patience to figure it out, so keeping the PC around was just an easy solution.



I'm so lost when it comes to computer stuff...I just learn what I need to so I can get by   Thank you for your input!  I think we'll keep the PC for our boys to play around on.  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> What is this?  I would love to be able to see the designs I have purchased.



The program is called Embird and this function is called the Iconizer.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Have you DH put a virtual machine on the mac and then it runs windows.  It will then run your embird and I know it does PE Design 8.  That was our solution to how to make my pc only programs run on my new mac book pro.



Cool, I'll have him look into this as well.  My main concern with keeping the PC for embroidery designs is it's going to be the new computer we let our boys play on, and I fear they might do something goofy and erase all my designs.  That would be a major tragedy!


----------



## disneymomof1

tricia said:


> OK, so now for the question that everyone must be totally annoyed with by now.  My Birthday was yesterday and Mother's Day was on the weekend, and my family (parents, DH, kids, Nana) are getting me an embroidery machine
> 
> I have a Singer Dealer in town, but I have not heard good things about Singer on this thread.  There is a Brother Dealer about an hour from me, and I had thought that I would get the PE-750D.  Now I just found out that a Janome dealer is opening here in a few weeks.  Does anyone have any thoughts on Singer, Brother or Janome?




I have been doing a lot of research lately.  I know I can't spend more than 1,000.  I have researched and read reviews for Janome, Babylock and Brother.  It seems that the Brother line is the most reasonably priced.  For this price the biggest embroidery size will be 5x7.  Brother has the 750D and the 780D.  Janome has a 300E that runs around 899. The Babylocks have the best reviews but the highest prices.  Of course if money were no option for me I would get the Brother 4000D or the Babylock.  Of course I watch the auction sites for good used ones, but really they aren't that much less and I would rather have the warranty and classes, so I will by from a local dealer.  I really want one now, but I had foot surgery, can't drive and my DH is heading down to work in Alabama on the oil spill, so I don't have a lot of transportation options. And I just booked our trip for 10/22-10/30 so I really want one soon, so I can start outfits !!!  Good luck in your search !!


----------



## babynala

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I finally have all of our dininnig reservations made and the big drum roll...Katie is going to BBB this year!  Sooo excited.  Our first trip she didn't want to do it...last year I couldn't get her in...this year I was able to get her in on the last day!  She will think there was no way but then SURPRISE!


I'm sure she will have a great time at BBB.  Take lots of pictures and be sure to share.




tricia said:


> Just wanted to share something I made this weekend.


These are so cute.  



poohnpigletCA said:


> We all took my Mom out for Mother's Day. The 4 granddaughters all picked out dresses to wear for our special "Lady lunch".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a Mother's Day!


What a nice picture of all the ladies.  Hope your mom is better.  



ireland_nicole said:


> OK; custom time!
> 
> Day 3 is the dress I still have to make, so hopefully I'll be done by the time I finish the posts LOL.
> 
> Day 4 we're going to AK; Each of the adults have a safari mickey head in one of the patterns of DD's dress; DS has a baby simba shirt and shorts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gratuitous repost of back of DD's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Tomorrow, pirate and princess day


I never got to post about your great Animal Kingdom dress.  It is beautiful.  As you can tell by my "name" I am a Lion King fan so I really LOVE that dress and the baby Simba shirt.  Great idea to wear the St. Patrick's day outfits to Raglan Road.  Have you ever been there before?  Your son seems to look older from St. Patrick's day to now.  He is so cute.



Jajone said:


> But...today I booked a secret surprise trip for August for the kids. Now I have to sew when they are gone.
> It feels good to be back!


A surprise trip sounds like fun.  For the bigger girls you might be able to get away with making a twirl skirt paired with a coordinating tank top.  I just bought the criss cross top dress from YCMT but I am not sure what size it goes up to.  I think it looks like it will be cool.  Sorry I am not much help but I just wanted to tell you congrats on your trip.  



littlepeppers said:


> I'd love to do a blue t-shirt w/ an applique & skirt if you still have your photo & would let me steal it.
> 
> Here is what my brain keeps telling me to make.  All cotton, no lace or anything.  I;m sure it will still be warm in early Nov.  That white............I don't know.


I love your drawings, you are very creative.  



PrincessKell said:


> *Well it seems I have a wedding to go to!!! *
> 
> Um, Georgia just informed me that she is getting married to Peter Pan!! There will be ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND ONE HUNDRED NINTY EIGHT people attending!!! I do not know how I will be able to afford this wedding of hers! She is also wearing a green wedding gown with emeralds on the neckline. It will be beautiful she says.


Just 100,198 guests?  So cute.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - everything looks great.
> 
> I made Elizabeth a pink/blue Aurora for her 8th Birthday (in a month). Im going to get her the movie to go with it!! hope she likes it!! We saw a video clip on youtube where the fairies were fighting and she LOVED the dress like that -lol!


This dress is so cute.  I love the embroidery design!



ireland_nicole said:


> hmm, I should be working; but I can probably spare a minute, and it looks like today's installment might be timely, so without further ado, I bring you: Pirate and Princess Day!  aka DD's Birthday
> 
> AM outfits: (We'll be in MK, do a surprise BBB and then CRT with the girls while DS does the grand pirate adventure in the AM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all saw DD's dress back in January, it has six princesses embroidered around the skirt; the ladies are wearing glittery Castle T's, the men are wearing larger versions of the Mickey Jack T.
> PM outfits: Going to 1900 Park Faire, so of course had to do something steps- DD will be wearing Prince Charming Mickey (And when DD is standing up straight, Drizella's head isn't cut off LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for Lookin'- see ya tomorrow!


I can't decide which ones I like better.  I love the Birthday dress with the princesses.  The Park Fare outfits are very cute.  I'm sure they will be a big hit.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ugh!  I'm so frustrated because we still haven't purchased any flights.  We are hoping for a really good deal but still haven't run into any.  Any tips out there?


I think you still have some time.  If you can fly Southwest then the Ding software is a good choice.  Did you try Kayak?  I know it is frustrating not to have everything finalized, just keep checking the prices.  You are not that close so hopefully the prices will go down.


----------



## tricia

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Yay!  Congrats!!!!  I wouldn't get a singer.  I had one for a little while and HATED it.  I returned it and got a Brother!  I love it!   It is very user friendly and threads so easy. It was easy to use right out of the box. I don't know anything about Janomes so maybe someone else can help you with that.





MinnieVanMom said:


> I hated my first brother because I couldn't get the hoop onto the arm.  I sold it and bought the Innovis.  I love it!  Easy to use, easy instructions and my service guy likes the machine.  BTW, Happy Birthday and congrats on the machine.  You must post pictures!





disneymomof1 said:


> I have been doing a lot of research lately.  I know I can't spend more than 1,000.  I have researched and read reviews for Janome, Babylock and Brother.  It seems that the Brother line is the most reasonably priced.  For this price the biggest embroidery size will be 5x7.  Brother has the 750D and the 780D.  Janome has a 300E that runs around 899. The Babylocks have the best reviews but the highest prices.  Of course if money were no option for me I would get the Brother 4000D or the Babylock.  Of course I watch the auction sites for good used ones, but really they aren't that much less and I would rather have the warranty and classes, so I will by from a local dealer.  I really want one now, but I had foot surgery, can't drive and my DH is heading down to work in Alabama on the oil spill, so I don't have a lot of transportation options. And I just booked our trip for 10/22-10/30 so I really want one soon, so I can start outfits !!!  Good luck in your search !!




Thanks for the quick answers guys.  Singer was already pretty much out in my mind, even though there is a shop nearby and the owner is great I still doubted it due to reviews I had read.  I have done some Janome research today, and some of them sound good, and I think the 350E has a 5 x 7 hoop also, but I think I am still leaning toward the Brother.

Do I need PED Basic to buy designs from Heather and others?


----------



## LisaZoe

billwendy said:


> Yes, I only have a 4x4 too, but I have a good time with it!! Hoop envy is always in the back of my mind, but my wallet says get over it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nicole - I actually sewed the pink and blue together before putting it into the applique...do you think it will fray???? eeek!!!! I might see if there is an Aurora doll or maybe make a dress for her fake AGD lol - to match. I love doing themes for bday's! I think Im going to do very hungry caterpillar for Hannah, but Im not sure I can bring myself to cut the fabric!!!! How's Megan doing this week?



How to you sew the pieces together? If it's a narrow seam, you should be fine. If you used fusible, I think you're safe, too. If you are concerned, you could do a line of satin stitching to follow the line between the 2 colors in thread to match one of them.

BTW - I really have hoop envy. My local quilt shop has their sewing machine area near the back entrance that I use. The last 2 times I've been there they've had examples of embroidery done on one of the machines - and it's HUGE compared to what I can do. I'm determined to find a way to make the 4x4 hoop an asset, though. 



QuiverofArrows said:


> Now, does anyone know a good place to get the yellow dot? I have many, many yards of the minnie dot and I like the Michael Miller black dot. We are in a little town and the closest fabric store (Joann's) is about an hour away, maybe more. There is another one that carries some Amy Butler and Miller but it's over an hour away in the other direction. Roanoke is about 2 1/2 hrs away but I will be there the end of June for a homeschool convention so will have all the younger children by myself and maybe a couple hrs to get some things.



Although we have a quilt shop in town that is great, I love shopping online since I can get almost any print I want. For yellow dots, I like the Robert Kaufman Pimatex Basics... but it's been hard to find the larger dots online for some reason. Michael Miller has at least one yellow dot (Ta Dot) with their Gnomeville line so I might use that. My biggest is that it's hard to tell the true color of the yellow online with some shops since their photos aren't that great.


----------



## LisaZoe

I'm excited to start seeing even more Audrey skirts in the next few weeks.  I'm working on expanding the size range for girls to go from 3/6M to 14/16 then I'll get back to the women's sizes.

I have a question for those who may be planning to make the skirt. Would you be interested in a tutorial on how to make the skirt into one that is reversible? It would work for the flat front and wrap front styles but would only have one ruffle in the back (I think more ruffles would be too 'poufy' for a reversible skirt). I was thinking about trying to do a tutorial for my blog if anyone liked the idea.


----------



## NaeNae

Diz-Mommy said:


> Cool, I'll have him look into this as well.  My main concern with keeping the PC for embroidery designs is it's going to be the new computer we let our boys play on, and I fear they might do something goofy and erase all my designs.  That would be a major tragedy!



You need to back your designs up, either burn them onto a CD or put them on a flash drive or external hard drive.  If your computer ever crashes or you have to wipe it clean and reinstall everything (BTDT) then you will loose all of your designs.  That happened to someone on here in the past.  I had been burning mine to CD's until I bought a external hard drive.  Now I have everything on both my computer and ex. hard drive just to be safe.  I take the external hard drive to the storm cellar with me.


----------



## NiniMorris

LisaZoe said:


> I'm excited to start seeing even more Audrey skirts in the next few weeks.  I'm working on expanding the size range for girls to go from 3/6M to 14/16 then I'll get back to the women's sizes.
> 
> I have a question for those who may be planning to make the skirt. Would you be interested in a tutorial on how to make the skirt into one that is reversible? It would work for the flat front and wrap front styles but would only have one ruffle in the back (I think more ruffles would be too 'poufy' for a reversible skirt). I was thinking about trying to do a tutorial for my blog if anyone liked the idea.



I would love to see a tutorial...  (argh!  I've GOT to get the rolled hem worked out on my serger!)



Nini


----------



## woodkins

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ugh!  I'm so frustrated because we still haven't purchased any flights.  We are hoping for a really good deal but still haven't run into any.  Any tips out there?



Don't know if you can fly Southwest, but we always fly them & if you check back every morning sometimes flight prices can change drastically within a day or two. Another nice feature is that if you book and the price drops you can rebook and they will give you a SW credit for the old flight amount that is good for a year. We always make sure to book each flight separately so that we can do this. You can also download their ding feature so they alert you to price drops.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I have a question for those who may be planning to make the skirt. Would you be interested in a tutorial on how to make the skirt into one that is reversible? It would work for the flat front and wrap front styles but would only have one ruffle in the back (I think more ruffles would be too 'poufy' for a reversible skirt). I was thinking about trying to do a tutorial for my blog if anyone liked the idea.[/QUOTE]


Lisa
That sounds like a great idea.  Then you could have 2 great skirts and only have to sew once.  You ALWAYS have such great ideas.


----------



## angel23321

LisaZoe said:


> I'm excited to start seeing even more Audrey skirts in the next few weeks.  I'm working on expanding the size range for girls to go from 3/6M to 14/16 then I'll get back to the women's sizes.
> 
> I have a question for those who may be planning to make the skirt. Would you be interested in a tutorial on how to make the skirt into one that is reversible? It would work for the flat front and wrap front styles but would only have one ruffle in the back (I think more ruffles would be too 'poufy' for a reversible skirt). I was thinking about trying to do a tutorial for my blog if anyone liked the idea.



Lisa...is the Audrey skirt on your etsy shop?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

We are back from Disney! Got in last night at 1230am - plane landed at 1130ish. Girls slept til 1150am this morning! We had a great time! Tiring but reaaly had a fun time. Did a few things we have never done, saw a few things we have not seen --- including DeVine -we saw her!!! We also got to see Jessie outside of the parade - Joci was so excited! Jessie made a big fuss about Joci's Jessie dress and Buzz & Woody made big fusses over their Woody's Roundup dresses too! DH suprised me with money in a card for Mother's Day to buy a dress in CHina in EPCOT - I have been wanting one for years, alas they did not have any I liked or that fit properly. So I bought a Dooney & Burke purse instead! I have never owned an expensive purse before and my friend gave me "the rules" about owning a Dooney. hahahaha even my DH laughed when I was talking to him about "the rules" I will post just a couple pics now but will post more in their customs when I get the regular camera out of the car.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

angel23321 said:


> Lisa...is the Audrey skirt on your etsy shop?



I would love to know this too!


----------



## Mirb1214

I do not have an embroidery machine, but if I purchase a digital design, can I save the file to a flash drive and give it to my friend that DOES have a embroidery machine?  Or, do I just need to have her purchase the disign directly so that the file will already be on her computer?  Are these designs transferrable?  I'm in a huge time crunch for our trip in 2.5 weeks and I am not going to have time to do these "by hand".

Thanks!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta is taking it really hard. She was so close to my Mother. Mom always said her Grandchildren were her greatest Joy. It would hit hard anyday, but I keep thinking of the things I said we were going to do. She really wanted to see the movie Tooth, but was too sick earlier to go. I told her it was out on DVD and I was going to get it for her for Mothers Day. Why does his bother me so much? I plan on going to buy it and bury it  with her.
> 
> I started to do some craft shows in the fall, for extra income, and to do something with all the "stuff" I make on my new embroidery machine. But I'm not really feeling it now, she used to go with me to keep me company.
> 
> But my poor nephew. Mom's oldest grandchild. He's 21, and he and his girlfriend bought a house at Thanksgiving, got engaged at Xmas. They decided to get married now, since he's going to be deployed to Afghanistand for 6 months. They get married on Friday. Mom told the Doctors they had to hurry and fix her up, she had a wedding to go to.
> 
> While sitting with Mom in her last hours, I saw her twice reach out inthe air. I think she was reaching for the light, God's hand, or maybe she saw my Dad? I know we all go sometime. But I thought we had another 20years with her. My Gmother was 93 when she passed, and her mother was 105. But I know that Mom is now pain free.
> 
> Thank you for all the hugs. I'll need them in the next weeks.



I am so sorry for your loss. We will be thinking of you here in NJ.


----------



## birdie757

tricia said:


> OK, so now for the question that everyone must be totally annoyed with by now.  My Birthday was yesterday and Mother's Day was on the weekend, and my family (parents, DH, kids, Nana) are getting me an embroidery machine
> 
> I have a Singer Dealer in town, but I have not heard good things about Singer on this thread.  There is a Brother Dealer about an hour from me, and I had thought that I would get the PE-750D.  Now I just found out that a Janome dealer is opening here in a few weeks.  Does anyone have any thoughts on Singer, Brother or Janome?



I see lots of other people responded already but I would like to chip in that I wouldn't recommend the Singer.  I had one for about a year.  It was really touchy and not so user friendly.  I sold it, it did not hold it's value like other machines.  I was barely able to get half of what I paid for it after less than 1 year and little use.  I now have the Brother 780D which I really love.  I also have a Janome, not embroidery but a coverstitch machine, and I love it.  When I am ready to get a new regular machine it will be first choice on my list.  If you go to patternreview.com they have a really nice sewing machine review section.  You have to register to see them but registration is free.


----------



## NiniMorris

Mirb1214 said:


> I do not have an embroidery machine, but if I purchase a digital design, can I save the file to a flash drive and give it to my friend that DOES have a embroidery machine?  Or, do I just need to have her purchase the disign directly so that the file will already be on her computer?  Are these designs transferrable?  I'm in a huge time crunch for our trip in 2.5 weeks and I am not going to have time to do these "by hand".
> 
> Thanks!



That depends on the type of machine she has...if her machine uses flash drives, then no problem (provided you get the format she uses...)

Just check with her as to how she needs it to be downloaded....

Nini


----------



## babynala

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> We are back from Disney! Got in last night at 1230am - plane landed at 1130ish. Girls slept til 1150am this morning! We had a great time! Tiring but reaaly had a fun time. Did a few things we have never done, saw a few things we have not seen --- including DeVine -we saw her!!! We also got to see Jessie outside of the parade - Joci was so excited! Jessie made a big fuss about Joci's Jessie dress and Buzz & Woody made big fusses over their Woody's Roundup dresses too! DH suprised me with money in a card for Mother's Day to buy a dress in CHina in EPCOT - I have been wanting one for years, alas they did not have any I liked or that fit properly. So I bought a Dooney & Burke purse instead! I have never owned an expensive purse before and my friend gave me "the rules" about owning a Dooney. hahahaha even my DH laughed when I was talking to him about "the rules" I will post just a couple pics now but will post more in their customs when I get the regular camera out of the car.


Sounds like you had a great time. The girls must have been wiped out sleeping so long.  I love this picture!  Can't wait to see the rest of your pictures. 
What are the rules for a Dooney & Burke purse?


----------



## tricia

birdie757 said:


> I see lots of other people responded already but I would like to chip in that I wouldn't recommend the Singer.  I had one for about a year.  It was really touchy and not so user friendly.  I sold it, it did not hold it's value like other machines.  I was barely able to get half of what I paid for it after less than 1 year and little use.  I now have the Brother 780D which I really love.  I also have a Janome, not embroidery but a coverstitch machine, and I love it.  When I am ready to get a new regular machine it will be first choice on my list.  If you go to patternreview.com they have a really nice sewing machine review section.  You have to register to see them but registration is free.



Thank you.  I appreciate the opinion.  I am registered at pattern review and have checked some of the reviews, thanks for the suggestion tho.

I think the Singer is out, and I am really leaning heavily towards the Brother as I don't see anything that makes the Janome THAT much better than the Brother.


----------



## babynala

You guys finally convinced me that I "needed" an embroidery machine and this is what I got for Mother's Day (and for every upcoming holiday and birthday for the next 20 years).  





I was not ready to make this purchase but my local dealer was having a sale and I've been thinking about it for a long time.  I figured I better spend that tax return money before it went towards some computer equipment or something.  It is still in the box but I have managed to take out the manual (figured it was a good place to start).  I want to get started playing with it but I need to get some thread.  I found the Marathon link in previous posts and was going to start there.  I think I remember that you can call Marathon and request different colors of thread.  Are there any colors that you use more then others that I should request instead of getting the standard most popular colors?

I was going to get some pre-wound Brother bobbins to use and I figured I will need some special scissors and some stabilizers but wanted to see if anyone had any other suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

babynala said:


> You guys finally convinced me that I "needed" an embroidery machine and this is what I got for Mother's Day (and for every upcoming holiday and birthday for the next 20 years).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not ready to make this purchase but my local dealer was having a sale and I've been thinking about it for a long time.  I figured I better spend that tax return money before it went towards some computer equipment or something.  It is still in the box but I have managed to take out the manual (figured it was a good place to start).  I want to get started playing with it but I need to get some thread.  I found the Marathon link in previous posts and was going to start there.  I think I remember that you can call Marathon and request different colors of thread.  Are there any colors that you use more then others that I should request instead of getting the standard most popular colors?
> 
> I was going to get some pre-wound Brother bobbins to use and I figured I will need some special scissors and some stabilizers but wanted to see if anyone had any other suggestions.
> 
> Thanks!



Congratulations!

YES- buy extra white and black and red. 
I also recommend the prewound, i dont have any and they are always sold out when I visit my Viking dealer and it's a PITA to wind them in the middle of designs. They also hold a lot more thread and will come off the bobbin nice and even which will make a difference in your design quality if you have a wonky-wound one. (say that 3 times fast!)


----------



## tricia

babynala said:


> You guys finally convinced me that I "needed" an embroidery machine and this is what I got for Mother's Day (and for every upcoming holiday and birthday for the next 20 years).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not ready to make this purchase but my local dealer was having a sale and I've been thinking about it for a long time.  I figured I better spend that tax return money before it went towards some computer equipment or something.  It is still in the box but I have managed to take out the manual (figured it was a good place to start).  I want to get started playing with it but I need to get some thread.  I found the Marathon link in previous posts and was going to start there.  I think I remember that you can call Marathon and request different colors of thread.  Are there any colors that you use more then others that I should request instead of getting the standard most popular colors?
> 
> I was going to get some pre-wound Brother bobbins to use and I figured I will need some special scissors and some stabilizers but wanted to see if anyone had any other suggestions.
> 
> Thanks!



Oh, you are so lucky.  For my birthday and mothers Day I think I am getting the 750D.  We must have great families.


----------



## Jaylin

babynala said:


> You guys finally convinced me that I "needed" an embroidery machine and this is what I got for Mother's Day (and for every upcoming holiday and birthday for the next 20 years).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not ready to make this purchase but my local dealer was having a sale and I've been thinking about it for a long time.  I figured I better spend that tax return money before it went towards some computer equipment or something.  It is still in the box but I have managed to take out the manual (figured it was a good place to start).  I want to get started playing with it but I need to get some thread.  I found the Marathon link in previous posts and was going to start there.  I think I remember that you can call Marathon and request different colors of thread.  Are there any colors that you use more then others that I should request instead of getting the standard most popular colors?
> 
> 
> I was going to get some pre-wound Brother bobbins to use and I figured I will need some special scissors and some stabilizers but wanted to see if anyone had any other suggestions.
> 
> Thanks!



Oh congrats!!!  That's the same machine I have!  I absolutely love it!  I'm sure you will too.  It's so easy to use.  I had no clue what I was doing but it's totally user friendly.  I just got a box of 61 color embroidery thread.  And some various colors of sewing thread.  I really don't see the need for buying pre-wound bobbin thread.  It's super duper easy and quick to wind your own.  Even if your in the middle of something.  You just put it in the top winder and your done in a minute!!!  Have fun with it!


----------



## aksunshine

Hi everyone! I am about 20 pages behind...AGAIN!!! LOL!

Yesterday was my Levi's birthday (he would have been 4) and we held a memorial service for him. I didn't get many pictures. Here is his stone with the flowers and balloons:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=313359&l=3322f68eae&id=100000060367217

A friend got the service on video. Hopefully, I will be able to share that soon!!! The day really cleared up. It was beautiful! We did a dove release. Isabelle got to release the dove that represented Levi's spirit.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

babynala said:


> Sounds like you had a great time. The girls must have been wiped out sleeping so long.  I love this picture!  Can't wait to see the rest of your pictures.
> What are the rules for a Dooney & Burke purse?



So "the rules" were as follows
1. You own a nice purse - you own a nice purse, you must own a nice wallet
2. This is a really good purse - it does not touch the floor - not at work, not in the car, not even at home
3. You must register it with Dooney & Burke in case something does happen to it.
4. The children are not allowed to play with it. Neither is your husband.


----------



## tmh0206

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> So "the rules" were as follows
> 1. You own a nice purse - you own a nice purse, you must own a nice wallet
> 2. This is a really good purse - it does not touch the floor - not at work, not in the car, not even at home
> 3. You must register it with Dooney & Burke in case something does happen to it.
> 4. The children are not allowed to play with it. Neither is your husband.



i would be happy if i could just keep them out of my wallet!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

QuiverofArrows said:


> Okay, so it is on YCMT. I don't know why I can't find everything today on there. It seems I had problems in one of the browsers before but don't remember what the problem was right now. You're right, that one has three layers. The girls want yellow dot underneath and red dot above with black dot trim. I want to make the layer below knee length so they can wear it as a sundress if they want to but they want to wear it over some jeans with yellow dot ruffled cuffs. Y'all make me nervous when you start talking about not using patterns.  I don't venture outside of my box often because that is a very scary place to be.  Maybe, just maybe, I might try it with only one pattern.
> 
> Now, does anyone know a good place to get the yellow dot? I have many, many yards of the minnie dot and I like the Michael Miller black dot. We are in a little town and the closest fabric store (Joann's) is about an hour away, maybe more. There is another one that carries some Amy Butler and Miller but it's over an hour away in the other direction. Roanoke is about 2 1/2 hrs away but I will be there the end of June for a homeschool convention so will have all the younger children by myself and maybe a couple hrs to get some things.
> 
> I think to overcome my applique anxiety then I might use a fabric panel for the back of the little boys bowling shirts. I'll be lucky if my 13yo son wants to even wear the same color as us. I wouldn't expect him to wear anything childish but I think the bowling shirts are nice, even for older boys and men.



My Joann's has the yellow dot most of the time.



littlepeppers said:


> How long did it take you to sew all of that?  I have 6 months.



I started after Christmas, but had to take a break to take care of my Dad in Chicago, and I'm working full time; so you could probably do it in a little less time.  I'd recommend starting now, though- it's better to finish early than late LOL.


tricia said:


> OK, so now for the question that everyone must be totally annoyed with by now.  My Birthday was yesterday and Mother's Day was on the weekend, and my family (parents, DH, kids, Nana) are getting me an embroidery machine
> 
> I have a Singer Dealer in town, but I have not heard good things about Singer on this thread.  There is a Brother Dealer about an hour from me, and I had thought that I would get the PE-750D.  Now I just found out that a Janome dealer is opening here in a few weeks.  Does anyone have any thoughts on Singer, Brother or Janome?



I have a Janome sewing/embroidery machine.  It's fine; it goes in the shop once in a while.  I did find that not all digitizers do the Janome format, and that if they do, sometimes they only do 4x4 in it.  I Also have a brother embroidery machine and I love, love, love it.


babynala said:


> I never got to post about your great Animal Kingdom dress.  It is beautiful.  As you can tell by my "name" I am a Lion King fan so I really LOVE that dress and the baby Simba shirt.  Great idea to wear the St. Patrick's day outfits to Raglan Road.  Have you ever been there before?  Your son seems to look older from St. Patrick's day to now.  He is so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide which ones I like better.  I love the Birthday dress with the princesses.  The Park Fare outfits are very cute.  I'm sure they will be a big hit.


Thanks!  We haven't been to raglan road yet, but I hear good things about it.  My husband and son are Irish born, and my kids are really into Irish music and dance, so I thought it would be fun.


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> We are back from Disney! Got in last night at 1230am - plane landed at 1130ish. Girls slept til 1150am this morning! We had a great time! Tiring but reaaly had a fun time. Did a few things we have never done, saw a few things we have not seen --- including DeVine -we saw her!!! We also got to see Jessie outside of the parade - Joci was so excited! Jessie made a big fuss about Joci's Jessie dress and Buzz & Woody made big fusses over their Woody's Roundup dresses too! DH suprised me with money in a card for Mother's Day to buy a dress in CHina in EPCOT - I have been wanting one for years, alas they did not have any I liked or that fit properly. So I bought a Dooney & Burke purse instead! I have never owned an expensive purse before and my friend gave me "the rules" about owning a Dooney. hahahaha even my DH laughed when I was talking to him about "the rules" I will post just a couple pics now but will post more in their customs when I get the regular camera out of the car.


What great pics!  Glad you had an awesome time- what park did you meet Woody and Jessie in?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

We saw Jessie next to pizza planet and Woody & Buzz were together across from Toy Story Mania.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Please tell me I'm doing the right thing!

I was at the Brother dealer this weekend picking a few things up on sale, and the owner who knows I drool over the 4500D offered me an amazing deal (I think)
$4700 + tax
$300 brother rebate
6 months interest free financing

then: my mom offered to pay half.

So, I love this machine, I really, really want this machine; I would totally use this machine to it's full ability and capacity.  But: I don't NEED this machine.  I have one, even if it's hoop is smaller and it doesn't cut jump stitches and it doesn't have Disney designs, and it has a blurry black/grey display instead of a huge color one.  I don't need it.  I need to pay off debt.  Yes, I could afford the monthly payments, but that is still money that could be used to pay off debt.  

The offer expires in 2 hours, and I've done ok until now, but I think I just needed reassurance that I'm doing the right thing not getting it.  That even though it was a great deal, it is better to pay off what needs to be paid off and then save for a bigger, better machine so that when I do get it, all I have is the joy of it, not the mixed feelings I would have now.  

Sorry to be so shallow; thanks for the validation.
Nicole


----------



## ellenbenny

ireland_nicole said:


> Please tell me I'm doing the right thing!
> 
> I was at the Brother dealer this weekend picking a few things up on sale, and the owner who knows I drool over the 4500D offered me an amazing deal (I think)
> $4700 + tax
> $300 brother rebate
> 6 months interest free financing
> 
> then: my mom offered to pay half.
> 
> So, I love this machine, I really, really want this machine; I would totally use this machine to it's full ability and capacity.  But: I don't NEED this machine.  I have one, even if it's hoop is smaller and it doesn't cut jump stitches and it doesn't have Disney designs, and it has a blurry black/grey display instead of a huge color one.  I don't need it.  I need to pay off debt.  Yes, I could afford the monthly payments, but that is still money that could be used to pay off debt.
> 
> The offer expires in 2 hours, and I've done ok until now, but I think I just needed reassurance that I'm doing the right thing not getting it.  That even though it was a great deal, it is better to pay off what needs to be paid off and then save for a bigger, better machine so that when I do get it, all I have is the joy of it, not the mixed feelings I would have now.
> 
> Sorry to be so shallow; thanks for the validation.
> Nicole



I believe that you will be able to find a deal this good again in the future and that you are better off paying off debt.  Good deals come along all the time.  Just my humble opinion.  I think you are doing the right thing.


----------



## SallyfromDE

ireland_nicole said:


> Please tell me I'm doing the right thing!
> 
> I was at the Brother dealer this weekend picking a few things up on sale, and the owner who knows I drool over the 4500D offered me an amazing deal (I think)
> $4700 + tax
> $300 brother rebate
> 6 months interest free financing
> 
> then: my mom offered to pay half.
> 
> So, I love this machine, I really, really want this machine; I would totally use this machine to it's full ability and capacity.  But: I don't NEED this machine.  I have one, even if it's hoop is smaller and it doesn't cut jump stitches and it doesn't have Disney designs, and it has a blurry black/grey display instead of a huge color one.  I don't need it.  I need to pay off debt.  Yes, I could afford the monthly payments, but that is still money that could be used to pay off debt.
> 
> The offer expires in 2 hours, and I've done ok until now, but I think I just needed reassurance that I'm doing the right thing not getting it.  That even though it was a great deal, it is better to pay off what needs to be paid off and then save for a bigger, better machine so that when I do get it, all I have is the joy of it, not the mixed feelings I would have now.
> 
> Sorry to be so shallow; thanks for the validation.
> Nicole



The only thing you really NEED is food and water. I say go for it. Since Mom is paying half, I don't see why your asking.  Will they take a trade, or can you sell the old machine to help pay down debt?


----------



## NiniMorris

I just have to say...if the 'good' deal has a time limit...I always say no.

Nini


----------



## itsheresomewhere

ireland_nicole said:


> Please tell me I'm doing the right thing!
> 
> I was at the Brother dealer this weekend picking a few things up on sale, and the owner who knows I drool over the 4500D offered me an amazing deal (I think)
> $4700 + tax
> $300 brother rebate
> 6 months interest free financing
> 
> then: my mom offered to pay half.
> 
> So, I love this machine, I really, really want this machine; I would totally use this machine to it's full ability and capacity.  But: I don't NEED this machine.  I have one, even if it's hoop is smaller and it doesn't cut jump stitches and it doesn't have Disney designs, and it has a blurry black/grey display instead of a huge color one.  I don't need it.  I need to pay off debt.  Yes, I could afford the monthly payments, but that is still money that could be used to pay off debt.
> 
> The offer expires in 2 hours, and I've done ok until now, but I think I just needed reassurance that I'm doing the right thing not getting it.  That even though it was a great deal, it is better to pay off what needs to be paid off and then save for a bigger, better machine so that when I do get it, all I have is the joy of it, not the mixed feelings I would have now.
> 
> Sorry to be so shallow; thanks for the validation.
> Nicole



keep in mind that i am near nyc so things are more but in the two sewing machine shops I deal with that machine is 3900-4000 new.  Brother has been running the rebate about every other month.


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! I am about 20 pages behind...AGAIN!!! LOL!
> 
> Yesterday was my Levi's birthday (he would have been 4) and we held a memorial service for him. I didn't get many pictures. Here is his stone with the flowers and balloons:
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=313359&l=3322f68eae&id=100000060367217
> 
> A friend got the service on video. Hopefully, I will be able to share that soon!!! The day really cleared up. It was beautiful! We did a dove release. Isabelle got to release the dove that represented Levi's spirit.



Happy Birthday to Levi! 

.... and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## tmh0206

ireland_nicole said:


> Please tell me I'm doing the right thing!
> 
> I was at the Brother dealer this weekend picking a few things up on sale, and the owner who knows I drool over the 4500D offered me an amazing deal (I think)
> $4700 + tax
> $300 brother rebate
> 6 months interest free financing
> 
> then: my mom offered to pay half.
> 
> So, I love this machine, I really, really want this machine; I would totally use this machine to it's full ability and capacity.  But: I don't NEED this machine.  I have one, even if it's hoop is smaller and it doesn't cut jump stitches and it doesn't have Disney designs, and it has a blurry black/grey display instead of a huge color one.  I don't need it.  I need to pay off debt.  Yes, I could afford the monthly payments, but that is still money that could be used to pay off debt.
> 
> The offer expires in 2 hours, and I've done ok until now, but I think I just needed reassurance that I'm doing the right thing not getting it.  That even though it was a great deal, it is better to pay off what needs to be paid off and then save for a bigger, better machine so that when I do get it, all I have is the joy of it, not the mixed feelings I would have now.
> 
> Sorry to be so shallow; thanks for the validation.
> Nicole



life is easier when you are debt free and offers like this will always come along again, that is just my opinion, hope it helps.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! I am about 20 pages behind...AGAIN!!! LOL!
> 
> Yesterday was my Levi's birthday (he would have been 4) and we held a memorial service for him. I didn't get many pictures. Here is his stone with the flowers and balloons:
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=313359&l=3322f68eae&id=100000060367217
> 
> A friend got the service on video. Hopefully, I will be able to share that soon!!! The day really cleared up. It was beautiful! We did a dove release. Isabelle got to release the dove that represented Levi's spirit.



It looked beautiful!  Hope it helped, even just a little bit.


----------



## littlepeppers

tmh0206 said:


> i would be happy if i could just keep them out of my wallet!!!



I'll just be glad when I can lose the diaper bag & carry a purse again.


----------



## glorib

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am so excited at the thought of meeting you guys!  I will warn you....please don't think my DH is anti-social...well...maybe he is...he just likes to get away and be with the family.  BUT...I really would love to meet you guys!!!!!  We will most likely be there all day RD to nightfall!   Let me know if you guys come up with something!





ireland_nicole said:


> Your DH sounds like mine!  He's just very introverted (and I'm so not); I'm sure we can figure something out



OK - It's a must!  We have to meet!  My husband sounds like both of yours!  He's the best guy once you get to know him, but it takes quite a while for him to "warm up" to someone and show his real personality.  So we all need to meet and our hubbies can all be anti-social together!

P.S. Nicole, your new outfits that you posted are great!  I do think our kids are going to be dressed somewhat similar - I just stitched out that Mickey Jack Sparrow for my son the other day!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

glorib said:


> OK - It's a must!  We have to meet!  My husband sounds like both of yours!  He's the best guy once you get to know him, but it takes quite a while for him to "warm up" to someone and show his real personality.  So we all need to meet and our hubbies can all be anti-social together!
> 
> P.S. Nicole, your new outfits that you posted are great!  I do think our kids are going to be dressed somewhat similar - I just stitched out that Mickey Jack Sparrow for my son the other day!




  That is too funny...I just can't  wait to see the eye roll when I tell him I have some people I want to meet...he really has no idea how close we all are on here and he will never get it....it really should be funny!  Do you guys all think you will be watching the motorcade?  If so, that may be a good time for all of us to meet up...like I said it usually starts around 11:40.  Last year we staked our spots out an hour in advance right across from the entrance to Indiana Jones.  They should be releasing the times for evertyhing soon so we can decide if that will work...and hey, I am all about keeping plans loose since we have such social mates!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> So "the rules" were as follows
> 1. You own a nice purse - you own a nice purse, you must own a nice wallet
> 2. This is a really good purse - it does not touch the floor - not at work, not in the car, not even at home
> 3. You must register it with Dooney & Burke in case something does happen to it.
> 4. The children are not allowed to play with it. Neither is your husband.



Too funny, I have had one for years and didn't know there were Rules...I think I have broken all of them


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Granna4679 said:


> Tnkrbelle565 - Love the SW outfit.  I am going to be making those in a week or so myself for our June trip.




Thank you...can't wait to see what you come up with 



teresajoy said:


> That is cute!!! Good job!



Thank you!



babynala said:


> this dress is so nice and I love your toothless model.



Thank you!



ireland_nicole said:


>



Super cute!!!  Looks like we are missing you by a week.



froggy33 said:


> I made this for my daughter to wear to the 1900 Park Fare breakfast.  It has the look of Mary, but without all the frill.



Love it!  We are going to see Mary Poppins.  I was wondering what to make.  This is much more kid friendly than all white on a 7 year old.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> Too funny, I have had one for years and didn't know there were Rules...I think I have broken all of them




Me too!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

self promotion- while others are destashing fabric, I am destashing patterns of various types on FB. I will give it a few days and then post stuff on etsy.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

MinnieVanMom said:


> May I suggest Ding from SWA?  I got our airfare for $99 each way from SLC to MCO.
> !



We usually love to fly SWA but now they don't offer any nonstop flights from our airport.   I'm not sure I want it to take twice as long to get there.  Ya know?


Diz-Mommy said:


> The program is called Embird and this function is called the Iconizer.
> :


Embird is something that needs to be purchased, right?


babynala said:


> I think you still have some time.  If you can fly Southwest then the Ding software is a good choice.  Did you try Kayak?  I know it is frustrating not to have everything finalized, just keep checking the prices.  You are not that close so hopefully the prices will go down.





woodkins said:


> Don't know if you can fly Southwest, but we always fly them & if you check back every morning sometimes flight prices can change drastically within a day or two. Another nice feature is that if you book and the price drops you can rebook and they will give you a SW credit for the old flight amount that is good for a year. We always make sure to book each flight separately so that we can do this. You can also download their ding feature so they alert you to price drops.


I guess we will just keep checking.  I wish southwest would offer non stop flights again.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



Glad you are back and had a good time!  Can't wait to hear about how surprised your girls were!  I hope Jessie is out and abotu when we are there.  I also can't wait to see more of your pictures and of course a pic of your new purse.


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


> hmm, I should be working; but I can probably spare a minute, and it looks like today's installment might be timely, so without further ado, I bring you: Pirate and Princess Day!  aka DD's Birthday
> 
> AM outfits: (We'll be in MK, do a surprise BBB and then CRT with the girls while DS does the grand pirate adventure in the AM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all saw DD's dress back in January, it has six princesses embroidered around the skirt; the ladies are wearing glittery Castle T's, the men are wearing larger versions of the Mickey Jack T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM outfits: Going to 1900 Park Faire, so of course had to do something steps- DD will be wearing Prince Charming Mickey (And when DD is standing up straight, Drizella's head isn't cut off LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for Lookin'- see ya tomorrow!



Nicole - I love ALL your outfits!!!! I love seeing grown ups dressed up too!!! I always loved your son's sham ROCK shirt - too cool!!!!



LisaZoe said:


> How to you sew the pieces together? If it's a narrow seam, you should be fine. If you used fusible, I think you're safe, too. If you are concerned, you could do a line of satin stitching to follow the line between the 2 colors in thread to match one of them.
> 
> BTW - I really have hoop envy. My local quilt shop has their sewing machine area near the back entrance that I use. The last 2 times I've been there they've had examples of embroidery done on one of the machines - and it's HUGE compared to what I can do. I'm determined to find a way to make the 4x4 hoop an asset, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Although we have a quilt shop in town that is great, I love shopping online since I can get almost any print I want. For yellow dots, I like the Robert Kaufman Pimatex Basics... but it's been hard to find the larger dots online for some reason. Michael Miller has at least one yellow dot (Ta Dot) with their Gnomeville line so I might use that. My biggest is that it's hard to tell the true color of the yellow online with some shops since their photos aren't that great.



Lisa, I sewed them together so hopefully it will be fine!! I just try to have fun with my 4x4 hoop....I love watching Heather's designs come to life right in front of me!! I also made a shirt or 2 for work and since the designs are smaller, Im totally allowed to wear them!!! Is the Audrey skirt for sale now?



NiniMorris said:


> I would love to see a tutorial...  (argh!  I've GOT to get the rolled hem worked out on my serger!)
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Me too Nini - I really dont think I use my serger to its fullest capability....


----------



## mgmsmommy

Bugsmom73 said:


> Simple End of the Year Gifts.
> 
> HELP.  I am having minor foot surgery today and I have no ideas.
> 
> I will make Messanger bags or Owl Tote for the 2 main teachers for my kids(YCMT pattern)
> 
> What do I do for the aides and the bus drivers?  DS has 3 bus drivers and 4 aides(2 of which are men).  DD has one bus driver that has been consistent and the new morning one, I don't care much for.  She is never on time.



My new go to simple gift is these notebook folders using the tutorial found here:  http://accelerando-regina.blogspot.com/2009/12/my-1st-tutorial-notebook-w-matching-pen.html 

It's what I made for all my kids' teachers at Christmas & I personalized them w/ my embroidery machine before I assembled them. They loved them & I loved how nice they came out looking & easy they were to put together.  I didn't make my pens matching w/fabric though.  (I couldn't get them turned out tiny enough I'm sure it's just an issue for me)
HTH & hope you have a quick recovery


----------



## ireland_nicole

Could y'all please pray? We're at the Childrens hospital ER with DS.  Will post more later


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> Could y'all please pray? We're at the Childrens hospital ER with DS.  Will post more later



Of course we will. Keep us posted, and I hope all is well.


----------



## Disneymom1218

ireland_nicole said:


> Could y'all please pray? We're at the Childrens hospital ER with DS.  Will post more later



Prayers and Pixie Dust headed your way. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

ireland_nicole said:


> Could y'all please pray? We're at the Childrens hospital ER with DS.  Will post more later



Oh, no!!  You got it, sister!!  Lots of prayers headed your way.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mirb1214 said:


> I do not have an embroidery machine, but if I purchase a digital design, can I save the file to a flash drive and give it to my friend that DOES have a embroidery machine?  Or, do I just need to have her purchase the disign directly so that the file will already be on her computer?  Are these designs transferrable?  I'm in a huge time crunch for our trip in 2.5 weeks and I am not going to have time to do these "by hand".
> Thanks!


As already stated you must make sure you get the correct format.  Brother uses PES.  You can purchase it and send it to your friend or bring it over on a jump drive.  It is just a straight file transfer like any other, click the paperclip and send the file.  Good luck and have a great trip.



babynala said:


> You guys finally convinced me that I "needed" an embroidery machine and this is what I got for Mother's Day (and for every upcoming holiday and birthday for the next 20 years).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not ready to make this purchase but my local dealer was having a sale and I've been thinking about it for a long time.  I figured I better spend that tax return money before it went towards some computer equipment or something.  It is still in the box but I have managed to take out the manual (figured it was a good place to start).  I want to get started playing with it but I need to get some thread.  I found the Marathon link in previous posts and was going to start there.  I think I remember that you can call Marathon and request different colors of thread.  Are there any colors that you use more then others that I should request instead of getting the standard most popular colors?
> 
> I was going to get some pre-wound Brother bobbins to use and I figured I will need some special scissors and some stabilizers but wanted to see if anyone had any other suggestions.
> Thanks!


Congrats on the new machine, that is just wonderful.  I got the 61 threads and holder, I buy med weight stabilizer all the time and use more than I should.  I also bought water solvy for towels.  I do use pre wound bobbins because they are easy to use.  I got the plastic ones that can be reused and then use them for the sewing mode on the machine.  Have fun, I can't wait to see what you make.


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> So "the rules" were as follows
> 1. You own a nice purse - you own a nice purse, you must own a nice wallet
> 2. This is a really good purse - it does not touch the floor - not at work, not in the car, not even at home
> 3. You must register it with Dooney & Burke in case something does happen to it.
> 4. The children are not allowed to play with it. Neither is your husband.


Is that what went wrong when I got my first LV purse?  Now I have the LV wallet and more LV purses.  Great rules that apply to a purse that cost more than a small car.



ireland_nicole said:


> Please tell me I'm doing the right thing!
> 
> I was at the Brother dealer this weekend picking a few things up on sale, and the owner who knows I drool over the 4500D offered me an amazing deal (I think)
> $4700 + tax
> $300 brother rebate
> 6 months interest free financing
> 
> then: my mom offered to pay half.
> 
> So, I love this machine, I really, really want this machine; I would totally use this machine to it's full ability and capacity.  But: I don't NEED this machine.  I have one, even if it's hoop is smaller and it doesn't cut jump stitches and it doesn't have Disney designs, and it has a blurry black/grey display instead of a huge color one.  I don't need it.  I need to pay off debt.  Yes, I could afford the monthly payments, but that is still money that could be used to pay off debt.
> 
> The offer expires in 2 hours, and I've done ok until now, but I think I just needed reassurance that I'm doing the right thing not getting it.  That even though it was a great deal, it is better to pay off what needs to be paid off and then save for a bigger, better machine so that when I do get it, all I have is the joy of it, not the mixed feelings I would have now.
> 
> Sorry to be so shallow; thanks for the validation.
> Nicole


Nicole, you at not shallow at all.  It is just that you want the new shining machine.  But as a follower of Dave Ramsey I must tell you that you don't get the machine until you can pay cash for it.  Not only the machine but all purchases.  It is hard but so worth it in the end.  I found my 4000D on ebay, it was under 2K barely and I paid cash.  Well I put on my credit card and then paid it off the minute the charges hit.  Nicole, I am more peaceful than ever with our WDW trips, car purchase and the sewing machine because I followed Dave Ramsey and got out of debt first, and now only pay cash.  If I don't have the cash the answer is no.  Sorry my friend, it is not the answer you want to hear, but you are a friend, a member of the club, so I must tell you the truth instead.



ireland_nicole said:


> Could y'all please pray? We're at the Childrens hospital ER with DS.  Will post more later


Nicole, I will of course say a prayer, God's peace be with you and your DS.  Please let us know what happen and if we can do more for you.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok get ready for lots of pics from the parks!


----------



## PrincessKell

ireland_nicole said:


> Could y'all please pray? We're at the Childrens hospital ER with DS.  Will post more later



Thoughts and prayers coming your way. If there is anything you need please let us know.  Keep us posted.


----------



## PrincessKell

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok get ready for lots of pics from the parks!



OH MY WORD! Those are all so great, I want to pick a favorite, but I can't!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

And a few more pics...
























We were able to meet Tiana & Naveen! They asked the girls their names and when we introduced Evangeline they started calling her "Evening Star". It was so cute!








And we will end the day in the MK with one of my favorite pics!




Good night all!


----------



## DisneyKings

PrincessKell said:


> *Well it seems I have a wedding to go to!!! *
> 
> Um, Georgia just informed me that she is getting married to Peter Pan!! There will be ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND ONE HUNDRED NINTY EIGHT people attending!!! I do not know how I will be able to afford this wedding of hers! She is also wearing a green wedding gown with emeralds on the neckline. It will be beautiful she says.
> 
> Isn't that fantastic! hehe I love my kiddo. She has been on a Peter Pan kick for about a week now. He has been visiting her at night. I dont know how much I like this kid if he is sneakin in my house in the middle of the night. HA!
> 
> Oh and she just told me that Peter is coming to get her at 11pm tonight! Sorry Sweet Peach that is past your bed time. hahaha



So sweet!



ireland_nicole said:


> hmm, I should be working; but I can probably spare a minute, and it looks like today's installment might be timely, so without further ado, I bring you: Pirate and Princess Day!  aka DD's Birthday
> 
> AM outfits: (We'll be in MK, do a surprise BBB and then CRT with the girls while DS does the grand pirate adventure in the AM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all saw DD's dress back in January, it has six princesses embroidered around the skirt; the ladies are wearing glittery Castle T's, the men are wearing larger versions of the Mickey Jack T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM outfits: Going to 1900 Park Faire, so of course had to do something steps- DD will be wearing Prince Charming Mickey (And when DD is standing up straight, Drizella's head isn't cut off LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for Lookin'- see ya tomorrow!



Love all of these & the previous ones you have posted!

*MEGA HOOP QUESTION*
My Brother has a 5x7 max, but I have the multi-positional 6x10.  I can't just use the 6x10 designs that are out there, can I?  Is there an easy way to change those designs in Stitch Era to make them work with my hoop???


----------



## PrincessKell

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> And a few more pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to meet Tiana & Naveen! They asked the girls their names and when we introduced Evangeline they started calling her "Evening Star". It was so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we will end the day in the MK with one of my favorite pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night all!



That is sooo sweet about Tiana and Naveen calling her "Evening Star"  I love the picture of the girls in front of the Castle! Again, they are all great.


----------



## LisaZoe

Here's something for one of the Big Gives. I also did an appliqued tee with Woody on the front but didn't think to get a photo before I mailed it.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> And a few more pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to meet Tiana & Naveen! They asked the girls their names and when we introduced Evangeline they started calling her "Evening Star". It was so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we will end the day in the MK with one of my favorite pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night all!



Your girls and their clothes are sooo cute, it looks like you guys had a great trip!!!!  Love all the fun fabrics and fun designs!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

For those of you that have used Carla C's patterns what do you use to make the pattern?  I ordered the A-line dress and easy fit pants patterns today and now have to put the pattern on some kind of paper, just trying to figure out what would work out the best.

Thanks, Erika


----------



## NiniMorris

erikawolf2004 said:


> For those of you that have used Carla C's patterns what do you use to make the pattern?  I ordered the A-line dress and easy fit pants patterns today and now have to put the pattern on some kind of paper, just trying to figure out what would work out the best.
> 
> Thanks, Erika



I like to use Freezer paper...It will last a long time, and you can lightly iron the paper to the fabric...no pinning required!  It is the way I taught my DD9 how to sew a couple years ago.  As long as you don't use a too hot iron the pattern can be reused many times.

I also have a large roll of paper that the kids have been using to draw on...for YEARS!  I think I got it at Sams.  It is lasting way longer than I thought it would.

My DIL uses wrapping paper that she doesn't like any more.  She has also used newsprint (without the printing on it!)


Have fun


Nini


----------



## babynala

aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! I am about 20 pages behind...AGAIN!!! LOL!
> 
> Yesterday was my Levi's birthday (he would have been 4) and we held a memorial service for him. I didn't get many pictures. Here is his stone with the flowers and balloons:
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=313359&l=3322f68eae&id=100000060367217
> 
> A friend got the service on video. Hopefully, I will be able to share that soon!!! The day really cleared up. It was beautiful! We did a dove release. Isabelle got to release the dove that represented Levi's spirit.


Sounds like a beautiful service


----------



## babynala

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> So "the rules" were as follows
> 1. You own a nice purse - you own a nice purse, you must own a nice wallet
> 2. This is a really good purse - it does not touch the floor - not at work, not in the car, not even at home
> 3. You must register it with Dooney & Burke in case something does happen to it.
> 4. The children are not allowed to play with it. Neither is your husband.







ireland_nicole said:


> Could y'all please pray? We're at the Childrens hospital ER with DS.  Will post more later


hope all is well.  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> And a few more pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to meet Tiana & Naveen! They asked the girls their names and when we introduced Evangeline they started calling her "Evening Star". It was so cute!
> Good night all!


Great pictures, looks like everyone is having lots of fun.  Your dresses are beautiful.  



LisaZoe said:


> Here's something for one of the Big Gives. I also did an appliqued tee with Woody on the front but didn't think to get a photo before I mailed it.


So cute.  I love the t-shirt and of course the skirt is fabulous - love the ruffles.  I think I could get my DD8 to love that skirt.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> For those of you that have used Carla C's patterns what do you use to make the pattern?  I ordered the A-line dress and easy fit pants patterns today and now have to put the pattern on some kind of paper, just trying to figure out what would work out the best.
> 
> Thanks, Erika


I used wrapping paper too.  It was handy on Christmas Eve when I was making my kids some PJ pants for Christmas morning.  I drew lines at various lengths and use the same pattern for all the pants and shorts that I make in the same size (S,M,L).


----------



## InkspressYourself

ireland_nicole said:


> Could y'all please pray? We're at the Childrens hospital ER with DS.  Will post more later


I'm so sorry.  I'll pray for you. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok get ready for lots of pics from the parks!





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> And a few more pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were able to meet Tiana & Naveen! They asked the girls their names and when we introduced Evangeline they started calling her "Evening Star". It was so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we will end the day in the MK with one of my favorite pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night all!


Wow!!!  My jaw is on the floor.  You are all gorgeous and it looks like you had a great time.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

InkspressYourself said:


> Wow, that would take me a year and a day.  I'm so impressed, it's gorgeous.





Granna4679 said:


> Love the VHC outfit!  You did an awesome job.





teresajoy said:


> This outfit is adorable!!!
> 
> This is so adorable!



Thanks everyone!  I've been gone for a conference, but I'm determined to catch back up this time.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Alicia~those were beautiful photos! I'm glad you were able to do the Dove release.

Nicole~I've been praying and hope everything is okay.

I have some GREAT news! I just found out the results from my BIL's MRI. The brain tumors are shrinking and his tumor markers have gone down 111pts, the most they have ever done!  Spoke with my baby sister on Tuesday and the insurance is refusing to pay for the meds that are working! Grrr. They will pay for treatments that cost about $20k but not for the ones that he does better with that cost under $4k. He gets them every 2 weeks and now they are faced with possibly having to foot part of that bill. Since he is not able to work as often as he was and they just bought a house and were married less than 2 yrs ago, there is a lot of financial stress for them. I found out this morning that his family is going to hold a benefit and silent auction for them. I was just trying to think about how we could help them when I heard the news on Tuesday. Praying they are able to get insurance to agree to cover the treatments.

Now that we have the outfits pretty much determined for our trip, my middle girls are going to learn how to make hairbows so they can make their own bows for the trip. My 7yo wants as little fluff and ruffles as possible but still cutesy and quirky. My 11yo wants the puffiest, fluffiest and ruffliest of anything she can have because it's much more magical that way.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok so here is the bag-----


----------



## Disneymom1218

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok so here is the bag-----



That is adorable. I am not a big D&B fan, but I would carry that one. LOL I think vera bradley needs to make up some bags with Disney fabric


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

erikawolf2004 said:


> For those of you that have used Carla C's patterns what do you use to make the pattern?  I ordered the A-line dress and easy fit pants patterns today and now have to put the pattern on some kind of paper, just trying to figure out what would work out the best.
> 
> Thanks, Erika



I actually first use printer paper to make the pieces (traced on printer paper) that are all together from a paper pattern or that you have to tape together from epatterns. Then I make them on posterboard so I can keep them and write on them. I found for me anyway that they hold up better. Plus my kids can't tear them so easy.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Disneymom1218 said:


> That is adorable. I am not a big D&B fan, but I would carry that one. LOL I think vera bradley needs to make up some bags with Disney fabric



Not that I am a fan either --- most of my purses come from Wallyworld or target  since I could never see spending that much on a purse -- but I kept coming back to this purse and the more I saw it the more I liked it. Plus DH sent $250 in a Mother's Day card for me to get a dress in China because I have wanted one of the dresses in the shop for years. I couldn't find any patterns I liked nor could I find one in my size of something I kind of liked. So back to the bag with extra money left over for a few other things!


----------



## i12go2wdw

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok get ready for lots of pics from the parks!



What a beautiful family you have and those outfits are amazing, I love that you kinda matched too!! Were you stopped a lot being asked about the dresses?


----------



## Granna4679

Does anyone have any ideas or examples of something to do for Animal Kingdom and Christmas together??


----------



## birdie757

I just had to share this pic of my dd and my little niece.  I made them these matching dresses to have their photos taken together for my mom's mother's day gift.  Now that she has her pics I can post it without the risk of her snooping...lol.  My niece is a chunk...she is only 4 months old in this pic!


----------



## PrincessKell

LisaZoe said:


> Here's something for one of the Big Gives. I also did an appliqued tee with Woody on the front but didn't think to get a photo before I mailed it.



Lisa, that outfit is great. hmmm I have that fabric now my mind is a whirling! haha



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok so here is the bag-----



OH, now I could sport that purse! I'm not a purse person AT ALL! The only one I use is a tote bag I made with flannel that came from my Aunts stash from after she passed away... but I could use that one. hehe



birdie757 said:


> I just had to share this pic of my dd and my little niece.  I made them these matching dresses to have their photos taken together for my mom's mother's day gift.  Now that she has her pics I can post it without the risk of her snooping...lol.  My niece is a chunk...she is only 4 months old in this pic!



Awww so cute. I love chunky little baby legs and arms! What an adorable duo they are!


----------



## Jaylin

ireland_nicole said:


> Could y'all please pray? We're at the Childrens hospital ER with DS.  Will post more later



Oh how scary, many prayers are being sent your way!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok get ready for lots of pics from the parks!



I love all the outfits, but I must say that the Crush top is my absolute favorite!  Is it the Emma top?




LisaZoe said:


> Here's something for one of the Big Gives. I also did an appliqued tee with Woody on the front but didn't think to get a photo before I mailed it.



That's going to be one happy girl to get an awesome like that!



NiniMorris said:


> I like to use Freezer paper...It will last a long time, and you can lightly iron the paper to the fabric...no pinning required!  It is the way I taught my DD9 how to sew a couple years ago.  As long as you don't use a too hot iron the pattern can be reused many times.
> 
> I also have a large roll of paper that the kids have been using to draw on...for YEARS!  I think I got it at Sams.  It is lasting way longer than I thought it would.
> 
> My DIL uses wrapping paper that she doesn't like any more.  She has also used newsprint (without the printing on it!)
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Question....what is freezer paper?  Is that the official name?  If I go to the store can I just look for freezer paper?

The thought of not pinning sounds great to me!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay I just posted blank tshirts in my etsy store.  But now I am thinking I didn't do it right.  I listed kids shirts with the sizes and colors that I have available.  I did the same with the adults.  Shoul I have listed the sizes or colors as a separate item or just like I did.   I am sooooo  confused now.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

We did have some questions about their dresses and the Squirt top is an Emma Swing.  It is one of my favorites. I think my fav is the Seagull outfit though.


----------



## birdie757

LisaZoe said:


> Here's something for one of the Big Gives. I also did an appliqued tee with Woody on the front but didn't think to get a photo before I mailed it.



I love that outfit...what a lucky girl!

I do have a question though...as I am a bit confused.  I went to the facebook fan site and read that the pattern was available for a limited time there but could not find a link or anything to buy it.  Is it too late to buy it there or are we supposed to email you.  I am a little slow today...lol.


----------



## Jaylin

Sorry to ask this question again, I think it got buried a few pages back....
Has anyone seen plain white tanks for boys anywhere?  I'm having the hardest time finding them.  I've got a bunch of shirts to make for my DS for disney and I can't find the shirts!  (and I don't want the wife beater kind)


----------



## jham

MinnieVanMom said:


> Wendy, this dress is just too sweet. You did an awesome job and I love your creativity to use two colours.
> 
> I have kept up with your posts and just want to say I love all the clothing you made.  You must be super woman to get so much sewing done!  Everything is just adorable.  Hope you trip is filled with magic.
> 
> 
> I use a commercial pattern but apply the skilz from the bowling shirt.  I sew the fabrics together and fold the front pattern piece.  I also follow her way of putting in the collar.  It really is easy if you just take the time and think about how to do it first.
> 
> May I suggest Ding from SWA?  I got our airfare for $99 each way from SLC to MCO.
> 
> 
> I hated my first brother because I couldn't get the hoop onto the arm.  I sold it and bought the Innovis.  I love it!  Easy to use, easy instructions and my service guy likes the machine.  BTW, Happy Birthday and congrats on the machine.  You must post pictures!



The next time you find SLC-MCO for $99, you better let me know missy!


----------



## NiniMorris

Jaylin said:


> Question....what is freezer paper?  Is that the official name?  If I go to the store can I just look for freezer paper?
> 
> The thought of not pinning sounds great to me!



Yes, one of the brands that Wal Mart sells is Reynolds.  It comes in a blue box...usually right next to the aluminum foil and plastic wrap.  It is very easy to miss!

Almost all food stores carry it!  It is my favorite sewing notion...


Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

Jaylin said:


> Sorry to ask this question again, I think it got buried a few pages back....
> Has anyone seen plain white tanks for boys anywhere?  I'm having the hardest time finding them.  I've got a bunch of shirts to make for my DS for disney and I can't find the shirts!  (and I don't want the wife beater kind)



I got one at Wal Mart a month or 2 ago, not sure if they still have them.


----------



## billwendy

erikawolf2004 said:


> For those of you that have used Carla C's patterns what do you use to make the pattern?  I ordered the A-line dress and easy fit pants patterns today and now have to put the pattern on some kind of paper, just trying to figure out what would work out the best.
> 
> Thanks, Erika



I just use the paper it is printed out on, or when I go to print it I put card stock into the printer and print it out.  So do the rest of you guys print it out and then retrace it? For the easy fit pants, I just have the 3 printed pieces, and then I lay it on my fabric on my cutting mat and measure down how far I need it to go - I dont make a pattern piece for the long part of the leg.

LOVE seeing the girls in their outfits!! The nemo ones are my first favorite, but I love them all!! Love the CARS outfit too!!!

Lisa, love the tink skirt - adorable!!! What level would you say the pattern is?

ANyone heard from Nicole? Is her son okay?


----------



## Granna4679

I was gone for a day and am now about 9 pages behind.  Everyone's outfits are just gorgeous!  

We spent Tuesday night in the emergency room with DGD2.  She was complaining of bad headaches and very listless and nauseated (and throwing up).  They did CT and couldn't find anything.  No sinus infection or ear infection.  Really baffling.  They gave her a Z-pack and she seems to be doing better now 24 hours later.  DD double check with day care and there was no fall or anything...no noticeable head injury (no bruise or anything).  But Dr. said it could be sinusitus (??) or early migraines.  After lots of prayers,  I am hoping that is the last we will see of that.  Really scarey!

Mommie2JulietJocelyn - Love all of your pictures and outfits.  You did a fantastic job.  I want to hear about how surprised they were.  My favorite picture is the one of the girls in front of the castle at night but I love the seagull outfit.  Soooooo cute!

Love the recycled pants (what a great idea). 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - everything looks great.
> 
> I made Elizabeth a pink/blue Aurora for her 8th Birthday (in a month). Im going to get her the movie to go with it!! hope she likes it!! We saw a video clip on youtube where the fairies were fighting and she LOVED the dress like that -lol!



This is just so creative!  I really like how you swapped the colors.  BTW - I need an aunt like you...are you up for adoptions?



ireland_nicole said:


> hmm, I should be working; but I can probably spare a minute, and it looks like today's installment might be timely, so without further ado, I bring you: Pirate and Princess Day!  aka DD's Birthday
> 
> AM outfits: (We'll be in MK, do a surprise BBB and then CRT with the girls while DS does the grand pirate adventure in the AM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all saw DD's dress back in January, it has six princesses embroidered around the skirt; the ladies are wearing glittery Castle T's, the men are wearing larger versions of the Mickey Jack T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM outfits: Going to 1900 Park Faire, so of course had to do something steps- DD will be wearing Prince Charming Mickey (And when DD is standing up straight, Drizella's head isn't cut off LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for Lookin'- see ya tomorrow!



Nicole - All of your outfits are adorable.  The stepsister one is my favorite of the new ones (I still like the birthday one overall).  
Hope DS is fine.  What happened?



tricia said:


> OK, so now for the question that everyone must be totally annoyed with by now.  My Birthday was yesterday and Mother's Day was on the weekend, and my family (parents, DH, kids, Nana) are getting me an embroidery machine
> 
> I have a Singer Dealer in town, but I have not heard good things about Singer on this thread.  There is a Brother Dealer about an hour from me, and I had thought that I would get the PE-750D.  Now I just found out that a Janome dealer is opening here in a few weeks.  Does anyone have any thoughts on Singer, Brother or Janome?



I just got the Brother PE-750D a couple months ago.  I really love it.  It has a 5 x 7 hoop and it does everything so easily and really easy to thread.  Good luck with your purchase.  You can't go wrong with the Brother machines, I don't think.  I have a friend that has the Janome 300E.  She really likes it too but has had it back to the shop a couple times already.  



tricia said:


> Do I need PED Basic to buy designs from Heather and others?



There are probably other kinds of software to transfer designs but I bought this one and it is extremely easy.  I have had no problem.  I bought it from JoAnns (online) with a 50% coupon so it wasn't bad at all.  



LisaZoe said:


> I'm excited to start seeing even more Audrey skirts in the next few weeks.  I'm working on expanding the size range for girls to go from 3/6M to 14/16 then I'll get back to the women's sizes.
> 
> I have a question for those who may be planning to make the skirt. Would you be interested in a tutorial on how to make the skirt into one that is reversible? It would work for the flat front and wrap front styles but would only have one ruffle in the back (I think more ruffles would be too 'poufy' for a reversible skirt). I was thinking about trying to do a tutorial for my blog if anyone liked the idea.



Would love to see the tutorial!



babynala said:


> You guys finally convinced me that I "needed" an embroidery machine and this is what I got for Mother's Day (and for every upcoming holiday and birthday for the next 20 years).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not ready to make this purchase but my local dealer was having a sale and I've been thinking about it for a long time.  I figured I better spend that tax return money before it went towards some computer equipment or something.  It is still in the box but I have managed to take out the manual (figured it was a good place to start).  I want to get started playing with it but I need to get some thread.  I found the Marathon link in previous posts and was going to start there.  I think I remember that you can call Marathon and request different colors of thread.  Are there any colors that you use more then others that I should request instead of getting the standard most popular colors?
> 
> I was going to get some pre-wound Brother bobbins to use and I figured I will need some special scissors and some stabilizers but wanted to see if anyone had any other suggestions.
> 
> Thanks!



Congrats on your new baby.  And I just wanted to add....you will always need more black and white thread than anything else.  I bought the 50-pack most popular colors from Marathon and I haven't come across any color that I needed that wasn't included.  I also bought the box of pre-wound bobbins and love not having to wind them.  They really hold a lot more than if you wound them yourself.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> So "the rules" were as follows
> 1. You own a nice purse - you own a nice purse, you must own a nice wallet
> 2. This is a really good purse - it does not touch the floor - not at work, not in the car, not even at home
> 3. You must register it with Dooney & Burke in case something does happen to it.
> 4. The children are not allowed to play with it. Neither is your husband.



This is soooo funny!  And I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the purse.  I have never bought an expensive purse either but I would really like to have something like this one.



ireland_nicole said:


> Please tell me I'm doing the right thing!
> 
> I was at the Brother dealer this weekend picking a few things up on sale, and the owner who knows I drool over the 4500D offered me an amazing deal (I think)
> $4700 + tax
> $300 brother rebate
> 6 months interest free financing
> 
> then: my mom offered to pay half.
> 
> So, I love this machine, I really, really want this machine; I would totally use this machine to it's full ability and capacity.  But: I don't NEED this machine.  I have one, even if it's hoop is smaller and it doesn't cut jump stitches and it doesn't have Disney designs, and it has a blurry black/grey display instead of a huge color one.  I don't need it.  I need to pay off debt.  Yes, I could afford the monthly payments, but that is still money that could be used to pay off debt.
> 
> The offer expires in 2 hours, and I've done ok until now, but I think I just needed reassurance that I'm doing the right thing not getting it.  That even though it was a great deal, it is better to pay off what needs to be paid off and then save for a bigger, better machine so that when I do get it, all I have is the joy of it, not the mixed feelings I would have now.
> 
> Sorry to be so shallow; thanks for the validation.
> Nicole



Sounds like you REALLY know what the answer is before you do it.  Funny how our conscience speaks to us like that, huh?




LisaZoe said:


> Here's something for one of the Big Gives. I also did an appliqued tee with Woody on the front but didn't think to get a photo before I mailed it.



Too cute Lisa!  I think this is going to make one little girl VERY happy!






birdie757 said:


> I just had to share this pic of my dd and my little niece.  I made them these matching dresses to have their photos taken together for my mom's mother's day gift.  Now that she has her pics I can post it without the risk of her snooping...lol.  My niece is a chunk...she is only 4 months old in this pic!



Beautiful!  I love this picture.  I bet your mom was ecstatic to get this.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jham said:


> The next time you find SLC-MCO for $99, you better let me know missy!



It was a complete fluke.  We were at $159 each way and then I got a travelocity notice that it was $99 so we rebooked immediately.  I have never seen the fare that low ever before or since.  But I will always let you know.


----------



## wbarkhur

What type of fabric do you guys all use to make sleep pants?  I am wanting to make some for my kids for our trip in Nov/Dec (using the easy fit pants pattern), so I was looking at a flanel type fabric, but everything i find says not to use it for sleep wear. So what do I use? Thanks you guys are great.


----------



## ireland_nicole

wbarkhur said:


> What type of fabric do you guys all use to make sleep pants?  I am wanting to make some for my kids for our trip in Nov/Dec (using the easy fit pants pattern), so I was looking at a flanel type fabric, but everything i find says not to use it for sleep wear. So what do I use? Thanks you guys are great.



I use flannel; cottons aren't flame retardant, which is why they are labled that way.  There is a product that you can add (can't remember if it's sprayed or washed in) but we don't use it because my kids skin reacts to it.


----------



## birdie757

wbarkhur said:


> What type of fabric do you guys all use to make sleep pants?  I am wanting to make some for my kids for our trip in Nov/Dec (using the easy fit pants pattern), so I was looking at a flanel type fabric, but everything i find says not to use it for sleep wear. So what do I use? Thanks you guys are great.



I think that the warning is on pretty much all fabric that isn't treated to be fire retardant.  Even if you buy a pajama pattern from Simplicity or any of the major pattern companies they say they are not intended for sleepwear....lol.  They do have a small selection of fire retardant fabric at Joann's...but I don't like it personally and it is really expensive.

That being said, I started using "not approved" fabric for dd's pj's when she stopped sleeping in her crib.  I really like the flannel back satin for her but it is pretty girly.  I have also used flannel for the winter for the whole family.  Depending on when you are going it might be too hot for flannel though.  Seesucker is really nice for the summer because it is cooler and wears really well.  I even have a few seersucker pj's for the summer and they are some of my favorites.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Update on DS:
He's home for now, the night in the ER was fun, fun, fun!!!  Hopefully no surgery; just hoping the meds will work and we'll be in good shape.  Thank y'all so much for your prayers and kind thoughts- I feel like I ask for more than my fair share; speaking of which:
My Dad is doing well in the rehabilitation hospital and is hoping to be fitted for a prosthesis next week.
My Uncle is still on a ventilator, but trying to talk, he's awake, he recognizes us, and the dr's are now saying he should make a good recovery with hopefully few long term effects.  We're so grateful for a miracle, and the Dr's agree.


----------



## llaxton

Granna4679 said:


> We spent Tuesday night in the emergency room with DGD2.  She was complaining of bad headaches and very listless and nauseated (and throwing up).  They did CT and couldn't find anything.  No sinus infection or ear infection.  Really baffling.  They gave her a Z-pack and she seems to be doing better now 24 hours later.  DD double check with day care and there was no fall or anything...no noticeable head injury (no bruise or anything).  But Dr. said it could be sinusitus (??) or early migraines.  After lots of prayers,  I am hoping that is the last we will see of that.  Really scarey!



Did they check for strep? Mary had it about 3-4 weeks ago similar symptoms never complained of a sore throat. I think Z-pack is effective against it - so it may not matter. Glad she is doing better!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

ireland_nicole said:


> Update on DS:
> He's home for now, the night in the ER was fun, fun, fun!!!  Hopefully no surgery; just hoping the meds will work and we'll be in good shape.  Thank y'all so much for your prayers and kind thoughts- I feel like I ask for more than my fair share; speaking of which:
> My Dad is doing well in the rehabilitation hospital and is hoping to be fitted for a prosthesis next week.
> My Uncle is still on a ventilator, but trying to talk, he's awake, he recognizes us, and the dr's are now saying he should make a good recovery with hopefully few long term effects.  We're so grateful for a miracle, and the Dr's agree.



Glad to hear everything's looking up.  Hope it continues!


----------



## SallyfromDE

wbarkhur said:


> What type of fabric do you guys all use to make sleep pants?  I am wanting to make some for my kids for our trip in Nov/Dec (using the easy fit pants pattern), so I was looking at a flanel type fabric, but everything i find says not to use it for sleep wear. So what do I use? Thanks you guys are great.



I used to sell childrens clothing, and one thing they "train" you in is sleepwear. The not for children sleep, is for something like a nightgown. The thought is that the gown can be caught by a flame like a fire place or stove. More fitted PJs are  from a natural fiber like cotton. It won't adhere to the skin. Poly would melt onto the skin.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I put the video from the morning we left on FB  here is the link:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1377891460281

Not a huge loud reaction but cute all the same.


----------



## LisaZoe

billwendy said:


> Lisa, love the tink skirt - adorable!!! What level would you say the pattern is?



I would say it's definitely something a 'confident beginner' can make. IMO, the trickiest part is the ruffled back. It's not hard if you know how to gather but getting them attached evenly spaced takes some time. I think I spend more time on the ruffles and attaching them to the back then I do on the rest of the skirt construction.

I would love to know if others who've made the skirt think the pattern is more advanced than I do. Since I've been sewing for 35+ years (I started in utero, of course ), it's hard for me to know if I'm accurate in my assessment of the skill level needed.



Granna4679 said:


> Would love to see the tutorial!



After more thought on the idea of doing a tutorial on revising my own pattern, I think I'll make that a kind of 'theme' for my blog. I love to tweak patterns and can't get all the options in the pattern itself so putting them on my blog seemed like a great alternative. I already have a couple ideas for the Audrey skirt so just need to find time to make a skirt to photograph.



Granna4679 said:


> Too cute Lisa!  I think this is going to make one little girl VERY happy!



I hope so. I almost felt like I was cheating when I decided to do the simpler tee embellishment. I'd thought about doing an applique of Tink but ran out of time. I am really happy with how it came out, though, and will be using this method of doing names on tees in the future. That's one way to work around the size limitation of my hoop. 



wbarkhur said:


> What type of fabric do you guys all use to make sleep pants?  I am wanting to make some for my kids for our trip in Nov/Dec (using the easy fit pants pattern), so I was looking at a flanel type fabric, but everything i find says not to use it for sleep wear. So what do I use? Thanks you guys are great.



I'm not positive, but I believe the restrictions on using fabric for sleepwear is intended for those selling sleepwear or the fabric itself. The warnings on the fabric are to protect the manufacturer as much as inform the consumer. 

I've used flannel, woven cotton and satin for PJs. I think knits would be really comfy, too. If we had a wood stove or other heating that Zoe might stand close to for warmth, I'd be sure to make snug fitting clothes if they weren't made using flame-retardant fabric. We have a fireplace but rarely use it. I actually don't fully understand why only sleepwear is regulated like this. As a child I know I'd stand close to a heater or fireplace in cold weather in whatever I was wearing, not just PJs. I think many of the frilly dresses some girls wear would be more dangerous if they caught on fire than cotton PJs.



ireland_nicole said:


> Update on DS:
> He's home for now, the night in the ER was fun, fun, fun!!!  Hopefully no surgery; just hoping the meds will work and we'll be in good shape.  Thank y'all so much for your prayers and kind thoughts- I feel like I ask for more than my fair share; speaking of which:
> My Dad is doing well in the rehabilitation hospital and is hoping to be fitted for a prosthesis next week.
> My Uncle is still on a ventilator, but trying to talk, he's awake, he recognizes us, and the dr's are now saying he should make a good recovery with hopefully few long term effects.  We're so grateful for a miracle, and the Dr's agree.



I'm glad he's home. Sounds like things are starting to look up for your Dad and Uncle, too! I hope that trend continues for them all.


----------



## Clutterbug

Wanna know what a bad Disboutiquer I am???  I just now realized that you all had moved!!  Guess I haven't been around for a while and I'm a little behind.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi everyone! I just skimmed the last 4 pages (wow you girls are fast lately!)
We had our day trip to Hannah's eye surgeon for her pre-op (surgery on the 25th)
 But its a good hour each way. 
I put a book on cd on, I asked Megan at one point if she was listening and she said not really- she was looking at the trees (LOTS of green forest along the highway)
I didnt think anything of it, until about 45 minutes into the ride she starts crying- and my gut reaction "Does your head hurt honey??"
"NO!" (I bet she's sick of me asking LOL)
anyway- turns out looking at trees is not a good way to pass the time in a car for a 4 year old.
She didnt throw up, but she was greenish-bluish-grey, and just about crawled into the office with me.
She was fine- but it cracked me up- "Megan- DON'T look at the trees on the way home!"

Megan has been doing well, and to be honest- I really like having her around! She had such envy issues the first 6 months that Hannah was born, but she is back to her good self- and I will say, now that she is feeling better- I can REALLY tell, she was not acting herself after her head injuries- the best way to describe it is she acted like she was overtired ALL the time.
She is still having some issues with falling asleep, but her behaviour during the day is good. SO- advice for those with kids, if they get a big bonk on the head- sometimes its not just slurred speech, etc you gotta look out for...
_Its certainly been an eye opening experience for me._

Lisa- love the Tink with the skirt! I really wanted to get one done for my niece's b-day party, not sure if I can do it in one day on saturday or not, im such a slow sewer, This tink is so cute- Megan would love that, you always do such nice work.

Birdie- I love the outfits you made- really sweet and just my taste! Cute photo- the girls are adorable!!

Christmas at Animal Kingdom---Do you applique? What about doing the Lion King character's wearing a santa hat and then a strip work skirt in animal print and subtle christmas prints?
Or like Timone wearing a red an green striped scarf?
You could even do chip and dale in Safari garb- but have their clothes be red and green

or blue with snowflakes if you aren't a red and green person...


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I put the video from the morning we left on FB  here is the link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1377891460281
> 
> Not a huge loud reaction but cute all the same.



Very cute, did they get more excited when they got tot he airport?

I'm curious, are your pettis from Teresa's Sam? I really like them- not too crazy poofy- just perfect, they all looked so cute!


----------



## jham

LisaZoe said:


> I would say it's definitely something a 'confident beginner' can make. IMO, the trickiest part is the ruffled back. It's not hard if you know how to gather but getting them attached evenly spaced takes some time. I think I spend more time on the ruffles and attaching them to the back then I do on the rest of the skirt construction.
> 
> I would love to know if others who've made the skirt think the pattern is more advanced than I do. Since I've been sewing for 35+ years (I started in utero, of course ), it's hard for me to know if I'm accurate in my assessment of the skill level needed.
> 
> 
> 
> After more thought on the idea of doing a tutorial on revising my own pattern, I think I'll make that a kind of 'theme' for my blog. I love to tweak patterns and can't get all the options in the pattern itself so putting them on my blog seemed like a great alternative. I already have a couple ideas for the Audrey skirt so just need to find time to make a skirt to photograph.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. I almost felt like I was cheating when I decided to do the simpler tee embellishment. I'd thought about doing an applique of Tink but ran out of time. I am really happy with how it came out, though, and will be using this method of doing names on tees in the future. That's one way to work around the size limitation of my hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not positive, but I believe the restrictions on using fabric for sleepwear is intended for those selling sleepwear or the fabric itself. The warnings on the fabric are to protect the manufacturer as much as inform the consumer.
> 
> I've used flannel, woven cotton and satin for PJs. I think knits would be really comfy, too. If we had a wood stove or other heating that Zoe might stand close to for warmth, I'd be sure to make snug fitting clothes if they weren't made using flame-retardant fabric. We have a fireplace but rarely use it. I actually don't fully understand why only sleepwear is regulated like this. As a child I know I'd stand close to a heater or fireplace in cold weather in whatever I was wearing, not just PJs. I think many of the frilly dresses some girls wear would be more dangerous if they caught on fire than cotton PJs.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad he's home. Sounds like things are starting to look up for your Dad and Uncle, too! I hope that trend continues for them all.



Wendy, it should be no problem for your skill level.  It's not super quick or simple, but really, as Lisa said, the hard part is spending time on all those ruffles (but they're worth it!)  It's not difficult.  My favorite thing about this pattern (besides the butt ruffles of course) is that it is perfect if you have a focus fabric that you only have a small piece of or don't want to use a lot of.  I even used a different fabric for the back panel and I love how it turned out!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Very cute, did they get more excited when they got tot he airport?
> 
> I'm curious, are your pettis from Teresa's Sam? I really like them- not too crazy poofy- just perfect, they all looked so cute!



the older two are wearing the petis from JCPennys 4-6x girls section and Evie is wearing a petti from Targets 4-6 section - for all of them I had to adjust the waistband to make it smaller. I sewed a few tucks into the waists of each to get them smaller.

They got more excited but were still pretty good on the plane. It was definately the airport that they were all wound up.


----------



## cjbear

wbarkhur said:


> What type of fabric do you guys all use to make sleep pants?  I am wanting to make some for my kids for our trip in Nov/Dec (using the easy fit pants pattern), so I was looking at a flanel type fabric, but everything i find says not to use it for sleep wear. So what do I use? Thanks you guys are great.



I think the warning is on there more to protect the manufacturer.  One of the cutters at Joann's told me that the flame resistant stuff washes out of the fabric designed for pajamas after only 3-4 washes anyway.

Edited to add: Forgot to say that I use the flannel backed satin for pajamas regardless of the warning!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

*PrincessKell- your sweet package came today- It was so sweet of you and Georgia to do that- THANK YOU so very much*
I got all choked up thinking about how wonderful the people are here. I know Megan really appreciates it! Love how you made the G's into Mickey heads!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi everyone! I just skimmed the last 4 pages (wow you girls are fast lately!)
> We had our day trip to Hannah's eye surgeon for her pre-op (surgery on the 25th)
> But its a good hour each way.
> I put a book on cd on, I asked Megan at one point if she was listening and she said not really- she was looking at the trees (LOTS of green forest along the highway)
> I didnt think anything of it, until about 45 minutes into the ride she starts crying- and my gut reaction "Does your head hurt honey??"
> "NO!" (I bet she's sick of me asking LOL)
> anyway- turns out looking at trees is not a good way to pass the time in a car for a 4 year old.
> She didnt throw up, but she was greenish-bluish-grey, and just about crawled into the office with me.
> She was fine- but it cracked me up- "Megan- DON'T look at the trees on the way home!"
> 
> Megan has been doing well, and to be honest- I really like having her around! She had such envy issues the first 6 months that Hannah was born, but she is back to her good self- and I will say, now that she is feeling better- I can REALLY tell, she was not acting herself after her head injuries- the best way to describe it is she acted like she was overtired ALL the time.
> She is still having some issues with falling asleep, but her behaviour during the day is good. SO- advice for those with kids, if they get a big bonk on the head- sometimes its not just slurred speech, etc you gotta look out for...
> _Its certainly been an eye opening experience for me._


TBI is the most understanded and misunderstood disability JMO.  Because it is internal the symptoms mask themselves it is so easy to overlook the very obvious signs of the TBI.  That is the slow speech, change in personality, forgetfulness, headaches, constant fatigue.

At the last TBI conference I went to the speaker took time to talk to my DH.  She asked if he knows how he feels when he has a bad day at work, the boss it all over him, nothing goes right and he is just waiting for 5 pm because he is exhausted and can't take anymore?  DH answered yes, of course.  THAT IS THE WAY SHE STARTS HER DAY.  

Truly that does explain my TBI, I start exhausted and yet try to make everyday the best it can be.  

Rant over and good luck tomorrow.


----------



## jessica52877

Jaylin said:


> Sorry to ask this question again, I think it got buried a few pages back....
> Has anyone seen plain white tanks for boys anywhere?  I'm having the hardest time finding them.  I've got a bunch of shirts to make for my DS for disney and I can't find the shirts!  (and I don't want the wife beater kind)



Walmart has them in the toddler section for boys. Not sure about bigger sizes.



birdie757 said:


> I love that outfit...what a lucky girl!
> 
> I do have a question though...as I am a bit confused.  I went to the facebook fan site and read that the pattern was available for a limited time there but could not find a link or anything to buy it.  Is it too late to buy it there or are we supposed to email you.  I am a little slow today...lol.



I think you can just buy it from her on facebook. Just send her a message.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I just posted blank tshirts in my etsy store.  But now I am thinking I didn't do it right.  I listed kids shirts with the sizes and colors that I have available.  I did the same with the adults.  Shoul I have listed the sizes or colors as a separate item or just like I did.   I am sooooo  confused now.



I wouldn't separate them out, but it won't hurt anything. Can you add the measurements for the sizes possibly? I just know when things are sized 2-4, 6-8 etc they usually run extremely small! Dallas right now is growing out of the 10-12's and wears size 5 and 6 shorts.



billwendy said:


> I just use the paper it is printed out on, or when I go to print it I put card stock into the printer and print it out.  So do the rest of you guys print it out and then retrace it? For the easy fit pants, I just have the 3 printed pieces, and then I lay it on my fabric on my cutting mat and measure down how far I need it to go - I dont make a pattern piece for the long part of the leg.
> 
> LOVE seeing the girls in their outfits!! The nemo ones are my first favorite, but I love them all!! Love the CARS outfit too!!!
> 
> Lisa, love the tink skirt - adorable!!! What level would you say the pattern is?
> 
> ANyone heard from Nicole? Is her son okay?



Wendy, I wondered the same thing. I print mine out and use it as is. I have never traced anything except a pattern I made up myself and that was really just the drawing board. But I use the back of a desk top calendar paper for that. Works well!



wbarkhur said:


> What type of fabric do you guys all use to make sleep pants?  I am wanting to make some for my kids for our trip in Nov/Dec (using the easy fit pants pattern), so I was looking at a flanel type fabric, but everything i find says not to use it for sleep wear. So what do I use? Thanks you guys are great.



Flannel usually or just plain cotton. If you look at the pj's you actually buy in a store most of them say the same thing, not intended for sleepwear. When Dallas was a baby I had a very hard time finding flame retardant pj's and they were UGLY! I sold them on ebay when I was done and the lady who bought them said the same thing, hard to find and UGLY!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I put the video from the morning we left on FB  here is the link:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1377891460281
> 
> Not a huge loud reaction but cute all the same.



Cute! Dallas just asked why I don't do that! LOL! He doesn't get excited over anything ever! And I don't even tend to tell him when we are going, half the time it is a surprise, the other half I make him help me pack!


----------



## ncmomof2

jham said:


>



I love it!  I love everything that has been posted lately!  I have been lurking but now saying much.

I have a question for you all, especially those who sell stuff.  I made a few things to donate to a silent auction for my MOPS group.  My question is, what should I put as the value of each item?











This is a bow holder with 12 bows.





Thanks!


----------



## disneymomof1

Ok, all you disboutiquers that will be in Disney World in October, when are you going?Just wondering if anybody will be down when we are there,  October 22-October 30, attending MNSSHP on October 26th.  Anybody??


----------



## PrincessKell

ireland_nicole said:


> Update on DS:
> He's home for now, the night in the ER was fun, fun, fun!!!  Hopefully no surgery; just hoping the meds will work and we'll be in good shape.  Thank y'all so much for your prayers and kind thoughts- I feel like I ask for more than my fair share; speaking of which:
> My Dad is doing well in the rehabilitation hospital and is hoping to be fitted for a prosthesis next week.
> My Uncle is still on a ventilator, but trying to talk, he's awake, he recognizes us, and the dr's are now saying he should make a good recovery with hopefully few long term effects.  We're so grateful for a miracle, and the Dr's agree.



Im glad that he is home, and hope that all goes well. You are still in my thoughts and prayers.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi everyone! I just skimmed the last 4 pages (wow you girls are fast lately!)
> We had our day trip to Hannah's eye surgeon for her pre-op (surgery on the 25th)
> But its a good hour each way.
> I put a book on cd on, I asked Megan at one point if she was listening and she said not really- she was looking at the trees (LOTS of green forest along the highway)
> I didnt think anything of it, until about 45 minutes into the ride she starts crying- and my gut reaction "Does your head hurt honey??"
> "NO!" (I bet she's sick of me asking LOL)
> anyway- turns out looking at trees is not a good way to pass the time in a car for a 4 year old.
> She didnt throw up, but she was greenish-bluish-grey, and just about crawled into the office with me.
> She was fine- but it cracked me up- "Megan- DON'T look at the trees on the way home!"
> 
> Megan has been doing well, and to be honest- I really like having her around! She had such envy issues the first 6 months that Hannah was born, but she is back to her good self- and I will say, now that she is feeling better- I can REALLY tell, she was not acting herself after her head injuries- the best way to describe it is she acted like she was overtired ALL the time.
> She is still having some issues with falling asleep, but her behaviour during the day is good. SO- advice for those with kids, if they get a big bonk on the head- sometimes its not just slurred speech, etc you gotta look out for...
> _Its certainly been an eye opening experience for me._



Oh no poor Megan, she just can't catch a break. hehee I am so glad I have never gotten car sick. I love road trips way to much for that! Hopefully, now her color has returned. hehe



jham said:


> Wendy, it should be no problem for your skill level.  It's not super quick or simple, but really, as Lisa said, the hard part is spending time on all those ruffles (but they're worth it!)  It's not difficult.  My favorite thing about this pattern (besides the butt ruffles of course) is that it is perfect if you have a focus fabric that you only have a small piece of or don't want to use a lot of.  I even used a different fabric for the back panel and I love how it turned out!



Adorable! I love that fabric, and yup those butt ruffles are so cute! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> *PrincessKell- your sweet package came today- It was so sweet of you and Georgia to do that- THANK YOU so very much*
> I got all choked up thinking about how wonderful the people are here. I know Megan really appreciates it! Love how you made the G's into Mickey heads!



Oh good! I was hoping it would get to you soon!!  hehe the Mickey head G's were Peach's idea from seeing it on the Disney Channel. haha And of coarse that is what she does with her G's in her name. I'm glad that Megan likes it. I thought those little scene poster things would be nice because you can remove the stickers and replace them.


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> I would love to know if others who've made the skirt think the pattern is more advanced than I do. Since I've been sewing for 35+ years (I started in utero, of course ), it's hard for me to know if I'm accurate in my assessment of the skill level needed.
> 
> I'm glad he's home. Sounds like things are starting to look up for your Dad and Uncle, too! I hope that trend continues for them all.



Lisa;
Made my first Audrey skirt this afternoon- and it will definitely be the first of many; I soooooooo love this pattern; and am amazed at the way you attached the front to the back; DD says it's the most comfortable skirt ever and she absolutely adores it!  I would agree that it's advanced beginner-intermediate.  Nothing overly complicated, and well explained.  FWIW, I've been sewing a year if that helps. Thanks for the well wishes and prayers for my kiddo and family

And thanks EVERYBODY for your support, with everything, including the machine decision.  I knew I was doing the "right" thing for us, but it was nice to get validation, especially since bless their hearts my family was enabling the purchase, but it just didn't "feel" right.  I know that when we get our debt paid off (if the kids can stay out of the hospital occasionally, that is) that I'm really going to enjoy handing over the cash


----------



## ireland_nicole

Oh, I almost forgot; time for another day of outfits
So here we go, day 7 (we're getting there, only 4 days to go)
Today there's only one set of outfits, sadly; but I think it's one of my faves.  My absolute fave is coming tomorrow

We're going to Epcot, and having lunch at beaches n cream.  The ladies shirts match, and the men are wearing t's w/ mickey bars:




close up of dd's dress




ETA: please ignore the black petti; thanks to Teresa I have one that matches now LOL.
close up of DS's shirt
[/IMG]


----------



## ireland_nicole

jham said:


> Wendy, it should be no problem for your skill level.  It's not super quick or simple, but really, as Lisa said, the hard part is spending time on all those ruffles (but they're worth it!)  It's not difficult.  My favorite thing about this pattern (besides the butt ruffles of course) is that it is perfect if you have a focus fabric that you only have a small piece of or don't want to use a lot of.  I even used a different fabric for the back panel and I love how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


So, so cute!  I love your focus fabric, and it looks awesome w/ the dots!


ncmomof2 said:


> I love it!  I love everything that has been posted lately!  I have been lurking but now saying much.
> 
> I have a question for you all, especially those who sell stuff.  I made a few things to donate to a silent auction for my MOPS group.  My question is, what should I put as the value of each item?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bow holder with 12 bows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



No idea how to value it, although I would think that for the bow holder if you added up the retail value of each, you'd easily hit $50.  I would think at least $30-40 for the bags, maybe more, but remember, I don't sell stuff- I just wanted you to know you weren't missed we're moving so fast.  I love them, I would totally bid on those handbags, they're great!


----------



## ncmomof2

ireland_nicole said:


> So, so cute!  I love your focus fabric, and it looks awesome w/ the dots!
> 
> 
> No idea how to value it, although I would think that for the bow holder if you added up the retail value of each, you'd easily hit $50.  I would think at least $30-40 for the bags, maybe more, but remember, I don't sell stuff- I just wanted you to know you weren't missed we're moving so fast.  I love them, I would totally bid on those handbags, they're great!



Thanks!  I am glad your son is ok.


----------



## danicaw

Boy, you guys have been busy... I am already 10 pages behind!
I LOVE all the clothes for the parks and the pics from the parks! 



babynala said:


> You guys finally convinced me that I "needed" an embroidery machine and this is what I got for Mother's Day (and for every upcoming holiday and birthday for the next 20 years).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not ready to make this purchase but my local dealer was having a sale and I've been thinking about it for a long time.  I figured I better spend that tax return money before it went towards some computer equipment or something.  It is still in the box but I have managed to take out the manual (figured it was a good place to start).  I want to get started playing with it but I need to get some thread.  I found the Marathon link in previous posts and was going to start there.  I think I remember that you can call Marathon and request different colors of thread.  Are there any colors that you use more then others that I should request instead of getting the standard most popular colors?
> 
> I was going to get some pre-wound Brother bobbins to use and I figured I will need some special scissors and some stabilizers but wanted to see if anyone had any other suggestions.
> 
> Thanks!



Cool! So excited for you! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok so here is the bag-----



Oooo Love it!


----------



## Disneymom1218

disneymomof1 said:


> Ok, all you disboutiquers that will be in Disney World in October, when are you going?Just wondering if anybody will be down when we are there,  October 22-October 30, attending MNSSHP on October 26th.  Anybody??



We come in on your last day there. our dates are 10/30-11/5.


----------



## wbarkhur

Somehow i lost the multi-quotes when I switched pages, but just wanted to thank everyone for answwering my question about sleep wear fabric so quick you ladies are great.  
I have mostly lurked for months, and love to see what you all have sewn.  I am starting to sew outfits for my 5 kids for our Nov/Dec trip.  I am a new to sewing, but reading this tread has giving me some hope that I can do it.  So thank you all again.


----------



## woodkins

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, I almost forgot; time for another day of outfits
> So here we go, day 7 (we're getting there, only 4 days to go)
> Today there's only one set of outfits, sadly; but I think it's one of my faves.  My absolute fave is coming tomorrow
> 
> We're going to Epcot, and having lunch at beaches n cream.  The ladies shirts match, and the men are wearing t's w/ mickey bars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of dd's dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: please ignore the black petti; thanks to Teresa I have one that matches now LOL.
> close up of DS's shirt
> [/IMG]



Love the ice cream theme! They are all so cute! I am seriously having embroidery machine envy....if only I could explain to my dh how important is is to help me fulfill my crafting potential   Great Job!!


----------



## woodkins

So excited I had to share, I have been listing Gianna's old clothes and resells on the site that shall not be named & I am already over $450 so our flights for our Sept trip are almost paid for! The best part is I still have another bin of clothes to list. DH says that it means she had way to many clothes to start with


----------



## billwendy

Did you guys ever do one of the free photo books from hotprints.com? I just got my first one today, and its really cute!! Its like a magazine!! and it really was TOTALly free!!! no credit card info needed or anything!!!!


----------



## luvdumbo

Hello
  I am a long time lurker on this board and have been inspired by you guys so much that I decided to buy asewing machine and start sewing!  I am really enjoying it!  I have been waiting to post here until have completed some projects so here it goes.

This first one is a top for my sister, don't mind the bottom hem I am waiting for her to comeover so I can make it the length she wants. My daughter wanted to model it.









This was my learning project, pajama pants





This is my daughters pirate outfit, my favorite one to make!




I love the buttons on this!





This is the first dress I attempted, I dont like it.  I think I am going to add a sash





And the Mickey dress!






Thanks for looking.  I am hoping to get brave and try an applique soon.  i dont have an emroidery machine so I will have to do one by hand with a regular machine!


----------



## Stephres

I had a lot of fun with the Audrey pattern. I do not think it is difficult, just time consuming with the ruffles. Megan loves it!
















I am exhausted! Working, being the PTA president and having a 5th grader is not a good combination! I am counting the days until summer!


----------



## sahm1000

Granna4679 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas or examples of something to do for Animal Kingdom and Christmas together??



I don't know if Tom is lurking, but I remember him making outfits for a wish trip with the leopard print Santa fabric that Hobby Lobby carries that was really, really cute.  



birdie757 said:


> I just had to share this pic of my dd and my little niece.  I made them these matching dresses to have their photos taken together for my mom's mother's day gift.  Now that she has her pics I can post it without the risk of her snooping...lol.  My niece is a chunk...she is only 4 months old in this pic!



So sweet!  The girls are adorable!  Love those chunky baby arms and legs!



MinnieVanMom said:


> TBI is the most understanded and misunderstood disability JMO.  Because it is internal the symptoms mask themselves it is so easy to overlook the very obvious signs of the TBI.  That is the slow speech, change in personality, forgetfulness, headaches, constant fatigue.
> 
> At the last TBI conference I went to the speaker took time to talk to my DH.  She asked if he knows how he feels when he has a bad day at work, the boss it all over him, nothing goes right and he is just waiting for 5 pm because he is exhausted and can't take anymore?  DH answered yes, of course.  THAT IS THE WAY SHE STARTS HER DAY.
> 
> Truly that does explain my TBI, I start exhausted and yet try to make everyday the best it can be.
> 
> Rant over and good luck tomorrow.




Cannot believe how hard that must be!  And you always seem to be so sunny about everything.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

OK, so you can't wear 'em, but I thought you guys would enjoy the Mickey Mouse cake pops I made for DS4's birthday at school tomorrow.  His birthday isn't until June, but they're celebrating summer birthdays this week.  I planned to make these for his actual birthday party, but this was a great excuse for a trial run.





His three year portaits in the background...





and his one year portrait.  

Can't believe my baby's going to be five!!!


----------



## sahm1000

Just venting!  My sister is driving me crazy!  About two months ago she mentioned that we should do something for our parents next year b/c they will be celebrating their 45th wedding anniversary and they will both be turning 65.  It's just the two of us in our family and I didnt think we would have the money to throw the kind of party my parents would expect (or their friends would expect anyway) so I didn't want to go that route.  Our parents took all of us three years ago to WDW and we had a great trip.  So, of course, that became a definite option.  After we talked about it, we decided it was really the best idea for all of us since we have varied interests and children ranging from 6 months to almost 7 years old.  

Of course, since I'm the Disney nut in the family I was put in charge of planning.  Our trip last week we stayed offsite for the first time and surprisingly didn't mind it.  We actually decided that driving to the parks was probably quicker than Disney transportation (when you are talking about the busses anyway) and easier for us since we have to haul the strollers and things with us.  So after seeing the legions of people who love Bonnet Creek on these boards i looked into staying there.  I got in touch with Ken Price who has been very easy to work with about renting a 4 bedroom presidential suite along with a 1 bedroom suite at Bonnet Creek.  Since we wanted 8 nights and they usually want to have people in week long stays there it was going to take some work.  I was so excited today when he called to tell me that he was able to get the units we needed for our dates and we wouldnt have to switch units or anything.  So yeah!  I called my sister to tell her and she said that her husband (my brother in law) wasn't so sure it was such a great idea since their kids probably wouldn' remember the trip.  Grr!  Seriously!  We have been talking about this specifically for around a month and it was never brought up before.  This man went out of the way to get us this unit and not have us change units in the middle of the stay. Needless to say I won't cancel the unit but it just burns me up!  All she/he had to do was say something before about this and I would've held off on it.  She knew I was setting everything in "concrete".  And I'm sure it will all work out even if it means that our trip next year will be very spacious for our family it is just so annoying for me!

I should've learned from my last couple of weeks spent with my DH's family at WDW!  Keep my mouth shut and just go with my own family!  And I know I still need to share those stories!  I promise I will!

Okay!  Vent over!


----------



## erikawolf2004

luvdumbo said:


> Hello
> I am a long time lurker on this board and have been inspired by you guys so much that I decided to buy asewing machine and start sewing!  I am really enjoying it!  I have been waiting to post here until have completed some projects so here it goes.
> 
> This first one is a top for my sister, don't mind the bottom hem I am waiting for her to comeover so I can make it the length she wants. My daughter wanted to model it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my learning project, pajama pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my daughters pirate outfit, my favorite one to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the buttons on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first dress I attempted, I dont like it.  I think I am going to add a sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Mickey dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I am hoping to get brave and try an applique soon.  i dont have an emroidery machine so I will have to do one by hand with a regular machine!



You are off to a great start keep it up!  Love the Pink Pirate outfit-so fun!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

LuvDumbo (sorry, don't know your name) ~ Those are really cute!

Bonnet Creek - I'll have to check that out. We stayed last time in a villa that is a 4br/3ba with private pool, full kitchen and garage. With a family our size, it is a huge savings over staying onsite. I'm getting it for just under $700, including taxes. I need to firm up dates this week so I'm trying to check out other places. It's about a 20 minute drive but it was nice to be a little away from the action when we wanted to have some down time and just rest and play in the pool. I can't go longer than 2 or 3 days without doing laundry or it's a monster. There is a washer and dryer in the home as well which was a must.

Update on BIL: I was so happy yesterday and crying happy tears. My BIL went to another doc apt yesterday afternoon. His doctor apologized for "jumping the gun" and giving him the good news without looking at the full report! Grrr! It was great to have good news but he didn't consult with the radiologist first and there are actually 6 more new brain tumors. His only option as of now is to radiate his full head but they can only do that so much before he goes into a vegitated state. If anyone has prior experience with brain cancer, please let me know. My baby sister is completely devastated. The bills are outrageous so they have to work. I just wish there was something I could do. Thanks so much!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Just to clarify: They want to work but they can't even take a day or two off to just absorb what's going on and take it all in. I don't know if they'll be able to come for a full week later this year or what is going to happen. The future is still so uncertain for them.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

QuiverofArrows said:


> LuvDumbo (sorry, don't know your name) ~ Those are really cute!
> 
> Bonnet Creek - I'll have to check that out. We stayed last time in a villa that is a 4br/3ba with private pool, full kitchen and garage. With a family our size, it is a huge savings over staying onsite. I'm getting it for just under $700, including taxes. I need to firm up dates this week so I'm trying to check out other places. It's about a 20 minute drive but it was nice to be a little away from the action when we wanted to have some down time and just rest and play in the pool. I can't go longer than 2 or 3 days without doing laundry or it's a monster. There is a washer and dryer in the home as well which was a must.
> 
> Update on BIL: I was so happy yesterday and crying happy tears. My BIL went to another doc apt yesterday afternoon. His doctor apologized for "jumping the gun" and giving him the good news without looking at the full report! Grrr! It was great to have good news but he didn't consult with the radiologist first and there are actually 6 more new brain tumors. His only option as of now is to radiate his full head but they can only do that so much before he goes into a vegitated state. If anyone has prior experience with brain cancer, please let me know. My baby sister is completely devastated. The bills are outrageous so they have to work. I just wish there was something I could do. Thanks so much!



I know someone who might help your family.  I am friends with a wonderful family who's husband has brain cancer.  His wife does so much for it and if you want pm your email and I will give it to Diane.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Thanks. I figured out how to PM. I'm techie challenged. : ) Speaking of which, can somebody tell me how to subscribe to a thread? Thanks.


----------



## babynala

QuiverofArrows said:


> I have some GREAT news! I just found out the results from my BIL's MRI. The brain tumors are shrinking and his tumor markers have gone down 111pts, the most they have ever done!
> 
> Now that we have the outfits pretty much determined for our trip, my middle girls are going to learn how to make hairbows so they can make their own bows for the trip. My 7yo wants as little fluff and ruffles as possible but still cutesy and quirky. My 11yo wants the puffiest, fluffiest and ruffliest of anything she can have because it's much more magical that way.


Yeah for your BIL, I hope everything works out with the insurance.  I think it is so cute that the girls are making their own bows.  Even if they just pick out the ribbon I think they will enjoy wearing them even more.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok so here is the bag-----


Love it.



birdie757 said:


> I just had to share this pic of my dd and my little niece.  I made them these matching dresses to have their photos taken together for my mom's mother's day gift.  Now that she has her pics I can post it without the risk of her snooping...lol.  My niece is a chunk...she is only 4 months old in this pic!


They are so cute and the dresses are beautiful.  What a wonderful mother's day gift for your mom.



ireland_nicole said:


> Update on DS:
> He's home for now, the night in the ER was fun, fun, fun!!!  Hopefully no surgery; just hoping the meds will work and we'll be in good shape.  Thank y'all so much for your prayers and kind thoughts- I feel like I ask for more than my fair share; speaking of which:
> My Dad is doing well in the rehabilitation hospital and is hoping to be fitted for a prosthesis next week.
> My Uncle is still on a ventilator, but trying to talk, he's awake, he recognizes us, and the dr's are now saying he should make a good recovery with hopefully few long term effects.  We're so grateful for a miracle, and the Dr's agree.


Glad everyone is doing better and I hope this trend continues.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi everyone! I just skimmed the last 4 pages (wow you girls are fast lately!)
> We had our day trip to Hannah's eye surgeon for her pre-op (surgery on the 25th)
> But its a good hour each way.
> I put a book on cd on, I asked Megan at one point if she was listening and she said not really- she was looking at the trees (LOTS of green forest along the highway)
> I didnt think anything of it, until about 45 minutes into the ride she starts crying- and my gut reaction "Does your head hurt honey??"
> "NO!" (I bet she's sick of me asking LOL)
> anyway- turns out looking at trees is not a good way to pass the time in a car for a 4 year old.
> She didnt throw up, but she was greenish-bluish-grey, and just about crawled into the office with me.
> She was fine- but it cracked me up- "Megan- DON'T look at the trees on the way home!"
> 
> Megan has been doing well, and to be honest- I really like having her around! She had such envy issues the first 6 months that Hannah was born, but she is back to her good self- and I will say, now that she is feeling better- I can REALLY tell, she was not acting herself after her head injuries- the best way to describe it is she acted like she was overtired ALL the time.
> She is still having some issues with falling asleep, but her behaviour during the day is good. SO- advice for those with kids, if they get a big bonk on the head- sometimes its not just slurred speech, etc you gotta look out for...
> _Its certainly been an eye opening experience for me._


Glad that Megan is feeling better.  I bet it is kind of nice to have her home.  Now that Hannah is a bit older and probably on more of a schedule things are probably a little less stressful for mom and Megan really gets to enjoy her baby sister and her mom.  Plus not having to run to preschool makes things a little more calm.  Thank you for sharing your story and I am so glad you followed your instincts and took her for further testing.  The tree story is so funny but I am sure it wasn't at the time.



jham said:


> My favorite thing about this pattern (besides the butt ruffles of course) is that it is perfect if you have a focus fabric that you only have a small piece of or don't want to use a lot of.  I even used a different fabric for the back panel and I love how it turned out!


I love all the different color ruffles in the back.  That is cute fabric you used in the front too.  Great job



ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, I almost forgot; time for another day of outfits
> So here we go, day 7 (we're getting there, only 4 days to go)
> Today there's only one set of outfits, sadly; but I think it's one of my faves.  My absolute fave is coming tomorrow
> 
> We're going to Epcot, and having lunch at beaches n cream.  The ladies shirts match, and the men are wearing t's w/ mickey bars:


Your only making one outfit for day 7, you are slacking.  JUST kidding.  I love, love, love that dress.  It is so much fun.  The Mickey shirt is cute.  I bet you can't wait to see all these outfits in action.  Looking forward to seeing your favorite.



woodkins said:


> So excited I had to share, I have been listing Gianna's old clothes and resells on the site that shall not be named & I am already over $450 so our flights for our Sept trip are almost paid for! The best part is I still have another bin of clothes to list. DH says that it means she had way to many clothes to start with


 



luvdumbo said:


> Hello
> I am a long time lurker on this board and have been inspired by you guys so much that I decided to buy asewing machine and start sewing!  I am really enjoying it!  I have been waiting to post here until have completed some projects so here it goes.
> 
> This first one is a top for my sister, don't mind the bottom hem I am waiting for her to comeover so I can make it the length she wants. My daughter wanted to model it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my daughters pirate outfit, my favorite one to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Mickey dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I am hoping to get brave and try an applique soon.  i dont have an emroidery machine so I will have to do one by hand with a regular machine!


Great job on all the clothes.  Love the zebra shirt and the pirate outfit (great find on the buttons).  I think the Mickey dress is my favorite.  



Stephres said:


> I had a lot of fun with the Audrey pattern. I do not think it is difficult, just time consuming with the ruffles. Megan loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am exhausted! Working, being the PTA president and having a 5th grader is not a good combination! I am counting the days until summer!


Great job on the skirt and I love the shirt, lots of ruffles.  Your daughter is so cute.  



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, so you can't wear 'em, but I thought you guys would enjoy the Mickey Mouse cake pops I made for DS4's birthday at school tomorrow.  His birthday isn't until June, but they're celebrating summer birthdays this week.  I planned to make these for his actual birthday party, but this was a great excuse for a trial run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and his one year portrait.
> 
> Can't believe my baby's going to be five!!!


Those look yummy.  Time does fly, he was so little in that picture.


----------



## aksunshine

QuiverofArrows said:


> Thanks. I figured out how to PM. I'm techie challenged. : ) Speaking of which, can somebody tell me how to subscribe to a thread? Thanks.



Wow Stephanie! You have quite the family! At the top of the thread you are on there are tabs. One says "thread tools" Under that tab is a subscribe button. Simple as that!!!




There have been SO many AMAZING posts!!! I am so jealous! The Audry skirts are really cute! And I LOVE those Nemo sets!!!! I hate getting behind!


----------



## aksunshine

OH! I have been wanting to share some info for about 2 weeks now. Isabelle and I went through her summer clothes a few weeks ago. Surprisingly, she hasn't grown a lot in the past couple of years. A little taller. S she can still wear nearly EVERY custom sent to her in 2008. For 8 out of the last 10 school days, she has picked, all by herself, a custom to wear! Today she is wearing a zebra and Minnie dot dress (can't remember who made that one, though I do have a list put up). I just think it is so sweet that she still wants to wear them and she realizes how special they are!


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> OH! I have been wanting to share some info for about 2 weeks now. Isabelle and I went through her summer clothes a few weeks ago. Surprisingly, she hasn't grown a lot in the past couple of years. A little taller. S she can still wear nearly EVERY custom sent to her in 2008. For 8 out of the last 10 school days, she has picked, all by herself, a custom to wear! Today she is wearing a zebra and Minnie dot dress (can't remember who made that one, though I do have a list put up). I just think it is so sweet that she still wants to wear them and she realizes how special they are!



Awwww.... that's awesome! I see a scrapbook page in there somewhere..... Are you snapping a photo every morning?


----------



## aksunshine

ou know, with everything going on I hadn't even thought about my camera! Silly me!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> ou know, with everything going on I hadn't even thought about my camera! Silly me!!!



Just do the rest! It's a cute story and even a few photos would do the trick!

I know you said you scrapbook. You should join one of the online Yahoo Disney scrapbooking groups. It's fun to see everything everyone does.


----------



## tricia

birdie757 said:


> I just had to share this pic of my dd and my little niece.  I made them these matching dresses to have their photos taken together for my mom's mother's day gift.  Now that she has her pics I can post it without the risk of her snooping...lol.  My niece is a chunk...she is only 4 months old in this pic!



Cute pic.  Love  the chunky little babies.



Granna4679 said:


> We spent Tuesday night in the emergency room with DGD2.  She was complaining of bad headaches and very listless and nauseated (and throwing up).  They did CT and couldn't find anything.  No sinus infection or ear infection.  Really baffling.  They gave her a Z-pack and she seems to be doing better now 24 hours later.  DD double check with day care and there was no fall or anything...no noticeable head injury (no bruise or anything).  But Dr. said it could be sinusitus (??) or early migraines.  After lots of prayers,  I am hoping that is the last we will see of that.  Really scarey!
> 
> Love the recycled pants (what a great idea)
> 
> I just got the Brother PE-750D a couple months ago.  I really love it.  It has a 5 x 7 hoop and it does everything so easily and really easy to thread.  Good luck with your purchase.  You can't go wrong with the Brother machines, I don't think.  I have a friend that has the Janome 300E.  She really likes it too but has had it back to the shop a couple times already.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are probably other kinds of software to transfer designs but I bought this one and it is extremely easy.  I have had no problem.  I bought it from JoAnns (online) with a 50% coupon so it wasn't bad at all



I hate to tell you this, but that is how my baby brother started with his migraines.  And at about the same age too.  I hope it is not that, and that it is just a one time occurence.


Thank you.

I have ordered the Brother, it should be here in about 2 weeks.  And since I am in Canada I can't order from JoAnns   which is really too bad, cause that sounds like a great deal




jham said:


> Wendy, it should be no problem for your skill level.  It's not super quick or simple, but really, as Lisa said, the hard part is spending time on all those ruffles (but they're worth it!)  It's not difficult.  My favorite thing about this pattern (besides the butt ruffles of course) is that it is perfect if you have a focus fabric that you only have a small piece of or don't want to use a lot of.  I even used a different fabric for the back panel and I love how it turned out!



Awesome.  Love all the colors on the back.



ireland_nicole said:


> [/IMG]



Great outfits.  I can't wait till I get my new machine cause I love that Mickey Cutie.



luvdumbo said:


> [



Everything looks great.  Glad you were able to find skull buttons, I had a hard time finding them when I needed them for my DS POTC shirt.



Stephres said:


> I had a lot of fun with the Audrey pattern. I do not think it is difficult, just time consuming with the ruffles. Megan loves it!



Oh, ever sweet.  Love the ruffles on the shirt too.


----------



## littlepeppers

I got all my ADRs this morning at the exact times that I wanted.  YEAH!!!!

Warmed up the machine & let the sewing begin!!!!

11/11 MVMCP
11/12 Princess Storybook
         Tepan Edo
11/13 1900 Park Fare
         Hoop Dee Doo
11/14  Mama Melrose
11/15  Planet Hollywood
11/16  Chef Mickey


----------



## MinnieVanMom

luvdumbo said:


> Hello
> I am a long time lurker on this board and have been inspired by you guys so much that I decided to buy asewing machine and start sewing!  I am really enjoying it!  I have been waiting to post here until have completed some projects so here it goes.
> 
> This first one is a top for my sister, don't mind the bottom hem I am waiting for her to comeover so I can make it the length she wants. My daughter wanted to model it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my learning project, pajama pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my daughters pirate outfit, my favorite one to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the buttons on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first dress I attempted, I dont like it.  I think I am going to add a sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Mickey dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I am hoping to get brave and try an applique soon.  i dont have an emroidery machine so I will have to do one by hand with a regular machine!


First, , Your project are super and wow for just starting you are talented.  Lisa does work by hand and I think we all started that way.  Take your time and have fun.



billwendy said:


> Did you guys ever do one of the free photo books from hotprints.com? I just got my first one today, and its really cute!! Its like a magazine!! and it really was TOTALly free!!! no credit card info needed or anything!!!!


Wendy, I didn't know, I want to try it.



Stephres said:


> I had a lot of fun with the Audrey pattern. I do not think it is difficult, just time consuming with the ruffles. Megan loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am exhausted! Working, being the PTA president and having a 5th grader is not a good combination! I am counting the days until summer!


Wow, you are so busy, but Megan looks so cute and she is really growing up.


----------



## NiniMorris

Today is one of those days where I have 50 million things to do and not a single ounce of energy...so in an attempt to keep myself from having to do any of it...I am uploading pictures!

Unfortunately, none of my models wanted to cooperate, so I am forced to lay them on a dirty floor (funny, I don't remember it being that dirty before I laid them on the floor!  LOL)

First up is the infamous Black and White Steamboat Willie...thanks to Heather Sue for the wonderful designs!





Next up is the Santa Pooh Vida for Crystal Palace.  There will be matching Tshirts for the rest of the family...but as usual, I'm not finished with them yet!





Next up is the ever popular Minnie Mouse dress for Chef Mickey's.  Shown with matching T shirts...





Next up is a Safari Mickey Shirt for one of our Animal Kingdom days.





And last this morning is our Minnie Joy t shirts that will be for one of our park days...not sure which one!







Now, if things worked right, you should be able to see pictures of a few dresses and shirts, and a floor in bad need of mopping...which isn't happening today by the way!

Nini

PS...all of the dresses need to be either hemmed or have their buttons added...wish I knew how much the girls were going to grow between now and Nov!


----------



## llaxton

sahm1000 said:


> Just venting!  My sister is driving me crazy!  About two months ago she mentioned that we should do something for our parents next year b/c they will be celebrating their 45th wedding anniversary and they will both be turning 65.  It's just the two of us in our family and I didnt think we would have the money to throw the kind of party my parents would expect (or their friends would expect anyway) so I didn't want to go that route.  Our parents took all of us three years ago to WDW and we had a great trip.  So, of course, that became a definite option.  After we talked about it, we decided it was really the best idea for all of us since we have varied interests and children ranging from 6 months to almost 7 years old.
> 
> Of course, since I'm the Disney nut in the family I was put in charge of planning.  Our trip last week we stayed offsite for the first time and surprisingly didn't mind it.  We actually decided that driving to the parks was probably quicker than Disney transportation (when you are talking about the busses anyway) and easier for us since we have to haul the strollers and things with us.  So after seeing the legions of people who love Bonnet Creek on these boards i looked into staying there.  I got in touch with Ken Price who has been very easy to work with about renting a 4 bedroom presidential suite along with a 1 bedroom suite at Bonnet Creek.  Since we wanted 8 nights and they usually want to have people in week long stays there it was going to take some work.  I was so excited today when he called to tell me that he was able to get the units we needed for our dates and we wouldnt have to switch units or anything.  So yeah!  I called my sister to tell her and she said that her husband (my brother in law) wasn't so sure it was such a great idea since their kids probably wouldn' remember the trip.  Grr!  Seriously!  We have been talking about this specifically for around a month and it was never brought up before.  This man went out of the way to get us this unit and not have us change units in the middle of the stay. Needless to say I won't cancel the unit but it just burns me up!  All she/he had to do was say something before about this and I would've held off on it.  She knew I was setting everything in "concrete".  And I'm sure it will all work out even if it means that our trip next year will be very spacious for our family it is just so annoying for me!
> 
> I should've learned from my last couple of weeks spent with my DH's family at WDW!  Keep my mouth shut and just go with my own family!  And I know I still need to share those stories!  I promise I will!
> 
> Okay!  Vent over!



My family ruined Disney for us one year from now on I only want to go with our immediate family!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

babynala said:


> You did a fantastic job on this skirt.  Your daughter is so cute.
> 
> This is so cute and so is your daughter.



Thanks!



Carrie772 said:


> Does anyone have a simple Donald picture for applique?  My DD10 wants one for this trip and I need one that isn't too hard.  We only have 2 weeks before our trip and I am pressed for time.
> TIA!













I hope you've already found some pics, but if not these are fairly easy.  I used the regular Donald on a top for my dd.  The cuties are always easy to do if you just use the face.



2Pinks said:


> It is reversible - here are pics of the front and different backs I have done with the Minnie dots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some dresses I have made with the VCH fabrics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outfits here are just adorable!  I love the Cindy dress and the Winnie the Pooh skirt.  Just lovely!  This is a really hard thread to keep up with - gone just a day and already missed like 10 pages.    Makes for lots of reading.



Soooo cute!  I have a very similar reversible pattern & I love it.



ireland_nicole said:


> Here's the next installment of Crean Custom Mania:
> 
> Day 2: DHS (SWW)
> kids: minnie leia and jedi mickey; mommy/daddy in imperial mousehead, grandma/grandpa in rebel mousehead t's.



I love the Star Wars.  Now I'm wanting to make all of us SW stuff & not just dh.  That pink & black is some of my favorite fabric.



*Toadstool* said:


> too cute! That was alot of work I bet!



Thanks!



*Toadstool* said:


> Yep.. I'm the same way! I really do appreciate when people use photobucket so I can shrink their pictures too. I hate scrolling through the big huge pictures over and over again. The first time is enough for me, so I thumbnail as many as possible



I quit using photobucket for most things because it takes so long to upload them & I have to put most of my stuff on fb anyway for other people.  Since I started working full time, I don't usually have time to do both.



tricia said:


>



Very cute!  I keep thinking about getting that book.


----------



## desert_starr_57

My mom and I just finished this.
I made the tutu (it is a reversible one) and my Mom made the top.  The top is lined and fully finished (because she can and I can't..LOL)


----------



## NiniMorris

desert_starr_57 said:


> My mom and I just finished this.
> I made the tutu (it is a reversible one) and my Mom made the top.  The top is lined and fully finished (because she can and I can't..LOL)




Too funny...that is the same type of pose I've been getting from my 2 year old GD lately!

Very Nice!

Nini


----------



## desert_starr_57

NiniMorris said:


> Too funny...that is the same type of pose I've been getting from my 2 year old GD lately!
> 
> Very Nice!
> 
> Nini



I think it is the "I am so excited I have to make claws" pose.


----------



## aksunshine

So, as I was sitting on the couch this morning, I remembered I REALLY wanted to make Isabelle a "Big Sister" outfit. One she can wear to the hospital for Gabriel's birthday party. I went down stairs to check my stash, found some pretty cute fabric for capris, then headed to Wally (closer than Joanns, cheaper, too) for some coordinates. I am not super happy with them, but I guess they will do. I got a cute clearanced white t wth crocheted trim to applique, too. I found a design on Etsy that will work, but I don't know if it is what I want. I am looking for a "Big Sister" embroidery applique design, any suggestions?


Oh! I'd like to make something for Gabriel, too. But I can't find ANY "Little Brother" stuff I like. And time is dwindling, my friends...


----------



## aksunshine

desert_starr_57 said:


> My mom and I just finished this.
> I made the tutu (it is a reversible one) and my Mom made the top.  The top is lined and fully finished (because she can and I can't..LOL)


Awww...So cute!!!


NiniMorris said:


> Today is one of those days where I have 50 million things to do and not a single ounce of energy...so in an attempt to keep myself from having to do any of it...I am uploading pictures!
> 
> Unfortunately, none of my models wanted to cooperate, so I am forced to lay them on a dirty floor (funny, I don't remember it being that dirty before I laid them on the floor!  LOL)
> 
> First up is the infamous Black and White Steamboat Willie...thanks to Heather Sue for the wonderful designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the Santa Pooh Vida for Crystal Palace.  There will be matching Tshirts for the rest of the family...but as usual, I'm not finished with them yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the ever popular Minnie Mouse dress for Chef Mickey's.  Shown with matching T shirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a Safari Mickey Shirt for one of our Animal Kingdom days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last this morning is our Minnie Joy t shirts that will be for one of our park days...not sure which one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if things worked right, you should be able to see pictures of a few dresses and shirts, and a floor in bad need of mopping...which isn't happening today by the way!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...all of the dresses need to be either hemmed or have their buttons added...wish I knew how much the girls were going to grow between now and Nov!



LOL! I can't clean my floors right now! That is up to Matt!!! They don't look bad. I love the Steamboat Willy, though everything is cute!!!


----------



## tmh0206

desert_starr_57 said:


> I think it is the "I am so excited I have to make claws" pose.



i think it is called "i am being a hairy cary monster" pose at my house!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> Today is one of those days where I have 50 million things to do and not a single ounce of energy...so in an attempt to keep myself from having to do any of it...I am uploading pictures!
> 
> Unfortunately, none of my models wanted to cooperate, so I am forced to lay them on a dirty floor (funny, I don't remember it being that dirty before I laid them on the floor!  LOL)
> 
> First up is the infamous Black and White Steamboat Willie...thanks to Heather Sue for the wonderful designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the Santa Pooh Vida for Crystal Palace.  There will be matching Tshirts for the rest of the family...but as usual, I'm not finished with them yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the ever popular Minnie Mouse dress for Chef Mickey's.  Shown with matching T shirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a Safari Mickey Shirt for one of our Animal Kingdom days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last this morning is our Minnie Joy t shirts that will be for one of our park days...not sure which one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if things worked right, you should be able to see pictures of a few dresses and shirts, and a floor in bad need of mopping...which isn't happening today by the way!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...all of the dresses need to be either hemmed or have their buttons added...wish I knew how much the girls were going to grow between now and Nov!



Wow, Nini, you have been so busy.  I love the steamboat dress but all of your work is just amazing.  I hope you have a great trip and you all will look wonderful in the cute clothing you made.


----------



## tmh0206

desert_starr_57 said:


> My mom and I just finished this.
> I made the tutu (it is a reversible one) and my Mom made the top.  The top is lined and fully finished (because she can and I can't..LOL)



this turned out absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## mgmsmommy

aksunshine said:


> So, as I was sitting on the couch this morning, I remembered I REALLY wanted to make Isabelle a "Big Sister" outfit. One she can wear to the hospital for Gabriel's birthday party. I went down stairs to check my stash, found some pretty cute fabric for capris, then headed to Wally (closer than Joanns, cheaper, too) for some coordinates. I am not super happy with them, but I guess they will do. I got a cute clearanced white t wth crocheted trim to applique, too. I found a design on Etsy that will work, but I don't know if it is what I want. I am looking for a "Big Sister" embroidery applique design, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Oh! I'd like to make something for Gabriel, too. But I can't find ANY "Little Brother" stuff I like. And time is dwindling, my friends...



OK maybe not what you are looking for but I think the big/ little sister & brother designs here are cute http://www.planetapplique.com/all-appliques/sibling-sister-applique/prod_320.html 

I don't have these sets but have bought several other designs from them & they stitch out really nicely.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

aksunshine said:


> So, as I was sitting on the couch this morning, I remembered I REALLY wanted to make Isabelle a "Big Sister" outfit. One she can wear to the hospital for Gabriel's birthday party. I went down stairs to check my stash, found some pretty cute fabric for capris, then headed to Wally (closer than Joanns, cheaper, too) for some coordinates. I am not super happy with them, but I guess they will do. I got a cute clearanced white t wth crocheted trim to applique, too. I found a design on Etsy that will work, but I don't know if it is what I want. I am looking for a "Big Sister" embroidery applique design, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Oh! I'd like to make something for Gabriel, too. But I can't find ANY "Little Brother" stuff I like. And time is dwindling, my friends...



This site has the cutest little brother using racoons.  http://www.emblibrary.com
Her designs stitch out very nice


----------



## littlepeppers

NiniMorris said:


> Next up is the ever popular Minnie Mouse dress for Chef Mickey's.  Shown with matching T shirts...



Thought I had Chef Mickey figured out, but now I may have to rethink.  May I CASE your Minnie Mouse Chef Mickey Dress?
You even have me rethinking the stripwork dress.  I don't know.  Did you put your pictures in the photobucket?

Your floor looks great!


----------



## LisaZoe

ireland_nicole said:


> Lisa;
> Made my first Audrey skirt this afternoon- and it will definitely be the first of many; I soooooooo love this pattern; and am amazed at the way you attached the front to the back; DD says it's the most comfortable skirt ever and she absolutely adores it!  I would agree that it's advanced beginner-intermediate.  Nothing overly complicated, and well explained.  FWIW, I've been sewing a year if that helps.



Can't wait to see it! I'm glad my instructions weren't too confusing (thanks in no small part to the great feedback from the people testing the pattern). Showing and describing how to do the side seams 'sandwiched' by the layers of the front was tricky. I do like that the seams of the skirt are all enclosed except for one where the back ruffle is attached. That's what made me think to try a reversible version of the skirt - it's so close already that it wouldn't be a big change to make it fully reversible.



woodkins said:


> So excited I had to share, I have been listing Gianna's old clothes and resells on the site that shall not be named & I am already over $450 so our flights for our Sept trip are almost paid for! The best part is I still have another bin of clothes to list. DH says that it means she had way to many clothes to start with



 I really need to get Zoe's outgrown clothes sorted and decide what to do with them. Out living room is a big mess right now because I put everything in there until I could get them organized.


----------



## NiniMorris

littlepeppers said:


> Thought I had Chef Mickey figured out, but now I may have to rethink.  May I CASE your Minnie Mouse Chef Mickey Dress?
> You even have me rethinking the stripwork dress.  I don't know.  Did you put your pictures in the photobucket?
> 
> Your floor looks great!



LOL....

My Minnie Mouse was CASEd from about a hundred other people.  Just a simple Precious Dress and one of Heather Sue's designs on the apron.

No, I did not put them on the Disbous photobucket...but they are in photobucket...


Nini


----------



## Jaylin

NiniMorris said:


> Today is one of those days where I have 50 million things to do and not a single ounce of energy...so in an attempt to keep myself from having to do any of it...I am uploading pictures!
> 
> 
> Next up is the ever popular Minnie Mouse dress for Chef Mickey's.  Shown with matching T shirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if things worked right, you should be able to see pictures of a few dresses and shirts, and a floor in bad need of mopping...which isn't happening today by the way!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...all of the dresses need to be either hemmed or have their buttons added...wish I knew how much the girls were going to grow between now and Nov!




Nini, everything looks so awesome!  You certainly have been very busy!  And don't feel back, I get NOTHING done the days I sew.  There doesn't seem to be enough time to do it all, so sometimes sewing just takes the #1 spot!  

I must say the minnie dress is my absolutely favorite though, is it from a pattern or your own design?  I love it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

luvdumbo said:


> Hello
> I am a long time lurker on this board and have been inspired by you guys so much that I decided to buy asewing machine and start sewing!  I am really enjoying it!  I have been waiting to post here until have completed some projects so here it goes.
> 
> This first one is a top for my sister, don't mind the bottom hem I am waiting for her to comeover so I can make it the length she wants. My daughter wanted to model it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my learning project, pajama pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my daughters pirate outfit, my favorite one to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the buttons on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first dress I attempted, I dont like it.  I think I am going to add a sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Mickey dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I am hoping to get brave and try an applique soon.  i dont have an emroidery machine so I will have to do one by hand with a regular machine!



You can do it!  Great job!


Stephres said:


> I had a lot of fun with the Audrey pattern. I do not think it is difficult, just time consuming with the ruffles. Megan loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am exhausted! Working, being the PTA president and having a 5th grader is not a good combination! I am counting the days until summer!


Almost summer!  I love the outfit- and the ruffles on the t are awesome!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, so you can't wear 'em, but I thought you guys would enjoy the Mickey Mouse cake pops I made for DS4's birthday at school tomorrow.  His birthday isn't until June, but they're celebrating summer birthdays this week.  I planned to make these for his actual birthday party, but this was a great excuse for a trial run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and his one year portrait.
> 
> Can't believe my baby's going to be five!!!



Love them!



NiniMorris said:


> Today is one of those days where I have 50 million things to do and not a single ounce of energy...so in an attempt to keep myself from having to do any of it...I am uploading pictures!
> 
> Unfortunately, none of my models wanted to cooperate, so I am forced to lay them on a dirty floor (funny, I don't remember it being that dirty before I laid them on the floor!  LOL)
> 
> First up is the infamous Black and White Steamboat Willie...thanks to Heather Sue for the wonderful designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the Santa Pooh Vida for Crystal Palace.  There will be matching Tshirts for the rest of the family...but as usual, I'm not finished with them yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the ever popular Minnie Mouse dress for Chef Mickey's.  Shown with matching T shirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a Safari Mickey Shirt for one of our Animal Kingdom days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last this morning is our Minnie Joy t shirts that will be for one of our park days...not sure which one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if things worked right, you should be able to see pictures of a few dresses and shirts, and a floor in bad need of mopping...which isn't happening today by the way!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...all of the dresses need to be either hemmed or have their buttons added...wish I knew how much the girls were going to grow between now and Nov!



Awesome Nini!  I absolutely love everything!  I have a bunch of that pooh fabric, and you've inspired me on what to use it for on the next trip   I love everything, especially the steamboat willy outfits!


desert_starr_57 said:


> My mom and I just finished this.
> I made the tutu (it is a reversible one) and my Mom made the top.  The top is lined and fully finished (because she can and I can't..LOL)



Y'all make a great team!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Time for the next (and close to last, sadly for me) installment of Crean Custom Mania!

Day 7?
Epcot
Dinner at Beirgarten
also cheated and only did one outfit, but it's mainly because I really loved DD's and didn't want to get only a couple of hours out of it.  It's my first corset like this and I made up the skirt using principles from the way the scallopini is constructed.  It looks even cuter now with one of Teresa's pettis, but I don't have energy to get another pic LOL.  DS now has matching shorts, too.




close up of front of DD's outfit:




and back:




I was planning on adding a white eyelet peasant bouse under it, but DD loves it this way and it will be cooler.
ETA: the ruffle actually fits her perfectly and doesn't usually do that; I think she must have turned it funny before the pic- sorry!


----------



## woodkins

ireland_nicole said:


> Time for the next (and close to last, sadly for me) installment of Crean Custom Mania!
> 
> Day 7?
> Epcot
> Dinner at Beirgarten
> also cheated and only did one outfit, but it's mainly because I really loved DD's and didn't want to get only a couple of hours out of it.  It's my first corset like this and I made up the skirt using principles from the way the scallopini is constructed.  It looks even cuter now with one of Teresa's pettis, but I don't have energy to get another pic LOL.  DS now has matching shorts, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of front of DD's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on adding a white eyelet peasant bouse under it, but DD loves it this way and it will be cooler.
> ETA: the ruffle actually fits her perfectly and doesn't usually do that; I think she must have turned it funny before the pic- sorry!



LOVE these!! DD's outfit is perfect for the Biergarten yet still perfect for the Epcot theme too!


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> First up is the infamous Black and White Steamboat Willie...thanks to Heather Sue for the wonderful designs!



Nini - I absolutely love all of your outfits/shirts.  However, even though I am partial to anything Steamboat Willie....my favorite is the Minnie Chef Mickey outfit.



llaxton said:


> My family ruined Disney for us one year from now on I only want to go with our immediate family!



I can tell you about family ruining part of your vacation.  We took my son-in-law (and his parents) on our trip to Disney knowing that he would be our 
ex-son-in-law soon (they are now divorced).  We had the trip planned for a year before everything went south, so for the kids we held it together and took the trip anyway.  Overall, it was enjoyable but he did show himself several times which put a  damper on a few days!  Never again!!!!!!  I learned my lesson.





desert_starr_57 said:


> My mom and I just finished this.
> I made the tutu (it is a reversible one) and my Mom made the top.  The top is lined and fully finished (because she can and I can't..LOL)



This turned out sooo cute!



ireland_nicole said:


> Time for the next (and close to last, sadly for me) installment of Crean Custom Mania!
> 
> Day 7?
> Epcot
> Dinner at Beirgarten
> also cheated and only did one outfit, but it's mainly because I really loved DD's and didn't want to get only a couple of hours out of it.  It's my first corset like this and I made up the skirt using principles from the way the scallopini is constructed.  It looks even cuter now with one of Teresa's pettis, but I don't have energy to get another pic LOL.  DS now has matching shorts, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on adding a white eyelet peasant bouse under it, but DD loves it this way and it will be cooler.
> ETA: the ruffle actually fits her perfectly and doesn't usually do that; I think she must have turned it funny before the pic- sorry!



Nicole - I can see why you say this is your favorite.  Super cute!  I love the fabric and of course the corset pattern.  Which pattern did you use for the top?  I haven't done anything with shirring....is it hard?


----------



## billwendy

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, so you can't wear 'em, but I thought you guys would enjoy the Mickey Mouse cake pops I made for DS4's birthday at school tomorrow.  His birthday isn't until June, but they're celebrating summer birthdays this week.  I planned to make these for his actual birthday party, but this was a great excuse for a trial run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His three year portaits in the background...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and his one year portrait.
> 
> Can't believe my baby's going to be five!!!



Oh my GOSH - he was such a cute baby!!!!!!



NiniMorris said:


> Today is one of those days where I have 50 million things to do and not a single ounce of energy...so in an attempt to keep myself from having to do any of it...I am uploading pictures!
> 
> Unfortunately, none of my models wanted to cooperate, so I am forced to lay them on a dirty floor (funny, I don't remember it being that dirty before I laid them on the floor!  LOL)
> 
> First up is the infamous Black and White Steamboat Willie...thanks to Heather Sue for the wonderful designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the Santa Pooh Vida for Crystal Palace.  There will be matching Tshirts for the rest of the family...but as usual, I'm not finished with them yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the ever popular Minnie Mouse dress for Chef Mickey's.  Shown with matching T shirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a Safari Mickey Shirt for one of our Animal Kingdom days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last this morning is our Minnie Joy t shirts that will be for one of our park days...not sure which one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if things worked right, you should be able to see pictures of a few dresses and shirts, and a floor in bad need of mopping...which isn't happening today by the way!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...all of the dresses need to be either hemmed or have their buttons added...wish I knew how much the girls were going to grow between now and Nov!



ADORABLE!!! you are just so fast when you put things together!!!! Great job - LOVE the pooh fabric - where did you find it?

NICOLE= love the outfits!!! You guys will have so much fun wearing them!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Granna4679 said:


> Nicole - I can see why you say this is your favorite.  Super cute!  I love the fabric and of course the corset pattern.  Which pattern did you use for the top?  I haven't done anything with shirring....is it hard?



I was totally scared to shirr until a couple of months ago; then I tried it, and now I love it!  It's so easy and gives a perfect fit every time!  It's really not bad at all, I promise.  You wind elastic thread on our bobbin (some tutes say do it by hand but I slowly wind it with my machine and it works perfect.) set your tension up and your stitch length to 5- then just go for it!  Try it on some scraps, since your machine may need tweaking.  You won't really see it for 4-5 rows, depending, so give it a few rows first.  I stitch to the end, turn the fabric around, move over so the previously stitched line is against the edge of my presser foot, and move back.  Thats it!  If it's not tight enough, I've heard a steam iron works to tighten the finished piece, but I haven't had to try it.  Don't forget to double knot your ends, since once it comes undone, a lot will come undone.

ETA: I forgot to mention, the pattern is from YCMT: How to make a Corset Top with a Shirred Back- not exactly a catchy title, but informative LOL- it was a lot easier than I expected, and there's a tute in it for how to shirr.


----------



## lovesdumbo

SallyfromDE said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. But I have had the worst 2 days of my life. My mother passed away yesterday and we were extrememly close.  She taught me how to sew when I was 8 years old. She became a Disney fan with me, and came to Disney me quite a few times. She always LOVED everyone of my Disney related (and everything actually) outfits and showed everyone that walked in the door. We would go fabric shopping together, and she'd give me her opinion on colors and trims. She also got me started on machine embroidery.
> 
> The next few months is really going to be hard. I lived with her, because neither one of us could afford to live alone. She loved this house bought it with my Dad when we were all kids. I am really sad to leave here and try to find a place on my own, when I get comfort from being near the things she loved. But, I am trying to take comfort in knowing that it is her wishes that the house be sold and divided among my sisters and myself. She wouldn't want any of us to try and keep the house when we can't afford it.
> 
> I wish the Doctors were more attentive to her complaints so her last few months would have been more comfortable for her. But she's put on her dancing shoes and with Dad in heaven now.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me. I am hoping everyone really appreciates their Mother on this special day.


Sally, I'm so sorry for your loss.



aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! I am about 20 pages behind...AGAIN!!! LOL!
> 
> Yesterday was my Levi's birthday (he would have been 4) and we held a memorial service for him. I didn't get many pictures. Here is his stone with the flowers and balloons:
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=313359&l=3322f68eae&id=100000060367217
> 
> A friend got the service on video. Hopefully, I will be able to share that soon!!! The day really cleared up. It was beautiful! We did a dove release. Isabelle got to release the dove that represented Levi's spirit.


I was thinking of you and your angel Tuesday.  I'm sorry to say I didn't make it on Dumbo but you were in my thoughts.



ireland_nicole said:


> Update on DS:
> He's home for now, the night in the ER was fun, fun, fun!!!  Hopefully no surgery; just hoping the meds will work and we'll be in good shape.  Thank y'all so much for your prayers and kind thoughts- I feel like I ask for more than my fair share; speaking of which:
> My Dad is doing well in the rehabilitation hospital and is hoping to be fitted for a prosthesis next week.
> My Uncle is still on a ventilator, but trying to talk, he's awake, he recognizes us, and the dr's are now saying he should make a good recovery with hopefully few long term effects.  We're so grateful for a miracle, and the Dr's agree.


Continued prayers for your family!


----------



## jeniamt

NiniMorris said:


> Today is one of those days where I have 50 million things to do and not a single ounce of energy...so in an attempt to keep myself from having to do any of it...I am uploading pictures!
> 
> Unfortunately, none of my models wanted to cooperate, so I am forced to lay them on a dirty floor (funny, I don't remember it being that dirty before I laid them on the floor!  LOL)
> 
> First up is the infamous Black and White Steamboat Willie...thanks to Heather Sue for the wonderful designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the Santa Pooh Vida for Crystal Palace.  There will be matching Tshirts for the rest of the family...but as usual, I'm not finished with them yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the ever popular Minnie Mouse dress for Chef Mickey's.  Shown with matching T shirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a Safari Mickey Shirt for one of our Animal Kingdom days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last this morning is our Minnie Joy t shirts that will be for one of our park days...not sure which one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if things worked right, you should be able to see pictures of a few dresses and shirts, and a floor in bad need of mopping...which isn't happening today by the way!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...all of the dresses need to be either hemmed or have their buttons added...wish I knew how much the girls were going to grow between now and Nov!



Great work!



llaxton said:


> My family ruined Disney for us one year from now on I only want to go with our immediate family!



DETAILS!!!!  Please share, if you don't mind.  My in-laws nearly ruined (I worked really hard not to let them) our trip a few years ago.  They don't like Disney but insisted on going with us and then stuck to us like glue.  They didn't stay at Disney (too cheap, even though they can afford it), they stayed at a relative's house 1 1/2 hours away and drove in every morning.  The complained about everything!  And if they weren't complaining, they were making fun of stuff.  My FIL even called my kid's customs "white trashy."  Yea, thanks... I made those!  We took them to Crystal Palace for Pooh lunch (OUR FAVORITE!) and they complained about the food, the service, how slow or fast the characters were moving... they weren't even paying.  I could go on and on...

The worst part is, my poor DH was so embarrassed and really angry.



desert_starr_57 said:


> My mom and I just finished this.
> I made the tutu (it is a reversible one) and my Mom made the top.  The top is lined and fully finished (because she can and I can't..LOL)



OM goodness!  That is really cute!

EASY FIT SHORTS HELP!  If anyone has pics of the Easy fit pants made as shorts (especially for a boy) can you please post.  I'm trying to decide whether to add cuffs or not.

Thanks!


----------



## jeniamt

ireland_nicole said:


> Time for the next (and close to last, sadly for me) installment of Crean Custom Mania!
> 
> Day 7?
> Epcot
> Dinner at Beirgarten
> also cheated and only did one outfit, but it's mainly because I really loved DD's and didn't want to get only a couple of hours out of it.  It's my first corset like this and I made up the skirt using principles from the way the scallopini is constructed.  It looks even cuter now with one of Teresa's pettis, but I don't have energy to get another pic LOL.  DS now has matching shorts, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of front of DD's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on adding a white eyelet peasant bouse under it, but DD loves it this way and it will be cooler.
> ETA: the ruffle actually fits her perfectly and doesn't usually do that; I think she must have turned it funny before the pic- sorry!



Holy cow... that outfit is amazing!!!  And since you mentioned matching shorts and I'm looking for pictures of shorts    Would you mind posting the shorts when you have more energy?  Would it sweeten the pot if I tell you the shorts are for a Big Give?


----------



## ireland_nicole

jeniamt said:


> Holy cow... that outfit is amazing!!!  And since you mentioned matching shorts and I'm looking for pictures of shorts    Would you mind posting the shorts when you have more energy?  Would it sweeten the pot if I tell you the shorts are for a Big Give?



You're sweet, thank you so much; I really liked making it.  I don't have pics of that set yet, and DS is sleeping, but I can repost a couple other pairs both with and without cuffs:









Does that help?  Personally, DS prefers his without cuffs, because they can get a bit weighty at the bottom with the extra fabric.  I add cuffs or ruffles to most of my DD's, but for DS I usually just go plain hemmed.  I really think it's a matter of personal preference.
ETA: the outfit DD is wearing isn't her size, the kids were helping me model a big give set.  But it gives a side by side view of cuffed and hemmed.


----------



## NiniMorris

Jaylin said:


> Nini, everything looks so awesome!  You certainly have been very busy!  And don't feel back, I get NOTHING done the days I sew.  There doesn't seem to be enough time to do it all, so sometimes sewing just takes the #1 spot!
> 
> I must say the minnie dress is my absolutely favorite though, is it from a pattern or your own design?  I love it!





Granna4679 said:


> Nini - I absolutely love all of your outfits/shirts.  However, even though I am partial to anything Steamboat Willie....my favorite is the Minnie Chef Mickey outfit.





billwendy said:


> ADORABLE!!! you are just so fast when you put things together!!!! Great job - LOVE the pooh fabric - where did you find it?





jeniamt said:


> Great work!




Thanks for all the compliments... first of all, I have been working on these outfits and shirts since January...so don't think I'm all that fast!  I just keep forgetting to getting around to taking pictures!  Last year I made all the clothes for the entire trip in a little over a month...and there were 9 of us going!  That was fast!

The Minnie Mouse dress is a Carla C's Precious dress...I only wish I could come up with something like that on my own!  LOL

I got the Santa Pooh fabric on clearance at Joann's in January.  They only had 2 yards left, and I got it all!

These days the 'Morris Sweatshop' has been going strong!  I spend a couple hours in the morning in the studio and then, after my DIL gets home from work, we go down and spend a couple more hours working on her stuff.

Who wants to do housework with all that pretty fabric and thread!!!



Nini


----------



## RMAMom

Hi Ladies,
I haven't had much time to post lately, I have taken on a pretty large project at work and until I finish it I don't have time for much of anything 

I just finished organizing my sewing room and I am just itching to get in there and sew but I just haven't had the time. Now I have to make the time though because my DGS is due on June 4th and I want to make a dress for his sister to wear to the Baptism which is scheduled for the 11th. We are flying out to OK on the 10th so I need to get this done. I was thinking about a simply sweet, I want a really full skirt, any suggestions. I have white fabric and was thinking about adding a blue sash around the waist. Should/can I add to the skirt to make it fuller. I am making a size 3 if that matters. Maybe I should choose a different pattern....

I would appreciate your advice and opinions.


----------



## desparatelydisney

NiniMorris said:


> Next up is the ever popular Minnie Mouse dress for Chef Mickey's.  Shown with matching T shirts...



Drive by to say that Catie saw this and won't quit talking about it now!  She doesn't care that we aren't going to Chef Mickey's  she wants it anyway!

Sorry I haven't been around much 

20 days until we spend 12 days in Europe without the kids means very little free time.


----------



## ireland_nicole

RMAMom said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I haven't had much time to post lately, I have taken on a pretty large project at work and until I finish it I don't have time for much of anything
> 
> I just finished organizing my sewing room and I am just itching to get in there and sew but I just haven't had the time. Now I have to make the time though because my DGS is due on June 4th and I want to make a dress for his sister to wear to the Baptism which is scheduled for the 11th. We are flying out to OK on the 10th so I need to get this done. I was thinking about a simply sweet, I want a really full skirt, any suggestions. I have white fabric and was thinking about adding a blue sash around the waist. Should/can I add to the skirt to make it fuller. I am making a size 3 if that matters. Maybe I should choose a different pattern....
> 
> I would appreciate your advice and opinions.



You can absolutely make the simply sweet fuller; I do it all the time; you just gather the top more, it works perfectly, I promise.  Another good choice would be the precious dress pattern.  A great free CarlaC sash pattern is also on YCMT. that would work well with both of them.


----------



## InkspressYourself

Ireland Nicole,

I love everthing.  I don' think I've posted since the first outfit, but they are all great.  I'm really jealous!  I hope I can accomplish half of what you did for our trip in september.

Does aimeeg still post here?  I hope I got the username right.  I really want to case her steamboat willie feliz.  It is one of my alltime favorite dresses I've seen here.  I tried to search on her username, but I either I remember it wrong, or I'm searching wrong.

I'm going to try shirring today.  I wound the bobbins almost a year ago.  Better late than never, right?

Dawn


----------



## mom2rtk

NINI MORRIS: I LOVE the Chef Mickey set! Do you mind if I CASE it for our December trip? It's beautiful!

If anyone hasn't pointed it out yet, YCMT had a free chef's hat pattern at one time. You should make one to go with it. Katie had one on our last trip, and LOVED it! It's unique and makes for really cute photos!

IRELAND NICOLE: I'm LOVING all the outfits! That ice cream one is TDF!! Can't wait to see your photos from the parks!


----------



## NiniMorris

mom2rtk said:


> NINI MORRIS: I LOVE the Chef Mickey set! Do you mind if I CASE it for our December trip? It's beautiful!
> 
> If anyone hasn't pointed it out yet, YCMT had a free chef's hat pattern at one time. You should make one to go with it. Katie had one on our last trip, and LOVED it! It's unique and makes for really cute photos!
> 
> IRELAND NICOLE: I'm LOVING all the outfits! That ice cream one is TDF!! Can't wait to see your photos from the parks!



Actually, I am making one of the chef hats for my DS9.  I can't seem to get the girls to want to wear one...nor the adults!

...my family all know that this trip is ALL about the photos!

I am so honored that you even think you have to ask to CASE me...  That was the first time I ever attempted the Precious...but not the last.  I'm currently using the bodice for our Snow White and the Dwarfs dresses for Biergarten.  I love that pattern!


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

Now...I am looking for some inspiration for Boma.  Last year we went with a simple A Line in animal prints.  This year...I'm not really doing ANYTHING simple!  LOL  We are going last of Nov, first of Dec (yes, FOR the Christmas decorations!)  I am having problems envisioning exactly what I want.  I have been pouring through old posts, hoping I could find something...but so far the only thing that has popped out has been a beautiful mix of ethnic fabric in a vida (and I haven't been able to find anything like that around here!)

My DIL has a friend that MAY be making a trip to Africa in the next few months for work...but we don't want to rely on that ... since he won't know for sure until just a few weeks before he goes.  But I know that if he goes...he WILL be getting me some fabrics!

We have thought about doing something completely non Disney for the girls.  (my DD10 is bi-racial) and think she would look really cute in something 'tribal'.

So...anyone got some ideas to throw out into the mix?  I'm brainstorming here!  (and with only half a brain it is really hard...LOL)


Nini


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> Actually, I am making one of the chef hats for my DS9.  I can't seem to get the girls to want to wear one...nor the adults!
> 
> ...my family all know that this trip is ALL about the photos!
> 
> I am so honored that you even think you have to ask to CASE me...  That was the first time I ever attempted the Precious...but not the last.  I'm currently using the bodice for our Snow White and the Dwarfs dresses for Biergarten.  I love that pattern!
> 
> 
> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
> 
> Now...I am looking for some inspiration for Boma.  Last year we went with a simple A Line in animal prints.  This year...I'm not really doing ANYTHING simple!  LOL  We are going last of Nov, first of Dec (yes, FOR the Christmas decorations!)  I am having problems envisioning exactly what I want.  I have been pouring through old posts, hoping I could find something...but so far the only thing that has popped out has been a beautiful mix of ethnic fabric in a vida (and I haven't been able to find anything like that around here!)
> 
> My DIL has a friend that MAY be making a trip to Africa in the next few months for work...but we don't want to rely on that ... since he won't know for sure until just a few weeks before he goes.  But I know that if he goes...he WILL be getting me some fabrics!
> 
> We have thought about doing something completely non Disney for the girls.  (my DD10 is bi-racial) and think she would look really cute in something 'tribal'.
> 
> So...anyone got some ideas to throw out into the mix?  I'm brainstorming here!  (and with only half a brain it is really hard...LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini



Hi Nini! I don't use the Precious dress pattern, but something similar I've been using for years. But I love the look of the set, so it would be almost identical. I'm actually working up something now for Goofy's Kitchen, but am going a different direction for that, probably copying Goofy's costume, including chef's coat! But your set is so pretty I immediately asked Katie if she wanted to do it for December. She said Heck Yes!

I'm glad someone in your party will have a chef hat. Katie had SO much fun with hers last fall! It's something they don't see often, so the characters and CM's loved it! I don't do applique work, so I had a friend do the applique work for me:


----------



## babynala

sahm1000 said:


> Just venting!  My sister is driving me crazy!  Okay!  Vent over!


That is so frustrating.  It is OK to vent.  It pushes those "let's do a family trip to Disney" ideas out of my head.



QuiverofArrows said:


> Just to clarify: They want to work but they can't even take a day or two off to just absorb what's going on and take it all in. I don't know if they'll be able to come for a full week later this year or what is going to happen. The future is still so uncertain for them.


Oh, I am so sorry about your BIL.  I hope everything works out for them.  



littlepeppers said:


> I got all my ADRs this morning at the exact times that I wanted.  YEAH!!!!
> 
> Warmed up the machine & let the sewing begin!!!!
> 
> 11/11 MVMCP
> 11/12 Princess Storybook
> Tepan Edo
> 11/13 1900 Park Fare
> Hoop Dee Doo
> 11/14  Mama Melrose
> 11/15  Planet Hollywood
> 11/16  Chef Mickey


Sounds like fun.  Can't wait to see what you make!



NiniMorris said:


> Today is one of those days where I have 50 million things to do and not a single ounce of energy...so in an attempt to keep myself from having to do any of it...I am uploading pictures!
> 
> Unfortunately, none of my models wanted to cooperate, so I am forced to lay them on a dirty floor (funny, I don't remember it being that dirty before I laid them on the floor!  LOL)
> 
> First up is the infamous Black and White Steamboat Willie...thanks to Heather Sue for the wonderful designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the Santa Pooh Vida for Crystal Palace.  There will be matching Tshirts for the rest of the family...but as usual, I'm not finished with them yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the ever popular Minnie Mouse dress for Chef Mickey's.  Shown with matching T shirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a Safari Mickey Shirt for one of our Animal Kingdom days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last this morning is our Minnie Joy t shirts that will be for one of our park days...not sure which one!


Great job on the clothes.  I love the Chef Mickey and the Steamboat Willie outfits.  I think the "Joy" shirt looks very festive.  The problem with cleaning is that everything just gets dirty again so stick with the sewing!



desert_starr_57 said:


> My mom and I just finished this.
> I made the tutu (it is a reversible one) and my Mom made the top.  The top is lined and fully finished (because she can and I can't..LOL)


Love the dress (and the pose)!



aksunshine said:


> So, as I was sitting on the couch this morning, I remembered I REALLY wanted to make Isabelle a "Big Sister" outfit.
> Oh! I'd like to make something for Gabriel, too. But I can't find ANY "Little Brother" stuff I like. And time is dwindling, my friends...


Sorry I don't have any suggestions for an applique but I wanted to say this was a great idea.  When is your due date?



ireland_nicole said:


> Time for the next (and close to last, sadly for me) installment of Crean Custom Mania!
> 
> Day 7?
> Epcot
> Dinner at Beirgarten
> also cheated and only did one outfit, but it's mainly because I really loved DD's and didn't want to get only a couple of hours out of it.  It's my first corset like this and I made up the skirt using principles from the way the scallopini is constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back:


Another great set, and so creative.  I can see why this is your favorite.  Wow, great job on the top, the shirring looks great.  Perfect for Bindergarten and Epcot.



desparatelydisney said:


> 20 days until we spend 12 days in Europe without the kids means very little free time.


Sounds like fun, have a great time.


----------



## ellenbenny

mom2rtk said:


> Hi Nini! I don't use the Precious dress pattern, but something similar I've been using for years. But I love the look of the set, so it would be almost identical. I'm actually working up something now for Goofy's Kitchen, but am going a different direction for that, probably copying Goofy's costume, including chef's coat! But your set is so pretty I immediately asked Katie if she wanted to do it for December. She said Heck Yes!
> 
> I'm glad someone in your party will have a chef hat. Katie had SO much fun with hers last fall! It's something they don't see often, so the characters and CM's loved it! I don't do applique work, so I had a friend do the applique work for me:



I kind of cased yours and another one I saw in coming up with this one.  Maybe I should see if DGD would wear a chef's hat with it.  Hard to guess with her whether she would leave it on, but maybe for a couple of pictures she would.


----------



## aksunshine

mgmsmommy said:


> OK maybe not what you are looking for but I think the big/ little sister & brother designs here are cute http://www.planetapplique.com/all-appliques/sibling-sister-applique/prod_320.html
> 
> I don't have these sets but have bought several other designs from them & they stitch out really nicely.





itsheresomewhere said:


> This site has the cutest little brother using racoons.  http://www.emblibrary.com
> Her designs stitch out very nice


Thanks so much! Now you kno what I have come acoss? I love all th free designs out there, but they don't seem to be in VP3.... 


ireland_nicole said:


> Time for the next (and close to last, sadly for me) installment of Crean Custom Mania!
> 
> Day 7?
> Epcot
> Dinner at Beirgarten
> also cheated and only did one outfit, but it's mainly because I really loved DD's and didn't want to get only a couple of hours out of it.  It's my first corset like this and I made up the skirt using principles from the way the scallopini is constructed.  It looks even cuter now with one of Teresa's pettis, but I don't have energy to get another pic LOL.  DS now has matching shorts, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of front of DD's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on adding a white eyelet peasant bouse under it, but DD loves it this way and it will be cooler.
> ETA: the ruffle actually fits her perfectly and doesn't usually do that; I think she must have turned it funny before the pic- sorry!


I love that, so cute!!!! Why your last? Just for this trip I hope!


lovesdumbo said:


> Sally, I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of you and your angel Tuesday.  I'm sorry to say I didn't make it on Dumbo but you were in my thoughts.
> 
> Continued prayers for your family!


Thank you....


babynala said:


> Sorry I don't have any suggestions for an applique but I wanted to say this was a great idea.  When is your due date?



My C-section is scheduled for June 1. So I don't have much time!!! LOL!


----------



## Carrie772

100AcrePrincess said:


> I hope you've already found some pics, but if not these are fairly easy.  I used the regular Donald on a top for my dd.  The cuties are always easy to do if you just use the face.



Thanks for this!  I found a simple one using google images, but this is really cute too...


----------



## mom2rtk

ellenbenny said:


> I kind of cased yours and another one I saw in coming up with this one.  Maybe I should see if DGD would wear a chef's hat with it.  Hard to guess with her whether she would leave it on, but maybe for a couple of pictures she would.




That's ADORABLE! And yes, I'd do the chef hat. It doesn't take long, so even if she doesn't wear it, no big loss. But maybe if she sees how much they like it, she'll leave it on for the characters!


----------



## livndisney

I have not posted in awhile. Things have been a little crazy.  I have worked on Big Gives, private big Gives, and my dd keeps outgrowing her clothes (and my family keep buying her more AG doll and THEY need clothesLOL)  I almost miss the days of just  "JORD".


I just got a new machine with a wonderful adjustable satin stitch so I can start doing appliques again. So I am going to spend the afternoon SEWING!!!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

aksunshine said:


> Thanks so much! Now you kno what I have come acoss? I love all th free designs out there, but they don't seem to be in VP3....



What is VP3?  Is that the format your machine takes?   I've never heard of VP3.  I have software that converts PES to 8 other formats and that one's not listed.


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> I have not posted in awhile. Things have been a little crazy.  I have worked on Big Gives, private big Gives, and my dd keeps outgrowing her clothes (and my family keep buying her more AG doll and THEY need clothesLOL)  I almost miss the days of just  "JORD".
> 
> 
> I just got a new machine with a wonderful adjustable satin stitch so I can start doing appliques again. So I am going to spend the afternoon SEWING!!!!!!



Sure would love to see what you have made!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> Sure would love to see what you have made!





Will we be seeing you soon?


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Will we be seeing you soon?



I don't know! I am starting to panic! I really want to come and really wanted my best friend to come with me. I am sure we won't end up coming because she is running low on $ again. If the two of us just come it will cost as much as our usual vacation week! I don't want to spend a ton since we cruised in February and going to Disneyland in October! I used to limit it to one large vacation a year.


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> I don't know! I am starting to panic! I really want to come and really wanted my best friend to come with me. I am sure we won't end up coming because she is running low on $ again. If the two of us just come it will cost as much as our usual vacation week! I don't want to spend a ton since we cruised in February and going to Disneyland in October! I used to limit it to one large vacation a year.



Star Wars Weekends.........
Free Dining in August............


----------



## lovesdumbo

jeniamt said:


> EASY FIT SHORTS HELP!  If anyone has pics of the Easy fit pants made as shorts (especially for a boy) can you please post.  I'm trying to decide whether to add cuffs or not.
> 
> Thanks!



I made these without cuffs as PJ's for my DS





I made these with cuffs for my tomboy


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I just found this as I was unpacking my sewing room...it's something my mom had framed and I think might be appreciated here...

*MY LEGACY*​
     Being of a sweet and generous nature, it has always been my desire to spare my husband as much trauma as possible.  I have, therefore, never consulted with him about the fabric I buy.  I feel that he should be grateful that I am a fabricaholic instead of an alcoholic and be willing to indulge my small passion as long as he isnt aware of the actual expenditure represented by my growing horde.

     One day recently however, I was struck by the realization that I COULD DIE AND WHAT WOULD HAPPEN TO MY FABRIC?  My children are old enough to take care of themselves, but my fabric is helpless.

     I buy fabric for the sheer pleasure of owning it.  It is stashed in every available drawer, on shelves, in boxes on the end of the cutting table, greatly reducing its uses, and under the bed, until we are in danger of having to use a ladder to get onto the mattress.

     It rests, carefully folded, labled, and wrapped in clear pastic so that the color and texture are clearly visible.  I unwrap a piece occasionally, hold it up to the light, enjoy the hand, visualize how it would look mde up, measure it again to ascertain that it has not diminished, then I carefully refold, place it in the plastic and return it to its storage place.  I rarely find a pattern worthy of my prizes so that when I really want to make up something to wear, I have to go out and buy fabric into which I can bear to cut.  

     The confirmed fabricaholic doesn't want to make clothes from her treasures, she just enjoys having them.  The true connoisseur collects only natural fibers.  Synthetics do not tempt the heart of the purist.  They are changing so fast that whatever you buy this year will be old hat next year.  Not so with natural fibers.  Good silks, woolens, cottons, and linens become more rare and costly.

     Becoming a grandmother shocked me into admitting that I am not immortal and will eventually leave this vale of needles and pins.  I will have to leave my store behind, although I am certain if the angels saw my fabric they would find a way for me to bring it along to stitch up into Heavenly Robes.  I began to feel like a miser with coins stashed in the mattress.  Someone would have to be told about it.  I waited until my husband was peacefully engaged in his favorite pastime, watering the garden and broached the subject...

From Collector's Quilts & Fabrics Newsletter, Author unknown.


----------



## McDuck

Woefully behind (as usual, King Friday)...loving EVERYTHING that has been posted on the thread so far!  Gosh, y'all are so inspiring me.  If I could only manage to get into my sewing room and PLAY!

This jumped out at me:


NiniMorris said:


> My DIL has a friend that MAY be making a trip to Africa in the next few months for work...but we don't want to rely on that ... since he won't know for sure until just a few weeks before he goes.  But I know that if he goes...he WILL be getting me some fabrics!
> 
> We have thought about doing something completely non Disney for the girls.  (my DD10 is bi-racial) and think she would look really cute in something 'tribal'.
> 
> So...anyone got some ideas to throw out into the mix?  I'm brainstorming here!  (and with only half a brain it is really hard...LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini



If the African fabric option falls through, what about some funky batiks?


----------



## lovesdumbo

My DS(9) and I had a great trip but it really just FLEW by.  I am so not ready to be home and hit reality again.  

We had an "issue" with the first room we were assigned at BWI CL and when I ask to be moved I felt like they didn't think I was worthy of a nicer room.  We are returning to Disney as a family in July and I already had BWI CL booked for that trip.  I'm really torn about what to do.  We will be there for DH's birthday and he does love CL service and I think he would enjoy BWI.  I am thinking about switching to a 1BR unit at Kidani.  I would love the bigger space, 2 bathrooms and washer/dryer.  Not sure what to do.  I really shouldn't let that first impression ruin another wise very nice stay.

I saw a few customs in the parks but everyone that I talked to bought them-didn't make them.

A highlight of the trip was meeting Teresa.  Arminda & Lydia are adorable and Corey is such a nice young man!!!  Here's a shot my DS took of us:





Teresa-what was the book Corey said I should look for to download online?  Joe & I walked all the way to Ride Makerz, he picked out a truck, tires, hub caps and then when we went to look at accessories he decided he didn't really want a car after all.  They were biggger than we thought-about shoe box size and the place wasn't as organized as I would have expected-it was a challenge for this exhausted Mom to figure out what tires/hubcaps/accessories would fit on which cars.  On the last night of the trip I bought him a 2 CD set of Disney music that was $24.98 but he didn't think I should get it because I always tell them their limit is $20.  He seems to be really enjoying it at home now.


----------



## RMAMom

ireland_nicole said:


> You can absolutely make the simply sweet fuller; I do it all the time; you just gather the top more, it works perfectly, I promise.  Another good choice would be the precious dress pattern.  A great free CarlaC sash pattern is also on YCMT. that would work well with both of them.



Thanks Nicole, to clarify I don't need more fabric for the skirt, just tighter gathering in the bodice? Or do I need both?


----------



## t-beri

...Star Wars Weekends...


----------



## PixieDust32

sub ♥


----------



## jeniamt

ireland_nicole said:


> You're sweet, thank you so much; I really liked making it.  I don't have pics of that set yet, and DS is sleeping, but I can repost a couple other pairs both with and without cuffs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that help?  Personally, DS prefers his without cuffs, because they can get a bit weighty at the bottom with the extra fabric.  I add cuffs or ruffles to most of my DD's, but for DS I usually just go plain hemmed.  I really think it's a matter of personal preference.
> ETA: the outfit DD is wearing isn't her size, the kids were helping me model a big give set.  But it gives a side by side view of cuffed and hemmed.



You rock!  Thanks for posting.  My worry is that they will either look like boxers or pj's.  Maybe if I add contrasting pockets?



mom2rtk said:


> Hi Nini! I don't use the Precious dress pattern, but something similar I've been using for years. But I love the look of the set, so it would be almost identical. I'm actually working up something now for Goofy's Kitchen, but am going a different direction for that, probably copying Goofy's costume, including chef's coat! But your set is so pretty I immediately asked Katie if she wanted to do it for December. She said Heck Yes!
> 
> I'm glad someone in your party will have a chef hat. Katie had SO much fun with hers last fall! It's something they don't see often, so the characters and CM's loved it! I don't do applique work, so I had a friend do the applique work for me:



Super cute outfit and the smile on her face is priceless!



lovesdumbo said:


> I made these without cuffs as PJ's for my DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these with cuffs for my tomboy



Thanks for posting.  I was worried they might look like pj's if I didn't add the cuff.  Not sure what to do.


----------



## t-beri

pixiedust32 said:


> sub ♥



welcome!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I found this in some of the stuff that came from mom...I think because of the date on it, and some of the other things in the box it may have come from my great-grandmothers things.  The outside envelope is just plain white, I don't know if it ever  had anything different.  It's not printed on pattern tissue either, and was meant to be traced as the pieces are on both sides of paper folds out to measure 17x22, 6 pages in total.  It reminds me of the Mickey doll that the little girl has in the ToT library video.


----------



## ireland_nicole

RMAMom said:


> Thanks Nicole, to clarify I don't need more fabric for the skirt, just tighter gathering in the bodice? Or do I need both?


Both.  Because you will have more fabric to gather, but the bodice is the same size, you will gather more tightly, thereby making the skirt fuller.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I found this in some of the stuff that came from mom...I think because of the date on it, and some of the other things in the box it may have come from my great-grandmothers things.  The outside envelope is just plain white, I don't know if it ever  had anything different.  It's not printed on pattern tissue either, and was meant to be traced as the pieces are on both sides of paper folds out to measure 17x22, 6 pages in total.  It reminds me of the Mickey doll that the little girl has in the ToT library video.



I am officially super jealous!  That is awesome


----------



## sahm1000

aksunshine said:


> Thanks so much! Now you kno what I have come acoss? I love all th free designs out there, but they don't seem to be in VP3....
> 
> I love that, so cute!!!! Why your last? Just for this trip I hope!
> 
> Thank you....
> 
> 
> My C-section is scheduled for June 1. So I don't have much time!!! LOL!



Did you check out www.swakembroidery.com for designs?  I know I've seen Big Sister/Baby Brother designs on there.  It's the sister site for YCMT.  Not sure if they have your format though.

I'll be thinking about you on 6/1!  My Claire (middle child - will be 5 this year) has the same birthday!  Congratulations early!




livndisney said:


> Star Wars Weekends.........
> Free Dining in August............



Aren't you so funny!  Trying to bribe Jessica!  

I totally wish we could go on more vacations every year too!  I SO WANTED to upgrade all of our tickets to annual passes and go one more time this year but just couldn't do it!  We will be going to FL in July (to southern FL - Naples) for 8 nights but staying at my parents house there so it's actually pretty cheap and the kids can go to the beach (assuming the Gulf is still nice and not covered in oil ).  But I really wanted Disney again!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Embird is something that needs to be purchased, right?



Yep, I purchased it a while back ago, but I think the program was around $100.  I was tie dyeing at the time, so I had some discretionary funds 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok get ready for lots of pics from the parks!



CUTE CUTE CUTE!!  All of your creations are adorable, but I exceeded my image posting with this multi-quote   I'm so glad you were able to get pics with the Roundup gang, because those dresses are just so adorable!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's something for one of the Big Gives. I also did an appliqued tee with Woody on the front but didn't think to get a photo before I mailed it.



I have TINK, I bought some sheared fabric for my little girl the other day, but I still need to get over to Wal-fart and get the fabric I wanted but didn't want to buy in fear of jinxing myself 



birdie757 said:


> I just had to share this pic of my dd and my little niece.  I made them these matching dresses to have their photos taken together for my mom's mother's day gift.  Now that she has her pics I can post it without the risk of her snooping...lol.  My niece is a chunk...she is only 4 months old in this pic!



I LOVE IT, and I must say I love chunky babies, the arms get me every time all those little rolly pollies!!  



Jaylin said:


> Sorry to ask this question again, I think it got buried a few pages back....
> Has anyone seen plain white tanks for boys anywhere?  I'm having the hardest time finding them.  I've got a bunch of shirts to make for my DS for disney and I can't find the shirts!  (and I don't want the wife beater kind)



OLD NAVY, I was just there earlier this week and I think they were 2/$10.  They also had some nice blank raglans/ringer tees in different colors.



wbarkhur said:


> What type of fabric do you guys all use to make sleep pants?  I am wanting to make some for my kids for our trip in Nov/Dec (using the easy fit pants pattern), so I was looking at a flanel type fabric, but everything i find says not to use it for sleep wear. So what do I use? Thanks you guys are great.



I use flannel for my boys.  I know it says not flame retardant, but I think that stuff gets washed away in a few washes anyhow.  Plus if you use liquid fabric softener, I've heard it takes away the flame retardant properties as well.  



jham said:


> Wendy, it should be no problem for your skill level.  It's not super quick or simple, but really, as Lisa said, the hard part is spending time on all those ruffles (but they're worth it!)  It's not difficult.  My favorite thing about this pattern (besides the butt ruffles of course) is that it is perfect if you have a focus fabric that you only have a small piece of or don't want to use a lot of.  I even used a different fabric for the back panel and I love how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO CUTE!!  I seriously need to finish my projects so I can get a skirt or two made!!  I'm dying to try this pattern, it's my first Lisa Zoe!!
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot; time for another day of outfits
> So here we go, day 7 (we're getting there, only 4 days to go)
> Today there's only one set of outfits, sadly; but I think it's one of my faves.  My absolute fave is coming tomorrow
> 
> We're going to Epcot, and having lunch at beaches n cream.  The ladies shirts match, and the men are wearing t's w/ mickey bars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUPER CUTE!!  Your children are going to be the best dressed in all of WDW!!  All of your outfits are so neat and I love how everyone coordinates!!
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys ever do one of the free photo books from hotprints.com? I just got my first one today, and its really cute!! Its like a magazine!! and it really was TOTALly free!!! no credit card info needed or anything!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SWEET, I'm gonna have to check this out!  THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> PolyndianPrincessJes said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so you can't wear 'em, but I thought you guys would enjoy the Mickey Mouse cake pops I made for DS4's birthday at school tomorrow.  His birthday isn't until June, but they're celebrating summer birthdays this week.  I planned to make these for his actual birthday party, but this was a great excuse for a trial run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and his one year portrait.
> 
> Can't believe my baby's going to be five!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are really cool!!  How'd you make em'?  I KNOW, time flys, my little guys are both 4 and 5 now and I'm still trying to figure out how that happend so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is one of those days where I have 50 million things to do and not a single ounce of energy...so in an attempt to keep myself from having to do any of it...I am uploading pictures!
> 
> Unfortunately, none of my models wanted to cooperate, so I am forced to lay them on a dirty floor (funny, I don't remember it being that dirty before I laid them on the floor!  LOL)
> 
> First up is the infamous Black and White Steamboat Willie...thanks to Heather Sue for the wonderful designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love all of your work Nini, but the Steamboat Willie dress is my all time fav
> 
> 
> 
> 100AcrePrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GEE I WISH MY FAVORITE DIGITIZER WOULD MAKE A SET OF MICKEY AND FRIENDS CUTIES....
> 
> 
> 
> TinkerbelleMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this as I was unpacking my sewing room...it's something my mom had framed and I think might be appreciated here...
> 
> *MY LEGACY*​
> Being of a sweet and generous nature, it has always been my desire to spare my husband as much trauma as possible.  I have, therefore, never consulted with him about the fabric I buy.  I feel that he should be grateful that I am a fabricaholic instead of an alcoholic and be willing to indulge my small passion as long as he isnt aware of the actual expenditure represented by my growing horde.
> 
> One day recently however, I was struck by the realization that I COULD DIE AND WHAT WOULD HAPPEN TO MY FABRIC?  My children are old enough to take care of themselves, but my fabric is helpless.
> 
> I buy fabric for the sheer pleasure of owning it.  It is stashed in every available drawer, on shelves, in boxes on the end of the cutting table, greatly reducing its uses, and under the bed, until we are in danger of having to use a ladder to get onto the mattress.
> 
> It rests, carefully folded, labled, and wrapped in clear pastic so that the color and texture are clearly visible.  I unwrap a piece occasionally, hold it up to the light, enjoy the hand, visualize how it would look mde up, measure it again to ascertain that it has not diminished, then I carefully refold, place it in the plastic and return it to its storage place.  I rarely find a pattern worthy of my prizes so that when I really want to make up something to wear, I have to go out and buy fabric into which I can bear to cut.
> 
> The confirmed fabricaholic doesn't want to make clothes from her treasures, she just enjoys having them.  The true connoisseur collects only natural fibers.  Synthetics do not tempt the heart of the purist.  They are changing so fast that whatever you buy this year will be old hat next year.  Not so with natural fibers.  Good silks, woolens, cottons, and linens become more rare and costly.
> 
> Becoming a grandmother shocked me into admitting that I am not immortal and will eventually leave this vale of needles and pins.  I will have to leave my store behind, although I am certain if the angels saw my fabric they would find a way for me to bring it along to stitch up into Heavenly Robes.  I began to feel like a miser with coins stashed in the mattress.  Someone would have to be told about it.  I waited until my husband was peacefully engaged in his favorite pastime, watering the garden and broached the subject...
> 
> From Collector's Quilts & Fabrics Newsletter, Author unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel so much better knowing I'm not the only hoarder, whew!  Every once and while I get everything out to "re-organize" and I get to feeling guilty about the stash a pretty fabrics I've done NOTHING with...  Not to mention the super cool Buzz and Woody fabric a fellow Disboutiquer went out of her way to purchase and ship to me is STILL hanging over a rail in my sewing corner...I'm really hoping to make bowling shirts with it before the premiere of Toy Story 3
> 
> OKAY, no more slackin' I'm all caught up and MUST get this quilt done!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I just bought a Brother 950-d (newer model of the 900-d), can any of you lovely talented ladies lead me to where I can learn how to do some of this beautiful embroidery/appliqueing? I am new new new to embroidery! And sewing for that matter!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

babynala said:


> Those look yummy.  Time does fly, he was so little in that picture.





ireland_nicole said:


> Love them!





billwendy said:


> Oh my GOSH - he was such a cute baby!!!!!!






jham said:


> Those are really cool!!  How'd you make em'?  I KNOW, time flys, my little guys are both 4 and 5 now and I'm still trying to figure out how that happend so fast!



Thanks, guys!!  The kids LOVED them and even the perpetual dieters---teachers gave in and had one!  Can't resist the mouse. 

Here's the recipe:
http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-dis...akerella-mickey-mouse-silhouette-cake-pops-t/

There are more complex variations (faces, Minnie), but I chose the easiest for the trial run.  I'll be making dozens of dozens for his actual birthday party next month.  However, these got a great reaction, so I'll probably stick with 'em. 




LOVE the recent Chef Mickey outfits!!  Makes me wish we were going there on our next trip!!


----------



## billwendy

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I just bought a Brother 950-d (newer model of the 900-d), can any of you lovely talented ladies lead me to where I can learn how to do some of this beautiful embroidery/appliqueing? I am new new new to embroidery! And sewing for that matter!



you lucky ducky!!! I have an ol 270D - but still have fun with it. I think for embroidery you should look at Heathersue's designs on ETSY - they stitch out sooooo nicely!! For patterns for sewing, a lot of us really enjoy Carla C's patterns on youcanmakethis.com . They are E patterns and you print out the pices at home - they come with tutorials to follow which are so helpful for a new sewer!!! Welcome!!


----------



## RMAMom

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I found this in some of the stuff that came from mom...I think because of the date on it, and some of the other things in the box it may have come from my great-grandmothers things.  The outside envelope is just plain white, I don't know if it ever  had anything different.  It's not printed on pattern tissue either, and was meant to be traced as the pieces are on both sides of paper folds out to measure 17x22, 6 pages in total.  It reminds me of the Mickey doll that the little girl has in the ToT library video.


What a great find!



ireland_nicole said:


> Both.  Because you will have more fabric to gather, but the bodice is the same size, you will gather more tightly, thereby making the skirt fuller.



Thank you! Now to get it done in the next few weeks!


----------



## NiniMorris

Does anyone know of a commercially available pattern, similar to the precious  dress, for a larger girl, like say a 14?

It looks like all the dresses I made for my daughter are not going to fit...she is in a  size 12 now....but not for long!  

(she has gone the last two years without changing sizes, and NOW she decides to get a growth spurt!)

Looks like I am going to have to be selling her Disney dresses.... URGH!

Nini


----------



## mandyb

I have been meaning to share these pics of the outfits I made for my cousin's girls to wear to WDW in December. I just keep forgetting! The girls LOVED them and my cousin said they got lots of special attention.

Ugh, I just realized I can't post pics yet. 4 more posts to go!


----------



## h518may

I don't post much, but hang around a lot.  Love seeing everything.  

I just had to share, I booked a little Disney trip for Nov.  At first DS and I were going without DH and DD, DH didn't want to fly.  But I got a pin code and was telling DH and he said if I could find direct flight he would go.  So all of us are going for a two night trip.


This means that not only do I get to make shirts for DS, but dresses for DD and DH is willing to wear embroidered Tees.  I have six months.  I did get the castle for dinner, so need a Christmas princess dress.  Plus we will be at Epcot for lunch at France with Ratatouille and Food and Wine, plus Hollywood Studio.  I am going to have so much fun with this.  Epcot is the one I am having problems deciding what to do for DD, I was thinking feliz but not sure about them with the material.


----------



## Stephres

Thanks for all the comments on the Audrey skirt, I had a lot of fun making it. I bought Lisa's other pattern too, but don't know when I'll get around to tackling it. 

We are going to Disney for Memorial Day weekend and Megan has requested a Mary Poppins dress so I do want to try to get that done. I am thinking a white precious dress with red ribbon. I keep telling myself I can get one thing done if I put my mind to it!

Love all the outfits that have been posted, especially the matchy matchy stuff. Very cute and I hope inspired more disboutiquers!


----------



## kimmylaj

i am feeling very cranky tonight but seeing everyones beautiful stuff makes me smile
mia and ryan had an alice in wonderland bday party to attend today and the invite said to wear costumes of whimsy or wonder so......




dont they look thrilled. ryan wore his for about 90 seconds he thought it was very embarrassing


----------



## RMAMom

NiniMorris said:


> Does anyone know of a commercially available pattern, similar to the precious  dress, for a larger girl, like say a 14?
> 
> It looks like all the dresses I made for my daughter are not going to fit...she is in a  size 12 now....but not for long!
> 
> (she has gone the last two years without changing sizes, and NOW she decides to get a growth spurt!)
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to be selling her Disney dresses.... URGH!
> 
> Nini



No advise on the pattern but I can sympathize with you. I made an adorable Easter outfit for my DGD in a 2T and the week she needed to wear it we realized that she had a growth spurt and I couldn't even get it over her head!!! It happened within a two or three day period!


----------



## Granna4679

kimmylaj said:


> i am feeling very cranky tonight but seeing everyones beautiful stuff makes me smile
> mia and ryan had an alice in wonderland bday party to attend today and the invite said to wear costumes of whimsy or wonder so......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont they look thrilled. ryan wore his for about 90 seconds he thought it was very embarrassing



I love this picture (and the outfits are super cute...very creative).


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I'm totally regretting my machine purchase now! It only does 4x4, thinking about exchanging it for a different one tomorrow.... I could go with the 1250-D, I just hate to spend that much more money, but I want to be able to do everything I am dreaming of after looking at all this stuff you guys have done. Someone more experienced please tell me what you recommend!


----------



## ncmomof2

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I'm totally regretting my machine purchase now! It only does 4x4, thinking about exchanging it for a different one tomorrow.... I could go with the 1250-D, I just hate to spend that much more money, but I want to be able to do everything I am dreaming of after looking at all this stuff you guys have done. Someone more experienced please tell me what you recommend!




I just spoke to someone today about machines.  She said that the 780D is the same as the 1250D except that it is only an embroidery machine.  It costs significantly less.  So if you have a sewing machine, that might be better for you.  I am thinking about that one and the 1500D.  I just feel so guilty about spending so much money!!  Good luck deciding but go for the 5X7 if you can.


----------



## *Toadstool*

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I found this in some of the stuff that came from mom...I think because of the date on it, and some of the other things in the box it may have come from my great-grandmothers things.  The outside envelope is just plain white, I don't know if it ever  had anything different.  It's not printed on pattern tissue either, and was meant to be traced as the pieces are on both sides of paper folds out to measure 17x22, 6 pages in total.  It reminds me of the Mickey doll that the little girl has in the ToT library video.


That is so cool! are you going to make some of those?? That would be so awesome for you to make those for your kids.


NiniMorris said:


> Does anyone know of a commercially available pattern, similar to the precious  dress, for a larger girl, like say a 14?
> 
> It looks like all the dresses I made for my daughter are not going to fit...she is in a  size 12 now....but not for long!
> 
> (she has gone the last two years without changing sizes, and NOW she decides to get a growth spurt!)
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to be selling her Disney dresses.... URGH!
> 
> Nini


http://www.smockingstore.com/karimecca/kmswethrtdrbk.gif
^^ picture of what the dress looks like
Kari Mecca has a basic yoke dress like that which goes up to bigger girl sizes. Her patterns are wonderful. The neckline is different.. look at the one all the way to the right. Lots of patterns go up to a 10.. had trouble finding one that went up to a 14. I really like this one though!
Here is a link to her website.. you can buy them lots of places if you google search for her with the pattern name. Pm me if you can't find one.
http://www.karimeaway.com/products/277


livndisney said:


> I have not posted in awhile. Things have been a little crazy.  I have worked on Big Gives, private big Gives, and my dd keeps outgrowing her clothes (and my family keep buying her more AG doll and THEY need clothesLOL)  I almost miss the days of just  "JORD".
> 
> 
> I just got a new machine with a wonderful adjustable satin stitch so I can start doing appliques again. So I am going to spend the afternoon SEWING!!!!!!


Congrats on the new machine! Hannah is getting a new doll for her birthday in November and I want to start sewing for the doll now.. 


lovesdumbo said:


> I made these without cuffs as PJ's for my DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these with cuffs for my tomboy



Cute.. I really like the cuffs on the shorts. Great idea for those who don't want ruffles.


----------



## PixieDust32

*Hi 

Can someone point me to a pattern to make a Woody and Buzz costume? I want to make them for my nephews, they are 3 and 2 but they wear 4/5.

Thank you so much. *


----------



## clairemolly

We moved into our new house yesterday...it's going to take a couple weeks to sort through all these boxes though.

I am up so early because we arrive at the World 180 days from today!  I just got finished making all my ADR's (well, except for one I need to call for) and now need to get sewing!

We are taking Molly to lunch in Cinderella's Castle on her 3rd b-day.  I can't wait!


----------



## babynala

lovesdumbo said:


> I made these without cuffs as PJ's for my DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these with cuffs for my tomboy


Cute, thanks for sharing the boy stuff!



lovesdumbo said:


> My DS(9) and I had a great trip but it really just FLEW by.  I am so not ready to be home and hit reality again.
> 
> A highlight of the trip was meeting Teresa.  Arminda & Lydia are adorable and Corey is such a nice young man!!!  Here's a shot my DS took of us:


Glad you had a nice time on your trip. Sorry I don't have any advice on where to stay for your next trip but I'm sure you will have fun no matter where you stay.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


>



Oh, that is so cool.  Are you going to try and make those?  Loved the "Legacy" article that you quoted.  I'm laughing as I stare at my rubbermaids full of nicely folded fabric.  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I just bought a Brother 950-d (newer model of the 900-d), can any of you lovely talented ladies lead me to where I can learn how to do some of this beautiful embroidery/appliqueing? I am new new new to embroidery! And sewing for that matter!


The CarlaC patterns are the easiest to start with and they usually have a nice spot for an applique or embroidery design.  



h518may said:


> I just had to share, I booked a little Disney trip for Nov.  At first DS and I were going without DH and DD, DH didn't want to fly.  But I got a pin code and was telling DH and he said if I could find direct flight he would go.  So all of us are going for a two night trip.
> 
> This means that not only do I get to make shirts for DS, but dresses for DD and DH is willing to wear embroidered Tees.  I have six months.  I did get the castle for dinner, so need a Christmas princess dress.  Plus we will be at Epcot for lunch at France with Ratatouille and Food and Wine, plus Hollywood Studio.  I am going to have so much fun with this.  Epcot is the one I am having problems deciding what to do for DD, I was thinking feliz but not sure about them with the material.


Congrats on the trip, sounds like a fun little get away.  Can't wait to see what you make.  



kimmylaj said:


> i am feeling very cranky tonight but seeing everyones beautiful stuff makes me smile
> mia and ryan had an alice in wonderland bday party to attend today and the invite said to wear costumes of whimsy or wonder so......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont they look thrilled. ryan wore his for about 90 seconds he thought it was very embarrassing


The outfits you made are great.  It stinks when our models won't cooperate.  I am sure they had fun at the party and they will remember that, even if you didn't get a "great" picture of them.  This picture is cute and will be a good reminder of what mom had to put up with!  You did a really good job on the Queen outfit.  The skirt is beautiful and the applique is great.  I'm sure your daughter will want to wear it again.


----------



## birdie757

NiniMorris said:


> Does anyone know of a commercially available pattern, similar to the precious  dress, for a larger girl, like say a 14?
> 
> It looks like all the dresses I made for my daughter are not going to fit...she is in a  size 12 now....but not for long!
> 
> (she has gone the last two years without changing sizes, and NOW she decides to get a growth spurt!)
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to be selling her Disney dresses.... URGH!
> 
> Nini



McCall's 6020 is similar but with a more squared neckline
McCall's 4432 even has the collar option but buttons down the front...which you could probably modify to the back.

I didn't see anything for Simplicity or Butterick.  Kwik sew didn't have anything either.  They all seem to only have that style until size 8 for some reason.  I am pretty sure McCall's are on sale this weekend at Joann's for 1.99...if not they will be in a month or so.


----------



## ellenbenny

NiniMorris said:


> Does anyone know of a commercially available pattern, similar to the precious  dress, for a larger girl, like say a 14?
> 
> It looks like all the dresses I made for my daughter are not going to fit...she is in a  size 12 now....but not for long!
> 
> (she has gone the last two years without changing sizes, and NOW she decides to get a growth spurt!)
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to be selling her Disney dresses.... URGH!
> 
> Nini



Could you upsize the pattern using the suggestions here?
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/Pattern resizing

I was recently reminded of this regarding the bowling shirt, so it should work for the precious dress too I think.


----------



## birdie757

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I'm totally regretting my machine purchase now! It only does 4x4, thinking about exchanging it for a different one tomorrow.... I could go with the 1250-D, I just hate to spend that much more money, but I want to be able to do everything I am dreaming of after looking at all this stuff you guys have done. Someone more experienced please tell me what you recommend!



There is a Brother embroidery that does 5x7 that runs about $600.  I would not spend extra for the "D" because you can get any disney design you want on etsy for your machine.  I have the 780D but will probably never use the built in designs because they have huge copyright symbols on the designs and are sold fill.  I was going to get the 760 I believe but the shop made a mistake and told me it was in stock when it wasn't and I made the trip over there with money in hand so I got my 780D for the same price.  At my shop the 780D runs about $750-800 depending on who you "deal" with.  I started out with a machine with a smaller hoop and it took me less than 1 year before I upgraded to 5x7 because most of the designs I wanted were that size.


----------



## NiniMorris

birdie757 said:


> McCall's 6020 is similar but with a more squared neckline
> McCall's 4432 even has the collar option but buttons down the front...which you could probably modify to the back.
> 
> I didn't see anything for Simplicity or Butterick.  Kwik sew didn't have anything either.  They all seem to only have that style until size 8 for some reason.  I am pretty sure McCall's are on sale this weekend at Joann's for 1.99...if not they will be in a month or so.



Hmmm...the 'reason' they don't come bigger than a size 8...is they will need darts after that size.  Something I am not looking forward to for many, many reasons!

I'll try Joann's this afternoon.



ellenbenny said:


> Could you upsize the pattern using the suggestions here?
> http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/Pattern resizing
> 
> I was recently reminded of this regarding the bowling shirt, so it should work for the precious dress too I think.



Unfortunately, since I will need to add darts...see above for my opinion on THAT prospect!...I have increased the size as much as I dare to using that method!


*Toadstool* said:


> That is so cool! are you going to make some of those?? That would be so awesome for you to make those for your kids.
> 
> http://www.smockingstore.com/karimecca/kmswethrtdrbk.gif
> ^^ picture of what the dress looks like
> Kari Mecca has a basic yoke dress like that which goes up to bigger girl sizes. Her patterns are wonderful. The neckline is different.. look at the one all the way to the right. Lots of patterns go up to a 10.. had trouble finding one that went up to a 14. I really like this one though!
> Here is a link to her website.. you can buy them lots of places if you google search for her with the pattern name. Pm me if you can't find one.
> http://www.karimeaway.com/products/277



I like that one, just wish it had a Peter Pan collar (like Minnie Mouse...) I think I am going to get that one as a back up in case I can't find anything else...

Since I decided to use the Precious dress on at least 3 of the dresses this year I have gotten myself in a pickle!  I am using that style for the Minnie Mouse, Snow White, and the one in my mind for Arkershus.  At least I haven't started that one yet!

I am using the Peek A Boo skirt on the Precious bodice for Snow White with one of the dwarfs on it...and of course the Precious dress as Minnie Mouse...


Why can't kids just stop growing unless they have permission!  LOL  It sure would make my job less stressful!


Nini


----------



## WDWAtLast

NiniMorris said:


> Does anyone know of a commercially available pattern, similar to the precious  dress, for a larger girl, like say a 14?
> 
> It looks like all the dresses I made for my daughter are not going to fit...she is in a  size 12 now....but not for long!
> 
> (she has gone the last two years without changing sizes, and NOW she decides to get a growth spurt!)
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to be selling her Disney dresses.... URGH!
> 
> Nini



Be sure and look in the "Costume" section of the pattern books.  This one has children's and misses sizes - not sure how "sewer friendly" is it.

http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m4948-products-5176.php?page_id=494


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ncmomof2 said:


> I just spoke to someone today about machines.  She said that the 780D is the same as the 1250D except that it is only an embroidery machine.  It costs significantly less.  So if you have a sewing machine, that might be better for you.  I am thinking about that one and the 1500D.  I just feel so guilty about spending so much money!!  Good luck deciding but go for the 5X7 if you can.


I would buy the biggest hoop you can afford.  I had one with  5X7 and I liked the size but not how it attached to the arm.  Test drive the machines first and make sure you like it in all aspects.  I have the Innovis 4000D and love it.  I do use the Disney designs but just don't finished out the last part in black when it writes out Disney.



clairemolly said:


> We moved into our new house yesterday...it's going to take a couple weeks to sort through all these boxes though.
> 
> I am up so early because we arrive at the World 180 days from today!  I just got finished making all my ADR's (well, except for one I need to call for) and now need to get sewing!
> 
> We are taking Molly to lunch in Cinderella's Castle on her 3rd b-day.  I can't wait!


Congrats on the new house and making all the ADR''s.  What did you get?  The Castle is hard to get, you did super and your daughter will love it.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

*Toadstool* said:


> That is so cool! are you going to make some of those?? That would be so awesome for you to make those for your kids.




I've been thinking about it, eyeing my fabrics as I orgainize in here.  I'd love to see a color pic of a Mickey from that era to see true colors, the pattern has his hands as needing light yellow fabric, and his shoes are tan.  It says "suggested official colors" but to me that just seems wrong! lol   I also need oilcloth for the eyes, and I don't even know what that is.  I know if I ask at my Joann's they will be even more clueless than I am, the last time I asked for broadcloth they looked at me like I had four heads.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

h518may said:


> I don't post much, but hang around a lot.  Love seeing everything.
> 
> I just had to share, I booked a little Disney trip for Nov.  At first DS and I were going without DH and DD, DH didn't want to fly.  But I got a pin code and was telling DH and he said if I could find direct flight he would go.  So all of us are going for a two night trip.
> 
> 
> This means that not only do I get to make shirts for DS, but dresses for DD and DH is willing to wear embroidered Tees.  I have six months.  I did get the castle for dinner, so need a Christmas princess dress.  Plus we will be at Epcot for lunch at France with Ratatouille and Food and Wine, plus Hollywood Studio.  I am going to have so much fun with this.  Epcot is the one I am having problems deciding what to do for DD, I was thinking feliz but not sure about them with the material.


Congrats on the trip!  Only two days, perhaps a longer trip is in order?  In Epcot we wear Nemo outfits, test track tees, outfits from china with black and red.  For HS we wear Jack skellington or just Disney outfits.  I am sure you will find something perfect for DD.


----------



## clairemolly

MinnieVanMom said:


> Congrats on the new house and making all the ADR''s.  What did you get?  The Castle is hard to get, you did super and your daughter will love it.



Thanks.  This is the 3rd time we will have done the Castle for lunch.  Somehow I got almost everything I wanted at exactly the time I wanted.  Maybe because we are going in Nov?

13th - Crystal Palace Dinner
14th - Tusker House BF/1900 Park Fare Cindy Dinner
15th - none
16th - BBB and Castle lunch - MVMCP that night - DD's 3rd B-Day
17th - Akershus BF/Le Cellier Dinner
18th - Hollywood and Vine Fantasmic Package
19th - Rose & Crown
20th - O'Hana BF

I wasn't planning on the O'Hana BF, but couldn't get Kona Cafe.  Now I have another custom to plan.  All of these are repeats for us except Tusker House, Rose & Crown and O'Hana.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NiniMorris said:


> Why can't kids just stop growing unless they have permission!  LOL  It sure would make my job less stressful!
> 
> 
> Nini





Ugh. Nini I feel your pain!  Savannah did this to me when she was 4...I spent 3 months working on a smocked dress, it had smocking from shoulder to waist, silk ribbon embroidery and the bottom of the skirt was pintucks and lace shaping, all from imported fabric and laces, the most I'd ever spent on a dress, it was supposed to be an heirloom, and I made it a size bigger than she was currently wearing.  Many hours of work and love went into this Easter dress, and she had the nerve to outgrow it before I even got it on her!  We discovered this the week before, and my mom carefully added a diamond shaped insert in the underarm area going down the sleeve and into the bodice.  It wasn't really noticable, only if you knew it was there...that began my favorite phrase on imperfect sewing..."It will never be noticed on a fast moving child!"


----------



## ireland_nicole

Another day, another set of outfits;  not to disappoint, today we're back to two sets, although I warn you, the pics I took this morning are awful- hopefully you can get the idea.

It's DS's birthday, so he got to pick.  We're going to MK for the day, and CM's for dinner.  Adults are wearing mickey/minnie t's (mickey for the guys, minnie for the ladies).  During the day, DD and DS are Tinkerbell and Peter pan (I still have to do DS's shorts w/ Smee and the Alligator).




can't really see it, but there's a sparkle tulle layer in the middle.
Here's the CM oufits:




and the back of DD's audrey skirt




super sorry for the bad pics, will try to get more at some point
Here's where I need your help/advice:
I'm making Chef hats, and DS will have shorts w/ the Celebrate balloons on them.  I was going to do a bowling shirt for DS, but now I don't want to do that because he loves his birthday shirt and wants it front and center so to speak.  My question is, should I make an apron to go over the skirt w/ the Chef mickey head applique or just the chef hats?


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> Hmmm...the 'reason' they don't come bigger than a size 8...is they will need darts after that size.  Something I am not looking forward to for many, many reasons!
> 
> I'll try Joann's this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, since I will need to add darts...see above for my opinion on THAT prospect!...I have increased the size as much as I dare to using that method!
> 
> 
> I like that one, just wish it had a Peter Pan collar (like Minnie Mouse...) I think I am going to get that one as a back up in case I can't find anything else...
> 
> Since I decided to use the Precious dress on at least 3 of the dresses this year I have gotten myself in a pickle!  I am using that style for the Minnie Mouse, Snow White, and the one in my mind for Arkershus.  At least I haven't started that one yet!
> 
> I am using the Peek A Boo skirt on the Precious bodice for Snow White with one of the dwarfs on it...and of course the Precious dress as Minnie Mouse...
> 
> 
> Why can't kids just stop growing unless they have permission!  LOL  It sure would make my job less stressful!
> 
> 
> Nini




Nini -- I have found that once the girls pass up size 8 in patterns they are pretty much in "no man's land" when it comes to patterns. I also have noticed the drought of pattern options available to them! I draw out a size larger, but start getting uncomfortable adding much beyond that.

I think you have been given some decent recommendations here, probably most of what there is. They already recommended the one McCalls pattern I use.

All you really need though is the basic bodice parts to get it right. You can easily upsize a sleeve to work. And the collar is a piece of cake to hand draw. After all, it doesn't really have to fit, right???? I just sew the front and back together then press it flat. I lay some grid pattern material over it and hand draw the size collar I would want. I cut it with a seam allowance and it works great.

I think part of the problem is that's the age where most little girls want to start looking like small adults and the patterns reflect it. Thankfully that's not the case for us!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Nini:
just found this one: it's an oop daisy kingdom pattern; not the same, but I bet you could just add a peter pan collar to the bodice, and do the precious skirt:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/4622559...12&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_page=2&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


----------



## Diz-Mommy

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Thanks, guys!!  The kids LOVED them and even the perpetual dieters---teachers gave in and had one!  Can't resist the mouse.
> 
> Here's the recipe:
> http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-dis...akerella-mickey-mouse-silhouette-cake-pops-t/
> 
> There are more complex variations (faces, Minnie), but I chose the easiest for the trial run.  I'll be making dozens of dozens for his actual birthday party next month.  However, these got a great reaction, so I'll probably stick with 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the recent Chef Mickey outfits!!  Makes me wish we were going there on our next trip!!



COOL, thanks!!  These look like FUN!



kimmylaj said:


> i am feeling very cranky tonight but seeing everyones beautiful stuff makes me smile
> mia and ryan had an alice in wonderland bday party to attend today and the invite said to wear costumes of whimsy or wonder so......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont they look thrilled. ryan wore his for about 90 seconds he thought it was very embarrassing



Very cute outfits, and I'm writing to say I feel your pain about your son not liking his costume.  My boys do this sometimes too, they can't leave me alone the whole time I'm sewing and then when everything is finished and time to wear it they don't wanna!   I think it's a little kid thing.  Watch a few days from now, you'll see him parading around the house in it!


----------



## t-beri

HELP!!! I need to make (well, need is a relative term)  gifts for Liliana's preschool teachers to give them graduation night (the 27th) They know I'm crafty so I want to make something that makes me look clever but doesn't actually take a whole lotta work.  LOL.  A little work, just not a lot.  If anyone has suggestions I would LOVE to hear them.
...t.


----------



## ellenbenny

Just posted these on the big give board for Chase's big sister Courtney:


----------



## LisaZoe

NiniMorris said:


> Does anyone know of a commercially available pattern, similar to the precious  dress, for a larger girl, like say a 14?
> 
> It looks like all the dresses I made for my daughter are not going to fit...she is in a  size 12 now....but not for long!
> 
> (she has gone the last two years without changing sizes, and NOW she decides to get a growth spurt!)
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to be selling her Disney dresses.... URGH!
> 
> Nini



Although these aren't the big commercially available pattern companies, there are smaller companies creating what they refer to as 'modest' sewing patterns. The ones I checked do have the style you are looking for in the right size but they cost more than you might be wanting to pay if it's for just one dress.

http://www.commonsensepatterns.com/csp_main.htm
http://www.modestsewingpatterns.com/1001.html



ireland_nicole said:


> Here's the CM oufits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of DD's audrey skirt



All your sets are really great but when I saw this one I had to comment.  I have wanted to get some of these prints and wondered how they'd work for this skirt. I love how it came out!


----------



## ellenbenny

Also completed these outfits for a customer.  I love Heather's filmstrip applique, so creative and unique!!


----------



## ellenbenny

ireland_nicole said:


> Another day, another set of outfits;  not to disappoint, today we're back to two sets, although I warn you, the pics I took this morning are awful- hopefully you can get the idea.
> 
> It's DS's birthday, so he got to pick.  We're going to MK for the day, and CM's for dinner.  Adults are wearing mickey/minnie t's (mickey for the guys, minnie for the ladies).  During the day, DD and DS are Tinkerbell and Peter pan (I still have to do DS's shorts w/ Smee and the Alligator).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't really see it, but there's a sparkle tulle layer in the middle.
> Here's the CM oufits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of DD's audrey skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super sorry for the bad pics, will try to get more at some point
> Here's where I need your help/advice:
> I'm making Chef hats, and DS will have shorts w/ the Celebrate balloons on them.  I was going to do a bowling shirt for DS, but now I don't want to do that because he loves his birthday shirt and wants it front and center so to speak.  My question is, should I make an apron to go over the skirt w/ the Chef mickey head applique or just the chef hats?



All of your outfits are great!  I love that fabric and have been wanting to get some.  Not sure on the apron, I think it looks great the way it is, but it might get even more attention with the apron at Chef Mickey's.  Tough call.


----------



## ellenbenny

PixieDust32 said:


> *Hi
> 
> Can someone point me to a pattern to make a Woody and Buzz costume? I want to make them for my nephews, they are 3 and 2 but they wear 4/5.
> 
> Thank you so much. *



I have seen patterns for those on the auction site if commercial patterns are what you had in mind:

http://cgi.ebay.com/SIMPLICITY-Patt...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa113e530

http://cgi.ebay.com/Toy-Story-2-Buz...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2306d04be1

Expensive, but maybe if you keep looking you could find one cheaper.


----------



## birdie757

NiniMorris said:


> Hmmm...the 'reason' they don't come bigger than a size 8...is they will need darts after that size.  Something I am not looking forward to for many, many reasons!
> 
> I'll try Joann's this afternoon.


The McCall's patterns I listed are all pretty loose in the bodice...probably why they can avoid darts.  I think I will cry when dd needs darts 


TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've been thinking about it, eyeing my fabrics as I orgainize in here.  I'd love to see a color pic of a Mickey from that era to see true colors, the pattern has his hands as needing light yellow fabric, and his shoes are tan.  It says "suggested official colors" but to me that just seems wrong! lol   I also need oilcloth for the eyes, and I don't even know what that is.  I know if I ask at my Joann's they will be even more clueless than I am, the last time I asked for broadcloth they looked at me like I had four heads.


OMG that is so cool.  I can't wait to see how those turn out!  Oilcloth is like table cloth material...they suggest it in my ottobre pattern book for kids rain coats.


clairemolly said:


> Thanks.  This is the 3rd time we will have done the Castle for lunch.  Somehow I got almost everything I wanted at exactly the time I wanted.  Maybe because we are going in Nov?
> 
> 13th - Crystal Palace Dinner
> 14th - Tusker House BF/1900 Park Fare Cindy Dinner
> 15th - none
> 16th - BBB and Castle lunch - MVMCP that night - DD's 3rd B-Day
> 17th - Akershus BF/Le Cellier Dinner
> 18th - Hollywood and Vine Fantasmic Package
> 19th - Rose & Crown
> 20th - O'Hana BF
> 
> I wasn't planning on the O'Hana BF, but couldn't get Kona Cafe.  Now I have another custom to plan.  All of these are repeats for us except Tusker House, Rose & Crown and O'Hana.


Ok, the 16th looks like a little girls dream day.  We did that for my dd's 4th bday.  It was such an awesome day.  She still tells people about 6 months later.  We ordered a basic cake that said Happy Birthday and brought our own cake topper that matched her dress.  (Pink Cinderella...which also got her lots of extra attention)  We gave it to our waiter and he added it to the cake.  I hope you guys have a great day like we did.


----------



## lovesdumbo

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I found this in some of the stuff that came from mom...I think because of the date on it, and some of the other things in the box it may have come from my great-grandmothers things.  The outside envelope is just plain white, I don't know if it ever  had anything different.  It's not printed on pattern tissue either, and was meant to be traced as the pieces are on both sides of paper folds out to measure 17x22, 6 pages in total.  It reminds me of the Mickey doll that the little girl has in the ToT library video.


SOOOOO cool!!!  Will you be making them?



ireland_nicole said:


> Another day, another set of outfits;  not to disappoint, today we're back to two sets, although I warn you, the pics I took this morning are awful- hopefully you can get the idea.
> 
> It's DS's birthday, so he got to pick.  We're going to MK for the day, and CM's for dinner.  Adults are wearing mickey/minnie t's (mickey for the guys, minnie for the ladies).  During the day, DD and DS are Tinkerbell and Peter pan (I still have to do DS's shorts w/ Smee and the Alligator).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't really see it, but there's a sparkle tulle layer in the middle.
> Here's the CM oufits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of DD's audrey skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super sorry for the bad pics, will try to get more at some point
> Here's where I need your help/advice:
> I'm making Chef hats, and DS will have shorts w/ the Celebrate balloons on them.  I was going to do a bowling shirt for DS, but now I don't want to do that because he loves his birthday shirt and wants it front and center so to speak.  My question is, should I make an apron to go over the skirt w/ the Chef mickey head applique or just the chef hats?


WOW!  All your outfits are so wonderful!  You are sure to have such a magical trip!!!!



ellenbenny said:


> Just posted these on the big give board for Chase's big sister Courtney:


LOVE that!!!!  I've been wanting to make a Pooh in that outline style for my DD.  Did you use a pattern for the waist pack?

Love your Chef Mickey's outfit and film strip Vida too!


----------



## ncmomof2

ireland_nicole said:


> super sorry for the bad pics, will try to get more at some point
> Here's where I need your help/advice:
> I'm making Chef hats, and DS will have shorts w/ the Celebrate balloons on them.  I was going to do a bowling shirt for DS, but now I don't want to do that because he loves his birthday shirt and wants it front and center so to speak.  My question is, should I make an apron to go over the skirt w/ the Chef mickey head applique or just the chef hats?



I love the skirt!  What a great use of that pretty fabric.  I don't know if I would want to cover it with an apron, but maybe just for the meal?


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

ellenbenny said:


> Also completed these outfits for a customer.  I love Heather's filmstrip applique, so creative and unique!!



ADORABLE!!!  I'm seriously considering getting whatever machine I need to get so I can use this design!!  See, probably not a good idea since I don't even know what I need.   But I'm in LOVE with it!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

lovesdumbo said:


> LOVE that!!!!  I've been wanting to make a Pooh in that outline style for my DD.  Did you use a pattern for the waist pack?
> 
> Love your Chef Mickey's outfit and film strip Vida too!



Thanks!  The waist pack is an in the hoop embroidery design by Pickle Pie Designs and purchase on swakembroidery.com.  It wasn't too bad to make and you can make it without straps as just a zippered pouch or as a wristlet or a waist pack and it comes in 3 sizes.  This is the first one I've made but I definitely think I will be making more.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> ADORABLE!!!  I'm seriously considering getting whatever machine I need to get so I can use this design!!  See, probably not a good idea since I don't even know what I need.   But I'm in LOVE with it!!!



Thanks!  I used 2 different 5x7 designs on this one and did them all in one hooping on my new 7x12 hoop, but you really only need a 5x7 hoop to so this.  Lots of people have been discussing the different brother models and prices.  If you are seriously interested in an embroidery machine I would definitely try to get at least a 5x7 hoop if at all possible.


----------



## Disneymom1218

t-beri said:


> HELP!!! I need to make (well, need is a relative term)  gifts for Liliana's preschool teachers to give them graduation night (the 27th) They know I'm crafty so I want to make something that makes me look clever but doesn't actually take a whole lotta work.  LOL.  A little work, just not a lot.  If anyone has suggestions I would LOVE to hear them.
> ...t.


This is what I have made for my DD7 and DD5's end of the year gifts. 






Why not Make them something like that with the preschool name or initials?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ellenbenny said:


> Also completed these outfits for a customer.  I love Heather's filmstrip applique, so creative and unique!!



That is such a cute dress, what a smart use of those designs too!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!  The waist pack is an in the hoop embroidery design by Pickle Pie Designs and purchase on swakembroidery.com.  It wasn't too bad to make and you can make it without straps as just a zippered pouch or as a wristlet or a waist pack and it comes in 3 sizes.  This is the first one I've made but I definitely think I will be making more.


That sounds really cool but I don't have an embroidery machine.  I bet I do have a waist pack pattern somewhere though.


----------



## ireland_nicole

ellenbenny said:


> Just posted these on the big give board for Chase's big sister Courtney:



Awesome; she's going to absolutely love them!


LisaZoe said:


> Although these aren't the big commercially available pattern companies, there are smaller companies creating what they refer to as 'modest' sewing patterns. The ones I checked do have the style you are looking for in the right size but they cost more than you might be wanting to pay if it's for just one dress.
> 
> http://www.commonsensepatterns.com/csp_main.htm
> http://www.modestsewingpatterns.com/1001.html
> 
> 
> 
> All your sets are really great but when I saw this one I had to comment.  I have wanted to get some of these prints and wondered how they'd work for this skirt. I love how it came out!



Aww, thanks!  I's so glad you like it.  I'll try to get better pics at some point.  I think the plain jane worked perfectly w/ this pattern; I can guarantee that this skirt will be made many, many more times.


ellenbenny said:


> Also completed these outfits for a customer.  I love Heather's filmstrip applique, so creative and unique!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> th_



WOW great job, the Vida especially is fantastic!  Talk about creative and unique- I wish we had more time before our trip, I'd love to CASE it; but it's a little late to remake at this point.  Super super job.

Thanks for all your kind words everybody.  If I do the apron it will only be for the meal; I was thinking about using yellow minnie dot?  Trying to decide...


----------



## Carrie772

NiniMorris said:


> Does anyone know of a commercially available pattern, similar to the precious  dress, for a larger girl, like say a 14?
> URGH!





mom2rtk said:


> Nini -- I have found that once the girls pass up size 8 in patterns they are pretty much in "no man's land" when it comes to patterns. I also have noticed the drought of pattern options available to them! I draw out a size larger, but start getting uncomfortable adding much beyond that.



Have either of you tried heirloom patterns? I started out using Ellen McCarn patterns and went on to use Children's Corner and Maja's Heirlooms too.  I think you will be pleased with Maja's as hers can be a bit on the funky side esp for pre-teen and teen.  Hers allow for darts and gathers in the right places.  My favorite is Annika.  Plus, some of hers go up to a 16!


----------



## mom2rtk

Carrie772 said:


> Have either of you tried heirloom patterns? I started out using Ellen McCarn patterns and went on to use Children's Corner and Maja's Heirlooms too.  I think you will be pleased with Maja's as hers can be a bit on the funky side esp for pre-teen and teen.  Hers allow for darts and gathers in the right places.  My favorite is Annika.  Plus, some of hers go up to a 16!



No, I wasn't aware of them. I just made note of this so I can give it a try next time someone wants something in that size range! And it won't be long before Katie's out of the little girl sizes too....


----------



## visitingapril09

lovesdumbo said:


> SOOOOO cool!!!  Will you be making them?
> 
> 
> WOW!  All your outfits are so wonderful!  You are sure to have such a magical trip!!!!
> 
> LOVE that!!!!  I've been wanting to make a Pooh in that outline style for my DD.  Did you use a pattern for the waist pack?
> 
> Love your Chef Mickey's outfit and film strip Vida too!



Yes, they are lovely!!! I have to make my BG outfit for this family still. I would also love to know if there is a waistbag pattern?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Another day, another set of outfits;  not to disappoint, today we're back to two sets, although I warn you, the pics I took this morning are awful- hopefully you can get the idea.
> 
> It's DS's birthday, so he got to pick.  We're going to MK for the day, and CM's for dinner.  Adults are wearing mickey/minnie t's (mickey for the guys, minnie for the ladies).  During the day, DD and DS are Tinkerbell and Peter pan (I still have to do DS's shorts w/ Smee and the Alligator).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't really see it, but there's a sparkle tulle layer in the middle.
> Here's the CM oufits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of DD's audrey skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super sorry for the bad pics, will try to get more at some point
> Here's where I need your help/advice:
> I'm making Chef hats, and DS will have shorts w/ the Celebrate balloons on them.  I was going to do a bowling shirt for DS, but now I don't want to do that because he loves his birthday shirt and wants it front and center so to speak.  My question is, should I make an apron to go over the skirt w/ the Chef mickey head applique or just the chef hats?


I don't have an answer about the apron, I like things simple and clean so I would leave it not complicated and in the same breath love the cuteness of the aprons.  I know you will know, ya know.  You have been so busy and the outfits are all just so cute.  Wow, what talent.



t-beri said:


> HELP!!! I need to make (well, need is a relative term)  gifts for Liliana's preschool teachers to give them graduation night (the 27th) They know I'm crafty so I want to make something that makes me look clever but doesn't actually take a whole lotta work.  LOL.  A little work, just not a lot.  If anyone has suggestions I would LOVE to hear them.
> ...t.





ellenbenny said:


> Also completed these outfits for a customer.  I love Heather's filmstrip applique, so creative and unique!!


Wow, that is an amazing dress, the applique is very unique.



Disneymom1218 said:


> This is what I have made for my DD7 and DD5's end of the year gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not Make them something like that with the preschool name or initials?


Very cute, I was going to say that Wendy made wristlets, they are also cute.


----------



## PrincessKell

*Looks like I have a new baby boy to sew for !!!!!!!!!!*

My best friend is having a baby boy, she is due in Oct. I live through her with babies and pregnancy since I can not have more babies. I'm so very excited. They just found out she is having a boy. Little baby Noah Matthew.  I can't wait to start sewing for him. hehe  Georgia wanted her to have a boy so she is really excited!  None of her families knows, so I couldn't post on FB, so I HAD to throw my excitement at someone! hehehe


----------



## luvdumbo

erikawolf2004 said:


> You are off to a great start keep it up!  Love the Pink Pirate outfit-so fun!





QuiverofArrows said:


> LuvDumbo (sorry, don't know your name) ~ Those are really cute!
> !





babynala said:


> Love it.





tricia said:


> Everything looks great.  Glad you were able to find skull buttons, I had a hard time finding them when I needed them for my DS POTC shirt.





MinnieVanMom said:


> First, , Your project are super and wow for just starting you are talented.  Lisa does work by hand and I think we all started that way.  Take your time and have fun.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you for al the kind words.  As I get more comfortable I am hoping to get more daring with my patterns and material selection.
> 
> I love all the other outfits posted on here as well!  They are all so amazing twith all the creativity talent to go behind them!
Click to expand...


----------



## princesskayla

Well, I took my children to see Mary Poppins in Atlanta - LOVED it. It was very cute and just the right right mix of from the movie and the original. Of course we had to do a custom dress. Here it is. I am very proud of it. It represented the play beautifully!!
















Kayla was on cloud 9 the entire night in her custom. It was a wonderful event. The dress had 26 appliques on it by hand and one design that NaeNae helped me with - (Thank you, thank you NaeNae!!!)
 Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## disneymomof1

OK, seriously this is my last question about an embroidery machine.  I know several of you have the PE 770 from HSN, do I need the PED Basic unit to get started or just a USB memory stick? I am planning on ordering it tomorrow for a decent price.  I just want to make sure I have everything I need to get started as soon as it comes in.  Thanks everyone !!!


----------



## squirrel

I finally finished picking out the shiring from the sundress my mom made my sister last night.

Today I started making it into a Peasant top.  I just about finished it.  When I put the elastic around the neckline I realized that there was way too much fabric.  I'm going to have to take out one of the arms and the neck and make it smaller.  Eventually, it was bound to happen.  I don't have any patterns for this I just made my own.  The kids ones weren't so hard as they were from a pillowcase.

Does anybody know what width the fabric should be for an adult large (14-16)?  Just so I don't have it too small!


----------



## NiniMorris

disneymomof1 said:


> OK, seriously this is my last question about an embroidery machine.  I know several of you have the PE 770 from HSN, do I need the PED Basic unit to get started or just a USB memory stick? I am planning on ordering it tomorrow for a decent price.  I just want to make sure I have everything I need to get started as soon as it comes in.  Thanks everyone !!!



All you need is a thumb drive...if you purchase designs online.  It comes with a lot of designs preloaded.  But no Disney designs!

I download from Heather's site, put the design on a thumb drive, plop it in my Bubba...and become amazed at the brilliance of Heather Sue!



Nini


----------



## NaeNae

princesskayla said:


> Well, I took my children to see Mary Poppins in Atlanta - LOVED it. It was very cute and just the right right mix of from the movie and the original. Of course we had to do a custom dress. Here it is. I am very proud of it. It represented the play beautifully!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayla was on cloud 9 the entire night in her custom. It was a wonderful event. The dress had 26 appliques on it by hand and one design that NaeNae helped me with - (Thank you, thank you NaeNae!!!)
> Thanks for letting me share!!!




WOW!! That turned out great!  Glad I could help.


----------



## ncmomof2

princesskayla said:


>



Adorable!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!  I used 2 different 5x7 designs on this one and did them all in one hooping on my new 7x12 hoop, but you really only need a 5x7 hoop to so this.  Lots of people have been discussing the different brother models and prices.  If you are seriously interested in an embroidery machine I would definitely try to get at least a 5x7 hoop if at all possible.



I've been trying not to pay attention to all that talk, but this thread is DANGEROUS!!!    I told Heather, though, that before I can even entertain the idea, I'll need to step up my sewing skills so I can make something worthy of those fabulous designs!!!


----------



## WDWAtLast

mom2rtk said:


> No, I wasn't aware of them. I just made note of this so I can give it a try next time someone wants something in that size range! And it won't be long before Katie's out of the little girl sizes too....



My almost nine year old is very picky already about what she will wear! I came across these Lila Tueller Tween patterns and can't wait to try them! Scroll to the bottom of the page an there are lots more pics.

http://lilatuellerdesigns.blogspot.com/


----------



## babynala

ellenbenny said:


> Also completed these outfits for a customer.  I love Heather's filmstrip applique, so creative and unique!!


This is so pretty.  I love all the fabrics on the butt ruffles and a great combination of the applique designs.  



clairemolly said:


> Thanks.  This is the 3rd time we will have done the Castle for lunch.  Somehow I got almost everything I wanted at exactly the time I wanted.  Maybe because we are going in Nov?
> 
> 13th - Crystal Palace Dinner
> 14th - Tusker House BF/1900 Park Fare Cindy Dinner
> 15th - none
> 16th - BBB and Castle lunch - MVMCP that night - DD's 3rd B-Day
> 17th - Akershus BF/Le Cellier Dinner
> 18th - Hollywood and Vine Fantasmic Package
> 19th - Rose & Crown
> 20th - O'Hana BF
> 
> I wasn't planning on the O'Hana BF, but couldn't get Kona Cafe.  Now I have another custom to plan.  All of these are repeats for us except Tusker House, Rose & Crown and O'Hana.


How exciting!  Can I come???



ireland_nicole said:


> Another day, another set of outfits;  not to disappoint, today we're back to two sets, although I warn you, the pics I took this morning are awful- hopefully you can get the idea.
> 
> It's DS's birthday, so he got to pick.  We're going to MK for the day, and CM's for dinner.  Adults are wearing mickey/minnie t's (mickey for the guys, minnie for the ladies).  During the day, DD and DS are Tinkerbell and Peter pan (I still have to do DS's shorts w/ Smee and the Alligator).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't really see it, but there's a sparkle tulle layer in the middle.
> Here's the CM oufits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, should I make an apron to go over the skirt w/ the Chef mickey head applique or just the chef hats?


Love the Peter Pan outfits and the Chef Mickey outfits.  I love the birthday boy shirt.  As for the apron, I love the skirt and agree that I would hate to see it covered up.  The yellow dot apron does sound cute, maybe you could just do a chef hat that has some kind of design on it that coordinates with the skirt fabric?



princesskayla said:


> Well, I took my children to see Mary Poppins in Atlanta - LOVED it. It was very cute and just the right right mix of from the movie and the original. Of course we had to do a custom dress. Here it is. I am very proud of it. It represented the play beautifully!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayla was on cloud 9 the entire night in her custom. It was a wonderful event. The dress had 26 appliques on it by hand and one design that NaeNae helped me with - (Thank you, thank you NaeNae!!!)
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


That dress is GORGEOUS.  Your daughter looks so cute in it.  Glad you had a good time at the play.  Are you the one who was working on the Annie costumes?


----------



## littlepeppers

PrincessKell said:


> *Looks like I have a new baby boy to sew for !!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> My best friend is having a baby boy, she is due in Oct. I live through her with babies and pregnancy since I can not have more babies. I'm so very excited.



I just go nuts when others are preg. too.  Dr. made me get my tubes ties, so I can't have anymore either.  I do love living through pregnancies w/ other people.  

If I would stay out of Disney, I would have time to sew baby stuff for my friends.


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> Another day, another set of outfits;  not to disappoint, today we're back to two sets, although I warn you, the pics I took this morning are awful- hopefully you can get the idea.
> 
> It's DS's birthday, so he got to pick.  We're going to MK for the day, and CM's for dinner.  Adults are wearing mickey/minnie t's (mickey for the guys, minnie for the ladies).  During the day, DD and DS are Tinkerbell and Peter pan (I still have to do DS's shorts w/ Smee and the Alligator).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't really see it, but there's a sparkle tulle layer in the middle.
> Here's the CM oufits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of DD's audrey skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super sorry for the bad pics, will try to get more at some point
> Here's where I need your help/advice:
> I'm making Chef hats, and DS will have shorts w/ the Celebrate balloons on them.  I was going to do a bowling shirt for DS, but now I don't want to do that because he loves his birthday shirt and wants it front and center so to speak.  My question is, should I make an apron to go over the skirt w/ the Chef mickey head applique or just the chef hats?



Everything looks great.  It is so cool that you will match all day every day.  Your pictures at the parks will be awesome.




ellenbenny said:


> Just posted these on the big give board for Chase's big sister Courtney:



I was just looking at that pattern to make the wristlets. (even tho I don't have my machine yet)  I may have to get that once my machine arrives.  The Beast Silouette is great, she will love it.



ellenbenny said:


> Also completed these outfits for a customer.  I love Heather's filmstrip applique, so creative and unique!!



Great use of the 2 designs.  Looks like they were meant to be together.



princesskayla said:


> Well, I took my children to see Mary Poppins in Atlanta - LOVED it. It was very cute and just the right right mix of from the movie and the original. Of course we had to do a custom dress. Here it is. I am very proud of it. It represented the play beautifully!!



Good job.  Love the border appliques of all the buildings.  Gives it a great look.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

princesskayla said:


> Well, I took my children to see Mary Poppins in Atlanta - LOVED it. It was very cute and just the right right mix of from the movie and the original. Of course we had to do a custom dress. Here it is. I am very proud of it. It represented the play beautifully!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayla was on cloud 9 the entire night in her custom. It was a wonderful event. The dress had 26 appliques on it by hand and one design that NaeNae helped me with - (Thank you, thank you NaeNae!!!)
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



That dress is a work of art!!  Your little girl is so precious!!  She looks like she's over the moon in her custom



disneymomof1 said:


> OK, seriously this is my last question about an embroidery machine.  I know several of you have the PE 770 from HSN, do I need the PED Basic unit to get started or just a USB memory stick? I am planning on ordering it tomorrow for a decent price.  I just want to make sure I have everything I need to get started as soon as it comes in.  Thanks everyone !!!



Well, um and a memory stick and then...

1. thread in every shade of the rainbow
2. stabilizer, cut away- tear away- wash away etc
3. bobbin fill- if you can get your hands on the actual bobbin fill Brother makes, it's the best I've found
3. extra bobbins
4. tiny sisscors for cutting applique
5. 1/4 yard cuts of every shade of the rainbow in fabric for appliques (not forget the flesh tone for Mickey and friends!)
6. Temporary spray adhesive for appliques
7. Every design in HeatherSue's arsenal 
8. Hmmm, I wish I could think of a number eight...I'm sure I'm missing something!


----------



## NiniMorris

Diz-Mommy said:


> Well, um and a memory stick and then...
> 
> 1. thread in every shade of the rainbow
> 2. stabilizer, cut away- tear away- wash away etc
> 3. bobbin fill- if you can get your hands on the actual bobbin fill Brother makes, it's the best I've found
> 3. extra bobbins
> 4. tiny sisscors for cutting applique
> 5. 1/4 yard cuts of every shade of the rainbow in fabric for appliques (not forget the flesh tone for Mickey and friends!)
> 6. Temporary spray adhesive for appliques
> 7. Every design in HeatherSue's arsenal
> 8. Hmmm, I wish I could think of a number eight...I'm sure I'm missing something!



...well...if you are like I was...frozen dinners for the family...'cause I HATED to stop to cook or clean!!!


LOL


Nini


----------



## luvdumbo

princesskayla said:


> Well, I took my children to see Mary Poppins in Atlanta - LOVED it. It was very cute and just the right right mix of from the movie and the original. Of course we had to do a custom dress. Here it is. I am very proud of it. It represented the play beautifully!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayla was on cloud 9 the entire night in her custom. It was a wonderful event. The dress had 26 appliques on it by hand and one design that NaeNae helped me with - (Thank you, thank you NaeNae!!!)
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



It is Beautiful! Great job on all the appliques! I especially like the bird one!


----------



## Granna4679

clairemolly said:


> We moved into our new house yesterday...it's going to take a couple weeks to sort through all these boxes though.
> 
> I am up so early because we arrive at the World 180 days from today!  I just got finished making all my ADR's (well, except for one I need to call for) and now need to get sewing!
> 
> We are taking Molly to lunch in Cinderella's Castle on her 3rd b-day.  I can't wait!





clairemolly said:


> Thanks.  This is the 3rd time we will have done the Castle for lunch.  Somehow I got almost everything I wanted at exactly the time I wanted.  Maybe because we are going in Nov?
> 
> 13th - Crystal Palace Dinner
> 14th - Tusker House BF/1900 Park Fare Cindy Dinner
> 15th - none
> 16th - BBB and Castle lunch - MVMCP that night - DD's 3rd B-Day
> 17th - Akershus BF/Le Cellier Dinner
> 18th - Hollywood and Vine Fantasmic Package
> 19th - Rose & Crown
> 20th - O'Hana BF
> 
> I wasn't planning on the O'Hana BF, but couldn't get Kona Cafe.  Now I have another custom to plan.  All of these are repeats for us except Tusker House, Rose & Crown and O'Hana.



Congrats on the new house.  And fantastic that you got all the ADRs you were hoping for.  Looks like you are going to have a fantastic trip. You are going to LOVE O'Hana....one of our favorite places.




TinkerbelleMom said:


> Ugh. Nini I feel your pain!  Savannah did this to me when she was 4...I spent 3 months working on a smocked dress, it had smocking from shoulder to waist, silk ribbon embroidery and the bottom of the skirt was pintucks and lace shaping, all from imported fabric and laces, the most I'd ever spent on a dress, it was supposed to be an heirloom, and I made it a size bigger than she was currently wearing.  Many hours of work and love went into this Easter dress, and she had the nerve to outgrow it before I even got it on her!  We discovered this the week before, and my mom carefully added a diamond shaped insert in the underarm area going down the sleeve and into the bodice.  It wasn't really noticable, only if you knew it was there...that began my favorite phrase on imperfect sewing..."It will never be noticed on a fast moving child!"



Oh how sad that she outgrew it that fast.  I am glad your mom was able to figure something out so she could get a couple wears out of it.  What a priceless dress though.  Sounds like you put a lot of time and effort into it.



ireland_nicole said:


> Another day, another set of outfits;  not to disappoint, today we're back to two sets, although I warn you, the pics I took this morning are awful- hopefully you can get the idea.
> 
> It's DS's birthday, so he got to pick.  We're going to MK for the day, and CM's for dinner.  Adults are wearing mickey/minnie t's (mickey for the guys, minnie for the ladies).  During the day, DD and DS are Tinkerbell and Peter pan (I still have to do DS's shorts w/ Smee and the Alligator).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making Chef hats, and DS will have shorts w/ the Celebrate balloons on them.  I was going to do a bowling shirt for DS, but now I don't want to do that because he loves his birthday shirt and wants it front and center so to speak.  My question is, should I make an apron to go over the skirt w/ the Chef mickey head applique or just the chef hats?



Nicole....great outfits as usual.  I really like the fabrics you used on the Audrey skirt too.  And the birthday shirt is adorable.  He looks so cute in it.

As for the apron...I would leave it as is.  I wouldn't want to cover up the skirt at all.  Like PP said...maybe just add a bit of the fabric from skirt onto the hat?

Your children are going to the talk of Disneyworld with all of their gorgeous outfits.



ellenbenny said:


> Also completed these outfits for a customer.  I love Heather's filmstrip applique, so creative and unique!!



Fantastic way to display both of these.  That was so creative of you to combine the designs.  I may have to CASE that idea at some point.



princesskayla said:


> Well, I took my children to see Mary Poppins in Atlanta - LOVED it. It was very cute and just the right right mix of from the movie and the original. Of course we had to do a custom dress. Here it is. I am very proud of it. It represented the play beautifully!!



This dress is unbelievable.  That is a lot of "hand" applique.  From someone who does hand applique, I truly have to sing your praises for this dress.  I can see all of the hard work you put into it.  Wow!!!



WDWAtLast said:


> My almost nine year old is very picky already about what she will wear! I came across these Lila Tueller Tween patterns and can't wait to try them! Scroll to the bottom of the page an there are lots more pics.
> 
> http://lilatuellerdesigns.blogspot.com/



I love this link.  Her designs and ideas are great.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## billwendy

Oh my goodness - I really LOVE that Mary Poppins dress!!!

Question - when you guys do the layered ruffles on the back of the Vida - how do you get them so straight? Is the Vida lined?

Well, my SIL, Beth is here for until June 5th!! FIL, MIL and Nana are going on some European cruise down the Rhine river. She can be a LOT of fun, but is also used to being doted on (she has Down Syndrome and lives in a retirement community with her parents) and babyied! Not gonna happen here!!!!!! With us working, she needs to do some things for herself (which she is totally capeable of!). We are getting ready to go out to the market and AC Moore for some new coloring books for her and me (yes, I do still like to color!). We like those ones with geometric designs and things in them!!


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> Fantastic way to display both of these.  That was so creative of you to combine the designs.  I may have to CASE that idea at some point.



Thanks for all the compliments on the dress.  I must admit that I got the idea to combine the 2 designs from a customer, so I can't take credit for it!


----------



## snubie

NiniMorris said:


> ...well...if you are like I was...frozen dinners for the family...'cause I HATED to stop to cook or clean!!!
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



Funny!  Thank you for the laugh this morning, I needed one.


----------



## thebeesknees

billwendy said:


> Well, my SIL, Beth is here for until June 5th!! FIL, MIL and Nana are going on some European cruise down the Rhine river. She can be a LOT of fun, but is also used to being doted on (she has Down Syndrome and lives in a retirement community with her parents) and babyied! Not gonna happen here!!!!!!



Ah, I hear you! My 22-year-old sister has Down Syndrome and lives at home with my parents. She is used to getting her own way and doing whatever she likes. Whenever she stays with us, she complains that I am "mean" because I make her get up before 9:00 in the morning and she has to set the table for dinner. I think she has a "Cinderella Complex"!


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Question - when you guys do the layered ruffles on the back of the Vida - how do you get them so straight? Is the Vida lined?



When I do the ruffles on the back of the vida I draw lines where I want the ruffles attached.  Then for each one starting at the bottom line I attach the ruffle upside down and right sides together with the vida back.  I line it up with the line I've drawn, sew it on, then press it down and top stitch it.  I size the ruffles so that they are about 3/4" longer than the spacing between them, so that takes care of the 1/4" seam allowance and about 1/2" overlap over the ruffle below it.  The next ruffle up covers up the stitching at the top of each ruffle below it, so you don't really see the stitching.  I do not line the vida.

Does that make sense?


----------



## thmar

NiniMorris said:


> Today is one of those days where I have 50 million things to do and not a single ounce of energy...so in an attempt to keep myself from having to do any of it...I am uploading pictures!
> 
> Unfortunately, none of my models wanted to cooperate, so I am forced to lay them on a dirty floor (funny, I don't remember it being that dirty before I laid them on the floor!  LOL)
> 
> First up is the infamous Black and White Steamboat Willie...thanks to Heather Sue for the wonderful designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Now, if things worked right, you should be able to see pictures of a few dresses and shirts, and a floor in bad need of mopping...which isn't happening today by the way!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...all of the dresses need to be either hemmed or have their buttons added...wish I knew how much the girls were going to grow between now and Nov!



*Do you sell these?  If so please PM me...thanks*


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Hi everybody!  I have been looking over all the pretty outfits, but haven't had anytime to post.  I got a part time job working for the 2010 US Census and it takes up all my free time.  I have sewn a few little things, like key fobs and coffee cozies and personalized beach towels, but I have no time to post pictures.

Anyways, my Birthday is coming up and I have asked DH to get me a Serger.  We found a Brother 1034D 3/4 Lay-in Thread serger for a good price on Amazon.com.  

Does anyone have any opinions on this machine?  If you have this machine is it a good serger for someone who hasn't used a serger before?   I would love to here any opinions Good or Bad.
Thanks in advance....I can't wait to hear what you ladies have to say about it.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

billwendy said:


> Well, my SIL, Beth is here for until June 5th!! FIL, MIL and Nana are going on some European cruise down the Rhine river. She can be a LOT of fun, but is also used to being doted on (she has Down Syndrome and lives in a retirement community with her parents) and babyied! Not gonna happen here!!!!!! With us working, she needs to do some things for herself (which she is totally capeable of!). We are getting ready to go out to the market and AC Moore for some new coloring books for her and me (yes, I do still like to color!). We like those ones with geometric designs and things in them!!



Yeah, I've definitely colored my share of DS4's coloring books.   



thebeesknees said:


> Ah, I hear you! My 22-year-old sister has Down Syndrome and lives at home with my parents. She is used to getting her own way and doing whatever she likes. Whenever she stays with us, she complains that I am "mean" because I make her get up before 9:00 in the morning and she has to set the table for dinner. I think she has a "Cinderella Complex"!



Sounds more like an Anastasia or Drizella complex. 




OK, guys, I am officially on summer vacation and can (hopefully) put your inspiration to fabric!!  I can't wait to get some things done this summer (with the help of some AWESOME DBers (thank you Wendy and Heather!!!)).  Keep posting!!!!!


----------



## clairemolly

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Hi everybody!  I have been looking over all the pretty outfits, but haven't had anytime to post.  I got a part time job working for the 2010 US Census and it takes up all my free time.  I have sewn a few little things, like key fobs and coffee cozies and personalized beach towels, but I have no time to post pictures.
> 
> Anyways, my Birthday is coming up and I have asked DH to get me a Serger.  We found a Brother 1034D 3/4 Lay-in Thread serger for a good price on Amazon.com.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions on this machine?  If you have this machine is it a good serger for someone who hasn't used a serger before?   I would love to here any opinions Good or Bad.
> Thanks in advance....I can't wait to hear what you ladies have to say about it.



I know others on here have this machine and have not had problems.  I bought it twice last summer from Walmart and both of them were defective (2 different problems).  I never got to use either one.  I decided to forego a serger until I have the money for a better one.  Good luck!


----------



## LisaZoe

billwendy said:


> Question - when you guys do the layered ruffles on the back of the Vida - how do you get them so straight? Is the Vida lined?



I like to line the front and back panels if they have applique on them. Otherwise the only lining is on the bodice.

For the ruffles, you can mark the place where you want them to go before you start attaching them. I'd use a water soluble pen or pencil to draw lines across. One thing to keep in mind is that the bottom of the panel curves and the top doesn't so you might want to have slightly more spacing at the center of the panel than at the sides (the length at the center of the panel is about 1" longer than the sides). That way you won't end up with one big gap in the center between the top ruffle and the next one down.

Here are 2 examples. The first one shows how the lines for the ruffles would be if they were spaced evenly across the width. The other shows how the lines would be adjusted slightly so there's more space between lines in the center than there is at the sides.


----------



## tmh0206

I am new to this process and not really sure I am doing this correctly.  I bought alot of designs from heathersue and some sulkey and I was able to finish one design, but it was only one color, so now that i want to move on to designs that have multiple colors, i am not sure how to do it.  do i print the design out on paper and cut out the pieces first and then adhesive them together or what? I know this may sound like a ridiculous question, but I am totally confused.  please help me and thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

First off, LOVE LOVE LOVE the Mary Poppins dress!!! Wow!!




Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Hi everybody!  I have been looking over all the pretty outfits, but haven't had anytime to post.  I got a part time job working for the 2010 US Census and it takes up all my free time.  I have sewn a few little things, like key fobs and coffee cozies and personalized beach towels, but I have no time to post pictures.
> 
> Anyways, my Birthday is coming up and I have asked DH to get me a Serger.  We found a Brother 1034D 3/4 Lay-in Thread serger for a good price on Amazon.com.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions on this machine?  If you have this machine is it a good serger for someone who hasn't used a serger before?   I would love to here any opinions Good or Bad.
> Thanks in advance....I can't wait to hear what you ladies have to say about it.


Um, I had that machine for about 5 months.  Then it died.  Despite the warranty, it would have cost more to sort out a repair than it was worth.  Local dealers wouldn't service it.  I know of a couple others that have had the same problem with that model.  That being said, it's been fine for others.  I have heard better things about the 3034D.  it seems to be better constructed.  

I will promise that once you have a serger, you will seriously wonder how on earth you sewed without it.  I use it on absolutely everything I make, and when my serger died, I immediately purchased a new one- that day.  I was in the middle of a dress and couldn't finish without it.  I actually upgraded a few levels to an Elna and I love it.  I don't think it's absolutely necessary, but I will say that the heavier duty machine is great for my dresses w/ lots of layered ruffles or skirts, etc.  I've had 8 layers running through the machine and there's no change in how it sounds, feeds or functions.  it also has a gorgeous rolled hem, which I use extensively.



tmh0206 said:


> I am new to this process and not really sure I am doing this correctly.  I bought alot of designs from heathersue and some sulkey and I was able to finish one design, but it was only one color, so now that i want to move on to designs that have multiple colors, i am not sure how to do it.  do i print the design out on paper and cut out the pieces first and then adhesive them together or what? I know this may sound like a ridiculous question, but I am totally confused.  please help me and thanks!



I'm trying to make sure I understand you correctly.  You have an embroidery machine, right?  OK.  When you do an applique design, it will stitch out each piece, then you lay out your fabric so that it covers past those stitches.  then it will stitch again.  then you remove the hoop from the machine (DONT remove fabric from the hoop) and trim carefully around that stitching.  either as the next step or near the end (depending on the design and digitizer) it will satin stitch.  it really doesn't matter what color thread you have in for the first two steps, i try to pick something not overly dark that I can clearly see on the fabric.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ireland_nicole said:


> Time for the next (and close to last, sadly for me) installment of Crean Custom Mania!
> 
> Day 7?
> Epcot
> Dinner at Beirgarten
> also cheated and only did one outfit, but it's mainly because I really loved DD's and didn't want to get only a couple of hours out of it.  It's my first corset like this and I made up the skirt using principles from the way the scallopini is constructed.  It looks even cuter now with one of Teresa's pettis, but I don't have energy to get another pic LOL.  DS now has matching shorts, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of front of DD's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on adding a white eyelet peasant bouse under it, but DD loves it this way and it will be cooler.
> ETA: the ruffle actually fits her perfectly and doesn't usually do that; I think she must have turned it funny before the pic- sorry!


I really really love this!


jeniamt said:


> Great work!
> 
> 
> 
> DETAILS!!!!  Please share, if you don't mind.  My in-laws nearly ruined (I worked really hard not to let them) our trip a few years ago.  They don't like Disney but insisted on going with us and then stuck to us like glue.  They didn't stay at Disney (too cheap, even though they can afford it), they stayed at a relative's house 1 1/2 hours away and drove in every morning.  The complained about everything!  And if they weren't complaining, they were making fun of stuff.  My FIL even called my kid's customs "white trashy."  Yea, thanks... I made those!  We took them to Crystal Palace for Pooh lunch (OUR FAVORITE!) and they complained about the food, the service, how slow or fast the characters were moving... they weren't even paying.  I could go on and on...
> 
> The worst part is, my poor DH was so embarrassed and really angry.


Ugh, so not fun! We took my Mom when Megan was 16 months old, My father didn't want to come. Unfortunately there was some stuff going on in their marriage and my Mother was REALLY unhappy, first she was on the fence about coming- she was angry at my that I told her she had to make a decision and stick to it (either come, or don't) because we are DVCers and I needed to book a 2bdrm if she came. Then she did and hardly smiled, it was her birthday and we sent her flowers, took her to Jiko's, etc, all things she loved, but she was tough to be with- we asked her to come (bought her ticket and paid for her room and then she was annoyed we didn't pay her airfare- we thought she would help with Megan, but she was engrossed in herself- the most embarrassing moment was when she answered her cell phone while on the Journey Into Your Imagination ride (the one with Figment) and had this long conversation with my Father about his interest in this women he dated 45 years ago.
Believe it or not she told me recently she would like to go back. 
I didn't even comment.
We are hoping to go Oct 11th for a week, and I don't know if my father will make it til then, and I know it sounds really really awful, but I pray she doesnt push to come. We only have a 1 bedroom booked for us anyway...

My parents always tend to frown on our repeat locations for vacation- they dont understand why we don't go other places.



ellenbenny said:


> Also completed these outfits for a customer.  I love Heather's filmstrip applique, so creative and unique!!


 I love it too!! Looks so cool with the different bits of fabric in there!



princesskayla said:


> Well, I took my children to see Mary Poppins in Atlanta - LOVED it. It was very cute and just the right right mix of from the movie and the original. Of course we had to do a custom dress. Here it is. I am very proud of it. It represented the play beautifully!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


 Nice job! This is so lovely, I like the poof in the skirt and sleeves!



billwendy said:


> Oh my goodness - I really LOVE that Mary Poppins dress!!!
> 
> Question - when you guys do the layered ruffles on the back of the Vida - how do you get them so straight? Is the Vida lined?
> 
> Well, my SIL, Beth is here for until June 5th!! FIL, MIL and Nana are going on some European cruise down the Rhine river. She can be a LOT of fun, but is also used to being doted on (she has Down Syndrome and lives in a retirement community with her parents) and babyied! Not gonna happen here!!!!!! With us working, she needs to do some things for herself (which she is totally capeable of!). We are getting ready to go out to the market and AC Moore for some new coloring books for her and me (yes, I do still like to color!). We like those ones with geometric designs and things in them!!



I like to color too- in fact, Wendy, you should look for quilt labels that you color- you transfer the outline to white fabric, then color it with crayons and press.

You are so awesome for keeping her while they are gone- sounds like you are just who she needs to be spending time with!

I thought of you yesterday, my SIL told us she is planning to go back for another (her 3rd) degree. She is an OT, and she works with "peds"
and will be going back to specialize in autistic kids.

Tell me, do you think I'm paranoid, or is this odd?
Hannah has recently been sleeping longer and longer. She will nap for up to 4 or 5 hours, and then go to sleep between 8-9:30 and sleep til 10:30-well I say sleep, but sometimes we go in and she doesn't seem to be sleeping- just hanging out in her crib- maybe looking at all the big Pooh character faces on her walls and bedding?????? She doesn't cry to get up- I have been having to go in and get her.
Am I just lucky or is it something else?

I'm super excited she seems to be turning down the liquid baby food and prefers eating stuff- chopped strawberry, raspberry, scrambled egg, cheese, sometimes bits of boar's head deli meats. FINALLY learning about chewing.


NINI- I have the dress and pinafore by commonsense, true, i have never used it, but I will say the pattern's have a fair amount of direction and more info than a commercial pattern. I too recommend Children's Corner, and Kari Mecca has one that goes to 14
http://www.karimeaway.com/products/277

I completed Lisa's new pattern in one day (that includes running out to by coordinating fabric for the ruffles)
I made the skirt as a birthday present for my little niece Lindsey. She has a waist measurement of 20", I cut my elastic at 10", I will probably go another 1/2" shorter next time. I adore this skirt pattern.
I ran into walmart to buy a plain tshirt- but they had NONE for girls. ;(
so I got something that had some embroidered "Happy Happy Happy" with some simple flowers, no time to do a coordinating shirt.
Here is Megan modeling it (sorry the pink clashes a bit)




back








I used a Narrow Hem Foot (3mm) and doing the ruffles was a breeze- if you dont have a serger, this is SUCH an easy way to do the hemming!!! It's a tad tricky getting the first little bit started and then the fabric just automatically feeds into the foot and is rolled over and stitched






Here is the birthday girl, Mom and big sister checking it out





Hannah, at the party in her Carly reversible bubble


----------



## tmh0206

ireland_nicole said:


> First off, LOVE LOVE LOVE the Mary Poppins dress!!! Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I had that machine for about 5 months.  Then it died.  Despite the warranty, it would have cost more to sort out a repair than it was worth.  Local dealers wouldn't service it.  I know of a couple others that have had the same problem with that model.  That being said, it's been fine for others.  I have heard better things about the 3034D.  it seems to be better constructed.
> 
> I will promise that once you have a serger, you will seriously wonder how on earth you sewed without it.  I use it on absolutely everything I make, and when my serger died, I immediately purchased a new one- that day.  I was in the middle of a dress and couldn't finish without it.  I actually upgraded a few levels to an Elna and I love it.  I don't think it's absolutely necessary, but I will say that the heavier duty machine is great for my dresses w/ lots of layered ruffles or skirts, etc.  I've had 8 layers running through the machine and there's no change in how it sounds, feeds or functions.  it also has a gorgeous rolled hem, which I use extensively.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to make sure I understand you correctly.  You have an embroidery machine, right?  OK.  When you do an applique design, it will stitch out each piece, then you lay out your fabric so that it covers past those stitches.  then it will stitch again.  then you remove the hoop from the machine (DONT remove fabric from the hoop) and trim carefully around that stitching.  either as the next step or near the end (depending on the design and digitizer) it will satin stitch.  it really doesn't matter what color thread you have in for the first two steps, i try to pick something not overly dark that I can clearly see on the fabric.
> 
> Hope it helps!



yes, i do have a machine, so let me see if i am understanding correctly. 1)stitch design on base fabric. 2)lay the other fabric over the area it will cover, is this when you use the spray adhesive? 3) cut around the fabric next to stitch and repeat for each different fabric area 4) let the machine satin stitch around until completed?  is that right?


----------



## tmh0206

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I really really love this!
> 
> Ugh, so not fun! We took my Mom when Megan was 16 months old, My father didn't want to come. Unfortunately there was some stuff going on in their marriage and my Mother was REALLY unhappy, first she was on the fence about coming- she was angry at my that I told her she had to make a decision and stick to it (either come, or don't) because we are DVCers and I needed to book a 2bdrm if she came. Then she did and hardly smiled, it was her birthday and we sent her flowers, took her to Jiko's, etc, all things she loved, but she was tough to be with- we asked her to come (bought her ticket and paid for her room and then she was annoyed we didn't pay her airfare- we thought she would help with Megan, but she was engrossed in herself- the most embarrassing moment was when she answered her cell phone while on the Journey Into Your Imagination ride (the one with Figment) and had this long conversation with my Father about his interest in this women he dated 45 years ago.
> Believe it or not she told me recently she would like to go back.
> I didn't even comment.
> We are hoping to go Oct 11th for a week, and I don't know if my father will make it til then, and I know it sounds really really awful, but I pray she doesnt push to come. We only have a 1 bedroom booked for us anyway...
> 
> My parents always tend to frown on our repeat locations for vacation- they dont understand why we don't go other places.
> 
> I love it too!! Looks so cool with the different bits of fabric in there!
> 
> Nice job! This is so lovely, I like the poof in the skirt and sleeves!
> 
> 
> 
> I like to color too- in fact, Wendy, you should look for quilt labels that you color- you transfer the outline to white fabric, then color it with crayons and press.
> 
> You are so awesome for keeping her while they are gone- sounds like you are just who she needs to be spending time with!
> 
> I thought of you yesterday, my SIL told us she is planning to go back for another (her 3rd) degree. She is an OT, and she works with "peds"
> and will be going back to specialize in autistic kids.
> 
> Tell me, do you think I'm paranoid, or is this odd?
> Hannah has recently been sleeping longer and longer. She will nap for up to 4 or 5 hours, and then go to sleep between 8-9:30 and sleep til 10:30-well I say sleep, but sometimes we go in and she doesn't seem to be sleeping- just hanging out in her crib- maybe looking at all the big Pooh character faces on her walls and bedding?????? She doesn't cry to get up- I have been having to go in and get her.
> Am I just lucky or is it something else?
> 
> I'm super excited she seems to be turning down the liquid baby food and prefers eating stuff- chopped strawberry, raspberry, scrambled egg, cheese, sometimes bits of boar's head deli meats. FINALLY learning about chewing.
> 
> 
> NINI- I have the dress and pinafore by commonsense, true, i have never used it, but I will say the pattern's have a fair amount of direction and more info than a commercial pattern. I too recommend Children's Corner, and Kari Mecca has one that goes to 14
> http://www.karimeaway.com/products/277
> 
> I completed Lisa's new pattern in one day (that includes running out to by coordinating fabric for the ruffles)
> I made the skirt as a birthday present for my little niece Lindsey. She has a waist measurement of 20", I cut my elastic at 10", I will probably go another 1/2" shorter next time. I adore this skirt pattern.
> I ran into walmart to buy a plain tshirt- but they had NONE for girls. ;(
> so I got something that had some embroidered "Happy Happy Happy" with some simple flowers, no time to do a coordinating shirt.
> Here is Megan modeling it (sorry the pink clashes a bit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a Narrow Hem Foot (3mm) and doing the ruffles was a breeze- if you dont have a serger, this is SUCH an easy way to do the hemming!!! It's a tad tricky getting the first little bit started and then the fabric just automatically feeds into the foot and is rolled over and stitched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the birthday girl, Mom and big sister checking it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah, at the party in her Carly reversible bubble



All of your stuff looks awesome! and regarding your daughter's new sleeping pattern, I dont think it is anything to be overly worried about, maybe she is just content looking at the pooh characters and doesnt need to cry, but if you are worried then talk to your pediatrician about it, better to ask then sit and worry all the time.  I am sure she is fine, she is certianly adorable in this picture!


----------



## NaeNae

tmh0206 said:


> I am new to this process and not really sure I am doing this correctly.  I bought alot of designs from heathersue and some sulkey and I was able to finish one design, but it was only one color, so now that i want to move on to designs that have multiple colors, i am not sure how to do it.  do i print the design out on paper and cut out the pieces first and then adhesive them together or what? I know this may sound like a ridiculous question, but I am totally confused.  please help me and thanks!



Here is a tutorial on SWAK.  Good luck and have fun.  The first one is the hardest!  http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101-multi-appliquetutorial.htm


----------



## aksunshine

It has been an interesting past couple of days. For those of you who don't FB, I went to the hospital at 2AM Sunday morning. I was contracting and not sure about it! LOL! You'd think with my 3rd, I'd know, but Isabelle was 2 weeks late and I was induced (dialated to 5 in 26 hrs, then c-sec), Levi was a scheduled c-section. I haven't really been in labor, strong labor, on my own. My last miscarriage was the closest I'd ever experienced, sadly. So, after several hours of monitoring...Yes, they are contractions, but I was completely closed. So I was sent home. NOW, mild contraction still, but BACK LABOR! OMGoodness! I can't sleep or sit for much more than 10 min if I'd like to be able to walk w/i 10 min of getting up. Causes a lot of problems for many potty runs!

Anyway, I had decided on Saturday tho make Isabelle an outfit for the hospital when Gabriel comes. I wasn't sure she was going to get it. So when I came home Sunday morning, that was high on my list of things to do before the baby comes. I started with what I got Sat. My machine ATE the shirt I bought to embroider. I didn't want to make a trip to Eville. So I started trying to figure out what to do. I made a design to applique. 

So, I guess I was out of irom on bonding. I went to Wally, now I know why so many have issues. My needle gummed up and frayed my thread so many times. I was VERY frustrated. It's done though. That is the positive note! That and I sewed straight lines!!!! LOL!


I'm not real happy with the applique. You can tell I had issues!


----------



## tmh0206

NaeNae said:


> Here is a tutorial on SWAK.  Good luck and have fun.  The first one is the hardest!  http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101-multi-appliquetutorial.htm



thanks that link was very helpful, and since i am a visual learner it definelty made me understand the process better.


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I completed Lisa's new pattern in one day (that includes running out to by coordinating fabric for the ruffles)
> I made the skirt as a birthday present for my little niece Lindsey. She has a waist measurement of 20", I cut my elastic at 10", I will probably go another 1/2" shorter next time. I adore this skirt pattern.
> I ran into walmart to buy a plain tshirt- but they had NONE for girls. ;(
> so I got something that had some embroidered "Happy Happy Happy" with some simple flowers, no time to do a coordinating shirt.
> Here is Megan modeling it (sorry the pink clashes a bit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a Narrow Hem Foot (3mm) and doing the ruffles was a breeze- if you dont have a serger, this is SUCH an easy way to do the hemming!!! It's a tad tricky getting the first little bit started and then the fabric just automatically feeds into the foot and is rolled over and stitched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the birthday girl, Mom and big sister checking it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah, at the party in her Carly reversible bubble



Wow the skirt looks great!  Hannah is so cute, sorry I don't have any insight or advice on the sleeping.


----------



## tmh0206

aksunshine said:


> It has been an interesting past couple of days. For those of you who don't FB, I went to the hospital at 2AM Sunday morning. I was contracting and not sure about it! LOL! You'd think with my 3rd, I'd know, but Isabelle was 2 weeks late and I was induced (dialated to 5 in 26 hrs, then c-sec), Levi was a scheduled c-section. I haven't really been in labor, strong labor, on my own. My last miscarriage was the closest I'd ever experienced, sadly. So, after several hours of monitoring...Yes, they are contractions, but I was completely closed. So I was sent home. NOW, mild contraction still, but BACK LABOR! OMGoodness! I can't sleep or sit for much more than 10 min if I'd like to be able to walk w/i 10 min of getting up. Causes a lot of problems for many potty runs!
> 
> Anyway, I had decided on Saturday tho make Isabelle an outfit for the hospital when Gabriel comes. I wasn't sure she was going to get it. So when I came home Sunday morning, that was high on my list of things to do before the baby comes. I started with what I got Sat. My machine ATE the shirt I bought to embroider. I didn't want to make a trip to Eville. So I started trying to figure out what to do. I made a design to applique.
> 
> So, I guess I was out of irom on bonding. I went to Wally, now I know why so many have issues. My needle gummed up and frayed my thread so many times. I was VERY frustrated. It's done though. That is the positive note! That and I sewed straight lines!!!! LOL!
> 
> 
> I'm not real happy with the applique. You can tell I had issues!



i think it looks great! and I am sorry about your back labor...from one mom to another, I know what you are experiencing and all i can say is yuck! i am sorry!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

aksunshine said:


> It has been an interesting past couple of days. For those of you who don't FB, I went to the hospital at 2AM Sunday morning. I was contracting and not sure about it! LOL! You'd think with my 3rd, I'd know, but Isabelle was 2 weeks late and I was induced (dialated to 5 in 26 hrs, then c-sec), Levi was a scheduled c-section. I haven't really been in labor, strong labor, on my own. My last miscarriage was the closest I'd ever experienced, sadly. So, after several hours of monitoring...Yes, they are contractions, but I was completely closed. So I was sent home. NOW, mild contraction still, but BACK LABOR! OMGoodness! I can't sleep or sit for much more than 10 min if I'd like to be able to walk w/i 10 min of getting up. Causes a lot of problems for many potty runs!
> 
> Anyway, I had decided on Saturday tho make Isabelle an outfit for the hospital when Gabriel comes. I wasn't sure she was going to get it. So when I came home Sunday morning, that was high on my list of things to do before the baby comes. I started with what I got Sat. My machine ATE the shirt I bought to embroider. I didn't want to make a trip to Eville. So I started trying to figure out what to do. I made a design to applique.
> 
> So, I guess I was out of irom on bonding. I went to Wally, now I know why so many have issues. My needle gummed up and frayed my thread so many times. I was VERY frustrated. It's done though. That is the positive note! That and I sewed straight lines!!!! LOL!
> 
> 
> I'm not real happy with the applique. You can tell I had issues!



You're almost there; you'll be holding Gabriel before you know it.  Great job on the outfit-!


----------



## jeniamt

billwendy said:


> Oh my goodness - I really LOVE that Mary Poppins dress!!!
> 
> Question - when you guys do the layered ruffles on the back of the Vida - how do you get them so straight? Is the Vida lined?
> 
> Well, my SIL, Beth is here for until June 5th!! FIL, MIL and Nana are going on some European cruise down the Rhine river. She can be a LOT of fun, but is also used to being doted on (she has Down Syndrome and lives in a retirement community with her parents) and babyied! Not gonna happen here!!!!!! With us working, she needs to do some things for herself (which she is totally capeable of!). We are getting ready to go out to the market and AC Moore for some new coloring books for her and me (yes, I do still like to color!). We like those ones with geometric designs and things in them!!



I know Lisa answered your question pretty thoroughly but I thought I would add, I just eyeball it and pin.  Since I finish both the top and bottom of the ruffle I sew the wrong side of the ruffle to the right side of the back panel. Also, I have only done 4 o 5 ruffles (less than others I've seen on here).













ireland_nicole said:


> Um, I had that machine for about 5 months.  Then it died.  Despite the warranty, it would have cost more to sort out a repair than it was worth.  Local dealers wouldn't service it.  I know of a couple others that have had the same problem with that model.  That being said, it's been fine for others.  I have heard better things about the 3034D.  it seems to be better constructed.
> 
> I will promise that once you have a serger, you will seriously wonder how on earth you sewed without it.  I use it on absolutely everything I make, and when my serger died, I immediately purchased a new one- that day.  I was in the middle of a dress and couldn't finish without it.  I actually upgraded a few levels to an Elna and I love it.  I don't think it's absolutely necessary, but I will say that the heavier duty machine is great for my dresses w/ lots of layered ruffles or skirts, etc.  I've had 8 layers running through the machine and there's no change in how it sounds, feeds or functions.  it also has a gorgeous rolled hem, which I use extensively.



What model Elna do you have?  A friend of mine told me that is the brand her mother (a professional seamstress) swears by.  As I've looked around, I've seen some for a couple of hundred into the thousands.  I have the cheapy Singer from Wally World and it sucks.  Can't handle even a ruffle.  All I really use it for is for finishing raw edges (like the ruffles above).  They aren't even a true rolled hem!

Just realized I had never shared DD4 in her Tiana dress.  Not the best photo but here you go!


----------



## lovesdumbo

princesskayla said:


> Well, I took my children to see Mary Poppins in Atlanta - LOVED it. It was very cute and just the right right mix of from the movie and the original. Of course we had to do a custom dress. Here it is. I am very proud of it. It represented the play beautifully!!


LOVE that!  Looks like your DD does too!!

I took photos in the Great Movie of the Mary Poppins scene thinking it would be cool to try to applique.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I completed Lisa's new pattern in one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah, at the party in her Carly reversible bubble


So cute!!!  The skirt and the girls!!!



aksunshine said:


>


That looks great!  I bet Isabelle LOVES it!!



jeniamt said:


>


Adorable!  Love that fabric for the bodice!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



The skirt is DARLING!!  Great colors!  And the little romper is too cute!



aksunshine said:


>



Go back and look at mine, theyn you'll feel better! 

Hope you can find some comfort while you're in labor!!!  Just think, when it's all over, you get to sew TONS of cute baby things!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I completed Lisa's new pattern in one day (that includes running out to by coordinating fabric for the ruffles)
> I made the skirt as a birthday present for my little niece Lindsey. She has a waist measurement of 20", I cut my elastic at 10", I will probably go another 1/2" shorter next time. I adore this skirt pattern.
> I ran into walmart to buy a plain tshirt- but they had NONE for girls. ;(
> so I got something that had some embroidered "Happy Happy Happy" with some simple flowers, no time to do a coordinating shirt.
> Here is Megan modeling it (sorry the pink clashes a bit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah, at the party in her Carly reversible bubble



Hannah looks gorgeous in her bubble; so cute!  I really love the skirt; I wouldn't have thought to put those fabrics together, but I totally love them!  As far as your concerns go; she may just be a happy baby, but if you have concerns go ahead and get them checked out; you can never be too sure.



tmh0206 said:


> yes, i do have a machine, so let me see if i am understanding correctly. 1)stitch design on base fabric. 2)lay the other fabric over the area it will cover, is this when you use the spray adhesive? 3) cut around the fabric next to stitch and repeat for each different fabric area 4) let the machine satin stitch around until completed?  is that right?


I see you got your answer, but the short answer is yes- although I don't usually spray down my applique pieces.



jeniamt said:


> What model Elna do you have?  A friend of mine told me that is the brand her mother (a professional seamstress) swears by.  As I've looked around, I've seen some for a couple of hundred into the thousands.  I have the cheapy Singer from Wally World and it sucks.  Can't handle even a ruffle.  All I really use it for is for finishing raw edges (like the ruffles above).  They aren't even a true rolled hem!
> 
> Just realized I had never shared DD4 in her Tiana dress.  Not the best photo but here you go!



Love the dress!  Great job!  I have the 745.  Not the intro model, but certainly not top of the line either.  It does everything I can imagine needing it to do, though.  It has both a 2 and a 3 thread rolled hem, a true coverstitch for knits; it's a 5 thread, so it can chain stitch and overlock the edges in one step, and to me the best part is that to swith from rolled hem to 3 thread wide overlock is literally turning 3 dials a couple of notches; no needles to move, no rethreading, etc.  It is absolute heaven.  I'm in love with her.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Valere, Thank you so much, your package arrived today! Megan is learning to play tic tac toe for the first time! Disney princess is equivalent to gold in our house!
So incredibly sweet of you!!!

I am so happy to report: Megan went to see the neurologist today and she has the A-Okay to run and play and return to preschool. The hard lumps have been reabsorbing nicely and she hasn't complained of headaches since last saturday.
Sadly, tomorrow is forecasted to be rainy (which would mean a gym-day) so she has to wait til Thursday to return, I'm not brave enough to let her go back to the gym on her first day back.

Furthermore, the school has student insurance which means we just have to submit our explanation of benefits and they will reimburse us.
AND we will not have to pay tuition for May.
However, they have "Field Day" on the 28th and have asked that one of us escort Megan. Hannah's surgery is the 25th and I am not sure if she can handle sunshine, so Daddy may take a day off of work so she can attend.
And her last day is June 3rd!!!


----------



## billwendy

thebeesknees said:


> Ah, I hear you! My 22-year-old sister has Down Syndrome and lives at home with my parents. She is used to getting her own way and doing whatever she likes. Whenever she stays with us, she complains that I am "mean" because I make her get up before 9:00 in the morning and she has to set the table for dinner. I think she has a "Cinderella Complex"!



Lol...you sure do know what I mean!!! Beth is alot like living with a 13 year old! When she was 15, she transferred to the Intermediate unit of the public school. On her first day there the counselor/psychologist decided to do her IQ testing and she bombed - so her parents think her IQ is only 35 and that she functions like a 4 year old!!! Its VERY frustrating for my DH. Anyone know someone of that level that can read, write, follows all sports like a crazy girl, loves Karaoke, can make simple meals etc???? She is so capable!!!!!! We had a nice day today, went to the Superwalmart and got groceries together. She really wants to play Yahtzee now, and I want to sew....we will see what we do!!! lol!!!



ellenbenny said:


> When I do the ruffles on the back of the vida I draw lines where I want the ruffles attached.  Then for each one starting at the bottom line I attach the ruffle upside down and right sides together with the vida back.  I line it up with the line I've drawn, sew it on, then press it down and top stitch it.  I size the ruffles so that they are about 3/4" longer than the spacing between them, so that takes care of the 1/4" seam allowance and about 1/2" overlap over the ruffle below it.  The next ruffle up covers up the stitching at the top of each ruffle below it, so you don't really see the stitching.  I do not line the vida.
> 
> Does that make sense?



THank you - it totally does make sense! I just wanted to make sure there wasnt a simple easy way that I needed to know about = lol!!!

NICOLE - the girls look ADORABLE!!! I made the 3/4 for my Hannah too! What size does Megan usually wear? It just looks so small because Im used to the flowy Carla C patterns, you know?????? I hope it fits her!!! I made one for Elizabeth too in a 7/8. I couldnt find plain shirts without either pleats or pockets on the front at wally world!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

billwendy said:


> Lol...you sure do know what I mean!!! Beth is alot like living with a 13 year old! When she was 15, she transferred to the Intermediate unit of the public school. On her first day there the counselor/psychologist decided to do her IQ testing and she bombed - so her parents think her IQ is only 35 and that she functions like a 4 year old!!! Its VERY frustrating for my DH. Anyone know someone of that level that can read, write, follows all sports like a crazy girl, loves Karaoke, can make simple meals etc???? She is so capable!!!!!! We had a nice day today, went to the Superwalmart and got groceries together. She really wants to play Yahtzee now, and I want to sew....we will see what we do!!! lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> THank you - it totally does make sense! I just wanted to make sure there wasnt a simple easy way that I needed to know about = lol!!!
> 
> NICOLE - the girls look ADORABLE!!! I made the 3/4 for my Hannah too! What size does Megan usually wear? It just looks so small because Im used to the flowy Carla C patterns, you know?????? I hope it fits her!!! I made one for Elizabeth too in a 7/8. I couldnt find plain shirts without either pleats or pockets on the front at wally world!!!



Wendy, this came out really cute!!! Love the butterfly fabric!
Megan wears size 3T, she is just starting to wear 4T tshirts. I think she has a 20" waist. height- 38".


----------



## birdie757

princesskayla said:


> Well, I took my children to see Mary Poppins in Atlanta - LOVED it. It was very cute and just the right right mix of from the movie and the original. Of course we had to do a custom dress. Here it is. I am very proud of it. It represented the play beautifully!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayla was on cloud 9 the entire night in her custom. It was a wonderful event. The dress had 26 appliques on it by hand and one design that NaeNae helped me with - (Thank you, thank you NaeNae!!!)
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


That dress is gorgeous!  I love the buildings on the border.


aksunshine said:


> It has been an interesting past couple of days. For those of you who don't FB, I went to the hospital at 2AM Sunday morning. I was contracting and not sure about it! LOL! You'd think with my 3rd, I'd know, but Isabelle was 2 weeks late and I was induced (dialated to 5 in 26 hrs, then c-sec), Levi was a scheduled c-section. I haven't really been in labor, strong labor, on my own. My last miscarriage was the closest I'd ever experienced, sadly. So, after several hours of monitoring...Yes, they are contractions, but I was completely closed. So I was sent home. NOW, mild contraction still, but BACK LABOR! OMGoodness! I can't sleep or sit for much more than 10 min if I'd like to be able to walk w/i 10 min of getting up. Causes a lot of problems for many potty runs!
> 
> Anyway, I had decided on Saturday tho make Isabelle an outfit for the hospital when Gabriel comes. I wasn't sure she was going to get it. So when I came home Sunday morning, that was high on my list of things to do before the baby comes. I started with what I got Sat. My machine ATE the shirt I bought to embroider. I didn't want to make a trip to Eville. So I started trying to figure out what to do. I made a design to applique.
> 
> So, I guess I was out of irom on bonding. I went to Wally, now I know why so many have issues. My needle gummed up and frayed my thread so many times. I was VERY frustrated. It's done though. That is the positive note! That and I sewed straight lines!!!! LOL!
> 
> 
> I'm not real happy with the applique. You can tell I had issues!


I think it turned out great.  And big sis seems to approve!  You have however inspired me to start getting my dd's outfit ready early though.  I had her 3 weeks early so I can't procrastinate.  Sorry about the back labor but it will all be worth it soon   I had to laugh at your "going to e'ville comment...lol.  I grew up there and don't hear people refer to it down here ever.  We lived just outside of the city limits so I am so used to saying "going into town" and dh says it sounds like I lived on little house on the prairie or something.


----------



## Granna4679

jeniamt said:


> I know Lisa answered your question pretty thoroughly but I thought I would add, I just eyeball it and pin.  Since I finish both the top and bottom of the ruffle I sew the wrong side of the ruffle to the right side of the back panel. Also, I have only done 4 o 5 ruffles (less than others I've seen on here).



Love the Tiana...you did a great job on the applique.  And I adore the picture of her laying on the park bench.  What a cute shot.

Nicole K - The skirt you made with the "storybook" fabric is so cute.  I have that fabric and have been waiting to find the right thing to use it on...I think I just found it.  Great for Kindergarten for DGD.

Wendy - the butterfly skirt is too cute.  From what I see, there are a variety of fabrics that are going to be gorgeous on this skirt.  

I am finishing up a dress for someone (making a sample first) before using her fabric but can't wait to show it.  Thanks for the advise on the ruffles on the back everyone.  I have done them a couple times but these instructions (especially Lisa's drawing) may make it a lot more simple.  

Finished a baby quilt for a friend over the weekend and forgot to take a picture before wrapping it and taking to the shower.  I am hoping she will take one and send it to me.  

Alicia - I am sorry you are having so much pain.  But just remember, in a few short day, it will be over, and you will be holding that precious Gabriel in your arms.  So excited for you!  You did a great job on the outfit too.  Isabelle is going to be a proud BIG sister!


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> It has been an interesting past couple of days. For those of you who don't FB, I went to the hospital at 2AM Sunday morning. I was contracting and not sure about it! LOL! You'd think with my 3rd, I'd know, but Isabelle was 2 weeks late and I was induced (dialated to 5 in 26 hrs, then c-sec), Levi was a scheduled c-section. I haven't really been in labor, strong labor, on my own. My last miscarriage was the closest I'd ever experienced, sadly. So, after several hours of monitoring...Yes, they are contractions, but I was completely closed. So I was sent home. NOW, mild contraction still, but BACK LABOR! OMGoodness! I can't sleep or sit for much more than 10 min if I'd like to be able to walk w/i 10 min of getting up. Causes a lot of problems for many potty runs!
> 
> Anyway, I had decided on Saturday tho make Isabelle an outfit for the hospital when Gabriel comes. I wasn't sure she was going to get it. So when I came home Sunday morning, that was high on my list of things to do before the baby comes. I started with what I got Sat. My machine ATE the shirt I bought to embroider. I didn't want to make a trip to Eville. So I started trying to figure out what to do. I made a design to applique.
> 
> So, I guess I was out of irom on bonding. I went to Wally, now I know why so many have issues. My needle gummed up and frayed my thread so many times. I was VERY frustrated. It's done though. That is the positive note! That and I sewed straight lines!!!! LOL!
> 
> 
> I'm not real happy with the applique. You can tell I had issues!



Alicia, 

that's adorable! I bet Isabelle can't wait for the baby to arrive just so she can wear it!

As for the false alarm.... I went into labor naturally with my first 2 and STILL had a false alarm on the 3rd. Always better to just check it out and be sure.

I'm getting so excited for you!


----------



## teresajoy

froggy33 said:


> I made this for my daughter to wear to the 1900 Park Fare breakfast.  It has the look of Mary, but without all the frill.


My husband walked by as I was looking at this and said, "WOW! That is really neat!" 



Jajone said:


> I haven't been sewing since November. Partially because I have been working more and partially because I had no trip to plan. But...today I booked a secret surprise trip for August for the kids. Now I have to sew when they are gone. Yeah right, how will I ever accomplish that?  My kids are 10,8 and 4. They are all game to wear customs to a certain extent, but DD10 wears a larger size and it's difficult to find patterns that will work. So, I am thinking embroidered tees. However, I do not have a machine. A while back people were consideirng doing the embroidery on fabric and selling it that way. I love a lot of Heather's designs. Is anyone still interested in doing just doing the embroidery on fabric for me? PM me please. Does anyone have any ideas for larger girls patterns?
> 
> It feels good to be back!



It's nice to see you back! 





PrincessKell said:


> *Well it seems I have a wedding to go to!!! *
> 
> Um, Georgia just informed me that she is getting married to Peter Pan!! There will be ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND ONE HUNDRED NINTY EIGHT people attending!!! I do not know how I will be able to afford this wedding of hers! She is also wearing a green wedding gown with emeralds on the neckline. It will be beautiful she says.
> 
> Isn't that fantastic! hehe I love my kiddo. She has been on a Peter Pan kick for about a week now. He has been visiting her at night. I dont know how much I like this kid if he is sneakin in my house in the middle of the night. HA!
> 
> Oh and she just told me that Peter is coming to get her at 11pm tonight! Sorry Sweet Peach that is past your bed time. hahaha



Too cute!!! 



littlepeppers said:


> Is it the Brother embroidery one from Walmart?  I have that one & I was wondering how it would do w/ Heather Sue's stuff.  I've been thinking about it, but it never comes together.


I have that machine and all of Heather's designs stitch out beautifully with it. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ugh!  I'm so frustrated because we still haven't purchased any flights.  We are hoping for a really good deal but still haven't run into any.  Any tips out there?



Have you checked Allegiant out of South Bend? That's just under an hour drive for us (what we just flew) and they usually have REALLY good rates. We just flew for $12 each way! It flies into Sanford, so no Magical Express. But, they fly out of Grand Rapids to MCO now. 

Direct Air flies out of KZoo, and they have pretty good rates too. 

We have also got very good rates with Spirit. 



LisaZoe said:


> I'm determined to find a way to make the 4x4 hoop an asset, though.
> .


Less stabalizer! 







Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> So "the rules" were as follows
> 1. You own a nice purse - you own a nice purse, you must own a nice wallet
> 2. This is a really good purse - it does not touch the floor - not at work, not in the car, not even at home
> 3. You must register it with Dooney & Burke in case something does happen to it.
> 4. The children are not allowed to play with it. Neither is your husband.



Funny! 



DisneyKings said:


> So sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Love all of these & the previous ones you have posted!
> 
> *MEGA HOOP QUESTION*
> My Brother has a 5x7 max, but I have the multi-positional 6x10.  I can't just use the 6x10 designs that are out there, can I?  Is there an easy way to change those designs in Stitch Era to make them work with my hoop???



I asked this on the Yahoo group when I first got the software and was told that there was no easy way to do it, but it was possible. I don't think they've added an easier way to do it yet. 



erikawolf2004 said:


> For those of you that have used Carla C's patterns what do you use to make the pattern?  I ordered the A-line dress and easy fit pants patterns today and now have to put the pattern on some kind of paper, just trying to figure out what would work out the best.
> 
> Thanks, Erika



I just print it out on printer paper. I have found that when connecting the pieces together, it goes a lot faster if you use a glue stick and not tape. 



LisaZoe said:


> I would say it's definitely something a 'confident beginner' can make. IMO, the trickiest part is the ruffled back. It's not hard if you know how to gather but getting them attached evenly spaced takes some time. I think I spend more time on the ruffles and attaching them to the back then I do on the rest of the skirt construction.
> 
> I would love to know if others who've made the skirt think the pattern is more advanced than I do. Since I've been sewing for 35+ years (I started in utero, of course ), it's hard for me to know if I'm accurate in my assessment of the skill level needed.



Once I understood what you meant with the lining, I think it went very easy. I made the 3 and 4th ones very quickly. By that time, I didn't need to look at the directions anymore. 



luvdumbo said:


> Hello
> I am a long time lurker on this board and have been inspired by you guys so much that I decided to buy asewing machine and start sewing!  I am really enjoying it!  I have been waiting to post here until have completed some projects so here it goes.
> 
> This first one is a top for my sister, don't mind the bottom hem I am waiting for her to comeover so I can make it the length she wants. My daughter wanted to model it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Mickey dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I am hoping to get brave and try an applique soon.  i dont have an emroidery machine so I will have to do one by hand with a regular machine!


Really cute!!!! 



sahm1000 said:


> Just venting!  My sister is driving me crazy!  About two months ago she mentioned that we should do something for our parents next year b/c they will be celebrating their 45th wedding anniversary and they will both be turning 65.  It's just the two of us in our family and I didnt think we would have the money to throw the kind of party my parents would expect (or their friends would expect anyway) so I didn't want to go that route.  Our parents took all of us three years ago to WDW and we had a great trip.  So, of course, that became a definite option.  After we talked about it, we decided it was really the best idea for all of us since we have varied interests and children ranging from 6 months to almost 7 years old.
> 
> Of course, since I'm the Disney nut in the family I was put in charge of planning.  Our trip last week we stayed offsite for the first time and surprisingly didn't mind it.  We actually decided that driving to the parks was probably quicker than Disney transportation (when you are talking about the busses anyway) and easier for us since we have to haul the strollers and things with us.  So after seeing the legions of people who love Bonnet Creek on these boards i looked into staying there.  I got in touch with Ken Price who has been very easy to work with about renting a 4 bedroom presidential suite along with a 1 bedroom suite at Bonnet Creek.  Since we wanted 8 nights and they usually want to have people in week long stays there it was going to take some work.  I was so excited today when he called to tell me that he was able to get the units we needed for our dates and we wouldnt have to switch units or anything.  So yeah!  I called my sister to tell her and she said that her husband (my brother in law) wasn't so sure it was such a great idea since their kids probably wouldn' remember the trip.  Grr!  Seriously!  We have been talking about this specifically for around a month and it was never brought up before.  This man went out of the way to get us this unit and not have us change units in the middle of the stay. Needless to say I won't cancel the unit but it just burns me up!  All she/he had to do was say something before about this and I would've held off on it.  She knew I was setting everything in "concrete".  And I'm sure it will all work out even if it means that our trip next year will be very spacious for our family it is just so annoying for me!
> 
> I should've learned from my last couple of weeks spent with my DH's family at WDW!  Keep my mouth shut and just go with my own family!  And I know I still need to share those stories!  I promise I will!
> 
> Okay!  Vent over!



HOW FRUSTRATING!!!! You need a family like mine to go on vacation with! 



QuiverofArrows said:


> Update on BIL: I was so happy yesterday and crying happy tears. My BIL went to another doc apt yesterday afternoon. His doctor apologized for "jumping the gun" and giving him the good news without looking at the full report! Grrr! It was great to have good news but he didn't consult with the radiologist first and there are actually 6 more new brain tumors. His only option as of now is to radiate his full head but they can only do that so much before he goes into a vegitated state. If anyone has prior experience with brain cancer, please let me know. My baby sister is completely devastated. The bills are outrageous so they have to work. I just wish there was something I could do. Thanks so much!


I'm so sorry. 



aksunshine said:


> OH! I have been wanting to share some info for about 2 weeks now. Isabelle and I went through her summer clothes a few weeks ago. Surprisingly, she hasn't grown a lot in the past couple of years. A little taller. S she can still wear nearly EVERY custom sent to her in 2008. For 8 out of the last 10 school days, she has picked, all by herself, a custom to wear! Today she is wearing a zebra and Minnie dot dress (can't remember who made that one, though I do have a list put up). I just think it is so sweet that she still wants to wear them and she realizes how special they are!


That is so sweet! 




lovesdumbo said:


> I saw a few customs in the parks but everyone that I talked to bought them-didn't make them.
> 
> A highlight of the trip was meeting Teresa.  Arminda & Lydia are adorable and Corey is such a nice young man!!!  Here's a shot my DS took of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa-what was the book Corey said I should look for to download online?  Joe & I walked all the way to Ride Makerz, he picked out a truck, tires, hub caps and then when we went to look at accessories he decided he didn't really want a car after all.  They were biggger than we thought-about shoe box size and the place wasn't as organized as I would have expected-it was a challenge for this exhausted Mom to figure out what tires/hubcaps/accessories would fit on which cars.  On the last night of the trip I bought him a 2 CD set of Disney music that was $24.98 but he didn't think I should get it because I always tell them their limit is $20.  He seems to be really enjoying it at home now.



We loved meeting you and Joe too!!!  Corey really liked talking computers with you!  
The book was "Down and Out in the Magic Kingdom" Corey wanted me to make sure you knew it wasn't a kids book, and he hasn't actually read it all! So, be warned. Here's a link to a site where you can download it: 
***************/bZdb1v
I also saw a place where you could download the audio version. 


NiniMorris said:


> Does anyone know of a commercially available pattern, similar to the precious  dress, for a larger girl, like say a 14?
> 
> It looks like all the dresses I made for my daughter are not going to fit...she is in a  size 12 now....but not for long!
> 
> (she has gone the last two years without changing sizes, and NOW she decides to get a growth spurt!)
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to be selling her Disney dresses.... URGH!
> 
> Nini





ellenbenny said:


> Could you upsize the pattern using the suggestions here?
> http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/Pattern resizing
> 
> I was recently reminded of this regarding the bowling shirt, so it should work for the precious dress too I think.


I uploaded the Precious Dress to a size 14 for Arminda's Drizella dress.




TinkerbelleMom said:


> Ugh. Nini I feel your pain!  Savannah did this to me when she was 4...I spent 3 months working on a smocked dress, it had smocking from shoulder to waist, silk ribbon embroidery and the bottom of the skirt was pintucks and lace shaping, all from imported fabric and laces, the most I'd ever spent on a dress, it was supposed to be an heirloom, and I made it a size bigger than she was currently wearing.  Many hours of work and love went into this Easter dress, and she had the nerve to outgrow it before I even got it on her!  We discovered this the week before, and my mom carefully added a diamond shaped insert in the underarm area going down the sleeve and into the bodice.  It wasn't really noticable, only if you knew it was there...that began my favorite phrase on imperfect sewing..."It will never be noticed on a fast moving child!"



Oh no! I'm glad you were able to fix it! Could you post a picture of it? I would love to see it. 



billwendy said:


> Well, my SIL, Beth is here for until June 5th!! FIL, MIL and Nana are going on some European cruise down the Rhine river. She can be a LOT of fun, but is also used to being doted on (she has Down Syndrome and lives in a retirement community with her parents) and babyied! Not gonna happen here!!!!!! With us working, she needs to do some things for herself (which she is totally capeable of!). We are getting ready to go out to the market and AC Moore for some new coloring books for her and me (yes, I do still like to color!). We like those ones with geometric designs and things in them!!:


You are so sweet taking care of her! And, it sounds like you guys are good for her!




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I really really love this!
> 
> Ugh, so not fun! We took my Mom when Megan was 16 months old, My father didn't want to come. Unfortunately there was some stuff going on in their marriage and my Mother was REALLY unhappy, first she was on the fence about coming- she was angry at my that I told her she had to make a decision and stick to it (either come, or don't) because we are DVCers and I needed to book a 2bdrm if she came. Then she did and hardly smiled, it was her birthday and we sent her flowers, took her to Jiko's, etc, all things she loved, but she was tough to be with- we asked her to come (bought her ticket and paid for her room and then she was annoyed we didn't pay her airfare- we thought she would help with Megan, but she was engrossed in herself- the most embarrassing moment was when she answered her cell phone while on the Journey Into Your Imagination ride (the one with Figment) and had this long conversation with my Father about his interest in this women he dated 45 years ago.
> Believe it or not she told me recently she would like to go back.
> I didn't even comment.
> We are hoping to go Oct 11th for a week, and I don't know if my father will make it til then, and I know it sounds really really awful, but I pray she doesnt push to come. We only have a 1 bedroom booked for us anyway...
> 
> My parents always tend to frown on our repeat locations for vacation- they dont understand why we don't go other places.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, do you think I'm paranoid, or is this odd?
> Hannah has recently been sleeping longer and longer. She will nap for up to 4 or 5 hours, and then go to sleep between 8-9:30 and sleep til 10:30-well I say sleep, but sometimes we go in and she doesn't seem to be sleeping- just hanging out in her crib- maybe looking at all the big Pooh character faces on her walls and bedding?????? She doesn't cry to get up- I have been having to go in and get her.
> Am I just lucky or is it something else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah, at the party in her Carly reversible bubble



Wow, that sounds like quite a trip with your Mom!

If you are worried about Hannah, I would talk to your ped about it. 

The picture of the little girl and the Mom looking at the skirt is GREAT!!! You can tell they really loved it!!!!

Oh, look at cute little Hannah!! 



tmh0206 said:


> yes, i do have a machine, so let me see if i am understanding correctly. 1)stitch design on base fabric. 2)lay the other fabric over the area it will cover, is this when you use the spray adhesive? 3) cut around the fabric next to stitch and repeat for each different fabric area 4) let the machine satin stitch around until completed?  is that right?



I've never used spray adhesive on my machine appliques. 



aksunshine said:


> It has been an interesting past couple of days. For those of you who don't FB, I went to the hospital at 2AM Sunday morning. I was contracting and not sure about it! LOL! You'd think with my 3rd, I'd know, but Isabelle was 2 weeks late and I was induced (dialated to 5 in 26 hrs, then c-sec), Levi was a scheduled c-section. I haven't really been in labor, strong labor, on my own. My last miscarriage was the closest I'd ever experienced, sadly. So, after several hours of monitoring...Yes, they are contractions, but I was completely closed. So I was sent home. NOW, mild contraction still, but BACK LABOR! OMGoodness! I can't sleep or sit for much more than 10 min if I'd like to be able to walk w/i 10 min of getting up. Causes a lot of problems for many potty runs!
> 
> Anyway, I had decided on Saturday tho make Isabelle an outfit for the hospital when Gabriel comes. I wasn't sure she was going to get it. So when I came home Sunday morning, that was high on my list of things to do before the baby comes. I started with what I got Sat. My machine ATE the shirt I bought to embroider. I didn't want to make a trip to Eville. So I started trying to figure out what to do. I made a design to applique.
> 
> So, I guess I was out of irom on bonding. I went to Wally, now I know why so many have issues. My needle gummed up and frayed my thread so many times. I was VERY frustrated. It's done though. That is the positive note! That and I sewed straight lines!!!! LOL!


It's cute Alicia!! 
Are they thinking of moving up your c-section?



jeniamt said:


> Just realized I had never shared DD4 in her Tiana dress.  Not the best photo but here you go!


I love it! 



billwendy said:


> I couldnt find plain shirts without either pleats or pockets on the front at wally world!!!


This is adorable Wendy!!!


----------



## Tweevil

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Valere, Thank you so much, your package arrived today! Megan is learning to play tic tac toe for the first time! Disney princess is equivalent to gold in our house!
> So incredibly sweet of you!!!
> 
> I am so happy to report: Megan went to see the neurologist today and she has the A-Okay to run and play and return to preschool. The hard lumps have been reabsorbing nicely and she hasn't complained of headaches since last saturday.
> Sadly, tomorrow is forecasted to be rainy (which would mean a gym-day) so she has to wait til Thursday to return, I'm not brave enough to let her go back to the gym on her first day back.
> 
> Furthermore, the school has student insurance which means we just have to submit our explanation of benefits and they will reimburse us.
> AND we will not have to pay tuition for May.
> However, they have "Field Day" on the 28th and have asked that one of us escort Megan. Hannah's surgery is the 25th and I am not sure if she can handle sunshine, so Daddy may take a day off of work so she can attend.
> And her last day is June 3rd!!!




I am so glad you got it.  It was a tough week and I was late getting it out. 
I am glad she is doing better!  Give her a  little squeeze from me and Danny


----------



## aksunshine

tmh0206 said:


> i think it looks great! and I am sorry about your back labor...from one mom to another, I know what you are experiencing and all i can say is yuck! i am sorry!!!


Thanks. I just want to sleep pain free one night, you know...?


ireland_nicole said:


> You're almost there; you'll be holding Gabriel before you know it.  Great job on the outfit-!


Thanks!


jeniamt said:


> I know Lisa answered your question pretty thoroughly but I thought I would add, I just eyeball it and pin.  Since I finish both the top and bottom of the ruffle I sew the wrong side of the ruffle to the right side of the back panel. Also, I have only done 4 o 5 ruffles (less than others I've seen on here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What model Elna do you have?  A friend of mine told me that is the brand her mother (a professional seamstress) swears by.  As I've looked around, I've seen some for a couple of hundred into the thousands.  I have the cheapy Singer from Wally World and it sucks.  Can't handle even a ruffle.  All I really use it for is for finishing raw edges (like the ruffles above).  They aren't even a true rolled hem!
> 
> Just realized I had never shared DD4 in her Tiana dress.  Not the best photo but here you go!


Very cute Tiana!!!


lovesdumbo said:


> LOVE that!  Looks like your DD does too!!
> 
> I took photos in the Great Movie of the Mary Poppins scene thinking it would be cool to try to applique.
> 
> 
> So cute!!!  The skirt and the girls!!!
> 
> 
> That looks great!  I bet Isabelle LOVES it!!
> 
> 
> Adorable!  Love that fabric for the bodice!


Thanks! Applique that scene???Wow, that would be impressive!


PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> The skirt is DARLING!!  Great colors!  And the little romper is too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and look at mine, theyn you'll feel better!
> 
> Hope you can find some comfort while you're in labor!!!  Just think, when it's all over, you get to sew TONS of cute baby things!!!


Thanks Jess. Hopefully I can get creative with little boy clothes.


billwendy said:


> Lol...you sure do know what I mean!!! Beth is alot like living with a 13 year old! When she was 15, she transferred to the Intermediate unit of the public school. On her first day there the counselor/psychologist decided to do her IQ testing and she bombed - so her parents think her IQ is only 35 and that she functions like a 4 year old!!! Its VERY frustrating for my DH. Anyone know someone of that level that can read, write, follows all sports like a crazy girl, loves Karaoke, can make simple meals etc???? She is so capable!!!!!! We had a nice day today, went to the Superwalmart and got groceries together. She really wants to play Yahtzee now, and I want to sew....we will see what we do!!! lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> THank you - it totally does make sense! I just wanted to make sure there wasnt a simple easy way that I needed to know about = lol!!!
> 
> NICOLE - the girls look ADORABLE!!! I made the 3/4 for my Hannah too! What size does Megan usually wear? It just looks so small because Im used to the flowy Carla C patterns, you know?????? I hope it fits her!!! I made one for Elizabeth too in a 7/8. I couldnt find plain shirts without either pleats or pockets on the front at wally world!!!


I just love that!!! So cute!!!


birdie757 said:


> That dress is gorgeous!  I love the buildings on the border.
> 
> I think it turned out great.  And big sis seems to approve!  You have however inspired me to start getting my dd's outfit ready early though.  I had her 3 weeks early so I can't procrastinate.  Sorry about the back labor but it will all be worth it soon   I had to laugh at your "going to e'ville comment...lol.  I grew up there and don't hear people refer to it down here ever.  We lived just outside of the city limits so I am so used to saying "going into town" and dh says it sounds like I lived on little house on the prairie or something.


LMAO! Not that Jasper was really that much closer! Those 10 min though, I guess they just got to me these past couple of days.


Granna4679 said:


> Love the Tiana...you did a great job on the applique.  And I adore the picture of her laying on the park bench.  What a cute shot.
> 
> Nicole K - The skirt you made with the "storybook" fabric is so cute.  I have that fabric and have been waiting to find the right thing to use it on...I think I just found it.  Great for Kindergarten for DGD.
> 
> Wendy - the butterfly skirt is too cute.  From what I see, there are a variety of fabrics that are going to be gorgeous on this skirt.
> 
> I am finishing up a dress for someone (making a sample first) before using her fabric but can't wait to show it.  Thanks for the advise on the ruffles on the back everyone.  I have done them a couple times but these instructions (especially Lisa's drawing) may make it a lot more simple.
> 
> Finished a baby quilt for a friend over the weekend and forgot to take a picture before wrapping it and taking to the shower.  I am hoping she will take one and send it to me.
> 
> Alicia - I am sorry you are having so much pain.  But just remember, in a few short day, it will be over, and you will be holding that precious Gabriel in your arms.  So excited for you!  You did a great job on the outfit too.  Isabelle is going to be a proud BIG sister!


Thanks Anita! Soon!


mom2rtk said:


> Alicia,
> 
> that's adorable! I bet Isabelle can't wait for the baby to arrive just so she can wear it!
> 
> As for the false alarm.... I went into labor naturally with my first 2 and STILL had a false alarm on the 3rd. Always better to just check it out and be sure.
> 
> I'm getting so excited for you!


Thanks! Ugh, I'll be happy when these 2 weeks are over....


teresajoy said:


> My husband walked by as I was looking at this and said, "WOW! That is really neat!"
> 
> Have you checked Allegiant out of South Bend? That's just under an hour drive for us (what we just flew) and they usually have REALLY good rates. We just flew for $12 each way! It flies into Sanford, so no Magical Express. But, they fly out of Grand Rapids to MCO now.
> 
> That is so sweet!
> 
> It's cute Alicia!!
> Are they thinking of moving up your c-section?



We are thinking of flying Allegiant out of Owensboro next trip. We were looking at $19 ea. way, $12 is even better! Maybe they will all fly into MCO soon....

Thanks. I don't think so, but I will know more after my appt. Wednesday.


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


>



That came out great, love the colors!


----------



## glorib

Hello everybody!  I've been trying to keep up - everything posted has been great!  I'm really feeling the crunch now - 3 weeks from today we will be in WDW!!!!!!!  

However, in that last three weeks, we have a school talent show, a nurse's end-of-year reception, dance recital and Ella's birthday, plus what seems like a million other "little" things.  Yikes!

Anyhoo, I've been working on bows and have made quite a few. . . mostly the raggie bow variety - they are pretty big and poofy.  My question is - How do you pack these things so that they do not get all smooshed?  Any tips/suggestions would be awesome!


----------



## woodkins

glorib said:


> Hello everybody!  I've been trying to keep up - everything posted has been great!  I'm really feeling the crunch now - 3 weeks from today we will be in WDW!!!!!!!
> 
> However, in that last three weeks, we have a school talent show, a nurse's end-of-year reception, dance recital and Ella's birthday, plus what seems like a million other "little" things.  Yikes!
> 
> Anyhoo, I've been working on bows and have made quite a few. . . mostly the raggie bow variety - they are pretty big and poofy.  My question is - How do you pack these things so that they do not get all smooshed?  Any tips/suggestions would be awesome!



When my dd used to wear bows  (i'm still getting over the fact that she is past the bow stage) I used to pack them in a plastic rubbermaid type shoe box. They sell them at Wally world or target and I was able to get a few bows in each box and they would not get smooshed in the suitcase. I actually still have our bow box packed, hoping that she would change her mind


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

glorib said:


> Hello everybody!  I've been trying to keep up - everything posted has been great!  I'm really feeling the crunch now - 3 weeks from today we will be in WDW!!!!!!!
> 
> However, in that last three weeks, we have a school talent show, a nurse's end-of-year reception, dance recital and Ella's birthday, plus what seems like a million other "little" things.  Yikes!
> 
> Anyhoo, I've been working on bows and have made quite a few. . . mostly the raggie bow variety - they are pretty big and poofy.  My question is - How do you pack these things so that they do not get all smooshed?  Any tips/suggestions would be awesome!



I used a Snap 'n Stack storage container on our last trip for DNiece.  It was great!!  You can use as many tiers as you want, and it kept the bows from getting squished.


----------



## teresajoy

glorib said:


> Hello everybody!  I've been trying to keep up - everything posted has been great!  I'm really feeling the crunch now - 3 weeks from today we will be in WDW!!!!!!!
> 
> However, in that last three weeks, we have a school talent show, a nurse's end-of-year reception, dance recital and Ella's birthday, plus what seems like a million other "little" things.  Yikes!
> 
> Anyhoo, I've been working on bows and have made quite a few. . . mostly the raggie bow variety - they are pretty big and poofy.  My question is - How do you pack these things so that they do not get all smooshed?  Any tips/suggestions would be awesome!



I was going to say that you should all wear them, but I guess the other ideas posted are probably more practical, although not nearly as fun!


----------



## coteau_chick

teresajoy said:


> I was going to say that you should all wear them, but I guess they other ideas posted are probably more practical, although not nearly as fun!



I like the way you think.  hee hee hee


----------



## glorib

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I used a Snap 'n Stack storage container on our last trip for DNiece.  It was great!!  You can use as many tiers as you want, and it kept the bows from getting squished.



Thanks everyone for the ideas!  I think this one will work wonderfully - BONUS - I even have a few!  They're storing scrapbooking supplies right now, but I can maybe condense a few and use one for the bows!  Now, why didn't I think of that?  That's why everyone here is awesome!

Oh, and Teresa - Ella and I would totally sport all those bows, but I'm pretty sure I couldn't talk DH or Caleb into helping us transport them!  Spoilsports!


----------



## Granna4679

glorib said:


> Anyhoo, I've been working on bows and have made quite a few. . . mostly the raggie bow variety - they are pretty big and poofy.  My question is - How do you pack these things so that they do not get all smooshed?  Any tips/suggestions would be awesome!



We did the same thing.  Bought a hard sided makeup box (like a small trunk) and just put them all in there.  They were nice an fluffy still when we got there.

I said a few posts back that I made a baby quilt but forgot to take pictures.  She sent me pictures tonight so that I could post them (however, they are cell phone pics so excuse the bad quality).  At least you can see it. It was so much prettier in real life.  
And...thanks NaeNae for helping me with the name.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

glorib said:


> Thanks everyone for the ideas!  I think this one will work wonderfully - BONUS - I even have a few!  They're storing scrapbooking supplies right now, but I can maybe condense a few and use one for the bows!  Now, why didn't I think of that?  That's why everyone here is awesome!
> 
> Oh, and Teresa - Ella and I would totally sport all those bows, but I'm pretty sure I couldn't talk DH or Caleb into helping us transport them!  Spoilsports!



They're awesome!!  I use them for everything.  For our trip, I used two tiers for DNiece's bows and other accessories (jewelry, clips, etc.) and one for my hair stuff (just ties, bobby pins, etc.).  That way, when it was time to do hair, all our stuff was in one place. 

And P.S. I'm kind of ridiculously excited I actually helped someone on this thread!!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

glorib said:


> Anyhoo, I've been working on bows and have made quite a few. . . mostly the raggie bow variety - they are pretty big and poofy.  My question is - How do you pack these things so that they do not get all smooshed?  Any tips/suggestions would be awesome!




My daughter always uses empty baby wipe boxes.


----------



## NaeNae

Granna4679 said:


> I said a few posts back that I made a baby quilt but forgot to take pictures.  She sent me pictures tonight so that I could post them (however, they are cell phone pics so excuse the bad quality).  At least you can see it. It was so much prettier in real life.



Glad I could help!


----------



## *Toadstool*

*OPINIONS AGAIN PLS!*
I appreciate everyones comments about resorts. I really think we are going to stay at the Poly. 
I'm considering going to Disney World on December 12th through 17th or 18th.. Was going to go November 14 through 20th. For some reason it is cheaper in December so that is why I am considering it.
Anything bad about going then? Why is it cheaper??
My laptop that I have only had for a month decided to just stop working. The hard drive has to be replaced. I am on my DH's computer, but will check in soon.
Also does anyone know if I can celebrate my Hannah's birthday while there and actually say its her birthday?? Her birthday is on November 23rd.. My DH is offshore then so we can't go then. Does it matter to them at all?? She is set on having her birthday at Cindy's castle... I'm hoping they won't care that it is 2 weeks later.


Alicia - Her shirt is great! You made a great save!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Granna4679 said:


> We did the same thing.  Bought a hard sided makeup box (like a small trunk) and just put them all in there.  They were nice an fluffy still when we got there.
> 
> I said a few posts back that I made a baby quilt but forgot to take pictures.  She sent me pictures tonight so that I could post them (however, they are cell phone pics so excuse the bad quality).  At least you can see it. It was so much prettier in real life.


Ooh! Very pretty! I love brown and pink.


----------



## birdie757

Granna4679 said:


> We did the same thing.  Bought a hard sided makeup box (like a small trunk) and just put them all in there.  They were nice an fluffy still when we got there.
> 
> I said a few posts back that I made a baby quilt but forgot to take pictures.  She sent me pictures tonight so that I could post them (however, they are cell phone pics so excuse the bad quality).  At least you can see it. It was so much prettier in real life.
> And...thanks NaeNae for helping me with the name.


That is gorgeous!  I am so scared to make a "real" quilt for the baby.  Maybe I can trade digitizing for quilting tips?...lol.  


*Toadstool* said:


> *OPINIONS AGAIN PLS!*
> I appreciate everyones comments about resorts. I really think we are going to stay at the Poly.
> I'm considering going to Disney World on December 12th through 17th or 18th.. Was going to go November 14 through 20th. For some reason it is cheaper in December so that is why I am considering it.
> Anything bad about going then? Why is it cheaper??
> My laptop that I have only had for a month decided to just stop working. The hard drive has to be replaced. I am on my DH's computer, but will check in soon.
> Also does anyone know if I can celebrate my Hannah's birthday while there and actually say its her birthday?? Her birthday is on November 23rd.. My DH is offshore then so we can't go then. Does it matter to them at all?? She is set on having her birthday at Cindy's castle... I'm hoping they won't care that it is 2 weeks later.
> 
> 
> Alicia - Her shirt is great! You made a great save!


They don't care when the birthday is so no worries.  Last fall we celebrated both my mom's and my dd's birthdays at the same time.  We were there the 6th-10th I believe and mom's was the 5th and dd's was the 21st.  They still give you the pin and if you have the pin the staff treat you like it was your birthday.  They actually got so much attention and special deserts that we started taking the pin off before dinner towards the end

December is one of our favorite times to go.  I might be cool...so pack appropriately but the resort rates are at the lowest and so are the crowds.  The best is that all the christmas decorations are up.  We are hoping to go back then this year depending on how the baby is since she probably won't be quite 3 months old then.


----------



## ConnieB

Diz-Mommy said:


> 3. bobbin fill- if you can get your hands on the actual bobbin fill Brother makes, it's the best I've found



What is bobbin fill?  I tried googling Brother bobbin fill but it only came up with prewound bobbins?  If that's what they are, other than convenience, what is the purpose of them?  I actually kinda like winding bobbins on my sewing machine...something about watching the thread move up and down while it winds is soothing, lol (yep, I'm weird).


----------



## aksunshine

*Toadstool* said:


> *OPINIONS AGAIN PLS!*
> I appreciate everyones comments about resorts. I really think we are going to stay at the Poly.
> I'm considering going to Disney World on December 12th through 17th or 18th.. Was going to go November 14 through 20th. For some reason it is cheaper in December so that is why I am considering it.
> Anything bad about going then? Why is it cheaper??
> My laptop that I have only had for a month decided to just stop working. The hard drive has to be replaced. I am on my DH's computer, but will check in soon.
> Also does anyone know if I can celebrate my Hannah's birthday while there and actually say its her birthday?? Her birthday is on November 23rd.. My DH is offshore then so we can't go then. Does it matter to them at all?? She is set on having her birthday at Cindy's castle... I'm hoping they won't care that it is 2 weeks later.
> 
> 
> Alicia - Her shirt is great! You made a great save!




Thanks!!!

Decembe is cheaper then b/c a lot of people don't travel between Thanksgiving and Christmas break, so it is like value season. Your original dates were higher b/c of Thanksgiving being so close. I have never been in early Dec, but I hear it is a GREAT time to go. It's cooler and less crowded. As far as resorts, I say if you can swing Poly, go for it!!!! If you decide you want to spend a bit less, WL is really nice and still fairly close. I haven't found a resort I can't stand, though. We always visit the other resorts when we go.

About Hannah's bday, in my experience, you will be fine! When you book, tell the CM you are celebrating Hannah's Bday and it will be all set up for you. I have never heard of any problems a couple of weeks off as far as celebrating. Matt and I celebrated our anniversary in 2007 two weeks early at Coral Reef with a diver. We also celebrated at CRT breakfast, the had us a certificated signed by the princesses. And the table had extra confetti! It was ver nice!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  Just a quick pop in to say hello!  I am in a sewing frenzy trying to get everything done.  Had the in-laws this weekend...actually a very good visit, just couldn't get any sewing done as my guest room is my sewing room.  

I need to catch up, but I have tons to do!

Check back in later!

Alicia...hope all is going well and that back labor goes away!  I only had it with my third...ugh!


----------



## teresajoy

ConnieB said:


> What is bobbin fill?  I tried googling Brother bobbin fill but it only came up with prewound bobbins?  If that's what they are, other than convenience, what is the purpose of them?  I actually kinda like winding bobbins on my sewing machine...something about watching the thread move up and down while it winds is soothing, lol (yep, I'm weird).



On my machine, it doesn't wind the thinner bobbin thread very well, so that's why I like the prewounds.


----------



## ConnieB

tmh0206 said:


> yes, i do have a machine, so let me see if i am understanding correctly. 1)stitch design on base fabric. 2)lay the other fabric over the area it will cover, is this when you use the spray adhesive? 3) cut around the fabric next to stitch and repeat for each different fabric area 4) let the machine satin stitch around until completed?  is that right?



I think you skipped on step....(mind you I don't yet have a machine, but I've test driven dozens, lol).....


first it sews an outline to help you place the fabric

you lay down the fabric, spray adhesive isn't necessary but it can help it from shifting (this apparently is one of those great divides....half the folks I talked to insist you must, the other half claim it not necessary)

It then sews the fabric down with another outline.  This is the stitching that you are cutting the fabric close to

Then it sews over the outline/fabric edge with a satin stitch, making that the final stitching


----------



## tricia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Valere, Thank you so much, your package arrived today! Megan is learning to play tic tac toe for the first time! Disney princess is equivalent to gold in our house!
> So incredibly sweet of you!!!
> 
> I am so happy to report: Megan went to see the neurologist today and she has the A-Okay to run and play and return to preschool. The hard lumps have been reabsorbing nicely and she hasn't complained of headaches since last saturday.
> Sadly, tomorrow is forecasted to be rainy (which would mean a gym-day) so she has to wait til Thursday to return, I'm not brave enough to let her go back to the gym on her first day back.
> 
> Furthermore, the school has student insurance which means we just have to submit our explanation of benefits and they will reimburse us.
> AND we will not have to pay tuition for May.
> However, they have "Field Day" on the 28th and have asked that one of us escort Megan. Hannah's surgery is the 25th and I am not sure if she can handle sunshine, so Daddy may take a day off of work so she can attend.
> And her last day is June 3rd!!!



That is so awesome that she has been cleared to do kid stuff again!!!



billwendy said:


> Lol...you sure do know what I mean!!! Beth is alot like living with a 13 year old! When she was 15, she transferred to the Intermediate unit of the public school. On her first day there the counselor/psychologist decided to do her IQ testing and she bombed - so her parents think her IQ is only 35 and that she functions like a 4 year old!!! Its VERY frustrating for my DH. Anyone know someone of that level that can read, write, follows all sports like a crazy girl, loves Karaoke, can make simple meals etc???? She is so capable!!!!!! We had a nice day today, went to the Superwalmart and got groceries together. She really wants to play Yahtzee now, and I want to sew....we will see what we do!!! lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> THank you - it totally does make sense! I just wanted to make sure there wasnt a simple easy way that I needed to know about = lol!!!
> 
> NICOLE - the girls look ADORABLE!!! I made the 3/4 for my Hannah too! What size does Megan usually wear? It just looks so small because Im used to the flowy Carla C patterns, you know?????? I hope it fits her!!! I made one for Elizabeth too in a 7/8. I couldnt find plain shirts without either pleats or pockets on the front at wally world!!!



Looks great Wendy.  The girls are going to love them.



Granna4679 said:


> We did the same thing.  Bought a hard sided makeup box (like a small trunk) and just put them all in there.  They were nice an fluffy still when we got there.
> 
> I said a few posts back that I made a baby quilt but forgot to take pictures.  She sent me pictures tonight so that I could post them (however, they are cell phone pics so excuse the bad quality).  At least you can see it. It was so much prettier in real life.
> And...thanks NaeNae for helping me with the name.



Great looking quilt.  I have been loving brown on baby stuff lately... brown and pink, or brown and blue, or brown and green...


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Okay, so my computer was acting up for a few days after a lightening strike and very concerned since it hasn't EVER been backed up. I know I'm techie challenged and will have to figure it out. Everything I do is on the computer. Ugh! Thankfully it's up and it looks like the outlet was just wonky and hubby fixed. 

Alicia ~ so exciting. I know back labor stinks. Just try to breathe in through your nose and out through your mouth. I just had my first c-section with Geneva and it was so different from my other births. I would like to give childbirth classes some day. Hubby told me to write a book but I used to tell him I couldn't because I'd never had a c-section! Well, now I've covered water, hospital, birthing center, van and c-section, epidural, spinal and natural so maybe some day I will write that book. : ) Can't wait to see pics of precious Gabriel!!! 

So glad Megan's head is better! Sweet lil' punkin. 

I have 2 daughters birthdays in the next 3 weeks, along with a kindergarten graduation. The first week of July is our anniversary but it's also Geneva's 1st birthday! I can't even believe she is going to be an entire year old. It's been such an emotional week just recounting this last year. We go to the cardiologist on Wednesday and she is so wonderful. Praying for continued good news. I'm so scared I'm going to walk in one day and be told that she needs surgery again. I was told the first surgery was "peanuts" compared to what she would be facing. It's just hard to watch her every day and look for signs of heart failure so I would know to get her to the hospital on time. Trying to keep the balance between caution and optimism. I'm sorry that I haven't figured out how to load pictures yet.  I made it as far as 2 or 3 pages of looking at things. 

Brother-in-law is receiving radiation. Please continue to pray for them.

Lots of beautiful creations, as always!!


----------



## Granna4679

birdie757 said:


> That is gorgeous!  I am so scared to make a "real" quilt for the baby.  Maybe I can trade digitizing for quilting tips?...lol.



Tips anytime!!!  I am not an expert but love to do it when I have the time.  I am self-taught.  The key to all quilts is having the pieces as close to exact as possible.  If you have a rotary cutter and mat, a sewing machine, and a really good leather thimble, you can make a basic quilt.  Its not hard.  Just ask away if you have questions. PM me if you would like.



ConnieB said:


> ...something about watching the thread move up and down while it winds is soothing, lol (yep, I'm weird).



 Too funny!!



*Toadstool* said:


> Ooh! Very pretty! I love brown and pink.





tricia said:


> Great looking quilt.  I have been loving brown on baby stuff lately... brown and pink, or brown and blue, or brown and green...



Thank you both.  I really wish I had better pictures.  She promised to send me a real picture with the baby when she is born.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ConnieB said:


> What is bobbin fill?  I tried googling Brother bobbin fill but it only came up with prewound bobbins?  If that's what they are, other than convenience, what is the purpose of them?  I actually kinda like winding bobbins on my sewing machine...something about watching the thread move up and down while it winds is soothing, lol (yep, I'm weird).



Yeah, I know what you mean.  I don't like pre-wounds either, because they are not as cost effective.  The thread comes in both pre-wound and on the spool for winding yourself.  It's very tricky to find online, and sadly I've found even the folks claiming to sell it, are in fact selling a cheap imitation.  It's a nice weight thread designed specifically to use on the bobbin.  It comes in both white and black, most Brother dealers carry it and that would be where I'd recommend buying it too.  I like it because it's pretty much lint free and it's less likely to show in the embroidery design like many others I've tried will.  Here's what it looks like:


----------



## luv2go2disney

Hi guys dropping by to post for the first time in a few months.  My part-time job has been pretty much a full-time job lately.  No time to do anything for myself.  The upside of working that much is I have some extra money that I can use to get an embroidery machine!  So I have a few questions for you guys.  Based on what others have said here before I am looking to get a Brother machine.  I went to my local Brother dealer & the only machine they have in my price range is the 780D for $1,000 & then they are throwing in 2 packs of miscellaneous stabilizers(6 varieties), 24 prewound bobbins & 25 thread colors of my choice for an extra $100.  This would also include a 1 on 1 class after I become a little more familiar w/ the machine & group classes available once a month.  So I would like to know what would you do?

1. I have about $1000(give or take a little bit there)
2. Would you go w/ the machine from the shop or spend $200 less & get the PE770, 750D or any of the other 5 x 7 machines that basically all run about $799 anywhere you look?
3. What is the thread site that you all like?
4. What stabilizers would you all get to start out? 
5. Anything else that I would absolutely need(have the little scissors already) to start using the machine.  Because all of those things need to be added into my final cost of the machine & money I have bugeted. 

I appreciate all your help in this great dilema!  I look forward to getting ahold of some of Heather's designs very soon!!!  I promise now that work has slowed down that I won't run off this time, I miss hanging out on here!

Christi


----------



## littlepeppers

ConnieB said:


> you lay down the fabric, spray adhesive isn't necessary but it can help it from shifting (this apparently is one of those great divides....half the folks I talked to insist you must, the other half claim it not necessary)



I did my 1st Heather Sue design yesterday.  YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!.  Wishing I has a larger hoop now.

I just put the fabric down (no spray) and it was great.


----------



## littlepeppers

Simply Sweet vs. Stripwork Jumper

I notices that a lot of you wonderfuly talented ladies use the Simply Sweet.  I already have the Stripwork Jumper pattern.  Is there a large enough difference b/w the two patterns to buy the Simply Sweet also?  I like the strap ruffle on the Simply Sweet, but the rest of the pattern looks about the same.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok so here is the bag-----


Cute!  I love how the zipper is multicolored!



ellenbenny said:


> Also completed these outfits for a customer.  I love Heather's filmstrip applique, so creative and unique!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Wow!  I LOVE this!!!!!



billwendy said:


> Well, my SIL, Beth is here for until June 5th!! FIL, MIL and Nana are going on some European cruise down the Rhine river. She can be a LOT of fun, but is also used to being doted on (she has Down Syndrome and lives in a retirement community with her parents) and babyied! Not gonna happen here!!!!!! With us working, she needs to do some things for herself (which she is totally capeable of!). We are getting ready to go out to the market and AC Moore for some new coloring books for her and me (yes, I do still like to color!). We like those ones with geometric designs and things in them!!



Have you ever used those stained glass coloring books?  My DD got some for her birthday and we love them.  You color in all the different shapes and then you hang them in the window and the light shines through.  They are pretty cool!  Even my DH had fun using them.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My parents always tend to frown on our repeat locations for vacation- they dont understand why we don't go other places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a Narrow Hem Foot (3mm) and doing the ruffles was a breeze- if you dont have a serger, this is SUCH an easy way to do the hemming!!! It's a tad tricky getting the first little bit started and then the fabric just automatically feeds into the foot and is rolled over and stitched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



We have people giving us a hard time about our repeat trips too.

Where did you get that minnie ariel applique design?!  It's so cute!

Also, where did you purchase your narrow hem foot?  I want to get one so I can buy Lisa's designs and have them look nice since I don't have a serger.  Do you have a brother machine?  Any recommendations?



glorib said:


> Anyhoo, I've been working on bows and have made quite a few. . . mostly the raggie bow variety - they are pretty big and poofy.  My question is - How do you pack these things so that they do not get all smooshed?  Any tips/suggestions would be awesome!



I also took all of mine in a shoe box last year and it worked great!

Glad you're home Teresa!  Hope you had a fantastic trip!!!!


----------



## tricia

Just uploaded pics from my camera and I have a few things to share.

I had made some Dortje pants from the Sewing Clothes kids Love book, and one of the ladies in my office asked me to make another pair in her granddaughters size.  They are the opposite arrangement from the 1st pair I made.  She loves them.











And I finished the last table runner in the 3 part set for my cleaning lady.  the dark binding doesn't show up too well on my dark table, but you get the idea.







Then, one of my coworkers wants 2 table runners.  This is the first.








And finally, a Buzz Lightyear set for the grandson of another co-worker.







Tried reverse applique for the first time.








Thanks for looking, I can't post Buzz on facebook yet, as the recipients mom might see it.


----------



## luv2go2disney

littlepeppers said:


> Simply Sweet vs. Stripwork Jumper
> 
> I notices that a lot of you wonderfuly talented ladies use the Simply Sweet.  I have the Stripwork Jumper pattern.  Is there a large enough difference b/w the two patterns to buy the Simply Sweet also?  I like the strap ruffle on the Simply Sweet, but the rest of the pattern looks about the same.



I think the simply sweet is the version to have if your only going to get one of them, because it has so many top variations.  You can make the variation that is a similar top & the bottom you can easily make into a stripework bottom.


----------



## InkspressYourself

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I used a Snap 'n Stack storage container on our last trip for DNiece.  It was great!!  You can use as many tiers as you want, and it kept the bows from getting squished.



I love this container.  I wish amazon had it with free shipping.  I need to add something to the book I want to get free shipping.

Alicia,

I'm sorry you are having back labor.  I love your outfit and am so excited that it's almost time for your little baby.

I'm so behind I can't quote all of the outfits, but I love them all.  A friend of mine just got a sewing machine so I'm trying to get her hooked over here.  She's already disney crazy so she will fit right in.

Dawn


----------



## luv2go2disney

teresajoy said:


> Have you checked Allegiant out of South Bend? That's just under an hour drive for us (what we just flew) and they usually have REALLY good rates. We just flew for $12 each way! It flies into Sanford, so no Magical Express. But, they fly out of Grand Rapids to MCO now.
> 
> Direct Air flies out of KZoo, and they have pretty good rates too.
> 
> We have also got very good rates with Spirit.



OK Teresa...

The next time you find airfare that cheap let me know!!!  I am only like 20 minutes from South Bend.  Also I can't believe you & Heather are that close & I have still yet to meet you girls in person...you girls are like celebrities on here...I must meet you!  LOL

Christi


----------



## visitingapril09

I actually finished something yesterday!!! Actually two things!! .......and you know what......it is your fault!!!Looking at all your wonderful creations kicked my behind into gear!! I will share once I learn how to share photos, hopefully later today. I made my youngest son some summer pj's out of pirate fabric. He must have button up pj shirts and they are hard to find for an  11 year old. Also, finished a buzz lightyear lap quilt I started about 4 years ago. Andrew needs small ones for his lap while in his wheelchair and this one is so colorful and fun! Thanks guys!

Question: Do you all have a special facebook group I could join?


----------



## disneymomof1

luv2go2disney said:


> Hi guys dropping by to post for the first time in a few months.  My part-time job has been pretty much a full-time job lately.  No time to do anything for myself.  The upside of working that much is I have some extra money that I can use to get an embroidery machine!  So I have a few questions for you guys.  Based on what others have said here before I am looking to get a Brother machine.  I went to my local Brother dealer & the only machine they have in my price range is the 780D for $1,000 & then they are throwing in 2 packs of miscellaneous stabilizers(6 varieties), 24 prewound bobbins & 25 thread colors of my choice for an extra $100.  This would also include a 1 on 1 class after I become a little more familiar w/ the machine & group classes available once a month.  So I would like to know what would you do?
> 
> 1. I have about $1000(give or take a little bit there)
> 2. Would you go w/ the machine from the shop or spend $200 less & get the PE770, 750D or any of the other 5 x 7 machines that basically all run about $799 anywhere you look?
> 3. What is the thread site that you all like?
> 4. What stabilizers would you all get to start out?
> 5. Anything else that I would absolutely need(have the little scissors already) to start using the machine.  Because all of those things need to be added into my final cost of the machine & money I have bugeted.
> 
> I appreciate all your help in this great dilema!  I look forward to getting ahold of some of Heather's designs very soon!!!  I promise now that work has slowed down that I won't run off this time, I miss hanging out on here!
> 
> Christi




I have been doing ALOT of research on this subject. The man at my local sewing shop told me  the PE770 is basically the same as the 780D except that the 780D already has some disney designs already loaded in, other than that they are exactly the same.  I would rather spend less money on the machine, than I have more money for supplies and designs that I want.  I ordered mine today from hsn, but did notice that w**mart has it with .97 shipping.  I had a coupon for 15% off at hsn so I went with them but they did not have free shipping as I was hoping.  Hope this helps !!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I borrowed this information from the sewforum.com and thought my fellow quilters might find it useful.
http://estheraliu.blogspot.com/ (Esthers blog has THE hottest mystery BOM going on the internet  Red Delicious  like nothing Ive ever seen before!)
http://annamariahorner.blogspot.com/200 ... rcles.html
http://applewd.com/blog/ (Great appliqué help, and wonderful stories)
http://dearbabyjane.blogspot.com/ (I havent done a Dear Jane, but will someday!)
http://crazymomquilts.blogspot.com/ (great tutorials)
http://dontlooknow.typepad.com/ (this site has some the funnest appliqué Ive ever seen!
http://www.doyoueq.com/blog/ (a new lesson almost every day on EQ6)
http://grandmaskitchen.web-log.nl/grand ... index.html
(all KINDS of free downloads here  but its in all in german, I think! Easy to navigate though.)
http://happythings.typepad.com/ (make sure you check out the tutorials) http://heatherbailey.typepad.com/heather_bailey/ (Heather Baileys blog  I love her pictures)
http://hollyholderman.typepad.com/holly_blog/
http://howaboutorange.blogspot.com/ - lots of tutorials and links to other tutorials
http://www.oneprettything.com/ (a great site with links to crafty tutorials)
http://hugsnkisses.typepad.com/
http://www.pintangle.com/
http://www.ohfransson.com/ (make sure to check out her great tutorials!!)
http://www.onlinequilter.com/Robyn/tabi ... fault.aspx (you have to sign up for her site, but she has some amazing free appliqué patterns)
http://pamdora.com/blog/ (she does the most amazing comical art quilts!)
http://www.patchworktimes.com/
http://mousechirpy-polkadotpineapple.blogspot.com/ (great tutorials  check out the golf tee pincushion!)
http://carterquilter.wordpress.com/ (all free quilt pattern downloads)
http://quiltingdaze.blogspot.com/
http://quiltville.blogspot.com/ Bonnie Hunters great blog  if youve not seen her website- http://quiltville.com/ -you need to go there straightaway  she has TONS of free scrap quilt patterns and does mystery patterns too!
http://selvageblog.blogspot.com/ If you want to use up ALL your fabric youve gotta see this one  make a quilt with the selvages! Check out the dress made of only selvage pieces. Amazing.
http://bighornjulie.blogspot.com/2008/1 ... t-two.html (nice site. I keep it at this page as someday Im gonna make this! )
http://patchworkpottery.blogspot.com/20 ... orial.html (love these fabric labels - good site too!)
http://sentimentalstitches.net/ 
http://www.modabakeshop.com/ (lots of great free patterns!)


----------



## birdie757

luv2go2disney said:


> Hi guys dropping by to post for the first time in a few months.  My part-time job has been pretty much a full-time job lately.  No time to do anything for myself.  The upside of working that much is I have some extra money that I can use to get an embroidery machine!  So I have a few questions for you guys.  Based on what others have said here before I am looking to get a Brother machine.  I went to my local Brother dealer & the only machine they have in my price range is the 780D for $1,000 & then they are throwing in 2 packs of miscellaneous stabilizers(6 varieties), 24 prewound bobbins & 25 thread colors of my choice for an extra $100.  This would also include a 1 on 1 class after I become a little more familiar w/ the machine & group classes available once a month.  So I would like to know what would you do?
> 
> 1. I have about $1000(give or take a little bit there)
> 2. Would you go w/ the machine from the shop or spend $200 less & get the PE770, 750D or any of the other 5 x 7 machines that basically all run about $799 anywhere you look?
> 3. What is the thread site that you all like?
> 4. What stabilizers would you all get to start out?
> 5. Anything else that I would absolutely need(have the little scissors already) to start using the machine.  Because all of those things need to be added into my final cost of the machine & money I have bugeted.
> 
> I appreciate all your help in this great dilema!  I look forward to getting ahold of some of Heather's designs very soon!!!  I promise now that work has slowed down that I won't run off this time, I miss hanging out on here!
> 
> Christi


I got my machine at Ace Sewing and Vac.  The prices they quoted me for both were less.  I got the 780D for $800 back in January.  They don't list their prices on their website but if you call and get a quote it might give you leverage bargaining at your local shop.  I did buy in the shop since I live down the street but I their main business is selling online and they have pretty good reviews.


littlepeppers said:


> Simply Sweet vs. Stripwork Jumper
> 
> I notices that a lot of you wonderfuly talented ladies use the Simply Sweet.  I already have the Stripwork Jumper pattern.  Is there a large enough difference b/w the two patterns to buy the Simply Sweet also?  I like the strap ruffle on the Simply Sweet, but the rest of the pattern looks about the same.


I would go with the simply sweet.  The simply sweet bodice just has too many options to pass up on...even if you just use the bodice it is worth it.  I have paired it with so many other types of skirts with ease.


----------



## birdie757

Yeah!  I decided on the crib set theme!  I just placed my order for the basics.  I am going with the Alphabet Flower Fairies by Michael Miller.  I am going to use the large strawberry fairy panel for the main part of the quilt.  I am going to applique the individual alphabet squares from the other panel to the inside of the bumpers.  I got some of the white all over fairy print for a sheet and other misc things.  I am going to coordinate with white, green and red with white polka dots for the valances, dust ruffles, and all that other jazz.  Here is a link to the line so you can see what I am talking about http://www.michaelmillerfabrics.com/MMF/Swatch2.cfm?&Gnam=Alphabet%20Flower%20Fairies...

I wanted something totally different from dd's room.  It looks like a pink and purple princess bomb went off in there...lol.  I also hope this is a design that she won't grow out of too soon.

What do you guys think?


----------



## teresajoy

luv2go2disney said:


> Hi guys dropping by to post for the first time in a few months.  My part-time job has been pretty much a full-time job lately.  No time to do anything for myself.  The upside of working that much is I have some extra money that I can use to get an embroidery machine!  So I have a few questions for you guys.  Based on what others have said here before I am looking to get a Brother machine.  I went to my local Brother dealer & the only machine they have in my price range is the 780D for $1,000 & then they are throwing in 2 packs of miscellaneous stabilizers(6 varieties), 24 prewound bobbins & 25 thread colors of my choice for an extra $100.  This would also include a 1 on 1 class after I become a little more familiar w/ the machine & group classes available once a month.  So I would like to know what would you do?
> 
> 1. I have about $1000(give or take a little bit there)
> 2. Would you go w/ the machine from the shop or spend $200 less & get the PE770, 750D or any of the other 5 x 7 machines that basically all run about $799 anywhere you look?
> 3. What is the thread site that you all like?
> 4. What stabilizers would you all get to start out?
> 5. Anything else that I would absolutely need(have the little scissors already) to start using the machine.  Because all of those things need to be added into my final cost of the machine & money I have bugeted.
> 
> I appreciate all your help in this great dilema!  I look forward to getting ahold of some of Heather's designs very soon!!!  I promise now that work has slowed down that I won't run off this time, I miss hanging out on here!
> 
> Christi



I am really cheap, so I vote for saving some money and getting the one for around $700ish. 
The thread site is Marathon thread. http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml  Heather always buys the rayon. She has also called and requested the colors she wants instead of the ones they would just send. I haven't actually ordered there myself, because Heather is a very sweet sister and bought the thread for me. 

I always buy my stabalizer from Joanns, preferably when they have a 40% or more coupon. I get the medium or heavy weight stabalizer. I think the medium weight works best in my machine, because I am able to hoop it easier than the heavy weight. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Glad you're home Teresa!  Hope you had a fantastic trip!!!!



Thanks! Yes, we had a wonderful time!!! I've been whining about having to come back to Michigan for the last few days on my Facebook account!!!  I put pictures up there too, if anyone wants to see them. I have more that I need to get off off the netbook and uploaded. 



tricia said:


> Just uploaded pics from my camera and I have a few things to share.
> 
> I had made some Dortje pants from the Sewing Clothes kids Love book, and one of the ladies in my office asked me to make another pair in her granddaughters size.  They are the opposite arrangement from the 1st pair I made.  She loves them.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried reverse applique for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, I can't post Buzz on facebook yet, as the recipients mom might see it.



I love the pants!!! I loved the last pair too, but I was trying to catch up when I saw them, so I didn't comment! These are so cute!!!

The reverse applique Buzz is very cool! I should try that someday! 


littlepeppers said:


> Simply Sweet vs. Stripwork Jumper
> 
> I notices that a lot of you wonderfuly talented ladies use the Simply Sweet.  I already have the Stripwork Jumper pattern.  Is there a large enough difference b/w the two patterns to buy the Simply Sweet also?  I like the strap ruffle on the Simply Sweet, but the rest of the pattern looks about the same.


I prefer the Simply Sweet, mainly because it has more options. I know Carla once said that the bodices were slightly different on the two patterns, but I don't recall exactly what the difference was. I don't think the stripwork has a natural waistline option either. I know that shouldn't be a hard thing to figure out yourself, but I always struggle with it for some reason! 



luv2go2disney said:


> OK Teresa...
> 
> The next time you find airfare that cheap let me know!!!  I am only like 20 minutes from South Bend.  Also I can't believe you & Heather are that close & I have still yet to meet you girls in person...you girls are like celebrities on here...I must meet you!  LOL
> 
> Christi



It was on Christmas day! My Mom called me up and casually mentioned it to me!!! I was on the internet and had them purchased within a few minutes!!! I even talked one of Heather's childhood friends into buying them! She is going with her family for the weekend this Friday! 
(Did I win the overuse of exclamation points award for that paragraph???)
I had no idea you were so close!! Where are you? Are you north or south of South Bend?? 



visitingapril09 said:


> I actually finished something yesterday!!! Actually two things!! .......and you know what......it is your fault!!!Looking at all your wonderful creations kicked my behind into gear!! I will share once I learn how to share photos, hopefully later today. I made my youngest son some summer pj's out of pirate fabric. He must have button up pj shirts and they are hard to find for an  11 year old. Also, finished a buzz lightyear lap quilt I started about 4 years ago. Andrew needs small ones for his lap while in his wheelchair and this one is so colorful and fun! Thanks guys!
> 
> Question: Do you all have a special facebook group I could join?



We have a Disboutique Facebook group (just do a search on Facebook), but this is where we do all the posting.  It is really good for finding people to friend that are Disboutquers though. And, if anyone sends me a friends request, please let me know who you are in the little message area. I would hate to ignore someone I actually know!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

princesskayla said:


> Well, I took my children to see Mary Poppins in Atlanta - LOVED it. It was very cute and just the right right mix of from the movie and the original. Of course we had to do a custom dress. Here it is. I am very proud of it. It represented the play beautifully!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayla was on cloud 9 the entire night in her custom. It was a wonderful event. The dress had 26 appliques on it by hand and one design that NaeNae helped me with - (Thank you, thank you NaeNae!!!)
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


I am so happy you and your daughter had a great time.  Nothing better than to see our kiddos happy.  The dress is stunning.



disneymomof1 said:


> OK, seriously this is my last question about an embroidery machine.  I know several of you have the PE 770 from HSN, do I need the PED Basic unit to get started or just a USB memory stick? I am planning on ordering it tomorrow for a decent price.  I just want to make sure I have everything I need to get started as soon as it comes in.  Thanks everyone !!!


I don't know but wanted wish you well on the new maching.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I've been trying not to pay attention to all that talk, but this thread is DANGEROUS!!!    I told Heather, though, that before I can even entertain the idea, I'll need to step up my sewing skills so I can make something worthy of those fabulous designs!!!


Welcome and in a short time you will be up there with the best.  The thread is addicting and fun.   Before you know it you will doing applique by hand and having hoop envy.



billwendy said:


> Well, my SIL, Beth is here for until June 5th!! FIL, MIL and Nana are going on some European cruise down the Rhine river. She can be a LOT of fun, but is also used to being doted on (she has Down Syndrome and lives in a retirement community with her parents) and babyied! Not gonna happen here!!!!!! With us working, she needs to do some things for herself (which she is totally capeable of!). We are getting ready to go out to the market and AC Moore for some new coloring books for her and me (yes, I do still like to color!). We like those ones with geometric designs and things in them!!


Wendy, she will thrive living with you and all SN children are capable of doing something.  Have a fun time.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Hi everybody!  I have been looking over all the pretty outfits, but haven't had anytime to post.  I got a part time job working for the 2010 US Census and it takes up all my free time.  I have sewn a few little things, like key fobs and coffee cozies and personalized beach towels, but I have no time to post pictures.
> 
> Anyways, my Birthday is coming up and I have asked DH to get me a Serger.  We found a Brother 1034D 3/4 Lay-in Thread serger for a good price on Amazon.com.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions on this machine?  If you have this machine is it a good serger for someone who hasn't used a serger before?   I would love to here any opinions Good or Bad.
> Thanks in advance....I can't wait to hear what you ladies have to say about it.


Glad you have a good job working for the census.  I don't know about that machine but I do like my simplicity machine.  Congrats on getting a new machine.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Ugh, so not fun! We took my Mom when Megan was 16 months old, My father didn't want to come. Unfortunately there was some stuff going on in their marriage and my Mother was REALLY unhappy, first she was on the fence about coming- she was angry at my that I told her she had to make a decision and stick to it (either come, or don't) because we are DVCers and I needed to book a 2bdrm if she came. Then she did and hardly smiled, it was her birthday and we sent her flowers, took her to Jiko's, etc, all things she loved, but she was tough to be with- we asked her to come (bought her ticket and paid for her room and then she was annoyed we didn't pay her airfare- we thought she would help with Megan, but she was engrossed in herself- the most embarrassing moment was when she answered her cell phone while on the Journey Into Your Imagination ride (the one with Figment) and had this long conversation with my Father about his interest in this women he dated 45 years ago.
> Believe it or not she told me recently she would like to go back.
> I didn't even comment.
> We are hoping to go Oct 11th for a week, and I don't know if my father will make it til then, and I know it sounds really really awful, but I pray she doesnt push to come. We only have a 1 bedroom booked for us anyway...
> 
> My parents always tend to frown on our repeat locations for vacation- they dont understand why we don't go other places.


Nicole, I don't know why some folks make a choice to be miserable?  We love Disney but don't invite others.  We use to bring respite workers but now we really like our trips alone.  Sorry your mom gave you such a hard time.


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hannah has recently been sleeping longer and longer. She will nap for up to 4 or 5 hours, and then go to sleep between 8-9:30 and sleep til 10:30-well I say sleep, but sometimes we go in and she doesn't seem to be sleeping- just hanging out in her crib- maybe looking at all the big Pooh character faces on her walls and bedding?????? She doesn't cry to get up- I have been having to go in and get her.
> Am I just lucky or is it something else?
> 
> I'm super excited she seems to be turning down the liquid baby food and prefers eating stuff- chopped strawberry, raspberry, scrambled egg, cheese, sometimes bits of boar's head deli meats. FINALLY learning about chewing.


Nicole, glad you little one is moving on to the big girl foods.  She is growing up and that is super.  I don't know about the DD but hope you find the answer.

Here is Megan modeling it (sorry the pink clashes a bit)





I used a Narrow Hem Foot (3mm) and doing the ruffles was a breeze- if you dont have a serger, this is SUCH an easy way to do the hemming!!! It's a tad tricky getting the first little bit started and then the fabric just automatically feeds into the foot and is rolled over and stitched




[/QUOTE]
I really don't know how to do the ruffle foot on the serger and just learned on my brother machine.  It seems kinda hard but I like the finished product.



tmh0206 said:


> thanks that link was very helpful, and since i am a visual learner it definelty made me understand the process better.


Glad you learned how to do the applique.  Each time I do an applique I have to ask Heather how to do the layers.  She is great and very helpful.  Glad you found the link and good luck.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Valere, Thank you so much, your package arrived today! Megan is learning to play tic tac toe for the first time! Disney princess is equivalent to gold in our house!
> So incredibly sweet of you!!!
> 
> I am so happy to report: Megan went to see the neurologist today and she has the A-Okay to run and play and return to preschool. The hard lumps have been reabsorbing nicely and she hasn't complained of headaches since last saturday.
> Sadly, tomorrow is forecasted to be rainy (which would mean a gym-day) so she has to wait til Thursday to return, I'm not brave enough to let her go back to the gym on her first day back.
> 
> Furthermore, the school has student insurance which means we just have to submit our explanation of benefits and they will reimburse us.
> AND we will not have to pay tuition for May.
> However, they have "Field Day" on the 28th and have asked that one of us escort Megan. Hannah's surgery is the 25th and I am not sure if she can handle sunshine, so Daddy may take a day off of work so she can attend.
> And her last day is June 3rd!!!


Yeah!  Glad all is ok!!!  Super news.



Granna4679 said:


> We did the same thing.  Bought a hard sided makeup box (like a small trunk) and just put them all in there.  They were nice an fluffy still when we got there.
> 
> I said a few posts back that I made a baby quilt but forgot to take pictures.  She sent me pictures tonight so that I could post them (however, they are cell phone pics so excuse the bad quality).  At least you can see it. It was so much prettier in real life.
> And...thanks NaeNae for helping me with the name.


The quilt is just so pretty, wow, I love the fabrics and the texture it created.



visitingapril09 said:


> I actually finished something yesterday!!! Actually two things!! .......and you know what......it is your fault!!!Looking at all your wonderful creations kicked my behind into gear!! I will share once I learn how to share photos, hopefully later today. I made my youngest son some summer pj's out of pirate fabric. He must have button up pj shirts and they are hard to find for an  11 year old. Also, finished a buzz lightyear lap quilt I started about 4 years ago. Andrew needs small ones for his lap while in his wheelchair and this one is so colorful and fun! Thanks guys!
> 
> Question: Do you all have a special facebook group I could join?


Wow, you must post pictures of the jammies.  It is hard with boys to come up with things to make them.  I love to quilt and glad you finished the buzz quilt.  Please show us pictures.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

*Toadstool* said:


> *OPINIONS AGAIN PLS!*
> I appreciate everyones comments about resorts. I really think we are going to stay at the Poly.
> I'm considering going to Disney World on December 12th through 17th or 18th.. Was going to go November 14 through 20th. For some reason it is cheaper in December so that is why I am considering it.
> Anything bad about going then? Why is it cheaper??
> My laptop that I have only had for a month decided to just stop working. The hard drive has to be replaced. I am on my DH's computer, but will check in soon.
> Also does anyone know if I can celebrate my Hannah's birthday while there and actually say its her birthday?? Her birthday is on November 23rd.. My DH is offshore then so we can't go then. Does it matter to them at all?? She is set on having her birthday at Cindy's castle... I'm hoping they won't care that it is 2 weeks later.



We'll be at the Poly the first week of December.  I hear it gets crowded the closer you get to Christmas, but looks like you'll be leaving just as the big crowds are coming.  LOVE the first part of December!!  Some days are warm enough to swim, but other days we took jackets to the park (I remember one really cold day walking around the WS).



InkspressYourself said:


> I love this container.  I wish amazon had it with free shipping.  I need to add something to the book I want to get free shipping.



I know Target makes a version of this, and it's a little cheaper than this one.  I know it doesn't help with free shipping, but just FYI.  I love them!!!


----------



## froggy33

teresajoy said:


> My husband walked by as I was looking at this and said, "WOW! That is really neat!"


Awww.  Thanks!  I take it as a big compliment when DHs like things!



teresajoy said:


> I am really cheap, so I vote for saving some money and getting the one for around $700ish.
> The thread site is Marathon thread. http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml  Heather always buys the rayon. She has also called and requested the colors she wants instead of the ones they would just send. I haven't actually ordered there myself, because Heather is a very sweet sister and bought the thread for me.



Okay, about Marathon thread.  I bought the starter package, in rayon the other day.  I don't have a nice embroidery machine yet, but I thought I could use the thread in my Brother cs6000i (I believe Heather has this same machine) for "by hand" applique.  I have never been so frustrated!!!  The thread kept breaking and it didn't leave a nice clean look!!  Is it just my machine??  Will it work better in an embroidery machine??  (I plan on getting a Brother PE??? soon)  I just don't know what to do about the thread??

Thanks!


----------



## birdie757

froggy33 said:


> Awww.  Thanks!  I take it as a big compliment when DHs like things!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, about Marathon thread.  I bought the starter package, in rayon the other day.  I don't have a nice embroidery machine yet, but I thought I could use the thread in my Brother cs6000i (I believe Heather has this same machine) for "by hand" applique.  I have never been so frustrated!!!  The thread kept breaking and it didn't leave a nice clean look!!  Is it just my machine??  Will it work better in an embroidery machine??  (I plan on getting a Brother PE??? soon)  I just don't know what to do about the thread??
> 
> Thanks!


I have used it several times in my cs6000i with no problems.  I have even thrown it in my serger for rolled hems and it was fine.  I did have to adjust the tension a bit to get it to stitch right.


----------



## HeatherSue

FOUR MORE DAYS!! 
I can't believe I leave for California in 4 more days!  I've got all my sewing done.  So, I'll post some pictures.  The first outfits are for Sea World.  For Tessa's skirt I made a 2 layer 1/2 circle skirt and attached it to a waistband. I've had the sheer fabric forever and didn't know what to use it for.  Tessa was excited that I finally made something with it! 








Skirt front (I did the appliques on water soluble stabilizer and then stitched them on the sheer fabric):




Skirt back:




The shirts (Sawyer was adamant that he just wanted his to say Sea World):




Here's my shirt!





I'll post the Universal Studios and Disney outfits in a minute.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

HeatherSue said:


> I'll post the Universal Studios and Disney outfits in a minute.



LOVE the skirt!!  That's perfect fabric for Sea World!!


----------



## HeatherSue

froggy33 said:


> Awww.  Thanks!  I take it as a big compliment when DHs like things!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, about Marathon thread.  I bought the starter package, in rayon the other day.  I don't have a nice embroidery machine yet, but I thought I could use the thread in my Brother cs6000i (I believe Heather has this same machine) for "by hand" applique.  I have never been so frustrated!!!  The thread kept breaking and it didn't leave a nice clean look!!  Is it just my machine??  Will it work better in an embroidery machine??  (I plan on getting a Brother PE??? soon)  I just don't know what to do about the thread??
> 
> Thanks!


It's not you or your machine!  I don't use this thread in my Brother sewing machine.  It works great in my embroidery machine, but not in my regular machine.  When I used my Brother for "hand" applique, I would use Sulky rayon thread.


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> FOUR MORE DAYS!!
> I can't believe I leave for California in 4 more days!  I've got all my sewing done.  So, I'll post some pictures.  The first outfits are for Sea World.  For Tessa's skirt I made a 2 layer 1/2 circle skirt and attached it to a waistband. I've had the sheer fabric forever and didn't know what to use it for.  Tessa was excited that I finally made something with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front (I did the appliques on water soluble stabilizer and then stitched them on the sheer fabric):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts (Sawyer was adamant that he just wanted his to say Sea World):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the Universal Studios and Disney outfits in a minute.



Those are adorable! Katie would love that sheer skirt!

Be sure to post back here all your tips for doing everything at DL!  We leave in just over 2 weeks!  Can't wait to see the rest of your stuff!


----------



## tricia

HeatherSue said:


> FOUR MORE DAYS!!
> I can't believe I leave for California in 4 more days!  I've got all my sewing done.  So, I'll post some pictures.  The first outfits are for Sea World.  For Tessa's skirt I made a 2 layer 1/2 circle skirt and attached it to a waistband. I've had the sheer fabric forever and didn't know what to use it for.  Tessa was excited that I finally made something with it!



They look great Heather.  Love that she is giving him a kiss.


----------



## froggy33

HeatherSue said:


> It's not you or your machine!  I don't use this thread in my Brother sewing machine.  It works great in my embroidery machine, but not in my regular machine.  When I used my Brother for "hand" applique, I would use Sulky rayon thread.



Thanks so much!  I didn't know what I was going to do with the thread!  I'll just save it for when I get my embroidery machine.

I usually use either Sulky or Mettler for my "by hand" and love they way that looks.

Thanks again.  Have a great time on your trip!!!

Jessica


----------



## luv2go2disney

disneymomof1 said:


> I have been doing ALOT of research on this subject. The man at my local sewing shop told me  the PE770 is basically the same as the 780D except that the 780D already has some disney designs already loaded in, other than that they are exactly the same.  I would rather spend less money on the machine, than I have more money for supplies and designs that I want.  I ordered mine today from hsn, but did notice that w**mart has it with .97 shipping.  I had a coupon for 15% off at hsn so I went with them but they did not have free shipping as I was hoping.  Hope this helps !!



Thanks for your input.  I was really leaning towards just getting the PE770 but knowing that it is basically the same machine w/o the built in Disney images is fine with me.  I plan on getting a bunch of stuff from Heather right away anyway & if I really wanted the Disney stuff Brother sells then it would still be cheaper to spend $50 on a card than the $200 difference in machines.



birdie757 said:


> I got my machine at Ace Sewing and Vac.  The prices they quoted me for both were less.  I got the 780D for $800 back in January.  They don't list their prices on their website but if you call and get a quote it might give you leverage bargaining at your local shop.  I did buy in the shop since I live down the street but I their main business is selling online and they have pretty good reviews.
> 
> I would go with the simply sweet.  The simply sweet bodice just has too many options to pass up on...even if you just use the bodice it is worth it.  I have paired it with so many other types of skirts with ease.



I will check that out & see if I can get it to work a deal in my favor!



teresajoy said:


> I am really cheap, so I vote for saving some money and getting the one for around $700ish.
> The thread site is Marathon thread. http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml  Heather always buys the rayon. She has also called and requested the colors she wants instead of the ones they would just send. I haven't actually ordered there myself, because Heather is a very sweet sister and bought the thread for me.
> 
> I always buy my stabalizer from Joanns, preferably when they have a 40% or more coupon. I get the medium or heavy weight stabalizer. I think the medium weight works best in my machine, because I am able to hoop it easier than the heavy weight.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, we had a wonderful time!!! I've been whining about having to come back to Michigan for the last few days on my Facebook account!!!  I put pictures up there too, if anyone wants to see them. I have more that I need to get off off the netbook and uploaded.
> 
> 
> It was on Christmas day! My Mom called me up and casually mentioned it to me!!! I was on the internet and had them purchased within a few minutes!!! I even talked one of Heather's childhood friends into buying them! She is going with her family for the weekend this Friday!
> (Did I win the overuse of exclamation points award for that paragraph???)
> I had no idea you were so close!! Where are you? Are you north or south of South Bend??



I think that I am leaning towards the cheaper option too. I appreciate your input on the thread & stabilizers that are a must right away.  The less money I spend on the machine & threads is more money to spend on Heather's awesome designs.  Everytime a new design pops up on my FB account it makes me REALLY want a machine!!!

So Christmas Day is when you booked such an AWESOME deal?  That totally rocks!!!  Seriously if you every stumble across something like that again PM me & it will come through to my cell phone & I will jump on that too!  Never too many !!!!!!! marks for a deal like that!

I actually live in Osceola which is just about 15-20 minutes East of South Bend.  My DHs parents still live in South Bend though.



HeatherSue said:


> FOUR MORE DAYS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Oh my goodness when did Tessa & Sawyer get so big?  Tessa looks so beautiful, her hair is gorgeous!  BTW I love the outfits too. The skirt overlay is awesome, great outfits for SeaWorld.


----------



## HeatherSue

Next up are the Universal Studios outfits.  Both of the kids have loved Spongebob since they were about 2 years old (younger for Sawyer).  So, I finally made a Spongebob design for them.  Tessa had been bugging me to do that for a long time.  When we get home, Tessa probably won't be wearing this shirt with this skirt again.   But, you will notice that the flowers on the skirt are like the ones in the background on Spongebob.  Also, it was REALLY hard to find yellow t-shirts to applique on! I finally found them at Target. 













My niece (she's almost 8, but a couple of inches shorter than Tessa) wanted a Beauty and the Beast outfit for BBB to match Tessa's Cinderella outfit.  She wanted a pink one because she loved Tessa's.  So, Tessa is modeling her outfit, even though it looks a lot like Tessa's Cinderella outfit.  Sawyer wanted the Prince Charming cutie.  I offered to put the Beast or Prince Eric on his shirt, even Peter Pan.  But, he wanted Prince Charming!













This is a t-shirt for my SIL.  She grew up near Disneyland, so she has really fond childhood memories of it.  






I'll wear my fairy godmother cutie with the pumpkin coach white t-shirt, so we'll all kind of match. 

My nephew wanted my Mickey skull and crossbones applique.  So, I put that on a gray shirt for him.  My BIL said I could make him whatever I wanted.  So, I put a pirate Mickey head with swords on his shirt.  Then, I made Sawyer this one to match:





That's all I made for this trip.  I repaired Tessa's 1st baby Simba dress for my niece to wear to the San Diego Zoo and Tessa will wear Baby Simba dress #3 (#2 was for the Big Give). Sawyer will wear his baby Simba shirt.  On  Disney day #2, Tessa and Sawyer will wear their film strip outfits and my niece will wear the Snow White dress that Stephres gave us.  On Disney day #3, Tessa will wear the Minnie dot/animal print dress I bought from Tom and my niece will wear Tessa's old Minnie dot dress.  I know you all wanted to know all of those details.

Henry still refuses to wear anything I make for him.  I thought he would go for the 1" American flag Mickey head on a polo shirt.  But, it's a no go!


----------



## hollybearsmom

My daughter is in love with that shirt that says believe!

Question please, I am finishing off the bottom of dd shirt with ric-rac and ball tassel ribbon, do I sew them together or which one first?  thanks for any advice.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

luv2go2disney said:


> OK Teresa...
> 
> The next time you find airfare that cheap let me know!!!  I am only like 20 minutes from South Bend.  Also I can't believe you & Heather are that close & I have still yet to meet you girls in person...you girls are like celebrities on here...I must meet you!  LOL
> 
> Christi



I don't live very far from them either and we still haven't met.  I can't believe it!  I always look for them when I am buying fabric. 



teresajoy said:


> Thanks! Yes, we had a wonderful time!!! I've been whining about having to come back to Michigan for the last few days on my Facebook account!!!  I put pictures up there too, if anyone wants to see them. I have more that I need to get off off the netbook and uploaded.
> !


I haven't been on facebook in a couple of days but I need to get on there and see the rest of your photos.  I have looked through a bunch of them and it was making me homesick for Disney. 


HeatherSue said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I really love this skirt!  Your sea life designs are so adorable!


HeatherSue said:


> This is a t-shirt for my SIL.  She grew up near Disneyland, so she has really fond childhood memories of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry still refuses to wear anything I make for him.  I thought he would go for the 1" American flag Mickey head on a polo shirt.  But, it's a no go!



That Belle outfit is really cute and I love the shirt you made for your SIL with the castle and Mickey and Walt!

My DH won't wear anything homemade either.  I was trying to talk him into the incredibles logo the other day.  He said he would have to look at it. We'll see.  He is such a good sport about everything else, I really can't complain.


----------



## tricia

HeatherSue said:


> Next up are the Universal Studios outfits.  Both of the kids have loved Spongebob since they were about 2 years old (younger for Sawyer).  So, I finally made a Spongebob design for them.  Tessa had been bugging me to do that for a long time.  When we get home, Tessa probably won't be wearing this shirt with this skirt again.   But, you will notice that the flowers on the skirt are like the ones in the background on Spongebob.  Also, it was REALLY hard to find yellow t-shirts to applique on! I finally found them at Target.



Awesome Heather.  Sounds like Henry and my DH are polar opposites.  Did you see the Buzz shorts I posted earlier today?  My conversation with DH went like this:

Me:  So, what do you think of the Buzz outfit?
Bill:  I would totally wear those shorts.
Me:  Like around the house, or in public?
Bill:  In public.
Me:  Good thing I don't have enough fabric to make you a pair then.


----------



## tricia

Oh, and Heather, I love your little sea creatures.  And your pictures are getting better and better. (not that there was anything wrong with your pics before)  Did you get a new camera?  or just learn how to use the one you have better?  Wish I had good photo skills.


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue said:


>



I love it all!  Have fun!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Cute!  I love how the zipper is multicolored!
> 
> 
> We have people giving us a hard time about our repeat trips too.
> 
> Where did you get that minnie ariel applique design?!  It's so cute!
> 
> Also, where did you purchase your narrow hem foot?  I want to get one so I can buy Lisa's designs and have them look nice since I don't have a serger.  Do you have a brother machine?  Any recommendations?


A narrow hem foot is different than a ruffler or puffing/gather foot.
I own a ruffler, but never used it, I prefer my gathering foot- less cumbersum
and easy to use- just increase your tension and sew slowly- place your needle position to the far left.

A narrow hem foot does your hem for you- you can purchase them for different width hems. You will need to press about .5" as you normally would, so I turn in about 1/8th and then turn again 1/4-1/8th inch, sew just enough to tack it down.
Then you are going to place the fabric under the narrow hem foot, I came up with my own technique (verses all the tutorials out there) and you sort of back your little pre-hemmed .5" onto your foot- catching it just wear it turns and then you want the raw edge of your fabric to feed thru the foot- you will sew slowly and hold the edge of the fabric up, just a hair, to help feed it in- the foot does everything else- rolls it and stitches all in one step.
Practice on some scraps first. 

i own a Viking Designer SE (pre-owned-saved a ton of money)
You can look to see what your machine offers for feet.
I know Viking has about 5 or 6 different "Narrow Hem/Rolled Hem" feet- I have one for sheers, 2 sizes for cotton weights for narrow, plus a larger one for a large hem

The Minnie design is one I have from the girl I tried to help you with- she is no longer selling the licensed designs. But I bet you could get one of the other digitizers to do one for you. Or maybe one of the girls who digitizes on here could help- I think there are a few. I can tell you it is a PITB!!! It had more than 32 color changes- seemed to me there might have been a smoother way to create the design, but I'm not a digitizer. It took me well over an hour.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am so happy you and your daughter had a great time.  Nothing better than to see our kiddos happy.  The dress is stunning.
> 
> 
> I don't know but wanted wish you well on the new maching.
> 
> 
> Welcome and in a short time you will be up there with the best.  The thread is addicting and fun.   Before you know it you will doing applique by hand and having hoop envy.
> 
> 
> Wendy, she will thrive living with you and all SN children are capable of doing something.  Have a fun time.
> 
> 
> Glad you have a good job working for the census.  I don't know about that machine but I do like my simplicity machine.  Congrats on getting a new machine.
> 
> 
> Nicole, I don't know why some folks make a choice to be miserable?  We love Disney but don't invite others.  We use to bring respite workers but now we really like our trips alone.  Sorry your mom gave you such a hard time.
> 
> Nicole, glad you little one is moving on to the big girl foods.  She is growing up and that is super.  I don't know about the DD but hope you find the answer.
> 
> Here is Megan modeling it (sorry the pink clashes a bit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a Narrow Hem Foot (3mm) and doing the ruffles was a breeze- if you dont have a serger, this is SUCH an easy way to do the hemming!!! It's a tad tricky getting the first little bit started and then the fabric just automatically feeds into the foot and is rolled over and stitched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know how to do the ruffle foot on the serger and just learned on my brother machine.  It seems kinda hard but I like the finished product.
> 
> 
> Glad you learned how to do the applique.  Each time I do an applique I have to ask Heather how to do the layers.  She is great and very helpful.  Glad you found the link and good luck.


My Mom does have a "magnetic" personality- if there is something negative- she's like a magnet to talk about it/harp on it/ think about it...you get the idea. I work VERY hard to NOT be like her, but it's hard sometimes I look back at a conversation I had and get mad at myself that I wasn't more positive.
My Father is an "analyzer" and easily passes judgment on people, for example, if I don't wear make-up, or I am over weight, I will not hear any compliments on say, a nice pair of new shoes I have, or anything about my physical appearance. I try to love them just as they are and recognize we are all on our on journey. However, I know I always need to refresh myself after being with them.

Did I miss something?? Did Wendy get a new machine???!!!!!!! How is it possible I would miss that news?

also- i just wanted to say how great I think it is that you are such an encourager! 
SEE- you are a positive person! I think you manage to overcome such huge hurdles every day and you do so well, between the TBI and parenting an autistic child and running a home and you still sew and come on here and you are always kind. 


SO- Hannah went in for her pre-op, I mentioned the sleeping thing and the NEW pediatrician said there's nothing wrong with her hanging out in her crib- that babies go thru phases of learning how to sleep, or put themselves back to sleep and at this time, she thinks its fine, but we will discuss again when we see her in a month for her 1 yr physical.
NOW- I just need to keep Hannah in bubblewrap til her surgery next Tuesay- lets hope NO Fevers of unknown origin show up. LOL

I'm really itching to make another "Audry" skirt..for Megan.

Lisa- I can't wait to see if you come out with a baby one- say...size 12 months....hee hee. 

Wendy- How is Daniel doing now?

Has anyone heard from Mya Rose's Mom, Shardai? How is she doing?

AKSunshine?Alicia- How are you honey? Are you sleeping in a bed, or on the couch? You get extra credit if you are still in your bed!!
I had back labor with Megan-not fun. I empathize with you. Sending you prayers for a smooth labor!


----------



## ellenbenny

HeatherSue said:


> Skirt front (I did the appliques on water soluble stabilizer and then stitched them on the sheer fabric):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts (Sawyer was adamant that he just wanted his to say Sea World):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the Universal Studios and Disney outfits in a minute.






HeatherSue said:


>



Heather I absolutely love everything!  I especially love what you did with the skirt for sea world!!


----------



## mom2rtk

HEATHERSUE: It all looks lovely! I especially love the Disneyland t-shirt!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Nicole, you are the one who is too kind  You are wise to understand and love your parents.  We can't change how people are, only our reaction to their behaviour.  You are wonderful and it is sad they don't take time to look at you and know you.

Heather, love it all!


----------



## angel23321

HeatherSue said:


> Next up are the Universal Studios outfits.  Both of the kids have loved Spongebob since they were about 2 years old (younger for Sawyer).  So, I finally made a Spongebob design for them.  Tessa had been bugging me to do that for a long time.  When we get home, Tessa probably won't be wearing this shirt with this skirt again.   But, you will notice that the flowers on the skirt are like the ones in the background on Spongebob.  Also, it was REALLY hard to find yellow t-shirts to applique on! I finally found them at Target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece (she's almost 8, but a couple of inches shorter than Tessa) wanted a Beauty and the Beast outfit for BBB to match Tessa's Cinderella outfit.  She wanted a pink one because she loved Tessa's.  So, Tessa is modeling her outfit, even though it looks a lot like Tessa's Cinderella outfit.  Sawyer wanted the Prince Charming cutie.  I offered to put the Beast or Prince Eric on his shirt, even Peter Pan.  But, he wanted Prince Charming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a t-shirt for my SIL.  She grew up near Disneyland, so she has really fond childhood memories of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wear my fairy godmother cutie with the pumpkin coach white t-shirt, so we'll all kind of match.
> 
> My nephew wanted my Mickey skull and crossbones applique.  So, I put that on a gray shirt for him.  My BIL said I could make him whatever I wanted.  So, I put a pirate Mickey head with swords on his shirt.  Then, I made Sawyer this one to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I made for this trip.  I repaired Tessa's 1st baby Simba dress for my niece to wear to the San Diego Zoo and Tessa will wear Baby Simba dress #3 (#2 was for the Big Give). Sawyer will wear his baby Simba shirt.  On  Disney day #2, Tessa and Sawyer will wear their film strip outfits and my niece will wear the Snow White dress that Stephres gave us.  On Disney day #3, Tessa will wear the Minnie dot/animal print dress I bought from Tom and my niece will wear Tessa's old Minnie dot dress.  I know you all wanted to know all of those details.
> 
> Henry still refuses to wear anything I make for him.  I thought he would go for the 1" American flag Mickey head on a polo shirt.  But, it's a no go!




Ummm..you ARE going to put that spongebob design on etsy..RIGHT?!?!  My daughter would flip for a shirt like that. I love everything you made. Especially that sheer skirt, just beautiful.


----------



## ncmomof2

I just got permission to get an embroidery machine   Hopefully I will have it by the end of the week!  I am so excited but nervous about spending so much money.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

HeatherSue said:


>



LOVE THEM!!  I really like the DL shirt!  I grew up on DL, too.  

The pirate is on my shopping list...looks great!!


----------



## Granna4679

birdie757 said:


> Yeah!  I decided on the crib set theme!  I just placed my order for the basics.  I am going with the Alphabet Flower Fairies by Michael Miller.  I am going to use the large strawberry fairy panel for the main part of the quilt.  I am going to applique the individual alphabet squares from the other panel to the inside of the bumpers.  I got some of the white all over fairy print for a sheet and other misc things.  I am going to coordinate with white, green and red with white polka dots for the valances, dust ruffles, and all that other jazz.  Here is a link to the line so you can see what I am talking about http://www.michaelmillerfabrics.com/MMF/Swatch2.cfm?&Gnam=Alphabet%20Flower%20Fairies...
> 
> I wanted something totally different from dd's room.  It looks like a pink and purple princess bomb went off in there...lol.  I also hope this is a design that she won't grow out of too soon.
> 
> What do you guys think?



I really like your choice.  I think that will turn out very cute (and she should be able to grow with it).  I have always been one to do something "different".  My DGD5 had mermaids (not Ariel) for her bedroom set and it was all in purple, hot pink and fabric that had multi-colored bubbles on it.  Then DGD2 had bluebirds.  We did the whole room in bluebirds with yellow on bottom half of wall and blue (like sky) on top.  There was a wallpaper border that had bluebirds carrying pink ribbons and bows across it.
This is the only picture I have of it on my work computer...







HeatherSue said:


> FOUR MORE DAYS!!
> I can't believe I leave for California in 4 more days!  I've got all my sewing done.  So, I'll post some pictures.  The first outfits are for Sea World.  For Tessa's skirt I made a 2 layer 1/2 circle skirt and attached it to a waistband. I've had the sheer fabric forever and didn't know what to use it for.  Tessa was excited that I finally made something with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front (I did the appliques on water soluble stabilizer and then stitched them on the sheer fabric):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the Universal Studios and Disney outfits in a minute.



Heather....all of the outfits are great.   I especailly love the Sea World outfits.  And that Sawyer is a doll!  Love the picture of him in the Pirate Shirt.  Would you happen to be selling the "Believe" design?  We are going in 2.1/2 weeks to Sea World (San Antonio)and I would love to make those for my girls and myself.  PLEASE????

ETA - Heather...just saw it on your site...I already purchased now...thanks!  Its beautiful!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

HeatherSue said:


> FOUR MORE DAYS!!
> I can't believe I leave for California in 4 more days!  I've got all my sewing done.  So, I'll post some pictures.  The first outfits are for Sea World.  For Tessa's skirt I made a 2 layer 1/2 circle skirt and attached it to a waistband. I've had the sheer fabric forever and didn't know what to use it for.  Tessa was excited that I finally made something with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front (I did the appliques on water soluble stabilizer and then stitched them on the sheer fabric):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts (Sawyer was adamant that he just wanted his to say Sea World):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the Universal Studios and Disney outfits in a minute.





HeatherSue said:


> Next up are the Universal Studios outfits.  Both of the kids have loved Spongebob since they were about 2 years old (younger for Sawyer).  So, I finally made a Spongebob design for them.  Tessa had been bugging me to do that for a long time.  When we get home, Tessa probably won't be wearing this shirt with this skirt again.   But, you will notice that the flowers on the skirt are like the ones in the background on Spongebob.  Also, it was REALLY hard to find yellow t-shirts to applique on! I finally found them at Target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece (she's almost 8, but a couple of inches shorter than Tessa) wanted a Beauty and the Beast outfit for BBB to match Tessa's Cinderella outfit.  She wanted a pink one because she loved Tessa's.  So, Tessa is modeling her outfit, even though it looks a lot like Tessa's Cinderella outfit.  Sawyer wanted the Prince Charming cutie.  I offered to put the Beast or Prince Eric on his shirt, even Peter Pan.  But, he wanted Prince Charming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a t-shirt for my SIL.  She grew up near Disneyland, so she has really fond childhood memories of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wear my fairy godmother cutie with the pumpkin coach white t-shirt, so we'll all kind of match.
> 
> My nephew wanted my Mickey skull and crossbones applique.  So, I put that on a gray shirt for him.  My BIL said I could make him whatever I wanted.  So, I put a pirate Mickey head with swords on his shirt.  Then, I made Sawyer this one to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I made for this trip.  I repaired Tessa's 1st baby Simba dress for my niece to wear to the San Diego Zoo and Tessa will wear Baby Simba dress #3 (#2 was for the Big Give). Sawyer will wear his baby Simba shirt.  On  Disney day #2, Tessa and Sawyer will wear their film strip outfits and my niece will wear the Snow White dress that Stephres gave us.  On Disney day #3, Tessa will wear the Minnie dot/animal print dress I bought from Tom and my niece will wear Tessa's old Minnie dot dress.  I know you all wanted to know all of those details.
> 
> Henry still refuses to wear anything I make for him.  I thought he would go for the 1" American flag Mickey head on a polo shirt.  But, it's a no go!



Oh tell Henry to not be such an ol' stick in the mud!!  I love everything.  That picture of Sawyer in his Mickey pirate shirt just melts my heart   He has such a cute baby face!!  

JMO, but I think the SpongeBob shirt with Tessa's cute flowery skirt look just fine together.  I see a little yellow in the skirt don't I?  

HAVE A BLAST in California!!  I've never been, but we say one day we'll go to Land instead of World...we shall see!  I'm bummed I couldn't make you tie dyes for this trip, but I'm sure this won't be the last time you go to Disney World!


----------



## goodferry

You all have inspired me (and my daughters) with your beautiful creations, so for the first time in over 6 years, I broke out the sewing machine again. Here's my first attempt, a Cinderella work dress. I am not happy with the tie on the apron, so I am redoing it, I will post that later!


----------



## goodferry

Here is her second dress, Princess Twirl


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ncmomof2 said:


> I just got permission to get an embroidery machine   Hopefully I will have it by the end of the week!  I am so excited but nervous about spending so much money.


Congrats!  What kind of machine are you getting?



goodferry said:


> You all have inspired me (and my daughters) with your beautiful creations, so for the first time in over 6 years, I broke out the sewing machine again. Here's my first attempt, a Cinderella work dress. I am not happy with the tie on the apron, so I am redoing it, I will post that later!


I really do love the true cinder dress, very good job.



goodferry said:


> Here is her second dress, Princess Twirl


You are doing great for not sewing in 6 years, btw Welcome.


----------



## thebeesknees

Ugh! I just need to vent and I know you ladies will understand! There is a girl at my Mom's church who is getting married in September. Mom doesn't know the girl very well, but she is good friends with the groom's mother. The girl asked my Mom to hem her wedding gown - for free - three days before Mom was supposed to go on vacation, and she wanted it done ASAP (not sure why - the wedding is still 4 months away?). Anyhow, Mom worked her tail off trying to get it done in those couple of days before she left. It had a 4-layer skirt with 2 sheer layers that were just a pain to hem - they kept leaving little hairs sticking out of the rolled hem, etc. She spent well over 8 hours working on that thing, and dropped it off the day before she was leaving on vacation. The girl answered the door, took a look at Mom holding the dress and said......nothing. Just took the dress and closed the door.  I am just so upset for my Mom! The worst part is, she is also supposed to do the cake for them, but now she doesn't even want to do that. She said she'll do it as a gift for the groom's mother, but her heart just isn't in it anymore.

OK, rant over! And I will try not to leave rude remarks on this girl's Facebook page, either.


----------



## aksunshine

It has been a better day. I got more sleep last night than I have in a LONG time! I go to the doctor tomorrow. I don't think anything will change with my scheduled date, though. I should have a new kitchen by the end of the week!!!!





The Moonk's Mom said:


> Alicia...hope all is going well and that back labor goes away!  I only had it with my third...ugh!



Thanks Kim! I had back labor with my 2nd miscarriage, but it is pretty new.



QuiverofArrows said:


> Alicia ~ so exciting. I know back labor stinks. Just try to breathe in through your nose and out through your mouth. I just had my first c-section with Geneva and it was so different from my other births. I would like to give childbirth classes some day. Hubby told me to write a book but I used to tell him I couldn't because I'd never had a c-section! Well, now I've covered water, hospital, birthing center, van and c-section, epidural, spinal and natural so maybe some day I will write that book. : ) Can't wait to see pics of precious Gabriel!!!
> 
> Brother-in-law is receiving radiation. Please continue to pray for them.
> 
> Lots of beautiful creations, as always!!


Thanks Stephanie! You should write a book! Holy cow! Prayers for your BIL...


visitingapril09 said:


> I actually finished something yesterday!!! Actually two things!! .......and you know what......it is your fault!!!Looking at all your wonderful creations kicked my behind into gear!! I will share once I learn how to share photos, hopefully later today. I made my youngest son some summer pj's out of pirate fabric. He must have button up pj shirts and they are hard to find for an  11 year old. Also, finished a buzz lightyear lap quilt I started about 4 years ago. Andrew needs small ones for his lap while in his wheelchair and this one is so colorful and fun! Thanks guys!
> 
> Question: Do you all have a special facebook group I could join?



Congrats on completion! I am Alicia Winkler on FB!!!



birdie757 said:


> Yeah!  I decided on the crib set theme!  I just placed my order for the basics.  I am going with the Alphabet Flower Fairies by Michael Miller.  I am going to use the large strawberry fairy panel for the main part of the quilt.  I am going to applique the individual alphabet squares from the other panel to the inside of the bumpers.  I got some of the white all over fairy print for a sheet and other misc things.  I am going to coordinate with white, green and red with white polka dots for the valances, dust ruffles, and all that other jazz.  Here is a link to the line so you can see what I am talking about http://www.michaelmillerfabrics.com/MMF/Swatch2.cfm?&Gnam=Alphabet%20Flower%20Fairies...
> 
> I wanted something totally different from dd's room.  It looks like a pink and purple princess bomb went off in there...lol.  I also hope this is a design that she won't grow out of too soon.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Love it! Youy are SO brave! I would mess it up!


HeatherSue said:


> FOUR MORE DAYS!!
> I can't believe I leave for California in 4 more days!  I've got all my sewing done.  So, I'll post some pictures.  The first outfits are for Sea World.  For Tessa's skirt I made a 2 layer 1/2 circle skirt and attached it to a waistband. I've had the sheer fabric forever and didn't know what to use it for.  Tessa was excited that I finally made something with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front (I did the appliques on water soluble stabilizer and then stitched them on the sheer fabric):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts (Sawyer was adamant that he just wanted his to say Sea World):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the Universal Studios and Disney outfits in a minute.


Love them Heather! That "Believe" at the end is so pretty! 


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> AKSunshine?Alicia- How are you honey? Are you sleeping in a bed, or on the couch? You get extra credit if you are still in your bed!!
> I had back labor with Megan-not fun. I empathize with you. Sending you prayers for a smooth labor!


Hey Nicole! I am doing better today! Still in my bed...most of the time! LOL!!!


goodferry said:


> Here is her second dress, Princess Twirl


So sweet!!!


thebeesknees said:


> Ugh! I just need to vent and I know you ladies will understand! There is a girl at my Mom's church who is getting married in September. Mom doesn't know the girl very well, but she is good friends with the groom's mother. The girl asked my Mom to hem her wedding gown - for free - three days before Mom was supposed to go on vacation, and she wanted it done ASAP (not sure why - the wedding is still 4 months away?). Anyhow, Mom worked her tail off trying to get it done in those couple of days before she left. It had a 4-layer skirt with 2 sheer layers that were just a pain to hem - they kept leaving little hairs sticking out of the rolled hem, etc. She spent well over 8 hours working on that thing, and dropped it off the day before she was leaving on vacation. The girl answered the door, took a look at Mom holding the dress and said......nothing. Just took the dress and closed the door.  I am just so upset for my Mom! The worst part is, she is also supposed to do the cake for them, but now she doesn't even want to do that. She said she'll do it as a gift for the groom's mother, but her heart just isn't in it anymore.
> 
> OK, rant over! And I will try not to leave rude remarks on this girl's Facebook page, either.



Wow! That made me angry!!!! I would give her a piece of my mind!


----------



## PrincessKell

HeatherSue said:


> FOUR MORE DAYS!!
> I can't believe I leave for California in 4 more days!  I've got all my sewing done.  So, I'll post some pictures.  The first outfits are for Sea World.  For Tessa's skirt I made a 2 layer 1/2 circle skirt and attached it to a waistband. I've had the sheer fabric forever and didn't know what to use it for.  Tessa was excited that I finally made something with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front (I did the appliques on water soluble stabilizer and then stitched them on the sheer fabric):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts (Sawyer was adamant that he just wanted his to say Sea World):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the Universal Studios and Disney outfits in a minute.





HeatherSue said:


> Next up are the Universal Studios outfits.  Both of the kids have loved Spongebob since they were about 2 years old (younger for Sawyer).  So, I finally made a Spongebob design for them.  Tessa had been bugging me to do that for a long time.  When we get home, Tessa probably won't be wearing this shirt with this skirt again.   But, you will notice that the flowers on the skirt are like the ones in the background on Spongebob.  Also, it was REALLY hard to find yellow t-shirts to applique on! I finally found them at Target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece (she's almost 8, but a couple of inches shorter than Tessa) wanted a Beauty and the Beast outfit for BBB to match Tessa's Cinderella outfit.  She wanted a pink one because she loved Tessa's.  So, Tessa is modeling her outfit, even though it looks a lot like Tessa's Cinderella outfit.  Sawyer wanted the Prince Charming cutie.  I offered to put the Beast or Prince Eric on his shirt, even Peter Pan.  But, he wanted Prince Charming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a t-shirt for my SIL.  She grew up near Disneyland, so she has really fond childhood memories of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wear my fairy godmother cutie with the pumpkin coach white t-shirt, so we'll all kind of match.
> 
> My nephew wanted my Mickey skull and crossbones applique.  So, I put that on a gray shirt for him.  My BIL said I could make him whatever I wanted.  So, I put a pirate Mickey head with swords on his shirt.  Then, I made Sawyer this one to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I made for this trip.  I repaired Tessa's 1st baby Simba dress for my niece to wear to the San Diego Zoo and Tessa will wear Baby Simba dress #3 (#2 was for the Big Give). Sawyer will wear his baby Simba shirt.  On  Disney day #2, Tessa and Sawyer will wear their film strip outfits and my niece will wear the Snow White dress that Stephres gave us.  On Disney day #3, Tessa will wear the Minnie dot/animal print dress I bought from Tom and my niece will wear Tessa's old Minnie dot dress.  I know you all wanted to know all of those details.
> 
> Henry still refuses to wear anything I make for him.  I thought he would go for the 1" American flag Mickey head on a polo shirt.  But, it's a no go!



I love them all! I do adore the Disneyland shirt, Georgia said she was in heaven when she saw that... Oh the joys of Disney!  hehe Too bad we weren't down when you are. I tried to get down there for my birthday but we just couldn't do it. Bummer! Not too often when you WDW ladies hit up Disneyland! 



goodferry said:


> You all have inspired me (and my daughters) with your beautiful creations, so for the first time in over 6 years, I broke out the sewing machine again. Here's my first attempt, a Cinderella work dress. I am not happy with the tie on the apron, so I am redoing it, I will post that later!



 I love the Cindy work dress, its like TDS (True Disney Stories, haha my play on True Hollywood Stories. yep Im a dork and think of these things ALL by myself. haha) Cinderella


----------



## tvgirlmin

Has anybody made a Tinkerbell teen sized dress?  Our babysitter is very graciously playing Tinkerbell for Em's birthday party and I just don't like any of the commerical teen Tinkerbell costumes.  I would love to sew her one, but am having trouble finding a pattern with the right look.  If you could point me in the direction of a cool Tinkerbell costume pattern/instructions for larger sizes, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

thebeesknees said:


> Ugh! I just need to vent and I know you ladies will understand! There is a girl at my Mom's church who is getting married in September. Mom doesn't know the girl very well, but she is good friends with the groom's mother. The girl asked my Mom to hem her wedding gown - for free - three days before Mom was supposed to go on vacation, and she wanted it done ASAP (not sure why - the wedding is still 4 months away?). Anyhow, Mom worked her tail off trying to get it done in those couple of days before she left. It had a 4-layer skirt with 2 sheer layers that were just a pain to hem - they kept leaving little hairs sticking out of the rolled hem, etc. She spent well over 8 hours working on that thing, and dropped it off the day before she was leaving on vacation. The girl answered the door, took a look at Mom holding the dress and said......nothing. Just took the dress and closed the door.  I am just so upset for my Mom! The worst part is, she is also supposed to do the cake for them, but now she doesn't even want to do that. She said she'll do it as a gift for the groom's mother, but her heart just isn't in it anymore.
> 
> OK, rant over! And I will try not to leave rude remarks on this girl's Facebook page, either.



Grrrr!!!!! I really don't understand people like that. 
I think *someone* should share with the her or the groom or the groom's mom how she was received and that it hurt her feelings.
Not in an accusatory way, but perhaps a gentle suggestion to write her a kind thank you note for dress and cake after the wedding.
I hate to think that this is how things will be left with your Mom.

But it reminds me of that ariel outfit I made for DD's friend and did not get a thank you.
Maybe they just think it's like no big deal and didnt take any time at all?

I get that impression from some people- that they think if I made it I saved a bunch of money..


----------



## littlepeppers

thebeesknees said:


> Ugh! I just need to vent and I know you ladies will understand! There is a girl at my Mom's church who is getting married in September. Mom doesn't know the girl very well, but she is good friends with the groom's mother. The girl asked my Mom to hem her wedding gown - for free - three days before Mom was supposed to go on vacation, and she wanted it done ASAP (not sure why - the wedding is still 4 months away?). Anyhow, Mom worked her tail off trying to get it done in those couple of days before she left. It had a 4-layer skirt with 2 sheer layers that were just a pain to hem - they kept leaving little hairs sticking out of the rolled hem, etc. She spent well over 8 hours working on that thing, and dropped it off the day before she was leaving on vacation. The girl answered the door, took a look at Mom holding the dress and said......nothing. Just took the dress and closed the door.  I am just so upset for my Mom! The worst part is, she is also supposed to do the cake for them, but now she doesn't even want to do that. She said she'll do it as a gift for the groom's mother, but her heart just isn't in it anymore.
> 
> OK, rant over! And I will try not to leave rude remarks on this girl's Facebook page, either.



She should send a sympathy card to the groom & his mother.  They will have to live w/ this girl in their lives.  Do we see why the divorce rate is so high?


----------



## luvdumbo

HeatherSue said:


> FOUR MORE DAYS!!
> I can't believe I leave for California in 4 more days!  I've got all my sewing done.  So, I'll post some pictures.  The first outfits are for Sea World.  For Tessa's skirt I made a 2 layer 1/2 circle skirt and attached it to a waistband. I've had the sheer fabric forever and didn't know what to use it for.  Tessa was excited that I finally made something with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front (I did the appliques on water soluble stabilizer and then stitched them on the sheer fabric):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts (Sawyer was adamant that he just wanted his to say Sea World):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the Universal Studios and Disney outfits in a minute.



WOW!   I love the skirt!  You are talented, with all the designs you create!


----------



## teresajoy

I started writing this hours ago, then went to Heather's, and am just posting it now! 




froggy33 said:


> Awww.  Thanks!  I take it as a big compliment when DHs like things!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, about Marathon thread.  I bought the starter package, in rayon the other day.  I don't have a nice embroidery machine yet, but I thought I could use the thread in my Brother cs6000i (I believe Heather has this same machine) for "by hand" applique.  I have never been so frustrated!!!  The thread kept breaking and it didn't leave a nice clean look!!  Is it just my machine??  Will it work better in an embroidery machine??  (I plan on getting a Brother PE??? soon)  I just don't know what to do about the thread??
> 
> Thanks!



I've sewn with Marathon thread in my Brother embroidery machine for top stitching, but never hand applique. It works really well when I use it in the Brother for machine applique. 



HeatherSue said:


> FOUR MORE DAYS!!
> I can't believe I leave for California in 4 more days!  I've got all my sewing done.  So, I'll post some pictures.  The first outfits are for Sea World.  For Tessa's skirt I made a 2 layer 1/2 circle skirt and attached it to a waistband. I've had the sheer fabric forever and didn't know what to use it for.  Tessa was excited that I finally made something with it!
> 
> The shirts (Sawyer was adamant that he just wanted his to say Sea World):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the Universal Studios and Disney outfits in a minute.



Heather, I LOVE these outfits!!!! And, I think they look even better in person!!! 



luv2go2disney said:


> I think that I am leaning towards the cheaper option too. I appreciate your input on the thread & stabilizers that are a must right away.  The less money I spend on the machine & threads is more money to spend on Heather's awesome designs.  Everytime a new design pops up on my FB account it makes me REALLY want a machine!!!
> 
> So Christmas Day is when you booked such an AWESOME deal?  That totally rocks!!!  Seriously if you every stumble across something like that again PM me & it will come through to my cell phone & I will jump on that too!  Never too many !!!!!!! marks for a deal like that!
> 
> I actually live in Osceola which is just about 15-20 minutes East of South Bend.  My DHs parents still live in South Bend though.


Yes, save the money for all of Heather's fabulous designs!!! You won't regret it! 

Yes, Christmas day, I was sitting her all by myself and my Mom called up and mentioned the deal to me! 

Osceola, I know where that is! I often go to Elkhart!  



HeatherSue said:


> Next up are the Universal Studios outfits.  Both of the kids have loved Spongebob since they were about 2 years old (younger for Sawyer).  So, I finally made a Spongebob design for them.  Tessa had been bugging me to do that for a long time.  When we get home, Tessa probably won't be wearing this shirt with this skirt again.   But, you will notice that the flowers on the skirt are like the ones in the background on Spongebob.  Also, it was REALLY hard to find yellow t-shirts to applique on! I finally found them at Target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece (she's almost 8, but a couple of inches shorter than Tessa) wanted a Beauty and the Beast outfit for BBB to match Tessa's Cinderella outfit.  She wanted a pink one because she loved Tessa's.  So, Tessa is modeling her outfit, even though it looks a lot like Tessa's Cinderella outfit.  Sawyer wanted the Prince Charming cutie.  I offered to put the Beast or Prince Eric on his shirt, even Peter Pan.  But, he wanted Prince Charming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a t-shirt for my SIL.  She grew up near Disneyland, so she has really fond childhood memories of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wear my fairy godmother cutie with the pumpkin coach white t-shirt, so we'll all kind of match.
> 
> My nephew wanted my Mickey skull and crossbones applique.  So, I put that on a gray shirt for him.  My BIL said I could make him whatever I wanted.  So, I put a pirate Mickey head with swords on his shirt.  Then, I made Sawyer this one to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I made for this trip.  I repaired Tessa's 1st baby Simba dress for my niece to wear to the San Diego Zoo and Tessa will wear Baby Simba dress #3 (#2 was for the Big Give). Sawyer will wear his baby Simba shirt.  On  Disney day #2, Tessa and Sawyer will wear their film strip outfits and my niece will wear the Snow White dress that Stephres gave us.  On Disney day #3, Tessa will wear the Minnie dot/animal print dress I bought from Tom and my niece will wear Tessa's old Minnie dot dress.  I know you all wanted to know all of those details.
> 
> Henry still refuses to wear anything I make for him.  I thought he would go for the 1" American flag Mickey head on a polo shirt.  But, it's a no go!



Hey, you didn't show me the Sponge Bob shirts! They are really cute! 
I love it that Sawyer wants Prince Charming again! It's so cute too! 
Shylynn's (I really don't know how to spell that!!) outfit is ADORABLE!!! I love the rose under glass!  And, I just have to say it again... boy, I could have used those designs a month or two ago!!! I may have to make another Belle dress! 
Shawna's shirt is so cute!!! I love it! And, I can't believe Jeremy will wear a shirt you made and Henry won't! 

You are so nice to make all these for everyone! I'm going to miss you! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I don't live very far from them either and we still haven't met.  I can't believe it!  I always look for them when I am buying fabric.
> 
> 
> I haven't been on facebook in a couple of days but I need to get on there and see the rest of your photos.  I have looked through a bunch of them and it was making me homesick for Disney.
> 
> My DH won't wear anything homemade either.  I was trying to talk him into the incredibles logo the other day.  He said he would have to look at it. We'll see.  He is such a good sport about everything else, I really can't complain.



I always look for you when I'm at the fabric store too! We really should meet up at the zoo this summer! 

I was SHOCKED when Brian asked me to make Thing 1-5 for everyone for our Islands of Adventure day!!! I was already doing 1 and 2 for Lydia and Arminda, so at the last minute (literally) I was running around town trying to find red t-shirts for everyone. ( I swear Arminda and Lydia had some, but I couldn't find them when I needed them!) Which reminds me, I haven't posted a picture of those on here yet. I'll have to do that. 


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> SO- Hannah went in for her pre-op, I mentioned the sleeping thing and the NEW pediatrician said there's nothing wrong with her hanging out in her crib- that babies go thru phases of learning how to sleep, or put themselves back to sleep and at this time, she thinks its fine, but we will discuss again when we see her in a month for her 1 yr physical.
> NOW- I just need to keep Hannah in bubblewrap til her surgery next Tuesay- lets hope NO Fevers of unknown origin show up. LOL
> 
> I'm really itching to make another "Audry" skirt..for Megan.
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from Mya Rose's Mom, Shardai? How is she doing?



I'm glad you asked your pediatrician about it and everything is ok! 

You NEED to make one for Megan!!!

No one I know has heard from Shardai in awhile. I think she really needs  our prayers right now. I'm worried about her.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

thebeesknees said:


> Ugh! I just need to vent and I know you ladies will understand! There is a girl at my Mom's church who is getting married in September. Mom doesn't know the girl very well, but she is good friends with the groom's mother. The girl asked my Mom to hem her wedding gown - for free - three days before Mom was supposed to go on vacation, and she wanted it done ASAP (not sure why - the wedding is still 4 months away?). Anyhow, Mom worked her tail off trying to get it done in those couple of days before she left. It had a 4-layer skirt with 2 sheer layers that were just a pain to hem - they kept leaving little hairs sticking out of the rolled hem, etc. She spent well over 8 hours working on that thing, and dropped it off the day before she was leaving on vacation. The girl answered the door, took a look at Mom holding the dress and said......nothing. Just took the dress and closed the door.  I am just so upset for my Mom! The worst part is, she is also supposed to do the cake for them, but now she doesn't even want to do that. She said she'll do it as a gift for the groom's mother, but her heart just isn't in it anymore.
> 
> OK, rant over! And I will try not to leave rude remarks on this girl's Facebook page, either.



they must be related to the woman who called and asked if I do minor alterations.   I am not sure what minor is to them but taking a size 12 costume to a child's size 6 in a two days time span is not a minor alteration, its a costume redesign.  I don't think so.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!! how are you all doing?

Everyone has been so busy sewing lately!! love it all!!!!

Heather - outfits are soooo coool!!! I see you looked up the Disney campaign - Make a Wave!!! When did Sawyer turn into a real boy? what happened to that little toddler!!!!

Teresa - welcome home!!

Nicole - will be praying for Hannah's surgery and glad that she is okay!!


----------



## karamat

Goodness!! This has to be my worst showing ever for a thread move... 48 pages!!!  

I've made it through page 13 - hope to catch up on the rest soon.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

*Toadstool* said:


> *OPINIONS AGAIN PLS!*
> I appreciate everyones comments about resorts. I really think we are going to stay at the Poly.
> I'm considering going to Disney World on December 12th through 17th or 18th.. Was going to go November 14 through 20th. For some reason it is cheaper in December so that is why I am considering it.
> Anything bad about going then? Why is it cheaper??
> My laptop that I have only had for a month decided to just stop working. The hard drive has to be replaced. I am on my DH's computer, but will check in soon.
> Also does anyone know if I can celebrate my Hannah's birthday while there and actually say its her birthday?? Her birthday is on November 23rd.. My DH is offshore then so we can't go then. Does it matter to them at all?? She is set on having her birthday at Cindy's castle... I'm hoping they won't care that it is 2 weeks later.
> 
> 
> Alicia - Her shirt is great! You made a great save!



You can celebrate her birthday even though it is 2 weeks later, they won't mind. They will give you a birthday button at check in and just make a note on your reservation for the castle that it is her birthday and they should make things extra special.

Early December is a wonderful time to go, very low crowds, less expensive, and you will see all of the Christmas Decorations.  Very exciting!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Wow Heather I love those outfits!  Everything is adorable.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

SOARIN- 
I don't know if Megan will be tall enough- she is 38" now (no shoes) and we go in Oct- she would need to be 40"

But have any of you taken a 4yr old on Soarin?

Test Track???

Will Goofy's Barnstormer exist in Oct?


----------



## h518may

*Toadstool* said:


> *OPINIONS AGAIN PLS!*
> I appreciate everyones comments about resorts. I really think we are going to stay at the Poly.
> I'm considering going to Disney World on December 12th through 17th or 18th.. Was going to go November 14 through 20th. For some reason it is cheaper in December so that is why I am considering it.
> Anything bad about going then? Why is it cheaper??
> My laptop that I have only had for a month decided to just stop working. The hard drive has to be replaced. I am on my DH's computer, but will check in soon.
> Also does anyone know if I can celebrate my Hannah's birthday while there and actually say its her birthday?? Her birthday is on November 23rd.. My DH is offshore then so we can't go then. Does it matter to them at all?? She is set on having her birthday at Cindy's castle... I'm hoping they won't care that it is 2 weeks later.
> 
> 
> Alicia - Her shirt is great! You made a great save!





Actually we are doing the same thing, but celebrating two weeks early.  Ashley's birthday is Nov. 21 and we are going Nov. 7-9 and celebrate at the castle.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> SOARIN-
> I don't know if Megan will be tall enough- she is 38" now (no shoes) and we go in Oct- she would need to be 40"
> 
> But have any of you taken a 4yr old on Soarin?
> 
> Test Track???
> 
> Will Goofy's Barnstormer exist in Oct?



OMG... I didn't even thing about the Barnstormer not being there anymore... my DS will be crushed if it isn't!!!!!!!!!! Ugh... that really will be bad! I sure hope they keep it!

I took my DS on Soarin' in January, he is 3, but veru tall for his age (45"). He did great, he loved it!

Test Track was closed when we were there 

I really want to know about the Barnstormer... my DS talks about it everyday... ugh!


----------



## Granna4679

ncmomof2 said:


> I just got permission to get an embroidery machine   Hopefully I will have it by the end of the week!  I am so excited but nervous about spending so much money.



Yippee!!!  So happy for you!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> SOARIN-
> I don't know if Megan will be tall enough- she is 38" now (no shoes) and we go in Oct- she would need to be 40"
> 
> But have any of you taken a 4yr old on Soarin?
> 
> Test Track???
> 
> Will Goofy's Barnstormer exist in Oct?



Nichole - We took my DGD last October on Soarin and Test Track.  I think she was 38" at the time.  I know she wasn't 40" yet.  She loved both of them and begged to go over and over.  I know we went on Soarin twice and I believe she went on Test Track 3 times.  She is quite the daredevil though.


----------



## dezimber

HeatherSue said:


> FOUR MORE DAYS!!
> I can't believe I leave for California in 4 more days!  I've got all my sewing done.  So, I'll post some pictures.  The first outfits are for Sea World.  For Tessa's skirt I made a 2 layer 1/2 circle skirt and attached it to a waistband. I've had the sheer fabric forever and didn't know what to use it for.  Tessa was excited that I finally made something with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front (I did the appliques on water soluble stabilizer and then stitched them on the sheer fabric):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts (Sawyer was adamant that he just wanted his to say Sea World):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the Universal Studios and Disney outfits in a minute.



Heather,
The outfits look great!  I love the Believe one, awsome!  If Sea World still has the dining deal get it if you plan on eating in the park. Calypso Bay is our favorite place to eat.  The chocolate cake is really good.  I always take extra pieces of cake home it's that good.  Take ponchos for splash zones, drizzle, and Journey to Atlantis & Shipwreck Rapids. Have a great trip!  It would be so cool if I could meet at D; too bad I don't live a little closer or have an annual pass. 
~Mary


----------



## RMAMom

Hi everyone, your outfits look great. HeatherSue I love your believe and spongebob!  The Cinderella is great, my girls want the "working" dresses for MNSSHP if we manage to get there this year!

I still haven't had time to sew and my project for work is piled high calling me. Bringing this home to do was probably a bad idea!

I would appreciate prayers for my youngest today. She turned 17 last Monday and today she is flying across the country to visit my son. DS and DIL are expecting baby #2 and Abby will stay with baby#1 while they are at the hosp and then a few days at home. DH our oldest DD and I will fly out on June 10th for the Baptism and to meet our grandson. Abby will fly home with us on the 13th but she isn't a good flyer and today she is alone and very nervous!


----------



## jessica52877

froggy33 said:


> Awww.  Thanks!  I take it as a big compliment when DHs like things!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, about Marathon thread.  I bought the starter package, in rayon the other day.  I don't have a nice embroidery machine yet, but I thought I could use the thread in my Brother cs6000i (I believe Heather has this same machine) for "by hand" applique.  I have never been so frustrated!!!  The thread kept breaking and it didn't leave a nice clean look!!  Is it just my machine??  Will it work better in an embroidery machine??  (I plan on getting a Brother PE??? soon)  I just don't know what to do about the thread??
> 
> Thanks!



I have used it in my cs6000i (but the Costco version - same just a few more stitches) and not had any trouble with it breaking BUT I don't love it for that machine. I have issues with the way mine rolls off if that makes sense. It seems to kind of pull, pull, then zoom, too much comes off. Usually it doesn't make a whole lot of a difference sewing just annoys me.

I have certain colors that seem to break much more often then others. I have read it is due to the dyes in the thread. 

I  it for my embroidery machine. The difference I think is it lays down on my embroidery machine and on the other it stands up. I am thinking if it had a smaller center it would work better, of if I made a little plastic piece for it to set on it would work better. The bottom of the spool seems to have too much room to move around. That probably doesn't make any sense!


----------



## aksunshine

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> SOARIN-
> I don't know if Megan will be tall enough- she is 38" now (no shoes) and we go in Oct- she would need to be 40"
> 
> But have any of you taken a 4yr old on Soarin?
> 
> Test Track???
> 
> Will Goofy's Barnstormer exist in Oct?



Hey Nicole! The first time we took Isabelle on TT and Soarin she was 4. TT is not one of our favs, but we  Soarin!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> SOARIN-
> I don't know if Megan will be tall enough- she is 38" now (no shoes) and we go in Oct- she would need to be 40"
> 
> But have any of you taken a 4yr old on Soarin?
> 
> Test Track???
> 
> Will Goofy's Barnstormer exist in Oct?



We took Dallas on all of them as soon as he was tall enough. He loved them more when he was young. He doesn't even like soarin' now because you fly through the fireworks.  He'll go, but he won't ask to go. Test Track he'll always love!


----------



## NiniMorris

OK, I know someone here has made special MVMCP outfits...so I need some help.  I cannot seem to come up with a single idea for this.  I have been concentrating on the outfits I know we will be wearing, and now it looks like we may be able to attend MCMCP after all...so I need to at least start thinking along those lines.


For some reason I am having problems with the inspiration ideas.  Once I get that inspiration I can run with it...but so far, not so much luck.  We will have two girls (10 and 3), one boy (9), and two sets of parents... We all have different favorite characters...all love Christmas...and it will our first MVMCP.  Yes, I have an embroidery machine, and have almost all of Carla C's patterns.


I haave 6 months to get this completed, and I want it to be something really, really special...


Doing some brain storming here...any help?

Nini


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> OK, I know someone here has made special MVMCP outfits...so I need some help.  I cannot seem to come up with a single idea for this.  I have been concentrating on the outfits I know we will be wearing, and now it looks like we may be able to attend MCMCP after all...so I need to at least start thinking along those lines.
> 
> 
> For some reason I am having problems with the inspiration ideas.  Once I get that inspiration I can run with it...but so far, not so much luck.  We will have two girls (10 and 3), one boy (9), and two sets of parents... We all have different favorite characters...all love Christmas...and it will our first MVMCP.  Yes, I have an embroidery machine, and have almost all of Carla C's patterns.
> 
> 
> I haave 6 months to get this completed, and I want it to be something really, really special...
> 
> 
> Doing some brain storming here...any help?
> 
> Nini



I have done tons of Christmas for Disney and MVMCP! I'll see if they are in photobucket!


----------



## jessica52877

Christmas!











They are all on red because that is what was requested. I did Lin's santa on brown though and like it better and here is Minnie on white.






I did these last year, guess I never took a picture of them all together for some odd reason.





















I think I have done about 3-4 more of Mickey in different holiday poses.


----------



## birdie757

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> SOARIN-
> I don't know if Megan will be tall enough- she is 38" now (no shoes) and we go in Oct- she would need to be 40"
> 
> But have any of you taken a 4yr old on Soarin?
> 
> Test Track???
> 
> Will Goofy's Barnstormer exist in Oct?


My dd is nearly 44 inches tall now and is 4 1/2 and she loves both.  I think she was not quite 4 the first time.  

I frequent a few boards that talk about the new fantasy land expansion and most of them say that the Barnstormer isn't going to move and if it is rethemed it will be phase 2.  They aren't even really firm about when the Toon Town area will close as of yet.  We went a few times and took lots of toon town pics just in case though in May...you never know with TDO.


h518may said:


> Actually we are doing the same thing, but celebrating two weeks early.  Ashley's birthday is Nov. 21 and we are going Nov. 7-9 and celebrate at the castle.


OMG!  My Ashley is also 4 and her birthday is also Nov 21st!  That is so crazy...we celebrated her 4th birthday the same weekend last year at WDW.  This year we can't though since her sister is due in Oct.


----------



## teresajoy

ncmomof2 said:


> I just got permission to get an embroidery machine   Hopefully I will have it by the end of the week!  I am so excited but nervous about spending so much money.


YAY!!!! 


goodferry said:


> You all have inspired me (and my daughters) with your beautiful creations, so for the first time in over 6 years, I broke out the sewing machine again. Here's my first attempt, a Cinderella work dress. I am not happy with the tie on the apron, so I am redoing it, I will post that later!



This is really cute!!! 



goodferry said:


> Here is her second dress, Princess Twirl



Could you post a bigger picture? It's very hard for me to see the little pictures. But, from what I can tell, this is adorable too!!!! You are on a roll! 



thebeesknees said:


> Ugh! I just need to vent and I know you ladies will understand! There is a girl at my Mom's church who is getting married in September. Mom doesn't know the girl very well, but she is good friends with the groom's mother. The girl asked my Mom to hem her wedding gown - for free - three days before Mom was supposed to go on vacation, and she wanted it done ASAP (not sure why - the wedding is still 4 months away?). Anyhow, Mom worked her tail off trying to get it done in those couple of days before she left. It had a 4-layer skirt with 2 sheer layers that were just a pain to hem - they kept leaving little hairs sticking out of the rolled hem, etc. She spent well over 8 hours working on that thing, and dropped it off the day before she was leaving on vacation. The girl answered the door, took a look at Mom holding the dress and said......nothing. Just took the dress and closed the door.  I am just so upset for my Mom! The worst part is, she is also supposed to do the cake for them, but now she doesn't even want to do that. She said she'll do it as a gift for the groom's mother, but her heart just isn't in it anymore.
> 
> OK, rant over! And I will try not to leave rude remarks on this girl's Facebook page, either.



WOW! This makes me very angry! I think someone should say something to them. They need to know how long this took your mother and how hard it was. Not in an accusatory manner perhaps, but I would definitely say something. That is just unacceptable behavior. Makes me think this girl is really not mature enough to be getting married at all.  I really don't think people understand how difficult altering things is!



itsheresomewhere said:


> they must be related to the woman who called and asked if I do minor alterations.   I am not sure what minor is to them but taking a size 12 costume to a child's size 6 in a two days time span is not a minor alteration, its a costume redesign.  I don't think so.



What is with people??? I really hate altering things! I refuse to do it! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! how are you all doing?
> 
> Everyone has been so busy sewing lately!! love it all!!!!
> 
> Heather - outfits are soooo coool!!! I see you looked up the Disney campaign - Make a Wave!!! When did Sawyer turn into a real boy? what happened to that little toddler!!!!
> 
> Teresa - welcome home!!
> 
> Nicole - will be praying for Hannah's surgery and glad that she is okay!!



Thanks Wendy! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> SOARIN-
> I don't know if Megan will be tall enough- she is 38" now (no shoes) and we go in Oct- she would need to be 40"
> 
> But have any of you taken a 4yr old on Soarin?
> 
> Test Track???
> 
> Will Goofy's Barnstormer exist in Oct?



Sawyer really didn't like Soarin at ALL last year when he was three.  When we were going to go on it a second time, he begged not to ride.  Lydia went on it when she was pretty young and has always loved it though. Test Track too.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> SOARIN-
> I don't know if Megan will be tall enough- she is 38" now (no shoes) and we go in Oct- she would need to be 40"
> 
> But have any of you taken a 4yr old on Soarin?
> 
> Test Track???
> 
> Will Goofy's Barnstormer exist in Oct?



Aisling was 40 inches at 3!  She went on all of those no problem.  By 5 she was able to get on EVERYTHING.  The only things she hasn't done yet was ToT and RnRC but that we'll change next week!  At 6, she's a little over 50 inches!   (I swear i recall giving birth to a premmie )

Sorry that I haven't been around and thanks to everyone who has shown support over FB.  My best friend's son was born sleeping on May 5th and Sunday my oldest childhood friend was in a freak accident-fell and hit his head- and wasn't found in time to save him.  The wake is tonight and funeral is tomorrow.  I thank you all for your love, support, and prayers...you girls are the best ((HUGS))


----------



## ellenbenny

I could use some inspiration as well.  

I have decided to make a 50s style outfit for DGD for lunch at 50s prime time cafe.  I made a poodle style skirt but instead of the poodle I used PLUTO.  I used Carla C's flouncy skirt pattern in pink.  I want to make a bowling style shirt to go with it.  It will be white and the placket, collar and sleeve linings will be black/white check.  

What I need is an idea of what to put on the back of the shirt?  Something with a bowling shirt/disney/50s style theme?  I was thinking to just use the sign from the 50s prime time cafe?   But I would have to do that by hand or digitize it (which I don't know how to do, but I did download a free trial of digitizing software)  

If someone has any better more creative ideas let me know.

I can post a picture of the skirt later (after work) if that would help with the creative process.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

littlepeppers said:


> She should send a sympathy card to the groom & his mother.  They will have to live w/ this girl in their lives.  Do we see why the divorce rate is so high?









jessica52877 said:


> Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all on red because that is what was requested. I did Lin's santa on brown though and like it better and here is Minnie on white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did these last year, guess I never took a picture of them all together for some odd reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have done about 3-4 more of Mickey in different holiday poses.



These are all wonderful!!!! I love them all but I think Daisy is my fav!

    Ok, you will probably not here from me for a little while - I have to make Joci's preschool graduation dress - which will double as her first day of Kindergarten dress -- She wants a feliz and I have enought fabric already in my stash so that is fine by me. I am cutting it out today.
     I have to start really getting in gear on the "Save the Ta-Tas" shirts so I can start selling them for the walk. I have a few more things I am appliqueing for the walk too so I can sell them. 
 I will be lurking though........until June 10th when Joci has her graduation...I will post pics afterwards.


----------



## woodkins

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> SOARIN-
> I don't know if Megan will be tall enough- she is 38" now (no shoes) and we go in Oct- she would need to be 40"
> 
> But have any of you taken a 4yr old on Soarin?
> 
> Test Track???
> 
> Will Goofy's Barnstormer exist in Oct?



Gianna did both Test Track and Soarin at 4 yrs old & loved them both. She is not a huge daredevil, but got up her courage & then forced me to ride each of them about 5 times!


----------



## Granna4679

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Aisling was 40 inches at 3!  She went on all of those no problem.  By 5 she was able to get on EVERYTHING.  The only things she hasn't done yet was ToT and RnRC but that we'll change next week!  At 6, she's a little over 50 inches!   (I swear i recall giving birth to a premmie )
> 
> Sorry that I haven't been around and thanks to everyone who has shown support over FB.  My best friend's son was born sleeping on May 5th and Sunday my oldest childhood friend was in a freak accident-fell and hit his head- and wasn't found in time to save him.  The wake is tonight and funeral is tomorrow.  I thank you all for your love, support, and prayers...you girls are the best ((HUGS))



OH my....hugs and prayers for your friends and their families.  That is just so sad.



ellenbenny said:


> I could use some inspiration as well.
> 
> I have decided to make a 50s style outfit for DGD for lunch at 50s prime time cafe.  I made a poodle style skirt but instead of the poodle I used PLUTO.  I used Carla C's flouncy skirt pattern in pink.  I want to make a bowling style shirt to go with it.  It will be white and the placket, collar and sleeve linings will be black/white check.
> 
> What I need is an idea of what to put on the back of the shirt?  Something with a bowling shirt/disney/50s style theme?  I was thinking to just use the sign from the 50s prime time cafe?   But I would have to do that by hand or digitize it (which I don't know how to do, but I did download a free trial of digitizing software)
> 
> If someone has any better more creative ideas let me know.
> 
> I can post a picture of the skirt later (after work) if that would help with the creative process.



Not sure if I have any ideas at the moment but I would love to see the skirt and it sounds like a really cute idea.  We ate there in October and loved it.

ETA:  Here is a website with some of the 50's Disney animation.  Maybe you will get some inspiration from this?  I like the one with them singing in front of the old TV.
http://www.animationarchive.org/2007/02/illustration-early-50s-disney-christmas.html


----------



## InkspressYourself

jessica52877 said:


> Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all on red because that is what was requested. I did Lin's santa on brown though and like it better and here is Minnie on white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did these last year, guess I never took a picture of them all together for some odd reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have done about 3-4 more of Mickey in different holiday poses.


I love all of these.  I hope applique starts to come easier for me.


My youngest dd turned 4 last year in Disney.  She loved test track.  I can't remember if she liked soarin' or not.  I know she rode it several times.

She only road Tower of Terror once.  She didn't cry or carryon, but did ask us if she was going to disappear.  I think that might have been what concerned her the most.  We didn't make her ride it, and she said she didn't want to ride it anymore, which was fine with us.  I have no idea if she'll ride it this year or not.  I think she would really like the ride, but both of my girls have always been afraid of the dark, so that's the part that scares them.

Dawn


----------



## goodferry

OK, hopefully this is bigger.





and here is a Tink twirl





and a pillowcase dress





and the apron for the Cinder dress. Don't be too harsh, it's my first applique


----------



## goodferry

OK I had made her a really cute skirt to go with a Minnie t-shirt she had, then I made her this because I liked the pattern





This is the back





Then I realized how well it went with the skirt! (Skirt isn't hemmed yet )


----------



## teresajoy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Aisling was 40 inches at 3!  She went on all of those no problem.  By 5 she was able to get on EVERYTHING.  The only things she hasn't done yet was ToT and RnRC but that we'll change next week!  At 6, she's a little over 50 inches!   (I swear i recall giving birth to a premmie )
> 
> Sorry that I haven't been around and thanks to everyone who has shown support over FB.  My best friend's son was born sleeping on May 5th and Sunday my oldest childhood friend was in a freak accident-fell and hit his head- and wasn't found in time to save him.  The wake is tonight and funeral is tomorrow.  I thank you all for your love, support, and prayers...you girls are the best ((HUGS))



Krisine, I'm so sorry.


----------



## ellenbenny

goodferry said:


> OK, hopefully this is bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a Tink twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pillowcase dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the apron for the Cinder dress. Don't be too harsh, it's my first applique



Great job on everything!  



goodferry said:


> OK I had made her a really cute skirt to go with a Minnie t-shirt she had, then I made her this because I liked the pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I realized how well it went with the skirt! (Skirt isn't hemmed yet )



I love when things work out even better than originally planned!  Very cute top pattern!


----------



## goodferry

She liked the shirt until she tried it on with the skirt, then she loved it!


----------



## i12go2wdw

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> SOARIN-
> I don't know if Megan will be tall enough- she is 38" now (no shoes) and we go in Oct- she would need to be 40"
> 
> But have any of you taken a 4yr old on Soarin?
> 
> Test Track???
> 
> Will Goofy's Barnstormer exist in Oct?



I think Soarin and Test track are two of the safer rides that have height restrictions, soooo, when our youngest was close to being 40 inches we would pack along a pair of higher flip flops, and if necessary a high pony tail and a hat on top. Works like a charm. Now I wouldn't do that for a roller coaster type ride or if I thought it wasn't safe, but I honestly don't know why they have a height restriction on Soarin', there are seatbelts and all.


----------



## teresajoy

goodferry said:


> OK I had made her a really cute skirt to go with a Minnie t-shirt she had, then I made her this because I liked the pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I realized how well it went with the skirt! (Skirt isn't hemmed yet )



I REALLY love this set!!!! Your daughter looks so adorable in it! 



goodferry said:


> OK, hopefully this is bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a Tink twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pillowcase dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the apron for the Cinder dress. Don't be too harsh, it's my first applique



You are really cranking these out!!! Go Linda!  These are just too adorable!!!

I love the apron! You did a fabulous job!


----------



## jessica52877

Here my outfits for Chase's big give. I really enjoyed making these and wish I did more on the making end!

Chase's outfit -






For his sister -






And for big sis -






Then for Dallas' class this year! 






The boys got cars. I almost went with Wall-E but changed at the last minute. He told me last night they were going to watch Wall E today and today is the day he took them in! 






Now onto outfits for us for SWW!


----------



## tricia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> SOARIN-
> I don't know if Megan will be tall enough- she is 38" now (no shoes) and we go in Oct- she would need to be 40"
> 
> But have any of you taken a 4yr old on Soarin?
> 
> Test Track???
> 
> Will Goofy's Barnstormer exist in Oct?



Liam loved all of the rides with height restrictions on his first trip at 3 and 3 months, but Tyler OTOH, still will not do RnRC, ToT, EE, SM, Dinosaur. (he was 8 his last trip)  But, he does love Soarin and TT, and rode them for the first time at 4 1/2.



jessica52877 said:


> Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have done about 3-4 more of Mickey in different holiday poses.



I always love this Donald.  This would be what my DH looked like if I ever had him untangle the Christmas lights. 



goodferry said:


> and the apron for the Cinder dress. Don't be too harsh, it's my first applique




All the stuff you posted looks great.  The pictures are better now, and the applique looks great.  I wasn't daring enough to try something multilayered for my first, and just started out with plain old Mickey head.


----------



## InkspressYourself

goodferry said:


> OK, hopefully this is bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a Tink twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pillowcase dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the apron for the Cinder dress. Don't be too harsh, it's my first applique


I think it looks great.  I don't see any problems with the applique.  



goodferry said:


> OK I had made her a really cute skirt to go with a Minnie t-shirt she had, then I made her this because I liked the pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I realized how well it went with the skirt! (Skirt isn't hemmed yet )


It looks amazing with the skirt.  I've been wanting to try something like that, but I'm afraid my oldest dd wont want her back to show. I might try to make one where the ends meet, but it still ties up.  I wonder if that's hard to figure out.


----------



## PrincessKell

I so love everything that is being posted as usual! You ladies are always fantastic.  Today I will be working the book fair at Peach's school, I plan on making myself a little bobbypin bow to wear for my birthday today there. hehe maybe a bright pink sparkly one. Then its to Open House at school. Georgia says Im going to be surprised and its gonna be great. hehe I love that girl. 

Hope everyone has a great day. I hope to get to sewing tonight after Open house. Maybe a little before since its an early day for Georgia. so we will see what happens!


----------



## PrincessKell

I so love everything that is being posted as usual! You ladies are always fantastic.  Today I will be working the book fair at Peach's school, I plan on making myself a little bobbypin bow to wear for my birthday today there. hehe maybe a bright pink sparkly one. Then its to Open House at school. Georgia says Im going to be surprised and its gonna be great. hehe I love that girl. 

Hope everyone has a great day. I hope to get to sewing tonight after Open house. Maybe a little before since its an early day for Georgia. so we will see what happens!


----------



## Disneymom1218

I have a question, 
I want to make a skirt like the one woman made her daughter for the Cinderella dress, out of tulle. I need to make 2 and was wondering how many yards I would need. I looked into making my girls Pettiskirts but A)  my fabric store have very little in selection of the Chiffon and B) to order the fabric online and make 2 it would cost me close to 90 bucks. I know I can order premade ones for a lot cheaper but I wanted to make it. SO How many yards do you think I would need for the Tulle skirt ? My 7 yr old is super skinny and has a 23 inch waist and my 5 yr old is at like a 25 in waist if that will help. 

also i am making this to go under their Halloween costumes. They are going to be Halloween Rag dolls. I am using the same pattern as the butterfly outfits




 only making the top a lil longer to accommodate the tulle underskirt and the tops will be in this fabric:




and The bottoms will be in this Fabric:


----------



## thebeesknees

littlepeppers said:


> She should send a sympathy card to the groom & his mother.  They will have to live w/ this girl in their lives.



 Thanks - I shall have to pass that on to my mom!!

I am now going to go back to drooling over everyone's designs. I can sew, but nowhere near the level of everyone here. You are all so inspiring!


----------



## goodferry

InkspressYourself said:


> I think it looks great.  I don't see any problems with the applique.
> 
> 
> It looks amazing with the skirt.  I've been wanting to try something like that, but I'm afraid my oldest dd wont want her back to show. I might try to make one where the ends meet, but it still ties up.  I wonder if that's hard to figure out.



My 12 year old did not want the tie back shirt either  I have a pattern for an adult size pillowcase type top that she likes that I am going to use with the same material for a top for her.


----------



## ellenbenny

Disneymom1218 said:


> I have a question,
> I want to make a skirt like the one woman made her daughter for the Cinderella dress, out of tulle. I need to make 2 and was wondering how many yards I would need. I looked into making my girls Pettiskirts but A)  my fabric store have very little in selection of the Chiffon and B) to order the fabric online and make 2 it would cost me close to 90 bucks. I know I can order premade ones for a lot cheaper but I wanted to make it. SO How many yards do you think I would need for the Tulle skirt ? My 7 yr old is super skinny and has a 23 inch waist and my 5 yr old is at like a 25 in waist if that will help.
> 
> also i am making this to go under their Halloween costumes. They are going to be Halloween Rag dolls. I am using the same pattern as the butterfly outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only making the top a lil longer to accommodate the tulle underskirt and the tops will be in this fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and The bottoms will be in this Fabric:



Do you have, or can you link to, a picture of the type of skirt you want to make?

Edited to add:  Did you see this link in the bookmarks for nylon chiffon at $2.25/yd?  http://www.magicmakers.com/retail/fabric/chiffon.html


----------



## Disneymom1218

ellenbenny said:


> Do you have, or can you link to, a picture of the type of skirt you want to make?
> 
> Edited to add:  Did you see this link in the bookmarks for nylon chiffon at $2.25/yd?  http://www.magicmakers.com/retail/fabric/chiffon.html



Thanks for the link, I wonder if DBF would allow me to use his CC to order what I would need that would knock the price down a lot. here is the pic i was referring to:


----------



## froggy33

teresajoy said:


> I've sewn with Marathon thread in my Brother embroidery machine for top stitching, but never hand applique. It works really well when I use it in the Brother for machine applique.





jessica52877 said:


> I have used it in my cs6000i (but the Costco version - same just a few more stitches) and not had any trouble with it breaking BUT I don't love it for that machine. I have issues with the way mine rolls off if that makes sense. It seems to kind of pull, pull, then zoom, too much comes off. Usually it doesn't make a whole lot of a difference sewing just annoys me.
> 
> I have certain colors that seem to break much more often then others. I have read it is due to the dyes in the thread.
> 
> I  it for my embroidery machine. The difference I think is it lays down on my embroidery machine and on the other it stands up. I am thinking if it had a smaller center it would work better, of if I made a little plastic piece for it to set on it would work better. The bottom of the spool seems to have too much room to move around. That probably doesn't make any sense!



Thanks guys!  I am going to keep it for when I get my embroidery machine.  I really only tried it with the yellow, but I had such problems I didn't want to risk it.  I just bought some Mettler and it worked great.  I totally understand what you mean Jessica, the opening on the thread is really large and it doesn't sit right on the spool holder thing.

Do you have a PE770 Teresa?  I am looking at one of these, and possibly the 780D, although, like others have said I just don't know if the extra money is worth the D.

Thanks again!



NiniMorris said:


> OK, I know someone here has made special MVMCP outfits...so I need some help.  I cannot seem to come up with a single idea for this.  I have been concentrating on the outfits I know we will be wearing, and now it looks like we may be able to attend MCMCP after all...so I need to at least start thinking along those lines.
> 
> 
> For some reason I am having problems with the inspiration ideas.  Once I get that inspiration I can run with it...but so far, not so much luck.  We will have two girls (10 and 3), one boy (9), and two sets of parents... We all have different favorite characters...all love Christmas...and it will our first MVMCP.  Yes, I have an embroidery machine, and have almost all of Carla C's patterns.
> 
> 
> I haave 6 months to get this completed, and I want it to be something really, really special...
> 
> 
> Doing some brain storming here...any help?
> 
> Nini



This is what I made my daughter for MVMCP.  I've posted this before. Of course it was too cold for even just an under shirt and she wore a jacket under it.  The applique was done "by hand" from a coloring book, but I know there are machine ones out there similar.  It's just an A-line top and my version of the Zoe skirt.









I think these might be a little small - sorry for that.

On a Christmas note, I was at Hancock's yesterday and they had some CUTE Disney Christmas fabric.  I know there was Mickey, Cars, and Winnie the Pooh.  I don't remember seeing these at Christmas time.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Just a quick drive by as our schedules for the rest of the week are crazy

If anyone has tickets to the disneyland toontown morning madness and doesn't need them we are in need of 3.  We are just thrilled to be going to DL again this year for the powerschool conference for DH.  However the conference booking is just for the room and tickets, nothing else.

Also, can you believe I am sitting here thinking about spring break next year???  Easter falls in late April and our school break is in late March.  Do I bank my points, do I not and go to Disney??  I have until Sept. 30 to bank my points for this year.  Disney in late March?


----------



## ellenbenny

Disneymom1218 said:


> Thanks for the link, I wonder if DBF would allow me to use his CC to order what I would need that would knock the price down a lot. here is the pic i was referring to:



I do remember this one.  Soo cute!!

Anyway, there are a couple of links in the bookmarks for making a tied tulle tutu, or you can find several more by googling tutu instructions or tutorial.  A lot of them use the 6" wide tulle rolls, but you could cut your own from yardage as well.

Not sure if that is what you had in mind?  I think most I've read are saying about 4 - 6 yards for a tutu if you are buying yardage.  

Hope that helps.  Not sure if I am answering correctly.


----------



## Disneymom1218

ellenbenny said:


> I do remember this one.  Soo cute!!
> 
> Anyway, there are a couple of links in the bookmarks for making a tied tulle tutu, or you can find several more by googling tutu instructions or tutorial.  A lot of them use the 6" wide tulle rolls, but you could cut your own from yardage as well.
> 
> Not sure if that is what you had in mind?  I think most I've read are saying about 4 - 6 yards for a tutu if you are buying yardage.
> 
> Hope that helps.  Not sure if I am answering correctly.



Thanks you answered it ok, I was guesstimating about that much as well. Thanks. I can;t wait to get started and finish and post the pics


----------



## birdie757

Disneymom1218 said:


> Thanks you answered it ok, I was guesstimating about that much as well. Thanks. I can;t wait to get started and finish and post the pics



If you still wanted to ever consider the nylon chiffon petti there is a website call afc-express.com and they sell it for 1.59 a yard.  I used the free petti pattern that CarlaC has on YCMT.com and spent less than $20 including shipping on my dd's.  The company shipped super fast and the quality was really nice.  I had extra fabric since I had to order full yards but if I made two it would probably be less than 40 since shipping would be combined.  The only other thing you would need would be a small piece of satin for the bodice, which I got at Joann's with a coupon, thread, and elastic for the waist.


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...so today was supposed to be a catch up day.  Finishing up a lot of projects I have started, so I can get on with some new projects.

I am making a Snow White dress, using the precious bodice, and a Peek-a-Boo skirt, with an embroidered Dwarf on the Peeking portion.  I spent 30 minutes attaching the bodice and skirt together.  It was perfect!  The gathers were even and perfect!  After I finished using the serger, I went to put it on the hanger...where I discovered, I put the skirt on BACKWARDS!!!

Take two...it was going ok, not as perfect as the first time, but OK.  After I removed the pins and took it to the serger...I discovered the bobbin thread had ran out about half way through!

Take Three... well, let's just say it is on!  No where near perfect...in fact it looks terrible! I put it up...I'll go back to it sometime in a few weeks!  Right now, I don't ever want to see it again!


....so how has YOUR day been?


Nini


PS...thanks for the inspiration on the MVMCP...keep 'em coming!


----------



## babynala

aksunshine said:


>


This is so cute.  Your daughter is growing so much.  Hope you are feeling better and glad to hear you are getting some sleep.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I am so happy to report: Megan went to see the neurologist today and she has the A-Okay to run and play and return to preschool. The hard lumps have been reabsorbing nicely and she hasn't complained of headaches since last saturday.
> Sadly, tomorrow is forecasted to be rainy (which would mean a gym-day) so she has to wait til Thursday to return, I'm not brave enough to let her go back to the gym on her first day back.
> 
> Furthermore, the school has student insurance which means we just have to submit our explanation of benefits and they will reimburse us.
> AND we will not have to pay tuition for May.
> However, they have "Field Day" on the 28th and have asked that one of us escort Megan. Hannah's surgery is the 25th and I am not sure if she can handle sunshine, so Daddy may take a day off of work so she can attend.
> And her last day is June 3rd!!!



Glad to hear Megan is feeling better.  I wouldn't worry if she can't make it to field day.  



Granna4679 said:


> I said a few posts back that I made a baby quilt but forgot to take pictures.  She sent me pictures tonight so that I could post them (however, they are cell phone pics so excuse the bad quality).  At least you can see it. It was so much prettier in real life.
> And...thanks NaeNae for helping me with the name.


this is so pretty, love the name block.



*Toadstool* said:


> *OPINIONS AGAIN PLS!*
> I appreciate everyones comments about resorts. I really think we are going to stay at the Poly.
> I'm considering going to Disney World on December 12th through 17th or 18th.. Was going to go November 14 through 20th. For some reason it is cheaper in December so that is why I am considering it.
> Anything bad about going then? Why is it cheaper??


Disney in December is great.  We went at that time about 3 years ago.  The crowds are low and the Christmas decorations are great.  We went last year in November and left on the day before Thanksgiving.  The Christmas decorations were out then and we got to see the Osbourne Lights.  The crowds got bigger as we got closer to Thanksgiving.  Either time is good but I think the crowds were a little less in December.  I remember being a little frazzled after we got home getting ready for Christmas but if you get everything ready before your trip you will be all set.  We didn't got to MVMCP either time so I can not comment on that.  



littlepeppers said:


> Simply Sweet vs. Stripwork Jumper
> 
> I notices that a lot of you wonderfuly talented ladies use the Simply Sweet.  I already have the Stripwork Jumper pattern.  Is there a large enough difference b/w the two patterns to buy the Simply Sweet also?  I like the strap ruffle on the Simply Sweet, but the rest of the pattern looks about the same.


I have both patterns and they are very similar.  I think the Stripwork Jumper has a shorter bodice so it doesn't come to the natural waist like the Simply Sweet.  



HeatherSue said:


> FOUR MORE DAYS!!
> I can't believe I leave for California in 4 more days!  I've got all my sewing done.  So, I'll post some pictures.  The first outfits are for Sea World.  For Tessa's skirt I made a 2 layer 1/2 circle skirt and attached it to a waistband. I've had the sheer fabric forever and didn't know what to use it for.  Tessa was excited that I finally made something with it!
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the Universal Studios and Disney outfits in a minute.


I love the picture of Tessa and Sawyer.  It is the cutest.  The outfits are fabulous and I want that skirt!  It is perfect for an "ocean" theme.  Love the shirt you made for you too.  I will not tell you that your kids are getting so big...



HeatherSue said:


> Next up are the Universal Studios outfits.  Both of the kids have loved Spongebob since they were about 2 years old (younger for Sawyer).  So, I finally made a Spongebob design for them.  Tessa had been bugging me to do that for a long time.  When we get home, Tessa probably won't be wearing this shirt with this skirt again.   But, you will notice that the flowers on the skirt are like the ones in the background on Spongebob.  Also, it was REALLY hard to find yellow t-shirts to applique on! I finally found them at Target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece (she's almost 8, but a couple of inches shorter than Tessa) wanted a Beauty and the Beast outfit for BBB to match Tessa's Cinderella outfit.  She wanted a pink one because she loved Tessa's.  So, Tessa is modeling her outfit, even though it looks a lot like Tessa's Cinderella outfit.  Sawyer wanted the Prince Charming cutie.  I offered to put the Beast or Prince Eric on his shirt, even Peter Pan.  But, he wanted Prince Charming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a t-shirt for my SIL.  She grew up near Disneyland, so she has really fond childhood memories of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wear my fairy godmother cutie with the pumpkin coach white t-shirt, so we'll all kind of match.
> 
> I know you all wanted to know all of those details.
> 
> Henry still refuses to wear anything I make for him.  I thought he would go for the 1" American flag Mickey head on a polo shirt.  But, it's a no go!


the Sponge Bob shirts are super cute.  I love that the skirt works with the Spong Bob shirt and without it.  The Disneyland shirt is great.  I can't believe you can't talk your husband into the American Flag Mickey on a polo shirt.  I guess your description of him as a "Disney Hater" is accurate.  Just grab one of those Mickey Mouse stickers you get at the parks and stick it on the back of his shirt.




thebeesknees said:


> Ugh! I just need to vent and I know you ladies will understand! There is a girl at my Mom's church who is getting married in September. Mom doesn't know the girl very well, but she is good friends with the groom's mother. The girl asked my Mom to hem her wedding gown - for free - three days before Mom was supposed to go on vacation, and she wanted it done ASAP (not sure why - the wedding is still 4 months away?). Anyhow, Mom worked her tail off trying to get it done in those couple of days before she left. It had a 4-layer skirt with 2 sheer layers that were just a pain to hem - they kept leaving little hairs sticking out of the rolled hem, etc. She spent well over 8 hours working on that thing, and dropped it off the day before she was leaving on vacation. The girl answered the door, took a look at Mom holding the dress and said......nothing. Just took the dress and closed the door.  I am just so upset for my Mom! The worst part is, she is also supposed to do the cake for them, but now she doesn't even want to do that. She said she'll do it as a gift for the groom's mother, but her heart just isn't in it anymore.
> 
> OK, rant over! And I will try not to leave rude remarks on this girl's Facebook page, either.


Why are people so rude?  Love the sympathy card idea.  



jessica52877 said:


> Christmas!
> I think I have done about 3-4 more of Mickey in different holiday poses.


I love all the Christmas shirts.  It makes me want to plan a December Disney trip!



goodferry said:


> OK, hopefully this is bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a Tink twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pillowcase dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the apron for the Cinder dress. Don't be too harsh, it's my first applique


These are so cute.  I love the apron to go with the Cinderella dress.  Great job.  



jessica52877 said:


> Here my outfits for Chase's big give. I really enjoyed making these and wish I did more on the making end!
> 
> Chase's outfit -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For his sister -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for Dallas' class this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys got cars. I almost went with Wall-E but changed at the last minute. He told me last night they were going to watch Wall E today and today is the day he took them in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now onto outfits for us for SWW!


The Thomas outfit is so cute.  I love how you did the Tiana shirts.  I can't believe you made crayon roll ups for all the kids in Dallas' class.  You are a GOOD mom.  If you had picked Wall-E they would have watched Cars.



froggy33 said:


> This is what I made my daughter for MVMCP.  I've posted this before. Of course it was too cold for even just an under shirt and she wore a jacket under it.  The applique was done "by hand" from a coloring book, but I know there are machine ones out there similar.  It's just an A-line top and my version of the Zoe skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a Christmas note, I was at Hancock's yesterday and they had some CUTE Disney Christmas fabric.  I know there was Mickey, Cars, and Winnie the Pooh.  I don't remember seeing these at Christmas time.


This dress is so cute.  Love the applique and the layers on the skirt.


----------



## InkspressYourself

NiniMorris said:


> OK...so today was supposed to be a catch up day.  Finishing up a lot of projects I have started, so I can get on with some new projects.
> 
> I am making a Snow White dress, using the precious bodice, and a Peek-a-Boo skirt, with an embroidered Dwarf on the Peeking portion.  I spent 30 minutes attaching the bodice and skirt together.  It was perfect!  The gathers were even and perfect!  After I finished using the serger, I went to put it on the hanger...where I discovered, I put the skirt on BACKWARDS!!!
> 
> Take two...it was going ok, not as perfect as the first time, but OK.  After I removed the pins and took it to the serger...I discovered the bobbin thread had ran out about half way through!
> 
> Take Three... well, let's just say it is on!  No where near perfect...in fact it looks terrible! I put it up...I'll go back to it sometime in a few weeks!  Right now, I don't ever want to see it again!
> 
> 
> ....so how has YOUR day been?
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> PS...thanks for the inspiration on the MVMCP...keep 'em coming!


I'm so sorry, but you made me laugh.  I thought that kind of thing only happened to me.

2 days ago I spent 1 hour looking for the little plastic piece that goes over the bobbin.  Why they made it clear, I'll never know.  I sit it down on my desk and can't ever find it again.

I think when you put it on backwards you should have insisted it was correct, because you wanted the people behind her to enjoy the dress too!

I hope the rest of your day goes better.


----------



## livndisney

Just wanted to let everyone know I got a message from Shardai this morning. So I hope to be chatting with her soon. (Please keep her in your prayers).


----------



## disneymomof1

Look what I got today !!!!! 
 I won 20 fat quarters of gorgeous Jennifer Paganelli fabric from her blog !!!!  
I never win anything, and last week I won this fabric and a $5. gift card for Amazon.com  from another site!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

That fabric looks YUMMY!!  Congrats!!


----------



## babynala

disneymomof1 said:


> Look what I got today !!!!!
> I won 20 fat quarters of gorgeous Jennifer Paganelli fabric from her blog !!!!
> I never win anything, and last week I won this fabric and a $5. gift card for Amazon.com  from another site!!!


Ohhhh, so pretty.  Maybe you should buy a lottery ticket to see if you winning streak continues.  You're not going to cut that, are you?


----------



## tmh0206

that is awesome! congratulations!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

disneymomof1 said:


> Look what I got today !!!!!
> I won 20 fat quarters of gorgeous Jennifer Paganelli fabric from her blog !!!!
> I never win anything, and last week I won this fabric and a $5. gift card for Amazon.com  from another site!!!



That s a great prize!  Have fun!


----------



## littlepeppers

goodferry said:


> and the apron for the Cinder dress. Don't be too harsh, it's my first applique



Your 1st applique is better than my last one.
They are all so cute.


----------



## princesskayla

babynala said:


> That dress is GORGEOUS.  Your daughter looks so cute in it.  Glad you had a good time at the play.  Are you the one who was working on the Annie costumes?


 
Thank you for the compliments. Yes I am the one working on the Annie costumes. That has been a headache!! I'll write about that later. I have to take my daughter to dance now. 



jeniamt said:


> I know Lisa answered your question pretty thoroughly but I thought I would add, I just eyeball it and pin.  Since I finish both the top and bottom of the ruffle I sew the wrong side of the ruffle to the right side of the back panel. Also, I have only done 4 o 5 ruffles (less than others I've seen on here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What model Elna do you have?  A friend of mine told me that is the brand her mother (a professional seamstress) swears by.  As I've looked around, I've seen some for a couple of hundred into the thousands.  I have the cheapy Singer from Wally World and it sucks.  Can't handle even a ruffle.  All I really use it for is for finishing raw edges (like the ruffles above).  They aren't even a true rolled hem!
> 
> Just realized I had never shared DD4 in her Tiana dress.  Not the best photo but here you go!



Love your dresses!!


aksunshine said:


> We are thinking of flying Allegiant out of Owensboro next trip. We were looking at $19 ea. way, $12 is even better! Maybe they will all fly into MCO soon....
> 
> Thanks. I don't think so, but I will know more after my appt. Wednesday.



Seriously - plane tickets are that cheap. I live in Atlanta, 7 hours away and can't get one way tickets for less than $90. No fair!!!! I'm sorry for your discomfort. Hopefully that sweet baby will be here soon!



HeatherSue said:


> FOUR MORE DAYS!!
> I can't believe I leave for California in 4 more days!  I've got all my sewing done.  So, I'll post some pictures.  The first outfits are for Sea World.  For Tessa's skirt I made a 2 layer 1/2 circle skirt and attached it to a waistband. I've had the sheer fabric forever and didn't know what to use it for.  Tessa was excited that I finally made something with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front (I did the appliques on water soluble stabilizer and then stitched them on the sheer fabric):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts (Sawyer was adamant that he just wanted his to say Sea World):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the Universal Studios and Disney outfits in a minute.


Love them! Great job. I also like the Disneyland design. 



NiniMorris said:


> OK...so today was supposed to be a catch up day.  Finishing up a lot of projects I have started, so I can get on with some new projects.
> 
> I am making a Snow White dress, using the precious bodice, and a Peek-a-Boo skirt, with an embroidered Dwarf on the Peeking portion.  I spent 30 minutes attaching the bodice and skirt together.  It was perfect!  The gathers were even and perfect!  After I finished using the serger, I went to put it on the hanger...where I discovered, I put the skirt on BACKWARDS!!!
> 
> Take two...it was going ok, not as perfect as the first time, but OK.  After I removed the pins and took it to the serger...I discovered the bobbin thread had ran out about half way through!
> 
> Take Three... well, let's just say it is on!  No where near perfect...in fact it looks terrible! I put it up...I'll go back to it sometime in a few weeks!  Right now, I don't ever want to see it again!
> 
> 
> ....so how has YOUR day been?
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> PS...thanks for the inspiration on the MVMCP...keep 'em coming!







disneymomof1 said:


> Look what I got today !!!!!
> I won 20 fat quarters of gorgeous Jennifer Paganelli fabric from her blog !!!!
> I never win anything, and last week I won this fabric and a $5. gift card for Amazon.com  from another site!!!



Congrats. What a nice surprise!


----------



## hollybearsmom

So jealous of that fabric haul!  Congrats for winning!

Here is the finished, hemmed, and modeled shirt...


----------



## Jaylin

Looking at all of these christmas shirts is killing me, they are so stinkin cute!  But we'll never be there around x-mas time and so I'll just have to drool!!



NiniMorris said:


> OK...so today was supposed to be a catch up day.  Finishing up a lot of projects I have started, so I can get on with some new projects.
> 
> I am making a Snow White dress, using the precious bodice, and a Peek-a-Boo skirt, with an embroidered Dwarf on the Peeking portion.  I spent 30 minutes attaching the bodice and skirt together.  It was perfect!  The gathers were even and perfect!  After I finished using the serger, I went to put it on the hanger...where I discovered, I put the skirt on BACKWARDS!!!
> 
> Take two...it was going ok, not as perfect as the first time, but OK.  After I removed the pins and took it to the serger...I discovered the bobbin thread had ran out about half way through!
> 
> Take Three... well, let's just say it is on!  No where near perfect...in fact it looks terrible! I put it up...I'll go back to it sometime in a few weeks!  Right now, I don't ever want to see it again!
> 
> 
> ....so how has YOUR day been?
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> PS...thanks for the inspiration on the MVMCP...keep 'em coming!



Oh Nini, that's hilarious!  I feel your pain!  I think we've all had those kinda days....so frustrating!!!  Keep up the great work though!



ncmomof2 said:


> That s a great prize!  Have fun!



And I'm obsessed with fat quarters!  I'm so jealous...they are beautiful, congrats!  

Quick flyby question.  I've got a bunch of cheapy WallieWork tees laying around that I bought at the end of summer last year.  They all have that tiny pleating/gathering at the neckline instead of a plain tee.  Do you think it looks okay when you put an applique on them? Or does the shirt not lay right anymore?  

Oh, and where does everyone get their Minnie big dot fabric from.  Joanne's only carries the small dot.

THANKS!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

double post


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Just taking my new countdown ticker for a spin!

Looks like we are going to get to go!!
I still have to buy tickets for MNSSHP..We are going for 8 days, with 6 days of parks, one travel day and one water park day.

So that means potentially 7 outfits for each of the girls!! WOW! I haven't sewn like this for a trip before! Or if I did, it didn't seem like a lot at the time!
Maybe because Megan was an only child and her clothes were little!

Lets see...
something Tink
something Dumbo
something Belle
mmmmm.....something mickey
Oh! Something Nemo for sure!

Hannah's will be easier I think...
But Megan will need a feliz, some audreys, simplysweet....easy fits....custom Ts...
and DH saw the shirts I made the men for the Big Give and said he would be interested in having one! SO- Probably HS's Goofy and Donald shirts for him!
The trick will be making them and not letting him wear them til the trip!


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> Nini
> 
> 
> PS...thanks for the inspiration on the MVMCP...keep 'em coming!



Wow....what a day...so essentially, you have put together 3 dresses!! Ha!  You crack me up!  We have all done those kinds of things.  



disneymomof1 said:


> Look what I got today !!!!!
> I won 20 fat quarters of gorgeous Jennifer Paganelli fabric from her blog !!!!
> I never win anything, and last week I won this fabric and a $5. gift card for Amazon.com  from another site!!!


'

Thats sooooo cool.  I love her fabrics.  I am super jealous.  J/K...congrats!!

I love all of the outfits posted lately...no time to multi-post right now.  The Cinderella rag dress and apron are so cute....great job on the mouse applique.

Well, hubby is out of town for 48 hrs....so I get to go home tonight, have the house to myself and SEW, SEW, SEW.  Yay.  I finished a vida last night so first up is getting pics posted of that.  Then, on to Sea World outfits for my DGDs.  Can't wait for the peace and quiet sewing time!!

Question:  My DGD5 has requested the "blue" Tiana dress for Halloween.  Any ideas on which pattern you would use to make that kind of dress for a five year old?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Granna4679 said:


> OH my....hugs and prayers for your friends and their families.  That is just so sad.



Thank you




goodferry said:


> and the apron for the Cinder dress. Don't be too harsh, it's my first applique




THAT is your 1st applique???  Please don't ever go back through the old threads and look at mine 



teresajoy said:


> Krisine, I'm so sorry.



Thanks again Teresa


----------



## livndisney

Kristine,

I'm sorry for your loss. Saying prayers.


----------



## ellenbenny

disneymomof1 said:


> Look what I got today !!!!!
> I won 20 fat quarters of gorgeous Jennifer Paganelli fabric from her blog !!!!
> I never win anything, and last week I won this fabric and a $5. gift card for Amazon.com  from another site!!!



Awesome!  The fabric is beautiful!!


----------



## ellenbenny

Here is the Pluto skirt I posted about earlier today that I want make the bowling shirt to go with for Hollywood studios and 50s prime time cafe.  






Here are a couple of images I thought I could choose from to put on the back.  

I wish I knew how to digitize, but maybe I can trace and do hand applique.
Not sure on the smaller features though, how do most people do those?






OR


----------



## woodkins

ellenbenny said:


> Here is the Pluto skirt I posted about earlier today that I want make the bowling shirt to go with for Hollywood studios and 50s prime time cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of images I thought I could choose from to put on the back.
> 
> I wish I knew how to digitize, but maybe I can trace and do hand applique.
> Not sure on the smaller features though, how do most people do those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR



Another way you can do the logo of the cafe would be to handpaint it. It is much easier than people would lead you to believe  All you need to do is print out the logo to the size you want, and with a heat transfer pencil (you can buy them at Joann) trace the outline of the design on the back (you are essentially creating an iron on for lack of a better explaination). You iron the paper with the logo and the outline is then transferred onto the fabric. Then you just paint away using fabric paints. I like to use SoSoft paints by DecoArt. If you can color or paint by number you can do this. It is really easy and you get great results. 

That is how I painted this logo for our Tiana Vida:


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Kristine~I am so very sorry for your losses this week. I'm sure this must be difficult for all the loved ones of those no longer with them. Was this your friend's first child? How far along was she? How is she doing?

I did want to share on here that Geneva went to the cardiologist today and we had our best appointment yet. For the first time since she's been monitored (18 weeks in utero)...everything was WITHIN NORMAL LIMITS!! Her mitral valve is still measuring a negative 1.9 but up to negative 2 is still considered normal so she qualifies. Her next appointment with the cardiologist isn't for another five months! It was scary for us to move to the every 2 month appointments. I can't believe we're stretching them out for 5 months!! At one point her left ventricle was 30% smaller than the right but as of now, it is beautiful and it is the same size as the others! : ) She does have a fever of 102 for the past two days and I'm praying it's a quick bug or a tooth coming in.


----------



## Granna4679

Ellen - that is so cute!!!  If I were doing it, I would do the first one (the sign).  On the tiny details (like the word "Cafe"), I sometimes use a fabric pen and just draw it in.  Thats what I do for small eyes, whiskers, freckles, pin stripes, etc....you get the idea.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

QuiverofArrows said:


> Kristine~I am so very sorry for your losses this week. I'm sure this must be difficult for all the loved ones of those no longer with them. Was this your friend's first child? How far along was she? How is she doing?
> 
> I did want to share on here that Geneva went to the cardiologist today and we had our best appointment yet. For the first time since she's been monitored (18 weeks in utero)...everything was WITHIN NORMAL LIMITS!! Her mitral valve is still measuring a negative 1.9 but up to negative 2 is still considered normal so she qualifies. Her next appointment with the cardiologist isn't for another five months! It was scary for us to move to the every 2 month appointments. I can't believe we're stretching them out for 5 months!! At one point her left ventricle was 30% smaller than the right but as of now, it is beautiful and it is the same size as the others! : ) She does have a fever of 102 for the past two days and I'm praying it's a quick bug or a tooth coming in.



Wow- big step forward for her!! Hooray!


----------



## Granna4679

I finally finished the "sample" dress for a customer.  I didn't want to use her fabric until I made sure she liked it so this is a sample.  I "hand" appliqued it so that the Walt/Mickey would be bigger in proportion to the castle.  Plus I used Heather's wording (thanks Heather!).  




and the back




and a close up...





Now I am off to start Sea World outfits with more great designs.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished the "sample" dress for a customer.  I didn't want to use her fabric until I made sure she liked it so this is a sample.  I "hand" appliqued it so that the Walt/Mickey would be bigger in proportion to the castle.  Plus I used Heather's wording (thanks Heather!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am off to start Sea World outfits with more great designs.



I so love this, great job!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Kristine,

   I am sorry for your rough week. When it rains, it pours and life just doesn't seem fair too often. I know God had a plan but it is so hard to see that when you are in the moment. Prayers.


----------



## birdie757

ellenbenny said:


> Here is the Pluto skirt I posted about earlier today that I want make the bowling shirt to go with for Hollywood studios and 50s prime time cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of images I thought I could choose from to put on the back.
> 
> I wish I knew how to digitize, but maybe I can trace and do hand applique.
> Not sure on the smaller features though, how do most people do those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR



I love the skirt!  If it were me I would do just the tv on the back...just applique the main parts of the tv and paint or use buttons for the knobs.  I might add the boomerang behind it though too since to me nothing represents that era more than that boomerang design.  My grandma has the design all over her kitchen table and counters....lol.


----------



## SallyfromDE

ellenbenny said:


> I could use some inspiration as well.
> 
> I have decided to make a 50s style outfit for DGD for lunch at 50s prime time cafe.  I made a poodle style skirt but instead of the poodle I used PLUTO.  I used Carla C's flouncy skirt pattern in pink.  I want to make a bowling style shirt to go with it.  It will be white and the placket, collar and sleeve linings will be black/white check.
> 
> What I need is an idea of what to put on the back of the shirt?  Something with a bowling shirt/disney/50s style theme?  I was thinking to just use the sign from the 50s prime time cafe?   But I would have to do that by hand or digitize it (which I don't know how to do, but I did download a free trial of digitizing software)
> 
> If someone has any better more creative ideas let me know.
> 
> I can post a picture of the skirt later (after work) if that would help with the creative process.



This is my Pluto skirt. I didn't think to do anything to the shirt. I just found a polo that I thought sort of reminded me of 50's. A do kerchief that we put on her pony tail. And cat eye sunglasses. I also think I found "spaldings" from Payless that were super cheap and worked for her in comfort. 






I love your skirt. The color really makes Pluto stand out. 



disneymomof1 said:


> Look what I got today !!!!!
> I won 20 fat quarters of gorgeous Jennifer Paganelli fabric from her blog !!!!
> I never win anything, and last week I won this fabric and a $5. gift card for Amazon.com  from another site!!!



You did go buy a lottery ticket? Didn't you?


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> Here my outfits for Chase's big give. I really enjoyed making these and wish I did more on the making end!
> 
> Chase's outfit -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For his sister -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for big sis -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for Dallas' class this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys got cars. I almost went with Wall-E but changed at the last minute. He told me last night they were going to watch Wall E today and today is the day he took them in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now onto outfits for us for SWW!



Jessica, I love the Big Give outfits!! That Tiana is so cute! 
You are so nice making all those crayon rollups!!! 



froggy33 said:


> Do you have a PE770 Teresa?  I am looking at one of these, and possibly the 780D, although, like others have said I just don't know if the extra money is worth the D.



I have the older one from Walmart, the 270D. The built in designs are not very good. They don't stitch out well, and they are all fill. Save the money and just buy Heather's designs, you will be a lot happier with them. 



NiniMorris said:


> OK...so today was supposed to be a catch up day.  Finishing up a lot of projects I have started, so I can get on with some new projects.
> 
> I am making a Snow White dress, using the precious bodice, and a Peek-a-Boo skirt, with an embroidered Dwarf on the Peeking portion.  I spent 30 minutes attaching the bodice and skirt together.  It was perfect!  The gathers were even and perfect!  After I finished using the serger, I went to put it on the hanger...where I discovered, I put the skirt on BACKWARDS!!!
> 
> Take two...it was going ok, not as perfect as the first time, but OK.  After I removed the pins and took it to the serger...I discovered the bobbin thread had ran out about half way through!
> 
> Take Three... well, let's just say it is on!  No where near perfect...in fact it looks terrible! I put it up...I'll go back to it sometime in a few weeks!  Right now, I don't ever want to see it again!
> 
> 
> ....so how has YOUR day been?
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> PS...thanks for the inspiration on the MVMCP...keep 'em coming!



UGGH!!!! I know just what you went through! It seems like I do my best work on things I sew wrong!!! 




livndisney said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know I got a message from Shardai this morning. So I hope to be chatting with her soon. (Please keep her in your prayers).



That is so good to hear! 



disneymomof1 said:


> Look what I got today !!!!!
> I won 20 fat quarters of gorgeous Jennifer Paganelli fabric from her blog !!!!
> I never win anything, and last week I won this fabric and a $5. gift card for Amazon.com  from another site!!!



I'm so excited that one of us won this!!!!!! YAY YOU!!!  I love the Carla! 



hollybearsmom said:


> So jealous of that fabric haul!  Congrats for winning!
> 
> Here is the finished, hemmed, and modeled shirt...



This is really cute!!! 



Jaylin said:


> Quick flyby question.  I've got a bunch of cheapy WallieWork tees laying around that I bought at the end of summer last year.  They all have that tiny pleating/gathering at the neckline instead of a plain tee.  Do you think it looks okay when you put an applique on them? Or does the shirt not lay right anymore?
> 
> Oh, and where does everyone get their Minnie big dot fabric from.  Joanne's only carries the small dot.
> 
> THANKS!!!



That sounds like the same T-shirt I used for Lydia's Thing 1 outfit. I thought it looked fine. And, if I EVER remember, I'll post a picture here! 

I got my Big Dot Minnie at Hancock's. If you can't find it, send me a PM. It's the same stuff I used on the girls' Audrey skirts. 



ellenbenny said:


> Here is the Pluto skirt I posted about earlier today that I want make the bowling shirt to go with for Hollywood studios and 50s prime time cafe.



I love this!!! It turned out so cute!!! I keep thinking I'd like to make one of these, but I just have never gotten around to it. Yours looks absolutely adorable! 

I love the Prime Time Cafe sign best! 



QuiverofArrows said:


> I did want to share on here that Geneva went to the cardiologist today and we had our best appointment yet. For the first time since she's been monitored (18 weeks in utero)...everything was WITHIN NORMAL LIMITS!! Her mitral valve is still measuring a negative 1.9 but up to negative 2 is still considered normal so she qualifies. Her next appointment with the cardiologist isn't for another five months! It was scary for us to move to the every 2 month appointments. I can't believe we're stretching them out for 5 months!! At one point her left ventricle was 30% smaller than the right but as of now, it is beautiful and it is the same size as the others! : ) She does have a fever of 102 for the past two days and I'm praying it's a quick bug or a tooth coming in.



That is WONDERFUL news!! 



Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished the "sample" dress for a customer.  I didn't want to use her fabric until I made sure she liked it so this is a sample.  I "hand" appliqued it so that the Walt/Mickey would be bigger in proportion to the castle.  Plus I used Heather's wording (thanks Heather!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



That turned out so cute!!! I can't believe it's just a sample! Wonderful job!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

QuiverofArrows said:


> Kristine~I am so very sorry for your losses this week. I'm sure this must be difficult for all the loved ones of those no longer with them. Was this your friend's first child? How far along was she? How is she doing?
> 
> I did want to share on here that Geneva went to the cardiologist today and we had our best appointment yet. For the first time since she's been monitored (18 weeks in utero)...everything was WITHIN NORMAL LIMITS!! Her mitral valve is still measuring a negative 1.9 but up to negative 2 is still considered normal so she qualifies. Her next appointment with the cardiologist isn't for another five months! It was scary for us to move to the every 2 month appointments. I can't believe we're stretching them out for 5 months!! At one point her left ventricle was 30% smaller than the right but as of now, it is beautiful and it is the same size as the others! : ) She does have a fever of 102 for the past two days and I'm praying it's a quick bug or a tooth coming in.



Great news about Geneva!!!! 

Thank you on the other matter.  My friend was 6 months along.  Her son had a genetic heart defect.  It is not her first.  She has a daughter who will be 2 next month.  She is doing ok.  She is Hindu so they have very different philosophical ideas about death than I do.  I think her beliefs are actually helping her get through this as well as she is.



Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished the "sample" dress for a customer.  I didn't want to use her fabric until I made sure she liked it so this is a sample.  I "hand" appliqued it so that the Walt/Mickey would be bigger in proportion to the castle.  Plus I used Heather's wording (thanks Heather!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back



that's a SAMPLE?????? 



jessica52877 said:


> Kristine,
> 
> I am sorry for your rough week. When it rains, it pours and life just doesn't seem fair too often. I know God had a plan but it is so hard to see that when you are in the moment. Prayers.



Thanks Jessica.  I posted on FB but I got a little pick me up when I got home from the wake tonight


----------



## NaeNae

Another day of storms and tornadoes, Ugg!  We went to the storm cellar or aka the "Tormato trap" (DGD4), but luckily they all went south of us!


----------



## h518may

birdie757 said:


> OMG!  My Ashley is also 4 and her birthday is also Nov 21st!  That is so crazy...we celebrated her 4th birthday the same weekend last year at WDW.  This year we can't though since her sister is due in Oct.



That's neat that they are both Ashley and exactly the same age.  Difference is we will not be having any little sister here, only an older brother.


----------



## ellenbenny

jessica52877 said:


> Here my outfits for Chase's big give. I really enjoyed making these and wish I did more on the making end!
> 
> Chase's outfit -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For his sister -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for big sis -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for Dallas' class this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys got cars. I almost went with Wall-E but changed at the last minute. He told me last night they were going to watch Wall E today and today is the day he took them in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now onto outfits for us for SWW!



Love the big give outfits, they will love them!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just taking my new countdown ticker for a spin!
> 
> Looks like we are going to get to go!!
> I still have to buy tickets for MNSSHP..We are going for 8 days, with 6 days of parks, one travel day and one water park day.
> 
> So that means potentially 7 outfits for each of the girls!! WOW! I haven't sewn like this for a trip before! Or if I did, it didn't seem like a lot at the time!
> Maybe because Megan was an only child and her clothes were little!
> 
> Lets see...
> something Tink
> something Dumbo
> something Belle
> mmmmm.....something mickey
> Oh! Something Nemo for sure!
> 
> Hannah's will be easier I think...
> But Megan will need a feliz, some audreys, simplysweet....easy fits....custom Ts...
> and DH saw the shirts I made the men for the Big Give and said he would be interested in having one! SO- Probably HS's Goofy and Donald shirts for him!
> The trick will be making them and not letting him wear them til the trip!



Congrats on a trip planned!



woodkins said:


> Another way you can do the logo of the cafe would be to handpaint it. It is much easier than people would lead you to believe  All you need to do is print out the logo to the size you want, and with a heat transfer pencil (you can buy them at Joann) trace the outline of the design on the back (you are essentially creating an iron on for lack of a better explaination). You iron the paper with the logo and the outline is then transferred onto the fabric. Then you just paint away using fabric paints. I like to use SoSoft paints by DecoArt. If you can color or paint by number you can do this. It is really easy and you get great results.
> 
> That is how I painted this logo for our Tiana Vida:



Thanks for the input.   That Tiana vida is really cute!  After reading all the suggestions I think I will try to hand applique the prime time sign, and possibly paint on the smaller details.  We'll see how that goes and I will post the results if successful.



Granna4679 said:


> Ellen - that is so cute!!!  If I were doing it, I would do the first one (the sign).  On the tiny details (like the word "Cafe"), I sometimes use a fabric pen and just draw it in.  Thats what I do for small eyes, whiskers, freckles, pin stripes, etc....you get the idea.



Thanks for your ideas.  What kind of fabric pens do you use?  Just permanent markers or are their special fabric pens to buy?



Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished the "sample" dress for a customer.  I didn't want to use her fabric until I made sure she liked it so this is a sample.  I "hand" appliqued it so that the Walt/Mickey would be bigger in proportion to the castle.  Plus I used Heather's wording (thanks Heather!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am off to start Sea World outfits with more great designs.



That is just gorgeous! I'm sure she will love it! 



birdie757 said:


> I love the skirt!  If it were me I would do just the tv on the back...just applique the main parts of the tv and paint or use buttons for the knobs.  I might add the boomerang behind it though too since to me nothing represents that era more than that boomerang design.  My grandma has the design all over her kitchen table and counters....lol.



Thanks for your help.  I think I will try to applique some of the sign, not sure how much detail I will include until I see how it looks.  I definitely won't be adding the coke advertisement 



SallyfromDE said:


> This is my Pluto skirt. I didn't think to do anything to the shirt. I just found a polo that I thought sort of reminded me of 50's. A do kerchief that we put on her pony tail. And cat eye sunglasses. I also think I found "spaldings" from Payless that were super cheap and worked for her in comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your skirt. The color really makes Pluto stand out.



Thanks!  Yours is really cute!  I think mine needs a petti under it. 



teresajoy said:


> J
> I love this!!! It turned out so cute!!! I keep thinking I'd like to make one of these, but I just have never gotten around to it. Yours looks absolutely adorable!
> 
> I love the Prime Time Cafe sign best!


Thanks!  I think it is unanimous, I will do some version of the sign.


----------



## teresajoy

I am finally remember to post the Dr. Seuss Audrey skirts! I made these for our Islands of Adventure day. Lydia wanted to be Thing 1 and Arminda was Thing 2. Then, Brian asked if I could make shirts for everyone!  I love that man! 

So, here are too many pictures for yah!

I took these pictures AFTER they wore them all day!  So, they are a bit wrinkled and not real clean! 

Front of Lydia's Skirt, with Fish and Thing 1






Instead of the Fish, Arminda had the Cat in the Hat, and Thing 2 on her skirt:





And the back of both of them looked like this. 




If I made them again, I think I'd leave out the white and aqua ruffle. 

You can kind of see Lydia's shirt in this one. It's gathered at the neckline. 





A fairly bad picture of everyone, but the only one I have of us all together!





And, just my family





Lydia in "line" (there was no line though!) for the Dr. Seuss ride:





We had a lot of fun at IOA! The park was EMPTY! Everything except that tower thing was a walk on, and Corey and Lydia went on that and were done within 10 minutes of going into the line! They were the only two that went on it. And, since I'm posting pictures, I'll post that one too. 

My finger is over Lydia, but you can see Corey. 





Without the finger in the way:





and, it went way up:






I was really hoping Lydia would be too short for this ride, it scares me! She didn't mind it at all though.


----------



## teresajoy

Granna4679 said:


> Question:  My DGD5 has requested the "blue" Tiana dress for Halloween.  Any ideas on which pattern you would use to make that kind of dress for a five year old?



I'm not sure! I talked a Big Give family into doing the green one because I didn't want to have to think about it!!!  Where's Janet? She always has great suggestions for patterns!



SallyfromDE said:


> This is my Pluto skirt. I didn't think to do anything to the shirt. I just found a polo that I thought sort of reminded me of 50's. A do kerchief that we put on her pony tail. And cat eye sunglasses. I also think I found "spaldings" from Payless that were super cheap and worked for her in comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your skirt. The color really makes Pluto stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> You did go buy a lottery ticket? Didn't you?



I was hoping you would post this again!!! It's one of my favorite outfits, and such a cute picture!!!

How are you doing? I've been thinking of you so much. 



NaeNae said:


> Another day of storms and tornadoes, Ugg!  We went to the storm cellar or aka the "Tormato trap" (DGD4), but luckily they all went south of us!



Stay safe!! And, head for the tomoto trap if you need to!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished the "sample" dress for a customer.  I didn't want to use her fabric until I made sure she liked it so this is a sample.  I "hand" appliqued it so that the Walt/Mickey would be bigger in proportion to the castle.  Plus I used Heather's wording (thanks Heather!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am off to start Sea World outfits with more great designs.



Love this...how do you become a customer?


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


>


So cute!  Love the fabrics!



teresajoy said:


> We loved meeting you and Joe too!!!  Corey really liked talking computers with you!
> The book was "Down and Out in the Magic Kingdom" Corey wanted me to make sure you knew it wasn't a kids book, and he hasn't actually read it all! So, be warned. Here's a link to a site where you can download it:
> ***************/bZdb1v
> I also saw a place where you could download the audio version.


Thanks!  I tried reading the first page.  It might be too heavy for me.



Granna4679 said:


>


Beautiful!!!



*Toadstool* said:


> *OPINIONS AGAIN PLS!*
> I appreciate everyones comments about resorts. I really think we are going to stay at the Poly.
> I'm considering going to Disney World on December 12th through 17th or 18th.. Was going to go November 14 through 20th. For some reason it is cheaper in December so that is why I am considering it.
> Anything bad about going then? Why is it cheaper??
> My laptop that I have only had for a month decided to just stop working. The hard drive has to be replaced. I am on my DH's computer, but will check in soon.
> Also does anyone know if I can celebrate my Hannah's birthday while there and actually say its her birthday?? Her birthday is on November 23rd.. My DH is offshore then so we can't go then. Does it matter to them at all?? She is set on having her birthday at Cindy's castle... I'm hoping they won't care that it is 2 weeks later.
> 
> 
> Alicia - Her shirt is great! You made a great save!


No problem with the birthday.  

I really love the Poly.  Such a great location!  Love the beach, tiki torches, lush landscape, watching the castle change colors, the Electric Water Pagent....if you're booking a garden view I like the Tokelea (sp?) longhouse-bigger rooms, all floors have balconies and a great central location.

Early Dec is a great time to go-you'll love it.  Just make outfits that can be layered as it can be 90 or highs in the 40s.




tricia said:


>


Love those pants!  Table runners and Buzz outfit great too!



birdie757 said:


> Yeah!  I decided on the crib set theme!  I just placed my order for the basics.  I am going with the Alphabet Flower Fairies by Michael Miller.  I am going to use the large strawberry fairy panel for the main part of the quilt.  I am going to applique the individual alphabet squares from the other panel to the inside of the bumpers.  I got some of the white all over fairy print for a sheet and other misc things.  I am going to coordinate with white, green and red with white polka dots for the valances, dust ruffles, and all that other jazz.  Here is a link to the line so you can see what I am talking about http://www.michaelmillerfabrics.com/MMF/Swatch2.cfm?&Gnam=Alphabet%20Flower%20Fairies...
> 
> I wanted something totally different from dd's room.  It looks like a pink and purple princess bomb went off in there...lol.  I also hope this is a design that she won't grow out of too soon.
> 
> What do you guys think?


What a great line of fabric!!!



HeatherSue said:


> FOUR MORE DAYS!!
> Skirt front (I did the appliques on water soluble stabilizer and then stitched them on the sheer fabric):


Love everything but I really LOVE that skirt!!!!  All the other other outfits are great too.  My kids would love those Sponge Bob shirts!



goodferry said:


> You all have inspired me (and my daughters) with your beautiful creations, so for the first time in over 6 years, I broke out the sewing machine again. Here's my first attempt, a Cinderella work dress. I am not happy with the tie on the apron, so I am redoing it, I will post that later!


That looks great as do all your outfits!  Great job on the applique too!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> SOARIN-
> I don't know if Megan will be tall enough- she is 38" now (no shoes) and we go in Oct- she would need to be 40"
> 
> But have any of you taken a 4yr old on Soarin?
> 
> Test Track???


My youngest DD was tall enough to ride both of these at 3 1/2.  Before I took her on Soarin I didn't understand why there would be a height restriction.  She HATED it!  She was a bit afraid of heights.  She tried to climb out of her seat the entire ride.  I kept her down and tried to shield her eyes and ears.  She declared she would NEVER ride it again.  On the same trip she LOVED Test Track!!!

Next year at 4 1/2 she wasn't crazy about going on but did it willingly sitting between me and her older sister.  This time I think she was old enough to realize it was "just a movie".  She LOVED it and insists she ALWAYS has.

She's now 7.  She rode Everest at 5 and hasn't been back on yet but I think she might want to try it this summer.




Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sorry that I haven't been around and thanks to everyone who has shown support over FB.  My best friend's son was born sleeping on May 5th and Sunday my oldest childhood friend was in a freak accident-fell and hit his head- and wasn't found in time to save him.  The wake is tonight and funeral is tomorrow.  I thank you all for your love, support, and prayers...you girls are the best ((HUGS))


I'm so sorry.



jessica52877 said:


> Here my outfits for Chase's big give. I really enjoyed making these and wish I did more on the making end!
> 
> Chase's outfit -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For his sister -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for big sis -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for Dallas' class this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys got cars. I almost went with Wall-E but changed at the last minute. He told me last night they were going to watch Wall E today and today is the day he took them in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now onto outfits for us for SWW!


Those are ALL so great!  Sure they will all be well loved.  I would never have the patients to make enough crayon roll ups for an entire class. 



disneymomof1 said:


> Look what I got today !!!!!
> I won 20 fat quarters of gorgeous Jennifer Paganelli fabric from her blog !!!!
> I never win anything, and last week I won this fabric and a $5. gift card for Amazon.com  from another site!!!


SO cool!!!



hollybearsmom said:


> Here is the finished, hemmed, and modeled shirt...


Great job!



ellenbenny said:


> Here is the Pluto skirt I posted about earlier today that I want make the bowling shirt to go with for Hollywood studios and 50s prime time cafe.


Love the skirt!  I found this more simplified version of the sign:
http://blog.ricknroxy.com/dinner-at-the-50s-prime-time-cafe-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



woodkins said:


> Another way you can do the logo of the cafe would be to handpaint it. It is much easier than people would lead you to believe  All you need to do is print out the logo to the size you want, and with a heat transfer pencil (you can buy them at Joann) trace the outline of the design on the back (you are essentially creating an iron on for lack of a better explaination). You iron the paper with the logo and the outline is then transferred onto the fabric. Then you just paint away using fabric paints. I like to use SoSoft paints by DecoArt. If you can color or paint by number you can do this. It is really easy and you get great results.
> 
> That is how I painted this logo for our Tiana Vida:


WOW!  That is painted!  I might have to try painting a shirt for DS-he wants a Carousel of Progress T.



Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished the "sample" dress for a customer.  I didn't want to use her fabric until I made sure she liked it so this is a sample.  I "hand" appliqued it so that the Walt/Mickey would be bigger in proportion to the castle.  Plus I used Heather's wording (thanks Heather!).


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that!!!!!



teresajoy said:


>


Those are great!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

Granna4679 said:


> and the back




I sure do love me some butt ruffles.  Your Walt & Mickey came out great.  I need to practice on the small space stuff.  Any tricks?


----------



## h518may

Question----Does anyone know of a Ratatouille embroidery design? 

 I have looked all over etsy and can't find one.  We are going to France for lunch during our trip and hope to see Remy.  I was thinking a dress for DD with the Eiffel tower material and Remy embroidered on.  I have a 4x4 hope, and I don't think I am good enough to do a design by hand.  

Thanks

April


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Anita~your sample dress is amazing! Love it!

Where is the best place to buy the Vida pattern? My girls would like for me to use that to make their Thanksgiving outfits this year.

Also, any suggestions on where to get Grinch fabric? That's what my 7yo would like for her VMCP outfit. Thanks.

We really need to decide this week what we will be doing for the park days. We priced it out and the children are saying they would rather have a 6 day ticket instead of a character meal. We would make them with no expiration so we could spread the days out over a vacation now and then another the following year. I think the thoughts are that if we do that then the following year we would have enough money for some character meals since we wouldn't have to buy our tickets. We can use our GAD tickets as a credit towards the 6 day purchase. I guess I could make a reservation just for Chef Mickey now and then cancel closer to the date if we end up having enough money for the other tickets. (Children are now motivated to declutter because we are following Dave Ramsey's advice and not charging a thing. ;-D) Perhaps I could mark the 6 week out date from our trip and make that the deadline to cancel our ADR. 

Guess I'll try to go back to bed in a bit. Geneva appears to have a tummy bug and is still running a fever, even after Motrin. BTW, if you have any children's Tylenol then you need to check to see if it's been recalled. We don't use it often but have it here in case someone has a high fever or can't sleep. Ours was recalled so I'll have to call in the morning to see what to do. It wasn't recalled during the previous two recalls but is now.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

I forgot to share Geneva's caring bridge site and will try to remember to add it to my sig line. 

caringbridge.org/visit/Geneva

I haven't updated the pictures because I haven't figured out how to resize them yet. I know. Again, another pathetic techie problem for me.


----------



## Haganfam5

LOVE the things posted ladies! The Mickey Vida is just darling! and it's just a sample? You are so patient to have to make that again. It came out wonderful.

Teresa, your pics are so great! The "thing" shirts are so wonderful and the girls skirts were just perfect! Your family looks like they were having a great time. I cannot wait to see more from your trip. I cannot believe IOA was dead. We have never been there....do you think it was worth the money, or would be worth it for children that won't make the height requirements? Maybe next year, we will do it. 

I feel like you now Teresa, 5 days before your trip! I have so much to do and today is my last final day at school. So after class, it is all work, work, work until vacation! I have not had time to comment on everything but I have been lurking and checking out the amazing creations. I will be sure to post pics of my customs, even if it is not until after the trip!


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> I'm not sure! I talked a Big Give family into doing the green one because I didn't want to have to think about it!!!  Where's Janet? She always has great suggestions for patterns!



Howdy! I'm here, just a little crazed and time challenged since we head west in 2 weeks...

I saw the post about Tiana's blue gown and thought about responding, then realized I had........nothing..... at least nothing but a request from Katie to have one for our December trip!


I am probably going to give that one a go, but can't tell you exactly how yet..... I'll probably start with one of the bodices I use on all my princess gowns, then add a flared skirt instead of a full gathered one, and embellish from there........So you see.........nothing much to offer.

TERESA: The Seuss outfits are DARLING! 

I love Seuss landing..... and the Cat in the Hat ride too!


----------



## littlepeppers

teresajoy said:


> A fairly bad picture of everyone, but the only one I have of us all together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



My kids love Dr. seuse.  We saw a Grinch Ice display at the Gaylord Texan in Grapevine last year.  They went nuts, so I could only imagine going to Seuseville.

I wish we could go to Universal.  We will not get to go until both kids can get on the rides b/c DS is a chicken.  DH will not pay park admission for no one to ride anything.  By the time we get to go, you can just send my your DD great skirt.  The colors are perfect.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Aisling was 40 inches at 3!  She went on all of those no problem.  By 5 she was able to get on EVERYTHING.  The only things she hasn't done yet was ToT and RnRC but that we'll change next week!  At 6, she's a little over 50 inches!   (I swear i recall giving birth to a premmie )
> 
> Sorry that I haven't been around and thanks to everyone who has shown support over FB.  My best friend's son was born sleeping on May 5th and Sunday my oldest childhood friend was in a freak accident-fell and hit his head- and wasn't found in time to save him.  The wake is tonight and funeral is tomorrow.  I thank you all for your love, support, and prayers...you girls are the best ((HUGS))




Just popping in...but wanted to give you ...what a bad week!  One of my Dad's friends passed away this week also.  I will say prayers for you!


----------



## teresajoy

lovesdumbo said:


> My youngest DD was tall enough to ride both of these at 3 1/2.  Before I took her on Soarin I didn't understand why there would be a height restriction.  She HATED it!  She was a bit afraid of heights.  She tried to climb out of her seat the entire ride.  I kept her down and tried to shield her eyes and ears.  She declared she would NEVER ride it again.  On the same trip she LOVED Test Track!!!
> 
> Next year at 4 1/2 she wasn't crazy about going on but did it willingly sitting between me and her older sister.  This time I think she was old enough to realize it was "just a movie".  She LOVED it and insists she ALWAYS has.!


That would be so scary!!! I'm glad you were able to keep her in her seat! 



h518may said:


> Question----Does anyone know of a Ratatouille embroidery design?
> 
> I have looked all over etsy and can't find one.  We are going to France for lunch during our trip and hope to see Remy.  I was thinking a dress for DD with the Eiffel tower material and Remy embroidered on.  I have a 4x4 hope, and I don't think I am good enough to do a design by hand.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> April



I did a quick search for "ratatouille embroidery designs" and found some on a few auction sites. One was called http://www.plunderhere.com , which I have never heard of before. 



Haganfam5 said:


> LOVE the things posted ladies! The Mickey Vida is just darling! and it's just a sample? You are so patient to have to make that again. It came out wonderful.
> 
> Teresa, your pics are so great! The "thing" shirts are so wonderful and the girls skirts were just perfect! Your family looks like they were having a great time. I cannot wait to see more from your trip. I cannot believe IOA was dead. We have never been there....do you think it was worth the money, or would be worth it for children that won't make the height requirements? Maybe next year, we will do it.
> 
> I feel like you now Teresa, 5 days before your trip! I have so much to do and today is my last final day at school. So after class, it is all work, work, work until vacation! I have not had time to comment on everything but I have been lurking and checking out the amazing creations. I will be sure to post pics of my customs, even if it is not until after the trip!



Thanks Jessica! The Thing shirts were pretty fun. We didn't pay for our tickets, we got them all free, two by going through a timeshare tour a few years ago, and then some on Mycokerewards.  My kids loved it, so I would think it would be worth it to pay for them.  Seuslanding is all about kids rides, and there is a place in the Jurasic Park area that is a discovery center thing that little kids like, there is a playground area over there too. Well, big kids like it too! There are things in most sections that are for little kids. I have lots of pictures up on Facebook, if you want to check them out. I'm not doing a TR for this one. I still need to finish my one from last year! 



mom2rtk said:


> Howdy! I'm here, just a little crazed and time challenged since we head west in 2 weeks...
> 
> I saw the post about Tiana's blue gown and thought about responding, then realized I had........nothing..... at least nothing but a request from Katie to have one for our December trip!
> 
> 
> I am probably going to give that one a go, but can't tell you exactly how yet..... I'll probably start with one of the bodices I use on all my princess gowns, then add a flared skirt instead of a full gathered one, and embellish from there........So you see.........nothing much to offer.
> 
> TERESA: The Seuss outfits are DARLING!
> 
> I love Seuss landing..... and the Cat in the Hat ride too!



I was counting on you Janet!    I am excited to see what you are going to come up with! 

Thanks! I really liked how these skirts turned out! They got quite a few compliments, which is always nice! And, Arminda even wore hers to school yesterday. 



littlepeppers said:


> My kids love Dr. seuse.  We saw a Grinch Ice display at the Gaylord Texan in Grapevine last year.  They went nuts, so I could only imagine going to Seuseville.
> 
> I wish we could go to Universal.  We will not get to go until both kids can get on the rides b/c DS is a chicken.  DH will not pay park admission for no one to ride anything.  By the time we get to go, you can just send my your DD great skirt.  The colors are perfect.



Thank you! Like I said, we had a lot of fun here. We've gone when Lydia was about 3 too, so she wasn't riding many of the rides then. It was fun, but this was definitely more fun, since she could (and did!) ride almost everything.


----------



## Granna4679

Granna4679 said:


> Wow....what a day...so essentially, you have put together 3 dresses!! Ha!  You crack me up!  We have all done those kinds of things.



Yes, I am quoting myself.  I just have to say...I went home last night and had "one of those days".  I stitched out Heather's new "Believe" design.  I made the mistake of walking away from the machine.  I must have mistakenly hit the "mirror image" button because when I came back in the room, it had stitched the whole image backwards...it wouldn't be so bad except that "BELIEVE" is backwards....ha!  



Disneymom1218 said:


> I so love this, great job!!!!





teresajoy said:


> That turned out so cute!!! I can't believe it's just a sample! Wonderful job!





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> that's a SAMPLE??????





ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for your ideas.  What kind of fabric pens do you use?  Just permanent markers or are their special fabric pens to buy?
> 
> That is just gorgeous! I'm sure she will love it!





erikawolf2004 said:


> Love this...how do you become a customer?





littlepeppers said:


> I sure do love me some butt ruffles.  Your Walt & Mickey came out great.  I need to practice on the small space stuff.  Any tricks?





QuiverofArrows said:


> Anita~your sample dress is amazing! Love it!
> 
> Where is the best place to buy the Vida pattern? My girls would like for me to use that to make their Thanksgiving outfits this year.





Haganfam5 said:


> LOVE the things posted ladies! The Mickey Vida is just darling! and it's just a sample? You are so patient to have to make that again. It came out wonderful.





mom2rtk said:


> I saw the post about Tiana's blue gown and thought about responding, then realized I had........nothing..... at least nothing but a request from Katie to have one for our December trip!
> 
> 
> I am probably going to give that one a go, but can't tell you exactly how yet..... I'll probably start with one of the bodices I use on all my princess gowns, then add a flared skirt instead of a full gathered one, and embellish from there........So you see.........nothing much to offer.



Thanks Everyone!  I really had fun with this.  I need a break from "butt ruffles" for a bit though.  Ha!  I will post the final one when I get it done as well.  
As for the fabric markers, I use markers made especially for fabric.  Not just any permanent marker (even though Sharpies and the like say they are permanent, they do tend to bleed).  I bought mine @ Hobby Lobby in the section where the tshirts and embellishments for those are.

Thanks Janet.  I guess we will brainstorm together for the "blue" Tiana dress. 
My DGD is adamant that she will have the blue dress, gloves and blue tiara.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

hollybearsmom said:


> So jealous of that fabric haul!  Congrats for winning!
> 
> Here is the finished, hemmed, and modeled shirt...


That is just so very cute, super job!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just taking my new countdown ticker for a spin!


Congrats on the trip and good luck for the new customs, love the ticker.


ellenbenny said:


> Here is the Pluto skirt I posted about earlier today that I want make the bowling shirt to go with for Hollywood studios and 50s prime time cafe.


I know you have gotten suggestions on how to get the image on the back already and the skirt is just adorable.


QuiverofArrows said:


> Kristine~I am so very sorry for your losses this week. I'm sure this must be difficult for all the loved ones of those no longer with them. Was this your friend's first child? How far along was she? How is she doing?
> 
> I did want to share on here that Geneva went to the cardiologist today and we had our best appointment yet. For the first time since she's been monitored (18 weeks in utero)...everything was WITHIN NORMAL LIMITS!! Her mitral valve is still measuring a negative 1.9 but up to negative 2 is still considered normal so she qualifies. Her next appointment with the cardiologist isn't for another five months! It was scary for us to move to the every 2 month appointments. I can't believe we're stretching them out for 5 months!! At one point her left ventricle was 30% smaller than the right but as of now, it is beautiful and it is the same size as the others! : ) She does have a fever of 102 for the past two days and I'm praying it's a quick bug or a tooth coming in.


Kristine, I know that God has plan and at times we don't understand or even like it.  Yet we are God's children and He loves us.  

That is just wonderful news on the your Dr. Appt and the great improvement.  5 months is a nice long wait and again, congrats on all the good news.



Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished the "sample" dress for a customer.  I didn't want to use her fabric until I made sure she liked it so this is a sample.  I "hand" appliqued it so that the Walt/Mickey would be bigger in proportion to the castle.  Plus I used Heather's wording (thanks Heather!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...
> Now I am off to start Sea World outfits with more great designs.


Just beautiful!  You have mad skilz for applique.


NaeNae said:


> Another day of storms and tornadoes, Ugg!  We went to the storm cellar or aka the "Tormato trap" (DGD4), but luckily they all went south of us!


NaeNae, I am glad you are safe and that the kiddos liked the cellar.  You are smart to have supplies down there to make it fun.  Stay safe!



teresajoy said:


> Front of Lydia's Skirt, with Fish and Thing 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fairly bad picture of everyone, but the only one I have of us all together!


Lovely customs and fun outfits.  Glad the park was empty and you got to walk on rides.  Free tickets are the best.


----------



## mom2rtk

Granna4679 said:


> Thanks Janet.  I guess we will brainstorm together for the "blue" Tiana dress.
> My DGD is adamant that she will have the blue dress, gloves and blue tiara.



Hey Anita! I don't recall when you need your dress by, nor do I have a clue when the mood will strike me to start mine, but feel free to PM me any time to see if I have suggestions yet.

I will tell you that you can find white gloves pretty easily, but not child size blue ones. When I need a special size, I buy adult sizes and shorten the fingers and take in the side seam. Don't recall how old your DGD is but this might be an option for you.

Katie has loved this gown since the moment she saw it!


----------



## PrincessKell

Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished the "sample" dress for a customer.  I didn't want to use her fabric until I made sure she liked it so this is a sample.  I "hand" appliqued it so that the Walt/Mickey would be bigger in proportion to the castle.  Plus I used Heather's wording (thanks Heather!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am off to start Sea World outfits with more great designs.



That is awesome! And a sample dress... I love all the fabric choices, and Walt and Mickey, melt my heart. totally love it.


----------



## Granna4679

mom2rtk said:


> Hey Anita! I don't recall when you need your dress by, nor do I have a clue when the mood will strike me to start mine, but feel free to PM me any time to see if I have suggestions yet.
> 
> I will tell you that you can find white gloves pretty easily, but not child size blue ones. When I need a special size, I buy adult sizes and shorten the fingers and take in the side seam. Don't recall how old your DGD is but this might be an option for you.
> 
> Katie has loved this gown since the moment she saw it!



Janet - I don't need the dress until Halloween.  She is 5.  She is soooo in love with Tiana.  I will PM you when I get ready to do that.  I hope I can figure something out....every single time I see her she asks me if I have her dress ready like Tiana.  She doesn't understand how long away Halloween is so she thinks I need to do it now.  Ha!  If I come up with anything I will let you know too.  
I did find the blue children's gloves already and snatched them up while I could.  They are at http://www.greatglovesonline.com/s=greatglovesonline.com/
They already came and are really cute.

THERESA - I love all of the outfits you posted.  I need to go over to FB when I get home and check out your trip pictures.  You all look like you were having a great time.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Hi everyone I just wanted to stop in and say hello to everyone. Your stuff looks great. I have nothing to show right now ,  I am a busy bee.  Everyones things look great. Have a great day.


----------



## mom2rtk

Granna4679 said:


> Janet - I don't need the dress until Halloween.  She is 5.  She is soooo in love with Tiana.  I will PM you when I get ready to do that.  I hope I can figure something out....every single time I see her she asks me if I have her dress ready like Tiana.  She doesn't understand how long away Halloween is so she thinks I need to do it now.  Ha!  If I come up with anything I will let you know too.
> I did find the blue children's gloves already and snatched them up while I could.  They are at http://www.greatglovesonline.com/s=greatglovesonline.com/
> They already came and are really cute.



Thanks for the link Anita! I have customers ask about gloves all the time and can't help much because I do so much to Katie's. I'll still probably keep using the adult ones for Katie because she's 9, and with the 19" adult length, they become almost an opera length on her which we both like. It's hard to find kids gloves that go over elbow!   Can't imagine why.... there surely must be a high demand for them!

You're getting me excited about blue Tiana now! We saw the gown at the Disney on Ice princess gown exhibit and Katie fell in love with it!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ellenbenny said:


> Love the big give outfits, they will love them!!
> 
> Thanks!  Yours is really cute!  I think mine needs a petti under it.



I love to make this skirt. I cut 2 of the skirt, make top skirt a few inches shorter. For the "lining", I buy rolls of tulle, I think they are about 6 inches wide. Super gather it. Then I sew it down on the "lining", and a second row, with the bottom just covering the stitches from the 1st row. Cheaters petti. I usually just sew my lining and top skirt together. 



teresajoy said:


> I was hoping you would post this again!!! It's one of my favorite outfits, and such a cute picture!!!
> 
> How are you doing? I've been thinking of you so much.



Thank you so much for asking. The hardest part was going back to work. All my coworkers are super nice, and express thier sympthy. But the company I work for never even sent me a condolence card. It just devestates me!!! I've been there for 30 years and they can't acknowledge my sorrow??? 

Doing a little bit of cleaning around the house. A realtor is supposed to be here in a few days. My mother was a pack rat!!  But I know she is with Dad (my step raised me), he passed away 4 years ago, and she'd missed him very much. 

Sorry to "talk" too much. But it makes me feel better. 




h518may said:


> Question----Does anyone know of a Ratatouille embroidery design?
> 
> I have looked all over etsy and can't find one.  We are going to France for lunch during our trip and hope to see Remy.  I was thinking a dress for DD with the Eiffel tower material and Remy embroidered on.  I have a 4x4 hope, and I don't think I am good enough to do a design by hand.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> April



I bought some a few years ago. They aren't great. I can see why they were cheap. But that was all I've ever seen. If you PM me, I'll be bad and share them with you.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Oops........ it was a dup. Got an error message.


----------



## ellenbenny

SallyfromDE said:


> I love to make this skirt. I cut 2 of the skirt, make top skirt a few inches shorter. For the "lining", I buy rolls of tulle, I think they are about 6 inches wide. Super gather it. Then I sew it down on the "lining", and a second row, with the bottom just covering the stitches from the 1st row. Cheaters petti. I usually just sew my lining and top skirt together.



I already made this as a skort, with built in shorts underneath.  I wonder if I can sew the tulle around the yoke part of the shorts like you did with the underskirt?


----------



## fairygoodmother

Drive by posting here...life is a bit overwhelming at the moment (is there a "pulling hair out by the roots in frustration" smilie?)

For those of you who have not seen this on facebook, my older dd could use help.  As an interior architecture and design major, she has the opportunity to win a substantial amount of money in a contest sponsored by Benjamin Moore Paints.  She needs votes.  BMP will only consider the top 10 "vote-getters" in this design contest, and she has currently dropped to 12th place.  She NEEDS to stay in the top 10 until the end of this phase of the contest, which is May 31st.

Please, please, go here:  
http://envisioncolorcontest.com/gallery/entry/441
This is her design.  Click on "like it", register, click "like it" again - it will change to "I like it" -- and you've voted.  You may only vote once, but you may vote using any and ALL email addresses you have.  And Benjamin Moore assures that they won't use, sell, loan, etc.  your email address.

We appreciate your help.   
One of these days I'll be back to catch up and maybe post my own stuff...life is, as I said, overwhelming.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> Thanks Jessica! The Thing shirts were pretty fun. We didn't pay for our tickets, we got them all free, two by going through a timeshare tour a few years ago, and then some on Mycokerewards.  My kids loved it, so I would think it would be worth it to pay for them.  Seuslanding is all about kids rides, and there is a place in the Jurasic Park area that is a discovery center thing that little kids like, there is a playground area over there too. Well, big kids like it too! There are things in most sections that are for little kids. I have lots of pictures up on Facebook, if you want to check them out. I'm not doing a TR for this one. I still need to finish my one from last year!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I really liked how these skirts turned out! They got quite a few compliments, which is always nice! And, Arminda even wore hers to school yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Like I said, we had a lot of fun here. We've gone when Lydia was about 3 too, so she wasn't riding many of the rides then. It was fun, but this was definitely more fun, since she could (and did!) ride almost everything.



Looks like you had fun!  I'm saving these in my brain for our "talking about but not yet planned" Universal trip this summer...and Heather's Seaworld and SpongeBob outfits too.  Can y'all put them in the Photobucket account so I don't bother you when I start to sew.  

How did you score tix on MyCokeRewards?  I've been saving them for years, specifically for Royal Caribbean perks, but I'm never able to cash them in on anything good...I've got almost 3K in points!



Granna4679 said:


> Thanks Janet.  I guess we will brainstorm together for the "blue" Tiana dress.
> My DGD is adamant that she will have the blue dress, gloves and blue tiara.



LOL...she sounds like Rebecca...she had me pause the DVD in the exact point where Lottie is telling her daddy she needs a new dress, just so she can point out the one (purple, in the 2nd row!) she wants me to make for her next!  Years ago I made the original Cinderella that Disney had in the pattern books for my middle dd...I was going to skip the gloves because I thought they'd be a bother to a 3yo...but she insisted too "I need glubs, how can I be beautiful without glubs?!"  I found them at a specialty store for children's pagent wear, and she did wear them!


----------



## ellenbenny

fairygoodmother said:


> Drive by posting here...life is a bit overwhelming at the moment (is there a "pulling hair out by the roots in frustration" smilie?)
> 
> For those of you who have not seen this on facebook, my older dd could use help.  As an interior architecture and design major, she has the opportunity to win a substantial amount of money in a contest sponsored by Benjamin Moore Paints.  She needs votes.  BMP will only consider the top 10 "vote-getters" in this design contest, and she has currently dropped to 12th place.  She NEEDS to stay in the top 10 until the end of this phase of the contest, which is May 31st.
> 
> Please, please, go here:
> http://envisioncolorcontest.com/gallery/entry/441
> This is her design.  Click on "like it", register, click "like it" again - it will change to "I like it" -- and you've voted.  You may only vote once, but you may vote using any and ALL email addresses you have.  And Benjamin Moore assures that they won't use, sell, loan, etc.  your email address.
> 
> We appreciate your help.
> One of these days I'll be back to catch up and maybe post my own stuff...life is, as I said, overwhelming.



Just voted.  Good luck!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ellenbenny said:


> I already made this as a skort, with built in shorts underneath.  I wonder if I can sew the tulle around the yoke part of the shorts like you did with the underskirt?



Another yoke? I think that would work.


----------



## Disneymom1218

fairygoodmother said:


> Drive by posting here...life is a bit overwhelming at the moment (is there a "pulling hair out by the roots in frustration" smilie?)
> 
> For those of you who have not seen this on facebook, my older dd could use help.  As an interior architecture and design major, she has the opportunity to win a substantial amount of money in a contest sponsored by Benjamin Moore Paints.  She needs votes.  BMP will only consider the top 10 "vote-getters" in this design contest, and she has currently dropped to 12th place.  She NEEDS to stay in the top 10 until the end of this phase of the contest, which is May 31st.
> 
> Please, please, go here:
> http://envisioncolorcontest.com/gallery/entry/441
> This is her design.  Click on "like it", register, click "like it" again - it will change to "I like it" -- and you've voted.  You may only vote once, but you may vote using any and ALL email addresses you have.  And Benjamin Moore assures that they won't use, sell, loan, etc.  your email address.
> 
> We appreciate your help.
> One of these days I'll be back to catch up and maybe post my own stuff...life is, as I said, overwhelming.



she has my vote, she's quite talented.


----------



## 3girlsfun

Ok ladies, I have been studying up and I am going to buy fabric and a pattern tomorrow! I am excited and nervous! 

I made a no sew tutu on Sunday night and it was a lot of fun! We shall see how this goes!


----------



## babynala

hollybearsmom said:


> So jealous of that fabric haul!  Congrats for winning!
> 
> Here is the finished, hemmed, and modeled shirt...


Great shirt



ellenbenny said:


> Here is the Pluto skirt I posted about earlier today that I want make the bowling shirt to go with for Hollywood studios and 50s prime time cafe.


What a fun skirt.



QuiverofArrows said:


> Kristine~I am so very sorry for your losses this week. I'm sure this must be difficult for all the loved ones of those no longer with them. Was this your friend's first child? How far along was she? How is she doing?
> 
> I did want to share on here that Geneva went to the cardiologist today and we had our best appointment yet. For the first time since she's been monitored (18 weeks in utero)...everything was WITHIN NORMAL LIMITS!! Her mitral valve is still measuring a negative 1.9 but up to negative 2 is still considered normal so she qualifies. Her next appointment with the cardiologist isn't for another five months! It was scary for us to move to the every 2 month appointments. I can't believe we're stretching them out for 5 months!! At one point her left ventricle was 30% smaller than the right but as of now, it is beautiful and it is the same size as the others! : ) She does have a fever of 102 for the past two days and I'm praying it's a quick bug or a tooth coming in.


This must be very encouraging.   I hope Geneva continues to improve.



Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished the "sample" dress for a customer.  I didn't want to use her fabric until I made sure she liked it so this is a sample.  I "hand" appliqued it so that the Walt/Mickey would be bigger in proportion to the castle.  Plus I used Heather's wording (thanks Heather!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am off to start Sea World outfits with more great designs.


Wow, wow, wow.  This dress is great.  I love how you combined the designs, the castle is beautiful.  



teresajoy said:


> I am finally remember to post the Dr. Seuss Audrey skirts! I made these for our Islands of Adventure day. Lydia wanted to be Thing 1 and Arminda was Thing 2. Then, Brian asked if I could make shirts for everyone!  I love that man!
> 
> So, here are too many pictures for yah!
> 
> I took these pictures AFTER they wore them all day!  So, they are a bit wrinkled and not real clean!
> 
> Front of Lydia's Skirt, with Fish and Thing 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of the Fish, Arminda had the Cat in the Hat, and Thing 2 on her skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back of both of them looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I made them again, I think I'd leave out the white and aqua ruffle.
> 
> You can kind of see Lydia's shirt in this one. It's gathered at the neckline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fairly bad picture of everyone, but the only one I have of us all together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just my family


Looks like you guys had a great time on your trip.  I love the "Thing Family". The skirts look so pretty.  Love the fabric choices for the ruffles.  



fairygoodmother said:


> Drive by posting here...life is a bit overwhelming at the moment (is there a "pulling hair out by the roots in frustration" smilie?)
> 
> For those of you who have not seen this on facebook, my older dd could use help.  As an interior architecture and design major, she has the opportunity to win a substantial amount of money in a contest sponsored by Benjamin Moore Paints.  She needs votes.  BMP will only consider the top 10 "vote-getters" in this design contest, and she has currently dropped to 12th place.  She NEEDS to stay in the top 10 until the end of this phase of the contest, which is May 31st.
> 
> Please, please, go here:
> http://envisioncolorcontest.com/gallery/entry/441
> This is her design.  Click on "like it", register, click "like it" again - it will change to "I like it" -- and you've voted.  You may only vote once, but you may vote using any and ALL email addresses you have.  And Benjamin Moore assures that they won't use, sell, loan, etc.  your email address.
> 
> We appreciate your help.
> One of these days I'll be back to catch up and maybe post my own stuff...life is, as I said, overwhelming.


Your daughter did some great designs.  I hope my vote helps.  Good luck!


----------



## billwendy

Love everything posted!!

Sally - did you see the Walmart clearance happened? no more fabric!

I need your creative help everyone!! I like to do themes for my neices and nephew's bday. Elizabeth's theme for this year is Sleeping Beauty. I made her the pink/blue dress and am going to give her the movie. So, I order the movie from ebay reading that it had its cardboard sleeve. Well, I thought this was the sleeve outside of the plastic DVD case (you know how the movies come) well, when I got it, it was actually just a little cardboard sleeve that the DVD was in. When I read the listing more carefully, it really doesnt say that its the Disney Cardboard sleeve!! So, I do have the movie for her, but no DVD case....any ideas of what to do creatively?????


----------



## McDuck

billwendy said:


> Love everything posted!!
> 
> Sally - did you see the Walmart clearance happened? no more fabric!
> 
> I need your creative help everyone!! I like to do themes for my neices and nephew's bday. Elizabeth's theme for this year is Sleeping Beauty. I made her the pink/blue dress and am going to give her the movie. So, I order the movie from ebay reading that it had its cardboard sleeve. Well, I thought this was the sleeve outside of the plastic DVD case (you know how the movies come) well, when I got it, it was actually just a little cardboard sleeve that the DVD was in. When I read the listing more carefully, it really doesnt say that its the Disney Cardboard sleeve!! So, I do have the movie for her, but no DVD case....any ideas of what to do creatively?????



Do you have Publisher?  I believe there may be a DVD case option...or you could use a CD layout option, and put the disc in a CD jewel case...then design your own liner sheet with pictures of the characters or scenes from the movie in a collage.

 I have not been on the thread in an age.  I don't even remember what page I saw last.  LOL  I will try to catch up tomorrow before my FIL arrives (and then I'll probably end up behind again during his stay

I spent this evening cutting out my daughter's dress FINALLY....and then photographing all the fabric combos I have planned for outfits for our trip while the table was still out.  I spent some time making a guidesheet of the photos and also small pictures of which patterns I want to use for each, also notating where I think I need some accent fabrics.  I can't wait to get started!!!   But I need to focus on the three projects that must get done ASAP first.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

billwendy said:


> Love everything posted!!
> 
> Sally - did you see the Walmart clearance happened? no more fabric!
> 
> I need your creative help everyone!! I like to do themes for my neices and nephew's bday. Elizabeth's theme for this year is Sleeping Beauty. I made her the pink/blue dress and am going to give her the movie. So, I order the movie from ebay reading that it had its cardboard sleeve. Well, I thought this was the sleeve outside of the plastic DVD case (you know how the movies come) well, when I got it, it was actually just a little cardboard sleeve that the DVD was in. When I read the listing more carefully, it really doesnt say that its the Disney Cardboard sleeve!! So, I do have the movie for her, but no DVD case....any ideas of what to do creatively?????



Wendy, you should be aware that if it did not come in it's official packaging, it's probably counterfeit.
I bought a Cinderella DVD this way, and while mine did come with official packaging- it turned out that none of the games and bonus material worked. I called Disney (they even printed the Disney phone number on the case!) and Disney informed me, after asking a few key questions about it they said it's not theirs and while they could supply me with a link to access one of the games (not fun if it's not on the TV)

sorry to be the bearer of bad news...;(


----------



## McDuck

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wendy, you should be aware that if it did not come in it's official packaging, it's probably counterfeit.
> I bought a Cinderella DVD this way, and while mine did come with official packaging- it turned out that none of the games and bonus material worked. I called Disney (they even printed the Disney phone number on the case!) and Disney informed me, after asking a few key questions about it they said it's not theirs and while they could supply me with a link to access one of the games (not fun if it's not on the TV)
> 
> sorry to be the bearer of bad news...;(



It actually MIGHT be legit...my parents' Blu-Ray of Sleeping Beauty came with an additional DVD-disc of the movie.


----------



## LisaZoe

Oh my gosh, what was I thinking when I designed not one but 2 patterns that have so many ruffles and gathering?!?  I've made 3 Zoe and 2 Audrey skirts so far this week. Considering my ruffler foot doesn't work on my sewing machines, I think my hands and wrists want to take a break from thread pulling. On top of that, my main sewing machine isn't working quite right. It's like the feed dogs aren't moving the fabric through as they should. I ended up switching to my back-up machine to get things done.






Oh, I also recently made this Zoe skirt for a cute little girl and the coordinating sets for her brothers.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

LisaZoe said:


> Oh my gosh, what was I thinking when I designed not one but 2 patterns that have so many ruffles and gathering?!?  I've made 3 Zoe and 2 Audrey skirts so far this week. Considering my ruffler foot doesn't work on my sewing machines, I think my hands and wrists want to take a break from thread pulling. On top of that, my main sewing machine isn't working quite right. It's like the feed dogs aren't moving the fabric through as they should. I ended up switching to my back-up machine to get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also recently made this Zoe skirt for a cute little girl and the coordinating sets for her brothers.



oops it posted twice sorry


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

LisaZoe said:


> Oh my gosh, what was I thinking when I designed not one but 2 patterns that have so many ruffles and gathering?!?  I've made 3 Zoe and 2 Audrey skirts so far this week. Considering my ruffler foot doesn't work on my sewing machines, I think my hands and wrists want to take a break from thread pulling. On top of that, my main sewing machine isn't working quite right. It's like the feed dogs aren't moving the fabric through as they should. I ended up switching to my back-up machine to get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also recently made this Zoe skirt for a cute little girl and the coordinating sets for her brothers.



Lisa You Rock I love love love those outfits.  How cute is that.  I just finished my first try at your Audrey skirt and I think Just love the pattern.  It has so many possibilities.  I know with another try it will look even better.  Thanks for getting that to me so quickly and for being sucha great designer.  I love it. Now i want to make a zoe skirt for me i think soft flowing fabrics for summer would look so cute in that.  Hint hint.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

3girlsfun said:


> Ok ladies, I have been studying up and I am going to buy fabric and a pattern tomorrow! I am excited and nervous!
> 
> I made a no sew tutu on Sunday night and it was a lot of fun! We shall see how this goes!



good luck with the sewing cant wait to see what you make.


----------



## Granna4679

fairygoodmother said:


> Drive by posting here...life is a bit overwhelming at the moment (is there a "pulling hair out by the roots in frustration" smilie?)
> 
> For those of you who have not seen this on facebook, my older dd could use help.  As an interior architecture and design major, she has the opportunity to win a substantial amount of money in a contest sponsored by Benjamin Moore Paints.  She needs votes.  BMP will only consider the top 10 "vote-getters" in this design contest, and she has currently dropped to 12th place.  She NEEDS to stay in the top 10 until the end of this phase of the contest, which is May 31st.
> 
> Please, please, go here:
> http://envisioncolorcontest.com/gallery/entry/441
> This is her design.  Click on "like it", register, click "like it" again - it will change to "I like it" -- and you've voted.  You may only vote once, but you may vote using any and ALL email addresses you have.  And Benjamin Moore assures that they won't use, sell, loan, etc.  your email address.
> 
> We appreciate your help.
> One of these days I'll be back to catch up and maybe post my own stuff...life is, as I said, overwhelming.



Voted!  I hope she wins.



billwendy said:


> Love everything posted!!
> 
> Sally - did you see the Walmart clearance happened? no more fabric!
> 
> I need your creative help everyone!! I like to do themes for my neices and nephew's bday. Elizabeth's theme for this year is Sleeping Beauty. I made her the pink/blue dress and am going to give her the movie. So, I order the movie from ebay reading that it had its cardboard sleeve. Well, I thought this was the sleeve outside of the plastic DVD case (you know how the movies come) well, when I got it, it was actually just a little cardboard sleeve that the DVD was in. When I read the listing more carefully, it really doesnt say that its the Disney Cardboard sleeve!! So, I do have the movie for her, but no DVD case....any ideas of what to do creatively?????



Wendy - this weekend I saw someone took a baby wipes case, put a little batting on top and covered it with fabric (top and bottom separately so it would still open).  They said they hot glued the whole thing.  Then they added a ribbon across the top, rick rack around the edges (where it closes together) and a silk flower on top of the ribbon.  It was the cutest thing.  Maybe you could use the same idea and decorate a CD jewel case?



LisaZoe said:


> Oh my gosh, what was I thinking when I designed not one but 2 patterns that have so many ruffles and gathering?!?  I've made 3 Zoe and 2 Audrey skirts so far this week. Considering my ruffler foot doesn't work on my sewing machines, I think my hands and wrists want to take a break from thread pulling. On top of that, my main sewing machine isn't working quite right. It's like the feed dogs aren't moving the fabric through as they should. I ended up switching to my back-up machine to get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also recently made this Zoe skirt for a cute little girl and the coordinating sets for her brothers.



Lisa - I really love the Minnie & Daisy.  So cute.  I am going to have to make one of these skirts very shortly.  I really really wish I could drop what I am doing and do that but gotta get a few things done first.


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wendy, you should be aware that if it did not come in it's official packaging, it's probably counterfeit.
> I bought a Cinderella DVD this way, and while mine did come with official packaging- it turned out that none of the games and bonus material worked. I called Disney (they even printed the Disney phone number on the case!) and Disney informed me, after asking a few key questions about it they said it's not theirs and while they could supply me with a link to access one of the games (not fun if it's not on the TV)
> 
> sorry to be the bearer of bad news...;(





McDuck said:


> It actually MIGHT be legit...my parents' Blu-Ray of Sleeping Beauty came with an additional DVD-disc of the movie.



 My Blu-Ray copy of Sleeping Beauty also came with a DVD copy of the movie in a cardboard sleeve.


----------



## birdie757

We have such a crazy day today and weekend!  Yesterday I had my anatomy ultrasound part deux...lol.  Emily was a stinker last time so they didn't get all the measurements they needed so I had to go back today.  I was there for over 4 hours!  I actually crocheted 4 baby hats while waiting in the lobby.  That shot the entire day almost between driving between the center and dropping off and picking up dd.  So, today I have to make two outfits as birthday gifts for a friends 2 year old.  Her birthday party is tomorrow.  I was just going to buy a toy but she hinted Monday she really wanted something handmade.  

It is also a big night for dd...her first dance recital is tonight!  Then to add to the craziness we have soccer tomorrow morning, followed immediately by tee ball which we have to leave early to get to the birthday party on time.  Then thankfully dh is taking dd out to see shrek Sunday so I can stay home and finish up a crib set I need to mail out Monday.  Phew!

Hopefully I can post some finished stuff up this afternoon.  I am going to make an Audrey for the first time today...just waiting for my fabric to wash and dry.


----------



## tricia

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Lisa You Rock I love love love those outfits.  How cute is that.  I just finished my first try at your Audrey skirt and I think Just love the pattern.  It has so many possibilities.  I know with another try it will look even better.  Thanks for getting that to me so quickly and for being sucha great designer.  I love it. Now i want to make a zoe skirt for me i think soft flowing fabrics for summer would look so cute in that.  Hint hint.



This is too cute.  I love that you can paint your designs in.  I could never do that (I'm not even good with a colouring book )  One little thing, and I hate to be critical, but my eye was immediately drawn to Alice's face as in the pic it looks as though she has no mouth.  This might just be in the photo, and not how it looks in real life, or the brightness and contrast on my screen are screwy, or a million other things, but it would be perfection if I could see her mouth.




LisaZoe said:


> Oh my gosh, what was I thinking when I designed not one but 2 patterns that have so many ruffles and gathering?!?  I've made 3 Zoe and 2 Audrey skirts so far this week. Considering my ruffler foot doesn't work on my sewing machines, I think my hands and wrists want to take a break from thread pulling. On top of that, my main sewing machine isn't working quite right. It's like the feed dogs aren't moving the fabric through as they should. I ended up switching to my back-up machine to get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also recently made this Zoe skirt for a cute little girl and the coordinating sets for her brothers.



Lisa everything looks great.  Love the monster sets.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

LisaZoe said:


> Oh my gosh, what was I thinking when I designed not one but 2 patterns that have so many ruffles and gathering?!?  I've made 3 Zoe and 2 Audrey skirts so far this week. Considering my ruffler foot doesn't work on my sewing machines, I think my hands and wrists want to take a break from thread pulling. On top of that, my main sewing machine isn't working quite right. It's like the feed dogs aren't moving the fabric through as they should. I ended up switching to my back-up machine to get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also recently made this Zoe skirt for a cute little girl and the coordinating sets for her brothers.





lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Lisa You Rock I love love love those outfits.  How cute is that.  I just finished my first try at your Audrey skirt and I think Just love the pattern.  It has so many possibilities.  I know with another try it will look even better.  Thanks for getting that to me so quickly and for being sucha great designer.  I love it. Now i want to make a zoe skirt for me i think soft flowing fabrics for summer would look so cute in that.  Hint hint.



I love seeing all the Audrey skirts!!  You all are giving me wonderful ideas for two little girls I need to sew for in June


----------



## teresajoy

SallyfromDE said:


> Thank you so much for asking. The hardest part was going back to work. All my coworkers are super nice, and express thier sympthy. But the company I work for never even sent me a condolence card. It just devestates me!!! I've been there for 30 years and they can't acknowledge my sorrow???
> 
> Doing a little bit of cleaning around the house. A realtor is supposed to be here in a few days. My mother was a pack rat!!  But I know she is with Dad (my step raised me), he passed away 4 years ago, and she'd missed him very much.
> 
> Sorry to "talk" too much. But it makes me feel better.


That is unbelievable that the company didn't send you at LEAST a note! I'm so sorry they were so inconsiderate. 

Please, talk as much as you want to, we are here to listen. 



fairygoodmother said:


> Drive by posting here...life is a bit overwhelming at the moment (is there a "pulling hair out by the roots in frustration" smilie?)
> 
> For those of you who have not seen this on facebook, my older dd could use help.  As an interior architecture and design major, she has the opportunity to win a substantial amount of money in a contest sponsored by Benjamin Moore Paints.  She needs votes.  BMP will only consider the top 10 "vote-getters" in this design contest, and she has currently dropped to 12th place.  She NEEDS to stay in the top 10 until the end of this phase of the contest, which is May 31st.
> 
> Please, please, go here:
> http://envisioncolorcontest.com/gallery/entry/441
> This is her design.  Click on "like it", register, click "like it" again - it will change to "I like it" -- and you've voted.  You may only vote once, but you may vote using any and ALL email addresses you have.  And Benjamin Moore assures that they won't use, sell, loan, etc.  your email address.
> 
> We appreciate your help.
> One of these days I'll be back to catch up and maybe post my own stuff...life is, as I said, overwhelming.



I've voted with every email I can think of! I hope she makes it back into the top 10!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Looks like you had fun!  I'm saving these in my brain for our "talking about but not yet planned" Universal trip this summer...and Heather's Seaworld and SpongeBob outfits too.  Can y'all put them in the Photobucket account so I don't bother you when I start to sew.
> 
> How did you score tix on MyCokeRewards?  I've been saving them for years, specifically for Royal Caribbean perks, but I'm never able to cash them in on anything good...I've got almost 3K in points!



I got the tickets a few months ago. They don't have them all the time, you just have to catch them when they do! I got another set a year or so ago too. 

We had a lot of fun! I'll try to remember to move them to the group photobucket account!



3girlsfun said:


> Ok ladies, I have been studying up and I am going to buy fabric and a pattern tomorrow! I am excited and nervous!
> 
> I made a no sew tutu on Sunday night and it was a lot of fun! We shall see how this goes!



Have fun, and let us know if you need help!



babynala said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time on your trip.  I love the "Thing Family". The skirts look so pretty.  Love the fabric choices for the ruffles.



Thanks!




LisaZoe said:


> Oh my gosh, what was I thinking when I designed not one but 2 patterns that have so many ruffles and gathering?!?  I've made 3 Zoe and 2 Audrey skirts so far this week. Considering my ruffler foot doesn't work on my sewing machines, I think my hands and wrists want to take a break from thread pulling. On top of that, my main sewing machine isn't working quite right. It's like the feed dogs aren't moving the fabric through as they should. I ended up switching to my back-up machine to get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also recently made this Zoe skirt for a cute little girl and the coordinating sets for her brothers.


These are really cute Lisa!


lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Lisa You Rock I love love love those outfits.  How cute is that.  I just finished my first try at your Audrey skirt and I think Just love the pattern.  It has so many possibilities.  I know with another try it will look even better.  Thanks for getting that to me so quickly and for being sucha great designer.  I love it. Now i want to make a zoe skirt for me i think soft flowing fabrics for summer would look so cute in that.  Hint hint.



So cute!!! I love all the butt ruffles!


----------



## billwendy

McDuck said:


> It actually MIGHT be legit...my parents' Blu-Ray of Sleeping Beauty came with an additional DVD-disc of the movie.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wendy, you should be aware that if it did not come in it's official packaging, it's probably counterfeit.
> I bought a Cinderella DVD this way, and while mine did come with official packaging- it turned out that none of the games and bonus material worked. I called Disney (they even printed the Disney phone number on the case!) and Disney informed me, after asking a few key questions about it they said it's not theirs and while they could supply me with a link to access one of the games (not fun if it's not on the TV)
> 
> sorry to be the bearer of bad news...;(





snubie said:


> My Blu-Ray copy of Sleeping Beauty also came with a DVD copy of the movie in a cardboard sleeve.



I think this is what it is...the DVD copy of what came with the Blu Ray...The sleeve is printed with all the disney stuff,and it does work thank goodness!!!

Lisa - WOW!!!!!!!!!

Teresa - glad you had such fun trip!!!! are you back in the swing of things at home yet?

Yay to everyone having their dance recitals! Tomorrow is Daniel's sister's recital and we have the 3 boys all day!!!!! Gotta figure out something fun for us all to do!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

LORI & NICOLE!!!!

Hey...I told my DH that we might be meeting some of my sewing buddies at DHS and he said that was cool....umm....really?  WOW!  I figured he would give me the big...uuggggggggghhhhhhhh...but he said that was cool!  Soooo....do you guys want to try to meet up or do we want to leave it to chance?  Let me know what you think!


----------



## tmh0206

fairygoodmother said:


> Drive by posting here...life is a bit overwhelming at the moment (is there a "pulling hair out by the roots in frustration" smilie?)
> 
> For those of you who have not seen this on facebook, my older dd could use help.  As an interior architecture and design major, she has the opportunity to win a substantial amount of money in a contest sponsored by Benjamin Moore Paints.  She needs votes.  BMP will only consider the top 10 "vote-getters" in this design contest, and she has currently dropped to 12th place.  She NEEDS to stay in the top 10 until the end of this phase of the contest, which is May 31st.
> 
> Please, please, go here:
> http://envisioncolorcontest.com/gallery/entry/441
> This is her design.  Click on "like it", register, click "like it" again - it will change to "I like it" -- and you've voted.  You may only vote once, but you may vote using any and ALL email addresses you have.  And Benjamin Moore assures that they won't use, sell, loan, etc.  your email address.
> 
> We appreciate your help.
> One of these days I'll be back to catch up and maybe post my own stuff...life is, as I said, overwhelming.



she got my five votes...i didnt realize I have that many email accounts!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Oh my gosh!!  Busy couple of days, and I missed so much here!!  GREAT stuff, guys!!  Hmmm, makes me wanna defect to Universal for a day. 

I fully intend to sew something today.  DS4 is napping, so I may have time to get something done here in a bit.


----------



## snubie

I finally got some of my sewing mojo back after having Megan in November.

I made a dress for Lauren to wear to her preschool "graduation" and something for her sister to wear that matches:
Patchwork Kids Wrap top/dress




Carla's aline and easy fits





A patchwork twirl skirt made from a charm pack (inspired by Stephres): really bad photo and I took the shirt out of the dirty laundry to take this photo.





A gift for Lauren's preschool teacher (thank you to the person who posted the tutorial for the note pad/pen folder):  Ms. Diane did origami with the kids so that is why i chose that embroidery design.









And finally, an Audrey skirt with applique tshirt.  Lauren's 5th birthday is coming up, we are having her party at a local carousel.  I took the lazy way for her party this year, they provide everything (cake, paper goods, entertainment, etc) but the birthday girl.


----------



## lovesdumbo

LisaZoe said:


> Oh, I also recently made this Zoe skirt for a cute little girl and the coordinating sets for her brothers.


WOW!  Stunning as always.  Those monsters are too cute!



lollipopsandgiggles said:


>


WOW!  Love the painted skirt!


----------



## lovesdumbo

snubie said:


> I finally got some of my sewing mojo back after having Megan in November.
> 
> I made a dress for Lauren to wear to her preschool "graduation" and something for her sister to wear that matches:
> Patchwork Kids Wrap top/dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's aline and easy fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A patchwork twirl skirt made from a charm pack (inspired by Stephres): really bad photo and I took the shirt out of the dirty laundry to take this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gift for Lauren's preschool teacher (thank you to the person who posted the tutorial for the note pad/pen folder):  Ms. Diane did origami with the kids so that is why i chose that embroidery design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, an Audrey skirt with applique tshirt.  Lauren's 5th birthday is coming up, we are having her party at a local carousel.  I took the lazy way for her party this year, they provide everything (cake, paper goods, entertainment, etc) but the birthday girl.



You've been busy!  Everything looks so great!  Love the graduation outfits!  Love the teacher gift too!


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneymomof1 said:


> Look what I got today !!!!!
> I won 20 fat quarters of gorgeous Jennifer Paganelli fabric from her blog !!!!
> I never win anything, and last week I won this fabric and a $5. gift card for Amazon.com  from another site!!!


Wow!  Can't wait to see what you make!


Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished the "sample" dress for a customer.  I didn't want to use her fabric until I made sure she liked it so this is a sample.  I "hand" appliqued it so that the Walt/Mickey would be bigger in proportion to the castle.  Plus I used Heather's wording (thanks Heather!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...
> Now I am off to start Sea World outfits with more great designs.



Absolutely stunning!  Incredible!


teresajoy said:


> I am finally remember to post the Dr. Seuss Audrey skirts! I made these for our Islands of Adventure day. Lydia wanted to be Thing 1 and Arminda was Thing 2. Then, Brian asked if I could make shirts for everyone!  I love that man!
> 
> 
> A fairly bad picture of everyone, but the only one I have of us all together!


Glad you had such a great time!  Love the audrey skirts w/ the seuss designs and the thing shirts.


LisaZoe said:


> Oh my gosh, what was I thinking when I designed not one but 2 patterns that have so many ruffles and gathering?!?  I've made 3 Zoe and 2 Audrey skirts so far this week. Considering my ruffler foot doesn't work on my sewing machines, I think my hands and wrists want to take a break from thread pulling. On top of that, my main sewing machine isn't working quite right. It's like the feed dogs aren't moving the fabric through as they should. I ended up switching to my back-up machine to get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also recently made this Zoe skirt for a cute little girl and the coordinating sets for her brothers.



I never cease to be amazed at your talent and creativity- absolutely amazing!


lollipopsandgiggles said:


>


Super cute!  Love the painting!!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> LORI & NICOLE!!!!
> 
> Hey...I told my DH that we might be meeting some of my sewing buddies at DHS and he said that was cool....umm....really?  WOW!  I figured he would give me the big...uuggggggggghhhhhhhh...but he said that was cool!  Soooo....do you guys want to try to meet up or do we want to leave it to chance?  Let me know what you think!



I'd love to set something up!  We'll all be in the same place on the same day- I'm all for setting up a time- we can't do RD though, because we're having breakfast at Ohana's so we probably won't be at the park until 10:30 or so and we're leaving around 3- hopefully we can work it out- otherwise, maybe another time between the 5th and the 13th.


snubie said:


> I finally got some of my sewing mojo back after having Megan in November.
> 
> I made a dress for Lauren to wear to her preschool "graduation" and something for her sister to wear that matches:
> Patchwork Kids Wrap top/dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's aline and easy fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A patchwork twirl skirt made from a charm pack (inspired by Stephres): really bad photo and I took the shirt out of the dirty laundry to take this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gift for Lauren's preschool teacher (thank you to the person who posted the tutorial for the note pad/pen folder):  Ms. Diane did origami with the kids so that is why i chose that embroidery design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, an Audrey skirt with applique tshirt.  Lauren's 5th birthday is coming up, we are having her party at a local carousel.  I took the lazy way for her party this year, they provide everything (cake, paper goods, entertainment, etc) but the birthday girl.


You definitely got your mojo back- love em!

Sorry for anyone I didn't directly post on, I had to skim quickly- I really did love everything!


----------



## ireland_nicole

I realized I haven't posted my o'hana outfits yet.  I got inspiration for Caitie's dress from Heathersue's, but of course changed it up a bit- used the crisscross dress bodice, changed the skirt; similar colors, fabrics though- I just loved Heathersues, and HAD to get the Lilo fabric- that was tough LOL.
Please excuse the awful pics, I won't take anymore at sunrise:





The ladies are wearing Heathersue's hawaiian minnie, and the guys have hawaiian mickey t's.  Danny has a stitch T.

I also finished the other 5 pairs of Danny's shorts, 2 are embroidered (One peter pan, one birthday)

I finished the Partner outfit last night that so many of you are a part of- DD would not model this morning, hopefully she'll be in a better mood this afternoon and I can get pics then.


----------



## thmar

fairygoodmother said:


> Drive by posting here...life is a bit overwhelming at the moment (is there a "pulling hair out by the roots in frustration" smilie?)
> 
> For those of you who have not seen this on facebook, my older dd could use help.  As an interior architecture and design major, she has the opportunity to win a substantial amount of money in a contest sponsored by Benjamin Moore Paints.  She needs votes.  BMP will only consider the top 10 "vote-getters" in this design contest, and she has currently dropped to 12th place.  She NEEDS to stay in the top 10 until the end of this phase of the contest, which is May 31st.
> 
> Please, please, go here:
> http://envisioncolorcontest.com/gallery/entry/441
> This is her design.  Click on "like it", register, click "like it" again - it will change to "I like it" -- and you've voted.  You may only vote once, but you may vote using any and ALL email addresses you have.  And Benjamin Moore assures that they won't use, sell, loan, etc.  your email address.
> 
> We appreciate your help.
> One of these days I'll be back to catch up and maybe post my own stuff...life is, as I said, overwhelming.



I'm in awe of all this talent.  This is from someone with zero creativity/talent. Just to let you know I voted.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

snubie said:


> I finally got some of my sewing mojo back after having Megan in November.
> 
> I made a dress for Lauren to wear to her preschool "graduation" and something for her sister to wear that matches:
> Patchwork Kids Wrap top/dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's aline and easy fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, an Audrey skirt with applique tshirt.  Lauren's 5th birthday is coming up, we are having her party at a local carousel.  I took the lazy way for her party this year, they provide everything (cake, paper goods, entertainment, etc) but the birthday girl.



Yet another ADORABLE Audrey skirt!!  Lisa, this must make you so proud to see everyone's creations!!

And I LOVE LOVE LOVE that Carnival Bloom dress!!  That is one of my favorite prints, but I always wonder what I could make with it.



ireland_nicole said:


> I realized I haven't posted my o'hana outfits yet.  I got inspiration for Caitie's dress from Heathersue's, but of course changed it up a bit- used the crisscross dress bodice, changed the skirt; similar colors, fabrics though- I just loved Heathersues, and HAD to get the Lilo fabric- that was tough LOL.
> Please excuse the awful pics, I won't take anymore at sunrise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ladies are wearing Heathersue's hawaiian minnie, and the guys have hawaiian mickey t's.  Danny has a stitch T.
> 
> I also finished the other 5 pairs of Danny's shorts, 2 are embroidered (One peter pan, one birthday)
> 
> I finished the Partner outfit last night that so many of you are a part of- DD would not model this morning, hopefully she'll be in a better mood this afternoon and I can get pics then.



I love that stripwork twirl dress, ADORABLE!!  I love Heather's Stitch design, we used that one for our last trip too!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

billwendy said:


> Sally - did you see the Walmart clearance happened? no more fabric!



I was there the end of the week, and they were condenscing. Then I went on Sunday and them cut a peice of fabric. And it was cheaper then the price on the tag. I saw it coming, but I haven't been there yet. Probably tomorrow. Just so I can weep. 



LisaZoe said:


> Oh my gosh, what was I thinking when I designed not one but 2 patterns that have so many ruffles and gathering?!?  I've made 3 Zoe and 2 Audrey skirts so far this week. Considering my ruffler foot doesn't work on my sewing machines, I think my hands and wrists want to take a break from thread pulling. On top of that, my main sewing machine isn't working quite right. It's like the feed dogs aren't moving the fabric through as they should. I ended up switching to my back-up machine to get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also recently made this Zoe skirt for a cute little girl and the coordinating sets for her brothers.



As usual, everything is wonderful. Can you use a slant shank ruffler? I have one I can't use. 



teresajoy said:


> That is unbelievable that the company didn't send you at LEAST a note! I'm so sorry they were so inconsiderate.
> 
> Please, talk as much as you want to, we are here to listen.



I just got a gorgeous planter. I thought it was from a few friends because I complained about how the company lacked decency. My BFF just called and told me it P*** her off and she called the office manager and told her off. The MGR told her they were waiting to make sure I was home. ?? Deb asked if they thought I went on vacation? Where else would I be, and besides, I'd been back to work for a week. Isn't that a great friend? 




ireland_nicole said:


> I realized I haven't posted my o'hana outfits yet.  I got inspiration for Caitie's dress from Heathersue's, but of course changed it up a bit- used the crisscross dress bodice, changed the skirt; similar colors, fabrics though- I just loved Heathersues, and HAD to get the Lilo fabric- that was tough LOL.
> Please excuse the awful pics, I won't take anymore at sunrise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ladies are wearing Heathersue's hawaiian minnie, and the guys have hawaiian mickey t's.  Danny has a stitch T.
> 
> I also finished the other 5 pairs of Danny's shorts, 2 are embroidered (One peter pan, one birthday)
> 
> I finished the Partner outfit last night that so many of you are a part of- DD would not model this morning, hopefully she'll be in a better mood this afternoon and I can get pics then.



Your outfits are coming out wonderful. You are all going to draw a lot of attention.


----------



## erikawolf2004

snubie said:


> I finally got some of my sewing mojo back after having Megan in November.
> 
> I made a dress for Lauren to wear to her preschool "graduation" and something for her sister to wear that matches:
> Patchwork Kids Wrap top/dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's aline and easy fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A patchwork twirl skirt made from a charm pack (inspired by Stephres): really bad photo and I took the shirt out of the dirty laundry to take this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gift for Lauren's preschool teacher (thank you to the person who posted the tutorial for the note pad/pen folder):  Ms. Diane did origami with the kids so that is why i chose that embroidery design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, an Audrey skirt with applique tshirt.  Lauren's 5th birthday is coming up, we are having her party at a local carousel.  I took the lazy way for her party this year, they provide everything (cake, paper goods, entertainment, etc) but the birthday girl.



These are all so cute-Great Job!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

ok, so I finally got pics of the "partner" dress.  I was, of course, inspired by those who went before me in the idea of using multiple disney prints and using a disney image or quote to link them.  Well , thanks to all of you who sent fabrics and to Heathersue who made some awesome embroidery designs, I have my version.  Between what I had, and what y'all sent, I ended up being able to use each fabric only once, and had a total of 42 different ones- I played with the layout like a puzzle for over a week until I felt like it was balanced.  For the skirt, I just made each tier almost twice the one above it, and attached it to a simple yoke.  For the top, I used the front of a simply sweet halter, and made narrower straps and then made a shirred back which I sandwiched between the layers of the front bodice to make for a nice smooth finish.

I feel like the skirt belongs to all y'all who sent me these wonderful fabrics; I can't begin to thank you ladies.  I honestly feel like we're taking y'all on the trip too in a way.  One of the reasons I made the outfit the way I did was so that it could fit a lot of girls if needed.  I want to offer to loan the outfit to those who were so generous with their scraps- kind of make it a disbou outfit LOL.  You don't have to, of course, but I wanted to show my appreciation.- you just need to promise not to mention my mistakes

Here's too many pics- Danny is modeling the shirt the rest of us are will all be wearing.













Thanks again!


----------



## tmh0206

snubie said:


> i finally got some of my sewing mojo back after having megan in november.
> 
> I made a dress for lauren to wear to her preschool "graduation" and something for her sister to wear that matches:
> Patchwork kids wrap top/dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carla's aline and easy fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a patchwork twirl skirt made from a charm pack (inspired by stephres): Really bad photo and i took the shirt out of the dirty laundry to take this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a gift for lauren's preschool teacher (thank you to the person who posted the tutorial for the note pad/pen folder):  Ms. Diane did origami with the kids so that is why i chose that embroidery design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, an audrey skirt with applique tshirt.  Lauren's 5th birthday is coming up, we are having her party at a local carousel.  I took the lazy way for her party this year, they provide everything (cake, paper goods, entertainment, etc) but the birthday girl.





ireland_nicole said:


> ok, so i finally got pics of the "partner" dress.  I was, of course, inspired by those who went before me in the idea of using multiple disney prints and using a disney image or quote to link them.  Well , thanks to all of you who sent fabrics and to heathersue who made some awesome embroidery designs, i have my version.  Between what i had, and what y'all sent, i ended up being able to use each fabric only once, and had a total of 42 different ones- i played with the layout like a puzzle for over a week until i felt like it was balanced.  For the skirt, i just made each tier almost twice the one above it, and attached it to a simple yoke.  For the top, i used the front of a simply sweet halter, and made narrower straps and then made a shirred back which i sandwiched between the layers of the front bodice to make for a nice smooth finish.
> 
> I feel like the skirt belongs to all y'all who sent me these wonderful fabrics; i can't begin to thank you ladies.  I honestly feel like we're taking y'all on the trip too in a way.  One of the reasons i made the outfit the way i did was so that it could fit a lot of girls if needed.  I want to offer to loan the outfit to those who were so generous with their scraps- kind of make it a disbou outfit lol.  You don't have to, of course, but i wanted to show my appreciation.- you just need to promise not to mention my mistakes
> 
> Here's too many pics- danny is modeling the shirt the rest of us are will all be wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again!



sooo cute!!!


----------



## tmh0206

ugh!!! my multi quote did not work, sorry gals for taking up so much space, but since i lost it, i will just simply state that everyone who has posted their pictures lately has done an amazing job and I am soooo inspired by you all!


----------



## ellenbenny

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, so I finally got pics of the "partner" dress.  I was, of course, inspired by those who went before me in the idea of using multiple disney prints and using a disney image or quote to link them.  Well , thanks to all of you who sent fabrics and to Heathersue who made some awesome embroidery designs, I have my version.  Between what I had, and what y'all sent, I ended up being able to use each fabric only once, and had a total of 42 different ones- I played with the layout like a puzzle for over a week until I felt like it was balanced.  For the skirt, I just made each tier almost twice the one above it, and attached it to a simple yoke.  For the top, I used the front of a simply sweet halter, and made narrower straps and then made a shirred back which I sandwiched between the layers of the front bodice to make for a nice smooth finish.
> 
> I feel like the skirt belongs to all y'all who sent me these wonderful fabrics; I can't begin to thank you ladies.  I honestly feel like we're taking y'all on the trip too in a way.  One of the reasons I made the outfit the way I did was so that it could fit a lot of girls if needed.  I want to offer to loan the outfit to those who were so generous with their scraps- kind of make it a disbou outfit LOL.  You don't have to, of course, but I wanted to show my appreciation.- you just need to promise not to mention my mistakes
> 
> Here's too many pics- Danny is modeling the shirt the rest of us are will all be wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



That skirt and outfit came out so great!  I love all the different fabrics, and the blue is very pretty too.   Love it!!


----------



## ncmomof2

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks again!



Beautiful!  I have been thinking about making a patchwork dress like that for MK this year.  I love the blue fabric you used to pull it all together!


----------



## erikawolf2004

ireland_nicole said:


> Here's too many pics- Danny is modeling the shirt the rest of us are will all be wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



So cute-Love the idea of all the different fabrics in one skirt-so FUN!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Help Please!
I don't know how I did this, but I honestly forgot all about teacher gifts I only have three days of school left, and am sill getting Disney stuff done; so don't have a lot of time.  One of the teachers is pregnant, so I'm making her one of my quick "go-to" baby gifts, but the other I'm completely stumped on- she's a second grade teacher, if that helps

Any ideas?????


----------



## glorib

The Moonk's Mom said:


> LORI & NICOLE!!!!
> 
> Hey...I told my DH that we might be meeting some of my sewing buddies at DHS and he said that was cool....umm....really?  WOW!  I figured he would give me the big...uuggggggggghhhhhhhh...but he said that was cool!  Soooo....do you guys want to try to meet up or do we want to leave it to chance?  Let me know what you think!





ireland_nicole said:


> I'd love to set something up!  We'll all be in the same place on the same day- I'm all for setting up a time- we can't do RD though, because we're having breakfast at Ohana's so we probably won't be at the park until 10:30 or so and we're leaving around 3- hopefully we can work it out- otherwise, maybe another time between the 5th and the 13th.



I'd also love to set something up!  I'm cool with whatever - I am not a good decider, though - so just tell me where and when!



ireland_nicole said:


> ok, so I finally got pics of the "partner" dress.  I was, of course, inspired by those who went before me in the idea of using multiple disney prints and using a disney image or quote to link them.  Well , thanks to all of you who sent fabrics and to Heathersue who made some awesome embroidery designs, I have my version.  Between what I had, and what y'all sent, I ended up being able to use each fabric only once, and had a total of 42 different ones- I played with the layout like a puzzle for over a week until I felt like it was balanced.  For the skirt, I just made each tier almost twice the one above it, and attached it to a simple yoke.  For the top, I used the front of a simply sweet halter, and made narrower straps and then made a shirred back which I sandwiched between the layers of the front bodice to make for a nice smooth finish.
> 
> I feel like the skirt belongs to all y'all who sent me these wonderful fabrics; I can't begin to thank you ladies.  I honestly feel like we're taking y'all on the trip too in a way.  One of the reasons I made the outfit the way I did was so that it could fit a lot of girls if needed.  I want to offer to loan the outfit to those who were so generous with their scraps- kind of make it a disbou outfit LOL.  You don't have to, of course, but I wanted to show my appreciation.- you just need to promise not to mention my mistakes
> 
> Here's too many pics- Danny is modeling the shirt the rest of us are will all be wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!




So cute!  And Hooray!  I spy some of the pieces I sent!


----------



## ireland_nicole

glorib said:


> I'd also love to set something up!  I'm cool with whatever - I am not a good decider, though - so just tell me where and when!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  And Hooray!  I spy some of the pieces I sent!



You spy all of your fabrics actually- I figured if y'all were sweet enoughto send them, the least I could do was to use them!


----------



## RMAMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Help Please!
> I don't know how I did this, but I honestly forgot all about teacher gifts I only have three days of school left, and am sill getting Disney stuff done; so don't have a lot of time.  One of the teachers is pregnant, so I'm making her one of my quick "go-to" baby gifts, but the other I'm completely stumped on- she's a second grade teacher, if that helps
> 
> Any ideas?????



What about the purse that comes free when you sign up for the YCMT newsletter. It's so cute and easy to do! I love the disboutique outfit. I love the idea of mixing the fabrics and then that Walt and Mickey along with the saying has been a favorite of mine since I first saw it.


----------



## Tweevil

Fairygoodmother:  I just voted.  Such a beautiful room!

And, everyone's outfits are all sooo great!


----------



## LisaZoe

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> Lisa You Rock I love love love those outfits.  How cute is that.  I just finished my first try at your Audrey skirt and I think Just love the pattern.  It has so many possibilities.  I know with another try it will look even better.  Thanks for getting that to me so quickly and for being sucha great designer.  I love it. Now i want to make a zoe skirt for me i think soft flowing fabrics for summer would look so cute in that.  Hint hint.



That came out really cute! I like the mix of fabric you selected for the ruffles.



Granna4679 said:


> Lisa - I really love the Minnie & Daisy.  So cute.  I am going to have to make one of these skirts very shortly.  I really really wish I could drop what I am doing and do that but gotta get a few things done first.



I know the feeling! Just today I got the urge to try making a Waldorf-style doll but have so many other things to do first.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Yet another ADORABLE Audrey skirt!!  Lisa, this must make you so proud to see everyone's creations!!



It's funny you should say that. I was just telling someone yesterday that it's been so much fun to see what people are making with my patterns. I keep going back to look at them and it gives me a feeling of satisfaction/pride but also I love the idea that others like what I've designed enough to put the time into making their own.



SallyfromDE said:


> As usual, everything is wonderful. Can you use a slant shank ruffler? I have one I can't use.



I don't think so. I know my old Kenmore will work with the ruffler I have but I need to get a new needle plate and foot control. Considering I've had it for more than 20 years and never had it serviced, I think a couple replacement parts is owed to it.


----------



## LisaZoe

ireland_nicole said:


> I feel like the skirt belongs to all y'all who sent me these wonderful fabrics; I can't begin to thank you ladies.  I honestly feel like we're taking y'all on the trip too in a way.  One of the reasons I made the outfit the way I did was so that it could fit a lot of girls if needed.  I want to offer to loan the outfit to those who were so generous with their scraps- kind of make it a disbou outfit LOL.  You don't have to, of course, but I wanted to show my appreciation.- you just need to promise not to mention my mistakes
> 
> Here's too many pics- Danny is modeling the shirt the rest of us will all be wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



What a cool skirt! How nice, too, to have a skirt made using contributions from so many people.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> A narrow hem foot is different than a ruffler or puffing/gather foot.
> I own a ruffler, but never used it, I prefer my gathering foot- less cumbersum
> and easy to use- just increase your tension and sew slowly- place your needle position to the far left.
> 
> A narrow hem foot does your hem for you- you can purchase them for different width hems. You will need to press about .5" as you normally would, so I turn in about 1/8th and then turn again 1/4-1/8th inch, sew just enough to tack it down.
> Then you are going to place the fabric under the narrow hem foot, I came up with my own technique (verses all the tutorials out there) and you sort of back your little pre-hemmed .5" onto your foot- catching it just wear it turns and then you want the raw edge of your fabric to feed thru the foot- you will sew slowly and hold the edge of the fabric up, just a hair, to help feed it in- the foot does everything else- rolls it and stitches all in one step.
> Practice on some scraps first.
> 
> The Minnie design is one I have from the girl I tried to help you with- she is no longer selling the licensed designs. But I bet you could get one of the other digitizers to do one for you. Or maybe one of the girls who digitizes on here could help- I think there are a few. I can tell you it is a PITB!!! It had more than 32 color changes- seemed to me there might have been a smoother way to create the design, but I'm not a digitizer. It took me well over an hour.
> 
> ]


Thanks for the help with the narrow hem foot.  I really want to get one and then purchase Lisa Zoe's patterns!!!

Shoot!  I figured that's what you would say about that design.  UGh!  Thanks anyway.



Granna4679 said:


> and the back
> .



This is really amazing!  I love it!



LisaZoe said:


> Oh my gosh, what was I thinking when I designed not one but 2 patterns that have so many ruffles and gathering?!?  I've made 3 Zoe and 2 Audrey skirts so far this week. Considering my ruffler foot doesn't work on my sewing machines, I think my hands and wrists want to take a break from thread pulling. On top of that, my main sewing machine isn't working quite right. It's like the feed dogs aren't moving the fabric through as they should. I ended up switching to my back-up machine to get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also recently made this Zoe skirt for a cute little girl and the coordinating sets for her brothers.


Amazing as always.  I feel your pain.  I've been hand gathering tons of fabric too as I am working on both of my girls patchwork twirl skirts and they are both 4 separate layers.  I really wish I could get my ruffler foot to cooperate.


ireland_nicole said:


> The ladies are wearing Heathersue's hawaiian minnie, and the guys have hawaiian mickey t's.  Danny has a stitch T.
> 
> .



Where did you find the Lilo fabric and what pattern did you use for the skirt portion?  I really like it.



ireland_nicole said:


> :


Great job!  That is so cool that everyone sent you scraps.  I must have missed the post where you asked for some.  Sorry!  I have been hunting everywhere for character fabrics so I can make my girls one of those too.  It is really hard to find some characters unless you want to spend a fortune.  It looks great!

I am going to make a stripwork twirl dress for my girls with heather's mickey and friends on the strips.  Any ideas on what I should put on the bodice part of it?  

Also, probably about a year or so ago (maybe longer) someone posted step sister dresses they made using the simply sweet pattern.  One was pink and purple and one was the green colors.  Does anyone know where I can see a pic of that again?    I didn't see them in the photobucket account.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Also, I think Miranda (?) recently made an incredibles dress for her DD.  If so, can you PM the seller that you got the fabric from?


----------



## lovesdumbo

ireland_nicole said:


> I realized I haven't posted my o'hana outfits yet.  I got inspiration for Caitie's dress from Heathersue's, but of course changed it up a bit- used the crisscross dress bodice, changed the skirt; similar colors, fabrics though- I just loved Heathersues, and HAD to get the Lilo fabric- that was tough LOL.
> Please excuse the awful pics, I won't take anymore at sunrise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ladies are wearing Heathersue's hawaiian minnie, and the guys have hawaiian mickey t's.  Danny has a stitch T.
> 
> I also finished the other 5 pairs of Danny's shorts, 2 are embroidered (One peter pan, one birthday)
> 
> I finished the Partner outfit last night that so many of you are a part of- DD would not model this morning, hopefully she'll be in a better mood this afternoon and I can get pics then.


How fun!  Love Danny's Stitch shirt!



SallyfromDE said:


> I just got a gorgeous planter. I thought it was from a few friends because I complained about how the company lacked decency. My BFF just called and told me it P*** her off and she called the office manager and told her off. The MGR told her they were waiting to make sure I was home. ?? Deb asked if they thought I went on vacation? Where else would I be, and besides, I'd been back to work for a week. Isn't that a great friend?


Nice to have friends looking out for you!  We would have all called too for you!!! 

My office was wonderful when I lost my brother-they sent flowers to the wake and the president who lives like 85+ miles from the funeral home went to the wake on a brutally cold night.  At least another dozen folks went to the wake and I bet I got 100 cards from my 300 coworkers.  I work for a non profit so I don't really get paid market rate but my coworkers are really like family.  One of my coworkers lost a son 9 years ago-he was just home from his freshman year of college and was playing baseball and died in freak accident when he collided with another player in the outfield.  That coworker went out of his way to come talk to me when I went back to work.



ireland_nicole said:


> ok, so I finally got pics of the "partner" dress.  I was, of course, inspired by those who went before me in the idea of using multiple disney prints and using a disney image or quote to link them.  Well , thanks to all of you who sent fabrics and to Heathersue who made some awesome embroidery designs, I have my version.  Between what I had, and what y'all sent, I ended up being able to use each fabric only once, and had a total of 42 different ones- I played with the layout like a puzzle for over a week until I felt like it was balanced.  For the skirt, I just made each tier almost twice the one above it, and attached it to a simple yoke.  For the top, I used the front of a simply sweet halter, and made narrower straps and then made a shirred back which I sandwiched between the layers of the front bodice to make for a nice smooth finish.
> 
> I feel like the skirt belongs to all y'all who sent me these wonderful fabrics; I can't begin to thank you ladies.  I honestly feel like we're taking y'all on the trip too in a way.  One of the reasons I made the outfit the way I did was so that it could fit a lot of girls if needed.  I want to offer to loan the outfit to those who were so generous with their scraps- kind of make it a disbou outfit LOL.  You don't have to, of course, but I wanted to show my appreciation.- you just need to promise not to mention my mistakes
> 
> Here's too many pics- Danny is modeling the shirt the rest of us are will all be wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


Such a wonderful outfit!  I love the Walt/Mickey on the blue T too!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, so I finally got pics of the "partner" dress.  I was, of course, inspired by those who went before me in the idea of using multiple disney prints and using a disney image or quote to link them.  Well , thanks to all of you who sent fabrics and to Heathersue who made some awesome embroidery designs, I have my version.  Between what I had, and what y'all sent, I ended up being able to use each fabric only once, and had a total of 42 different ones- I played with the layout like a puzzle for over a week until I felt like it was balanced.  For the skirt, I just made each tier almost twice the one above it, and attached it to a simple yoke.  For the top, I used the front of a simply sweet halter, and made narrower straps and then made a shirred back which I sandwiched between the layers of the front bodice to make for a nice smooth finish.
> 
> I feel like the skirt belongs to all y'all who sent me these wonderful fabrics; I can't begin to thank you ladies.  I honestly feel like we're taking y'all on the trip too in a way.  One of the reasons I made the outfit the way I did was so that it could fit a lot of girls if needed.  I want to offer to loan the outfit to those who were so generous with their scraps- kind of make it a disbou outfit LOL.  You don't have to, of course, but I wanted to show my appreciation.- you just need to promise not to mention my mistakes
> 
> Here's too many pics- Danny is modeling the shirt the rest of us are will all be wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



I love doing patchwork!! I have  ajumper I made for Kirsta that doesn't fit, I keep saying I'll have to take the skirt off and this would like great. We could use it for our special dinner. (we usually do a a special dinner).


----------



## jeniamt

ireland_nicole said:


> Here's too many pics- Danny is modeling the shirt the rest of us are will all be wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



Wow, crazy beautiful!!!


Question:

For those that do hand applique, I've noticed that sometimes when I am attaching smaller pieces (like the pupal of a princess eye!) the needle actually cuts the fabric.  I guess its as the needle is going in and out for the satin stitch around a small area that it acts like scissors.  Since its attached with the heat/bond, it stays in place for awhile but after a bunch of washes it begins to peel away.  Do you think I should use a smaller needle or something?  Not sure how to remedy this and could sure use some suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## Tweevil

I have a question......

Mom is giving me her serger.  It's an older one so I am sure it's a lay in thread one.  This comes with a wish and a prayer so I am not sure how to use it.  Does anyone know of any videos or instructions on how to use these?  I believe it is a Singer and takes 4 spools.

I seriously have no clue.

(And I want to get the Audrey pattern but just know I won't be able to do the edges with my regular 'ol Kenmore machine.)

Thanks for any help you can provide


----------



## visitingapril09

Tweevil said:


> I have a question......
> 
> Mom is giving me her serger.  It's an older one so I am sure it's a lay in thread one.  This comes with a wish and a prayer so I am not sure how to use it.  Does anyone know of any videos or instructions on how to use these?  I believe it is a Singer and takes 4 spools.
> 
> I seriously have no clue.
> 
> (And I want to get the Audrey pattern but just know I won't be able to do the edges with my regular 'ol Kenmore machine.)
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide



You and I should learn together. I was given an older one too and have no clue where to start!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Thanks for all the advice about Disney World in December. I feel like it will be fine, and we should go then since we will save money just by changing our vacation by a month. I'm hoping we get a pin, but it doesn't look like we will.
Probably staying at the Poly!! 


McDuck said:


> I spent this evening cutting out my daughter's dress FINALLY....and then photographing all the fabric combos I have planned for outfits for our trip while the table was still out.  I spent some time making a guidesheet of the photos and also small pictures of which patterns I want to use for each, also notating where I think I need some accent fabrics.  I can't wait to get started!!!   But I need to focus on the three projects that must get done ASAP first.


 When are you guys going to DW? We will be going in December now I think. Did you make something for Imagination Movers yet?? I got fabric for mine, but haven't started! eeps!



LisaZoe said:


>


<3 these skirts. I really wish Hannah didn't look so odd in skirts. Will her tummy ever go away??  Its cute and all, but she pulls skirts and pants under them. I only make her dresses. :/ I still have the pattern so I can hopefully make it for someone else!



lollipopsandgiggles said:


>


Wow! This is awesome! How do you transfer the design over to the fabric?? You  must have a way of transferring the outline or something huh? It's perfect!!


tricia said:


> Just wanted to say that I can see her mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> snubie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got some of my sewing mojo back after having Megan in November.
> 
> I made a dress for Lauren to wear to her preschool "graduation" and something for her sister to wear that matches:
> Patchwork Kids Wrap top/dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's aline and easy fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the matching sets! Audrey skirt looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very pretty! I need me some of that Lilo fabric now. We are probably staying at the Poly in December, so I know I'm making a Lilo custom. I bet that fabric is hard to find huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! That is alot of squares. Goodness! It will make for such a cool outfit for Disney. She must love it.
Click to expand...


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Last night was Marissa's high school graduation, today is her party.  I've got a few family members and way too many teenagers coming over for food and swimming.   I thought I had a week to recover before Rebecca's preschool graduation, I've got it marked on the calendar 2pm on June 1st (which is the date on the school web calendar!), but got a note home this week (which I sort of ignored thinking the date on it was an RSVP by) and I only realized yesterday that her graduation is on the 25th...next Tuesday!  I haven't even started sewing anything for her yet  Lucky for me the big kids were talking about the K4 graduation, and clued me in.  I decided she's going to have to wear a handmedown from her biggest sister, and I only feel a little guilt about it because it is a special dress.  When Marissa was 4 my mom made her an heirloom dress from Martha Pullen's heirloom party dress pattern, and even 14 years later it's still beautiful.  I'm going to remake the slip to go under it, that's the only part that's needs replacing...we had let the growth tucks out for other dresses as she grew,  it doesn't look as pretty as it used to.  And my stash comes in handy yet again...I found 2 yards of Swiss batiste and enough laces to pull off a nice slip.  That will have to do for my contribution...if my mom were still alive (and I've been missing her terribly as the anniversary of her death passed this week, knowing too she would have just loved all this graduation chaos!) she would have managed to whip up something amazing for Rebecca for her big day.


----------



## McDuck

*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks for all the advice about Disney World in December. I feel like it will be fine, and we should go then since we will save money just by changing our vacation by a month. I'm hoping we get a pin, but it doesn't look like we will.
> Probably staying at the Poly!!
> When are you guys going to DW? We will be going in December now I think. Did you make something for Imagination Movers yet?? I got fabric for mine, but haven't started! eeps!



We are going Dec 9 - 17...what dates are you looking at?

I washed and dried my fabric for the Imagination Movers dress yesterday, picked up blue thread last night, have my red ribbon for the ties, now just need to get some bias tape.  I found a nice slightly A-line pillowcase dress tutorial online I am going to use.  Pretty excited about making it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

RMAMom said:


> What about the purse that comes free when you sign up for the YCMT newsletter. It's so cute and easy to do! I love the disboutique outfit. I love the idea of mixing the fabrics and then that Walt and Mickey along with the saying has been a favorite of mine since I first saw it.


Great idea, I'll have a look at it- Thanks!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Where did you find the Lilo fabric and what pattern did you use for the skirt portion?  I really like it.
> 
> 
> Great job!  That is so cool that everyone sent you scraps.  I must have missed the post where you asked for some.  Sorry!  I have been hunting everywhere for character fabrics so I can make my girls one of those too.  It is really hard to find some characters unless you want to spend a fortune.  It looks great!
> 
> I am going to make a stripwork twirl dress for my girls with heather's mickey and friends on the strips.  Any ideas on what I should put on the bodice part of it?
> 
> Also, probably about a year or so ago (maybe longer) someone posted step sister dresses they made using the simply sweet pattern.  One was pink and purple and one was the green colors.  Does anyone know where I can see a pic of that again?    I didn't see them in the photobucket account.



I found the Lilo on "that" auction site- yes, it was expensive, but I got the rest of the fabric on sale at joanns, so that helps some, right?  I have to say, the pattern I used, while awesome; does "waste" a lot of fabric; I only got 2 strips out of each 1/2 yard; thankfully I had a yard, and made 3 of the strips on the skirt Lilo and the more obvious half of the criss cross top lilo; I had enough left for the square for the other skirt, but that's about it.  That's making the skirt 17" though.  The pattern I used for the skirt is from YCMT; it's the country babies spiral skirt.  I really enjoyed making it; and I love that it goes from 24m - adult, you just plug your measurements in.

If you decide to do a skirt, lmk, I have some scraps I can donate- and don't worry, I asked for them probably 6 months ago- I just couldn't see it finished in my head until this week, and didn't want to screw up other people's fabric- that part was really special, but a little stressful- it's not like I could just run out and get more LOL.

Finally, I didn't do the dress you're talking about, but I did this simply sweet for 1900 park faire:






SallyfromDE said:


> I love doing patchwork!! I have  ajumper I made for Kirsta that doesn't fit, I keep saying I'll have to take the skirt off and this would like great. We could use it for our special dinner. (we usually do a a special dinner).


You should totally go for it- it's a shame to "waste" all that work; and they're so cute!  I just took my otherwise finished skirt and attached it to a simple yoke I made; that part would go really quickly for you.


*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks for all the advice about Disney World in December. I feel like it will be fine, and we should go then since we will save money just by changing our vacation by a month. I'm hoping we get a pin, but it doesn't look like we will.
> Probably staying at the Poly!!
> 
> <3 these skirts. I really wish Hannah didn't look so odd in skirts. Will her tummy ever go away??  Its cute and all, but she pulls skirts and pants under them. I only make her dresses. :/ I still have the pattern so I can hopefully make it for someone else!
> 
> Very pretty! I need me some of that Lilo fabric now. We are probably staying at the Poly in December, so I know I'm making a Lilo custom. I bet that fabric is hard to find huh?
> 
> 
> Wow! That is alot of squares. Goodness! It will make for such a cool outfit for Disney. She must love it.



It's a lot of squares, but it really wasn't hard; I laid everything out first and kept playing with it when I would walk past until I liked the placement of everything.  The whole outfit sewed together in a couple of hours, and for the squares I just used a transparent 6x6 ruler/quilt template so I could cut around the images I wanted.  Just keep searching for Lilo fabric, and you'll find it.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Last night was Marissa's high school graduation, today is her party.  I've got a few family members and way too many teenagers coming over for food and swimming.   I thought I had a week to recover before Rebecca's preschool graduation, I've got it marked on the calendar 2pm on June 1st (which is the date on the school web calendar!), but got a note home this week (which I sort of ignored thinking the date on it was an RSVP by) and I only realized yesterday that her graduation is on the 25th...next Tuesday!  I haven't even started sewing anything for her yet  Lucky for me the big kids were talking about the K4 graduation, and clued me in.  I decided she's going to have to wear a handmedown from her biggest sister, and I only feel a little guilt about it because it is a special dress.  When Marissa was 4 my mom made her an heirloom dress from Martha Pullen's heirloom party dress pattern, and even 14 years later it's still beautiful.  I'm going to remake the slip to go under it, that's the only part that's needs replacing...we had let the growth tucks out for other dresses as she grew,  it doesn't look as pretty as it used to.  And my stash comes in handy yet again...I found 2 yards of Swiss batiste and enough laces to pull off a nice slip.  That will have to do for my contribution...if my mom were still alive (and I've been missing her terribly as the anniversary of her death passed this week, knowing too she would have just loved all this graduation chaos!) she would have managed to whip up something amazing for Rebecca for her big day.



Don't feel guilty; this way, your mom is there with her in a way, and you're contributing something special too- I know she'll look beautiful.


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Teresa - glad you had such fun trip!!!! are you back in the swing of things at home yet?


I think so, I've been doing MUCH better with Lydia's homeschooling this week than the weeks before we left! I was a little distracted! I had her take a little assesment quiz online the other day for reading. She thought she was doing "HOOORIBLE...." but, when I got the results, it put her at a 3rd grade level (which frankly, I'll just say I think is a bit high!). And, when I told her, she was sooo proud!!! Now, she is reading with so much more confidence!!! Livndisney gave us some books while we were in Florida, and she has read all of them all on her own without a lot of whining like she use to! She's not getting as frustrated at words she doesn't immediately know, she just sounds them out.  She also gave her a very cool Math Bingo game, which she is BEGGING me to play all the time!! Thanks C! 

Sorry, I know you weren't really asking about that, but I'm just so excited I wanted to share! 



snubie said:


> I finally got some of my sewing mojo back after having Megan in November.
> 
> I made a dress for Lauren to wear to her preschool "graduation" and something for her sister to wear that matches:
> Patchwork Kids Wrap top/dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's aline and easy fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A patchwork twirl skirt made from a charm pack (inspired by Stephres): really bad photo and I took the shirt out of the dirty laundry to take this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gift for Lauren's preschool teacher (thank you to the person who posted the tutorial for the note pad/pen folder):  Ms. Diane did origami with the kids so that is why i chose that embroidery design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, an Audrey skirt with applique tshirt.  Lauren's 5th birthday is coming up, we are having her party at a local carousel.



I'm going to start with the last outfit first!!! I love it!!! I have collected carousel horses (the small miniature ones, although I'd love a full size one!) since I was a teenager. I LOOOVE this outfit!!! And a party at a carousel!?!?!?!?! Oh wow!!! I'd love that NOW!!! 

That patchwork skirt is darling!!! And the matching outfits are just gorgeous. I love that fabric you used!





ireland_nicole said:


> I realized I haven't posted my o'hana outfits yet.  I got inspiration for Caitie's dress from Heathersue's, but of course changed it up a bit- used the crisscross dress bodice, changed the skirt; similar colors, fabrics though- I just loved Heathersues, and HAD to get the Lilo fabric- that was tough LOL.
> Please excuse the awful pics, I won't take anymore at sunrise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ladies are wearing Heathersue's hawaiian minnie, and the guys have hawaiian mickey t's.  Danny has a stitch T.
> 
> I also finished the other 5 pairs of Danny's shorts, 2 are embroidered (One peter pan, one birthday)
> 
> I finished the Partner outfit last night that so many of you are a part of- DD would not model this morning, hopefully she'll be in a better mood this afternoon and I can get pics then.



These are so cute!! That Lilo fabric is one of my favorites! I wish I had more! 



SallyfromDE said:


> I just got a gorgeous planter. I thought it was from a few friends because I complained about how the company lacked decency. My BFF just called and told me it P*** her off and she called the office manager and told her off. The MGR told her they were waiting to make sure I was home. ?? Deb asked if they thought I went on vacation? Where else would I be, and besides, I'd been back to work for a week. Isn't that a great friend?
> .



YAY Deb!!!! I'm so glad she did that for you! What a wonderful friend, and what a clueless company! 



ireland_nicole said:


> ok, so I finally got pics of the "partner" dress.  I was, of course, inspired by those who went before me in the idea of using multiple disney prints and using a disney image or quote to link them.  Well , thanks to all of you who sent fabrics and to Heathersue who made some awesome embroidery designs, I have my version.  Between what I had, and what y'all sent, I ended up being able to use each fabric only once, and had a total of 42 different ones- I played with the layout like a puzzle for over a week until I felt like it was balanced.  For the skirt, I just made each tier almost twice the one above it, and attached it to a simple yoke.  For the top, I used the front of a simply sweet halter, and made narrower straps and then made a shirred back which I sandwiched between the layers of the front bodice to make for a nice smooth finish.
> 
> I feel like the skirt belongs to all y'all who sent me these wonderful fabrics; I can't begin to thank you ladies.  I honestly feel like we're taking y'all on the trip too in a way.  One of the reasons I made the outfit the way I did was so that it could fit a lot of girls if needed.  I want to offer to loan the outfit to those who were so generous with their scraps- kind of make it a disbou outfit LOL.  You don't have to, of course, but I wanted to show my appreciation.- you just need to promise not to mention my mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



How incredibly sweet!  The skirt is wonderful, so beautiful!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> 1.)Where did you find the Lilo fabric and what pattern did you use for the skirt portion?  I really like it.
> 
> 2.)I am going to make a stripwork twirl dress for my girls with heather's mickey and friends on the strips.  Any ideas on what I should put on the bodice part of it?
> 
> 3.)Also, probably about a year or so ago (maybe longer) someone posted step sister dresses they made using the simply sweet pattern.  One was pink and purple and one was the green colors.  Does anyone know where I can see a pic of that again?    I didn't see them in the photobucket account.


1/)I got mine at Joann's in Elkhart about three years ago on clearance for $1.50 a yard! I bought all they had on the bolt! 

2.)I would use Heather's film strip design. 

3.)I think Aimeeg made some with the Simply Sweet, or a similar pattern. It was really cute. 




lovesdumbo said:


> My office was wonderful when I lost my brother-they sent flowers to the wake and the president who lives like 85+ miles from the funeral home went to the wake on a brutally cold night.  At least another dozen folks went to the wake and I bet I got 100 cards from my 300 coworkers.  I work for a non profit so I don't really get paid market rate but my coworkers are really like family.  One of my coworkers lost a son 9 years ago-he was just home from his freshman year of college and was playing baseball and died in freak accident when he collided with another player in the outfield.  That coworker went out of his way to come talk to me when I went back to work.



That is so nice of them to do! I don't think people realize sometimes how important it is to support the people left behind after someone dies, but it sounds like your company was wonderful. 

When my Grandpa died, Brian's family wouldn't even come to the visitation at the funeral home, because "They didn't really know him." Brian BEGGED his parents to come, but they wouldn't. I'm still pretty bitter about it! He has 10 brothers and sisters and not ONE came.



Tweevil said:


> I have a question......
> 
> Mom is giving me her serger.  It's an older one so I am sure it's a lay in thread one.  This comes with a wish and a prayer so I am not sure how to use it.  Does anyone know of any videos or instructions on how to use these?  I believe it is a Singer and takes 4 spools.
> 
> I seriously have no clue.
> 
> (And I want to get the Audrey pattern but just know I won't be able to do the edges with my regular 'ol Kenmore machine.)
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide


If you find the model number, you can probably download a manual for it from the Singer site. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Last night was Marissa's high school graduation, today is her party.  I've got a few family members and way too many teenagers coming over for food and swimming.   I thought I had a week to recover before Rebecca's preschool graduation, I've got it marked on the calendar 2pm on June 1st (which is the date on the school web calendar!), but got a note home this week (which I sort of ignored thinking the date on it was an RSVP by) and I only realized yesterday that her graduation is on the 25th...next Tuesday!  I haven't even started sewing anything for her yet  Lucky for me the big kids were talking about the K4 graduation, and clued me in.  I decided she's going to have to wear a handmedown from her biggest sister, and I only feel a little guilt about it because it is a special dress.  When Marissa was 4 my mom made her an heirloom dress from Martha Pullen's heirloom party dress pattern, and even 14 years later it's still beautiful.  I'm going to remake the slip to go under it, that's the only part that's needs replacing...we had let the growth tucks out for other dresses as she grew,  it doesn't look as pretty as it used to.  And my stash comes in handy yet again...I found 2 yards of Swiss batiste and enough laces to pull off a nice slip.  That will have to do for my contribution...if my mom were still alive (and I've been missing her terribly as the anniversary of her death passed this week, knowing too she would have just loved all this graduation chaos!) she would have managed to whip up something amazing for Rebecca for her big day.



 These kids growing up, I don't know what they are thinking! 

The dress sounds like it will be wonderful. I love that your Mom will have a part of the graduation, even though she is gone.


----------



## livndisney

Teresa,

I am glad the books and the math bingo helped. We struggled a lot in the beginning and the games REALLLLLLLLY helped. (She did not realize she was learning)

Did you find Mrs. Piggle Wiggle?


----------



## jeniamt

Tweevil said:


> I have a question......
> 
> Mom is giving me her serger.  It's an older one so I am sure it's a lay in thread one.  This comes with a wish and a prayer so I am not sure how to use it.  Does anyone know of any videos or instructions on how to use these?  I believe it is a Singer and takes 4 spools.
> 
> I seriously have no clue.
> 
> (And I want to get the Audrey pattern but just know I won't be able to do the edges with my regular 'ol Kenmore machine.)
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide



I was going to suggest looking for a manual online as well.  Once you have it threaded, play with it and take a lot of notes.  I find I have to do a test run on scrap fabric (although the same fabric I'm going to be sewing with) to make sure all the tensions are set correctly.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Last night was Marissa's high school graduation, today is her party.  I've got a few family members and way too many teenagers coming over for food and swimming.   I thought I had a week to recover before Rebecca's preschool graduation, I've got it marked on the calendar 2pm on June 1st (which is the date on the school web calendar!), but got a note home this week (which I sort of ignored thinking the date on it was an RSVP by) and I only realized yesterday that her graduation is on the 25th...next Tuesday!  I haven't even started sewing anything for her yet  Lucky for me the big kids were talking about the K4 graduation, and clued me in.  I decided she's going to have to wear a handmedown from her biggest sister, and I only feel a little guilt about it because it is a special dress.  When Marissa was 4 my mom made her an heirloom dress from Martha Pullen's heirloom party dress pattern, and even 14 years later it's still beautiful.  I'm going to remake the slip to go under it, that's the only part that's needs replacing...we had let the growth tucks out for other dresses as she grew,  it doesn't look as pretty as it used to.  And my stash comes in handy yet again...I found 2 yards of Swiss batiste and enough laces to pull off a nice slip.  That will have to do for my contribution...if my mom were still alive (and I've been missing her terribly as the anniversary of her death passed this week, knowing too she would have just loved all this graduation chaos!) she would have managed to whip up something amazing for Rebecca for her big day.



I think working with the dress your mom made 14 years ago is much more wonderful that making a new one.  I'm a sentimental sap!  Can't wait to see pictures of the dress, it sounds beautiful!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Teresa,
> 
> I am glad the books and the math bingo helped. We struggled a lot in the beginning and the games REALLLLLLLLY helped. (She did not realize she was learning)
> 
> Did you find Mrs. Piggle Wiggle?



Thank you! We are having fun with everything! I haven't made it to the library yet. I'm hoping to get there today or tomorrow. I think I have some fines, I found a book that I thought I'd returned before our trip!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Thank you! We are having fun with everything! I haven't made it to the library yet. I'm hoping to get there today or tomorrow. I think I have some fines, I found a book that I thought I'd returned before our trip!



Read the books first, then watch:
http://www.fancast.com/tv/Mrs.-Piggle-Wiggle/8482/full-episodes

http://www.best-childrens-books.com/mrs-piggle-wiggle.html

http://litplans.com/titles/Mrs_Piggle_Wiggle_Betty_MacDonald.html



Love Mrs. Piggle Wiggle


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Is a Ruffler Foot or Narrow Hem Foot only for surgers??  I think I know what a narrow hem foot does, but I've wondered how the ruffler foot actually works.  Does it gather the fabric for you as you go??

Can you tell I know nothing about feet?   All I know is which is for sewing and which is for embroidery.  I have a Brother combo that I love and I don't have room for a serger or is it "surger"?


----------



## ConnieB

thebeesknees said:


> Ugh! I just need to vent and I know you ladies will understand! There is a girl at my Mom's church who is getting married in September. Mom doesn't know the girl very well, but she is good friends with the groom's mother. The girl asked my Mom to hem her wedding gown - for free - three days before Mom was supposed to go on vacation, and she wanted it done ASAP (not sure why - the wedding is still 4 months away?). Anyhow, Mom worked her tail off trying to get it done in those couple of days before she left. It had a 4-layer skirt with 2 sheer layers that were just a pain to hem - they kept leaving little hairs sticking out of the rolled hem, etc. She spent well over 8 hours working on that thing, and dropped it off the day before she was leaving on vacation. The girl answered the door, took a look at Mom holding the dress and said......nothing. Just took the dress and closed the door.  I am just so upset for my Mom! The worst part is, she is also supposed to do the cake for them, but now she doesn't even want to do that. She said she'll do it as a gift for the groom's mother, but her heart just isn't in it anymore.
> 
> OK, rant over! And I will try not to leave rude remarks on this girl's Facebook page, either.



Wow....honestly, if I was your mom, I'd go to the groom's mother and tell her about it.  That poor groom needs to be warned about the ingrate he's about to marry!


----------



## LisaZoe

*Toadstool* said:


> <3 these skirts. I really wish Hannah didn't look so odd in skirts. Will her tummy ever go away??  Its cute and all, but she pulls skirts and pants under them. I only make her dresses. :/ I still have the pattern so I can hopefully make it for someone else!



Zoe has the same issue - still - with skirts under her tummy. I prefer dresses on her for that reason... when she'll wear a dress. Have you thought about adding some kind of cute straps/suspenders on certain skirt styles kind of like this:








Diz-Mommy said:


> Is a Ruffler Foot or Narrow Hem Foot only for surgers??  I think I know what a narrow hem foot does, but I've wondered how the ruffler foot actually works.  Does it gather the fabric for you as you go??
> 
> Can you tell I know nothing about feet?   All I know is which is for sewing and which is for embroidery.  I have a Brother combo that I love and I don't have room for a serger or is it "surger"?



There are ruffler feet for both types of machines but not for all sergers (like mine). I think the same is true for the narrow hem foot. You can search online for your sewing machine model # to see what types of feet are available for it.

BTW - It's 'serger'.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Diz-Mommy said:


> Is a Ruffler Foot or Narrow Hem Foot only for surgers??  I think I know what a narrow hem foot does, but I've wondered how the ruffler foot actually works.  Does it gather the fabric for you as you go??
> 
> Can you tell I know nothing about feet?   All I know is which is for sewing and which is for embroidery.  I have a Brother combo that I love and I don't have room for a serger or is it "surger"?



No, these are presser feet to use on a regular sewing machine- I have used them on Kenmore/Janome and Vikings, so I presume they will be available for other machines too.

Yes, a ruffler (or a gathering foot- they look different) both gather the fabric for you- both can gather and attached at the same time, although I am not talented enough to have figured out how to do that and get it sewn on straight- so I just gather/ruffle and then attach in 2 steps.

It's Serger- and yes, you should be able to purchase these types of feet for it.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Read the books first, then watch:
> http://www.fancast.com/tv/Mrs.-Piggle-Wiggle/8482/full-episodes
> 
> http://www.best-childrens-books.com/mrs-piggle-wiggle.html
> 
> http://litplans.com/titles/Mrs_Piggle_Wiggle_Betty_MacDonald.html
> 
> 
> 
> Love Mrs. Piggle Wiggle




OOOH!!!! Thank you!!!! 


*
Well, we just had a frightening morning! Arminda's friend was down here, and went home for something (she's about 5 houses down). While she was walking up her driveway, a guy stopped and asked her , "Hey little girl, do you need a ride home?" then, got out of his car! She ran screaming through a neighbors backyard, and they walked her back down to our house. She was staying with her Dad, and he had left early this morning to go fishing.  The poor girl, her cell phone battery was dead (the charger was at her Mom's appartment, and her Mom was out with a friend) so we coudln't get hold of them.  The sherrif came and talked to her and was able to get hold of her Mom. The sheriff made sure I would stay with her until one of her parents got home, which I did of course! 

Even if this guy was only trying to frighten her, it's scary! And, of course, if he IS someone out to get kids, that's even scarier!*


----------



## SallyfromDE

Diz-Mommy said:


> Is a Ruffler Foot or Narrow Hem Foot only for surgers??  I think I know what a narrow hem foot does, but I've wondered how the ruffler foot actually works.  Does it gather the fabric for you as you go??
> 
> Can you tell I know nothing about feet?   All I know is which is for sewing and which is for embroidery.  I have a Brother combo that I love and I don't have room for a serger or is it "surger"?



A ruffler foot is for sewing. It also pleats. I often will do pleats and then will do a gather stitch to fit my pattern. IMO, it makes my ruffles look more even. But if you to to YouCanMakeThis.com, they have a guide and tutorial that can help you understand more about it, and if it's something you need.


----------



## ellenbenny

I finished up my Pluto skirt outfit.  I hand appliqued the 50's prime time cafe logo on the back of the bowling shirt, and I added a tulle underskirt under the skirt and over the shorts.  I think it came out cute.  The logo looks a little off center to me, but it may just be the way it's hanging, or the way it is not a symmetrical design.  Over all I'm pretty happy with the results.











I also made myself an in the hoop fanny pack to use on our upcoming cruise to Bermuda!  I love this embroidery design, and once  you cut out all the pieces it doesn't really take very long to stitch out.


----------



## momtoprincess A

Hi, long time no see. I've been really busy with things lately.
Anyway has anyone seen the Thomas Kinkade Disney fabric yet?
I went into my local fabric store and just about passed out with excitement. They have panels and matching materials for Peter Pan, Snow White and Pinochio. They also have big fleece panels which DD bought to make herself a blanket. I bought the Peter Pan panel to make her a vida shirt.
It's all just so beautiful.


----------



## Granna4679

snubie said:


> I finally got some of my sewing mojo back after having Megan in November.
> 
> I made a dress for Lauren to wear to her preschool "graduation" and something for her sister to wear that matches:
> Patchwork Kids Wrap top/dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's aline and easy fits



Love all of the outfits.  The Audrey skirt is so cute and I really like the wrap dress.  I bought that pattern.  I really need to use it. 
Great gift idea for the teachers as well.



ireland_nicole said:


> Absolutely stunning!  Incredible!



Thank you.  



ireland_nicole said:


> I realized I haven't posted my o'hana outfits yet.  I got inspiration for Caitie's dress from Heathersue's, but of course changed it up a bit- used the crisscross dress bodice, changed the skirt; similar colors, fabrics though- I just loved Heathersues, and HAD to get the Lilo fabric- that was tough LOL.
> Please excuse the awful pics, I won't take anymore at sunrise:



Really cute!  What pattern did you use for the skirt?



SallyfromDE said:


> I just got a gorgeous planter. I thought it was from a few friends because I complained about how the company lacked decency. My BFF just called and told me it P*** her off and she called the office manager and told her off. The MGR told her they were waiting to make sure I was home. ?? Deb asked if they thought I went on vacation? Where else would I be, and besides, I'd been back to work for a week. Isn't that a great friend?



That is an awesome friend!!  So glad they finally acknowledged.  



ireland_nicole said:


> ok, so I finally got pics of the "partner" dress.
> Here's too many pics- Danny is modeling the shirt the rest of us are will all be wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



You did an excellent job.  I love it.  And so kind of you to offer it to everyone.  I love how you did the top as well.  Catie is a doll!



jeniamt said:


> Wow, crazy beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> For those that do hand applique, I've noticed that sometimes when I am attaching smaller pieces (like the pupal of a princess eye!) the needle actually cuts the fabric.  I guess its as the needle is going in and out for the satin stitch around a small area that it acts like scissors.  Since its attached with the heat/bond, it stays in place for awhile but after a bunch of washes it begins to peel away.  Do you think I should use a smaller needle or something?  Not sure how to remedy this and could sure use some suggestions!
> 
> Thanks!



I usually draw the tiny details in with a fabric pen.  My sewing machine likes to eat the tiny pieces.



ellenbenny said:


> I finished up my Pluto skirt outfit.  I hand appliqued the 50's prime time cafe logo on the back of the bowling shirt, and I added a tulle underskirt under the skirt and over the shorts.  I think it came out cute.  The logo looks a little off center to me, but it may just be the way it's hanging, or the way it is not a symmetrical design.  Over all I'm pretty happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made myself an in the hoop fanny pack to use on our upcoming cruise to Bermuda!  I love this embroidery design, and once  you cut out all the pieces it doesn't really take very long to stitch out.



That turned out perfect.  Great applique skills too!!!  
Oh, and I love the fanny pack.


----------



## billwendy

Whew, my boys just left! Longest dance recital EVER!!!!! We volunteered to watch Daniel, Stephen and  John so their parents could both go to Sarah's dance recital = well, we had no idea it would be from noon till 9pm!!!! lol - oh well - here there were 2 of them with some time inbetween!!!! Lets just say we had LOTS of sword and light sabre fights around here today - lol. We also built Buzz lightyear out of legos, watered all the flowers by squirt gun, rode whatever was on wheels in our garage, played maybe 1/3 of most of the games in our basement and swung in our hammocks in the backyard.....WHEW!!! Poor Dan was absolutely exhausted by the time his dad came to get him. But Stephen and John wanted to STAY!!!  As they were leaving John asked when he could come over and play with me again - lol - what a sweetheart!!!! Here are a few pics of my boys!!

Johnny and I just hanging out...





Zoey hardly had to walk today!!!





Trashcan lids and dollar store swords anyone??





Here is Dan walking around, even on uneven surfaces - its getting better, slowly but surely!!





I almost forgot - here is a Cathy top and easyfits for Hannah - and a pooh nightgown I made out of a nursery panel that was on clearance for a dollar!!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

tricia said:


> This is too cute.  I love that you can paint your designs in.  I could never do that (I'm not even good with a colouring book )  One little thing, and I hate to be critical, but my eye was immediately drawn to Alice's face as in the pic it looks as though she has no mouth.  This might just be in the photo, and not how it looks in real life, or the brightness and contrast on my screen are screwy, or a million other things, but it would be perfection if I could see her mouth.
> 
> You are very right it was not till i saw it on pictures that i realized i needed to go darker.  So thanks for the pointer.


----------



## desparatelydisney

teresajoy said:


> OOOH!!!! Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> *
> Well, we just had a frightening morning! Arminda's friend was down here, and went home for something (she's about 5 houses down). While she was walking up her driveway, a guy stopped and asked her , "Hey little girl, do you need a ride home?" then, got out of his car! She ran screaming through a neighbors backyard, and they walked her back down to our house. She was staying with her Dad, and he had left early this morning to go fishing.  The poor girl, her cell phone battery was dead (the charger was at her Mom's appartment, and her Mom was out with a friend) so we coudln't get hold of them.  The sherrif came and talked to her and was able to get hold of her Mom. The sheriff made sure I would stay with her until one of her parents got home, which I did of course!
> 
> Even if this guy was only trying to frighten her, it's scary! And, of course, if he IS someone out to get kids, that's even scarier!*



Teresa, that is terrifying!  in your own neighborhood!!!  Where you want to think your kids are safe!!!


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Ok everyone i tried to do the multi quote so i could thank everyone and respond to everyones comments but it did not work as you can see.  So here is one big Thank you for your kind comments about my audrey skirt.  I love everyones work here and I am so inspried by everyones work.  I love all of the creative thinkers on here.  The use of fabrics by everyone is so beautiful .  Thanks for letting me be a part of this and sharing me things with you.


----------



## Granna4679

teresajoy said:


> OOOH!!!! Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> *
> Well, we just had a frightening morning! Arminda's friend was down here, and went home for something (she's about 5 houses down). While she was walking up her driveway, a guy stopped and asked her , "Hey little girl, do you need a ride home?" then, got out of his car! She ran screaming through a neighbors backyard, and they walked her back down to our house. She was staying with her Dad, and he had left early this morning to go fishing.  The poor girl, her cell phone battery was dead (the charger was at her Mom's appartment, and her Mom was out with a friend) so we coudln't get hold of them.  The sherrif came and talked to her and was able to get hold of her Mom. The sheriff made sure I would stay with her until one of her parents got home, which I did of course!
> 
> Even if this guy was only trying to frighten her, it's scary! And, of course, if he IS someone out to get kids, that's even scarier!*



Theresa - That is really horrible.  I hope she is able to sleep tonight.  I would be having nightmares if it happened to me.  Lets hope he is long gone and ya'll don't have to worry about that.  Maybe seeing the cops in the neighborhood will scare him off.  



billwendy said:


> Whew, my boys just left! Longest dance recital EVER!!!!! We volunteered to watch Daniel, Stephen and  John so their parents could both go to Sarah's dance recital = well, we had no idea it would be from noon till 9pm!!!! lol - oh well - here there were 2 of them with some time inbetween!!!! Lets just say we had LOTS of sword and light sabre fights around here today - lol. We also built Buzz lightyear out of legos, watered all the flowers by squirt gun, rode whatever was on wheels in our garage, played maybe 1/3 of most of the games in our basement and swung in our hammocks in the backyard.....WHEW!!! Poor Dan was absolutely exhausted by the time his dad came to get him. But Stephen and John wanted to STAY!!!  As they were leaving John asked when he could come over and play with me again - lol - what a sweetheart!!!! Here are a few pics of my boys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot - here is a Cathy top and easyfits for Hannah - and a pooh nightgown I made out of a nursery panel that was on clearance for a dollar!!



Wendy - you are the BEST!!!  It looks like those boys had the time of their lives!!  You are so good to do all of that and for sooooo many hours.  What a sweet heart you have!!

The outfits are so cute.  Love the $1 nightgown.  Don't you just love bargains??  And so creative to make something with it.


----------



## mirandag819

ireland_nicole said:


> ok, so I finally got pics of the "partner" dress.  I was, of course, inspired by those who went before me in the idea of using multiple disney prints and using a disney image or quote to link them.  Well , thanks to all of you who sent fabrics and to Heathersue who made some awesome embroidery designs, I have my version.  Between what I had, and what y'all sent, I ended up being able to use each fabric only once, and had a total of 42 different ones- I played with the layout like a puzzle for over a week until I felt like it was balanced.  For the skirt, I just made each tier almost twice the one above it, and attached it to a simple yoke.  For the top, I used the front of a simply sweet halter, and made narrower straps and then made a shirred back which I sandwiched between the layers of the front bodice to make for a nice smooth finish.
> 
> I feel like the skirt belongs to all y'all who sent me these wonderful fabrics; I can't begin to thank you ladies.  I honestly feel like we're taking y'all on the trip too in a way.  One of the reasons I made the outfit the way I did was so that it could fit a lot of girls if needed.  I want to offer to loan the outfit to those who were so generous with their scraps- kind of make it a disbou outfit LOL.  You don't have to, of course, but I wanted to show my appreciation.- you just need to promise not to mention my mistakes
> 
> Here's too many pics- Danny is modeling the shirt the rest of us are will all be wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



That is so cute! And how great that you made it with everyone's scraps.... I must have missed the request or I would have sent some. What a great idea though! I actually made an outfit like this last year..... pre Heather's cute new designs.... so my "It all started with a Mouse" is just a regular font.... I think I am going to need to make a new one with her Disney font design and the film real design (which is exactly the look I was trying to go for.... I had seen a preview on an old VHS Disney movie where it started with Mickey and said..."It all started with a mouse"....and then panned out to tons of little boxes full of other characters. Darn you Heather you came up with the perfect designs and now I will have to make a new one lol! 

Using everyone's scraps is such a great idea though.... when I made this one:




I actually bought one of the quilt packs someone was selling on ebay with tons of out of print Disney fabrics.... it wasn't very expensive, however they were 4 by 4 squares so needless to say it took forever doing the patchwork skirt with such small pieces! 

Yours looks really great.... and is inspiring me to make a new one for Taylor for our cruise this year!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Wendy, you are so creative with entertainment!! Great to Dan up and playing...love the fab 5 tshirt he is sporting! What a good sport your doggie was too!!

Teresa- That is super scary, poor girl- but SMART!! She deserves a special prize for running and screaming! I never could scream when I was scared.... I am freaked out for you- who offers little girls rides any more!????
Im so glad she was able to find help and not get caught by him. Hug your kids tonight.
I'll share a funny childhood story with you to help you laugh a little...

I always remember, there was a big family (6 kids) the Roys that lived next door to us, all really nice and we were very close with them, and my parents had one of the middle boys babysit us, he was really nice Yvone (eee-vone) anyway, his older brothers decided to play a trick on him and they prank called our house and said "Hey kid, I know you're home alone and I'm com'n to git you!"
He was terrified, so he got me out of bed (brother was still up) and I remember there was a split rail fence between our houses and the  swinging door was stuck so he shoved me thru the bars in my nightgown and I was shaking so bad- I was terrified and I was paralyzed, I wouldnt scream or cry or anything, I'm pretty sure he had to carry me the rest of the way..

His brothers were doubled over laughing when we came rushing into their house....
 I think they felt bad for me- the prank was directed at Yvone. I don't remember how old I was...2nd or 3rd grade maybe?
I look back now and it would have been funny to an outsider, I think my parents laughed when they heard it. I was okay too when I found out it was a joke. 
He never would babysit after that.
And darn it, he was really cute! Cute boy babysitters were rare!


SO! If you saw my Facebook you know today was Hannah's 1st birthday. We basically ran around and tried to get things ready for our little party tomorrow.
I finished a Patricia tunic for myself (first thing I have ever made for me)
and have hopes of whipping up something for Hannah tomorrow morning. (party starts at 1 and I have to run around and pick up food at 11)

I better head to bed!


----------



## visitingapril09

momtoprincess A said:


> Hi, long time no see. I've been really busy with things lately.
> Anyway has anyone seen the Thomas Kinkade Disney fabric yet?
> I went into my local fabric store and just about passed out with excitement. They have panels and matching materials for Peter Pan, Snow White and Pinochio. They also have big fleece panels which DD bought to make herself a blanket. I bought the Peter Pan panel to make her a vida shirt.
> It's all just so beautiful.



I even found it way up here in Canada! Our sewing store has it. It is quite lovely isn't it!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

For some reason this thread never showed up for me today.  

Anyway...great posts!!!  I LOVE the 50s PTC outfit!!!  That's one of my favorite restaurants in the World...and possibly the world!  We always have a great time there.  And I love the take on the poodle skirt.  So cute!

The Partners outfits are adorable, too!!!  The skirts are gorgeous.  Wish I had that talent!  Great job, guys!!!


----------



## teresajoy

ellenbenny said:


> I finished up my Pluto skirt outfit.  I hand appliqued the 50's prime time cafe logo on the back of the bowling shirt, and I added a tulle underskirt under the skirt and over the shorts.  I think it came out cute.  The logo looks a little off center to me, but it may just be the way it's hanging, or the way it is not a symmetrical design.  Over all I'm pretty happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made myself an in the hoop fanny pack to use on our upcoming cruise to Bermuda!  I love this embroidery design, and once  you cut out all the pieces it doesn't really take very long to stitch out.



I just love the way that outfit turned out!!! It's fantastic! and the little fanny pack is so pretty! 





billwendy said:


> Whew, my boys just left! Longest dance recital EVER!!!!! We volunteered to watch Daniel, Stephen and  John so their parents could both go to Sarah's dance recital = well, we had no idea it would be from noon till 9pm!!!! lol - oh well - here there were 2 of them with some time inbetween!!!! Lets just say we had LOTS of sword and light sabre fights around here today - lol. We also built Buzz lightyear out of legos, watered all the flowers by squirt gun, rode whatever was on wheels in our garage, played maybe 1/3 of most of the games in our basement and swung in our hammocks in the backyard.....WHEW!!! Poor Dan was absolutely exhausted by the time his dad came to get him. But Stephen and John wanted to STAY!!!  As they were leaving John asked when he could come over and play with me again - lol - what a sweetheart!!!! Here are a few pics of my boys!!
> 
> Johnny and I just hanging out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoey hardly had to walk today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trashcan lids and dollar store swords anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Dan walking around, even on uneven surfaces - its getting better, slowly but surely!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot - here is a Cathy top and easyfits for Hannah - and a pooh nightgown I made out of a nursery panel that was on clearance for a dollar!!



You guys are so nice to do that for them! It looks like they had a blast! I love the video of Dan walking around!  and the picture of you in the hammock!

The outfits are so pretty!!!! Good job Wendy! 



desparatelydisney said:


> Teresa, that is terrifying!  in your own neighborhood!!!  Where you want to think your kids are safe!!!



I was beginning to think my post was invisible!  
It was very frightening. It gets scarier the more I think about it. I told her that it was most likely someone who just thought they were being funny trying to scare her, (she was so shook up, I had to calm her down). But, it really scared me! There were several garage sales on our street today, so it was pretty busy, and there were people outside even.  The boldness of this jerk is just frightening. 



Granna4679 said:


> Theresa - That is really horrible.  I hope she is able to sleep tonight.  I would be having nightmares if it happened to me.  Lets hope he is long gone and ya'll don't have to worry about that.  Maybe seeing the cops in the neighborhood will scare him off.



Thank you. I am worried about her having nightmares tonight, I know I would just lie in bed thinking about it. The sheriff said they would be patrolling the neighborhood today, but I didn't see them again after he left our house. I could have missed them, but I was sitting outside with the girls all afternoon.



mirandag819 said:


> That is so cute! And how great that you made it with everyone's scraps.... I must have missed the request or I would have sent some. What a great idea though! I actually made an outfit like this last year..... pre Heather's cute new designs.... so my "It all started with a Mouse" is just a regular font.... I think I am going to need to make a new one with her Disney font design and the film real design (which is exactly the look I was trying to go for.... I had seen a preview on an old VHS Disney movie where it started with Mickey and said..."It all started with a mouse"....and then panned out to tons of little boxes full of other characters. Darn you Heather you came up with the perfect designs and now I will have to make a new one lol!
> 
> Using everyone's scraps is such a great idea though.... when I made this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually bought one of the quilt packs someone was selling on ebay with tons of out of print Disney fabrics.... it wasn't very expensive, however they were 4 by 4 squares so needless to say it took forever doing the patchwork skirt with such small pieces!
> 
> Yours looks really great.... and is inspiring me to make a new one for Taylor for our cruise this year!



That is so adorable! Yep, you need a new one now! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Teresa- That is super scary, poor girl- but SMART!! She deserves a special prize for running and screaming! I never could scream when I was scared.... I am freaked out for you- who offers little girls rides any more!????
> Im so glad she was able to find help and not get caught by him. Hug your kids tonight.
> I'll share a funny childhood story with you to help you laugh a little...
> 
> I always remember, there was a big family (6 kids) the Roys that lived next door to us, all really nice and we were very close with them, and my parents had one of the middle boys babysit us, he was really nice Yvone (eee-vone) anyway, his older brothers decided to play a trick on him and they prank called our house and said "Hey kid, I know you're home alone and I'm com'n to git you!"
> He was terrified, so he got me out of bed (brother was still up) and I remember there was a split rail fence between our houses and the  swinging door was stuck so he shoved me thru the bars in my nightgown and I was shaking so bad- I was terrified and I was paralyzed, I wouldnt scream or cry or anything, I'm pretty sure he had to carry me the rest of the way..
> 
> His brothers were doubled over laughing when we came rushing into their house....
> I think they felt bad for me- the prank was directed at Yvone. I don't remember how old I was...2nd or 3rd grade maybe?
> I look back now and it would have been funny to an outsider, I think my parents laughed when they heard it. I was okay too when I found out it was a joke.
> He never would babysit after that.
> And darn it, he was really cute! Cute boy babysitters were rare!



I told her how smart she was too! I hate seeing kids scared like that, it upset me so much. 

Oh my goodness, you must have been scared!!! Poor Yvone!! I am just picturing him shoving you through the fence!


----------



## momtoprincess A

visitingapril09 said:


> I even found it way up here in Canada! Our sewing store has it. It is quite lovely isn't it!




Hi I'm in Canada too!!!
Maybe we have something up here that they don't have down there.
Anyway my DD almost finished her Snow White fleece blanket (she just has to finish tying it)
It looks great.


----------



## momtoprincess A

teresajoy said:


> OOOH!!!! Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> *
> Well, we just had a frightening morning! Arminda's friend was down here, and went home for something (she's about 5 houses down). While she was walking up her driveway, a guy stopped and asked her , "Hey little girl, do you need a ride home?" then, got out of his car! She ran screaming through a neighbors backyard, and they walked her back down to our house. She was staying with her Dad, and he had left early this morning to go fishing.  The poor girl, her cell phone battery was dead (the charger was at her Mom's appartment, and her Mom was out with a friend) so we coudln't get hold of them.  The sherrif came and talked to her and was able to get hold of her Mom. The sheriff made sure I would stay with her until one of her parents got home, which I did of course!
> 
> Even if this guy was only trying to frighten her, it's scary! And, of course, if he IS someone out to get kids, that's even scarier!*




Wow Teresa ~ poor little thing must have been terrified.


----------



## erikawolf2004

ellenbenny said:


> I finished up my Pluto skirt outfit.  I hand appliqued the 50's prime time cafe logo on the back of the bowling shirt, and I added a tulle underskirt under the skirt and over the shorts.  I think it came out cute.  The logo looks a little off center to me, but it may just be the way it's hanging, or the way it is not a symmetrical design.  Over all I'm pretty happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made myself an in the hoop fanny pack to use on our upcoming cruise to Bermuda!  I love this embroidery design, and once  you cut out all the pieces it doesn't really take very long to stitch out.



So so cute!!!!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

The 50's Prime Time outfit is sooooo cute! I ended up exchanging my 950D for the 1500D.... but they had to order me one. So I am waiting for it come in 

In the meantime I have been making tutu tote bags and tutu hair bow holders:


----------



## SallyfromDE

ellenbenny said:


> I finished up my Pluto skirt outfit.  I hand appliqued the 50's prime time cafe logo on the back of the bowling shirt, and I added a tulle underskirt under the skirt and over the shorts.  I think it came out cute.  The logo looks a little off center to me, but it may just be the way it's hanging, or the way it is not a symmetrical design.  Over all I'm pretty happy with the results.



This came out great!!! The underskirt really did make a difference. I thought I was cute they way it was, but wow! And I love your bowling shirt. I think it just looks off center becuase of the tv. If you centered the tv, then the yellow thing underneath would have been off. It's great as it is. 



billwendy said:


> Johnny and I just hanging out...



I had to run into my Walmart and they still have fabric. They've condensed a little more, and moved a few things around. But it's still there. Were you in the one behind Rt 13&40?


----------



## coteau_chick

teresajoy said:


> OOOH!!!! Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> *
> Well, we just had a frightening morning! Arminda's friend was down here, and went home for something (she's about 5 houses down). While she was walking up her driveway, a guy stopped and asked her , "Hey little girl, do you need a ride home?" then, got out of his car! She ran screaming through a neighbors backyard, and they walked her back down to our house. She was staying with her Dad, and he had left early this morning to go fishing.  The poor girl, her cell phone battery was dead (the charger was at her Mom's appartment, and her Mom was out with a friend) so we coudln't get hold of them.  The sherrif came and talked to her and was able to get hold of her Mom. The sheriff made sure I would stay with her until one of her parents got home, which I did of course!
> 
> Even if this guy was only trying to frighten her, it's scary! And, of course, if he IS someone out to get kids, that's even scarier!*



I assume he was up to no good.  It is not appropriate for a grown man to be offering her a ride.  This is not good.  Please be extra careful with your kids this summer.  He may be back in your neighborhood.   I am just worried about this.  
                                                                           Laura


----------



## tricia

lollipopsandgiggles said:


> You are very right it was not till i saw it on pictures that i realized i needed to go darker.  So thanks for the pointer.



No problem, just glad you weren't insulted, I never know how things come across on message boards, so much easier in person.



MyDisneyTrio said:


>



Those are way cute.



ellenbenny said:


> I also made myself an in the hoop fanny pack to use on our upcoming cruise to Bermuda!  I love this embroidery design, and once  you cut out all the pieces it doesn't really take very long to stitch out.



The shirt looks great.  




billwendy said:


> Johnny and I just hanging out...



Looks like a really fun, and really long day.  You must be beat.  Nice to see Daniel up and playing with the boys.


Teresa-  oh, how scary.  Way too close to home.  


OK, so I got my new embroidery machine yesterday.  I stitched out a flower and a mickey head and a goofy, all from the included designs.  Now on to an applique design.  Guess I gotta check out Heather's shop.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

We had snow blizzards all day yesterday so we went to the city.  I finally didn't spend $100 of fabrics for a quilt!!!

I did however buy all the EPCOT fabric from that store.  They had gotten a new bolt in so I took all of it.

I am making a little purse but before that I have to hand sew the binding down on my king quilt.  It will take fooooorrrreeevvveeeer.


----------



## tricia

OMG, what a terrible time for Heather to be on Holidays.  Oh, the drama, what am I to do now?  (laughing at myself here, cause I really don't know what I should do)

Oh well, guess I can't get one of her designs until June.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

teresajoy said:


> OOOH!!!! Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> *
> Well, we just had a frightening morning! Arminda's friend was down here, and went home for something (she's about 5 houses down). While she was walking up her driveway, a guy stopped and asked her , "Hey little girl, do you need a ride home?" then, got out of his car! She ran screaming through a neighbors backyard, and they walked her back down to our house. She was staying with her Dad, and he had left early this morning to go fishing.  The poor girl, her cell phone battery was dead (the charger was at her Mom's appartment, and her Mom was out with a friend) so we coudln't get hold of them.  The sherrif came and talked to her and was able to get hold of her Mom. The sheriff made sure I would stay with her until one of her parents got home, which I did of course!
> 
> Even if this guy was only trying to frighten her, it's scary! And, of course, if he IS someone out to get kids, that's even scarier!*




How scary is that . My kids think i am so mean because i don't let them play out front or walk anywhere alone.  You can never be to careful.  Thank God she was ok.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

ellenbenny said:


> I finished up my Pluto skirt outfit.  I hand appliqued the 50's prime time cafe logo on the back of the bowling shirt, and I added a tulle underskirt under the skirt and over the shorts.  I think it came out cute.  The logo looks a little off center to me, but it may just be the way it's hanging, or the way it is not a symmetrical design.  Over all I'm pretty happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made myself an in the hoop fanny pack to use on our upcoming cruise to Bermuda!  I love this embroidery design, and once  you cut out all the pieces it doesn't really take very long to stitch out.



I love that outfit and that fanny pack.  It is so cute.  I would not mind wearing a fanny pack if it looked like that.


----------



## jeniamt

billwendy said:


>



DD10 would love this!  She is a Pooh freak!  She asks us everyday when will go back to WDW so she can eat at Crystal Palace and what will I make her to wear there.  Nothing like an almost 6th grader still sporting customs!



MinnieVanMom said:


> We had snow blizzards all day yesterday so we went to the city.  I finally didn't spend $100 of fabrics for a quilt!!!
> 
> I did however buy all the EPCOT fabric from that store.  They had gotten a new bolt in so I took all of it.
> 
> I am making a little purse but before that I have to hand sew the binding down on my king quilt.  It will take fooooorrrreeevvveeeer.



Did you say snow???? Yikes!  And what EPCOT fabric are you referring to?  Please post pictures, inquiring minds must know!  



teresajoy said:


> *
> Well, we just had a frightening morning! Arminda's friend was down here, and went home for something (she's about 5 houses down). While she was walking up her driveway, a guy stopped and asked her , "Hey little girl, do you need a ride home?" then, got out of his car! She ran screaming through a neighbors backyard, and they walked her back down to our house. She was staying with her Dad, and he had left early this morning to go fishing.  The poor girl, her cell phone battery was dead (the charger was at her Mom's appartment, and her Mom was out with a friend) so we coudln't get hold of them.  The sherrif came and talked to her and was able to get hold of her Mom. The sheriff made sure I would stay with her until one of her parents got home, which I did of course!
> 
> Even if this guy was only trying to frighten her, it's scary! And, of course, if he IS someone out to get kids, that's even scarier!*



WHAT!!!???  That is super scary!  Did she get a description of the car?  We let our kids go from house to house on our street and think nothing of it.  Good time for me to remind everyone about strangers.


----------



## jeniamt

HELP!!!

Need to finish the waistband on Chase's Big Give shorts and it says his waist is 17.5 inches.  My skinny DD4's waist is 20.5 inches and wears size 4 shorts (same size his mom listed for him).  Plus, I just took measurements at DD4's ballet class and only one little teeny-tiny Vietnamese 3yo had a smaller waist than my dd's and she was still 18.5".  Her mom told me she wears size 18mo shorts!

Should I go with Carla's measurements for a size 4 or make the waistband according to the 17.5" measurement.  Maybe split the difference?

What would you guys do?  Thanks


----------



## mirandag819

HELP NEEDED! 

Ok Taylor actually agreed to me making a Villian outfit to wear to the Villians Tonight show on our cruise in November (I was surprised....aside from the Tremaines, she used to hate villians.... but she actually like the idea).... I have a lot of the designs already... Maleficent, Lady Tremaine, Cruella, Captain Hook, Ursula, Queen of Hearts, The Evil Queen. 

The star of the show is Hades from Hercules though.... and I can't find an applique of him anywhere..... has anyone seen one? Also 2 other characters in the show I would like to include if at all possible are: Scar from Lion King, and Dr. Facilier from The Princess and the Frog. Has anyone seen any of these 3 anywhere? 

I got a cute Mickey's House of Villians design for the bodice, and I'm thinking about doing some embroidery villian phrases above the characters.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

jeniamt said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> Need to finish the waistband on Chase's Big Give shorts and it says his waist is 17.5 inches.  My skinny DD4's waist is 20.5 inches and wears size 4 shorts (same size his mom listed for him).  Plus, I just took measurements at DD4's ballet class and only one little teeny-tiny Vietnamese 3yo had a smaller waist than my dd's and she was still 18.5".  Her mom told me she wears size 18mo shorts!
> 
> Should I go with Carla's measurements for a size 4 or make the waistband according to the 17.5" measurement.  Maybe split the difference?
> 
> What would you guys do?  Thanks


I don't think I'd go with the pattern measurements if it's a real big difference...my DD is very slender too, 5yo and wears commercial size 4 slim, but she still fits in 2t shorts, though they're getting almost indecent in length.  I cut elastic for her easy fits 19", with a 1" overlap. Maybe you can PM the mom and recheck the measurement?  

Taking a break from my slip sewing marathon.  I keep telling myself it's only a slip and nobody will see it, but I know it's there, and I want it to look good, darn it!  lol   Thanks for the moral support y'all have offered me, I appreciate it.  Mom has been in my thoughts, probably looking over my shoulder as I sew, this is a project I normally would have done at her house, using her machines and guidance.  I have all her heirloom technique books, and thats been a big help.  Here's my tissue moment for you...all the supplies for this came from her stash, there was exactly enough fabric, the right kind of thread and a shoebox of good laces to choose from.  As I was looking through the lace (I swear she hoarded the stuff!) I came across a plastic bag with what looked like enough length to do the bottom ruffle, it was still sealed up in the packaging from whatever store she bought/ordered it from, and the sticker keeping the bag closed was a little heart that said I love you.  I spent the next 10 minutes blubbering into that box of lace.

Ok, back to smocking!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

jeniamt said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> Need to finish the waistband on Chase's Big Give shorts and it says his waist is 17.5 inches.  My skinny DD4's waist is 20.5 inches and wears size 4 shorts (same size his mom listed for him).  Plus, I just took measurements at DD4's ballet class and only one little teeny-tiny Vietnamese 3yo had a smaller waist than my dd's and she was still 18.5".  Her mom told me she wears size 18mo shorts!
> 
> Should I go with Carla's measurements for a size 4 or make the waistband according to the 17.5" measurement.  Maybe split the difference?
> 
> What would you guys do?  Thanks




I looked at the big give site and it says his hips are 23", so I really think the 17.5 might be wrong.  I think the easyfits tell you to go with the hip size.


----------



## erikawolf2004

MinnieVanMom said:


> I did however buy all the EPCOT fabric from that store.  They had gotten a new bolt in so I took all of it.



What does the Epcot fabric look like?


----------



## squirrel

visitingapril09 said:


> I even found it way up here in Canada! Our sewing store has it. It is quite lovely isn't it!



Where do you find Disney fabric in Canada?  Wal-mart is the only place I have found it.  Fabricland doesn't carry any.


----------



## squirrel

I'm so far behind on this thread.  Everyone has been busy.  I love the partners dress and T-shirt.  The Winnie the Pooh and friends nightgown is so cute.

I have to get started on the dresses for my niece.

I'm having trouble figuring out what shape to make the applique for the simply sweet dress I'm making.  I have two shapes but not sure I like either.  Any ideas?  It will only be the third applique I have done.











With this fabric would you use the dark pink or the light pink thread to attach the applique?


----------



## jeniamt

ellenbenny said:


> I looked at the big give site and it says his hips are 23", so I really think the 17.5 might be wrong.  I think the easyfits tell you to go with the hip size.



I thought that hip measurements didn't make much sense compared the waist either.  I made the shorts size 4 and didn't pay much attention to his actual measurements until I needed to cut the elastic.  Maybe I should pm the mom.


----------



## erikawolf2004

squirrel said:


> I'm so far behind on this thread.  Everyone has been busy.  I love the partners dress and T-shirt.  The Winnie the Pooh and friends nightgown is so cute.
> 
> I have to get started on the dresses for my niece.
> 
> I'm having trouble figuring out what shape to make the applique for the simply sweet dress I'm making.  I have two shapes but not sure I like either.  Any ideas?  It will only be the third applique I have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this fabric would you use the dark pink or the light pink thread to attach the applique?



I like the flower and the darker pink, then you aren't trying to match the light pinks.


----------



## jeniamt

squirrel said:


> I'm so far behind on this thread.  Everyone has been busy.  I love the partners dress and T-shirt.  The Winnie the Pooh and friends nightgown is so cute.
> 
> I have to get started on the dresses for my niece.
> 
> I'm having trouble figuring out what shape to make the applique for the simply sweet dress I'm making.  I have two shapes but not sure I like either.  Any ideas?  It will only be the third applique I have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this fabric would you use the dark pink or the light pink thread to attach the applique?




I think I would use the heart.  Are you attaching the applique to that pink fabric?  I think I would use thread that is the color of the blue flowers in the applique.  I would like the contrast, but that may not be your taste.  Super cute Pooh fabric!


----------



## visitingapril09

momtoprincess A said:


> Hi I'm in Canada too!!!
> Maybe we have something up here that they don't have down there.
> Anyway my DD almost finished her Snow White fleece blanket (she just has to finish tying it)
> It looks great.



East Coast, West Coast or somewhere in between???

We are in BC! 

It is so pretty. I looked at it and thought it would make some lovely quilts too. I thought the price where I saw it, Fabricana, wasn't bad at all.......haha......us get something and the US not??!! Not likely!! We are usually about 4 years behind I think!


----------



## mirandag819

Just sharing something I finished this weekend..... it's very similar to the princess dress I made for Taylor last year, but a different fabric for the ruffle and staps and it doesn't have the embroidery words from each princesses song this time. 

Sorry it isn't in Taylor's size so I don't have a model.... I guess I need a dress form, I tried hanging it with a pettiskirt underneath, but it didn't work so well, the dress is too full to photograph well without a model. 

I am going to be making Taylor a new one for our cruise soon with the spoonflower fabric I designed and adding Pocahontas so it will have all 9 Disney princesses (thanks Kira!)


----------



## visitingapril09

squirrel said:


> Where do you find Disney fabric in Canada?  Wal-mart is the only place I have found it.  Fabricland doesn't carry any.



I need to learn to multi quote!!

Hi there, I am in South Surrey! Fabricana in Richmond has the Thomas Kincade fabrics and they range from about 8.98 to 12.98 a meter! Not a ton but, yes, no one has Disney fabric here. I usually have to go to Joann's. Also Kidsfabrics.com is based in Penticton I think.....they sell online Disney Fabrics and the prices aren't bad and shipping is within the province which helps.


----------



## visitingapril09

mirandag819 said:


> Just sharing something I finished this weekend..... it's very similar to the princess dress I made for Taylor last year, but a different fabric for the ruffle and staps and it doesn't have the embroidery words from each princesses song this time.
> 
> Sorry it isn't in Taylor's size so I don't have a model.... I guess I need a dress form, I tried hanging it with a pettiskirt underneath, but it didn't work so well, the dress is too full to photograph well without a model.
> 
> I am going to be making Taylor a new one for our cruise soon with the spoonflower fabric I designed and adding Pocahontas so it will have all 9 Disney princesses (thanks Kira!)



just amazing!!!! I love it!


----------



## visitingapril09

erikawolf2004 said:


> I like the flower and the darker pink, then you aren't trying to match the light pinks.



That makes two votes for the flower and the darker thread! Me too.


----------



## billwendy

squirrel said:


> I'm so far behind on this thread.  Everyone has been busy.  I love the partners dress and T-shirt.  The Winnie the Pooh and friends nightgown is so cute.
> 
> I have to get started on the dresses for my niece.
> 
> I'm having trouble figuring out what shape to make the applique for the simply sweet dress I'm making.  I have two shapes but not sure I like either.  Any ideas?  It will only be the third applique I have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this fabric would you use the dark pink or the light pink thread to attach the applique?



Call me the oddball, but I love the heart. I was also wondering if the flower might be a bit frustrating with all of the curves while you are embroidering it since this is your 2nd embroidery. I like the darker pink too - can you use both somehow?


----------



## ellenbenny

mirandag819 said:


> Just sharing something I finished this weekend..... it's very similar to the princess dress I made for Taylor last year, but a different fabric for the ruffle and staps and it doesn't have the embroidery words from each princesses song this time.
> 
> Sorry it isn't in Taylor's size so I don't have a model.... I guess I need a dress form, I tried hanging it with a pettiskirt underneath, but it didn't work so well, the dress is too full to photograph well without a model.
> 
> I am going to be making Taylor a new one for our cruise soon with the spoonflower fabric I designed and adding Pocahontas so it will have all 9 Disney princesses (thanks Kira!)



Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

mirandag819 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> So so cute, any little girl would love this!!!


----------



## squirrel

The dark pink fabric is the bodice.  I only have 3 colors of embroidery thread-dark pink, light pink and a medium blue (closest to the outline of the blue flowers in the print).

I think the heart is a bit strange in shape, but it needs to be like that to get Eeyore's tail in.  The flower shape is okay, but I worry it will be hard for my third applique.  There is that shape flower in the print-it's the one with the yellow center.

The votes are even so far-I need more votes.


----------



## jeniamt

mirandag819 said:


> Just sharing something I finished this weekend..... it's very similar to the princess dress I made for Taylor last year, but a different fabric for the ruffle and staps and it doesn't have the embroidery words from each princesses song this time.
> 
> Sorry it isn't in Taylor's size so I don't have a model.... I guess I need a dress form, I tried hanging it with a pettiskirt underneath, but it didn't work so well, the dress is too full to photograph well without a model.
> 
> I am going to be making Taylor a new one for our cruise soon with the spoonflower fabric I designed and adding Pocahontas so it will have all 9 Disney princesses (thanks Kira!)



Gorgeous!  Wow!!!!



billwendy said:


> Call me the oddball, but I love the heart. I was also wondering if the flower might be a bit frustrating with all of the curves while you are embroidering it since this is your 2nd embroidery. I like the darker pink too - can you use both somehow?



I said heart too!!!  I'm weird but b/c their are flowers in the fabric and they don't look like the applique flower... I vote heart!


----------



## Steve's Girl

MinnieVanMom said:


> but before that I have to hand sew the binding down on my king quilt.  It will take fooooorrrreeevvveeeer.



Ya know, you can machine sew binding?  I only hand bind smaller quilts.  The bigger ones I do by machine.  I sew the binding on the normal way and then "stitch in the ditch" on the front of the quilt.  The machine stitching only shows on the back of the binding.  I kinda feel like it is cheating though, but at least it gets done!


----------



## littlepeppers

squirrel said:


> The votes are even so far-I need more votes.



Sounds like you are a perfectionist like me.  I spend a lot of quality time w/ my ripper & embroidery snips.  I need to work on "that is good enough".  I always see my mistakes when I look at my work instead of the good things.  Kids move, no one will see your mistakes..  I need to buy into this phrase more often.

I Vote:  Dark pink fabric & flower  applique w/ thread to match the bodice.  If you use a thread that matched the bodice fabric, you will only see your mistakes on the actual applique instead of the applique & the bodice.

I did a similar flower for my 1st applique.  Don't sweat it b/c flowers aren't perfect in real life.  You may not be as happy w/ a non-perfect heart.


----------



## squirrel

A heart with Stitch inside was my second applique.  Stitch was my first.

Yes, I am a perfectionist.

So I guess I'm going with the dark pink bodice, a flower shaped applique with Winnie the Pooh and Eeyore inside, stitched with the dark pink thread.


----------



## *Toadstool*

McDuck said:


> We are going Dec 9 - 17...what dates are you looking at?
> 
> I washed and dried my fabric for the Imagination Movers dress yesterday, picked up blue thread last night, have my red ribbon for the ties, now just need to get some bias tape.  I found a nice slightly A-line pillowcase dress tutorial online I am going to use.  Pretty excited about making it!


We are looking at somewhere between the 8th and the 20th! Chances are we will be there at the same time on some days! I have my fabric washed as well. I made an embroidery design, so that took up some time. Hannah needs warehouse mouse on her dress of course. 





TinkerbelleMom said:


> Last night was Marissa's high school graduation, today is her party.  I've got a few family members and way too many teenagers coming over for food and swimming.   I thought I had a week to recover before Rebecca's preschool graduation, I've got it marked on the calendar 2pm on June 1st (which is the date on the school web calendar!), but got a note home this week (which I sort of ignored thinking the date on it was an RSVP by) and I only realized yesterday that her graduation is on the 25th...next Tuesday!  I haven't even started sewing anything for her yet  Lucky for me the big kids were talking about the K4 graduation, and clued me in.  I decided she's going to have to wear a handmedown from her biggest sister, and I only feel a little guilt about it because it is a special dress.  When Marissa was 4 my mom made her an heirloom dress from Martha Pullen's heirloom party dress pattern, and even 14 years later it's still beautiful.  I'm going to remake the slip to go under it, that's the only part that's needs replacing...we had let the growth tucks out for other dresses as she grew,  it doesn't look as pretty as it used to.  And my stash comes in handy yet again...I found 2 yards of Swiss batiste and enough laces to pull off a nice slip.  That will have to do for my contribution...if my mom were still alive (and I've been missing her terribly as the anniversary of her death passed this week, knowing too she would have just loved all this graduation chaos!) she would have managed to whip up something amazing for Rebecca for her big day.


How awesome! I am an heirloom sewer! That dress sounds lovely. Please post pictures of it and the slip you make! That is great that you have that dress to pass down through generations. I have seen the party dress made up and it is gorgeous. Don't think it can get better than that.



LisaZoe said:


> Zoe has the same issue - still - with skirts under her tummy. I prefer dresses on her for that reason... when she'll wear a dress. Have you thought about adding some kind of cute straps/suspenders on certain skirt styles kind of like this:


That is a cute idea! It reminds me of the dress that Sally(is that her name? lol) on Cat in the Hat wears in the movie. I think she'd probably not enjoy the straps but its worth a try.


teresajoy said:


> *
> Well, we just had a frightening morning! Arminda's friend was down here, and went home for something (she's about 5 houses down). While she was walking up her driveway, a guy stopped and asked her , "Hey little girl, do you need a ride home?" then, got out of his car! She ran screaming through a neighbors backyard, and they walked her back down to our house. She was staying with her Dad, and he had left early this morning to go fishing.  The poor girl, her cell phone battery was dead (the charger was at her Mom's appartment, and her Mom was out with a friend) so we coudln't get hold of them.  The sherrif came and talked to her and was able to get hold of her Mom. The sheriff made sure I would stay with her until one of her parents got home, which I did of course!
> 
> Even if this guy was only trying to frighten her, it's scary! And, of course, if he IS someone out to get kids, that's even scarier!*


Wow! That is frightening. Hope they figure out who the guy is and keep an eye on him.


ellenbenny said:


> I finished up my Pluto skirt outfit.  I hand appliqued the 50's prime time cafe logo on the back of the bowling shirt, and I added a tulle underskirt under the skirt and over the shorts.  I think it came out cute.  The logo looks a little off center to me, but it may just be the way it's hanging, or the way it is not a symmetrical design.  Over all I'm pretty happy with the results.


Really nice!



billwendy said:


> I almost forgot - here is a Cathy top and easyfits for Hannah - and a pooh nightgown I made out of a nursery panel that was on clearance for a dollar!!


Beautiful!


mirandag819 said:


> Using everyone's scraps is such a great idea though.... when I made this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually bought one of the quilt packs someone was selling on ebay with tons of out of print Disney fabrics.... it wasn't very expensive, however they were 4 by 4 squares so needless to say it took forever doing the patchwork skirt with such small pieces!


I LOVE this custom you made for Taylor. It is one of my favorites. I had forgotten about you saying you bought a pack that were already cut up. I hate rotary cutting and would much rather do it that way!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> SO! If you saw my Facebook you know today was Hannah's 1st birthday. We basically ran around and tried to get things ready for our little party tomorrow.
> I finished a Patricia tunic for myself (first thing I have ever made for me)
> and have hopes of whipping up something for Hannah tomorrow morning. (party starts at 1 and I have to run around and pick up food at 11)
> 
> I better head to bed!


I might be one of the only people that doesn't like the Patricia tunic. It looks horrible on me. Does it look good on you? LOL.. I love how easy it is and I love it on everyone else. I'm too fluffy!! LOL!
Happy birthday Hannah! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> We had snow blizzards all day yesterday so we went to the city.  I finally didn't spend $100 of fabrics for a quilt!!!
> 
> I did however buy all the EPCOT fabric from that store.  They had gotten a new bolt in so I took all of it.
> 
> I am making a little purse but before that I have to hand sew the binding down on my king quilt.  It will take fooooorrrreeevvveeeer.


Which Epcot fabric?? A bolt?? Must be a good one. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Taking a break from my slip sewing marathon.  I keep telling myself it's only a slip and nobody will see it, but I know it's there, and I want it to look good, darn it!  lol   Thanks for the moral support y'all have offered me, I appreciate it.  Mom has been in my thoughts, probably looking over my shoulder as I sew, this is a project I normally would have done at her house, using her machines and guidance.  I have all her heirloom technique books, and thats been a big help.  Here's my tissue moment for you...all the supplies for this came from her stash, there was exactly enough fabric, the right kind of thread and a shoebox of good laces to choose from.  As I was looking through the lace (I swear she hoarded the stuff!) I came across a plastic bag with what looked like enough length to do the bottom ruffle, it was still sealed up in the packaging from whatever store she bought/ordered it from, and the sticker keeping the bag closed was a little heart that said I love you.  I spent the next 10 minutes blubbering into that box of lace.
> 
> Ok, back to smocking!!!


You are smocking the slip??? eeps! I for one wouldn't smock a slip, but maybe this way she can actually wear the slip as a dress too? That'd be awesome. I made an heirloom slip using a Children's Corner pattern. Not sure I ever posted it. Will try to post it later. I love that you do smocking. I don't find anyone my age that smocks for their children. I hang out with all the old smocking ladies. They are fun and great teacher, but I do get tired of hearing them talk about the old days. lol



mirandag819 said:


> I am going to be making Taylor a new one for our cruise soon with the spoonflower fabric I designed and adding Pocahontas so it will have all 9 Disney princesses (thanks Kira!)


That came out sooo pretty!! I am about to work on Pocahontas again since you said the size doesn't matter that much. I'm hoping to sneak her onto a dress for Hannah for our trip in December. 



squirrel said:


> A heart with Stitch inside was my second applique.  Stitch was my first.
> 
> Yes, I am a perfectionist.
> 
> So I guess I'm going with the dark pink bodice, a flower shaped applique with Winnie the Pooh and Eeyore inside, stitched with the dark pink thread.


Galloping horse!! This is what many teachers in the heirloom community tell people. They say not to be concerned with perfection because after all who will see that on a galloping horse? LOL.. I always love that. I tend to unstitch things over and over until they are perfect. I'm letting go more though.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Can a bowling shirt be made without the placket being separate from the front pieces? I don't want it pieced together.. does that make sense?
Anyone done this before? I want to do embroidery down the front and it being pieced that way wouldn't work. Trying to figure out if I will have to modify the pattern(don't like doing that at all).


----------



## babynala

LisaZoe said:


> Oh my gosh, what was I thinking when I designed not one but 2 patterns that have so many ruffles and gathering?!?  I've made 3 Zoe and 2 Audrey skirts so far this week. Considering my ruffler foot doesn't work on my sewing machines, I think my hands and wrists want to take a break from thread pulling. On top of that, my main sewing machine isn't working quite right. It's like the feed dogs aren't moving the fabric through as they should. I ended up switching to my back-up machine to get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also recently made this Zoe skirt for a cute little girl and the coordinating sets for her brothers.


These are great.  I would not get that much done with out a ruffler.  Love the boy shirts.



snubie said:


> I finally got some of my sewing mojo back after having Megan in November.
> 
> I made a dress for Lauren to wear to her preschool "graduation" and something for her sister to wear that matches:
> Patchwork Kids Wrap top/dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's aline and easy fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A patchwork twirl skirt made from a charm pack (inspired by Stephres): really bad photo and I took the shirt out of the dirty laundry to take this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, an Audrey skirt with applique tshirt.  Lauren's 5th birthday is coming up, we are having her party at a local carousel.  I took the lazy way for her party this year, they provide everything (cake, paper goods, entertainment, etc) but the birthday girl.


 I guess you got your mojo back big time.  The fabric on the graduation dress and matching little sister outfit is great.  The patchwork skirt is so pretty and perfect for summer.  Great job on the birthday girl's outfit.  The colors are perfect for a carousel party.



ireland_nicole said:


> ok, so I finally got pics of the "partner" dress.  I was, of course, inspired by those who went before me in the idea of using multiple disney prints and using a disney image or quote to link them.  Well , thanks to all of you who sent fabrics and to Heathersue who made some awesome embroidery designs, I have my version.  Between what I had, and what y'all sent, I ended up being able to use each fabric only once, and had a total of 42 different ones- I played with the layout like a puzzle for over a week until I felt like it was balanced.  For the skirt, I just made each tier almost twice the one above it, and attached it to a simple yoke.  For the top, I used the front of a simply sweet halter, and made narrower straps and then made a shirred back which I sandwiched between the layers of the front bodice to make for a nice smooth finish.
> 
> I feel like the skirt belongs to all y'all who sent me these wonderful fabrics; I can't begin to thank you ladies.  I honestly feel like we're taking y'all on the trip too in a way.  One of the reasons I made the outfit the way I did was so that it could fit a lot of girls if needed.  I want to offer to loan the outfit to those who were so generous with their scraps- kind of make it a disbou outfit LOL.  You don't have to, of course, but I wanted to show my appreciation.- you just need to promise not to mention my mistakes
> 
> Here's too many pics- Danny is modeling the shirt the rest of us are will all be wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


LOVE this dress.  The skirt is so fun and the top is perfect.  Your models are so cute & happy.  




teresajoy said:


> I think so, I've been doing MUCH better with Lydia's homeschooling this week than the weeks before we left! I was a little distracted! I had her take a little assesment quiz online the other day for reading. She thought she was doing "HOOORIBLE...." but, when I got the results, it put her at a 3rd grade level (which frankly, I'll just say I think is a bit high!). And, when I told her, she was sooo proud!!! Now, she is reading with so much more confidence!!! Livndisney gave us some books while we were in Florida, and she has read all of them all on her own without a lot of whining like she use to! She's not getting as frustrated at words she doesn't immediately know, she just sounds them out.  She also gave her a very cool Math Bingo game, which she is BEGGING me to play all the time!! Thanks C!
> 
> Sorry, I know you weren't really asking about that, but I'm just so excited I wanted to share!


Glad you are back in the swing of things, I'm sure it is very hard after being out of town and with the warm weather Spring Fever has probably set in.  Lydia's results are great, you should be proud.  



teresajoy said:


> OOOH!!!! Thank you!!!!
> 
> *
> Well, we just had a frightening morning! Arminda's friend was down here, and went home for something (she's about 5 houses down). While she was walking up her driveway, a guy stopped and asked her , "Hey little girl, do you need a ride home?" then, got out of his car! She ran screaming through a neighbors backyard, and they walked her back down to our house. She was staying with her Dad, and he had left early this morning to go fishing.  The poor girl, her cell phone battery was dead (the charger was at her Mom's appartment, and her Mom was out with a friend) so we coudln't get hold of them.  The sherrif came and talked to her and was able to get hold of her Mom. The sheriff made sure I would stay with her until one of her parents got home, which I did of course!
> 
> Even if this guy was only trying to frighten her, it's scary! And, of course, if he IS someone out to get kids, that's even scarier!*


This is soooooo scary.  I'm glad she was smart enough to run and scream!



ellenbenny said:


> I finished up my Pluto skirt outfit.  I hand appliqued the 50's prime time cafe logo on the back of the bowling shirt, and I added a tulle underskirt under the skirt and over the shorts.  I think it came out cute.  The logo looks a little off center to me, but it may just be the way it's hanging, or the way it is not a symmetrical design.  Over all I'm pretty happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made myself an in the hoop fanny pack to use on our upcoming cruise to Bermuda!  I love this embroidery design, and once  you cut out all the pieces it doesn't really take very long to stitch out.


What a great outfit.  The shirt came out great.  I'm sure she will be a big hit at the Prime Time Cafe.



billwendy said:


> Whew, my boys just left! Longest dance recital EVER!!!!! We volunteered to watch Daniel, Stephen and  John so their parents could both go to Sarah's dance recital = well, we had no idea it would be from noon till 9pm!!!! lol - oh well - here there were 2 of them with some time inbetween!!!! Lets just say we had LOTS of sword and light sabre fights around here today - lol. We also built Buzz lightyear out of legos, watered all the flowers by squirt gun, rode whatever was on wheels in our garage, played maybe 1/3 of most of the games in our basement and swung in our hammocks in the backyard.....WHEW!!! Poor Dan was absolutely exhausted by the time his dad came to get him. But Stephen and John wanted to STAY!! As they were leaving John asked when he could come over and play with me again - lol - what a sweetheart!!!! Here are a few pics of my boys!!
> 
> Johnny and I just hanging out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoey hardly had to walk today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trashcan lids and dollar store swords anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Dan walking around, even on uneven surfaces - its getting better, slowly but surely!!
> 
> I almost forgot - here is a Cathy top and easyfits for Hannah - and a pooh nightgown I made out of a nursery panel that was on clearance for a dollar!!


Wow, you had a busy day.  Glad that Daniel is getting better.  Looks like the boys had a great day.  I love the elephant fabric you used on the Cathy top and the panel you found is perfect for a nightgown - what a great idea.



mirandag819 said:


> That is so cute! And how great that you made it with everyone's scraps.... I must have missed the request or I would have sent some. What a great idea though! I actually made an outfit like this last year..... pre Heather's cute new designs.... so my "It all started with a Mouse" is just a regular font.... I think I am going to need to make a new one with her Disney font design and the film real design (which is exactly the look I was trying to go for.... I had seen a preview on an old VHS Disney movie where it started with Mickey and said..."It all started with a mouse"....and then panned out to tons of little boxes full of other characters. Darn you Heather you came up with the perfect designs and now I will have to make a new one lol!
> 
> Using everyone's scraps is such a great idea though.... when I made this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually bought one of the quilt packs someone was selling on ebay with tons of out of print Disney fabrics.... it wasn't very expensive, however they were 4 by 4 squares so needless to say it took forever doing the patchwork skirt with such small pieces!
> 
> Yours looks really great.... and is inspiring me to make a new one for Taylor for our cruise this year!


What a cute skirt.  Love your daughter's hair.  




TinkerbelleMom said:


> Taking a break from my slip sewing marathon.  I keep telling myself it's only a slip and nobody will see it, but I know it's there, and I want it to look good, darn it!  lol   Thanks for the moral support y'all have offered me, I appreciate it.  Mom has been in my thoughts, probably looking over my shoulder as I sew, this is a project I normally would have done at her house, using her machines and guidance.  I have all her heirloom technique books, and thats been a big help.  Here's my tissue moment for you...all the supplies for this came from her stash, there was exactly enough fabric, the right kind of thread and a shoebox of good laces to choose from.  As I was looking through the lace (I swear she hoarded the stuff!) I came across a plastic bag with what looked like enough length to do the bottom ruffle, it was still sealed up in the packaging from whatever store she bought/ordered it from, and the sticker keeping the bag closed was a little heart that said I love you.  I spent the next 10 minutes blubbering into that box of lace.
> 
> Ok, back to smocking!!!


I think it is perfect that you are adding the slip to the dress your older daughter wore.  I think it makes the day more special as it is a way to have your mom as part of the day.  Using all your mom's supplies makes it even more special.  



squirrel said:


> A heart with Stitch inside was my second applique.  Stitch was my first.
> 
> Yes, I am a perfectionist.
> 
> So I guess I'm going with the dark pink bodice, a flower shaped applique with Winnie the Pooh and Eeyore inside, stitched with the dark pink thread.


  This sounds perfect.  Be sure to share when you are finished.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Okay, so it looks like plans have changed. We are still planning on going to Orlando for Thanksgiving and our vacation the next week. Instead of going to the MK for one day plus the VMCP another day, we decided to skip the ADR and get a 6 day pass using our GAD credit. Two of my sisters can't come down or won't know until the last minute if they can make it and told me to go ahead with other plans. It was only about $50/person to to the 6day pass with no exp so we can use three days now and 3 days another trip. But now I don't know what to make for Epcot days. Mama Mia! I want some good food. 

Favorite Epcot restaurants? Custom ideas? Trying to decide if we want to do the AK, Epcot and MK or 2 days at MK and 1 at Epcot. I have a few that aren't huge roller coaster enthusiasts. Hmmm?


----------



## squirrel

Okay, here is what I have so far.






Oh, and I wasn't just doing that all this time.  I ironed a bunch of fabric that I had in the drier.  Once this dress is done, i'll be ready to do some more.

When you do the applique, do you use the embroidery thread in the bobbin?  I don't think I did last time.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

erikawolf2004 said:


> What does the Epcot fabric look like?


like this:




I bought it all so I have a lot this time.  I only bought 10 yards and it was sold in a week last time.



Steve's Girl said:


> Ya know, you can machine sew binding?  I only hand bind smaller quilts.  The bigger ones I do by machine.  I sew the binding on the normal way and then "stitch in the ditch" on the front of the quilt.  The machine stitching only shows on the back of the binding.  I kinda feel like it is cheating though, but at least it gets done!


I know, that is how I did my previous quilts but I want it to looked more finished this time.  


squirrel said:


> A heart with Stitch inside was my second applique.  Stitch was my first.
> 
> Yes, I am a perfectionist.
> 
> So I guess I'm going with the dark pink bodice, a flower shaped applique with Winnie the Pooh and Eeyore inside, stitched with the dark pink thread.





squirrel said:


> Okay, here is what I have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I wasn't just doing that all this time.  I ironed a bunch of fabric that I had in the drier.  Once this dress is done, i'll be ready to do some more.



I agree, the darker thread, looks like you got it figured out.  Can wait to see the dress.


----------



## squirrel

Where did you get the Epcot fabric?  Must have missed that in the thread.


----------



## woodkins

QuiverofArrows said:


> Okay, so it looks like plans have changed. We are still planning on going to Orlando for Thanksgiving and our vacation the next week. Instead of going to the MK for one day plus the VMCP another day, we decided to skip the ADR and get a 6 day pass using our GAD credit. Two of my sisters can't come down or won't know until the last minute if they can make it and told me to go ahead with other plans. It was only about $50/person to to the 6day pass with no exp so we can use three days now and 3 days another trip. But now I don't know what to make for Epcot days. Mama Mia! I want some good food.
> 
> Favorite Epcot restaurants? Custom ideas? Trying to decide if we want to do the AK, Epcot and MK or 2 days at MK and 1 at Epcot. I have a few that aren't huge roller coaster enthusiasts. Hmmm?



Some of our favorite Epcot restaurants are Le Cellier in Canada, Akershus Storybook Dining, and although many don't care for it, the San Angel in Mexico. Great food and great ambience at all 3. Akershus is a character meal with all of the Princesses, which is very fun. 

How are you upgrading your GAD to a 6 day no expiration for only $50? The no expiration option alone is an extra $89. I would LOVE to know if you know something secret that I don't


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I got the fabric when I went to the city yesterday.  Glad they got a new bolt in and this time I have all of it.  That sounds so bad but I sold all of it last time.  This time I will sell it but keep back a bit for myself.

I love LeCelliers for a TS, also the princess dining in Norway.  Chef de France was cute with Rattatoli there but the food was just ok.  For a CS we love the sunshine cafe inside the land.  They have such good food and a huge selection all for a CS.


----------



## lovesdumbo

ellenbenny said:


> I finished up my Pluto skirt outfit.  I hand appliqued the 50's prime time cafe logo on the back of the bowling shirt, and I added a tulle underskirt under the skirt and over the shorts.  I think it came out cute.  The logo looks a little off center to me, but it may just be the way it's hanging, or the way it is not a symmetrical design.  Over all I'm pretty happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made myself an in the hoop fanny pack to use on our upcoming cruise to Bermuda!  I love this embroidery design, and once  you cut out all the pieces it doesn't really take very long to stitch out.


PERFECT!!!  Your applique looks awesome!  Love the pink buttons.

Love your fanny pack too!



billwendy said:


> Whew, my boys just left!
> I almost forgot - here is a Cathy top and easyfits for Hannah - and a pooh nightgown I made out of a nursery panel that was on clearance for a dollar!!


Looks the boys had a blast!!!  Love the Cathy outfit and the Pooh nightgown.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> SO! If you saw my Facebook you know today was Hannah's 1st birthday. We basically ran around and tried to get things ready for our little party tomorrow.
> I finished a Patricia tunic for myself (first thing I have ever made for me)
> and have hopes of whipping up something for Hannah tomorrow morning. (party starts at 1 and I have to run around and pick up food at 11)


Hope you had a great day!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> In the meantime I have been making tutu tote bags and tutu hair bow holders:


How cute!



jeniamt said:


> DD10 would love this!  She is a Pooh freak!  She asks us everyday when will go back to WDW so she can eat at Crystal Palace and what will I make her to wear there.  Nothing like an almost 6th grader still sporting customs!


My DD just turned 11 yesterday and is a Pooh freak too!  I bought her a Pooh cake again this year and she loved it.  She did go through a short phase around 8/9 where she thought she was too old but she's open about her Pooh love again and will where Pooh customs!



mirandag819 said:


> Just sharing something I finished this weekend..... it's very similar to the princess dress I made for Taylor last year, but a different fabric for the ruffle and staps and it doesn't have the embroidery words from each princesses song this time.
> 
> Sorry it isn't in Taylor's size so I don't have a model.... I guess I need a dress form, I tried hanging it with a pettiskirt underneath, but it didn't work so well, the dress is too full to photograph well without a model.
> 
> I am going to be making Taylor a new one for our cruise soon with the spoonflower fabric I designed and adding Pocahontas so it will have all 9 Disney princesses (thanks Kira!)


Stunning!



*Toadstool* said:


> Can a bowling shirt be made without the placket being separate from the front pieces? I don't want it pieced together.. does that make sense?
> Anyone done this before? I want to do embroidery down the front and it being pieced that way wouldn't work. Trying to figure out if I will have to modify the pattern(don't like doing that at all).


I think it would be a bit of a challenge adding the placket to the front.  



squirrel said:


> Okay, here is what I have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I wasn't just doing that all this time.  I ironed a bunch of fabric that I had in the drier.  Once this dress is done, i'll be ready to do some more.
> 
> When you do the applique, do you use the embroidery thread in the bobbin?  I don't think I did last time.


It is going to look great!


----------



## aksunshine

Ok, so I am like 20+ pages behind!!!! How does that happen??? With Gabriel's c-section date being June 1, I guess I have been busy...

I am trying to skim what everyone has been up to. I have seen lots of cute things!

Teresa- looks like you had a lot of fun!

Jessica- Love the Tiana for Chase's Give!

Love the Pluto - Poodle skirts!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

QuiverofArrows said:


> Okay, so it looks like plans have changed. We are still planning on going to Orlando for Thanksgiving and our vacation the next week. Instead of going to the MK for one day plus the VMCP another day, we decided to skip the ADR and get a 6 day pass using our GAD credit. Two of my sisters can't come down or won't know until the last minute if they can make it and told me to go ahead with other plans. It was only about $50/person to to the 6day pass with no exp so we can use three days now and 3 days another trip. But now I don't know what to make for Epcot days. Mama Mia! I want some good food.
> 
> Favorite Epcot restaurants? Custom ideas? Trying to decide if we want to do the AK, Epcot and MK or 2 days at MK and 1 at Epcot. I have a few that aren't huge roller coaster enthusiasts. Hmmm?



Another place that gets mixed reviews but I've had a great meal there both times is Coral Reef.  Both times we went for an early dinner around 4pm.  Had great service and enjoyed the food and atmosphere.


Do you know where you might stay next time?  I'm not a huge fan of non-expire tickets.  Disney often has deals where you have to purchase a package with tickets.


----------



## NiniMorris

I made my first 'in the hoop' project tonight!  While it didn't turn out perfect...it did turn out pretty cute.  A nice business card holder with Ms. Miranda's initial on it!

We are really going to miss her.  She has been DS8's OT for 18 months.  She was and is a jewel.  Shreveport is really getting a treasure!

I also made my first Debut purse today.  While I like the end result, I do not like the construction methods used in the pattern.  I like even less the fact that you can't make it for sale...I have already had 3 people want one....of course I also think some pockets are in order...hmmm...



Nini


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Sorry I wasn't clear. We are skipping the character meals this time. Hate that but have to make some decisions and the children wanted to have more tickets and cut the characters this time. So the $50 is the difference between what we were going to pay for the character meals and upgrading. I have so many numbers running through my head that I better check that again.

If we were a smaller family and it was feasible to stay on site then I probably wouldn't do the 6 day no expire but I don't see us ever being able to stay on site until some of the children are out of the home.  We stay in a 4br/3ba villa for about $675.


----------



## squirrel

Finished the applique.  Do you leave the tear away under the applique?  I took it out last time but wondered if I should have-seems to have wrinkled a bit.


----------



## tricia

mirandag819 said:


> Just sharing something I finished this weekend..... it's very similar to the princess dress I made for Taylor last year, but a different fabric for the ruffle and staps and it doesn't have the embroidery words from each princesses song this time.
> 
> Sorry it isn't in Taylor's size so I don't have a model.... I guess I need a dress form, I tried hanging it with a pettiskirt underneath, but it didn't work so well, the dress is too full to photograph well without a model.
> 
> I am going to be making Taylor a new one for our cruise soon with the spoonflower fabric I designed and adding Pocahontas so it will have all 9 Disney princesses (thanks Kira!)



Adorable.  Is that the fabric you had made in the strips?



Steve's Girl said:


> Ya know, you can machine sew binding?  I only hand bind smaller quilts.  The bigger ones I do by machine.  I sew the binding on the normal way and then "stitch in the ditch" on the front of the quilt.  The machine stitching only shows on the back of the binding.  I kinda feel like it is cheating though, but at least it gets done!



That is neat.  I may have to try that.



squirrel said:


> Finished the applique.  Do you leave the tear away under the applique?  I took it out last time but wondered if I should have-seems to have wrinkled a bit.



Looking good.  I tear it away, or it just comes off in the wash anyway, or if the child gets wet, or sweaty, etc.


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Ok, so I am like 20+ pages behind!!!! How does that happen??? With Gabriel's c-section date being June 1, I guess I have been busy...
> 
> I am trying to skim what everyone has been up to. I have seen lots of cute things!
> 
> Teresa- looks like you had a lot of fun!
> 
> Jessica- Love the Tiana for Chase's Give!
> 
> Love the Pluto - Poodle skirts!!!



Alicia... That's SO close! I can't wait to hear when baby Gabriel arrives. Best of luck for the big day!


----------



## squirrel

The back of the applique/tear away will have the lining of the bodice covering it.  Will that make any difference as to leaving it on or removing it?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

applique- where is your stabilizer? do you slice the back and pull it out from between the layers, or is it just behind the dark pink?
For your next one I suggest you switch to a fusible stabilizer that will be left in, perhaps heat n bond lite? There are several fusible options that stay in, if you used tear away and its between the layers, you have to remove it.



squirrel said:


> I'm so far behind on this thread.  Everyone has been busy.  I love the partners dress and T-shirt.  The Winnie the Pooh and friends nightgown is so cute.
> 
> I have to get started on the dresses for my niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirandag819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sharing something I finished this weekend..... it's very similar to the princess dress I made for Taylor last year, but a different fabric for the ruffle and staps and it doesn't have the embroidery words from each princesses song this time.
> 
> Sorry it isn't in Taylor's size so I don't have a model.... I guess I need a dress form, I tried hanging it with a pettiskirt underneath, but it didn't work so well, the dress is too full to photograph well without a model.
> 
> I am going to be making Taylor a new one for our cruise soon with the spoonflower fabric I designed and adding Pocahontas so it will have all 9 Disney princesses (thanks Kira!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stinking cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me in my new top. I like it, I think the dip is a little too low and I had raised it from where the pattern had it, but otherwise, I think the princess seams are pretty flattering. Sorry I dont have a better pic- I will try for one tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, parties at my house are stressful. Each time I swear it's the last. I told my Mom, next year- I'm having the kids parties at my parent's house.
> 
> On a good note, we had the most amazing ice cream cake. We have a farm that makes ice cream to rival Ben and Jerries, with their own flavors.
> Cake- white outside- top layer- Toasted Almond (almond ice cream with toasted coconut) brownie bites in between layers, bottom layer- Moondance- Chocolate-raspberry ice cream with chocolate raspberry truffle broken up in it.
> YUM! YUM!
> 
> I made my popular "Weight Watchers Salad" Here's the recipe if you are interested....
> -crumbled goat cheese
> -walnuts
> -sliced strawberries and kiwi with mixed Spring greens
> toss with raspberry vinaigrette
> 
> Hannah was so tired, she didn't get a nap, but was such a trooper! Ice cream is her favorite.
> My brother snapped this picture of my Dad reading a book to his granddaughters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on another good note, I got up this morning, I have been watching the scale all week, with no results and today I can say I have lost 50 pounds since the day Hannah was born!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Many of you know I lost close to 80lbs after having Megan, so I'm back at it again.
> 
> Today was so bittersweet, I like freedom, but I'm sad I'm going to miss the "baby days"
> 
> Hannah goes in (attempt #2) for eye surgery.
> 
> I also learned today (apparently DH knew this weeks ago) that Dh's father had eye surgery when he was 2 and when he was around 10- neither surgery "took". You would think someone would tell me this.
> His family when told about her surgery, their response "But it's just "day surgery" so she'll be fine, eh, no big deal"
> Now granted I dont want them to feel it is trumatic, but a little empathy that a baby has to go thru ANY surgery would be nice. Them- "Eh, she wont remember it"
> No, "we'll call to see how it goes, or let us know, or keep us posted"
> Nothin, and it's true, they wont bother to call.
> 
> Okay, sorry vent over.
> 
> I like my tunic. I went a size down from what the pattern suggested based on what others said, and it's a perfect fit. I think I will make another.
> I did a bell sleeve, 3/4 length. It was fun to make and went together in a day.
> 
> Hannah's little dress did not get finished. It's okay.
Click to expand...


----------



## teresajoy

momtoprincess A said:


> Wow Teresa ~ poor little thing must have been terrified.



She was. 



coteau_chick said:


> I assume he was up to no good.  It is not appropriate for a grown man to be offering her a ride.  This is not good.  Please be extra careful with your kids this summer.  He may be back in your neighborhood.   I am just worried about this.
> Laura



It really scared me. Thank you for being worried! I appreciate it. While I was driving into town today, I spotted a car the same color and make as the one she said she saw. The guy getting out of it had the same description as what she said too. It's a house only about a half mile from here. If she comes down tomorrow, I'm going to drive her by it and see if she recognizes it. Or, have her Dad drive her by. 



tricia said:


> Teresa-  oh, how scary.  Way too close to home.





tricia said:


> OMG, what a terrible time for Heather to be on Holidays.  Oh, the drama, what am I to do now?  (laughing at myself here, cause I really don't know what I should do)
> 
> Oh well, guess I can't get one of her designs until June.



It will be worth the wait!!! Trust me! 



lollipopsandgiggles said:


> How scary is that . My kids think i am so mean because i don't let them play out front or walk anywhere alone.  You can never be to careful.  Thank God she was ok.



I wasn't letting the kids play in the front, then I started letting them. Now, they are only allowed to play in the back, fenced yard and someone has to watch them while they walk between houses. 



jeniamt said:


> WHAT!!!???  That is super scary!  Did she get a description of the car?  We let our kids go from house to house on our street and think nothing of it.  Good time for me to remind everyone about strangers.



She had a pretty good description of the car and the guy. The kids don't seem as scared about this as I'd like them to though, so I think I need to talk to them some more. 



jeniamt said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> Need to finish the waistband on Chase's Big Give shorts and it says his waist is 17.5 inches.  My skinny DD4's waist is 20.5 inches and wears size 4 shorts (same size his mom listed for him).  Plus, I just took measurements at DD4's ballet class and only one little teeny-tiny Vietnamese 3yo had a smaller waist than my dd's and she was still 18.5".  Her mom told me she wears size 18mo shorts!
> 
> Should I go with Carla's measurements for a size 4 or make the waistband according to the 17.5" measurement.  Maybe split the difference?
> 
> What would you guys do?  Thanks


*
I'll send a PM to the Mom and let you know what she says. *




TinkerbelleMom said:


> the sticker keeping the bag closed was a little heart that said I love you.  I spent the next 10 minutes blubbering into that box of lace.
> 
> Ok, back to smocking!!! [/COLOR][/FONT]



I'm crying just reading this! 





mirandag819 said:


>



Gorgeous! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Wow! That is frightening. Hope they figure out who the guy is and keep an eye on him.
> 
> I might be one of the only people that doesn't like the Patricia tunic. It looks horrible on me. Does it look good on you? LOL.. I love how easy it is and I love it on everyone else. I'm too fluffy!! LOL!.



I hope they figure out who it is too. 

I don't look good in the Patricia tunic either! It was very unflattering on me. I have thought it looked really cute on most everyone else who's made it though! It didn't flatter Heather's body shape either.  I keep thinking I'd like to try it again, just in the hopes the next one would look better! 



babynala said:


> Glad you are back in the swing of things, I'm sure it is very hard after being out of town and with the warm weather Spring Fever has probably set in.  Lydia's results are great, you should be proud.
> 
> 
> This is soooooo scary.  I'm glad she was smart enough to run and scream!


Thank you! This homeschooling thing can be kind of overwhelming at times, it's nice to see some real progress with Lyddie!

I am glad she did that too! The poor girl, she was so shook up.


----------



## momtoprincess A

squirrel said:


> Where do you find Disney fabric in Canada?  Wal-mart is the only place I have found it.  Fabricland doesn't carry any.




I live on the Island and I found it at the Cloth Castle. I was so shocked to see it there. I like it because my daughter is 9 and it's not babyish. I can't wait to start sewing, but I have to do other things first.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Jenient- I know that non-sewing mamas sometimes take screwy measurements- My SIL gave me a waist measurement and I followed the pattern (Lisa's new one the Audry) and it falls off her. 
Don't know if they are using a proper cloth measuring tape....
Teresa, do you coach the big give families on what kind of tape to use and where to measure exactly?


----------



## momtoprincess A

mirandag819 said:


> Just sharing something I finished this weekend..... it's very similar to the princess dress I made for Taylor last year, but a different fabric for the ruffle and staps and it doesn't have the embroidery words from each princesses song this time.
> 
> Sorry it isn't in Taylor's size so I don't have a model.... I guess I need a dress form, I tried hanging it with a pettiskirt underneath, but it didn't work so well, the dress is too full to photograph well without a model.
> 
> I am going to be making Taylor a new one for our cruise soon with the spoonflower fabric I designed and adding Pocahontas so it will have all 9 Disney princesses (thanks Kira!)


This is so pretty. I love it 




squirrel said:


> Finished the applique.  Do you leave the tear away under the applique?  I took it out last time but wondered if I should have-seems to have wrinkled a bit.



I can't wait to see the finished product. It's looking so cute so far. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> applique- where is your stabilizer? do you slice the back and pull it out from between the layers, or is it just behind the dark pink?
> For your next one I suggest you switch to a fusible stabilizer that will be left in, perhaps heat n bond lite? There are several fusible options that stay in, if you used tear away and its between the layers, you have to remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so far behind on this thread.  Everyone has been busy.  I love the partners dress and T-shirt.  The Winnie the Pooh and friends nightgown is so cute.
> 
> I have to get started on the dresses for my niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stinking cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me in my new top. I like it, I think the dip is a little too low and I had raised it from where the pattern had it, but otherwise, I think the princess seams are pretty flattering. Sorry I dont have a better pic- I will try for one tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, parties at my house are stressful. Each time I swear it's the last. I told my Mom, next year- I'm having the kids parties at my parent's house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your new top. It's so pretty.
> 
> Congrats on losing the 50lbs, what a huge accomplishment!
> I find parties to be hugely stressful too, My dh doesn't feel he should have to do anything to help either.
Click to expand...


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

squirrel said:


> Finished the applique.  Do you leave the tear away under the applique?  I took it out last time but wondered if I should have-seems to have wrinkled a bit.



Okay, so I am wayyyy new to the whole applique world. I was just wondering how you did this? Do you just use the applique stitch on your sewing machine? Sorry for the ridiculous question


----------



## Granna4679

MyDisneyTrio said:


> The 50's Prime Time outfit is sooooo cute! I ended up exchanging my 950D for the 1500D.... but they had to order me one. So I am waiting for it come in
> 
> In the meantime I have been making tutu tote bags and tutu hair bow holders:



I love these.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> [FONT="Comic Sans MS
> Taking a break from my slip sewing marathon.  I keep telling myself it's only a slip and nobody will see it, but I know it's there, and I want it to look good, darn it!  lol   Thanks for the moral support y'all have offered me, I appreciate it.  Mom has been in my thoughts, probably looking over my shoulder as I sew, this is a project I normally would have done at her house, using her machines and guidance.  I have all her heirloom technique books, and thats been a big help.  Here's my tissue moment for you...all the supplies for this came from her stash, there was exactly enough fabric, the right kind of thread and a shoebox of good laces to choose from.  As I was looking through the lace (I swear she hoarded the stuff!) I came across a plastic bag with what looked like enough length to do the bottom ruffle, it was still sealed up in the packaging from whatever store she bought/ordered it from, and the sticker keeping the bag closed was a little heart that said I love you.  I spent the next 10 minutes blubbering into that box of lace.
> 
> Ok, back to smocking!!! [/COLOR][/FONT][/QUOTE]
> 
> You have me blubbering too!
> 
> [quote="squirrel, post: 36741228"]I'm so far behind on this thread.  Everyone has been busy.  I love the partners dress and T-shirt.  The Winnie the Pooh and friends nightgown is so cute.
> 
> I have to get started on the dresses for my niece.
> 
> I'm having trouble figuring out what shape to make the applique for the simply sweet dress I'm making.  I have two shapes but not sure I like either.  Any ideas?  It will only be the third applique I have done.



Well, I was going to vote for the heart just because it is easier to applique around but looks like you already did it and it looks great!



mirandag819 said:


> Just sharing something I finished this weekend..... it's very similar to the princess dress I made for Taylor last year, but a different fabric for the ruffle and staps and it doesn't have the embroidery words from each princesses song this time.
> 
> Sorry it isn't in Taylor's size so I don't have a model.... I guess I need a dress form, I tried hanging it with a pettiskirt underneath, but it didn't work so well, the dress is too full to photograph well without a model.
> 
> I am going to be making Taylor a new one for our cruise soon with the spoonflower fabric I designed and adding Pocahontas so it will have all 9 Disney princesses (thanks Kira!)



I love the princess dress.  Is this the fabric you designed or have you gotten it yet?  I am anxious to see how it turned out.



NiniMorris said:


> I made my first 'in the hoop' project tonight!  While it didn't turn out perfect...it did turn out pretty cute.  A nice business card holder with Ms. Miranda's initial on it!
> 
> We are really going to miss her.  She has been DS8's OT for 18 months.  She was and is a jewel.  Shreveport is really getting a treasure!
> 
> I also made my first Debut purse today.  While I like the end result, I do not like the construction methods used in the pattern.  I like even less the fact that you can't make it for sale...I have already had 3 people want one....of course I also think some pockets are in order...hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Where is the picture of the business card holder?  And.....why can't you sell the Debut purse?



I have been sewing my fingers sore this past week.  I will take pics tomorrow and post when I get home from work.  I have made 4 outfits and appliqued 2 other things (all for Sea World).  Now I have to take a break because I have company coming and need to clean house, cook, and get my sewing room in order for guests to sleep in this coming weekend.


----------



## mirandag819

Granna4679 said:


> I love the princess dress.  Is this the fabric you designed or have you gotten it yet?  I am anxious to see how it turned out.



No it's not... that was the last of the one I was trying to find a replacement I liked for it..... I had actually already started this one before I designed the fabric and just needed to add a ruffle and straps this weekend. 

I did get the fabric.... I need to take pictures..... there was 1 big problem so I will not be using it as is..... the red printed orange.... not just orangish red, but full blown orange..... so the apples do not look right at all! Other than that I loved it the quality was good and everything else printed just as I imagined..... I've now read that isn't uncommon for certain reds to turn orange when printed.... I'm trying to figure out how to fix it before I have it reprinted.... I taught myself photoshop just to design the fabric and am still not sure what they mean by using their colors.... but I'll try and figure it out. Worse case senario I figure I will make them green, but snow white's apple was red, so I don't know if I will like it as much.... but I'm nervous to just change shades of red and hope it looks right since it is 18 a yard and I've already got 1 yard I can't use.


----------



## squirrel

I didn't think what I was saying was so confusing, but it must be so I will start again.

I put the heat and bond lite between the flower cut out and the pink bodice front.  Ironed it on.  Then took the Tear Away and placed it behind the bodice and then stitched the applique on.  I pealed away the outside of the Tear Away.  Should I peal the inside piece (flower shape)?  I will then sew the front bodice to the lining of the bodice-I use the same fabric.

Last time I did take out the inside Tear Away, but I noticed that it seemed wrinkly after it was washed.  Will the tear away break down in the wash?  If it does then I should take it off.


----------



## squirrel

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Okay, so I am wayyyy new to the whole applique world. I was just wondering how you did this? Do you just use the applique stitch on your sewing machine? Sorry for the ridiculous question



I just learned how to do it this year.  I also started making my own patterns.  The tutorial the Heather Sue did is good.  I still have questions as you can see.  I have a very old machine.  I use the zig zag stitch on fine and I have the zig zag at 3.


----------



## visitingapril09

Good evening everyone!

I am finally figuring out how to share some photos. 

First, some pirate pj's I made for my youngest son. He must have button up pj's due to some special medical equipment that is attached to him at night so I make them all cause it is very hard to find pj's that button up for an almost 12 year old. 
















A Buzz Lightyear lap quilt that I started 4 years ago.......for my son to use in his wheelchair. 







A Big Give dress.....I love sewing for little girls!


----------



## Jaylin

squirrel said:


> I didn't think what I was saying was so confusing, but it must be so I will start again.
> 
> I put the heat and bond lite between the flower cut out and the pink bodice front.  Ironed it on.  Then took the Tear Away and placed it behind the bodice and then stitched the applique on.  I pealed away the outside of the Tear Away.  Should I peal the inside piece (flower shape)?  I will then sew the front bodice to the lining of the bodice-I use the same fabric.
> 
> Last time I did take out the inside Tear Away, but I noticed that it seemed wrinkly after it was washed.  Will the tear away break down in the wash?  If it does then I should take it off.




Personally, I've been using heavy wieght cut away instead of the tear away and I think it works so much better.  With the tear away it was much "wrinklier" And I don't cut it away inside of the of the applique....but I am fairly new to all this but these are just my observations

I've been loving all the great stuff that been posted here.  My problem is that I can't commit to anything for the disney trip.  I can't make up my mind with I want to make.  I've got tons of fabric but I'm afraid to cut any of it!!!  So I've been practicing on lots of non-disney things....my other problems is that I have 3 girls and I can't just make 1 of something....I've got to make matching/coordinating 3 of everything!!!! Can you say time consuming???


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

visitingapril09 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> I am finally figuring out how to share some photos.
> 
> First, some pirate pj's I made for my youngest son. He must have button up pj's due to some special medical equipment that is attached to him at night so I make them all cause it is very hard to find pj's that button up for an almost 12 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Buzz Lightyear lap quilt that I started 4 years ago.......for my son to use in his wheelchair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Give dress.....I love sewing for little girls!



I love the Buzz quilt!!!!!!! My 2 DS's would love something like that, but I just never have any time to sew I am thinking about telling DH that one night every week I am going to sew and he is going to watch the children.


----------



## LisaZoe

teresajoy said:


> Well, we just had a frightening morning! Arminda's friend was down here and went home for something (she's about 5 houses down). While she was walking up her driveway, a guy stopped and asked her, "Hey little girl, do you need a ride home?" then got out of his car! She ran screaming through a neighbor's backyard and they walked her back down to our house. She was staying with her Dad and he had left early this morning to go fishing. The poor girl, her cell phone battery was dead (the charger was at her Mom's appartment and her Mom was out with a friend) so we couldn't get hold of them. The sherrif came and talked to her and was able to get hold of her Mom. The sheriff made sure I would stay with her until one of her parents got home, which I did of course!
> 
> Even if this guy was only trying to frighten her, it's scary! And, of course, if he IS someone out to get kids, that's even scarier!



How scary! I'm glad she thought to run into a neighbor's backyard.



squirrel said:


> Last time I did take out the inside Tear Away, but I noticed that it seemed wrinkly after it was washed.  Will the tear away break down in the wash?  If it does then I should take it off.



I always remove the stabilizer. My appliques do sometimes look a bit wrinkly after washing, especially if I put them in the dryer, but look nice again after a little touch-up with the iron. It seems to wrinkle more if the base fabric is kind of lightweight.



*Toadstool* said:


> That is a cute idea! It reminds me of the dress that Sally (is that her name? lol) on Cat in the Hat wears in the movie. I think she'd probably not enjoy the straps but its worth a try.



You might even be able to get some cute suspenders to try. I did that in the past on pants for Zoe. She didn't wear them often but it did help.



babynala said:


> These are great.  I would not get that much done with out a ruffler.  Love the boy shirts.



My ruffler is back in business! *Toadstool* gave me a wonderful suggestion to try using sandpaper on the needle plate of my old machine. It took some doing to get it smoothed out enough but at least the thread isn't fraying every few feet like it was. I still need a new foot control but at least I can get it to work enough to ruffle. I've got a patchwork twirl skirt done this afternoon - something that would have taken twice as long, at least, without the ruffler.


----------



## squirrel

I'm thinking I will have to remove the tear away.

Start with something easy.  Don't be afraid to cut the fabric.  One of the easiest patterns I bought at a store is the McCall's M5419.  Two pieces cut on the fold, and double fold bias tape and you're set.  It also takes very little fabric to make.

I saw all the different ways people here were using the Simply Sweet.  I didn't want to pay that much for a pattern that I had to print out.  So I made my own.  I want to do an A-line pattern and make it reversable.  I have started a collection of fabric now.


Has anyone made a Simply Sweet with buttons in the back?  Is this a bad idea?

My sewing machine has a narrow hem attachment.  Would that work for the bottom part of ruffles-I don't have a serger.  Would the fabric store carry a ruffler attachment for my old machine?  Is there a place to find out if I can even get one for my sewing machine?


----------



## ellenbenny

mirandag819 said:


> No it's not... that was the last of the one I was trying to find a replacement I liked for it..... I had actually already started this one before I designed the fabric and just needed to add a ruffle and straps this weekend.
> 
> I did get the fabric.... I need to take pictures..... there was 1 big problem so I will not be using it as is..... the red printed orange.... not just orangish red, but full blown orange..... so the apples do not look right at all! Other than that I loved it the quality was good and everything else printed just as I imagined..... I've now read that isn't uncommon for certain reds to turn orange when printed.... I'm trying to figure out how to fix it before I have it reprinted.... I taught myself photoshop just to design the fabric and am still not sure what they mean by using their colors.... but I'll try and figure it out. Worse case senario I figure I will make them green, but snow white's apple was red, so I don't know if I will like it as much.... but I'm nervous to just change shades of red and hope it looks right since it is 18 a yard and I've already got 1 yard I can't use.



I don't know how to use photoshop, so you probably already know more than I do, but from my work I do know that there are code values for colors from 0 to 255, so maybe you need to get the code value to make it match perfectly.


----------



## NiniMorris

Granna4679 said:


> I love these.
> 
> 
> Where is the picture of the business card holder?  And.....why can't you sell the Debut purse?



Unfortunately, I wrapped the present last night without a picture of the business card holder.  I think I might make one for me so I will take a picture of it.  (It was really quick and easy to do... check out this site for the free design:   http://digistitches.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=113 )

The Debut Purse has a copyright on it that clearly states only for personal use...not to be made and sold.  It is really a bummer.  I really like the 'look'.  I'm currently in search of a pattern that is similar, quick, and is seller friendly.  I hate when I decide to make something and then discover I can't sell it...because THAT is always the one that everyone wants!  I have a cute Diaper Bag pattern that I modified a lot to use as my park carry in bag...I have been carrying it for a few weeks to see what I need to change before our Nov trip...and EVERYONE wants one!

Well, it is definitely time to go down to the studio and see what kind of trouble I can get into!

Nini


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi guys!  I am so far behind!!!!  I have been sewing and sewing...but feel like I am getting no where!  I promise I will have pics to share soon!

I need some help!  I am working on Katie's pricess outfit for BBB.  I have made a Carla flouncy skirt with the peplum and now I need a shirt.  I had all intention of making a white t-shirt with Heather's  sleeping beauty cutie on it.  Well...seems I need to add some memory to my computer or get a new computer to load my software.  ugh!  So, now I have no idea for a shirt.  GIVE ME IDEAS!  I just don't have time to deal with a new computer right now!

I must go backward and read now!


----------



## NiniMorris

Made a Business Card Holder to match the Minnie Mouse Bag I made to carry in the parks...posted it on Facebook.  I'll TRY and post some pictures here...why oh why does it have to be so difficult! 

(and yes, I KNOW you can post pictures here directly from FB...but somehow it never works for me!  I guess I am DIS-challenged!

Nini


----------



## jeniamt

teresajoy said:


> *
> I'll send a PM to the Mom and let you know what she says. *



Thanks!



squirrel said:


> Finished the applique.  Do you leave the tear away under the applique?  I took it out last time but wondered if I should have-seems to have wrinkled a bit.



Great job!  Now I see the matching flowers, missed them the first time I looked.  Glad you went with the flower after all.  I remove the tear away, it does start to fall apart after a few washings and you wouldn't want that paper floating around between the layers.



*Toadstool* said:


> I might be one of the only people that doesn't like the Patricia tunic. It looks horrible on me. Does it look good on you? LOL.. I love how easy it is and I love it on everyone else. I'm too fluffy!! LOL!
> Happy birthday Hannah!
> 
> 
> You are smocking the slip??? eeps! I for one wouldn't smock a slip, but maybe this way she can actually wear the slip as a dress too? That'd be awesome. I made an heirloom slip using a Children's Corner pattern. Not sure I ever posted it. Will try to post it later. I love that you do smocking. I don't find anyone my age that smocks for their children. I hang out with all the old smocking ladies. They are fun and great teacher, but I do get tired of hearing them talk about the old days. lol



I'm with you about the tunic.  Bad look on me.  I think you need to be tall and thin.  I wonder in dress form how it might look though?  I have a tunic style dress (although it goes in a little at the waist) that I like a lot.  Its a Tory Burch dress that was over $300 but I got at TJ Maxx for around $50.  The other thing is, its made from a lightweight flowy silk (as opposed to stiff quilter weight cotton like the tunic I attempted to make.)

And don't forget... I smock!  Although not as much as I would like.  Too much going on these days.  I had a pattern for a cute May Day basket and well, maybe next year!  



NiniMorris said:


> Unfortunately, I wrapped the present last night without a picture of the business card holder.  I think I might make one for me so I will take a picture of it.  (It was really quick and easy to do... check out this site for the free design:   http://digistitches.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=113 )
> 
> The Debut Purse has a copyright on it that clearly states only for personal use...not to be made and sold.  It is really a bummer.  I really like the 'look'.  I'm currently in search of a pattern that is similar, quick, and is seller friendly.  I hate when I decide to make something and then discover I can't sell it...because THAT is always the one that everyone wants!  I have a cute Diaper Bag pattern that I modified a lot to use as my park carry in bag...I have been carrying it for a few weeks to see what I need to change before our Nov trip...and EVERYONE wants one!
> 
> Well, it is definitely time to go down to the studio and see what kind of trouble I can get into!
> 
> Nini



First what is the Deput Purse?  And, I believe, you can sell it if its been modified.  I'll have to check with my patent/trademark/copyright attorney/husband to be sure.  But I'm pretty sure that is what he told me before.


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is a pic of me in my new top. I like it, I think the dip is a little too low and I had raised it from where the pattern had it, but otherwise, I think the princess seams are pretty flattering. Sorry I dont have a better pic- I will try for one tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah was so tired, she didn't get a nap, but was such a trooper! Ice cream is her favorite.
> My brother snapped this picture of my Dad reading a book to his granddaughters...



That cake sounds YUMMY!!! And, congratulations on your weight loss!!! That is FANTASTIC!!! You must be so proud of yourself. You should be!!!

See, you look so cute in your top!!!! I just didn't! I want to look cute in it! It's so easy to put together, and is so comfy!  

I'm sorry your dh's family is not being very supportive about the surgery!  heck, when Lyddie had tubes put in her ears when she was 15 months, I was a wreck! There is just something about handing your baby over to these people and having to trust them with her. And, no baby should have to go through surgery! Even though I knew it would be so much better for her in the end, I was scared!  When is the surgery? 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Jenient- I know that non-sewing mamas sometimes take screwy measurements- My SIL gave me a waist measurement and I followed the pattern (Lisa's new one the Audry) and it falls off her.
> Don't know if they are using a proper cloth measuring tape....
> Teresa, do you coach the big give families on what kind of tape to use and where to measure exactly?



I'm always nervous when counting on measurments from others! I always worry they aren't taking them in the right place. 

What you see on the Big Give form is what we send to the parents. We had to add the part about going "all the way around" to the chest and waist measurements, because we got quite a few back that were just across.  I know a lot of them have told me that they had to go out and buy a cloth tape measurer to take the measurements. 



mirandag819 said:


> No it's not... that was the last of the one I was trying to find a replacement I liked for it..... I had actually already started this one before I designed the fabric and just needed to add a ruffle and straps this weekend.
> 
> I did get the fabric.... I need to take pictures..... there was 1 big problem so I will not be using it as is..... the red printed orange.... not just orangish red, but full blown orange..... so the apples do not look right at all! Other than that I loved it the quality was good and everything else printed just as I imagined..... I've now read that isn't uncommon for certain reds to turn orange when printed.... I'm trying to figure out how to fix it before I have it reprinted.... I taught myself photoshop just to design the fabric and am still not sure what they mean by using their colors.... but I'll try and figure it out. Worse case senario I figure I will make them green, but snow white's apple was red, so I don't know if I will like it as much.... but I'm nervous to just change shades of red and hope it looks right since it is 18 a yard and I've already got 1 yard I can't use.




Oh no! That must have been so disapointing! Did they still make you pay for it? 


visitingapril09 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> I am finally figuring out how to share some photos.
> 
> First, some pirate pj's I made for my youngest son. He must have button up pj's due to some special medical equipment that is attached to him at night so I make them all cause it is very hard to find pj's that button up for an almost 12 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Buzz Lightyear lap quilt that I started 4 years ago.......for my son to use in his wheelchair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Give dress.....I love sewing for little girls!


Your son's pajamas are really nice!  I love that quilt!!! And, the Big Give dress!!! LOVE IT!!! That fabric is so pretty! 



LisaZoe said:


> How scary! I'm glad she thought to run into a neighbor's backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> My ruffler is back in business! *Toadstool* gave me a wonderful suggestion to try using sandpaper on the needle plate of my old machine. It took some doing to get it smoothed out enough but at least the thread isn't fraying every few feet like it was. I still need a new foot control but at least I can get it to work enough to ruffle. I've got a patchwork twirl skirt done this afternoon - something that would have taken twice as long, at least, without the ruffler.



I'm glad she was thinking too! It's so frightening when something like this happens so close to home. 

I'm glad you got your ruffler working!!!! 



Jaylin said:


> I've been loving all the great stuff that been posted here.  My problem is that I can't commit to anything for the disney trip.  I can't make up my mind with I want to make.  I've got tons of fabric but I'm afraid to cut any of it!!!  So I've been practicing on lots of non-disney things....my other problems is that I have 3 girls and I can't just make 1 of something....I've got to make matching/coordinating 3 of everything!!!! Can you say time consuming???



I would definitely get Carla's Simply Sweet pattern. It may seem expensive at first, but it is SOOOO worth the money! She gives such wonderful sewing tips and explains everything so wonderfully! And, you will never have to buy that pattern again! It comes with all the sizes  and you can reprint the pattern as many times as you need to! Once you try Carla's patterns, you will be hooked!!!! The Portrait Peasant and Precious Dresses are also some of my favorites. You can make so many different dresses with these patterns! If you haven't checked out Carla's blog, you should, she shows you how to make her patterns into princess dresses! http://www.scientificseamstress.com 

I am also a HUGE fan of LisaZoe's Audrey skirt. You can create so many different looks with it! It's perfect for many different ages! 


jeniamt said:


> I'm with you about the tunic.  Bad look on me.  I think you need to be tall and thin.  I wonder in dress form how it might look though?  I have a tunic style dress (although it goes in a little at the waist) that I like a lot.  Its a Tory Burch dress that was over $300 but I got at TJ Maxx for around $50.  The other thing is, its made from a lightweight flowy silk (as opposed to stiff quilter weight cotton like the tunic I attempted to make.)



Stephres made the tunic into a dress and it was ADORABLE!!! I'm thinking she might have posted a tutorial of how she did it on her blog?


----------



## NiniMorris

jeniamt said:


> First what is the Deput Purse?  And, I believe, you can sell it if its been modified.  I'll have to check with my patent/trademark/copyright attorney/husband to be sure.  But I'm pretty sure that is what he told me before.



The Debut is one of the patterns you get for free when you sign up for the newsletter at YCMT.  This was the first time I used it, and it went together really fast.

My problem is always...how much do I have to modify it?  Sometimes you can barely tell it was the same (as in the case of the diaper bag) but other times it is still similar enough... I know the people that make the patterns put a LOT of time and work into it.  I can understand why they would be a bit afraid to let people sell their 'babies'.  Making a pattern from scratch is something I could NEVER do.  (I've been working on a PICC Line cover pattern for 4 months now!)

I am one of those that will always err on the side of caution...in fact I have one Mom upset with me about the Debut Purse because I wouldn't make her one.  I will continue to use the modified version as gifts, but none for sale!

OK, I think I have beat this dead horse long enough!  Now, here is the busines card cover...I think!

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=107128&id=111547492217209

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=107129&id=111547492217209&fbid=119848448053780


My only complaint...I can't seem to cut close enough.  More practice is needed!  LOL


Nini


----------



## BBGirl

Ok ladies and Tom.  Can I make a Patricia Tunic out of terry fabric for a coverup for the pool or should I use a little bubbly cotton?  I am thinking of matching with DD.  Maybe just same syle reverse colors. or same colors different style. I know I better get sewing tho....


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> I think so, I've been doing MUCH better with Lydia's homeschooling this week than the weeks before we left! I was a little distracted! I had her take a little assesment quiz online the other day for reading. She thought she was doing "HOOORIBLE...." but, when I got the results, it put her at a 3rd grade level (which frankly, I'll just say I think is a bit high!). And, when I told her, she was sooo proud!!! Now, she is reading with so much more confidence!!! Livndisney gave us some books while we were in Florida, and she has read all of them all on her own without a lot of whining like she use to! She's not getting as frustrated at words she doesn't immediately know, she just sounds them out.  She also gave her a very cool Math Bingo game, which she is BEGGING me to play all the time!! Thanks C!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/)I got mine at Joann's in Elkhart about three years ago on clearance for $1.50 a yard! I bought all they had on the bolt!
> 
> 2.)I would use Heather's film strip design.
> 
> :


Yay for the success with the homeschooling!

How lucky are you to have gotten that Lilo fabric for so cheap?!

I am already planning on using the filmstrip design for a different dress, but thanks for the advice. 



teresajoy said:


> *
> Well, we just had a frightening morning! Arminda's friend was down here, and went home for something (she's about 5 houses down). While she was walking up her driveway, a guy stopped and asked her , "Hey little girl, do you need a ride home?" then, got out of his car! She ran screaming through a neighbors backyard, and they walked her back down to our house. She was staying with her Dad, and he had left early this morning to go fishing.  The poor girl, her cell phone battery was dead (the charger was at her Mom's appartment, and her Mom was out with a friend) so we coudln't get hold of them.  The sherrif came and talked to her and was able to get hold of her Mom. The sheriff made sure I would stay with her until one of her parents got home, which I did of course!
> 
> Even if this guy was only trying to frighten her, it's scary! And, of course, if he IS someone out to get kids, that's even scarier!*


Super scary!  I didn't have time to post yesterday but I told my parents and my DH about this.  Glad she is okay.

Okay, I have signed up for the YCMT newsletter and do not have the debut purse pattern.  I've been signed up for awhile though.  Any suggestions for me on how to get it for free like you guys?  I would like to give it a try.

Miranda, I really like your princess dress.  I am going to make one like that with Heather's cuties.  Did you cut the strip before you embroidered them or cute them after you embroidered them?


----------



## LisaZoe

NiniMorris said:


> The Debut is one of the patterns you get for free when you sign up for the newsletter at YCMT.  This was the first time I used it, and it went together really fast.



Have you considered contacting whoever designed the pattern to see if you could buy it and make a limited number to sell? It's worth a shot. I can understand why they would put limitations on free patterns which is why I was thinking an offer to pay for the pattern _might _work.


----------



## jeniamt

NiniMorris said:


> The Debut is one of the patterns you get for free when you sign up for the newsletter at YCMT.  This was the first time I used it, and it went together really fast.
> 
> My problem is always...how much do I have to modify it?  Sometimes you can barely tell it was the same (as in the case of the diaper bag) but other times it is still similar enough... I know the people that make the patterns put a LOT of time and work into it.  I can understand why they would be a bit afraid to let people sell their 'babies'.  Making a pattern from scratch is something I could NEVER do.  (I've been working on a PICC Line cover pattern for 4 months now!)
> 
> I am one of those that will always err on the side of caution...in fact I have one Mom upset with me about the Debut Purse because I wouldn't make her one.  I will continue to use the modified version as gifts, but none for sale!
> 
> OK, I think I have beat this dead horse long enough!  Now, here is the busines card cover...I think!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=107128&id=111547492217209
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=107129&id=111547492217209&fbid=119848448053780
> 
> 
> My only complaint...I can't seem to cut close enough.  More practice is needed!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



Definitely don't do anything that would make you feel uncomfortable, I just wanted to let you know there is some wiggle room that still stays true to the purpose of the law.  Now if we see you reproducing the debut bag in mass quantity in China and selling it all over ebay, we might just take issue with that!  

I do have that pattern and just didn't realize that was what is called.  Glad to hear it went together easily and looks cute.  I was thinking of making a few for the kids' teachers.  Every purse I've ever made has ended up looking "too homemade" if you know what I mean.  Even though it was sewn well I feel they look like a middle school home-ec project!


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> My only complaint...I can't seem to cut close enough.  More practice is needed!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini


When you are using Firefox, make sure you are clicking on "Copy_* IMAGE*_ Location" and not "Copy _*LINK*_ Location" 

and, for the people using IE, make sure you are copying "Address (URL)" which includes the needed "http : // all the way to the  .jpg " stuff. This is not the first one that gives the name of the image, but the second one. 

That is really cute!!! Thanks for the link too! I'll add that to the bookmarks. 



BBGirl said:


> Ok ladies and Tom.  Can I make a Patricia Tunic out of terry fabric for a coverup for the pool or should I use a little bubbly cotton?  I am thinking of matching with DD.  Maybe just same syle reverse colors. or same colors different style. I know I better get sewing tho....



I know others have done this using a towel (thinking it was Stephres again!).  So, it should work. 


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Yay for the success with the homeschooling!
> 
> How lucky are you to have gotten that Lilo fabric for so cheap?!
> 
> 
> Super scary!  I didn't have time to post yesterday but I told my parents and my DH about this.  Glad she is okay.
> 
> Okay, I have signed up for the YCMT newsletter and do not have the debut purse pattern.  I've been signed up for awhile though.  Any suggestions for me on how to get it for free like you guys?  I would like to give it a try.



Thanks!!! Today is a little more challenging, she didn't get enough sleep last night and is beeing a bit whiny, so we'll work on some funner things. 

I was pretty pleased with the Lilo fabric find!! 

That guy stopping was really scary. I wonder if I should call the officer who came to tell him about the car and guy matching the description right down the road?? 

I was wondering how to get that purse pattern too! You could probably sign up with a different email and get it.


----------



## tmh0206

ok ladies, I need some advice.  My cousin died in his sleep this past week, he was 28 and we do not know the cause yet. Unfortunately, his family lives in Florida and I am not able to attend the memorial or the service.  My parents and sister are going and I am doing the obvious things, sending flowers etc. but the question is...his family is very facebook oriented and they have been posting alot of info on facebook, so do i post on facebook my condolences or just the old fashion way?  I dont want the family to think I am ignoring the situation or anything, because I truly am upset and having difficulty with the whole situation, but facebook seems very trivial under these circumstances.??? what should i do????


----------



## LisaZoe

teresajoy said:


> I was wondering how to get that purse pattern too! You could probably sign up with a different email and get it.



That's what I did this morning. I wanted to move the newsletter to the same address I use for my YCMT account anyway. I keep looking for a pattern to make a new purse for myself. I'm not a 'purse person' but the one I use is SO boring. I like the idea of making my own so it's washable.


----------



## ellenbenny

tmh0206 said:


> ok ladies, I need some advice.  My cousin died in his sleep this past week, he was 28 and we do not know the cause yet. Unfortunately, his family lives in Florida and I am not able to attend the memorial or the service.  My parents and sister are going and I am doing the obvious things, sending flowers etc. but the question is...his family is very facebook oriented and they have been posting alot of info on facebook, so do i post on facebook my condolences or just the old fashion way?  I dont want the family to think I am ignoring the situation or anything, because I truly am upset and having difficulty with the whole situation, but facebook seems very trivial under these circumstances.??? what should i do????



I am so sorry for your loss.  

I think I would do both in this case.  Post on facebook and send a snail mail card.


----------



## visitingapril09

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I love the Buzz quilt!!!!!!! My 2 DS's would love something like that, but I just never have any time to sew I am thinking about telling DH that one night every week I am going to sew and he is going to watch the children.




Thanks! I literally have had it done and was half way through quilting it about 3 or 4 years ago.....then it sat....it took me all of 30 minutes to finish quilting and I am just handsewing the binding down now and it will be done. Good timing with the new Toy Story coming out next month!


----------



## snikelfrizt

Hello!! looking through all the wonderful things that are being made in phptobucket I came across a sweet Cinderells dress. It is the 1st one made by the woodland animals(pink) The person who made it put an applique bluebird on it. Canyou tell me where the pattern for the dress came from???
thanks a bunch


----------



## teresajoy

tmh0206 said:


> ok ladies, I need some advice.  My cousin died in his sleep this past week, he was 28 and we do not know the cause yet. Unfortunately, his family lives in Florida and I am not able to attend the memorial or the service.  My parents and sister are going and I am doing the obvious things, sending flowers etc. but the question is...his family is very facebook oriented and they have been posting alot of info on facebook, so do i post on facebook my condolences or just the old fashion way?  I dont want the family to think I am ignoring the situation or anything, because I truly am upset and having difficulty with the whole situation, but facebook seems very trivial under these circumstances.??? what should i do????



I agree with Ellen, I would do both. I'm so sorry for your loss. That is so sad. Did he have children or a wife? My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## tmh0206

teresajoy said:


> I agree with Ellen, I would do both. I'm so sorry for your loss. That is so sad. Did he have children or a wife? My heart goes out to you and your family.



he had a wife of just over 1 year and a dog, but also my aunt, uncle, a sister and brother and my gma...so it just feels kinda crazy right now, but i will send both and thanks to all for the suggestions.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

tmh0206 said:


> he had a wife of just over 1 year and a dog, but also my aunt, uncle, a sister and brother and my gma...so it just feels kinda crazy right now, but i will send both and thanks to all for the suggestions.



I am so sorry for your loss...I can imagine his wife is beside herself...so young.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Why is the most exciting thing I do all year before Disney is open my mailbox to find my PAPERS ARE HERE!  I swear I get all giddy when I see that packet with the castle!  It seems real now!!!  YIPEE!!!  I am so ready to go!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I am having a Pink Pancake Breast-fast July 17th - it is our main fundraiser for the Breast Cancer 3-Day. I am making a minnie dot dress like the ones I made for my girls. I will probably make a size 5. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to donate some coordinating hairbows or jewlery to go with it for our Chinese Auction. I have tried making bows but they come out really messy. 
Also would anyone be willing to make anykind of bowling shirt in whatever size you want in whatever material you want to donate to the Auction. I have plenty of girls patterns and ideas but no "boy stuff". 
My team would appreciate it ever so much...... If you can donate please PM me and I will give you the info/address etc.
Thank You so much
Carol


----------



## lovesdumbo

squirrel said:


> Finished the applique.  Do you leave the tear away under the applique?  I took it out last time but wondered if I should have-seems to have wrinkled a bit.


Looks great!  Can't wait to see the dress.  I think you made the right decision to remove the stabilizer.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is a pic of me in my new top. I like it, I think the dip is a little too low and I had raised it from where the pattern had it, but otherwise, I think the princess seams are pretty flattering. Sorry I dont have a better pic- I will try for one tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother snapped this picture of my Dad reading a book to his granddaughters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on another good note, I got up this morning, I have been watching the scale all week, with no results and today I can say I have lost 50 pounds since the day Hannah was born!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Many of you know I lost close to 80lbs after having Megan, so I'm back at it again.


Love the shirt!  Great photo of your Dad!!

ugh...for DH's family.  My DS had hernia surgery when he was 7 months old.  I held him in the operating room while they put him out and then had to leave him there.  Then DH was saying in the waiting room we should have waited to see if would heal on its own.  3 of my nephews had the surgery but 1 as an emergency and 1 when he was 4 years old and he still remembers it.  We definately made the right choice to do it when we did.




visitingapril09 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> I am finally figuring out how to share some photos.
> 
> First, some pirate pj's I made for my youngest son. He must have button up pj's due to some special medical equipment that is attached to him at night so I make them all cause it is very hard to find pj's that button up for an almost 12 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Buzz Lightyear lap quilt that I started 4 years ago.......for my son to use in his wheelchair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Give dress.....I love sewing for little girls!


Great PJ's!  LOVE the Buzz quilt!!!  I'm sure the dress will be well loved!




NiniMorris said:


> The Debut is one of the patterns you get for free when you sign up for the newsletter at YCMT.  This was the first time I used it, and it went together really fast.
> 
> My problem is always...how much do I have to modify it?  Sometimes you can barely tell it was the same (as in the case of the diaper bag) but other times it is still similar enough... I know the people that make the patterns put a LOT of time and work into it.  I can understand why they would be a bit afraid to let people sell their 'babies'.  Making a pattern from scratch is something I could NEVER do.  (I've been working on a PICC Line cover pattern for 4 months now!)
> 
> I am one of those that will always err on the side of caution...in fact I have one Mom upset with me about the Debut Purse because I wouldn't make her one.  I will continue to use the modified version as gifts, but none for sale!
> 
> OK, I think I have beat this dead horse long enough!  Now, here is the busines card cover...I think!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=107128&id=111547492217209
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=107129&id=111547492217209&fbid=119848448053780
> 
> 
> My only complaint...I can't seem to cut close enough.  More practice is needed!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini


Cute card holder!!!  Have you considered the Small Satchel or Half Moon Handbag by Keykalu Patterns or the Lucy Tote (not sure by who) all on YCMT-they all say you can make to sell.



tmh0206 said:


> ok ladies, I need some advice.  My cousin died in his sleep this past week, he was 28 and we do not know the cause yet. Unfortunately, his family lives in Florida and I am not able to attend the memorial or the service.  My parents and sister are going and I am doing the obvious things, sending flowers etc. but the question is...his family is very facebook oriented and they have been posting alot of info on facebook, so do i post on facebook my condolences or just the old fashion way?  I dont want the family to think I am ignoring the situation or anything, because I truly am upset and having difficulty with the whole situation, but facebook seems very trivial under these circumstances.??? what should i do????


I'm so sorry for your loss.  Don't know what to say about facebook as I'm not on there at all.  I don't think it would hurt to post on facebook but also send a card/flowers...


----------



## angel23321

I wish I had time to keep up...right now my assistant is out on maternity leave and I am swamped at work. 

I had a couple questions for you gals though.  I want to make DD's teachers and end of year gift. Who has been doing the travel cases for the Big Gives for the moms and dads?  I'd love to make them as I'm sure some of them will be traveling over the summer. Is that a ycmt pattern?

Also, does anyone have a pattern for a kindle?  I think I can make one without it but I'm always so much better when I have a visual...has anyone made one? 

Thanks guys!

Sandy


----------



## JMD1979

Wow! I am in awe of all the wonderful creations here! Just stunning. I am new to the board and also new to sewing. I am a bow maker who longs to be able to sew fantastic boutique clothing for my girls! I have made a few outfits here and there but I have a long way to go  We are headed to the world this late June early July. I have aspired to make all of my girls clothing to wear while we are there. Well 1 down and about 7 to go Not sure I can pull it off. I will post pics when I get them done.

Jeana


----------



## SallyfromDE

tmh0206 said:


> ok ladies, I need some advice.  My cousin died in his sleep this past week, he was 28 and we do not know the cause yet. Unfortunately, his family lives in Florida and I am not able to attend the memorial or the service.  My parents and sister are going and I am doing the obvious things, sending flowers etc. but the question is...his family is very facebook oriented and they have been posting alot of info on facebook, so do i post on facebook my condolences or just the old fashion way?  I dont want the family to think I am ignoring the situation or anything, because I truly am upset and having difficulty with the whole situation, but facebook seems very trivial under these circumstances.??? what should i do????



I think I'd do both. Acknowledge on facebook, and tell stories if that is what they are doing. And send your formal acknowledgement, via card and or flowers.


----------



## LisaZoe

tmh0206 said:


> ok ladies, I need some advice.  My cousin died in his sleep this past week, he was 28 and we do not know the cause yet. Unfortunately, his family lives in Florida and I am not able to attend the memorial or the service.  My parents and sister are going and I am doing the obvious things, sending flowers etc. but the question is...his family is very facebook oriented and they have been posting alot of info on facebook, so do i post on facebook my condolences or just the old fashion way?  I dont want the family to think I am ignoring the situation or anything, because I truly am upset and having difficulty with the whole situation, but facebook seems very trivial under these circumstances.??? what should i do????



Since the family is active on Facebook, I think adding a note of sympathy or relating your thoughts about the cousin is totally appropriate. I would also send the card, flowers, etc. as you've planned. I think posts on FB can be overlooked or the name of the person posting can be forgotten so a handwritten note on a card will further show they are in your thoughts.


----------



## jeniamt

JMD1979 said:


> Wow! I am in awe of all the wonderful creations here! Just stunning. I am new to the board and also new to sewing. I am a bow maker who longs to be able to sew fantastic boutique clothing for my girls! I have made a few outfits here and there but I have a long way to go  We are headed to the world this late June early July. I have aspired to make all of my girls clothing to wear while we are there. Well 1 down and about 7 to go Not sure I can pull it off. I will post pics when I get them done.
> 
> Jeana



Welcome and I look forward to seeing what you've made.  A lot of ladies join here who are new to sewing and within just a short time you should see what they are creating.  Incredible stuff!!!

Since you have only a few posts you'll need to post a bunch (even if its just counting down) to be able to post pictures.  You may only need to have 10 posts, can't  remember the exact number.


----------



## babynala

Lost a multiquote that I had but wanted to say that I love the pink dress with all the princess on it.  

Great job on the pirate PJs and the Buzz quilt.  The tinkerbell dress is so cute.  

I adore the picture of gradpa reading to his girls, it is priceless.  

tmh0206:  So sorry for the loss of your cousin.  I agree that you should post on facebook and send a card the old fashion way.   

I know there was more but I can't remember....



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Why is the most exciting thing I do all year before Disney is open my mailbox to find my PAPERS ARE HERE!  I swear I get all giddy when I see that packet with the castle!  It seems real now!!!  YIPEE!!!  I am so ready to go!


I think it just makes it "official" and thus very exciting!



JMD1979 said:


> Wow! I am in awe of all the wonderful creations here! Just stunning. I am new to the board and also new to sewing. I am a bow maker who longs to be able to sew fantastic boutique clothing for my girls! I have made a few outfits here and there but I have a long way to go  We are headed to the world this late June early July. I have aspired to make all of my girls clothing to wear while we are there. Well 1 down and about 7 to go Not sure I can pull it off. I will post pics when I get them done.
> 
> Jeana


Hi, looking forward to seeing what you make. 

Question about stablilizer:  I've been using the Sulky tear away stabilizer on cotton fabrics and t-shirts and I find that it peels off the fabric as I am sewing.  It is not tearing at the stitching, just peeling off.  I figure I am doing something wrong during the ironing process (I'm not using steam when I iron it on).  Does anyone have any suggestions or should I use a different type of stablizer.

Thanks.


----------



## kimmylaj

tomorrow is mimi's bday party with her friends from preschool. she wanted a team umizoomi party, of course there is no such party stuff, not even a toy soooo......what does a crazy mommy do
creates some of course
and there is no custom, my sil bought her an outfit from gymboree and it is really cute, so since i couldnt sew an outfit i made some stuff
the cake-milli




the computer printouts to go on the plates (just for show) and the napkins artfully folded into pigtails




the little cutouts for kiddie heads to pop thru




21 favor buckets drawn by yours truly




the bubble wands with personalized thank you labels




thats it for now, thanks for looking


----------



## ireland_nicole

Help Please?
I'm trying to finish up the chef hats for my kiddos, and would love to have a disney type font to do their names, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to get SEU to export right (or import the waltograph font for that matter.)  My go-to digitizer is, sadly, unavailable.  Anyone know someone that can do Chef Daniel and Chef Caitie in that kind of font?

Thanks!

On the plus side, I did finish Danny's last bowling shirt, but then I decided he "needed" two more matching pairs of shorts and I'm still working on the park bags- I really need another week!


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


> Help Please?
> I'm trying to finish up the chef hats for my kiddos, and would love to have a disney type font to do their names, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to get SEU to export right (or import the waltograph font for that matter.)  My go-to digitizer is, sadly, unavailable.  Anyone know someone that can do Chef Daniel and Chef Caitie in that kind of font?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> On the plus side, I did finish Danny's last bowling shirt, but then I decided he "needed" two more matching pairs of shorts and I'm still working on the park bags- I really need another week!



Nicole - not sure if I can help...can you use PES?


----------



## ncmomof2

ireland_nicole said:


> Help Please?
> I'm trying to finish up the chef hats for my kiddos, and would love to have a disney type font to do their names, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to get SEU to export right (or import the waltograph font for that matter.)  My go-to digitizer is, sadly, unavailable.  Anyone know someone that can do Chef Daniel and Chef Caitie in that kind of font?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> On the plus side, I did finish Danny's last bowling shirt, but then I decided he "needed" two more matching pairs of shorts and I'm still working on the park bags- I really need another week!




This may be no help at all but I recently bought the waltograph font and I have to download the letters individually to my machine.  I can't just download the whole alphabet.  So for Mom I would download capital M and lowercase o and m.  Then in editing I can make the word.  I have no idea how to save and send it (and I only have PES).


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Nicole - not sure if I can help...can you use PES?



Wendy- I do use PES, I have a brother machine- is that good?


----------



## ireland_nicole

ncmomof2 said:


> This may be no help at all but I recently bought the waltograph font and I have to download the letters individually to my machine.  I can't just download the whole alphabet.  So for Mom I would download capital M and lowercase o and m.let  Then in editing I can make the word.  I have no idea how to save and send it or I would.  If I get the chance tomorrow I will try.



Thanks- I appreciate the attempt; I would happily buy the digitized font, but my machine won't combine images in any kind of machine based edit, so I would have to completely redo for all of the letters, and I know I couldn't keep it straight that long lol.


----------



## billwendy

Nicole - what size do you need and can you email me please???

wendya2J@comcast.net....

Im still up for a few minutes!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> like this:


Love the fabric!



squirrel said:


> Here is a pic of me in my new top. I like it, I think the dip is a little too low and I had raised it from where the pattern had it, but otherwise, I think the princess seams are pretty flattering. Sorry I dont have a better pic- I will try for one tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, parties at my house are stressful. Each time I swear it's the last. I told my Mom, next year- I'm having the kids parties at my parent's house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on another good note, I got up this morning, I have been watching the scale all week, with no results and today I can say I have lost 50 pounds since the day Hannah was born!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Many of you know I lost close to 80lbs after having Megan, so I'm back at it again.
> 
> Today was so bittersweet, I like freedom, but I'm sad I'm going to miss the "baby days"
> 
> Hannah goes in (attempt #2) for eye surgery.
> 
> I also learned today (apparently DH knew this weeks ago) that Dh's father had eye surgery when he was 2 and when he was around 10- neither surgery "took". You would think someone would tell me this.
> His family when told about her surgery, their response "But it's just "day surgery" so she'll be fine, eh, no big deal"
> Now granted I dont want them to feel it is trumatic, but a little empathy that a baby has to go thru ANY surgery would be nice. Them- "Eh, she wont remember it"
> No, "we'll call to see how it goes, or let us know, or keep us posted"
> Nothin, and it's true, they wont bother to call.
> 
> Okay, sorry vent over.
> 
> I like my tunic. I went a size down from what the pattern suggested based on what others said, and it's a perfect fit. I think I will make another.
> I did a bell sleeve, 3/4 length. It was fun to make and went together in a day.
> 
> Hannah's little dress did not get finished. It's okay.


So much to say:
1. great party
2. you look great in your top!
3. My kids have had over a dozen surgeries together, and I'm always worried; it's always scary to give your baby over to strangers, and not be with them; I always think about the risks.  And yes, they are always fine in the end, but as far as I'm concerned, when little ones are involved, well for us mommas, there is no "minor" surgery.  I'm praying Hannahs surgery is successfull.


visitingapril09 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> I am finally figuring out how to share some photos.
> 
> First, some pirate pj's I made for my youngest son. He must have button up pj's due to some special medical equipment that is attached to him at night so I make them all cause it is very hard to find pj's that button up for an almost 12 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Buzz Lightyear lap quilt that I started 4 years ago.......for my son to use in his wheelchair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Give dress.....I love sewing for little girls!


Love everything!  Awesome job!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi guys!  I am so far behind!!!!  I have been sewing and sewing...but feel like I am getting no where!  I promise I will have pics to share soon!
> 
> I need some help!  I am working on Katie's pricess outfit for BBB.  I have made a Carla flouncy skirt with the peplum and now I need a shirt.  I had all intention of making a white t-shirt with Heather's  sleeping beauty cutie on it.  Well...seems I need to add some memory to my computer or get a new computer to load my software.  ugh!  So, now I have no idea for a shirt.  GIVE ME IDEAS!  I just don't have time to deal with a new computer right now!
> 
> I must go backward and read now!


What about a portrait peasant top in a matching/coordinating fabric?


tmh0206 said:


> ok ladies, I need some advice.  My cousin died in his sleep this past week, he was 28 and we do not know the cause yet. Unfortunately, his family lives in Florida and I am not able to attend the memorial or the service.  My parents and sister are going and I am doing the obvious things, sending flowers etc. but the question is...his family is very facebook oriented and they have been posting alot of info on facebook, so do i post on facebook my condolences or just the old fashion way?  I dont want the family to think I am ignoring the situation or anything, because I truly am upset and having difficulty with the whole situation, but facebook seems very trivial under these circumstances.??? what should i do????


I'm so sorry, this must come as a terrible shock, I can't imagine what your family is going through right now.  I agree with the others that doing both is a caring and relevant option.


kimmylaj said:


> tomorrow is mimi's bday party with her friends from preschool. she wanted a team umizoomi party, of course there is no such party stuff, not even a toy soooo......what does a crazy mommy do
> creates some of course
> and there is no custom, my sil bought her an outfit from gymboree and it is really cute, so since i couldnt sew an outfit i made some stuff
> the cake-milli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the computer printouts to go on the plates (just for show) and the napkins artfully folded into pigtails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the little cutouts for kiddie heads to pop thru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 favor buckets drawn by yours truly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bubble wands with personalized thank you labels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it for now, thanks for looking


No idea who those character are (guess I'm getting old LOL) but Wow!  What you did is amazing!!!



billwendy said:


> Nicole - what size do you need and can you email me please???
> 
> wendya2J@comcast.net....
> 
> Im still up for a few minutes!!



I emailed you.


----------



## *Toadstool*

jeniamt said:


> I'm with you about the tunic.  Bad look on me.  I think you need to be tall and thin.  I wonder in dress form how it might look though?  I have a tunic style dress (although it goes in a little at the waist) that I like a lot.  Its a Tory Burch dress that was over $300 but I got at TJ Maxx for around $50.  The other thing is, its made from a lightweight flowy silk (as opposed to stiff quilter weight cotton like the tunic I attempted to make.)
> 
> And don't forget... I smock!  Although not as much as I would like.  Too much going on these days.  I had a pattern for a cute May Day basket and well, maybe next year!


I have 3 things I am smocking right now. Sometimes I have sewing ADD.. I start something and can't finish it because I want to start something else. I have an insert that is completely finished. I just need to make the dress. LOL.. hard to admit that. They are my PHD's(projects half done). I like that better than UFO's.  Glad I am not the only one who looks bad in the tunic. Maybe it is the fabric. I really want to try to make one out of a knit.



kimmylaj said:


>


WOW! You did a great job!! My DD loves Team Umizoomi! I wish they'd come out with more episodes!

*Who is it that made the AK Bowling Shirt attached to a skirt? I just remembered someone made an outfit for AK like what I am trying to make. Anyone remember???*


----------



## visitingapril09

I adore the bowling shirt that everyone makes but the one I see only goes to size 8?? Am I right or am I missing a larger version somewhere?! I would love to make some but my son is going to be 12 for when I need them.


----------



## h518may

visitingapril09 said:


> I adore the bowling shirt that everyone makes but the one I see only goes to size 8?? Am I right or am I missing a larger version somewhere?! I would love to make some but my son is going to be 12 for when I need them.



Your not missing anything, many of us would love a bigger pattern.  My DS is almost 7 and will not fit into the pattern to much longer.  Some have enlarged the pattern, think there are some guides for enlarging in the bookmarks at the start of the thread.  I also like the way Kwik-sew does there shirt patterns, very similar to the bowling pattern.


On another note my DS turns 7 Wen. and is sick at the moment.  He has been running a low fever since yesterday and a headache, he is going to the Dr. tomorrow.  We have no idea what started this.  He was so looking forward to cupcakes at school for his birthday.


----------



## Stephres

teresajoy said:


> Stephres made the tunic into a dress and it was ADORABLE!!! I'm thinking she might have posted a tutorial of how she did it on her blog?



My tutorial is on my blog HERE. Hope it helps!

Dresses I have made:



















BBGirl said:


> Ok ladies and Tom.  Can I make a Patricia Tunic out of terry fabric for a coverup for the pool or should I use a little bubbly cotton?  I am thinking of matching with DD.  Maybe just same syle reverse colors. or same colors different style. I know I better get sewing tho....



I made a tunic out of a towel and it was a pain! I wouldn't use thick terry definitely. I think something out of light cotton would be cute!











Also, make it a little bigger than usual if you do use terrycloth. I wouldn't make another one though, it was just a pain and it fell apart about the time summer was over.

Here is why I haven't been around much. Yesterday was Megan's birthday so she picked out her own present:


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

ireland_nicole said:


> Help Please?
> I'm trying to finish up the chef hats for my kiddos, and would love to have a disney type font to do their names, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to get SEU to export right (or import the waltograph font for that matter.)  My go-to digitizer is, sadly, unavailable.  Anyone know someone that can do Chef Daniel and Chef Caitie in that kind of font?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> On the plus side, I did finish Danny's last bowling shirt, but then I decided he "needed" two more matching pairs of shorts and I'm still working on the park bags- I really need another week!



I can't help at all with your digitizing problem, but I can completely sympathize with you needing more time.  I have a Cinderella dress to hem, 2 Epcot dresses to make, another Pooh skirt to finish, 2 Princess tops to make & at least 4 t-shirts to do.   At least I'm off Monday.

Do you know for sure what days you'll be at which parks?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Stephres said:


> My tutorial is on my blog HERE. Hope it helps!
> 
> Dresses I have made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a tunic out of a towel and it was a pain! I wouldn't use thick terry definitely. I think something out of light cotton would be cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, make it a little bigger than usual if you do use terrycloth. I wouldn't make another one though, it was just a pain and it fell apart about the time summer was over.
> 
> Here is why I haven't been around much. Yesterday was Megan's birthday so she picked out her own present:



I hadn't seen the second dress, it looks great!  Congrats to Megan on her b-day and her adorable present- have you named her?



100AcrePrincess said:


> I can't help at all with your digitizing problem, but I can completely sympathize with you needing more time.  I have a Cinderella dress to hem, 2 Epcot dresses to make, another Pooh skirt to finish, 2 Princess tops to make & at least 4 t-shirts to do.   At least I'm off Monday.
> 
> Do you know for sure what days you'll be at which parks?



Thanks to BillWendy, I no longer have a digitizing problem for today at least  I have my full itenerary, I don't want to bore everyone here, but I can pm you if you like.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> Here is why I haven't been around much. Yesterday was Megan's birthday so she picked out her own present:



Poor Scrappy!

SOOOO cute!!!  Happy Birthday to Megan!


----------



## visitingapril09

The Tunic dresses are all gorgeous. Perfect for the pool I would say! 

Glad to know I wasn't missing something when it came to a bigger bowling shirt. I may have to get creative and try and make it bigger. It is such a fun pattern to use creative fabrics in.


----------



## snikelfrizt

Hi again..... still trying to find a original Cinderella dress pattern(the one the woodland animales made. Also if someone can tell me or pm me if there is a place I can purchase disney applique patterns for my machine instead of doing them by hand?? I have 4 foster kiddos we are taking to Disneyland in Sept and would like to put some things together for them.
          thanks you sooooo much!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

snikelfrizt said:


> Hi again..... still trying to find a original Cinderella dress pattern(the one the woodland animales made. Also if someone can tell me or pm me if there is a place I can purchase disney applique patterns for my machine instead of doing them by hand?? I have 4 foster kiddos we are taking to Disneyland in Sept and would like to put some things together for them.
> thanks you sooooo much!!!



Are you speaking of the pink dress?  I don't think there is a pattern for that, but I think that people have used Carla C's simply sweet dress pattern and modified from there.  Her pattern is available on youcanmakethis.com.  There may be some other dress patterns that people have modified as well, I haven't made the dress, so can't give you exact instructions.  

If you have an embroidery machine you can use the machine applique designs.  There are several embroidery designers that sell designs if you search on etsy or the other auction site.  Here we love heathersue's designs, do a search on etsy.  She is away right now so her designs will not be available for a week or so I think.

Hope that helps.

Ellen


----------



## Diz-Mommy

*Toadstool* said:


> *Who is it that made the AK Bowling Shirt attached to a skirt? I just remembered someone made an outfit for AK like what I am trying to make. Anyone remember???*



I think that was Glorib??    I think it was her cute little curly haired girl modeling it anyhow.



Stephres said:


> My tutorial is on my blog HERE. Hope it helps!
> 
> Dresses I have made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a tunic out of a towel and it was a pain! I wouldn't use thick terry definitely. I think something out of light cotton would be cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, make it a little bigger than usual if you do use terrycloth. I wouldn't make another one though, it was just a pain and it fell apart about the time summer was over.
> 
> Here is why I haven't been around much. Yesterday was Megan's birthday so she picked out her own present:



I love your dresses and I like the idea of a towel dress too, very cool!


----------



## snikelfrizt

Thanks... gives me a place to start....


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

the slip is done!  I finished it last night too late to post a pic, but promise to try tonight.  Yes, I'm crazy enough to smock a slip, but that's the way the pattern was, and it really wasn't much smocking, 100 pleats and a few rows in the side seam areas.  The actual construction and heirloom sewing took far longer.  I had to laugh at the UFO comment...I'm terrible about that too. But I usually finish the smocking and never get it sewed into the dress.  That would be when I'd turn the whole thing over to mom to finish...we were a great pair because she didn't enjoy the smocking as much as she did sewing.  It's been close to a year since I've done any smocking, so this felt good to finish it all.  I've got an AS&E kit to work on, and a long car ride this weekend, so I might even have something to show off soon.


----------



## lovesdumbo

snikelfrizt said:


> Thanks... gives me a place to start....



You might want to check out Carla's blog for tutorials on modifying the simply sweet to princess dresses.
http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/simply-sweet-storytime.html


----------



## littlepeppers

I am almost finished DDs Candace & Isabella Vida, but I am troubled about how to finish the hem.  
I don't want to add a rubble b/c DD is short enough & the dress would be too long then.  I also don't want bias tape that would show. 

 Is there a way to add bias tape to a hem that wouldn't show or roll?  or should I do a narrow hem?


----------



## teresajoy

angel23321 said:


> I wish I had time to keep up...right now my assistant is out on maternity leave and I am swamped at work.
> 
> I had a couple questions for you gals though.  I want to make DD's teachers and end of year gift. Who has been doing the travel cases for the Big Gives for the moms and dads?  I'd love to make them as I'm sure some of them will be traveling over the summer. Is that a ycmt pattern?
> 
> Also, does anyone have a pattern for a kindle?  I think I can make one without it but I'm always so much better when I have a visual...has anyone made one?
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Sandy



I think there are some kindle cover patterns in the bookmarks. I know I saw some, so hopefully I remembered to add them!!  I think the travel cases are from YCMT. 



JMD1979 said:


> Wow! I am in awe of all the wonderful creations here! Just stunning. I am new to the board and also new to sewing. I am a bow maker who longs to be able to sew fantastic boutique clothing for my girls! I have made a few outfits here and there but I have a long way to go  We are headed to the world this late June early July. I have aspired to make all of my girls clothing to wear while we are there. Well 1 down and about 7 to go Not sure I can pull it off. I will post pics when I get them done.
> 
> Jeana



I can't wait to see them! 



tmh0206 said:


> he had a wife of just over 1 year and a dog, but also my aunt, uncle, a sister and brother and my gma...so it just feels kinda crazy right now, but i will send both and thanks to all for the suggestions.



This is just so sad. 






visitingapril09 said:


> I adore the bowling shirt that everyone makes but the one I see only goes to size 8?? Am I right or am I missing a larger version somewhere?! I would love to make some but my son is going to be 12 for when I need them.



We have tried to beg her to make it larger. Keep bugging her, she's bound to give in eventually!  



h518may said:


> Your not missing anything, many of us would love a bigger pattern.  My DS is almost 7 and will not fit into the pattern to much longer.  Some have enlarged the pattern, think there are some guides for enlarging in the bookmarks at the start of the thread.  I also like the way Kwik-sew does there shirt patterns, very similar to the bowling pattern.
> 
> 
> On another note my DS turns 7 Wen. and is sick at the moment.  He has been running a low fever since yesterday and a headache, he is going to the Dr. tomorrow.  We have no idea what started this.  He was so looking forward to cupcakes at school for his birthday.



I hope your son is ok. 



Stephres said:


> My tutorial is on my blog HERE. Hope it helps!
> 
> Dresses I have made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a tunic out of a towel and it was a pain! I wouldn't use thick terry definitely. I think something out of light cotton would be cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, make it a little bigger than usual if you do use terrycloth. I wouldn't make another one though, it was just a pain and it fell apart about the time summer was over.
> 
> Here is why I haven't been around much. Yesterday was Megan's birthday so she picked out her own present:



I love that black and red dress! You look so pretty in it! 

Cute Megan and cute kitty pictures!!! What a day!!!! 





snikelfrizt said:


> Hi again..... still trying to find a original Cinderella dress pattern(the one the woodland animales made. Also if someone can tell me or pm me if there is a place I can purchase disney applique patterns for my machine instead of doing them by hand?? I have 4 foster kiddos we are taking to Disneyland in Sept and would like to put some things together for them.
> thanks you sooooo much!!!



I believe Heathersue is opening her Etsy shop back up on Monday. I think it says on her Etsy page. It will be worth the wait for you to get hers! 

And, like Ellen said, I don't think I've ever seen a pattern for the pink dress, we've all just modified other patterns, Carla's Simply Sweet being the favorite and easiest!


----------



## Jaylin

Sorry about this flyby post, should be working........
theresa....thanks for the advice!  I do already own almost all of Carla C's patterns, they are just so wordy and long, that I really haven't had the energy to sit down and read the patterns.  Seriously, I think the simply sweet is over 100 pages long!

My flyby question for the day, I have a brother 2800D I've been reading about the narrow hem foot.  They have a 7mm narrow hem foot, it says it should be used on lightweight fabrics. Is cotton considered a light weight fabric.  I've been making lot of dresses for my girls and I'm doing the traditional bottom hem, fold 1/8 inch press, fold again press, then stitch.....will this foot take the place of all this folding&pressing?  Or is this not what this foot is for?  If it is, it would be a Godsend!


----------



## revrob

Jaylin said:


> Sorry about this flyby post, should be working........
> theresa....thanks for the advice!  I do already own almost all of Carla C's patterns, they are just so wordy and long, that I really haven't had the energy to sit down and read the patterns.  Seriously, I think the simply sweet is over 100 pages long!
> 
> My flyby question for the day, I have a brother 2800D I've been reading about the narrow hem foot.  They have a 7mm narrow hem foot, it says it should be used on lightweight fabrics. Is cotton considered a light weight fabric.  I've been making lot of dresses for my girls and I'm doing the traditional bottom hem, fold 1/8 inch press, fold again press, then stitch.....will this foot take the place of all this folding&pressing?  Or is this not what this foot is for?  If it is, it would be a Godsend!



The Simply Sweet pattern INSTRUCTIONS are 53 pages long, but most of the pages are filled with diagrams and visuals that help to insure that you sew the dress exactly correctly (eliminating the need for frustration or seam ripping).  The entire pattern is 116 pages long, but that includes all of the pattern pieces for, what? 8 or 9 sizes?  It's really only necessary to read the printed instructions and print out only the pages that you need for the particular size that you plan to make.  That does cut down substantially on the reading tha needs to be done.  I hope you'll give it a try!  I don't know anyone that has ever been disappointed!


----------



## teresajoy

Jaylin said:


> Sorry about this flyby post, should be working........
> theresa....thanks for the advice!  I do already own almost all of Carla C's patterns, they are just so wordy and long, that I really haven't had the energy to sit down and read the patterns.  Seriously, I think the simply sweet is over 100 pages long!
> 
> My flyby question for the day, I have a brother 2800D I've been reading about the narrow hem foot.  They have a 7mm narrow hem foot, it says it should be used on lightweight fabrics. Is cotton considered a light weight fabric.  I've been making lot of dresses for my girls and I'm doing the traditional bottom hem, fold 1/8 inch press, fold again press, then stitch.....will this foot take the place of all this folding&pressing?  Or is this not what this foot is for?  If it is, it would be a Godsend!



I agree with everything Shannon just said! Please give this pattern a chance. It is very fast to sew up! Unlike commerical patterns, Carla doesn't just assume you will know things, she explains them. And, she uses LOTS of pictures, which I love, so that takes up a lot of the space, and of course many of the pages are the pattern itself.  It really doesn't take long at all to read through the pattern.  This is a super simple pattern (just like the title says!)

I don't know what size I have, but I  use my narrow hem foot on cotton all the time, it works great.


----------



## teresajoy

!!!!!CHASE'S BIG GIVE UPDATE!!!!​

*His waist is 21", not 17.5".*​


I hope there weren't too many that sewed things with the incorrect measurement. Leah, is very sorry![/CENTER​]​


----------



## NiniMorris

LisaZoe said:


> Have you considered contacting whoever designed the pattern to see if you could buy it and make a limited number to sell? It's worth a shot. I can understand why they would put limitations on free patterns which is why I was thinking an offer to pay for the pattern _might _work.




Thanks for the suggestion, Lisa...unfortunately, no go.  But it was worth a shot!


Off to shop.....



Nini


----------



## *Toadstool*

Diz-Mommy said:


> I think that was Glorib??    I think it was her cute little curly haired girl modeling it anyhow.


YES!! Thank you. I went back in the older thread and found it by searching her name. hehe



TinkerbelleMom said:


> the slip is done!  I finished it last night too late to post a pic, but promise to try tonight.  Yes, I'm crazy enough to smock a slip, but that's the way the pattern was, and it really wasn't much smocking, 100 pleats and a few rows in the side seam areas.  The actual construction and heirloom sewing took far longer.  I had to laugh at the UFO comment...I'm terrible about that too. But I usually finish the smocking and never get it sewed into the dress.  That would be when I'd turn the whole thing over to mom to finish...we were a great pair because she didn't enjoy the smocking as much as she did sewing.  It's been close to a year since I've done any smocking, so this felt good to finish it all.  I've got an AS&E kit to work on, and a long car ride this weekend, so I might even have something to show off soon.


Ooh.. sounds lovely. Can't wait to see it!! I'm an AS&E junkie! It is the bestest magazine evar!!



snikelfrizt said:


> Hi again..... still trying to find a original Cinderella dress pattern(the one the woodland animales made. Also if someone can tell me or pm me if there is a place I can purchase disney applique patterns for my machine instead of doing them by hand?? I have 4 foster kiddos we are taking to Disneyland in Sept and would like to put some things together for them.
> thanks you sooooo much!!!


People use the simply sweet pattern by CarlaC, and just add the frills and stuff that are on it. I'm not sure where you can get the bird. If you just go on etsy and search blue bird applique you might find one!
*
REPOSTING THIS BECAUSE IT IS WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR!!

*



glorib said:


>


You did BOTH things I was trying to figure out how to do! LOL! You made it without the front being separated into pieces and you attached it to the skirt. This is what I am trying to do for an Imagination Movers outfit. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## princesskayla

Love everything that has been posted. 

My Annie dresses went on without a hitch and looked supercute. I am getting a picture from the sudio and will post it as soon as I get it. 

I wish I hasd something to post today - but my camera has been acting up. I am going to get a super simple one just for my sewing stuff.


----------



## visitingapril09

teresajoy said:


> !!!!!CHASE'S BIG GIVE UPDATE!!!!​
> 
> *His waist is 21", not 17.5".*​
> 
> 
> I hope there weren't too many that sewed things with the incorrect measurement. Leah, is very sorry![/CENTER​]​




I sure hope Selah's measurements were correct! They were tiny too. On  my pattern they ranged from 9 - 18 months! I made the clothing size her mom said as it is a loose fitting dress so should be ok anyhow!

​


----------



## babynala

kimmylaj said:


> tomorrow is mimi's bday party with her friends from preschool. she wanted a team umizoomi party, of course there is no such party stuff, not even a toy soooo......what does a crazy mommy do
> creates some of course
> and there is no custom, my sil bought her an outfit from gymboree and it is really cute, so since i couldnt sew an outfit i made some stuff
> the cake-milli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the computer printouts to go on the plates (just for show) and the napkins artfully folded into pigtails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the little cutouts for kiddie heads to pop thru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 favor buckets drawn by yours truly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bubble wands with personalized thank you labels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it for now, thanks for looking


I think this will be a big hit.  My DS (5) was so excited looking at these pictures.  He loved the plates, the buckets and the cake.  I love the cutouts - what a great idea.  You went above and beyond, great job mom.



h518may said:


> On another note my DS turns 7 Wen. and is sick at the moment.  He has been running a low fever since yesterday and a headache, he is going to the Dr. tomorrow.  We have no idea what started this.  He was so looking forward to cupcakes at school for his birthday.


Hope he feel better for his birthday.



Stephres said:


> My tutorial is on my blog HERE. Hope it helps!
> 
> Dresses I have made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is why I haven't been around much. Yesterday was Megan's birthday so she picked out her own present:


I love the dresses, they look comfy and cool.  Thanks for the tutorial.  What a great birthday present, so cute.  



Jaylin said:


> Sorry about this flyby post, should be working........
> theresa....thanks for the advice!  I do already own almost all of Carla C's patterns, they are just so wordy and long, that I really haven't had the energy to sit down and read the patterns.  Seriously, I think the simply sweet is over 100 pages long!
> 
> My flyby question for the day, I have a brother 2800D I've been reading about the narrow hem foot.  They have a 7mm narrow hem foot, it says it should be used on lightweight fabrics. Is cotton considered a light weight fabric.  I've been making lot of dresses for my girls and I'm doing the traditional bottom hem, fold 1/8 inch press, fold again press, then stitch.....will this foot take the place of all this folding&pressing?  Or is this not what this foot is for?  If it is, it would be a Godsend!



As the PPs said, the CarlaC pattern is long because it includes all the pattern pieces, detailed directions on cutting the pattern pieces and there are also lots of variations for the bodice and the skirt so you only actually end up using a few pages.  I'm curious about the narrow hem foot too, thinking about getting one of these for my new machine.


----------



## GrammaBelle

jessica52877 said:


> Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have done about 3-4 more of Mickey in different holiday poses.




Jessica, I haven't caught up yet so maybe you already answered this--but did you do the Donald in Lights by hand, or is the design out there somewhere for me to purchase?  I would love this for my husband for our trip!!


----------



## aboveH20

Stephres said:


> Here is why I haven't been around much. Yesterday was Megan's birthday so she picked out her own present:



I had to laugh at why you haven't been around much. My sons are gone, but we still have the cats they got when they were in fourth & second grades. The vet said Tigger is the healthiest 15 year old cat he's ever seen.  

My older son lives in New York city now and says that's no place for a cat, and my younger son's on a sub and says he's not allowed to have a cat. Unfortunately info about subs in classified so I can't check to see if he's just using that as an excuse not to take the cat.  

May your cat have a long and healthy life and bring much enjoyment to your daughter!


----------



## snikelfrizt

etsy??


----------



## snikelfrizt

found it didn't even know that site was there..... very cool thank you!!!


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> Unfortunately, I wrapped the present last night without a picture of the business card holder.  I think I might make one for me so I will take a picture of it.  (It was really quick and easy to do... check out this site for the free design:   http://digistitches.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=113 )
> 
> The Debut Purse has a copyright on it that clearly states only for personal use...not to be made and sold.  It is really a bummer.  I really like the 'look'.  I'm currently in search of a pattern that is similar, quick, and is seller friendly.  I hate when I decide to make something and then discover I can't sell it...because THAT is always the one that everyone wants!  I have a cute Diaper Bag pattern that I modified a lot to use as my park carry in bag...I have been carrying it for a few weeks to see what I need to change before our Nov trip...and EVERYONE wants one!
> 
> Nini



Wow!!  I DID NOT know this!!  Thanks for telling me.



tmh0206 said:


> ok ladies, I need some advice.  My cousin died in his sleep this past week, he was 28 and we do not know the cause yet. Unfortunately, his family lives in Florida and I am not able to attend the memorial or the service.  My parents and sister are going and I am doing the obvious things, sending flowers etc. but the question is...his family is very facebook oriented and they have been posting alot of info on facebook, so do i post on facebook my condolences or just the old fashion way?  I dont want the family to think I am ignoring the situation or anything, because I truly am upset and having difficulty with the whole situation, but facebook seems very trivial under these circumstances.??? what should i do????



I am with everyone else. I would do both....definitely send the personal card, etc to the family by snail mail and if you like a sweet FB message too.

WARNING - SORRY FOR THE LONG POST... I have had a very nightmarish week so far.  I got to work Monday morning and immediately got a call that my husband had been in an accident at work and they were taking him by ambulance to the hospital.  No explanation but that it seemed to involve his back.  [scared and sweathing bullets at this time]...I leave work, drive frantically to the Medical center and get there 10 min after ambulance arrives.  He is at Hermann Hospital (one of the biggest trauma centers in the Houston Medical Center).  They have him on a backboard with a neck brace when I find him scared1.  As it turns out, he had climbed out over a fresh water canal (which he patrols) and while on this steel structure, the chain broke, dropping him 5-6 ft and slamming his back into a pipe below. There was water below him running in an extremely strong current.  Had he lost conscienceness (sp?) or fallen in, he would have drowned.   After 12 hrs in ER, xrays, CT scan, and various other tests and probes, he has  multiple fractures on his sacrum (the lowest bone on your spinal column if I am understanding correctly).  The orthopedist decided not to do surgery now but they will see him in a week and re-assess.  They kept him overnight and he is home now.  He can't put ANY weight on his legs for 2 wks and will be off work for 6-8 weeks possibly.  OH MY!!  How am I going to deal with this?  I work and really have no one to help with him.  I have to work tomorrow and have a few relatives coming on Thursday.  Then I will be off until Tuesday.  I hope he can at least sit up by then.  He can't do anything for himself at this point.  

While in the ER (and waiting, and waiting, and waiting on a stretcher in the middle of the trauma area), we were witness to many, many, many events going on.  Life Flight landed and brought people numerous times and probably 30 or so ambulances, and various other emergencies came through.  The one that broke my heart the most was a child about 12-18 months old that was in an SUV that had rolled.  The child was not restrained in the vehicle in any way and was ejected from the car.  I listened to that baby scream and cry for its mom for 2 hrs (and I must say, I cried too).  It just broke my heart.  Ladies - PLEASE buckle your babies up if you don't already.  There is no excuse for not having them in proper car seats and restraints.  

Sorry for the long post but just wanted to say....We are blessed tonight that my husband is alive and will recover.  His many angels were around him when this happened, I am sure.  Just had to share.


----------



## billwendy

Granna4679 said:


> Wow!!  I DID NOT know this!!  Thanks for telling me.
> 
> 
> 
> I am with everyone else. I would do both....definitely send the personal card, etc to the family by snail mail and if you like a sweet FB message too.
> 
> WARNING - SORRY FOR THE LONG POST... I have had a very nightmarish week so far.  I got to work Monday morning and immediately got a call that my husband had been in an accident at work and they were taking him by ambulance to the hospital.  No explanation but that it seemed to involve his back.  [scared and sweathing bullets at this time]...I leave work, drive frantically to the Medical center and get there 10 min after ambulance arrives.  He is at Hermann Hospital (one of the biggest trauma centers in the Houston Medical Center).  They have him on a backboard with a neck brace when I find him scared1.  As it turns out, he had climbed out over a fresh water canal (which he patrols) and while on this steel structure, the chain broke, dropping him 5-6 ft and slamming his back into a pipe below. There was water below him running in an extremely strong current.  Had he lost conscienceness (sp?) or fallen in, he would have drowned.   After 12 hrs in ER, xrays, CT scan, and various other tests and probes, he has  multiple fractures on his sacrum (the lowest bone on your spinal column if I am understanding correctly).  The orthopedist decided not to do surgery now but they will see him in a week and re-assess.  They kept him overnight and he is home now.  He can't put ANY weight on his legs for 2 wks and will be off work for 6-8 weeks possibly.  OH MY!!  How am I going to deal with this?  I work and really have no one to help with him.  I have to work tomorrow and have a few relatives coming on Thursday.  Then I will be off until Tuesday.  I hope he can at least sit up by then.  He can't do anything for himself at this point.
> 
> While in the ER (and waiting, and waiting, and waiting on a stretcher in the middle of the trauma area), we were witness to many, many, many events going on.  Life Flight landed and brought people numerous times and probably 30 or so ambulances, and various other emergencies came through.  The one that broke my heart the most was a child about 12-18 months old that was in an SUV that had rolled.  The child was not restrained in the vehicle in any way and was ejected from the car.  I listened to that baby scream and cry for its mom for 2 hrs (and I must say, I cried too).  It just broke my heart.  Ladies - PLEASE buckle your babies up if you don't already.  There is no excuse for not having them in proper car seats and restraints.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but just wanted to say....We are blessed tonight that my husband is alive and will recover.  His many angels were around him when this happened, I am sure.  Just had to share.



Oh Anita - how scarey!!!! Im soooo glad he is home and with you this very moment!! I was wondering - would his physician be able to write an order for a home health aid? considering the curcumstances - non weightbearing, home alone etc I would check out if insurance would cover this???? Also, did they send you home with a wheelchair? Does he need a hospital bed? Hugs to you both!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Granna4679 said:


> WARNING - SORRY FOR THE LONG POST... I have had a very nightmarish week so far.  I got to work Monday morning and immediately got a call that my husband had been in an accident at work and they were taking him by ambulance to the hospital.  No explanation but that it seemed to involve his back.  [scared and sweathing bullets at this time]...I leave work, drive frantically to the Medical center and get there 10 min after ambulance arrives.  He is at Hermann Hospital (one of the biggest trauma centers in the Houston Medical Center).  They have him on a backboard with a neck brace when I find him scared1.  As it turns out, he had climbed out over a fresh water canal (which he patrols) and while on this steel structure, the chain broke, dropping him 5-6 ft and slamming his back into a pipe below. There was water below him running in an extremely strong current.  Had he lost conscienceness (sp?) or fallen in, he would have drowned.   After 12 hrs in ER, xrays, CT scan, and various other tests and probes, he has  multiple fractures on his sacrum (the lowest bone on your spinal column if I am understanding correctly).  The orthopedist decided not to do surgery now but they will see him in a week and re-assess.  They kept him overnight and he is home now.  He can't put ANY weight on his legs for 2 wks and will be off work for 6-8 weeks possibly.  OH MY!!  How am I going to deal with this?  I work and really have no one to help with him.  I have to work tomorrow and have a few relatives coming on Thursday.  Then I will be off until Tuesday.  I hope he can at least sit up by then.  He can't do anything for himself at this point.
> 
> While in the ER (and waiting, and waiting, and waiting on a stretcher in the middle of the trauma area), we were witness to many, many, many events going on.  Life Flight landed and brought people numerous times and probably 30 or so ambulances, and various other emergencies came through.  The one that broke my heart the most was a child about 12-18 months old that was in an SUV that had rolled.  The child was not restrained in the vehicle in any way and was ejected from the car.  I listened to that baby scream and cry for its mom for 2 hrs (and I must say, I cried too).  It just broke my heart.  Ladies - PLEASE buckle your babies up if you don't already.  There is no excuse for not having them in proper car seats and restraints.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but just wanted to say....We are blessed tonight that my husband is alive and will recover.  His many angels were around him when this happened, I am sure.  Just had to share.



So sorry for your DH's accident.  Hope he recovers quickly.

I don't know what is wrong with people.  How hard is it to put your kid in a car seat?????  My DD wasn't happy with me that I made her use a booster seat until she was 57".  She just turned 11.  I drive her to school early once a week for band practice for just the 5th grade so the kids should all be 10 or 11.  She is the ONLY one that is in the back seat.  Is it really that hard to have your child sit where they are safest?  These kids are usually the only ones in the car so it isn't like there isn't room in the back.  I think the parents are just too lazy to say no the their kids and actually be a parent.


----------



## livndisney

lovesdumbo said:


> So sorry for your DH's accident.  Hope he recovers quickly.
> 
> I don't know what is wrong with people.  How hard is it to put your kid in a car seat?????  My DD wasn't happy with me that I made her use a booster seat until she was 57".  She just turned 11.  I drive her to school early once a week for band practice for just the 5th grade so the kids should all be 10 or 11.  She is the ONLY one that is in the back seat.  Is it really that hard to have your child sit where they are safest?  These kids are usually the only ones in the car so it isn't like there isn't room in the back.  I think the parents are just too lazy to say no the their kids and actually be a parent.






It is not my goal to be the "popular" mom. My goal is to see my child grow up and become a parent. Keeping her in the back seat in a car seat will help make that happen. I tell her I am driving her to the church on her wedding day in that car seat. (I have no problem being the "parent" LOL)

As far as parents who drive with children not in car seats...... if I see it, I WILL get your plate number and call the police.  My sweetie has responded to too many calls where the child(ren) were not in car seats and the results were NEVER good. There is NO excuse for not putting a child in a proper car seat.


----------



## Tweevil

Anita,
That is just horrible.  I hope your hubby feels better very, very soon!
Sending blessings your way.....


----------



## livndisney

Anita



Hope your hubby is on the mend soon.


----------



## GoofyG

We had pictures taken at church a couple of weeks ago.  Family pictures are really hard for us to get a good one.  Here are some from that day, sorry they are big!


----------



## GoofyG




----------



## teresajoy

Granna4679 said:


> WARNING - SORRY FOR THE LONG POST... I have had a very nightmarish week so far.  I got to work Monday morning and immediately got a call that my husband had been in an accident at work and they were taking him by ambulance to the hospital.  No explanation but that it seemed to involve his back.  [scared and sweathing bullets at this time]...I leave work, drive frantically to the Medical center and get there 10 min after ambulance arrives.  He is at Hermann Hospital (one of the biggest trauma centers in the Houston Medical Center).  They have him on a backboard with a neck brace when I find him scared1.  As it turns out, he had climbed out over a fresh water canal (which he patrols) and while on this steel structure, the chain broke, dropping him 5-6 ft and slamming his back into a pipe below. There was water below him running in an extremely strong current.  Had he lost conscienceness (sp?) or fallen in, he would have drowned.   After 12 hrs in ER, xrays, CT scan, and various other tests and probes, he has  multiple fractures on his sacrum (the lowest bone on your spinal column if I am understanding correctly).  The orthopedist decided not to do surgery now but they will see him in a week and re-assess.  They kept him overnight and he is home now.  He can't put ANY weight on his legs for 2 wks and will be off work for 6-8 weeks possibly.  OH MY!!  How am I going to deal with this?  I work and really have no one to help with him.  I have to work tomorrow and have a few relatives coming on Thursday.  Then I will be off until Tuesday.  I hope he can at least sit up by then.  He can't do anything for himself at this point.
> 
> While in the ER (and waiting, and waiting, and waiting on a stretcher in the middle of the trauma area), we were witness to many, many, many events going on.  Life Flight landed and brought people numerous times and probably 30 or so ambulances, and various other emergencies came through.  The one that broke my heart the most was a child about 12-18 months old that was in an SUV that had rolled.  The child was not restrained in the vehicle in any way and was ejected from the car.  I listened to that baby scream and cry for its mom for 2 hrs (and I must say, I cried too).  It just broke my heart.  Ladies - PLEASE buckle your babies up if you don't already.  There is no excuse for not having them in proper car seats and restraints.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but just wanted to say....We are blessed tonight that my husband is alive and will recover.  His many angels were around him when this happened, I am sure.  Just had to share.



Wow! I am glad your husband is going to be ok, but it sounds like such a horrible accident! I hope you can get someone in to help you out. 

Carseats are a passion of mine! Why people wouldn't put their child in a carseat for as long as possible is completely beyond my comprehension! 



lovesdumbo said:


> .  I think the parents are just too lazy to say no the their kids and actually be a parent.



EXACTLY! It's easier to give in. 



livndisney said:


> It is not my goal to be the "popular" mom. My goal is to see my child grow up and become a parent. Keeping her in the back seat in a car seat will help make that happen. I tell her I am driving her to the church on her wedding day in that car seat. (I have no problem being the "parent" LOL)
> 
> As far as parents who drive with children not in car seats...... if I see it, I WILL get your plate number and call the police.  My sweetie has responded to too many calls where the child(ren) were not in car seats and the results were NEVER good. There is NO excuse for not putting a child in a proper car seat.



I would suggest she not put her dress on until she gets there. It will probably get wrinkled in the carseat! 

My kids have never had a problem with their carseats and boosters. I put Corey back in a booster when he was 5, because Heather's husband told me it was a lot safer than just a seatbelt. About a month later, I was in an accident that completely totaled my car. I honestly believe that the booster saved Corey's life. And, my seatbelt saved my life and Arminda's (I was pregnant at the time).  I hear people all the time say that they could NEVER put their child back in a booster once they have stopped making them use one. If I had felt like that, there is a good chance I would be crying about Corey's graduation  for an entirely different reason. 



GoofyG said:


> We had pictures taken at church a couple of weeks ago.  Family pictures are really hard for us to get a good one.  Here are some from that day, sorry they are big!



You guys are so cute!!!!! 
I forget how young your kids are!! They are such cuties!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Granna4679 said:


> WARNING - SORRY FOR THE LONG POST... I have had a very nightmarish week so far.  I got to work Monday morning and immediately got a call that my husband had been in an accident at work and they were taking him by ambulance to the hospital.  No explanation but that it seemed to involve his back.  [scared and sweathing bullets at this time]...I leave work, drive frantically to the Medical center and get there 10 min after ambulance arrives.  He is at Hermann Hospital (one of the biggest trauma centers in the Houston Medical Center).  They have him on a backboard with a neck brace when I find him scared1.  As it turns out, he had climbed out over a fresh water canal (which he patrols) and while on this steel structure, the chain broke, dropping him 5-6 ft and slamming his back into a pipe below. There was water below him running in an extremely strong current.  Had he lost conscienceness (sp?) or fallen in, he would have drowned.   After 12 hrs in ER, xrays, CT scan, and various other tests and probes, he has  multiple fractures on his sacrum (the lowest bone on your spinal column if I am understanding correctly).  The orthopedist decided not to do surgery now but they will see him in a week and re-assess.  They kept him overnight and he is home now.  He can't put ANY weight on his legs for 2 wks and will be off work for 6-8 weeks possibly.  OH MY!!  How am I going to deal with this?  I work and really have no one to help with him.  I have to work tomorrow and have a few relatives coming on Thursday.  Then I will be off until Tuesday.  I hope he can at least sit up by then.  He can't do anything for himself at this point.
> 
> While in the ER (and waiting, and waiting, and waiting on a stretcher in the middle of the trauma area), we were witness to many, many, many events going on.  Life Flight landed and brought people numerous times and probably 30 or so ambulances, and various other emergencies came through.  The one that broke my heart the most was a child about 12-18 months old that was in an SUV that had rolled.  The child was not restrained in the vehicle in any way and was ejected from the car.  I listened to that baby scream and cry for its mom for 2 hrs (and I must say, I cried too).  It just broke my heart.  Ladies - PLEASE buckle your babies up if you don't already.  There is no excuse for not having them in proper car seats and restraints.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but just wanted to say....We are blessed tonight that my husband is alive and will recover.  His many angels were around him when this happened, I am sure.  Just had to share.


Glad he is okay. How scary. Hope you have some help to help care for him or prepare meals or something like that!



livndisney said:


> It is not my goal to be the "popular" mom. My goal is to see my child grow up and become a parent. Keeping her in the back seat in a car seat will help make that happen. I tell her I am driving her to the church on her wedding day in that car seat. (I have no problem being the "parent" LOL)
> 
> As far as parents who drive with children not in car seats...... if I see it, I WILL get your plate number and call the police.  My sweetie has responded to too many calls where the child(ren) were not in car seats and the results were NEVER good. There is NO excuse for not putting a child in a proper car seat.


I always call when I see kids not in car seats. I give the license plate too. The dispatcher always seems annoyed that I call. I really wonder if the police actually go and do something. I'd love to know if you know the answer to that. We have alot of immigrants here because of the offshore and shipyard jobs. I don't think it is bad that they are here, but I guess they don't use car seats where they are from maybe? I see this about once a week.



GoofyG said:


>


commented on FB, but just had to say how funny it is to see 2 of them smiling pefectly and the other making a weird face. I only have to make one smile. hehe.. guess I have it easy!


----------



## NiniMorris

Anita... soooo glad to hear your hubby is going to be ok.  I really HATE those type of phone calls.  I've gotten more than my fair share of them!



livndisney said:


> It is not my goal to be the "popular" mom. My goal is to see my child grow up and become a parent. Keeping her in the back seat in a car seat will help make that happen. I tell her I am driving her to the church on her wedding day in that car seat. (I have no problem being the "parent" LOL)
> 
> As far as parents who drive with children not in car seats...... if I see it, I WILL get your plate number and call the police.  My sweetie has responded to too many calls where the child(ren) were not in car seats and the results were NEVER good. There is NO excuse for not putting a child in a proper car seat.





*Toadstool* said:


> Glad he is okay. How scary. Hope you have some help to help care for him or prepare meals or something like that!
> 
> 
> I always call when I see kids not in car seats. I give the license plate too. The dispatcher always seems annoyed that I call. I really wonder if the police actually go and do something. I'd love to know if you know the answer to that. We have alot of immigrants here because of the offshore and shipyard jobs. I don't think it is bad that they are here, but I guess they don't use car seats where they are from maybe? I see this about once a week.



Car Seats are my life!  My youngest has just gotten out of the car seat a few weeks ago, and I keep threatening to put him back.  He weighs over 100 lbs...


Five years ago, my mother and two youngest were in a car accident.  My mother did not make it.  My youngest (DS3)was in a coma for a week, and in rehab for 6 weeks.  He is my FOREVER three year old now.  The only reason he survived the accident is his car seat.  It literally broke in half and wrapped around him.  He was the Georgia State poster boy for Car Seat Safety three years ago.    My husband is a child safety seat technician.  

A few months afterwards...another family had a wreck at about the same intersection.  This time the 6 month old was not buckled in his safety seat.  His Mama said he cried too much when she buckled him in.  He was ejected.  She will never again get to hear his cries.

Buckle those little one in...and don't forget your own seat belt.  You want to be there to see that wedding don't you!
\

Nini


(off my soap box now!)


----------



## snubie

Anita - hugs and prayers to you.

I spent 3 hours in the ER yesterday after I sliced my left thumb pretty deeply with my rotary cutter.  3 stitches later and a tetanus shot and I am in some pain.  Ladies, be extra careful with those rotary cutters.


----------



## livndisney

*Toadstool* said:


> I always call when I see kids not in car seats. I give the license plate too. The dispatcher always seems annoyed that I call. I really wonder if the police actually go and do something. I'd love to know if you know the answer to that. We have alot of immigrants here because of the offshore and shipyard jobs. I don't think it is bad that they are here, but I guess they don't use car seats where they are from maybe? I see this about once a week.




I have had dispatchers sound annoyed, I just ask if they are going to send a car. Dispatching is their job. I know here, they DO send cars. I have watched police cars come flying up on a car and pull it over. I have also seen the police pull them over a bit further down the road.


----------



## ProudDanceMom

I haven't been around much...been busy with dance stuff and I'm now way behind on seeing all the great stuff that has been posted.

I think I underestimated how much work my girls having 9 costumes between them would be.  I had to at least do some tacking on each costume and had several to take in.  DD8 has a really long torso, so to fit her lengthwise, her costumes are all too wide (although better than last year when they were riding up her behind).  DD6 is supper skinny, so pretty much everything had to be taken in.  It may be worse next year as the small child costumes seem to be short on her (at least the one with the biggest problem is ballet and has a big tutu).

Anyways, I'm not only behind on here, I'm behind in planning our June trip (the girls will be dancing at Downtown Disney on June 21!!), so if anyone loves trip planning, please drop me a line...I could use all the help I can get!!!! I'm not sure which is stressing me out- not having a plan or having outfits I still want to make!

Not things I made, but I wanted to share our dance pics.  These are 4 of their costumes....I couldn't bring myself to spend the $$ it would have cost to buy the pictures in all their costumes, so I let them each pick 2.  Good thing it was preorder or I may have had to buy them all!

DD8 Competition Jazz




DD6 Competition Jazz - I actually did make this one!




DD8 Ballet




DD6 Hip Hop (I think this is my favorite picture, but she looks so grown up!





Thanks for letting me share!  Back to trying to catch up while my 22month old will let me.

Hope everyone has a great day!
Sara


----------



## lovesdumbo

GoofyG said:


>


Beautiful!  



teresajoy said:


> My kids have never had a problem with their carseats and boosters. I put Corey back in a booster when he was 5, because Heather's husband told me it was a lot safer than just a seatbelt. About a month later, I was in an accident that completely totaled my car. I honestly believe that the booster saved Corey's life. And, my seatbelt saved my life and Arminda's (I was pregnant at the time).  I hear people all the time say that they could NEVER put their child back in a booster once they have stopped making them use one. If I had felt like that, there is a good chance I would be crying about Corey's graduation  for an entirely different reason.


Massachusetts passed a law a few years ago that you had to be in a car seat until you were 8 unless you were over 57".  I think DS was in 1st grade when they pass this so he was maybe 48".  He is now 9 and still in a booster seat but ALL of his friends parents were wondering how they were going to get their kids back in booster seats.  I bet few of them even tried.




snubie said:


> I spent 3 hours in the ER yesterday after I sliced my left thumb pretty deeply with my rotary cutter.  3 stitches later and a tetanus shot and I am in some pain.  Ladies, be extra careful with those rotary cutters.


OUCH!!! Hope it heals quickly!



ProudDanceMom said:


> DD8 Competition Jazz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD6 Competition Jazz - I actually did make this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD8 Ballet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD6 Hip Hop (I think this is my favorite picture, but she looks so grown up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  Back to trying to catch up while my 22month old will let me.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> Sara



Beautiful!  Love the one you made!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks to BillWendy, I no longer have a digitizing problem for today at least  I have my full itenerary, I don't want to bore everyone here, but I can pm you if you like.



I'm glad you got you diziting problem worked out.  Please do!  



Granna4679 said:


> WARNING - SORRY FOR THE LONG POST... I have had a very nightmarish week so far.  I got to work Monday morning and immediately got a call that my husband had been in an accident at work and they were taking him by ambulance to the hospital.  No explanation but that it seemed to involve his back.  [scared and sweathing bullets at this time]...I leave work, drive frantically to the Medical center and get there 10 min after ambulance arrives.  He is at Hermann Hospital (one of the biggest trauma centers in the Houston Medical Center).  They have him on a backboard with a neck brace when I find him scared1.  As it turns out, he had climbed out over a fresh water canal (which he patrols) and while on this steel structure, the chain broke, dropping him 5-6 ft and slamming his back into a pipe below. There was water below him running in an extremely strong current.  Had he lost conscienceness (sp?) or fallen in, he would have drowned.   After 12 hrs in ER, xrays, CT scan, and various other tests and probes, he has  multiple fractures on his sacrum (the lowest bone on your spinal column if I am understanding correctly).  The orthopedist decided not to do surgery now but they will see him in a week and re-assess.  They kept him overnight and he is home now.  He can't put ANY weight on his legs for 2 wks and will be off work for 6-8 weeks possibly.  OH MY!!  How am I going to deal with this?  I work and really have no one to help with him.  I have to work tomorrow and have a few relatives coming on Thursday.  Then I will be off until Tuesday.  I hope he can at least sit up by then.  He can't do anything for himself at this point.
> 
> While in the ER (and waiting, and waiting, and waiting on a stretcher in the middle of the trauma area), we were witness to many, many, many events going on.  Life Flight landed and brought people numerous times and probably 30 or so ambulances, and various other emergencies came through.  The one that broke my heart the most was a child about 12-18 months old that was in an SUV that had rolled.  The child was not restrained in the vehicle in any way and was ejected from the car.  I listened to that baby scream and cry for its mom for 2 hrs (and I must say, I cried too).  It just broke my heart.  Ladies - PLEASE buckle your babies up if you don't already.  There is no excuse for not having them in proper car seats and restraints.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but just wanted to say....We are blessed tonight that my husband is alive and will recover.  His many angels were around him when this happened, I am sure.  Just had to share.



  That is really scary!  I hope they are able to help him soon & he recovers quickly.

I'll just not even get started on the baby w/o a carseat.


----------



## bear_mom

Whoo hoo, booked out Diseny trip yesterday . Started the family on picking out ADR's. Having our TA book them for us as I work on our 180 day.

About the booster seat/car seat, dh and I are in negotiations re: older dd and her booster seat. He wants her out before she starts middle school, she will be just turned 11. I say she should stay in it until she is big enough. She is out of her booster seat in out Outback becuase she passes the 5-pt test. But in my van, it just doesn't work. 

(note: dh was overweight as a child and was teased horribly and he doesn't want dd to be teased)

I will win. He is too far concerned about safety to put her at risk. I did bring up bike/ski helmets as an argument - he WILL NOT let her not wear those.

Emily


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Granna4679 said:


> WARNING - SORRY FOR THE LONG POST... I have had a very nightmarish week so far.  I got to work Monday morning and immediately got a call that my husband had been in an accident at work and they were taking him by ambulance to the hospital.  No explanation but that it seemed to involve his back.  [scared and sweathing bullets at this time]...I leave work, drive frantically to the Medical center and get there 10 min after ambulance arrives.  He is at Hermann Hospital (one of the biggest trauma centers in the Houston Medical Center).  They have him on a backboard with a neck brace when I find him scared1.  As it turns out, he had climbed out over a fresh water canal (which he patrols) and while on this steel structure, the chain broke, dropping him 5-6 ft and slamming his back into a pipe below. There was water below him running in an extremely strong current.  Had he lost conscienceness (sp?) or fallen in, he would have drowned.   After 12 hrs in ER, xrays, CT scan, and various other tests and probes, he has  multiple fractures on his sacrum (the lowest bone on your spinal column if I am understanding correctly).  The orthopedist decided not to do surgery now but they will see him in a week and re-assess.  They kept him overnight and he is home now.  He can't put ANY weight on his legs for 2 wks and will be off work for 6-8 weeks possibly.  OH MY!!  How am I going to deal with this?  I work and really have no one to help with him.  I have to work tomorrow and have a few relatives coming on Thursday.  Then I will be off until Tuesday.  I hope he can at least sit up by then.  He can't do anything for himself at this point.
> .



I am so glad that he is okay.  That must have been super scary to get that phone call.  I must admit that I am very fearful of getting one of those calls (my DH is a police officer).  I am constantly praying for his safety.  I hope you can get some extra help to help you guys out.



livndisney said:


> I tell her I am driving her to the church on her wedding day in that car seat. (I have no problem being the "parent" LOL)
> 
> .


Love it!  Good for you!!!!  My DH is also a carseat safety technician (yes, there is actually a school for that with a HUGE manual).  You'd be surprised how many people don't put their kids in their carseats correctly.  As far as people not using one...that just dumbfounds me!!!!  I am way too paranoid for that.  You don't have to be going all that fast for a child to get thrown from the car!



snubie said:


> I spent 3 hours in the ER yesterday after I sliced my left thumb pretty deeply with my rotary cutter.  3 stitches later and a tetanus shot and I am in some pain.  Ladies, be extra careful with those rotary cutters.



oooo.....ouch!  I hope it feels better quickly!  I have had way too many close calls with mine.


----------



## woodkins

bear_mom said:


> I will win. He is too far concerned about safety to put her at risk. I did bring up bike/ski helmets as an argument - he WILL NOT let her not wear those.
> 
> Emily



Wow, here in NY all children must wear bicycle helmets, it is the law. In fact I went out and got one for myself since I felt like a hypocrite telling her to wear it when I didn't.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Quick post, I'm sick, and sitting up and typing makes it worse, but I had to comment:
Anita- I'm praying for your husband; I would ask at your chuch, any groups of friends, etc. and your insurance about additional assistance.  Have you looked into using your FMLA benefits at work?  I'm so glad he made it, I can only imagine how frightening this must have been.

RE: careseats; both my kids are still in 5 point restraints; they're small and skinny and even boosters aren't really safe for them.  Caitie may be 10, but she's still just 49 inches tall and under 60 lbs.  Our carseats keep them in 5 point up to 100 lbs.  I told Caitie she may be going to high school in hers.

Snubie: read on FB about your finger; hope you're feeling better soon.

LOVE the dance outfits!- and the family pics!  (the last family shot is my fave)


----------



## bear_mom

woodkins said:


> Wow, here in NY all children must wear bicycle helmets, it is the law. In fact I went out and got one for myself since I felt like a hypocrite telling her to wear it when I didn't.



Dh mountain bikes and has taken several hundred tumbles, one of them resulting in a fractured vertabra and concussion along with being a ski patroller - helemts are always worn. 

No law here in MI. Actually until about 2 years ago our car seat laws were still 4 years/40 pounds.

Emily


----------



## MinnieVanMom

snubie said:


> Anita - hugs and prayers to you.
> 
> I spent 3 hours in the ER yesterday after I sliced my left thumb pretty deeply with my rotary cutter.  3 stitches later and a tetanus shot and I am in some pain.  Ladies, be extra careful with those rotary cutters.


OUCH!  Goodness, I sure hope you are stitched up well and going to be ok.  The rotary cutters are link touching a razor blade. 

Anita: Praying for a safe and full recovery for your DH.


----------



## ncmomof2

Does anyone have any tips for stitching out HeatherSue's designs onto a t-shirt?  I bought the shirts yesterday and I am excited to get started but I want to make sure I am doing it correct.  Are there embroidery ball point needles?  Or do I use the normal ones I have?  Do I pull on the shirt to make it tight in the hoop?  You can PM me if you want rather than post to all.  TIA!!


----------



## angel23321

Granna4679 said:


> WARNING - SORRY FOR THE LONG POST... I have had a very nightmarish week so far.  I got to work Monday morning and immediately got a call that my husband had been in an accident at work and they were taking him by ambulance to the hospital.  No explanation but that it seemed to involve his back.  [scared and sweathing bullets at this time]...I leave work, drive frantically to the Medical center and get there 10 min after ambulance arrives.  He is at Hermann Hospital (one of the biggest trauma centers in the Houston Medical Center).  They have him on a backboard with a neck brace when I find him scared1.  As it turns out, he had climbed out over a fresh water canal (which he patrols) and while on this steel structure, the chain broke, dropping him 5-6 ft and slamming his back into a pipe below. There was water below him running in an extremely strong current.  Had he lost conscienceness (sp?) or fallen in, he would have drowned.   After 12 hrs in ER, xrays, CT scan, and various other tests and probes, he has  multiple fractures on his sacrum (the lowest bone on your spinal column if I am understanding correctly).  The orthopedist decided not to do surgery now but they will see him in a week and re-assess.  They kept him overnight and he is home now.  He can't put ANY weight on his legs for 2 wks and will be off work for 6-8 weeks possibly.  OH MY!!  How am I going to deal with this?  I work and really have no one to help with him.  I have to work tomorrow and have a few relatives coming on Thursday.  Then I will be off until Tuesday.  I hope he can at least sit up by then.  He can't do anything for himself at this point.
> 
> While in the ER (and waiting, and waiting, and waiting on a stretcher in the middle of the trauma area), we were witness to many, many, many events going on.  Life Flight landed and brought people numerous times and probably 30 or so ambulances, and various other emergencies came through.  The one that broke my heart the most was a child about 12-18 months old that was in an SUV that had rolled.  The child was not restrained in the vehicle in any way and was ejected from the car.  I listened to that baby scream and cry for its mom for 2 hrs (and I must say, I cried too).  It just broke my heart.  Ladies - PLEASE buckle your babies up if you don't already.  There is no excuse for not having them in proper car seats and restraints.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but just wanted to say....We are blessed tonight that my husband is alive and will recover.  His many angels were around him when this happened, I am sure.  Just had to share.



Wow...I'm so glad your husband is going to be okay.  What a horrible thing to happen. I agree that you should ask about a prescription for a home health aide.  Sounds like what he's going to need.

My girls are so used to being in carseats that I have a funny story.  Two nights ago, we went to my older daughter's spring concert.  Well afterwards, we were corralling the kids in the car and DH closed the door and got in the front seat (not buckling the youngest in her carseat due to all the confusion around us - which NEVER has happened before).  Youngest DD starts crying, and yelling "no, no, no".  We all were like, what's wrong.  She finally calmed down enough to say, I'm not buckled yet. We hadn't even started the car but she knew better.  Got her buckled in and all was well with the world again. 

I agree that it's laziness by the parent.  We have someone on our block who drives her kids to her parents house (around the cornor) and not only doesn't buckle them and let's the youngest in the front seat BUT we have have seen her with the baby on her lap! Seriously, I know it's around the cornor and we live in a quiet neighborhood but how long does it take to buckle the baby in?? We debated calling child protective services several times until finally our other neighbor (who is a cop) told them that if he saw it again, he would be reporting it.


----------



## tmh0206

ProudDanceMom said:


> I haven't been around much...been busy with dance stuff and I'm now way behind on seeing all the great stuff that has been posted.
> 
> I think I underestimated how much work my girls having 9 costumes between them would be.  I had to at least do some tacking on each costume and had several to take in.  DD8 has a really long torso, so to fit her lengthwise, her costumes are all too wide (although better than last year when they were riding up her behind).  DD6 is supper skinny, so pretty much everything had to be taken in.  It may be worse next year as the small child costumes seem to be short on her (at least the one with the biggest problem is ballet and has a big tutu).
> 
> Anyways, I'm not only behind on here, I'm behind in planning our June trip (the girls will be dancing at Downtown Disney on June 21!!), so if anyone loves trip planning, please drop me a line...I could use all the help I can get!!!! I'm not sure which is stressing me out- not having a plan or having outfits I still want to make!
> 
> Not things I made, but I wanted to share our dance pics.  These are 4 of their costumes....I couldn't bring myself to spend the $$ it would have cost to buy the pictures in all their costumes, so I let them each pick 2.  Good thing it was preorder or I may have had to buy them all!
> 
> DD8 Competition Jazz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD6 Competition Jazz - I actually did make this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD8 Ballet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD6 Hip Hop (I think this is my favorite picture, but she looks so grown up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  Back to trying to catch up while my 22month old will let me.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> Sara



your girls are beautiful! and i love the hip hop picture the best too, they are both little dolls!  I would have ended up spending way too much if all the pictures turned out as good as these did!


----------



## visitingapril09

snubie said:


> Anita - hugs and prayers to you.
> 
> I spent 3 hours in the ER yesterday after I sliced my left thumb pretty deeply with my rotary cutter.  3 stitches later and a tetanus shot and I am in some pain.  Ladies, be extra careful with those rotary cutters.


Oh man.......rotary cutters are sharp! I always worry I am going to do real damage one day. Cut myself several times but not to that extent!


----------



## birdie757

I just browsed the thread to see what I missed...and it seems like a rough week for many of us.  I hope everyone who has visited the ER is doing well now.

We also had an ER visit Sunday.  Dd didn't wait her turn to jump in our neighbor's pool and hit her chin on her friends forehead.  She split her chin on the left right along the jawline and her friend has a huge blue golf ball size goose egg on his forehead.  Dd ended up with 7 stitches.  She did better than I expected actually.  The hardest part is that the dr. said no playing outside, running or jumping until they come out.  So I have had constantly keep her busy with low key activities....and she is a super active kid usually.  It was ok the first day but she is really starting to get restless now on day 3.  Grandma and Grandpa are coming for a visit this weekend so I have lots of things I need to do but am just not getting done because I am dressing cabbage patch kids and coloring...lol.


----------



## GoofyG

I'm a big car seat person.  I keep telling my friends to keep their kids in a 5point harness.  I got my brother to keep his 4yr old in a 5point, but a little worried he will be moving her to a high back, just so he doesn't have to buy a new seat for the 2yr old.  Really bothers me, i'm still working on him.

My 2 oldest are still in a 5point and will saty that way for a long time, it will hold them till 100lbs, and my oldest is only 38lbs.  My DS still Rear faces in his seat, not turning around anytime soon.  Though the family sure has their says about him RF, but oh well!!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

*Toadstool* said:


> YES!! Thank you. I went back in the older thread and found it by searching her name. hehe
> 
> You did BOTH things I was trying to figure out how to do! LOL! You made it without the front being separated into pieces and you attached it to the skirt. This is what I am trying to do for an Imagination Movers outfit. Thanks for the inspiration!



Great!!  I'm glad I was thinking of the same person   As for the Imagination Movers Outfit, there is a really simple store-bought pattern available.  I think it was either McCalls or Simplicity, I can go digging for it if you need the number.  I think I found it in the Halloween section of the pattern book at Hobby Lobby, originally designed for a pit crew sort of jumpsuit...they had a few variations I think, but I just make the whole thing in blue twill and added my own stuff.  Red bias tape makes GREAT arm stripes and Digital By Design has the embroidery files 











GoofyG said:


> We had pictures taken at church a couple of weeks ago.  Family pictures are really hard for us to get a good one.  Here are some from that day, sorry they are big!



The pictures turned out great and you have such a beautiful family at that.  I agree, family pictures are a total workout.  My sister made the comment looking up at my family picture on the wall that we need a new one this year.  My youngest son, now 4 years old, was only six months in our last "official" picture...  Should be interesting getting a husband, a 5 y/o, 4 y/o and newborn to cooperate


----------



## NiniMorris

GoofyG said:


> I'm a big car seat person.  I keep telling my friends to keep their kids in a 5point harness.  I got my brother to keep his 4yr old in a 5point, but a little worried he will be moving her to a high back, just so he doesn't have to buy a new seat for the 2yr old.  Really bothers me, i'm still working on him.
> 
> My 2 oldest are still in a 5point and will saty that way for a long time, it will hold them till 100lbs, and my oldest is only 38lbs.  My DS still Rear faces in his seat, not turning around anytime soon.  Though the family sure has their says about him RF, but oh well!!!!



Tell your brother that car safety seats have expiration dates!  They really do...on a tag in the back (usually) there is an expiration date...or a discontinue use by ..date.

nini


----------



## jessesgirl

Hello everyone. I am almost ashamed to say I have not posted in a very long time. I guess I kinda got my feelings hurt long ago and kinda just disappeared . I was having a hard time keeping up with the post as well. I was working full time but am now a SAHM !! And it I am sad to say I have not gotten much sewing done LOL. I got two Pooh dresses made and am currently working on two Minnie dresses for our July drip to the world . 









anywho I hope to fit in better this time and make some friends.


----------



## jessesgirl

ug I am not sure why my pictures are not showing.. sorry


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> Tell your brother that car safety seats have expiration dates!  They really do...on a tag in the back (usually) there is an expiration date...or a discontinue use by ..date.
> 
> nini



Funny this should come up.  I just pulled my infant seat out of the basement today to see if it's still fit for my new baby.  We bought it for our first born in 2004 and it doesn't have an expiration tag.  I was really hoping it would, because then I'd have stern proof for DH that we need a new one!!  DARN IT!! 

Anyhow, I did look it up and it has a "recall notice", but its for a repair kit to keep the straps tight.  I remember this car seat being a royal pain in the you know where with both of my boys, the straps were hard to get tightened and I  am meticulous when it comes to car seat safety...my five y/o still sits in a five point harness much to the eye rolling of most of my friends and family.  It's safe up to 80 lbs and he is no where close to 80.  The thought of a booster seat scares the heck out of me, because he's such a button pusher, I'm afraid if given the opportunity, he will fasten and re-fasten his seatbelt while I'm driving.  

So anyhow, back to the infant seat...it has a manufacture date of 1-28-2004 which makes it over 6 years old.  Isn't that the rule of thumb, that all seats expire after 6 years??  It sort of shocks me that the company would even send a repair kit if in fact the seat is "expired" and I'm sure that will be my DH's argument as to why we don't need a new seat.  Any opinions??


----------



## lovesdumbo

jessesgirl said:


> Hello everyone. I am almost ashamed to say I have not posted in a very long time. I guess I kinda got my feelings hurt long ago and kinda just disappeared . I was having a hard time keeping up with the post as well. I was working full time but am now a SAHM !! And it I am sad to say I have not gotten much sewing done LOL. I got two Pooh dresses made and am currently working on two Minnie dresses for our July drip to the world .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anywho I hope to fit in better this time and make some friends.


I think I fixed the links...

Super cute!!!  Where did you find the blue Pooh fabric?

What are your July dates?  I'll be there 7/18 to 7/27.


----------



## NiniMorris

Diz-Mommy said:


> Funny this should come up.  I just pulled my infant seat out of the basement today to see if it's still fit for my new baby.  We bought it for our first born in 2004 and it doesn't have an expiration tag.  I was really hoping it would, because then I'd have stern proof for DH that we need a new one!!  DARN IT!!
> 
> Anyhow, I did look it up and it has a "recall notice", but its for a repair kit to keep the straps tight.  I remember this car seat being a royal pain in the you know where with both of my boys, the straps were hard to get tightened and I  am meticulous when it comes to car seat safety...my five y/o still sits in a five point harness much to the eye rolling of most of my friends and family.  It's safe up to 80 lbs and he is no where close to 80.  The thought of a booster seat scares the heck out of me, because he's such a button pusher, I'm afraid if given the opportunity, he will fasten and re-fasten his seatbelt while I'm driving.
> 
> So anyhow, back to the infant seat...it has a manufacture date of 1-28-2004 which makes it over 6 years old.  Isn't that the rule of thumb, that all seats expire after 6 years??  It sort of shocks me that the company would even send a repair kit if in fact the seat is "expired" and I'm sure that will be my DH's argument as to why we don't need a new seat.  Any opinions??



See...I'm thinking hubby said it was 5 years...but he is working nights and is sleeping right now.  I'll check with him when he wakes up...There are a couple other ladies who have hubbies that are child safety seat techs...maybe they know...

Oh, and to those who want to know if the police officers ever go to those calls of people reporting children not in seats...Yes!  My hubby will actually pull out pictures of car wrecks to show the parents how important it is...and as he says, he has DFACS on speed dial if needed!  My kids accident was less than a block from home! There is no such thing as a quick trip (or a quick reply from me evidently!)
Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Thank you Nini, I look forward to hearing his input.  I'd really love a good excuse to get a new car seat because I never liked this one, but never felt justified getting a new one because they are only in them for a few months.  But now the car seat has been used for three babies and is showing lots of ware on the fabric and the stroller that goes with it has been on several Disney trips, so it too has many signs of ware and tear...  Maybe if I can cash in on my up coming garage sale, I'll be able to justify getting my little girl a new travel system.  We shall see.  Of course if it isn't safe, the whole thing isn't even up for discussion, I'll just get a new one.

It makes me sick when I see little ones on the loose in a moving car!!  I'm glad your husband goes to those houses and gives the parents a wake up call.  I never met one of my older cousins that died in a car accident.  She was asleep in the backseat and was killed instantly when another driver crashed in to the car   You can drive as careful as you'd like, but it doesn't stop the next car from crashing right into you.  

My DH made a joke about our 5 y/o still being in a 5 point harness at our last pediatrician check-up and our doctor took my side, so I looked at him and said "HA! I'm right!"


----------



## aksunshine

I am behind again! I give up! LOL! I do want to chime in on the carseat issue....

Most of you know I lost a child in a car accident in 2007. When we had that accident, we didn't know a lot about car seats. Isabelle and Levi had the BEST seats you could buy from Wal-Mart. They were 5 pt. Levi's seat was stuck in the car SO well later that you couldn't have moved it, at all. BUT! In the left side was an imprint of his head. Although the seat was snuggly and correctly put in and so was he, it wasn't everything. If we had known then what we know now .....

So for Gabriel, we got educated. We skipped the infant seat altogether and went straight for a Britax. Yes, it is nearly a $400 seat, but my son is worth every penny. I can't say "it will never happen to me". The Britax is side-impact tested to European standards. We were told it's THE best we could get for him. 

Please, everyone, don't take any chances.... Get a safe seat, the safest you can. I don't want anyone to go through what I have.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

aksunshine said:


> I am behind again! I give up! LOL! I do want to chime in on the carseat issue....
> 
> Most of you know I lost a child in a car accident in 2007. When we had that accident, we didn't know a lot about car seats. Isabelle and Levi had the BEST seats you could buy from Wal-Mart. They were 5 pt. Levi's seat was stuck in the car SO well later that you couldn't have moved it, at all. BUT! In the left side was an imprint of his head. Although the seat was snuggly and correctly put in and so was he, it wasn't everything. If we had known then what we know now .....
> 
> So for Gabriel, we got educated. We skipped the infant seat altogether and went straight for a Britax. Yes, it is nearly a $400 seat, but my son is worth every penny. I can't say "it will never happen to me". The Britax is side-impact tested to European standards. We were told it's THE best we could get for him.
> 
> Please, everyone, don't take any chances.... Get a safe seat, the safest you can. I don't want anyone to go through what I have.



I had no idea that's how you lost Levi, I'm so sorry   I knew you had lost him, but I didn't know how.  We do have the Britax too, because my boys were both too big for the infant seat due to long legs and I wanted them to be rear facing as long as possible.  My oldest is in a Britax too, and then we have the convertible infant/toddler seat.  So I guess that could be an option.  I just thought the hospital wouldn't let us bring her home without the typical detachable infant carrier, so I thought we'd probably start with that for her as well.  I'm totally confused as to what to do.  I know I can be as safe as possible and still have something horrible happen, I'm so sorry that's how you lost Levi.  (((hugs)))


----------



## NiniMorris

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you Nini, I look forward to hearing his input.  I'd really love a good excuse to get a new car seat because I never liked this one, but never felt justified getting a new one because they are only in them for a few months.  But now the car seat has been used for three babies and is showing lots of ware on the fabric and the stroller that goes with it has been on several Disney trips, so it too has many signs of ware and tear...  Maybe if I can cash in on my up coming garage sale, I'll be able to justify getting my little girl a new travel system.  We shall see.  Of course if it isn't safe, the whole thing isn't even up for discussion, I'll just get a new one.
> 
> It makes me sick when I see little ones on the loose in a moving car!!  I'm glad your husband goes to those houses and gives the parents a wake up call.  I never met one of my older cousins that died in a car accident.  She was asleep in the backseat and was killed instantly when another driver crashed in to the car   You can drive as careful as you'd like, but it doesn't stop the next car from crashing right into you.
> 
> My DH made a joke about our 5 y/o still being in a 5 point harness at our last pediatrician check-up and our doctor took my side, so I looked at him and said "HA! I'm right!"



Just checked with hubby.  The expiration date should be stamped on the back or side of the actual car seat.  If it is not stamped, then the expiration date is  6- 10 years by federal law, but the recommendation is 6 years.

You have been vindicated...hubby says it is never a good idea to reuse a car seat with a second child.  During the actual use of the car seat, there is stress put on the parts.  Some of this stress is unseen.  

This is the same reason you should NEVER buy a used safety seat.


Good Luck!

Nini


----------



## GoofyG

Car seats are 6yrs. but some are going to 8 now.  The BRitax and Sunshine kids radian have the longer expiration.  I will say some don't have stickers on them, but it's engraved somewhere on a seat.  Your infant seat should have a date on it.  
My girls ride in a Britax and DS is in a radian, I needed a longer seat depth for him to ERF!

I love Britax and Sunshine Kids seats!!!  I will also say Graco has come along way and they have seats that are just as good!!!!!


----------



## llaxton

I will also chime in on the pro car seat. I lost my 3 year old niece in 2003, my sister had her 3 girls in the car. She lives in CO, it had snowed and she was on a combination of dirt and paved roads. She hit a slick spot and her mini van rolled (one with side impact protection and airbags) none of the airbags deployed and my niece (who was buckled in her car seat) some how came out of her seat and was ejected from the vechicle. My 5 year old niece and 4 month old niece were in their car seats even thought the car landed flipped upside down and rolled several times. My sister did not sleep for months and of course blames herself, my niece Lauren who was 5 saw everything and has never been the same. Thank god my niece Ellie was a baby and honestly having to take care of her is what kept my sister going. Moral of the story Landrie had a car seat that Lauren had used and had no side impact protection. We have 3 britax car seats for Mary (one in each car, even my oldest daughters) expensive yes but I never want to go through what my sister did.


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> I am behind again! I give up! LOL! I do want to chime in on the carseat issue....
> 
> Most of you know I lost a child in a car accident in 2007. When we had that accident, we didn't know a lot about car seats. Isabelle and Levi had the BEST seats you could buy from Wal-Mart. They were 5 pt. Levi's seat was stuck in the car SO well later that you couldn't have moved it, at all. BUT! In the left side was an imprint of his head. Although the seat was snuggly and correctly put in and so was he, it wasn't everything. If we had known then what we know now .....
> 
> So for Gabriel, we got educated. We skipped the infant seat altogether and went straight for a Britax. Yes, it is nearly a $400 seat, but my son is worth every penny. I can't say "it will never happen to me". The Britax is side-impact tested to European standards. We were told it's THE best we could get for him.
> 
> Please, everyone, don't take any chances.... Get a safe seat, the safest you can. I don't want anyone to go through what I have.




Well said Alicia. Compelling and persuasive.  

Have little Gabriel give you a friendly little kick from me! 

Happy countdown to the big day!


----------



## the_seamstress

*Welcome, Grayson!




*Click Thumbnail to Enlarge Pix*)

Grayson Davis

Born 5-12, 3lbs 6ozs, 16.5"long
(*Born 2 months & 1 day premature)*

*By 5-25 :*
He weighs 4lbs 1ozs,
breathing on his own,
regulating his own temperature,
finally digesting liquid nutrients
_(via feeding tube, from nose to tummy)_,
and is almost out of his isolette
_(covered temp-controlled Premmie bed)_,
etc.! =)!

*Mom's doing good, too! !
Thank you ALL for the well wishes! 
Hugs,
Laura / aka "the_seamstress"*​


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> Just checked with hubby.  The expiration date should be stamped on the back or side of the actual car seat.  If it is not stamped, then the expiration date is  6- 10 years by federal law, but the recommendation is 6 years.
> 
> You have been vindicated...hubby says it is never a good idea to reuse a car seat with a second child.  During the actual use of the car seat, there is stress put on the parts.  Some of this stress is unseen.
> 
> This is the same reason you should NEVER buy a used safety seat.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Nini



Thanks Nini!!  WOW, I didn't know it wasn't recommended to not re-use a car seat from baby to baby.  This seat was used for both of my boys and then my sister used it for her daughter last.  I think that is where most of the ware and tear came from  

I think in the end I'll either use the Britax we already have OR get a new set all together.  The only thing I don't like about using the Britax is that you can't take it out and carry the baby in it, and I really remember that being nice when the boys were really tiny for trips to family or stores and whatnot.  I know people use those baby sling things, but my lower back has never handled one of those very well.  There are a couple "travel systems" I've got my eye on, it's just getting one without causing major stress to my Hubby that's the problem   He keeps saying this is our last baby, so he really doesn't want to buy a whole lot of "new" stuff.  I understand the logic to an extent, but I still want a safe car seat.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

the_seamstress said:


> *Welcome, Grayson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Click Thumbnail to Enlarge Pix*)
> 
> Grayson Davis
> 
> Born 5-12, 3lbs 6ozs, 16.5"long
> (*Born 2 months & 1 day premature)*
> 
> *By 5-25 :*
> He weighs 4lbs 1ozs,
> breathing on his own,
> regulating his own temperature,
> finally digesting liquid nutrients
> _(via feeding tube, from nose to tummy)_,
> and is almost out of his isolette
> _(covered temp-controlled Premmie bed)_,
> etc.! =)!
> 
> *Mom's doing good, too! !
> Thank you ALL for the well wishes!
> Hugs,
> Laura / aka "the_seamstress"*​



Congrats on baby Grayson!!    I love that name and oh whata QTpa2T!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Diz-Mommy said:


> Funny this should come up.  I just pulled my infant seat out of the basement today to see if it's still fit for my new baby.  We bought it for our first born in 2004 and it doesn't have an expiration tag.  I was really hoping it would, because then I'd have stern proof for DH that we need a new one!!  DARN IT!!
> 
> Anyhow, I did look it up and it has a "recall notice", but its for a repair kit to keep the straps tight.  I remember this car seat being a royal pain in the you know where with both of my boys, the straps were hard to get tightened and I  am meticulous when it comes to car seat safety...my five y/o still sits in a five point harness much to the eye rolling of most of my friends and family.  It's safe up to 80 lbs and he is no where close to 80.  The thought of a booster seat scares the heck out of me, because he's such a button pusher, I'm afraid if given the opportunity, he will fasten and re-fasten his seatbelt while I'm driving.
> 
> So anyhow, back to the infant seat...it has a manufacture date of 1-28-2004 which makes it over 6 years old.  Isn't that the rule of thumb, that all seats expire after 6 years??  It sort of shocks me that the company would even send a repair kit if in fact the seat is "expired" and I'm sure that will be my DH's argument as to why we don't need a new seat.  Any opinions??



Okay, here is what you do..... you pretend you are going to try it out in the car to fix the straps (or whatever). Then sit it on the ground, minus the baby of course. Then you "forget" you put it there and drive over it. You can't use a car seat again when it's been in an accident.


----------



## NiniMorris

SallyfromDE said:


> Okay, here is what you do..... you pretend you are going to try it out in the car to fix the straps (or whatever). Then sit it on the ground, minus the baby of course. Then you "forget" you put it there and drive over it. You can't use a car seat again when it's been in an accident.



Tooooooo funny!   My family would totally buy this...I'm extremely absent minded at times!  Especially when I was pregnant!


Nini


----------



## tmh0206

the_seamstress said:


> *Welcome, Grayson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Click Thumbnail to Enlarge Pix*)
> 
> Grayson Davis
> 
> Born 5-12, 3lbs 6ozs, 16.5"long
> (*Born 2 months & 1 day premature)*
> 
> *By 5-25 :*
> He weighs 4lbs 1ozs,
> breathing on his own,
> regulating his own temperature,
> finally digesting liquid nutrients
> _(via feeding tube, from nose to tummy)_,
> and is almost out of his isolette
> _(covered temp-controlled Premmie bed)_,
> etc.! =)!
> 
> *Mom's doing good, too! !
> Thank you ALL for the well wishes!
> Hugs,
> Laura / aka "the_seamstress"*​



he is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations and I am so glad he is doing so well!!!


----------



## tmh0206

SallyfromDE said:


> Okay, here is what you do..... you pretend you are going to try it out in the car to fix the straps (or whatever). Then sit it on the ground, minus the baby of course. Then you "forget" you put it there and drive over it. You can't use a car seat again when it's been in an accident.



i could pull that off!!!


----------



## the_seamstress

Diz-Mommy said:


> Funny this should come up.  I just pulled my infant seat out of the basement today to see if it's still fit for my new baby.  We bought it for our first born in 2004 and it doesn't have an expiration tag.  I was really hoping it would, because then I'd have stern proof for DH that we need a new one!!  DARN IT!!
> 
> Anyhow, I did look it up and it has a "recall notice", but its for a repair kit to keep the straps tight.  I remember this car seat being a royal pain in the you know where with both of my boys, the straps were hard to get tightened and I  am meticulous when it comes to car seat safety...my five y/o still sits in a five point harness much to the eye rolling of most of my friends and family.  It's safe up to 80 lbs and he is no where close to 80.  The thought of a booster seat scares the heck out of me, because he's such a button pusher, I'm afraid if given the opportunity, he will fasten and re-fasten his seat belt while I'm driving.
> 
> So anyhow, back to the infant seat...it has a manufacture date of 1-28-2004 which makes it over 6 years old.  Isn't that the rule of thumb, that all seats expire after 6 years??  It sort of shocks me that the company would even send a repair kit if in fact the seat is "expired" and I'm sure that will be my DH's argument as to why we don't need a new seat.  Any opinions??



I just had a baby & went through the hospital's 1.5-2 hour long CAR SEAT SEMINAR! (Yeah, I know, right?!)
And ...
HERE IN MICHIGAN, the EXPIRATION DATE IS NOW DOWN TO FOUR YEARS from date of manufacture!
If there's no expiration date = 
there should be, at least, a weird circle/number "stamp" = 
that's an official *"manufacture date stamp"*! 
(*Just like on car engine parts, to help explain it to the hubby. )

So, besides, checking the FEDERAL LAW, be sure to check the STATE LAW that you reside in ...
& POSSIBLY the states' law that you will be traveling through & to =) ... just to be safe!

Plastic degrades over time, in the sun, in the heat of a car/van/truck/etc, and from use! ...
Hence, Many states are lowering their expiration dates on these car seats to near-super-short-time-spans ...

After that "scary class" I just took = IF I were you, 
I'd just get a new seat ...
~OR~ 
SERIOUSLY, I'd at least get it officially approved* (or not for that matter).

*Contact the local county health department / police department = 
they SHOULD have an office/person to have it checked at 
~OR~ 
a monthly car-seat-check set in a specific location 

Take it in 
& get them to say if it's good to use or not.

Best of Luck ...


----------



## queenbeaz

Just thought I would pop in and say hi! HI!!  I'm loving all the Disney crafty goodness! BTW, does anyone know who posted the photobucket pics of the "Giselle" dress? I love that dress and would really like to know if a pattern was used (or tweaked) or what. Thanks & Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

SallyfromDE said:


> Okay, here is what you do..... you pretend you are going to try it out in the car to fix the straps (or whatever). Then sit it on the ground, minus the baby of course. Then you "forget" you put it there and drive over it. You can't use a car seat again when it's been in an accident.



That's a good one!    Actually not too far off base for someone that puts her phone in the fridge and attempts to put the ketschup bottle on the phone charger.    I'm pretty absent minded NOT pregnant, but its worse when "pregnant brain" is at it's best.



the_seamstress said:


> I just had a baby & went through the hospital's 1.5-2 hour long CAR SEAT SEMINAR! (Yeah, I know, right?!)
> And ...
> HERE IN MICHIGAN, the EXPIRATION DATE IS NOW DOWN TO FOUR YEARS from date of manufacture!
> If there's no expiration date =
> there should be, at least, a weird circle/number "stamp" =
> that's an official *"manufacture date stamp"*!
> (*Just like on car engine parts, to help explain it to the hubby. )
> 
> So, besides, checking the FEDERAL LAW, be sure to check the STATE LAW that you reside in ...
> & POSSIBLY the states' law that you will be traveling through & to =) ... just to be safe!
> 
> Plastic degrades over time, in the sun, in the heat of a car/van/truck/etc, and from use! ...
> Hence, Many states are lowering their expiration dates on these car seats to near-super-short-time-spans ...
> 
> After that "scary class" I just took = IF I were you,
> I'd just get a new seat ...
> ~OR~
> SERIOUSLY, I'd at least get it officially approved* (or not for that matter).
> 
> *Contact the local county health department / police department =
> they SHOULD have an office/person to have it checked at
> ~OR~
> a monthly car-seat-check set in a specific location
> 
> Take it in
> & get them to say if it's good to use or not.
> 
> Best of Luck ...



We took one of those classes with the first baby too, I know total information OVERLOAD!!  I think I will look into a car seat clinic, just to get it looked at.  Well, maybe...if I can find a state website that says the seat is expired then I won't even bother.  All it has is a manufacture date, I've looked over every inch and there isn't a expiration date anywhere to be seen.  I asked the lady at the "recall" hotline for the seat and she said she doesn't have that information.  So I said "surely, you wouldn't send out a repair kit for an expired seat though, right?" and she said "not necessarily because this particular seat was made over the span of a few years"  So I take that to mean, my seat may still be too old, but they are probably legally bound to send out the repair kit since some seats may still be okay, right?


----------



## teresajoy

the_seamstress said:


> *Welcome, Grayson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Click Thumbnail to Enlarge Pix*)
> 
> Grayson Davis
> 
> Born 5-12, 3lbs 6ozs, 16.5"long
> (*Born 2 months & 1 day premature)*
> 
> *By 5-25 :*
> He weighs 4lbs 1ozs,
> breathing on his own,
> regulating his own temperature,
> finally digesting liquid nutrients
> _(via feeding tube, from nose to tummy)_,
> and is almost out of his isolette
> _(covered temp-controlled Premmie bed)_,
> etc.! =)!
> 
> *Mom's doing good, too! !
> Thank you ALL for the well wishes!
> Hugs,
> Laura / aka "the_seamstress"*​



LAURA!!!!!! Wait a minute!!! Why didn't I even KNOW you were pregnant????  Oh wow!!! Congratulations sweetheart!!  I hope you and little Grayson are doing well!!  What do the girls think of him??


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Has anyone seen the new Dr. Suess fabrics coming out?   Not that I am enabling anyone but I like/need these.

http://www.overrainbow.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi?=submenu-27000.html&product=kaufmandrseus


----------



## erikawolf2004

queenbeaz said:


> Just thought I would pop in and say hi! HI!!  I'm loving all the Disney crafty goodness! BTW, does anyone know who posted the photobucket pics of the "Giselle" dress? I love that dress and would really like to know if a pattern was used (or tweaked) or what. Thanks & Nice to meet you all!



I want to see this and get the answer also, I would love to make DD a Giselle dress!!!  How do you see the photobucket pics???


----------



## erikawolf2004

itsheresomewhere said:


> Has anyone seen the new Dr. Suess fabrics coming out?   Not that I am enabling anyone but I like/need these.
> 
> http://www.overrainbow.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi?=submenu-27000.html&product=kaufmandrseus



So So Cute!!!


----------



## BBGirl

teresajoy said:


> LAURA!!!!!! Wait a minute!!! Why didn't I even KNOW you were pregnant????  Oh wow!!! Congratulations sweetheart!!  I hope you and little Grayson are doing well!!  What do the girls think of him??



He is 2cute for words.  Congrats..


----------



## mirandag819

itsheresomewhere said:


> Has anyone seen the new Dr. Suess fabrics coming out?   Not that I am enabling anyone but I like/need these.
> 
> http://www.overrainbow.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi?=submenu-27000.html&product=kaufmandrseus



OMG! Those are fantastic! And resonably priced for once! Man I can't wait til Sept!


----------



## jessesgirl

lovesdumbo said:


> I think I fixed the links...
> 
> Super cute!!!  Where did you find the blue Pooh fabric?
> 
> What are your July dates?  I'll be there 7/18 to 7/27.



July 12th - 18th we are staying at Kinani (spelling?) I got the blue fabric at Handcocks. I got it on sale for 5 a yard


----------



## LisaZoe

itsheresomewhere said:


> Has anyone seen the new Dr. Suess fabrics coming out?   Not that I am enabling anyone but I like/need these.
> 
> http://www.overrainbow.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi?=submenu-27000.html&product=kaufmandrseus



I heard they were coming but hadn't seen photos yet. Those are so cute and the price is very reasonable. Hopefully this line won't be one that is printed once and never again. If it is one time offering, I bet a lot of people will be buying on 'spec' that once it's sold out, they can double the price (or more) and sell it on . Hmm, that might be one way to fund a Disney trip...


----------



## lovesdumbo

the_seamstress said:


> *Welcome, Grayson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Click Thumbnail to Enlarge Pix*)
> 
> Grayson Davis
> 
> Born 5-12, 3lbs 6ozs, 16.5"long
> (*Born 2 months & 1 day premature)*
> 
> *By 5-25 :*
> He weighs 4lbs 1ozs,
> breathing on his own,
> regulating his own temperature,
> finally digesting liquid nutrients
> _(via feeding tube, from nose to tummy)_,
> and is almost out of his isolette
> _(covered temp-controlled Premmie bed)_,
> etc.! =)!
> 
> *Mom's doing good, too! !
> Thank you ALL for the well wishes!
> Hugs,
> Laura / aka "the_seamstress"*​


Congratulations!!!  He's adorable!!!



jessesgirl said:


> July 12th - 18th we are staying at Kinani (spelling?) I got the blue fabric at Handcocks. I got it on sale for 5 a yard


We are booked at BWI but I am still thinking about a 1BR unit at Kidani.  Would LOVE all that room, 2 bathrooms, full size fridge, and washer/dryer!!!  OH...and huge balcony. 

We don't have handcocks around here but I may need to look for that fabric online.  My oldest is a Pooh fanatic.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

the_seamstress said:


> *Welcome, Grayson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Click Thumbnail to Enlarge Pix*)
> 
> Grayson Davis
> 
> Born 5-12, 3lbs 6ozs, 16.5"long
> (*Born 2 months & 1 day premature)*
> 
> *By 5-25 :*
> He weighs 4lbs 1ozs,
> breathing on his own,
> regulating his own temperature,
> finally digesting liquid nutrients
> _(via feeding tube, from nose to tummy)_,
> and is almost out of his isolette
> _(covered temp-controlled Premmie bed)_,
> etc.! =)!
> 
> *Mom's doing good, too! !
> Thank you ALL for the well wishes!
> Hugs,
> Laura / aka "the_seamstress"*​



CONGRATS Laura!!!!!! He is so sweet!!


----------



## ellenbenny

LisaZoe said:


> I heard they were coming but hadn't seen photos yet. Those are so cute and the price is very reasonable. Hopefully this line won't be one that is printed once and never again. If it is one time offering, I bet a lot of people will be buying on 'spec' that once it's sold out, they can double the price (or more) and sell it on . Hmm, that might be one way to fund a Disney trip...



http://www.fortworthfabricstudio.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi
This store has it for even a little less.  I've purchased from here and had good service, although I don't remember how much the shipping was.


----------



## Stephres

ireland_nicole said:


> I hadn't seen the second dress, it looks great!  Congrats to Megan on her b-day and her adorable present- have you named her?



Thanks! Her name is Tara, and according to Megan it is pronounced tar-ah, not rhyming with Sarah. She is the sweetest kitten!



lovesdumbo said:


> Poor Scrappy!
> 
> SOOOO cute!!!  Happy Birthday to Megan!



LOL! That's what my husband says too. They pass right by him to rush to see the kitten!



Diz-Mommy said:


> I love your dresses and I like the idea of a towel dress too, very cool!



Thanks!



teresajoy said:


> I love that black and red dress! You look so pretty in it!
> 
> Cute Megan and cute kitty pictures!!! What a day!!!!



Thanks, you are always so sweet, and what a memory! You remember more things that I make than I do!

We are just in love with the kitten, for sure!



babynala said:


> I love the dresses, they look comfy and cool.  Thanks for the tutorial.  What a great birthday present, so cute.



Thanks, I do wear it to work and it is easy and comfy.



aboveH20 said:


> I had to laugh at why you haven't been around much. My sons are gone, but we still have the cats they got when they were in fourth & second grades. The vet said Tigger is the healthiest 15 year old cat he's ever seen.
> 
> My older son lives in New York city now and says that's no place for a cat, and my younger son's on a sub and says he's not allowed to have a cat. Unfortunately info about subs in classified so I can't check to see if he's just using that as an excuse not to take the cat.
> 
> May your cat have a long and healthy life and bring much enjoyment to your daughter!



Well, you don't think I got it just for her, did you?  I didn't think I would have to fight my son for her though. He sneaks into Megan's room to grab the kitten to play with her.



Granna4679 said:


> Sorry for the long post but just wanted to say....We are blessed tonight that my husband is alive and will recover.  His many angels were around him when this happened, I am sure.  Just had to share.



So sorry that it happened, but glad he is ok. Megan asked if she could come out of her booster now that she was 8 and her brother told her she was still too little.



GoofyG said:


>



Cute pictures! I love how there is one kid making a silly face in each one!



ProudDanceMom said:


> Not things I made, but I wanted to share our dance pics.  These are 4 of their costumes....I couldn't bring myself to spend the $$ it would have cost to buy the pictures in all their costumes, so I let them each pick 2.  Good thing it was preorder or I may have had to buy them all!
> 
> DD8 Ballet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD6 Hip Hop (I think this is my favorite picture, but she looks so grown up!



I have a long waisted girl so I know the challenges, especially for costumes. You did a great job! I love that last picture the best too, but she does look older!



Diz-Mommy said:


>



Cute!



the_seamstress said:


> *Welcome, Grayson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Click Thumbnail to Enlarge Pix*)
> 
> Grayson Davis
> 
> Born 5-12, 3lbs 6ozs, 16.5"long
> (*Born 2 months & 1 day premature)*
> 
> *By 5-25 :*
> He weighs 4lbs 1ozs,
> breathing on his own,
> regulating his own temperature,
> finally digesting liquid nutrients
> _(via feeding tube, from nose to tummy)_,
> and is almost out of his isolette
> _(covered temp-controlled Premmie bed)_,
> etc.! =)!
> 
> *Mom's doing good, too! !
> Thank you ALL for the well wishes!
> Hugs,
> Laura / aka "the_seamstress"*​



Congratulations! He is beautiful!

The kitten is doing great. We are so busy that I wish we could spend more time with her. I can't wait until school is out! Scrappy is having a hard time adjusting but I am sure he will.

We are going to Disney this weekend and I had planned to make something for Megan, but there's just no time so we will have make do with her older things. I hope they still fit!


----------



## ncmomof2

ellenbenny said:


> http://www.fortworthfabricstudio.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi
> This store has it for even a little less.  I've purchased from here and had good service, although I don't remember how much the shipping was.




Thanks for posting!  I live close enough for pick up


----------



## jeniamt

Stephres said:


>



Looks so much like our baby!  Okay, he's not so much of a baby anymore but he looked just like your kitty when he was!

A not so flattering photo of him, no modesty  









teresajoy said:


> !!!!!CHASE'S BIG GIVE UPDATE!!!!​
> 
> *His waist is 21", not 17.5".*​
> 
> 
> I hope there weren't too many that sewed things with the incorrect measurement. Leah, is very sorry![/CENTER​]​





THANKS!!!!  I'll get the waistband finished and will be ready to ship!


I'm like 8 pages behind but will have to catch up on my iphone while I lay in bed.  Too tired to sit at the computer anymore.​


----------



## JMD1979

As promised here is the first outfit I made for our trip to Disney. I have even made a second one since then.

Like I said I am a novice when it comes to sewing so these are not fantastic these are I think only the 5th and 6th outfit I have ever completed. LOL!

Here goes nothing........

* DD6 outfit for AK*











*She loves the Maximum Twirlibility! LOL.*






And here is DD4 AK outfit. I decided to make her's a bit more "little Girlish" than her sisters. Her's is not completly done, I still need to finish some of the edges and take out my gathering stitches
















Thanks for letting me share

Jeana


----------



## LisaZoe

ellenbenny said:


> http://www.fortworthfabricstudio.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi
> This store has it for even a little less.  I've purchased from here and had good service, although I don't remember how much the shipping was.



I placed my preorder at that site. Hopefully once it's in stock I can afford it.  I also need to use up a lot of fabric I already have so I have room for it.


----------



## Granna4679

teresajoy said:


> Wow! I am glad your husband is going to be ok, but it sounds like such a horrible accident! I hope you can get someone in to help you out.
> 
> Carseats are a passion of mine! Why people wouldn't put their child in a carseat for as long as possible is completely beyond my comprehension!





*Toadstool* said:


> Glad he is okay. How scary. Hope you have some help to help care for him or prepare meals or something like that!





NiniMorris said:


> Anita... soooo glad to hear your hubby is going to be ok.  I really HATE those type of phone calls.  I've gotten more than my fair share of them!
> 
> 
> Five years ago, my mother and two youngest were in a car accident.  My mother did not make it.  My youngest (DS3)was in a coma for a week, and in rehab for 6 weeks.  He is my FOREVER three year old now.  The only reason he survived the accident is his car seat.  It literally broke in half and wrapped around him.  He was the Georgia State poster boy for Car Seat Safety three years ago.    My husband is a child safety seat technician.
> 
> Buckle those little one in...and don't forget your own seat belt.  You want to be there to see that wedding don't you!





snubie said:


> Anita - hugs and prayers to you.
> 
> I spent 3 hours in the ER yesterday after I sliced my left thumb pretty deeply with my rotary cutter.  3 stitches later and a tetanus shot and I am in some pain.  Ladies, be extra careful with those rotary cutters.





ireland_nicole said:


> Quick post, I'm sick, and sitting up and typing makes it worse, but I had to comment:
> Anita- I'm praying for your husband; I would ask at your chuch, any groups of friends, etc. and your insurance about additional assistance.  Have you looked into using your FMLA benefits at work?  I'm so glad he made it, I can only imagine how frightening this must have been.



Nicole - I hope you are feeling better now.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Anita: Praying for a safe and full recovery for your DH.





angel23321 said:


> Wow...I'm so glad your husband is going to be okay.  What a horrible thing to happen. I agree that you should ask about a prescription for a home health aide.  Sounds like what he's going to need.





birdie757 said:


> We also had an ER visit Sunday.  Dd didn't wait her turn to jump in our neighbor's pool and hit her chin on her friends forehead.  She split her chin on the left right along the jawline and her friend has a huge blue golf ball size goose egg on his forehead.  Dd ended up with 7 stitches.  She did better than I expected actually.  The hardest part is that the dr. said no playing outside, running or jumping until they come out.  So I have had constantly keep her busy with low key activities....and she is a super active kid usually.  It was ok the first day but she is really starting to get restless now on day 3.  Grandma and Grandpa are coming for a visit this weekend so I have lots of things I need to do but am just not getting done because I am dressing cabbage patch kids and coloring...lol.



Oh No!  I hope she is feeling better today!  It is so hard keeping them entertained when they have to be still.   to her!!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Great!!  I'm glad I was thinking of the same person   As for the Imagination Movers Outfit, there is a really simple store-bought pattern available.  I think it was either McCalls or Simplicity, I can go digging for it if you need the number.  I think I found it in the Halloween section of the pattern book at Hobby Lobby, originally designed for a pit crew sort of jumpsuit...they had a few variations I think, but I just make the whole thing in blue twill and added my own stuff.  Red bias tape makes GREAT arm stripes and Digital By Design has the embroidery files



CUTE!!!!  



llaxton said:


> I will also chime in on the pro car seat. I lost my 3 year old niece in 2003, my sister had her 3 girls in the car. She lives in CO, it had snowed and she was on a combination of dirt and paved roads. She hit a slick spot and her mini van rolled (one with side impact protection and airbags) none of the airbags deployed and my niece (who was buckled in her car seat) some how came out of her seat and was ejected from the vechicle. My 5 year old niece and 4 month old niece were in their car seats even thought the car landed flipped upside down and rolled several times. My sister did not sleep for months and of course blames herself, my niece Lauren who was 5 saw everything and has never been the same. Thank god my niece Ellie was a baby and honestly having to take care of her is what kept my sister going. Moral of the story Landrie had a car seat that Lauren had used and had no side impact protection. We have 3 britax car seats for Mary (one in each car, even my oldest daughters) expensive yes but I never want to go through what my sister did.



Liz - I am so sorry about your niece.  I lost a niece in an accident some 30 years ago before car seats were required.  She was 2.  If we could only change the past.....



the_seamstress said:


> *Welcome, Grayson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Click Thumbnail to Enlarge Pix*)
> 
> Grayson Davis
> 
> (via feeding tube, from nose to tummy),
> and is almost out of his isolette
> (covered temp-controlled Premmie bed),
> etc.! =)!
> 
> Mom's doing good, too! !
> Thank you ALL for the well wishes!
> Hugs,
> Laura / aka "the_seamstress"*​


*

Ahhhhh....precious little one!! Thanks for sharing Laura.  



JMD1979 said:



			As promised here is the first outfit I made for our trip to Disney. I have even made a second one since then.

Like I said I am a novice when it comes to sewing so these are not fantastic these are I think only the 5th and 6th outfit I have ever completed. LOL!

Here goes nothing........

 DD6 outfit for AK




















Thanks for letting me share

Jeana
		
Click to expand...


Super cute outfits!!  They are going to look adorable at AK.

Sorry if I missed anyones quotes...I Just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to all of you for your thoughts and kind words and of course, prayers.  He is doing a little better today.  I think the pain meds are helping a lot.  Still not able to move around on his own but we will get there. They did send him home with a wheelchair and we have some friends offering to help out at times so we will get through this!  It will just take time.  Despite everything, I feel really blessed that it wasn't worse and that he will get better. 

Snubie - I hope your finger is feeling better today!!  I know that hurts.

Goofy G - love all of the family pictures.  They are gorgeous.

ProudDance Mom- great dance pictures.  That would be very difficult choosing.  I love all of the outfits.

Sephres -  ahhhh...what a sweet kitty!*


----------



## teresajoy

ProudDanceMom said:


> I haven't been around much...been busy with dance stuff and I'm now way behind on seeing all the great stuff that has been posted.
> 
> I think I underestimated how much work my girls having 9 costumes between them would be.  I had to at least do some tacking on each costume and had several to take in.  DD8 has a really long torso, so to fit her lengthwise, her costumes are all too wide (although better than last year when they were riding up her behind).  DD6 is supper skinny, so pretty much everything had to be taken in.  It may be worse next year as the small child costumes seem to be short on her (at least the one with the biggest problem is ballet and has a big tutu).
> 
> Anyways, I'm not only behind on here, I'm behind in planning our June trip (the girls will be dancing at Downtown Disney on June 21!!), so if anyone loves trip planning, please drop me a line...I could use all the help I can get!!!! I'm not sure which is stressing me out- not having a plan or having outfits I still want to make!
> 
> Not things I made, but I wanted to share our dance pics.  These are 4 of their costumes....I couldn't bring myself to spend the $$ it would have cost to buy the pictures in all their costumes, so I let them each pick 2.  Good thing it was preorder or I may have had to buy them all!
> 
> DD8 Competition Jazz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD6 Competition Jazz - I actually did make this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD8 Ballet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD6 Hip Hop (I think this is my favorite picture, but she looks so grown up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  Back to trying to catch up while my 22month old will let me.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> Sara



Such adorable girls and outfits!!!! 


lovesdumbo said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Massachusetts passed a law a few years ago that you had to be in a car seat until you were 8 unless you were over 57".  I think DS was in 1st grade when they pass this so he was maybe 48".  He is now 9 and still in a booster seat but ALL of his friends parents were wondering how they were going to get their kids back in booster seats.  I bet few of them even tried.


It's not so hard to get them back in a booster, is it! you just tell them that's how it is! 


bear_mom said:


> About the booster seat/car seat, dh and I are in negotiations re: older dd and her booster seat. He wants her out before she starts middle school, she will be just turned 11. I say she should stay in it until she is big enough. She is out of her booster seat in out Outback becuase she passes the 5-pt test. But in my van, it just doesn't work.
> 
> (note: dh was overweight as a child and was teased horribly and he doesn't want dd to be teased)
> 
> I will win. He is too far concerned about safety to put her at risk. I did bring up bike/ski helmets as an argument - he WILL NOT let her not wear those.
> 
> Emily



Arminda was in her 5 point harness in middle school, when she was 11. Really, it's not a big deal.  She'll be in her booster for a very long time, probably until she is a teenager. 



woodkins said:


> Wow, here in NY all children must wear bicycle helmets, it is the law. In fact I went out and got one for myself since I felt like a hypocrite telling her to wear it when I didn't.



We all wear our bike helmets in our house, but it is VERY rare to see kids with them on, and even rarer to see adults wearing them! Good for you!!! 



ireland_nicole said:


> RE: careseats; both my kids are still in 5 point restraints; they're small and skinny and even boosters aren't really safe for them.  Caitie may be 10, but she's still just 49 inches tall and under 60 lbs.  Our carseats keep them in 5 point up to 100 lbs.  I told Caitie she may be going to high school in hers.



Which seat is it that goes up to 100 pounds? I may have to look into that one. We had the Regent for Arminda, but she outgrew it a few months ago.  I hated putting her in a booster! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Does anyone have any tips for stitching out HeatherSue's designs onto a t-shirt?  I bought the shirts yesterday and I am excited to get started but I want to make sure I am doing it correct.  Are there embroidery ball point needles?  Or do I use the normal ones I have?  Do I pull on the shirt to make it tight in the hoop?  You can PM me if you want rather than post to all.  TIA!!



I'm not brave enough to stitch right on the shirt, so I stitich it out onto regular cotton fabric, then either cut really close to the edge or leave a little of that fabric all around it, and just sew it on the t-shirt with a straight stitch, like it's a patch. 



angel23321 said:


> My girls are so used to being in carseats that I have a funny story.  Two nights ago, we went to my older daughter's spring concert.  Well afterwards, we were corralling the kids in the car and DH closed the door and got in the front seat (not buckling the youngest in her carseat due to all the confusion around us - which NEVER has happened before).  Youngest DD starts crying, and yelling "no, no, no".  We all were like, what's wrong.  She finally calmed down enough to say, I'm not buckled yet. We hadn't even started the car but she knew better.  Got her buckled in and all was well with the world again.
> 
> I agree that it's laziness by the parent.  We have someone on our block who drives her kids to her parents house (around the cornor) and not only doesn't buckle them and let's the youngest in the front seat BUT we have have seen her with the baby on her lap! Seriously, I know it's around the cornor and we live in a quiet neighborhood but how long does it take to buckle the baby in?? We debated calling child protective services several times until finally our other neighbor (who is a cop) told them that if he saw it again, he would be reporting it.




That is cute!!! You can tell you've got her trained well!!

Oh wow, that is scary that they would drive with the baby on their lap!! I'm glad your neighbor talked to them! 



birdie757 said:


> I just browsed the thread to see what I missed...and it seems like a rough week for many of us.  I hope everyone who has visited the ER is doing well now.
> 
> We also had an ER visit Sunday.  Dd didn't wait her turn to jump in our neighbor's pool and hit her chin on her friends forehead.  She split her chin on the left right along the jawline and her friend has a huge blue golf ball size goose egg on his forehead.  Dd ended up with 7 stitches.  She did better than I expected actually.  The hardest part is that the dr. said no playing outside, running or jumping until they come out.  So I have had constantly keep her busy with low key activities....and she is a super active kid usually.  It was ok the first day but she is really starting to get restless now on day 3.  Grandma and Grandpa are coming for a visit this weekend so I have lots of things I need to do but am just not getting done because I am dressing cabbage patch kids and coloring...lol.


Oh no!! I hope she is ok! 




aksunshine said:


> I am behind again! I give up! LOL! I do want to chime in on the carseat issue....
> 
> Most of you know I lost a child in a car accident in 2007. When we had that accident, we didn't know a lot about car seats. Isabelle and Levi had the BEST seats you could buy from Wal-Mart. They were 5 pt. Levi's seat was stuck in the car SO well later that you couldn't have moved it, at all. BUT! In the left side was an imprint of his head. Although the seat was snuggly and correctly put in and so was he, it wasn't everything. If we had known then what we know now .....
> 
> So for Gabriel, we got educated. We skipped the infant seat altogether and went straight for a Britax. Yes, it is nearly a $400 seat, but my son is worth every penny. I can't say "it will never happen to me". The Britax is side-impact tested to European standards. We were told it's THE best we could get for him.
> 
> Please, everyone, don't take any chances.... Get a safe seat, the safest you can. I don't want anyone to go through what I have.



  I so agree, the Britax are worth every penny. Scrimp somewhere else, not on your carseats. 



llaxton said:


> I will also chime in on the pro car seat. I lost my 3 year old niece in 2003, my sister had her 3 girls in the car. She lives in CO, it had snowed and she was on a combination of dirt and paved roads. She hit a slick spot and her mini van rolled (one with side impact protection and airbags) none of the airbags deployed and my niece (who was buckled in her car seat) some how came out of her seat and was ejected from the vechicle. My 5 year old niece and 4 month old niece were in their car seats even thought the car landed flipped upside down and rolled several times. My sister did not sleep for months and of course blames herself, my niece Lauren who was 5 saw everything and has never been the same. Thank god my niece Ellie was a baby and honestly having to take care of her is what kept my sister going. Moral of the story Landrie had a car seat that Lauren had used and had no side impact protection. We have 3 britax car seats for Mary (one in each car, even my oldest daughters) expensive yes but I never want to go through what my sister did.



I am so very sorry. I can't imagine how hard that is for you and your family. 



SallyfromDE said:


> Okay, here is what you do..... you pretend you are going to try it out in the car to fix the straps (or whatever). Then sit it on the ground, minus the baby of course. Then you "forget" you put it there and drive over it. You can't use a car seat again when it's been in an accident.



Sally, you made me laugh! I like your thinking! 



queenbeaz said:


> Just thought I would pop in and say hi! HI!!  I'm loving all the Disney crafty goodness! BTW, does anyone know who posted the photobucket pics of the "Giselle" dress? I love that dress and would really like to know if a pattern was used (or tweaked) or what. Thanks & Nice to meet you all!




I've made several Giselle dresses. 
This one, I used the Molly pattern by Sis Boom (on YCMT)




I really wasn't totally happy with the way it came out. I need to tweak it more the next time. 

This one I made up my own pattern:





I've made a few more trying out different sleeve options too. 



JMD1979 said:


> As promised here is the first outfit I made for our trip to Disney. I have even made a second one since then.
> 
> Like I said I am a novice when it comes to sewing so these are not fantastic these are I think only the 5th and 6th outfit I have ever completed. LOL!
> 
> Here goes nothing........
> 
> * DD6 outfit for AK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Jeana



These are adorable!!! I love them both!


----------



## *Toadstool*

NiniMorris said:


> Five years ago, my mother and two youngest were in a car accident.  My mother did not make it.  My youngest (DS3)was in a coma for a week, and in rehab for 6 weeks.  He is my FOREVER three year old now.  The only reason he survived the accident is his car seat.  It literally broke in half and wrapped around him.  He was the Georgia State poster boy for Car Seat Safety three years ago.    My husband is a child safety seat technician.
> 
> A few months afterwards...another family had a wreck at about the same intersection.  This time the 6 month old was not buckled in his safety seat.  His Mama said he cried too much when she buckled him in.  He was ejected.  She will never again get to hear his cries.
> 
> Buckle those little one in...and don't forget your own seat belt.  You want to be there to see that wedding don't you!


I wish everyone heard stories like this and understood how important car seats are. I know people who have kids that are smaller than my Hannah and are in the boosters with no back. It is so hard to see that. They don't listen to me either.



snubie said:


> Anita - hugs and prayers to you.
> 
> I spent 3 hours in the ER yesterday after I sliced my left thumb pretty deeply with my rotary cutter.  3 stitches later and a tetanus shot and I am in some pain.  Ladies, be extra careful with those rotary cutters.


OUCH! I know how bad this hurts! I hate rotary cutters!



livndisney said:


> I have had dispatchers sound annoyed, I just ask if they are going to send a car. Dispatching is their job. I know here, they DO send cars. I have watched police cars come flying up on a car and pull it over. I have also seen the police pull them over a bit further down the road.


See... I've watched for them to come and have never seen them come.I've even called again and been told there was an accident somewhere that was more important. I was in a parking lot and it killed me to watch them drive off with someone holding an infant in the back seat!! Have seen it more than once too. Wish I could see them actually pull someone over for this. I live on a bayou and its hard to follow someone until the cop comes. If they cross the bayou and I catch the light I won't see them again. I've tried because I really want to know that the cop is actually going to pull them over. Glad to know someone has seen it happen though. I don't get  how dispatchers think it isn't a big deal.



ncmomof2 said:


> Does anyone have any tips for stitching out HeatherSue's designs onto a t-shirt?  I bought the shirts yesterday and I am excited to get started but I want to make sure I am doing it correct.  Are there embroidery ball point needles?  Or do I use the normal ones I have?  Do I pull on the shirt to make it tight in the hoop?  You can PM me if you want rather than post to all.  TIA!!


Ball point needle. fusible poly mesh stabilizer(cut away at least). Don't stretch the shirt. Just have it be taut and smooth. If you stretch it the design will be stitched over the stretches and will bunch up some. If you stretch it a little that might be okay. HTH! Let me know if you need more help.


birdie757 said:


> We also had an ER visit Sunday.  Dd didn't wait her turn to jump in our neighbor's pool and hit her chin on her friends forehead.  She split her chin on the left right along the jawline and her friend has a huge blue golf ball size goose egg on his forehead.  Dd ended up with 7 stitches.  She did better than I expected actually.  The hardest part is that the dr. said no playing outside, running or jumping until they come out.  So I have had constantly keep her busy with low key activities....and she is a super active kid usually.  It was ok the first day but she is really starting to get restless now on day 3.  Grandma and Grandpa are coming for a visit this weekend so I have lots of things I need to do but am just not getting done because I am dressing cabbage patch kids and coloring...lol.


Omgosh! How scary. Poor little girl. <3 cabbage patch time!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Great!!  I'm glad I was thinking of the same person   As for the Imagination Movers Outfit, there is a really simple store-bought pattern available.  I think it was either McCalls or Simplicity, I can go digging for it if you need the number.  I think I found it in the Halloween section of the pattern book at Hobby Lobby, originally designed for a pit crew sort of jumpsuit...they had a few variations I think, but I just make the whole thing in blue twill and added my own stuff.  Red bias tape makes GREAT arm stripes and Digital By Design has the embroidery files


Aww! They are precious. No way I'd put a coverall on my DD though. It would be way too hard for her to undress to go to the bathroom. She tends to wear her customs ALL THE TIME... so I only make dresses. She isn't quick on pulling things down or unbuttoning. Your kids would be a hit at the concert. Did you  know they sell the coveralls on the website for 100 dollars?? EEK! 
We are going to the free hometown concert in New Orleans. So excited! it is next weekend!
I bought the design you used, and I made warehouse mouse.. gonna put the mouse on the skirt somewhere. 



aksunshine said:


> Most of you know I lost a child in a car accident in 2007. When we had that accident, we didn't know a lot about car seats. Isabelle and Levi had the BEST seats you could buy from Wal-Mart. They were 5 pt. Levi's seat was stuck in the car SO well later that you couldn't have moved it, at all. BUT! In the left side was an imprint of his head. Although the seat was snuggly and correctly put in and so was he, it wasn't everything. If we had known then what we know now .....
> 
> So for Gabriel, we got educated. We skipped the infant seat altogether and went straight for a Britax. Yes, it is nearly a $400 seat, but my son is worth every penny. I can't say "it will never happen to me". The Britax is side-impact tested to European standards. We were told it's THE best we could get for him.
> 
> Please, everyone, don't take any chances.... Get a safe seat, the safest you can. I don't want anyone to go through what I have.


 Praying you have a good delivery. No c section complications for you.. Nope.. not allowed!


the_seamstress said:


>


Congrats! Beautiful!!
SO that is where you have been! 



JMD1979 said:


>


You did a great job!! They both are darling in their outfits!


*My new glasses are FINALLY in. I have been a week without glasses(had no back up pair!). Had to wear contacts and they gave me double vision. SO hard to function seeing like that. Couldn't drive either. Hubby was offshore so it was rough. Only ran into the wall a couple of times. That castle bed sure is hard.. LOL
I can see pretty well with the new glasses. Hoping for the surgery one day, but these are much better than what I had before. My last doctor had my prescription way wrong and my vision was blurry.. he told me just to deal with it. New doctor gave me the correct prescription. Thank God!!
I was thinking I'd have to give up driving all together because I couldn't see.*
 
Hoping to book our December trip tomorrow. Was hoping for a pin, but it doesn't look like it is coming.


----------



## ellenbenny

LisaZoe said:


> I placed my preorder at that site. Hopefully once it's in stock I can afford it.  I also need to use up a lot of fabric I already have so I have room for it.



I know, my DH commented the other day about how fabric seems to be coming in at a much faster rate than I am using it up!  Lucky for me he doesn't complain though.  I guess it's not the worst addiction I could have!


----------



## babynala

Granna4679 said:


> .


I read your updated post and just wanted to say glad he is doing better.  You sound like you are doing better too.  I hope he has a speedy recovery and don't forget to take care of the caregiver.



GoofyG said:


>


These are so cute.  I can't even get my two kids to look at the camera at the same time.



ProudDanceMom said:


> I think I underestimated how much work my girls having 9 costumes between them would be.
> Anyways, I'm not only behind on here, I'm behind in planning our June trip (the girls will be dancing at Downtown Disney on June 21!!), so if anyone loves trip planning, please drop me a line...I could use all the help I can get!!!! I'm not sure which is stressing me out- not having a plan or having outfits I still want to make!
> 
> DD8 Ballet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD6 Hip Hop (I think this is my favorite picture, but she looks so grown up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> Sara


Great pictures of your girls.  Wow, 9 costumes is alot of costumes and alot of dance classes.  How do you have time to sew anything.  Congratulations on the girls dancing at Downtown Disney.  Be sure to post pictures !



birdie757 said:


> I just browsed the thread to see what I missed...and it seems like a rough week for many of us.  I hope everyone who has visited the ER is doing well now.
> 
> We also had an ER visit Sunday.  Dd didn't wait her turn to jump in our neighbor's pool and hit her chin on her friends forehead.  She split her chin on the left right along the jawline and her friend has a huge blue golf ball size goose egg on his forehead.  Dd ended up with 7 stitches.  She did better than I expected actually.  The hardest part is that the dr. said no playing outside, running or jumping until they come out.  So I have had constantly keep her busy with low key activities....and she is a super active kid usually.  It was ok the first day but she is really starting to get restless now on day 3.  Grandma and Grandpa are coming for a visit this weekend so I have lots of things I need to do but am just not getting done because I am dressing cabbage patch kids and coloring...lol.


Ouch!  I guess you will will have some great coloring book pages to share soon.  All these injuries lately.  Hope your daughter is better soon



the_seamstress said:


> *Welcome, Grayson!
> 
> 
> 
> *Click Thumbnail to Enlarge Pix*)
> Hugs,
> Laura / aka "the_seamstress"*​


What a tiny little baby.  He is so cute, congratulations.  Glad Grayson and mom are doing well.  



JMD1979 said:


> As promised here is the first outfit I made for our trip to Disney. I have even made a second one since then.
> 
> * DD6 outfit for AK*
> She loves the Maximum Twirlibility! LOL.[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is DD4 AK outfit. I decided to make her's a bit more "little Girlish" than her sisters. Her's is not completly done, I still need to finish some of the edges and take out my gathering stitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeana


Great job.  These outfits are really cute.  I love the Maximum Twirlibility too. Her little girl looks so sweet in that outfit.  



*Toadstool* said:


> *My new glasses are FINALLY in. I have been a week without glasses(had no back up pair!). Had to wear contacts and they gave me double vision. SO hard to function seeing like that. Couldn't drive either. Hubby was offshore so it was rough. Only ran into the wall a couple of times. That castle bed sure is hard.. LOL
> I can see pretty well with the new glasses. Hoping for the surgery one day, but these are much better than what I had before. My last doctor had my prescription way wrong and my vision was blurry.. he told me just to deal with it. New doctor gave me the correct prescription. Thank God!!
> I was thinking I'd have to give up driving all together because I couldn't see.*
> 
> Hoping to book our December trip tomorrow. Was hoping for a pin, but it doesn't look like it is coming.


"Deal with it" doesn't sound like a very good answer to blury vision.  Glad you can see again.  Congrats on your December trip.  Go ahead and book your trip and if you get a pin you can always modify the reservation to add the pin and get the savings.

Also, not sure how I missed the quote but I love those Imagination Movers outfits.  Great job.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

birdie757 said:


> We also had an ER visit Sunday.  Dd didn't wait her turn to jump in our neighbor's pool and hit her chin on her friends forehead.  She split her chin on the left right along the jawline and her friend has a huge blue golf ball size goose egg on his forehead.  Dd ended up with 7 stitches.  She did better than I expected actually.  The hardest part is that the dr. said no playing outside, running or jumping until they come out.  So I have had constantly keep her busy with low key activities....and she is a super active kid usually.  It was ok the first day but she is really starting to get restless now on day 3.  Grandma and Grandpa are coming for a visit this weekend so I have lots of things I need to do but am just not getting done because I am dressing cabbage patch kids and coloring...lol.



OUCH!  I hope she heals up quickly.



itsheresomewhere said:


> Has anyone seen the new Dr. Suess fabrics coming out?   Not that I am enabling anyone but I like/need these.
> 
> http://www.overrainbow.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi?=submenu-27000.html&product=kaufmandrseus



Wow!  These are great!



ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for posting!  I live close enough for pick up


How lucky are you?!



JMD1979 said:


>



I love the little bloomer type pants.  Very cute!


----------



## ncmomof2

teresajoy said:


> I'm not brave enough to stitch right on the shirt, so I stitich it out onto regular cotton fabric, then either cut really close to the edge or leave a little of that fabric all around it, and just sew it on the t-shirt with a straight stitch, like it's a patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !





*Toadstool* said:


> Ball point needle. fusible poly mesh stabilizer(cut away at least). Don't stretch the shirt. Just have it be taut and smooth. If you stretch it the design will be stitched over the stretches and will bunch up some. If you stretch it a little that might be okay. HTH! Let me know if you need more help.
> 
> :



Thanks for your input!  I really want to try on the shirt but if it does not work, I will do it as a patch.  I have ordered a no short poly mesh but it is not fusible so I hope it work.  Is there a special embroidery ball point needle or just a regular ball point?  I think I am getting some with my order from Marathon though.


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> *My new glasses are FINALLY in. I have been a week without glasses(had no back up pair!). Had to wear contacts and they gave me double vision. SO hard to function seeing like that. Couldn't drive either. Hubby was offshore so it was rough. Only ran into the wall a couple of times. That castle bed sure is hard.. LOL
> I can see pretty well with the new glasses. Hoping for the surgery one day, but these are much better than what I had before. My last doctor had my prescription way wrong and my vision was blurry.. he told me just to deal with it. New doctor gave me the correct prescription. Thank God!!
> I was thinking I'd have to give up driving all together because I couldn't see.*
> 
> Hoping to book our December trip tomorrow. Was hoping for a pin, but it doesn't look like it is coming.



I'm SO glad your new glasses helped!!! I can't believe your other doctor wouldn't try to help you!!! That is just nuts!! Good thing you went somewhere else!!! That must have been frightening thinking that something was really wrong with your vision. 

I had a doctor give me the wrong prescription before too. It was AWFUL! I got sick, and dizzy (more than normal!) and it's just horrible when you can't see clearly. I ended up going to a different doctor who told me my prescription was way off. I tried to get my money back from the first pair I bought, but the doctor insisted they were right. I tried to get it back from my CC company, but I had to have a letter from another eye doctor stating that the first prescription was wrong. My second eye doctor told me that he wouldn't do that, and that he knew no other doctor would do it either. So, I paid twice to get a pair of glasses I could see out of!




ellenbenny said:


> I know, my DH commented the other day about how fabric seems to be coming in at a much faster rate than I am using it up!



Is that a bad thing??? 




ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for your input!  I really want to try on the shirt but if it does not work, I will do it as a patch.  I have ordered a no short poly mesh but it is not fusible so I hope it work.  Is there a special embroidery ball point needle or just a regular ball point?  I think I am getting some with my order from Marathon though.



I just use regular ball point needles for embroidery.


----------



## Jaylin

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for your input!  I really want to try on the shirt but if it does not work, I will do it as a patch.  I have ordered a no short poly mesh but it is not fusible so I hope it work.  Is there a special embroidery ball point needle or just a regular ball point?  I think I am getting some with my order from Marathon though.



Sorry, I'm here with another flyby post, life's a bit crazy right now!  
Anyway, I switched to 80/12 ballpoint needles, I've had no problem doing appliques on tees.  The needle and good heavy duty stablizer made a huge difference.  

I have to look in the poly mesh though, what is it?  

Also a water soluble for the top if you are doing any kind of letters or thin embroidery.  HTH!


----------



## ncmomof2

Jaylin said:


> Sorry, I'm here with another flyby post, life's a bit crazy right now!
> Anyway, I switched to 80/12 ballpoint needles, I've had no problem doing appliques on tees.  The needle and good heavy duty stablizer made a huge difference.
> 
> I have to look in the poly mesh though, what is it?
> 
> Also a water soluble for the top if you are doing any kind of letters or thin embroidery.  HTH!




The place I got the machine recommended the poly mesh because it is soft for the wearer.  I need to look into getting something water soluble for the top.  I saw on DIY Dish that it can be used with towels.  I am just looking for as much advise as possible before I start so I don't ruin any shirts


----------



## Diz-Mommy

JMD1979 said:


> As promised here is the first outfit I made for our trip to Disney. I have even made a second one since then.
> 
> Like I said I am a novice when it comes to sewing so these are not fantastic these are I think only the 5th and 6th outfit I have ever completed. LOL!
> 
> Here goes nothing........
> 
> * DD6 outfit for AK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She loves the Maximum Twirlibility! LOL.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is DD4 AK outfit. I decided to make her's a bit more "little Girlish" than her sisters. Her's is not completly done, I still need to finish some of the edges and take out my gathering stitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Jeana



I love it all and your younger sassy little model is just too precious posing for the camera 



ellenbenny said:


> I know, my DH commented the other day about how fabric seems to be coming in at a much faster rate than I am using it up!  Lucky for me he doesn't complain though.  I guess it's not the worst addiction I could have!



DH doesn't complain either, but I have the same problem.  I'm such a slow seamstress...been working on the same quilt for three weeks now- EK!


----------



## luvdumbo

itsheresomewhere said:


> Has anyone seen the new Dr. Suess fabrics coming out?   Not that I am enabling anyone but I like/need these.
> 
> http://www.overrainbow.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi?=submenu-27000.html&product=kaufmandrseus



I so want these!


----------



## visitingapril09

I miss a day and look what happens! 

Congratulations on baby Grayson. What a sweet little peanut he is!

Love the animal kingdom outfits. Those are super cute and no one would know that you are still a beginner!

Loved the Imagination Movers overalls. We saw them in concert in Seattle at Christmas and it was fabulous. My DS was able to meet them backstage after!

Everyone does such lovely work that you have been an inspiration (kick in the pants) for me to go back into my sewing room and create more!

Question: When you sew around appliques that you have used fusible web for how do you stop your needle from getting goopy every few inches? I was working on a baby quilt for my great nephews baby shower this weekend and it kept skipping stitches cause the needle kept getting yucky. 

I have been home bound for a week with a very sick child and my sewing room has been my little retreat location during my hectic days.


----------



## ProudDanceMom

babynala said:


> Great pictures of your girls.  Wow, 9 costumes is alot of costumes and alot of dance classes.  How do you have time to sew anything.  Congratulations on the girls dancing at Downtown Disney.  Be sure to post pictures !



I was crazy...that's why they are in so many classes!  Luckily, our studio has a family rate plan, so the monthly tuition is probably better than if they did different activities (and I just got lucky that they both love the same thing). 

Thanks for all the compliments on the dance pictures.  I should be able to pictures myself of them at dress rehearsal in everything else.  I will for sure post pictures on stage at DTD.  I'm so excited for them and it was a great excuse for a trip! 

We leave three weeks from tomorrow and I still have to figure out what else I'm making and where we are going which day.  I hope my almost 2 year old takes good naps everyday!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

JMD1979 said:


> As promised here is the first outfit I made for our trip to Disney. I have even made a second one since then.
> 
> Like I said I am a novice when it comes to sewing so these are not fantastic these are I think only the 5th and 6th outfit I have ever completed. LOL!
> 
> Here goes nothing........
> 
> * DD6 outfit for AK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is DD4 AK outfit. I decided to make her's a bit more "little Girlish" than her sisters. Her's is not completly done, I still need to finish some of the edges and take out my gathering stitches


Great job!!!  Your girls will have a blast at AK in those!



*Toadstool* said:


> *My new glasses are FINALLY in. I have been a week without glasses(had no back up pair!). Had to wear contacts and they gave me double vision. SO hard to function seeing like that. Couldn't drive either. Hubby was offshore so it was rough. Only ran into the wall a couple of times. That castle bed sure is hard.. LOL
> I can see pretty well with the new glasses. Hoping for the surgery one day, but these are much better than what I had before. My last doctor had my prescription way wrong and my vision was blurry.. he told me just to deal with it. New doctor gave me the correct prescription. Thank God!!
> I was thinking I'd have to give up driving all together because I couldn't see.*
> 
> Hoping to book our December trip tomorrow. Was hoping for a pin, but it doesn't look like it is coming.



YIKES!  Glad you found a good eye doctor now!  So scary to think you were loosing your vision.  Must be a whole new world for you now that you can see clearly again.

Hope you get a pin today!


----------



## the_seamstress

Diz-Mommy said:


> That's a good one!    Actually not too far off base for someone that puts her phone in the fridge and attempts to put the ketschup bottle on the phone charger.    I'm pretty absent minded NOT pregnant, but its worse when "pregnant brain" is at it's best.
> 
> 
> 
> We took one of those classes with the first baby too, I know total information OVERLOAD!!  I think I will look into a car seat clinic, just to get it looked at.  Well, maybe...if I can find a state website that says the seat is expired then I won't even bother.  All it has is a manufacture date, I've looked over every inch and there isn't a expiration date anywhere to be seen.  I asked the lady at the "recall" hotline for the seat and she said she doesn't have that information.  So I said "surely, you wouldn't send out a repair kit for an expired seat though, right?" and she said "not necessarily because this particular seat was made over the span of a few years"  So I take that to mean, my seat may still be too old, but they are probably legally bound to send out the repair kit since some seats may still be okay, right?



hmmm, I dunno.
See my last car seat was from 8 years ago, so I KNEW it had to be outdated.
I'm sorry. I'm not much help anyways ...
but I do agree, checking the local car seat clinic is probably the best option ...
especially since they are the ones that approve those seats to be in use or not in your area.

I also liked the run-over-it-by-accident story, too = very creative  ... 
knowing my luck, if I did that, I'd pop my tire ...


----------



## the_seamstress

*HUGE THANK YOUs!
for all the Congrats & Well Wishes! =)**
*
*+ Today is my 40th birthday.*
_(*We're not celebrating until later, though. Too many other things going on right now.)_

Yeah, I was sooo sick the entire time I was pregnant, I just laid on the sofa & vegged ... 

Grayson is fine ... up to 4lbs+2ozs today ...
He has to begin "drinking" on his own
(not via IV anymore or stomach tube)
& get over 5lbs,
before they'll let him come home. :{ / :}

Until then, I'm just fixing up the new room for him 
(light blue walls with sponged on "fluffy" clouds),
+ sewing snap tape in premmie sleeves to accomidate his IVs 
(to wear when they take him outta the isolette & put him in a regular crib, hopefully next week), etc, etc, ...

I'm soo far behind on getting the house ready for a tiny baby, 
especially since I could not sew/work (or do anything much less) while I was pregnant ...
pretty much, I was completely out of commission from late October 2009,
until this last few days ... 
+ had HBP issues right after the surgery, 
so I was super-duper ill last week, too. ;(

But this week I feel much better! !
now, I just gotta get rid of this butt I "developed" ... *WINK* 

Again, thanks for all the congrats & well wishes ...

+ it'll be much more nice, 
when he actually gets to come home. =)
Plus, I would not mind getting to sew again, SOON!
I've been fiending for it!


----------



## lovesdumbo

visitingapril09 said:


> Question: When you sew around appliques that you have used fusible web for how do you stop your needle from getting goopy every few inches? I was working on a baby quilt for my great nephews baby shower this weekend and it kept skipping stitches cause the needle kept getting yucky.
> 
> I have been home bound for a week with a very sick child and my sewing room has been my little retreat location during my hectic days.



What fusible web are you using?  You'll have problems trying to sew with Heat & Bond Ultra.  You need to use Heat & Bond Lite.  

Hope your sick child is feeling better soon!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

the_seamstress said:


> hmmm, I dunno.
> See my last car seat was from 8 years ago, so I KNEW it had to be outdated.
> I'm sorry. I'm not much help anyways ...
> but I do agree, checking the local car seat clinic is probably the best option ...
> especially since they are the ones that approve those seats to be in use or not in your area.
> 
> I also liked the run-over-it-by-accident story, too = very creative  ...
> knowing my luck, if I did that, I'd pop my tire ...



You know, that's exactly what I was thinking, I'd probably do something to the car attempting and on purpose mistake   I have such a low profile minivan to begin with, so it would probably just push the darn seat down the drive way instead of crunching it.   

I lightly broached the subject of possibly getting a new seat when DH asked why the infant car seat was upstairs, and he was resistant like I knew he would be.  I said I was going to make sure it was safe and if it's not then we don't really have a choice in the matter.  I also mentioned garage sale money to cover the cost and he liked that plan, so the seed has been planted so to speak.  Now I just need to make some killer funds at our garage sale and I'll be set!



the_seamstress said:


> *HUGE THANK YOUs!
> for all the Congrats & Well Wishes! =)**
> *
> *+ Today is my 40th birthday.*
> _(*We're not celebrating until later, though. Too many other things going on right now.)_
> 
> Yeah, I was sooo sick the entire time I was pregnant, I just laid on the sofa & vegged ...
> 
> Grayson is fine ... up to 4lbs+2ozs today ...
> He has to begin "drinking" on his own
> (not via IV anymore or stomach tube)
> & get over 5lbs,
> before they'll let him come home. :{ / :}
> 
> Until then, I'm just fixing up the new room for him
> (light blue walls with sponged on "fluffy" clouds),
> + sewing snap tape in premmie sleeves to accomidate his IVs
> (to wear when they take him outta the isolette & put him in a regular crib, hopefully next week), etc, etc, ...
> 
> I'm soo far behind on getting the house ready for a tiny baby,
> especially since I could not sew/work (or do anything much less) while I was pregnant ...
> pretty much, I was completely out of commission from late October 2009,
> until this last few days ...
> + had HBP issues right after the surgery,
> so I was super-duper ill last week, too. ;(
> 
> But this week I feel much better! !
> now, I just gotta get rid of this butt I "developed" ... *WINK*
> 
> Again, thanks for all the congrats & well wishes ...
> 
> + it'll be much more nice,
> when he actually gets to come home. =)
> Plus, I would not mind getting to sew again, SOON!
> I've been fiending for it!



Happy Birthday!! 

I hope your little guy continues to do well so he can be home in your arms very soon!!  Have they given you a timeline as to when he may come home?  Just be gentle to yourself and rest while you can, the pregnant butt won't hang on forever


----------



## SallyfromDE

JMD1979 said:


> As promised here is the first outfit I made for our trip to Disney. I have even made a second one since then.
> 
> Like I said I am a novice when it comes to sewing so these are not fantastic these are I think only the 5th and 6th outfit I have ever completed. LOL!
> 
> Here goes nothing........
> 
> * DD6 outfit for AK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She loves the Maximum Twirlibility! LOL.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Jeana



For being a novice, your outfits sure do look great!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

queenbeaz said:


> Just thought I would pop in and say hi! HI!!  I'm loving all the Disney crafty goodness! BTW, does anyone know who posted the photobucket pics of the "Giselle" dress? I love that dress and would really like to know if a pattern was used (or tweaked) or what. Thanks & Nice to meet you all!


I don't know who made the Giselle dress but wanted to say 


JMD1979 said:


> As promised here is the first outfit I made for our trip to Disney. I have even made a second one since then.
> 
> Like I said I am a novice when it comes to sewing so these are not fantastic these are I think only the 5th and 6th outfit I have ever completed. LOL!
> 
> Here goes nothing........
> 
> * DD6 outfit for AK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She loves the Maximum Twirlibility! LOL.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is DD4 AK outfit. I decided to make her's a bit more "little Girlish" than her sisters. Her's is not completly done, I still need to finish some of the edges and take out my gathering stitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeana


Jeana, the outfits are so cute and just perfect of AK.  Have a magical time.



ellenbenny said:


> I know, my DH commented the other day about how fabric seems to be coming in at a much faster rate than I am using it up!  Lucky for me he doesn't complain though.  I guess it's not the worst addiction I could have!


A worse addiction, DISNEY!  I know I have so much fabric and not enough time.


----------



## GrammaBelle

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks again!



Oh my goodness, Nicole, if you're willing to let people borrow it I hope you don't mind if I just CASE the skirt idea! We are already planning shirts with the partners statue, and I love the idea of patchwork Disney prints. My DGDs have to have sleeves, though, so no shirring for them. What a beautiful job you did!


----------



## disneymomof1

I GOT A PIN CODE TODAY AND BOOKED OUR TRIP !!!  I am so glad I waited to book. I got the 40% off Deluxe.  I made our ADR's a few weeks ago, but I had not decided if I wanted to splurge and do Wilderness Lodge or be sensible and do POFQ.  So happily I can splurge and I booked WL courtyard view with bunk beds !!!  And I just preordered the Seuss fabric, (to the tune of $170. but it is so awesome.
Just wanted to share my good news !!


----------



## ireland_nicole

the_seamstress said:


> *Welcome, Grayson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Click Thumbnail to Enlarge Pix*)
> 
> Grayson Davis
> 
> Born 5-12, 3lbs 6ozs, 16.5"long
> (*Born 2 months & 1 day premature)*
> 
> *By 5-25 :*
> He weighs 4lbs 1ozs,
> breathing on his own,
> regulating his own temperature,
> finally digesting liquid nutrients
> _(via feeding tube, from nose to tummy)_,
> and is almost out of his isolette
> _(covered temp-controlled Premmie bed)_,
> etc.! =)!
> 
> *Mom's doing good, too! !
> Thank you ALL for the well wishes!
> Hugs,
> Laura / aka "the_seamstress"*​



Congratulations mom on your beautiful new blessing.  As the mom of two preemies, I promise you'll get through this.



JMD1979 said:


> As promised here is the first outfit I made for our trip to Disney. I have even made a second one since then.
> 
> Like I said I am a novice when it comes to sewing so these are not fantastic these are I think only the 5th and 6th outfit I have ever completed. LOL!
> 
> Here goes nothing........
> 
> * DD6 outfit for AK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is DD4 AK outfit. I decided to make her's a bit more "little Girlish" than her sisters. Her's is not completly done, I still need to finish some of the edges and take out my gathering stitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Jeana



You don't sew like a novice LOL.  Great job!  Really love the bloomers- wish my 10 y/o wasn't too old to wear them, I'd totally add them to something; super cute!



GrammaBelle said:


> Oh my goodness, Nicole, if you're willing to let people borrow it I hope you don't mind if I just CASE the skirt idea! We are already planning shirts with the partners statue, and I love the idea of patchwork Disney prints. My DGDs have to have sleeves, though, so no shirring for them. What a beautiful job you did!



Thanks!  But I can't claim credit for the idea; several others have done it including Miranda and Glorib- but please, CASE away! (The tops my idea anyway)  I love Carla C's portrait peasant for a super easy top w/ sleeves- really cute, too!


disneymomof1 said:


> I GOT A PIN CODE TODAY AND BOOKED OUR TRIP !!!  I am so glad I waited to book. I got the 40% off Deluxe.  I made our ADR's a few weeks ago, but I had not decided if I wanted to splurge and do Wilderness Lodge or be sensible and do POFQ.  So happily I can splurge and I booked WL courtyard view with bunk beds !!!  And I just preordered the Seuss fabric, (to the tune of $170. but it is so awesome.
> Just wanted to share my good news !!



Congratulations!  That's fantastic news!


----------



## RMAMom

Just a flyby posting.... I am about half way through with my project at work. I didn't bring any home this weekend because I really just want to spend the next 4 days sewing and maybe if I'm lucky I'll find a little time to pull the weeds in my flower beds!

I really just wanted to post a congratulations to Laura and her family. Grayson is beautiful and I am sure you are anxious to have him home.

Alicia~ I'm sorry to hear of your husbands accident and so happy that it wasn't worse. Prayers to you all and especially to him for a speedy recovery!

I booked tickets to OK for the second week of June to meet my new grandson Of course this if very dependant on him being born during the first week of June when he is due Oh well, we're crossing our fingers.....

I also managed to take 5 minutes to book a reservation !!!!!!!!! I really didn't think we would be able to get there this year but it looks like we may pull this off.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I booked my first DCL on Wonder today!  It's in October, and it's a girlfriend's weekend getaway.  No husbands, no kids!  And yes, I do feel a little guilty about my first DCL and leaving the kids behind.  I've got 2 friends who are WDW addicts, and we always try to do a weekend together every year.  This year they decided to do the cruise, so who am I to say no?!  Any hints and tips are appreciated...Shannon, did you do the Fish Extender on your cruise (or anyone else?)  The roll call for our weekend is quiet, and I'm afraid to ask because I don't want to inherit it.


----------



## billwendy

Everrything is just so cute!!! 

I use ballpoint needles and stabilizer - I like a layer of iron on on the back of the shirt, then I hoop some cut away, then I use a tack down stitch to hold the shirt to the cut away stabilizer in the hoop. I hate hooping shirts and really stink at it!!! lol....Heathers designs practically magically appear in front of you - they are AWESOME!!!

Hey, has anyone ever had a headache that lasted a few days? I've tried advil, alieve, tylenol and excedrin. I've drank a ton of water, tried a caffinated drink...what else can I do!! Its right on the top of my head, a dully ache. The only thing different is that I had stopped taking my Advair on Saturday (bad allergy season is past for me for spring)...any ideas??? I'd be ever so grateful!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Love the animal kingdom outfits!

Okay- everyone needs to stay OUT of the ER- my goodness- what's in the water around here???

Applique question- change your fusible if it's gooping your needle- not all brands will do that. I have used heat n bond lite with good results.

Hannah had her eye surgery Tuesday, as many of you on FB know. She is doing well. Yesterday was still a rough day and she is sleeping even more now! LOL!
Poor thing has bruises in several places, they apparently tried both feet and hands before finding a good vein for the IV. ;( 
My Dad is having a rough time. He is having blood transfusions and chemo and zometa (for bones) etc now almost every 2 weeks I think. Or maybe chemo is every 3 weeks.
Their house is torn apart because Dad has been going from one project to the next- hiring people to pain, refinish, etc. My poor Mom. Their house (even though they are home from Florida) is now unsafe for children because they have so much construction going on. It never ends.
My breaks went on my car today. i truly believe I made it home safely with my 2 girls by the grace of God.

I need to clean, weed, and sew to help me feel more whole. 

I love coming on here!

I wanted to add my 2 cents to the car seats- I have not seen anyone not use one before. I have a Britax Boulevard for Megan in my car and Hannah has the Graco travel system, I'd like for Hannah to have a Boulevard too, which would require buying one. I know DH wont love that idea because they are expensive. But they go up to pretty high in weight. DH has a car seat in his car for Megan (Graco?) and the infant base for Hannah's. But we hardly ever use his car. I did buy a pronto booster seat with the high back, but I don't want to put Megan in it yet. 

is there a car seat with excellent safety ratings that isn't super expensive?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

billwendy said:


> Everrything is just so cute!!!
> 
> I use ballpoint needles and stabilizer - I like a layer of iron on on the back of the shirt, then I hoop some cut away, then I use a tack down stitch to hold the shirt to the cut away stabilizer in the hoop. I hate hooping shirts and really stink at it!!! lol....Heathers designs practically magically appear in front of you - they are AWESOME!!!
> 
> Hey, has anyone ever had a headache that lasted a few days? I've tried advil, alieve, tylenol and excedrin. I've drank a ton of water, tried a caffinated drink...what else can I do!! Its right on the top of my head, a dully ache. The only thing different is that I had stopped taking my Advair on Saturday (bad allergy season is past for me for spring)...any ideas??? I'd be ever so grateful!!!!



sounds like a sinus headache caused by pollen


----------



## revrob

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I booked my first DCL on Wonder today!  It's in October, and it's a girlfriend's weekend getaway.  No husbands, no kids!  And yes, I do feel a little guilty about my first DCL and leaving the kids behind.  I've got 2 friends who are WDW addicts, and we always try to do a weekend together every year.  This year they decided to do the cruise, so who am I to say no?!  Any hints and tips are appreciated...Shannon, did you do the Fish Extender on your cruise (or anyone else?)  The roll call for our weekend is quiet, and I'm afraid to ask because I don't want to inherit it.



I organized the FE exchange on our cruise because no one else seemed willing to do it.  I also believe that Jessica did the one for her cruise.
Honestly, it was kinda fun coming back to the room and finding things in the bag, but on our next cruise, I'm not sure that we will participate in the exchange again.  It was a little difficult gathering all of the items, finding room in the suitcases for them and then delivering everything.  I know that a lot of people really enjoy participating, but that is just our personal opinion.

One tip - make sure you take a pillowcase to guest services to be signed by the characters.  We LOVED that!  It is a great souvenir - and took very little effort and very little space.  AND, if you're going with adults, EAT AT PALO'S!  and GO TO THE SPA!  Hope you have a great time1


----------



## GoofyG

Does anyone Homeschool?  I'm looking at homeschooling Ellarie next yr.  Trying to figure out the curriculum, there is so much out there.  I want something that lays it out for me, between me working and still taking Araeyah to her therapy appt, I want it simple.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

revrob said:


> I organized the FE exchange on our cruise because no one else seemed willing to do it.  I also believe that Jessica did the one for her cruise.
> Honestly, it was kinda fun coming back to the room and finding things in the bag, but on our next cruise, I'm not sure that we will participate in the exchange again.  It was a little difficult gathering all of the items, finding room in the suitcases for them and then delivering everything.  I know that a lot of people really enjoy participating, but that is just our personal opinion.
> 
> One tip - make sure you take a pillowcase to guest services to be signed by the characters.  We LOVED that!  It is a great souvenir - and took very little effort and very little space.  AND, if you're going with adults, EAT AT PALO'S!  and GO TO THE SPA!  Hope you have a great time1



Thanks for the tips!  I appreciate them.  We do have Palo on our wishlist...we're definite foodies here...on that note...are the menus listed anyplace?  I know things are subject to change, but I'm curious.  I already have a massage planned, it's something I always treat myself to on a cruise, I never take the time otherwise.  As for the FE gifts...I live within driving distance so that part is easy.  My roll call only has 3 others so far, so it will be either easy or not worth it, I can't decide yet.

Did you dress for pirate night?  We might, I think I'm the only one without a costume...one was a pirate for Halloween last year, one has an old dance costume and the other lives in a town with pirates as their school mascot.  I need ideas!


----------



## revrob

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks for the tips!  I appreciate them.  We do have Palo on our wishlist...we're definite foodies here...on that note...are the menus listed anyplace?  I know things are subject to change, but I'm curious.  I already have a massage planned, it's something I always treat myself to on a cruise, I never take the time otherwise.  As for the FE gifts...I live within driving distance so that part is easy.  My roll call only has 3 others so far, so it will be either easy or not worth it, I can't decide yet.
> 
> Did you dress for pirate night?  We might, I think I'm the only one without a costume...one was a pirate for Halloween last year, one has an old dance costume and the other lives in a town with pirates as their school mascot.  I need ideas!



we sorta dressed for pirate night - I had tie dye shirts made (Mickey head with red & black tie dye) and we wore pirate head gear & eye patches/etc to match the theme.  It was fun, and we got a lot of respoinse for even that little bit of effort.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

billwendy said:


> Hey, has anyone ever had a headache that lasted a few days? I've tried advil, alieve, tylenol and excedrin. I've drank a ton of water, tried a caffinated drink...what else can I do!! Its right on the top of my head, a dully ache. The only thing different is that I had stopped taking my Advair on Saturday (bad allergy season is past for me for spring)...any ideas??? I'd be ever so grateful!!!!




What's your blood pressure doing?  I never had BP issues until 18 mos ago, and I started with a killer headache like the top of my head was going to blow off.  I already had a Dr apt sched a few days away, and when I got there my BP was through the roof (or my head!)  I hd tried all the same tricks you did, but it took  a few days on BP meds to help me.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Nicole - how is Hannah's swelling around her eyes today? Is she reacting to anything differently yet? So sorry about your dad...Hugs....

I just took an allergy pill to see if that helps my headache. Im not stuffy at all - could it be an allergy headache?


----------



## revrob

here's  a pic of our pirate gear


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Hi Nicole - how is Hannah's swelling around her eyes today? Is she reacting to anything differently yet? So sorry about your dad...Hugs....
> 
> I just took an allergy pill to see if that helps my headache. Im not stuffy at all - could it be an allergy headache?



Wendy - I have a lot of allergy issues.  Your headache sounds very much like what I experience.  With or without the feeling of nasal congestion.  I hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## billwendy

revrob said:


> Wendy - I have a lot of allergy issues.  Your headache sounds very much like what I experience.  With or without the feeling of nasal congestion.  I hope you get some relief soon!



Thanks Shannon - I took some claritin and flonaise...how long till you think it  kicks in? My DH is getting very worried.......


----------



## ncmomof2

GoofyG said:


> Does anyone Homeschool?  I'm looking at homeschooling Ellarie next yr.  Trying to figure out the curriculum, there is so much out there.  I want something that lays it out for me, between me working and still taking Araeyah to her therapy appt, I want it simple.




We just finished our third year of homeschooling.  PM me if you want to "talk" about curriculum.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ok I was just lurking and of course I am behind like 15 pages but the first post I see has the link to the Suess fabric - of course I pre-order some! I need to not check - I have been working on the Pancake breakfast/chineses auction donation letters and my DD#2's 5th bday party stuff. uggg -- I just want to get the letters out and start sewing again.


----------



## jeniamt

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I booked my first DCL on Wonder today!  It's in October, and it's a girlfriend's weekend getaway.  No husbands, no kids!  And yes, I do feel a little guilty about my first DCL and leaving the kids behind.  I've got 2 friends who are WDW addicts, and we always try to do a weekend together every year.  This year they decided to do the cruise, so who am I to say no?!  Any hints and tips are appreciated...Shannon, did you do the Fish Extender on your cruise (or anyone else?)  The roll call for our weekend is quiet, and I'm afraid to ask because I don't want to inherit it.



You will have so much fun!  I wish I had left my kids at home!!!!    It was a lot of work for me with the 4 kids.  DH had vacation mentality and I think he forgot that the kids still needed tending to.  

If you enjoy a cocktail, be sure to sign up for the tastings on the first day (they fill up fast).  We did the martini, beer, and tequila tastings.  My parents did the cognac tasting as well.  And it was only a 3 night cruise... just kidding, we were on a 7 day Magic cruise!!

Here is my FE... can't believe I don't have a picture of it hanging next to my door.  Oh well!  I also made them for my parents and my grandmother.  Participating was fun but a lot of work.  It took me hours on multiple days to deliver all my stuff.  Plus we got sooooo much stuff.  I hate to admit this but... a lot of the stuff was junk.  Like really cheap candy (made in China... yuck), toys from Oriental Trading that actually smelled like lead, and some felt bags pre-filled with stuff you don't need or want.  I loved anything that was homemade or hand packaged.   But it was still toooo much stuff.  I think we had something like 80 cabins participating!  That is 80 times the six of us plus many cabins delivered more than one time.  You might notice FE pockets are stretched out b/c we got so much.  It lost its magic with the kids b/c there was so much.  The BEST thing we got was a CD that included all the popular music you heard at all the deck parties.  We boogy to that everyday in the car.






The ends for my stick were Mickey turkey antenna toppers.  (We cruised over Thanksgiving)





I hand appliqued everyone's name:








revrob said:


> here's  a pic of our pirate gear



That is adorable!  I can't believe I don't have a picture of all of us in our pirate gear   

Here is what I found!

DH in the white silky pirate shirt!





DS and DNephew in Carla's vests:





Pirate down!





DS in his vest and my DM:


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Thanks Shannon - I took some claritin and flonaise...how long till you think it  kicks in? My DH is getting very worried.......



I hope you're feeling better this morning, Wendy!  If claritin usually works for you, then I'm thinking you may feel a bit better.  Claritin stopped working for me a few years ago (I just used it for too long), so I now use zyrtec.  If you don't get any relief, you may want to try that - and I would suggest zyrtec-D - it has a decongestant in it.   Even if you don't feel congested in your nose, there can be build up in your upper sinus cavities (which is what it sounds like you're dealing with).  I'm not an allergy Dr. - I just play one on the internet!  Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## *Toadstool*

the_seamstress said:


> *HUGE THANK YOUs!
> for all the Congrats & Well Wishes! =)**
> *
> *+ Today is my 40th birthday.*
> _(*We're not celebrating until later, though. Too many other things going on right now.)_
> 
> Yeah, I was sooo sick the entire time I was pregnant, I just laid on the sofa & vegged ...
> 
> Grayson is fine ... up to 4lbs+2ozs today ...
> He has to begin "drinking" on his own
> (not via IV anymore or stomach tube)
> & get over 5lbs,
> before they'll let him come home. :{ / :}
> 
> Until then, I'm just fixing up the new room for him
> (light blue walls with sponged on "fluffy" clouds),
> + sewing snap tape in premmie sleeves to accomidate his IVs
> (to wear when they take him outta the isolette & put him in a regular crib, hopefully next week), etc, etc, ...
> 
> I'm soo far behind on getting the house ready for a tiny baby,
> especially since I could not sew/work (or do anything much less) while I was pregnant ...
> pretty much, I was completely out of commission from late October 2009,
> until this last few days ...
> + had HBP issues right after the surgery,
> so I was super-duper ill last week, too. ;(
> 
> But this week I feel much better! !
> now, I just gotta get rid of this butt I "developed" ... *WINK*
> 
> Again, thanks for all the congrats & well wishes ...
> 
> + it'll be much more nice,
> when he actually gets to come home. =)
> Plus, I would not mind getting to sew again, SOON!
> I've been fiending for it!


Happy Birthday! Must be hard to be away from the baby, but sounds like you have lots to keep you busy. Hope we get to see some more of your creations soon. 



ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks for your input!  I really want to try on the shirt but if it does not work, I will do it as a patch.  I have ordered a no short poly mesh but it is not fusible so I hope it work.  Is there a special embroidery ball point needle or just a regular ball point?  I think I am getting some with my order from Marathon though.


You can just use regular ball point needles. Some needle brands do make specific embroidery ball point and embroidery needles in general. I've been told they are just stronger and last longer. Non fusible is fine. I used it for years until I decided to try fusible. I still sometimes use the fusible and dont fuse it. lol.. I just like it for most things. No puckers is mainly why.



teresajoy said:


> I'm SO glad your new glasses helped!!! I can't believe your other doctor wouldn't try to help you!!! That is just nuts!! Good thing you went somewhere else!!! That must have been frightening thinking that something was really wrong with your vision.
> 
> I had a doctor give me the wrong prescription before too. It was AWFUL! I got sick, and dizzy (more than normal!) and it's just horrible when you can't see clearly. I ended up going to a different doctor who told me my prescription was way off. I tried to get my money back from the first pair I bought, but the doctor insisted they were right. I tried to get it back from my CC company, but I had to have a letter from another eye doctor stating that the first prescription was wrong. My second eye doctor told me that he wouldn't do that, and that he knew no other doctor would do it either. So, I paid twice to get a pair of glasses I could see out of!


 I had the same thing happen. My insurance paid for the first glasses and frames. I went back in because I couldn't see.. was told to deal with it and it wouldn't get any better. Well I waited a couple months before I went and saw this doctor. Had no idea that something silly like a wrong prescription was the culprit. I just had that feeling that I needed to go elsewhere. My insurance wouldn't pay for me to get new lenses for my glasses. They couldn't get the screw out of my glasses to put the new already cut lenses in, so they ahd to mail off my old frames.. Just a bunch of mess. LOL.. then I get a call that the place they mailed them to can't get the screws out either. So I had to buy new frames and lenses. Ugh.. Glad it is over. Yes, very thankful I can see. It is amazing!! Hard to not go and yell at the other doctor. I'm out 250 dollars thanks to him. 



Jaylin said:


> Sorry, I'm here with another flyby post, life's a bit crazy right now!
> Anyway, I switched to 80/12 ballpoint needles, I've had no problem doing appliques on tees.  The needle and good heavy duty stablizer made a huge difference.
> 
> I have to look in the poly mesh though, what is it?
> 
> Also a water soluble for the top if you are doing any kind of letters or thin embroidery.  HTH!


 I like using the topping as well. I use it on everything now. I use one that you heat and it goes away instead of the wash away though. http://www.redrockthreads.com/floriani/noshownylonfusible.asp
That is the non fusible of the brand that I use. I am too sleepy to look it up further.. LOL. Just being honest. 


ncmomof2 said:


> The place I got the machine recommended the poly mesh because it is soft for the wearer.  I need to look into getting something water soluble for the top.  I saw on DIY Dish that it can be used with towels.  I am just looking for as much advise as possible before I start so I don't ruin any shirts


 You could practice on some knit scraps. I'd practice on whatever you are going to be embroidering on. 



lovesdumbo said:


> YIKES!  Glad you found a good eye doctor now!  So scary to think you were loosing your vision.  Must be a whole new world for you now that you can see clearly again.
> 
> Hope you get a pin today!


Yes, It is great to see clearly!! I thought I was becoming at old woman at the age of 26.. hehe. Glad that I am not going blind. seriously!
I hope I get one too. Thank you for the pixie dust. 



disneymomof1 said:


> I GOT A PIN CODE TODAY AND BOOKED OUR TRIP !!!  I am so glad I waited to book. I got the 40% off Deluxe.  I made our ADR's a few weeks ago, but I had not decided if I wanted to splurge and do Wilderness Lodge or be sensible and do POFQ.  So happily I can splurge and I booked WL courtyard view with bunk beds !!!  And I just preordered the Seuss fabric, (to the tune of $170. but it is so awesome.
> Just wanted to share my good news !!



That is awesome! Thanks for pm'ing me on FB! I soo appreciate that!
I want to order about that much of the fabric too. I know my DH would leave me though. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hannah had her eye surgery Tuesday, as many of you on FB know. She is doing well. Yesterday was still a rough day and she is sleeping even more now! LOL!
> Poor thing has bruises in several places, they apparently tried both feet and hands before finding a good vein for the IV. ;(
> My Dad is having a rough time. He is having blood transfusions and chemo and zometa (for bones) etc now almost every 2 weeks I think. Or maybe chemo is every 3 weeks.
> Their house is torn apart because Dad has been going from one project to the next- hiring people to pain, refinish, etc. My poor Mom. Their house (even though they are home from Florida) is now unsafe for children because they have so much construction going on. It never ends.
> My breaks went on my car today. i truly believe I made it home safely with my 2 girls by the grace of God.
> 
> I need to clean, weed, and sew to help me feel more whole.
> 
> I love coming on here!
> 
> I wanted to add my 2 cents to the car seats- I have not seen anyone not use one before. I have a Britax Boulevard for Megan in my car and Hannah has the Graco travel system, I'd like for Hannah to have a Boulevard too, which would require buying one. I know DH wont love that idea because they are expensive. But they go up to pretty high in weight. DH has a car seat in his car for Megan (Graco?) and the infant base for Hannah's. But we hardly ever use his car. I did buy a pronto booster seat with the high back, but I don't want to put Megan in it yet.
> 
> is there a car seat with excellent safety ratings that isn't super expensive?


I've heard that the Radian seats are much cheaper and they have great safety ratings.. carseatsaftey.org I think is the website that has a great forum that I researched alot of stuff on before deciding on Britax.
Poor Hannah! I got sticked 17 times on one of the surgeries I had!!! I feel her pain.. poor baby! My Hannah is the same way too sadly. They poked her so many times when she was born to get an IV. I'm so glad I was knocked out on morpheine or I think I would have really hurt someone.


revrob said:


> One tip - make sure you take a pillowcase to guest services to be signed by the characters.  We LOVED that!  It is a great souvenir - and took very little effort and very little space.  AND, if you're going with adults, EAT AT PALO'S!  and GO TO THE SPA!  Hope you have a great time1


Ooh! I see your ticker. Glad you are getting a trip! Is that right after you guys move?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Going on a trip with my in laws. I'm not excited about it. It is supposed to rain every day this weekend! We're going on a fishing trip. I don't like that kind of fishing. Hope I am able to find some joy on this trip somehow! I am an indoors girl.. eeps!


----------



## princesskayla

revrob said:


> here's  a pic of our pirate gear



Love it - yall are so cute. What a great family picture. I wish I could go on a cruise but I can't justify the cost. It would cost the same to stay at AKL Club level for 6 nights with DXDP, 7 days park passes as it would for my family to go on a 3 night cruise. We have 5 in our party so that bumps up the cost significantly and I sure can't leave the baby at home. I would be guilt ridden forever - plus I don't have anyone that would keep her for that long. So unless we win the lottery, I do not see cruising on the DCL in our future. On another note - I am going on a cruise in Nov with a few girls from work. DH has agreed to watch the kiddos for a week and we are going on a 4 night cruise. It will be my first cruise. I can't wait.


----------



## NiniMorris

GoofyG said:


> Does anyone Homeschool?  I'm looking at homeschooling Ellarie next yr.  Trying to figure out the curriculum, there is so much out there.  I want something that lays it out for me, between me working and still taking Araeyah to her therapy appt, I want it simple.



We have home schooled for the past 5 years...We are currently using the Lifepac stuff and supplementing it with the Handwriting without tears and Earobics...

pm if you would like to chat...'

Nini


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Ooh! I see your ticker. Glad you are getting a trip! Is that right after you guys move?




It will be less than two months after we move to Houston.  We weren't planning to take another trip this year.  However, our family has been through a lot in the last few months, and we NEED a vacation.  We talked about Robert and I just going somewhere, and we decided that we really wanted to take the kids.  We got in on the free dining deal - and we're staying at AKL Club level.  We're not even using our DVC points!  I'm SO ready!


----------



## LisaZoe

I wanted to share this idea with all here. I thought it was a really cool way to embellish tees that could be reversible. Basically, this lady found that she can use pieces cut from plastic bags as iron on decals! She shows what she did with some Disney Princess bags so I just had to share a link to the blog here. 

http://www.filthwizardry.com/2010/03/iron-on-decals-from-plastic-shopping.html

Also, as a fabric addiction enabler, I thought I should share that I found some Candyland fabric. You might already know about it but this is the first I've seen. I've wanted to do a Candyland themed set for awhile but still haven't gotten around to it. I'm trying to decide if I 'need' some of this fabric to inspire me. 

http://www.fortworthfabricstudio.co...1032_g&tracking4=search 21032_g&pid=1#21032_g

Here are a couple things I've been working on.


----------



## thebeesknees

LisaZoe said:


> Here are a couple things I've been working on.



Lisa, I love all the stuff you make, but I think these are some of my favorites yet! The Monsters T-shirts are fantastic! And the way you pulled that Tiana ensemble together looks fabulous.

I would love to be able to do some of this, but I am still working up enough nerve to try a simple embroidery. I don't know why I am so intimidated by it! I've sewn bridesmaids dresses before and made several quilts, so why does it seem so daunting to do the embroidery? I think I am just going to have to plunge in and give it a go this summer.


----------



## kdzbear

Hi everyone,

My name is Kristin aka kdzbear. I have been lurking on this thread for awhile.I finally decided to introduce myself. Many of you know me from the Big Give.  I am friends with some of you on Facebook. My son, Tyler, was a recipient of the Big Give last November and he loves his Stitch clothes! I have signed up to help on the Big Give when I can. I mostly sew shorts and skirts. I have sewn doll clothes, Halloween costumes and pjs for my oldest daughter. I have a serger that I only used to make weighted therapy blankets until recently. My girls are 2 and almost 10. Tyler will be 5 at the end of June. This morning I attempted my first pillowcase dress. Hayley loves the Little Einsteins and I found some clearance Einsteins material at Hancock and decided to give it a try. The finished dress is below!

-Kristin


----------



## tmh0206

kdzbear said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Kristin aka kdzbear. I have been lurking on this thread for awhile.I finally decided to introduce myself. Many of you know me from the Big Give.  I am friends with some of you on Facebook. My son, Tyler, was a recipient of the Big Give last November and he loves his Stitch clothes! I have signed up to help on the Big Give when I can. I mostly sew shorts and skirts. I have sewn doll clothes, Halloween costumes and pjs for my oldest daughter. I have a serger that I only used to make weighted therapy blankets until recently. My girls are 2 and almost 10. Tyler will be 5 at the end of June. This morning I attempted my first pillowcase dress. Hayley loves the Little Einsteins and I found some clearance Einsteins material at Hancock and decided to give it a try. The finished dress is below!
> 
> -Kristin




you did a great job for your first try and she looks really happy with it!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Finally have some new things to contribute!

Here is Kaitlyn's birthday dress. She turns 4 on Sunday. First time making the Aline. It came out cute, but I need more practice. Just pretend like you don't see any mistakes!





Here is a skirt I a made for a customer. First time working with this pattern, but it came together easily. I'm sure I'll get alot of use out of this pattern.


with apron





apron,back





without apron


----------



## princesskayla

revrob said:


> It will be less than two months after we move to Houston.  We weren't planning to take another trip this year.  However, our family has been through a lot in the last few months, and we NEED a vacation.  We talked about Robert and I just going somewhere, and we decided that we really wanted to take the kids.  We got in on the free dining deal - and we're staying at AKL Club level.  We're not even using our DVC points!  I'm SO ready!



You are going to have to tell me how it was, staying club level. We will be going in Sept and staying on club level as well. We have ressies to do the sunrise safari - are you going to do that during your stay? This is our major all out Disney trip and we have always wanted to stay at AKL. That reminds me - I better get started on my customs. I only have a few months left.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share this idea with all here. I thought it was a really cool way to embellish tees that could be reversible. Basically, this lady found that she can use pieces cut from plastic bags as iron on decals! She shows what she did with some Disney Princess bags so I just had to share a link to the blog here.
> 
> http://www.filthwizardry.com/2010/03/iron-on-decals-from-plastic-shopping.html
> 
> Also, as a fabric addiction enabler, I thought I should share that I found some Candyland fabric. You might already know about it but this is the first I've seen. I've wanted to do a Candyland themed set for awhile but still haven't gotten around to it. I'm trying to decide if I 'need' some of this fabric to inspire me.
> 
> http://www.fortworthfabricstudio.co...1032_g&tracking4=search 21032_g&pid=1#21032_g
> 
> Here are a couple things I've been working on.



I never thought of using plastic bags for iron ons!!  What a nifty idea!  And to think I just threw away all my Disney World bags when I went on a tossing spree a few weeks ago! NUTS!  And I was drooling over your new creations on FB last night.  You are so talented Lisa, I love them all!



kdzbear said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Kristin aka kdzbear. I have been lurking on this thread for awhile.I finally decided to introduce myself. Many of you know me from the Big Give.  I am friends with some of you on Facebook. My son, Tyler, was a recipient of the Big Give last November and he loves his Stitch clothes! I have signed up to help on the Big Give when I can. I mostly sew shorts and skirts. I have sewn doll clothes, Halloween costumes and pjs for my oldest daughter. I have a serger that I only used to make weighted therapy blankets until recently. My girls are 2 and almost 10. Tyler will be 5 at the end of June. This morning I attempted my first pillowcase dress. Hayley loves the Little Einsteins and I found some clearance Einsteins material at Hancock and decided to give it a try. The finished dress is below!
> 
> -Kristin



I love the Little Einstein's dress!!  And your little girl to simply adorable.



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Finally have some new things to contribute!
> 
> Here is Kaitlyn's birthday dress. She turns 4 on Sunday. First time making the Aline. It came out cute, but I need more practice. Just pretend like you don't see any mistakes!



I love the a-line and don't see any mistakes, perfect!


----------



## the_seamstress

teresajoy said:


> LAURA!!!!!! Wait a minute!!! Why didn't I even KNOW you were pregnant????  Oh wow!!! Congratulations sweetheart!!  I hope you and little Grayson are doing well!!  What do the girls think of him??



I was sooo sick while I was pregnant (the ENTIRE TIME = 8 months!) ... 
it was the best I could do to stay on the sofa ...
I must have let the email notifcation lapse on that one ...
Sorry, hon.

Thanks, and yes, we are doing better ... =)
both of us ...
Grayson's not home yet = he's still in the NICU at Bronson ...
but I'm home & my HBP is letting me have some "time off", so I feel tons better!

Aliese (7) adores him & really wants him to come home.
Liz (5) still thinks SHE IS the "baby", but she likes Grayson none the less. 

Both of the girls have grown sooooo much = you'd probably not recognize them ...
Aliese is wearing 10-12 pants (mostly for extra length = she's 47.75 inches tall already) & 10-12 tops ...
Liz is already in 6-6x and some 8-10's ... she's almost 44 inches tall ...

Also, Liz (*Autistic) has had some major improvements lately = 
she's speaking more & more every day all of a sudden! (love that! FINALLY, right?!) ... 
~AND~ she's reading aloud & writing on a mostly 3rd grade level, but some words on a fourth grade level!!! It's amazing !!!! !!! 
She's going into a regular 1st grade class this next school year/fall, + 5-7 hours of special education, weekly, to help cover/improve her social delay & speech delay ! 
She WAS in a totally self-contained kindergarden class this year, so this 1st grade move is reeeeally big for her!  ...

ok, I'll stop bragging on my girls, now ... 
Gotta run = am sponging clouds on the blue walls of Grayson's new room ... it's going "okay".
If it turns out decent, I'll make sure to share pixs !
hugs, Laura


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share this idea with all here. I thought it was a really cool way to embellish tees that could be reversible. Basically, this lady found that she can use pieces cut from plastic bags as iron on decals! She shows what she did with some Disney Princess bags so I just had to share a link to the blog here.
> 
> http://www.filthwizardry.com/2010/03/iron-on-decals-from-plastic-shopping.html
> 
> Also, as a fabric addiction enabler, I thought I should share that I found some Candyland fabric. You might already know about it but this is the first I've seen. I've wanted to do a Candyland themed set for awhile but still haven't gotten around to it. I'm trying to decide if I 'need' some of this fabric to inspire me.
> 
> http://www.fortworthfabricstudio.co...1032_g&tracking4=search 21032_g&pid=1#21032_g
> 
> Here are a couple things I've been working on.



Those decals look super cute!!  We save EVERYTHING, and I have some great Disney bags (from when I was a kid at DL), Hello Kitty bags, etc.  I'm going to try this over the long weekend.  Thanks for posting that.

I love the Monsters, Inc. shirts, too!!  DS4 is so into MI right now.  ADORABLE!


----------



## the_seamstress

LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share this idea with all here. I thought it was a really cool way to embellish tees that could be reversible. Basically, this lady found that she can use pieces cut from plastic bags as iron on decals! She shows what she did with some Disney Princess bags so I just had to share a link to the blog here.
> 
> http://www.filthwizardry.com/2010/03/iron-on-decals-from-plastic-shopping.html
> 
> Also, as a fabric addiction enabler, I thought I should share that I found some Candyland fabric. You might already know about it but this is the first I've seen. I've wanted to do a Candyland themed set for awhile but still haven't gotten around to it. I'm trying to decide if I 'need' some of this fabric to inspire me.
> 
> http://www.fortworthfabricstudio.co...1032_g&tracking4=search 21032_g&pid=1#21032_g
> 
> Here are a couple things I've been working on.


*of course! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS WORK, LISA!!!*


----------



## llaxton

LisaZoe said:


> Also, as a fabric addiction enabler, I thought I should share that I found some Candyland fabric. You might already know about it but this is the first I've seen. I've wanted to do a Candyland themed set for awhile but still haven't gotten around to it. I'm trying to decide if I 'need' some of this fabric to inspire me.
> 
> http://www.fortworthfabricstudio.co...1032_g&tracking4=search 21032_g&pid=1#21032_g



This is also at fabric.com a little more per yard but free shipping


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

I love love love this dress too cute.  You amaze me everytime. Thanks for the fyi on that wonderful tutorial.


----------



## ireland_nicole

LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share this idea with all here. I thought it was a really cool way to embellish tees that could be reversible. Basically, this lady found that she can use pieces cut from plastic bags as iron on decals! She shows what she did with some Disney Princess bags so I just had to share a link to the blog here.
> 
> http://www.filthwizardry.com/2010/03/iron-on-decals-from-plastic-shopping.html
> 
> Also, as a fabric addiction enabler, I thought I should share that I found some Candyland fabric. You might already know about it but this is the first I've seen. I've wanted to do a Candyland themed set for awhile but still haven't gotten around to it. I'm trying to decide if I 'need' some of this fabric to inspire me.
> 
> http://www.fortworthfabricstudio.co...1032_g&tracking4=search 21032_g&pid=1#21032_g
> 
> Here are a couple things I've been working on.



Gorgeous as always, Lisa- I wanna be you when I grow up!


----------



## billwendy

kdzbear said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Kristin aka kdzbear. I have been lurking on this thread for awhile.I finally decided to introduce myself. Many of you know me from the Big Give.  I am friends with some of you on Facebook. My son, Tyler, was a recipient of the Big Give last November and he loves his Stitch clothes! I have signed up to help on the Big Give when I can. I mostly sew shorts and skirts. I have sewn doll clothes, Halloween costumes and pjs for my oldest daughter. I have a serger that I only used to make weighted therapy blankets until recently. My girls are 2 and almost 10. Tyler will be 5 at the end of June. This morning I attempted my first pillowcase dress. Hayley loves the Little Einsteins and I found some clearance Einsteins material at Hancock and decided to give it a try. The finished dress is below!
> 
> -Kristin



Hi Kristin!!! Hayley looks adorable!!! How Tyler doing these days? 

Lisa - AMAZING!!

WELCOME GRAYSON!!!!

ANyone doing anything fun this weekend? We are headed to the shore tomorrow am.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

billwendy said:


> ANyone doing anything fun this weekend? We are headed to the shore tomorrow am.



How are you feeling today, Wendy?  Hope your head is better!

We're driving down to Ft Lauderdale tomorrow...Marissa has her dance audition with Royal Caribbean.  DH had to take the holiday off (aww, lol) so we've got a hotel on the beach to play around in while she does her thing.  The audition is early Sunday am, we'll be leaving tomorrow when he gets out of work, hopefully by 3pm.  It's a 4 hour ride from here.


----------



## the_seamstress

*Finally! It's done! *

*5-28-10 Grayson's room 
w/ New Cloud-Paint-Job*



_**Click Thumbnail to Enlarge Pix**_

I don't think it turned out as good as I had hoped ...
But I never said I was great at sponge-painting. 
So, this will do, for now.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

the_seamstress said:


> *Finally! It's done! *
> 
> *5-28-10 Grayson's room
> w/ New Cloud-Paint-Job*
> 
> 
> 
> _**Click Thumbnail to Enlarge Pix**_
> 
> I don't think it turned out as good as I had hoped ...
> But I never said I was great at sponge-painting.
> So, this will do, for now.




It looks great to me. I tried sponge painting one time... and that was the end of my sponge painting days.  LoL... so I applaud you for doing so well! I am sure your little one will love it when he comes home!


----------



## squirrel

You get your long weekend tomorrow.  We had ours last week.

I get to spend all day tomorrow taking First Aid training.  So wish that people that have taken it so many times could do a half or 3/4 day of refresher and then take the exam.  I'm off to read my 3 yr old reference guide as I only signed up yesterday and didn't pick up the new book.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

squirrel said:


> You get your long weekend tomorrow.  We had ours last week.
> 
> I get to spend all day tomorrow taking First Aid training.  So wish that people that have taken it so many times could do a half or 3/4 day of refresher and then take the exam.  I'm off to read my 3 yr old reference guide as I only signed up yesterday and didn't pick up the new book.



Good luck!  I have to renew CPR every 2 years, and they change something every time.  We don't have a book to read anymore, it's all on video, so we have to watch that and remember it all at once.


----------



## jessesgirl

I have been working on my girls second set of outfits for our trip for about a week and I had something I thought was super cute planned. Well I guess I did not plan very well ! I made simple pinafore dresses that I was going to attempt to applique HUGE Minnie mouse heads on ( I got them from vintage pillowcases) and there is too much gathering , so it will not work ! UGGGGGG  Now I have to start all over and plan something else ! I am trying to salvage what I ahve already got made. I was really wanting the whole trips outfits to be themed and cordinating


----------



## teresajoy

LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share this idea with all here. I thought it was a really cool way to embellish tees that could be reversible. Basically, this lady found that she can use pieces cut from plastic bags as iron on decals! She shows what she did with some Disney Princess bags so I just had to share a link to the blog here.
> 
> http://www.filthwizardry.com/2010/03/iron-on-decals-from-plastic-shopping.html
> 
> Also, as a fabric addiction enabler, I thought I should share that I found some Candyland fabric. You might already know about it but this is the first I've seen. I've wanted to do a Candyland themed set for awhile but still haven't gotten around to it. I'm trying to decide if I 'need' some of this fabric to inspire me.
> 
> http://www.fortworthfabricstudio.co...1032_g&tracking4=search 21032_g&pid=1#21032_g
> 
> Here are a couple things I've been working on.



I have to remember to add that tutorial to the bookmarks!! That is such a neat idea!!!

As always, I love your new outfits!!!


thebeesknees said:


> Lisa, I love all the stuff you make, but I think these are some of my favorites yet! The Monsters T-shirts are fantastic! And the way you pulled that Tiana ensemble together looks fabulous.
> 
> I would love to be able to do some of this, but I am still working up enough nerve to try a simple embroidery. I don't know why I am so intimidated by it! I've sewn bridesmaids dresses before and made several quilts, so why does it seem so daunting to do the embroidery? I think I am just going to have to plunge in and give it a go this summer.



I know just how you feel!!! I've made countless bridesmaid, flowergirl, and prom dresses (and one wedding dress) but I am too scared to attempt hand applique!  Some day.... or maybe I'll just get a different embroidery machine! 



kdzbear said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Kristin aka kdzbear. I have been lurking on this thread for awhile.I finally decided to introduce myself. Many of you know me from the Big Give.  I am friends with some of you on Facebook. My son, Tyler, was a recipient of the Big Give last November and he loves his Stitch clothes! I have signed up to help on the Big Give when I can. I mostly sew shorts and skirts. I have sewn doll clothes, Halloween costumes and pjs for my oldest daughter. I have a serger that I only used to make weighted therapy blankets until recently. My girls are 2 and almost 10. Tyler will be 5 at the end of June. This morning I attempted my first pillowcase dress. Hayley loves the Little Einsteins and I found some clearance Einsteins material at Hancock and decided to give it a try. The finished dress is below!
> 
> -Kristin



It's so nice to see you posting here Kristin!!The pillowcase dress is so cute!!! You did a great job! I can't wait to see what else you do. 



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Finally have some new things to contribute!
> 
> Here is Kaitlyn's birthday dress. She turns 4 on Sunday. First time making the Aline. It came out cute, but I need more practice. Just pretend like you don't see any mistakes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a skirt I a made for a customer. First time working with this pattern, but it came together easily. I'm sure I'll get alot of use out of this pattern.
> 
> 
> with apron



I won't mention the mistakes in the A-line, because I don't see any! It is adorable! I think the a-lines are so cute!

I love the skirt! Did you have a pattern for it?


the_seamstress said:


> I was sooo sick while I was pregnant (the ENTIRE TIME = 8 months!) ...
> it was the best I could do to stay on the sofa ...
> I must have let the email notifcation lapse on that one ...
> Sorry, hon.
> 
> Thanks, and yes, we are doing better ... =)
> both of us ...
> Grayson's not home yet = he's still in the NICU at Bronson ...
> but I'm home & my HBP is letting me have some "time off", so I feel tons better!
> 
> Aliese (7) adores him & really wants him to come home.
> Liz (5) still thinks SHE IS the "baby", but she likes Grayson none the less.
> 
> Both of the girls have grown sooooo much = you'd probably not recognize them ...
> Aliese is wearing 10-12 pants (mostly for extra length = she's 47.75 inches tall already) & 10-12 tops ...
> Liz is already in 6-6x and some 8-10's ... she's almost 44 inches tall ...
> 
> Also, Liz (*Autistic) has had some major improvements lately =
> she's speaking more & more every day all of a sudden! (love that! FINALLY, right?!) ...
> ~AND~ she's reading aloud & writing on a mostly 3rd grade level, but some words on a fourth grade level!!! It's amazing !!!! !!!
> She's going into a regular 1st grade class this next school year/fall, + 5-7 hours of special education, weekly, to help cover/improve her social delay & speech delay !
> She WAS in a totally self-contained kindergarden class this year, so this 1st grade move is reeeeally big for her!  ...
> 
> ok, I'll stop bragging on my girls, now ...
> Gotta run = am sponging clouds on the blue walls of Grayson's new room ... it's going "okay".
> If it turns out decent, I'll make sure to share pixs !
> hugs, Laura



I love hearing you brag about the girls!! It sounds like they are doing great! I'm so happy for you guys. And, I hope you are taking care of yourself young lady! Don't try to do too much. I hope little Grayson can come home soon. Lydia was only in the NICU a few days, but it was so hard! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> How are you feeling today, Wendy?  Hope your head is better!
> 
> We're driving down to Ft Lauderdale tomorrow...Marissa has her dance audition with Royal Caribbean.  DH had to take the holiday off (aww, lol) so we've got a hotel on the beach to play around in while she does her thing.  The audition is early Sunday am, we'll be leaving tomorrow when he gets out of work, hopefully by 3pm.  It's a 4 hour ride from here.



Have fun! I hope Marissa has a great audition! 



the_seamstress said:


> *Finally! It's done! *
> 
> *5-28-10 Grayson's room
> w/ New Cloud-Paint-Job*
> 
> 
> 
> _**Click Thumbnail to Enlarge Pix**_
> 
> I don't think it turned out as good as I had hoped ...
> But I never said I was great at sponge-painting.
> So, this will do, for now.


It's cute!!!! I think it turned out great! 



jessesgirl said:


> I have been working on my girls second set of outfits for our trip for about a week and I had something I thought was super cute planned. Well I guess I did not plan very well ! I made simple pinafore dresses that I was going to attempt to applique HUGE Minnie mouse heads on ( I got them from vintage pillowcases) and there is too much gathering , so it will not work ! UGGGGGG  Now I have to start all over and plan something else ! I am trying to salvage what I ahve already got made. I was really wanting the whole trips outfits to be themed and cordinating



Could you do more of a panel instead of a gathered skirt? Heather made Tessa a cute little dress once and she didn't gather the parts where she put the appliques.


----------



## the_seamstress

teresajoy said:


> It's cute!!!! I think it turned out great!


It'll do for now ... 
It'll only look this good until someone draws all over it, again*.
_(*That's the reason I had to paint it in the first place. *)_

That fan in the window will get nixed as soon as the room is aired out.
and I painted the ceiling fan's blades the same light blue as the sky color ...

The crib & dresser, that are going in there, are a little lighter natural wood tone as the room's trim.
Don't know what else I'll need in there, for now.
The girls hardly used their little baby room at all = they hung out downstairs with us.
We'll need this little room for Grayson = to get time away from the girls (hehehee),
now that they are older & are more rambunctious. 



teresajoy said:


> Could you do more of a panel instead of a gathered skirt? Heather made Tessa a cute little dress once and she didn't gather the parts where she put the appliques.


That's exactly what I do when I add appliqued panels to a tiered skirt, too! !
Sometimes, I'll gather it a tiny bit where the appliqued panel attached to others on its tier = 
(on the ends of the panel) ... to help semi-hide the seams & to help with continuity.


----------



## lollipopsandgiggles

Hi Everyone
I just wanted to say Everyones things look great.  I hope you all have a great weekend and enjoy it with family and friends.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

teresajoy said:


> I won't mention the mistakes in the A-line, because I don't see any! It is adorable! I think the a-lines are so cute!
> 
> I love the skirt! Did you have a pattern for it?


Thanks! The pattern for the skirt is the maisie apron skirt. I found it on youcanmakethis.com of course! 

I really loved it, the instructions were clear and the skirt goes together easily.


----------



## Adi12982

ireland_nicole said:


>



I LOVE all your outfits - but was wondering where did you get that pretty flower fabric, I LOVE it!


----------



## Adi12982

Caught up again - we'll see how long it lasts - having a baby and nursing sure takes away from the disboutique time 

I LOVE everything I've seen. . . now to start thinking about Isabel's first trip and what to make her


----------



## Granna4679

Wendy - I hope your head is better today.  I was going to suggest it may be BP as well...maybe run by Walmart or a pharmacy just to have them check it?



LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share this idea with all here. I thought it was a really cool way to embellish tees that could be reversible. Basically, this lady found that she can use pieces cut from plastic bags as iron on decals! She shows what she did with some Disney Princess bags so I just had to share a link to the blog here.
> 
> http://www.filthwizardry.com/2010/03/iron-on-decals-from-plastic-shopping.html
> 
> Also, as a fabric addiction enabler, I thought I should share that I found some Candyland fabric. You might already know about it but this is the first I've seen. I've wanted to do a Candyland themed set for awhile but still haven't gotten around to it. I'm trying to decide if I 'need' some of this fabric to inspire me.
> 
> http://www.fortworthfabricstudio.co...1032_g&tracking4=search 21032_g&pid=1#21032_g
> 
> Here are a couple things I've been working on.



Cute idea with the plastic bags.  And I love, love, love the Candyland fabric.  You may not need it but I SURE "NEED" it.  If nothing else, just to add to my stash.  Ha!



kdzbear said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Kristin aka kdzbear. I have been lurking on this thread for awhile.I finally decided to introduce myself. Many of you know me from the Big Give.  I am friends with some of you on Facebook. My son, Tyler, was a recipient of the Big Give last November and he loves his Stitch clothes! I have signed up to help on the Big Give when I can. I mostly sew shorts and skirts. I have sewn doll clothes, Halloween costumes and pjs for my oldest daughter. I have a serger that I only used to make weighted therapy blankets until recently. My girls are 2 and almost 10. Tyler will be 5 at the end of June. This morning I attempted my first pillowcase dress. Hayley loves the Little Einsteins and I found some clearance Einsteins material at Hancock and decided to give it a try. The finished dress is below!
> 
> -Kristin



Welcome Kristin.  My daughter's name is Kristin and spelled the same.  Your outfit is really cute.  



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Finally have some new things to contribute!
> 
> Here is Kaitlyn's birthday dress. She turns 4 on Sunday. First time making the Aline. It came out cute, but I need more practice. Just pretend like you don't see any mistakes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a skirt I a made for a customer. First time working with this pattern, but it came together easily. I'm sure I'll get alot of use out of this pattern.



Both the a-line and the skirt are so cute.  I really like making the a-line too.  I added ruffles to my first one this week.  The pattern doesn't give you instructions but I think it was a cute added touch.  I am posting pictures shortly.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> How are you feeling today, Wendy?  Hope your head is better!
> 
> We're driving down to Ft Lauderdale tomorrow...Marissa has her dance audition with Royal Caribbean.  DH had to take the holiday off (aww, lol) so we've got a hotel on the beach to play around in while she does her thing.  The audition is early Sunday am, we'll be leaving tomorrow when he gets out of work, hopefully by 3pm.  It's a 4 hour ride from here.



Good luck to Marissa!



the_seamstress said:


> *Finally! It's done! *
> 
> *5-28-10 Grayson's room
> w/ New Cloud-Paint-Job*
> 
> 
> 
> _**Click Thumbnail to Enlarge Pix**_
> 
> I don't think it turned out as good as I had hoped ...
> But I never said I was great at sponge-painting.
> So, this will do, for now.



The room looks adorable.  Do you have a theme for bedding or decorating?


----------



## hollybearsmom

I CASE'd this minnie cutie pattern from this thread and made it with sequin and beads for my dd..









We have one week to go!
Shameless request to read my pre-trippie and anyone want Fairy Godmail???

Beth


----------



## tricia

the_seamstress said:


> *Finally! It's done! *
> 
> *5-28-10 Grayson's room
> w/ New Cloud-Paint-Job*
> 
> 
> 
> _**Click Thumbnail to Enlarge Pix**_
> 
> I don't think it turned out as good as I had hoped ...
> But I never said I was great at sponge-painting.
> So, this will do, for now.




Great job.  My mom loves cool paint jobs like this and is always looking for something new.  I will have to show her.




Adi12982 said:


> I LOVE all your outfits - but was wondering where did you get that pretty flower fabric, I LOVE it!



I'm not Nicole, but I'm pretty sure that is Plain Jane by Michael Miller


----------



## kdzbear

billwendy said:


> Hi Kristin!!! Hayley looks adorable!!! How Tyler doing these days?
> 
> Lisa - AMAZING!!
> 
> WELCOME GRAYSON!!!!
> 
> ANyone doing anything fun this weekend? We are headed to the shore tomorrow am.



Thank you for all of the warm welcomes! Tyler is doing great. He is playing ball in the Miracle League! It is an amazing league for kids with any disability. They have beeper balls for blind and visually impaired kids. Kids in wheelchairs can play! It it so awesome to watch these kids play each week. Tyler is in many of the picture on the For the Love of Chance site on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/For-The-Love-of-Chance-Center/230707835226?v=photos He is on the Athletics team, which wears the green and white jerseys. Thanks for asking about him!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hey, has anyone ever had a headache that lasted a few days? I've tried advil, alieve, tylenol and excedrin. I've drank a ton of water, tried a caffinated drink...what else can I do!! Its right on the top of my head, a dully ache. The only thing different is that I had stopped taking my Advair on Saturday (bad allergy season is past for me for spring)...any ideas??? I'd be ever so grateful!!!!


Wendy, I sure do hope you are finding out what is causing the headaches.  Prayers said dearest friend that you get out of pain and find out why.  



revrob said:


> here's  a pic of our pirate gear


I just think this is an adorable picture! Great outfits.



revrob said:


> It will be less than two months after we move to Houston.  We weren't planning to take another trip this year.  However, our family has been through a lot in the last few months, and we NEED a vacation.  We talked about Robert and I just going somewhere, and we decided that we really wanted to take the kids.  We got in on the free dining deal - and we're staying at AKL Club level.  We're not even using our DVC points!  I'm SO ready!


Why are you not using the points?  AKL CL is wonderfula nd you will love the safari!  Have a great time.



LisaZoe said:


> Here are a couple things I've been working on.


Lisa, amazing as always.  You sell on that site right?  Just amazing work on all you do and all by hand.  



kdzbear said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Kristin aka kdzbear. I have been lurking on this thread for awhile.I finally decided to introduce myself. Many of you know me from the Big Give.  I am friends with some of you on Facebook. My son, Tyler, was a recipient of the Big Give last November and he loves his Stitch clothes! I have signed up to help on the Big Give when I can. I mostly sew shorts and skirts. I have sewn doll clothes, Halloween costumes and pjs for my oldest daughter. I have a serger that I only used to make weighted therapy blankets until recently. My girls are 2 and almost 10. Tyler will be 5 at the end of June. This morning I attempted my first pillowcase dress. Hayley loves the Little Einsteins and I found some clearance Einsteins material at Hancock and decided to give it a try. The finished dress is below!
> 
> -Kristin


Welcome Kristin, super job on the Dress!  You will find yourself growing in skilz and making more quickly.  You are off to super start and glad to have you join us.



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here is Kaitlyn's birthday dress. She turns 4 on Sunday. First time making the Aline. It came out cute, but I need more practice. Just pretend like you don't see any mistakes!


I don't see a single mistake and congrats on the skirt with apron sale.  It is very cute and look wonderful.


princesskayla said:


> You are going to have to tell me how it was, staying club level. We will be going in Sept and staying on club level as well. We have ressies to do the sunrise safari - are you going to do that during your stay? This is our major all out Disney trip and we have always wanted to stay at AKL. That reminds me - I better get started on my customs. I only have a few months left.


Congrats on the AKL CL and the safari.  YOu will love it!  Please post pictures of what you make to share.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> We're driving down to Ft Lauderdale tomorrow...Marissa has her dance audition with Royal Caribbean.  DH had to take the holiday off (aww, lol) so we've got a hotel on the beach to play around in while she does her thing.  The audition is early Sunday am, we'll be leaving tomorrow when he gets out of work, hopefully by 3pm.  It's a 4 hour ride from here.


Wishing Marissa good luck and break a leg.  Why do we say that?  Enjoy the beach.



squirrel said:


> I get to spend all day tomorrow taking First Aid training.  So wish that people that have taken it so many times could do a half or 3/4 day of refresher and then take the exam.  I'm off to read my 3 yr old reference guide as I only signed up yesterday and didn't pick up the new book.


We take the course each year and I am glad to know what to do if needed.  I just hope we don't need.  We do take the refresher course and then go in to test out.



hollybearsmom said:


> I CASE'd this minnie cutie pattern from this thread and made it with sequin and beads for my dd..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth


Beth, very unique idea for the shirt.  I am sorry but don't know anyone there right now.


kdzbear said:


> Thank you for all of the warm welcomes! Tyler is doing great. He is playing ball in the Miracle League! It is an amazing league for kids with any disability. They have beeper balls for blind and visually impaired kids. Kids in wheelchairs can play! It it so awesome to watch these kids play each week. Tyler is in many of the picture on the For the Love of Chance site on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/For-The-Love-of-Chance-Center/230707835226?v=photos He is on the Athletics team, which wears the green and white jerseys. Thanks for asking about him!


Yeah for Tyler and how wonderful they have a team for him and all our kiddos.  Glad to have you on the forum.


----------



## revrob

MinnieVanMom said:


> Why are you not using the points?  AKL CL is wonderfula nd you will love the safari!  Have a great time.



There weren't any units available  in CL at the time that we wanted to go.  We may have been able to do a Savanna view room, or stay somewhere else, but we really wanted to do CL and with free dining, it seemed like a pretty good deal for us.  We may end up renting out our points to help finance the expense, or we may just bank them and do another trip next year.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

hollybearsmom said:


> I CASE'd this minnie cutie pattern from this thread and made it with sequin and beads for my dd..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have one week to go!
> Shameless request to read my pre-trippie and anyone want Fairy Godmail???
> 
> Beth



This is so cute!!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

I just purchased a Brother PE780D!!! 

After some trials and tribulations with bobbin tension.  I think we are going to have a lovely relationship. 


Yay!


----------



## squirrel

No, we get a certification that last 3 yrs.  I'm sure they don't offer a refresher course that is shorter.  There is a test at the end.  It's really not too bad, it just eats up the weekend and I just have tomorrow to do all the things I normally do on the weekend.

I did manage to make waffles for my niece this evening, so she will have waffles next Sat morning.  She only gets them on the weekend.  I hope my Mickey Waffler isn't dying, it didn't cook them as crisp as usual.

Tomorrow I will make her bread and maybe muffins if I feel like it.  I make her a lot of things as she is lactose intollerant.  One week I had her bread made and it never got over to her house.  My sister ended up packing her crackers and cheese (soy), pickles and ham for lunch along with some fruit.  After not having a sandwich for two days my niece asked her mom "Why don't I get sandwiches anymore?".


----------



## ConnieB

teresajoy said:


> This one I made up my own pattern:



Any chance you sell your pattern?   If so, please PM me.


----------



## ncmomof2

Great stuff posted lately, as usual!  I had a 6 hour class for my new embroidery machine today.  It was boring at times but I did pick up some great pionters.  Now I need to get some fabric, and some nerve to stitch out one of HeatherSue's designs on a t-shirt.  Here are two of the three things I have made so far (the other thing was two burp cloths with the name embridered on them).  Nothing amazing, but all gifts.


----------



## hollybearsmom

Denise - I love that tote bag!  Great gift.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ncmomof2 said:


> Great stuff posted lately, as usual!  I had a 6 hour class for my new embroidery machine today.  It was boring at times but I did pick up some great pionters.  Now I need to get some fabric, and some nerve to stitch out one of HeatherSue's designs on a t-shirt.  Here are two of the three things I have made so far (the other thing was two burp cloths with the name embridered on them).  Nothing amazing, but all gifts.


What kind of machine did you get?  You work looks great!  Do you like it?  Congrats and I can't see what else you make , you are very creative.



Costumesaremylife said:


> I just purchased a Brother PE780D!!!
> 
> After some trials and tribulations with bobbin tension.  I think we are going to have a lovely relationship.
> Yay!


Glad you worked out the problems with your tension.  That is always a tricky fish.  You both need to post pictures of your machines and then keep posting your creative works.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

It is 37 degrees with snow in forecast.  Today I will clean my clothing room and then start to hand sew the last quilt I made.  I will start the quilt, yes, if I keep saying that will it get done?

I also had DH run the budget for me for the summer.  I was getting almost sick worrying about money.  With the fun filled summer and he picking up the rowing frame for our white water raft, I will have $146 left after paying for the summer of fun.  Yeah that is good news.

Our summer is filled with a trip to yellowstone next week, 3 quilt classes, a trip to Disneyland, a trip to Logan.  The best part is that our DD is going to stay the summer with us.  Her favorite graphic designer is going to give a lesson for a day.  

Then we have our new whitewater raft and plan to go on scenic trips when DH is at work and the hit the whitewater on the weekends.  We are also doing a camp/raft weekend in Teton national  park.

With our schedule for the summer I don't think much sewing is in my future.  I must get that quilt slip stitched!

Thanks for reading my ramble.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I'm barely keeping up while I try to put appliques on what feels like every piece of clothing in the house.    Everything's been really cute though.

Here's what we have so far.

For Animal Kingdom:






























For Akershus (it still needs a hem):


----------



## littlepeppers

ncmomof2 said:


>



Love the bag & dress.  I must ask where you found pink w/ white dot material.  I've been looking for some, but don't like ordering fabric online.  I like to feel it before I buy it.


----------



## littlepeppers

Really wonderful thing lately ladies!!!!!.  I've been too busy to keep up w/ getting the pool set up & the kids wanting to go in all the time.  I've only been popping in really fast.

DH & DS are camping tonight so I'm working on our outfits.  Maybe I can get my MOM to watch DD so I can really concentrate.  You know 

SEW, SEW.....Mom, where is my ....... SEW, SEW, SEW......Mom, she is in my room......SEW......Mom!....SEW.....Mom!!!!.....SEW......MOM!!!, MOM!!!!!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Here's my new machine.  I think he's  a boy.  Now he needs a name.


----------



## squirrel

Costumesaremylife said:


> Here's my new machine.  I think he's  a boy.  Now he needs a name.




How about Brody


----------



## Disneymom1218

squirrel said:


> How about Brody



I like that too. Brody the Brother.


----------



## ireland_nicole

the_seamstress said:


> *Finally! It's done! *
> 
> *5-28-10 Grayson's room
> w/ New Cloud-Paint-Job*
> 
> 
> 
> _**Click Thumbnail to Enlarge Pix**_
> 
> I don't think it turned out as good as I had hoped ...
> But I never said I was great at sponge-painting.
> So, this will do, for now.



I love it- You did a great job!



Adi12982 said:


> I LOVE all your outfits - but was wondering where did you get that pretty flower fabric, I LOVE it!


Aww, thanks!  I can't wait for pics in good light, w/ hairbows and accessories, etc.  Only 4 days to go until we leave!  That fabric is from the Michael Miller plain jane line; I got some of it from a coop, some from fabric.com, some from quilthome.com, and a tiny bit from a local shop.  You can also check auction sites.  The flower is the small floral print.  I really love working with it- wish I'd bought loads more!


hollybearsmom said:


> I CASE'd this minnie cutie pattern from this thread and made it with sequin and beads for my dd..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have one week to go!
> Shameless request to read my pre-trippie and anyone want Fairy Godmail???
> 
> Beth


Cute- Very creative!


ncmomof2 said:


> Great stuff posted lately, as usual!  I had a 6 hour class for my new embroidery machine today.  It was boring at times but I did pick up some great pionters.  Now I need to get some fabric, and some nerve to stitch out one of HeatherSue's designs on a t-shirt.  Here are two of the three things I have made so far (the other thing was two burp cloths with the name embridered on them).  Nothing amazing, but all gifts.


Great job!


100AcrePrincess said:


> I'm barely keeping up while I try to put appliques on what feels like every piece of clothing in the house.    Everything's been really cute though.
> 
> Here's what we have so far.
> 
> For Animal Kingdom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Akershus (it still needs a hem):


Cute, cute, cute!


Costumesaremylife said:


> Here's my new machine.  I think he's  a boy.  Now he needs a name.



He's very handsome all my machines are girls, though.  My brother is a pes700ii, so I named her Perla (started w/ Priscilla, but she didn't like it; kept having thread issues- haven't had any since I changed the name LOL)


----------



## MinnieVanMom

100AcrePrincess said:


> I'm barely keeping up while I try to put appliques on what feels like every piece of clothing in the house.    Everything's been really cute though.
> 
> Here's what we have so far.
> 
> For Animal Kingdom:


I love the little detail that make an outfit, the trim on the sleeves is so pretty and the dress is just lovely.  Love the princess outfit for Princess dining.  



littlepeppers said:


> Really wonderful thing lately ladies!!!!!.  I've been too busy to keep up w/ getting the pool set up & the kids wanting to go in all the time.  I've only been popping in really fast.
> 
> DH & DS are camping tonight so I'm working on our outfits.  Maybe I can get my MOM to watch DD so I can really concentrate.  You know
> 
> SEW, SEW.....Mom, where is my ....... SEW, SEW, SEW......Mom, she is in my room......SEW......Mom!....SEW.....Mom!!!!.....SEW......MOM!!!, MOM!!!!!


Have fun sewing with the boys gone.



Costumesaremylife said:


> Here's my new machine.  I think he's  a boy.  Now he needs a name.


Glad you posted the picture and congrats.


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Thanks! The pattern for the skirt is the maisie apron skirt. I found it on youcanmakethis.com of course!
> 
> I really loved it, the instructions were clear and the skirt goes together easily.


It is adorable! 



hollybearsmom said:


> I CASE'd this minnie cutie pattern from this thread and made it with sequin and beads for my dd..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have one week to go!
> Shameless request to read my pre-trippie and anyone want Fairy Godmail???
> 
> Beth



I'm reading your PTR!  This is such a cute idea with the sequins!





ConnieB said:


> Any chance you sell your pattern?   If so, please PM me.



I wish I did! I've thought about it, but I'm not even sure where I'd start! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Great stuff posted lately, as usual!  I had a 6 hour class for my new embroidery machine today.  It was boring at times but I did pick up some great pionters.  Now I need to get some fabric, and some nerve to stitch out one of HeatherSue's designs on a t-shirt.  Here are two of the three things I have made so far (the other thing was two burp cloths with the name embridered on them).  Nothing amazing, but all gifts.



I love these!!!! That little dress is too cute! I'm glad you got your own machine. 


MinnieVanMom said:


> It is 37 degrees with snow in forecast.  Today I will clean my clothing room and then start to hand sew the last quilt I made.  I will start the quilt, yes, if I keep saying that will it get done?
> 
> I also had DH run the budget for me for the summer.  I was getting almost sick worrying about money.  With the fun filled summer and he picking up the rowing frame for our white water raft, I will have $146 left after paying for the summer of fun.  Yeah that is good news.
> 
> Our summer is filled with a trip to yellowstone next week, 3 quilt classes, a trip to Disneyland, a trip to Logan.  The best part is that our DD is going to stay the summer with us.  Her favorite graphic designer is going to give a lesson for a day.
> 
> Then we have our new whitewater raft and plan to go on scenic trips when DH is at work and the hit the whitewater on the weekends.  We are also doing a camp/raft weekend in Teton national  park.
> 
> With our schedule for the summer I don't think much sewing is in my future.  I must get that quilt slip stitched!
> 
> Thanks for reading my ramble.



37???? BRRRRRRRRRRRR It's 86 and muggy here in Michigan today. Of course, Thursday, when I am chaperoning a class trip for Arminda's class, (to Michigan's Adventure Amusement Park)  it's suppose to be 60 and thunderstroms. Fun fun. 

It sounds like you have a fun summer planned, once you actually GET summer! How old is your daughter? I didn't realize you had one! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> I'm barely keeping up while I try to put appliques on what feels like every piece of clothing in the house.    Everything's been really cute though.
> 
> Here's what we have so far.
> 
> For Animal Kingdom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Akershus (it still needs a hem):



The AK outfits are great!!! And the Cindy dress is gorgeous!!! 



Costumesaremylife said:


> Here's my new machine.  I think he's  a boy.  Now he needs a name.



I like Brody too! Congrats on the new machine!


----------



## GrammaBelle

I tried my first embroidery that involved changing colors and hooping an actual clothing item, not just fabric. As you can see by the picture, it didn't come out perfectly. Is it because the t-shirt fabric moved during the stitching? How do I prevent that?





here's the close up; you can see that some of the stitches didn't meet up or cover all the way around, and by the time I was on the last balloon the stitching didn't line up with the initial tack-down stitches. I didn't remove the hoop at all during stitching, just changed thread colors as carefully as possible!






Help! I wish I had bought this machine locally, with lessons, instead of saving money by buying through the internet.


----------



## RMAMom

I had the longest post this morning with quotes and when I tried to spell check before posting the computer froze and I lost the whole thing 

Anyway, I love all the latest creations and I think Grayson will love his new room!

I still haven't started sewing! Friday DH went to the Dr. because his leg (calf)has been sore for about a week now and on Thursday it started swelling. The Doc sent him for an ultrasound and from there we went to the ER where he was admitted with a DVT (blood clot) The clot goes from his groin to his knee! He is home know on both injectable and oral blood thinners and he has to go for blood work every couple of days and they will repeat the ultrasound in a few weeks. I'm afraid to say this but I am going to try to sew this afternoon/evening and all day tomorrow. I am trying to make some things to take with us for DGD when we go out to OK to visit and to meet our new DGS who is due any day now. We are due to fly out on the 10th so I am quickly running out of time! I hope you are all enjoying your holiday weekend!


----------



## ncmomof2

MinnieVanMom said:


> What kind of machine did you get?  You work looks great!  Do you like it?  Congrats and I can't see what else you make , you are very creative.



Thanks!  I got the Brother 1500D.  I love it!  The editing option is so nice.  I just bought some Toy Story fabric to make dresses for the new movie 



littlepeppers said:


> Love the bag & dress.  I must ask where you found pink w/ white dot material.  I've been looking for some, but don't like ordering fabric online.  I like to feel it before I buy it.



The fabric is from Chez Ami which is a children's clothing company but they sell their fabric after the season.  Their fabric is so nice!  You can't touch it first but I guarentee you will love it!  They don't have the dot right now but keep and eye on the clearance sectionf ro some cute, cheap stuff.


----------



## revrob

GrammaBelle said:


> I tried my first embroidery that involved changing colors and hooping an actual clothing item, not just fabric. As you can see by the picture, it didn't come out perfectly. Is it because the t-shirt fabric moved during the stitching? How do I prevent that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the close up; you can see that some of the stitches didn't meet up or cover all the way around, and by the time I was on the last balloon the stitching didn't line up with the initial tack-down stitches. I didn't remove the hoop at all during stitching, just changed thread colors as carefully as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help! I wish I had bought this machine locally, with lessons, instead of saving money by buying through the internet.



What kind of stabilizer did you use?  When I embroider tshirts, I use fusible mesh stabilizer and it really does make a difference in the stitch out, I feel.  
It also seems that it makes it easier to hoop the shirt tight because I fuse the stabilizer on the back of the shirt first and it kinda gives the bottom hoop something to grip on to, if that makes sense.  Another method is to hoop the stabilizer, then DON'T hoop the shirt but baste it down to the stabilizer before you stitch.  That seems to hold the shirt tightly so that it doesn't move.

It looks to me like the bobbin thread was pulling up (thus the white sections in the stitching) during the stitch out.  What does the back of the shirt look like?  Is there mostly the color showing, or a lot of white?  If this is a tension issue, you will probably see more white on the back than color.  If the bottom tension is too loose, it could cause the white stitching on top.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

GrammaBelle said:


> I tried my first embroidery that involved changing colors and hooping an actual clothing item, not just fabric. As you can see by the picture, it didn't come out perfectly. Is it because the t-shirt fabric moved during the stitching? How do I prevent that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the close up; you can see that some of the stitches didn't meet up or cover all the way around, and by the time I was on the last balloon the stitching didn't line up with the initial tack-down stitches. I didn't remove the hoop at all during stitching, just changed thread colors as carefully as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help! I wish I had bought this machine locally, with lessons, instead of saving money by buying through the internet.



Hooping is an art of practice, but I agree with the iron on stabilizer OR I like to use the KK2000 spray adhesive by Sulky.  I lightly spray my cut away stabilizer and then hand press it on the back side of the tee fabric.  Sometimes a tee will get pushed around the hoop if your foot height is too low as well, so that was another thought I had.  Plus if your tension is too tight, this can also push around fabric and distort a little. I'd dial back at least a few notches.  I can't remember what machine you purchased...is it a brother?  I can help you through menus to adjust your tension if so, otherwise I'm totally lost.  Don't throw the shirt away though, if you don't like how it turned out you can make that one your Guinea Pig to try out new methods   I also went through my hubby's t shirt drawer and claimed a few of his less than stellar shirts to practice hooping and different stabilizers on.  Hooping tee shirts is probably one of the hardest things to get in the groove with...right up there with extra fluffy towels!


----------



## GrammaBelle

revrob said:


> What kind of stabilizer did you use?  When I embroider tshirts, I use fusible mesh stabilizer and it really does make a difference in the stitch out, I feel.
> It also seems that it makes it easier to hoop the shirt tight because I fuse the stabilizer on the back of the shirt first and it kinda gives the bottom hoop something to grip on to, if that makes sense.  Another method is to hoop the stabilizer, then DON'T hoop the shirt but baste it down to the stabilizer before you stitch.  That seems to hold the shirt tightly so that it doesn't move.
> 
> It looks to me like the bobbin thread was pulling up (thus the white sections in the stitching) during the stitch out.  What does the back of the shirt look like?  Is there mostly the color showing, or a lot of white?  If this is a tension issue, you will probably see more white on the back than color.  If the bottom tension is too loose, it could cause the white stitching on top.





Diz-Mommy said:


> Hooping is an art of practice, but I agree with the iron on stabilizer OR I like to use the KK2000 spray adhesive by Sulky.  I lightly spray my cut away stabilizer and then hand press it on the back side of the tee fabric.  Sometimes a tee will get pushed around the hoop if your foot height is too low as well, so that was another thought I had.  Plus if your tension is too tight, this can also push around fabric and distort a little. I'd dial back at least a few notches.  I can't remember what machine you purchased...is it a brother?  I can help you through menus to adjust your tension if so, otherwise I'm totally lost.  Don't throw the shirt away though, if you don't like how it turned out you can make that one your Guinea Pig to try out new methods   I also went through my hubby's t shirt drawer and claimed a few of his less than stellar shirts to practice hooping and different stabilizers on.  Hooping tee shirts is probably one of the hardest things to get in the groove with...right up there with extra fluffy towels!



Thanks for the suggestions.  Off to Joanns for some different stabilizer and spray adhesive, and yes the machine is a Brother PE700II.  I didn't even know I could adjust the tension on it! I already planned on using this t-shirt as a guinea pig--I'll just put the design in different spots till I figure it out, then I'm going to cut on it and see if it fringes at the edges like a cover-up I got on vacation once!


----------



## SallyfromDE

GrammaBelle said:


> I tried my first embroidery that involved changing colors and hooping an actual clothing item, not just fabric. As you can see by the picture, it didn't come out perfectly. Is it because the t-shirt fabric moved during the stitching? How do I prevent that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the close up; you can see that some of the stitches didn't meet up or cover all the way around, and by the time I was on the last balloon the stitching didn't line up with the initial tack-down stitches. I didn't remove the hoop at all during stitching, just changed thread colors as carefully as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help! I wish I had bought this machine locally, with lessons, instead of saving money by buying through the internet.



I think knits take practice until you find a "system" you like. I like to use Sulky totally stable, and then put a floater peice underneath. Do you have an embroidery store near you? Some have classes on different techniques. I want to take one that is in stalblizer, you'd think I'd do it since it's only about $10.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I need help on how to embroider fonts. I can easily use the font on the machine, because you pick your lettering and it fits in the program "box". But I purchased some Disney font, and want to put Kirstas name on a little bag. But I can't figure out how I line up the lettering. I use the Brother 780D. Any help?


----------



## littlepeppers

I finished my 1st Disney 2010 trip outfit.  Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  5 months left & 17outfits to go.

This is DD4 Hollywood Studio outfit.  Thinking of putting a white tshirt under it instead of black.
Front




Back





I've been sewing, but just haven't taken pictures.  Here are the last few things I've done.
1st attempt Round neck dress.  (learned that I can't do round tab ends)





Heather Sue little Jazz a-line










Decided to try to make a ribbon flower.  It came out ok.


----------



## McDuck

I'm scared to look how many pages behind I am now.  

But I did sew today!!!!!!!!

Here is my blouse for the generational photo my mom, DD, and I are going to take next month.  






(Please pardon any stray threads...I did not clip danglers before trying it on)

I still have to put Kaity's dress together.  But my *very* next project is going to be a pillowcase dress for the Imagination Movers concert next Sunday!


----------



## littlepeppers

McDuck said:


> Here is my blouse for the generational photo my mom, DD, and I are going to take next month.
> 
> But my *very* next project is going to be a pillowcase dress for the Imagination Movers concert next Sunday!



Love the top.  I'm scared to sew for myself.  I don't want to see the yardage needed.

DS8 saw the Imagination Movers when he was 3yrs old.  This was before they were very popular.  How much do the tickets go for these days?  I think we only paid $15.  I bought both of their CDs were a grand total of $20.


----------



## kdzbear

Instructions for making a weighted blanket






Supplies needed: 1-2 yards of fleece fabric, Plastic Pellets

1)	Determine the child’s weight. Then for example the child weighs 40 pounds, you would need 5 lbs. of plastic pellets. You take 10% of her body weight and add one pound to determine the amount of plastic pellets to use. 
2)	For a smaller child you will need one yard of fabric and for a larger child you will need 2 yards of fabric.






3)	 Fold the material in half length wise. Then use a serger to sew up both sides. Leave the top open. The bottom seam will be the fold.
4)	Then with regular or sewing chalk make 4 or 5 long vertical rows down the length of the blanket. Then go back and make 4-5" horizontal rows. These will be your pockets. 
In a one yard blanket your pockets will be 4”x4” square pockets
In a two yard blanket your pockets will be 7”x5” and more rectangular pockets











5)	You will need to purchase plastic pellets from a hobby store such as Hobby Lobby. These can be found in the doll and teddy bear making aisle. They normally come in 2 lb. bags.










6)      Sew the vertical lengthwise pockets so you can drop the 1/4 cup of pellets down each pocket before sewing across vertically.
7)	 I put about 1/4 cups of pellets in each pocket and then pin across vertically. Then you will have to sew vertically across to seal these pockets. I would use heavy thread and back stitch at each start and end of each pocket. I did not do this with Tyler's heaviest blanket and I have had to go back and fix threads that have pulled out. Just keep repeating as you go up each row until you reach the top. Make sure you pin the pellets below where you are sewing as they will break your needles.





8)	The 1 yard / 2 lb. blankets never came apart. Then you fill the next columns of pellets across vertically and sew across. You do this until you reach the top. 
9)	The blanket will get heavy and hard to maneuver around the sewing machine. Once you sew shut the last pocket go ahead and serge the top seam shut too. 






The blankets can be washed in the washer. They are safe to go in the dryer, but I hang mine over a drying rack and due to the weight of the pellets they are dry in about 30 minutes. It is amazing how fast they dry!

I have tried to include helpful pictures and a diagram. Let me know if you have any more questions.

-Kristin


----------



## McDuck

littlepeppers said:


> Love the top.  I'm scared to sew for myself.  I don't want to see the yardage needed.



Thanks!    I wasn't thrilled with the size I had to make, but the good thing about having sewn it is there's no size inside of it!  :lol:



> DS8 saw the Imagination Movers when he was 3yrs old.  This was before they were very popular.  How much do the tickets go for these days?  I think we only paid $15.  I bought both of their CDs were a grand total of $20.



Mine were 75 cents each.  (But that's because they are having a free show at UNO because it's going to be filmed for a Disney Channel special.  The 75 cents was the Ticketmaster service charge.)

I saw the Movers on WWL one morning while I was getting ready before work--this was before they were big outside NOLA and before I ever even met my DH...and thought "There's a group I would let my kids (when I have them) listen to!"  So excited they've made it big!


----------



## McDuck

I love the fabric flower!!!  It's neat you have ribbon on the hems...my mom and I were shopping at Dillard's and I was thinking how cute ribbon would look on the hems of some stuff I plan on making for Kaity.  Now I KNOW it will look really cute!!!   



littlepeppers said:


> I finished my 1st Disney 2010 trip outfit.  Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  5 months left & 17outfits to go.
> 
> This is DD4 Hollywood Studio outfit.  Thinking of putting a white tshirt under it instead of black.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been sewing, but just haven't taken pictures.  Here are the last few things I've done.
> 1st attempt Round neck dress.  (learned that I can't do round tab ends)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Sue little Jazz a-line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to try to make a ribbon flower.  It came out ok.


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

Does anyone know of a good "free" pattern for little kid's shorts? I have carla c's pattern but i dont know if they can be made into shorts... the pattern pieces are so big... so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NaeNae

kdzbear said:


> Instructions for making a weighted blanket-Kristin



Thanks so much for the directions!


----------



## ireland_nicole

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> Does anyone know of a good "free" pattern for little kid's shorts? I have carla c's pattern but i dont know if they can be made into shorts... the pattern pieces are so big... so any help would be appreciated.



Go ahead and use the easy fit pattern and just make them shorts length; I use them for shorts constantly- I've probably made well over 30 pairs by now.


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

ireland_nicole said:


> Go ahead and use the easy fit pattern and just make them shorts length; I use them for shorts constantly- I've probably made well over 30 pairs by now.



will it work if i need to make them in a size 2 and a 9 inch outseam? My little girl is 6 but she is VERY skinny.....???


----------



## littlepeppers

ireland_nicole said:


> I've probably made well over 30 pairs by now.



I need to get my DH to print my Easy Fit pattern at work next week.  I'm dying to try it, but I need the pages to flip through.  Scrolling through it isn't cutting it for me


----------



## cajunfan

Does anyone have a Singer 2932? I bought this machine in November of last year, and I am already having a problem with it...I can't even turn the manual wheel!

Any thoughts?

Lynn


----------



## ncmomof2

I finally tried one of HeatherSue's designs.  It worked pretty well.  I had alot of trouble hooping the t-shirt.  It is just so mch fabric to get around.  I used a poly mesh stabalizer and used the spray adhesive to attach the shirt, no hooping the shirt.  My problem came when I was trimming the applique because I was afraid to take the hoop completely out so I did not get it trimmed close enough.  Any advise?  This was an XL shirt on a 6X10 hoop.


----------



## littlepeppers

ncmomof2 said:


> I finally tried one of HeatherSue's designs.  It worked pretty well.



Lookes great to me.  I can't wait until she is back open!  I need to make some purchaces.


----------



## teresajoy

littlepeppers said:


> I finished my 1st Disney 2010 trip outfit.  Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  5 months left & 17outfits to go.
> 
> This is DD4 Hollywood Studio outfit.  Thinking of putting a white tshirt under it instead of black.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> Heather Sue little Jazz a-line



Really cute outfits!!! I like the way the black shirt looks, I would keep it! The little Jasmine is adorable!!! The fabric behind her is really neat! 

You have been busy, everything looks adorable! 



McDuck said:


> I'm scared to look how many pages behind I am now.
> 
> But I did sew today!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is my blouse for the generational photo my mom, DD, and I are going to take next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please pardon any stray threads...I did not clip danglers before trying it on)
> 
> I still have to put Kaity's dress together.  But my *very* next project is going to be a pillowcase dress for the Imagination Movers concert next Sunday!



You look great!!! I don't recall seeing a picture of you before! I am always scared to make things for myself. Your top turned out wonderful! 



kdzbear said:


> Instructions for making a weighted blanket
> 
> I have tried to include helpful pictures and a diagram. Let me know if you have any more questions.
> 
> -Kristin



Do you mind if I put the instructions on the Disboutique blog? 



ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> Does anyone know of a good "free" pattern for little kid's shorts? I have carla c's pattern but i dont know if they can be made into shorts... the pattern pieces are so big... so any help would be appreciated.



You can absolutely make them into shorts. 



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally tried one of HeatherSue's designs.  It worked pretty well.  I had alot of trouble hooping the t-shirt.  It is just so mch fabric to get around.  I used a poly mesh stabalizer and used the spray adhesive to attach the shirt, no hooping the shirt.  My problem came when I was trimming the applique because I was afraid to take the hoop completely out so I did not get it trimmed close enough.  Any advise?  This was an XL shirt on a 6X10 hoop.



I don't see any problems with this, but you really do need to unhoop it to trim it nice and close. 


WOAH!!! That didn't come out right!!!!! ​​I just re-read this, I think I was tired when I typed that up!!!  I meant you need to take it out of the machine, not unhoop! Whatever you do, do NOT take the material out of the the hoop, just the hoop off the machine! 

Hopefully I didn't confuse too many people! 



littlepeppers said:


> Lookes great to me.  I can't wait until she is back open!  I need to make some purchaces.


Soon, very soon....  
I just want her to get home, we are missing them!!! Lydia keeps crying for Tessa!


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

ok sooo.. lol you tell me I can make CarlaC's easy fits into shorts... the problem i am having is that the pattern, size 2, when put together is already 16'' long... I only need it to be about 9" to 11"... so what do I do???


----------



## NaeNae

ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> ok sooo.. lol you tell me I can make CarlaC's easy fits into shorts... the problem i am having is that the pattern, size 2, when put together is already 16'' long... I only need it to be about 9" to 11"... so what do I do???



I have to do the same thing for my DGD's.  I had to take an inch off the top of the pattern (where the elastic would be), the pattern seemed to ride too high and looked like "urkel" pants.   If you shorten the top of the pattern then a 9" outseam would result in a 2" inseam, 11" outseam = 4" inseam.  Just fold the leg of your pattern up underneath to the finished outseam measurment plus the 1" turn down for the elastic casing, plus the amount of the hem.  So if you want a finished outseam measurment of 9" then you would want your pattern piece to measure 9+1(casing)+1 1/4(hem)= 11 1/4" along the outseam edge of the pattern.  Clear as mud right!!


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

NaeNae said:


> I have to do the same thing for my DGD's.  I had to take an inch off the top of the pattern (where the elastic would be), the pattern seemed to ride too high and looked like "urkel" pants.   If you shorten the top of the pattern then a 9" outseam would result in a 2" inseam, 11" outseam = 4" inseam.  Just fold the leg of your pattern up underneath to the finished outseam measurment plus the 1" turn down for the elastic casing, plus the amount of the hem.  So if you want a finished outseam measurment of 9" then you would want your pattern piece to measure 9+1(casing)+1 1/4(hem)= 11 1/4" along the outseam edge of the pattern.  Clear as mud right!!



Thanks! yes that helps. I kinda thought that that was what i would have to do but i wasnt certain. I wish CarlaC would have put more specific directions for making shorts... oh well lol


----------



## Lfee12

I have found so many inspiration on this thread and thru the links on the first page that I made my first pillowcase dress yesterday. I went to a big fabric fair or convention yesterday (I don't know how to say it in english.There were a lot of booth with all kind of fabrics) I bought the typical Minnie Dress Polka dot and here is what I made:





The Minnie head is still missing (I forgot to buy black fabrics  ) and the hem is not ready yet. I'm not sure if I will use a white border or if I leave it just the way it is. 

Has anybody tried to use the Minnie head as a pocket on the dress? I think it would be handy for a tissue.

Today I'll try to make a matching necklace with a Minnie head made out of polymere clay.


----------



## McDuck

teresajoy said:


> You look great!!! I don't recall seeing a picture of you before! I am always scared to make things for myself. Your top turned out wonderful!



Thanks!  I've got another 10 lbs of pregnancy weight to lose--I keep gaining and losing the same 5 lbs over and over again.  So frustrating!  I was surprised I got the blouse done in one afternoon.  DH said he wasn't surprised.  LOL  Gotta love that guy!



Lfee12 said:


> Has anybody tried to use the Minnie head as a pocket on the dress? I think it would be handy for a tissue.



Your dress came out cute!  I'm curious if anyone has tried the head as a pocket as well.  I laid all my fabrics out and decided what patterns I wanted to use for our Disney trip this December.  For one of my fabric pairs, I've picked a Simplicity pattern for a rounded neck dress that has chickens for pockets on one of the design options, and I thought "Hey, why not Mickey heads?"  Seems like it would be feasible enough!


----------



## ncmomof2

littlepeppers said:


> I finished my 1st Disney 2010 trip outfit.  Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  5 months left & 17outfits to go.
> 
> This is DD4 Hollywood Studio outfit.  Thinking of putting a white tshirt under it instead of black.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



My kids love Pheneas and Ferb!  So cute!



teresajoy said:


> I don't see any problems with this, but you really do need to unhoop it to trim it nice and close.
> 
> 
> !



I am just a perfectionist and there is fraying around the edges because I did not trim it close enough.  My neck was tight by the time I was finished because I was so worried about messing up!


----------



## tricia

Lfee12 said:


> I have found so many inspiration on this thread and thru the links on the first page that I made my first pillowcase dress yesterday. I went to a big fabric fair or convention yesterday (I don't know how to say it in english.There were a lot of booth with all kind of fabrics) I bought the typical Minnie Dress Polka dot and here is what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minnie head is still missing (I forgot to buy black fabrics  ) and the hem is not ready yet. I'm not sure if I will use a white border or if I leave it just the way it is.
> 
> Has anybody tried to use the Minnie head as a pocket on the dress? I think it would be handy for a tissue.
> 
> Today I'll try to make a matching necklace with a Minnie head made out of polymere clay.



Great job, and Welcome.




ncmomof2 said:


> I finally tried one of HeatherSue's designs.  It worked pretty well.  I had alot of trouble hooping the t-shirt.  It is just so mch fabric to get around.  I used a poly mesh stabalizer and used the spray adhesive to attach the shirt, no hooping the shirt.  My problem came when I was trimming the applique because I was afraid to take the hoop completely out so I did not get it trimmed close enough.  Any advise?  This was an XL shirt on a 6X10 hoop.



Looks good to me.  I can't wait for Heather to get home so that I can buy one of her designs to try.




littlepeppers said:


> I finished my 1st Disney 2010 trip outfit.  Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  5 months left & 17outfits to go.
> 
> This is DD4 Hollywood Studio outfit.  Thinking of putting a white tshirt under it instead of black.
> Front



Great job on everything, but I really love the Candace.



McDuck said:


> I'm scared to look how many pages behind I am now.
> 
> But I did sew today!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is my blouse for the generational photo my mom, DD, and I are going to take next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please pardon any stray threads...I did not clip danglers before trying it on)
> 
> I still have to put Kaity's dress together.  But my *very* next project is going to be a pillowcase dress for the Imagination Movers concert next Sunday!



So cute.  I made a tunic into a dress for myself, but don't like it, so I did not finish the hems and it is just sitting in my sewing room.


----------



## kdzbear

teresajoy said:


> Do you mind if I put the instructions on the Disboutique blog?



I do not mind at all. Tyler could not survive without his therapy blanket so if it helps another family then I am willing to share!


----------



## jeniamt

littlepeppers said:


> I finished my 1st Disney 2010 trip outfit.  Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  5 months left & 17outfits to go.
> 
> This is DD4 Hollywood Studio outfit.  Thinking of putting a white tshirt under it instead of black.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



Awesome outfit!  I love Candice!!! The squirrels in my Pants song cracks me up!

Everything else looks great as well!



McDuck said:


> I'm scared to look how many pages behind I am now.
> 
> But I did sew today!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is my blouse for the generational photo my mom, DD, and I are going to take next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please pardon any stray threads...I did not clip danglers before trying it on)
> 
> I still have to put Kaity's dress together.  But my *very* next project is going to be a pillowcase dress for the Imagination Movers concert next Sunday!



Love this, what pattern did you use?




ncmomof2 said:


> I finally tried one of HeatherSue's designs.  It worked pretty well.  I had alot of trouble hooping the t-shirt.  It is just so mch fabric to get around.  I used a poly mesh stabalizer and used the spray adhesive to attach the shirt, no hooping the shirt.  My problem came when I was trimming the applique because I was afraid to take the hoop completely out so I did not get it trimmed close enough.  Any advise?  This was an XL shirt on a 6X10 hoop.



Looks perfect to me!




Lfee12 said:


> I have found so many inspiration on this thread and thru the links on the first page that I made my first pillowcase dress yesterday. I went to a big fabric fair or convention yesterday (I don't know how to say it in english.There were a lot of booth with all kind of fabrics) I bought the typical Minnie Dress Polka dot and here is what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minnie head is still missing (I forgot to buy black fabrics  ) and the hem is not ready yet. I'm not sure if I will use a white border or if I leave it just the way it is.
> 
> Has anybody tried to use the Minnie head as a pocket on the dress? I think it would be handy for a tissue.
> 
> Today I'll try to make a matching necklace with a Minnie head made out of polymere clay.



Great job!  I think the Mickey head as a pocket would be a great idea.


----------



## 3girlsfun

I can't remember---was there a thread some time back that explained how to make hairbows? The thread had pictures for each step. I am going to attempt this today, but I can't seem to find the thread now! 

I still haven't attempted to sew anything bc I am still waiting on DH to fix my sewing machine. So, I figured I could do the hairbows in the meantime.


----------



## ncmomof2

3girlsfun said:


> I can't remember---was there a thread some time back that explained how to make hairbows? The thread had pictures for each step. I am going to attempt this today, but I can't seem to find the thread now!
> 
> I still haven't attempted to sew anything bc I am still waiting on DH to fix my sewing machine. So, I figured I could do the hairbows in the meantime.




girlythingsbows.com is a great place to find instructions for all types of bows!


----------



## 3girlsfun

Thank you for the website! Awesome!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ncmomof2 said:


> I finally tried one of HeatherSue's designs.  It worked pretty well.  I had alot of trouble hooping the t-shirt.  It is just so mch fabric to get around.  I used a poly mesh stabalizer and used the spray adhesive to attach the shirt, no hooping the shirt.  My problem came when I was trimming the applique because I was afraid to take the hoop completely out so I did not get it trimmed close enough.  Any advise?  This was an XL shirt on a 6X10 hoop.


I ran into a lot of problems when doing a big give shirt XL.  I wasn't use the extra fabric, along with me not paying attention, I ruined 4 shirts!!!!  This one looks great.  Go ahead and remove the hoop, just do it with ease and the shirt will be ok.  Looks good.



kdzbear said:


> Instructions for making a weighted blanket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blankets can be washed in the washer. They are safe to go in the dryer, but I hang mine over a drying rack and due to the weight of the pellets they are dry in about 30 minutes. It is amazing how fast they dry!
> 
> I have tried to include helpful pictures and a diagram. Let me know if you have any more questions.
> 
> -Kristin


Thank you Kristin, you are so nice to post how to do this.  Weighted blankets cost a forture.



cajunfan said:


> Does anyone have a Singer 2932? I bought this machine in November of last year, and I am already having a problem with it...I can't even turn the manual wheel!
> 
> Any thoughts
> 
> Lynn


Lynn, I am more adventurous than most so I take out the screws in my machine case to see inside when things go wrong.  Then I call DH over., it is easy take off the case and then if it is something obvious perhaps you will see it.  If not, take it to the shop.


Lfee12 said:


> I have found so many inspiration on this thread and thru the links on the first page that I made my first pillowcase dress yesterday. I went to a big fabric fair or convention yesterday (I don't know how to say it in english.There were a lot of booth with all kind of fabrics) I bought the typical Minnie Dress Polka dot and here is what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minnie head is still missing (I forgot to buy black fabrics  ) and the hem is not ready yet. I'm not sure if I will use a white border or if I leave it just the way it is.
> 
> Has anybody tried to use the Minnie head as a pocket on the dress? I think it would be handy for a tissue.
> 
> Today I'll try to make a matching necklace with a Minnie head made out of polymere clay.


The dress is very cute and who doesn't love minnie dot.  A pocket design would be cute.  You would have to put the design on then sew the pocket and it could be a bit larger than traditional size.  You are very talented to be able to make a necklace also.



McDuck said:


> Thanks!  I've got another 10 lbs of pregnancy weight to lose--I keep gaining and losing the same 5 lbs over and over again.  So frustrating!  I was surprised I got the blouse done in one afternoon.  DH said he wasn't surprised.  LOL  Gotta love that guy!


You look great and having a goal to loose weight is excellent.  Keep up with the program that works for you.  The last few pounds are the hardest.


----------



## littlepeppers

Lfee12 said:


> I have found so many inspiration on this thread and thru the links on the first page that I made my first pillowcase dress yesterday.
> Has anybody tried to use the Minnie head as a pocket on the dress? I think it would be handy for a tissue.



Love the dress.  It looks great

You have inspired me w/ the mickey pocket idea.  DD3 loves pockets.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

littlepeppers said:


> I finished my 1st Disney 2010 trip outfit.  Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  5 months left & 17outfits to go.
> 
> This is DD4 Hollywood Studio outfit.  Thinking of putting a white tshirt under it instead of black.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



I love it!!  I think the black shirt looks great, but also think maybe a lime green top would look cute too.  



McDuck said:


> I'm scared to look how many pages behind I am now.
> 
> But I did sew today!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is my blouse for the generational photo my mom, DD, and I are going to take next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please pardon any stray threads...I did not clip danglers before trying it on)
> 
> I still have to put Kaity's dress together.  But my *very* next project is going to be a pillowcase dress for the Imagination Movers concert next Sunday!



That is a pretty top!!  Have fun taking the photo.  

I wish the Movers would come here BEFORE the boys outgrow the suits I made for them last Halloween!


----------



## princesskayla

I was playing around with the discounts that Disney is offering and I can change my stay a little and be within the same budget. 

My orginal ressie is for AKL Club level 6 nights with 7 day tickets/waterpark and more passes and DXDDP. 

I can change it to 3 nights at a Mod with 4 day tickets and  DDP then 3 nights on the DCL on Cat11. I have not stayed at AKL or been on DCL so this is a hard choice for me!! Can someone help?

What would you do?


----------



## revrob

princesskayla said:


> I was playing around with the discounts that Disney is offering and I can change my stay a little and be within the same budget.
> 
> My orginal ressie is for AKL Club level 6 nights with 7 day tickets/waterpark and more passes and DXDDP.
> 
> I can change it to 3 nights at a Mod with 4 day tickets and  DDP then 3 nights on the DCL on Cat11. I have not stayed at AKL or been on DCL so this is a hard choice for me!! Can someone help?
> 
> What would you do?



WELL, if it were me... I'd go for the cruise!  If you're happy with staying at a MOD.  I know we would be thrilled to stay at a mod if if meant we got to go on a cruise in exchange!  The cruise is SOOO relaxing!

As a matter of fact, we're really toying with the idea of changing our vacation plans (yet again) and my DH and I go on a cruise alone instead.  We're considering a 7 night Alaska (non-Disney) cruise.  We're just trying to finalize the dates.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Madison has had the most wonderful teachers this year and I want to make them somthing special, This year her teacher is retiring. I cant think of anything that says how much we loved them.


----------



## jessica52877

GrammaBelle said:


> I tried my first embroidery that involved changing colors and hooping an actual clothing item, not just fabric. As you can see by the picture, it didn't come out perfectly. Is it because the t-shirt fabric moved during the stitching? How do I prevent that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the close up; you can see that some of the stitches didn't meet up or cover all the way around, and by the time I was on the last balloon the stitching didn't line up with the initial tack-down stitches. I didn't remove the hoop at all during stitching, just changed thread colors as carefully as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help! I wish I had bought this machine locally, with lessons, instead of saving money by buying through the internet.



I know you got a few answers already but wanted to add my thoughts in. Everyone seems to do things a little bit different. 

I like to hoop the stablizer AND the shirt. I use regular cut away and first put the hoop where I want it on the shirt, then lay in a piece of stablizer then hoop it all together! I sometimes have to do this a couple of times to make sure it is straight or what not. I like the shirt tight but try not to pull alot (but I pull it to be tight). 

I really think just trying different things until it works for you is best. I do all my sewing right onto knits so I have gotten alot of practice through the years! LOL! I don't use iron on because I freak out a gummy needle! I know alot use it though and it would make it easier so the stablizer doesn't move. I also don't use spray on adhesive for this reason (but it would do the same thing).


----------



## LisaZoe

jessica52877 said:


> I don't use iron on because I freak out a gummy needle! I know alot use it though and it would make it easier so the stablizer doesn't move. I also don't use spray on adhesive for this reason (but it would do the same thing).



The only thing that has gummed up my needle is when I made the mistake of trying to sew with Heat N Bond Ultra. That was NOT fun. I ended up peeling off the applique and starting over.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

revrob said:


> WELL, if it were me... I'd go for the cruise!  If you're happy with staying at a MOD.  I know we would be thrilled to stay at a mod if if meant we got to go on a cruise in exchange!  The cruise is SOOO relaxing!
> 
> As a matter of fact, we're really toying with the idea of changing our vacation plans (yet again) and my DH and I go on a cruise alone instead.  We're considering a 7 night Alaska (non-Disney) cruise.  We're just trying to finalize the dates.



Sharon, I will warn you, Disney spoils the pants off of you when it comes to cruising.  I'm sure an Alaskan cruise will be wonderful, but I bet you'll find yourself comparing it to your Disney cruise by the second day.  Just sayin'

And as far as the OP poster wondering if she should cruise or stay at AKL...that's a toughy.  Probably depends on the ages you'd be taking on a cruise.  Right now, I'd opt for 7 days staying at AKL if I were in your shoes because I think our children are probably too little to fully enjoy a cruise.  Plus, we almost always stay at value resorts so staying at AKL would be a HUGE treat for us.



jessica52877 said:


> I know you got a few answers already but wanted to add my thoughts in. Everyone seems to do things a little bit different.
> 
> I like to hoop the stablizer AND the shirt. I use regular cut away and first put the hoop where I want it on the shirt, then lay in a piece of stablizer then hoop it all together! I sometimes have to do this a couple of times to make sure it is straight or what not. I like the shirt tight but try not to pull alot (but I pull it to be tight).
> 
> I really think just trying different things until it works for you is best. I do all my sewing right onto knits so I have gotten alot of practice through the years! LOL! I don't use iron on because I freak out a gummy needle! I know alot use it though and it would make it easier so the stablizer doesn't move. I also don't use spray on adhesive for this reason (but it would do the same thing).



I've never had a problem with the Sulky spray adhesive, others yes, but Sulky never...I'd be lost without it when it comes to doing applique designs.


----------



## revrob

Diz-Mommy said:


> Sharon, I will warn you, Disney spoils the pants off of you when it comes to cruising.  I'm sure an Alaskan cruise will be wonderful, but I bet you'll find yourself comparing it to your Disney cruise by the second day.  Just sayin'
> 
> And as far as the OP poster wondering if she should cruise or stay at ACL...that's a toughy.  Probably depends on the ages you'd be taking on a cruise.  Right now, I'd opt for 7 days staying at ACL if I were in your shoes because I think our children are probably too little to fully enjoy a cruise.  Plus, we almost always stay at value resorts so staying at ACL would be a HUGE treat for us.



You make a great point about the ages of children on the cruise.  Ours LOVED it - our DS is 13, and our DD is 6.  We really felt that we could let them "do their thing" and we could go and enjoy ourselves and not worry about them.  BUT, it may not be that way for all children of all ages.
AND, we're DVC members, so we stay in deluxe resorts during our stays, so that DOES influence the decision as well.  

SO - do you have any experience with Holland America line?  Do you think it'll be disappointing even without the kids with us?


----------



## NaeNae

revrob said:


> You make a great point about the ages of children on the cruise.  Ours LOVED it - our DS is 13, and our DD is 6.  We really felt that we could let them "do their thing" and we could go and enjoy ourselves and not worry about them.  BUT, it may not be that way for all children of all ages.
> AND, we're DVC members, so we stay in deluxe resorts during our stays, so that DOES influence the decision as well.
> 
> SO - do you have any experience with Holland America line?  Do you think it'll be disappointing even without the kids with us?



Shannon, that is the cruise line that my husband and I did our Alaskan cruise on.  It is a beautiful cruise.  Our travel agent said it is the only cruise that she recommends an outside cabin, for the views.  She said on a carribean cruise all there is to see is water, not so on an alaskan cruise.  We sailed on the Volendam, it was wonderful!  If you have any questions I'll be happy to try and answer them.  When are you looking at going?


----------



## revrob

NaeNae said:


> Shannon, that is the cruise line that my husband and I did our Alaskan cruise on.  It is a beautiful cruise.  Our travel agent said it is the only cruise that she recommends an outside cabin, for the views.  She said on a carribean cruise all there is to see is water, not so on an alaskan cruise.  We sailed on the Volendam, it was wonderful!  If you have any questions I'll be happy to try and answer them.  When are you looking at going?



We definitely want to do an outside cabin - preferably a balcony room - for the views!  We're seriously looking at the Volendam!  We're trying to pick between two different cruises - one cruises two glaciers - and one only cruises one, but you gain a stop in Alaska.  So, that's our choices right now.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

revrob said:


> You make a great point about the ages of children on the cruise.  Ours LOVED it - our DS is 13, and our DD is 6.  We really felt that we could let them "do their thing" and we could go and enjoy ourselves and not worry about them.  BUT, it may not be that way for all children of all ages.
> AND, we're DVC members, so we stay in deluxe resorts during our stays, so that DOES influence the decision as well.
> 
> SO - do you have any experience with Holland America line?  Do you think it'll be disappointing even without the kids with us?



Yeah, my gang will only be 6, 5 and 1 year old on our next trip.  So that's why I was thinking I'd take Animal Kingdom Lodge over a DCL.  I bet your ages were great though, because they could join in on all the fun activities.  I haven't been on a DCL in ages!!  We weren't even married yet, because that's where hubby proposed to me 

I have zero experience with an Alaskan cruise, but my good friend went last year and she absolutely loved it.  The pictures they brought back were amazing.  We've only been on Royal Caribbean cruises to tropical regions.  We've have yet to cruise with our children...someday when everyone is out of diapers


----------



## jessica52877

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks for the tips!  I appreciate them.  We do have Palo on our wishlist...we're definite foodies here...on that note...are the menus listed anyplace?  I know things are subject to change, but I'm curious.  I already have a massage planned, it's something I always treat myself to on a cruise, I never take the time otherwise.  As for the FE gifts...I live within driving distance so that part is easy.  My roll call only has 3 others so far, so it will be either easy or not worth it, I can't decide yet.
> 
> Did you dress for pirate night?  We might, I think I'm the only one without a costume...one was a pirate for Halloween last year, one has an old dance costume and the other lives in a town with pirates as their school mascot.  I need ideas!



I thought it would be alot of fun to dress for pirate night. I just never had time to make costumes. Dallas could have cared less. He is an emotionless kid for the most part so never really acts like he cares one way or another. I was excited about what I was going to make me though (strip skirt and peasant top).

I also headed up our FE group like Shannon said. It was fun to do atleast once. I am sure I'll do it again. No one had heard of it when I mentioned it. If you read through the cruise pages which I am sure you did you'll see tons who get way into it. I had a whole suitcase which was just FE gifts (I think it was 11 cabins) but we also drive so it wasn't a big deal. Also, had I bagged once we got on it would have taken up less room. I made all the kids crayon roll ups and hope they loved them. Dallas enjoyed seeing what was in the FE when we got back to the room. He played with alot of it in the room too. Most of it was little trinket stuff so once home he hasn't looked at it. But again, it was fun to do atleast once and I am sure I would do it atleast once again to give it another try.



billwendy said:


> Everrything is just so cute!!!
> 
> Hey, has anyone ever had a headache that lasted a few days? I've tried advil, alieve, tylenol and excedrin. I've drank a ton of water, tried a caffinated drink...what else can I do!! Its right on the top of my head, a dully ache. The only thing different is that I had stopped taking my Advair on Saturday (bad allergy season is past for me for spring)...any ideas??? I'd be ever so grateful!!!!



Wendy, I would think it would have something to do with not taking the Advair. Hopefully your body is readjusting and the headache will be gone. I also get headaches that last for days around that time of the month! It is so annoying! Some months are worse then others.


----------



## babynala

Hope everyone had a great long weekend.  Looks like you have all been busy this weekend.  I love all the great stuff that has been posted.  The Monster Inc, t-shirts, the pink dot dress, the a-lines and the round collar outfits are so cute.  I love the Candace dress - the fabrics are great and so are the appliques.  Sorry, I know I forgot some creations.  

I've been taking notes on all the suggestions for doing embroidery and applique on the machine and hope to put them in use soon, just waiting for Heather Sue to get home from her trip.....


----------



## livndisney

We are home. Tired, but bathed (it was HOT!) and laundry started.  We saw Kristine, Jessica, Stacy (and Jessica's friend who has the SWEETEST little girl).  Dallas taught M all about silly bandz and she and Aisling spent a good  bit of time trading them.


----------



## princesskayla

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Madison has had the most wonderful teachers this year and I want to make them somthing special, This year her teacher is retiring. I cant think of anything that says how much we loved them.



I am in the process of making photo quilts for my teachers. I just took 12 pictures of the class doing various activites through the year and printed them on photo fabric. Then I embroided Thank you's on the quilt with images that meant something (my son's first word to read was horse - so there is a horse on it.) I haven't binded it - but I will be sure to take a picture and post it as soon as it is done. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Yeah, my gang will only be 6, 5 and 1 year old on our next trip.  So that's why I was thinking I'd take Animal Kingdom Lodge over a DCL.  I bet your ages were great though, because they could join in on all the fun activities.  I haven't been on a DCL in ages!!  We weren't even married yet, because that's where hubby proposed to me
> 
> I have zero experience with an Alaskan cruise, but my good friend went last year and she absolutely loved it.  The pictures they brought back were amazing.  We've only been on Royal Caribbean cruises to tropical regions.  We've have yet to cruise with our children...someday when everyone is out of diapers



My kiddos are 8, 7, and 1. The one year old will be the handful and it is not like we get a "discount" because she is too young to really enjoy things (Like free admission to the park/free dining) I am starting to lean towards the AKL stay more. Maybe we will save up and try to go on the Alaskan Cruise that DCL is offering next year. However, I am not sure that trip would include the kids - is that mean???


----------



## 3girlsfun

http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...448718345280_1452843643_1209781_4833561_s.jpg

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...448718425282_1452843643_1209782_3406113_s.jpg

Ok, hoping this works for posting my pics!

I finally made something! It is only hairbows, but it is a start for me. I really enjoyed making these, and only wish I didn't have to put everything up so we could eat dinner off the table. I so wish I had a "space" where I could do this type of thing. At any rate, I had a great time, and I am looking forward to making more.


----------



## 3girlsfun

http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...448718345280_1452843643_1209781_4833561_s.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...448718345280_1452843643_1209781_4833561_n.jpg

Ok, maybe that will work?

ETA: Ok, no clue why only the first link is working...but, if you click on the other link, it works that way.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

princesskayla said:


> I am in the process of making photo quilts for my teachers. I just took 12 pictures of the class doing various activites through the year and printed them on photo fabric. Then I embroided Thank you's on the quilt with images that meant something (my son's first word to read was horse - so there is a horse on it.) I haven't binded it - but I will be sure to take a picture and post it as soon as it is done.
> 
> 
> 
> My kiddos are 8, 7, and 1. The one year old will be the handful and it is not like we get a "discount" because she is too young to really enjoy things (Like free admission to the park/free dining) I am starting to lean towards the AKL stay more. Maybe we will save up and try to go on the Alaskan Cruise that DCL is offering next year. However, I am not sure that trip would include the kids - is that mean???




Did you use a pattern/guide for your memory quilt? I was thinking of making my dad one for father's day but I am so new to quilting that I need something that tells me what to do step by step lol.

Here are some photos of a Minnie Mouse Pillow Case dress I made my DD and also some short I made my boys for Memorial Day/4th of July/Labor Day, and an outfit I made for DD. I had some stray strings that needed to be clipped, ignore those please =) And also a picture of a tutu tote bag.







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## GoofyG

So, who has done the autograph quilts?  How did it work and how did you keep it organized while at the park?


----------



## squirrel

I'm planning on doing an autograph quilt this year.  I have never made a quilt but I thought I would try.

I purchased a small clip board and I'm going to cut out a mat so that the fabric can go between the two.  The characters won't be able to sign into the seam area.

I already have the clickable Sharpie pens.  Will that work or do I need fabric pens?


----------



## ban26ana

Hello everyone.  I'm definitely not a Disboutiquers, but I am in awe of the work that you do.  I can sew...barely.  My daughter is turning one next month and we are having a rubber ducky party.  I have a regular sewing machine, and I have access to my mom's that does some embroidery stuff.  Can anyone recommend an easy pattern for me to make a cute rubber ducky dress for her to wear?  When I say easy, I mean I am dumb dumb dumb.  I'm basically a 5 year old in a 28 year old body.


----------



## RMAMom

princesskayla said:


> I was playing around with the discounts that Disney is offering and I can change my stay a little and be within the same budget.
> 
> My orginal ressie is for AKL Club level 6 nights with 7 day tickets/waterpark and more passes and DXDDP.
> 
> I can change it to 3 nights at a Mod with 4 day tickets and  DDP then 3 nights on the DCL on Cat11. I have not stayed at AKL or been on DCL so this is a hard choice for me!! Can someone help?
> 
> What would you do?


Not sure this will be helpful but I think the DXDDP combined with club level will be overkill. 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Did you use a pattern/guide for your memory quilt? I was thinking of making my dad one for father's day but I am so new to quilting that I need something that tells me what to do step by step lol.
> 
> Here are some photos of a Minnie Mouse Pillow Case dress I made my DD and also some short I made my boys for Memorial Day/4th of July/Labor Day, and an outfit I made for DD. I had some stray strings that needed to be clipped, ignore those please =) And also a picture of a tutu tote bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Your children are beautiful and I love the outfits. Very cute!

I lost the hair bows but they look nice. I have always wanted to make bows and I just haven't gotten around to it. It's on my list of things to do!

I did finally manage to get a little sewing done. It's been a long time and I was making stupid mistakes like sewing the ruffle on the wrong side!!! I'm not real happy with my finished dress and I'm considering ripping and redoing but all and all it was really nice to spend some time at my machines this weekend!


----------



## NiniMorris

GoofyG said:


> So, who has done the autograph quilts?  How did it work and how did you keep it organized while at the park?



Here is the way I did it...

Precut my squares of light colored fabrics, ironed on freezer paper to the back (makes the fabric more stable ...freezer paper is in the aluminum foil section of most grocery stores.  One brand is Reynolds and comes in a blue box.).  I had a small clipboard for the characters to bear down on.

I put the paper backed fabric in plastic zip lock bags.  One for the ones that have been signed, one for them that had not been signed. I put the clipboard, markers and 5 or 6 sheets of the paper on the clipboard in a larger zip lock bag.  That way everything was ready when we spied a potential autograph.

I used fabric markers.  These are markers that are specifically designed for fabric...they are permanent after ironing them (heat set).  Sometimes those sharpies are NOT permanent.  (My daughter in law had to re-write all of her autographs with the fabric marker... always trust your mother in law!)

I did not find this any more troublesome than digging out the autograph book.  Every day I would put the completed ones in a different bag in the luggage for safe keeping.  Occasionally, the paper would want to separate from the fabric.  All it took was a quick warm iron to touch it up.  

I never spent more than a couple minutes each day keeping things straight.  And the actual time to prepare everything was way less than the amount of time and money it took to make an autograph book from scratch!

When you come home, all you do is run the iron over each sheet to heat set the autograph and take the paper off the back...and decide how you want your quilt to look.


Tips:
= If you get multiple autographs from the same character (like Mickey from Chef Mickey, and from Garden Grill...etc) note on the paper backing when or where the autograph came from.
= If you are making the kids clothes...you can use some of the scraps for the rest of the quilt...too cute!
= If you have multiple kids, you could use different markers for each kid, so everything is color coded...but I found that to be too difficult.  The characters liked to use the same marker for each of the FIVE quilts we were making!
= using masking tape to 'define' the borders will help the characters understand that you need a seam line!  Especially Ariel! (but I would probably use painters tape for that so they could see it better!)
= Don't stress about it too much...quilts are not supposed to be perfect!  
= If you are in the park and the paper starts to separate...don't worry.  Just keep them together on the clipboard.  It will still work...just the characters will have to work a little harder to write on it.

If I left anything out...let me know!  I've made 5 of them so far...and it looks like at least 2 more are in my future!

Nini


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I am soooo far behind!  I had a crazy busy week last week and busy weekend.  Katie's dance rectial was Saturday night...OMG my baby has gotten so big!  She is not the little girl from last year up there dancing!  We don't get to see any of the daces before recital night, so it is always a wonderful surprise.  In years past she would dance great, but no smile...always deep in thought.  This year she was smiling from ear to ear!  And when she learned to move like that...I have no idea!  It was truly the best recital she has had in her 8 years of dancing.

Then yesterday we went to be in a parade for Memorial Day with my Dad.  It is always so neat to be with him during parades, I get teary everytime.  The respect that is shown is very moving.  We had a one Vietnam Vet that was with us that had never done the parade before and he got pretty emotional when the crowds stood and applauded them along the route.  It is nice they get to have the welcome they didn't so many years ago....

But...it rained right after the parade and we spent about 2 hours just sitting in my Dad's truck...me and 3 kids with nothing to do...ummm...not so fun.

Now, I must get to sewing...things are coming together and not much time left....I am soooo ready to go!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Nini,
Excellent tutorial for autograph quilts.  I didn't know about the freezer paper until a mom showed me in line while waiting for Ms. Poppins.  It does work very well.

I ran into a problem with the fabric choices for a boys quilt.  No pinks and yellows here.  I used primary colours.  I would suggest at least know your colour choice for the quilt before hand.  

Today I will continue to work on the slip stitching on the quilt.  I am half way done.  I spoke with DH and although this is my favorite quilt so far, I am going to give it to my mom.  Next winter I will make a new one for myself.  

Finally, I was speaking with another quilter yesterday.  She said she had so many quilt tops that are not quilts.  I have heard that several times from different people.  Do you finish your quilts?  Or do you have works in progress?


----------



## NiniMorris

MinnieVanMom said:


> Nini,
> Excellent tutorial for autograph quilts.  I didn't know about the freezer paper until a mom showed me in line while waiting for Ms. Poppins.  It does work very well.
> 
> I ran into a problem with the fabric choices for a boys quilt.  No pinks and yellows here.  I used primary colours.  I would suggest at least know your colour choice for the quilt before hand.
> 
> Today I will continue to work on the slip stitching on the quilt.  I am half way done.  I spoke with DH and although this is my favorite quilt so far, I am going to give it to my mom.  Next winter I will make a new one for myself.
> 
> Finally, I was speaking with another quilter yesterday.  She said she had so many quilt tops that are not quilts.  I have heard that several times from different people.  Do you finish your quilts?  Or do you have works in progress?



Ha Ha...Let's see works in progress...only about 30 or so!  I own a long arm quilter so I REALLY have no excuse!  None of the quilts that I make for myself are completely finished.  I have one I use every winter when I cuddle on the sofa...it STILL has no binding!  I made a new one for my bed...folded nice and neatly somewhere in my bedroom.  I've bought the backing and I have a roll of batting ...a whole ROLL of batting down in the studio.  Only reason it isn't finished is I can't seem to get in the mood to finish it!

I do managed to finish all the quilts that are for gifts.  I can get them done in record time...I have one that I was going to sell, but the quilting is so rotten I decided it will never sell, so it has been sitting on my frame 90% finished for over a month!  It will probably stay there until I get ready to work on the baby quilt for a girl at church who is about to have their first little one.

Quilting was my passion...then this durned site turned me into a clothing sewer!  I now spend almost all my free time sewing...


Nini

PS...almost forgot... on the first set of quilts I used White-on-white fabric.  I knew going in this was a mistake.  WOW fabrics are made by 'printing' an almost plastic like substance on the white fabric.  It is murder on the quilting needle!  

On my next set, I am going to use a small print in pastel colors.  I know from experience that solid colors do not work really well in the autograph and quilting process.  You get a very 'flat' look. a small tonal print or ombre type fabric would work best.  

And you are right...boys don't really appreciate pink quilts...not sure why!  LOL


----------



## BiancaBernard&Penny

ban26ana said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm definitely not a Disboutiquers, but I am in awe of the work that you do.  I can sew...barely.  My daughter is turning one next month and we are having a rubber ducky party.  I have a regular sewing machine, and I have access to my mom's that does some embroidery stuff.  Can anyone recommend an easy pattern for me to make a cute rubber ducky dress for her to wear?  When I say easy, I mean I am dumb dumb dumb.  I'm basically a 5 year old in a 28 year old body.



Maybe a pillowcase dress- http://www.simplicity.com/p-5104-toddlers-dresses.aspx
or this- http://www.simplicity.com/p-2260-toddler-dresses.aspx

If you're nervous about sewing detail such as ruffles or pieced necklines, it might be easier for you to take one of these simpler patterns (a pillowcase dress is all straight lines the other dress is either all or mostly straight lines) and dress it up with a fun combination of prints and ribbon.  Ducky fabric mixed up with coordinating polka dot or stripes would be cute with bold contrasting ribbons.


----------



## jeniamt

Chase's Give

I think Heather is away and I really need to ship his outfit.  Could someone please PM his address?  Thanks, Jen


----------



## MoeFam

Does anyone have a Disney jewelry provider from Etsy they can recommend? Please PM me any names of people you have worked with in the past!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

princesskayla said:


> I am in the process of making photo quilts for my teachers. I just took 12 pictures of the class doing various activites through the year and printed them on photo fabric. Then I embroided Thank you's on the quilt with images that meant something (my son's first word to read was horse - so there is a horse on it.) I haven't binded it - but I will be sure to take a picture and post it as soon as it is done.
> 
> 
> 
> My kiddos are 8, 7, and 1. The one year old will be the handful and it is not like we get a "discount" because she is too young to really enjoy things (Like free admission to the park/free dining) I am starting to lean towards the AKL stay more. Maybe we will save up and try to go on the Alaskan Cruise that DCL is offering next year. However, I am not sure that trip would include the kids - is that mean???



Yeah, I'd probably lean towards AKL too since your ages are pretty close to what mine will be on our next trip.  I know people take babies on cruises all the time, but I've traveled a lot with both of my boys when they were just a year old or younger and I know for a fact I wouldn't have had any fun cruising with them.  And no, a trip without the kids isn't mean at all, I only WISH I had people I fully trusted to do something alone with my hubby.  Although I might feel a tad guilty doing anything Disney without the little squirts, because I know I'd have lots of explaining to do if they saw pictures...

Your teacher quilt sounds so cool!!  I hope you share a picture because I'd love to see it!!  



squirrel said:


> I'm planning on doing an autograph quilt this year.  I have never made a quilt but I thought I would try.
> 
> I purchased a small clip board and I'm going to cut out a mat so that the fabric can go between the two.  The characters won't be able to sign into the seam area.
> 
> I already have the clickable Sharpie pens.  Will that work or do I need fabric pens?



Fabric pens are the way to go, I've tried to "touch up" bad embroidery designs with Sharpies in the past and they run like crazy in the laundry.  Especially, red, black or turquoise- messy, messy, messy!!



ban26ana said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm definitely not a Disboutiquers, but I am in awe of the work that you do.  I can sew...barely.  My daughter is turning one next month and we are having a rubber ducky party.  I have a regular sewing machine, and I have access to my mom's that does some embroidery stuff.  Can anyone recommend an easy pattern for me to make a cute rubber ducky dress for her to wear?  When I say easy, I mean I am dumb dumb dumb.  I'm basically a 5 year old in a 28 year old body.



I would give a pillowcase dress a try.  You can probably find a free pattern online or maybe even in the front page tutorials of this thread.  It's pretty much straight lines, ribbon casings and hems.  Not too tough.



NiniMorris said:


> Here is the way I did it...
> 
> Precut my squares of light colored fabrics, ironed on freezer paper to the back (makes the fabric more stable ...freezer paper is in the aluminum foil section of most grocery stores.  One brand is Reynolds and comes in a blue box.).  I had a small clipboard for the characters to bear down on.
> 
> I put the paper backed fabric in plastic zip lock bags.  One for the ones that have been signed, one for them that had not been signed. I put the clipboard, markers and 5 or 6 sheets of the paper on the clipboard in a larger zip lock bag.  That way everything was ready when we spied a potential autograph.
> 
> I used fabric markers.  These are markers that are specifically designed for fabric...they are permanent after ironing them (heat set).  Sometimes those sharpies are NOT permanent.  (My daughter in law had to re-write all of her autographs with the fabric marker... always trust your mother in law!)
> 
> I did not find this any more troublesome than digging out the autograph book.  Every day I would put the completed ones in a different bag in the luggage for safe keeping.  Occasionally, the paper would want to separate from the fabric.  All it took was a quick warm iron to touch it up.
> 
> I never spent more than a couple minutes each day keeping things straight.  And the actual time to prepare everything was way less than the amount of time and money it took to make an autograph book from scratch!
> 
> When you come home, all you do is run the iron over each sheet to heat set the autograph and take the paper off the back...and decide how you want your quilt to look.
> 
> 
> Tips:
> = If you get multiple autographs from the same character (like Mickey from Chef Mickey, and from Garden Grill...etc) note on the paper backing when or where the autograph came from.
> = If you are making the kids clothes...you can use some of the scraps for the rest of the quilt...too cute!
> = If you have multiple kids, you could use different markers for each kid, so everything is color coded...but I found that to be too difficult.  The characters liked to use the same marker for each of the FIVE quilts we were making!
> = using masking tape to 'define' the borders will help the characters understand that you need a seam line!  Especially Ariel! (but I would probably use painters tape for that so they could see it better!)
> = Don't stress about it too much...quilts are not supposed to be perfect!
> = If you are in the park and the paper starts to separate...don't worry.  Just keep them together on the clipboard.  It will still work...just the characters will have to work a little harder to write on it.
> 
> If I left anything out...let me know!  I've made 5 of them so far...and it looks like at least 2 more are in my future!
> 
> Nini



Awesome tutorial, I might give this a try on the next trip.  I love your quote about "quilts are not supposed to be perfect".  I'm putting together a king size quilt right now, and it's hard to "let go".  I've never made a picture perfect quilt, but oh this girl dreams at the start of every single project!


----------



## ollyg

Hi  My name is Karen and I have been a lurker for a really long time.  I have finally made a few items.  For my birthday, my DH bought me a sewing machine, and I took it a step further and bought myself an embroidery machine.

 I have never really did any type of sewing in my life so they are not the greatest, but I had fun making them and really learned a lot.  I have always admired you ladies for all your beautiful work.  orry they are small. I could not get them to resize in photobucket.

I also want to thank Heather Sue for her great designs and helpful tips.  Here it goes, I hope they appear.


----------



## ban26ana

BiancaBernard&Penny said:


> Maybe a pillowcase dress- http://www.simplicity.com/p-5104-toddlers-dresses.aspx
> or this- http://www.simplicity.com/p-2260-toddler-dresses.aspx
> 
> If you're nervous about sewing detail such as ruffles or pieced necklines, it might be easier for you to take one of these simpler patterns (a pillowcase dress is all straight lines the other dress is either all or mostly straight lines) and dress it up with a fun combination of prints and ribbon.  Ducky fabric mixed up with coordinating polka dot or stripes would be cute with bold contrasting ribbons.



Thanks!


----------



## weluvdizne

I am another one needing an address ASAP to ship Chase's Big Give items.  Thank you sooooo much to anyone who can help.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I think Heather is home   Maybe try PMing her??


----------



## RadioFanatic

squirrel said:


> I'm planning on doing an autograph quilt this year.  I have never made a quilt but I thought I would try.
> 
> I purchased a small clip board and I'm going to cut out a mat so that the fabric can go between the two.  The characters won't be able to sign into the seam area.
> 
> I already have the clickable Sharpie pens.  Will that work or do I need fabric pens?



I did exactly that this past trip and my sister's MIL made the quilt.  I just got it this weekend - it turned out gorgeous.  I used fabric pens.  I can post pix if you would like.


----------



## jeniamt

Thanks so much for Chase's address.  I'm off to the post office!!!


----------



## Adi12982

McDuck said:


> I'm scared to look how many pages behind I am now.
> 
> But I did sew today!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here is my blouse for the generational photo my mom, DD, and I are going to take next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please pardon any stray threads...I did not clip danglers before trying it on)
> 
> I still have to put Kaity's dress together.  But my *very* next project is going to be a pillowcase dress for the Imagination Movers concert next Sunday!


 Great job Jenn!    Can't wait to see your pillowcase dress for Kaity


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ignore this.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ollyg said:


> Hi  My name is Karen and I have been a lurker for a really long time.  I have finally made a few items.  For my birthday, my DH bought me a sewing machine, and I took it a step further and bought myself an embroidery machine.
> 
> I have never really did any type of sewing in my life so they are not the greatest, but I had fun making them and really learned a lot.  I have always admired you ladies for all your beautiful work.  orry they are small. I could not get them to resize in photobucket.
> 
> I also want to thank Heather Sue for her great designs and helpful tips.  Here it goes, I hope they appear.


Very cute dresses!  What kind of machine did you get?  and Welcome.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok - I need the Mom's of small sized kiddos here - I am having anxiety issues over this and just need to hear it from some Moms of small sized kids - My DD#2 is going to be starting Kindergarten in the fall. She is 28lbs and 38 inches tall. She wears a size 3T.  And the twsp said that she is fine to ride in the schoolbus with just a lap belt. That there is no weight requirement to make compartmentilization safe.  I know about the compartmentilization thing but she is just so tiny and my brain is not liking this but driving her to school & picking her up everyday is not a realistic option for us. I just near to hear that other Moms of small sized kiddos didn't have a problem with this issue - like their kid could do the seatbelt themselves and that they sat in the seat ok without fidgeting and getting up out of the seat.
Just please reassure me.


----------



## InkspressYourself

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I need the Mom's of small sized kiddos here - I am having anxiety issues over this and just need to hear it from some Moms of small sized kids - My DD#2 is going to be starting Kindergarten in the fall. She is 28lbs and 38 inches tall. She wears a size 3T.  And the twsp said that she is fine to ride in the schoolbus with just a lap belt. That there is no weight requirement to make compartmentilization safe.  I know about the compartmentilization thing but she is just so tiny and my brain is not liking this but driving her to school & picking her up everyday is not a realistic option for us. I just near to hear that other Moms of small sized kiddos didn't have a problem with this issue - like their kid could do the seatbelt themselves and that they sat in the seat ok without fidgeting and getting up out of the seat.
> Just please reassure me.


My dd isn't small, but I wanted to chime in to say that our busses don't even have seatbelts.  

My youngest dd starts K in the fall too!  I know you are worried, but around where I live bus accidents are very rare.  I hope that doesn't sound like I don't understand where you are coming from, because I like to worry too, but odds are everything will be fine.

Maybe we can cry together on the first day of school.  I'm not ready to let mine go.

Dawn


----------



## woodkins

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I need the Mom's of small sized kiddos here - I am having anxiety issues over this and just need to hear it from some Moms of small sized kids - My DD#2 is going to be starting Kindergarten in the fall. She is 28lbs and 38 inches tall. She wears a size 3T.  And the twsp said that she is fine to ride in the schoolbus with just a lap belt. That there is no weight requirement to make compartmentilization safe.  I know about the compartmentilization thing but she is just so tiny and my brain is not liking this but driving her to school & picking her up everyday is not a realistic option for us. I just near to hear that other Moms of small sized kiddos didn't have a problem with this issue - like their kid could do the seatbelt themselves and that they sat in the seat ok without fidgeting and getting up out of the seat.
> Just please reassure me.



My dd doesn't have a size issue, but the kids here all ride the bus with only lap belts available to them. They are not required to wear them & neither the driver or the parents are allowed onto the bus to help them buckle up. If you want your child to use the lap belts they must do so on their own. I will say I don't know any child that does and many of the kindergarteners are super tiny. Our bus driver assigns seats and they sit in grade order from front to back of the bus so the driver can keep a closer eye on the little ones. We haven't had any problems and the driver does a great job keeping the kids in their seats and behaving properly. Our bus has grades K-6 on it, so there is a big age range as well.

As a side note, I threw up at the curb as the bus drove away on the first day of K, so I totally feel your pain. Gianna was a preemie and has a lot of developemental issues, so her going to reg. K on a reg. bus was something I would have never dreamed possible years ago & now you would never know she was "different" so that may have something to do with my anxiety (or at least I keep telling myself that is why I am so crazy


----------



## ollyg

MinnieVanMom said:


> Very cute dresses!  What kind of machine did you get?  and Welcome.



Thank you.  I have a brother 780D.  I really like it, although I have not used any of the embroidery designs that came with it.

I am a an extreme novice, but I am learning--I had a lot of ah ha moments doing those.


----------



## visitingapril09

RadioFanatic said:


> I did exactly that this past trip and my sister's MIL made the quilt.  I just got it this weekend - it turned out gorgeous.  I used fabric pens.  I can post pix if you would like.




I, too, would love to see it!


----------



## squirrel

RadioFanatic said:


> I did exactly that this past trip and my sister's MIL made the quilt.  I just got it this weekend - it turned out gorgeous.  I used fabric pens.  I can post pix if you would like.



I would love to see pictures of the quilt.


Some one mentioned something about not using white fabric for the signatures.  I already purchased white fabric with some white design on it.  You need to be close to see the star pattern as it's faint.  Will that not work?  Is there a certain brand of fabric pens that is better?  Can I get it at Wal-Mart or a fabric store?


----------



## NiniMorris

squirrel said:


> I would love to see pictures of the quilt.
> 
> 
> Some one mentioned something about not using white fabric for the signatures.  I already purchased white fabric with some white design on it.  You need to be close to see the star pattern as it's faint.  Will that not work?  Is there a certain brand of fabric pens that is better?  Can I get it at Wal-Mart or a fabric store?



White on White fabric is printed with a plastic like substance to make the white design show up on the white fabric.  When you are quilting it, the white 'stuff' starts to flake off.  It is not a bad thing, just drives me absolutely CRAZY!  When you use a long arm quilter, it tends to gunk up the needle and either really mess up the tension or causes the needle to break.  Neither of these things are good for a long arm!

On a regular domestic machine, you probably won't notice it.  Your regular machine sews at a much slower rate.

If you get a fabric that has a raised feeling for the white print...then you will also find that the markers will not work all that well on the raised part.  I had a really cute white print that I had to throw away....I should have known better, but I thought it was cute!

I like the markers from Marvy.  They are also the company that make my favorite marking pens when I sew.  They look like regular markers...in fact my hubby let the kids do some arts and crafts with them one day....(I was NOT happy about that!) ...but they are a bit more expensive.

Sometimes you can get them at Wal Mart...but I usually get mine at Joann's...I really try to get them when they are on sale.  My Joann'e keeps them on the notions wall...but most keep them back where the T shirts are.

A note on using sharpies...my daughter's class did signature t shirts on the last day of school.  They used sharpies...after the first washing, there were only a few signatures still there...after the second they were all gone.


Nini


----------



## jessica52877

princesskayla said:


> I am in the process of making photo quilts for my teachers. I just took 12 pictures of the class doing various activites through the year and printed them on photo fabric. Then I embroided Thank you's on the quilt with images that meant something (my son's first word to read was horse - so there is a horse on it.) I haven't binded it - but I will be sure to take a picture and post it as soon as it is done.
> 
> 
> 
> My kiddos are 8, 7, and 1. The one year old will be the handful and it is not like we get a "discount" because she is too young to really enjoy things (Like free admission to the park/free dining) I am starting to lean towards the AKL stay more. Maybe we will save up and try to go on the Alaskan Cruise that DCL is offering next year. However, I am not sure that trip would include the kids - is that mean???



I found that Dallas really enjoyed everything as an infant. He loved to see the lights and hear the music and LOVED characters at that age! Before he could walk he would crawl up to them (on the cruise ship), at the park I took him up. By the time he hit 3 or 4 he was done with them. So don't underestimate the fun your little one will have! I enjoyed so much watching his face yet still being able to relax so much on vacation because he would nap and hang out in his stroller or right by us.

I never thought of it as a discount because he was free, but thought of it as a perk! He want on 3 cruises before I ever had to pay! And who knows how many times to WDW.



3girlsfun said:


> http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...448718345280_1452843643_1209781_4833561_s.jpg
> 
> http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...448718425282_1452843643_1209782_3406113_s.jpg
> 
> Ok, hoping this works for posting my pics!
> 
> I finally made something! It is only hairbows, but it is a start for me. I really enjoyed making these, and only wish I didn't have to put everything up so we could eat dinner off the table. I so wish I had a "space" where I could do this type of thing. At any rate, I had a great time, and I am looking forward to making more.



Cute bows!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Did you use a pattern/guide for your memory quilt? I was thinking of making my dad one for father's day but I am so new to quilting that I need something that tells me what to do step by step lol.
> 
> Here are some photos of a Minnie Mouse Pillow Case dress I made my DD and also some short I made my boys for Memorial Day/4th of July/Labor Day, and an outfit I made for DD. I had some stray strings that needed to be clipped, ignore those please =) And also a picture of a tutu tote bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Cute! Cute!





ban26ana said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm definitely not a Disboutiquers, but I am in awe of the work that you do.  I can sew...barely.  My daughter is turning one next month and we are having a rubber ducky party.  I have a regular sewing machine, and I have access to my mom's that does some embroidery stuff.  Can anyone recommend an easy pattern for me to make a cute rubber ducky dress for her to wear?  When I say easy, I mean I am dumb dumb dumb.  I'm basically a 5 year old in a 28 year old body.



Carla C's simply sweet is easy. It looks overwhelming when you open the pattern but really if you just go slow and read it is easy. I am sure there are some free tutorial's out there though with just a simple pillowcase type dress.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I need the Mom's of small sized kiddos here - I am having anxiety issues over this and just need to hear it from some Moms of small sized kids - My DD#2 is going to be starting Kindergarten in the fall. She is 28lbs and 38 inches tall. She wears a size 3T.  And the twsp said that she is fine to ride in the schoolbus with just a lap belt. That there is no weight requirement to make compartmentilization safe.  I know about the compartmentilization thing but she is just so tiny and my brain is not liking this but driving her to school & picking her up everyday is not a realistic option for us. I just near to hear that other Moms of small sized kiddos didn't have a problem with this issue - like their kid could do the seatbelt themselves and that they sat in the seat ok without fidgeting and getting up out of the seat.
> Just please reassure me.



Our bus has no seatbelts! I was able to justify it by really comparing how many car accidents vs bus accidents happen. Dallas wasn't little really but he seemed so young to just put on the bus. No issues though.



squirrel said:


> I would love to see pictures of the quilt.
> 
> 
> Some one mentioned something about not using white fabric for the signatures.  I already purchased white fabric with some white design on it.  You need to be close to see the star pattern as it's faint.  Will that not work?  Is there a certain brand of fabric pens that is better?  Can I get it at Wal-Mart or a fabric store?



I would maybe think about another fabric or just test your out. I find the white with print the worst for marking on. it seems to sit up on print vs going through it because it usually isn't cotton like (does that make sense).


----------



## glorib

ollyg said:


> Hi  My name is Karen and I have been a lurker for a really long time.  I have finally made a few items.  For my birthday, my DH bought me a sewing machine, and I took it a step further and bought myself an embroidery machine.
> 
> I have never really did any type of sewing in my life so they are not the greatest, but I had fun making them and really learned a lot.  I have always admired you ladies for all your beautiful work.  orry they are small. I could not get them to resize in photobucket.
> 
> I also want to thank Heather Sue for her great designs and helpful tips.  Here it goes, I hope they appear.



WELCOME!  Congrats on your new machine and coming out of lurkdom!  Your creations look wonderful - I love the Princess and the Frog stripwork skirt!  Keep it up!


----------



## squirrel

You would think the lady I talked to at Wal-Mart would have known that the fabric wouldn't work well.

I told her what I was using it for and she said she has made quilts before and had seen signature quilts.

So I should look for a white cotton without a print?


----------



## disneymomof1

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I need the Mom's of small sized kiddos here - I am having anxiety issues over this and just need to hear it from some Moms of small sized kids - My DD#2 is going to be starting Kindergarten in the fall. She is 28lbs and 38 inches tall. She wears a size 3T.  And the twsp said that she is fine to ride in the schoolbus with just a lap belt. That there is no weight requirement to make compartmentilization safe.  I know about the compartmentilization thing but she is just so tiny and my brain is not liking this but driving her to school & picking her up everyday is not a realistic option for us. I just near to hear that other Moms of small sized kiddos didn't have a problem with this issue - like their kid could do the seatbelt themselves and that they sat in the seat ok without fidgeting and getting up out of the seat.
> Just please reassure me.





Before my DD went to kindergarten we had a bus orientation day, where the bus picked up the parents and kids and we practiced hooking the seatbelts, OVER and OVER again with the kids.  I live near you in Woodstown and it is required that the kids wear their lap belts, and we have an aide on every bus making sure  their seatbelts are buckled before the bus pulls away.  Maybe it would ease your anxiety if you know that your bus will have an aide to assist with hooking the belt and if the school provides a practice time for the kiddos !!  My daughter is not small, I think when she started kindergarten she was 45 inches tall !!


----------



## teresajoy

Lfee12 said:


> I have found so many inspiration on this thread and thru the links on the first page that I made my first pillowcase dress yesterday. I went to a big fabric fair or convention yesterday (I don't know how to say it in english.There were a lot of booth with all kind of fabrics) I bought the typical Minnie Dress Polka dot and here is what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minnie head is still missing (I forgot to buy black fabrics  ) and the hem is not ready yet. I'm not sure if I will use a white border or if I leave it just the way it is.
> 
> Has anybody tried to use the Minnie head as a pocket on the dress? I think it would be handy for a tissue.
> 
> Today I'll try to make a matching necklace with a Minnie head made out of polymere clay.



 !!! This is really cute! I think the Minnie Head pocket is a GREAT idea! Like April said, you would need to stitch it onto something else first, then sew it on the dress. 




kdzbear said:


> I do not mind at all. Tyler could not survive without his therapy blanket so if it helps another family then I am willing to share!



Thank you! 



3girlsfun said:


> Ok, hoping this works for posting my pics!
> 
> I finally made something! It is only hairbows, but it is a start for me. I really enjoyed making these, and only wish I didn't have to put everything up so we could eat dinner off the table. I so wish I had a "space" where I could do this type of thing. At any rate, I had a great time, and I am looking forward to making more.



These are cute! I've never attempted hairbows. I've thought about it, but never actually did it! 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Did you use a pattern/guide for your memory quilt? I was thinking of making my dad one for father's day but I am so new to quilting that I need something that tells me what to do step by step lol.
> 
> Here are some photos of a Minnie Mouse Pillow Case dress I made my DD and also some short I made my boys for Memorial Day/4th of July/Labor Day, and an outfit I made for DD. I had some stray strings that needed to be clipped, ignore those please =) And also a picture of a tutu tote bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



what cute kids!!! The outfits came out great! 


ban26ana said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm definitely not a Disboutiquers, but I am in awe of the work that you do.  I can sew...barely.  My daughter is turning one next month and we are having a rubber ducky party.  I have a regular sewing machine, and I have access to my mom's that does some embroidery stuff.  Can anyone recommend an easy pattern for me to make a cute rubber ducky dress for her to wear?  When I say easy, I mean I am dumb dumb dumb.  I'm basically a 5 year old in a 28 year old body.



There are tons of pillowcase dress directions in the bookmarks. I think the easiest is this one: 
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/pillowcase dress

I also love the Portrait Peasant and the Simply Sweet by CarlaC on YCMT. Both are very easy. We are here to help you with any questions you have .



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am soooo far behind!  I had a crazy busy week last week and busy weekend.  Katie's dance rectial was Saturday night...OMG my baby has gotten so big!  She is not the little girl from last year up there dancing!  We don't get to see any of the daces before recital night, so it is always a wonderful surprise.  In years past she would dance great, but no smile...always deep in thought.  This year she was smiling from ear to ear!  And when she learned to move like that...I have no idea!  It was truly the best recital she has had in her 8 years of dancing.
> 
> Then yesterday we went to be in a parade for Memorial Day with my Dad.  It is always so neat to be with him during parades, I get teary everytime.  The respect that is shown is very moving.  We had a one Vietnam Vet that was with us that had never done the parade before and he got pretty emotional when the crowds stood and applauded them along the route.  It is nice they get to have the welcome they didn't so many years ago....
> 
> But...it rained right after the parade and we spent about 2 hours just sitting in my Dad's truck...me and 3 kids with nothing to do...ummm...not so fun.
> 
> Now, I must get to sewing...things are coming together and not much time left....I am soooo ready to go!!!!




It sounds like you had a nice weekend! Do you have any pictures of the recital? 

Why did you spend two hours sitting in the truck?  That does not sound fun! 



ollyg said:


> Hi  My name is Karen and I have been a lurker for a really long time.  I have finally made a few items.  For my birthday, my DH bought me a sewing machine, and I took it a step further and bought myself an embroidery machine.
> 
> I have never really did any type of sewing in my life so they are not the greatest, but I had fun making them and really learned a lot.  I have always admired you ladies for all your beautiful work.  orry they are small. I could not get them to resize in photobucket.
> 
> I also want to thank Heather Sue for her great designs and helpful tips.  Here it goes, I hope they appear.



If you can upload them bigger that would be great!! From what I can see these look wonderfully cute!!!! 
Isn't Heather the best!  She's home now too! 




RadioFanatic said:


> I did exactly that this past trip and my sister's MIL made the quilt.  I just got it this weekend - it turned out gorgeous.  I used fabric pens.  I can post pix if you would like.



Of COURSE we would like pictures!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> ignore this.


I don't know, I'll try! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I need the Mom's of small sized kiddos here - I am having anxiety issues over this and just need to hear it from some Moms of small sized kids - My DD#2 is going to be starting Kindergarten in the fall. She is 28lbs and 38 inches tall. She wears a size 3T.  And the twsp said that she is fine to ride in the schoolbus with just a lap belt. That there is no weight requirement to make compartmentilization safe.  I know about the compartmentilization thing but she is just so tiny and my brain is not liking this but driving her to school & picking her up everyday is not a realistic option for us. I just near to hear that other Moms of small sized kiddos didn't have a problem with this issue - like their kid could do the seatbelt themselves and that they sat in the seat ok without fidgeting and getting up out of the seat.
> Just please reassure me.



I understand your worry! Arminda was a teensie tiny little thing when she started Kindergarten, seriously small! I really worried about her, but I did let her ride anyway. We don't have seatbelts here at all (which I think is crazy!).  They say they are safer on a bus than in a car.  (I kept telling myself that over and over when I put her on the bus!) 




jessica52877 said:


> I found that Dallas really enjoyed everything as an infant. He loved to see the lights and hear the music and LOVED characters at that age! Before he could walk he would crawl up to them (on the cruise ship), at the park I took him up. By the time he hit 3 or 4 he was done with them. So don't underestimate the fun your little one will have! I enjoyed so much watching his face yet still being able to relax so much on vacation because he would nap and hang out in his stroller or right by us.



I wish more people felt like that! Lydia had SOOOO much fun when she was 4 months old! It was such a wonderful trip! She adored all the characters, and they loved her! It was fun fun fun!


----------



## erikawolf2004

teresajoy said:


> There are tons of pillowcase dress directions in the bookmarks. I think the easiest is this one:
> http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/pillowcase dress
> 
> I also love the Portrait Peasant and the Simply Sweet by CarlaC on YCMT. Both are very easy. We are here to help you with any questions you have .



This is great to know-the Portrait Peasant looks involved!  I will have to try it out


----------



## Jaylin

ARRGG, I lost all my quotes!  I hate when that happens!!!!!  I'm loving everything girls!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I need the Mom's of small sized kiddos here - I am having anxiety issues over this and just need to hear it from some Moms of small sized kids - My DD#2 is going to be starting Kindergarten in the fall. She is 28lbs and 38 inches tall. She wears a size 3T.  And the twsp said that she is fine to ride in the schoolbus with just a lap belt. That there is no weight requirement to make compartmentilization safe.  I know about the compartmentilization thing but she is just so tiny and my brain is not liking this but driving her to school & picking her up everyday is not a realistic option for us. I just near to hear that other Moms of small sized kiddos didn't have a problem with this issue - like their kid could do the seatbelt themselves and that they sat in the seat ok without fidgeting and getting up out of the seat.
> Just please reassure me.



She will be fine, be thankful you have seatbelts, none of our school busses have any, it seems like such a crazy thing but supposedly the busses are designed for crashes without belts.  Sounds like baloney to me, but that's what "they" say.....

and my question of the day...poly mesh fusible interfacing.  I've seen you guys talk about it around here.  My Joanne's has no idea what I'm talking about, so I was looking online.  Do you all use the OESD brand?  Does this take the place of heavyweight stabilizer?  I have an embroidered tee of a girl with a micky hat that I bought a few years ago and it looks like she used this poly mesh.  But it almost feels like there is other stabilizer under it.  There is nothing past the satin stitch out line of the girl but her body feels firm.  Does that make sense?  Do you put a tear away under the poly mesh, then tear away the stabilizer, then fuse the poly mesh?  

Who knew this was so complicated????


----------



## princesskayla

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Did you use a pattern/guide for your memory quilt? I was thinking of making my dad one for father's day but I am so new to quilting that I need something that tells me what to do step by step lol.
> 
> Here are some photos of a Minnie Mouse Pillow Case dress I made my DD and also some short I made my boys for Memorial Day/4th of July/Labor Day, and an outfit I made for DD. I had some stray strings that needed to be clipped, ignore those please =) And also a picture of a tutu tote bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I used the smiling daisy photo quilt tutorial from YCMT. It is in the quilt section. Very simple and good directions for the facing. It gives links to the instructions for binding and finishing.
> 
> Cute clothes. Love the 4th outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> RMAMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure this will be helpful but I think the DXDDP combined with club level will be overkill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably right - but we are going to a signature dining place every night so it won't be as much food. We will also use some of the credits as quick service.
> 
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the way I did it...
> 
> Precut my squares of light colored fabrics, ironed on freezer paper to the back (makes the fabric more stable ...freezer paper is in the aluminum foil section of most grocery stores.  One brand is Reynolds and comes in a blue box.).  I had a small clipboard for the characters to bear down on.
> 
> I put the paper backed fabric in plastic zip lock bags.  One for the ones that have been signed, one for them that had not been signed. I put the clipboard, markers and 5 or 6 sheets of the paper on the clipboard in a larger zip lock bag.  That way everything was ready when we spied a potential autograph.
> 
> I used fabric markers.  These are markers that are specifically designed for fabric...they are permanent after ironing them (heat set).  Sometimes those sharpies are NOT permanent.  (My daughter in law had to re-write all of her autographs with the fabric marker... always trust your mother in law!)
> 
> I did not find this any more troublesome than digging out the autograph book.  Every day I would put the completed ones in a different bag in the luggage for safe keeping.  Occasionally, the paper would want to separate from the fabric.  All it took was a quick warm iron to touch it up.
> 
> I never spent more than a couple minutes each day keeping things straight.  And the actual time to prepare everything was way less than the amount of time and money it took to make an autograph book from scratch!
> 
> When you come home, all you do is run the iron over each sheet to heat set the autograph and take the paper off the back...and decide how you want your quilt to look.
> 
> 
> Tips:
> = If you get multiple autographs from the same character (like Mickey from Chef Mickey, and from Garden Grill...etc) note on the paper backing when or where the autograph came from.
> = If you are making the kids clothes...you can use some of the scraps for the rest of the quilt...too cute!
> = If you have multiple kids, you could use different markers for each kid, so everything is color coded...but I found that to be too difficult.  The characters liked to use the same marker for each of the FIVE quilts we were making!
> = using masking tape to 'define' the borders will help the characters understand that you need a seam line!  Especially Ariel! (but I would probably use painters tape for that so they could see it better!)
> = Don't stress about it too much...quilts are not supposed to be perfect!
> = If you are in the park and the paper starts to separate...don't worry.  Just keep them together on the clipboard.  It will still work...just the characters will have to work a little harder to write on it.
> 
> If I left anything out...let me know!  I've made 5 of them so far...and it looks like at least 2 more are in my future!
> 
> Nini
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pictures please. I want to see this great sounding quilt!
> 
> 
> 
> Diz-Mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd probably lean towards AKL too since your ages are pretty close to what mine will be on our next trip.  I know people take babies on cruises all the time, but I've traveled a lot with both of my boys when they were just a year old or younger and I know for a fact I wouldn't have had any fun cruising with them.  And no, a trip without the kids isn't mean at all, I only WISH I had people I fully trusted to do something alone with my hubby.  Although I might feel a tad guilty doing anything Disney without the little squirts, because I know I'd have lots of explaining to do if they saw pictures...
> 
> Your teacher quilt sounds so cool!!  I hope you share a picture because I'd love to see it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking about waiting until our younger one is older. That way we could leave her at the clubs and spend some time alone. I am afraid that I wouldn't get much benefit out of the relaxing cruise if I was chasing after an 18 mo old the entire time!
> 
> 
> 
> ollyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi  My name is Karen and I have been a lurker for a really long time.  I have finally made a few items.  For my birthday, my DH bought me a sewing machine, and I took it a step further and bought myself an embroidery machine.
> 
> I have never really did any type of sewing in my life so they are not the greatest, but I had fun making them and really learned a lot.  I have always admired you ladies for all your beautiful work.  orry they are small. I could not get them to resize in photobucket.
> 
> I also want to thank Heather Sue for her great designs and helpful tips.  Here it goes, I hope they appear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome!! Great job. Those are wonderful.
Click to expand...


----------



## princesskayla

jessica52877 said:


> I found that Dallas really enjoyed everything as an infant. He loved to see the lights and hear the music and LOVED characters at that age! Before he could walk he would crawl up to them (on the cruise ship), at the park I took him up. By the time he hit 3 or 4 he was done with them. So don't underestimate the fun your little one will have! I enjoyed so much watching his face yet still being able to relax so much on vacation because he would nap and hang out in his stroller or right by us.
> 
> I never thought of it as a discount because he was free, but thought of it as a perk! He want on 3 cruises before I ever had to pay! And who knows how many times to WDW.



Kennedy - the youngest will love Disney too. One of her first words was Mickey and she will point him out everywhere. I can't wait to take her to meet the characters and watch her reactions to everything that is Disney. 

How did you go on cruises without paying for Dallas? Is there an age limit I don't know about? Please share - that might change the game plan!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Can I get a recommendation or two or three-hehe of a good, but cheap embroidary machine and a serger machine?  Think I need to get on board with all you embroidary ladies-I just love all of your work!!!!

Thanks, Erika


----------



## GoofyG

Just wanted to post.  My mom made Araeyah's weighted blanket yesterday.  Tonight she went to bed with it, she was asleep in 5mins.  I'm doing the happy dance  I'm praying this will help with bedtime!


----------



## jessica52877

princesskayla said:


> Kennedy - the youngest will love Disney too. One of her first words was Mickey and she will point him out everywhere. I can't wait to take her to meet the characters and watch her reactions to everything that is Disney.
> 
> How did you go on cruises without paying for Dallas? Is there an age limit I don't know about? Please share - that might change the game plan!



Under 3 is free, BUT you do have to pay port charges. Usually around $119 for 7 day Caribbean. I actually think a little less. Well worth it in my mind. We took him when he was 9 months old a 3 day, 12 months on a 7 day and at 24 months on a 7 day. We had scheduled to go a few weeks before his 3rd birthday but ended up canceling. No one wanted to cruise again right then and it was in December and so much going on, very hard for DH to get off work, etc. We usually went in January.


----------



## jessica52877

jessica52877 said:


> Under 3 is free, BUT you do have to pay port charges. Usually around $119 for 7 day Caribbean. I actually think a little less. Well worth it in my mind. We took him when he was 9 months old a 3 day, 12 months on a 7 day and at 24 months on a 7 day. We had scheduled to go a few weeks before his 3rd birthday but ended up canceling. No one wanted to cruise again right then and it was in December and so much going on, very hard for DH to get off work, etc. We usually went in January.



LOL! Quoting myself! He actually cruised for free this past February too now that I think about due to the kids sail free promo. He sure has been a cheap cruiser! 

Here is a link with some pictures from when he was 12 months old.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=236717&id=575830326&l=e2f555a0f9

It doesn't really show all the fun we had but it gives you a good idea of how great the characters were with him. They ALL got down on his level! I know, I know, he is crawling on the carpet, but really I just had to get over it! I never once found his hands disgustingly dirty and really tried to wipe them before he put them to his mouth. He was fine though!


----------



## LisaZoe

As if I needed another creative outlet, a couple friends have recently been encouraging (some might say challenging me) to try making a Waldorf style doll. I hesitated at first because it seemed like I'd need to buy several special (and expensive) supplies... and I already have too many various craft supplies that sit unused. However, after giving it some thought I decided to see what I could do with what I already had on hand. I'm so glad I did! 

My first 2 attempts at heads were OK but not what I was trying for. The second was definitely better than the first but still not quite right so I tried a 3rd time with much better success... in fact it came out well enough to make me want to add the body.  Here's the finished doll (which Zoe promptly claimed as her own, darn it!). The 'tail' is removable so she can become other characters. Zoe's requested fairy wings next so that's been added to my sewing 'to do' list.


----------



## visitingapril09

NiniMorris said:


> Here is the way I did it...
> 
> Precut my squares of light colored fabrics, ironed on freezer paper to the back (makes the fabric more stable ...freezer paper is in the aluminum foil section of most grocery stores.  One brand is Reynolds and comes in a blue box.).  I had a small clipboard for the characters to bear down on.
> 
> I put the paper backed fabric in plastic zip lock bags.  One for the ones that have been signed, one for them that had not been signed. I put the clipboard, markers and 5 or 6 sheets of the paper on the clipboard in a larger zip lock bag.  That way everything was ready when we spied a potential autograph.
> 
> I used fabric markers.  These are markers that are specifically designed for fabric...they are permanent after ironing them (heat set).  Sometimes those sharpies are NOT permanent.  (My daughter in law had to re-write all of her autographs with the fabric marker... always trust your mother in law!)
> 
> I did not find this any more troublesome than digging out the autograph book.  Every day I would put the completed ones in a different bag in the luggage for safe keeping.  Occasionally, the paper would want to separate from the fabric.  All it took was a quick warm iron to touch it up.
> 
> I never spent more than a couple minutes each day keeping things straight.  And the actual time to prepare everything was way less than the amount of time and money it took to make an autograph book from scratch!
> 
> When you come home, all you do is run the iron over each sheet to heat set the autograph and take the paper off the back...and decide how you want your quilt to look.
> 
> 
> Tips:
> = If you get multiple autographs from the same character (like Mickey from Chef Mickey, and from Garden Grill...etc) note on the paper backing when or where the autograph came from.
> = If you are making the kids clothes...you can use some of the scraps for the rest of the quilt...too cute!
> = If you have multiple kids, you could use different markers for each kid, so everything is color coded...but I found that to be too difficult.  The characters liked to use the same marker for each of the FIVE quilts we were making!
> = using masking tape to 'define' the borders will help the characters understand that you need a seam line!  Especially Ariel! (but I would probably use painters tape for that so they could see it better!)
> = Don't stress about it too much...quilts are not supposed to be perfect!
> = If you are in the park and the paper starts to separate...don't worry.  Just keep them together on the clipboard.  It will still work...just the characters will have to work a little harder to write on it.
> 
> If I left anything out...let me know!  I've made 5 of them so far...and it looks like at least 2 more are in my future!
> 
> Nini



I am so glad you explained how you did it here. I saw on your fb page the finished ones and they are wonderful!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Hey y'all. We had a crazy week this past week. I haven't seen anything from Alicia to see how things went. Wasn't Gabriel due to arrive yesterday? Praying all went well. 

Our Disney plans have changed so many times that my head is spinning. Our lawnmower was beyond repair and I clearly can't add because I messed up on my figuring for tickets. Long story short is we are just going to VMCP and using our GAD for 1 day at the MK. I'm going to make reservations tomorrow for CM but unless we win a contest my aunt nominated us for then we won't be able to do the CM. That's okay. Trying to be thankful for what we are doing and not what we might not be able to do, right? 

Have a great week! My little middle daughter will be 8 on Thursday and oldest DD will be 23 the following week! : )


----------



## RMAMom

ollyg said:


> Thank you.  I have a brother 780D.  I really like it, although I have not used any of the embroidery designs that came with it.
> 
> I am a an extreme novice, but I am learning--I had a lot of ah ha moments doing those.


Congratulations on the new machine and on your outfits, they look great!



squirrel said:


> You would think the lady I talked to at Wal-Mart would have known that the fabric wouldn't work well.
> 
> I told her what I was using it for and she said she has made quilts before and had seen signature quilts.
> 
> So I should look for a white cotton without a print?


The woman in the fabric department at my Wal-Mart don't even sew! I am just thankful that we still have fabric.



LisaZoe said:


> As if I needed another creative outlet, a couple friends have recently been encouraging (some might say challenging me) to try making a Waldorf style doll. I hesitated at first because it seemed like I'd need to buy several special (and expensive) supplies... and I already have too many various craft supplies that sit unused. However, after giving it some thought I decided to see what I could do with what I already had on hand. I'm so glad I did!
> 
> My first 2 attempts at heads were OK but not what I was trying for. The second was definitely better than the first but still not quite right so I tried a 3rd time with much better success... in fact it came out well enough to make me want to add the body.  Here's the finished doll (which Zoe promptly claimed as her own, darn it!). The 'tail' is removable so she can become other characters. Zoe's requested fairy wings next so that's been added to my sewing 'to do' list.



I love it! Mermaids are a big deal around here, my 25 yr old has been in love with them since she saw The Little Mermaid as a little girl!

Wendy~ you've been noticeably silent since the headache, hoping all is well with you.


----------



## NiniMorris

Since you twisted my arm....here is a picture of the first Autograph quilt I finished...







This one was done in an afternoon, since the little boy was returning to his mommy the next day.  So, please don't look too closely at the quilting stitches.


Nini


----------



## TinaLala

NiniMorris said:


> Since you twisted my arm....here is a picture of the first Autograph quilt I finished...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was done in an afternoon, since the little boy was returning to his mommy the next day.  So, please don't look too closely at the quilting stitches.
> 
> 
> Nini



That is very cute!  We're always looking for new ways to do autographs and that is definitely on the list.  DD7 saw it and said "Mom, we totally have to do that next time!" LOL!  I like the Minnie fabric and animal fabric mixed in very nice!


----------



## TinaLala

LisaZoe said:


>



Did you use a pattern?  It came out great!!!  I ask because we're thinking about doing a Pioneer day with our Girl Scouts and I'd like to make rag dolls I've been hesitant because it looks like it would be a lot of work.  I'm going to cut out the dolls, then have them hand sew the doll and then stuff.


----------



## princesskayla

jessica52877 said:


> Under 3 is free, BUT you do have to pay port charges. Usually around $119 for 7 day Caribbean. I actually think a little less. Well worth it in my mind. We took him when he was 9 months old a 3 day, 12 months on a 7 day and at 24 months on a 7 day. We had scheduled to go a few weeks before his 3rd birthday but ended up canceling. No one wanted to cruise again right then and it was in December and so much going on, very hard for DH to get off work, etc. We usually went in January.



I will have to call DCL and ask!!



jessica52877 said:


> LOL! Quoting myself! He actually cruised for free this past February too now that I think about due to the kids sail free promo. He sure has been a cheap cruiser!
> 
> Here is a link with some pictures from when he was 12 months old.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=236717&id=575830326&l=e2f555a0f9
> 
> It doesn't really show all the fun we had but it gives you a good idea of how great the characters were with him. They ALL got down on his level! I know, I know, he is crawling on the carpet, but really I just had to get over it! I never once found his hands disgustingly dirty and really tried to wipe them before he put them to his mouth. He was fine though!



I would be a little crazy about the carpet too! (Side note: I work in L&D and you would not believe the amount of people that let their babies on the floor and walk around barefoot. Yuck, yuck, yuck.) Kennedy is not a put everything into her mouth kind of girl. She is also walking. Love the pictures!! So cute. You have almost made me change my mind...again. 



LisaZoe said:


> As if I needed another creative outlet, a couple friends have recently been encouraging (some might say challenging me) to try making a Waldorf style doll. I hesitated at first because it seemed like I'd need to buy several special (and expensive) supplies... and I already have too many various craft supplies that sit unused. However, after giving it some thought I decided to see what I could do with what I already had on hand. I'm so glad I did!
> 
> My first 2 attempts at heads were OK but not what I was trying for. The second was definitely better than the first but still not quite right so I tried a 3rd time with much better success... in fact it came out well enough to make me want to add the body.  Here's the finished doll (which Zoe promptly claimed as her own, darn it!). The 'tail' is removable so she can become other characters. Zoe's requested fairy wings next so that's been added to my sewing 'to do' list.




Wow! I am not letting my daughter see this page. Thank goodness she is still asleep - or I would be trying to figure out how you did this. 



NiniMorris said:


> Since you twisted my arm....here is a picture of the first Autograph quilt I finished...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was done in an afternoon, since the little boy was returning to his mommy the next day.  So, please don't look too closely at the quilting stitches.
> 
> 
> Nini



Love it!!! So cute. I am going to HAVE to do this in Sept. I like I will add the pictures of the kids with the characters too with the photo fabric. Can't wait!


I had applied for a nurse manager position a few months ago but did not get the job. However, the consultant that referred me called today and said that another surgery center was needing a nurse manager. She gave them my name and they want my resume. I sent it out yesterday - so here's crossing my fingers. A position like that and we could afford to go to AKL/club level and a cruise. 

Oh yeah - Lisa's Audrey pattern is on YCMT!!!!  So cute.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

RadioFanatic said:


> I did exactly that this past trip and my sister's MIL made the quilt.  I just got it this weekend - it turned out gorgeous.  I used fabric pens.  I can post pix if you would like.


Love the picture of the quilt, it is just too sweet.  I have my squares but no design or colours yet.  I may try different colours and get new signatures on the upcoming trip.



erikawolf2004 said:


> Can I get a recommendation or two or three-hehe of a good, but cheap embroidary machine and a serger machine?  Think I need to get on board with all you embroidary ladies-I just love all of your work!!!!
> 
> Thanks, Erika


Welcome, Erika.  I would suggest a machine you can afford and yet meets your needs.  For embroidery I feel brother has a good machine that is user friendly.



GoofyG said:


> Just wanted to post.  My mom made Araeyah's weighted blanket yesterday.  Tonight she went to bed with it, she was asleep in 5mins.  I'm doing the happy dance  I'm praying this will help with bedtime!


Yeah, I have read the out of sync child and it has a lot of good ideas.


----------



## RadioFanatic

squirrel said:


> You would think the lady I talked to at Wal-Mart would have known that the fabric wouldn't work well.
> 
> I told her what I was using it for and she said she has made quilts before and had seen signature quilts.
> 
> So I should look for a white cotton without a print?



If you are not dead set on white, I used yellow and light blue.


----------



## LisaZoe

TinaLala said:


> Did you use a pattern?  It came out great!!!  I ask because we're thinking about doing a Pioneer day with our Girl Scouts and I'd like to make rag dolls I've been hesitant because it looks like it would be a lot of work.  I'm going to cut out the dolls, then have them hand sew the doll and then stuff.



The head isn't stuffed so much as shaped and then covered with the fabric. I did find a free pattern for the body online but will be tweaking it for the next doll.



princesskayla said:


> Wow! I am not letting my daughter see this page. Thank goodness she is still asleep - or I would be trying to figure out how you did this.



If you do want to give it a shot, google 'waldorf doll kits' and you can find a few places that sell the supplies with pattern and instructions. I was too impatient to wait for one so I used what I had on hand rather than wool to stuff and wool yarn for the hair. I also didn't have skin tone fabric but I kind of like that she's not meant to look human. I have ordered a kit to see how it is working with the 'good stuff' so it will have more human coloring.


----------



## Tweevil

Hi everybody!
Everything posted is fabulous!  I wish I quilted - that's my sister's thing.  She has been making them for longer than I can remember...

I am trying to get my rooms organize today - wish me luck!  I am flipping 2 bedrooms around and moving my machines.  If all goes well I will be done (and exhausted) tonight.

And, if you haven't seen it on the boards, GKTW needs votes for winning funds to help with the facility through the Pepsi Refresh Contest.  They are currently in 16th place - see my signature for the clicky to vote!

Thanks!!


----------



## soccermomof3

I am so excited!! I love everything on this thread! I am feverishly trying to get my 2 DD's themed outfits sewn for our upcoming trip and am so inspired! Thanks!!


----------



## palmpixie

I've been lurking since january before our trip we made a few small things to take with us then. 

I love everything you all have posted and wish i could sew half as well..lol

I can make bows well but sewing im not so great with straight lines..hehe 


when i have enough posts i will post a few pics of our little projects. I say our because my husband also sews actully better then i do lol and we love to work together on things. 

Great job on everything ...


----------



## tmh0206

I was just wondering, if the insides of all your projects look perfect?  Mine look great on the outside, but look like a flipping tornado hit on the inside...what can i do to make the insides look better?


----------



## t-beri

Most people here either use a serger to finish their seams or use a zig zag stitch over the edge.  However, there are many ways to finish your seams.  This link has a list of finishes and I think links to how to do them.

http://www.sewingsupport.com/seam-finishes.html


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

*Question!!!*

So, a little birdie told me to get fusible stabilizer.  I couldn't find any yesterday, but I read on a blog that you could use Wonder Under to fuse regular (tear-away) stabilizer to an item.  What's the verdict from my resident experts here in the DIS?  Keep looking for the real thing or use this in a pinch?


----------



## NiniMorris

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> *Question!!!*
> 
> So, a little birdie told me to get fusible stabilizer.  I couldn't find any yesterday, but I read on a blog that you could use Wonder Under to fuse regular (tear-away) stabilizer to an item.  What's the verdict from my resident experts here in the DIS?  Keep looking for the real thing or use this in a pinch?



Hmmm...I've never done that...but then again, I dislike wonder Under...it tends to gum up my needle....

Oh..and I am not one of the resident experts...just someone with lots of opinions!  LOL!!

Nini


----------



## tmh0206

t-beri said:


> Most people here either use a serger to finish their seams or use a zig zag stitch over the edge.  However, there are many ways to finish your seams.  This link has a list of finishes and I think links to how to do them.
> 
> http://www.sewingsupport.com/seam-finishes.html



thank you for that website, it is awesome...I still have so much to learn


----------



## Adi12982

QuiverofArrows said:


> Hey y'all. We had a crazy week this past week. I haven't seen anything from Alicia to see how things went. Wasn't Gabriel due to arrive yesterday? Praying all went well.
> 
> Our Disney plans have changed so many times that my head is spinning. Our lawnmower was beyond repair and I clearly can't add because I messed up on my figuring for tickets. Long story short is we are just going to VMCP and using our GAD for 1 day at the MK. I'm going to make reservations tomorrow for CM but unless we win a contest my aunt nominated us for then we won't be able to do the CM. That's okay. Trying to be thankful for what we are doing and not what we might not be able to do, right?
> 
> Have a great week! My little middle daughter will be 8 on Thursday and oldest DD will be 23 the following week! : )



Not sure if anyone responded to you - But Gabriel is here and they are both doing well (I'll leave the stat's posting to her)


----------



## NiniMorris

Today has been a day of good news!
....
My friend's daughter got the good news that her PICC line did not have to be taken out, and they did not have to go in and put a central line in her chest.  She is 8 years old and is suffering from Mitochondrial Disease.  (she really likes to go against what the doctor's say...they said she wouldn't live 6 months...and she has lived over 7 years since then.)

And my Grand daughter got her last cast off.  So far the surgeons are saying the surgery was a success, but she will have to wear a brace for the next couple of years.  Since it has been so long since she has been castless, she is refusing to put any weight on it , but we did manage to get a lot of the dead skin off ... using my last bottle of Disney Lotion!  Of course she said it was using the Disney Lotion is what made it feel good!

Now if I could just get some time to go back to the studio. The dress for Akershus is in the works and is taking f-o-r-e-v-e-r!  I had a basic idea from a dress I had as a child (yes, that long ago!) and seeing Miranda's dress inspired me to pull it back out and get it drafted.

I wish I could find a picture of that original dress. I got it for my 4th birthday and it was called a Cinderella dress.  It was basically a strip work jumper with a large sash and sleeves like the precious dress!  All the strips were different color pastels and had different poses of Cinderella on it.  The Cinderellas were done in cross stitch.

Mine will not be that intricate, and will include different Princesses...but every stitch I take I am seeing my Grand mother...she made the dress...when she was working for a custom dressmaker...it was one of her specialties!


Nini 


Of course,, she said the Disney lotion is what made it feel good!


----------



## ncmomof2

NiniMorris said:


> Today has been a day of good news!
> ....
> My friend's daughter got the good news that her PICC line did not have to be taken out, and they did not have to go in and put a central line in her chest.  She is 8 years old and is suffering from Mitochondrial Disease.  (she really likes to go against what the doctor's say...they said she wouldn't live 6 months...and she has lived over 7 years since then.)
> 
> !



A friend of mine has a son with mito desease.  Apparently there are very good doctors in Houston.  The poor little guy is in and out of the hospital all the time.  He was not lucky enough to get a diagnosis at such a young age.  They ran around the country trying to find someone to help for several years before finding the doctors in Houston a year and a half ago.  She actually had a doctor in Dallas threaten to call child protective services on her because he was so small.  He basically accused her of not feeding him.    It is a scary disease since so little is know!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tweevil said:


> Hi everybody!
> Everything posted is fabulous!  I wish I quilted - that's my sister's thing.  She has been making them for longer than I can remember...
> 
> I am trying to get my rooms organize today - wish me luck!  I am flipping 2 bedrooms around and moving my machines.  If all goes well I will be done (and exhausted) tonight.
> 
> And, if you haven't seen it on the boards, GKTW needs votes for winning funds to help with the facility through the Pepsi Refresh Contest.  They are currently in 16th place - see my signature for the clicky to vote!
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi Tweevil, we haven't seen you in a bit and missed you.
Organizing is good because you will see an immediate result.  Don't get too tired and pace yourself. 



soccermomof3 said:


> I am so excited!! I love everything on this thread! I am feverishly trying to get my 2 DD's themed outfits sewn for our upcoming trip and am so inspired! Thanks!!


 Soccermomof3.  Please post pictures of what you make for your trip if you can.  We love to see the creations.  Have a magical time.


palmpixie said:


> I've been lurking since january before our trip we made a few small things to take with us then.
> 
> I love everything you all have posted and wish i could sew half as well..lol
> 
> I can make bows well but sewing im not so great with straight lines..hehe
> 
> when i have enough posts i will post a few pics of our little projects. I say our because my husband also sews actully better then i do lol and we love to work together on things.
> 
> Great job on everything ...


Glad to have you join us palmpixie!  If you can make bows you are better than me in a heartbeat.  When we try something new it takes practice and time to get better.  I am sure you sewing is good and will keep getting better.  We do have a member here that is Tom and he is a fabulous sewer of all things.  Have your husband join us too.



tmh0206 said:


> I was just wondering, if the insides of all your projects look perfect?  Mine look great on the outside, but look like a flipping tornado hit on the inside...what can i do to make the insides look better?


I use a serger on all seams that can be sergered or a french seam.  Hope that helps.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> *Question!!!*
> 
> So, a little birdie told me to get fusible stabilizer.  I couldn't find any yesterday, but I read on a blog that you could use Wonder Under to fuse regular (tear-away) stabilizer to an item.  What's the verdict from my resident experts here in the DIS?  Keep looking for the real thing or use this in a pinch?


Heat bond lite is the best!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

LisaZoe said:


>



This is sooo stinkin cute!!!!  Great Job as always-I just love your talents!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> Today has been a day of good news!
> ....
> My friend's daughter got the good news that her PICC line did not have to be taken out, and they did not have to go in and put a central line in her chest.  She is 8 years old and is suffering from Mitochondrial Disease.  (she really likes to go against what the doctor's say...they said she wouldn't live 6 months...and she has lived over 7 years since then.)
> 
> And my Grand daughter got her last cast off.  So far the surgeons are saying the surgery was a success, but she will have to wear a brace for the next couple of years.  Since it has been so long since she has been castless, she is refusing to put any weight on it , but we did manage to get a lot of the dead skin off ... using my last bottle of Disney Lotion!  Of course she said it was using the Disney Lotion is what made it feel good!
> 
> Now if I could just get some time to go back to the studio. The dress for Akershus is in the works and is taking f-o-r-e-v-e-r!  I had a basic idea from a dress I had as a child (yes, that long ago!) and seeing Miranda's dress inspired me to pull it back out and get it drafted.
> 
> I wish I could find a picture of that original dress. I got it for my 4th birthday and it was called a Cinderella dress.  It was basically a strip work jumper with a large sash and sleeves like the precious dress!  All the strips were different color pastels and had different poses of Cinderella on it.  The Cinderellas were done in cross stitch.
> 
> Mine will not be that intricate, and will include different Princesses...but every stitch I take I am seeing my Grand mother...she made the dress...when she was working for a custom dressmaker...it was one of her specialties!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> Of course,, she said the Disney lotion is what made it feel good!



That's great your friend's child and Granddaughter seem to be on the mend!  I can only imagine how good it must feel to have that cast off after all that time.  Thank goodness for Disney lotion right? 

I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels like they take forever to get sewing projects done.  I'm easily distracted, so I'll cut out the pattern then get pulled away, then cut out the fabric, get pulled away again and you get the picture.  Usually a month later I have something completed that would take most of the wonderful gals on here a HALF DAY to make.  I'm crossing my fingers I'll have the two Audrey skirts I want to make my friend's daughters by the time they get here from Chicago- 9 days!!  EKK!


----------



## NaeNae

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> *Question!!!*
> 
> So, a little birdie told me to get fusible stabilizer.  I couldn't find any yesterday, but I read on a blog that you could use Wonder Under to fuse regular (tear-away) stabilizer to an item.  What's the verdict from my resident experts here in the DIS?  Keep looking for the real thing or use this in a pinch?



Try B Sew Inn on I-240 & Penn.  They carry Babylock and Floriani brands.  I don't have a preference on fusible but I LOVE Floriani's tear away!!!  It tears off so nice and clean, no fuzzies left behind.  Floriani's stabilizers have silicone built into them that keeps your needle lubricated every time it penetrates the stabilizer.


----------



## Charmaine

[IMG said:
			
		

> [/IMG]



So super cute!!  Love it!


----------



## Charmaine

revrob said:


> here's  a pic of our pirate gear



Love this!  We are just now getting ready to book our Disney Cruise on the new Dream for Sept/Oct 2011!!  So cool!  Do you mind if I borrow your idea??


----------



## Granna4679

ban26ana said:


> Hello everyone.  I'm definitely not a Disboutiquers, but I am in awe of the work that you do.  I can sew...barely.  My daughter is turning one next month and we are having a rubber ducky party.  I have a regular sewing machine, and I have access to my mom's that does some embroidery stuff.  Can anyone recommend an easy pattern for me to make a cute rubber ducky dress for her to wear?  When I say easy, I mean I am dumb dumb dumb.  I'm basically a 5 year old in a 28 year old body.



I was going to suggest the A-line with a simple duck applique (done by hand or machine) on the front or if you can find some fabric with a duck print.  The A-line is on YCMT and is super simple.  You will love it.  My daughter collected rubber duckys (well, all things ducky) until she married so I have a lot of input on this.  We made punch for a party once and "floated" rubber duckys in the punch bowl.  It was super cute.  You can make ducky cutouts from posterboard and tie them with ribbons around the room or over mantel or table...that would be cute.  Please post pictures for us when you have the party.  

Nini - So happy for all the good news in your world.  I know your DGD is glad to have the cast off.  My youngest had a cast for 6 wks @ 5 yrs old and she did the same thing when it was off.  Give it a few days....she will be back on her legs.  

I have some good news of my own.  My DH went to the orthopedic surgeon (regarding his fall last week) and the doc does not think surgery is necessary.  He WILL be out of commission for 6 wks or so but should regain all mobility slowly but surely.  He did give him the go-ahead to put weight on his legs so that is a huge step and a giant blessing.  Helping him get around and do everything without putting weight on his legs was really hard.

And, just because you ladies will understand....my DGD had Pre-K graduation today. My daughter said they spent the last week of Pre-K learning about community service people and jobs that they could do when they grow up.  After doing the usual pledges, songs, and skits, they had each one come up before they graduated and say what they wanted to be when they grow up.
Without fail, the kids lined up and said they wanted to be doctors, nurses, firemen, police, etc....until they got to my little Mia.  She walked up and said "When I grow up, I want to be a Mermaid!"  
Gotta love her!!!!  

I have lots of things to post that I made for our SeaWorld trip (still hoping I am going to be able to leave Hubby to make that trip)...but my pictures are on my home computer so I will try to post them tonight.


----------



## Disneymom1218

palmpixie said:


> I've been lurking since january before our trip we made a few small things to take with us then.
> 
> I love everything you all have posted and wish i could sew half as well..lol
> 
> I can make bows well but sewing im not so great with straight lines..hehe
> 
> 
> when i have enough posts i will post a few pics of our little projects. I say our because my husband also sews actully better then i do lol and we love to work together on things.
> 
> Great job on everything ...


 I was once a lurker and I have started sewing again because of this site. last I sewed was in high school home-ec class a long time ago. LOL My straight lines are not to die for and never straight but you can;t really tell unless you are right up on it. can;t wait to see your creations. I am super jealous that your DH helps with the sewing and projects. the closest I can get my DBF to help is to keep the girls out of my hair so I can cut out a pattern or get a few stitches in.


----------



## PrinceCharmingsMom

Hello all! 

I am a long time lurker and I am needing some help or advice. I have been sewing for some time...not a super talent, but I can make what I need. I have been working on the same machine for about 10 years and it's time for  a new one. I would love your advice on a basic machine maybe with some embroidery options...I have a boy not a girl so I don't need alot mostly alphabet kind of options, and I am looking to stay under $500. I make him alot of Jon Jons and my machine is dead, so I need new one before I start making clothes for this October trip. My previous machine is a really old Kenmore from Sears. Thanks in advance for any and all advice. 

Angela


----------



## revrob

Charmaine said:


> Love this!  We are just now getting ready to book our Disney Cruise on the new Dream for Sept/Oct 2011!!  So cool!  Do you mind if I borrow your idea??



Absolutely!  Have a great time!


----------



## Charmaine

Hello,

I know it's off topic...but just wondering!   It's been a while since I've been on this board...I have so missed it.  We just decided to book a 4 Night Cruise and 3 night stay @ WDW (not sure of which hotel yet) for Sept/Oct 2011, when my kids are out of school. 

What is the weather usually like in Florida this time of year?  

Any ideas or tips??   We've never been to WDW or taken a Cruise!  This is a big deal for us!

Thanks,

Char


----------



## NaeNae

Charmaine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know it's off topic...but just wondering!   It's been a while since I've been on this board...I have so missed it.  We just decided to book a 4 Night Cruise and 3 night stay @ WDW (not sure of which hotel yet) for Sept/Oct 2011, when my kids are out of school.
> 
> What is the weather usually like in Florida this time of year?
> 
> Any ideas or tips??   We've never been to WDW or taken a Cruise!  This is a big deal for us!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Char



We usually go in Sept and it's HOT!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Charmaine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know it's off topic...but just wondering!   It's been a while since I've been on this board...I have so missed it.  We just decided to book a 4 Night Cruise and 3 night stay @ WDW (not sure of which hotel yet) for Sept/Oct 2011, when my kids are out of school.
> 
> What is the weather usually like in Florida this time of year?
> 
> Any ideas or tips??   We've never been to WDW or taken a Cruise!  This is a big deal for us!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Char



We went the end of last September...Hot is putting it mildly!  It was unbearable....and I am from the South....

Our favorite part was the pool at the resort!


Nini


----------



## Charmaine

NaeNae said:


> We usually go in Sept and it's HOT!!!!


thank you...does it rain?  is there a chance of a Hurricane?  Crap...HOT...really!?!?  haha!  oh well...we'll have to deal.  The resort pool will definately be a fav. destination then!


----------



## Charmaine

NiniMorris said:


> We went the end of last September...Hot is putting it mildly!  It was unbearable....and I am from the South....
> 
> Our favorite part was the pool at the resort!
> 
> 
> Nini



Uh oh!  This is sounding like we'll be at the pool alot!  haha!


----------



## ncmomof2

Charmaine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know it's off topic...but just wondering!   It's been a while since I've been on this board...I have so missed it.  We just decided to book a 4 Night Cruise and 3 night stay @ WDW (not sure of which hotel yet) for Sept/Oct 2011, when my kids are out of school.
> 
> What is the weather usually like in Florida this time of year?
> 
> Any ideas or tips??   We've never been to WDW or taken a Cruise!  This is a big deal for us!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Char



We have been 4 times in Sept/Oct.  It is hot but not unbearable for my family, we live in Texas though.  And the lack of crowds make up for the heat in my opinion.  We will be back again this year.


----------



## Charmaine

ncmomof2 said:


> We have been 4 times in Sept/Oct.  It is hot but not unbearable for my family, we live in Texas though.  And the lack of crowds make up for the heat in my opinion.  We will be back again this year.



Ok, so everyone has a different idea of what "hot" is.  I live in the Central Valley in California, in the summer time it gets to be 102-108 for a few weeks.  It's not humid though...  It also doesn't cool down in the evenings.  

Does it start out cool?  End cool?  but hot in the middle of the day?  What temps are we talking??

Another question...does Disney always have deals for that time of year?  I know this year they are offering the "Free Dining" - just wondering if we'll get lucky for our trip next Sept/Oct!


----------



## i12go2wdw

NiniMorris said:


> Today has been a day of good news!
> ....
> My friend's daughter got the good news that her PICC line did not have to be taken out, and they did not have to go in and put a central line in her chest.  She is 8 years old and is suffering from Mitochondrial Disease.  (she really likes to go against what the doctor's say...they said she wouldn't live 6 months...and she has lived over 7 years since then.)
> 
> And my Grand daughter got her last cast off.  So far the surgeons are saying the surgery was a success, but she will have to wear a brace for the next couple of years.  Since it has been so long since she has been castless, she is refusing to put any weight on it , but we did manage to get a lot of the dead skin off ... using my last bottle of Disney Lotion!  Of course she said it was using the Disney Lotion is what made it feel good!
> 
> Now if I could just get some time to go back to the studio. The dress for Akershus is in the works and is taking f-o-r-e-v-e-r!  I had a basic idea from a dress I had as a child (yes, that long ago!) and seeing Miranda's dress inspired me to pull it back out and get it drafted.
> 
> I wish I could find a picture of that original dress. I got it for my 4th birthday and it was called a Cinderella dress.  It was basically a strip work jumper with a large sash and sleeves like the precious dress!  All the strips were different color pastels and had different poses of Cinderella on it.  The Cinderellas were done in cross stitch.
> 
> Mine will not be that intricate, and will include different Princesses...but every stitch I take I am seeing my Grand mother...she made the dress...when she was working for a custom dressmaker...it was one of her specialties!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> Of course,, she said the Disney lotion is what made it feel good!




One of the after school children in my daycare has Mitochondrial disease. She is 11 and was just diagnosed last Sept. Up until then she was just a normal healthy kid, then everything changed so suddenly. He has just had another episode that landed her in the hospital for about a week and now her sight is almost gone. Nobody seems to know if it is permanent or not. It is just heart breaking to see her go down hill so quickly. Her parents faith is so strong I am sure that is what is getting them through. It sounds like your friend's girl was diagnosed as a baby, I am so happy to hear she has beat the odds.

Once your grandaughter gets her feet under her again I am sure there will be no stopping her!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Charmaine said:


> Ok, so everyone has a different idea of what "hot" is.  I live in the Central Valley in California, in the summer time it gets to be 102-108 for a few weeks.  It's not humid though...  It also doesn't cool down in the evenings.
> 
> Does it start out cool?  End cool?  but hot in the middle of the day?  What temps are we talking??
> 
> Another question...does Disney always have deals for that time of year?  I know this year they are offering the "Free Dining" - just wondering if we'll get lucky for our trip next Sept/Oct!



The heat was in the 90's most of the time we were there, and the humidity was about the same!  It does cool off at night...around midnight or so.  We watched Illuminations almost every night, and the heat was still almost unbearable for us.  

(my daughter (aged 8) got heat exhaustion on our last day there.)  We are used to the heat and humidity at about the same here(just not in September), only we aren't usually out in it in the heat of the day ...at least not me!



i12go2wdw said:


> One of the after school children in my daycare has Mitochondrial disease. She is 11 and was just diagnosed last Sept. Up until then she was just a normal healthy kid, then everything changed so suddenly. He has just had another episode that landed her in the hospital for about a week and now her sight is almost gone. Nobody seems to know if it is permanent or not. It is just heart breaking to see her go down hill so quickly. Her parents faith is so strong I am sure that is what is getting them through. It sounds like your friend's girl was diagnosed as a baby, I am so happy to hear she has beat the odds.
> 
> Once your grandaughter gets her feet under her again I am sure there will be no stopping her!!



Noni's doctors are saying she is at her last stages of this disease.  She is so severely under weight (my almost 3 year old grand daughter weighs more than she does!) that she doesn't have enough energy for her body to function.  The feeding through her veins was working for the past several months.  But in the last month her PICC line has put her back in the hospital 4 times.  She lost 4 pounds this week.  They were able to partially clear out the line...but said if it happened again they would have to take it out.

A central line in her chest is the only option left for her.  Her parents are having that age old delima of quality vs quantity.  With a chest central line she would no longer be able to play.


My grand daughter will be flying in a few days!  After the surgery, with the first cast up to her hip, she was walking 2 days after the surgery!  She is too much like her daddy...there is no stopping her!


Nini


----------



## RMAMom

Adi12982 said:


> Not sure if anyone responded to you - But Gabriel is here and they are both doing well (I'll leave the stat's posting to her)








Granna4679 said:


> I was going to suggest the A-line with a simple duck applique (done by hand or machine) on the front or if you can find some fabric with a duck print.  The A-line is on YCMT and is super simple.  You will love it.  My daughter collected rubber duckys (well, all things ducky) until she married so I have a lot of input on this.  We made punch for a party once and "floated" rubber duckys in the punch bowl.  It was super cute.  You can make ducky cutouts from posterboard and tie them with ribbons around the room or over mantel or table...that would be cute.  Please post pictures for us when you have the party.
> 
> Nini - So happy for all the good news in your world.  I know your DGD is glad to have the cast off.  My youngest had a cast for 6 wks @ 5 yrs old and she did the same thing when it was off.  Give it a few days....she will be back on her legs.
> 
> I have some good news of my own.  My DH went to the orthopedic surgeon (regarding his fall last week) and the doc does not think surgery is necessary.  He WILL be out of commission for 6 wks or so but should regain all mobility slowly but surely.  He did give him the go-ahead to put weight on his legs so that is a huge step and a giant blessing.  Helping him get around and do everything without putting weight on his legs was really hard.
> 
> And, just because you ladies will understand....my DGD had Pre-K graduation today. My daughter said they spent the last week of Pre-K learning about community service people and jobs that they could do when they grow up.  After doing the usual pledges, songs, and skits, they had each one come up before they graduated and say what they wanted to be when they grow up.
> Without fail, the kids lined up and said they wanted to be doctors, nurses, firemen, police, etc....until they got to my little Mia.  She walked up and said "When I grow up, I want to be a Mermaid!"
> Gotta love her!!!!
> 
> I have lots of things to post that I made for our SeaWorld trip (still hoping I am going to be able to leave Hubby to make that trip)...but my pictures are on my home computer so I will try to post them tonight.



So glad to hear that your DH is on the mend! I am sure the next 6 weeks wont be easy for either of you and Sea World might be a nice break for you! Just what the Dr ordered if your pardon the pun.   Your DGD sounds precious, you should write that story somewhere in her baby book so you'll remember it!

Nini~ Glad to hear that the worst is over for your DGD and I'm sorry to hear that your Disney lotion is gone. Sounds like a reason to take a trip, I'm just sayin....


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

NiniMorris said:


> Hmmm...I've never done that...but then again, I dislike wonder Under...it tends to gum up my needle....
> 
> Oh..and I am not one of the resident experts...just someone with lots of opinions!  LOL!!
> 
> Nini



You're totally a resident expert!!  I used Wonder Under on the practice appliques I've done (and just pinned on the stabilizer).  I didn't notice that it did anything to the needle.  Of course, there's a definite possibility that it _is_ doing something to my needle and I don't know about it.    Should I not use it??  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Heat bond lite is the best!!!!



OK, novice alert, is that a stabilizer or to fuse the stabilizer.  Don't make fun of me. 



NaeNae said:


> Try B Sew Inn on I-240 & Penn.  They carry Babylock and Floriani brands.  I don't have a preference on fusible but I LOVE Floriani's tear away!!!  It tears off so nice and clean, no fuzzies left behind.  Floriani's stabilizers have silicone built into them that keeps your needle lubricated every time it penetrates the stabilizer.



I know exactly where that is!!  In fact, I used to think the name was so funny when I was a kid.  I'll have to pop in there next time we're that way.  Thanks!!


----------



## ncmomof2

Charmaine said:


> Ok, so everyone has a different idea of what "hot" is.  I live in the Central Valley in California, in the summer time it gets to be 102-108 for a few weeks.  It's not humid though...  It also doesn't cool down in the evenings.
> 
> Does it start out cool?  End cool?  but hot in the middle of the day?  What temps are we talking??
> 
> Another question...does Disney always have deals for that time of year?  I know this year they are offering the "Free Dining" - just wondering if we'll get lucky for our trip next Sept/Oct!




You could do a search for average temps (I would say 80s and 90s).  It is humid and it does not cool off in the evening for the most part.  My thing is that since there are short lines, we spend alot of time in the rides, which are cool, instead of in the heat.  Also, with the free dining you get two times a day when you get to sit down in a cool place.   It works for my family but others might not like it.

I think free dining is in its 6th year.  At least this will be our 5th time going with free dining, with one Dec trip in there without free dining.


----------



## billwendy

Charmaine said:


> thank you...does it rain?  is there a chance of a Hurricane?  Crap...HOT...really!?!?  haha!  oh well...we'll have to deal.  The resort pool will definately be a fav. destination then!



We have gone many times in sept/oct time frame - so it must not be too bad!! lol....It has been very hot all the times we have been there with high humidity - we spend the afternoons at the pool!!! It doesnt really cool off at night, but at least the sun isnt beating down on you!! We have also been there when its really rainy - bring poncho's and go for it!!! 

One thing is that you will be used to the heat from summer, so maybe it wont seem so bad, right???????


----------



## jeniamt

Finally have something to share.  No big deal but at least its for a boy, not terribly well represented around here!  Anyway, it was the outfit I made for a recent Big Give.  Carla's Easy Fit pants made into shorts and a hand appliqued shirt.

Not such a great photo, sorry... took it on my iphone.  My good camera is having battery issues.


----------



## jessica52877

Charmaine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know it's off topic...but just wondering!   It's been a while since I've been on this board...I have so missed it.  We just decided to book a 4 Night Cruise and 3 night stay @ WDW (not sure of which hotel yet) for Sept/Oct 2011, when my kids are out of school.
> 
> What is the weather usually like in Florida this time of year?
> 
> Any ideas or tips??   We've never been to WDW or taken a Cruise!  This is a big deal for us!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Char



Did you book yet? I would personally prefer to do WDW first and then the cruise so you can relax after vacation. Just thought I would throw that out to think about if you hadn't booked. 

We have gone almost every year the last week of Sept or first of October unless we hit Disneyland. It is hot and humid but nothing worse then any other day in Florida. This past weekend seemed so unbearable for some reason and the high was only 83 the one day! Or atleast that was the temp when I looked. It was humid! I usually think when I go on the rides and shows it cools me off but this time nothing seemed to ever cool me off. 

It will be a great time to go!


----------



## jeniamt

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, novice alert, is that a stabilizer or to fuse the stabilizer.  Don't make fun of me.



Heat & Bond lite is an iron-on adhesive that most use for hand appliqueing.  Can't speak as how you might use it with stabilizers.  My stabilizer is already iron-on. 

I iron-on the heat & bond to the backside of the fabric I plan to use as the applique.  Cut out the design and peel off paper-back from heat & bond.  Now that applique piece is ready to be ironed on to the background fabric or t-shirt.

Hope that helps!


----------



## jeniamt

By the way, I got a mailer today from Disney Destinations with a code for 40% off rooms during certain dates this fall/winter.  Its like money burning a hole in my pocket.  Dying to call and make some ressies.  Actually, I really want to buy DVC so I think I'll wait!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jeniamt said:


> Finally have something to share.  No big deal but at least its for a boy, not terribly well represented around here!  Anyway, it was the outfit I made for a recent Big Give.  Carla's Easy Fit pants made into shorts and a hand appliqued shirt.
> 
> Not such a great photo, sorry... took it on my iphone.  My good camera is having battery issues.



Ok, that is just adorable.  You are so kind to do the big give and the families really are very appreciative.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ncmomof2 said:


> We have been 4 times in Sept/Oct.  It is hot but not unbearable for my family, we live in Texas though.  And the lack of crowds make up for the heat in my opinion.  We will be back again this year.



It is so hot that having an ice cold beer at 10:30 at the Rose and Crown is a good idea and it was packed.  It is HOT!  But I have been for the past 3 years.

Go to the park at rope drop and use the EMH AM.  Get your rides in, eat an early lunch then go back to your hotel for nap and swim.  Go to dinner about 6 pm and then into the parks for the evening.  It is a hard schedule to keep being up early and up late, hence the swim and nap.  However, it is even harder to be in the parks when it is so Hot and Humid.  Bring ponchos with you at all times and remember to cover the stroller when you leave it to go on rides.

Have a magical trip.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

jeniamt said:


> Heat & Bond lite is an iron-on adhesive that most use for hand appliqueing.  Can't speak as how you might use it with stabilizers.  My stabilizer is already iron-on.
> 
> I iron-on the heat & bond to the backside of the fabric I plan to use as the applique.  Cut out the design and peel off paper-back from heat & bond.  Now that applique piece is ready to be ironed on to the background fabric or t-shirt.
> 
> Hope that helps!



OK, that step I _do_ know  (I use Wonder Under), but I was asking about stabilizers, and someone suggested that, so I wasn't sure if it was a stabilizer or what.   That clarifies for me, though.  Thanks!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, that step I _do_ know  (I use Wonder Under), but I was asking about stabilizers, and someone suggested that, so I wasn't sure if it was a stabilizer or what.   That clarifies for me, though.  Thanks!!!



I'm not an expert but I wouldn't try using a fusible web, like Wonder Under or Heat N Bond Lite, to fuse stabilizer in place unless you planned to leave it there. When I've had to take an applique off something, it leaves behind some residue of the web. If you don't have fusible stabilizer, one thing I did in the past was pin it on the fabric/tee and then do a basting stitch an inch or so from the outer edge of the applique to hold the stabilizer in place (I tried leaving the pins but ended up sticking myself repeatedly). Once the applique was done I carefully took out the basting stitches and then removed the stabilizer.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I just booked 3 days and 2 nights at the Hotel Cheyenne!  No, not in Wyoming..... DISNEYLAND PARIS.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Granna4679 said:


> Without fail, the kids lined up and said they wanted to be doctors, nurses, firemen, police, etc....until they got to my little Mia.  She walked up and said "When I grow up, I want to be a Mermaid!"
> Gotta love her!!!!
> .



Glad your DH doesn't have to have surgery!  I love the mermaid comment!  So cute!  We were sitting at our table eating lunch one day and I asked my DD's what they want to be when they grow up, and one of them said, "When I grow up, I want to be a flower!"  my heart just melted!



Charmaine said:


> Uh oh!  This is sounding like we'll be at the pool alot!  haha!


We have been going during september the last few years and it is very hot and humid.  The bonus is, even though I eat all of that food (free dining), I always come home having lost weight!


----------



## littlepeppers

jeniamt said:


> By the way, I got a mailer today from Disney Destinations with a code for 40% off rooms during certain dates this fall/winter.  Its like money burning a hole in my pocket.  Dying to call and make some ressies.  Actually, I really want to buy DVC so I think I'll wait!



No fair.  How do you get these codes.  My DSIS got one the other day during the trip we are taking together.  She doesn't need it her 2 kids are under 3yrs old.  We go almost every year.  Why don't we ever get one?  We need it.  DS is 8 & DD is 3 now.

Sorry for being a pouty baby.


----------



## aksunshine

Hi everyone! :waves:

Gabriel Ian Winkler was born yesterday, June 1, 2010, at 9:12 AM EST, weighing in at 7 lbs and 5 oz, and 19" long. He is doing well, as am I. The insicion makes it difficult to do much, but I m trying. Gabriel is MUCH smaller than I anticipated. Right now our biggest challenge is latching during nursing. We aren't getting it timed perfectly togeter, which is causing frustration and some cracked nipples. I haven't been able to sleep really, yet. Pictures to follow.


----------



## Cibahwewah

Sorry I've been away.  I took a break from sewing for a few weeks.  My 180 day mark (ADR day was a holiday for me!) was this week and that inspired me to get sewing.  I have a list of outfits I want to make (1 for each day, per kid, and DH wants a Stitch shirt and a Hawaiian shirt)--we'll see if I get done!! Anywho, here's my latest.  It's a CarlaC precious dress with apron option and easy fit eyelet bloomers.  I may make some of those mouse ears with barrettes on them, or she could just wear her Minnie ears headband I suppose.  Sorry my model is sleeping.


----------



## Charmaine

jessica52877 said:


> Did you book yet? I would personally prefer to do WDW first and then the cruise so you can relax after vacation. Just thought I would throw that out to think about if you hadn't booked.
> 
> We have gone almost every year the last week of Sept or first of October unless we hit Disneyland. It is hot and humid but nothing worse then any other day in Florida. This past weekend seemed so unbearable for some reason and the high was only 83 the one day! Or atleast that was the temp when I looked. It was humid! I usually think when I go on the rides and shows it cools me off but this time nothing seemed to ever cool me off.
> 
> It will be a great time to go!


Thank you...we havn't book it yet.  We are doing exactly as you suggested, though.  My kids have 2 weeks off end of Sept and begining of October.  So we are doing WDW for 2-3 days first, and then the 4 night cruise!  We are so excited.  We aren't booking the cruise until August of this year (taking the vacation in 2011).  And from the looks of things we'll book our flights & hotel in June 2011...hopefully there will be some deals out!  Then it'll be all about fitting as much in as possible in 2-3 days in the parks.  We have never been to WDW or on a cruise...so this is just going to kill me to wait for the next year and 1/2 almost!!   

Thanks again!!


----------



## Charmaine

MinnieVanMom said:


> It is so hot that having an ice cold beer at 10:30 at the Rose and Crown is a good idea and it was packed.  It is HOT!  But I have been for the past 3 years.
> 
> Go to the park at rope drop and use the EMH AM.  Get your rides in, eat an early lunch then go back to your hotel for nap and swim.  Go to dinner about 6 pm and then into the parks for the evening.  It is a hard schedule to keep being up early and up late, hence the swim and nap.  However, it is even harder to be in the parks when it is so Hot and Humid.  Bring ponchos with you at all times and remember to cover the stroller when you leave it to go on rides.
> 
> Have a magical trip.


This is exactly how we do Disneyland.  We go early (as soon as the park opens, then take naps/rest swim and head back to the park in the evening!)  This will work out perfect for us!  Thanks for your tips!   I am so excited, I can't stop thinking about it!!


----------



## aksunshine

Gabriel Ian


----------



## Tweevil

So Beautiful!
Congratulations!


----------



## visitingapril09

aksunshine said:


> Gabriel Ian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

LisaZoe said:


> I'm not an expert but I wouldn't try using a fusible web, like Wonder Under or Heat N Bond Lite, to fuse stabilizer in place unless you planned to leave it there. When I've had to take an applique off something, it leaves behind some residue of the web. If you don't have fusible stabilizer, one thing I did in the past was pin it on the fabric/tee and then do a basting stitch an inch or so from the outer edge of the applique to hold the stabilizer in place (I tried leaving the pins but ended up sticking myself repeatedly). Once the applique was done I carefully took out the basting stitches and then removed the stabilizer.



I pinned it last time, and I was deathly afraid I was going to hit the pins with the needle and a point would fly off and hit me in the eye.  Probable, eh, maybe not...possible?  With me...definitely.  I have a ruined shirt with a hole in it that I'm going to play around with soon.  Thanks for the tips!! 



littlepeppers said:


> No fair.  How do you get these codes.  My DSIS got one the other day during the trip we are taking together.  She doesn't need it her 2 kids are under 3yrs old.  We go almost every year.  Why don't we ever get one?  We need it.  DS is 8 & DD is 3 now.
> 
> Sorry for being a pouty baby.



If you're going on the same trip, she can probably book for you.  We're using a 40% in December, and I have two rooms booked (and possibly booking a third).  Every time we've used a PIN, I've been told I could book up to three rooms (either on the same trip or using it myself three times throughout the year).  Of course, if you just want a PIN with your name on it...I'm no help.  



Cibahwewah said:


>



So cute!!  I just love how little it is!!  I'm buying big boy and girl clothes these days.  I miss those cute outfits!!!



aksunshine said:


> Gabriel Ian



He is so precious!!  Can't wait to see him in some mommy creations.


----------



## visitingapril09

i12go2wdw said:


> One of the after school children in my daycare has Mitochondrial disease. She is 11 and was just diagnosed last Sept. Up until then she was just a normal healthy kid, then everything changed so suddenly. He has just had another episode that landed her in the hospital for about a week and now her sight is almost gone. Nobody seems to know if it is permanent or not. It is just heart breaking to see her go down hill so quickly. Her parents faith is so strong I am sure that is what is getting them through. It sounds like your friend's girl was diagnosed as a baby, I am so happy to hear she has beat the odds.
> 
> Once your grandaughter gets her feet under her again I am sure there will be no stopping her!!





I think your friend and I should chat. We have lots in common too! I will email soon. Just got out of the hospital and am getting used to a new IV med schedule that is going to last a minimum 2 weeks at home to kill the yeast infection in his blood and line. Hoping to sew a little soon though! We will chat soon.


----------



## Adi12982

Granna4679 said:


> And, just because you ladies will understand....my DGD had Pre-K graduation today. My daughter said they spent the last week of Pre-K learning about community service people and jobs that they could do when they grow up.  After doing the usual pledges, songs, and skits, they had each one come up before they graduated and say what they wanted to be when they grow up.
> Without fail, the kids lined up and said they wanted to be doctors, nurses, firemen, police, etc....until they got to my little Mia.  She walked up and said "When I grow up, I want to be a Mermaid!"
> Gotta love her!!!!



AWWW!!  So sweet!  





PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am a long time lurker and I am needing some help or advice. I have been sewing for some time...not a super talent, but I can make what I need. I have been working on the same machine for about 10 years and it's time for  a new one. I would love your advice on a basic machine maybe with some embroidery options...I have a boy not a girl so I don't need alot mostly alphabet kind of options, and I am looking to stay under $500. I make him alot of Jon Jons and my machine is dead, so I need new one before I start making clothes for this October trip. My previous machine is a really old Kenmore from Sears. Thanks in advance for any and all advice.
> 
> Angela



Some people here don't like theirs, but I love mine (I learned I HAVE To have the mesh over the thread to not get the error message and figured out the tension setting), but you can get a Singer Future for about that much, I have the 350, but for your budget you can get the 150: http://www.sewvacdirect.com/singer-ce-150.html





MinnieVanMom said:


> I just booked 3 days and 2 nights at the Hotel Cheyenne!  No, not in Wyoming..... DISNEYLAND PARIS.


CONGRATS!  How awesome!


----------



## Granna4679

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Glad your DH doesn't have to have surgery!  I love the mermaid comment!  So cute!  We were sitting at our table eating lunch one day and I asked my DD's what they want to be when they grow up, and one of them said, "When I grow up, I want to be a flower!"  my heart just melted!



Thank you.  We are very happy about the "NO SURGERY" thing too!  Love the comment your DD made.



Cibahwewah said:


> Sorry I've been away.  I took a break from sewing for a few weeks.  My 180 day mark (ADR day was a holiday for me!) was this week and that inspired me to get sewing.  I have a list of outfits I want to make (1 for each day, per kid, and DH wants a Stitch shirt and a Hawaiian shirt)--we'll see if I get done!! Anywho, here's my latest.  It's a CarlaC precious dress with apron option and easy fit eyelet bloomers.  I may make some of those mouse ears with barrettes on them, or she could just wear her Minnie ears headband I suppose.  Sorry my model is sleeping.



I think the Precious dress is one of my favorite patterns.  You did a great job on this and I love the added apron.



aksunshine said:


> Gabriel Ian



So precious.  The one of Gabriel and Isabelle is just priceless!



Granna4679 said:


> And, just because you ladies will understand....my DGD had Pre-K graduation today. My daughter said they spent the last week of Pre-K learning about community service people and jobs that they could do when they grow up.  After doing the usual pledges, songs, and skits, they had each one come up before they graduated and say what they wanted to be when they grow up.
> Without fail, the kids lined up and said they wanted to be doctors, nurses, firemen, police, etc....until they got to my little Mia.  She walked up and said "When I grow up, I want to be a Mermaid!"
> Gotta love her!!!!
> 
> I have lots of things to post that I made for our SeaWorld trip (still hoping I am going to be able to leave Hubby to make that trip)...but my pictures are on my home computer so I will try to post them tonight.



I didn't get all of my pictures uploaded yet and it is late.  I will post tomorrow. But here is a picture to go with the story I posted earlier (see above in my quote).  I adore this picture so I just had to share.  Mia and her little sister after her Pre-K graduation.


----------



## squirrel

aksunshine said:


> Gabriel Ian



He's so cute!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

So my new Innovis 1500D came in today! I am taking new owner classes from the shop I bought it from, but they are not until the end of the month. And of course there is no way I can wait til then to try it out. =) I just put my daughter's name on a tote bag. It turned out super cute! 
Anyways- my question is.... if I buy designs online, like one from Heather- do I have to have software? the PED Basic ? I am so confused. My shop was out of that software, so I don't know if I should order it online, or what. Can someone please advise me? Thank you so much!


----------



## *Toadstool*

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just booked 3 days and 2 nights at the Hotel Cheyenne!  No, not in Wyoming..... DISNEYLAND PARIS.


WOW! How exciting!! I've always wanted to go to Paris. 


aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! :waves:
> 
> Gabriel Ian Winkler was born yesterday, June 1, 2010, at 9:12 AM EST, weighing in at 7 lbs and 5 oz, and 19" long. He is doing well, as am I. The insicion makes it difficult to do much, but I m trying. Gabriel is MUCH smaller than I anticipated. Right now our biggest challenge is latching during nursing. We aren't getting it timed perfectly togeter, which is causing frustration and some cracked nipples. I haven't been able to sleep really, yet. Pictures to follow.


Lansinoh Lanolin cream is really good for that. Hope you can get things to work out. Try to find a good lactation consultant maybe? Congrats!!



Cibahwewah said:


>


Cute!! So simple, but just so precious!



Granna4679 said:


>


Aww! They look so sweet!


----------



## *Toadstool*

MyDisneyTrio said:


> So my new Innovis 1500D came in today! I am taking new owner classes from the shop I bought it from, but they are not until the end of the month. And of course there is no way I can wait til then to try it out. =) I just put my daughter's name on a tote bag. It turned out super cute!
> Anyways- my question is.... if I buy designs online, like one from Heather- do I have to have software? the PED Basic ? I am so confused. My shop was out of that software, so I don't know if I should order it online, or what. Can someone please advise me? Thank you so much!


Do you have a usb stick with your machine? If so then you don't need any software. You can just drag and drop the designs from your computer onto the stick when you open it on My Computer.
Pretty sure that machine has the stick.
Congrats on the new machine!!


----------



## llaxton

aksunshine said:


> Gabriel Ian



He is beautiful so is your DD! Nursing was a struggle for me with Mary, the Lanisol (sp?) helped and eventually she (we) got better at it.


----------



## llaxton

Granna4679 said:


> I didn't get all of my pictures uploaded yet and it is late.  I will post tomorrow. But here is a picture to go with the story I posted earlier (see above in my quote).  I adore this picture so I just had to share.  Mia and her little sister after her Pre-K graduation.



Very cute picture!


----------



## littlepeppers

Cibahwewah said:


> ]



This is exactly what I was thinking, but my dot material isn't that large.  It is beautiful.  I'm jealous.  Love it!!!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

aksunshine said:


>



They are both so beautiful.  Congrats. Your daughter looks like she will enjoy giving you a hand.  She looks very proud to be a big sister.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted much; I've been desperately trying to get everything done for the trip (leaving tomorrow), and I've had a bit of a bombshell personally, too- so I haven't been around really.  I found out last Wed. that my husband has been unfaithful, and am still reeling.  He says he wants to stay, and we're working with our pastor and the counselor we had already; but it's been extremely difficult.  Needless to say, I'm currently dreading the trip I've been looking forward to and planning for 2 years.  We drive, so that's sitting next to each other 18 straight hours each way, plus 9 days with my parents and my children, none of whom know what's going on.  I'm a good actress when necessary, but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to pull this off.

At least the kids will look good, though- that's something, right?  I finished Caitie's hairbows last night, and if I get a chance tonight will post pics.

Congrats on beautiful Gabriel- all the stuff posted is adorable.

Hugs, y'all.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Charmaine said:


> Ok, so everyone has a different idea of what "hot" is.  I live in the Central Valley in California, in the summer time it gets to be 102-108 for a few weeks.  It's not humid though...  It also doesn't cool down in the evenings.
> 
> Does it start out cool?  End cool?  but hot in the middle of the day?  What temps are we talking??
> 
> Another question...does Disney always have deals for that time of year?  I know this year they are offering the "Free Dining" - just wondering if we'll get lucky for our trip next Sept/Oct!



We used to go the first week of September (for our anniversary before we had kids).  By 9 or 10 it will probably be 90 & very humid.  The highs (if I remember right) were in the mid-90s.  We're in Arkansas & it didn't bother us that much (except at AK which always seemed hotter), but we're used to that heat & the humidity.  There's almost always a chance of a bit of rain in the afternoons, but but it's not usually very bad, just a shower or 2 & if you don't mind getting a little wet, it's a great time to be out because a lot of people try to stay inside.  

The crowds were always lower & that makes up for some of the heat.  It seems worse when you're all packed in so tightly than it does if you have some room to walk around.


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted much; I've been desperately trying to get everything done for the trip (leaving tomorrow), and I've had a bit of a bombshell personally, too- so I haven't been around really.  I found out last Wed. that my husband has been unfaithful, and am still reeling.  He says he wants to stay, and we're working with our pastor and the counselor we had already; but it's been extremely difficult.  Needless to say, I'm currently dreading the trip I've been looking forward to and planning for 2 years.  We drive, so that's sitting next to each other 18 straight hours each way, plus 9 days with my parents and my children, none of whom know what's going on.  I'm a good actress when necessary, but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to pull this off.
> 
> At least the kids will look good, though- that's something, right?  I finished Caitie's hairbows last night, and if I get a chance tonight will post pics.
> 
> Congrats on beautiful Gabriel- all the stuff posted is adorable.
> 
> Hugs, y'all.



((((((HUGS)))))) I'm so sorry you're going through this!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted much; I've been desperately trying to get everything done for the trip (leaving tomorrow), and I've had a bit of a bombshell personally, too- so I haven't been around really.  I found out last Wed. that my husband has been unfaithful, and am still reeling.  He says he wants to stay, and we're working with our pastor and the counselor we had already; but it's been extremely difficult.  Needless to say, I'm currently dreading the trip I've been looking forward to and planning for 2 years.  We drive, so that's sitting next to each other 18 straight hours each way, plus 9 days with my parents and my children, none of whom know what's going on.  I'm a good actress when necessary, but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to pull this off.
> 
> At least the kids will look good, though- that's something, right?  I finished Caitie's hairbows last night, and if I get a chance tonight will post pics.
> 
> Congrats on beautiful Gabriel- all the stuff posted is adorable.
> 
> Hugs, y'all.



  I hope you can set it aside enough to enjoy the trip.  

I'm right there with on the frantically getting ready.  We leave Sat. morning.


----------



## ncmomof2

aksunshine said:


> Gabriel Ian



Adorable!  Congratulations!!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> So my new Innovis 1500D came in today! I am taking new owner classes from the shop I bought it from, but they are not until the end of the month. And of course there is no way I can wait til then to try it out. =) I just put my daughter's name on a tote bag. It turned out super cute!
> Anyways- my question is.... if I buy designs online, like one from Heather- do I have to have software? the PED Basic ? I am so confused. My shop was out of that software, so I don't know if I should order it online, or what. Can someone please advise me? Thank you so much!



I just got the same machine two weeks ago.  Mine only has the USB port so it must be connected to a computer.  The PED Basic is to use a card.  I hope to someday get it for convenience, but it is not necessary.  .Anyway, once you hook it up a screen should pop up on your computer.  Copy what you want to that screen.  On your embroidery edit screen there will a little computer, I think on the lower right?  Click on that and what ever you put in the screen on the computer will show on the right side in a box with size numbers (like 12kb - you can only do 12 at a time).  If you click on it, the design will show on the left.  You must stay connected unless you save it to the machine.  They can be saved to the machine if you want.  Once you get to the sewing sceen, there will be a little jean pocket on the top right corner.  Hit it and it will ask if you want to save it.  Save it to the one with the machine with the pockets.  If you want to save something to the computer, hit the other.  I hope that makes sense.  I read my manuel first ting and the then played around with the screens before sewing anything.  The class I took was fairly boring after doing that!  I hope that helps!  You can PM me if you have any other questions.  I might be able to help 

BTW. I have stiched out some on Heather's designs and they work our awesome!  And so easy


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted much; I've been desperately trying to get everything done for the trip (leaving tomorrow), and I've had a bit of a bombshell personally, too- so I haven't been around really.  I found out last Wed. that my husband has been unfaithful, and am still reeling.  He says he wants to stay, and we're working with our pastor and the counselor we had already; but it's been extremely difficult.  Needless to say, I'm currently dreading the trip I've been looking forward to and planning for 2 years.  We drive, so that's sitting next to each other 18 straight hours each way, plus 9 days with my parents and my children, none of whom know what's going on.  I'm a good actress when necessary, but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to pull this off.
> 
> At least the kids will look good, though- that's something, right?  I finished Caitie's hairbows last night, and if I get a chance tonight will post pics.
> 
> Congrats on beautiful Gabriel- all the stuff posted is adorable.
> 
> Hugs, y'all.



Nicole...I am sooo sorry!

I wish I had some words of wisdom...but I have none!

When you get back, and earn that Academy award, the long process of rebuilding will start.

Good luck, and k know I am here if you need to talk...


Nini


----------



## ncmomof2

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted much; I've been desperately trying to get everything done for the trip (leaving tomorrow), and I've had a bit of a bombshell personally, too- so I haven't been around really.  I found out last Wed. that my husband has been unfaithful, and am still reeling.  He says he wants to stay, and we're working with our pastor and the counselor we had already; but it's been extremely difficult.  Needless to say, I'm currently dreading the trip I've been looking forward to and planning for 2 years.  We drive, so that's sitting next to each other 18 straight hours each way, plus 9 days with my parents and my children, none of whom know what's going on.  I'm a good actress when necessary, but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to pull this off.
> 
> At least the kids will look good, though- that's something, right?  I finished Caitie's hairbows last night, and if I get a chance tonight will post pics.
> 
> Congrats on beautiful Gabriel- all the stuff posted is adorable.
> 
> Hugs, y'all.



I will be praying for you and your marriage.  Only God can help heal the hurt.


----------



## woodkins

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted much; I've been desperately trying to get everything done for the trip (leaving tomorrow), and I've had a bit of a bombshell personally, too- so I haven't been around really.  I found out last Wed. that my husband has been unfaithful, and am still reeling.  He says he wants to stay, and we're working with our pastor and the counselor we had already; but it's been extremely difficult.  Needless to say, I'm currently dreading the trip I've been looking forward to and planning for 2 years.  We drive, so that's sitting next to each other 18 straight hours each way, plus 9 days with my parents and my children, none of whom know what's going on.  I'm a good actress when necessary, but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to pull this off.
> 
> At least the kids will look good, though- that's something, right?  I finished Caitie's hairbows last night, and if I get a chance tonight will post pics.
> 
> Congrats on beautiful Gabriel- all the stuff posted is adorable.
> 
> Hugs, y'all.



I am so sorry that you have to deal with this. I have no advice to give other than to keep your chin up and try to focus on your kids, I find myself that sometimes that is the only way I can deal with things-compartmentalize. Hugs to you and I hope you are able to enjoy your trip.


----------



## llaxton

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted much; I've been desperately trying to get everything done for the trip (leaving tomorrow), and I've had a bit of a bombshell personally, too- so I haven't been around really.  I found out last Wed. that my husband has been unfaithful, and am still reeling.  He says he wants to stay, and we're working with our pastor and the counselor we had already; but it's been extremely difficult.  Needless to say, I'm currently dreading the trip I've been looking forward to and planning for 2 years.  We drive, so that's sitting next to each other 18 straight hours each way, plus 9 days with my parents and my children, none of whom know what's going on.  I'm a good actress when necessary, but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to pull this off.
> 
> At least the kids will look good, though- that's something, right?  I finished Caitie's hairbows last night, and if I get a chance tonight will post pics.
> 
> Congrats on beautiful Gabriel- all the stuff posted is adorable.
> 
> Hugs, y'all.



Wow I am so sorry I cannot imagine, do you think you would have a better time without him there or would it be too upsetting for the kids?


----------



## tmh0206

aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! :waves:
> 
> Gabriel Ian Winkler was born yesterday, June 1, 2010, at 9:12 AM EST, weighing in at 7 lbs and 5 oz, and 19" long. He is doing well, as am I. The insicion makes it difficult to do much, but I m trying. Gabriel is MUCH smaller than I anticipated. Right now our biggest challenge is latching during nursing. We aren't getting it timed perfectly togeter, which is causing frustration and some cracked nipples. I haven't been able to sleep really, yet. Pictures to follow.



CONGRATULATIONS!!! Can't wait to see pictures, but get your rest and enjoy your new baby!


----------



## tricia

jeniamt said:


> Finally have something to share.  No big deal but at least its for a boy, not terribly well represented around here!  Anyway, it was the outfit I made for a recent Big Give.  Carla's Easy Fit pants made into shorts and a hand appliqued shirt.
> 
> Not such a great photo, sorry... took it on my iphone.  My good camera is having battery issues.



Cute.  I've made some boy stuff lately, but I have been remiss in taking pics lately too.  I will have to get some and post.



Cibahwewah said:


> Sorry I've been away.  I took a break from sewing for a few weeks.  My 180 day mark (ADR day was a holiday for me!) was this week and that inspired me to get sewing.  I have a list of outfits I want to make (1 for each day, per kid, and DH wants a Stitch shirt and a Hawaiian shirt)--we'll see if I get done!! Anywho, here's my latest.  It's a CarlaC precious dress with apron option and easy fit eyelet bloomers.  I may make some of those mouse ears with barrettes on them, or she could just wear her Minnie ears headband I suppose.  Sorry my model is sleeping.



Adorable  



Granna4679 said:


> I didn't get all of my pictures uploaded yet and it is late.  I will post tomorrow. But here is a picture to go with the story I posted earlier (see above in my quote).  I adore this picture so I just had to share.  Mia and her little sister after her Pre-K graduation.



Really cute.  Love the pink robe and cap.

Glad your DH does not need surgery.  How is he doing at home?  Is he able to get up and around the house a bit now?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Ladies; thank you so much for your support; Iteams so much to me.  I still haven't talked to anyone else other than the pastor and counselor; I guess I don't want anyone to treat either of us differently.  I'm working through all of this; I know God has a plan in this, I'm just still stunned by it all.  My dh has struggled with depression for years, and has been increasingly overwhelmed by the kids special needs, particularly Caitie's autism; and I think that played into all this.  I know the kids wouldn't understand if daddy didn't go with us, and I don't want to send him the message that he's expendable, either.  I choose to work to restore my marriage; if he chooses differently in the end, I know I will find a way to care for and protect my kids, but I want to be careful not to push him to leave either.  I know it's not what's best.  I promise I won't keep posting on this issue; it's not the "all Nicole all drama board lol". But I so appreciate being able to share my reservations and dissapointment, and am truly grateful that so many of y'all will be lifting is up in prayer and thinking of us this coming week


----------



## tmh0206

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted much; I've been desperately trying to get everything done for the trip (leaving tomorrow), and I've had a bit of a bombshell personally, too- so I haven't been around really.  I found out last Wed. that my husband has been unfaithful, and am still reeling.  He says he wants to stay, and we're working with our pastor and the counselor we had already; but it's been extremely difficult.  Needless to say, I'm currently dreading the trip I've been looking forward to and planning for 2 years.  We drive, so that's sitting next to each other 18 straight hours each way, plus 9 days with my parents and my children, none of whom know what's going on.  I'm a good actress when necessary, but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to pull this off.
> 
> At least the kids will look good, though- that's something, right?  I finished Caitie's hairbows last night, and if I get a chance tonight will post pics.
> 
> Congrats on beautiful Gabriel- all the stuff posted is adorable.
> 
> Hugs, y'all.



I am so sorry for what your are going through, but please remember, God is bigger than our biggest problems and he will give you the strength to make it through the situation.  It sounds like you are on the right path talking with your pastor and all, so maybe this trip can be a positive restart for you both and please dont think I am trivializing your feelings by any means, because I am not and I know you are hurting so I will add you to my prayer list for God to show you how to move forward and give you the strength to do so.  hugs!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

ireland_nicole said:


> Ladies; thank you so much for your support; Iteams so much to me.  I still haven't talked to anyone else other than the pastor and counselor; I guess I don't want anyone to treat either of us differently.  I'm working through all of this; I know God has a plan in this, I'm just still stunned by it all.  My dh has struggled with depression for years, and has been increasingly overwhelmed by the kids special needs, particularly Caitie's autism; and I think that played into all this.  I know the kids wouldn't understand if daddy didn't go with us, and I don't want to send him the message that he's expendable, either.  I choose to work to restore my marriage; if he chooses differently in the end, I know I will find a way to care for and protect my kids, but I want to be careful not to push him to leave either.  I know it's not what's best.  I promise I won't keep posting on this issue; it's not the "all Nicole all drama board lol". But I so appreciate being able to share my reservations and dissapointment, and am truly grateful that so many of y'all will be lifting is up in prayer and thinking of us this coming week



Oh sweetie!  I am so sorry!  I can't imagine what you are going through right now.  Know we are all praying for you and if i see you next weekend I 'll give you a big hug in person!


----------



## NaeNae

ireland_nicole said:


> Ladies; thank you so much for your support; Iteams so much to me.  I still haven't talked to anyone else other than the pastor and counselor; I guess I don't want anyone to treat either of us differently.  I'm working through all of this; I know God has a plan in this, I'm just still stunned by it all.  My dh has struggled with depression for years, and has been increasingly overwhelmed by the kids special needs, particularly Caitie's autism; and I think that played into all this.  I know the kids wouldn't understand if daddy didn't go with us, and I don't want to send him the message that he's expendable, either.  I choose to work to restore my marriage; if he chooses differently in the end, I know I will find a way to care for and protect my kids, but I want to be careful not to push him to leave either.  I know it's not what's best.  I promise I won't keep posting on this issue; it's not the "all Nicole all drama board lol". But I so appreciate being able to share my reservations and dissapointment, and am truly grateful that so many of y'all will be lifting is up in prayer and thinking of us this coming week




I will keep you and your family in my prayers.  Hugs to you for trying to work it out.  Enjoy your kiddos on the trip and keep your focus there.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just booked 3 days and 2 nights at the Hotel Cheyenne!  No, not in Wyoming..... DISNEYLAND PARIS.



HOW COOL!  Can I go?  



aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! :waves:
> 
> Gabriel Ian Winkler was born yesterday, June 1, 2010, at 9:12 AM EST, weighing in at 7 lbs and 5 oz, and 19" long. He is doing well, as am I. The insicion makes it difficult to do much, but I m trying. Gabriel is MUCH smaller than I anticipated. Right now our biggest challenge is latching during nursing. We aren't getting it timed perfectly togeter, which is causing frustration and some cracked nipples. I haven't been able to sleep really, yet. Pictures to follow.



Alicia...CONGRATS and WELCOME GABIEL!  Give that baby a big kiss for me...and one to big sis too!  They both look great!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Cibahwewah said:


> Sorry I've been away.  I took a break from sewing for a few weeks.  My 180 day mark (ADR day was a holiday for me!) was this week and that inspired me to get sewing.  I have a list of outfits I want to make (1 for each day, per kid, and DH wants a Stitch shirt and a Hawaiian shirt)--we'll see if I get done!! Anywho, here's my latest.  It's a CarlaC precious dress with apron option and easy fit eyelet bloomers.  I may make some of those mouse ears with barrettes on them, or she could just wear her Minnie ears headband I suppose.  Sorry my model is sleeping.



CUTE!!  I can't wait to make my little girl a Minnie Mouse dress!!



aksunshine said:


> Gabriel Ian



Beautiful children, Gabriel is so precious   Your daughter looks like a "natural" holding this sweet little brother.  Nursing is NEVER easy the first few weeks.  Sometimes it helped if I pulled down on the baby's chin a little if he was latched on too little.  OUCH I remember how much that hurts, and I'll be in your shoes soon as well.  Once your nipples get broken in, it will get so much easier.  Take it easy on yourself and give your tummy healing time...been there done that with c-sections too.  



Granna4679 said:


> I didn't get all of my pictures uploaded yet and it is late.  I will post tomorrow. But here is a picture to go with the story I posted earlier (see above in my quote).  I adore this picture so I just had to share.  Mia and her little sister after her Pre-K graduation.



That is so sweet!!  I've never seen such a little cap and gown, too cute!!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> So my new Innovis 1500D came in today! I am taking new owner classes from the shop I bought it from, but they are not until the end of the month. And of course there is no way I can wait til then to try it out. =) I just put my daughter's name on a tote bag. It turned out super cute!
> Anyways- my question is.... if I buy designs online, like one from Heather- do I have to have software? the PED Basic ? I am so confused. My shop was out of that software, so I don't know if I should order it online, or what. Can someone please advise me? Thank you so much!



Nope, you shouldn't need any special software, but if you'd like to preview your designs, then you'll need something.  Just make sure to un-zip the files before you load them on to your flash drive.  I suggest starting out with HeatherSue designs first, she does nice size satin stitches and she keeps color changes simple.    Here's what the software I use does, I love having the preview of the designs, because once you get a collection growing you forget what all you have and it's a huge pain to copy everything to your flash drive just to open it up on your machine to see what it is.






I use Embird, and the function is called the Iconizer.  It also does resizing and some other stuff, but I mostly just use it to resize lettering when needed and to preview designs.



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted much; I've been desperately trying to get everything done for the trip (leaving tomorrow), and I've had a bit of a bombshell personally, too- so I haven't been around really.  I found out last Wed. that my husband has been unfaithful, and am still reeling.  He says he wants to stay, and we're working with our pastor and the counselor we had already; but it's been extremely difficult.  Needless to say, I'm currently dreading the trip I've been looking forward to and planning for 2 years.  We drive, so that's sitting next to each other 18 straight hours each way, plus 9 days with my parents and my children, none of whom know what's going on.  I'm a good actress when necessary, but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to pull this off.
> 
> At least the kids will look good, though- that's something, right?  I finished Caitie's hairbows last night, and if I get a chance tonight will post pics.
> 
> Congrats on beautiful Gabriel- all the stuff posted is adorable.
> 
> Hugs, y'all.



I'm so sorry to hear of your pain   I have no words of wisdom either, but I think it's commendable your are considering forgiveness and working with your pastor. Perhaps this trip will be just what you need?  At least you'll be away from the day to day distractions.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

ireland_nicole said:


> Ladies; thank you so much for your support; Iteams so much to me.  I still haven't talked to anyone else other than the pastor and counselor; I guess I don't want anyone to treat either of us differently.  I'm working through all of this; I know God has a plan in this, I'm just still stunned by it all.  My dh has struggled with depression for years, and has been increasingly overwhelmed by the kids special needs, particularly Caitie's autism; and I think that played into all this.  I know the kids wouldn't understand if daddy didn't go with us, and I don't want to send him the message that he's expendable, either.  I choose to work to restore my marriage; if he chooses differently in the end, I know I will find a way to care for and protect my kids, but I want to be careful not to push him to leave either.  I know it's not what's best.  I promise I won't keep posting on this issue; it's not the "all Nicole all drama board lol". But I so appreciate being able to share my reservations and dissapointment, and am truly grateful that so many of y'all will be lifting is up in prayer and thinking of us this coming week



 My best friend is going through this, too.  Well, plus some other issues that I just can't forgive her husband for.  It's so difficult.  I agree...just try to focus on your kids during the trip.  Sending out good thoughts and prayers for you!!


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks everyone! We are actually going to had home today. Hopefully then I will be able to put more pics on here.

Nicole, Sweetie, I'll be thinking about you. Have faith that it will work out how God intends. Meanwhile, focus on the fun you will have with the kids!


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted much; I've been desperately trying to get everything done for the trip (leaving tomorrow), and I've had a bit of a bombshell personally, too- so I haven't been around really.  I found out last Wed. that my husband has been unfaithful, and am still reeling.  He says he wants to stay, and we're working with our pastor and the counselor we had already; but it's been extremely difficult.  Needless to say, I'm currently dreading the trip I've been looking forward to and planning for 2 years.  We drive, so that's sitting next to each other 18 straight hours each way, plus 9 days with my parents and my children, none of whom know what's going on.  I'm a good actress when necessary, but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to pull this off.
> 
> At least the kids will look good, though- that's something, right?  I finished Caitie's hairbows last night, and if I get a chance tonight will post pics.
> 
> 
> Hugs, y'all.



Nicole - so sorry!  I was divorced for the same reason many years ago and have just recently had to watch my oldest daughter go through this.  It is heartbreaking (especially for the children).  But I can tell you that, with God's strength, you can make it through this.  However it turns out in the end is not as important as how you deal with it now.  The kids will benefit in the end from your attempts to get along.  I have been divorced for 30 yrs now and I really had to put forth a lot of effort but in the end, my daughter benefited (and by example, she is now trying to do that for her little ones).  My ex and I (and his new family, as well) are all still friends and both attend all family events on both sides of the family.  I chose to do that for my daughter and was very blessed that my ex family chose to "keep" me as family.  I hope all the best for you and I will be thinking of you next week.  

And BTW....yes, your children are going to look gorgeous and have a great time.





tricia said:


> Really cute.  Love the pink robe and cap.
> 
> Glad your DH does not need surgery.  How is he doing at home?  Is he able to get up and around the house a bit now?



I really thought the little robe and cap were cute too.  They did a great job on the graduation ceremony at the day care.  
DH is doing a little better.   He is using his wheelchair like a walker (LOL) and he pushes it around so he can support his weight on it.  He likes the newfound freedom after being on the couch or bed for 8 days.  He is still having to take the pain meds regularly and only gets up and moves around about 5 min or so every couple hours but thats progress, right?  Thanks for asking about him.


----------



## visitingapril09

ireland_nicole said:


> Ladies; thank you so much for your support; Iteams so much to me.  I still haven't talked to anyone else other than the pastor and counselor; I guess I don't want anyone to treat either of us differently.  I'm working through all of this; I know God has a plan in this, I'm just still stunned by it all.  My dh has struggled with depression for years, and has been increasingly overwhelmed by the kids special needs, particularly Caitie's autism; and I think that played into all this.  I know the kids wouldn't understand if daddy didn't go with us, and I don't want to send him the message that he's expendable, either.  I choose to work to restore my marriage; if he chooses differently in the end, I know I will find a way to care for and protect my kids, but I want to be careful not to push him to leave either.  I know it's not what's best.  I promise I won't keep posting on this issue; it's not the "all Nicole all drama board lol". But I so appreciate being able to share my reservations and dissapointment, and am truly grateful that so many of y'all will be lifting is up in prayer and thinking of us this coming week



I am going to be praying for you............So much to deal with...........so lots of heart felt prayers


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I know it is older fabric but I bought HP fabrics today - 2 different panels and 5 different prints -- 1 panel and 2 prints are specifically from Chamber of Secrets but the others could be any HP book.  I also bought a couple peter pan/tink/coordinating fabrics and a SnowWhite and coordinating prints. I spent $144!yikes! but I am so happy! I didn't even know they had HP fabric. I was trying to come up with ideas for an HP outfit for WWoHP for Nov. Now it is so much easier!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted much; I've been desperately trying to get everything done for the trip (leaving tomorrow), and I've had a bit of a bombshell personally, too- so I haven't been around really.  I found out last Wed. that my husband has been unfaithful, and am still reeling.  He says he wants to stay, and we're working with our pastor and the counselor we had already; but it's been extremely difficult.  Needless to say, I'm currently dreading the trip I've been looking forward to and planning for 2 years.  We drive, so that's sitting next to each other 18 straight hours each way, plus 9 days with my parents and my children, none of whom know what's going on.  I'm a good actress when necessary, but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to pull this off.
> 
> At least the kids will look good, though- that's something, right?  I finished Caitie's hairbows last night, and if I get a chance tonight will post pics.
> 
> Congrats on beautiful Gabriel- all the stuff posted is adorable.
> 
> Hugs, y'all.





ireland_nicole said:


> Ladies; thank you so much for your support; Iteams so much to me.  I still haven't talked to anyone else other than the pastor and counselor; I guess I don't want anyone to treat either of us differently.  I'm working through all of this; I know God has a plan in this, I'm just still stunned by it all.  My dh has struggled with depression for years, and has been increasingly overwhelmed by the kids special needs, particularly Caitie's autism; and I think that played into all this.  I know the kids wouldn't understand if daddy didn't go with us, and I don't want to send him the message that he's expendable, either.  I choose to work to restore my marriage; if he chooses differently in the end, I know I will find a way to care for and protect my kids, but I want to be careful not to push him to leave either.  I know it's not what's best.  I promise I won't keep posting on this issue; it's not the "all Nicole all drama board lol". But I so appreciate being able to share my reservations and dissapointment, and am truly grateful that so many of y'all will be lifting is up in prayer and thinking of us this coming week



Nicole - thinking & praying for you too. Your kids will look great and try to live in the moment while youare there. Be free and be a kid in the happiest place on Earth! You have an awesome strength in you and with God by your side you can get through this.


----------



## babynala

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Here are some photos of a Minnie Mouse Pillow Case dress I made my DD and also some short I made my boys for Memorial Day/4th of July/Labor Day, and an outfit I made for DD. I had some stray strings that needed to be clipped, ignore those please =) And also a picture of a tutu tote bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


What cute outfits.  I love the tutu purse.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - I need the Mom's of small sized kiddos here - I am having anxiety issues over this and just need to hear it from some Moms of small sized kids - My DD#2 is going to be starting Kindergarten in the fall. She is 28lbs and 38 inches tall. She wears a size 3T.  And the twsp said that she is fine to ride in the schoolbus with just a lap belt. That there is no weight requirement to make compartmentilization safe.  I know about the compartmentilization thing but she is just so tiny and my brain is not liking this but driving her to school & picking her up everyday is not a realistic option for us. I just near to hear that other Moms of small sized kiddos didn't have a problem with this issue - like their kid could do the seatbelt themselves and that they sat in the seat ok without fidgeting and getting up out of the seat.
> Just please reassure me.


My dad used to work in the school bus "business" and one thing I can say on this subject is that the reason that the seats of a bus are so high is to protect a child during an accident.  If the bus is in an accident the passengers hit the seat in front of them and since the seat is high they don't flip over the seat.  Hmmm, I'm not sure that is making me feel any better about sending my son to KG in the fall.  



LisaZoe said:


>


This is so cute.  At least your daughter is enjoying something you have made since she won't wear most of the fabulous clothes you have made.  



NiniMorris said:


> Today has been a day of good news!
> ....
> My friend's daughter got the good news that her PICC line did not have to be taken out, and they did not have to go in and put a central line in her chest.  She is 8 years old and is suffering from Mitochondrial Disease.  (she really likes to go against what the doctor's say...they said she wouldn't live 6 months...and she has lived over 7 years since then.)
> 
> And my Grand daughter got her last cast off.  So far the surgeons are saying the surgery was a success, but she will have to wear a brace for the next couple of years.  Since it has been so long since she has been castless, she is refusing to put any weight on it , but we did manage to get a lot of the dead skin off ... using my last bottle of Disney Lotion!  Of course she said it was using the Disney Lotion is what made it feel good!
> 
> Now if I could just get some time to go back to the studio. The dress for Akershus is in the works and is taking f-o-r-e-v-e-r!  I had a basic idea from a dress I had as a child (yes, that long ago!) and seeing Miranda's dress inspired me to pull it back out and get it drafted.
> 
> I wish I could find a picture of that original dress. I got it for my 4th birthday and it was called a Cinderella dress.  It was basically a strip work jumper with a large sash and sleeves like the precious dress!  All the strips were different color pastels and had different poses of Cinderella on it.  The Cinderellas were done in cross stitch.
> 
> Mine will not be that intricate, and will include different Princesses...but every stitch I take I am seeing my Grand mother...she made the dress...when she was working for a custom dressmaker...it was one of her specialties!


Glad to hear the good news.  It is obvious by your vivid memory of the dress that it was very special.  How sweet that you can pass on the same joy with the clothes that you have made.  



Granna4679 said:


> I have some good news of my own.  My DH went to the orthopedic surgeon (regarding his fall last week) and the doc does not think surgery is necessary.  He WILL be out of commission for 6 wks or so but should regain all mobility slowly but surely.  He did give him the go-ahead to put weight on his legs so that is a huge step and a giant blessing.  Helping him get around and do everything without putting weight on his legs was really hard.
> 
> And, just because you ladies will understand....my DGD had Pre-K graduation today. My daughter said they spent the last week of Pre-K learning about community service people and jobs that they could do when they grow up.  After doing the usual pledges, songs, and skits, they had each one come up before they graduated and say what they wanted to be when they grow up.
> Without fail, the kids lined up and said they wanted to be doctors, nurses, firemen, police, etc....until they got to my little Mia.  She walked up and said "When I grow up, I want to be a Mermaid!"
> Gotta love her!!!!
> 
> I have lots of things to post that I made for our SeaWorld trip (still hoping I am going to be able to leave Hubby to make that trip)...but my pictures are on my home computer so I will try to post them tonight.


Glad your DH is doing better.  Love the mermaid comment by Mia.  That is a great career choice.  Hope you get to go on your Sea World trip.  



jeniamt said:


> Finally have something to share.  No big deal but at least its for a boy, not terribly well represented around here!  Anyway, it was the outfit I made for a recent Big Give.  Carla's Easy Fit pants made into shorts and a hand appliqued shirt.
> 
> Not such a great photo, sorry... took it on my iphone.  My good camera is having battery issues.


Thanks for sharing, you did a great job on the applique.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I just booked 3 days and 2 nights at the Hotel Cheyenne!  No, not in Wyoming..... DISNEYLAND PARIS


Congrats!



aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Gabriel Ian Winkler was born yesterday, June 1, 2010, at 9:12 AM EST, weighing in at 7 lbs and 5 oz, and 19" long. He is doing well, as am I. The insicion makes it difficult to do much, but I m trying. Gabriel is MUCH smaller than I anticipated. Right now our biggest challenge is latching during nursing. We aren't getting it timed perfectly togeter, which is causing frustration and some cracked nipples. I haven't been able to sleep really, yet. Pictures to follow.


Great job mom!  Take it easy and try to get some sleep.  Good luck with the nursing.



Cibahwewah said:


> Sorry I've been away.  I took a break from sewing for a few weeks.  My 180 day mark (ADR day was a holiday for me!) was this week and that inspired me to get sewing.  I have a list of outfits I want to make (1 for each day, per kid, and DH wants a Stitch shirt and a Hawaiian shirt)--we'll see if I get done!! Anywho, here's my latest.  It's a CarlaC precious dress with apron option and easy fit eyelet bloomers.  I may make some of those mouse ears with barrettes on them, or she could just wear her Minnie ears headband I suppose.  Sorry my model is sleeping.


So cute, love the bloomers and the bow you put on the Minnie head. 



aksunshine said:


> Gabriel Ian


So sweet.  Your daughter looks so happy, that is such a great picture.  I think baby Gabriel is covering it up but it looks like she is wearing her big sister outfit.  Enjoy!


----------



## babynala

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted much; I've been desperately trying to get everything done for the trip (leaving tomorrow), and I've had a bit of a bombshell personally, too- so I haven't been around really.  I found out last Wed. that my husband has been unfaithful, and am still reeling.  He says he wants to stay, and we're working with our pastor and the counselor we had already; but it's been extremely difficult.  Needless to say, I'm currently dreading the trip I've been looking forward to and planning for 2 years.  We drive, so that's sitting next to each other 18 straight hours each way, plus 9 days with my parents and my children, none of whom know what's going on.  I'm a good actress when necessary, but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to pull this off.
> 
> At least the kids will look good, though- that's something, right?  I finished Caitie's hairbows last night, and if I get a chance tonight will post pics.
> 
> Congrats on beautiful Gabriel- all the stuff posted is adorable.
> 
> Hugs, y'all.



 I'm so sorry that you have to be in this position.  I hope you can enjoy your trip.  I know the kids will have a great time.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I know it is older fabric but I bought HP fabrics today - 2 different panels and 5 different prints -- 1 panel and 2 prints are specifically from Chamber of Secrets but the others could be any HP book.  I also bought a couple peter pan/tink/coordinating fabrics and a SnowWhite and coordinating prints. I spent $144!yikes! but I am so happy! I didn't even know they had HP fabric. I was trying to come up with ideas for an HP outfit for WWoHP for Nov. Now it is so much easier!



Oooh!!!  Please share where you found this...I just booked 4 days at universal and I'm looking for ideas too!


----------



## Cibahwewah

This morning I left the Minnie dress on the table for DD to discover.  She loves it, which is a relief, since the Winnie the Pooh dress disaster (my most fabulous dress yet and she refuses to wear it).  I had her try it on really quick for fit and snapped a couple pics.  I bought her a pair of black and red Disney mary jane style crocs with Minnie jibbitz to go with this, but I didn't go digging through the closet to find them.










She looks like such a tomboy in these pictures--frizzy hair, bruises, mosquito bites, bare feet, crooked bow, apron pulled down, and bloomers all wonky--but she really loves being a girly girl.  She picks out her bows each morning and even has her Daddy painting her fingernails for her!  Lately she's into gardening with Grandpa, so she comes home each day with dirt under her nails, sweaty bangs, new mosquito bites...but the biggest grin when she tells which "bed-ge-ta-bulls" (vegetables) they planted that day.  I just love her little split personality.  Tutu with a cowboy hat about sums her up.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Cibahwewah said:


> This morning I left the Minnie dress on the table for DD to discover.  She loves it, which is a relief, since the Winnie the Pooh dress disaster (my most fabulous dress yet and she refuses to wear it).  I had her try it on really quick for fit and snapped a couple pics.  I bought her a pair of black and red Disney mary jane style crocs with Minnie jibbitz to go with this, but I didn't go digging through the closet to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks like such a tomboy in these pictures--frizzy hair, bruises, mosquito bites, bare feet, crooked bow, apron pulled down, and bloomers all wonky--but she really loves being a girly girl.  She picks out her bows each morning and even has her Daddy painting her fingernails for her!  Lately she's into gardening with Grandpa, so she comes home each day with dirt under her nails, sweaty bangs, new mosquito bites...but the biggest grin when she tells which "bed-ge-ta-bulls" (vegetables) they planted that day.  I just love her little split personality.  Tutu with a cowboy hat about sums her up.



Very cute outfit and little girl-split personality just as she should be  I love the raised bow idea, I have a shirt I had made last year that is flat and I wanted to change it up a bit for our x-mas trip-this is perfect!  Thanks for the great idea!!!  This is what is sooo great about this board


----------



## SallyfromDE

aksunshine said:


> Gabriel Ian



Congratulations!!! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Ladies; thank you so much for your support; Iteams so much to me.  I still haven't talked to anyone else other than the pastor and counselor; I guess I don't want anyone to treat either of us differently.  I'm working through all of this; I know God has a plan in this, I'm just still stunned by it all.  My dh has struggled with depression for years, and has been increasingly overwhelmed by the kids special needs, particularly Caitie's autism; and I think that played into all this.  I know the kids wouldn't understand if daddy didn't go with us, and I don't want to send him the message that he's expendable, either.  I choose to work to restore my marriage; if he chooses differently in the end, I know I will find a way to care for and protect my kids, but I want to be careful not to push him to leave either.  I know it's not what's best.  I promise I won't keep posting on this issue; it's not the "all Nicole all drama board lol". But I so appreciate being able to share my reservations and dissapointment, and am truly grateful that so many of y'all will be lifting is up in prayer and thinking of us this coming week



I know it's easier said then done, but go on your trip, have a great time with the kids and deal with it when you get home!. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I know it is older fabric but I bought HP fabrics today - 2 different panels and 5 different prints -- 1 panel and 2 prints are specifically from Chamber of Secrets but the others could be any HP book.  I also bought a couple peter pan/tink/coordinating fabrics and a SnowWhite and coordinating prints. I spent $144!yikes! but I am so happy! I didn't even know they had HP fabric. I was trying to come up with ideas for an HP outfit for WWoHP for Nov. Now it is so much easier!



I've never seen this! Can I see a picture? I'd like to go to Universal when we're down in another week, but I'm afraid of the crowds. We'll probably save it for next trip.


----------



## CzyDsnyFan92

SallyfromDE said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen this! Can I see a picture? I'd like to go to Universal when we're down in another week, but I'm afraid of the crowds. We'll probably save it for next trip.



I have a ton of this fabric. Bought it a while ago and never got around to using it all so it is in the stash then my mother decided to de-stash and dropped off her stash at my house. LOL Might need to use it though. I love Harry Potter and we haven't had a Harry Potter party here in a while. My kids love those parties...they get to eat a bunch of HP themed food and watch the movies all day. LOL


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted much; I've been desperately trying to get everything done for the trip (leaving tomorrow), and I've had a bit of a bombshell personally, too- so I haven't been around really.  I found out last Wed. that my husband has been unfaithful, and am still reeling.  He says he wants to stay, and we're working with our pastor and the counselor we had already; but it's been extremely difficult.  Needless to say, I'm currently dreading the trip I've been looking forward to and planning for 2 years.  We drive, so that's sitting next to each other 18 straight hours each way, plus 9 days with my parents and my children, none of whom know what's going on.  I'm a good actress when necessary, but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to pull this off.
> 
> At least the kids will look good, though- that's something, right?  I finished Caitie's hairbows last night, and if I get a chance tonight will post pics.
> 
> Congrats on beautiful Gabriel- all the stuff posted is adorable.
> 
> Hugs, y'all.


Nicole, my prayers remain with you for your family.  You are a strong person and know what is best for you. God is with you that I do know.  

Having a SN child is a stress that others would never know, thank God!  It manifests in things like marriage issues.  Unfortunately, it seems no one is exempt from the stress or problems that SN children bring into even the best of marriages.  My prayers are with you.  Try to enjoy your trip and look at your children and see the joy.  hugs to you, member of the club.


----------



## ireland_nicole

tmh0206 said:


> I am so sorry for what your are going through, but please remember, God is bigger than our biggest problems and he will give you the strength to make it through the situation.  It sounds like you are on the right path talking with your pastor and all, so maybe this trip can be a positive restart for you both and please dont think I am trivializing your feelings by any means, because I am not and I know you are hurting so I will add you to my prayer list for God to show you how to move forward and give you the strength to do so.  hugs!



Thanks so much!  I know you're not trivializing anything; feeling change- sometimes moment to moment- I've definitely learned not to make decisions based on them, but rather on what I know and believe to be true.  The support y'all have shown means so much.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Oh sweetie!  I am so sorry!  I can't imagine what you are going through right now.  Know we are all praying for you and if i see you next weekend I 'll give you a big hug in person!


Oooh, I would still love to meet up while we're all there.  My email is ireland_nicole@yahoo.com  I'll have my iphone with me; if you email me I can email or phone you back- or send me a pm and I'll send my number to you.  I'd really love to see y'all in person!


aksunshine said:


> Thanks everyone! We are actually going to had home today. Hopefully then I will be able to put more pics on here.
> 
> Nicole, Sweetie, I'll be thinking about you. Have faith that it will work out how God intends. Meanwhile, focus on the fun you will have with the kids!


Thanks Alicia- right now, I'm so excited for you to be able to focus on your beautiful new blessing.  He's gorgeous; I can't wait to see more pics of him, and I especially love the pic w/ big sis


Granna4679 said:


> Nicole - so sorry!  I was divorced for the same reason many years ago and have just recently had to watch my oldest daughter go through this.  It is heartbreaking (especially for the children).  But I can tell you that, with God's strength, you can make it through this.  However it turns out in the end is not as important as how you deal with it now.  The kids will benefit in the end from your attempts to get along.  I have been divorced for 30 yrs now and I really had to put forth a lot of effort but in the end, my daughter benefited (and by example, she is now trying to do that for her little ones).  My ex and I (and his new family, as well) are all still friends and both attend all family events on both sides of the family.  I chose to do that for my daughter and was very blessed that my ex family chose to "keep" me as family.  I hope all the best for you and I will be thinking of you next week.
> 
> And BTW....yes, your children are going to look gorgeous and have a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really thought the little robe and cap were cute too.  They did a great job on the graduation ceremony at the day care.
> DH is doing a little better.   He is using his wheelchair like a walker (LOL) and he pushes it around so he can support his weight on it.  He likes the newfound freedom after being on the couch or bed for 8 days.  He is still having to take the pain meds regularly and only gets up and moves around about 5 min or so every couple hours but thats progress, right?  Thanks for asking about him.


Thank you for sharing your experience.  It does mean a lot that there are others who have been here and survived, kwim?  I've been praying for you and your husband; if you need anything, let me know.  it sounds like he's recovering well ;just remember to keep taking the pain meds on schedule, not to wait until you hurt; especially in this acute phase.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I know it is older fabric but I bought HP fabrics today - 2 different panels and 5 different prints -- 1 panel and 2 prints are specifically from Chamber of Secrets but the others could be any HP book.  I also bought a couple peter pan/tink/coordinating fabrics and a SnowWhite and coordinating prints. I spent $144!yikes! but I am so happy! I didn't even know they had HP fabric. I was trying to come up with ideas for an HP outfit for WWoHP for Nov. Now it is so much easier!


I also must know where you got it?  Please?  Pretty please?  Pretty please with sugar on top?


Cibahwewah said:


> This morning I left the Minnie dress on the table for DD to discover.  She loves it, which is a relief, since the Winnie the Pooh dress disaster (my most fabulous dress yet and she refuses to wear it).  I had her try it on really quick for fit and snapped a couple pics.  I bought her a pair of black and red Disney mary jane style crocs with Minnie jibbitz to go with this, but I didn't go digging through the closet to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks like such a tomboy in these pictures--frizzy hair, bruises, mosquito bites, bare feet, crooked bow, apron pulled down, and bloomers all wonky--but she really loves being a girly girl.  She picks out her bows each morning and even has her Daddy painting her fingernails for her!  Lately she's into gardening with Grandpa, so she comes home each day with dirt under her nails, sweaty bangs, new mosquito bites...but the biggest grin when she tells which "bed-ge-ta-bulls" (vegetables) they planted that day.  I just love her little split personality.  Tutu with a cowboy hat about sums her up.



So cute!  I love that her personality shows in the photos.


----------



## Tweevil

Ireland Nicole,
Been there, done that and have the tshirt...lol
Keep strong my friend, you will be given more strength than you ever knew you ever had.  Try not to let this ruin your trip.  Just think of your children and family and their strength will come to you too.  I am glad your both going to counseling, that is important as it helps to have a mediator in the middle.
Warm thoughts and blessings for strength being sent your way.  I will keep you in my blessings and send lots of white light to you.  

Just a funny.... When I was going through this I envisioned myself in white light, I think it was more of a barrier to protect him than to shield me..lol  but it helped!  Stay positive and know we care about you!


----------



## jeniamt

ireland_nicole said:


> Ladies; thank you so much for your support; Iteams so much to me.  I still haven't talked to anyone else other than the pastor and counselor; I guess I don't want anyone to treat either of us differently.  I'm working through all of this; I know God has a plan in this, I'm just still stunned by it all.  My dh has struggled with depression for years, and has been increasingly overwhelmed by the kids special needs, particularly Caitie's autism; and I think that played into all this.  I know the kids wouldn't understand if daddy didn't go with us, and I don't want to send him the message that he's expendable, either.  I choose to work to restore my marriage; if he chooses differently in the end, I know I will find a way to care for and protect my kids, but I want to be careful not to push him to leave either.  I know it's not what's best.  I promise I won't keep posting on this issue; it's not the "all Nicole all drama board lol". But I so appreciate being able to share my reservations and dissapointment, and am truly grateful that so many of y'all will be lifting is up in prayer and thinking of us this coming week



Praying for you and your family.  I am so sorry you have to go through this.  I can imagine you may be feeling alone in this since you don't want others around you to know but remember, you always have us!  And we don't mind the drama at all!!  We are here for you if you need us.  



Cibahwewah said:


> Sorry I've been away.  I took a break from sewing for a few weeks.  My 180 day mark (ADR day was a holiday for me!) was this week and that inspired me to get sewing.  I have a list of outfits I want to make (1 for each day, per kid, and DH wants a Stitch shirt and a Hawaiian shirt)--we'll see if I get done!! Anywho, here's my latest.  It's a CarlaC precious dress with apron option and easy fit eyelet bloomers.  I may make some of those mouse ears with barrettes on them, or she could just wear her Minnie ears headband I suppose.  Sorry my model is sleeping.



Love this outfit!  Just perfect.



aksunshine said:


> Gabriel Ian



Congratulations.  He is just beautiful!


----------



## Granna4679

Well, I finally had a few minutes to myself and what do I do....upload pics.  Ha!  I am looking forward to our Sea World trip next week.  DH seems to think he will be okay (with a little help from his Sister who will come stay with him).  Sorry for the picture overload.  I really have been working on things but just couldn't seem to get time to do the pictures....
First off (and you can all laugh....I actually laughed at myself)...I made a shirt for myself with Heather's "Believe" on it.  I accidentally hit the mirror image button apparently and here's what happened....




and then I had to get another shirt...and do it right.  I love this design.




Next I appliqued hooded cover ups for my DGD's








I also made Sea World outfits for BOTH of them (only took a picture of one but they are the same)




And then Nemo outfits for BOTH of them.  Here they are together....




and a close up...




I have been putting together another baby quilt AND I also made 2 miracle blankets (anyone have one?....its like a swaddler)....and added the baby's name on it.  I haven't taken a picture of them yet.  Will try to do that tomorrow.
Thanks for letting me share my pictures.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Granna4679 said:


> Well, I finally had a few minutes to myself and what do I do....upload pics.  Ha!  I am looking forward to our Sea World trip next week.  DH seems to think he will be okay (with a little help from his Sister who will come stay with him).  Sorry for the picture overload.  I really have been working on things but just couldn't seem to get time to do the pictures....
> First off (and you can all laugh....I actually laughed at myself)...I made a shirt for myself with Heather's "Believe" on it.  I accidentally hit the mirror image button apparently and here's what happened....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I had to get another shirt...and do it right.  I love this design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I appliqued hooded cover ups for my DGD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Sea World outfits for BOTH of them (only took a picture of one but they are the same)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Nemo outfits for BOTH of them.  Here they are together....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been putting together another baby quilt AND I also made 2 miracle blankets (anyone have one?....its like a swaddler)....and added the baby's name on it.  I haven't taken a picture of them yet.  Will try to do that tomorrow.
> Thanks for letting me share my pictures.



I love all of these, you are very talented. My favs are the sea world outfits and Nemo ones too. great job.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Granna4679 said:


> Well, I finally had a few minutes to myself and what do I do....upload pics.  Ha!  I am looking forward to our Sea World trip next week.  DH seems to think he will be okay (with a little help from his Sister who will come stay with him).  Sorry for the picture overload.  I really have been working on things but just couldn't seem to get time to do the pictures....
> First off (and you can all laugh....I actually laughed at myself)...I made a shirt for myself with Heather's "Believe" on it.  I accidentally hit the mirror image button apparently and here's what happened....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I had to get another shirt...and do it right.  I love this design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I appliqued hooded cover ups for my DGD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Sea World outfits for BOTH of them (only took a picture of one but they are the same)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Nemo outfits for BOTH of them.  Here they are together....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been putting together another baby quilt AND I also made 2 miracle blankets (anyone have one?....its like a swaddler)....and added the baby's name on it.  I haven't taken a picture of them yet.  Will try to do that tomorrow.
> Thanks for letting me share my pictures.



I love these!  Awesome job; the outfits are so cute and comfy!  They're going to be comfortable- AND look great in photos!  I haven't made a miracle blanket, but I did finish Caitie's texture quilt just in time for the trip- I'll post pics later, but it's not much to see- sure was a pain to sew though; minky, flurr, furr, suede, fleece, and, I think, satin- all in one quilt; ugh.


Thanks so much for all your support, compassion and prayers y'all.  It really helped to finally tell someone about what was happening.  We leave in 8 hours; everything is packed and ready to go; Dad is taking the dogs to where they board, and I just have to get through work today and then we're off!  I still have a lot of trepidation, but y'all have helped me get my mojo back re: the trip- I'm actually excited to be going to by far my favorite place in the world for the first time in over a week- I'm sure it has something to do with y'all!


----------



## littlepeppers

Granna4679 said:


> And then Nemo outfits for BOTH of them.  Here they are together....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love everything.  I'm jealous that you work so fast and beautiful.
I have such hoop envy.  I have a friend who is thinking about getting a machine w/ a larger hoop.  I wish she would hurry up, so I can pop over & use it for a second & get back home to sew.  

I think I just need to break down & get the simply sweet pattern.  

Is the applique a heathersue?  I have a Nemo outfit in mind, but I'm having to make the bodice longer to fit an applique.  I also need to order my heathersue nemo.  I can't say that I'm crazy about my fabric selection for the outfit, but I'm trying to use some stash.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys!!

Just a quick question - does anyone have a link to a current Joann's coupon? I ran out of stabilizer last night and had some projects to do this weekend!! no way am I gonna pay full price !!! HELP!!!!!! Lol....thanks!!!

wendya2J@comcast.net


----------



## tricia

Cibahwewah said:


> This morning I left the Minnie dress on the table for DD to discover.  She loves it, which is a relief, since the Winnie the Pooh dress disaster (my most fabulous dress yet and she refuses to wear it).  I had her try it on really quick for fit and snapped a couple pics.  I bought her a pair of black and red Disney mary jane style crocs with Minnie jibbitz to go with this, but I didn't go digging through the closet to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks like such a tomboy in these pictures--frizzy hair, bruises, mosquito bites, bare feet, crooked bow, apron pulled down, and bloomers all wonky--but she really loves being a girly girl.  She picks out her bows each morning and even has her Daddy painting her fingernails for her!  Lately she's into gardening with Grandpa, so she comes home each day with dirt under her nails, sweaty bangs, new mosquito bites...but the biggest grin when she tells which "bed-ge-ta-bulls" (vegetables) they planted that day.  I just love her little split personality.  Tutu with a cowboy hat about sums her up.



That outfit looks much cuter on.  And I love the split personality stuff.  I am one of those too.  My hockey team laughs at me when sewing in mentioned (all in fun, they are great girls, but all tomboys)



Granna4679 said:


> Well, I finally had a few minutes to myself and what do I do....upload pics.  Ha!  I am looking forward to our Sea World trip next week.  DH seems to think he will be okay (with a little help from his Sister who will come stay with him).  Sorry for the picture overload.  I really have been working on things but just couldn't seem to get time to do the pictures....
> First off (and you can all laugh....I actually laughed at myself)...I made a shirt for myself with Heather's "Believe" on it.  I accidentally hit the mirror image button apparently and here's what happened....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I had to get another shirt...and do it right.  I love this design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I appliqued hooded cover ups for my DGD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Sea World outfits for BOTH of them (only took a picture of one but they are the same)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Nemo outfits for BOTH of them.  Here they are together....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been putting together another baby quilt AND I also made 2 miracle blankets (anyone have one?....its like a swaddler)....and added the baby's name on it.  I haven't taken a picture of them yet.  Will try to do that tomorrow.
> Thanks for letting me share my pictures.



Awesome job.  I just bought a bunch of Heather's designs and cant wait to try one this weekend.  Going thru your post I was like " I have that, and that, and that"  Can't wait to use them.



Wendy.  I have coupon for an online purchase, 40% off, but none for in the store purchase, Sorry.  Also, my email says that all disney fabric is up to 40% of at Joanns Online.


----------



## tngal

I just have to ask....how do you guys do the appliques? I am thinking of buying myself a sewing machine and just "diving in" and teach myself to sew, so I am learning everything I can. Thanks  

Lisa


----------



## Granna4679

Disneymom1218 said:


> I love all of these, you are very talented. My favs are the sea world outfits and Nemo ones too. great job.



Thank you.  I love Nemo, so when I saw the polka dotted fabric, I knew instantly it would look good with Nemo.



ireland_nicole said:


> I love these!  Awesome job; the outfits are so cute and comfy!  They're going to be comfortable- AND look great in photos!  I haven't made a miracle blanket, but I did finish Caitie's texture quilt just in time for the trip- I'll post pics later, but it's not much to see- sure was a pain to sew though; minky, flurr, furr, suede, fleece, and, I think, satin- all in one quilt; ugh.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all your support, compassion and prayers y'all.  It really helped to finally tell someone about what was happening.  We leave in 8 hours; everything is packed and ready to go; Dad is taking the dogs to where they board, and I just have to get through work today and then we're off!  I still have a lot of trepidation, but y'all have helped me get my mojo back re: the trip- I'm actually excited to be going to by far my favorite place in the world for the first time in over a week- I'm sure it has something to do with y'all!



Thanks Nicole -  I want to see pics of the texture quilt.  If you remember when you get back, please post a picture.

I hope you have an awesome time!  Concentrate on the kids and the memories you are making with them.



littlepeppers said:


> I love everything.  I'm jealous that you work so fast and beautiful.
> I have such hoop envy.  I have a friend who is thinking about getting a machine w/ a larger hoop.  I wish she would hurry up, so I can pop over & use it for a second & get back home to sew.
> 
> I think I just need to break down & get the simply sweet pattern.
> 
> Is the applique a heathersue?  I have a Nemo outfit in mind, but I'm having to make the bodice longer to fit an applique.  I also need to order my heathersue nemo.  I can't say that I'm crazy about my fabric selection for the outfit, but I'm trying to use some stash.



The appliques are all Heather's except the little sea shell on the Ariel cover-up.  Just a side note:  On Nemo...it is probably just me cutting too close...but on both of them that I did....around the "nose" area....it stitched the satin stitch a little closer in than what I expected and I had to put an extra row of satin-stitching there with my regular machine.  Just leave a little more than you think you need to when you cut the fabric off and you should be fine.

On the "making the bodice longer" note....what size are you making?  I did one recently (simply sweet) and just added an inch or so to the bodice to make the 5 x 7 fit but I found on the smaller sizes (up to size 4), if you use the 4 x 4, it works better and you don't have to change the size of the bodice.





billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Just a quick question - does anyone have a link to a current Joann's coupon? I ran out of stabilizer last night and had some projects to do this weekend!! no way am I gonna pay full price !!! HELP!!!!!! Lol....thanks!!!
> 
> wendya2J@comcast.net



Sorry Wendy - I am no help.  I also saw that all Disney fabric is 40% off online too but I have no coupons for in-store.  Hope you find one.


----------



## mgmsmommy

MyDisneyTrio said:


> So my new Innovis 1500D came in today! I am taking new owner classes from the shop I bought it from, but they are not until the end of the month. And of course there is no way I can wait til then to try it out. =) I just put my daughter's name on a tote bag. It turned out super cute!
> Anyways- my question is.... if I buy designs online, like one from Heather- do I have to have software? the PED Basic ? I am so confused. My shop was out of that software, so I don't know if I should order it online, or what. Can someone please advise me? Thank you so much!



Not sure if someone already answered, but this is the machine I have & love it.  Mine can't use a usb stick but does come with a cord to plug from the machine into usb port on your computer to transfer designs.  No additional software needed to do it.  If you need anymore help with it I won't pretend to be an expert but would be happy to try & help  Congrats on the new machine! 

aksunshine I somehow lost the quote with your pics but congrats!  Your little one is just adorable!


----------



## TinaLala

Granna4679 - your outfits are amazing - they confirm in my mind that I need to get an embroidery machine.  I'm saving my money - very slowly though.  They look like they will be nice and cool too!

Billwendy - I have checked all of my coupon sites and there's nothing out there but an online 40%off sorry.

So I've decided to make a patriotic skirt for DDs.  Here's the fabric I'm going to use.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




The Pledge of Allegiance square will be the front piece with a board around it and the red, white and blue stars will be the ruffles down the back.  The ruffles are either going to be double of each color or red, white, blue, white red.  I haven't decided.  I think I'll do another smaller patriotic piece at the butt and then the blue with fireworks as a ruffle around the bottom.


----------



## Disneymom1218

TinaLala said:


> Granna4679 - your outfits are amazing - they confirm in my mind that I need to get an embroidery machine.  I'm saving my money - very slowly though.  They look like they will be nice and cool too!
> 
> Billwendy - I have checked all of my coupon sites and there's nothing out there but an online 40%off sorry.
> 
> So I've decided to make a patriotic skirt for DDs.  Here's the fabric I'm going to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pledge of Allegiance square will be the front piece with a board around it and the red, white and blue stars will be the ruffles down the back.  The ruffles are either going to be double of each color or red, white, blue, white red.  I haven't decided.  I think I'll do another smaller patriotic piece at the butt and then the blue with fireworks as a ruffle around the bottom.



this is going to be adorable, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## mgmsmommy

I haven't been posting too much lately.  Or sewing but I am trying to get back into it.  I have vowed to stitch out every embroidery design I own & make an album of them so that when I see a file name I know exactly which one it is. We will see how long that actually takes me  

Trying to stay busy & forget about how much time dh is gone for work travelling.  He has only been home for about 6 wks out of this yr so far  So I made my cousin who is due this month with her 1st baby a few baby things.  She is going with a jungle theme so I came up with these:
Jungle baby quilt.  Squares got kinda out of order since I was having my dds hand me them & not paying attention.  Oh well they helped & it was fun even if it didn't come out exactly as I planned. 










baby gown:





lap tee & pants set:










The whole set:





I hope she will like them.  Makes me wish I had learned to sew when I was still having babies.


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> I love these!  Awesome job; the outfits are so cute and comfy!  They're going to be comfortable- AND look great in photos!  I haven't made a miracle blanket, but I did finish Caitie's texture quilt just in time for the trip- I'll post pics later, but it's not much to see- sure was a pain to sew though; minky, flurr, furr, suede, fleece, and, I think, satin- all in one quilt; ugh.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all your support, compassion and prayers y'all.  It really helped to finally tell someone about what was happening.  We leave in 8 hours; everything is packed and ready to go; Dad is taking the dogs to where they board, and I just have to get through work today and then we're off!  I still have a lot of trepidation, but y'all have helped me get my mojo back re: the trip- I'm actually excited to be going to by far my favorite place in the world for the first time in over a week- I'm sure it has something to do with y'all!



I'm really praying that the "magic" will be healing to your family!  Praying you're all able to enjoy your time together and that all fear will be cast aside long enough to enjoy your time together.


----------



## t-beri

Charmaine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know it's off topic...but just wondering!   It's been a while since I've been on this board...I have so missed it.  We just decided to book a 4 Night Cruise and 3 night stay @ WDW (not sure of which hotel yet) for Sept/Oct 2011, when my kids are out of school.
> 
> What is the weather usually like in Florida this time of year?
> 
> Any ideas or tips??   We've never been to WDW or taken a Cruise!  This is a big deal for us!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Char



Hot in FL. usually starts out as hot and ends as hot.  Especially in Sept. into Oct. you might have cooler nights and at the end even cool days but it's been at least 5 years since I've had a cold Oct. at WDW.  Most of the time it's pretty hot. Humidity anywhere from 60% up.  And rain.  It could very likely rain. 



aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! :waves:
> 
> Gabriel Ian Winkler was born yesterday, June 1, 2010, at 9:12 AM EST, weighing in at 7 lbs and 5 oz, and 19" long. He is doing well, as am I. The insicion makes it difficult to do much, but I m trying. Gabriel is MUCH smaller than I anticipated. Right now our biggest challenge is latching during nursing. We aren't getting it timed perfectly togeter, which is causing frustration and some cracked nipples. I haven't been able to sleep really, yet. Pictures to follow.


CONGRATULATIONS, Alicia.  I hope all is well in the Winkler house and you are having a wonderful time hugging up on that little boy!


Granna4679 said:


> Well, I finally had a few minutes to myself and what do I do....upload pics.  Ha!  I am looking forward to our Sea World trip next week.  DH seems to think he will be okay (with a little help from his Sister who will come stay with him).  Sorry for the picture overload.  I really have been working on things but just couldn't seem to get time to do the pictures....
> First off (and you can all laugh....I actually laughed at myself)...I made a shirt for myself with Heather's "Believe" on it.  I accidentally hit the mirror image button apparently and here's what happened....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I had to get another shirt...and do it right.  I love this design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I appliqued hooded cover ups for my DGD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Sea World outfits for BOTH of them (only took a picture of one but they are the same)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Nemo outfits for BOTH of them.  Here they are together....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOVE THEM ALL!!!  I love Heather's Believe design too.  


tngal said:


> I just have to ask....how do you guys do the appliques? I am thinking of buying myself a sewing machine and just "diving in" and teach myself to sew, so I am learning everything I can. Thanks
> 
> Lisa



Some people have an embroidery machine to do their appliques and some people do them by hand on a regular sewing machine. HeatherSue has a terrific tutorial  http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html   ( it's also on pg. one of this thread if you need to find it later)

NICOLE:  I am SO sorry sugar!  I know that must be hard to deal w/ and that you will do the best you can to insure that your children have a wonderful trip.  Focus on them.  I am hoping for the best possible outcome for you, whatever that might be.


----------



## llaxton

Granna4679 said:


> Well, I finally had a few minutes to myself and what do I do....upload pics.  Ha!  I am looking forward to our Sea World trip next week.  DH seems to think he will be okay (with a little help from his Sister who will come stay with him).  Sorry for the picture overload.  I really have been working on things but just couldn't seem to get time to do the pictures....
> First off (and you can all laugh....I actually laughed at myself)...I made a shirt for myself with Heather's "Believe" on it.  I accidentally hit the mirror image button apparently and here's what happened....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I had to get another shirt...and do it right.  I love this design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I appliqued hooded cover ups for my DGD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Sea World outfits for BOTH of them (only took a picture of one but they are the same)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Nemo outfits for BOTH of them.  Here they are together....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been putting together another baby quilt AND I also made 2 miracle blankets (anyone have one?....its like a swaddler)....and added the baby's name on it.  I haven't taken a picture of them yet.  Will try to do that tomorrow.
> Thanks for letting me share my pictures.



Cute cute cute!! Those little shorts sets have me thinking....


----------



## tricia

mgmsmommy said:


> I haven't been posting too much lately.  Or sewing but I am trying to get back into it.  I have vowed to stitch out every embroidery design I own & make an album of them so that when I see a file name I know exactly which one it is. We will see how long that actually takes me
> 
> Trying to stay busy & forget about how much time dh is gone for work travelling.  He has only been home for about 6 wks out of this yr so far  So I made my cousin who is due this month with her 1st baby a few baby things.  She is going with a jungle theme so I came up with these:
> Jungle baby quilt.  Squares got kinda out of order since I was having my dds hand me them & not paying attention.  Oh well they helped & it was fun even if it didn't come out exactly as I planned.
> 
> The whole set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she will like them.  Makes me wish I had learned to sew when I was still having babies.




It's all really adorable.  

I too wish I would have learned to sew when mine were little, or before they were born.

Also, I just got an embroidery machine and was worried about keeping track of all the patterns I get (I bought probably 1/2 of Heather's inventory already)  I just printed the colour image of the design and started a binder of those.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Cibahwewah said:


> This morning I left the Minnie dress on the table for DD to discover.  She loves it, which is a relief, since the Winnie the Pooh dress disaster (my most fabulous dress yet and she refuses to wear it).  I had her try it on really quick for fit and snapped a couple pics.  I bought her a pair of black and red Disney mary jane style crocs with Minnie jibbitz to go with this, but I didn't go digging through the closet to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks like such a tomboy in these pictures--frizzy hair, bruises, mosquito bites, bare feet, crooked bow, apron pulled down, and bloomers all wonky--but she really loves being a girly girl.  She picks out her bows each morning and even has her Daddy painting her fingernails for her!  Lately she's into gardening with Grandpa, so she comes home each day with dirt under her nails, sweaty bangs, new mosquito bites...but the biggest grin when she tells which "bed-ge-ta-bulls" (vegetables) they planted that day.  I just love her little split personality.  Tutu with a cowboy hat about sums her up.


She is just adorable and clothing is very cute.  Nothing wrong with having her own sense of style.


Granna4679 said:


> Well, I finally had a few minutes to myself and what do I do....upload pics.  Ha!  I am looking forward to our Sea World trip next week.  DH seems to think he will be okay (with a little help from his Sister who will come stay with him).  Sorry for the picture overload.  I really have been working on things but just couldn't seem to get time to do the pictures....
> First off (and you can all laugh....I actually laughed at myself)...I made a shirt for myself with Heather's "Believe" on it.  I accidentally hit the mirror image button apparently and here's what happened....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I had to get another shirt...and do it right.  I love this design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I appliqued hooded cover ups for my DGD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Sea World outfits for BOTH of them (only took a picture of one but they are the same)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Nemo outfits for BOTH of them.  Here they are together....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been putting together another baby quilt AND I also made 2 miracle blankets (anyone have one?....its like a swaddler)....and added the baby's name on it.  I haven't taken a picture of them yet.  Will try to do that tomorrow.
> Thanks for letting me share my pictures.


I love the massive post and all the great pictures.  The nemo outfit is so cute and the believe is sweet.  I hope you have a good time.  It is interesting to see the mirror image.  I have seen shirts wore with the seams on the outside, you will just start a new fashion.  I will look forward to seeing the quilt.  Girl you must energy abounding!



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Just a quick question - does anyone have a link to a current Joann's coupon? I ran out of stabilizer last night and had some projects to do this weekend!! no way am I gonna pay full price !!! HELP!!!!!! Lol....thanks!!!
> 
> wendya2J@comcast.net


Only an online one Wendy.  Sorry



tngal said:


> I just have to ask....how do you guys do the appliques? I am thinking of buying myself a sewing machine and just "diving in" and teach myself to sew, so I am learning everything I can. Thanks
> 
> Lisa


Hi Lisa and 
There are good tutorials on sewing and when you get your machine the shop should give lessons.  Perhaps the community college or High school would have a basic sewing class.  Take your time, learn to sew correct and enjoy the fun.  Applique by hand is fun but digital is easy.  



TinaLala said:


> So I've decided to make a patriotic skirt for DDs.  Here's the fabric I'm going to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pledge of Allegiance square will be the front piece with a board around it and the red, white and blue stars will be the ruffles down the back.  The ruffles are either going to be double of each color or red, white, blue, white red.  I haven't decided.  I think I'll do another smaller patriotic piece at the butt and then the blue with fireworks as a ruffle around the bottom.


The fabric is for cute and please post the outfit when you are done.  IT sounds amazing.



mgmsmommy said:


> I haven't been posting too much lately.  Or sewing but I am trying to get back into it.  I have vowed to stitch out every embroidery design I own & make an album of them so that when I see a file name I know exactly which one it is. We will see how long that actually takes me
> 
> Trying to stay busy & forget about how much time dh is gone for work travelling.  He has only been home for about 6 wks out of this yr so far  So I made my cousin who is due this month with her 1st baby a few baby things.  She is going with a jungle theme so I came up with these:
> Jungle baby quilt.  Squares got kinda out of order since I was having my dds hand me them & not paying attention.  Oh well they helped & it was fun even if it didn't come out exactly as I planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lap tee & pants set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she will like them.  Makes me wish I had learned to sew when I was still having babies.


Very cute quilts and the jungle theme is very cute.  YOu have been very busy and I think we all wish we knew how to sew early on.  It is becoming a lost art.  Sorry DH is gone so much but glad you have sewing to keep busy.


----------



## visitingapril09

TinaLala said:


> Granna4679 - your outfits are amazing - they confirm in my mind that I need to get an embroidery machine.  I'm saving my money - very slowly though.  They look like they will be nice and cool too!
> 
> Billwendy - I have checked all of my coupon sites and there's nothing out there but an online 40%off sorry.
> 
> So I've decided to make a patriotic skirt for DDs.  Here's the fabric I'm going to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pledge of Allegiance square will be the front piece with a board around it and the red, white and blue stars will be the ruffles down the back.  The ruffles are either going to be double of each color or red, white, blue, white red.  I haven't decided.  I think I'll do another smaller patriotic piece at the butt and then the blue with fireworks as a ruffle around the bottom.



Can't wait to see this finished. It will be great.


----------



## visitingapril09

mgmsmommy said:


> baby gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lap tee & pants set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she will like them.  Makes me wish I had learned to sew when I was still having babies.



These are all wonderful! I am sure she will love them.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mgmsmommy said:


> I haven't been posting too much lately.  Or sewing but I am trying to get back into it.  I have vowed to stitch out every embroidery design I own & make an album of them so that when I see a file name I know exactly which one it is. We will see how long that actually takes me
> 
> Trying to stay busy & forget about how much time dh is gone for work travelling.  He has only been home for about 6 wks out of this yr so far  So I made my cousin who is due this month with her 1st baby a few baby things.  She is going with a jungle theme so I came up with these:
> Jungle baby quilt.  Squares got kinda out of order since I was having my dds hand me them & not paying attention.  Oh well they helped & it was fun even if it didn't come out exactly as I planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lap tee & pants set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she will like them.  Makes me wish I had learned to sew when I was still having babies.



My husband is gone a lot for work travel too, it's getting harder and harder the further along my pregnancy gets.  I'm worried if I go into early labor he won't be here 

The baby items are ADORABLE!!  Those would have went perfectly with my jungle theme for both my boys   Do you mind if I ask where you got those sewing patterns for the baby PJs?  I'd love to make a few gowns for my little girl and I have TONS of knit sitting around here to use up!



Granna4679 said:


> Well, I finally had a few minutes to myself and what do I do....upload pics.  Ha!  I am looking forward to our Sea World trip next week.  DH seems to think he will be okay (with a little help from his Sister who will come stay with him).  Sorry for the picture overload.  I really have been working on things but just couldn't seem to get time to do the pictures....
> First off (and you can all laugh....I actually laughed at myself)...I made a shirt for myself with Heather's "Believe" on it.  I accidentally hit the mirror image button apparently and here's what happened....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I had to get another shirt...and do it right.  I love this design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I appliqued hooded cover ups for my DGD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Sea World outfits for BOTH of them (only took a picture of one but they are the same)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Nemo outfits for BOTH of them.  Here they are together....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been putting together another baby quilt AND I also made 2 miracle blankets (anyone have one?....its like a swaddler)....and added the baby's name on it.  I haven't taken a picture of them yet.  Will try to do that tomorrow.
> Thanks for letting me share my pictures.



  I once embroidered something upside down because I got confused about hoop orientation, so I'm laughing WITH YOU, not at you   That believe design is sooooo pretty, I wish we were going to Sea World soon!

And those NEMO outfits!!  SUPER ADORABLE!!    I only wish I could sew that fast and have things turn out that cute!

The Miracle Blanket sounds neat, is the pattern available?


----------



## littlepeppers

Granna4679 said:


> On Nemo...it is probably just me cutting too close...but on both of them that I did....around the "nose" area....it stitched the satin stitch a little closer in than what I expected and I had to put an extra row of satin-stitching there with my regular machine.  Just leave a little more than you think you need to when you cut the fabric off and you should be fine.
> 
> On the "making the bodice longer" note....what size are you making?  I did one recently (simply sweet) and just added an inch or so to the bodice to make the 5 x 7 fit but I found on the smaller sizes (up to size 4), if you use the 4 x 4, it works better and you don't have to change the size of the bodice.
> 
> .



Thanks for the nemo advice.  I don't have a satin stitch on my machine, so this info will help.

I don't have the  Simply Sweet.  I fear DH will  kill me if I buy another pattern.  I would like to make the bodice of the Stripwork jumper a little longer to fit the 4x4 Nemo applique.  DD3 is in a size 2, but I may use the bodice of a size 3 in hopes that she grows a bit by November.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

littlepeppers said:


> Thanks for the nemo advice.  I don't have a satin stitch on my machine, so this info will help.
> 
> I don't have the  Simply Sweet.  I fear DH will  kill me if I buy another pattern.  I would like to make the bodice of the Stripwork jumper a little longer to fit the 4x4 Nemo applique.  DD3 is in a size 2, but I may use the bodice of a size 3 in hopes that she grows a bit by November.



 If your machine does a zigzag stitch, you do have a satin stitch...all you need to do is change the stitch length to very short, and the stitch width (side to side motion) to however thick you want the satin stitch to be.  My stitch length is 0.5 Youll want to practice on scraps to see how wide you want it, wider is easier for beginners, but narrower is better on very detailed areas. I started simple with a straight line before moving onto curves.  I still can't do the finer detailed stuff you see here unless I cheat and use the embroidery machine.


----------



## Granna4679

llaxton said:


> Cute cute cute!! Those little shorts sets have me thinking....



HaHa Liz ....no problem.  You know I love hearing from you!!



tricia said:


> It's all really adorable.
> 
> 
> Also, I just got an embroidery machine and was worried about keeping track of all the patterns I get (I bought probably 1/2 of Heather's inventory already)  I just printed the colour image of the design and started a binder of those.



What a SUPER idea.  I am going to do that too!  Thanks for the insight!!



tricia said:


> Awesome job.  I just bought a bunch of Heather's designs and cant wait to try one this weekend.  Going thru your post I was like " I have that, and that, and that"  Can't wait to use them.



Me too Tricia....I buy way more than I actually use.  I was happy to actually have something to use them on.  



TinaLala said:


> Granna4679 - your outfits are amazing - they confirm in my mind that I need to get an embroidery machine.  I'm saving my money - very slowly though.  They look like they will be nice and cool too!
> 
> So I've decided to make a patriotic skirt for DDs.  Here's the fabric I'm going to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pledge of Allegiance square will be the front piece with a board around it and the red, white and blue stars will be the ruffles down the back.  The ruffles are either going to be double of each color or red, white, blue, white red.  I haven't decided.  I think I'll do another smaller patriotic piece at the butt and then the blue with fireworks as a ruffle around the bottom.



Thank you.  You will love having an embroidery machine.  I have only had mine a couple months and really love it.  Watch the auction sites.  I got a fantastic deal on mine and it had only been used a couple times.  

Your patriotic outfit sounds adorable.  You have given me an idea.  I may just have to do something similar for my DGDs. 



mgmsmommy said:


> I haven't been posting too much lately.  Or sewing but I am trying to get back into it.  I have vowed to stitch out every embroidery design I own & make an album of them so that when I see a file name I know exactly which one it is. We will see how long that actually takes me
> 
> Trying to stay busy & forget about how much time dh is gone for work travelling.  He has only been home for about 6 wks out of this yr so far  So I made my cousin who is due this month with her 1st baby a few baby things.  She is going with a jungle theme so I came up with these:
> Jungle baby quilt.  Squares got kinda out of order since I was having my dds hand me them & not paying attention.  Oh well they helped & it was fun even if it didn't come out exactly as I planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she will like them.  Makes me wish I had learned to sew when I was still having babies.



She is going to love them.  They are all adorable.  Great job on the quilt and the choice of fabrics.  



t-beri said:


> LOVE THEM ALL!!!  I love Heather's Believe design too.
> 
> 
> Some people have an embroidery machine to do their appliques and some people do them by hand on a regular sewing machine. HeatherSue has a terrific tutorial  http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html   ( it's also on pg. one of this thread if you need to find it later)



As soon as I saw it, I knew I had to stitch it.  It is so pretty.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I once embroidered something upside down because I got confused about hoop orientation, so I'm laughing WITH YOU, not at you   That believe design is sooooo pretty, I wish we were going to Sea World soon!
> 
> And those NEMO outfits!!  SUPER ADORABLE!!    I only wish I could sew that fast and have things turn out that cute!
> 
> The Miracle Blanket sounds neat, is the pattern available?



Thanks.  Someone gave my daughter a Miracle Blanket to use when my DGD was an infant.  She was so accustomed to having it on her that by the time she was a couple months old and got fussy, if she even saw them pick it up and come towards her to wrap her, she instantly quieted.  I do not have a pattern.  I use the original quilt that she received and just lay it out on my fabric as a pattern.  Sorry.  If you google it, you can at least see what it looks like.  It is just called The Miracle Blanket.  If you see it and like it, I could at least give you the dimensions ...PM me if you wish.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> If your machine does a zigzag stitch, you do have a satin stitch...all you need to do is change the stitch length to very short, and the stitch width (side to side motion) to however thick you want the satin stitch to be.  My stitch length is 0.5 Youll want to practice on scraps to see how wide you want it, wider is easier for beginners, but narrower is better on very detailed areas. I started simple with a straight line before moving onto curves.  I still can't do the finer detailed stuff you see here unless I cheat and use the embroidery machine.



I was going to say this but you have explained it much better than I could.


----------



## snubie

Granna4679 said:


> Thanks.  Someone gave my daughter a Miracle Blanket to use when my DGD was an infant.  She was so accustomed to having it on her that by the time she was a couple months old and got fussy, if she even saw them pick it up and come towards her to wrap her, she instantly quieted.  I do not have a pattern.  I use the original quilt that she received and just lay it out on my fabric as a pattern.  Sorry.  If you google it, you can at least see what it looks like.  It is just called The Miracle Blanket.  If you see it and like it, I could at least give you the dimensions ...PM me if you wish.


I just wanted to add that the Miracle Blanket changed my life when Lauren was a baby.  She was so colicky and a little Houdini - the Miracle Blanket swaddled her tightly and she was a bit more content.
http://www.miracleblanket.com/


----------



## mgmsmommy

Diz-Mommy said:


> My husband is gone a lot for work travel too, it's getting harder and harder the further along my pregnancy gets.  I'm worried if I go into early labor he won't be here
> 
> The baby items are ADORABLE!!  Those would have went perfectly with my jungle theme for both my boys   Do you mind if I ask where you got those sewing patterns for the baby PJs?  I'd love to make a few gowns for my little girl and I have TONS of knit sitting around here to use up!
> 
> 
> 
> :



Thanks for all the compliments on the baby stuff guys.  It means alot that  you all think they looked nice enought to give as gifts.  
diz Mommy I'm sorry your dh has to travel so much too. it's not fun but I am trying my best to just remain grateful that he has a decent job right now when I know many are having a hard time just finding a job.  

The pattern I used is found here: http://hyenacart.com/FishsticksDesigns/index.php?c=0&p=14877  hope it's ok to post a link, as it is not my shop.  It isn't instant download unfortunately but she shipped it out quickly when I ordered & it isn't too hard to follow which was important to me.  I really wanna try the jumper pattern in it too, but the thought of doing the snaps scares me off LOL. Please post some pics of your cute baby stuff if you make some.  I love looking at baby clothes they are so tiny & cute.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Just a quick question - does anyone have a link to a current Joann's coupon? I ran out of stabilizer last night and had some projects to do this weekend!! no way am I gonna pay full price !!! HELP!!!!!! Lol....thanks!!!
> 
> wendya2J@comcast.net



I don't have a current coupon in my email either, but lately my store has had some flyers in a rack when you go in the store, they have a coupon on them.  Hopefully, your store has some too!


----------



## Granna4679

snubie said:


> I just wanted to add that the Miracle Blanket changed my life when Lauren was a baby.  She was so colicky and a little Houdini - the Miracle Blanket swaddled her tightly and she was a bit more content.
> http://www.miracleblanket.com/



They are great, aren't they?  I make them from soft flannel (pre-wash first) and cut on the bias so they have a little stretch.  They are fantastic.


----------



## froggy33

Whoo hoo!  I just purchased a new brother embroider machine from hsn!  Now I can actually use all the designs I have purchased from Heather!  I don't know if I can wait over a week to get it!!  Does hsn usually ship faster than it says?

Thanks!


----------



## littlepeppers

TinkerbelleMom said:


> If your machine does a zigzag stitch, you do have a satin stitch...all you need to do is change the stitch length to very short, and the stitch width (side to side motion) to however thick you want the satin stitch to be.  My stitch length is 0.5 Youll want to practice on scraps to see how wide you want it, wider is easier for beginners, but narrower is better on very detailed areas. I started simple with a straight line before moving onto curves.  I still can't do the finer detailed stuff you see here unless I cheat and use the embroidery machine.



That is what I have been using on a 0.4 setting, but it just doesn't have that pretty, smooth, look.  I tried taking it down to a 0.3, but my bobbin doesn't like that.  I get lots of knots at 0.3.

My stuff still looks a bit zig-zaggy when I do fine things like facial lines, whiskers, eyelashes........  I've tried bringing the width down too, but still get that zaggy look.  

Must still be doing something wrong.

I love the stitching on machine appliques, but I only have a 4x4.


----------



## babynala

Cibahwewah said:


> This morning I left the Minnie dress on the table for DD to discover.  She loves it, which is a relief, since the Winnie the Pooh dress disaster (my most fabulous dress yet and she refuses to wear it).  I had her try it on really quick for fit and snapped a couple pics.  I bought her a pair of black and red Disney mary jane style crocs with Minnie jibbitz to go with this, but I didn't go digging through the closet to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks like such a tomboy in these pictures--frizzy hair, bruises, mosquito bites, bare feet, crooked bow, apron pulled down, and bloomers all wonky--but she really loves being a girly girl.  She picks out her bows each morning and even has her Daddy painting her fingernails for her!  Lately she's into gardening with Grandpa, so she comes home each day with dirt under her nails, sweaty bangs, new mosquito bites...but the biggest grin when she tells which "bed-ge-ta-bulls" (vegetables) they planted that day.  I just love her little split personality.  Tutu with a cowboy hat about sums her up.


She looks so cute, even with all her bumps and bruises.  I'm glad she likes it, maybe she will change her mind about the Pooh dress.



Granna4679 said:


> Well, I finally had a few minutes to myself and what do I do....upload pics.  Ha!  I am looking forward to our Sea World trip next week.  DH seems to think he will be okay (with a little help from his Sister who will come stay with him).  Sorry for the picture overload.  I really have been working on things but just couldn't seem to get time to do the pictures....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I appliqued hooded cover ups for my DGD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Sea World outfits for BOTH of them (only took a picture of one but they are the same)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Nemo outfits for BOTH of them.  Here they are together....


Your believe shirt came out great.  The coverups came out so cute and the little outfits with the whales are really nice.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Nemo outfits.  The shorts are so cute and I love the polka-dot fabric.  Great job.  



mgmsmommy said:


> I haven't been posting too much lately.  Or sewing but I am trying to get back into it.  I have vowed to stitch out every embroidery design I own & make an album of them so that when I see a file name I know exactly which one it is. We will see how long that actually takes me
> 
> Trying to stay busy & forget about how much time dh is gone for work travelling.  He has only been home for about 6 wks out of this yr so far  So I made my cousin who is due this month with her 1st baby a few baby things.  She is going with a jungle theme so I came up with these:
> Jungle baby quilt.  Squares got kinda out of order since I was having my dds hand me them & not paying attention.  Oh well they helped & it was fun even if it didn't come out exactly as I planned.
> The whole set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she will like them.  Makes me wish I had learned to sew when I was still having babies.


I love the quilt and the baby clothes are so cute.  I'm sure your cousin will love them.  



froggy33 said:


> Whoo hoo!  I just purchased a new brother embroider machine from hsn!  Now I can actually use all the designs I have purchased from Heather!  I don't know if I can wait over a week to get it!!  Does hsn usually ship faster than it says?
> Thanks!


Congrats! Can't wait to see what you make with it.  I hope it gets here soon.

Also, Welcome to all the new posters.


----------



## NiniMorris

froggy33 said:


> Whoo hoo!  I just purchased a new brother embroider machine from hsn!  Now I can actually use all the designs I have purchased from Heather!  I don't know if I can wait over a week to get it!!  Does hsn usually ship faster than it says?
> 
> Thanks!



Mine was here in about 5 days, but my shipping info said 2 weeks...

Which one did you get?

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

froggy33 said:


> Whoo hoo!  I just purchased a new brother embroider machine from hsn!  Now I can actually use all the designs I have purchased from Heather!  I don't know if I can wait over a week to get it!!  Does hsn usually ship faster than it says?
> 
> Thanks!


That is great!  Hoping it arrives quickly.  What model did you get?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I decided to visit my sewing shop and price digitizing software and now I'm totally confused. Lol. She showed me a few different ones, some have free trials, but don't let you save designs , which seems odd, though I do understand why because then nobody would buy it...it is a bit more expensive than I thought, probably less online but I know if I purchase local I'll get all the help I need. Now I need input from y'all what do you have and how hard was it to learn?   After a 15 min lesson I really appreciate Heather even more!!!


----------



## Adi12982

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted much; I've been desperately trying to get everything done for the trip (leaving tomorrow), and I've had a bit of a bombshell personally, too- so I haven't been around really.  I found out last Wed. that my husband has been unfaithful, and am still reeling.  He says he wants to stay, and we're working with our pastor and the counselor we had already; but it's been extremely difficult.  Needless to say, I'm currently dreading the trip I've been looking forward to and planning for 2 years.  We drive, so that's sitting next to each other 18 straight hours each way, plus 9 days with my parents and my children, none of whom know what's going on.  I'm a good actress when necessary, but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to pull this off.
> 
> At least the kids will look good, though- that's something, right?  I finished Caitie's hairbows last night, and if I get a chance tonight will post pics.
> 
> Congrats on beautiful Gabriel- all the stuff posted is adorable.
> 
> Hugs, y'all.





ireland_nicole said:


> Ladies; thank you so much for your support; Iteams so much to me.  I still haven't talked to anyone else other than the pastor and counselor; I guess I don't want anyone to treat either of us differently.  I'm working through all of this; I know God has a plan in this, I'm just still stunned by it all.  My dh has struggled with depression for years, and has been increasingly overwhelmed by the kids special needs, particularly Caitie's autism; and I think that played into all this.  I know the kids wouldn't understand if daddy didn't go with us, and I don't want to send him the message that he's expendable, either.  I choose to work to restore my marriage; if he chooses differently in the end, I know I will find a way to care for and protect my kids, but I want to be careful not to push him to leave either.  I know it's not what's best.  I promise I won't keep posting on this issue; it's not the "all Nicole all drama board lol". But I so appreciate being able to share my reservations and dissapointment, and am truly grateful that so many of y'all will be lifting is up in prayer and thinking of us this coming week



I will be praying for you both to still have a wonderful trip and for things to turn out as the Lord see's fit for you and your DH.


----------



## froggy33

NiniMorris said:


> Mine was here in about 5 days, but my shipping info said 2 weeks...
> 
> Which one did you get?
> 
> Nini





MinnieVanMom said:


> That is great!  Hoping it arrives quickly.  What model did you get?



Thanks!  Well, actually it didn't have the model number, but it looks to be the Brother PE770.  It has the 5x7 field and no Disney files.  And it was the same price as others had the 770.

I'm so excited!  I've gone back and forth cause I like to do "by hand", but I figure if I don't need it to be big, or I want to do writing, I should have the embroidery machine.  It says it'll be here 6/14, but I am hoping before next weekend!


----------



## sahm1000

Hey everybody!  Sorry I haven't been around for a while.  We have had a busy month since we've been home from WDW.  Both girls had soccer tournaments, the end of school madness and parties, and my DH had surgery a week and a half ago.  He had to have his spine fused between his c6 and c7 vertabrae b/c of a herniated disk that compressing his spinal cord.  The surgery went well and he's recovering well but he can't do anything!  He can't raise his hands above his head, lift anything over 5 lbs., DRIVE, nothing!  So sorry I haven't been around, I've been nursing him!  And we are both driving each other crazy!  I was not made to be a nurse (at least to my husband, to other's I'd probably be more patient) and he was not made to be a patient (since he's not very patient!!!).  We'll get through it though.  Maybe !

I have a friend leaving for WDW in about 2 weeks and I've got a few questions for you guys!  Her husband is in the military (the reserves I believe) and they know he will be deployed next June sometime for his second 18 month trip to Iraq.  They really want to make this trip special.  I know that Disney does something to honor military families but I'm not sure what....does anyone on here know?  Do they pick a family each day or something to raise the flag maybe?  I've helped them out with picking their restaurants and such but I know there is more that I'm missing.  Any help would be appreciated!  They did get a discount on their tickets, and they tried to get reservations at Shades of Green but they were all booked so they ended up staying at Saratoga Springs w/ a really great discount in a 2 bedroom villa (they have 5 kids).  Thanks!


----------



## aksunshine

Hey everyone! Been SO busy these past few days with the new baby. Here is a link to the album on FB with his pictures!
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=22624&id=100000060367217&l=70a171a23a


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mgmsmommy said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the baby stuff guys.  It means alot that  you all think they looked nice enought to give as gifts.
> diz Mommy I'm sorry your dh has to travel so much too. it's not fun but I am trying my best to just remain grateful that he has a decent job right now when I know many are having a hard time just finding a job.
> 
> The pattern I used is found here: http://hyenacart.com/FishsticksDesigns/index.php?c=0&p=14877  hope it's ok to post a link, as it is not my shop.  It isn't instant download unfortunately but she shipped it out quickly when I ordered & it isn't too hard to follow which was important to me.  I really wanna try the jumper pattern in it too, but the thought of doing the snaps scares me off LOL. Please post some pics of your cute baby stuff if you make some.  I love looking at baby clothes they are so tiny & cute.



They are definitely nice enough for gifts!! I only got handmade things from two people when I had my first born, and they are still the most cherished items.  

I know what you mean about DH at least having a good paying job when others are struggling, that's why I don't often gripe because I know we could have it so much worse.  The latest round of Braxton Hicks contractions are a bit unnerving though, I've never not had DH right by my side when our babies were born.  

THANK YOU for the pattern link!!  I will be sure to post pics when I finally get some stuff made for her.  I've sworn I'm going to finish all my unfinished pre-baby projects before I start sewing for her, but I feel like I'm running out of time so I may have to prioritize to get to her things quicker! 

We you the one that was saying you wanted to stitch out all of your designs so you'd know what you have when you pull up the files on your PC.  Sorry if you've already saw this post, but I love this program so I thought it would be worth suggesting.  The Embird program "iconizes" all of your designs when you open a folder and I love it.  Here's what a folder looks like when I open it on my Mac (thank goodness DH found a PC simulator so I could still run the program because I'm hooked) it's designed for a PC, so if you have a  Mac, you'll need some sort of virtual PC program.  Hope that helps!








Granna4679 said:


> Thanks.  Someone gave my daughter a Miracle Blanket to use when my DGD was an infant.  She was so accustomed to having it on her that by the time she was a couple months old and got fussy, if she even saw them pick it up and come towards her to wrap her, she instantly quieted.  I do not have a pattern.  I use the original quilt that she received and just lay it out on my fabric as a pattern.  Sorry.  If you google it, you can at least see what it looks like.  It is just called The Miracle Blanket.  If you see it and like it, I could at least give you the dimensions ...PM me if you wish.
> 
> I was going to say this but you have explained it much better than I could.



Cool, thanks!!  I may have to splurge for one depending if this little one enjoys being swaddled, then make my own from there if she likes it.  My first born LOVED being swaddled and my second born absolutely full stop HATED it, it just enraged him to be restricted...I should have know he'd be that way since he started kicking at about 14 weeks gestation and never, and I do mean never, stopped


----------



## Belles.mom

Although I do not sew myself, I absolutly love to come to this thread and look at all the awesome stuff you ladies make

I also love what you do with The Big Give.
How do you find out about the families that can be gifted.

I have a complete brand new Cinderella dress, crown, and shoes that I purchased for my daughter that she tried on once for like 2 minutes(after opening at Christmas) and never wore again. She hit a wicked growth spurt and it didn't fit by vacation last year. I know it is not custom made, but I would love to find a girl to pass it on to. It is in perfect condition.

Can anyone guide me in the right direction?

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## NaeNae

Got the confirmation that the condo we wanted is available for our dates.  Tomorrow I will call and pay for it!  Disney World here we come!


----------



## clhemsath

Really!  Work has been crazy and home has been sew, sew, sew.  We are leaving for the World in 14 DAYS!!  I am going to get the models going this weekend so you all can see some of the things I have made.

I was working on the list of things I still have to do and there are 9 left.  Wait, I am only going to be gone for 10 days.  What have I been doing?

Okay, I have to get off here.  I have 3 Pirate  belts to make before bed!


----------



## moparop

I need some fabric help please!!

My daughter's first birthday is in August. We sing the song "You Are My Sunshine" to her every night before she goes to bed. I was thinking of using that as the theme for her first birthday. Before I commit to it, I want to find fabric to make a super cute birthday outfit. I am having a hard time coming up with anything. It does not need to be true suns, but it does need to look sunlike(was wondering about a mod orange/yellow dot fabric?). I've gone through most of the links on the blog and have not found much of anything. Does anyone have another favorite fabric shop or some ideas of what I could do?


----------



## jeniamt

littlepeppers said:


> No fair.  How do you get these codes.  My DSIS got one the other day during the trip we are taking together.  She doesn't need it her 2 kids are under 3yrs old.  We go almost every year.  Why don't we ever get one?  We need it.  DS is 8 & DD is 3 now.
> 
> Sorry for being a pouty baby.



I'm not sure why we get them but they come every couple of months.  We went for a couple of days in November plus the 7 night cruise.  But before that we hadn't been in two years.  A few years ago we had annual passes.  Maybe that was it?  Do you order the free vacation planning DVD's?  We do that whenever they come out with a new one, we just love watching them!  Maybe that's it?  Its a mystery to me.  I wish I could share my code but we tried that once with a neighbor and Disney wouldn't let us.  The ressie must made and used by the name associated with the code.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Ok, so I think this is going to sound really stupid, but I'm still going to ask.  A couple people have talked about getting their brother machines of of HSN, so I went and checked out the two they have.  There is one that is $499 and it is a sewing/embroidary machine, if they have a usb port can they all use the HeatherSue designs as long as they are the 4x4 size?  The machine cuts out the applique and then you change it to sew them on???  Or would I have to cut all the pieces out myself, I'm still kind of confused how this all works...but would love to make the leap


I'm editing this because I went and checked out the embroidary tutorial which is really cool...oh am I brave enough to try the hand embroidary???  It scares me!!!


----------



## McDuck

tricia said:


> So cute.  I made a tunic into a dress for myself, but don't like it, so I did not finish the hems and it is just sitting in my sewing room.



I need to go shopping for some slacks to pair with it yet.  LOL



jeniamt said:


> Love this, what pattern did you use?



Thanks!  I used Simplicity 4149, view C



MinnieVanMom said:


> You look great and having a goal to loose weight is excellent.  Keep up with the program that works for you.  The last few pounds are the hardest.



Thanks!  I got really sick earlier this week -- spent 14 hours in bed at one point.  The silver lining...I'm now 9 lbs away from pre-pregnancy weight!  LOL



Diz-Mommy said:


> That is a pretty top!!  Have fun taking the photo.
> 
> I wish the Movers would come here BEFORE the boys outgrow the suits I made for them last Halloween!



Thanks!  I hope they come near you soon.  I'm pretty excited about the concert.  DD is only 7 1/2 months old, but she loves them!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I just booked 3 days and 2 nights at the Hotel Cheyenne!  No, not in Wyoming..... DISNEYLAND PARIS.



Sweet!!!  DH and I celebrated our first anniversary at Disneyland Paris!  We stayed at the Santa Fe.




aksunshine said:


> Gabriel Ian



He is sooooo beautiful!!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted much; I've been desperately trying to get everything done for the trip (leaving tomorrow), and I've had a bit of a bombshell personally, too- so I haven't been around really.  I found out last Wed. that my husband has been unfaithful, and am still reeling.  He says he wants to stay, and we're working with our pastor and the counselor we had already; but it's been extremely difficult.  Needless to say, I'm currently dreading the trip I've been looking forward to and planning for 2 years.  We drive, so that's sitting next to each other 18 straight hours each way, plus 9 days with my parents and my children, none of whom know what's going on.  I'm a good actress when necessary, but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to pull this off.



Praying for God's will and healing for you both.  I hope the trip is a happy one.



Cibahwewah said:


> This morning I left the Minnie dress on the table for DD to discover.  She loves it, which is a relief, since the Winnie the Pooh dress disaster (my most fabulous dress yet and she refuses to wear it).  I had her try it on really quick for fit and snapped a couple pics.  I bought her a pair of black and red Disney mary jane style crocs with Minnie jibbitz to go with this, but I didn't go digging through the closet to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks like such a tomboy in these pictures--frizzy hair, bruises, mosquito bites, bare feet, crooked bow, apron pulled down, and bloomers all wonky--but she really loves being a girly girl.  She picks out her bows each morning and even has her Daddy painting her fingernails for her!  Lately she's into gardening with Grandpa, so she comes home each day with dirt under her nails, sweaty bangs, new mosquito bites...but the biggest grin when she tells which "bed-ge-ta-bulls" (vegetables) they planted that day.  I just love her little split personality.  Tutu with a cowboy hat about sums her up.



Precious precious precious!



Granna4679 said:


> Well, I finally had a few minutes to myself and what do I do....upload pics.  Ha!  I am looking forward to our Sea World trip next week.  DH seems to think he will be okay (with a little help from his Sister who will come stay with him).  Sorry for the picture overload.  I really have been working on things but just couldn't seem to get time to do the pictures....
> First off (and you can all laugh....I actually laughed at myself)...I made a shirt for myself with Heather's "Believe" on it.  I accidentally hit the mirror image button apparently and here's what happened....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I had to get another shirt...and do it right.  I love this design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I appliqued hooded cover ups for my DGD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Sea World outfits for BOTH of them (only took a picture of one but they are the same)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Nemo outfits for BOTH of them.  Here they are together....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been putting together another baby quilt AND I also made 2 miracle blankets (anyone have one?....its like a swaddler)....and added the baby's name on it.  I haven't taken a picture of them yet.  Will try to do that tomorrow.
> Thanks for letting me share my pictures.



Wow, those all look great!



mgmsmommy said:


> I haven't been posting too much lately.  Or sewing but I am trying to get back into it.  I have vowed to stitch out every embroidery design I own & make an album of them so that when I see a file name I know exactly which one it is. We will see how long that actually takes me
> 
> Trying to stay busy & forget about how much time dh is gone for work travelling.  He has only been home for about 6 wks out of this yr so far  So I made my cousin who is due this month with her 1st baby a few baby things.  She is going with a jungle theme so I came up with these:
> Jungle baby quilt.  Squares got kinda out of order since I was having my dds hand me them & not paying attention.  Oh well they helped & it was fun even if it didn't come out exactly as I planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lap tee & pants set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she will like them.  Makes me wish I had learned to sew when I was still having babies.




I'm sure she will love them!!!!


Well, y'all, I got Kaity's pillowcase dress for Sunday's Imagination Movers concert done today!  Pretty pleased with myself as I figured up measurements and drew my own pattern!  The dress is a lot cuter with Kaitlyn wearing it, but it wasn't done when I tried it on her and I didn't want to chance her spitting up on it after I finished it (since she had JUST finished a bottle)...so I will have to post pictures of her wearing it after Sunday.  But, in the meantime, here is the completed dress!  (I had toyed with the idea of doing a gear applique, but that was before I got sick at the beginning of the week--only just felt human again today--, so I settled for the ribbon on the hem.)


----------



## NaeNae

erikawolf2004 said:


> Ok, so I think this is going to sound really stupid, but I'm still going to ask.  A couple people have talked about getting their brother machines of of HSN, so I went and checked out the two they have.  There is one that is $499 and it is a sewing/embroidary machine, if they have a usb port can they all use the HeatherSue designs as long as they are the 4x4 size?  The machine cuts out the applique and then you change it to sew them on???  Or would I have to cut all the pieces out myself, I'm still kind of confused how this all works...but would love to make the leap
> 
> 
> I'm editing this because I went and checked out the embroidary tutorial which is really cool...oh am I brave enough to try the hand embroidary???  It scares me!!!



Check out this tutorial on swakembroidery.com
http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101-multi-appliquetutorial.htm


----------



## kidneygirl

moparop said:


> I need some fabric help please!!
> 
> My daughter's first birthday is in August. We sing the song "You Are My Sunshine" to her every night before she goes to bed. I was thinking of using that as the theme for her first birthday. Before I commit to it, I want to find fabric to make a super cute birthday outfit. I am having a hard time coming up with anything. It does not need to be true suns, but it does need to look sunlike(was wondering about a mod orange/yellow dot fabric?). I've gone through most of the links on the blog and have not found much of anything. Does anyone have another favorite fabric shop or some ideas of what I could do?




We've been singing that song to DD since she was only hours old!   I don't have a fabric suggestion, but I made a sun using ribbon and then attached it to the dress with a circle that I appliqued over the ribbon.  Here's a picture of a beach dress I made for my DD that has the sun on it.


----------



## clairemolly

Help!  I have an amazing DH, who last night told me that if it is what I really want and will use it, I can order a Brother PE770.  So what's the problem?  I don't really NEED one.  

My MIL has an amazing Bernina, plus software to convert PES files so they will work on her machine.  She has said she will show me how to use it, or will do any appliques for/with me.  She lives less than 20 minutes away.  She has already done a lot of things for me in the past.

But I want my own!  I want to be able to work on things at 10:00 at night if I want to, and not have to cart everything to her house.  And I am deathly afraid to break her machine and feel funny asking her to do things for me.  It is a top of the line machine that I could never afford to replace.

I feel so guilty spending the money to buy one when I have such easy access to one.  What would you do?


----------



## Disneymom1218

McDuck said:


> Well, y'all, I got Kaity's pillowcase dress for Sunday's Imagination Movers concert done today!  Pretty pleased with myself as I figured up measurements and drew my own pattern!  The dress is a lot cuter with Kaitlyn wearing it, but it wasn't done when I tried it on her and I didn't want to chance her spitting up on it after I finished it (since she had JUST finished a bottle)...so I will have to post pictures of her wearing it after Sunday.  But, in the meantime, here is the completed dress!  (I had toyed with the idea of doing a gear applique, but that was before I got sick at the beginning of the week--only just felt human again today--, so I settled for the ribbon on the hem.)




This is Very Cute.


----------



## SallyfromDE

clairemolly said:


> Help!  I have an amazing DH, who last night told me that if it is what I really want and will use it, I can order a Brother PE770.  So what's the problem?  I don't really NEED one.
> 
> My MIL has an amazing Bernina, plus software to convert PES files so they will work on her machine.  She has said she will show me how to use it, or will do any appliques for/with me.  She lives less than 20 minutes away.  She has already done a lot of things for me in the past.
> 
> But I want my own!  I want to be able to work on things at 10:00 at night if I want to, and not have to cart everything to her house.  And I am deathly afraid to break her machine and feel funny asking her to do things for me.  It is a top of the line machine that I could never afford to replace.
> 
> I feel so guilty spending the money to buy one when I have such easy access to one.  What would you do?



Sure you need one of your own! What are you talking about? I look at it this way, what if she were using it, and you needed it? Or what if something happened to it while you had it? I'm sure you'd take care of it, or have it repaired if something happened. But why take the chance? 

This is similar, but the idea is the same. I had an accident in my sisters car. Even though I took care of having it repaired, etc... I heard for YEARS how the car was not the same. Her husband even kept telling her the car was getting old, and those things happen. But heard about it every time I saw her. Save yourself any possible grief.


----------



## ncmomof2

clairemolly said:


> Help!  I have an amazing DH, who last night told me that if it is what I really want and will use it, I can order a Brother PE770.  So what's the problem?  I don't really NEED one.
> 
> My MIL has an amazing Bernina, plus software to convert PES files so they will work on her machine.  She has said she will show me how to use it, or will do any appliques for/with me.  She lives less than 20 minutes away.  She has already done a lot of things for me in the past.
> 
> But I want my own!  I want to be able to work on things at 10:00 at night if I want to, and not have to cart everything to her house.  And I am deathly afraid to break her machine and feel funny asking her to do things for me.  It is a top of the line machine that I could never afford to replace.
> 
> I feel so guilty spending the money to buy one when I have such easy access to one.  What would you do?



I have access to three machines for different friends but I just bought my own.  I am able to do so much more since I do not have to ask for help.


----------



## NiniMorris

clairemolly said:


> Help!  I have an amazing DH, who last night told me that if it is what I really want and will use it, I can order a Brother PE770.  So what's the problem?  I don't really NEED one.
> 
> My MIL has an amazing Bernina, plus software to convert PES files so they will work on her machine.  She has said she will show me how to use it, or will do any appliques for/with me.  She lives less than 20 minutes away.  She has already done a lot of things for me in the past.
> 
> But I want my own!  I want to be able to work on things at 10:00 at night if I want to, and not have to cart everything to her house.  And I am deathly afraid to break her machine and feel funny asking her to do things for me.  It is a top of the line machine that I could never afford to replace.
> 
> I feel so guilty spending the money to buy one when I have such easy access to one.  What would you do?



From the mother in law's view point....I have the serger, the machine and the embroidery machine that both my married girls love to use.  (daughter and daughter in law).  Sometimes...while I LOVE them coming over to use the machines and LOVE the together times we have...sometimes I would love to work on my own stuff with out them.  

And...how on earth are you going to make your wonderful mother in law her gift if you have to use HER machine?


Nini


----------



## clairemolly

SallyfromDE said:


> Sure you need one of your own! What are you talking about? I look at it this way, what if she were using it, and you needed it? Or what if something happened to it while you had it? I'm sure you'd take care of it, or have it repaired if something happened. But why take the chance?
> 
> This is similar, but the idea is the same. I had an accident in my sisters car. Even though I took care of having it repaired, etc... I heard for YEARS how the car was not the same. Her husband even kept telling her the car was getting old, and those things happen. But heard about it every time I saw her. Save yourself any possible grief.





ncmomof2 said:


> I have access to three machines for different friends but I just bought my own.  I am able to do so much more since I do not have to ask for help.





NiniMorris said:


> From the mother in law's view point....I have the serger, the machine and the embroidery machine that both my married girls love to use.  (daughter and daughter in law).  Sometimes...while I LOVE them coming over to use the machines and LOVE the together times we have...sometimes I would love to work on my own stuff with out them.
> 
> And...how on earth are you going to make your wonderful mother in law her gift if you have to use HER machine?
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks everyone!  My MIL is very frugal, so I do worry that she will think I am "wasting" money by getting my own.  I did just have a birthday though so I can tell her I used my birthday money toward it...which I will do if I buy it.  I have soooo many things I want to applique before our trip that I don't want to bother her.


----------



## disneymomof1

Quick question, I know someone posted on here that they just purchased the Brother 1250, may I ask how much it was?  I want to have a good idea before I walk into the store.  Thanks


----------



## moparop

kidneygirl said:


> We've been singing that song to DD since she was only hours old!   I don't have a fabric suggestion, but I made a sun using ribbon and then attached it to the dress with a circle that I appliqued over the ribbon.  Here's a picture of a beach dress I made for my DD that has the sun on it.



That is DARLING!!! That will be plan B!


----------



## jeniamt

clairemolly said:


> Help!  I have an amazing DH, who last night told me that if it is what I really want and will use it, I can order a Brother PE770.  So what's the problem?  I don't really NEED one.
> 
> My MIL has an amazing Bernina, plus software to convert PES files so they will work on her machine.  She has said she will show me how to use it, or will do any appliques for/with me.  She lives less than 20 minutes away.  She has already done a lot of things for me in the past.
> 
> But I want my own!  I want to be able to work on things at 10:00 at night if I want to, and not have to cart everything to her house.  And I am deathly afraid to break her machine and feel funny asking her to do things for me.  It is a top of the line machine that I could never afford to replace.
> 
> I feel so guilty spending the money to buy one when I have such easy access to one.  What would you do?



Just to give you another point of view... can you afford it?  Or do you have more pressing purchases or credit cards/car payments to pay off?  If you are debt free and have the money to purchase it, I say go for it!  I really wanted one a year or so ago but new there were other things I should be doing with that money.  Plus, I really like doing the hand appliques.  I can make bigger, more original designs and I find it a very fun creative process.  On the other hand, I really do wish I could embroider lettering.  Although it might be dangerous around here, before you know it I would be personalizing everything I could fit under that presser foot with its name/intials/monogram!  



kidneygirl said:


> We've been singing that song to DD since she was only hours old!   I don't have a fabric suggestion, but I made a sun using ribbon and then attached it to the dress with a circle that I appliqued over the ribbon.  Here's a picture of a beach dress I made for my DD that has the sun on it.



Cute dress!


----------



## ncmomof2

disneymomof1 said:


> Quick question, I know someone posted on here that they just purchased the Brother 1250, may I ask how much it was?  I want to have a good idea before I walk into the store.  Thanks




Just as an FYI, if you have a sewing machine you like, brother has an embroidery machine only (I think the 780D?) that is exact to the 1250D, just no sewing.  It is alot less.


----------



## NaeNae

HELP!!
I'm searching for Toy Story Logo, Bullseye and Woody designs.  If anyone knows of where I might be able to get these would you pm me.  TIA


----------



## NaeNae

Can we bring our own life jackets for the water parks? We will already have them with us for the pools. My grandkids would be more comfortable wearing their own if they can. Plus, that way I know they will have them. My DGD4 loves the water slides at our water park and DD let her go down them, she just has to have her life jacket on.


----------



## squirrel

Which button to use for the dress?  I will go and get the correct color if you think the flower is better.  It's from a hair elastic and I gave the pink one to my niece already.  It was the light pink like the applique in color.  Is it too big?  The heart one is smaller.  Which way should the button hole go?












I believe you can bring your own life jackets to use at the waterparks.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Well, my SIL is gone till next Monday when her and her parents come back for graduation festivities for Bekah. They will be with us for a week!! But anyways, there were no real problems and I helped her do a bunch of stuff for herself for a change so she could feel like an adult!! But, then as they were all leaving, my MIL says to her "Bethy, dont forget to go potty" AHHHHHHHHHHH why they think she is the level of a 4 year old is beyond me!!!! oh well.....

But, we are definately going to plan a trip for the Flower and Garden Festival for next spring!!! Sooo, I know that mid April is crowded (thats when we were there with Dan)....would March be better? Also, has anyone done any of the special flower and garden events or the behind the scenes tour????

I want to go sew, but my sewing room is boiling right now!!! Even my fabric feels HOT!!!! 

Thanks!!! Wendy


----------



## SallyfromDE

squirrel said:


> Which button to use for the dress?  I will go and get the correct color if you think the flower is better.  It's from a hair elastic and I gave the pink one to my niece already.  It was the light pink like the applique in color.  Is it too big?  The heart one is smaller.  Which way should the button hole go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you can bring your own life jackets to use at the waterparks.



I likethe flower. It really pops on the pink fabric.


----------



## squirrel

You don't think it's too big?  You think I should leave the purple flower or should I go back to the dollar store and get the pink one.  I think the other color was blue, but I'm not sure.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I finally got around to finishing my first Vida. The applique was supposed to be a tester. But I didn't have time to do another one, but it's okay. My Mom helped me clip the theads when she was in the hospital, so the origional is alittle special to me. 











As usual, Kirsta didn't want to take her clothes off under the top. I made it like a tunic, and she has bike shorts to wear with it. I still need to adjust under the arms, I have them a little tight. But you get the idea. She wanted a large Mad Hatter hat, so we made a compromise, and I got her a mini one.


----------



## moparop

SallyfromDE said:


> I likethe flower. It really pops on the pink fabric.



I like the flower better too! The hearts seem lost on the fabric.


----------



## SallyfromDE

squirrel said:


> You don't think it's too big?  You think I should leave the purple flower or should I go back to the dollar store and get the pink one.  I think the other color was blue, but I'm not sure.



Pooh sits in a flower. I still think I like it better. The pink was cute, but I like the flower best.


----------



## squirrel

So should I go with the purple flower or should I go get a pink one?  Which way should I do the button hole?

I'm going with the pink one (went and picked more up) and it has a blue center.


----------



## jessica52877

NaeNae said:


> Can we bring our own life jackets for the water parks? We will already have them with us for the pools. My grandkids would be more comfortable wearing their own if they can. Plus, that way I know they will have them. My DGD4 loves the water slides at our water park and DD let her go down them, she just has to have her life jacket on.



I am 99.9% sure you can bring them. You see kids with all kinds of things on, the swimsuits with the built in floats, just the blow up arm floats and then I have seen life jackets that weren't from BB. They'll love all the slides!


----------



## jessica52877

I just spent 2 hours cutting a pirate shirt! Sometimes I think  I am crazy. It is so cute right now (not sewn) though. I could have gotten off easy and skipped it but I have this image in my mind and wanted to go with it. I think I spent a little too much time on it though considering I have to have 8 outfits finished by tomorrow and that was just the start!


----------



## jessica52877

squirrel said:


> So should I go with the purple flower or should I go get a pink one?  Which way should I do the button hole?



Purple! I thought it was cute!


----------



## visitingapril09

squirrel said:


> Which button to use for the dress?  I will go and get the correct color if you think the flower is better.  It's from a hair elastic and I gave the pink one to my niece already.  It was the light pink like the applique in color.  Is it too big?  The heart one is smaller.  Which way should the button hole go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you can bring your own life jackets to use at the waterparks.



Love the flower button!


----------



## visitingapril09

jessica52877 said:


> I just spent 2 hours cutting a pirate shirt! Sometimes I think  I am crazy. It is so cute right now (not sewn) though. I could have gotten off easy and skipped it but I have this image in my mind and wanted to go with it. I think I spent a little too much time on it though considering I have to have 8 outfits finished by tomorrow and that was just the start!



Better put the coffee pot on.....it's gonna be a long night!


----------



## visitingapril09

Very Cool!!!


----------



## squirrel

Here are the two colors.  Does it matter which way the button hole goes?


----------



## NaeNae

squirrel said:


> Here are the two colors.  Does it matter which way the button hole goes?



Either one is fine but I like the pink one best.  I make my button holes up and down.  Think about how the fabric will pull when the button puts stress on it.  That is how I decide


----------



## squirrel

NaeNae said:


> Either one is fine but I like the pink one best.  I make my button holes up and down.  Think about how the fabric will pull when the button puts stress on it.  That is how I decide



Thanks, I like the pink one better too.  Plus I know my niece and she loves pink.


----------



## 3girlsfun

I have been meaning to post this forever! I made it a few weeks back bc I wanted to try it, and my niece had a tiaras and tutus bday party (although my 3 DD's were the only ones who showed up in tutus!). 

Forgive the pic, my ODD was being silly and it is actually on inside out, but she freaked when I asked her to change it around, so I just did the best I could!   The ribbon is white with pink polka dots. 

ETA: you can see our Disney countdown calendar in the background! 








Also, for MNSSHP I asked my ODD if she would like to wear a Mickey pumpkin shirt and tutu, she loved the idea, however, she wants a Mickey pumpkin on the tutu.....is this possible?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

squirrel said:


> Here are the two colors.  Does it matter which way the button hole goes?



I like the pink flower the best, but the purple one would look cute too.  I vote for a vertical button hole as well, that way your fabric won't pull and go all wonky.



3girlsfun said:


> I have been meaning to post this forever! I made it a few weeks back bc I wanted to try it, and my niece had a tiaras and tutus bday party (although my 3 DD's were the only ones who showed up in tutus!).
> 
> Forgive the pic, my ODD was being silly and it is actually on inside out, but she freaked when I asked her to change it around, so I just did the best I could!   The ribbon is white with pink polka dots.
> 
> ETA: you can see our Disney countdown calendar in the background!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for MNSSHP I asked my ODD if she would like to wear a Mickey pumpkin shirt and tutu, she loved the idea, however, she wants a Mickey pumpkin on the tutu.....is this possible?



CUTE CUTE CUTE tutu!!  I think you'd probably want to stitch out your applique design on some extra thick water soluble stabilizer and then hand stitch the patch on to your tutu tulle.  Or maybe even fabric glue would do since you could sandwich some glue between your patch and a similar colored felt or other non-fraying sort of fabric.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok here are the HP fabrics ---- I got them at a local fabric store called The PinCushion - it is in Vineland, NJ. I am going to go get more of the HP by himself panel I have a few ideas for that one!


----------



## Granna4679

kidneygirl said:


> We've been singing that song to DD since she was only hours old!   I don't have a fabric suggestion, but I made a sun using ribbon and then attached it to the dress with a circle that I appliqued over the ribbon.  Here's a picture of a beach dress I made for my DD that has the sun on it.



This dress is very cute...can you make the picture bigger?



squirrel said:


> Which button to use for the dress?  I will go and get the correct color if you think the flower is better.  It's from a hair elastic and I gave the pink one to my niece already.  It was the light pink like the applique in color.  Is it too big?  The heart one is smaller.  Which way should the button hole go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you can bring your own life jackets to use at the waterparks.



I vote for the pink flower button and definitely make the buttonhole vertical.  



SallyfromDE said:


> I finally got around to finishing my first Vida. The applique was supposed to be a tester. But I didn't have time to do another one, but it's okay. My Mom helped me clip the theads when she was in the hospital, so the origional is alittle special to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, Kirsta didn't want to take her clothes off under the top. I made it like a tunic, and she has bike shorts to wear with it. I still need to adjust under the arms, I have them a little tight. But you get the idea. She wanted a large Mad Hatter hat, so we made a compromise, and I got her a mini one.



Wow...you did a great job on the vida.  I love the applique and the "word" fabric on the back is a great idea.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

NaeNae said:


> Can we bring our own life jackets for the water parks? We will already have them with us for the pools. My grandkids would be more comfortable wearing their own if they can. Plus, that way I know they will have them. My DGD4 loves the water slides at our water park and DD let her go down them, she just has to have her life jacket on.



We bring the girls puddlejumpers becasue they are use to them and are comfortable. They didn't like the jackets the resorts had.



NaeNae said:


> HELP!!
> I'm searching for Toy Story Logo, Bullseye and Woody designs.  If anyone knows of where I might be able to get these would you pm me.  TIA



I PM'd you.


----------



## Tweevil

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok here are the HP fabrics ---- I got them at a local fabric store called The PinCushion - it is in Vineland, NJ. I am going to go get more of the HP by himself panel I have a few ideas for that one!



Oh my goodness is that store still there?  Last time I was in there it was a wee bit confusing...

I will have to check it out - I love those prints!


----------



## erikawolf2004

NaeNae said:


> Check out this tutorial on swakembroidery.com
> http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101-multi-appliquetutorial.htm



Thank you so much for posting this, it clears up alot for me.


----------



## squirrel

Only thing left to do is sew on the buttons.  I'll have to wait til tomorrow when my niece is awake.  She grew a bit since I made the Cat dress.






Thanks for your help and opinions!  This dress is for our early breakfast at Crystal Palace.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Everything looks great!  We're in GA about to get back on the raod to Disney.  

*We found out Friday that we're having a boy!*

After 2 girls this will be a big change, but everyone's very excited!


----------



## kidneygirl

Granna4679 said:


> This dress is very cute...can you make the picture bigger?



I have no idea how to make it bigger, but I'll ask DH when he wakes up.  And just for fun, here's the back of the dress.  I drew all of the appliques by hand...I had never done it before, but I really like how it turned out.  I just did Mickey heads for our last Disney trip, but we're going again in May 2011, so I'm going to try making some Disney appliques for DD's outfits.


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...so here comes my dumb question for the day.  (glad to get it over with so early!)

When I see you talking about making the appliques first and THEN applying to the T shirt...I have assumed you were doing making it on a fabric that was similar in color to the color of the final t shirt... then last night I thought, maybe they were talking about making the applique on a tear away stabilizer and THEN putting it on the T shirt...

So, which is it?  I am making a dress for Boma that my daughter said she would wear to school if I didn't put the baby Simba on permanently.   So, I'm thinking of making it on tear away and just using heavy basting to put it on the dress....




Thanks
Nini


----------



## littlepeppers

squirrel said:


> Which button to use for the dress? Which way should the button hole go?
> 
> .



I vote blue putton so it doesn't get lost & the hole should be up/down.
Can't wait to see the finished dress.


----------



## littlepeppers

squirrel said:


> You don't think it's too big?  You think I should leave the purple flower or should I go back to the dollar store and get the pink one.  I think the other color was blue, but I'm not sure.



flower looks blue in the pic.  Blue would be nice.


----------



## littlepeppers

SallyfromDE said:


>



I really like it. The Hatter is great, but a little creepy.  I really liked the old Hatter.  I need to watch the movie now.  He looks scary in the commercial.

 How do you adjust the arms after you stitch them in?


----------



## disneymomof1

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok here are the HP fabrics ---- I got them at a local fabric store called The PinCushion - it is in Vineland, NJ. I am going to go get more of the HP by himself panel I have a few ideas for that one!




I Love that store !!!  You never know what you'll find, yes it's cramped, bad lighting but it is STUFFED with all kinds of fabrics !!  My last trip I got some 101 Dalmations fabric that I had been searching for and a Daisy Duck applique.
Love the Harry Potter fabric.


----------



## billwendy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> We bring the girls puddlejumpers becasue they are use to them and are comfortable. They didn't like the jackets the resorts had.
> 
> 
> 
> I PM'd you.



I'd like to know too!! Bullseye and Jesse are my favorite!!!!

I like the blue flower on the Pooh dress too,  makes Eeyore pop!!! But the pink one is adorable too!! I dont think you can go wrong!!

Sally, Kirsta looks so cute in your first Vida!!! Great  job!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok here are the HP fabrics ---- I got them at a local fabric store called The PinCushion - it is in Vineland, NJ. I am going to go get more of the HP by himself panel I have a few ideas for that one!



I love all these prints. I think I can get to Vineland easy enough. I'll have to check this store out after vacation. Fingers crossed there is a trip next year, we want to go to the new HP land. I wonder if that panel would work for a bowling shirt. 



squirrel said:


> Only thing left to do is sew on the buttons.  I'll have to wait til tomorrow when my niece is awake.  She grew a bit since I made the Cat dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help and opinions!  This dress is for our early breakfast at Crystal Palace.



I think it came out great!



littlepeppers said:


> I really like it. The Hatter is great, but a little creepy.  I really liked the old Hatter.  I need to watch the movie now.  He looks scary in the commercial.
> 
> How do you adjust the arms after you stitch them in?



I don't know that I did it like the pattern, I stitched elastic in on one side, and let it hanging out on the other until I got her into it for sizing. She was made because I still had a pin in it, and she could get scratched!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Here is my Jasmine. I really like how it came out. AND she did take her clothes off to try this one on for you! But I couldn't get the top adjusted. It's too far back or something. Anyway, you the idea. 
















I made the legs so they can be worn below the knee with the cute ruffle. But she preferes to pull them up above the knee. Of course her favorite part is the pocketbook.

I think the "REAL" Jasmine needs a summer outfit.


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> OK...so here comes my dumb question for the day.  (glad to get it over with so early!)
> 
> When I see you talking about making the appliques first and THEN applying to the T shirt...I have assumed you were doing making it on a fabric that was similar in color to the color of the final t shirt... then last night I thought, maybe they were talking about making the applique on a tear away stabilizer and THEN putting it on the T shirt...
> 
> So, which is it?  I am making a dress for Boma that my daughter said she would wear to school if I didn't put the baby Simba on permanently.   So, I'm thinking of making it on tear away and just using heavy basting to put it on the dress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Nini



Not a dumb question at all!  I have done both before. With something like an Elmo head I have done it on stablizer but not sewn around the outside and then attached it sewing along the outside. No one knows the difference.

I have done Gepetto on the same color fabric and attached. You can hardly tell. I have also then done it on a piece of contrasting fabric and sewn that on. That is my least favorite and I haven't done it often, usually for a 24 month or smaller that someone wanted a machine design. I make it so it is square or something usually though, not just cut around the character.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

100AcrePrincess said:


> Everything looks great!  We're in GA about to get back on the raod to Disney.
> 
> *We found out Friday that we're having a boy!*
> 
> After 2 girls this will be a big change, but everyone's very excited!



Congrats!!  Now you can buy him his first Mickey Tee while you're there!!  I have the exact opposite happening in my house, we have two little boys and now I'm expecting a girl 



NiniMorris said:


> OK...so here comes my dumb question for the day.  (glad to get it over with so early!)
> 
> When I see you talking about making the appliques first and THEN applying to the T shirt...I have assumed you were doing making it on a fabric that was similar in color to the color of the final t shirt... then last night I thought, maybe they were talking about making the applique on a tear away stabilizer and THEN putting it on the T shirt...
> 
> So, which is it?  I am making a dress for Boma that my daughter said she would wear to school if I didn't put the baby Simba on permanently.   So, I'm thinking of making it on tear away and just using heavy basting to put it on the dress....
> 
> Thanks
> Nini



I found a really thick water soluble stabilizer that I like better for patches vs. the tear-away, but tear-away works too.  I just don't like that it leave the white fuzz sometimes so I experimented with wash away instead.  It actually behaves better in the hoop for me too, where tear-away sometimes begin tearing before the design is done stitching out.  If it's a real heavy design, I would suggest two layers of wash-away though, just to prevent a mess.


----------



## NaeNae

Diz-Mommy said:


> I found a really thick water soluble stabilizer that I like better for patches vs. the tear-away, but tear-away works too.  I just don't like that it leave the white fuzz sometimes so I experimented with wash away instead.  It actually behaves better in the hoop for me too, where tear-away sometimes begin tearing before the design is done stitching out.  If it's a real heavy design, I would suggest two layers of wash-away though, just to prevent a mess.



Try Floriani's tear away.  It tears off clean with no fuzz left behind!  Anytime I want a good clean tear I use it.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/index.php?cPath=25_200    this is the website for the Toy Story designs I have. I beleive she also has a Etsy shop.....

DivasDuds is her Etsy ID.  I have to say though the designs stitch out nice but they do take a long time.  The website has more choices but the design is priced better on etsy. website - pay for each size  etsy - pay for 2 sizes in one


----------



## squirrel

littlepeppers said:


> flower looks blue in the pic.  Blue would be nice.



The other color was yellow with a pink center.


----------



## clhemsath

Okay, so the models are home from their slumber parties.  You can tell by the CRANKY looks on their faces most of the time.  I have taken quite a few pictures, so I will try to spread them out over the next few days.  The first is t-shirts that my SIL gave the girls.  They will match shirts with their cousins, so I made skirts.  They picked out the fabric...






I made these capri pants for the girls to wear in the car on the way to WDW.






Finally I made a Dumbo Vida for my youngest to wear to MK.  We haven't decided what Bella will wear.  Two pictures to get a close up of the applique.  My first real one I did "by hand" on the machine!  Also, haven't really decided what to do with the straps.  WAY too long...











Thanks for looking!!


----------



## billwendy

NaeNae said:


> Try Floriani's tear away.  It tears off clean with no fuzz left behind!  Anytime I want a good clean tear I use it.



NaeNae - where do you find Floriani's?  I usually get the sulky stuff in rolls at Joann's when I have a coupon - the stuff on the bolt I never can remember what it is!!!


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> NaeNae - where do you find Floriani's?  I usually get the sulky stuff in rolls at Joann's when I have a coupon - the stuff on the bolt I never can remember what it is!!!



My local sewing machine store is carrying it now.  You can find it here: http://www.rnkdistributing.com/    Also here is a listing for stores in PA that carry it.  I don't know if any of them are near you or not. http://www.rnkdistributing.com/cid-1409-1/info.html
His stabilizer has silicone built into it so it lubricates your needle every stitch.  I was amazed the first time I used his tear away.  I was used to little fuzzies being left around the edges.  His tore off clean.  I used it on the girls MVMCP princess dresses last year.  Any time I want to make sure I get a clean edge I use it.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NaeNae said:


> My local sewing machine store is carrying it now.  You can find it here: http://www.rnkdistributing.com/    Also here is a listing for stores in PA that carry it.  I don't know if any of them are near you or not. http://www.rnkdistributing.com/cid-1409-1/info.html
> His stabilizer has silicone built into it so it lubricates your needle every stitch.  I was amazed the first time I used his tear away.  I was used to little fuzzies being left around the edges.  His tore off clean.  I used it on the girls MVMCP princess dresses last year.  Any time I want to make sure I get a clean edge I use it.



I'm gonna have to see if I can find that!  Sounds great!!  Do you happen to know what a good price for it is so I'll know if my sewing shop is marking it up too high?


----------



## NaeNae

Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm gonna have to see if I can find that!  Sounds great!!  Do you happen to know what a good price for it is so I'll know if my sewing shop is marking it up too high?



No I don't know.  I could check and see what my sewing shop is selling it for.  I purchased mine in a kit when I attended a Floriani workshop.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Daytona is getting a Hobby Lobby!!!  We lost Hancock fabrics 2 years ago, and Walmart last summer, so I'm happy to have another choice for fabric shopping besides our crummy JoAnn's.


----------



## billwendy

NaeNae said:


> My local sewing machine store is carrying it now.  You can find it here: http://www.rnkdistributing.com/    Also here is a listing for stores in PA that carry it.  I don't know if any of them are near you or not. http://www.rnkdistributing.com/cid-1409-1/info.html
> His stabilizer has silicone built into it so it lubricates your needle every stitch.  I was amazed the first time I used his tear away.  I was used to little fuzzies being left around the edges.  His tore off clean.  I used it on the girls MVMCP princess dresses last year.  Any time I want to make sure I get a clean edge I use it.



Thanks for the info Nae Nae - nothing close to me, but I'll keep checking different zipcodes when I travel!! That way, I get to see more fabric stores!!! lol..pretty soon I get to go to the Joann's in MT - they always have a good clearance section!! I cant wait to get there!! lol...Camp Promise Here we come!!!!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Daytona is getting a Hobby Lobby!!!  We lost Hancock fabrics 2 years ago, and Walmart last summer, so I'm happy to have another choice for fabric shopping besides our crummy JoAnn's.



Thats great - we used to be in that area at least once/year with our cousins inlaws living in Ormond beach. But they decided they were homesick for everyone and moved back up here - BUMMER!! We had gotten into the habit of staying at the Daytona Beach LaQuinta right there on the beach the week after Christmas and going to Disney on New Years day - it was a GREAT tradition!! but now its over...so where will it be in relation to the racetrack??

ANyone know of a good Fancy Nancy Applique (4x4)? I really need one for Elizabeth's bday!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Thanks for the info Nae Nae - nothing close to me, but I'll keep checking different zipcodes when I travel!! That way, I get to see more fabric stores!!! lol..pretty soon I get to go to the Joann's in MT - they always have a good clearance section!! I cant wait to get there!! lol...Camp Promise Here we come!!!!!



I think you can order from the website.  If not I could pick some up and mail it to you.  Let me know if I can help.


----------



## NiniMorris

Just had a horrible day sewing!This is so unusual.  It seems that everything I touched today went wrong.  Some of the highlights were:

My Minnie Mouse sundress managed to get a cut in the bodice.  It is a small nick, but still enough that I can't sell it.  Guess I need to find some one in a size 4...and try again tomorrow.

I am embroidering Simba on the front of a Vida.  The Vida is a size 3 and the design is a 5x7, so I had to put the front together before I embroidered it.  Take 1 - it was too low...had to take it out and redo.  Take 2 - broke a needle and the dress came partially un hooped, had to take it out.  Take 3 - broke another needle ( I forgot to tighten the needle...) This put a small hole in the dress, and had to take it out again.  Take 4 - bobbin ran out half way through...and I discovered I am out of pre wound bobbins!  After three tries to wind a bobbin, I managed to get one half way wound and used it!

I have now closed up the studio for the remainder of the day!  I need some ice cream!  Chocolate ice cream....


Nini


----------



## billwendy

NaeNae said:


> I think you can order from the website.  If not I could pick some up and mail it to you.  Let me know if I can help.



Thanks NaeNae!! As always you are soooo sweet!!! I'll let ya know! Do you happen to have a Fancy Nancy Applique Designer up your sleeve? Im looking at one on Etsy, but it doesnt say if it comes in 4x4...it just says large and small hoops! Lol.....

Any of my Brother 270D friends buy prewound bobbins? I got some from Joann's and they didnt work, so then I went to some funky sewing store I passed by on a trip and they sold me a pack of 12 Janome prewounds that work great - but they dont have any size marked on them....Im going to need more soon!!!!!


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> Just had a horrible day sewing!This is so unusual.  It seems that everything I touched today went wrong.  Some of the highlights were:
> 
> My Minnie Mouse sundress managed to get a cut in the bodice.  It is a small nick, but still enough that I can't sell it.  Guess I need to find some one in a size 4...and try again tomorrow.
> 
> I am embroidering Simba on the front of a Vida.  The Vida is a size 3 and the design is a 5x7, so I had to put the front together before I embroidered it.  Take 1 - it was too low...had to take it out and redo.  Take 2 - broke a needle and the dress came partially un hooped, had to take it out.  Take 3 - broke another needle ( I forgot to tighten the needle...) This put a small hole in the dress, and had to take it out again.  Take 4 - bobbin ran out half way through...and I discovered I am out of pre wound bobbins!  After three tries to wind a bobbin, I managed to get one half way wound and used it!
> 
> I have now closed up the studio for the remainder of the day!  I need some ice cream!  Chocolate ice cream....
> 
> 
> Nini



I've had days like that!  SORRY!  But, you're right... ice cream should help!  And now I'm wanting ice cream, too!  Just because I'm sympathetic like that!


----------



## ncmomof2

NiniMorris said:


> Just had a horrible day sewing!This is so unusual.  It seems that everything I touched today went wrong.  Some of the highlights were:
> 
> My Minnie Mouse sundress managed to get a cut in the bodice.  It is a small nick, but still enough that I can't sell it.  Guess I need to find some one in a size 4...and try again tomorrow.
> 
> I am embroidering Simba on the front of a Vida.  The Vida is a size 3 and the design is a 5x7, so I had to put the front together before I embroidered it.  Take 1 - it was too low...had to take it out and redo.  Take 2 - broke a needle and the dress came partially un hooped, had to take it out.  Take 3 - broke another needle ( I forgot to tighten the needle...) This put a small hole in the dress, and had to take it out again.  Take 4 - bobbin ran out half way through...and I discovered I am out of pre wound bobbins!  After three tries to wind a bobbin, I managed to get one half way wound and used it!
> 
> I have now closed up the studio for the remainder of the day!  I need some ice cream!  Chocolate ice cream....
> 
> 
> Nini




I have had days like that!  Tomorrow will be better.  

I ruined my first shirt yesterday while embroidering.  I cut a hole in it when I was trimming the fabric for an applique


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

billwendy said:


> Thats great - we used to be in that area at least once/year with our cousins inlaws living in Ormond beach. But they decided they were homesick for everyone and moved back up here - BUMMER!! We had gotten into the habit of staying at the Daytona Beach LaQuinta right there on the beach the week after Christmas and going to Disney on New Years day - it was a GREAT tradition!! but now its over...so where will it be in relation to the racetrack??
> 
> ANyone know of a good Fancy Nancy Applique (4x4)? I really need one for Elizabeth's bday!!!!



it's on international speedway blvd, in the home depot plaza, right next to toys r us...one plaza and the whole family can shop happy. Lol

I've seen several Fancy Nancy designs on etsy... But I can't remember who did them.  I found them with the search feature, Rebecca has asked for a FN dress with lots of ruffles, but not a Feliz, which was my original plan.  I can't decide what  I want to do   What are your plans, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## billwendy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> it's on international speedway blvd, in the home depot plaza, right next to toys r us...one plaza and the whole family can shop happy. Lol
> 
> I've seen several Fancy Nancy designs on etsy... But I can't remember who did them.  I found them with the search feature, Rebecca has asked for a FN dress with lots of ruffles, but not a Feliz, which was my original plan.  I can't decide what  I want to do   What are your plans, if you don't mind sharing.



I do enjoy your area! You are so right, everyone would be happy in that area!!! lol!!! I love to go to DeLeon Springs when we are there - its like stepping back in time or something...and the pancakes!!! YUM!!!

Im trying to decide what to do...Sould I do a simply sweet? or, should I do an Audrey skirt with ruffles and an appliqued shirt....Elizabeth is going to be 8, but still seems to totally be into home made things...Still not positive what to do though!!! lol


----------



## jeniamt

NiniMorris said:


> Just had a horrible day sewing!This is so unusual.  It seems that everything I touched today went wrong.  Some of the highlights were:
> 
> My Minnie Mouse sundress managed to get a cut in the bodice.  It is a small nick, but still enough that I can't sell it.  Guess I need to find some one in a size 4...and try again tomorrow.
> 
> I am embroidering Simba on the front of a Vida.  The Vida is a size 3 and the design is a 5x7, so I had to put the front together before I embroidered it.  Take 1 - it was too low...had to take it out and redo.  Take 2 - broke a needle and the dress came partially un hooped, had to take it out.  Take 3 - broke another needle ( I forgot to tighten the needle...) This put a small hole in the dress, and had to take it out again.  Take 4 - bobbin ran out half way through...and I discovered I am out of pre wound bobbins!  After three tries to wind a bobbin, I managed to get one half way wound and used it!
> 
> I have now closed up the studio for the remainder of the day!  I need some ice cream!  Chocolate ice cream....
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh sorry for such a bad day.  Ice cream will make it better.


----------



## billwendy

Pink Motorcycle needed???

Hi Everyone - Hannah (turning 4 ) told me all she wants for her bday is a pink motorcycle?????? Any ideas? I saw the step2 one on toys r us and the powered one with the side car (too expensive, saw it on craigslist but was already taken). Any ideas?


----------



## Tonyslady

Hi All. I thought i'd introduce my self. I'm a military wife and SAHM to 4 kids ages 14, 9, 4and 23mo. I got my first sewing machine a little over 5 years ago and have slowly started teaching myself to sew. We have just made reservations for our first trip to WDW at the end of July. We will be staying 5days 4 nights in the kidani village villas.  I'm so excited, i feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. I've got big plans for some Disney sewing... I love seeing what everyone on this board is/has been doing. 

Thanks!
Jodi


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jessica52877 said:


> I just spent 2 hours cutting a pirate shirt! Sometimes I think  I am crazy. It is so cute right now (not sewn) though. I could have gotten off easy and skipped it but I have this image in my mind and wanted to go with it. I think I spent a little too much time on it though considering I have to have 8 outfits finished by tomorrow and that was just the start!


Jessica, I can't wait to see this pirate shirt!  Take it easy and pace yourself.  Or send your mojo this way.  You are a great seamstress and no doubt will get er done.



100AcrePrincess said:


> Everything looks great!  We're in GA about to get back on the raod to Disney.
> 
> *We found out Friday that we're having a boy!*
> 
> After 2 girls this will be a big change, but everyone's very excited!


How wonderful!  We just love our boy after two girls.  He is such a change.  Enjoy and congrats.



kidneygirl said:


> I have no idea how to make it bigger, but I'll ask DH when he wakes up.  And just for fun, here's the back of the dress.  I drew all of the appliques by hand...I had never done it before, but I really like how it turned out.  I just did Mickey heads for our last Disney trip, but we're going again in May 2011, so I'm going to try making some Disney appliques for DD's outfits.



The dress is for CUTE!



billwendy said:


> Have a wonderful time Wendy.
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a horrible day sewing!This is so unusual.  It seems that everything I touched today went wrong.  Some of the highlights were:
> 
> My Minnie Mouse sundress managed to get a cut in the bodice.  It is a small nick, but still enough that I can't sell it.  Guess I need to find some one in a size 4...and try again tomorrow.
> 
> I am embroidering Simba on the front of a Vida.  The Vida is a size 3 and the design is a 5x7, so I had to put the front together before I embroidered it.  Take 1 - it was too low...had to take it out and redo.  Take 2 - broke a needle and the dress came partially un hooped, had to take it out.  Take 3 - broke another needle ( I forgot to tighten the needle...) This put a small hole in the dress, and had to take it out again.  Take 4 - bobbin ran out half way through...and I discovered I am out of pre wound bobbins!  After three tries to wind a bobbin, I managed to get one half way wound and used it!
> 
> I have now closed up the studio for the remainder of the day!  I need some ice cream!  Chocolate ice cream....
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Nini that is a bad day in the shop.  I sure hope you get your ice cream and remember, that is why God makes tomorrows.  We get another chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Tonyslady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All. I thought i'd introduce my self. I'm a military wife and SAHM to 4 kids ages 14, 9, 4and 23mo. I got my first sewing machine a little over 5 years ago and have slowly started teaching myself to sew. We have just made reservations for our first trip to WDW at the end of July. We will be staying 5days 4 nights in the kidani village villas.  I'm so excited, i feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. I've got big plans for some Disney sewing... I love seeing what everyone on this board is/has been doing.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jodi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jodi and Welcome.  Kidani is so nice and you will have a great time.  Please post pictures of the clothes you make.
Click to expand...


----------



## RMAMom

*Welcome Edward Thomas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





[/IMG]

Our Grandson arrived yesterday, 9 lbs 3 ozs 23 in long!
His Christening is on the 11th and we are supposed to fly out on the 10th. The Dr told DH that because of the DVT he may not be able to fly. I am so sad to go without him and DH is heartbroken to not be able to go but they just can't seem to get his levels right. He is still injecting blood thinners twice a day and taking oral blood thinners. His Doc is consulting with the hematologist and I am praying they give him the OK to fly!


----------



## Mel0215

Hi everyone! 
   I read through the first page, and wow! You are all so talented! I just got a sewing machine, nothing fancy, but it works! Slowly I'll learn to make things, esp. with all the inspiration here!! 
Just a quick question, can I post some pictures of things I've created?


----------



## jeniamt

RMAMom said:


> *Welcome Edward Thomas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Our Grandson arrived yesterday, 9 lbs 3 ozs 23 in long!
> His Christening is on the 11th and we are supposed to fly out on the 10th. The Dr told DH that because of the DVT he may not be able to fly. I am so sad to go without him and DH is heartbroken to not be able to go but they just can't seem to get his levels right. He is still injecting blood thinners twice a day and taking oral blood thinners. His Doc is consulting with the hematologist and I am praying they give him the OK to fly!



Congratulations!  He is beautiful!!!  Sorry to hear about your DH, hopefully they will get everything figured out and you both will be on your way.  I noticed in your siggie that it says 891 miles from Disney... well I have always said we are 900 miles from My Happy Place!  Too funny!


----------



## ellenbenny

Just back from a great vacation and now trying to catch up!  

Congrats on the arrival of Gabriel!

Sorry I can't comment on all the beautiful creations or I'll never catch up, but everything I've seen looks great. 

Hopefully I will be able to get back to sewing soon, once we get caught up on laundry and groceries and back to work (yuck!).


----------



## aboveH20

NiniMorris said:


> Just had a horrible day sewing!This is so unusual.  It seems that everything I touched today went wrong.  Some of the highlights were:
> 
> I have now closed up the studio for the remainder of the day!  I need some ice cream!  Chocolate ice cream....
> 
> 
> Nini



I know your pain. I feel your pain.  I share your pain. 

I did a lot of sewing in high school and the ole seam ripper was always at the ready*.  When I went to college a girl taught me how to crochet, and I remember being amazed at how easy it was to "fix" a mistake - just pull the yarn and it magically, easily and effortlessly disappeared.  I wish fixing sewing mistakes was that easy.

*Fast forward to now, the ole seam ripper is still always by my side!


----------



## TinaLala

Nini - I totally understand you!!  I don't think I go anywhere without my seam ripper - sometimes she's my friend, sometimes my enemy!!  It's tough when you're head isn't in the same place your sewing machine is!  My heart hasn't been 'in it' lately so I've been staying far away from my beast!!  hang in there as a seamstress you know good times are around the corner!!


----------



## glorib

Hey everybody!!!!!  I'm hopelessly behind - I've been in a whirlwind the past weeks - getting ready for dance recital and vacation - next time remind me not to plan a vacation right after recital!  Whew!  BUT - the good news is - We are leaving in the morning!   

Our flight is EARLY, so we're heading to bed, but I just wanted to check in real quick!  I'll tell Mickey that all the disbou's say HI!


----------



## littlepeppers

Tonyslady said:


> Hi All. I thought i'd introduce my self. I'm a military wife and SAHM to 4 kids ages 14, 9, 4and 23mo. I got my first sewing machine a little over 5 years ago and have slowly started teaching myself to sew. We have just made reservations for our first trip to WDW at the end of July. We will be staying 5days 4 nights in the kidani village villas.  I'm so excited, i feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. I've got big plans for some Disney sewing... I love seeing what everyone on this board is/has been doing.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jodi



Welcome!!!  This is a great place for sewing advice, tips, ideas.........you name it, these ladies ladie have it.


----------



## littlepeppers

Mel0215 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just a quick question, can I post some pictures of things I've created?



Post on, we like pictures.


----------



## littlepeppers

aboveH20 said:


> I know your pain. I feel your pain.  I share your pain.
> 
> *Fast forward to now, the ole seam ripper is still always by my side!



The ripper takes too long!!!!  I like to destroy seams with anger (no bad words) and a pair of embroidery snips.  The ripper distorts my fabric & just makes me angrier.


----------



## Granna4679

squirrel said:


> Only thing left to do is sew on the buttons.  I'll have to wait til tomorrow when my niece is awake.  She grew a bit since I made the Cat dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help and opinions!  This dress is for our early breakfast at Crystal Palace.


The dress turned out so cute!  Love the buttons too....I think they just added some spunk to the dress.  



clhemsath said:


> Okay, so the models are home from their slumber parties.  You can tell by the CRANKY looks on their faces most of the time.  I have taken quite a few pictures, so I will try to spread them out over the next few days.  The first is t-shirts that my SIL gave the girls.  They will match shirts with their cousins, so I made skirts.  They picked out the fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



Everything looks so cute.  I really like the capri pants..where did you get that fabric?  

As for the straps...maybe you can just cut them off on the seamed end and tuck in the edge abut 1/4" and topstitch?  I have done that before and it seems to work fine.  



NiniMorris said:


> Just had a horrible day sewing!This is so unusual.  It seems that everything I touched today went wrong.  Some of the highlights were:
> 
> My Minnie Mouse sundress managed to get a cut in the bodice.  It is a small nick, but still enough that I can't sell it.  Guess I need to find some one in a size 4...and try again tomorrow.
> 
> I am embroidering Simba on the front of a Vida.  The Vida is a size 3 and the design is a 5x7, so I had to put the front together before I embroidered it.  Take 1 - it was too low...had to take it out and redo.  Take 2 - broke a needle and the dress came partially un hooped, had to take it out.  Take 3 - broke another needle ( I forgot to tighten the needle...) This put a small hole in the dress, and had to take it out again.  Take 4 - bobbin ran out half way through...and I discovered I am out of pre wound bobbins!  After three tries to wind a bobbin, I managed to get one half way wound and used it!
> 
> I have now closed up the studio for the remainder of the day!  I need some ice cream!  Chocolate ice cream....
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini- sorry you had a bad day.  I went ahead and had chocolate ice cream "for you" soooo you should be feeling better by now...LOL

Hope tomorrow is a better day!!



Tonyslady said:


> Hi All. I thought i'd introduce my self. I'm a military wife and SAHM to 4 kids ages 14, 9, 4and 23mo. I got my first sewing machine a little over 5 years ago and have slowly started teaching myself to sew. We have just made reservations for our first trip to WDW at the end of July. We will be staying 5days 4 nights in the kidani village villas.  I'm so excited, i feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. I've got big plans for some Disney sewing... I love seeing what everyone on this board is/has been doing.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jodi



Welcome!!



RMAMom said:


> *Welcome Edward Thomas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Our Grandson arrived yesterday, 9 lbs 3 ozs 23 in long!
> His Christening is on the 11th and we are supposed to fly out on the 10th. The Dr told DH that because of the DVT he may not be able to fly. I am so sad to go without him and DH is heartbroken to not be able to go but they just can't seem to get his levels right. He is still injecting blood thinners twice a day and taking oral blood thinners. His Doc is consulting with the hematologist and I am praying they give him the OK to fly!



What a doll!! Congratulations.  9 lbs...Wow!!  I weighed 9'9oz when I was born...I remember my mom saying I looked 2 months old compared to those tiny ones!  I hope your DH gets to go.  What a special occasion!



ellenbenny said:


> Just back from a great vacation and now trying to catch up!
> 
> Congrats on the arrival of Gabriel!
> 
> Sorry I can't comment on all the beautiful creations or I'll never catch up, but everything I've seen looks great.
> 
> Hopefully I will be able to get back to sewing soon, once we get caught up on laundry and groceries and back to work (yuck!).



Glad you are back and had a great trip.  Would love to see pics when you get them posted.


----------



## billwendy

glorib said:


> Hey everybody!!!!!  I'm hopelessly behind - I've been in a whirlwind the past weeks - getting ready for dance recital and vacation - next time remind me not to plan a vacation right after recital!  Whew!  BUT - the good news is - We are leaving in the morning!
> 
> Our flight is EARLY, so we're heading to bed, but I just wanted to check in real quick!  I'll tell Mickey that all the disbou's say HI!



Have a BLAST!!! Keep cool!!! Take lots of pictures for us!!

Welcome to the newbies! We LOVE to see nice big pictures!!!

So, I got these leggins at Target for Hannah for a dollar - thought they were just so cute and cheerful!! I found a plain tshirt to match and then desided to put a flower on it!!!





And for my nonfacebook friends, here are a few pictures from our beach trip last weekend!!!
Me and Hannybannahny




I was trying to teach her to pose - this is somewhere between a Jojo and a Megan with a touch of Aisling maybe?????? lol




Bekah -my almost graduate...she is truely the first child that I saw from beginning to now...she had just been born when I started dating Billy!!




Me and my SIL Beth!!




Me and Elizabeth!! 




Tim was in the middle of a sand angel, and all of the sudden fell asleep!!! Although he INSISTS that for those 2 hours he was wide awake!! haha




Then Han just wondered up and sat on Billy and she was out too!!!




THe big guys dug a hole, stood in it and were burried - it took them quite a while to dig themselves out of it!!




Sue (the kids mom) was a little excited about the Pizza fries on the boardwalk - lol...I always think they are too soggy!!!




Me and my girlies - I cant believe they are all so grown up!!!




ANd our first sandcastle of the season! Tim is still a wrecker, but Hannah has graduated!! She is now actually a helper!!!!!!


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> Have a BLAST!!! Keep cool!!! Take lots of pictures for us!!
> 
> Welcome to the newbies! We LOVE to see nice big pictures!!!
> 
> So, I got these leggins at Target for Hannah for a dollar - thought they were just so cute and cheerful!! I found a plain tshirt to match and then desided to put a flower on it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my nonfacebook friends, here are a few pictures from our beach trip last weekend!!!
> Me and Hannybannahny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to teach her to pose - this is somewhere between a Jojo and a Megan with a touch of Aisling maybe?????? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bekah -my almost graduate...she is truely the first child that I saw from beginning to now...she had just been born when I started dating Billy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my SIL Beth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Elizabeth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim was in the middle of a sand angel, and all of the sudden fell asleep!!! Although he INSISTS that for those 2 hours he was wide awake!! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Han just wondered up and sat on Billy and she was out too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe big guys dug a hole, stood in it and were burried - it took them quite a while to dig themselves out of it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue (the kids mom) was a little excited about the Pizza fries on the boardwalk - lol...I always think they are too soggy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my girlies - I cant believe they are all so grown up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd our first sandcastle of the season! Tim is still a wrecker, but Hannah has graduated!! She is now actually a helper!!!!!!



Those pictures are great Wendy...I am jealous.  I would love to be at the beach right now!!


----------



## h518may

billwendy said:


> Thanks NaeNae!! As always you are soooo sweet!!! I'll let ya know! Do you happen to have a Fancy Nancy Applique Designer up your sleeve? Im looking at one on Etsy, but it doesnt say if it comes in 4x4...it just says large and small hoops! Lol.....
> 
> Any of my Brother 270D friends buy prewound bobbins? I got some from Joann's and they didnt work, so then I went to some funky sewing store I passed by on a trip and they sold me a pack of 12 Janome prewounds that work great - but they dont have any size marked on them....Im going to need more soon!!!!!



Heres were I ordered my bobbins from http://www.allthreads.com/bobbins.aspx .  I ordered the size 15/a, hey work fine in my 270D.    Hope that helps.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Well ---I have been playing with STitchEra Universal ----- boy  oh boy do I appreciate our digitizers!!!! But I did get it mostly figured out. I actually stitched out something on my babylock and it turned out ok ----learned a few things that I have to fix. I did not do the complete design before I tried it so I will post pics after I fix what I have to and try it again.  Of course I am not doing something simple to learn this program. I am making a Ray for my very special "Evangeline" dress for our Evangeline  --- Ray is her favorite and she says "Ray sing me"  The Princess & the Frog is turning into my fav Disney movie - not just for the movie but mainly because of the way Evangeline sings to it and dances and loves it so much! 

We did  have to call Poison Control today because Evangeline shot herself in the eye with Bullfrog Mosquito Coast. Fun, Fun, Fun!!!! Eye washing on a  2 y.o. is  more than a challenge, it's a gymnastic feat!

I know you don't know my dad but we are having a very nerve wracking week here... My dad has a squishy lump the size of a baseball on his chest/under his arm, he is getting testing done this week - blood & cat scan. then he has to make an appointment to see the surgeon for a biopsy.  We all keep thinking the worst becasue my grandmom- his mom, died of breast Cancer with mets to the brain just last year. So of course Dad jumps right to that. He told my mom this weekend that he is afraid somehting is going to happen and my girls won't remember him.... Dad is only 52.  I know it could be a fatty tumor but I just keep thinking lymphoma in my head.  We are all praying it is benign whatever it is. My mom's mom is very worried "since his mom isn't here anymore, I have to be worried for her".
Thanks for letting me vent......anytime I actually try to talk to someone in real words and not just typeface I start to cry and can't stop. I am going to be a wreck all week I am sure.
Thanks everyone for listening.
Carol


----------



## NaeNae

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well ---I have been playing with STitchEra Universal ----- boy  oh boy do I appreciate our digitizers!!!! But I did get it mostly figured out. I actually stitched out something on my babylock and it turned out ok ----learned a few things that I have to fix. I did not do the complete design before I tried it so I will post pics after I fix what I have to and try it again.  Of course I am not doing something simple to learn this program. I am making a Ray for my very special "Evangeline" dress for our Evangeline  --- Ray is her favorite and she says "Ray sing me"  The Princess & the Frog is turning into my fav Disney movie - not just for the movie but mainly because of the way Evangeline sings to it and dances and loves it so much!
> 
> We did  have to call Poison Control today because Evangeline shot herself in the eye with Bullfrog Mosquito Coast. Fun, Fun, Fun!!!! Eye washing on a  2 y.o. is  more than a challenge, it's a gymnastic feat!
> 
> I know you don't know my dad but we are having a very nerve wracking week here... My dad has a squishy lump the size of a baseball on his chest/under his arm, he is getting testing done this week - blood & cat scan. then he has to make an appointment to see the surgeon for a biopsy.  We all keep thinking the worst becasue my grandmom- his mom, died of breast Cancer with mets to the brain just last year. So of course Dad jumps right to that. He told my mom this weekend that he is afraid somehting is going to happen and my girls won't remember him.... Dad is only 52.  I know it could be a fatty tumor but I just keep thinking lymphoma in my head.  We are all praying it is benign whatever it is. My mom's mom is very worried "since his mom isn't here anymore, I have to be worried for her".
> Thanks for letting me vent......anytime I actually try to talk to someone in real words and not just typeface I start to cry and can't stop. I am going to be a wreck all week I am sure.
> Thanks everyone for listening.
> Carol



So sorry Carol.  I will keep your dad and all of you in my prayers.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## jessica52877

Heigh Ho! Heigh Ho! It's off to bed I go!

Carol, I'll be praying. I lost my father when Dallas was just 2. It was quick and sudden. But 5 years later he still remembers him (probably more from pictures but still).

Wendy, adorable beach pictures! I missed them on facebook! I love Tim as the sleeping angel! That is just the cutest!

Welcome to all the newbies! We love to see pictures!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well ---I have been playing with STitchEra Universal ----- boy  oh boy do I appreciate our digitizers!!!! But I did get it mostly figured out. I actually stitched out something on my babylock and it turned out ok ----learned a few things that I have to fix. I did not do the complete design before I tried it so I will post pics after I fix what I have to and try it again.  Of course I am not doing something simple to learn this program. I am making a Ray for my very special "Evangeline" dress for our Evangeline  --- Ray is her favorite and she says "Ray sing me"  The Princess & the Frog is turning into my fav Disney movie - not just for the movie but mainly because of the way Evangeline sings to it and dances and loves it so much!
> 
> We did  have to call Poison Control today because Evangeline shot herself in the eye with Bullfrog Mosquito Coast. Fun, Fun, Fun!!!! Eye washing on a  2 y.o. is  more than a challenge, it's a gymnastic feat!
> 
> I know you don't know my dad but we are having a very nerve wracking week here... My dad has a squishy lump the size of a baseball on his chest/under his arm, he is getting testing done this week - blood & cat scan. then he has to make an appointment to see the surgeon for a biopsy.  We all keep thinking the worst becasue my grandmom- his mom, died of breast Cancer with mets to the brain just last year. So of course Dad jumps right to that. He told my mom this weekend that he is afraid somehting is going to happen and my girls won't remember him.... Dad is only 52.  I know it could be a fatty tumor but I just keep thinking lymphoma in my head.  We are all praying it is benign whatever it is. My mom's mom is very worried "since his mom isn't here anymore, I have to be worried for her".
> Thanks for letting me vent......anytime I actually try to talk to someone in real words and not just typeface I start to cry and can't stop. I am going to be a wreck all week I am sure.
> Thanks everyone for listening.
> Carol



Carol..

Good luck on the Stitch Era...I ended up taking it off the computer I got so frustrated with it!  Then I put it back on because I love punishment!

I have never had to wash out a 2 year old's eye, but I did have to wash out a 12 year olds eye...she was much less accommodating than you would think!  Not fun..

As for your dad...when my middle son was 6 (he is now about to be 28...boy am I ever old!) he was diagnosed with a benign type of cancer in the muscle behind his eye.  It is a vascular tumor....called lymphangeoma.  When he was 12, he had several lymph nodes swell up....I was a total wreck.  They removed 'several' with the one under his arm being the size of a softball (my son is very, very, VERY skinny..he is over 6'7' and weighs barely 150 lbs) after two biopsies (the first came back as 'suspicious' )  they decided everything was ok.

I said all that to say this...every lymph node that swells up is not necessarily lymphoma.  But it is always good to have it checked out.

We will be praying for you and your family....and if you ever figure out Stitch Era...let me know your secrets!


Nini


----------



## t-beri

WENDY!!!  What wonderful beach pictures Looks like you had a great time.  I am impressed the guys dug deep enough to stand in the holes, WOW!  I just love seeing pictures of your smiling face, it makes me smile.

So, guess what!  I actually sewed something. LOL.  It was a present for the one year old daughter of one of DH's bandmates. 
I made this Modkid style knotted jumper w/ the Scientific Seamstress Simply Sweet pattern. Gathering the waist gave me TONS of fits (as usual) and I seam ripped it twice but thought it wasn't safe to try it one more time so left it w/ a flat gap under the left arm.  I'm sure no one will notice but me. Especially when she's wearing it. But I do SO like for presents to be perfect.






I got this Heidi Grace fabric last year on Clearance AND on sale for 1.50 yd.  WOO HOO!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

clhemsath said:


> I made these capri pants for the girls to wear in the car on the way to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



Where did you get the fabric that you made the capris with?  It is so cute!



glorib said:


> Hey everybody!!!!!  I'm hopelessly behind - I've been in a whirlwind the past weeks - getting ready for dance recital and vacation - next time remind me not to plan a vacation right after recital!  Whew!  BUT - the good news is - We are leaving in the morning!
> 
> Our flight is EARLY, so we're heading to bed, but I just wanted to check in real quick!  I'll tell Mickey that all the disbou's say HI!



Have fun!!!!  Post pics when you get back!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> The Princess & the Frog is turning into my fav Disney movie - not just for the movie but mainly because of the way Evangeline sings to it and dances and loves it so much!
> 
> 
> I know you don't know my dad but we are having a very nerve wracking week here... My dad has a squishy lump the size of a baseball on his chest/under his arm, he is getting testing done this week - blood & cat scan. then he has to make an appointment to see the surgeon for a biopsy.  We all keep thinking the worst becasue my grandmom- his mom, died of breast Cancer with mets to the brain just last year. So of course Dad jumps right to that. He told my mom this weekend that he is afraid somehting is going to happen and my girls won't remember him.... Dad is only 52.  I know it could be a fatty tumor but I just keep thinking lymphoma in my head.  We are all praying it is benign whatever it is. My mom's mom is very worried "since his mom isn't here anymore, I have to be worried for her".
> Thanks for letting me vent......anytime I actually try to talk to someone in real words and not just typeface I start to cry and can't stop. I am going to be a wreck all week I am sure.
> Thanks everyone for listening.
> Carol



My youngest DD loves that movie too.  She always wants to watch that one and she quotes the funny things prince naveen says on a daily basis.

I'm sorry to hear you are going through this with your dad.  Keep us posted.



Wendy, the picture of your little guy sleeping in the sand is SO cute!  I love how he insists that he is awake!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Does anyone know where I can find Detroit Tigers fabric that is not fleece or flannel?  And hopefully won't cost me a fortune? =)


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thanks everyone for your prayers. I will let you know how things go.






disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone know where I can find Detroit Tigers fabric that is not fleece or flannel?  And hopefully won't cost me a fortune? =)



I go through the same with Phillies fabric and actually ended up buying a pair pf PJ pants in a size 2XL just so I could have the knit fabric!


----------



## babynala

sahm1000 said:


> Hey everybody!  Sorry I haven't been around for a while.  We have had a busy month since we've been home from WDW.  Both girls had soccer tournaments, the end of school madness and parties, and my DH had surgery a week and a half ago.  He had to have his spine fused between his c6 and c7 vertabrae b/c of a herniated disk that compressing his spinal cord.  The surgery went well and he's recovering well but he can't do anything!  He can't raise his hands above his head, lift anything over 5 lbs., DRIVE, nothing!  So sorry I haven't been around, I've been nursing him!  And we are both driving each other crazy!  I was not made to be a nurse (at least to my husband, to other's I'd probably be more patient) and he was not made to be a patient (since he's not very patient!!!).  We'll get through it though.  Maybe !


Yikes, hope he is doing better soon.  Sorry, I don't have any information about the military family.  Maybe the hotel staff or park staff would be able to point them in the right direction.  



aksunshine said:


> Hey everyone! Been SO busy these past few days with the new baby. Here is a link to the album on FB with his pictures!
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=22624&id=100000060367217&l=70a171a23a


What a sweetheart.



SallyfromDE said:


> I finally got around to finishing my first Vida. The applique was supposed to be a tester. But I didn't have time to do another one, but it's okay. My Mom helped me clip the theads when she was in the hospital, so the origional is alittle special to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, Kirsta didn't want to take her clothes off under the top. I made it like a tunic, and she has bike shorts to wear with it. I still need to adjust under the arms, I have them a little tight. But you get the idea. She wanted a large Mad Hatter hat, so we made a compromise, and I got her a mini one.


Great job.



squirrel said:


> Only thing left to do is sew on the buttons.  I'll have to wait til tomorrow when my niece is awake.  She grew a bit since I made the Cat dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help and opinions!  This dress is for our early breakfast at Crystal Palace.


This dress came out great, you did a nice job.  



100AcrePrincess said:


> Everything looks great!  We're in GA about to get back on the raod to Disney.
> 
> *We found out Friday that we're having a boy!*
> 
> After 2 girls this will be a big change, but everyone's very excited!


Congratulations.



SallyfromDE said:


> Here is my Jasmine. I really like how it came out. AND she did take her clothes off to try this one on for you! But I couldn't get the top adjusted. It's too far back or something. Anyway, you the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the legs so they can be worn below the knee with the cute ruffle. But she preferes to pull them up above the knee. Of course her favorite part is the pocketbook.
> 
> I think the "REAL" Jasmine needs a summer outfit.


Oh wow, this is awesome.  Glad your daughter didn't try this one on over her clothes!  She looks great and so happy.  



clhemsath said:


> Okay, so the models are home from their slumber parties.  You can tell by the CRANKY looks on their faces most of the time.  I have taken quite a few pictures, so I will try to spread them out over the next few days.  The first is t-shirts that my SIL gave the girls.  They will match shirts with their cousins, so I made skirts.  They picked out the fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these capri pants for the girls to wear in the car on the way to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I made a Dumbo Vida for my youngest to wear to MK.  We haven't decided what Bella will wear.  Two pictures to get a close up of the applique.  My first real one I did "by hand" on the machine!  Also, haven't really decided what to do with the straps.  WAY too long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


You have been busy.  I love the Dumbo dress!



Tonyslady said:


> Hi All. I thought i'd introduce my self. I'm a military wife and SAHM to 4 kids ages 14, 9, 4and 23mo. I got my first sewing machine a little over 5 years ago and have slowly started teaching myself to sew. We have just made reservations for our first trip to WDW at the end of July. We will be staying 5days 4 nights in the kidani village villas.  I'm so excited, i feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. I've got big plans for some Disney sewing... I love seeing what everyone on this board is/has been doing.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jodi


Welcome, can't wait to see what you make.



RMAMom said:


> *Welcome Edward Thomas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Our Grandson arrived yesterday, 9 lbs 3 ozs 23 in long!
> His Christening is on the 11th and we are supposed to fly out on the 10th. The Dr told DH that because of the DVT he may not be able to fly. I am so sad to go without him and DH is heartbroken to not be able to go but they just can't seem to get his levels right. He is still injecting blood thinners twice a day and taking oral blood thinners. His Doc is consulting with the hematologist and I am praying they give him the OK to fly!


What a cute little baby boy. I hope your husband gets the OK to fly, if not it will be an excuse for another trip to see the baby.  Hope DH is better soon.  



billwendy said:


> So, I got these leggins at Target for Hannah for a dollar - thought they were just so cute and cheerful!! I found a plain tshirt to match and then desided to put a flower on it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my nonfacebook friends, here are a few pictures from our beach trip last weekend!!!
> Me and Hannybannahny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to teach her to pose - this is somewhere between a Jojo and a Megan with a touch of Aisling maybe?????? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bekah -my almost graduate...she is truely the first child that I saw from beginning to now...she had just been born when I started dating Billy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my SIL Beth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Elizabeth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim was in the middle of a sand angel, and all of the sudden fell asleep!!! Although he INSISTS that for those 2 hours he was wide awake!! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Han just wondered up and sat on Billy and she was out too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd our first sandcastle of the season! Tim is still a wrecker, but Hannah has graduated!! She is now actually a helper!!!!!!


Love the appliqued t-shirt and leggings.  Looks like you guys wore everyone out with your trip to the beach.  Great job on the sand castle.  Thanks for sharing the pictures.  What a fun day.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well ---I have been playing with STitchEra Universal ----- boy  oh boy do I appreciate our digitizers!!!! But I did get it mostly figured out. I actually stitched out something on my babylock and it turned out ok ----learned a few things that I have to fix. I did not do the complete design before I tried it so I will post pics after I fix what I have to and try it again.  Of course I am not doing something simple to learn this program. I am making a Ray for my very special "Evangeline" dress for our Evangeline  --- Ray is her favorite and she says "Ray sing me"  The Princess & the Frog is turning into my fav Disney movie - not just for the movie but mainly because of the way Evangeline sings to it and dances and loves it so much!
> 
> We did  have to call Poison Control today because Evangeline shot herself in the eye with Bullfrog Mosquito Coast. Fun, Fun, Fun!!!! Eye washing on a  2 y.o. is  more than a challenge, it's a gymnastic feat!
> 
> I know you don't know my dad but we are having a very nerve wracking week here... My dad has a squishy lump the size of a baseball on his chest/under his arm, he is getting testing done this week - blood & cat scan. then he has to make an appointment to see the surgeon for a biopsy.  We all keep thinking the worst becasue my grandmom- his mom, died of breast Cancer with mets to the brain just last year. So of course Dad jumps right to that. He told my mom this weekend that he is afraid somehting is going to happen and my girls won't remember him.... Dad is only 52.  I know it could be a fatty tumor but I just keep thinking lymphoma in my head.  We are all praying it is benign whatever it is. My mom's mom is very worried "since his mom isn't here anymore, I have to be worried for her".
> Thanks for letting me vent......anytime I actually try to talk to someone in real words and not just typeface I start to cry and can't stop. I am going to be a wreck all week I am sure.
> Thanks everyone for listening.
> Carol


I hope your daughter is all recovered from her injury and that everything works out for your dad.  Feel free to vent anytime.  



t-beri said:


> WENDY!!!  What wonderful beach pictures Looks like you had a great time.  I am impressed the guys dug deep enough to stand in the holes, WOW!  I just love seeing pictures of your smiling face, it makes me smile.
> 
> So, guess what!  I actually sewed something. LOL.  It was a present for the one year old daughter of one of DH's bandmates.
> I made this Modkid style knotted jumper w/ the Scientific Seamstress Simply Sweet pattern. Gathering the waist gave me TONS of fits (as usual) and I seam ripped it twice but thought it wasn't safe to try it one more time so left it w/ a flat gap under the left arm.  I'm sure no one will notice but me. Especially when she's wearing it. But I do SO like for presents to be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this Heidi Grace fabric last year on Clearance AND on sale for 1.50 yd.  WOO HOO!


This is so cute, I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## GrammaBelle

h518may said:


> Heres were I ordered my bobbins from http://www.allthreads.com/bobbins.aspx .  I ordered the size 15/a, hey work fine in my 270D.    Hope that helps.



The instruction book for my Brother is ADAMANT that I only use their bobbins. It won't even tell me what size they are, just gives me the Brother part number for ordering. Does anyone ignore that and buy the prewounds for the PES 700II?


----------



## ncmomof2

GrammaBelle said:


> The instruction book for my Brother is ADAMANT that I only use their bobbins. It won't even tell me what size they are, just gives me the Brother part number for ordering. Does anyone ignore that and buy the prewounds for the PES 700II?



I have the brother 1500D and my the teacher in the class for my machine told me it was a size L bobbin.   But when I do a search online, it says also the size 15.  I know I have  metal thing that can be used with NEB bobbins?  If that helps...


----------



## Diz-Mommy

GrammaBelle said:


> The instruction book for my Brother is ADAMANT that I only use their bobbins. It won't even tell me what size they are, just gives me the Brother part number for ordering. Does anyone ignore that and buy the prewounds for the PES 700II?



I think winding your own bobbins is more cost effective even using the pricer Brother bobbin thread, so I don't have much input on which to order.  I do know all Brother machines take the same bobbin however, so as long as the package says "Brother" you're fine.


----------



## t-beri

Just found this really cute skirt tutorial, thought I'd share w/ you guys.
http://www.dana-made-it.com/2008/07/tutorial-market-skirt.html


----------



## NiniMorris

My Brother PE770 uses a size A bobbin.  Which is the same as a size 15...which is standard domestic sewing machine bobbin size.  My long arm quilter uses a larger size L, while the larger still size M is for most brands of heavy duty long arm quilters.

You should be able to hold up your regular sewing machine bobbin, next to one that came with your Brother and see if they are the same size or not...you will be able to tell...the size L will be 'taller' than the size A, although the diameter is basically the same.

(to further confuse you, my Singer sewing machine takes an A...but can also use the size L because there is a little extra space in the bobbin area to accommodate it.

Good Luck!

Nini


----------



## billwendy

h518may said:


> Heres were I ordered my bobbins from http://www.allthreads.com/bobbins.aspx .  I ordered the size 15/a, hey work fine in my 270D.    Hope that helps.



Thanks - Im looking at them now - they also have those thread nets - anyone have those? do they really help? I hate it when the threads are all over the place!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well ---I have been playing with STitchEra Universal ----- boy  oh boy do I appreciate our digitizers!!!! But I did get it mostly figured out. I actually stitched out something on my babylock and it turned out ok ----learned a few things that I have to fix. I did not do the complete design before I tried it so I will post pics after I fix what I have to and try it again.  Of course I am not doing something simple to learn this program. I am making a Ray for my very special "Evangeline" dress for our Evangeline  --- Ray is her favorite and she says "Ray sing me"  The Princess & the Frog is turning into my fav Disney movie - not just for the movie but mainly because of the way Evangeline sings to it and dances and loves it so much!
> 
> We did  have to call Poison Control today because Evangeline shot herself in the eye with Bullfrog Mosquito Coast. Fun, Fun, Fun!!!! Eye washing on a  2 y.o. is  more than a challenge, it's a gymnastic feat!
> 
> I know you don't know my dad but we are having a very nerve wracking week here... My dad has a squishy lump the size of a baseball on his chest/under his arm, he is getting testing done this week - blood & cat scan. then he has to make an appointment to see the surgeon for a biopsy.  We all keep thinking the worst becasue my grandmom- his mom, died of breast Cancer with mets to the brain just last year. So of course Dad jumps right to that. He told my mom this weekend that he is afraid somehting is going to happen and my girls won't remember him.... Dad is only 52.  I know it could be a fatty tumor but I just keep thinking lymphoma in my head.  We are all praying it is benign whatever it is. My mom's mom is very worried "since his mom isn't here anymore, I have to be worried for her".
> Thanks for letting me vent......anytime I actually try to talk to someone in real words and not just typeface I start to cry and can't stop. I am going to be a wreck all week I am sure.
> Thanks everyone for listening.
> Carol



Cant wait to see Ray - how is Evangiline today? Is her eye allright? Poor baby... must have been scarey for both of you! Praying for your dad...the unknown is always so horrible! You can vent to me anytime - Im here!!



t-beri said:


> WENDY!!!  What wonderful beach pictures Looks like you had a great time.  I am impressed the guys dug deep enough to stand in the holes, WOW!  I just love seeing pictures of your smiling face, it makes me smile.
> 
> So, guess what!  I actually sewed something. LOL.  It was a present for the one year old daughter of one of DH's bandmates.
> I made this Modkid style knotted jumper w/ the Scientific Seamstress Simply Sweet pattern. Gathering the waist gave me TONS of fits (as usual) and I seam ripped it twice but thought it wasn't safe to try it one more time so left it w/ a flat gap under the left arm.  I'm sure no one will notice but me. Especially when she's wearing it. But I do SO like for presents to be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this Heidi Grace fabric last year on Clearance AND on sale for 1.50 yd.  WOO HOO!



Way to go T!! Long time not much see!! Haha - how are all your kids? Ready for summer? I need so see how big your girls have gotten! How long till Violets bday?????


ncmomof2 said:


> I have the brother 1500D and my the teacher in the class for my machine told me it was a size L bobbin.   But when I do a search online, it says also the size 15.  I know I have  metal thing that can be used with NEB bobbins?  If that helps...



I tried a pack of L prewounds from Joann's and they got all wonky in my machine...do you have any luck with them?



Diz-Mommy said:


> I think winding your own bobbins is more cost effective even using the pricer Brother bobbin thread, so I don't have much input on which to order.  I do know all Brother machines take the same bobbin however, so as long as the package says "Brother" you're fine.



I felt my machine worked much better with the prewounds...maybe it depends on your machine? I tried, believe me. With the prewounds it seems on my little ol machine that they last much longer and I dont get any nests. But Im all for cost effective!!!



NiniMorris said:


> My Brother PE770 uses a size A bobbin.  Which is the same as a size 15...which is standard domestic sewing machine bobbin size.  My long arm quilter uses a larger size L, while the larger still size M is for most brands of heavy duty long arm quilters.
> 
> You should be able to hold up your regular sewing machine bobbin, next to one that came with your Brother and see if they are the same size or not...you will be able to tell...the size L will be 'taller' than the size A, although the diameter is basically the same.
> 
> (to further confuse you, my Singer sewing machine takes an A...but can also use the size L because there is a little extra space in the bobbin area to accommodate it.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Nini



Nini - you make me laugh....now I am really confused!!! lol!!!! Since both my Nana's old Kennmore sewing machine was a hand me down and my 270D is a craigslist purchase...I feel like I dont really know bout my own machines!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> I tried a pack of L prewounds from Joann's and they got all wonky in my machine...do you have any luck with them?
> 
> 
> 
> I felt my machine worked much better with the prewounds...maybe it depends on your machine? I tried, believe me. With the prewounds it seems on my little ol machine that they last much longer and I dont get any nests. But Im all for cost effective!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini - you make me laugh....now I am really confused!!! lol!!!! Since both my Nana's old Kennmore sewing machine was a hand me down and my 270D is a craigslist purchase...I feel like I dont really know bout my own machines!!!



According to the Brother website...your uses SA156...which is the same as mine...so it takes a size A or a size 15.  You can get the prewounds that are a size A...I like Marathon's...or if you just need more bobbins, you can get the ones from Singer (a little cheaper than the ones from Brother) and wind your own.  

The only problem I have winding my own...I can never get as much on mine as the prewounds can get.   I also have a problem getting them nice and neat.  The neater they are, the better they sew...not sure if that makes sense or not...If the thread isn't wound tight and neatly, it puts stress on the thread as it is coming off the bobbin, which can cause tension issues...



Nini

...or and really sorry to confuse you....but I seem to be realllllly good at that!


----------



## t-beri

ask and ye shall receive.  Wendy, here are some pictures from Liliana's graduation the week before last.

Lily w/ her diploma.





Me and Violet on our way into the graduation (her b-day is July 10th btw.)





Mac and Mama at dinner before the ceremony.





and another pic of vi, b/c she is so darned cute.


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> According to the Brother website...your uses SA156...which is the same as mine...so it takes a size A or a size 15.  You can get the prewounds that are a size A...I like Marathon's...or if you just need more bobbins, you can get the ones from Singer (a little cheaper than the ones from Brother) and wind your own.
> 
> The only problem I have winding my own...I can never get as much on mine as the prewounds can get.   I also have a problem getting them nice and neat.  The neater they are, the better they sew...not sure if that makes sense or not...If the thread isn't wound tight and neatly, it puts stress on the thread as it is coming off the bobbin, which can cause tension issues...
> 
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> ...or and really sorry to confuse you....but I seem to be realllllly good at that!



Nini - you are so cute!! Thanks so much for all the info...So I wonder if the size A is the same as a 15/A that the other person mentioned. I saw you can get a bunch on that auction site...how much do you pay at Marathon? I have yet to jump on that bandwagon. Cant get Billy to think its a good idea - lol. Do you get their thread too???



t-beri said:


> ask and ye shall receive.  Wendy, here are some pictures from Liliana's graduation the week before last.
> 
> Lily w/ her diploma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Violet on our way into the graduation (her b-day is July 10th btw.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac and Mama at dinner before the ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another pic of vi, b/c she is so darned cute.



AWwww - so cute!!! I thought Vi's bday was coming soon - I cant believe she will be 1 already!!!  You guys doing anything fun this summer? Lil is so big too!!!!! And your man is coooooollllll as always!!! lol


----------



## GoofyG

Not sewing related but wanted some input.  DD4 is a little over a month of finding out she has sensory problems.

So some people have suggested a stroller for DD4 for the parks and strapping some therapy stuff on it. Like a theraband for her feet. She has SPD, and she is a sensory seeker and some other things. She seeks movement, but also runs from us. It was also suggested a stroller so she can have the canopy on it to pull down when she needs a break from everything. I have a Maclaren Volo. Would that stroller work, or should I go after a different style. I want an umbrella fold, we will be driving and will also have P3 for DS2. 

What strollers do you all recomend that work the best, or just stick with the one I have. It doens't recline tho.

I've lloked att he Joovy Kooper, I've seen the City Mini.  But we drive so I need a small fold stroller.


----------



## clhemsath

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Where did you get the fabric that you made the capris with?  It is so cute!





babynala said:


> You have been busy.  I love the Dumbo dress!



Thanks! (and I lost my other quote, I think from Anita)

I don't remember where I got the fabric from of course.  Our Wally World still has fabric, or Hobby Lobby.  It was last year since I had actually planned to make clothes for our trip LAST year.

I will post some more pictures tonight when I get home.  I am going to try the suggestion to cut the straps off and sew them up!  I am right now making the Audrey skirt with Ferb on the front.


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> Nini - you are so cute!! Thanks so much for all the info...So I wonder if the size A is the same as a 15/A that the other person mentioned. I saw you can get a bunch on that auction site...how much do you pay at Marathon? I have yet to jump on that bandwagon. Cant get Billy to think its a good idea - lol. Do you get their thread too???


Size a and Size 15/A are the same.  I don't remember how much I paid at Marathon, because I bought them here when they came for the sewing and quilt exposition a few months back.  I LOVE their thread.  My DIL bought me a pack of 50 for Mother's Day.  I had bought a few spools when I was at their booth and loved it.

I know it is the thread that Heather was always raving about...and she is right!

Nini


----------



## Mel0215

Do pics from shutterfly work? I tried a few times, and it just gave me a box with an x. I'll try to get a photobucket, and try again! Hope everyone has had a good day!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

WENDY,
What a great day at the beach.  Thank you for sharing your day with us.


----------



## LKD

SallyfromDE said:


> Here is my Jasmine. I really like how it came out. AND she did take her clothes off to try this one on for you! But I couldn't get the top adjusted. It's too far back or something. Anyway, you the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the legs so they can be worn below the knee with the cute ruffle. But she preferes to pull them up above the knee. Of course her favorite part is the pocketbook.
> 
> I think the "REAL" Jasmine needs a summer outfit.



:O OMG! I love the bag! I want it! Her outfit makes me want to make this too :< It's so cute and looks so comfortable!



SallyfromDE said:


> I finally got around to finishing my first Vida. The applique was supposed to be a tester. But I didn't have time to do another one, but it's okay. My Mom helped me clip the theads when she was in the hospital, so the origional is alittle special to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, Kirsta didn't want to take her clothes off under the top. I made it like a tunic, and she has bike shorts to wear with it. I still need to adjust under the arms, I have them a little tight. But you get the idea. She wanted a large Mad Hatter hat, so we made a compromise, and I got her a mini one.



I also want that hat! She wants a bigger one?! I love the mini one! So cute cute cute!


It's been so long since I've been here! It seems I only pop in when I'm procastinating on some homework assignment 

Hmm since I last came by, I remade Belle's blue dress and my Ariel mermaid :3
I'm sure most of you saw it on fb but I'll post some pictures here,
Here are pictures of the Belle dress,
I wanted to make a park based version so I went out to look for fabric. Then I saw the white eyelet fabric and if you know me I must have some kind of texture in my costumes, So I bought it. When I was making my apron I had some lace and I was like what the hell! So I used it all around the apron :3
So it's my own twist on her dress 








The photographer got a little flash happy and had one so many around me so the dress's color changed, it's really this color





And my Ariel, 
I have temporary shells for now until I can find time for my friend to come over and help me make some that will help make me not look so..large up there! I hate my ****ies! I can't find a way to make myself look decent up there :< i have to cover them with my wig's hair 
The tail flaps also need to be hemmed and cleaned since I went through the water in it and they got all muddy and gross 
I based it on the park tail, I'm happy with it because I can walk in this one! Well I waddle but It's better than being carried around.













 (behind the scenes!)

Also I went to Vegas as I turned 21 last month and look my first drink 





 Don't worry I didn't even drink half


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> when I started dating Billy!!
> 
> Me and my girlies - I cant believe they are all so grown up!!!



Was I the only one looking for a hidden Mickey in your bathing suit?  

(Must mean it's time for another trip to WDW!)


----------



## t-beri

aboveH20 said:


> Was I the only one looking for a hidden Mickey in your bathing suit?
> 
> (Must mean it's time for another trip to WDW!)



Left (hers not yours) breast, look sideways


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> Was I the only one looking for a hidden Mickey in your bathing suit?
> 
> (Must mean it's time for another trip to WDW!)


----------



## littlepeppers

Almost finished DD3's Nemo outfit......or so I thought.  

I only made the underskirt 1in longer than the top one & I guess I don't sew too straight.  What would be the  easiest fix:
1) take the ruffle off of the bottom skirt & make it bigger?


----------



## NaeNae

littlepeppers said:


> Almost finished DD3's Nemo outfit......or so I thought.
> 
> I only made the underskirt 1in longer than the top one & I guess I don't sew too straight.  What would be the  easiest fix:
> 1) take the ruffle off of the bottom skirt & make it bigger?



Do you have more of the bottom skirt material?  If you lengthen the bottom skirts ruffle will it make the dress too long?  I think making the bottom ruffle longer would probably be the easiest fix if it won't make it too long.


----------



## littlepeppers

NaeNae said:


> Do you have more of the bottom skirt material?  If you lengthen the bottom skirts ruffle will it make the dress too long?  I think making the bottom ruffle longer would probably be the easiest fix if it won't make it too long.



I have enought material.  I was shooting for this to be a top w/ some ruffle capri pants, but DD3 is short.  I think this will turn into a dress.  That's ok.  She is a DIVA!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

billwendy said:


> Pink Motorcycle needed???
> 
> Hi Everyone - Hannah (turning 4 ) told me all she wants for her bday is a pink motorcycle?????? Any ideas? I saw the step2 one on toys r us and the powered one with the side car (too expensive, saw it on craigslist but was already taken). Any ideas?



Walmart has a 3 wheeled type "motorcycle". I got Tink for my neice for Xmas, but I think they have a princess one, so it would be pink. I don't think it was much, about $60. And Lexi is 4, is was just the right size. 



Tonyslady said:


> Hi All. I thought i'd introduce my self. I'm a military wife and SAHM to 4 kids ages 14, 9, 4and 23mo. I got my first sewing machine a little over 5 years ago and have slowly started teaching myself to sew. We have just made reservations for our first trip to WDW at the end of July. We will be staying 5days 4 nights in the kidani village villas.  I'm so excited, i feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. I've got big plans for some Disney sewing... I love seeing what everyone on this board is/has been doing.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jodi



Hi Jodi, Can't wait to see what you come up with! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> We did  have to call Poison Control today because Evangeline shot herself in the eye with Bullfrog Mosquito Coast. Fun, Fun, Fun!!!! Eye washing on a  2 y.o. is  more than a challenge, it's a gymnastic feat!
> 
> Prayers for Dad.
> 
> Carol



I can remember when my sister was little, she washed her hair in Nair. My Mom was worried about those chemicals on her head and called posion control. She said the guy couldn't stop laughing long enough to tell her what to do. But it was okay. She just had a big bald spot for a while. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> I think winding your own bobbins is more cost effective even using the pricer Brother bobbin thread, so I don't have much input on which to order.  I do know all Brother machines take the same bobbin however, so as long as the package says "Brother" you're fine.



I believe the prewounds have alot more thread on them then what you can wind on your own. I won't won't use my bobbin winder,supposedly it's the first thing to go on a machine. And I just don't want to have any issues. I got that great little bobbin winder gadget. 



LKD said:


> :O OMG! I love the bag! I want it! Her outfit makes me want to make this too :< It's so cute and looks so comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> I also want that hat! She wants a bigger one?! I love the mini one! So cute cute cute!



Love your outfits. I have a friend that keeps asking me to make her daughter a mermaid outfit to play in (she's 12). I can't find a fabric that looks right. And I am scared of that tail!! 

The bag, and the outfit actually, came from a McCalls costume pattern. It's a Genie costume. I added the long strap to it, so she wouldn't have to carry it. She loves it. It wasn't that complicated. 

The hat is called a cocktail hat. I got it online from a costume shop. It has a cardboard peacock feather in it. I wanted to go search for one before we leave Friday, but I don't think I'll have time.


----------



## 2cutekidz

littlepeppers said:


> Almost finished DD3's Nemo outfit......or so I thought.
> 
> I only made the underskirt 1in longer than the top one & I guess I don't sew too straight.  What would be the  easiest fix:
> 1) take the ruffle off of the bottom skirt & make it bigger?



Hmmm...how about making it a double ruffle?  The second ruffle should give you just enough length.


----------



## 2cutekidz

I'm soooooo excited!  I actually have MY own trip to sew for!  So here is the first custom for our October trip.  I had a tee in '98 that was the inspiration for this set.  I'm going to make myself a matching tee too.


----------



## woodkins

GoofyG said:


> Not sewing related but wanted some input.  DD4 is a little over a month of finding out she has sensory problems.
> 
> So some people have suggested a stroller for DD4 for the parks and strapping some therapy stuff on it. Like a theraband for her feet. She has SPD, and she is a sensory seeker and some other things. She seeks movement, but also runs from us. It was also suggested a stroller so she can have the canopy on it to pull down when she needs a break from everything. I have a Maclaren Volo. Would that stroller work, or should I go after a different style. I want an umbrella fold, we will be driving and will also have P3 for DS2.
> 
> What strollers do you all recomend that work the best, or just stick with the one I have. It doens't recline tho.
> 
> I've lloked att he Joovy Kooper, I've seen the City Mini.  But we drive so I need a small fold stroller.



I posted under your other stroller thread, but will also post here. My dd 7 has some major sensory integration issues and 2 yrs ago we purchased the Baby Jogger City Classic (now the city elite) for those specific reasons. The hood completly covers her down to her knees, whereas the Volo hood goes straight out, giving no privacy. Gianna could pull the hood down and you would not even be able to see that she was in the stroller. It folds flat as opposed to the umbrella style fold, but it goes completely flat and you can take the wheels off with the push of a button as well. It also turns on a dime and folds with one hand, so you can't go wrong with it. The storage area under the seat is large which is great for storing sensory supplies. 

We like to bring Gianna's ipod and/or ds on the rides to provide her with some distractions to the hustle and bustle going on around her. We also let her chew gum as it provides her with sensory input. A stress ball is great for tactile input and is small as well.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

2cutekidz said:


> I'm soooooo excited!  I actually have MY own trip to sew for!  So here is the first custom for our October trip.  I had a tee in '98 that was the inspiration for this set.  I'm going to make myself a matching tee too.


I love the retro throw back and how cute this is with primary colours.  Super work.  October will be here quicker than you know.


----------



## clhemsath

Okay, home now and ready to load some more pictures before I sew!

First, I just figured out that I moved the pictures I posted yesterday in photobucket.  AAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!

So here they are again (sorry for the repeat!)














Here are the new ones for today:
Tinkerbell outfit: SIL gave the girls the t-shirts, but they picked out the fabric for the skirts.






Tropical Dresses, for dinner at Parrot Cay.  These are the first dresses I made without a pattern.  Needless to say, both are small.  I am going to have to go get more fabric and try again.  And I am sure there won't be any other fabric that JUMPS into my cart while I am there.


----------



## littlepeppers

2cutekidz said:


> Hmmm...how about making it a double ruffle?  The second ruffle should give you just enough length.



Now we are talking... no ripping!!!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

2cutekidz said:


>



This is great for her age.  I'm so happy that this board has inspiration for the kids as they grow.

I love it.  It is simple, yet awasome.  I need to remember to KISS!! (keep it simple stupid)


----------



## littlepeppers

clhemsath said:


>



They areen't small.  Throw a ruffle on them.


----------



## woodkins

2cutekidz said:


> I'm soooooo excited!  I actually have MY own trip to sew for!  So here is the first custom for our October trip.  I had a tee in '98 that was the inspiration for this set.  I'm going to make myself a matching tee too.



LOVE LOVE LOVE...this is why I crave an embroidery machine 

My 7yr old says that is super cool


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I agree with the PP who said add a ruffle, or get some coordinating leggins and call them tunics.  I love the tropical print...where did you find them?  I need some for an upcoming event with  "tropical or nautical" attire suggested on the invite, and I can't find anything this pretty.


----------



## clhemsath

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I agree with the PP who said add a ruffle, or get some coordinating leggins and call them tunics.  I love the tropical print...where did you find them?  I need some for an upcoming event with  "tropical or nautical" attire suggested on the invite, and I can't find anything this pretty.



Thanks!  Now I know I found them at Wally World.  They have an Elvis line of prints that have some tropical/Hawaiian feel and they were right next to that.  Bella's (on the left) is actually a little too tight around the middle too.  I told her to suck in for the picture.


----------



## 2cutekidz

littlepeppers said:


> This is great for her age.  I'm so happy that this board has inspiration for the kids as they grow.
> 
> I love it.  It is simple, yet awasome.  I need to remember to KISS!! (keep it simple stupid)



One of my favorite sets I've ever done was no-sew (before I knew how to sew!!) and very simple.  I still love it!



woodkins said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE...this is why I crave an embroidery machine
> 
> My 7yr old says that is super cool



No embroidery machine needed!   I do all my appliques by hand on my handy dandy Kenmore sewing machine.



littlepeppers said:


> Now we are talking... no ripping!!!!!



LOL!!  That was my thought - the less time spent with the seam ripper, the better!


----------



## woodkins

2cutekidz said:


> No embroidery machine needed!   I do all my appliques by hand on my handy dandy Kenmore sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> They came out awesome! I assumed they weren't done by hand because I had seen a similar peace <3 MM digital embroidery file for sale over on a different website. If you don't mind my asking (since I am fairly new to applique by hand), for the tee are you appliqueing right onto the shirt on do you make it first and then sew it on (like a patch). I have only done appliqued vida's so it is easy to do on cotton, haven't been brave enough to try onto a knit yet. If you have any tips to share I would appreciate it, I can use all the help I can get
Click to expand...


----------



## 2cutekidz

> They came out awesome! I assumed they weren't done by hand because I had seen a similar peace <3 MM digital embroidery file for sale over on a different website. If you don't mind my asking (since I am fairly new to applique by hand), for the tee are you appliqueing right onto the shirt on do you make it first and then sew it on (like a patch). I have only done appliqued vida's so it is easy to do on cotton, haven't been brave enough to try onto a knit yet. If you have any tips to share I would appreciate it, I can use all the help I can get



Yep, I applique directly onto the tee.  I use heat-n-bond lite to fuse the applique to the tee, and sulky iron-on, tear-away stabilizer on the underside of the tee.  Make sure you use a ball point needle when you applique on a tee.


----------



## jeniamt

2cutekidz said:


> I'm soooooo excited!  I actually have MY own trip to sew for!  So here is the first custom for our October trip.  I had a tee in '98 that was the inspiration for this set.  I'm going to make myself a matching tee too.



I had a similar shirt as well.  My DD10.5 loved it and said, "why can't you make me something like that?"

Nice to hear you have your own trip to sew for!  I wish I did  



clhemsath said:


> Here are the new ones for today:
> Tinkerbell outfit: SIL gave the girls the t-shirts, but they picked out the fabric for the skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tropical Dresses, for dinner at Parrot Cay.  These are the first dresses I made without a pattern.  Needless to say, both are small.  I am going to have to go get more fabric and try again.  And I am sure there won't be any other fabric that JUMPS into my cart while I am there.



Great job on everything.  You sure have been busy!



woodkins said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE...this is why I crave an embroidery machine
> 
> My 7yr old says that is super cool



I was going to mention that I figured it was hand appliqued but looks like Leslie answered you already.  She is one of the masters of it around here!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

t-beri said:


> Just found this really cute skirt tutorial, thought I'd share w/ you guys.
> http://www.dana-made-it.com/2008/07/tutorial-market-skirt.html



That is really cute!!  Thank you, I bookmarked!



2cutekidz said:


> I'm soooooo excited!  I actually have MY own trip to sew for!  So here is the first custom for our October trip.  I had a tee in '98 that was the inspiration for this set.  I'm going to make myself a matching tee too.



REALLY SUPER DOOPER CUTE!!  Mental note: I need to create a CASE folder since I have my own little girl to sew for now!


----------



## mirandag819

billwendy said:


> Pink Motorcycle needed???
> 
> Hi Everyone - Hannah (turning 4 ) told me all she wants for her bday is a pink motorcycle?????? Any ideas? I saw the step2 one on toys r us and the powered one with the side car (too expensive, saw it on craigslist but was already taken). Any ideas?



How much does she weigh? I'll have to pull out the book and check, but Taylor had a pink and white power motorcycle....we got it for her when she was 2....so I don't know if it would be too small (but I can check the manual... I know it is around here somewhere)..... Taylor hasn't used it since she got a Barbie Jeep, and it still looks perfect. If it would work and she would use it, I'd gladly ship it to you....I'm just not sure if it is big enough


----------



## mirandag819

2cutekidz said:


> I'm soooooo excited!  I actually have MY own trip to sew for!  So here is the first custom for our October trip.  I had a tee in '98 that was the inspiration for this set.  I'm going to make myself a matching tee too.



Sooooo cute! And I'm happy you have your own trip to sew for!!!!! YAY! What great news! I can't wait to see what all you come up with.....Has Emily outgrown liking the Tremaines? I hated she never wore that cute set to meet them.... I know how much Taylor enjoyed hers!!!


----------



## billwendy

mirandag819 said:


> How much does she weigh? I'll have to pull out the book and check, but Taylor had a pink and white power motorcycle....we got it for her when she was 2....so I don't know if it would be too small (but I can check the manual... I know it is around here somewhere)..... Taylor hasn't used it since she got a Barbie Jeep, and it still looks perfect. If it would work and she would use it, I'd gladly ship it to you....I'm just not sure if it is big enough



Hey Friend! Wow, that is so generous of you! She weighs somewhere around 30lbs....I wonder how much the shipping would cost, those batteries are heavy arent they? lol....

Well, here is a flip flop outfit for Elizabeth for her bday, and a top to match a pair of leggins I found on clearance at Old Navy. I always try to keep the girls very even for their bdays...I still need to make the Fancy Nancy and VHC dresses for the girls too!!!!! Thank goodness its cooler this week so I can get upstairs and SEW!!!







Zoey kept getting in on the picture!!


----------



## McDuck

So much cute stuff posted since I've been on here last!

Well, here is "Mover Kaity"--my DD 7 1/2 months in the pillowcase dress I made for her-- taken before we headed out for Sunday's Imagination Movers concert:






(That's Daddy in the background.)


----------



## mgmsmommy

McDuck said:


> So much cute stuff posted since I've been on here last!
> 
> Well, here is "Mover Kaity"--my DD 7 1/2 months in the pillowcase dress I made for her-- taken before we headed out for Sunday's Imagination Movers concert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's Daddy in the background.)



such a cutie.  great dress too


----------



## littlepeppers

Going to fix my Nemo dress w/ a double ruffle on the undershirt.

What color ruffle should I put?

I have more of the print orange fabric and I have a solid orange like in the Nemo applique


----------



## 2cutekidz

mirandag819 said:


> Sooooo cute! And I'm happy you have your own trip to sew for!!!!! YAY! What great news! I can't wait to see what all you come up with.....Has Emily outgrown liking the Tremaines? I hated she never wore that cute set to meet them.... I know how much Taylor enjoyed hers!!!



She has outgrown the Steps set - actually she's outgrown most of her customs!  We are planning a dinner at 1900 Park Fare, so I will be updating the Steps set.  Not too many changes to the design though   Em's been helping design sets for the trip!


----------



## RMAMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well ---I have been playing with STitchEra Universal ----- boy  oh boy do I appreciate our digitizers!!!! But I did get it mostly figured out. I actually stitched out something on my babylock and it turned out ok ----learned a few things that I have to fix. I did not do the complete design before I tried it so I will post pics after I fix what I have to and try it again.  Of course I am not doing something simple to learn this program. I am making a Ray for my very special "Evangeline" dress for our Evangeline  --- Ray is her favorite and she says "Ray sing me"  The Princess & the Frog is turning into my fav Disney movie - not just for the movie but mainly because of the way Evangeline sings to it and dances and loves it so much!
> 
> We did  have to call Poison Control today because Evangeline shot herself in the eye with Bullfrog Mosquito Coast. Fun, Fun, Fun!!!! Eye washing on a  2 y.o. is  more than a challenge, it's a gymnastic feat!
> 
> I know you don't know my dad but we are having a very nerve wracking week here... My dad has a squishy lump the size of a baseball on his chest/under his arm, he is getting testing done this week - blood & cat scan. then he has to make an appointment to see the surgeon for a biopsy.  We all keep thinking the worst because my grandmom- his mom, died of breast Cancer with mets to the brain just last year. So of course Dad jumps right to that. He told my mom this weekend that he is afraid something is going to happen and my girls won't remember him.... Dad is only 52.  I know it could be a fatty tumor but I just keep thinking lymphoma in my head.  We are all praying it is benign whatever it is. My mom's mom is very worried "since his mom isn't here anymore, I have to be worried for her".
> Thanks for letting me vent......anytime I actually try to talk to someone in real words and not just typeface I start to cry and can't stop. I am going to be a wreck all week I am sure.
> Thanks everyone for listening.
> Carol



Prayers for your Dad's health. I hope you are feeling better, it's so hard to deal with the unknown!



t-beri said:


> Just found this really cute skirt tutorial, thought I'd share w/ you guys.
> http://www.dana-made-it.com/2008/07/tutorial-market-skirt.html



I love it, thanks for posting this!



2cutekidz said:


> I'm soooooo excited!  I actually have MY own trip to sew for!  So here is the first custom for our October trip.  I had a tee in '98 that was the inspiration for this set.  I'm going to make myself a matching tee too.



So cute! Your DD has really grown!



clhemsath said:


> Okay, home now and ready to load some more pictures before I sew!
> 
> First, I just figured out that I moved the pictures I posted yesterday in photobucket.  AAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!
> 
> Tropical Dresses, for dinner at Parrot Cay.  These are the first dresses I made without a pattern.  Needless to say, both are small.  I am going to have to go get more fabric and try again.  And I am sure there won't be any other fabric that JUMPS into my cart while I am there.



These are great, I would add some capri leggings and call it done!



billwendy said:


> Well, here is a flip flop outfit for Elizabeth for her bday, and a top to match a pair of leggins I found on clearance at Old Navy. I always try to keep the girls very even for their bdays...I still need to make the Fancy Nancy and VHC dresses for the girls too!!!!! Thank goodness its cooler this week so I can get upstairs and SEW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoey kept getting in on the picture!!



Zoey = Superstar! LOL



littlepeppers said:


> Going to fix my Nemo dress w/ a double ruffle on the undershirt.
> 
> What color ruffle should I put?
> 
> I have more of the print orange fabric and I have a solid orange like in the Nemo applique



I vote for the orange print.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mover Kaity is so adorable!!! 

Here is Hannah and her dress for the concert on Sunday. We got to wave at Jennifer and Kaity, but didn't get a chance to meet up in all the craziness!





















I'm annoyed that I hadn't clipped that thread before the pic, but too lazy to take more now. 
We had a blast at the concert. Imagination Movers really know how to keep the hometown fans happy!


----------



## mirandag819

billwendy said:


> Hey Friend! Wow, that is so generous of you! She weighs somewhere around 30lbs....I wonder how much the shipping would cost, those batteries are heavy arent they? lol....
> 
> Well, here is a flip flop outfit for Elizabeth for her bday, and a top to match a pair of leggins I found on clearance at Old Navy. I always try to keep the girls very even for their bdays...I still need to make the Fancy Nancy and VHC dresses for the girls too!!!!! Thank goodness its cooler this week so I can get upstairs and SEW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoey kept getting in on the picture!!



I will find the manual tonight when I get home from work to check and see what sizes it is actually for. When we bought it, we got it online and I remember thinking wow that shipping isn't bad at all (unless they didn't charge me true shipping LOL) I will weigh it, but I don't think it is too too heavy).


----------



## tricia

LKD said:


> The photographer got a little flash happy and had one so many around me so the dress's color changed, it's really this color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Ariel,
> I have temporary shells for now until I can find time for my friend to come over and help me make some that will help make me not look so..large up there! I hate my ****ies! I can't find a way to make myself look decent up there :< i have to cover them with my wig's hair
> The tail flaps also need to be hemmed and cleaned since I went through the water in it and they got all muddy and gross
> I based it on the park tail, I'm happy with it because I can walk in this one! Well I waddle but It's better than being carried around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (behind the scenes!)



Long time no see.  Love the eyelet and trim on the Belle.




littlepeppers said:


> Almost finished DD3's Nemo outfit......or so I thought.
> 
> I only made the underskirt 1in longer than the top one & I guess I don't sew too straight.  What would be the  easiest fix:
> 1) take the ruffle off of the bottom skirt & make it bigger?



I was about to say "what's wrong with it?", but then realized you wanted the underskirt to show.  Sounds like you have your solution already.  Post another pic when it is done.



2cutekidz said:


> I'm soooooo excited!  I actually have MY own trip to sew for!  So here is the first custom for our October trip.  I had a tee in '98 that was the inspiration for this set.  I'm going to make myself a matching tee too.



Really cute.  I have a Peace Love and Mickey shirt from a long time ago too.



billwendy said:


> Hey Friend! Wow, that is so generous of you! She weighs somewhere around 30lbs....I wonder how much the shipping would cost, those batteries are heavy arent they? lol....
> 
> Well, here is a flip flop outfit for Elizabeth for her bday, and a top to match a pair of leggins I found on clearance at Old Navy. I always try to keep the girls very even for their bdays...I still need to make the Fancy Nancy and VHC dresses for the girls too!!!!! Thank goodness its cooler this week so I can get upstairs and SEW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoey kept getting in on the picture!!



Wendy, you always make the coolest most colourful stuff for the girls, love it.



*Toadstool* said:


> Mover Kaity is so adorable!!!
> 
> Here is Hannah and her dress for the concert on Sunday. We got to wave at Jennifer and Kaity, but didn't get a chance to meet up in all the craziness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm annoyed that I hadn't clipped that thread before the pic, but too lazy to take more now.
> We had a blast at the concert. Imagination Movers really know how to keep the hometown fans happy!



Looks great.  Glad she had a blast at the concert.


----------



## tricia

McDuck said:


> So much cute stuff posted since I've been on here last!
> 
> Well, here is "Mover Kaity"--my DD 7 1/2 months in the pillowcase dress I made for her-- taken before we headed out for Sunday's Imagination Movers concert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's Daddy in the background.)



What a cutie, love the matching headband too.



clhemsath said:


> Okay, home now and ready to load some more pictures before I sew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tropical Dresses, for dinner at Parrot Cay.  These are the first dresses I made without a pattern.  Needless to say, both are small.  I am going to have to go get more fabric and try again.  And I am sure there won't be any other fabric that JUMPS into my cart while I am there.



Everything is great, love the fabric on the tropical dresses.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

billwendy said:


> ]


Wendy, I just used the exact same flip flop fabric in an outfit for my girls last week!  When I saw it, I immediately bought some.  I need to post pics of it sometime soon.  My kids have worn it twice and I still haven't taken a picture of them wearing it.  Yours looks great!


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> I know it is the thread that Heather was always raving about...and she is right!
> 
> Nini



I have to agree...I love Marathon thread and pre-wound bobbins.



aboveH20 said:


> Was I the only one looking for a hidden Mickey in your bathing suit?
> 
> (Must mean it's time for another trip to WDW!)





t-beri said:


> Left (hers not yours) breast, look sideways



Too funny!!!



littlepeppers said:


> Almost finished DD3's Nemo outfit......or so I thought.
> 
> I only made the underskirt 1in longer than the top one & I guess I don't sew too straight.  What would be the  easiest fix:
> 1) take the ruffle off of the bottom skirt & make it bigger?



I vote for the extra ruffle to be the orange (like nemo)...it will make Nemo "pop".



2cutekidz said:


> I'm soooooo excited!  I actually have MY own trip to sew for!  So here is the first custom for our October trip.  I had a tee in '98 that was the inspiration for this set.  I'm going to make myself a matching tee too.



Yay for a trip to plan!  I wish we were going back soon.  This outfit is adorable.  I really like it.  And your DD is getting soooo tall!  She is a cutie!




clhemsath said:


> Okay, home now and ready to load some more pictures before I sew!
> 
> First, I just figured out that I moved the pictures I posted yesterday in photobucket.  AAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!
> 
> 
> Here are the new ones for today:
> Tinkerbell outfit: SIL gave the girls the t-shirts, but they picked out the fabric for the skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tropical Dresses, for dinner at Parrot Cay.  These are the first dresses I made without a pattern.  Needless to say, both are small.  I am going to have to go get more fabric and try again.  And I am sure there won't be any other fabric that JUMPS into my cart while I am there.



All of these are really nice.  I love the tropical prints.  I would add the leggings also.



billwendy said:


> Well, here is a flip flop outfit for Elizabeth for her bday, and a top to match a pair of leggins I found on clearance at Old Navy. I always try to keep the girls very even for their bdays...I still need to make the Fancy Nancy and VHC dresses for the girls too!!!!! Thank goodness its cooler this week so I can get upstairs and SEW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoey kept getting in on the picture!!



Wendy - you are so creative in matching those SUPER bargains you keep finding.



McDuck said:


> So much cute stuff posted since I've been on here last!
> 
> Well, here is "Mover Kaity"--my DD 7 1/2 months in the pillowcase dress I made for her-- taken before we headed out for Sunday's Imagination Movers concert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's Daddy in the background.)



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!  




*Toadstool* said:


> Mover Kaity is so adorable!!!
> 
> Here is Hannah and her dress for the concert on Sunday. We got to wave at Jennifer and Kaity, but didn't get a chance to meet up in all the craziness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm annoyed that I hadn't clipped that thread before the pic, but too lazy to take more now.
> We had a blast at the concert. Imagination Movers really know how to keep the hometown fans happy!



Too cute!!  love the mouse!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

I am doing some research for a new project.  As some of you know, my 8 year old son was in a terrible car accident 5 years ago that has left him 'always my three year old'.  He is a Traumatic Brain Injury Survivor.  He was paralyzed on his left side (he was left handed prior to the accident) and had to learn how to talk, swallow, walk...everything all over again.

He has been in Speech, Physical, and Occupational Therapy for the past 5 years.  While he has made great strides in these 5 years, he has just about reached his limit of recovery.  In looking for new ways to help him, I am researching Hydro therapy for his balance, strength and stamina.

There is money in his settlement that we could possibly pull (with judges approval) to put in a small pool.  This type of therapy has been mentioned in passing in the past, but we did not have the money for it, so we let it pass.

For all those who have experience in physical therapy...can you point me in the right direction for some information.  I'm doing my own research to see if this is something that will work before I start putting together the information to convince the judge.  I can find some general information, but nothing specific.  

Any help you can give me would be very appreciated.  You can PM me if you would like, or send it to my email at Quilts by nini at gmail dot com.


Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!

Nini


----------



## snubie

NiniMorris said:


> I am doing some research for a new project.  As some of you know, my 8 year old son was in a terrible car accident 5 years ago that has left him 'always my three year old'.  He is a Traumatic Brain Injury Survivor.  He was paralyzed on his left side (he was left handed prior to the accident) and had to learn how to talk, swallow, walk...everything all over again.
> 
> He has been in Speech, Physical, and Occupational Therapy for the past 5 years.  While he has made great strides in these 5 years, he has just about reached his limit of recovery.  In looking for new ways to help him, I am researching Hydro therapy for his balance, strength and stamina.
> 
> There is money in his settlement that we could possibly pull (with judges approval) to put in a small pool.  This type of therapy has been mentioned in passing in the past, but we did not have the money for it, so we let it pass.
> 
> For all those who have experience in physical therapy...can you point me in the right direction for some information.  I'm doing my own research to see if this is something that will work before I start putting together the information to convince the judge.  I can find some general information, but nothing specific.
> 
> Any help you can give me would be very appreciated.  You can PM me if you would like, or send it to my email at Quilts by nini at gmail dot com.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!
> 
> Nini



It has been a while (I have been a SAHM for 5 years now) but I am a physical therapist and I did aquatic therapy for a few years.  I primarily worked with the geriatric population but I will see what info I can gather up for you.
Email sent.


----------



## MomofSixinSC

Thank you for the inspiration.  I am not much of a sewer, but I did get inspired to make my 3yog a t-shirt dress yesterday.  I use a yellow t-shirt and attached some pink Disney Princess fabric on the bottom.  I found an iron-on applique of some hearts that I put just below the collar.  None of our cameras are working, or I wold post a picture, just to inspire those who don't feel crafty, but want to do something special for their children.

The directions I used can be found here: http://www.mormonchic.com/crafty/patriotic-apparel.asp#2

I did do some sewing last fall and made myself some jumpers.  Looks like I will have to make more, as these are now too big!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Granna4679 said:


> Yay for a trip to plan!  I wish we were going back soon.  This outfit is adorable.  I really like it.  And your DD is getting soooo tall!  She is a cutie!



LOL!  I'll have to show her your post.  She's definately not the tallest kid in her class, and it used to bother her that she was "petite" She'll be tickled you said that she is getting so tall


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Can any of you lovely ladies point me in the right direction of a diaper cover/bloomer pattern? My friend wants me to make her DD a pillowcase dress, but I know she'd appreciate a matching diaper cover. Thanks!!0


----------



## Diz-Mommy

*Toadstool* said:


> Mover Kaity is so adorable!!!
> 
> Here is Hannah and her dress for the concert on Sunday. We got to wave at Jennifer and Kaity, but didn't get a chance to meet up in all the craziness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm annoyed that I hadn't clipped that thread before the pic, but too lazy to take more now.
> We had a blast at the concert. Imagination Movers really know how to keep the hometown fans happy!



SUPER CUTE!!  I'm glad you had fun at the concert!  I hope the Movers come see us soon, my boys would love it.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Can any of you lovely ladies point me in the right direction of a diaper cover/bloomer pattern? My friend wants me to make her DD a pillowcase dress, but I know she'd appreciate a matching diaper cover. Thanks!!0



I'm pretty sure there is a pattern on YouCanMakeThis.com and here's one on Etsy too:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/48955838/mia-ruffle-booty-bloomers-sewing-pattern


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

[QUOTE
I'm pretty sure there is a pattern on YouCanMakeThis.com and here's one on Etsy too:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/48955838/mia-ruffle-booty-bloomers-sewing-pattern[/QUOTE]



thanks so much, when I was googling I just kept finding crochet patterns. I can't crochet to save my life, LoL. Thank you!


----------



## sheridee32

MyDisneyTrio said:


> [QUOTE
> I'm pretty sure there is a pattern on YouCanMakeThis.com and here's one on Etsy too:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/48955838/mia-ruffle-booty-bloomers-sewing-pattern





thanks so much, when I was googling I just kept finding crochet patterns. I can't crochet to save my life, LoL. Thank you![/QUOTE]

The one on etsay is the same as you can make this and i have purchased from both and used them they are very easy and very cute i just made some to go with onsies for a baby gift.


----------



## tricia

So, I took some pics this morning and realized that I had not kept up in my taking of pictures at all.  In fact, I let a couple of outfits out the door without taking pictures first.

I can't post these on facebook cause the teachers they are for are on my friends list, but I will show them off here.  It is the Aivilo Tote pattern with just one of the fonts that came with my new embroidery machine for the names.


----------



## tricia

And speaking of my new embroidery machine.

Here are the first 2 tests I tried on it:





Then I actually tried one on a tshirt I had at home:





Then I had a farbenmix baby shirt cut out, so I put a piggie applique on it that I found for free somewhere:










Then Heather finally got back to town and I made a Buzz tank for the grandchild of a co-worker.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

tricia said:


> So, I took some pics this morning and realized that I had not kept up in my taking of pictures at all.  In fact, I let a couple of outfits out the door without taking pictures first.
> 
> I can't post these on facebook cause the teachers they are for are on my friends list, but I will show them off here.  It is the Aivilo Tote pattern with just one of the fonts that came with my new embroidery machine for the names.



Very cool!!  I think I'll make those for teachers next year.  I wanted to make something this year, but time got away from me so everyone got a pot of gerbera daisies instead...



tricia said:


> And speaking of my new embroidery machine.
> 
> Here are the first 2 tests I tried on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I actually tried one on a tshirt I had at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had a farbenmix baby shirt cut out, so I put a piggie applique on it that I found for free somewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Heather finally got back to town and I made a Buzz tank for the grandchild of a co-worker.



If this is your first embroidery machine I'm ubber impressed!!  My tee shirts didn't come out looking like that without some practice first   I love the little piggie shirt!!  Too cute!!


----------



## tricia

Diz-Mommy said:


> Very cool!!  I think I'll make those for teachers next year.  I wanted to make something this year, but time got away from me so everyone got a pot of gerbera daisies instead...
> 
> 
> 
> If this is your first embroidery machine I'm ubber impressed!!  My tee shirts didn't come out looking like that without some practice first   I love the little piggie shirt!!  Too cute!!



Thanks.  And yes, it is my first embroidery machine, and these are the very first things I have done with it, in the order that I posted them in.


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> I am doing some research for a new project.  As some of you know, my 8 year old son was in a terrible car accident 5 years ago that has left him 'always my three year old'.  He is a Traumatic Brain Injury Survivor.  He was paralyzed on his left side (he was left handed prior to the accident) and had to learn how to talk, swallow, walk...everything all over again.
> 
> He has been in Speech, Physical, and Occupational Therapy for the past 5 years.  While he has made great strides in these 5 years, he has just about reached his limit of recovery.  In looking for new ways to help him, I am researching Hydro therapy for his balance, strength and stamina.
> 
> There is money in his settlement that we could possibly pull (with judges approval) to put in a small pool.  This type of therapy has been mentioned in passing in the past, but we did not have the money for it, so we let it pass.
> 
> For all those who have experience in physical therapy...can you point me in the right direction for some information.  I'm doing my own research to see if this is something that will work before I start putting together the information to convince the judge.  I can find some general information, but nothing specific.
> 
> Any help you can give me would be very appreciated.  You can PM me if you would like, or send it to my email at Quilts by nini at gmail dot com.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!
> 
> Nini



Have you ever thought to take a vacation and swim with the dolphins? We did it and it was the best experience. They told us they use the dolphins as therapy for handicapped children. It just might be a great experience.


----------



## tmh0206

tricia said:


> And speaking of my new embroidery machine.
> 
> Here are the first 2 tests I tried on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I actually tried one on a tshirt I had at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had a farbenmix baby shirt cut out, so I put a piggie applique on it that I found for free somewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Heather finally got back to town and I made a Buzz tank for the grandchild of a co-worker.



wow! you did a great job!!! on the buzz lightyear...is it filled or appliqued with different fabrics used?  i have that one and was getting ready to hopefully use it tonight or tomorrow.  thanks for your advice.


----------



## clhemsath

Thanks everyone for the compliments!  I really appreciate it.  I feel like I have been working on these clothes forever.  I know they are just going to add to the vacation.  I am so excited, 10 more days!

Today's installment includes a feliz for Animator's Palate on the cruise.  The restaurant starts out black and white and through out the meal.










And pirate costumes.  I made four of these (my nieces are going with us) and they do have belts that I made.  I have no idea why I didn't take a picture of them.






Also, here are the Sea World outfits.  They picked their fish for the peek-a-boo.


----------



## NiniMorris

SallyfromDE said:


> Have you ever thought to take a vacation and swim with the dolphins? We did it and it was the best experience. They told us they use the dolphins as therapy for handicapped children. It just might be a great experience.



Sally, I had actually seen that in one of the searches I did today.  One of the local therapist works at Panama City Beach with the dolphins (although with the oil situation right now...)We have a friend who lets us use his condo there sometimes...



snubie said:


> It has been a while (I have been a SAHM for 5 years now) but I am a physical therapist and I did aquatic therapy for a few years.  I primarily worked with the geriatric population but I will see what info I can gather up for you.
> Email sent.


Thanks Stacey...I have been reading my little brains out today!

I did find out that my son's new therapist also does the water therapy not far from my home.  We got one quote for the pool today, and I have another one coming later this week for a second one.  The guy today knew about my son's accident...he had driven past the scene, and has a SN son himself.  I'm hoping that means he is honest and gave us a good quote...if so, we would like to go with him.  Wish me luck!

Nini


----------



## DisneyKings

billwendy said:


> I'd like to know too!! Bullseye and Jesse are my favorite!!!!



Heather just posted Bullseye!!!



SallyfromDE said:


> I don't know that I did it like the pattern, I stitched elastic in on one side, and let it hanging out on the other until I got her into it for sizing. She was made because I still had a pin in it, and she could get scratched!



I do it this way as well, using safety pins so they don't get poked.



NiniMorris said:


> Sally, I had actually seen that in one of the searches I did today.  One of the local therapist works at Panama City Beach with the dolphins (although with the oil situation right now...)We have a friend who lets us use his condo there sometimes...
> Nini



No oil here yet!  The dolphin swims are probably at Gulf World though so the oil wouldn't affect that.  If you need me to check on anything here in PC, just let me know!


----------



## woodkins

clhemsath said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments!  I really appreciate it.  I feel like I have been working on these clothes forever.  I know they are just going to add to the vacation.  I am so excited, 10 more days!
> 
> Today's installment includes a feliz for Animator's Palate on the cruise.  The restaurant starts out black and white and through out the meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pirate costumes.  I made four of these (my nieces are going with us) and they do have belts that I made.  I have no idea why I didn't take a picture of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here are the Sea World outfits.  They picked their fish for the peek-a-boo.



These are all great. I especially love how you did the Feliz in b/w and then color on the back, it is perfect for the restaurant!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hey Friend! Wow, that is so generous of you! She weighs somewhere around 30lbs....I wonder how much the shipping would cost, those batteries are heavy arent they? lol....
> 
> Well, here is a flip flop outfit for Elizabeth for her bday, and a top to match a pair of leggins I found on clearance at Old Navy. I always try to keep the girls very even for their bdays...I still need to make the Fancy Nancy and VHC dresses for the girls too!!!!! Thank goodness its cooler this week so I can get upstairs and SEW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoey kept getting in on the picture!!


Wendy, the outfits are so cute and how fun for Zoe to share in the photo ops.



McDuck said:


> So much cute stuff posted since I've been on here last!
> 
> Well, here is "Mover Kaity"--my DD 7 1/2 months in the pillowcase dress I made for her-- taken before we headed out for Sunday's Imagination Movers concert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's Daddy in the background.)


She is a cutie and the dress is very sweet, have a nice time.



*Toadstool* said:


> Mover Kaity is so adorable!!!
> 
> Here is Hannah and her dress for the concert on Sunday. We got to wave at Jennifer and Kaity, but didn't get a chance to meet up in all the craziness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm annoyed that I hadn't clipped that thread before the pic, but too lazy to take more now.
> We had a blast at the concert. Imagination Movers really know how to keep the hometown fans happy!


Very cute dress and she looks so happy.  Hope you have a good time.



NiniMorris said:


> I am doing some research for a new project.  As some of you know, my 8 year old son was in a terrible car accident 5 years ago that has left him 'always my three year old'.  He is a Traumatic Brain Injury Survivor.  He was paralyzed on his left side (he was left handed prior to the accident) and had to learn how to talk, swallow, walk...everything all over again.
> 
> He has been in Speech, Physical, and Occupational Therapy for the past 5 years.  While he has made great strides in these 5 years, he has just about reached his limit of recovery.  In looking for new ways to help him, I am researching Hydro therapy for his balance, strength and stamina.
> 
> There is money in his settlement that we could possibly pull (with judges approval) to put in a small pool.  This type of therapy has been mentioned in passing in the past, but we did not have the money for it, so we let it pass.
> 
> For all those who have experience in physical therapy...can you point me in the right direction for some information.  I'm doing my own research to see if this is something that will work before I start putting together the information to convince the judge.  I can find some general information, but nothing specific.
> 
> Any help you can give me would be very appreciated.  You can PM me if you would like, or send it to my email at Quilts by nini at gmail dot com.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!
> 
> Nini


Nini, as you know I am also a TBI survivor and it does get to the point where you wonder what else is possible?  Having to relearn everything is hard and frustrating, especially when each day seems to bring new experiences that I know how to do but can't for some reason.  

If you find a therapy and you want to give it try, have the means, it doesn't hurt to try it.  If it do help you have gained so much, if not, it was only bit of time and money.

I sure wish that I could turn the entire world around and make it all ok for you once again.



MomofSixinSC said:


> Thank you for the inspiration.  I am not much of a sewer, but I did get inspired to make my 3yog a t-shirt dress yesterday.  I use a yellow t-shirt and attached some pink Disney Princess fabric on the bottom.  I found an iron-on applique of some hearts that I put just below the collar.  None of our cameras are working, or I wold post a picture, just to inspire those who don't feel crafty, but want to do something special for their children.
> 
> The directions I used can be found here: http://www.mormonchic.com/crafty/patriotic-apparel.asp#2
> 
> I did do some sewing last fall and made myself some jumpers.  Looks like I will have to make more, as these are now too big!


Yeah for having a weight loss and now having clothes be too big!  Thanks for the link, it looks very fun to make.



tricia said:


> So, I took some pics this morning and realized that I had not kept up in my taking of pictures at all.  In fact, I let a couple of outfits out the door without taking pictures first.
> 
> I can't post these on facebook cause the teachers they are for are on my friends list, but I will show them off here.  It is the Aivilo Tote pattern with just one of the fonts that came with my new embroidery machine for the names.





tricia said:


> And speaking of my new embroidery machine.
> 
> Here are the first 2 tests I tried on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I actually tried one on a tshirt I had at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had a farbenmix baby shirt cut out, so I put a piggie applique on it that I found for free somewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Heather finally got back to town and I made a Buzz tank for the grandchild of a co-worker.


Trica, wow girl you have been so busy.  The purses are super and a great gift.  The new machine stitches out very well and the Buzz is very good!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

t-beri said:


> Just found this really cute skirt tutorial, thought I'd share w/ you guys.
> http://www.dana-made-it.com/2008/07/tutorial-market-skirt.html


T, this is such a cute skirt, I hope everyone takes a look.  It has many possibilities.



t-beri said:


> ask and ye shall receive.  Wendy, here are some pictures from Liliana's graduation the week before last.
> 
> Lily w/ her diploma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Violet on our way into the graduation (her b-day is July 10th btw.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac and Mama at dinner before the ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another pic of vi, b/c she is so darned cute.


congrats Lily!  She is so cute and you look lovely also.  Vi is growing so big already.


----------



## Tonyslady

I'm sure this has been asked and answered many times but i cant seem to find it..so i'll ask again... where could i find images that i can print and turn into applique... specifically i'd like a Mickey/pirate, walt/mickey silhouette and maybe a Cheshire cat. 

TIA
Jodi


----------



## Diz-Mommy

WOOO HOOO!!  I finally have something cute and girly to post!!  

This is my first Audrey skirt, so please excuse the wonky butt ruffles.  I see this is a skill that will need some practice.   I'm overall pleased with the results.  My friends arrive from Chicago on Friday, so I'm hoping the second skirt will go much quicker since I think I have a handle on the pattern/directions now.  

I just hope the recipient won't think it's too "frou frou".  I never really see her girls in frilly girly stuff, but I know they love Minnie and they play dress up with princess gowns all the time, so I'm hoping they will like these.  This one is for the little girl of the two and I'm making the older girl the same skirt with the coordinating Carnival Bloom print with the brown background.  Then I bought shirts at Khols to embroider with the bloom design and their names.  I gotta kick my sewing in gear as I'm losing time!!  I'm not posting on Facebook because she'll see it, but I was just too proud I finally made something girly I had to show my Dis-gals!


----------



## CruisinEars

Hi,
I am Jennifer and I am a very novice sewer. I was cruising through this thread and got inspired. So, I purchased my first skirt pattern from YCMT for my 9 yr old dd. She loves custom type clothing. We chose the yoke twirl skirt since it said it was easy. I have a Huskystar 215 sewing machine that I bought a few years ago and it has only seen the light of day a few times. Of course I seemed to have misplaced the instruction manual.  So now I just have to learn how to use my machine. Can't even figure out how to wind a bobbin.  I love the applique and am looking forward to learning how to do it. We have a Disney cruise planned for 2011 so we want to get started on a couple of cute outfits for dd.

Forgot, I also want to be able to make a fish extender for our cruise.


----------



## littlepeppers

CruisinEars said:


> Hi,
> Can't even figure out how to wind a bobbin.  I love the applique and am looking forward to learning how to do it.
> .



Welcome!!!

If you can't figure it out.  You can get a Sidewinder $20.  All it does it wind bobbins & is doesn't have to attach to your machine.  I broke my bobbin winder the 1st time I used my machine.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

clhemsath said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments!  I really appreciate it.  I feel like I have been working on these clothes forever.  I know they are just going to add to the vacation.  I am so excited, 10 more days!
> 
> Today's installment includes a feliz for Animator's Palate on the cruise.  The restaurant starts out black and white and through out the meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pirate costumes.  I made four of these (my nieces are going with us) and they do have belts that I made.  I have no idea why I didn't take a picture of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here are the Sea World outfits.  They picked their fish for the peek-a-boo.



LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT!!! What patterns did you use on these?


----------



## jessica52877

Wow! I love all the new pictures posted. I am being lazy and didn't want to quote one because then I want to quote them all. That audrey skirt is adorable and I have that mm fabric in my stash. It is one of my favorite prints. I might just have it in WAY too many different colors! 

All the cruise clothes are adorable. My favorite is Steamboat Willie!

Tricia, you have been so busy! I see you caught on quite quickly to your machine! I think I did that mickey head as my first thing ever too! I know I have asked and sure you have answered but which bag pattern is that (if it is from YCMT). I just love it! I really need to buy it next time you tell me and stop asking!! 



Tonyslady said:


> I'm sure this has been asked and answered many times but i cant seem to find it..so i'll ask again... where could i find images that i can print and turn into applique... specifically i'd like a Mickey/pirate, walt/mickey silhouette and maybe a Cheshire cat.
> 
> TIA
> Jodi



I like to use coloring books or just look online for pictures. When I am out shopping I tend to see tons of things that I think have the perfect image on them, from boxes of food to stickers too! So just look around and your eye will start catching different things! 



CruisinEars said:


> Hi,
> I am Jennifer and I am a very novice sewer. I was cruising through this thread and got inspired. So, I purchased my first skirt pattern from YCMT for my 9 yr old dd. She loves custom type clothing. We chose the yoke twirl skirt since it said it was easy. I have a Huskystar 215 sewing machine that I bought a few years ago and it has only seen the light of day a few times. Of course I seemed to have misplaced the instruction manual.  So now I just have to learn how to use my machine. Can't even figure out how to wind a bobbin.  I love the applique and am looking forward to learning how to do it. We have a Disney cruise planned for 2011 so we want to get started on a couple of cute outfits for dd.
> 
> Forgot, I also want to be able to make a fish extender for our cruise.



Welcome! Keep reading and you'll be sewing a skirt a day in no time! My fish extender is one of my favorite things I have ever made. I am not sure why, but I just love it!


----------



## CruisinEars

littlepeppers said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> If you can't figure it out.  You can get a Sidewinder $20.  All it does it wind bobbins & is doesn't have to attach to your machine.  I broke my bobbin winder the 1st time I used my machine.



Thanks for that tip. I will look into it. 

I had to make a swordfish pillow for my dd's class project and I spent an hour trying to figure out the bobbin thing. Just ended up using the white that was already in there.


----------



## ellenbenny

Diz-Mommy said:


> WOOO HOOO!!  I finally have something cute and girly to post!!
> 
> This is my first Audrey skirt, so please excuse the wonky butt ruffles.  I see this is a skill that will need some practice.   I'm overall pleased with the results.  My friends arrive from Chicago on Friday, so I'm hoping the second skirt will go much quicker since I think I have a handle on the pattern/directions now.
> 
> I just hope the recipient won't think it's too "frou frou".  I never really see her girls in frilly girly stuff, but I know they love Minnie and they play dress up with princess gowns all the time, so I'm hoping they will like these.  This one is for the little girl of the two and I'm making the older girl the same skirt with the coordinating Carnival Bloom print with the brown background.  Then I bought shirts at Khols to embroider with the bloom design and their names.  I gotta kick my sewing in gear as I'm losing time!!  I'm not posting on Facebook because she'll see it, but I was just too proud I finally made something girly I had to show my Dis-gals!



I think that the skirt came out great!! Love the colors.


----------



## mgmsmommy

Diz-Mommy said:


> WOOO HOOO!!  I finally have something cute and girly to post!!
> 
> This is my first Audrey skirt, so please excuse the wonky butt ruffles.  I see this is a skill that will need some practice.   I'm overall pleased with the results.  My friends arrive from Chicago on Friday, so I'm hoping the second skirt will go much quicker since I think I have a handle on the pattern/directions now.
> 
> I just hope the recipient won't think it's too "frou frou".  I never really see her girls in frilly girly stuff, but I know they love Minnie and they play dress up with princess gowns all the time, so I'm hoping they will like these.  This one is for the little girl of the two and I'm making the older girl the same skirt with the coordinating Carnival Bloom print with the brown background.  Then I bought shirts at Khols to embroider with the bloom design and their names.  I gotta kick my sewing in gear as I'm losing time!!  I'm not posting on Facebook because she'll see it, but I was just too proud I finally made something girly I had to show my Dis-gals!



Wow I love your skirt. I am sure she will like it. I haven't bought that pattern yet cause all the ruffles intimidate me, but am just gonna have to suck it up & get this pattern cause I love all the skirts I have seen made with it.  

clhemsath I lost your pics but also loved your feliz & pirate outfits. They look great.  Hope you have lots of fun on your trip. 

Here is what I've come up with to keep me busy:
summer jammies for Avery
lightning





pirate jammies





a few more pairs of undies for him too


----------



## InkspressYourself

clhemsath said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments!  I really appreciate it.  I feel like I have been working on these clothes forever.  I know they are just going to add to the vacation.  I am so excited, 10 more days!
> 
> Today's installment includes a feliz for Animator's Palate on the cruise.  The restaurant starts out black and white and through out the meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pirate costumes.  I made four of these (my nieces are going with us) and they do have belts that I made.  I have no idea why I didn't take a picture of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here are the Sea World outfits.  They picked their fish for the peek-a-boo.



I'm still waiting for my copy of sewing clothes kids love so I can make this same feliz.  I remember when the dress was first posted, I gasped.  I love everything I see on this board, but the black and white with the pink on the back is my fave.  I hope when I make mine it looks as good as yours.

Dawn


----------



## NiniMorris

Finally...something from me that is semi-sewing related!

I am looking for a specific design for machine embroidery.  It is the saying...I've already found my Prince and his name is Daddy!  I found something very similar on YCMT, but it is for HAND embroidery...meaning it would be ready in time to canage it to GRANDPA!  There is one on SWAK...but I'm not crazy about the font or the princess on it...(picky much?)

I saw a couple on ETSY, but they were the finished product.  I have that stupid Stitch Era and have been working on this thing for weeks...I am no where near being ready to actually do a design...maybe in a few decades!

So, has anyone seen anything that is similar?If you can point me to the seller I can do ther rest...LOL!! (seems most of my crafting and creativity is coming from my checkbook lately!)

Thanks,

Nini


BTW...forgot to grab it, but I LOVE the Steamboat Willie...as you know, I have a weakness for him!


----------



## angela152

I wish I had a sewing machine!!! and knew how to use it!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi guys...sorry I have not been around this last week...my computer crashed and had to go to the DR!  But...she is back now and I am too!

We leave on Friday...sorry...you will have to wait on pics until we get back...packing is calling me!  Still have 4 or 5 shirts to applique then I am done...no biggie...just simple stuff!  

I am so ready to go!!!!!


----------



## tricia

Diz-Mommy said:


>



Looks Great.  Love the colours of that print.  Don't think I have seen that colourway.




CruisinEars said:


> Hi,
> I am Jennifer and I am a very novice sewer. I was cruising through this thread and got inspired. So, I purchased my first skirt pattern from YCMT for my 9 yr old dd. She loves custom type clothing. We chose the yoke twirl skirt since it said it was easy. I have a Huskystar 215 sewing machine that I bought a few years ago and it has only seen the light of day a few times. Of course I seemed to have misplaced the instruction manual.  So now I just have to learn how to use my machine. Can't even figure out how to wind a bobbin.  I love the applique and am looking forward to learning how to do it. We have a Disney cruise planned for 2011 so we want to get started on a couple of cute outfits for dd.
> 
> Forgot, I also want to be able to make a fish extender for our cruise.



Sometimes you can get old manuals for stuff online, you should google search it, and also check the Husky website.



jessica52877 said:


> Tricia, you have been so busy! I see you caught on quite quickly to your machine! I think I did that mickey head as my first thing ever too! I know I have asked and sure you have answered but which bag pattern is that (if it is from YCMT). I just love it! I really need to buy it next time you tell me and stop asking!!



Thanks.  I am a quick study, and I have been on this thread soaking in all the information from it for the past couple of years now, that really helped.  The bag is the Aivilo Pocket Handbag http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/The-Aivilo-Pocket-Handbag.htm  , and once you get the hang of it can make it in just about any size too. (I provided the link so you could go buy it right now) I make these really big tall ones for the teaches so they can carry books or file folders etc.



mgmsmommy said:


> lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pirate jammies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more pairs of undies for him too



Cute jammies, and I just love the underwear.  My boys so would have has those had I learned to sew when they were littler.


----------



## tricia

NiniMorris said:


> Finally...something from me that is semi-sewing related!
> 
> I am looking for a specific design for machine embroidery.  It is the saying...I've already found my Prince and his name is Daddy!  I found something very similar on YCMT, but it is for HAND embroidery...meaning it would be ready in time to canage it to GRANDPA!  There is one on SWAK...but I'm not crazy about the font or the princess on it...(picky much?)
> 
> I saw a couple on ETSY, but they were the finished product.  I have that stupid Stitch Era and have been working on this thing for weeks...I am no where near being ready to actually do a design...maybe in a few decades!
> 
> So, has anyone seen anything that is similar?If you can point me to the seller I can do ther rest...LOL!! (seems most of my crafting and creativity is coming from my checkbook lately!)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> BTW...forgot to grab it, but I LOVE the Steamboat Willie...as you know, I have a weakness for him!



I was sure I just saw this on my Facebook wall, but I go back and can't find it.  I will look again for you.


----------



## tricia

OK, well I must have imagined it, but I have a clear pic in my head of what it looked like. In fact, I thought it was one of Claire's designs (Stitch in Time).  Anyway, the best I could find was this.

http://www.embroiderydesigns.com/productdetails/Bella+Mia+Designs/1/84178.aspx


----------



## Granna4679

tricia said:


> So, I took some pics this morning and realized that I had not kept up in my taking of pictures at all.  In fact, I let a couple of outfits out the door without taking pictures first.
> 
> I can't post these on facebook cause the teachers they are for are on my friends list, but I will show them off here.  It is the Aivilo Tote pattern with just one of the fonts that came with my new embroidery machine for the names.



I really, really like these tote bags.  Sooooo cute.  We leave for our little mini-trip tomorrow.  I wish I had seen these before now so I could make one.  



clhemsath said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments!  I really appreciate it.  I feel like I have been working on these clothes forever.  I know they are just going to add to the vacation.  I am so excited, 10 more days!
> 
> Today's installment includes a feliz for Animator's Palate on the cruise.  The restaurant starts out black and white and through out the meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here are the Sea World outfits.  They picked their fish for the peek-a-boo.



I absolutely love the way you made the Feliz with the black and white and then color on the back.  Which restaurant is this for??? 

The SW outfits are so cute too....love the colors.



Diz-Mommy said:


> WOOO HOOO!!  I finally have something cute and girly to post!!
> 
> This is my first Audrey skirt, so please excuse the wonky butt ruffles.  I see this is a skill that will need some practice.   I'm overall pleased with the results.  My friends arrive from Chicago on Friday, so I'm hoping the second skirt will go much quicker since I think I have a handle on the pattern/directions now.
> 
> I just hope the recipient won't think it's too "frou frou".  I never really see her girls in frilly girly stuff, but I know they love Minnie and they play dress up with princess gowns all the time, so I'm hoping they will like these.  This one is for the little girl of the two and I'm making the older girl the same skirt with the coordinating Carnival Bloom print with the brown background.  Then I bought shirts at Khols to embroider with the bloom design and their names.  I gotta kick my sewing in gear as I'm losing time!!  I'm not posting on Facebook because she'll see it, but I was just too proud I finally made something girly I had to show my Dis-gals!



Wow!!! Love the color combination on the Audrey.  I think your ruffles look great!!


----------



## NiniMorris

tricia said:


> OK, well I must have imagined it, but I have a clear pic in my head of what it looked like. In fact, I thought it was one of Claire's designs (Stitch in Time).  Anyway, the best I could find was this.
> 
> http://www.embroiderydesigns.com/productdetails/Bella+Mia+Designs/1/84178.aspx



Thanks...I thought I had seen it at Claire's too...at least I know that if I am going crazy, I'm in good company!  This one is really close...it is the second choice right now...my 2 year old GD calls her daddy Prince Charming!



Nini


----------



## tricia

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks...I thought I had seen it at Claire's too...at least I know that if I am going crazy, I'm in good company!  This one is really close...it is the second choice right now...my 2 year old GD calls her daddy Prince Charming!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Maybe you should email or PM Claire.  I have a feeling she put it up and then took it down, and that would explain why we are both going crazy


----------



## tricia

OK, slow day on this board, so I will continue to share.  A lady at work brought a favourite skirt of hers in and asked me to duplicate it as she couldn't find any that she liked.  Here are the results.






And





My mom is modeling and the skirt is too big for her, but you get the picture.


----------



## tmh0206

tricia said:


> OK, slow day on this board, so I will continue to share.  A lady at work brought a favourite skirt of hers in and asked me to duplicate it as she couldn't find any that she liked.  Here are the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom is modeling and the skirt is too big for her, but you get the picture.



those look really great! and it has been really quiet here today.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi y'all; just a quick post while we're at the house resting before 1900 park faire;

Love everything I've managed to see while skimming!
There has definitely been good, bad and ugly this trip-

Highlights
the wonderful attention DD has gotten from the CM's.  They've been so sweet to her.  O'hana's was absolutely wonderful!  What we have done at the park has been really fun, too; and we had the best ever safari ride at AK; saw loads of animals I didn't even know were there, plus the baby rhino and the elephants were all playing, it was so cute!  Plus, 2 unplanned meets; with Glorib- her kids and her Cinderella dress are even cuter IRL!  and Calicokitty?  Getting her username off, I think- but she made those super cute appliqued pooh and friends skirts- she and her husband were enjoying a grown up evening out 

Lowlights:
while we love the space of the house, there have been a lot of maintenance problems, plus even though I confirmed there was a king bed, it's only a queen which means my husband is sleeping on the couch all week- less then helpful.  It's really, really, really hot.  The kids are really, really, really irratable; some days we're not even able to get over 2-3 hours in the parks- not exactly how we planned; but it's reality.

Still have a few days left- lots planned, and loads to look forward to.- talk to y'all when we can

Hugs
Nicole


----------



## woodkins

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all; just a quick post while we're at the house resting before 1900 park faire;
> 
> Love everything I've managed to see while skimming!
> There has definitely been good, bad and ugly this trip-
> 
> Highlights
> the wonderful attention DD has gotten from the CM's.  They've been so sweet to her.  O'hana's was absolutely wonderful!  What we have done at the park has been really fun, too; and we had the best ever safari ride at AK; saw loads of animals I didn't even know were there, plus the baby rhino and the elephants were all playing, it was so cute!  Plus, 2 unplanned meets; with Glorib- her kids and her Cinderella dress are even cuter IRL!  and Calicokitty?  Getting her username off, I think- but she made those super cute appliqued pooh and friends skirts- she and her husband were enjoying a grown up evening out
> 
> Lowlights:
> while we love the space of the house, there have been a lot of maintenance problems, plus even though I confirmed there was a king bed, it's only a queen which means my husband is sleeping on the couch all week- less then helpful.  It's really, really, really hot.  The kids are really, really, really irratable; some days we're not even able to get over 2-3 hours in the parks- not exactly how we planned; but it's reality.
> 
> Still have a few days left- lots planned, and loads to look forward to.- talk to y'all when we can
> 
> Hugs
> Nicole



Hi Nicole...Glad to hear that you are able to have fun amid all of the other stuff going on. It sounds like the kids are having a fun time and of course that is what counts the most! We went once in June so I know how you feel about the heat, I remember sitting waiting for the parade thinking my crocs were literally melting into the street! I hope you are able to enjoy the rest of your trip & I can't wait to see all of your outfits in action


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all; just a quick post while we're at the house resting before 1900 park faire;
> 
> Love everything I've managed to see while skimming!
> There has definitely been good, bad and ugly this trip-
> 
> Highlights
> the wonderful attention DD has gotten from the CM's.  They've been so sweet to her.  O'hana's was absolutely wonderful!  What we have done at the park has been really fun, too; and we had the best ever safari ride at AK; saw loads of animals I didn't even know were there, plus the baby rhino and the elephants were all playing, it was so cute!  Plus, 2 unplanned meets; with Glorib- her kids and her Cinderella dress are even cuter IRL!  and Calicokitty?  Getting her username off, I think- but she made those super cute appliqued pooh and friends skirts- she and her husband were enjoying a grown up evening out
> 
> Lowlights:
> while we love the space of the house, there have been a lot of maintenance problems, plus even though I confirmed there was a king bed, it's only a queen which means my husband is sleeping on the couch all week- less then helpful.  It's really, really, really hot.  The kids are really, really, really irratable; some days we're not even able to get over 2-3 hours in the parks- not exactly how we planned; but it's reality.
> 
> Still have a few days left- lots planned, and loads to look forward to.- talk to y'all when we can
> 
> Hugs
> Nicole



So glad you are having a good time...  I can relate to the HEAT!!  Its no better when you get back home (however, we have had some rain in Houston, so you probably have in Austin as well).  I hope the rest of your trip is fantastic.  Sorry about the maintenance problems.


----------



## birdie757

Ok, so I know someone on here has done this before too and can relate...

DD started karate Tuesday.  The uniforms were $25 and about 2 sizes two big for her so I said I would make her one.  She needs it tomorrow and it isn't done and after I finally found a pattern and bought the appropriate material it will cost $28!  My dh is constantly reminding me as I gripe that I shouldn't have been so cheap!

I feel so behind right now.  My parents came last week and we fixed up the guest room so we could move my dd into there and get the baby's room ready.  That totally wore me out!  I also had a crib set I finally got mailed out that was a favor for a friend of a friend.  Now I can finally get down to some fun sewing....including my crib set.

Everything has looked awesome on here lately...I just wish I had more time for individualized comments...hopefully soon I will catch up.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Look at my ticker!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all; just a quick post while we're at the house resting before 1900 park faire;
> 
> Love everything I've managed to see while skimming!
> There has definitely been good, bad and ugly this trip-
> 
> Highlights
> the wonderful attention DD has gotten from the CM's.  They've been so sweet to her.  O'hana's was absolutely wonderful!  What we have done at the park has been really fun, too; and we had the best ever safari ride at AK; saw loads of animals I didn't even know were there, plus the baby rhino and the elephants were all playing, it was so cute!  Plus, 2 unplanned meets; with Glorib- her kids and her Cinderella dress are even cuter IRL!  and Calicokitty?  Getting her username off, I think- but she made those super cute appliqued pooh and friends skirts- she and her husband were enjoying a grown up evening out
> 
> Lowlights:
> while we love the space of the house, there have been a lot of maintenance problems, plus even though I confirmed there was a king bed, it's only a queen which means my husband is sleeping on the couch all week- less then helpful.  It's really, really, really hot.  The kids are really, really, really irratable; some days we're not even able to get over 2-3 hours in the parks- not exactly how we planned; but it's reality.
> 
> Still have a few days left- lots planned, and loads to look forward to.- talk to y'all when we can
> 
> Hugs
> Nicole


Nicole,
So sorry about the bed and problems with the house.  Make sure you let the company know of the problems and get them to fix things for you.  The heat, I can't image, other than we go at the end of Sept. for the past 3 years and it was HOT!  Enjoy the rest of your trip.



birdie757 said:


> Ok, so I know someone on here has done this before too and can relate...
> 
> DD started karate Tuesday.  The uniforms were $25 and about 2 sizes two big for her so I said I would make her one.  She needs it tomorrow and it isn't done and after I finally found a pattern and bought the appropriate material it will cost $28!  My dh is constantly reminding me as I gripe that I shouldn't have been so cheap!
> 
> I feel so behind right now.  My parents came last week and we fixed up the guest room so we could move my dd into there and get the baby's room ready.  That totally wore me out!  I also had a crib set I finally got mailed out that was a favor for a friend of a friend.  Now I can finally get down to some fun sewing....including my crib set.
> 
> Everything has looked awesome on here lately...I just wish I had more time for individualized comments...hopefully soon I will catch up.


Wow, you have been so busy!  I hope your parent are there to help you out a bit.  Can't wait to see the crib set.


*Toadstool* said:


> Look at my ticker!!


Yeah, Disney will be here before you know it, what is your actual date?


----------



## mirandag819

*Toadstool* said:


> Look at my ticker!!



YAY! That's awesome! I can't wait to see all the things you make for Hannah!


----------



## tricia

Well, since I still have pictures to post, and the board is slow (do I smell? why is no-one around?) here goes.

I am going to a bridal shower on Saturday and had the idea to make seasonal table runners, so There is one for Halloween, Christmas and Easter.  My mom is an excellent tole painter, so she decided to join in on my gift and has done wreaths for the front door for the same seasons and tied in some of my fabric too.  Here are the runners.


----------



## clairemolly

tricia said:


>



Super cute!  What a great idea!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all; just a quick post while we're at the house resting before 1900 park faire;
> 
> Love everything I've managed to see while skimming!
> There has definitely been good, bad and ugly this trip-
> 
> Highlights
> the wonderful attention DD has gotten from the CM's.  They've been so sweet to her.  O'hana's was absolutely wonderful!  What we have done at the park has been really fun, too; and we had the best ever safari ride at AK; saw loads of animals I didn't even know were there, plus the baby rhino and the elephants were all playing, it was so cute!  Plus, 2 unplanned meets; with Glorib- her kids and her Cinderella dress are even cuter IRL!  and Calicokitty?  Getting her username off, I think- but she made those super cute appliqued pooh and friends skirts- she and her husband were enjoying a grown up evening out
> 
> Lowlights:
> while we love the space of the house, there have been a lot of maintenance problems, plus even though I confirmed there was a king bed, it's only a queen which means my husband is sleeping on the couch all week- less then helpful.  It's really, really, really hot.  The kids are really, really, really irratable; some days we're not even able to get over 2-3 hours in the parks- not exactly how we planned; but it's reality.
> 
> Still have a few days left- lots planned, and loads to look forward to.- talk to y'all when we can
> 
> Hugs
> Nicole



That's me!  I'm calicokitty everywhere else practically & dh didn't know my user name here.  I'm not much on walking up to talk to people I don't know, but dh did it for me & I'm glad he did.

It's really hot, but for the most part We've handled it ok.  We've just had to go a lot slower than usual.  Last night was gorgeous.  We've never closed down the park before & I certainly wasn't expecting to do it this trip, but the girls handled it really well & we got some really good time in with Tink & her friends.


----------



## clairemolly

HELP!!!!   Can't decided which one...the PE700ii or the PE 770?  If you have one or the other, what do you like about it?  

Is it worth the extra $100 to be able to use a memory stick?    My new craft area is right next to the computer desk, so that isn't an issue for me.  I already have my Cricut plugged into the computer and DH just bought a USB hub in case I get the 700ii.


----------



## babynala

Ok, I lost a very long multiquote but just wanted to say that I love the Belle and Little Mermaid outfits, it is great to see them modeled too!

Also loved the Steamboat Willie Feliz and the little boy PJs.  The Imagination Movers outfits were great, Warehouse Mouse looks so cute on that dress.  I know there are more but I can not remeber.  I have lots of sewing to do so I need to get back to it.  



NiniMorris said:


> (seems most of my crafting and creativity is coming from my checkbook lately!)


 I can related.  



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all; just a quick post while we're at the house resting before 1900 park faire;
> 
> Love everything I've managed to see while skimming!
> There has definitely been good, bad and ugly this trip-
> 
> Highlights
> the wonderful attention DD has gotten from the CM's.  They've been so sweet to her.  O'hana's was absolutely wonderful!  What we have done at the park has been really fun, too; and we had the best ever safari ride at AK; saw loads of animals I didn't even know were there, plus the baby rhino and the elephants were all playing, it was so cute!  Plus, 2 unplanned meets; with Glorib- her kids and her Cinderella dress are even cuter IRL!  and Calicokitty?  Getting her username off, I think- but she made those super cute appliqued pooh and friends skirts- she and her husband were enjoying a grown up evening out
> 
> Lowlights:
> while we love the space of the house, there have been a lot of maintenance problems, plus even though I confirmed there was a king bed, it's only a queen which means my husband is sleeping on the couch all week- less then helpful.  It's really, really, really hot.  The kids are really, really, really irratable; some days we're not even able to get over 2-3 hours in the parks- not exactly how we planned; but it's reality.
> 
> Still have a few days left- lots planned, and loads to look forward to.- talk to y'all when we can
> 
> Hugs
> Nicole


Glad you are having a good time, enjoy the rest of your trip!



*Toadstool* said:


> Look at my ticker!!


 Congrats!



tricia said:


> Well, since I still have pictures to post, and the board is slow (do I smell? why is no-one around?) here goes.
> 
> I am going to a bridal shower on Saturday and had the idea to make seasonal table runners, so There is one for Halloween, Christmas and Easter.  My mom is an excellent tole painter, so she decided to join in on my gift and has done wreaths for the front door for the same seasons and tied in some of my fabric too.  Here are the runners.


These are great, what a great idea for a gift.  



100AcrePrincess said:


> That's me!  I'm calicokitty everywhere else practically & dh didn't know my user name here.  I'm not much on walking up to talk to people I don't know, but dh did it for me & I'm glad he did.
> 
> It's really hot, but for the most part We've handled it ok.  We've just had to go a lot slower than usual.  Last night was gorgeous.  We've never closed down the park before & I certainly wasn't expecting to do it this trip, but the girls handled it really well & we got some really good time in with Tink & her friends.


Can't wait to see some pictures  when you get back.


----------



## NiniMorris

Tricia...

I love the table runners...it is a passion of mine.  I am always making some for my girls every holiday.  They now look for ideas and send to me when it is getting close to a holiday!


I am feeling so lonely...this board always gives me something to read while the kids are doing some of their school work...but it is so slow...I might have to go down and sew!  That would leave 3 little kiddies up stairs supposedly doing school work....they have gotten very good and turning the tv down really, really low while 'pretending' to do school work!  LOL

I have been delegating responsibilities for my DD9's tenth birthday next week.  Money ran out before the birthday got here....so we are just having a family get together with home made ice cream and then a visit to a nearby (15 miles away) park.  Since Father's Day is the day after (and hubby has to work...BOOOO!) we will have a short Father's Day celebration as well!

I currently have a Minnie Mouse Sun Dress that I am working on to sell, and I have the girls' Boma dresses in the works ad well as their Akershus dress int he works.  Both of these dresses are taking a lot longer than I thought...especially since the Princess dress is missing some of the fabric.  I can't quite find the right print fabric to tie it all together.  I have it in my mind's eye...but now I need it to materialize somewhere.  (I can see why Miranda is having her own fabric printed!)  I am having a hard time trying not to CASE hers exactly.  It is really funny.  Whatever idea I start off with always seems to morph into something else, based on the fabrics and embroidery designs I can find.  I was looking back at Miranda's dress today and discovered my dress is looking way too much like hers...not the way I thought it was going.  I may have ot see if I can make it different somehow...



OK, I've done my part to get this thread moving along.....where is everyone?

EDITED TO ADD:  I see everyone was posting while I was being long winded!  LOL
Nini


----------



## clairemolly

I'm still here...I mostly lurk, because I haven't been sewing much.  But hopefully that will change soon...as soon as I decided which machine to get.  I am heading in to work shortly though.


----------



## visitingapril09

tricia said:


> OK, slow day on this board, so I will continue to share.  A lady at work brought a favourite skirt of hers in and asked me to duplicate it as she couldn't find any that she liked.  Here are the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom is modeling and the skirt is too big for her, but you get the picture.



Nice, I like the black one.....and comfy looking!


----------



## visitingapril09

tricia said:


> Well, since I still have pictures to post, and the board is slow (do I smell? why is no-one around?) here goes.
> 
> I am going to a bridal shower on Saturday and had the idea to make seasonal table runners, so There is one for Halloween, Christmas and Easter.  My mom is an excellent tole painter, so she decided to join in on my gift and has done wreaths for the front door for the same seasons and tied in some of my fabric too.  Here are the runners.



Love these!! What a fabulous and generous idea!


----------



## visitingapril09

visitingapril09 said:


> Love these!! What a fabulous and generous idea!





Diz-Mommy said:


> WOOO HOOO!!  I finally have something cute and girly to post!!
> 
> This is my first Audrey skirt, so please excuse the wonky butt ruffles.  I see this is a skill that will need some practice.   I'm overall pleased with the results.  My friends arrive from Chicago on Friday, so I'm hoping the second skirt will go much quicker since I think I have a handle on the pattern/directions now.
> 
> I just hope the recipient won't think it's too "frou frou".  I never really see her girls in frilly girly stuff, but I know they love Minnie and they play dress up with princess gowns all the time, so I'm hoping they will like these.  This one is for the little girl of the two and I'm making the older girl the same skirt with the coordinating Carnival Bloom print with the brown background.  Then I bought shirts at Khols to embroider with the bloom design and their names.  I gotta kick my sewing in gear as I'm losing time!!  I'm not posting on Facebook because she'll see it, but I was just too proud I finally made something girly I had to show my Dis-gals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to learn to multi quote and am computer stupid I am sure!
> I LOVE the colors!! .......and doubly love the applique!


----------



## visitingapril09

tricia said:


> And speaking of my new embroidery machine.
> 
> Here are the first 2 tests I tried on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I actually tried one on a tshirt I had at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had a farbenmix baby shirt cut out, so I put a piggie applique on it that I found for free somewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Heather finally got back to town and I made a Buzz tank for the grandchild of a co-worker.



Those are amazing test ones! Mine would never look that good!! Have fun playing more!


----------



## NiniMorris

clairemolly said:


> HELP!!!!   Can't decided which one...the PE700ii or the PE 770?  If you have one or the other, what do you like about it?
> 
> Is it worth the extra $100 to be able to use a memory stick?    My new craft area is right next to the computer desk, so that isn't an issue for me.  I already have my Cricut plugged into the computer and DH just bought a USB hub in case I get the 700ii.



I have the 770. It uses the flash drive. I love it!  I was originally going to get the 700ii...but HSN stopped carrying it.  

I thought they were both the same price, but maybe not.  

If your studio is set up where the direct connect to the computer is not a problem, then I would say use the one that is the better deal for you.  

I have different thumb drives that I use for the different projects.  I load all the designs for each project, then I don't have to go back to the computer until the project is complete.  I back up all my designs on  a disk each month, and give one copy of the disk to my DIL.  That is my back up system!  LOL


Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Doing my part to move us along.  I did make a cute purse but just didn't take pictures of it.  I don't know why.  I am working on a Laura Ashley dress for DD right now.  It said easy but I had problems.


Diz-Mommy said:


> WOOO HOOO!!  I finally have something cute and girly to post!!
> 
> This is my first Audrey skirt, so please excuse the wonky butt ruffles.  I see this is a skill that will need some practice.   I'm overall pleased with the results.  My friends arrive from Chicago on Friday, so I'm hoping the second skirt will go much quicker since I think I have a handle on the pattern/directions now.
> 
> I just hope the recipient won't think it's too "frou frou".  I never really see her girls in frilly girly stuff, but I know they love Minnie and they play dress up with princess gowns all the time, so I'm hoping they will like these.  This one is for the little girl of the two and I'm making the older girl the same skirt with the coordinating Carnival Bloom print with the brown background.  Then I bought shirts at Khols to embroider with the bloom design and their names.  I gotta kick my sewing in gear as I'm losing time!!  I'm not posting on Facebook because she'll see it, but I was just too proud I finally made something girly I had to show my Dis-gals!


Great skirt and not to froo froo at all.  I dont' see anything wrong with it at all.  Remember we are hardest on ourselves.



CruisinEars said:


> Hi,
> I am Jennifer and I am a very novice sewer. I was cruising through this thread and got inspired. So, I purchased my first skirt pattern from YCMT for my 9 yr old dd. She loves custom type clothing. We chose the yoke twirl skirt since it said it was easy. I have a Huskystar 215 sewing machine that I bought a few years ago and it has only seen the light of day a few times. Of course I seemed to have misplaced the instruction manual.  So now I just have to learn how to use my machine. Can't even figure out how to wind a bobbin.  I love the applique and am looking forward to learning how to do it. We have a Disney cruise planned for 2011 so we want to get started on a couple of cute outfits for dd.
> 
> Forgot, I also want to be able to make a fish extender for our cruise.


Most manuals are available to print out from online.  I would check there.  Congrats on getting started on sewing.  You will find it easier as you practice.  I look forward to your pictures of the cruise clothing you create.



angela152 said:


> I wish I had a sewing machine!!! and knew how to use it!





tricia said:


> Well, since I still have pictures to post, and the board is slow (do I smell? why is no-one around?) here goes.
> 
> I am going to a bridal shower on Saturday and had the idea to make seasonal table runners, so There is one for Halloween, Christmas and Easter.  My mom is an excellent tole painter, so she decided to join in on my gift and has done wreaths for the front door for the same seasons and tied in some of my fabric too.  Here are the runners.


You don't smell but I count myself as a thread killer!  The table runners are just so pretty, super gift.


clairemolly said:


> HELP!!!!   Can't decided which one...the PE700ii or the PE 770?  If you have one or the other, what do you like about it?
> 
> Is it worth the extra $100 to be able to use a memory stick?    My new craft area is right next to the computer desk, so that isn't an issue for me.  I already have my Cricut plugged into the computer and DH just bought a USB hub in case I get the 700ii.


I like a jump drive and just being able to carry it around.  But hoop size is important.  Get the largest hoop you can afford.  JMO


NiniMorris said:


> I am feeling so lonely...this board always gives me something to read while the kids are doing some of their school work...but it is so slow...I might have to go down and sew!  That would leave 3 little kiddies up stairs supposedly doing school work....they have gotten very good and turning the tv down really, really low while 'pretending' to do school work!  LOL
> 
> I have been delegating responsibilities for my DD9's tenth birthday next week.  Money ran out before the birthday got here....so we are just having a family get together with home made ice cream and then a visit to a nearby (15 miles away) park.  Since Father's Day is the day after (and hubby has to work...BOOOO!) we will have a short Father's Day celebration as well!
> 
> I currently have a Minnie Mouse Sun Dress that I am working on to sell, and I have the girls' Boma dresses in the works ad well as their Akershus dress int he works.  Both of these dresses are taking a lot longer than I thought...especially since the Princess dress is missing some of the fabric.  I can't quite find the right print fabric to tie it all together.  I have it in my mind's eye...but now I need it to materialize somewhere.  (I can see why Miranda is having her own fabric printed!)  I am having a hard time trying not to CASE hers exactly.  It is really funny.  Whatever idea I start off with always seems to morph into something else, based on the fabrics and embroidery designs I can find.  I was looking back at Miranda's dress today and discovered my dress is looking way too much like hers...not the way I thought it was going.  I may have ot see if I can make it different somehow...
> Nini


NiNi,
I am doing my best to get us moving along also but I didn't take pictures of what I have made or working on.  Oh well. 

I get stuck too on what is in my minds eye and then not finding it in the store.  I have that very detailed quilt still in the drawer because I can't find the fabric for the last border.  Hope you get the princess dress done and I am looking forward to seeing all your work.


----------



## revrob

I've checked in and lurked, but no sewing going on here.  We move in a week and a half - so everything has been on it's way to it's new home for well over a week now.  I'm afraid I won't be sewing much for a while.  It's gonna take a while to get things set back up once we get moved.  I hope to be posting pics again in the next few months.  Until then, I'll have to admire all that you guys have been sewing!


----------



## clairemolly

revrob said:


> I've checked in and lurked, but no sewing going on here.  We move in a week and a half - so everything has been on it's way to it's new home for well over a week now.  I'm afraid I won't be sewing much for a while.  It's gonna take a while to get things set back up once we get moved.  I hope to be posting pics again in the next few months.  Until then, I'll have to admire all that you guys have been sewing!



I can totally relate.  WE moved out of our old house the end of April and into our new house a month ago.  I am still unpacking!  Good luck with the move!  We only moved 5 miles away and it was a pain.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

*Toadstool* said:


> Look at my ticker!!



YAY!!  I can't wait to see your customs!!  Better get to stitchin' 6 months will FLY BY!!



visitingapril09 said:


> Diz-Mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOOO HOOO!!  I finally have something cute and girly to post!!
> 
> This is my first Audrey skirt, so please excuse the wonky butt ruffles.  I see this is a skill that will need some practice.   I'm overall pleased with the results.  My friends arrive from Chicago on Friday, so I'm hoping the second skirt will go much quicker since I think I have a handle on the pattern/directions now.
> 
> I just hope the recipient won't think it's too "frou frou".  I never really see her girls in frilly girly stuff, but I know they love Minnie and they play dress up with princess gowns all the time, so I'm hoping they will like these.  This one is for the little girl of the two and I'm making the older girl the same skirt with the coordinating Carnival Bloom print with the brown background.  Then I bought shirts at Khols to embroider with the bloom design and their names.  I gotta kick my sewing in gear as I'm losing time!!  I'm not posting on Facebook because she'll see it, but I was just too proud I finally made something girly I had to show my Dis-gals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to learn to multi quote and am computer stupid I am sure!
> I LOVE the colors!! .......and doubly love the applique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!  I've had that Minnie/Tink design a long time, and I FINALLY had a good excuse to use her
> 
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing my part to move us along.  I did make a cute purse but just didn't take pictures of it.  I don't know why.  I am working on a Laura Ashley dress for DD right now.  It said easy but I had problems.
> 
> Great skirt and not to froo froo at all.  I dont' see anything wrong with it at all.  Remember we are hardest on ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a good point, thank you!!  I goofed on the bottom ruffle because I didn't take in to account that the back needed to match up with the front when they were sewn together, so I had to make a last second modification...oh well   I think the little girl its going to will just be happy to see Minnie on the front anyhow, so that's all that matters...as long as it makes her smile, that's my only goal.
Click to expand...


----------



## squirrel

I'm here!  I didn't have any children show up for daycare.

I've started to work on a simply sweet.  I want to do the ruffled elastic strap.  I have to figure out how to do it.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Heads Up-

   Walmart has decided to raise the fabric prices even in the stores that are losing the dept in August.  Most have gone up 50 cents to a dollar more.   GRRR.  


Has anyone ordered from countrycorner fabrics?


----------



## jessica52877

Just because I love you'll I thought I would post some pictures. I get bored when I have nothing to read also.

Tricia, I love all that you have posted and it really always inspires me to go and make something different after seeing your posts (not just shirts). I did buy the bag pattern yesterday but haven't done anything with it yet. I probably had held off because she said you couldn't make them to sell. I find it so interesting when people put that in their patterns. I have no interest in selling bags but I always think what if. Some of the playfood patterns I totally refuse to purchase for that reason also. Most things you can figure out on your own if I take the time! I like seeing how others do things but usually get frustrated because Carla's patterns really are so professional vs alot of others I have purchased.

So, not really something you have never seen before, but a different spin on it.

Overalls






Front






Back






Some pirates that took WAY too long to make!






And the matching shorts. Not exactly what I had originally envisioned but darned if little girls shorts aren't so tiny!!!






The boys, front and back.






Oddly enough I made these all on Sunday, the day after ? asked about attaching appliques/patches. I hardly ever do it and that day I did it every way that is possible more or less!

For the new TS3 movie.






And Lots of Love from Lotso!





And just because I wanted to throw in a totally unrelated picture that I just  that has been seen a million times, here you go!


----------



## jessica52877

Now I seem to be procrastinating have a few million things I need to do! 

I have laundry to start, lots of it. Have to pack for a quick trip. Tomorrow we are going with the Cub Scouts to the USS Yorktown to spend 2 nights aboard the ship. 

I have been sewing away. Just made a special pillowcase this morning, along with a shirt and have a few more shirts to finish. 

With summer here my pool calls my name all day long and after we swim I just want to sleep all the time! I love me a good nap!


----------



## jessica52877

Okay, one more before I get up.

A cute Goofy birthday shirt! 






Not the greatest picture but were cute for checking in at Pop.






And for checking out.






For our day at DHS for SWW. We got some cute pictures. Hoping to do a quick TR.






Dallas' jedi is so old! It is a size 4/5 and I usually make him a 10/12 now! But it actually still fit okay!

Monorail Mickey for shopping






And mine because I didn't know what I wanted!






I really wanted to do Roger Rabbit but people just don't really get the connection of who he is even though he has his own huge hotel icon at Pop!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Great stuff!  I love Roger Rabbit, I think people still know of him.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Jessica!  Love your LGM from Toy Story!  Lotso is super cute too!  I am very very excited for TS3!!!


----------



## tmh0206

Camping Griswalds said:


> Jessica!  Love your LGM from Toy Story!  Lotso is super cute too!  I am very very excited for TS3!!!



did you see the heathersue just posted the toy story 3 logo on facebook/etsy!  super cute!!!  I cant wait for the movie either and was just planning the 2 outfits I need to make for it!


----------



## squirrel

Now that I have the shape of the ruffle for the simply sweet, I just have to guess the right size for my niece.

Does it matter which way I cut the fabric?  I have an Ariel print fabric and the whole Simply Sweet is going to be used with the fabric.  I think I cut it the same direction as the bodice and skirt so that Ariel isn't sideways for the ruffle, is that correct?


----------



## tmh0206

that makes sense to me...that way all the pictures are going the same direction.


----------



## squirrel

I have actually enjoyed making my own patterns.

I still need to post photos of the Peasant top I made for myself.  I took a sundress that my mom had made for my sister and made it into a peasant top.  My sister likes the top better than the sundress.  I spent way too much time working on that top, but now I have the pattern and I won't be spending hours taking shirring out of fabric for the next one.

I added some ties at the seam to make it more fitted.  No photos of that.  I can't find the photo I took of the sundress before I pulled out all the shirring (I had already started when I thought I should get a picture).


----------



## tricia

tmh0206 said:


> those look really great! and it has been really quiet here today.



Thank you



clairemolly said:


> Super cute!  What a great idea!





babynala said:


> These are great, what a great idea for a gift.



Thanks.  I was really proud of that idea.  I'm not really the idea person in my family, usually someone else has a great idea and I execute it.



NiniMorris said:


> Tricia...
> 
> I love the table runners...it is a passion of mine.  I am always making some for my girls every holiday.  They now look for ideas and send to me when it is getting close to a holiday!
> 
> 
> Nini



Thank you.  I like doing them as they are mini quilts.  I can try some quilting techniques, and squares on a smaller scale this way.



visitingapril09 said:


> Nice, I like the black one.....and comfy looking!





visitingapril09 said:


> Love these!! What a fabulous and generous idea!





visitingapril09 said:


> Those are amazing test ones! Mine would never look that good!! Have fun playing more!



Thanks for all the comments.  They are rather comfy skirts, they are flat front and elastic backed, so very forgiving.



MinnieVanMom said:


> You don't smell but I count myself as a thread killer!  The table runners are just so pretty, super gift.



Thanks April



jessica52877 said:


> Tricia, I love all that you have posted and it really always inspires me to go and make something different after seeing your posts (not just shirts). I did buy the bag pattern yesterday but haven't done anything with it yet. I probably had held off because she said you couldn't make them to sell. I find it so interesting when people put that in their patterns. I have no interest in selling bags but I always think what if. Some of the playfood patterns I totally refuse to purchase for that reason also. Most things you can figure out on your own if I take the time! I like seeing how others do things but usually get frustrated because Carla's patterns really are so professional vs alot of others I have purchased.
> 
> Some pirates that took WAY too long to make!



Thanks Jessica, glad I inspired cause you sure inspire me with all your wonderful appliques.  I don't worry too much about when they say that you can't make for sale, cause I really don't make much for sale.  I have been giving these handbags as gifts to teachers, and a couple of other women, and a Big Give too.  I sell a couple of outfits here and there for the grandkids of co-workers, but guess I won't be selling the bag.

Oh and I love the pirate T's too bad they took so long.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

tricia said:


> Well, since I still have pictures to post, and the board is slow (do I smell? why is no-one around?) here goes.
> 
> I am going to a bridal shower on Saturday and had the idea to make seasonal table runners, so There is one for Halloween, Christmas and Easter.  My mom is an excellent tole painter, so she decided to join in on my gift and has done wreaths for the front door for the same seasons and tied in some of my fabric too.  Here are the runners.


Those turned out really great!  I love the fabrics you chose, and what a thoughtful gift!  Are you going to post pictures of the wreaths your Mom is making?  I would love to see them.



jessica52877 said:


> Just because I love you'll I thought I would post some pictures. I get bored when I have nothing to read also.
> 
> Tricia, I love all that you have posted and it really always inspires me to go and make something different after seeing your posts (not just shirts). I did buy the bag pattern yesterday but haven't done anything with it yet. I probably had held off because she said you couldn't make them to sell. I find it so interesting when people put that in their patterns. I have no interest in selling bags but I always think what if. Some of the playfood patterns I totally refuse to purchase for that reason also. Most things you can figure out on your own if I take the time! I like seeing how others do things but usually get frustrated because Carla's patterns really are so professional vs alot of others I have purchased.
> 
> So, not really something you have never seen before, but a different spin on it.
> 
> Overalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pirates that took WAY too long to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the matching shorts. Not exactly what I had originally envisioned but darned if little girls shorts aren't so tiny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys, front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I made these all on Sunday, the day after ? asked about attaching appliques/patches. I hardly ever do it and that day I did it every way that is possible more or less!
> 
> For the new TS3 movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lots of Love from Lotso!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I wanted to throw in a totally unrelated picture that I just  that has been seen a million times, here you go!



I love all of those!  Have you ever made a Lego Indiana Jones shirt?  PM me if you can make one, Ethan's Birthday is coming up and I would love to buy one, I don't think I can make it myself.


For my Birthday, I got a Brother Serger, I have it out of the box but there isn't any room on my sewing table.  I found a bigger table on Craig's List and DH is picking it up on his way to work tonight.  So I have to clean and organize my stuff and make room for the new table!  Then I can try out the serger.

Lately, I have been making key rings with initials, and the in the hoop Eyeglass cases from SWAK.  The teachers loved them at the end of the year.  I need to check out Heathers Toy Story 3 designs, for Ethan's birthday we are going to go see Toy Story 3 and then eat cake in the food Court.  I can't wait!I think we need some shirts to wear.


----------



## CruisinEars

I will add what I did last night. Sorry, no pictures though. 

I downloaded the free pattern for the AG doll wrap skirt from YCMT. I found the only piece of fabric that I had, some basic white that my dd had doodled on, and made the skirt. It took about a half hour just because I was reading the directions and getting a feel for how to do things. I think it turned out pretty good. I am going to the fabric store to get some real fabric and make some for real since dd has 2 of those dolls. She wants to learn to make them too. Now that I am feeling more comfortable using my machine I will tackle a skirt for her.


----------



## tricia

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Those turned out really great!  I love the fabrics you chose, and what a thoughtful gift!  Are you going to post pictures of the wreaths your Mom is making?  I would love to see them.
> 
> 
> For my Birthday, I got a Brother Serger, I have it out of the box but there isn't any room on my sewing table.  I found a bigger table on Craig's List and DH is picking it up on his way to work tonight.  So I have to clean and organize my stuff and make room for the new table!  Then I can try out the serger.



Thank you and yes, I will post pics of the wreaths.  Mom just has to put the finishing touches on her Easter one and then I will get pics.

I too ran out of room when I got my latest machine (and embroidery machine)  I put it on my son's desk and pushed his sewing machine to the side.  He is not happy with me and keeps asking when I am going to move mine.


----------



## clairemolly

Thanks for teh advice on the 700ii vs the 770.  I decided to go with the PE770, and when I called around to our 2 local Brother dealers, I found out neither one carries that particular machine.  

The good news is that one of them is willing to sell me the 780D for closer to the price of the 770 (only $899), so I am going to go check it out on Monday.  They need to have it sent from one of their other stores to the one closest to me.  The other upside is that I can get free unlimited classes if I buy it from them.

So hopefully this time next week and I can post something I made with my new embroidery machine


----------



## jessica52877

I just made a cute little wallet with the key ring attached. The pattern was free with the bag I purchased yesterday. It turned out pretty cute and Dallas asked for one. I figure it is something he can help me sew too!


----------



## kimmylaj

tricia said:


> Well, since I still have pictures to post, and the board is slow (do I smell? why is no-one around?) here goes.
> 
> I am going to a bridal shower on Saturday and had the idea to make seasonal table runners, so There is one for Halloween, Christmas and Easter.  My mom is an excellent tole painter, so she decided to join in on my gift and has done wreaths for the front door for the same seasons and tied in some of my fabric too.  Here are the runners.



those are great, my maid of honor filled me a basket for each of the 12 months for my shower. still one of my fave gifts.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

We've been having phone and computer problems since our storm a week or two ago. Friends coming tomorrow to visit. No time to sew but getting things moved around and trying to set up. 

Alicia~Gabriel is precious! Sweet, happy tears to my eyes for you!

Alison~that is a beautiful Audrey skirt and appliques! 

I have about 10 pages in between those to read and see the gorgeous creations!

My aunt entered us in a contest on June 1st but something happened and the lost the submission and it didn't get posted until today so we are terribly behind. If we win then we'll get a family vacation and help with our bills. You can vote once a day if you want and there is no registration or email address collection or anything. It asks nothing. If you wouldn't mind, you can vote once a day for June and July. It literally take a few seconds. If we win then we will be able to do a couple things we would like to do at Disney with my sisters and have a simple service for my mom's remembrance.

It's sponsored by the town of Pigeon Forge, TN.

http://www.mypigeonforge.com/savingvacations

Click on "vote for a family"
I'm Stephanie S. from Lebanon, VA
You can sort by date submitted (today)
     or City, State (Lebanon, VA)
     or votes (we are currently on the 2nd page)

Nothing will happen when you vote just the number will change to let you know you voted. Thanks again! Happy sewing!!!


----------



## woodkins

Hey everyone...Just wanted to share a fun non-sewing related Disney freebie I found. Barilla pasta and Disney are offering free character calls from now through Sept. You just go online and schedule your call & that is it, no signing up for anything etc. You can do it multiple times and it is totally and completely free. So far we have received phone calls from Mickey, Donald & Minnie. I think Goofy may be calling tomorrow 
Here is the link:
http://disney.go.com/partners/piccolinismiles/


----------



## jeniamt

tricia said:


> Well, since I still have pictures to post, and the board is slow (do I smell? why is no-one around?) here goes.
> 
> I am going to a bridal shower on Saturday and had the idea to make seasonal table runners, so There is one for Halloween, Christmas and Easter.  My mom is an excellent tole painter, so she decided to join in on my gift and has done wreaths for the front door for the same seasons and tied in some of my fabric too.  Here are the runners.



These are awesome!  What a wonderful gift. The mom to my flower girls made me a wall hanging quilt and it is one of my most treasured gifts.



jessica52877 said:


> Overalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pirates that took WAY too long to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the matching shorts. Not exactly what I had originally envisioned but darned if little girls shorts aren't so tiny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys, front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I made these all on Sunday, the day after ? asked about attaching appliques/patches. I hardly ever do it and that day I did it every way that is possible more or less!
> 
> For the new TS3 movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lots of Love from Lotso!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I wanted to throw in a totally unrelated picture that I just  that has been seen a million times, here you go!





jessica52877 said:


> Okay, one more before I get up.
> 
> A cute Goofy birthday shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the greatest picture but were cute for checking in at Pop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for checking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our day at DHS for SWW. We got some cute pictures. Hoping to do a quick TR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas' jedi is so old! It is a size 4/5 and I usually make him a 10/12 now! But it actually still fit okay!
> 
> Monorail Mickey for shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mine because I didn't know what I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to do Roger Rabbit but people just don't really get the connection of who he is even though he has his own huge hotel icon at Pop!



You guys are going to be the best dressed family in WDW!  I love everything you made!!!!



jessica52877 said:


> I just made a cute little wallet with the key ring attached. The pattern was free with the bag I purchased yesterday. It turned out pretty cute and Dallas asked for one. I figure it is something he can help me sew too!



And the picture is????    You know you can't "tell" us about something made and not show us the goods.  Tease!!!  Please post when you can


----------



## jeniamt

woodkins said:


> Hey everyone...Just wanted to share a fun non-sewing related Disney freebie I found. Barilla pasta and Disney are offering free character calls from now through Sept. You just go online and schedule your call & that is it, no signing up for anything etc. You can do it multiple times and it is totally and completely free. So far we have received phone calls from Mickey, Donald & Minnie. I think Goofy may be calling tomorrow
> Here is the link:
> http://disney.go.com/partners/piccolinismiles/



Oh my gosh, that is the coolest thing!  Thanks for sharing.  Looking forward to hearing from Minnie tonight


----------



## mirandag819

NiniMorris said:


> Tricia...
> 
> I love the table runners...it is a passion of mine.  I am always making some for my girls every holiday.  They now look for ideas and send to me when it is getting close to a holiday!
> 
> 
> I am feeling so lonely...this board always gives me something to read while the kids are doing some of their school work...but it is so slow...I might have to go down and sew!  That would leave 3 little kiddies up stairs supposedly doing school work....they have gotten very good and turning the tv down really, really low while 'pretending' to do school work!  LOL
> 
> I have been delegating responsibilities for my DD9's tenth birthday next week.  Money ran out before the birthday got here....so we are just having a family get together with home made ice cream and then a visit to a nearby (15 miles away) park.  Since Father's Day is the day after (and hubby has to work...BOOOO!) we will have a short Father's Day celebration as well!
> 
> I currently have a Minnie Mouse Sun Dress that I am working on to sell, and I have the girls' Boma dresses in the works ad well as their Akershus dress int he works.  Both of these dresses are taking a lot longer than I thought...especially since the Princess dress is missing some of the fabric.  I can't quite find the right print fabric to tie it all together.  I have it in my mind's eye...but now I need it to materialize somewhere.  (I can see why Miranda is having her own fabric printed!)  I am having a hard time trying not to CASE hers exactly.  It is really funny.  Whatever idea I start off with always seems to morph into something else, based on the fabrics and embroidery designs I can find.  I was looking back at Miranda's dress today and discovered my dress is looking way too much like hers...not the way I thought it was going.  I may have ot see if I can make it different somehow...
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I've done my part to get this thread moving along.....where is everyone?
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:  I see everyone was posting while I was being long winded!  LOL
> Nini



HAHA you don't have to intentionally make it different.... I'd be flattered if it looked like mine. I still need to post a picture of the fabric that came.... I don't know if I posted but the apples printed orange instead of red....other than that I loved it, but obviously won't use it like that. I've tried figuring it out, but I'm not great with photoshop.... I think I may just make them green and call it a day and have it reprinted. Don't you hate when there is fabric in your head you can't find.... I have a huge list of fabrics in my head that don't exist, guess I need to design some more lol. I almost paid the high price just to design my own 2 tone pink dot I needed for a Pooh dress when luckily I found what I was looking for finally online.... I'm waiting for it to come now and hopefully its what I think it is.....feels silly to use Spoonflower for something so simple. 

Hopefully I will have a new dress to post this weekend, if I can find some time between Wedding stuff....My brother in law is getting married this weekend (Dee is the best man and Taylor the flower girl) so I know it will take up a lot of time, but I'm hopeful to finish up. I'm doing the last 1 of the 13 appliqes tonight and then I can assemble. It's a villian dress for Taylor to wear to "Villians Tonight" on the Magic! I found someone who designed all the villians I couldn't find for me YAY! I'm excited to see how it all comes together and show you ladies. It has 12 villians on it (Maleficent, Queen of Hearts, Cruella, Evil Queen, Ursella, Yzma, Scar, Captain Hook, Dr.Facilier, Jafar, Lady Tremaine, and Hades) Plus the Mickey's House of Villians Logo. 

Oh yeah, I don't know if it has been discussed or not.... but I decided I finally wanted to try a Feliz, and couldn't find the pattern....then I discovered this book: http://www.amazon.com/Sewing-Clothe...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1276209569&sr=8-1

I picked mine up at Barnes and Noble, for just a few dollars more than the Feliz would have cost before I got it and 9 other Studio Tantrum patterns. Now I just have to get brave enough to try it!


----------



## Tonyslady

i love the sewing clothes kids love book. FYI the feliz dress pattern is being discontinued so the only way you can get it is if you buy this book. The one downside to the book vs original pattern is that the originals are printed on a thick white paper as opposed to tissue.... on the authors web site she did have a few ideas on how to make tissue patterns more durable.

since i cant post links yet you can do a search for "fledgeflyingiseasy"  and go to the blogspot then if you go back into the history to February and go to the post titled "try this" also she has a link to her forums that discuss the book and it's patterns.


----------



## breezylabree

Ladies, I addicted to this thread...the items you create are so beautiful.  I love looking at the pictures and admiring all your hard work!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mirandag819 said:


> I found someone who designed all the villians I couldn't find for me YAY! I'm excited to see how it all comes together and show you ladies. It has 12 villians on it (Maleficent, Queen of Hearts, Cruella, Evil Queen, Ursella, Yzma, Scar, Captain Hook, Dr.Facilier, Jafar, Lady Tremaine, and Hades) Plus the Mickey's House of Villians Logo.
> 
> !



Miranda, I wondered if that was you.  I got that same lady to make an Eric and an Ursula for me because I couldn't find an Eric I liked (I didn't want a cutie or I would have used Heather's wonderful Eric).  I saw there was a listing of villans that said for Miranda.  I can't wait to see the dress.


----------



## snubie

Tonyslady said:


> i love the sewing clothes kids love book. FYI the feliz dress pattern is being discontinued so the only way you can get it is if you buy this book. The one downside to the book vs original pattern is that the originals are printed on a thick white paper as opposed to tissue.... on the authors web site she did have a few ideas on how to make tissue patterns more durable.
> 
> since i cant post links yet you can do a search for "fledgeflyingiseasy"  and go to the blogspot then if you go back into the history to February and go to the post titled "try this" also she has a link to her forums that discuss the book and it's patterns.



Here are the links:
http://fledgeflyingiseasy.blogspot.com/2010/02/try-this.html
http://fledgeflyingiseasy.blogspot.com/2010/02/making-lemonade.html


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

jessica52877 said:


> Just because I love you'll I thought I would post some pictures. I get bored when I have nothing to read also.
> 
> Tricia, I love all that you have posted and it really always inspires me to go and make something different after seeing your posts (not just shirts). I did buy the bag pattern yesterday but haven't done anything with it yet. I probably had held off because she said you couldn't make them to sell. I find it so interesting when people put that in their patterns. I have no interest in selling bags but I always think what if. Some of the playfood patterns I totally refuse to purchase for that reason also. Most things you can figure out on your own if I take the time! I like seeing how others do things but usually get frustrated because Carla's patterns really are so professional vs alot of others I have purchased.



Very cute stuff!  I love the little green alien.

When are you going to SWW?


----------



## mirandag819

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Miranda, I wondered if that was you.  I got that same lady to make an Eric and an Ursula for me because I couldn't find an Eric I liked (I didn't want a cutie or I would have used Heather's wonderful Eric).  I saw there was a listing of villans that said for Miranda.  I can't wait to see the dress.



Yep that was me! I think there were 2 listings of villians for me....she did a first round when she had them ready for me, and then a 2nd set later as I caught up stitching them out and she finished the last set. I was shocked at how good her prices were (especially since the villians were all a custom request....I was surprised she agreed to do all 9 I needed and got them digitzed within like a week for me). I saw the Ursula added (she was one of the few villians I already had (I had Queen of Hearts from an Alice themed dress I did, Cruella from a 101 Dalmations set, and Ursula from a Little Mermaid set I have planned) I'm glad you requested Eric, because I needed him too for the Little Mermaid set, but I feel like I had already made a HUGE custom request!


----------



## revrob

mirandag819 said:


> Yep that was me! I think there were 2 listings of villians for me....she did a first round when she had them ready for me, and then a 2nd set later as I caught up stitching them out and she finished the last set. I was shocked at how good her prices were (especially since the villians were all a custom request....I was surprised she agreed to do all 9 I needed and got them digitzed within like a week for me). I saw the Ursula added (she was one of the few villians I already had (I had Queen of Hearts from an Alice themed dress I did, Cruella from a 101 Dalmations set, and Ursula from a Little Mermaid set I have planned) I'm glad you requested Eric, because I needed him too for the Little Mermaid set, but I feel like I had already made a HUGE custom request!



I'm very curious to know who the digitizer is?  I've noticed a new to me digitizer on etsy that has some really cute stuff - I think her ID is SuperDinDin (or something like that) - is that who did your designs?


----------



## erikawolf2004

Does anyone know where the picture of the Kincade Snow White Dress is?  I just picked up the fabric today-it is soooo beautiful and was hoping to get some inspiration and ideas.  Does anyone else have a dress or outfit using this fabric?

I also picked up some Alice in Wonderland fabric...so cute!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mirandag819 said:


> Yep that was me! I think there were 2 listings of villians for me....she did a first round when she had them ready for me, and then a 2nd set later as I caught up stitching them out and she finished the last set. I was shocked at how good her prices were (especially since the villians were all a custom request....I was surprised she agreed to do all 9 I needed and got them digitzed within like a week for me). I saw the Ursula added (she was one of the few villians I already had (I had Queen of Hearts from an Alice themed dress I did, Cruella from a 101 Dalmations set, and Ursula from a Little Mermaid set I have planned) I'm glad you requested Eric, because I needed him too for the Little Mermaid set, but I feel like I had already made a HUGE custom request!



That's what I have been doing...an ariel set with all of the characters (well, almost) on the skirt.  Her prices are really good.  Hopefully she can stick around.


revrob said:


> I'm very curious to know who the digitizer is?  I've noticed a new to me digitizer on etsy that has some really cute stuff - I think her ID is SuperDinDin (or something like that) - is that who did your designs?


Yes, that's her!  Honestly, they don't stitch out as nice as heathers, but they do stitch out okay.


----------



## jessica52877

Tonyslady said:


> i love the sewing clothes kids love book. FYI the feliz dress pattern is being discontinued so the only way you can get it is if you buy this book. The one downside to the book vs original pattern is that the originals are printed on a thick white paper as opposed to tissue.... on the authors web site she did have a few ideas on how to make tissue patterns more durable.
> 
> since i cant post links yet you can do a search for "fledgeflyingiseasy"  and go to the blogspot then if you go back into the history to February and go to the post titled "try this" also she has a link to her forums that discuss the book and it's patterns.



I got that book a while ago and have enjoyed looking through it but haven't made anything new yet. I had a few of the patterns but it was too good of a deal to pass up on the others.




100AcrePrincess said:


> Very cute stuff!  I love the little green alien.
> 
> When are you going to SWW?



Thanks! We went the 2nd weekend, Memorial Day! Can I say HOT and CROWDED! I got to meet up with a few other disbou'ers though so that was lots of fun! I met up with livndisney, Kristine (tink something or other) and sohappy (Stacey) along with mom2lln (Brandi). That might be it but it amazes me how much fun it is to meet up with everyone at Disney!


----------



## mirandag819

revrob said:


> I'm very curious to know who the digitizer is?  I've noticed a new to me digitizer on etsy that has some really cute stuff - I think her ID is SuperDinDin (or something like that) - is that who did your designs?



Yes Adrianne (aka SuperDinDin) is the one who digitized the villians for me...I grabbed a bunch of her other designs too, but all I have stitched out so far are the villians. They look great.... not as easy to stitch out as Heather's designs, but I knew that would be the case since some of the images were very detailed. She is very nice and very fast though, and so far everything has stitched out as pictured. I just finished the last villian, so hopefully I can get the dress together and share very soon.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Anybody up for an all night sew?  I think I may be...five more shirts to finish...yep...more than I had originally planned...but 5 more to go and we leave tomorrow!  UGH!  At least DH does all of the driving and I can sleep then!


----------



## mirandag819

erikawolf2004 said:


> Does anyone know where the picture of the Kincade Snow White Dress is?  I just picked up the fabric today-it is soooo beautiful and was hoping to get some inspiration and ideas.  Does anyone else have a dress or outfit using this fabric?
> 
> I also picked up some Alice in Wonderland fabric...so cute!!!



ohhhhh did I miss a picture somewhere? I have that fabric too, but can't decide what to do with it yet..... I also have the Pinnochio and Peter Pan Kincades....anyone used those yet?


----------



## Adi12982

Wendy - Loved the beach pictures - I cannot believe it's been a year since last year's beach pictures!  Boy did the last year just fly by!

T- Loved Little's VPK graduation photo's.  You sure make beautiful babies, I should tell you what people tell me - you should have a dozen more! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok here are the HP fabrics ---- I got them at a local fabric store called The PinCushion - it is in Vineland, NJ. I am going to go get more of the HP by himself panel I have a few ideas for that one!



I'm SOOO SOOOO SOOO JEALOUS!




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I know you don't know my dad but we are having a very nerve wracking week here... My dad has a squishy lump the size of a baseball on his chest/under his arm, he is getting testing done this week - blood & cat scan. then he has to make an appointment to see the surgeon for a biopsy.  We all keep thinking the worst becasue my grandmom- his mom, died of breast Cancer with mets to the brain just last year. So of course Dad jumps right to that. He told my mom this weekend that he is afraid somehting is going to happen and my girls won't remember him.... Dad is only 52.  I know it could be a fatty tumor but I just keep thinking lymphoma in my head.  We are all praying it is benign whatever it is. My mom's mom is very worried "since his mom isn't here anymore, I have to be worried for her".
> Thanks for letting me vent......anytime I actually try to talk to someone in real words and not just typeface I start to cry and can't stop. I am going to be a wreck all week I am sure.
> Thanks everyone for listening.
> Carol


I'll be praying!  Both my mom and I had cancer (different kinds) so I know how scary it is!



t-beri said:


> So, guess what!  I actually sewed something. LOL.  It was a present for the one year old daughter of one of DH's bandmates.
> I made this Modkid style knotted jumper w/ the Scientific Seamstress Simply Sweet pattern. Gathering the waist gave me TONS of fits (as usual) and I seam ripped it twice but thought it wasn't safe to try it one more time so left it w/ a flat gap under the left arm.  I'm sure no one will notice but me. Especially when she's wearing it. But I do SO like for presents to be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this Heidi Grace fabric last year on Clearance AND on sale for 1.50 yd.  WOO HOO!



The picture is gone, I can't see it


----------



## jeniamt

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Anybody up for an all night sew?  I think I may be...five more shirts to finish...yep...more than I had originally planned...but 5 more to go and we leave tomorrow!  UGH!  At least DH does all of the driving and I can sleep then!



Sending you good sewing vibes... no machine glitches, no broken needles, no tension issues, etc.  Now get off the Boards and sew, sew, sew!!!!

And last but not least, have a great trip!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

mirandag819 said:


> ohhhhh did I miss a picture somewhere? I have that fabric too, but can't decide what to do with it yet..... I also have the Pinnochio and Peter Pan Kincades....anyone used those yet?



Someone posted it a while back, not sure if it is part of this Part 21 or the last one and was hoping not to have to look thru all of them again.  I think it was the Vida/Vita or something alot like that, it was really really nice  And I would love to get alittle inspiration.  I didn buy some red material to go with it, but thinking I might want to get some yellow and blue for little touches also.  They had all three at the shop I was at and asked DD which one she wanted...a princess of course


----------



## jessica52877

I'll end the night with more pictures.

More LGM











An adorable little dress! But I might have made it too short!  I wanted it a little shorter but a little might have been too much when I took the scissors to it! We'll see next week.






Bert and Ernie! My favorite! I actually made these a long time ago but never took pictures for some reason!
















We have been going lots of places with the Cub Scouts and always needing a pillow so I thought I would make the most expensive pillowcase ever!






Dallas liked it though! We leave tomorrow to go to Partiot's Point for 3 days and sleep on a ship. Not sure what I think of that. I just want to go to the beach!!!

Little wallet











Next time I will put a pocket on the outside so you can see the lining fabric better or I won't use such cute fabric inside! 

And because I love Dallas' bed! It is getting more and more crowded!






He has his whole row of puffles covered because his leg is up but as you can see he has way too many penguins and a few other animals! I made him make his bed today and when he does he hates to get under the covers that night!


----------



## h518may

This isn't Snow White, but this is what I did with Peter Pan material.





I also did this





I now have some of the Pinocchio material and haven't decided what to do with it.


I am looking for ideas for a Epcot dress.  I bought this http://www.fabricparadise.com/cgi-bin/fabricshop/gallery.cgi?func=show&file=85&Category=27 and this http://www.ahfabrics.com/product_details.php?p_id=2498

I was thinking modified felix, but I would like some embroidery designs on the dress, so any ideas for designs.  I thought about what characters do you find around the worlds?  Any ideas would be great.  

Thanks


----------



## teresajoy

Hello all! I haven't been around much lately, but just spent the past couple of hours catching up! Some great stuff posted, as usual! 

Corey, my oldest, graduated from high school with honors last Friday. As those of you who are on Facebook may know, I was a little upset with the school because they didn't give him his honors cords and tassel to wear at graduation. We were in Florida when they handed them out. And, when he asked for them, he was told he didn't have anything. Anywho, I did get them for him, after graduation and borrowed a robe for him to wear for some more pictures with his full garb on! (We paid $30to rent the robes, but we had to give them back. I post that because everyone keeps telling me they had to buy their robes....) So, here are some pictures I took of him last Friday. 

My handsome young man





Corey and his sisters. I made Lydia's dress the afternoon of the graduation. I had decided I was just going to have her wear something she already had. But, when I told her she started crying and said, "But ,I told Grandma that you were going to make me a new purple dress!....." (purple and white are the school colors, although Corey's robe looks more blueish in these pictures)So, thanks to Carla and the Simply Sweet pattern, Voila! New dress! This material is some I've had since Corey was a baby! 





The whole family






Tomorrow, I think I'm going to make him put on the robe again and pose with the gold tassel and cords! He will be happy with me.


----------



## CruisinEars

I am really loving the pictures of the Audry skirt. That is the cutest style.

I went ahead and purchased the user manual for my sewing machine from someone on ebay. I just cannot remember how to do the bobbin and that is holding me back. I will probably get a Sidewinder as someone mentioned, but I have to order it from walmart dot com. My dd and I went to the store today and bought some fat quarters to make some more doll skirts. Figured those would be good practice before starting on something for her.


----------



## ban26ana

I posted the other day that I'm not a Disboutiquer, but your thread inspired me to sew.  So without further ado (sew without further ado? lol), here is my creation.  I made matching ducky dresses for my daughters.  They will wear them at dd#2's first birthday party in a few weeks.  Here she is modeling hers.






And the list of firsts that this was for me:

First article of clothing I've sewn
First time I threaded a sewing machine without my 7th grade sewing teacher looking over my shoulder, or a Youtube video showing me how
First applique (absolutely wonderful directions!!!)
First zigzag stitch (not so good) *ETA: I meant I didn't do a good job, not that the zigzag directions were bad.  I just found it hard to control the stitch.  Probably because I'm not a sewer. lol
First time even hearing the words "pressing sheet," "Heat n Bond," and "stabilizer," let alone using them.
First time using rick rack

Overall, I'm so happy with the dresses!  They're not perfect.  And I'll forbid any guest from actually looking at the zigzag stitching on the appliques (seriously, it looks bad).  But I think I'm on a roll.  I already bought material for another set of matching dresses.  I'm hooked!


----------



## ellenbenny

ban26ana said:


> I posted the other day that I'm not a Disboutiquer, but your thread inspired me to sew.  So without further ado (sew without further ado? lol), here is my creation.  I made matching ducky dresses for my daughters.  They will wear them at dd#2's first birthday party in a few weeks.  Here she is modeling hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the list of firsts that this was for me:
> 
> First article of clothing I've sewn
> First time I threaded a sewing machine without my 7th grade sewing teacher looking over my shoulder, or a Youtube video showing me how
> First applique (absolutely wonderful directions!!!)
> First zigzag stitch (not so good) *ETA: I meant I didn't do a good job, not that the zigzag directions were bad.  I just found it hard to control the stitch.  Probably because I'm not a sewer. lol
> First time even hearing the words "pressing sheet," "Heat n Bond," and "stabilizer," let alone using them.
> First time using rick rack
> 
> Overall, I'm so happy with the dresses!  They're not perfect.  And I'll forbid any guest from actually looking at the zigzag stitching on the appliques (seriously, it looks bad).  But I think I'm on a roll.  I already bought material for another set of matching dresses.  I'm hooked!



Awesome job, and what a cutie!  You'll be making tons of stuff in no time now.  Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## jessica52877

ban26ana said:


> I posted the other day that I'm not a Disboutiquer, but your thread inspired me to sew.  So without further ado (sew without further ado? lol), here is my creation.  I made matching ducky dresses for my daughters.  They will wear them at dd#2's first birthday party in a few weeks.  Here she is modeling hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the list of firsts that this was for me:
> 
> First article of clothing I've sewn
> First time I threaded a sewing machine without my 7th grade sewing teacher looking over my shoulder, or a Youtube video showing me how
> First applique (absolutely wonderful directions!!!)
> First zigzag stitch (not so good) *ETA: I meant I didn't do a good job, not that the zigzag directions were bad.  I just found it hard to control the stitch.  Probably because I'm not a sewer. lol
> First time even hearing the words "pressing sheet," "Heat n Bond," and "stabilizer," let alone using them.
> First time using rick rack
> 
> Overall, I'm so happy with the dresses!  They're not perfect.  And I'll forbid any guest from actually looking at the zigzag stitching on the appliques (seriously, it looks bad).  But I think I'm on a roll.  I already bought material for another set of matching dresses.  I'm hooked!



I hope you stick around! What a cute dress on a little cutie! You did a great job!


----------



## tricia

jessica52877 said:


> I just made a cute little wallet with the key ring attached. The pattern was free with the bag I purchased yesterday. It turned out pretty cute and Dallas asked for one. I figure it is something he can help me sew too!



I was also going to ask for a pic, but I see you posted one later.  I have that pattern too, but haven't made it yet.  I guess I should give it a go.



kimmylaj said:


> those are great, my maid of honor filled me a basket for each of the 12 months for my shower. still one of my fave gifts.





jeniamt said:


> These are awesome!  What a wonderful gift. The mom to my flower girls made me a wall hanging quilt and it is one of my most treasured gifts.



Thanks guys.  Yesterday mom we getting worried that they wouldn't be appreciated, and you all know that a lot of work goes into gifts like this.  I told her not to worry, we know the girl and she will appreciate this gift.  In fact, her sister (who is married to my brother) has the Halloween one and she has tried to sneak it out of the house, but my brother wouldn't allow it.



jessica52877 said:


> I'll end the night with more pictures.
> 
> And because I love Dallas' bed! It is getting more and more crowded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has his whole row of puffles covered because his leg is up but as you can see he has way too many penguins and a few other animals! I made him make his bed today and when he does he hates to get under the covers that night!



Well, all your creations are great, but this shot is absolutely adorable.



teresajoy said:


>



Well there you are.  Congratulations to Corey, and awesome job on the last minute dress.



ban26ana said:


> I posted the other day that I'm not a Disboutiquer, but your thread inspired me to sew.  So without further ado (sew without further ado? lol), here is my creation.  I made matching ducky dresses for my daughters.  They will wear them at dd#2's first birthday party in a few weeks.  Here she is modeling hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Great job.  As long as you didn't do first time sewing my finger to a creation, you are doing great.


----------



## Adi12982

ban26ana said:


> I posted the other day that I'm not a Disboutiquer, but your thread inspired me to sew.  So without further ado (sew without further ado? lol), here is my creation.  I made matching ducky dresses for my daughters.  They will wear them at dd#2's first birthday party in a few weeks.  Here she is modeling hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the list of firsts that this was for me:
> 
> First article of clothing I've sewn
> First time I threaded a sewing machine without my 7th grade sewing teacher looking over my shoulder, or a Youtube video showing me how
> First applique (absolutely wonderful directions!!!)
> First zigzag stitch (not so good) *ETA: I meant I didn't do a good job, not that the zigzag directions were bad.  I just found it hard to control the stitch.  Probably because I'm not a sewer. lol
> First time even hearing the words "pressing sheet," "Heat n Bond," and "stabilizer," let alone using them.
> First time using rick rack
> 
> Overall, I'm so happy with the dresses!  They're not perfect.  And I'll forbid any guest from actually looking at the zigzag stitching on the appliques (seriously, it looks bad).  But I think I'm on a roll.  I already bought material for another set of matching dresses.  I'm hooked!



Very cute - and welcome - it's very addicting!


----------



## 1Prince3Princesses

jessica52877 said:


> Just because I love you'll I thought I would post some pictures. I get bored when I have nothing to read also.
> 
> Tricia, I love all that you have posted and it really always inspires me to go and make something different after seeing your posts (not just shirts). I did buy the bag pattern yesterday but haven't done anything with it yet. I probably had held off because she said you couldn't make them to sell. I find it so interesting when people put that in their patterns. I have no interest in selling bags but I always think what if. Some of the playfood patterns I totally refuse to purchase for that reason also. Most things you can figure out on your own if I take the time! I like seeing how others do things but usually get frustrated because Carla's patterns really are so professional vs alot of others I have purchased.
> 
> So, not really something you have never seen before, but a different spin on it.
> 
> Overalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pirates that took WAY too long to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the matching shorts. Not exactly what I had originally envisioned but darned if little girls shorts aren't so tiny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys, front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I made these all on Sunday, the day after ? asked about attaching appliques/patches. I hardly ever do it and that day I did it every way that is possible more or less!
> 
> For the new TS3 movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lots of Love from Lotso!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I wanted to throw in a totally unrelated picture that I just  that has been seen a million times, here you go!



I totally LOVE the Lotso shirts!!! You made them for my girls. We leave in 4 days for WDW and I know wearing those to go meet Lotso at MGM will be a highlight for them. Amazing work and THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

teresajoy said:


> My handsome young man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, I think I'm going to make him put on the robe again and pose with the gold tassel and cords! He will be happy with me.



LOL if he's anything like my little cousins that have just graduated, he'll jump at the chance to put on the robe and pose for you for hours- NOTS!!  Good luck with that!  Congrats on the graduation, and with honors!!  That's too bad they didn't have his cords for him, what a bummer!!  Here they make the high schoolers purchase their robes too, which I think is so silly, because when on earth will they ever wear those again!!??  

I love that your little girl really appreciates the things you make for her, I hope I'm so lucky one day!!  My youngest son is starting to enjoy the customs I make him...a little.



ban26ana said:


> I posted the other day that I'm not a Disboutiquer, but your thread inspired me to sew.  So without further ado (sew without further ado? lol), here is my creation.  I made matching ducky dresses for my daughters.  They will wear them at dd#2's first birthday party in a few weeks.  Here she is modeling hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the list of firsts that this was for me:
> 
> First article of clothing I've sewn
> First time I threaded a sewing machine without my 7th grade sewing teacher looking over my shoulder, or a Youtube video showing me how
> First applique (absolutely wonderful directions!!!)
> First zigzag stitch (not so good) *ETA: I meant I didn't do a good job, not that the zigzag directions were bad.  I just found it hard to control the stitch.  Probably because I'm not a sewer. lol
> First time even hearing the words "pressing sheet," "Heat n Bond," and "stabilizer," let alone using them.
> First time using rick rack
> 
> Overall, I'm so happy with the dresses!  They're not perfect.  And I'll forbid any guest from actually looking at the zigzag stitching on the appliques (seriously, it looks bad).  But I think I'm on a roll.  I already bought material for another set of matching dresses.  I'm hooked!



Well, looks like your a Disboutiquer now!!  You've post a picture of a sewing project, so now you're one of us 

Your daughter is so ADORABLE and I love her ducky dress!!  Nice job Momma!


----------



## tmh0206

ban26ana said:


> I posted the other day that I'm not a Disboutiquer, but your thread inspired me to sew.  So without further ado (sew without further ado? lol), here is my creation.  I made matching ducky dresses for my daughters.  They will wear them at dd#2's first birthday party in a few weeks.  Here she is modeling hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the list of firsts that this was for me:
> 
> First article of clothing I've sewn
> First time I threaded a sewing machine without my 7th grade sewing teacher looking over my shoulder, or a Youtube video showing me how
> First applique (absolutely wonderful directions!!!)
> First zigzag stitch (not so good) *ETA: I meant I didn't do a good job, not that the zigzag directions were bad.  I just found it hard to control the stitch.  Probably because I'm not a sewer. lol
> First time even hearing the words "pressing sheet," "Heat n Bond," and "stabilizer," let alone using them.
> First time using rick rack
> 
> Overall, I'm so happy with the dresses!  They're not perfect.  And I'll forbid any guest from actually looking at the zigzag stitching on the appliques (seriously, it looks bad).  But I think I'm on a roll.  I already bought material for another set of matching dresses.  I'm hooked!



SUPER CUTE!!! now you have posted pictures you MUST stay and share your future creations.


----------



## visitingapril09

teresajoy said:


> Hello all! I haven't been around much lately, but just spent the past couple of hours catching up! Some great stuff posted, as usual!
> 
> Corey, my oldest, graduated from high school with honors last Friday. As those of you who are on Facebook may know, I was a little upset with the school because they didn't give him his honors cords and tassel to wear at graduation. We were in Florida when they handed them out. And, when he asked for them, he was told he didn't have anything. Anywho, I did get them for him, after graduation and borrowed a robe for him to wear for some more pictures with his full garb on! (We paid $30to rent the robes, but we had to give them back. I post that because everyone keeps telling me they had to buy their robes....) So, here are some pictures I took of him last Friday.
> 
> My handsome young man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corey and his sisters. I made Lydia's dress the afternoon of the graduation. I had decided I was just going to have her wear something she already had. But, when I told her she started crying and said, "But ,I told Grandma that you were going to make me a new purple dress!....." (purple and white are the school colors, although Corey's robe looks more blueish in these pictures)So, thanks to Carla and the Simply Sweet pattern, Voila! New dress! This material is some I've had since Corey was a baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, I think I'm going to make him put on the robe again and pose with the gold tassel and cords! He will be happy with me.



I have a high school graduate this year too!! Congratulations.


----------



## billwendy

Ban26 - LOVE the ducky dress - ADORABLE (baby and dress)!!!

Teresa  - wow - Young Man!!!!! He looks very excited!! Is Lydia almost as tall as Arminda now? YIKES!!!

Jessica - LOVE Dallas' bed and pillowcase!!That is so funny he wont sleep under the covers if he has to make the bed - lol - I like his way of thinking!!!


----------



## teresajoy

ban26ana said:


> I posted the other day that I'm not a Disboutiquer, but your thread inspired me to sew.  So without further ado (sew without further ado? lol), here is my creation.  I made matching ducky dresses for my daughters.  They will wear them at dd#2's first birthday party in a few weeks.  Here she is modeling hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the list of firsts that this was for me:
> 
> First article of clothing I've sewn
> First time I threaded a sewing machine without my 7th grade sewing teacher looking over my shoulder, or a Youtube video showing me how
> First applique (absolutely wonderful directions!!!)
> First zigzag stitch (not so good) *ETA: I meant I didn't do a good job, not that the zigzag directions were bad.  I just found it hard to control the stitch.  Probably because I'm not a sewer. lol
> First time even hearing the words "pressing sheet," "Heat n Bond," and "stabilizer," let alone using them.
> First time using rick rack
> 
> Overall, I'm so happy with the dresses!  They're not perfect.  And I'll forbid any guest from actually looking at the zigzag stitching on the appliques (seriously, it looks bad).  But I think I'm on a roll.  I already bought material for another set of matching dresses.  I'm hooked!



I am SOOOO impressed!!!! WOW! I can't believe you put an applique on your first outfit!!!! You are on a roll! Go go GO!!!

And, yeah, you ARE a Disboutiquer! 



tricia said:


> Well there you are.  Congratulations to Corey, and awesome job on the last minute dress.



Thank you! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> LOL if he's anything like my little cousins that have just graduated, he'll jump at the chance to put on the robe and pose for you for hours- NOTS!!  Good luck with that!  Congrats on the graduation, and with honors!!  That's too bad they didn't have his cords for him, what a bummer!!  Here they make the high schoolers purchase their robes too, which I think is so silly, because when on earth will they ever wear those again!!??
> 
> I love that your little girl really appreciates the things you make for her, I hope I'm so lucky one day!!  My youngest son is starting to enjoy the customs I make him...a little.



I would have  liked to keep this robe, it's nice material.  

Both of my girls love me to make stuff for them. I feel very blessed! I just completely ran out of time to make Arminda something too! This dress has only been worn a few times, so I figured it would still feel special to her.  It is really fun to sew for my girls! 



visitingapril09 said:


> I have a high school graduate this year too!! Congratulations.



Congrats to you too! 



billwendy said:


> Teresa  - wow - Young Man!!!!! He looks very excited!! Is Lydia almost as tall as Arminda now? YIKES!!!


Thank you Wendy! He was pretty excited, so was I! Lydia is about 2.5 inches shorter than Arminda! Arminda had a growth spurt the other month (I think it was her first EVER!  ) and grew an inch, or they would be even closer!  I tell her it's fun when your little sister is the same size as you, because you can share clothes! I had to wait until I was 17 for that! She's lucky!


----------



## erikawolf2004

h518may said:


> This isn't Snow White, but this is what I did with Peter Pan material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have some of the Pinocchio material and haven't decided what to do with it.
> 
> 
> I am looking for ideas for a Epcot dress.  I bought this http://www.fabricparadise.com/cgi-bin/fabricshop/gallery.cgi?func=show&file=85&Category=27 and this http://www.ahfabrics.com/product_details.php?p_id=2498
> 
> I was thinking modified felix, but I would like some embroidery designs on the dress, so any ideas for designs.  I thought about what characters do you find around the worlds?  Any ideas would be great.
> 
> Thanks



Thank you for posting these...just what I was looking for.  I wasn't so sure about the word fabric, but I love it on your daughter's dress, might have to go back and get some...but I think the Snow White only had words, no pictures...which I like better...might have to check ebay and see if they have the words and pictures

The Epcot fabric is the same that I picked out, I just had a kind of Knot Dress...minus the knots  I really need to get around to posting what I have done.  I like simple simple patterns...too many steps and I can't seem to get it done


----------



## erikawolf2004

ban26ana said:


> I posted the other day that I'm not a Disboutiquer, but your thread inspired me to sew.  So without further ado (sew without further ado? lol), here is my creation.  I made matching ducky dresses for my daughters.  They will wear them at dd#2's first birthday party in a few weeks.  Here she is modeling hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the list of firsts that this was for me:
> 
> First article of clothing I've sewn
> First time I threaded a sewing machine without my 7th grade sewing teacher looking over my shoulder, or a Youtube video showing me how
> First applique (absolutely wonderful directions!!!)
> First zigzag stitch (not so good) *ETA: I meant I didn't do a good job, not that the zigzag directions were bad.  I just found it hard to control the stitch.  Probably because I'm not a sewer. lol
> First time even hearing the words "pressing sheet," "Heat n Bond," and "stabilizer," let alone using them.
> First time using rick rack
> 
> Overall, I'm so happy with the dresses!  They're not perfect.  And I'll forbid any guest from actually looking at the zigzag stitching on the appliques (seriously, it looks bad).  But I think I'm on a roll.  I already bought material for another set of matching dresses.  I'm hooked!



So cute, good for you.  Welcome to the club...it is totally addicting!!!


----------



## tmh0206

I started an applique on a t-shirt last night, but didnt pay attention and forgot to change the thread color at the appropriate time....can i take a seam ripper and take the applique off and start over or do I have to just toss the shirt and get a new one?


----------



## mirandag819

tmh0206 said:


> I started an applique on a t-shirt last night, but didnt pay attention and forgot to change the thread color at the appropriate time....can i take a seam ripper and take the applique off and start over or do I have to just toss the shirt and get a new one?



Depends on the color and density of the design, but I have done that plenty of times and usually can just change the color and start the step over again over top of the wrong color, usually it covers completely and I don't have to rip.


----------



## squirrel

I finished the Ariel dress.  Still a lot more to do!

I ended up without any daycare children again today.  I was able to get a few things done so far.  Now I'm off to make ice cream cone cupcakes for tomorrow.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hey all We are on the road almost to GA...got most of the sewing done but sometimes you just have to know your limitations.  
TJ congrats to Corey!!!  
Talk. To you all next week!


----------



## Disneymom1218

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hey all We are on the road almost to GA...got most of the sewing done but sometimes you just have to know your limitations.
> TJ congrats to Corey!!!
> Talk. To you all next week!


Have a fun and magical trip , can;t wait to see the pics when you get back.


----------



## t-beri

WOOHOO!!!  Mac wanted to go to Magic Kingdom for his birthday and we just didn't think it would be possible but we worked it out and are going this Wed-Fri!  We are only doing MK one day the other we will be hangin' at the pool and going to dinner for his b-day.
We missed our trip last year. I went and spent the day on property a couple of times but not to the parks. I haven't been to the parks since the Dis meet last february. 
YAY!
I think Lily will wear an existing custom Toy Story and AK are a little small (she could get away w/ TS though) but her patchwork skirt fits just fine and The little mermaid outfit Sue made for her b-day last year.  I think I'll try to whip something up for Vi though. Can't have her first trip w/ NO custom!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

t-beri said:


> WOOHOO!!!  Mac wanted to go to Magic Kingdom for his birthday and we just didn't think it would be possible but we worked it out and are going this Wed-Fri!  We are only doing MK one day the other we will be hangin' at the pool and going to dinner for his b-day.
> We missed our trip last year. I went and spent the day on property a couple of times but not to the parks. I haven't been to the parks since the Dis meet last february.
> YAY!
> I think Lily will wear an existing custom Toy Story and AK are a little small (she could get away w/ TS though) but her patchwork skirt fits just fine and The little mermaid outfit Sue made for her b-day last year.  I think I'll try to whip something up for Vi though. Can't have her first trip w/ NO custom!!


I am so happy for you.  I am sure wearing clothes again is just fine.  We do it.  Please post pictures if you have time.


----------



## CruisinEars

Okay, here is the first completed real fabric (not tester fabric)  reversible doll skirt. The pattern is the free wrap skirt from YCMT.
Also, the white "cape" is the tester skirt. My dd used some thread and ended up gathering the side. We thought it looked cute that way.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Oh my gosh...I am soooooo behind on the thread!!!!  I have some pics, but I need to get them on my computer.

Everything I've seen so far (I still have, like, ten pages to read!!) is awesome, as usual.  Why is summer busier than the school year?!?!


----------



## visitingapril09

squirrel said:


> I finished the Ariel dress.  Still a lot more to do!
> 
> I ended up without any daycare children again today.  I was able to get a few things done so far.  Now I'm off to make ice cream cone cupcakes for tomorrow.



Love it, it is so pretty!


----------



## aboveH20

jessica52877 said:


> Dallas liked it though! We leave tomorrow to go to Partiot's Point for 3 days and sleep on a ship. Not sure what I think of that. I just want to go to the beach!!!



Your handiwork is amazing.  Like so many others I enjoy seeing all of the creativity (and love of family!) on this board even though I don't currently have anyone to sew for.

I went to *Patriot's Point* when I was in South Carolina for my son's graduation from nuclear power school.  It was expecially meaningful for me because I spent time in the memorial section and was able to find my mother's brother's name on a plaque of those "on eternal service in the sea." 

Hope you get some sleep!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

squirrel said:


> I finished the Ariel dress.  Still a lot more to do!
> 
> I ended up without any daycare children again today.  I was able to get a few things done so far.  Now I'm off to make ice cream cone cupcakes for tomorrow.



Very pretty!  i love that fabric!  I am working on a dress right now using that fabric in some the of strips and on back of the shirt.


----------



## WDWAtLast

OK, after losing my multi quote 3 times - I am posting to say I Love these!!! Will post my comments in the next post, so I don't lose everything again! lol



2cutekidz said:


> I'm soooooo excited!  I actually have MY own trip to sew for!  So here is the first custom for our October trip.  I had a tee in '98 that was the inspiration for this set.  I'm going to make myself a matching tee too.





jessica52877 said:


> Just because I love you'll I thought I would post some pictures. I get bored when I have nothing to read also.
> 
> Tricia, I love all that you have posted and it really always inspires me to go and make something different after seeing your posts (not just shirts). I did buy the bag pattern yesterday but haven't done anything with it yet. I probably had held off because she said you couldn't make them to sell. I find it so interesting when people put that in their patterns. I have no interest in selling bags but I always think what if. Some of the playfood patterns I totally refuse to purchase for that reason also. Most things you can figure out on your own if I take the time! I like seeing how others do things but usually get frustrated because Carla's patterns really are so professional vs alot of others I have purchased.
> 
> So, not really something you have never seen before, but a different spin on it.
> 
> Overalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pirates that took WAY too long to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the matching shorts. Not exactly what I had originally envisioned but darned if little girls shorts aren't so tiny!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys, front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I made these all on Sunday, the day after ? asked about attaching appliques/patches. I hardly ever do it and that day I did it every way that is possible more or less!
> 
> For the new TS3 movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lots of Love from Lotso!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I wanted to throw in a totally unrelated picture that I just  that has been seen a million times, here you go!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Whew - now that I got the pics posted, I love the above customs!!! We are tentatively planning a trip to the World in October 2011 for my youngest dd's 8th birthday.  Last year, when my oldest turned 8, she would only wear one of the custom sundresses that I made while we were at WDW - so I was thrilled to see these "grown up" customs perfect for tweens!!! The girls will be 8 and 10 in 2011.  Plus I will need to come up with costumes because we plan to go to MNSVSHP!!

Now that school is out, I hope to sew and be able to keep up with this thread!  I did find that the Tomball Walmart (North Houston) still has a fabric department - YAY! And there is a new-ish Quilt store not far from me (290/Barker Cypress area) called Quiltworks that I can't wait to check out!! They even have "learn to sew" classes for kids - I may look into it - my now almost 9 year old wants to learn, and if someone else taught her the basics, i think it would be better then I could show her the "fun" stuff! lol


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Jessica:  Hunter loves the toy story creatures and had me scroll down to Bert and Earnie,  he didn't know their names but liked them a lot.



ban26ana said:


> I posted the other day that I'm not a Disboutiquer, but your thread inspired me to sew.  So without further ado (sew without further ado? lol), here is my creation.  I made matching ducky dresses for my daughters.  They will wear them at dd#2's first birthday party in a few weeks.  Here she is modeling hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the list of firsts that this was for me:
> 
> First article of clothing I've sewn
> First time I threaded a sewing machine without my 7th grade sewing teacher looking over my shoulder, or a Youtube video showing me how
> First applique (absolutely wonderful directions!!!)
> First zigzag stitch (not so good) *ETA: I meant I didn't do a good job, not that the zigzag directions were bad.  I just found it hard to control the stitch.  Probably because I'm not a sewer. lol
> First time even hearing the words "pressing sheet," "Heat n Bond," and "stabilizer," let alone using them.
> First time using rick rack
> 
> Overall, I'm so happy with the dresses!  They're not perfect.  And I'll forbid any guest from actually looking at the zigzag stitching on the appliques (seriously, it looks bad).  But I think I'm on a roll.  I already bought material for another set of matching dresses.  I'm hooked!


Very cute dress!  You will love sewing and it shows in the detail you put into this dress.  I can't wait to see what else you make.  And Welcome.



tmh0206 said:


> I started an applique on a t-shirt last night, but didnt pay attention and forgot to change the thread color at the appropriate time....can i take a seam ripper and take the applique off and start over or do I have to just toss the shirt and get a new one?


I am the queen of ruined shirts and I do usually save the backs for cleaning clothes and throw out the rest.  However, I have been told to remake the design on a different piece of fabric and put it on top, like a patch, over the ruined design.  Ripping it out won't work. JMO



squirrel said:


> I finished the Ariel dress.  Still a lot more to do!
> 
> I ended up without any daycare children again today.  I was able to get a few things done so far.  Now I'm off to make ice cream cone cupcakes for tomorrow.


Very cute dress, sorry about the child care issues.  Summer does create problems.


----------



## squirrel

Not worried about the no kids showing up.  I've been paid.  It's just unusual for me not to have children M-F.  Two days in a row is really strange.

Now that I figured out how to make the Simply Sweet, it looks like my niece is getting mostly that style for WDW.  Any other easy patterns out there you think I can make on my own?

I do want to do a reversable A-line but I don't have fabric that won't show through.


----------



## bear_mom

Can someone help me? I wanted to make my dds an A-line top, but older dd is measuring 28" across the chest. Is there a way to enlarge this pattern by one size? 

TIA,
Emily


----------



## celerystalker

Hi everyone! I used to be a disboutiquer (well, I CABd everything, but I posted a lot!). 

I don't have kids of my own, so I make horrible things for other kids or weird stuff for myself. 

When I get a picture of it, I'll post the toga I made for myself this week. 

I work for a non profit dialysis company in Nashville. Our annual kidney camp was this week and I had a blast - our theme for prom was the grecian gardens. Since I didn't have a prom dress handy, I took apart two t-shirts and sewed them into a toga. 
I got lots of "compliments." 

Anyway, in talking about volunteering (and Disney - I can't ever stop talking about it!) I found out one of my coworkers is involved with our local make a wish chapter. 
Finally! A connection for me to share my disney mania locally! 

I let my friend April know I have the hookup on a bunch of wonderful people who love to sew for make a wish kids. 

One two year old little boy has his trip coming up at the end of June. I want to make something for him, but I've never gotten the hang of applique - I'll try some, but I'm trying to think of other things I can make. 
He loves John Deere, so I'm thinking a crayon roll up for large crayons. 
Can anyone else think of something else? 

I sent HeatherSue and Teresa a message on facebook, but I haven't heard back yet. 
And I got impatient. ha.


----------



## TinaLala

CruisinEars said:


> Okay, here is the first completed real fabric (not tester fabric)  reversible doll skirt. The pattern is the free wrap skirt from YCMT.
> Also, the white "cape" is the tester skirt. My dd used some thread and ended up gathering the side. We thought it looked cute that way.



Very cool!  I make AG clothes too, so I know it's not easy!


----------



## squirrel

bear_mom said:


> Can someone help me? I wanted to make my dds an A-line top, but older dd is measuring 28" across the chest. Is there a way to enlarge this pattern by one size?
> 
> TIA,
> Emily



If it's just one size up cut the same amount from the size down extra all the way around.  So if you are making a size 5 from a size 4 just add the same amount (from size 3 to size 4) all the way around the size 4.  It gets a bit tricker around the arm but, I'm sure you can figure it out. 

Hope that makes sense.  I've done that to make a pattern smaller or larger.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Update on my dad -  He went to the surgeon for the biopsy and they said they are 90% sure it is a fatty tumor and they are usually benign. He goes in to tthe hospital on the 22nd to have it removed, should be same day surgery. Thank you all for your prayers that you have sent so far. We are so very much hoping that the surgeon is right and it is benign. Dad was making a "Bucket List" already. It was worrying us more to see him doing this and preparing for them to tell him it is cancer like he would have immediately died instead of getting treatments and fighting it.  He is in a better mood, more optimistic now and seems back to himself.
Thanks again everyone.
carol --- I will let you know how surgery goes too.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

We just got back from doing our little town yardsale = it was fun and we made just over $200 that will go right to our Camp Promise plane tickets! Yay!! I even sold a few bows, fuzzy flip flops and tshirt dresses. Wish I could have sold them all though!! My cousin was there selling silly bandz and bubble guns and he made $400 bucks!! CAn you believe it!!! I have to admit, I love silly bandz myself!!

Sooo.....something is up with my serger. Billy looked at it last night and things something is bent. I had been sewing and a needle broke...doesnt work right since then and I made sure every thing was clean and clear. Any ideas how much a repair might cost? Its just the Walmart serger , which has been faithfaithful to me!!! But at least I got hannah's VHC dress done. 

Well, my mom is going to go to Brazil again in August. Does anyone have any ideas of what I (or we?) couldm make this year for them? We need 50 things, and last year some of my Dis'er Sisters helped me to make wristlets for the dear women there. What would be cute and as easy to transport as them?????? All ideas would be helpful!!!

The other thing is that we might be going to Disney Land in November!!!! So - what do you guys think? I know I have to look into the HoJo's right??? what else?

Love all the beautiful creations and babies!! CUTE!!


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> We just got back from doing our little town yardsale = it was fun and we made just over $200 that will go right to our Camp Promise plane tickets! Yay!! I even sold a few bows, fuzzy flip flops and tshirt dresses. Wish I could have sold them all though!! My cousin was there selling silly bandz and bubble guns and he made $400 bucks!! CAn you believe it!!! I have to admit, I love silly bandz myself!!
> 
> Sooo.....something is up with my serger. Billy looked at it last night and things something is bent. I had been sewing and a needle broke...doesnt work right since then and I made sure every thing was clean and clear. Any ideas how much a repair might cost? Its just the Walmart serger , which has been faithfaithful to me!!! But at least I got hannah's VHC dress done.
> 
> Well, my mom is going to go to Brazil again in August. Does anyone have any ideas of what I (or we?) couldm make this year for them? We need 50 things, and last year some of my Dis'er Sisters helped me to make wristlets for the dear women there. What would be cute and as easy to transport as them?????? All ideas would be helpful!!!
> 
> The other thing is that we might be going to Disney Land in November!!!! So - what do you guys think? I know I have to look into the HoJo's right??? what else?
> 
> Love all the beautiful creations and babies!! CUTE!!



You may have damaged your cutter - I've not done it, but I've heard that they're not very difficult to replace.  You might want to give that a try.


----------



## lovesdumbo

LOVE the ducky dress!!! Such a great job and what a cutie!!!

Theresa-congrats to Corey!!!




squirrel said:


> Now that I figured out how to make the Simply Sweet, it looks like my niece is getting mostly that style for WDW.  Any other easy patterns out there you think I can make on my own?
> 
> I do want to do a reversable A-line but I don't have fabric that won't show through.


I always just line the A-line in muslin and don't make it reversable.

I've used the tiered flouncy sundress pattern but modified a bit. http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Tiered-Flouncy-Sundress.htm  I love the style but hate gathering so I use the bodice of this pattern and construction style but make it as an a-line.  Cute and super quick too.  I use bias binding onthe hem too. 





bear_mom said:


> Can someone help me? I wanted to make my dds an A-line top, but older dd is measuring 28" across the chest. Is there a way to enlarge this pattern by one size?
> 
> TIA,
> Emily


You might be able just add a bit to the straight side of the pattern that you put on the fold.  Not sure if the arm holes would work though.




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Update on my dad -  He went to the surgeon for the biopsy and they said they are 90% sure it is a fatty tumor and they are usually benign. He goes in to tthe hospital on the 22nd to have it removed, should be same day surgery. Thank you all for your prayers that you have sent so far. We are so very much hoping that the surgeon is right and it is benign. Dad was making a "Bucket List" already. It was worrying us more to see him doing this and preparing for them to tell him it is cancer like he would have immediately died instead of getting treatments and fighting it.  He is in a better mood, more optimistic now and seems back to himself.
> Thanks again everyone.
> carol --- I will let you know how surgery goes too.



What wonderful news!


----------



## glitzybabes

Does anyone know if any custom costume makers? I have looked online and have had no luck. I was looking for someone to make a cheap Lillian Gracey costume from the haunted mansion for my dd11, Really just the dress and maybe the little shaw. I was going to paint the flowers on myself. Here is a picture of Lillian. 

i found a perfect pattern for the dress but it is vintage and not the right size for my dd. C on the pattern
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-BUTT-TU...cmd=ViewItem&pt=AU_Sewing&hash=item4aa08e893b


----------



## teresajoy

squirrel said:


> I finished the Ariel dress.  Still a lot more to do!
> 
> I ended up without any daycare children again today.  I was able to get a few things done so far.  Now I'm off to make ice cream cone cupcakes for tomorrow.


Very cute!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hey all We are on the road almost to GA...got most of the sewing done but sometimes you just have to know your limitations.
> TJ congrats to Corey!!!
> Talk. To you all next week!



Have fun!!! You deserve a vacation! 



CruisinEars said:


> Okay, here is the first completed real fabric (not tester fabric)  reversible doll skirt. The pattern is the free wrap skirt from YCMT.
> Also, the white "cape" is the tester skirt. My dd used some thread and ended up gathering the side. We thought it looked cute that way.


I love this!!! It's adoarble! 


aboveH20 said:


> Your handiwork is amazing.  Like so many others I enjoy seeing all of the creativity (and love of family!) on this board even though I don't currently have anyone to sew for.
> 
> I went to *Patriot's Point* when I was in South Carolina for my son's graduation from nuclear power school.  It was expecially meaningful for me because I spent time in the memorial section and was able to find my mother's brother's name on a plaque of those "on eternal service in the sea."
> 
> Hope you get some sleep!



How special that you found your mother and brother's names. Do you mind if I ask what happened to them? 



bear_mom said:


> Can someone help me? I wanted to make my dds an A-line top, but older dd is measuring 28" across the chest. Is there a way to enlarge this pattern by one size?
> 
> TIA,
> Emily



There is a chart in the bookmarks or in the Disboutique blog (links in my siggy for both) that you should be able to use to upsize the pattern. 



celerystalker said:


> Hi everyone! I used to be a disboutiquer (well, I CABd everything, but I posted a lot!).
> 
> I don't have kids of my own, so I make horrible things for other kids or weird stuff for myself.
> 
> When I get a picture of it, I'll post the toga I made for myself this week.
> 
> I work for a non profit dialysis company in Nashville. Our annual kidney camp was this week and I had a blast - our theme for prom was the grecian gardens. Since I didn't have a prom dress handy, I took apart two t-shirts and sewed them into a toga.
> I got lots of "compliments."
> 
> Anyway, in talking about volunteering (and Disney - I can't ever stop talking about it!) I found out one of my coworkers is involved with our local make a wish chapter.
> Finally! A connection for me to share my disney mania locally!
> 
> I let my friend April know I have the hookup on a bunch of wonderful people who love to sew for make a wish kids.
> 
> One two year old little boy has his trip coming up at the end of June. I want to make something for him, but I've never gotten the hang of applique - I'll try some, but I'm trying to think of other things I can make.
> He loves John Deere, so I'm thinking a crayon roll up for large crayons.
> Can anyone else think of something else?
> 
> I sent HeatherSue and Teresa a message on facebook, but I haven't heard back yet.
> And I got impatient. ha.



Hi Amber! I got your message, but I've had a busy weekend!  It's nice to see you around!


----------



## teresajoy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Update on my dad -  He went to the surgeon for the biopsy and they said they are 90% sure it is a fatty tumor and they are usually benign. He goes in to tthe hospital on the 22nd to have it removed, should be same day surgery. Thank you all for your prayers that you have sent so far. We are so very much hoping that the surgeon is right and it is benign. Dad was making a "Bucket List" already. It was worrying us more to see him doing this and preparing for them to tell him it is cancer like he would have immediately died instead of getting treatments and fighting it.  He is in a better mood, more optimistic now and seems back to himself.
> Thanks again everyone.
> carol --- I will let you know how surgery goes too.


That is very encouraging news!!! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> We just got back from doing our little town yardsale = it was fun and we made just over $200 that will go right to our Camp Promise plane tickets! Yay!! I even sold a few bows, fuzzy flip flops and tshirt dresses. Wish I could have sold them all though!! My cousin was there selling silly bandz and bubble guns and he made $400 bucks!! CAn you believe it!!! I have to admit, I love silly bandz myself!!
> 
> Sooo.....something is up with my serger. Billy looked at it last night and things something is bent. I had been sewing and a needle broke...doesnt work right since then and I made sure every thing was clean and clear. Any ideas how much a repair might cost? Its just the Walmart serger , which has been faithfaithful to me!!! But at least I got hannah's VHC dress done.
> 
> Well, my mom is going to go to Brazil again in August. Does anyone have any ideas of what I (or we?) couldm make this year for them? We need 50 things, and last year some of my Dis'er Sisters helped me to make wristlets for the dear women there. What would be cute and as easy to transport as them?????? All ideas would be helpful!!!
> 
> The other thing is that we might be going to Disney Land in November!!!! So - what do you guys think? I know I have to look into the HoJo's right??? what else?
> 
> Love all the beautiful creations and babies!! CUTE!!



I love Silly Banz too! I still haven't been able to find them around us though! 

That is not good about your serger!! I hope you get it fixed quickly and cheaply! 

Exciting news about DisneyLand!!!



lovesdumbo said:


> Theresa-congrats to Corey!!!



Thank you! 

I hate gathering too!


glitzybabes said:


> Does anyone know if any custom costume makers? I have looked online and have had no luck. I was looking for someone to make a cheap Lillian Gracey costume from the haunted mansion for my dd11, Really just the dress and maybe the little shaw. I was going to paint the flowers on myself. Here is a picture of Lillian.
> 
> i found a perfect pattern for the dress but it is vintage and not the right size for my dd. C on the pattern
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-BUTT-TU...cmd=ViewItem&pt=AU_Sewing&hash=item4aa08e893b



Not sure what you mean when you say cheap. I wouldn't think a costume like that would be cheap, but your idea and mine of cheap might be different! I would think you would be looking at around $75 at least.


----------



## erikawolf2004

squirrel said:


> Not worried about the no kids showing up.  I've been paid.  It's just unusual for me not to have children M-F.  Two days in a row is really strange.
> 
> Now that I figured out how to make the Simply Sweet, it looks like my niece is getting mostly that style for WDW.  Any other easy patterns out there you think I can make on my own?
> 
> I do want to do a reversable A-line but I don't have fabric that won't show through.



Indygo Junction makes are really cute Knot Dress, super easy...I don't make the knot part, just sew the straps into the front, just like the back.  I have made it several times for my daughter, I have put an apron on the front sometimes, others not, you can at trims to make it extra fun....I love Matilda Jane so you could get lots of ideas off her site.


----------



## squirrel

This is my next fabric to work with.






I was think of doing a Simply Sweet with a purple bodice.  I was also thinking of cutting out one of the princesses to applique but it will be tricky as there isn't a straight line.

My other idea is to make it a reversable A-line with the purple on one side and the princesses on the other.  I could also applique a princess onto the purple side.

I have some small purple (darker than the fabric) and pink butterfly buttons.  






What do you think?  Which princess do you think will be the easiest to applique as there aren't any straight lines.


----------



## squirrel

erikawolf2004 said:


> Indygo Junction makes are really cute Knot Dress, super easy...I don't make the knot part, just sew the straps into the front, just like the back.  I have made it several times for my daughter, I have put an apron on the front sometimes, others not, you can at trims to make it extra fun....I love Matilda Jane so you could get lots of ideas off her site.



Where would I find this Indygo Junction?


I think I found the dress you were talking about.  This is the one I found Sister Smocks - IJ803
http://www.indygojunctioninc.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=126_193&products_id=762

Maybe it's just me, but it looks a lot like the Simply Sweet.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

squirrel said:


> I was think of doing a Simply Sweet with a purple bodice.  I was also thinking of cutting out one of the princesses to applique but it will be tricky as there isn't a straight line.
> 
> 
> What do you think?  Which princess do you think will be the easiest to applique as there aren't any straight lines.



I like the Simply Sweet better than the A-line, my girls prefer skirts with twirl.  It looks to me like you could cut straight lines around Cinderella the easiest...even if you get some of the design from the others nearby, they'd most likely be covered up with the satin stitch as you sew.  Love the fabric, that's a new one to me...where did you find it?


----------



## squirrel

I found it at Wal-Mart up here in Chilliwack, it was in the discount bin and I got 1.4 metres.  When I opened up the fabric it had a 1 1/2 inch cut on the edge exactly half way.

You are right, she will like the Simply Sweet more.  She loves twirling.


----------



## ellenbenny

I haven't contributed anything in a while due to being on vacation for a week and then having to catch up on real life before getting back to sewing, but yesterday I finally made a couple of things...

Cathy dress Minnie style for my granddaughter.  This dress goes together very quickly using rolled hems on the neck and hem ruffles, and comes out so cute!





and the new Sis Boom Boxer Short pattern for my DS21






I only made him one pair since I have to mail them to him and have him try them on before I make any more, but I do like the pattern and it goes together pretty quickly.


----------



## NiniMorris

squirrel said:


> Where would I find this Indygo Junction?
> 
> 
> I think I found the dress you were talking about.  This is the one I found Sister Smocks - IJ803
> http://www.indygojunctioninc.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=126_193&products_id=762
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but it looks a lot like the Simply Sweet.



Wow...that DOES look like the Simply Sweet!  Now I know why I immediately loved the Simply Sweet when I first found it!

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ellenbenny said:


> I haven't contributed anything in a while due to being on vacation for a week and then having to catch up on real life before getting back to sewing, but yesterday I finally made a couple of things...
> 
> Cathy dress Minnie style for my granddaughter.  This dress goes together very quickly using rolled hems on the neck and hem ruffles, and comes out so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the new Sis Boom Boxer Short pattern for my DS21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only made him one pair since I have to mail them to him and have him try them on before I make any more, but I do like the pattern and it goes together pretty quickly.


Did you have a nice vacation?  The dress is cute but DS went by and he likes the shorts.  Loves the sharks, they are very original.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> We just got back from doing our little town yardsale = it was fun and we made just over $200 that will go right to our Camp Promise plane tickets! Yay!! I even sold a few bows, fuzzy flip flops and tshirt dresses. Wish I could have sold them all though!! My cousin was there selling silly bandz and bubble guns and he made $400 bucks!! CAn you believe it!!! I have to admit, I love silly bandz myself!!
> 
> Sooo.....something is up with my serger. Billy looked at it last night and things something is bent. I had been sewing and a needle broke...doesnt work right since then and I made sure every thing was clean and clear. Any ideas how much a repair might cost? Its just the Walmart serger , which has been faithfaithful to me!!! But at least I got hannah's VHC dress done.
> 
> Well, my mom is going to go to Brazil again in August. Does anyone have any ideas of what I (or we?) couldm make this year for them? We need 50 things, and last year some of my Dis'er Sisters helped me to make wristlets for the dear women there. What would be cute and as easy to transport as them?????? All ideas would be helpful!!!
> 
> The other thing is that we might be going to Disney Land in November!!!! So - what do you guys think? I know I have to look into the HoJo's right??? what else?
> 
> Love all the beautiful creations and babies!! CUTE!!


Wendy, Glad it all went so well for your Camp Promise garage sale.  Thank goodness we don't have a silly band craze here.  I don't think the kids even know what they are here.  I have seen them in the city but the schools are so strict, they won't allow them.

I can't think of anything yet to make but will keep it in the back of my mind.  Umm, no nothing.

We leave for DL in a month and we really like DLH or GCV.  Being onsite is just easier for us but Hojo's is nice.  I think you can see WoC if you stay in the villas.  Bonus!


----------



## ellenbenny

MinnieVanMom said:


> Did you have a nice vacation?  The dress is cute but DS went by and he likes the shorts.  Loves the sharks, they are very original.



Thanks, we did have a very nice vacation, did a one week cruise to Bermuda, sailing out of Bayonne, New Jersey.  It was about a 6 hour drive to the port, but the first time we could cruise without flying and we loved that aspect! 

I like the shorts too, now let's hope my DS does!


----------



## aboveH20

teresajoy said:


> How special that you found your mother and brother's names. Do you mind if I ask what happened to them?



It was my mother's brother, not my mother as well.  Her brother was a navy pilot during WW II and was shot down flying a mission somewhere in the Pacific.  (To this day she hates the song, "I'll Be Home for Christmas" because they were expecting him for the holiday, and got The News instead.)  

Patriot's Point in South Carolina and Battleship Cove in Massachusetts are amazing places to visit because they really bring home the fact that the statistics of war are real people . . . someones' son, someone's fiance, someone's father.

There are great tours of the boats and lots of display cases with personal effects, historial pieces, and photos galore.  It was very interesting to read the day's logs, especailly when the schedule included a burial at sea, and to see the hammocks/bunks where the crew slept, the galley where food was prepared, the barbershop, brig, dentist's office, etc.

Very educational, very enlightening, very sobering.

Okay, that was way more than you wanted to know.  I'm done.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hey everybody,
I know I have been MIA for a while.
We went on a short vacation to Cape Cod, we were able to use my cousins' beach house, which was great, weather was so-so. But it was a nice, quiet get away for a long weekend, left Fri and came home Tue.
We came home to find my senior labrador seemed to be waiting for us before she let go. She was struggling to walk that evening, and struggling to eat (she had a mini stroke a couple weeks ago) and I believe she had another one. She could not stand up Wed morning and I knew it was time. When she tried, she had no control over her legs. It was heartbreaking. I called our vet and he came to the house with a vet tech later in the afternoon to put her to sleep.
She would have been 16 in October. 
I figured nobody wanted to cook or clean up so we took Jessie our other dog out to eat with us- we went to 5 Guys Burger and Fries and got her a hot dog and then went to our favorite ice cream/farm and ordered her a pup cup (ice cream with dog treats)
The first few days were really hard, but it's made me more aware of Jessie, only 8 and made me realize we have been holding her back and it's time for lots of exercise.

I think I may get into fostering again, I found a group that needs temp foster homes (wed to fri) and that might be a great way to get started again. I will talk to Tom when he is awake.

AND...when I got home I learned my Dad had been hospitalized. He had a nasty eye infection and then turns out he has shingles in his eye, however, his white blood cell count was at 0, so they wouldn't release him. He also has no feeling in his chin/lower lip, side of his jaw, and they have found that it's the cancer ma-tastes there, they will attempt radiation on it, which has big risks. He got out Sat morning and is home, grouchy, and dictarorial, but doing okay. LOL. But it worries me, he is becoming more and more frail and having more pain, we worry about spinal colapse. But God will see me through and I will trust in Him. It's the only way to get thru this. His 71st birthday was Friday, he always looked and acted about 10 years younger, but it seems age has now flipped and he looks like he's 80 now.

Sorry for the novel. I haven't done any sewing recently.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm looking for directions to a dress someone here made a while back...it was red and the entire skirt had rows and rows of ruffles.  I know Teresa was going to put it in the bookmarks, but I can't find it...I know I'm not using the correct name for it in the search, but I've run out of ideas for suggestions. 

TIA for the help...Rebecca wants a Fancy Nancy dress that looks just like this one, in sparkly purple fabric.  The one at Target is too itchy, and she wants it to wear to preschool, not as a costume.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I finished my sewing projects for my guests that came in from out of town this weekend just in the knick of time!!  Literally, I was putting the soft iron on interfacing to the back of the embroidered t shirts as they were calling to say they just pulled into their hotel   Nothing like working to the last second, right?

Sadly, I don't have any pictures of the girls in their outfits because they wanted to play with my boys instead try on clothes- KIDS!!  So here's the finished projects, I think by the second Audrey skirt I got a better system going for the butt ruffles.  I'm not sure why the top layer of ruffles on the larger skirt looks so crooked though, because it wasn't in person...maybe just the way it was placed on the floor for pictures   I'm bummed I don't have pictures of them on the girls, I hope my friend snaps some pictures when/if they decide to wear them.


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey everybody,
> I know I have been MIA for a while.
> We went on a short vacation to Cape Cod, we were able to use my cousins' beach house, which was great, weather was so-so. But it was a nice, quiet get away for a long weekend, left Fri and came home Tue.
> We came home to find my senior labrador seemed to be waiting for us before she let go. She was struggling to walk that evening, and struggling to eat (she had a mini stroke a couple weeks ago) and I believe she had another one. She could not stand up Wed morning and I knew it was time. When she tried, she had no control over her legs. It was heartbreaking. I called our vet and he came to the house with a vet tech later in the afternoon to put her to sleep.
> She would have been 16 in October.
> I figured nobody wanted to cook or clean up so we took Jessie our other dog out to eat with us- we went to 5 Guys Burger and Fries and got her a hot dog and then went to our favorite ice cream/farm and ordered her a pup cup (ice cream with dog treats)
> The first few days were really hard, but it's made me more aware of Jessie, only 8 and made me realize we have been holding her back and it's time for lots of exercise.
> 
> I think I may get into fostering again, I found a group that needs temp foster homes (wed to fri) and that might be a great way to get started again. I will talk to Tom when he is awake.
> 
> AND...when I got home I learned my Dad had been hospitalized. He had a nasty eye infection and then turns out he has shingles in his eye, however, his white blood cell count was at 0, so they wouldn't release him. He also has no feeling in his chin/lower lip, side of his jaw, and they have found that it's the cancer ma-tastes there, they will attempt radiation on it, which has big risks. He got out Sat morning and is home, grouchy, and dictarorial, but doing okay. LOL. But it worries me, he is becoming more and more frail and having more pain, we worry about spinal colapse. But God will see me through and I will trust in Him. It's the only way to get thru this. His 71st birthday was Friday, he always looked and acted about 10 years younger, but it seems age has now flipped and he looks like he's 80 now.
> 
> Sorry for the novel. I haven't done any sewing recently.



It seems like you have had more than your share of stress lately.  So sorry about the loss of your sweet lab!    And I hope your dad can at least get some relief from pain.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I finished my sewing projects for my guests that came in from out of town this weekend just in the knick of time!!  Literally, I was putting the soft iron on interfacing to the back of the embroidered t shirts as they were calling to say they just pulled into their hotel   Nothing like working to the last second, right?
> 
> Sadly, I don't have any pictures of the girls in their outfits because they wanted to play with my boys instead try on clothes- KIDS!!  So here's the finished projects, I think by the second Audrey skirt I got a better system going for the butt ruffles.  I'm not sure why the top layer of ruffles on the larger skirt looks so crooked though, because it wasn't in person...maybe just the way it was placed on the floor for pictures   I'm bummed I don't have pictures of them on the girls, I hope my friend snaps some pictures when/if they decide to wear them.




I think the outfits are absolutely adorable and you did such a great job on them!  I hope you get some pics of them wearing them.  I know what that is like because I make things for my granddaughter, and don't always get to see them on her or see pics.  I'm not sure they really appreciate it, but I keep making her things anyway.


----------



## jeniamt

Love everything that has been posted lately.  I've been checking the boards from my iphone which makes it nearly impossible to multi-quote.  I'm off to the Annapolis Quilt Show.  I'm not really making quilts anymore but am  excited to see everyone's work as well as all the vendors!!!!  Watch out Disney Visa!!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

I have been missing lately because my hubby had back surgery on Thurs.  All is well, but I have no help with the kids so I am tired.

I ran to Walmart for the basics and I wanted to show what I found:






The panel was a little more than I have seen online ($6.96) but the other stuff was only $4.44 a yard!


----------



## dancer_mom

[





> QUOTE=ban26ana;36961713]I posted the other day that I'm not a Disboutiquer, but your thread inspired me to sew.  So without further ado (sew without further ado? lol), here is my creation.  I made matching ducky dresses for my daughters.  They will wear them at dd#2's first birthday party in a few weeks.  Here she is modeling hers.



Super cute dress!  I too got addicted to sewing through this thread - I haven't even attempted an applique yet though - great job.



> CruisinEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here is the first completed real fabric (not tester fabric)  reversible doll skirt. The pattern is the free wrap skirt from YCMT.
> Also, the white "cape" is the tester skirt. My dd used some thread and ended up gathering the side. We thought it looked cute that way.
Click to expand...


Cute skirt - I really like that pattern



> squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my next fabric to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that fabric.  Are the princesses fairly small??  I am wanting to make a dress with princess fabric for my daughter but I feel like all the princess fabric out there has really large characters.  Where did you find this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was think of doing a Simply Sweet with a purple bodice.  I was also thinking of cutting out one of the princesses to applique but it will be tricky as there isn't a straight line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't help with the question about the applique but I think the simply sweet with a purple bodice is a cute idea.
Click to expand...


----------



## erikawolf2004

squirrel said:


> Where would I find this Indygo Junction?
> 
> 
> I think I found the dress you were talking about.  This is the one I found Sister Smocks - IJ803
> http://www.indygojunctioninc.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=126_193&products_id=762
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but it looks a lot like the Simply Sweet.



Yep, that is the one I have used alot, I don't have the Simply Sweet, they do look kind of similair, but a bit different.  You could probably use your simple sweet pattern and just alter it a bit to make it look like this.  Maybe add a apron and a border around the bottom


----------



## squirrel

I don't own the Simply Sweet pattern, I just made my own that looks like it.  I should have lots of the purple fabric.  I will add a purple bottom to it to make it different than the other dresses I have made so far.

The princesses are 2.5-4.5" tall.

The poster that suggested Cinderella, I'm guessing you were thinking the oval one?  I do like that idea as we will be eating at 1900 Park Fare for dinner.  I will also be making her a Belle dress sometime soon.


----------



## llaxton

ellenbenny said:


> I haven't contributed anything in a while due to being on vacation for a week and then having to catch up on real life before getting back to sewing, but yesterday I finally made a couple of things...
> 
> Cathy dress Minnie style for my granddaughter.  This dress goes together very quickly using rolled hems on the neck and hem ruffles, and comes out so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the new Sis Boom Boxer Short pattern for my DS21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only made him one pair since I have to mail them to him and have him try them on before I make any more, but I do like the pattern and it goes together pretty quickly.




Cute dress! How old is your granddaughter?


----------



## celerystalker

Eyore - I'm sorry for everything you're going through. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## babynala

I think I keep getting logged out and losing my posts but you guys have been making some great stuff.  Congrats to TeresaJoy on being the mom of a high school graduate - love the pictures and dress.



aboveH20 said:


> It was my mother's brother, not my mother as well.  Her brother was a navy pilot during WW II and was shot down flying a mission somewhere in the Pacific.  (To this day she hates the song, "I'll Be Home for Christmas" because they were expecting him for the holiday, and got The News instead.)
> 
> Patriot's Point in South Carolina and Battleship Cove in Massachusetts are amazing places to visit because they really bring home the fact that the statistics of war are real people . . . someones' son, someone's fiance, someone's father.
> 
> There are great tours of the boats and lots of display cases with personal effects, historial pieces, and photos galore.  It was very interesting to read the day's logs, especailly when the schedule included a burial at sea, and to see the hammocks/bunks where the crew slept, the galley where food was prepared, the barbershop, brig, dentist's office, etc.
> 
> Very educational, very enlightening, very sobering.
> 
> Okay, that was way more than you wanted to know.  I'm done.


Thanks for sharing this story, sounds like a very educational place to visit.   Also, thanks to your son for his service (I'm basing that off your signature so I hope I am correct).  

Liz


----------



## ellenbenny

llaxton said:


> Cute dress! How old is your granddaughter?



She is 3 1/2.  We will be going to Disney Dec. 4 - 11, and her 4th birthday is Dec. 5th.


----------



## llaxton

Just a little younger than Mary then - they looked to be about the same size (looking at the dress anyway) We are going to Disney from October 11 - 16th for Mary's 4th Birthday on October 12.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

squirrel said:


> I don't own the Simply Sweet pattern, I just made my own that looks like it.  I should have lots of the purple fabric.  I will add a purple bottom to it to make it different than the other dresses I have made so far.
> 
> The princesses are 2.5-4.5" tall.
> 
> The poster that suggested Cinderella, I'm guessing you were thinking the oval one?  I do like that idea as we will be eating at 1900 Park Fare for dinner.  I will also be making her a Belle dress sometime soon.



That was me.    I had orignally thought the Cindy a bit to the right, retangle in shape, thinking straight lines would be easier, and it had her whole dress.    



ellenbenny said:


> She is 3 1/2.  We will be going to Disney Dec. 4 - 11, and her 4th birthday is Dec. 5th.



December 5th is my birthday too!  I remember being thrilled as a kid to learn that I shared the day with Walt Disney.


----------



## squirrel

Now I don't know which shape will be easier!  Oval or rectangle?  I have appliqued Stitch twice and the flower shape.

Does everyone have trouble deciding or is it just me?


----------



## ellenbenny

TinkerbelleMom said:


> December 5th is my birthday too!  I remember being thrilled as a kid to learn that I shared the day with Walt Disney.



I didn't know that was Walt's b-day, thanks for telling me that!


----------



## jeniamt

I'm back from the quilt show and have to share with you guys b/c no in my family can appreciate what I bought!  

I attended a workshop on tiny quilts which is what I bought the tear away paper and "add an 1/8th" ruler.  Also, the little paper pieced tiny quilt kits (Halloween and Christmas).  I bought the monkey surf fabric and coordinates to make the Modkin pattern.  I'm going to make the lobster fabric into a pair of shorts for the baby (with a matching lobster appliqued onsie).  Other stuff was from the $1 bin!

I could have gone crazy there, especially if I could think as far ahead as Halloween or Christmas.  There was some Alexander Henry Halloween fabric I could have broken the bank for!

Anyway, thanks for letting me share:


----------



## ban26ana

Thank you all for the wonderful welcome.  I really think I can get into this sewing thing.  I have a few questions though, since my only real training was in 7th grade.  And that was many moons ago.

How do you cut straight?  I seriously could cut an inch crooked.  Can I get something like they have on the cutting tables at Joann's?

Are there any tips on the zigzag stitch?  I've never used that before, and my applique looks pretty pathetic.


----------



## birdie757

squirrel said:


> This is my next fabric to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was think of doing a Simply Sweet with a purple bodice.  I was also thinking of cutting out one of the princesses to applique but it will be tricky as there isn't a straight line.
> 
> My other idea is to make it a reversable A-line with the purple on one side and the princesses on the other.  I could also applique a princess onto the purple side.
> 
> What do you think?  Which princess do you think will be the easiest to applique as there aren't any straight lines.



I used a fabric similar to that one and did a patchwork skirt on a simply sweet that my dd loves.  I just cut out the princesses but in squares, not any specific shape, and sewed them up with contrasting fabric.  You could have all different sizes of squares pieced together.  

Here is what the heck I am talking about since it is probably clear as mud.







ellenbenny said:


> I haven't contributed anything in a while due to being on vacation for a week and then having to catch up on real life before getting back to sewing, but yesterday I finally made a couple of things...
> 
> Cathy dress Minnie style for my granddaughter.  This dress goes together very quickly using rolled hems on the neck and hem ruffles, and comes out so cute!


I have that same minnie fabric just sitting here and can't decide what to do with it.  I love the hearts with that fabric.


----------



## squirrel

Before I cut the fabric.  Does this look okay?  I was trying to use the fabric without wasting as there is a small cut into it part way.  I'm going to gather it the full width.  So the princess section will only be 14" (13" once sewn) with approx. 4-5" of the purple on the bottom.

If you think I need more princess fabric, I can lose about 6" in the width (because of the cut) and make it longer.


----------



## ellenbenny

birdie757 said:


> I have that same minnie fabric just sitting here and can't decide what to do with it.  I love the hearts with that fabric.



I had the minnie fabric for quite a while, and I bought the heart fabric for something else, but never ended up using it.  Then I saw that they went well together!  Love when that happens.


----------



## squirrel

ban26ana said:


> Thank you all for the wonderful welcome.  I really think I can get into this sewing thing.  I have a few questions though, since my only real training was in 7th grade.  And that was many moons ago.
> 
> How do you cut straight?  I seriously could cut an inch crooked.  Can I get something like they have on the cutting tables at Joann's?
> 
> Are there any tips on the zigzag stitch?  I've never used that before, and my applique looks pretty pathetic.



Did you check out Heather Sue's applique tutorial on the first page of the thread?  It helps alot.  I still have it on the computer when I'm doing an applique so I can double check I'm doing it right.  

I don't have anything special to cut straight with.  I'm fairly good at straight lines.


----------



## Tweevil

ban26ana said:


> Thank you all for the wonderful welcome.  I really think I can get into this sewing thing.  I have a few questions though, since my only real training was in 7th grade.  And that was many moons ago.
> 
> How do you cut straight?  I seriously could cut an inch crooked.  Can I get something like they have on the cutting tables at Joann's?
> 
> Are there any tips on the zigzag stitch?  I've never used that before, and my applique looks pretty pathetic.




I can't cut straight either...lol   I have a cutting mat that is ruled and I use a narrow cutting mat to cut from one side to the other...  Or I have a clear ruler that I use to get a straight line.  Another thing I like is my cutting wheel (razor blade thing) that is great for holding against the ruler.

The zig zag stitch is something you have to play with on your machine.  Change the zig and your width and on a scrap piece of fabric experiment with it.  Heather's tutorial has a lot of good info on it.  I found that my feeder feet on my machine are lazy so my satin stitch isn't the best when I try to free stitch something.  I have to take it apart and clean it out - I have an old, old Kenmore. 

Hope this helps and I can't sew a lick but am trying.....


----------



## jeniamt

ban26ana said:


> Thank you all for the wonderful welcome.  I really think I can get into this sewing thing.  I have a few questions though, since my only real training was in 7th grade.  And that was many moons ago.
> 
> How do you cut straight?  I seriously could cut an inch crooked.  Can I get something like they have on the cutting tables at Joann's?
> 
> Are there any tips on the zigzag stitch?  I've never used that before, and my applique looks pretty pathetic.



Everyone asks me how I learned to sew and I tell them, "7th grade, home-ec!"  The more you sew, the more confidence you will gain.  You'll be answering questions like this in no time!!!  

To cut a straight line, I use a rotary cutter, cutting mat, and ruler (a really big ruler that is made to be used with the cutting mat - I like the Omnigrid brand).  I don't use a cutting table.  Most of the time I do my cutting on the floor and sometimes I might stand at my kitchen counter.  

As far as the zigzag goes, I think it just takes practice.  Set your stitch length to nearly 0 and a width that you feel comfortable with.  Practice with the speed that you are most comfortable with.  I usually sew a straighter zigzag if I go pretty fast but will slow down to go around curves.  Are you using a tear-away iron-on stabilizer?  This helps a lot when it comes to a nice neat zigzag.

Hope my answers help!  Good luck!!!


----------



## jeniamt

squirrel said:


> Before I cut the fabric.  Does this look okay?  I was trying to use the fabric without wasting as there is a small cut into it part way.  I'm going to gather it the full width.  So the princess section will only be 14" (13" once sewn) with approx. 4-5" of the purple on the bottom.
> 
> If you think I need more princess fabric, I can lose about 6" in the width (because of the cut) and make it longer.




This looks great!  I think I would make the skirt with a little more princess fabric and a little less of the purple bottom (to make it look a little more like a bottom border).


----------



## scouthawkk

Hi, my name is Jen (I've noticed a lot of us here).  I have lurked far longer that I care to admit.  My husband actually got me into sewing.  Bought me my first machine with embroidery combo for Christmas a couple of years ago.  I decided I liked it so much that when I got some unknown about inheritance money last spring, I upgraded to a used Brother ULT2002D.  I agree, the bigger the hoop, the better!  

I have taken part in a couple of BigGives now, and decided to finally be brave enough to join here.  We don't go to Disney as often as DS and I would like, but the BigGives help be get my fix.  I'll go ahead and post the latest pics from Tyler's give that I just posted over there.  I did goof on the Audrey skirt.  I used the size 14/16 because it matched Sierra's measurements better, but with the size 12 length (again, fit what she likes better).  But I forgot to adjust the size of the ruffles to match the shorter size.  So there isn't much left between the waist band and the top ruffle.  But overall, I am very pleased with how it turned out.














For Tyler:













Don't know how often I'll post, because I don't get a lot of time to sew, but I love looking at what everyone else makes!


----------



## squirrel

The more I think about it, I think the full width will make it so you can't see the princesses very well as it will be gathered too much.


----------



## ellenbenny

scouthawkk said:


> Hi, my name is Jen (I've noticed a lot of us here).  I have lurked far longer that I care to admit.  My husband actually got me into sewing.  Bought me my first machine with embroidery combo for Christmas a couple of years ago.  I decided I liked it so much that when I got some unknown about inheritance money last spring, I upgraded to a used Brother ULT2002D.  I agree, the bigger the hoop, the better!
> 
> I have taken part in a couple of BigGives now, and decided to finally be brave enough to join here.  We don't go to Disney as often as DS and I would like, but the BigGives help be get my fix.  I'll go ahead and post the latest pics from Tyler's give that I just posted over there.  I did goof on the Audrey skirt.  I used the size 14/16 because it matched Sierra's measurements better, but with the size 12 length (again, fit what she likes better).  But I forgot to adjust the size of the ruffles to match the shorter size.  So there isn't much left between the waist band and the top ruffle.  But overall, I am very pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Tyler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how often I'll post, because I don't get a lot of time to sew, but I love looking at what everyone else makes!



WOW!! Those came out really great, they will absolutely love them  Hope to see more of your creations when you can.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ellenbenny said:


> I think the outfits are absolutely adorable and you did such a great job on them!  I hope you get some pics of them wearing them.  I know what that is like because I make things for my granddaughter, and don't always get to see them on her or see pics.  I'm not sure they really appreciate it, but I keep making her things anyway.



Thanks!  It is frustrating when I don't get to see my creations on the ones I've made them for, but I hope the girls will enjoy them whether I get to see them in them or not.  The skirts took me a really long time, because I'm still what I consider a novice, but I'm overall pleased with the end results.



jeniamt said:


> I'm back from the quilt show and have to share with you guys b/c no in my family can appreciate what I bought!
> 
> I attended a workshop on tiny quilts which is what I bought the tear away paper and "add an 1/8th" ruler.  Also, the little paper pieced tiny quilt kits (Halloween and Christmas).  I bought the monkey surf fabric and coordinates to make the Modkin pattern.  I'm going to make the lobster fabric into a pair of shorts for the baby (with a matching lobster appliqued onsie).  Other stuff was from the $1 bin!
> 
> I could have gone crazy there, especially if I could think as far ahead as Halloween or Christmas.  There was some Alexander Henry Halloween fabric I could have broken the bank for!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share:



Looks like you bought a whole bunch of fun to me!!  I never go to quilt shows because I fear I'd leave bankrupt 



birdie757 said:


> I used a fabric similar to that one and did a patchwork skirt on a simply sweet that my dd loves.  I just cut out the princesses but in squares, not any specific shape, and sewed them up with contrasting fabric.  You could have all different sizes of squares pieced together.
> 
> Here is what the heck I am talking about since it is probably clear as mud.



That is really darling, what a creative way to use that fabric!  I always want to buy that sort of fabric, but I get intimidated by it wondering what on earth I'd make!



scouthawkk said:


> Hi, my name is Jen (I've noticed a lot of us here).  I have lurked far longer that I care to admit.  My husband actually got me into sewing.  Bought me my first machine with embroidery combo for Christmas a couple of years ago.  I decided I liked it so much that when I got some unknown about inheritance money last spring, I upgraded to a used Brother ULT2002D.  I agree, the bigger the hoop, the better!
> 
> I have taken part in a couple of BigGives now, and decided to finally be brave enough to join here.  We don't go to Disney as often as DS and I would like, but the BigGives help be get my fix.  I'll go ahead and post the latest pics from Tyler's give that I just posted over there.  I did goof on the Audrey skirt.  I used the size 14/16 because it matched Sierra's measurements better, but with the size 12 length (again, fit what she likes better).  But I forgot to adjust the size of the ruffles to match the shorter size.  So there isn't much left between the waist band and the top ruffle.  But overall, I am very pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Tyler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how often I'll post, because I don't get a lot of time to sew, but I love looking at what everyone else makes!



CUTE!!  I love your Safari Minnie idea and the bowling shirt and kaki shorts are COOL!!


----------



## jeniamt

scouthawkk said:


> Hi, my name is Jen (I've noticed a lot of us here).  I have lurked far longer that I care to admit.  My husband actually got me into sewing.  Bought me my first machine with embroidery combo for Christmas a couple of years ago.  I decided I liked it so much that when I got some unknown about inheritance money last spring, I upgraded to a used Brother ULT2002D.  I agree, the bigger the hoop, the better!
> 
> I have taken part in a couple of BigGives now, and decided to finally be brave enough to join here.  We don't go to Disney as often as DS and I would like, but the BigGives help be get my fix.  I'll go ahead and post the latest pics from Tyler's give that I just posted over there.  I did goof on the Audrey skirt.  I used the size 14/16 because it matched Sierra's measurements better, but with the size 12 length (again, fit what she likes better).  But I forgot to adjust the size of the ruffles to match the shorter size.  So there isn't much left between the waist band and the top ruffle.  But overall, I am very pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Tyler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how often I'll post, because I don't get a lot of time to sew, but I love looking at what everyone else makes!



Hey neighbor!!!!  I'm in Annapolis but lived the first 5 years of my life in Bowie.  Pointer Ridge to be exact.  Even attended Kindergarten there.

Your creations are awesome.  You can hang out over here even if you don't have a lot to share... I do


----------



## visitingapril09

scouthawkk said:


> Hi, my name is Jen (I've noticed a lot of us here).  I have lurked far longer that I care to admit.  My husband actually got me into sewing.  Bought me my first machine with embroidery combo for Christmas a couple of years ago.  I decided I liked it so much that when I got some unknown about inheritance money last spring, I upgraded to a used Brother ULT2002D.  I agree, the bigger the hoop, the better!
> 
> I have taken part in a couple of BigGives now, and decided to finally be brave enough to join here.  We don't go to Disney as often as DS and I would like, but the BigGives help be get my fix.  I'll go ahead and post the latest pics from Tyler's give that I just posted over there.  I did goof on the Audrey skirt.  I used the size 14/16 because it matched Sierra's measurements better, but with the size 12 length (again, fit what she likes better).  But I forgot to adjust the size of the ruffles to match the shorter size.  So there isn't much left between the waist band and the top ruffle.  But overall, I am very pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Tyler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how often I'll post, because I don't get a lot of time to sew, but I love looking at what everyone else makes!



This is all wonderful!!!


----------



## visitingapril09

jeniamt said:


> I'm back from the quilt show and have to share with you guys b/c no in my family can appreciate what I bought!
> 
> I attended a workshop on tiny quilts which is what I bought the tear away paper and "add an 1/8th" ruler.  Also, the little paper pieced tiny quilt kits (Halloween and Christmas).  I bought the monkey surf fabric and coordinates to make the Modkin pattern.  I'm going to make the lobster fabric into a pair of shorts for the baby (with a matching lobster appliqued onsie).  Other stuff was from the $1 bin!
> 
> I could have gone crazy there, especially if I could think as far ahead as Halloween or Christmas.  There was some Alexander Henry Halloween fabric I could have broken the bank for!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share:



Ok the surfing monkey fabric set is awesome!!


----------



## TinaLala

So I have finally finished my 4th of July skirt in time for Flag day tomorrow!!  My ruffles aren't perfectly lined up, but I think it came out great!


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Gabriel Ian




ALICIA!!!! He's GORGEOUS! And sister's smile says it all. 

I went on vacation and just came back in the door this afternoon and have spent forever sifting though the thread for an update.

You made my day!  

Here's to a lifetime of happiness ahead of your family!


----------



## MaeB

Hey all!  Get ready for the most random post ever! 

First off, I thought you all would appreciate this one.  My dad got this disgusting old sewing machine from a friend (somebody painted it!! The museum professional in me cringed when I saw it.)  Over the summer I'm going to be working on restoring it as best I can...these are my before pics.  It's taking forever to get the pink paint off!!!  I don't live at home so I only get the chance to work on it when I go home every once in a while.










Next is a "quilt" my mom made many years ago.  It's pieced together with old clothes from various family members and a whole lot of what I think is a cream coloured flannel.  My mom must have either had tons of it around or bought it to fill in the gaps. This blanket is huge.  I think it would probably fit on a king bed.  It's so cozy and has a really nice weight to it. My mom passed away 2 years ago and I have all of her old clothes so my other summer project is to make something like this with them.  I just lost m job so I have a LOT of time on my hands.






Last is a photo of random sewing machine pieces that I think go with the sewing machine that I inherited from my grandmother via my mom.  I don't know what make it is...it's tucked away right now otherwise I'd check.  Anyway, can anyone help me identify what any of these things are?  They're all feet of some kind, right?? 






Thanks for looking.  I can't wait to get started so I can share something with you wonderful ladies!

WOW- those are huge.  They don't look that big in photobucket!!


----------



## squirrel

MaeB said:


> Hey all!  Get ready for the most random post ever!
> 
> 
> 
> Last is a photo of random sewing machine pieces that I think go with the sewing machine that I inherited from my grandmother via my mom.  I don't know what make it is...it's tucked away right now otherwise I'd check.  Anyway, can anyone help me identify what any of these things are?  They're all feet of some kind, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I can't wait to get started so I can share something with you wonderful ladies!
> 
> WOW- those are huge.  They don't look that big in photobucket!!



Looking at the book that came with my mom's sewing machine-#2 is a Narrow Hemming foot.  #4 looks like a button foot.  #1 looks like a zipper foot.

I don't see anything that looks like #3 or #5 in my book.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - love all the things posted!!!

I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar Simply sweet. I wanted to make a top for underneath, but my serger broke and I was frustrated!! lol....I also embroidered some really cheap backpacks I got for the girls to use as giftbags for their bday presents! 

front




back (or you could wear it with this as the front - lol)













And here are some curtains I made from a sheet from the goodwill..I bought it because it was disney but not knowing what to do with it - then it struck me!!! not bad for two bucks!! just in time for the Inlaws to arrive tomorrow!! EEK!! They are here till next Tuesday! and Beth is back with them!!! Trying to get in the Camp Promise mindframe with them here is going to be interesting!! haha~!~!


----------



## jeniamt

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - love all the things posted!!!
> 
> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar Simply sweet. I wanted to make a top for underneath, but my serger broke and I was frustrated!! lol....I also embroidered some really cheap backpacks I got for the girls to use as giftbags for their bday presents!
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back (or you could wear it with this as the front - lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some curtains I made from a sheet from the goodwill..I bought it because it was disney but not knowing what to do with it - then it struck me!!! not bad for two bucks!! just in time for the Inlaws to arrive tomorrow!! EEK!! They are here till next Tuesday! and Beth is back with them!!! Trying to get in the Camp Promise mindframe with them here is going to be interesting!! haha~!~!



Wow, awesome dress and what a find at Goodwill!  I love those kind of finds and the sheet makes a perfect curtain.



MaeB said:


> Hey all!  Get ready for the most random post ever!
> 
> First off, I thought you all would appreciate this one.  My dad got this disgusting old sewing machine from a friend (somebody painted it!! The museum professional in me cringed when I saw it.)  Over the summer I'm going to be working on restoring it as best I can...these are my before pics.  It's taking forever to get the pink paint off!!!  I don't live at home so I only get the chance to work on it when I go home every once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a "quilt" my mom made many years ago.  It's pieced together with old clothes from various family members and a whole lot of what I think is a cream coloured flannel.  My mom must have either had tons of it around or bought it to fill in the gaps. This blanket is huge.  I think it would probably fit on a king bed.  It's so cozy and has a really nice weight to it. My mom passed away 2 years ago and I have all of her old clothes so my other summer project is to make something like this with them.  I just lost m job so I have a LOT of time on my hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is a photo of random sewing machine pieces that I think go with the sewing machine that I inherited from my grandmother via my mom.  I don't know what make it is...it's tucked away right now otherwise I'd check.  Anyway, can anyone help me identify what any of these things are?  They're all feet of some kind, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I can't wait to get started so I can share something with you wonderful ladies!
> 
> WOW- those are huge.  They don't look that big in photobucket!!




Oooh, I can't wait to see the "after" photos of the machine!  I would have guessed #4 was an embroidery foot.  At least that is what mine looks like.



I meant to mention a super cool quilt I saw today at the show.  It was a t-shirt quilt made for her son who was heading to Iraq.  She had saved all his t-shirts as he grew up.  Lots of old soccer, lacrosse, summer camp and school shirts.  So cool.  I am so regretting getting rid of so many of those over the years.  This is my pack-rat/hoarder issue.  The second I get rid of something, I realize I actually needed it!


----------



## erikawolf2004

scouthawkk said:


> For Tyler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how often I'll post, because I don't get a lot of time to sew, but I love looking at what everyone else makes!



Welcome to the group and these are adorable!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

TinaLala said:


> So I have finally finished my 4th of July skirt in time for Flag day tomorrow!!  My ruffles aren't perfectly lined up, but I think it came out great!



Very cute...I think I might have to get one of these patterns!


----------



## erikawolf2004

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - love all the things posted!!!
> 
> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar Simply sweet. I wanted to make a top for underneath, but my serger broke and I was frustrated!! lol....I also embroidered some really cheap backpacks I got for the girls to use as giftbags for their bday presents!
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back (or you could wear it with this as the front - lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some curtains I made from a sheet from the goodwill..I bought it because it was disney but not knowing what to do with it - then it struck me!!! not bad for two bucks!! just in time for the Inlaws to arrive tomorrow!! EEK!! They are here till next Tuesday! and Beth is back with them!!! Trying to get in the Camp Promise mindframe with them here is going to be interesting!! haha~!~!



These are all so cute!  Love that catapillar!


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - love all the things posted!!!
> 
> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar Simply sweet. I wanted to make a top for underneath, but my serger broke and I was frustrated!! lol....I also embroidered some really cheap backpacks I got for the girls to use as giftbags for their bday presents!
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back (or you could wear it with this as the front - lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some curtains I made from a sheet from the goodwill..I bought it because it was disney but not knowing what to do with it - then it struck me!!! not bad for two bucks!! just in time for the Inlaws to arrive tomorrow!! EEK!! They are here till next Tuesday! and Beth is back with them!!! Trying to get in the Camp Promise mindframe with them here is going to be interesting!! haha~!~!



Love the VHC dress!  And the curtains came out great, I would love to find something like that, not that I need more fabric


----------



## NiniMorris

Wendy...where was that idea of using a backpack for a gift bag when I needed an idea just like that!!!???

Jen...I love your fabric choices.  It is almost exactly what I was seeing in my mind's eye when I was looking for something for Boma.  Where did you find that fabric?

MaeB ... I have an old treadle machine almost exactly like that...or at least I have the cabinet.  My Mom threw out the machine because she said it was too old to restore!!!!

My treadle cabinet is currently being used to hold my serger on top.  When I get some 'time' I want to refinish it.


...since my sewing 'disasters' of a week ago, I have barely gotten into the studio. Just can't seem to get my head into sewing.  I was planning on immersing myself in the studio today, but I am having GD2 this morning instead of this afternoon, so I might have to wait until tomorrow now.

(how's that for an excuse?)


Nini


----------



## scouthawkk

NiniMorris said:


> Jen...I love your fabric choices.  It is almost exactly what I was seeing in my mind's eye when I was looking for something for Boma.  Where did you find that fabric?
> Nini



Thank you.  I got everything but the tiger print at Joann's.  The tiger print came from Hancock.  I realized I didn't have a 6th color like I wanted for the ruffles, so I just HAD to go out and get more.  And of course, I picked the day that Hancock's also had their batiks 50% off


----------



## scouthawkk

jeniamt said:


> Hey neighbor!!!!  I'm in Annapolis but lived the first 5 years of my life in Bowie.  Pointer Ridge to be exact.  Even attended Kindergarten there.
> 
> Your creations are awesome.  You can hang out over here even if you don't have a lot to share... I do



Thanks!

Wow!  It is a small world.  We almost bought in Pointer Ridge, but found out the house was VERY infested with termites, so backed out of the deal.  Ended up in Tulip Grove area.  Have been in Bowie for going on 10 years, and in our house for almost 8.


----------



## tricia

I am getting a sewing room remodel!!  I was already lucky enough to have a sewing room in the basement, but I shared it with the treadmill, and it was kinda small.  

So, on Wednesday my DH said something just casually about knocking a wall down to give me more room.  Well, my mom was there and she ran with it.  Made plans to come over with a crowbar on Sunday 

So, on Sunday we knocked the wall down between the summer kitchen that is down there and my sewing room.  I will now share my sewing room with the beer fridge, and a stove, and kitchen cupboards, but it will be much much bigger.  There was lots of wasted space in and in front of the closet, so that is all gone now.  We just have to figure out flooring and the ceiling and new shelves now.







scouthawkk said:


> Hi, my name is Jen (I've noticed a lot of us here).  I have lurked far longer that I care to admit.  My husband actually got me into sewing.  Bought me my first machine with embroidery combo for Christmas a couple of years ago.  I decided I liked it so much that when I got some unknown about inheritance money last spring, I upgraded to a used Brother ULT2002D.  I agree, the bigger the hoop, the better!
> 
> I have taken part in a couple of BigGives now, and decided to finally be brave enough to join here.  We don't go to Disney as often as DS and I would like, but the BigGives help be get my fix.  I'll go ahead and post the latest pics from Tyler's give that I just posted over there.  I did goof on the Audrey skirt.  I used the size 14/16 because it matched Sierra's measurements better, but with the size 12 length (again, fit what she likes better).  But I forgot to adjust the size of the ruffles to match the shorter size.  So there isn't much left between the waist band and the top ruffle.  But overall, I am very pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Tyler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how often I'll post, because I don't get a lot of time to sew, but I love looking at what everyone else makes!



I love the fabric choices.  Excellent job.



TinaLala said:


> So I have finally finished my 4th of July skirt in time for Flag day tomorrow!!  My ruffles aren't perfectly lined up, but I think it came out great!



I think it came out great too.



MaeB said:


> Hey all!  Get ready for the most random post ever!
> 
> First off, I thought you all would appreciate this one.  My dad got this disgusting old sewing machine from a friend (somebody painted it!! The museum professional in me cringed when I saw it.)  Over the summer I'm going to be working on restoring it as best I can...these are my before pics.  It's taking forever to get the pink paint off!!!  I don't live at home so I only get the chance to work on it when I go home every once in a while.



Great score with the old machine.  I think my mom has that same cabinet, without the machine.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - love all the things posted!!!
> 
> 
> front



Great dress.  Love the idea of using the cheap backpacks and making them way cuter with the Mickey heads.


----------



## yourMaire83

h518may said:


> I also did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have some of the Pinocchio material and haven't decided what to do with it.
> 
> 
> I am looking for ideas for a Epcot dress.  I bought this http://www.fabricparadise.com/cgi-bin/fabricshop/gallery.cgi?func=show&file=85&Category=27 and this http://www.ahfabrics.com/product_details.php?p_id=2498



Where did you get the Peter Pan and Pinnochio fabric?  I would love to see what the Pinnochio fabric looks like...


----------



## ncmomof2

I finally made something for my own family!  I seem to make things for others all the time.  I made this to wear to Toy Story 3 this weekend.  I plan on making a dress for baby Lily as well.  This is my first dress with a Heather Sue design!!


----------



## visitingapril09

ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my own family!  I seem to make things for others all the time.  I made this to wear to Toy Story 3 this weekend.  I plan on making a dress for baby Lily as well.  This is my first dress with a Heather Sue design!!




I love this!!!! Beautiful job.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - love all the things posted!!!
> 
> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar Simply sweet. I wanted to make a top for underneath, but my serger broke and I was frustrated!! lol....I also embroidered some really cheap backpacks I got for the girls to use as giftbags for their bday presents!
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back (or you could wear it with this as the front - lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some curtains I made from a sheet from the goodwill..I bought it because it was disney but not knowing what to do with it - then it struck me!!! not bad for two bucks!! just in time for the Inlaws to arrive tomorrow!! EEK!! They are here till next Tuesday! and Beth is back with them!!! Trying to get in the Camp Promise mindframe with them here is going to be interesting!! haha~!~!



I love the Hungry Caterpillar dress!!  And great idea to make backpacks as gift bags!!  



tricia said:


> I am getting a sewing room remodel!!  I was already lucky enough to have a sewing room in the basement, but I shared it with the treadmill, and it was kinda small.
> 
> So, on Wednesday my DH said something just casually about knocking a wall down to give me more room.  Well, my mom was there and she ran with it.  Made plans to come over with a crowbar on Sunday
> 
> So, on Sunday we knocked the wall down between the summer kitchen that is down there and my sewing room.  I will now share my sewing room with the beer fridge, and a stove, and kitchen cupboards, but it will be much much bigger.  There was lots of wasted space in and in front of the closet, so that is all gone now.  We just have to figure out flooring and the ceiling and new shelves now.



Congrats on the remodel!!  I'm getting a sewing room when we move, and I can't wait!!    I can't even imagine what it will be like to have a space of my own where little people won't be fingering through my projects all the time!



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my own family!  I seem to make things for others all the time.  I made this to wear to Toy Story 3 this weekend.  I plan on making a dress for baby Lily as well.  This is my first dress with a Heather Sue design!!



Very cute little dress and ADORABLE little girl!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - love all the things posted!!!
> 
> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar Simply sweet. I wanted to make a top for underneath, but my serger broke and I was frustrated!! lol....I also embroidered some really cheap backpacks I got for the girls to use as giftbags for their bday presents!
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back (or you could wear it with this as the front - lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some curtains I made from a sheet from the goodwill..I bought it because it was disney but not knowing what to do with it - then it struck me!!! not bad for two bucks!! just in time for the Inlaws to arrive tomorrow!! EEK!! They are here till next Tuesday! and Beth is back with them!!! Trying to get in the Camp Promise mindframe with them here is going to be interesting!! haha~!~!



LOVE the dress!!  Too bad DS won't wear them.  



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my own family!  I seem to make things for others all the time.  I made this to wear to Toy Story 3 this weekend.  I plan on making a dress for baby Lily as well.  This is my first dress with a Heather Sue design!!



I love that TS fabric!!  Super cute dress!


----------



## MaidMarian

Could I get some advice from you ladies who do things commercially.  I've only made things for my own daughter and for gifts.  Even though I get lots of compliments, I just dont have the confidence to sell things.  Well, last night I took my daughter to the circus and she of course had a special outfit for it-a red and white striped circus tent skirt and a t shirt with a hand applique of her favorite clown from this particular local circus.  well the clown loved it and said he had been wanting to develop a t shirt and this is exactly what he wanted.  He asked for my contact info and wanted to talk to me about it.  My thought is that I really dont have any legal right to it, its his character after all and I just designed a shirt of it. He's looking at 5,000 and I of course cant hand applique that many.  I really dont know if this will develop into anything, now that hes seen it, he may just run with it on his own, but I wanted some insight if he does contact me.  Has anyone had anything like this happen to them and what did you do?  Thanks


----------



## tmh0206

scouthawkk said:


> Hi, my name is Jen (I've noticed a lot of us here).  I have lurked far longer that I care to admit.  My husband actually got me into sewing.  Bought me my first machine with embroidery combo for Christmas a couple of years ago.  I decided I liked it so much that when I got some unknown about inheritance money last spring, I upgraded to a used Brother ULT2002D.  I agree, the bigger the hoop, the better!
> 
> I have taken part in a couple of BigGives now, and decided to finally be brave enough to join here.  We don't go to Disney as often as DS and I would like, but the BigGives help be get my fix.  I'll go ahead and post the latest pics from Tyler's give that I just posted over there.  I did goof on the Audrey skirt.  I used the size 14/16 because it matched Sierra's measurements better, but with the size 12 length (again, fit what she likes better).  But I forgot to adjust the size of the ruffles to match the shorter size.  So there isn't much left between the waist band and the top ruffle.  But overall, I am very pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Tyler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how often I'll post, because I don't get a lot of time to sew, but I love looking at what everyone else makes!



both outfits are awesome and i love the butt ruffle starting that high on the skirt...they will LOVE these outfits! thanks for sharing!


----------



## h518may

yourMaire83 said:


> Where did you get the Peter Pan and Pinnochio fabric?  I would love to see what the Pinnochio fabric looks like...



This is were I bought my fabric http://www.fabric.com/SearchResults...tegoryID=1d5f47dc-9991-4088-93f3-26a376046a5e .  I never have been able to find any in my town.



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my own family!  I seem to make things for others all the time.  I made this to wear to Toy Story 3 this weekend.  I plan on making a dress for baby Lily as well.  This is my first dress with a Heather Sue design!!



Love the dress, I have the same fabric and also wanted to use bullseye.


----------



## tricia

ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my own family!  I seem to make things for others all the time.  I made this to wear to Toy Story 3 this weekend.  I plan on making a dress for baby Lily as well.  This is my first dress with a Heather Sue design!!



Really cute.  Love the Toy Story fabric.  Also, it is giving me an idea.... I am making a First Day of School Simply sweet for my little cousin, and I really like the tiered skirt on this.


----------



## froggy33

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm looking for directions to a dress someone here made a while back...it was red and the entire skirt had rows and rows of ruffles.  I know Teresa was going to put it in the bookmarks, but I can't find it...I know I'm not using the correct name for it in the search, but I've run out of ideas for suggestions.
> 
> TIA for the help...Rebecca wants a Fancy Nancy dress that looks just like this one, in sparkly purple fabric.  The one at Target is too itchy, and she wants it to wear to preschool, not as a costume.



I think that was me:





I think I can remember how I did it! I just used CarlaC's precious dress pattern.  I think I did the empire waist. The top was made as in the directions.  The skirt was done the same as in the pattern as the base, but then I did ruffles on top all the way around.  I measured the length I wanted for the skirt and then divided out how many ruffles to do.  My daughter is in a size 1 and I did 5 ruffles I think.  For these ruffles I just serged the top, gather them and then sewed them where they went (I didn't do them "upside down" and then flipped and top stitched.)

I did add a little embellishment at the waist, with a bow I made and sewed on.

Okay, clear as mud right?  Good luck!


----------



## tricia

froggy33 said:


> I think that was me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can remember how I did it! I just used CarlaC's precious dress pattern.  I think I did the empire waist. The top was made as in the directions.  The skirt was done the same as in the pattern as the base, but then I did ruffles on top all the way around.  I measured the length I wanted for the skirt and then divided out how many ruffles to do.  My daughter is in a size 1 and I did 5 ruffles I think.  For these ruffles I just serged the top, gather them and then sewed them where they went (I didn't do them "upside down" and then flipped and top stitched.)
> 
> I did add a little embellishment at the waist, with a bow I made and sewed on.
> 
> Okay, clear as mud right?  Good luck!



I remember this, and you did post a bit more instruction last time.  I actually copied them, cause I really liked the way it turned out.

Thanks all!!! It was really very simple. For the bodice I just followed CarlaC's precious dress, with the empire bodice. To do the little extra at the waist I just cut out a strip the length around the bodice X 1.5", folded it in half length-wise and pressed the heck out of it, then wrapped it around the bodice raw edges together. The bow was a tube made out of fabric, but you could use a ribbon as well.

For the skirt, I followed Carla's instructions, except I made it 40" around instead of about 50" (I wanted it just a little less full). I calculated the length and made it just as I would a normal skirt (including following the placket on the back).

Then I made my ruffles. I had to figure out how "tall" I wanted them and based on my daughters size (I make the size 1 dress), I used 5 ruffles, each 3.25" "tall". The top ruffle is the same length around as the skirt (about 40"), the other 4 were about 60" - for a ruffle factor of 1.5X. I did a roll hem on each of the ruffles. 

On the top ruffle, I did not make this into a tube, nor did I gather it, instead I did a roll hem on each of the short ends and left the top raw. I matched this raw end up with the top of the skirt and pinned. The reason I did not make this a tube is because of the placket on the back. The reason I did not ruffle is because it will be ruffled along with the top of the skirt. This way it only had a total ruffle factor of a little of 1.5X.

For the other ruffles, I serged the top, then sewed them into tubes. Gathered the top and pinned them directly onto the dress in even, premarked increments. I did NOT sew them on upside down and then flip over and top stitch. More work and I think it would have been more full. But you could do this.

Then I just gathered the top of the skirt and sewed the whole big thing on to the bodice as I would a normal skirt. I didn't really want to, but I did top stitch the skirt to the bodice. It was a lot of layers and wouldn't lay right if I hadn't.

I'm sure that is clear as mud. If I remember and if people want/need me to I can take a picture of the back and of how I put the ruffle on.

Thanks for looking everyone!!


----------



## billwendy

ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my own family!  I seem to make things for others all the time.  I made this to wear to Toy Story 3 this weekend.  I plan on making a dress for baby Lily as well.  This is my first dress with a Heather Sue design!!



Denise - she looks beautiful as always!! What a fun dress!!

JESS!!! you are so naughty, Tabe in a DRESS!!! Hmmmm, what if it was a Cars dress??? lol


----------



## sway_559

Good Morning Ladies! I'm Anna   I've been lurking for awhile and just adore everything you guys do, you're all so talented! I'm not a sewer, but my Mother is, and I'm going to begin learning. We recently took the kids for their first trip to DLR and bought AP's, so, the obsession begins! LOL. We're planning another trip at Xmas time. So, I want to start learning to sew and working on some outfits for the kidlets  Here's a couple of the Disney outfits my mom made for DD.


----------



## froggy33

tricia said:


> I remember this, and you did post a bit more instruction last time.  I actually copied them, cause I really liked the way it turned out.
> 
> Thanks all!!! It was really very simple. For the bodice I just followed CarlaC's precious dress, with the empire bodice. To do the little extra at the waist I just cut out a strip the length around the bodice X 1.5", folded it in half length-wise and pressed the heck out of it, then wrapped it around the bodice raw edges together. The bow was a tube made out of fabric, but you could use a ribbon as well.
> 
> For the skirt, I followed Carla's instructions, except I made it 40" around instead of about 50" (I wanted it just a little less full). I calculated the length and made it just as I would a normal skirt (including following the placket on the back).
> 
> Then I made my ruffles. I had to figure out how "tall" I wanted them and based on my daughters size (I make the size 1 dress), I used 5 ruffles, each 3.25" "tall". The top ruffle is the same length around as the skirt (about 40"), the other 4 were about 60" - for a ruffle factor of 1.5X. I did a roll hem on each of the ruffles.
> 
> On the top ruffle, I did not make this into a tube, nor did I gather it, instead I did a roll hem on each of the short ends and left the top raw. I matched this raw end up with the top of the skirt and pinned. The reason I did not make this a tube is because of the placket on the back. The reason I did not ruffle is because it will be ruffled along with the top of the skirt. This way it only had a total ruffle factor of a little of 1.5X.
> 
> For the other ruffles, I serged the top, then sewed them into tubes. Gathered the top and pinned them directly onto the dress in even, premarked increments. I did NOT sew them on upside down and then flip over and top stitch. More work and I think it would have been more full. But you could do this.
> 
> Then I just gathered the top of the skirt and sewed the whole big thing on to the bodice as I would a normal skirt. I didn't really want to, but I did top stitch the skirt to the bodice. It was a lot of layers and wouldn't lay right if I hadn't.
> 
> I'm sure that is clear as mud. If I remember and if people want/need me to I can take a picture of the back and of how I put the ruffle on.
> 
> Thanks for looking everyone!!



Wow! Thanks...those are much better!  I just kind of wing things when I do something new and I never write it down!  This should definitely help anyone who needs it.  Maybe I should copy these


----------



## celerystalker

Sway - oh my goodness! The boo costume is adorable! (so's your daughter!)


----------



## aksunshine

mom2rtk said:


> ALICIA!!!! He's GORGEOUS! And sister's smile says it all.
> 
> I went on vacation and just came back in the door this afternoon and have spent forever sifting though the thread for an update.
> 
> You made my day!
> 
> Here's to a lifetime of happiness ahead of your family!



Thank you!!!! He is getting so big already! He will be 2 weeks tomorrow. Here is a cute picture from this morning. I managed to catch a smile!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

aksunshine said:


> Thank you!!!! He is getting so big already! He will be 2 weeks tomorrow. Here is a cute picture from this morning. I managed to catch a smile!



BEYOND CUTE!!  I love newborn smiles   Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## tmh0206

aksunshine said:


> Thank you!!!! He is getting so big already! He will be 2 weeks tomorrow. Here is a cute picture from this morning. I managed to catch a smile!



so adorable, just want to give them kisses when they look this adorable!  How do you manage to do anything but hold and kiss his precious face!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

froggy33 said:


> I think that was me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can remember how I did it! I just used CarlaC's precious dress pattern.  I think I did the empire waist. The top was made as in the directions.  The skirt was done the same as in the pattern as the base, but then I did ruffles on top all the way around.  I measured the length I wanted for the skirt and then divided out how many ruffles to do.  My daughter is in a size 1 and I did 5 ruffles I think.  For these ruffles I just serged the top, gather them and then sewed them where they went (I didn't do them "upside down" and then flipped and top stitched.)
> 
> I did add a little embellishment at the waist, with a bow I made and sewed on.
> 
> Okay, clear as mud right?  Good luck!



Yep, that was it!  And still cute as ever!  Thanks, Tricia for the expanded directions...I probably could have figured it out on my own, but this makes it so much easier!  I think it's saved someplace in the bookmarks, I vaguely remember bumping into it when I was looking for something else, but it's nice to know the creator is still around!

Alicia, he's a doll, and I can tell he's changed already.  How are you doing?  I was a nursing mom too, and that 2 week old growth spurt/feeding frenzy always wore me out!


----------



## ban26ana

That newborn smile just melted my heart.  How beautiful.

I made my second dress today.  (Third I guess, since I made 2 of the first design.)  It's another pillowcase dress, but I made it out of fabric.  I think I'm afraid to try an actual pattern.

Oh, and since you are all so helpful, I have another question.  Where is my camera charger?  I can't find it anywhere, so I'm stuck using my phone for pictures!


----------



## squirrel

Oh no!  I just got a call that Fabricland is having a 50% off sale on Thursday!  Now I have to get there for some fabric, I stopped myself from buying.

I love it when the Bargain Centre is at 50% off.  I saw some cloud fabric at $5 a metre.


----------



## jeniamt

ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my own family!  I seem to make things for others all the time.  I made this to wear to Toy Story 3 this weekend.  I plan on making a dress for baby Lily as well.  This is my first dress with a Heather Sue design!!



This is so cute and I especially love how you tiered the skirt!  Brilliant!!!



sway_559 said:


> Good Morning Ladies! I'm Anna   I've been lurking for awhile and just adore everything you guys do, you're all so talented! I'm not a sewer, but my Mother is, and I'm going to begin learning. We recently took the kids for their first trip to DLR and bought AP's, so, the obsession begins! LOL. We're planning another trip at Xmas time. So, I want to start learning to sew and working on some outfits for the kidlets  Here's a couple of the Disney outfits my mom made for DD.



  Your daughter is adorable!  You'll be sewing like a champ in no time!!



aksunshine said:


> Thank you!!!! He is getting so big already! He will be 2 weeks tomorrow. Here is a cute picture from this morning. I managed to catch a smile!



That baby is a piece of heaven!  Gorgeous!!!



ban26ana said:


> That newborn smile just melted my heart.  How beautiful.
> 
> I made my second dress today.  (Third I guess, since I made 2 of the first design.)  It's another pillowcase dress, but I made it out of fabric.  I think I'm afraid to try an actual pattern.
> 
> Oh, and since you are all so helpful, I have another question.  Where is my camera charger?  I can't find it anywhere, so I'm stuck using my phone for pictures!



Great job, keep up the great work.  And I especially the barrette 'do!


----------



## ireland_nicole

aksunshine said:


> Thank you!!!! He is getting so big already! He will be 2 weeks tomorrow. Here is a cute picture from this morning. I managed to catch a smile!



Sooooooooooo cute!  I can't believe he's getting so big!  Tell him to slow down, OK?



ban26ana said:


> That newborn smile just melted my heart.  How beautiful.
> 
> I made my second dress today.  (Third I guess, since I made 2 of the first design.)  It's another pillowcase dress, but I made it out of fabric.  I think I'm afraid to try an actual pattern.
> 
> Oh, and since you are all so helpful, I have another question.  Where is my camera charger?  I can't find it anywhere, so I'm stuck using my phone for pictures!


Great job!  Keep it up!

We made it home this morning without any significant casualties LOL.  Boy, driving overnight is a lot harder on the way home.  There were some wonderful moments, and I'll post some pics when I'm able- got some great photopass shots of all of us but will have to wait for the CD.  The kids loved the attenion they got for the outfits; there was a lot of positive feedback- of course there was also the very occasional- "I can't believe they'd be so cruel as to force their child to wear that in this heat"- um, yeah, like I could get it off her LOL.  Anyway, the funny thing was, Caitie wore pettis with most of her outfits, but because everything was cotton and thin straps or halter, and her hair was up, she was the coolest of all of us with our t-shirts.  I have to say, I saw a big difference in how Heathersue's and some others designs held up.  My biggest dissapointment was the stepsisters outfit.  I know I used satin, but I've used satin other times too with no problems.  The appliques were litterally falling apart and fraying just in the 4 hours she wore the outfit and it's not like she's all that rough with them, ya know?  other than that, though the outfits held up beautifully, and I'm going to start planning for our girls trip next Christmas next.  I'll get my ticker up soon.  I've also decided that I'm definitely a Poly girl.  Spent a lot of time for different meals and activities at all the resorts, but it's the Poly that makes me feel comfortably relaxed- of course, it might have a little something to do with dole whips and 100%Kona coffee- but I'm sure it's just coincidence.

I missed you guys, and for those that were praying for us and sending pixie dust, I sure appreciate it.  There were definitely magical moments, and I'm mostly glad we went, but it was also soooooooooooooo stressful because of having to pretend things were fine the whole time.  I definitely didn't relax at all, and usually that's a big part of our vacation, so I'm feeling the effects of that.  I think things are still status quo for us, and we got an opening with the one counselor that has been reccomended to us by several sources we trust as specializing in families with kids on the autism spectrum, so I'm praying that will help.  We also got word just before we left that the insurance company will no longer cover Caitie's much needed behavioral therapist, so that's a bit of a blow, too- it was her only therapy that was covered, and finding an extra $115/week isn't going to be easy to say the least.  

I'll try to get all caught up, but if I miss anything in the process, know that I think all y'alls work is fabulous!


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks everyone! He is getting chubbier! LOL Nicole! I'll tell him!


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Thank you!!!! He is getting so big already! He will be 2 weeks tomorrow. Here is a cute picture from this morning. I managed to catch a smile!



ADORABLE! Are you doing OK?? I hope everyone is adjusting. So now my wish for you is that he will be early to sleep through the night!!  My first two took forever at 9 and 7 months. Katie rewarded me with doing it at 2 months. I hope the same for you!  Not that I think you mind. Those late nights together are so intimate and magical.

I can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## sway_559

CeleryStalker and Jeniamt, Thanks  I've always got good intentions with sewing but I suck with the execution! LOL. Maybe this upcoming trip to DLR will kick my butt into gear?

Ban26ana, Such a cute dress (and DD )!!!

Ak sunshine, Congrats on your adorable baby boy!


----------



## celerystalker

I really need to be in my craft room practicing appliques. 
I hate failing! 
I tried it a few years ago and I did not like the results, so I haven't tried it since. 
Now I want to make some things for a wish kid. 
wah. 
I've read (and printed!) heathersue's tutorial, but I'm still scared. 

Someone give me some courage!


----------



## lovesdumbo

celerystalker said:


> I really need to be in my craft room practicing appliques.
> I hate failing!
> I tried it a few years ago and I did not like the results, so I haven't tried it since.
> Now I want to make some things for a wish kid.
> wah.
> I've read (and printed!) heathersue's tutorial, but I'm still scared.
> 
> Someone give me some courage!



You can do it!!!  

The right tools really help!

Are you doing a Tshirt?  Be sure to use a ball point needle if you are.  I also use 2 layers of stabilizer when doing a T.

Also....as a perfectionist let me say it really doesn't have to be perfect.  Look at it from 10 feet away not too close.  I'm sure it will be well loved and appreciated!!!


----------



## squirrel

lovesdumbo said:


> You can do it!!!
> 
> The right tools really help!
> 
> Are you doing a Tshirt?  Be sure to use a ball point needle if you are.  I also use 2 layers of stabilizer when doing a T.
> 
> Also....as a perfectionist let me say it really doesn't have to be perfect.  Look at it from 10 feet away not too close.  I'm sure it will be well loved and appreciated!!!



What!  Nobody told me about a ball point needle if doing a T-shirt.  2 layers of stabilizer -  Didn't hear that either.

As far as I know the Stitch shirt I made is still fine using the regular needle and one layer of stabilizer.

I'll have to pick up a ball point needle if I do another T-shirt.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Ballpoint needle really does help with Ts!

Stabilizer depends on the quality of the T.  On a nice T one layer works fine but on a thiner T I have found that 2 layers does make it easier.


----------



## ncmomof2

visitingapril09 said:


> I love this!!!! Beautiful job.





Diz-Mommy said:


> I
> Very cute little dress and ADORABLE little girl!





PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I love that TS fabric!!  Super cute dress!





h518may said:


> Love the dress, I have the same fabric and also wanted to use bullseye.





tricia said:


> Really cute.  Love the Toy Story fabric.  Also, it is giving me an idea.... I am making a First Day of School Simply sweet for my little cousin, and I really like the tiered skirt on this.





billwendy said:


> Denise - she looks beautiful as always!! What a fun dress!!





jeniamt said:


> This is so cute and I especially love how you tiered the skirt!  Brilliant!!!



Thanks everyone!  I enjoyed sewing it together.  I guess I need to start to sew for out trip in Sept.  I started the t's and I have 9 out of 36 finished.  I have 14 dresses for the girls to get done.  I have been worried that they might have a growth spurt but I think I will be fine.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

What kind of software do you ladies have for your machines? I just bought a 1500D, and don't know if I should get the PED Basic stuff, or if there is anything else I should consider. My bday is in a few weeks and my mom said she'd buy it for me for my bday. Should I get it? What all can you do with it?

Thanks guys


----------



## squirrel

What color thread do you use when appliquing again, the same as the applique or the background fabric?

I'm going to leave a sticky note on the wall next to the sewing machine, so I won't forget!


----------



## Granna4679

Lost all of my quotes (well, technically, it was my fault.  I turned the computer off).  Anyway, we had a great trip to Sea World.  I will post pics tomorrow night, hopefully.  

Alicia - that little Gabriel is a doll!  

Nicole - Glad you are back and that all went well.  Sorry about the satin on the dress.  I can't wait to see your pics.  That stinks about Caitie's insurance.  I hope you can find something to do to get the extra $ you need.
(maybe sew for someone??)

I was 10 pages behind when we got home last night so hopefully, I can catch up.  Everything I have skimmed over is gorgeous.  To all of you sewing for WDW trips, I am so jealous but really I am happy for you all.


----------



## erikawolf2004

ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my own family!  I seem to make things for others all the time.  I made this to wear to Toy Story 3 this weekend.  I plan on making a dress for baby Lily as well.  This is my first dress with a Heather Sue design!!



Soooo adorable!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

sway_559 said:


>



Love this Boo Costume


----------



## erikawolf2004

froggy33 said:


> I think that was me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can remember how I did it! I just used CarlaC's precious dress pattern.  I think I did the empire waist. The top was made as in the directions.  The skirt was done the same as in the pattern as the base, but then I did ruffles on top all the way around.  I measured the length I wanted for the skirt and then divided out how many ruffles to do.  My daughter is in a size 1 and I did 5 ruffles I think.  For these ruffles I just serged the top, gather them and then sewed them where they went (I didn't do them "upside down" and then flipped and top stitched.)
> 
> I did add a little embellishment at the waist, with a bow I made and sewed on.
> 
> Okay, clear as mud right?  Good luck!



So pretty!!!


----------



## glitzybabes

Info needed from sewers. I have decide that I will make my daughter's halloween costume and was wondering how hard this dress (one in the middle) was to make from a pattern?  I have only made a poodle skirt before but I'm pretty handy. Also What kind of fabric would you recommend, something cheap but not too cheap.
Thanks!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

MyDisneyTrio said:


> What kind of software do you ladies have for your machines? I just bought a 1500D, and don't know if I should get the PED Basic stuff, or if there is anything else I should consider. My bday is in a few weeks and my mom said she'd buy it for me for my bday. Should I get it? What all can you do with it?
> 
> Thanks guys



I like Embird because they have a preview program for my designs, so I can see a small thumbnail of the designs instead of just seeing the title.



squirrel said:


> What color thread do you use when appliquing again, the same as the applique or the background fabric?
> 
> I'm going to leave a sticky note on the wall next to the sewing machine, so I won't forget!



I've always used the color the character is.


----------



## littlepeppers

lovesdumbo said:


> Be sure to use a ball point needle if you are.  I also use 2 layers of stabilizer when doing a T.



Ok, I'll be the silly one today.  

What does a ball point needle do to help on a T-shirt?

What is a ball point needle?

DS tshirts drive me nuts.  Going to use the 2 layers of stabelizer thing next time.  I re-iron the stabalizer several times when I do his shirts.  Maybe this would reduce my re-ironing time.


----------



## littlepeppers

squirrel said:


> What color thread do you use when appliquing again, the same as the applique or the background fabric?



I use the same as applique, but I'm not really good yet so listen to the other ladies 1st.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

ireland_nicole said:


> Sooooooooooo cute!  I can't believe he's getting so big!  Tell him to slow down, OK?
> 
> 
> Great job!  Keep it up!
> 
> We made it home this morning without any significant casualties LOL.  Boy, driving overnight is a lot harder on the way home.  There were some wonderful moments, and I'll post some pics when I'm able- got some great photopass shots of all of us but will have to wait for the CD.  The kids loved the attenion they got for the outfits; there was a lot of positive feedback- of course there was also the very occasional- "I can't believe they'd be so cruel as to force their child to wear that in this heat"- um, yeah, like I could get it off her LOL.  Anyway, the funny thing was, Caitie wore pettis with most of her outfits, but because everything was cotton and thin straps or halter, and her hair was up, she was the coolest of all of us with our t-shirts.  I have to say, I saw a big difference in how Heathersue's and some others designs held up.  My biggest dissapointment was the stepsisters outfit.  I know I used satin, but I've used satin other times too with no problems.  The appliques were litterally falling apart and fraying just in the 4 hours she wore the outfit and it's not like she's all that rough with them, ya know?  other than that, though the outfits held up beautifully, and I'm going to start planning for our girls trip next Christmas next.  I'll get my ticker up soon.  I've also decided that I'm definitely a Poly girl.  Spent a lot of time for different meals and activities at all the resorts, but it's the Poly that makes me feel comfortably relaxed- of course, it might have a little something to do with dole whips and 100%Kona coffee- but I'm sure it's just coincidence.
> 
> I missed you guys, and for those that were praying for us and sending pixie dust, I sure appreciate it.  There were definitely magical moments, and I'm mostly glad we went, but it was also soooooooooooooo stressful because of having to pretend things were fine the whole time.  I definitely didn't relax at all, and usually that's a big part of our vacation, so I'm feeling the effects of that.  I think things are still status quo for us, and we got an opening with the one counselor that has been reccomended to us by several sources we trust as specializing in families with kids on the autism spectrum, so I'm praying that will help.  We also got word just before we left that the insurance company will no longer cover Caitie's much needed behavioral therapist, so that's a bit of a blow, too- it was her only therapy that was covered, and finding an extra $115/week isn't going to be easy to say the least.
> 
> I'll try to get all caught up, but if I miss anything in the process, know that I think all y'alls work is fabulous!



I'm glad you were able to enjoy the trip mostly.  I hope you can work things out & get Caitie's therapy taken care of.  I don't remember if I told you or not, but that pink/black Mickey dress was adorable!


----------



## ellenbenny

littlepeppers said:


> Ok, I'll be the silly one today.
> 
> What does a ball point needle do to help on a T-shirt?
> 
> What is a ball point needle?
> 
> DS tshirts drive me nuts.  Going to use the 2 layers of stabelizer thing next time.  I re-iron the stabalizer several times when I do his shirts.  Maybe this would reduce my re-ironing time.



I always thought the ball point needle was to prevent putting holes in the fabric/cutting the threads of the fabric when sewing on knits.


----------



## lovesdumbo

littlepeppers said:


> Ok, I'll be the silly one today.
> 
> What does a ball point needle do to help on a T-shirt?
> 
> What is a ball point needle?
> 
> DS tshirts drive me nuts.  Going to use the 2 layers of stabelizer thing next time.  I re-iron the stabalizer several times when I do his shirts.  Maybe this would reduce my re-ironing time.


I found this here: http://www.denverfabrics.com/pages/sewinginfo/dfsewinghints/sewing-machine-needles.htm



> A rounded "ball" point sewing machine needle is recommended for use with tricots, jerseys, lingerie and power net. Unlike sharp, pointed sewing machine needles which pierce fibers of knit / fabrics, destroying elasticity, ball points slip between fibers, preventing damage to fabric, and annoying skipped stitches. Select light or medium ball in the correct size to suit fabric.



I also have issues with the stablizer not always staying down but usually manage fine without reironing.  I have found that reading and following the directions really helps.  I used to have my iron set way too hot for the heat & bond.  That works MUCH better when you use the correct iron temp.


----------



## teresajoy

ellenbenny said:


> I haven't contributed anything in a while due to being on vacation for a week and then having to catch up on real life before getting back to sewing, but yesterday I finally made a couple of things...
> 
> Cathy dress Minnie style for my granddaughter.  This dress goes together very quickly using rolled hems on the neck and hem ruffles, and comes out so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the new Sis Boom Boxer Short pattern for my DS21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only made him one pair since I have to mail them to him and have him try them on before I make any more, but I do like the pattern and it goes together pretty quickly.



These are really cute! I love that Minnie dress! 



aboveH20 said:


> It was my mother's brother, not my mother as well.  Her brother was a navy pilot during WW II and was shot down flying a mission somewhere in the Pacific.  (To this day she hates the song, "I'll Be Home for Christmas" because they were expecting him for the holiday, and got The News instead.)
> 
> Patriot's Point in South Carolina and Battleship Cove in Massachusetts are amazing places to visit because they really bring home the fact that the statistics of war are real people . . . someones' son, someone's fiance, someone's father.
> 
> There are great tours of the boats and lots of display cases with personal effects, historial pieces, and photos galore.  It was very interesting to read the day's logs, especailly when the schedule included a burial at sea, and to see the hammocks/bunks where the crew slept, the galley where food was prepared, the barbershop, brig, dentist's office, etc.
> 
> Very educational, very enlightening, very sobering.
> 
> Okay, that was way more than you wanted to know.  I'm done.



No, not more than I wanted to know at all! I find it very interesting! Thanks for sharing. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey everybody,
> I know I have been MIA for a while.
> We went on a short vacation to Cape Cod, we were able to use my cousins' beach house, which was great, weather was so-so. But it was a nice, quiet get away for a long weekend, left Fri and came home Tue.
> We came home to find my senior labrador seemed to be waiting for us before she let go. She was struggling to walk that evening, and struggling to eat (she had a mini stroke a couple weeks ago) and I believe she had another one. She could not stand up Wed morning and I knew it was time. When she tried, she had no control over her legs. It was heartbreaking. I called our vet and he came to the house with a vet tech later in the afternoon to put her to sleep.
> She would have been 16 in October.
> I figured nobody wanted to cook or clean up so we took Jessie our other dog out to eat with us- we went to 5 Guys Burger and Fries and got her a hot dog and then went to our favorite ice cream/farm and ordered her a pup cup (ice cream with dog treats)
> The first few days were really hard, but it's made me more aware of Jessie, only 8 and made me realize we have been holding her back and it's time for lots of exercise.
> 
> I think I may get into fostering again, I found a group that needs temp foster homes (wed to fri) and that might be a great way to get started again. I will talk to Tom when he is awake.
> 
> AND...when I got home I learned my Dad had been hospitalized. He had a nasty eye infection and then turns out he has shingles in his eye, however, his white blood cell count was at 0, so they wouldn't release him. He also has no feeling in his chin/lower lip, side of his jaw, and they have found that it's the cancer ma-tastes there, they will attempt radiation on it, which has big risks. He got out Sat morning and is home, grouchy, and dictarorial, but doing okay. LOL. But it worries me, he is becoming more and more frail and having more pain, we worry about spinal colapse. But God will see me through and I will trust in Him. It's the only way to get thru this. His 71st birthday was Friday, he always looked and acted about 10 years younger, but it seems age has now flipped and he looks like he's 80 now.
> 
> Sorry for the novel. I haven't done any sewing recently.



So sorry about your dog!   And, of course your Dad too. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> I finished my sewing projects for my guests that came in from out of town this weekend just in the knick of time!!  Literally, I was putting the soft iron on interfacing to the back of the embroidered t shirts as they were calling to say they just pulled into their hotel   Nothing like working to the last second, right?
> 
> Sadly, I don't have any pictures of the girls in their outfits because they wanted to play with my boys instead try on clothes- KIDS!!  So here's the finished projects, I think by the second Audrey skirt I got a better system going for the butt ruffles.  I'm not sure why the top layer of ruffles on the larger skirt looks so crooked though, because it wasn't in person...maybe just the way it was placed on the floor for pictures   I'm bummed I don't have pictures of them on the girls, I hope my friend snaps some pictures when/if they decide to wear them.


These outfits are so adorable!!! The fabrics are so pretty. 




babynala said:


> I think I keep getting logged out and losing my posts but you guys have been making some great stuff.  Congrats to TeresaJoy on being the mom of a high school graduate - love the pictures and dress.
> 
> Liz


Thanks! His party is in 2 weeks, so now I have to stress about that! 



jeniamt said:


> I'm back from the quilt show and have to share with you guys b/c no in my family can appreciate what I bought!
> 
> I attended a workshop on tiny quilts which is what I bought the tear away paper and "add an 1/8th" ruler.  Also, the little paper pieced tiny quilt kits (Halloween and Christmas).  I bought the monkey surf fabric and coordinates to make the Modkin pattern.  I'm going to make the lobster fabric into a pair of shorts for the baby (with a matching lobster appliqued onsie).  Other stuff was from the $1 bin!
> 
> I could have gone crazy there, especially if I could think as far ahead as Halloween or Christmas.  There was some Alexander Henry Halloween fabric I could have broken the bank for!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share:



OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!



ban26ana said:


> Thank you all for the wonderful welcome.  I really think I can get into this sewing thing.  I have a few questions though, since my only real training was in 7th grade.  And that was many moons ago.
> 
> How do you cut straight?  I seriously could cut an inch crooked.  Can I get something like they have on the cutting tables at Joann's?
> 
> Are there any tips on the zigzag stitch?  I've never used that before, and my applique looks pretty pathetic.



I snip and rip. You snip into your fabric about a half inch (on the edge) then, just take it and rip it apart. I always do one small rip on the edge to make it straight first. It's my all time favorite method for "cutting" straight! 



scouthawkk said:


> Hi, my name is Jen (I've noticed a lot of us here).  I have lurked far longer that I care to admit.  My husband actually got me into sewing.  Bought me my first machine with embroidery combo for Christmas a couple of years ago.  I decided I liked it so much that when I got some unknown about inheritance money last spring, I upgraded to a used Brother ULT2002D.  I agree, the bigger the hoop, the better!
> 
> I have taken part in a couple of BigGives now, and decided to finally be brave enough to join here.  We don't go to Disney as often as DS and I would like, but the BigGives help be get my fix.  I'll go ahead and post the latest pics from Tyler's give that I just posted over there.  I did goof on the Audrey skirt.  I used the size 14/16 because it matched Sierra's measurements better, but with the size 12 length (again, fit what she likes better).  But I forgot to adjust the size of the ruffles to match the shorter size.  So there isn't much left between the waist band and the top ruffle.  But overall, I am very pleased with how it turned out.



I saw these on the Big Give board this morning. They are all wonderful! Thank you so much. 


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - love all the things posted!!!
> 
> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar Simply sweet. I wanted to make a top for underneath, but my serger broke and I was frustrated!! lol....I also embroidered some really cheap backpacks I got for the girls to use as giftbags for their bday presents!
> 
> front



I love this caterpillar dress!!! It's so pretty! And, those curtains came out great! 


ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my own family!  I seem to make things for others all the time.  I made this to wear to Toy Story 3 this weekend.  I plan on making a dress for baby Lily as well.  This is my first dress with a Heather Sue design!!




LOOOOVE THIS!!! That color is amazing on your daughter! She and the dress are gorgeous!!! Make sure you post this on Heather's wall (if you haven't already), she'll love it! 



sway_559 said:


> Good Morning Ladies! I'm Anna   I've been lurking for awhile and just adore everything you guys do, you're all so talented! I'm not a sewer, but my Mother is, and I'm going to begin learning. We recently took the kids for their first trip to DLR and bought AP's, so, the obsession begins! LOL. We're planning another trip at Xmas time. So, I want to start learning to sew and working on some outfits for the kidlets  Here's a couple of the Disney outfits my mom made for DD.


Your daughter is adorable!!! What a little cutie! I can't wait to see what you make for her! 



aksunshine said:


> Thank you!!!! He is getting so big already! He will be 2 weeks tomorrow. Here is a cute picture from this morning. I managed to catch a smile!



OH, Alicia! He is so cute!!! Look at that precious baby! I just want to pick him up and cuddle him! 



ban26ana said:


> That newborn smile just melted my heart.  How beautiful.
> 
> I made my second dress today.  (Third I guess, since I made 2 of the first design.)  It's another pillowcase dress, but I made it out of fabric.  I think I'm afraid to try an actual pattern.
> 
> Oh, and since you are all so helpful, I have another question.  Where is my camera charger?  I can't find it anywhere, so I'm stuck using my phone for pictures!



So pretty! I love the hairdo too! I keep eyeing this fabric! Then, I remind myself that I have a basement full of fabric that I will never be able to use! (I'm thinking I should carry a picture of my basement around with me, for weak moments!) You know, your outfit doesn't help my resolve! 

Your charger is in the stroller. Or under the seat of your car. 



ireland_nicole said:


> I'll try to get all caught up, but if I miss anything in the process, know that I think all y'alls work is fabulous!



I'm glad you made it home safely. I hope the counseling works out for you guys. 



squirrel said:


> What color thread do you use when appliquing again, the same as the applique or the background fabric?
> 
> I'm going to leave a sticky note on the wall next to the sewing machine, so I won't forget!


Match the applique. 



glitzybabes said:


> Info needed from sewers. I have decide that I will make my daughter's halloween costume and was wondering how hard this dress (one in the middle) was to make from a pattern?  I have only made a poodle skirt before but I'm pretty handy. Also What kind of fabric would you recommend, something cheap but not too cheap.
> Thanks!



It doesn't look like  a real easy pattern, but you can probably figure it out. What size is your daughter?


----------



## squirrel

I'm still working on the Princesses Simply Sweet.  Would it look funny if I appliqued on both the front and the back of the bodice?  I really like the Cinderella in the oval but was thinking of adding another princess or Cinderella in the rectangle (if it fits) on the back/front.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jeniamt said:


> I'm back from the quilt show and have to share with you guys b/c no in my family can appreciate what I bought!
> 
> I attended a workshop on tiny quilts which is what I bought the tear away paper and "add an 1/8th" ruler.  Also, the little paper pieced tiny quilt kits (Halloween and Christmas).  I bought the monkey surf fabric and coordinates to make the Modkin pattern.  I'm going to make the lobster fabric into a pair of shorts for the baby (with a matching lobster appliqued onsie).  Other stuff was from the $1 bin!
> 
> I could have gone crazy there, especially if I could think as far ahead as Halloween or Christmas.  There was some Alexander Henry Halloween fabric I could have broken the bank for!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share:


A quilt show, that is just wonderful.  Great purchases.



MaeB said:


> Hey all!  Get ready for the most random post ever!
> 
> First off, I thought you all would appreciate this one.  My dad got this disgusting old sewing machine from a friend (somebody painted it!! The museum professional in me cringed when I saw it.)  Over the summer I'm going to be working on restoring it as best I can...these are my before pics.  It's taking forever to get the pink paint off!!!  I don't live at home so I only get the chance to work on it when I go home every once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a "quilt" my mom made many years ago.  It's pieced together with old clothes from various family members and a whole lot of what I think is a cream coloured flannel.  My mom must have either had tons of it around or bought it to fill in the gaps. This blanket is huge.  I think it would probably fit on a king bed.  It's so cozy and has a really nice weight to it. My mom passed away 2 years ago and I have all of her old clothes so my other summer project is to make something like this with them.  I just lost m job so I have a LOT of time on my hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is a photo of random sewing machine pieces that I think go with the sewing machine that I inherited from my grandmother via my mom.  I don't know what make it is...it's tucked away right now otherwise I'd check.  Anyway, can anyone help me identify what any of these things are?  They're all feet of some kind, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I can't wait to get started so I can share something with you wonderful ladies!


Great gift on the machine!  I looks great and you did a great restore job. I love old quilts and they are a great way to remember the people we love.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - love all the things posted!!!
> 
> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar Simply sweet. I wanted to make a top for underneath, but my serger broke and I was frustrated!! lol....I also embroidered some really cheap backpacks I got for the girls to use as giftbags for their bday presents!
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back (or you could wear it with this as the front - lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some curtains I made from a sheet from the goodwill..I bought it because it was disney but not knowing what to do with it - then it struck me!!! not bad for two bucks!! just in time for the Inlaws to arrive tomorrow!! EEK!! They are here till next Tuesday! and Beth is back with them!!! Trying to get in the Camp Promise mindframe with them here is going to be interesting!! haha~!~!


Wendy, you are so creative to make curtains from sheets and to recycle also.  The hunger dress is very cute and girly.  How on earth did you sew onto the backpacks?  You are amazing!  Good luck with Camp Promise and we wish we could see you.



froggy33 said:


> I think that was me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can remember how I did it! I just used CarlaC's precious dress pattern.  I think I did the empire waist. The top was made as in the directions.  The skirt was done the same as in the pattern as the base, but then I did ruffles on top all the way around.  I measured the length I wanted for the skirt and then divided out how many ruffles to do.  My daughter is in a size 1 and I did 5 ruffles I think.  For these ruffles I just serged the top, gather them and then sewed them where they went (I didn't do them "upside down" and then flipped and top stitched.)
> 
> I did add a little embellishment at the waist, with a bow I made and sewed on.
> 
> Okay, clear as mud right?  Good luck!


Beautiful dress.  The ruffles are so fun.



ban26ana said:


> I made my second dress today.  (Third I guess, since I made 2 of the first design.)  It's another pillowcase dress, but I made it out of fabric.  I think I'm afraid to try an actual pattern.
> 
> Oh, and since you are all so helpful, I have another question.  Where is my camera charger?  I can't find it anywhere, so I'm stuck using my phone for pictures!


You can do a pattern, just pick an easy one with clear directions.  Commercial patterns are a bit harder and vague.  You camera is with your credit card...lol.  The dress is very cute and you did a good job.


squirrel said:


> Oh no!  I just got a call that Fabricland is having a 50% off sale on Thursday!  Now I have to get there for some fabric, I stopped myself from buying.
> 
> I love it when the Bargain Centre is at 50% off.  I saw some cloud fabric at $5 a metre.


Don't you just love a good deal?  Super buy on the fabic.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> What kind of software do you ladies have for your machines? I just bought a 1500D, and don't know if I should get the PED Basic stuff, or if there is anything else I should consider. My bday is in a few weeks and my mom said she'd buy it for me for my bday. Should I get it? What all can you do with it?
> 
> Thanks guys


I did buy PE Design 8 and didn't have time to learn so I loaned it to a friend.  I have a Innovis 4000D and just buy my designs from digitizers.  Good luck and congrats on the new machine.



glitzybabes said:


> Info needed from sewers. I have decide that I will make my daughter's halloween costume and was wondering how hard this dress (one in the middle) was to make from a pattern?  I have only made a poodle skirt before but I'm pretty handy. Also What kind of fabric would you recommend, something cheap but not too cheap.
> Thanks!


It all depends on your skilz.  I do sew commercial patterns but find the instructions vague and it takes days to figure it out.  I think with an understanding of commercial pattern instructions you should be fine.  The bottom is just a skirt, most likely two pieces, gathered.  The top is the princess cut bodice with a zipper, 5t pieces, then attach the top to the bottom.  Fitting is correct is hard with the bust side seams.  Not too hard thought.  Good luck and please post a picture when you are done.


----------



## 2cutekidz

squirrel said:


> I'm still working on the Princesses Simply Sweet.  Would it look funny if I appliqued on both the front and the back of the bodice?  I really like the Cinderella in the oval but was thinking of adding another princess or Cinderella in the rectangle (if it fits) on the back/front.



It would look fine - and it could be worn with either side as the front


----------



## 2cutekidz

So, here's the first set for Little Man.  It's been so long since I've sewn for him!  I fogot how quick boys set go together!  The waist on the shorts are too big (thank goodness for adjustable waists!) so they look a little long in the pictures - they are suppose to be like long board shorts 














 ...and yes.  One pant leg is longer than the other!  I have to go and fix that.


----------



## ncmomof2

teresajoy said:


> LOOOOVE THIS!!! That color is amazing on your daughter! She and the dress are gorgeous!!! Make sure you post this on Heather's wall (if you haven't already), she'll love it!




How do I post it on her photo album?  I looked at it before but could not figure it out.  I guess I could just put it in a post.


----------



## 2cutekidz

ncmomof2 said:


> How do I post it on her photo album?  I looked at it before but could not figure it out.  I guess I could just put it in a post.



To post it on her wall - go to her page on FaceBook and post a picture like you would on your wall.  If you post it on her Fan Page, it should end up in one of her photo albums too.


----------



## celerystalker

2cutekidz said:


> So, here's the first set for Little Man.  It's been so long since I've sewn for him!  I fogot how quick boys set go together!  The waist on the shorts are too big (thank goodness for adjustable waists!) so they look a little long in the pictures - they are suppose to be like long board shorts



I love it! 
That's my favorite sheet set. 
I'm going to be so sad when I weawr them out.


----------



## 2cutekidz

celerystalker said:


> I love it!
> That's my favorite sheet set.
> I'm going to be so sad when I weawr them out.



LOL!  I only have a pillowcase, that was never used   I've been saving it to use for our trip.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

2cutekidz said:


> So, here's the first set for Little Man.  It's been so long since I've sewn for him!  I fogot how quick boys set go together!  The waist on the shorts are too big (thank goodness for adjustable waists!) so they look a little long in the pictures - they are suppose to be like long board shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yes.  One pant leg is longer than the other!  I have to go and fix that.



SUPER CUTE!!  Your little guy looks so happy in his Mickey gear!!  He's a cutie


----------



## clairemolly

Hello all!  I lost my multi-quote when the power went out last night.  I live right by the "touchdown Jesus" that burned down last night, in case any of you are familiar. There have been some adorable things posted in the last couple of days. 

I think I finally have my machine fixed, so I can start on the valance and backet liners for the baby's room this week.  I only have 7 weeks left, so I'd better get hoppin'!

I probably won't start them tonight though...I leave work in an hour to go and pick up my embroidery machine!I am getting the 780D for only slightly more than the PE770.  I am sooo excited...I can't wait!


----------



## teresajoy

2cutekidz said:


> So, here's the first set for Little Man.  It's been so long since I've sewn for him!  I fogot how quick boys set go together!  The waist on the shorts are too big (thank goodness for adjustable waists!) so they look a little long in the pictures - they are suppose to be like long board shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



What a cute set!!! And, I can't believe how old he is looking! What happened to baby Matthew??? Quick, post my favorite picture of him for me! 



ncmomof2 said:


> How do I post it on her photo album?  I looked at it before but could not figure it out.  I guess I could just put it in a post.





2cutekidz said:


> To post it on her wall - go to her page on FaceBook and post a picture like you would on your wall.  If you post it on her Fan Page, it should end up in one of her photo albums too.



Yep, what Leslie said! 



clairemolly said:


> Hello all!  I lost my multi-quote when the power went out last night.  I live right by the "touchdown Jesus" that burned down last night, in case any of you are familiar. There have been some adorable things posted in the last couple of days.
> 
> I think I finally have my machine fixed, so I can start on the valance and backet liners for the baby's room this week.  I only have 7 weeks left, so I'd better get hoppin'!
> 
> I probably won't start them tonight though...I leave work in an hour to go and pick up my embroidery machine!I am getting the 780D for only slightly more than the PE770.  I am sooo excited...I can't wait!



I was trying to figure out why I hadn't heard about Touchdown Jesus at Notre Dame burning down when I noticed where you were from. Different touchdown Jesus!  

OOOH! I'm excited for your new machine!


----------



## clairemolly

teresajoy said:


> I was trying to figure out why I hadn't heard about Touchdown Jesus at Notre Dame burning down when I noticed where you were from. Different touchdown Jesus!
> 
> OOOH! I'm excited for your new machine!



Haha...he is also referred to as "Big Butter Jesus"...Haywood Banks wrote a song about him.  It was made of styrofoam and fiberglass and burnt to the ground because of a lightning strike last night.

I'm excited about my machine too!  I bought a ton of designs from Heather this month and can't wait to stitch them out!


----------



## 2cutekidz

teresajoy said:


> What a cute set!!! And, I can't believe how old he is looking! What happened to baby Matthew??? Quick, post my favorite picture of him for me!



LMBO!!  Since you asked...


----------



## tmh0206

quick question...i just got a nice bonus (bigger than I was expecting) and I was thinking of buying a serger, so I need advice on what kind to buy, please give me all of your opinions...I need one that is super user friendly!  thanks so much!


----------



## Granna4679

2cutekidz said:


> LMBO!!  Since you asked...



Tee hee!!!!!  Too cute!  

I love the Mickey outfit too!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

2cutekidz said:


> LMBO!!  Since you asked...



this is too Cute.


----------



## clairemolly

I got my machine and already did a test embroidery design and my first ever machine applique!  I love  Heather's designs so far...the Mickey head stitched out beautifully and it was so easy!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

clairemolly said:


> I got my machine and already did a test embroidery design and my first ever machine applique!  I love  Heather's designs so far...the Mickey head stitched out beautifully and it was so easy!



I agree Heather's designs are the BEST.  I just got around to stitching out Hamm that I bought weeks ago, and he's perfection.  Gotta get these bowling shirts done for the movie as promised.


----------



## mirandag819

Ok I've about finished Taylor's villian dress (just need to top stitch and get any loose strings, but I wanted to try it on her before she went to bed) The bodice is still a lil big, but our trip isn't until November and I didn't want her to outgrow it. She will be wearing this to see Villians Tonight! on the Disney Magic. I still need to make some matching bows, I'm just waiting on Taylor to pick her 2 favorite villians. 

















Some Twirling:


















Here are some close ups of the appliques: 

The Mickey's House of Villians Bodice:





Dr.Facilier, Hades, and Ursula





Captain Hook, Cruella and Yzma





Scar, Jafar, and Evil Queen:





Maleficent, Queen of Hearts, and Lady Tremaine






And here is a picture of Dee and Taylor at my BIL's wedding this weekend.... She was the flower girl and he was the best man.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

2cutekidz said:


> So, here's the first set for Little Man.  It's been so long since I've sewn for him!  I fogot how quick boys set go together!  The waist on the shorts are too big (thank goodness for adjustable waists!) so they look a little long in the pictures - they are suppose to be like long board shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yes.  One pant leg is longer than the other!  I have to go and fix that.



Still behind, as usual, but I had to quote this one!!

DS doesn't like "button shirts," so I wasn't even going to give the little bowling shirts a go.  Apparently polo buttons don't bother him, though.  I'm so excited to see this!!  I'm getting ideas!   Looks great!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

mirandag819 said:


> Ok I've about finished Taylor's villian dress (just need to top stitch and get any loose strings, but I wanted to try it on her before she went to bed) The bodice is still a lil big, but our trip isn't until November and I didn't want her to outgrow it. She will be wearing this to see Villians Tonight! on the Disney Magic. I still need to make some matching bows, I'm just waiting on Taylor to pick her 2 favorite villians.



Oooh!!  Have to quote this one, too!!  This is INCREDIBLE!!  I may even like it more than princessy dresses.  Shhhh!!


----------



## eyor44

mirandag819 said:


> Ok I've about finished Taylor's villian dress (just need to top stitch and get any loose strings, but I wanted to try it on her before she went to bed) The bodice is still a lil big, but our trip isn't until November and I didn't want her to outgrow it. She will be wearing this to see Villians Tonight! on the Disney Magic. I still need to make some matching bows, I'm just waiting on Taylor to pick her 2 favorite villians.



Love the villian dress. The detail is incredible! Excellent!!!!


----------



## McDuck

mirandag819 said:


> Ok I've about finished Taylor's villian dress (just need to top stitch and get any loose strings, but I wanted to try it on her before she went to bed) The bodice is still a lil big, but our trip isn't until November and I didn't want her to outgrow it. She will be wearing this to see Villians Tonight! on the Disney Magic. I still need to make some matching bows, I'm just waiting on Taylor to pick her 2 favorite villians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some close ups of the appliques:
> 
> The Mickey's House of Villians Bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Facilier, Hades, and Ursula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Hook, Cruella and Yzma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scar, Jafar, and Evil Queen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maleficent, Queen of Hearts, and Lady Tremaine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of Dee and Taylor at my BIL's wedding this weekend.... She was the flower girl and he was the best man.



This is FABULOUS!  And I love the color scheme on it!


----------



## llaxton

mirandag819 said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## ncmomof2

mirandag819 said:


>




That is adorable!  Are those hand-machine embroidered?


----------



## Tweevil

Duh!  I am such a dork....
Am I the only one who didn't know that Heather's shop has a RSS feed?  All this time I have been moaning to her about notification of new stuff and there it was all the time....

Sorry Heather - I am officially computer stupid.


----------



## Tweevil

I didn't multi quote but I wanted to say how great everyone's creations are!  Also, I love the baby pictures - give them all a squish (gently) for me!!

....back to working.... I have to stop surfing the PC......


----------



## erikawolf2004

mirandag819 said:


> Ok I've about finished Taylor's villian dress (just need to top stitch and get any loose strings, but I wanted to try it on her before she went to bed) The bodice is still a lil big, but our trip isn't until November and I didn't want her to outgrow it. She will be wearing this to see Villians Tonight! on the Disney Magic. I still need to make some matching bows, I'm just waiting on Taylor to pick her 2 favorite villians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some close ups of the appliques:
> 
> The Mickey's House of Villians Bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Facilier, Hades, and Ursula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Hook, Cruella and Yzma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scar, Jafar, and Evil Queen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maleficent, Queen of Hearts, and Lady Tremaine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of Dee and Taylor at my BIL's wedding this weekend.... She was the flower girl and he was the best man.



This is SOOOO COOL!!!!  Is this a simply sweet dress?  I think I need to get this pattern?  Then I will work on the embroidary machine  Love Love Love all your daughter's dresses!!!


----------



## mirandag819

ncmomof2 said:


> That is adorable!  Are those hand-machine embroidered?



I wish I could applique "by hand" like that! I can barely do a simple applique by hand.... they are all machine designs..... I had to have most of the designs made, because I couldn't find anything with 9 of the 12 villians I wanted, but an Etsy seller digitized them for me. 



erikawolf2004 said:


> This is SOOOO COOL!!!!  Is this a simply sweet dress?  I think I need to get this pattern?  Then I will work on the embroidary machine  Love Love Love all your daughter's dresses!!!



It is a simply sweet.... just a wider skirt.... I think my DD's size calls for like 55 inches wide, and this one is 120, but that is the only modification and it works the same, just more gathering. You should def get that pattern! It is soooo diverse and I find myself using it sooooo often. The simply sweet was the first pattern I ever used (which speaks a lot for how good Carla's directions were since I had never sewn before) and I've used it sooooo many more times since. I love how many options there are for this pattern on it's own, and I've changed up the skirt quite a few times on this one with extra ruffles, more layers, ect....it is by far my fav dress pattern


----------



## erikawolf2004

Ok, so I'm finally trying to figure out how to post a few pictures of things I have made.

The first is a little dress for Epcot, then I did a Minnie Skirt and I am going to order a Christmas Minnie long sleeve top for in in the fall and the last is just a little dress I just love!  My daughter was trying out a ballet pose while modeling

Yeh!!!  It worked!!!  My order got mixed up but you get the idea-haha!!!


----------



## Granna4679

As promised....I have a ton of Sea World pics and as much as I would love to share them all, I will spare you.  The girls didn't get around to wearing their Nemo outfits I made but we go back next month (yay for season passes)...so they will wear them then.

Here are the Shamu/whale outfits I made them in action. Thanks Heather....we got so many compliments!!









And this is the best picture I got of them in their swim suit coverups....






And last but not least ...I just have to share this picture because I love it and it makes me smile every time I look at it....





Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Granna4679 said:


> As promised....I have a ton of Sea World pics and as much as I would love to share them all, I will spare you.  The girls didn't get around to wearing their Nemo outfits I made but we go back next month (yay for season passes)...so they will wear them then.
> 
> Here are the Shamu/whale outfits I made them in action. Thanks Heather....we got so many compliments!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the best picture I got of them in their swim suit coverups....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least ...I just have to share this picture because I love it and it makes me smile every time I look at it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



You look like you had a great time, adorable outfits, super cute girls and love the smooch picture too!


----------



## ellenbenny

mirandag819 said:


>



That is so great, I'm sure a ton of work went into all those appliques.  I love it!



Granna4679 said:


> And this is the best picture I got of them in their swim suit coverups....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least ...I just have to share this picture because I love it and it makes me smile every time I look at it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



The girls are adorable and your work is great as always!!


----------



## ellenbenny

erikawolf2004 said:


> Ok, so I'm finally trying to figure out how to post a few pictures of things I have made.
> 
> The first is a little dress for Epcot, then I did a Minnie Skirt and I am going to order a Christmas Minnie long sleeve top for in in the fall and the last is just a little dress I just love!  My daughter was trying out a ballet pose while modeling
> 
> Yeh!!!  It worked!!!  My order got mixed up but you get the idea-haha!!!



Those are all very cute, thanks for posting!


----------



## aksunshine

You have all been busy making amazing things!!! Wish I had more time!!!


----------



## Granna4679

tmh0206 said:


> quick question...i just got a nice bonus (bigger than I was expecting) and I was thinking of buying a serger, so I need advice on what kind to buy, please give me all of your opinions...I need one that is super user friendly!  thanks so much!



Congrats on the bonus.  Can't help with the serger question...I don't have one yet but I know everyone else on here loves them.



clairemolly said:


> I got my machine and already did a test embroidery design and my first ever machine applique!  I love  Heather's designs so far...the Mickey head stitched out beautifully and it was so easy!



Yay!!  I love Heather's designs.   



mirandag819 said:


> Ok I've about finished Taylor's villian dress (just need to top stitch and get any loose strings, but I wanted to try it on her before she went to bed) The bodice is still a lil big, but our trip isn't until November and I didn't want her to outgrow it. She will be wearing this to see Villians Tonight! on the Disney Magic. I still need to make some matching bows, I'm just waiting on Taylor to pick her 2 favorite villians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some close ups of the appliques:
> 
> The Mickey's House of Villians Bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of Dee and Taylor at my BIL's wedding this weekend.... She was the flower girl and he was the best man.



Miranda - this dress is magnificent!!!  My DGD loves all of the villains and I keep saying I am going to make her a dress with all of them.  Love your background fabrics too....they added a perfect touch to the "dark side" of the theme.  Who did you get the House of Mouse logo from?



erikawolf2004 said:


> Ok, so I'm finally trying to figure out how to post a few pictures of things I have made.
> 
> The first is a little dress for Epcot, then I did a Minnie Skirt and I am going to order a Christmas Minnie long sleeve top for in in the fall and the last is just a little dress I just love!  My daughter was trying out a ballet pose while modeling
> 
> Yeh!!!  It worked!!!  My order got mixed up but you get the idea-haha!!!



All of the outfits are really cute.  I am really partial to the Epcot one though.  I really like that fabric for Epcot.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

2cutekidz said:


> So, here's the first set for Little Man.  It's been so long since I've sewn for him!  I fogot how quick boys set go together!  The waist on the shorts are too big (thank goodness for adjustable waists!) so they look a little long in the pictures - they are suppose to be like long board shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yes.  One pant leg is longer than the other!  I have to go and fix that.


You are so creative.  Love the bowling shirt and the applique design on the stripe.  The shorts are so very cute and your little one is growing up so fast.



clairemolly said:


> Hello all!  I lost my multi-quote when the power went out last night.  I live right by the "touchdown Jesus" that burned down last night, in case any of you are familiar. There have been some adorable things posted in the last couple of days.
> 
> I think I finally have my machine fixed, so I can start on the valance and backet liners for the baby's room this week.  I only have 7 weeks left, so I'd better get hoppin'!
> 
> I probably won't start them tonight though...I leave work in an hour to go and pick up my embroidery machine!I am getting the 780D for only slightly more than the PE770.  I am sooo excited...I can't wait!


Congrats on the new machine, don't forget to post pictures of the machine when you get it.



tmh0206 said:


> quick question...i just got a nice bonus (bigger than I was expecting) and I was thinking of buying a serger, so I need advice on what kind to buy, please give me all of your opinions...I need one that is super user friendly!  thanks so much!


Make sure it is one that is user friendly and that you like and feel comfortable using.  I have a Singer.



clairemolly said:


> I got my machine and already did a test embroidery design and my first ever machine applique!  I love  Heather's designs so far...the Mickey head stitched out beautifully and it was so easy!


Yeah, you must show pictures.  Glad you are having fun with your machine and keep trying designs.  It opens a entire new window to fun in sewing.



mirandag819 said:


> Ok I've about finished Taylor's villian dress (just need to top stitch and get any loose strings, but I wanted to try it on her before she went to bed) The bodice is still a lil big, but our trip isn't until November and I didn't want her to outgrow it. She will be wearing this to see Villians Tonight! on the Disney Magic. I still need to make some matching bows, I'm just waiting on Taylor to pick her 2 favorite villians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some close ups of the appliques:
> 
> The Mickey's House of Villians Bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dark colours just work so well on this dress and it is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> Tweevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh!  I am such a dork....
> Am I the only one who didn't know that Heather's shop has a RSS feed?  All this time I have been moaning to her about notification of new stuff and there it was all the time....
> 
> Sorry Heather - I am officially computer stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not the only dork, I lead the dork stamp club.  I am so bad at computer and DH is the lead IT guy.  Oh well, last to find out stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> erikawolf2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm finally trying to figure out how to post a few pictures of things I have made.
> 
> The first is a little dress for Epcot, then I did a Minnie Skirt and I am going to order a Christmas Minnie long sleeve top for in in the fall and the last is just a little dress I just love!  My daughter was trying out a ballet pose while modeling
> 
> Yeh!!!  It worked!!!  My order got mixed up but you get the idea-haha!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did super posting pictures and I love the little epcot dress and all your great outfits.  Winter will be here again before we know it.
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As promised....I have a ton of Sea World pics and as much as I would love to share them all, I will spare you.  The girls didn't get around to wearing their Nemo outfits I made but we go back next month (yay for season passes)...so they will wear them then.
> 
> Here are the Shamu/whale outfits I made them in action. Thanks Heather....we got so many compliments!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the best picture I got of them in their swim suit coverups....
> 
> And last but not least ...I just have to share this picture because I love it and it makes me smile every time I look at it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you have a fun trip?  The whale outfits are adorable and love the cover ups.
Click to expand...


----------



## mirandag819

Granna4679 said:


> Congrats on the bonus.  Can't help with the serger question...I don't have one yet but I know everyone else on here loves them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!  I love Heather's designs.
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda - this dress is magnificent!!!  My DGD loves all of the villains and I keep saying I am going to make her a dress with all of them.  Love your background fabrics too....they added a perfect touch to the "dark side" of the theme.  Who did you get the House of Mouse logo from?
> 
> 
> 
> All of the outfits are really cute.  I am really partial to the Epcot one though.  I really like that fabric for Epcot.



Thank you!!! I was very surprised Taylor wanted a Villian dress....she is normally a princess kind of girl.... but then I heard her reasoning I thought it was funny.... she wore a Tremaines outfit to 1900 PF last year and the Tremaines were wonderful.... so nice to her, took her around the place all night, and then recognized her and yelled for her by name a few days later in the MK....she still refers to them as her best friends lol....well she saw the Villians tonight show was going to be on the cruise....she said, "Mommy, isn't lady tremaine a villian....well she is normally mean but she was very nice to me because she liked being on my outfit....if I wear all the villians they will  all probably be nice, and then there will be no one to be mean or scary to me" She was very excited last night and now she can't wait to see all the villians LOL (I've always loved villians, so I was excited about this dress). The house of mouse/villians logo was one of  the few I already had and didn't have to request, I got it from Andrea at DivasDoodles.com...it's in the movies category under villians on her site.


----------



## babynala

Hope you dad is feeling better soon.  Sorry about your dog, sweet how she waited for you.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I finished my sewing projects for my guests that came in from out of town this weekend just in the knick of time!!  Literally, I was putting the soft iron on interfacing to the back of the embroidered t shirts as they were calling to say they just pulled into their hotel   Nothing like working to the last second, right?


These look so great.  I'm sure they will be wearing them alot!



scouthawkk said:


> Hi, my name is Jen (I've noticed a lot of us here).  I have lurked far longer that I care to admit.  My husband actually got me into sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Tyler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how often I'll post, because I don't get a lot of time to sew, but I love looking at what everyone else makes!


I love that skirt and Tyler's outfit is so cute. What a great job.  I'm sure they will be loved.  



TinaLala said:


> So I have finally finished my 4th of July skirt in time for Flag day tomorrow!!  My ruffles aren't perfectly lined up, but I think it came out great!


so cute.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - love all the things posted!!!
> 
> I finally finished the Very Hungry Caterpillar Simply sweet. I wanted to make a top for underneath, but my serger broke and I was frustrated!! lol....I also embroidered some really cheap backpacks I got for the girls to use as giftbags for their bday presents!
> 
> front


The VHC outfit is so cute.  I love that book!  My DD8 loves those curtains.  



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my own family!  I seem to make things for others all the time.  I made this to wear to Toy Story 3 this weekend.  I plan on making a dress for baby Lily as well.  This is my first dress with a Heather Sue design!!


Great job on the applique, I like how you did the skirt.  



aksunshine said:


> Thank you!!!! He is getting so big already! He will be 2 weeks tomorrow. Here is a cute picture from this morning. I managed to catch a smile!


So sweet, love that smile.  



ban26ana said:


> I made my second dress today.  (Third I guess, since I made 2 of the first design.)  It's another pillowcase dress, but I made it out of fabric.  I think I'm afraid to try an actual pattern.


Great job and that is a great hairstyle.   Your daughter is cute.  



2cutekidz said:


> So, here's the first set for Little Man.  It's been so long since I've sewn for him!  I fogot how quick boys set go together!  The waist on the shorts are too big (thank goodness for adjustable waists!) so they look a little long in the pictures - they are suppose to be like long board shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yes.  One pant leg is longer than the other!  I have to go and fix that.


This is a great outfit.  I love how you did the polo shirt.  



mirandag819 said:


> Ok I've about finished Taylor's villian dress (just need to top stitch and get any loose strings, but I wanted to try it on her before she went to bed) The bodice is still a lil big, but our trip isn't until November and I didn't want her to outgrow it. She will be wearing this to see Villians Tonight! on the Disney Magic. I still need to make some matching bows, I'm just waiting on Taylor to pick her 2 favorite villians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of Dee and Taylor at my BIL's wedding this weekend.... She was the flower girl and he was the best man.


WOW! The villians dress is beautiful and you can tell that your daughter is enjoying wearing it.  I love her explaination of why she wanted a villan's dress.  Cute picture of daddy and daughter.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> Ok, so I'm finally trying to figure out how to post a few pictures of things I have made.
> 
> The first is a little dress for Epcot, then I did a Minnie Skirt and I am going to order a Christmas Minnie long sleeve top for in in the fall and the last is just a little dress I just love!  My daughter was trying out a ballet pose while modeling
> 
> Yeh!!!  It worked!!!  My order got mixed up but you get the idea-haha!!!


The Epcot dress came out great and I love the mushroom dress, it is so cute.


Oh, I guess I didn't grab the pictures of Anita and the girls at Sea World.  The outfits look even better on those cute models!  Love the kissing picture, it captures so much.  

Nicole - glad you had a nice trip.


----------



## clairemolly

Doing the happy dance today!!!   My SIL is in labor with my first niece!!!  Another little girl  to sew for!  (not that I am not excited about having a boy this time around).


----------



## tricia

mirandag819 said:


> Ok I've about finished Taylor's villian dress (just need to top stitch and get any loose strings, but I wanted to try it on her before she went to bed) The bodice is still a lil big, but our trip isn't until November and I didn't want her to outgrow it. She will be wearing this to see Villians Tonight! on the Disney Magic. I still need to make some matching bows, I'm just waiting on Taylor to pick her 2 favorite villians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of Dee and Taylor at my BIL's wedding this weekend.... She was the flower girl and he was the best man.




Awesome.  Love the dark colours of the villians dress.




erikawolf2004 said:


> Ok, so I'm finally trying to figure out how to post a few pictures of things I have made.
> 
> The first is a little dress for Epcot, then I did a Minnie Skirt and I am going to order a Christmas Minnie long sleeve top for in in the fall and the last is just a little dress I just love!  My daughter was trying out a ballet pose while modeling
> 
> Yeh!!!  It worked!!!  My order got mixed up but you get the idea-haha!!!



Love everything, especially the mushrooms.




Granna4679 said:


> As promised....I have a ton of Sea World pics and as much as I would love to share them all, I will spare you.  The girls didn't get around to wearing their Nemo outfits I made but we go back next month (yay for season passes)...so they will wear them then.
> 
> Here are the Shamu/whale outfits I made them in action. Thanks Heather....we got so many compliments!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Really cute, and I love that last pic.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

mirandag819 said:


> Ok I've about finished Taylor's villian dress (just need to top stitch and get any loose strings, but I wanted to try it on her before she went to bed) The bodice is still a lil big, but our trip isn't until November and I didn't want her to outgrow it. She will be wearing this to see Villians Tonight! on the Disney Magic. I still need to make some matching bows, I'm just waiting on Taylor to pick her 2 favorite villians.




Holy Applique Batman!

Fabulous job!


----------



## froggy33

mirandag819 said:


> Ok I've about finished Taylor's villian dress (just need to top stitch and get any loose strings, but I wanted to try it on her before she went to bed) The bodice is still a lil big, but our trip isn't until November and I didn't want her to outgrow it. She will be wearing this to see Villians Tonight! on the Disney Magic. I still need to make some matching bows, I'm just waiting on Taylor to pick her 2 favorite villians.



LOVE IT!  I am planning a somewhat similar outfit for our trip in September and I want that black on black swirl fabric.  Do you remember where you got it?

Thanks so much!

Jessica


----------



## tmh0206

I need to apply to join the "dork patrol"  I did my first heather applique.  the first one i forgot to change the thread, so it was in all white.  I proceeded to spend 4 hours trying to seam rip it off to no avail and decided to just start over on a new shirt.  Bought the new shirt and started over last night just to realize that i put the design on UPSIDE DOWN! UGH!! so now Buzz lightyear is standing on his head and I have to start over again!!! good news is, it turned out adorable and stitched really well.  Hopefully the third time is the charm for me!


----------



## mirandag819

froggy33 said:


> LOVE IT!  I am planning a somewhat similar outfit for our trip in September and I want that black on black swirl fabric.  Do you remember where you got it?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Jessica



I got all 4 of the fabrics from Joanns right before I started the dress.... I know mine still has a ton of it if you can't find it I can grab some more.


----------



## thmar

erikawolf2004 said:


> Ok, so I'm finally trying to figure out how to post a few pictures of things I have made.
> 
> The first is a little dress for Epcot, then I did a Minnie Skirt and I am going to order a Christmas Minnie long sleeve top for in in the fall and the last is just a little dress I just love!  My daughter was trying out a ballet pose while modeling
> 
> Yeh!!!  It worked!!!  My order got mixed up but you get the idea-haha!!!



*These are fantastic! Where did you find the material for the Epcot dress?*


----------



## froggy33

mirandag819 said:


> I got all 4 of the fabrics from Joanns right before I started the dress.... I know mine still has a ton of it if you can't find it I can grab some more.



Thanks so much!  I'll check it out tomorrow and let you know.



thmar said:


> *These are fantastic! Where did you find the material for the Epcot dress?*



The bodice material is pretty hard to find.  I got mine on Ebay a while back.  It's Alexander Henry Smiles Around the World.  It looks like there is some on the site.

The skirt material is Alexander Henry You  & Me, Good Earth, and Hello.  It's a whole line that's really great.  You can search for it online (it's on Etsy too).


----------



## erikawolf2004

thmar said:


> *These are fantastic! Where did you find the material for the Epcot dress?*



Thank you
I found it on that auction site it is from Alexander Henry, love it.  I also got some by Timeless Treasures that has kids singing that is sooo cute, but I thought three fabrics with kids on it would be too much...so I have to figure out what to do with that one.


----------



## birdie757

Ok, so I finally finished the karate uniform.  Now I need to do something with lots of color and ruffles to counter all the white seams I have been doing.  Here is a pic of dd mid "hiyah!"  If anyone else is looking for a karate uniform for kids McCall's is the only place I could find that has a current one in print and it isn't in the book!  I had to call my mom so she could tell me the number...it is in with the uniforms too not the costumes like I would have thought.


----------



## teresajoy

2cutekidz said:


> LMBO!!  Since you asked...




I STILL LOVE IT!!!   Thanks!!



mirandag819 said:


> Ok I've about finished Taylor's villian dress (just need to top stitch and get any loose strings, but I wanted to try it on her before she went to bed) The bodice is still a lil big, but our trip isn't until November and I didn't want her to outgrow it. She will be wearing this to see Villians Tonight! on the Disney Magic. I still need to make some matching bows, I'm just waiting on Taylor to pick her 2 favorite villians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of Dee and Taylor at my BIL's wedding this weekend.... She was the flower girl and he was the best man.



Wow, that looks great!!!! I love her explanation for wanting a villains dress!! She is too cute! 



Tweevil said:


> Duh!  I am such a dork....
> Am I the only one who didn't know that Heather's shop has a RSS feed?  All this time I have been moaning to her about notification of new stuff and there it was all the time....
> 
> Sorry Heather - I am officially computer stupid.



I didn't realize that either! Heather is locked away in her digitizing cave working on more TS3 designs. I hope she comes out sometime soon! 



erikawolf2004 said:


> This is SOOOO COOL!!!!  Is this a simply sweet dress?  I think I need to get this pattern?  Then I will work on the embroidary machine  Love Love Love all your daughter's dresses!!!



Yes, You NEED the Simply Sweet!!! It is such a wonderful pattern. EASY and VERY versatile!!! Carla has several strap options as well as a halter option. It is like getting at least two patterns in one! 



erikawolf2004 said:


>



Your daughter is precious!!! What a little cutie! They are all great, but I really love this little mushroom dress! 



Granna4679 said:


> As promised....I have a ton of Sea World pics and as much as I would love to share them all, I will spare you.  The girls didn't get around to wearing their Nemo outfits I made but we go back next month (yay for season passes)...so they will wear them then.
> 
> Here are the Shamu/whale outfits I made them in action. Thanks Heather....we got so many compliments!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least ...I just have to share this picture because I love it and it makes me smile every time I look at it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



I was wondering how I would like shorts with the easy fit top. I love this! It looks adorable! 

And, I LOVE that last picture!!! 




clairemolly said:


> Doing the happy dance today!!!   My SIL is in labor with my first niece!!!  Another little girl  to sew for!  (not that I am not excited about having a boy this time around).



WOO HOO!!! I hope she has a quick and easy labor! 



tmh0206 said:


> I need to apply to join the "dork patrol"  I did my first heather applique.  the first one i forgot to change the thread, so it was in all white.  I proceeded to spend 4 hours trying to seam rip it off to no avail and decided to just start over on a new shirt.  Bought the new shirt and started over last night just to realize that i put the design on UPSIDE DOWN! UGH!! so now Buzz lightyear is standing on his head and I have to start over again!!! good news is, it turned out adorable and stitched really well.  Hopefully the third time is the charm for me!



Good for you for not giving up! (See Stephres, you can mess up a few times and STILL have things work out ok...  ) I can't wait to see your final one! If you haven't started yet though, you could just cut the Buzz off of the shirt you sewed him on upside down and sew it on like a patch to another shirt.


----------



## teresajoy

birdie757 said:


> Ok, so I finally finished the karate uniform.  Now I need to do something with lots of color and ruffles to counter all the white seams I have been doing.  Here is a pic of dd mid "hiyah!"  If anyone else is looking for a karate uniform for kids McCall's is the only place I could find that has a current one in print and it isn't in the book!  I had to call my mom so she could tell me the number...it is in with the uniforms too not the costumes like I would have thought.



My goodness, she looks so cute!!!! You did a great job on the outfit and your DD is ADORABLE!!!! 

Corey had a little teensie tiny karate outfit when he was a few months old. It was so cute! Of course, he wasn't really taking karate at 3 months old!


----------



## h518may

erikawolf2004 said:


> Ok, so I'm finally trying to figure out how to post a few pictures of things I have made.
> 
> The first is a little dress for Epcot, then I did a Minnie Skirt and I am going to order a Christmas Minnie long sleeve top for in in the fall and the last is just a little dress I just love!  My daughter was trying out a ballet pose while modeling
> 
> Yeh!!!  It worked!!!  My order got mixed up but you get the idea-haha!!!



Love the dresses.  Funny I have the same material for an Epcot dress, and also have the mushroom material.  I actually made two dresses with the mushroom material, and the animal print that coordinated with it.

I haven't ever posted this one, you reminded me.  This is my second one with the mushrooms.










Can you tell Ash is trying to sew while I took pictures?


----------



## mirandag819

In case you ladies missed the newsletter there is a 15% discount code out for YCMT, I just grabbed quite a few patterns I had been meaning to get for awhile. The code is DAD15 and it lasts for 7 days. You also get a set of applique patterns automatically with a purchase of $15 or more.... they are hand applique patterns though, so I doubt I will ever use them.


----------



## teresajoy

Awhile back, I thought I saw an underwear pattern that didn't use elastic, or the elastic was covered. Now, I can't figure out where I saw it. I'm thinking someone on here sewed some up. Can anyone help me find it?

ETA: That is so weird! Right after I posted this I searched YCMT again, and there it was!


----------



## Granna4679

erikawolf2004 said:


> You look like you had a great time, adorable outfits, super cute girls and love the smooch picture too!





ellenbenny said:


> The girls are adorable and your work is great as always!!





MinnieVanMom said:


> did you have a fun trip?  The whale outfits are adorable and love the cover ups.






babynala said:


> Oh, I guess I didn't grab the pictures of Anita and the girls at Sea World.  The outfits look even better on those cute models!  Love the kissing picture, it captures so much.
> 
> Nicole - glad you had a nice trip.





tricia said:


> Really cute, and I love that last pic.





teresajoy said:


> I STILL LOVE IT!!!   Thanks!!
> I was wondering how I would like shorts with the easy fit top. I love this! It looks adorable!
> 
> And, I LOVE that last picture!!!



Thanks everyone.  We got a ton of compliments on their outfits and I think we only saw one other family with little girls in customs but didn't get close enough to ask.  

We had a great time.  We spent 2.1/2 days at Sea World (1.1/2 in park on rides and shows and the other day strictly in the water park).  It was around 93-94 degrees each day with a heat index in the afternoon of 103-105 degrees....can we say HOT??!!



mirandag819 said:


> ....she said, "Mommy, isn't lady tremaine a villian....well she is normally mean but she was very nice to me because she liked being on my outfit....if I wear all the villians they will  all probably be nice, and then there will be no one to be mean or scary to me"



That makes perfect sense to me!!  She's a smart little girl.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mirandag819 said:


> Ok I've about finished Taylor's villian dress (just need to top stitch and get any loose strings, but I wanted to try it on her before she went to bed) The bodice is still a lil big, but our trip isn't until November and I didn't want her to outgrow it. She will be wearing this to see Villians Tonight! on the Disney Magic. I still need to make some matching bows, I'm just waiting on Taylor to pick her 2 favorite villians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a picture of Dee and Taylor at my BIL's wedding this weekend.... She was the flower girl and he was the best man.



Very cool dress, I love the colors!!  And I love the pic with Daddy, she's a precious little girl!



Tweevil said:


> Duh!  I am such a dork....
> Am I the only one who didn't know that Heather's shop has a RSS feed?  All this time I have been moaning to her about notification of new stuff and there it was all the time....
> 
> Sorry Heather - I am officially computer stupid.



Oh no my dear, you're not a dork...a dork would be someone who has not a clue what an RSS feed even is >ME<!  



erikawolf2004 said:


> Ok, so I'm finally trying to figure out how to post a few pictures of things I have made.
> 
> The first is a little dress for Epcot, then I did a Minnie Skirt and I am going to order a Christmas Minnie long sleeve top for in in the fall and the last is just a little dress I just love!  My daughter was trying out a ballet pose while modeling
> 
> Yeh!!!  It worked!!!  My order got mixed up but you get the idea-haha!!!



Very cute!!



Granna4679 said:


> As promised....I have a ton of Sea World pics and as much as I would love to share them all, I will spare you.  The girls didn't get around to wearing their Nemo outfits I made but we go back next month (yay for season passes)...so they will wear them then.
> 
> Here are the Shamu/whale outfits I made them in action. Thanks Heather....we got so many compliments!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the best picture I got of them in their swim suit coverups....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least ...I just have to share this picture because I love it and it makes me smile every time I look at it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



The last picture makes me smile too.  Grandma's are the best gift on earth if you ask me 



birdie757 said:


> Ok, so I finally finished the karate uniform.  Now I need to do something with lots of color and ruffles to counter all the white seams I have been doing.  Here is a pic of dd mid "hiyah!"  If anyone else is looking for a karate uniform for kids McCall's is the only place I could find that has a current one in print and it isn't in the book!  I had to call my mom so she could tell me the number...it is in with the uniforms too not the costumes like I would have thought.



LOVE IT!!  My oldest is really showing an interest in Karate, and it never occurred to me I could sew a uniform- DUH!!  Could you PM me the pattern number please?  Thanks!!



mirandag819 said:


> In case you ladies missed the newsletter there is a 15% discount code out for YCMT, I just grabbed quite a few patterns I had been meaning to get for awhile. The code is DAD15 and it lasts for 7 days. You also get a set of applique patterns automatically with a purchase of $15 or more.... they are hand applique patterns though, so I doubt I will ever use them.



SWEET!!  I have a few patterns bookmarked that I'd love to have!!


----------



## thebeesknees

OK, ladies, I pulled up enough courage to get some nice Sulky thread with my 50% Joann's coupon today. I'm going back this weekend to get the stabilizer so I can try a simple hand/machine applique. Printed off Heather's tutorial to have handy next to me, and I'm going to give it a try next week. Wish me luck! I'm making DD new summer nightgowns and the first one looked so plain without anything on the bodice, I'm going to see what I can put on the other one to jazz it up a bit. I haven't decided what to applique yet, but I'm looking for something easy - would a heart be too hard to try?

Oh, and I found some really neat jungle fabric today to make my nephew's quilt. I've done one for every nephew/niece when they are born, but haven't been able to find anything I like for him until today. Walmart had it as a remnant, enough to do the block centers, and I was able to find some other nice fabrics to go along with it. I'm really excited about this one, and I hope it comes out as good as I am envisioning. Poor kid is 6 months old already and I haven't made him anything except a couple of crib sheets!


----------



## celerystalker

I love the villains dress, the killer whale outfits, the mushroom dress and the karate uniform! Great! 

I got Revrob to make me two shirts using Heather's designs without the material underneath - they turned out great and I got a lot of compliments on them - 
but how do you actually make them with the material? 

I don't want to do it, I just want to know how. I've done machine embroidery before and I know once you load the thing, you don't want to move it because it might not end up in the same spot. 
If you put the material down first, how do you make sure you got the placement right? 

*Hand applique question:* I did my first round of practice using Heather's directions - they worked great! The results are so much better than when I tried to wing it back in 2007. 
But I do have a problem. I did not use any stabilizer on my base fabric, so that might be the cause, but my machine doesn't want to pull the fabric along. When I help it along by hand, the stitches get too far apart. 
If I leave it alone, it stays in one place and breaks the needle (two so far!). 

Is it my machine, me or the lack of stabilizer? 

Also - if you make a mistake, is there anything that can be done? I can't imagine ripping out all the zig zag stitches and I noticed my needles left holes in the fabric - I also imagine the edges of the applique would be frayed after you ripped it all out.


----------



## celerystalker

beeknees - Good luck! We can be in applique heck together! 
I decided to start with balloons because it was the only shape I could think of last night that would use more than one fabric and I could draw on my own. 
It looks good now, but I haven't started sewing on it yet - I've just been using scraps I bonded together.


----------



## 2cutekidz

celerystalker said:


> *Hand applique question:* I did my first round of practice using Heather's directions - they worked great! The results are so much better than when I tried to wing it back in 2007.
> But I do have a problem. I did not use any stabilizer on my base fabric, so that might be the cause, but my machine doesn't want to pull the fabric along. When I help it along by hand, the stitches get too far apart.
> If I leave it alone, it stays in one place and breaks the needle (two so far!).
> 
> Is it my machine, me or the lack of stabilizer?
> 
> Also - if you make a mistake, is there anything that can be done? I can't imagine ripping out all the zig zag stitches and I noticed my needles left holes in the fabric - I also imagine the edges of the applique would be frayed after you ripped it all out.



You should use stabilizer.  What is your stitch length set at?  It sounds like your thread is bunching up.  Could just be the lack of stabilizer, or your stitch length might be too close together.  

Yes, you can pull the stitches out. I've done it a few times.  If your applique is fused down, the edges shouldn't fray.  The holes mad by your needle should be small, and kinda shrink back after you hit it with a little heat.  If you are leaving noticable holes, you probably need a different type of needle


----------



## disneymomof1

Finally today, after much thought and deliberation, finished making all of our ADR's for upcoming trip.  We will be dining at Whispering Canyon Cafe, Sci-Fi, LeCellier, 1900 Park Fare, Chef Mickey's, T-Rex, Donald's Safari Breakfast, Lilo And Stitch Ohana Breakfast and for DH a trip to the AKL to eat at Boma.  Also called and ordered our MNSSHP tickets today, going on 10/26.  So now to work on outfits.

Also question for any of you disbou's in the Mobile Alabama area, any good fabric shops.  My DH has been there for about 4 weeks now working on the oil spill, DD and I are going to go down for a week in July to visit.  We will probably be going to Pensacola, FL.  Talked DH into taking DD and I to see Michael Buble there !!  Any suggestions for fun things to do !!


----------



## 2cutekidz

disneymomof1 said:


> Finally today, after much thought and deliberation, finished making all of our ADR's for upcoming trip.  We will be dining at Whispering Canyon Cafe, Sci-Fi, LeCellier, 1900 Park Fare, Chef Mickey's, T-Rex, Donald's Safari Breakfast, Lilo And Stitch Ohana Breakfast and for DH a trip to the AKL to eat at Boma.  Also called and ordered our MNSSHP tickets today, going on 10/26.  So now to work on outfits.
> 
> Also question for any of you disbou's in the Mobile Alabama area, any good fabric shops.  My DH has been there for about 4 weeks now working on the oil spill, DD and I are going to go down for a week in July to visit.  We will probably be going to Pensacola, FL.  Talked DH into taking DD and I to see Michael Buble there !!  Any suggestions for fun things to do !!



Whoohoo!!  Nothing like booking those ADR's!  We're going to do MNSSHP on the 26th too!!


----------



## squirrel

I wasn't going to change my ADR's after I booked them, but last night I just had to change my plans.  I really didn't want to go to MNSSHP on Friday Oct. 8th.  I managed to get Akershus without much trouble for another day and now we can go to the party on Monday Oct. 11th.  I think it should be less crowded.


----------



## mom2rtk

squirrel said:


> I wasn't going to change my ADR's after I booked them, but last night I just had to change my plans.  I really didn't want to go to MNSSHP on Friday Oct. 8th.  I managed to get Akershus without much trouble for another day and now we can go to the party on Monday Oct. 11th.  I think it should be less crowded.



That sounds like a great call. Columbus Day weekend is pretty busy, but by Monday night it should have cleared out.

I made my ADR's for our December trip this week. I'm a huge fan of the 180 day thing, but for some reason I'm finding it harder than usual to plan that far out this time.


----------



## celerystalker

2cutekidz said:


> You should use stabilizer.  What is your stitch length set at?  It sounds like your thread is bunching up.  Could just be the lack of stabilizer, or your stitch length might be too close together.
> 
> Yes, you can pull the stitches out. I've done it a few times.  If your applique is fused down, the edges shouldn't fray.  The holes mad by your needle should be small, and kinda shrink back after you hit it with a little heat.  If you are leaving noticable holes, you probably need a different type of needle



My stitch length is set at .2. Should I try .3? 
I've got to go buy more needles tomorrow, so I'll buy the sulky iron on stabilizer tomorrow.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I've been meaning to get these pics posted for a while now, so now you get to see everything I've been working on for the past few weeks...first is the slip to go under the heirloom dress...I need to get her dressed up again for a better pic, it was crazy on her graduation night!








And I took a photo of the portrait of her big sister wearing the same dress and boots from 14 years ago.  (ignore my shadow, the pic is hanging on the wall!)





My middle DD needed a Christian t-shirt for school...and she told me the night before.  We browsed different websites for ideas, and this is what she chose.  I learned a new skill on my machine...combining letters into words, it's so much easier than pushing the button for each letter!





This is a t-shirt for a friend who's son is a new Marine...I think the adjustment was harder for her than him, and she's been feeling down.  She said I really made her day because I surprised her with this.  The design came from SWAK.





These are the in-the-hoop crayon rollups from SWAK...super easy to do, even with the personalization I got these all done in an evening.  They were a big hit with Rebecca's friends.  





And finally, a preview of my next project...which I still need ideas for.  I wanted Cat in the Hat fabric for our trip to IOA next month.  I didn't want to pay the $$ on, so I bought a crib sheet from PBK.  The older two will be Things 1 and 2, Rebecca will sport a dress of some sort from this.  I thought it was pretty cute...my family thinks I'm nuts to make something out of a sheet, but I knew y'all would understand.


----------



## squirrel

mom2rtk said:


> That sounds like a great call. Columbus Day weekend is pretty busy, but by Monday night it should have cleared out.
> 
> I made my ADR's for our December trip this week. I'm a huge fan of the 180 day thing, but for some reason I'm finding it harder than usual to plan that far out this time.



I have no idea why I kept trying to make the Thursday party work.  I couldn't get it to work well before I made the ADR's and then once I had there was no way I was going on the Thursday when I managed to get MM Fantasmic DP.

I guess I didn't want to give up the 2nd DHS evening EMH on the 11th.  But now I decided that the party that night will work better for the other park days near it.

180 days is a long time.  It does make it easier to get ADR's as most people don't plan their vacations that far in advance.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> Oh no my dear, you're not a dork...a dork would be someone who has not a clue what an RSS feed even is >ME<!



Dorks unite!!!  I have no clue either...but if it means knowing what Heather has added without looking for it, sign me up!  I know she's good about posting on FB, but it seems like all I'm getting is notices on how sucessful my friends are at their games!  I'd rather have the gossip, lol.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Have any of you ladies embroidered a baseball cap without a special hat hoop? My friend wants me to make her son a hat for his bday party and I am just trying to figure out how in the world I am going to do it!


----------



## erikawolf2004

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've been meaning to get these pics posted for a while now, so now you get to see everything I've been working on for the past few weeks...first is the slip to go under the heirloom dress...I need to get her dressed up again for a better pic, it was crazy on her graduation night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I took a photo of the portrait of her big sister wearing the same dress and boots from 14 years ago.  (ignore my shadow, the pic is hanging on the wall!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My middle DD needed a Christian t-shirt for school...and she told me the night before.  We browsed different websites for ideas, and this is what she chose.  I learned a new skill on my machine...combining letters into words, it's so much easier than pushing the button for each letter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a t-shirt for a friend who's son is a new Marine...I think the adjustment was harder for her than him, and she's been feeling down.  She said I really made her day because I surprised her with this.  The design came from SWAK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the in-the-hoop crayon rollups from SWAK...super easy to do, even with the personalization I got these all done in an evening.  They were a big hit with Rebecca's friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a preview of my next project...which I still need ideas for.  I wanted Cat in the Hat fabric for our trip to IOA next month.  I didn't want to pay the $$ on, so I bought a crib sheet from PBK.  The older two will be Things 1 and 2, Rebecca will sport a dress of some sort from this.  I thought it was pretty cute...my family thinks I'm nuts to make something out of a sheet, but I knew y'all would understand.



Love the blue dress on your both of your dd's-just lovely!!!

Both of the tee shirts are great, princess of the king-fantastic!!!

I think the sheet is a great idea, we use what works  Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Granna4679

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've been meaning to get these pics posted for a while now, so now you get to see everything I've been working on for the past few weeks...first is the slip to go under the heirloom dress...I need to get her dressed up again for a better pic, it was crazy on her graduation night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I took a photo of the portrait of her big sister wearing the same dress and boots from 14 years ago.  (ignore my shadow, the pic is hanging on the wall!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My middle DD needed a Christian t-shirt for school...and she told me the night before.  We browsed different websites for ideas, and this is what she chose.  I learned a new skill on my machine...combining letters into words, it's so much easier than pushing the button for each letter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a t-shirt for a friend who's son is a new Marine...I think the adjustment was harder for her than him, and she's been feeling down.  She said I really made her day because I surprised her with this.  The design came from SWAK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the in-the-hoop crayon rollups from SWAK...super easy to do, even with the personalization I got these all done in an evening.  They were a big hit with Rebecca's friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a preview of my next project...which I still need ideas for.  I wanted Cat in the Hat fabric for our trip to IOA next month.  I didn't want to pay the $$ on, so I bought a crib sheet from PBK.  The older two will be Things 1 and 2, Rebecca will sport a dress of some sort from this.  I thought it was pretty cute...my family thinks I'm nuts to make something out of a sheet, but I knew y'all would understand.



I LOVEEEEEE the Heirloom slip and dress.  They are both beautiful and how special that you have a portrait of DD in the same dress.  That always makes it more special when someone you loved wore it.  My DGD5 wore a dress to her 4th birthday tea party that was made for her aunt 20 years before.  

The Princess t-shirt saying is so cool.  I love that!  I bet your DD's friends are loving those crayon roll-ups. I am going to have to try something in-the-hoop like that.  

And the Marine Mom shirt....My youngest DD's husband just enlisted in the army last week and I made a shirt for her as a surprise with the same design.... but it said "army wife".  So cool!!


----------



## angel23321

Jumping in real quick (been gone for work for two weeks and still haven't caught up) to answer this question.

Yes, I used to emboider baseball hats ALL the time without a special hoop.  I mostly put the names on the back of the hat for the guys on my DH's ship.  But if you get the hats for kids that don't have as much form to them, you can do the front also.  It can take a while to get the hang of it.  
I wouldn't hoop the hat but use spray adhesive and pins to hold it in place.  It can be tricky but take your time and you can do it.


----------



## littlepeppers

TinkerbelleMom said:


> [COLOR="Magenta]
> my family thinks I'm nuts to make something out of a sheet, but I knew y'all would understand.




Doesn't sound nuts at all.  Isn't a sheet made of fabric?  Pretty good fabric too.  

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  Einstein said everything is relative & he was really big on the concept of Point of View.  So doesn't that make Brillance in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## birdie757

TinkerbelleMom said:


> And finally, a preview of my next project...which I still need ideas for.  I wanted Cat in the Hat fabric for our trip to IOA next month.  I didn't want to pay the $$ on, so I bought a crib sheet from PBK.  The older two will be Things 1 and 2, Rebecca will sport a dress of some sort from this.  I thought it was pretty cute...my family thinks I'm nuts to make something out of a sheet, but I knew y'all would understand.


I don't see a problem with using a sheet.  I mean when I make sheets for cribs I use the same type of fabric I use on dresses for dd.  For my sister's crib set she found a sheet she liked and so we bought a few and cut them up to use in the set to match and it worked great.  That print will make a cute outfit.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I found the cutest Dick and Jane fabric and Monopoly in Logan.


----------



## McDuck

*THANK YOU to whoever posted the YCMT coupon code!!!! *(I neglected to multi-quote as I've been lurking along and forgot your username!)  Somehow my newsletter went un-noticed in my inbox, and I have been WAITING for a coupon code!  My in-laws gave me $50 for Mother's Day...so I stocked up on CarlaC eBooks off my wishlist!  I got the Precious Dress, A-line, Scallopini, Simply Sweet, Portrait Peasant, Stripwork Jumper, and Easy Fits--and had 95 cents leftover!  Sooooo excited to get stitching for our Disney trip!  

Now just to figure out which size to make for a 14-month old---who is currently just a few days shy of 8 months old and wearing 6-9 month and 9 month sized clothes (and some 12 month clothes from Children's Place since they run smaller).


----------



## princessmom29

disneymomof1 said:


> Finally today, after much thought and deliberation, finished making all of our ADR's for upcoming trip.  We will be dining at Whispering Canyon Cafe, Sci-Fi, LeCellier, 1900 Park Fare, Chef Mickey's, T-Rex, Donald's Safari Breakfast, Lilo And Stitch Ohana Breakfast and for DH a trip to the AKL to eat at Boma.  Also called and ordered our MNSSHP tickets today, going on 10/26.  So now to work on outfits.
> 
> Also question for any of you disbou's in the Mobile Alabama area, any good fabric shops.  My DH has been there for about 4 weeks now working on the oil spill, DD and I are going to go down for a week in July to visit.  We will probably be going to Pensacola, FL.  Talked DH into taking DD and I to see Michael Buble there !!  Any suggestions for fun things to do !!



I am in mobile, and I'll do my best here. fabric: our Hobby Lobby has lot of good coordinated prints. There is a little shop called All About Sewing that has a limited selection, but things you cannot find everywhere. There is a PB&J Kids here, but I don't go a lot as they are really pricey. We have a JoAnn and a Hancock as well. 

Fun things: The USS Alabama is a fun tour of a WWII battleship. Bellingrath Gardens are great for kids. The exploreum is a children's meseum downtown that usually has a good traveling exhibit and IMAX. The beaches are closed for swimming but there is a water park in Gulf Shores called Waterville USA. Also Fort Conde and Fort morgan, The Dauphin Island Sea Lab. Pensacola is the home of the Blue Angels technical flying group, and you may be able to catch a practice flight.  It will be HOT, HOT, HOT in July. We have already had 95-98 highs and 100+ heat index days. Think WDW in summer.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The snow line is just a few hundred feet above us.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Of course I will need to get sheets and cover the new plantings today so they don't freeze.  Snow is expected on the valley floor tonite.

DD and I have a machine quilt class today


----------



## NiniMorris

MinnieVanMom said:


> The snow line is just a few hundred feet above us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I will need to get sheets and cover the new plantings today so they don't freeze.  Snow is expected on the valley floor tonite.
> 
> DD and I have a machine quilt class today



Look out...once you get your hands on a machine quilter you are hooked forever!

Nini


----------



## Granna4679

McDuck said:


> *THANK YOU to whoever posted the YCMT coupon code!!!! *(I neglected to multi-quote as I've been lurking along and forgot your username!)  Somehow my newsletter went un-noticed in my inbox, and I have been WAITING for a coupon code!  My in-laws gave me $50 for Mother's Day...so I stocked up on CarlaC eBooks off my wishlist!  I got the Precious Dress, A-line, Scallopini, Simply Sweet, Portrait Peasant, Stripwork Jumper, and Easy Fits--and had 95 cents leftover!  Sooooo excited to get stitching for our Disney trip!
> 
> Now just to figure out which size to make for a 14-month old---who is currently just a few days shy of 8 months old and wearing 6-9 month and 9 month sized clothes (and some 12 month clothes from Children's Place since they run smaller).



Wanted to comment on this.  I am sewing for an 8 month old boy (a friend of ours) for a Dec trip as well.  He is currently wearing 9-12 month clothes so I am making 18-24 month clothes for their trip.  She told me if it only comes in 18 mo or 24 months, then make the 24 month size (or 2T).  I would think that anything you make for your little one with elastic or sash would be fine in 24 month size (you could always leave the opening for the elastic open and tighten if needed).  I also like the tie straps on the simply sweet because you could just tie them tighter or looser when needed.


----------



## babynala

h518may said:


> I haven't ever posted this one, you reminded me.  This is my second one with the mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell Ash is trying to sew while I took pictures?


Cute dress.  Looks like she took a break from sewing long enough for a quick picture.  



celerystalker said:


> But I do have a problem. I did not use any stabilizer on my base fabric, so that might be the cause, but my machine doesn't want to pull the fabric along. When I help it along by hand, the stitches get too far apart.
> If I leave it alone, it stays in one place and breaks the needle (two so far!).
> QUOTE]
> As others have posted the stabilizer will help, it makes the bottom of the fabric smooth and it glides along the machine better so you won't have to help it along as much or pull it.
> 
> 
> 
> disneymomof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally today, after much thought and deliberation, finished making all of our ADR's for upcoming trip.  We will be dining at Whispering Canyon Cafe, Sci-Fi, LeCellier, 1900 Park Fare, Chef Mickey's, T-Rex, Donald's Safari Breakfast, Lilo And Stitch Ohana Breakfast and for DH a trip to the AKL to eat at Boma.  Also called and ordered our MNSSHP tickets today, going on 10/26.  So now to work on outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booking ADRs always gives me a good feeling.  Looks like you guys will have a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> TinkerbelleMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to get these pics posted for a while now, so now you get to see everything I've been working on for the past few weeks...first is the slip to go under the heirloom dress...I need to get her dressed up again for a better pic, it was crazy on her graduation night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I took a photo of the portrait of her big sister wearing the same dress and boots from 14 years ago.  (ignore my shadow, the pic is hanging on the wall!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your slip came out great, it seems too pretty to put under a dress.  The blue dress is so beautiful.  Your DDs look so pretty in in.
> The t-shirts came out great.  That was so nice of you to make all of those for your the kids.  I'm sure they will love them.  Can't wait to see your Cat in the Hat outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> McDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I stocked up on CarlaC eBooks off my wishlist!  I got the Precious Dress, A-line, Scallopini, Simply Sweet, Portrait Peasant, Stripwork Jumper, and Easy Fits--and had 95 cents leftover!  Sooooo excited to get stitching for our Disney trip!
> SIZE]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You are going to be busy!
> 
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The snow line is just a few hundred feet above us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I will need to get sheets and cover the new plantings today so they don't freeze.  Snow is expected on the valley floor tonite.
> 
> DD and I have a machine quilt class today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a beautiful view.   Have fun at your class.*
Click to expand...


----------



## babynala

I apologize for all the pictures but I've made a few things in the past few months that I haven't had a chance to post.  I have been trying to make the most of my new embroidery machine but my technique is not great.

I made two of these sets, one for my DD and one for my niece, for Easter.  All those patches were starting to make me dizzy:





I made this dress for my niece's birthday and a matching doll dress as she might be going to the American Girl store in NYC with her grandmother this week and I'm sure she will be able to talk her into getting her an American Girl.





When I found this fabric I knew I could use it to make a coordinating set for my kids.  It is hard to find stuff that will work for my DS and my picky DD.





My other niece (Ava) is turning 3 next week and she loves "Cars" so I made her a reversible A-line, one side is fun and the other side is a little girly









I thought I would make something quick for my nefew to match his sister but I think I spent more time on this t-shirt then anything else I did.  I was afraid to make the applique on the t-shirt so I ended up just making it on some fabric and sewing it on.  I added the word to balance out the t-shirt.  The design wouldn't fit in the middle of the shirt with the little pocket.  





When my mom was visiting in April we bought some fabric to make this wall hanging quilt.  The smaller squares are pockets and I am planning on hanging it in my sewing room to store all those little things that are always strewn about my sewing table.  I still have to add the border, the backing and quilt it - it will probably be finished in 10  years!





Now I just have to make some stuff will all the designs I purchased from HeatherSue.  My DS5 is requesting shirt so I am trying to steer him towards something Toy Story, time to get some more designs from HeatherSue.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I have Stitch Era - it is telling me when I am done sometimes that "Needles are not contiguous"  ---what does this mean? And is there an easy way to change a design from 5x7 to 6x10? I have Ray done - first time I made him he was too big and I realized I could tweak a few things. So I have done that now and am getting ready to try him out. I will let you know how it goes.....


----------



## Granna4679

babynala said:


> I apologize for all the pictures but I've made a few things in the past few months that I haven't had a chance to post.  I have been trying to make the most of my new embroidery machine but my technique is not great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to make some stuff will all the designs I purchased from HeatherSue.  My DS5 is requesting shirt so I am trying to steer him towards something Toy Story, time to get some more designs from HeatherSue.



Looks like you have been a happy little stitcher the last couple months.  Wow...busy.  Everything is really cute!  I love the cupcake dress and matching doll dress...
Funny how you made a dress for a doll that doesn't exist yet.  I have been known to do that too, as well as buy jewelry and/or shoes for an outfit I don't have yet....ha!!  

Ok...I probably get the idiot stitcher of the day award today...but I have a question.  I went to the store to buy ballpoint needles for my embroidery machine (after stitching a name on a shirt last night that didn't meet my expectations).  They had regular needles, universal ballpoint needles, and then they had embroidery needles (that didn't specify if they are sharp, regular, or ballpoint).  So my question....Do all needles fit both sewing machines and embroidery machines or do you have to buy a special "embroidery ballpoint" needle made just for embroidery machines?  Am I making any sense at all????


----------



## Granna4679

Oh and what size embroidery needles do you mostly use for wording on t-shirts?


----------



## wbarkhur

MinnieVanMom said:


> The snow line is just a few hundred feet above us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I will need to get sheets and cover the new plantings today so they don't freeze.  Snow is expected on the valley floor tonite.
> 
> DD and I have a machine quilt class today



OT-Hope you don't mind but I just had to ask where you live?  I was starting to think I was the only one who was still having winter in June.  We got 10 inches of snow this last weekend  Still waiting for spring.


----------



## erikawolf2004

babynala said:


> I apologize for all the pictures but I've made a few things in the past few months that I haven't had a chance to post.  I have been trying to make the most of my new embroidery machine but my technique is not great.
> 
> I made two of these sets, one for my DD and one for my niece, for Easter.  All those patches were starting to make me dizzy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this dress for my niece's birthday and a matching doll dress as she might be going to the American Girl store in NYC with her grandmother this week and I'm sure she will be able to talk her into getting her an American Girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I found this fabric I knew I could use it to make a coordinating set for my kids.  It is hard to find stuff that will work for my DS and my picky DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other niece (Ava) is turning 3 next week and she loves "Cars" so I made her a reversible A-line, one side is fun and the other side is a little girly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would make something quick for my nefew to match his sister but I think I spent more time on this t-shirt then anything else I did.  I was afraid to make the applique on the t-shirt so I ended up just making it on some fabric and sewing it on.  I added the word to balance out the t-shirt.  The design wouldn't fit in the middle of the shirt with the little pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my mom was visiting in April we bought some fabric to make this wall hanging quilt.  The smaller squares are pockets and I am planning on hanging it in my sewing room to store all those little things that are always strewn about my sewing table.  I still have to add the border, the backing and quilt it - it will probably be finished in 10  years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to make some stuff will all the designs I purchased from HeatherSue.  My DS5 is requesting shirt so I am trying to steer him towards something Toy Story, time to get some more designs from HeatherSue.



These all came out great!!!  Love the cupcake dress, will be perfect for the birthday girl.


----------



## babynala

Machine Embroidery / Applique question:  I'm not sure if I am even asking this correctly but does anyone know where I can get a basic looking (block letter) Applique Font?  I just want to add some block letters to some bags but I want it to be an applique type of design not just stitches.  Does that make sense?  TIA


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Here is RAY! I tweaked the design just a little after stitching him out so now I should like the antenae better.




HERE IS A CLOSE-UP





SO now my question - what do you think? I have him in a 5x7 hoop. I can make it a bit bigger on my machine. do you think he is too little right now? There is no way I want him smaller. I think for Evangeline's dress I may make him just a little bigger.


----------



## tmh0206

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is RAY! I tweaked the design just a little after stitching him out so now I should like the antenae better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS A CLOSE-UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO now my question - what do you think? I have him in a 5x7 hoop. I can make it a bit bigger on my machine. do you think he is too little right now? There is no way I want him smaller. I think for Evangeline's dress I may make him just a little bigger.



I think he looks great!!! so cute!


----------



## mirandag819

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is RAY! I tweaked the design just a little after stitching him out so now I should like the antenae better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS A CLOSE-UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO now my question - what do you think? I have him in a 5x7 hoop. I can make it a bit bigger on my machine. do you think he is too little right now? There is no way I want him smaller. I think for Evangeline's dress I may make him just a little bigger.



So cute! Did you digitize him? Do you sell your designs? I need a Ray and haven't seen him anywhere yet!


----------



## ireland_nicole

erikawolf2004 said:


> Soooo adorable!!!!





2cutekidz said:


> So, here's the first set for Little Man.  It's been so long since I've sewn for him!  I fogot how quick boys set go together!  The waist on the shorts are too big (thank goodness for adjustable waists!) so they look a little long in the pictures - they are suppose to be like long board shorts


So cute!  Love the way you did the strip on the polo- DS prefers collared shirts, but I never know how to embellish them- your idea is fab!


mirandag819 said:


> Ok I've about finished Taylor's villian dress (just need to top stitch and get any loose strings, but I wanted to try it on her before she went to bed) The bodice is still a lil big, but our trip isn't until November and I didn't want her to outgrow it. She will be wearing this to see Villians Tonight! on the Disney Magic. I still need to make some matching bows, I'm just waiting on Taylor to pick her 2 favorite villians.


I love the Villains dress- great job; the colors are perfect, too!  Taylor is looking so grown up already- they look wonderful!


erikawolf2004 said:


> Ok, so I'm finally trying to figure out how to post a few pictures of things I have made.


great job! I especially love the Epcot dress- so sweet 


Granna4679 said:


> As promised....I have a ton of Sea World pics and as much as I would love to share them all, I will spare you.  The girls didn't get around to wearing their Nemo outfits I made but we go back next month (yay for season passes)...so they will wear them then.
> 
> Here are the Shamu/whale outfits I made them in action. Thanks Heather....we got so many compliments!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least ...I just have to share this picture because I love it and it makes me smile every time I look at it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


I really love how precious the outfits look on their models- so super cute!  And the kiss picture is just priceless!


birdie757 said:


> Ok, so I finally finished the karate uniform.  Now I need to do something with lots of color and ruffles to counter all the white seams I have been doing.  Here is a pic of dd mid "hiyah!"  If anyone else is looking for a karate uniform for kids McCall's is the only place I could find that has a current one in print and it isn't in the book!  I had to call my mom so she could tell me the number...it is in with the uniforms too not the costumes like I would have thought.


Love it!


h518may said:


> Love the dresses.  Funny I have the same material for an Epcot dress, and also have the mushroom material.  I actually made two dresses with the mushroom material, and the animal print that coordinated with it.
> 
> I haven't ever posted this one, you reminded me.  This is my second one with the mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell Ash is trying to sew while I took pictures?



Love it- very sweet.


TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've been meaning to get these pics posted for a while now, so now you get to see everything I've been working on for the past few weeks...first is the slip to go under the heirloom dress...I need to get her dressed up again for a better pic, it was crazy on her graduation night!


Wow!  The slip and the dress are both absolutely amazing!  I am so jealous that you can sew like that and I can't LOL.  Maybe by the time I have grandkids... and I think it's even better that she's wearing an heirloom from her sister, we do that with our family Christening gown and I've saved a couple of special things of Caities I'd love for another little one to wear someday.- I know you'll make something fab for IOA, the fabric is perfect.


MinnieVanMom said:


> The snow line is just a few hundred feet above us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I will need to get sheets and cover the new plantings today so they don't freeze.  Snow is expected on the valley floor tonite.
> 
> DD and I have a machine quilt class today


Congrats on the class- but holy cow, snow in June?  Brrrrrrr.


babynala said:


> I apologize for all the pictures but I've made a few things in the past few months that I haven't had a chance to post.  I have been trying to make the most of my new embroidery machine but my technique is not great.
> 
> I made two of these sets, one for my DD and one for my niece, for Easter.  All those patches were starting to make me dizzy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this dress for my niece's birthday and a matching doll dress as she might be going to the American Girl store in NYC with her grandmother this week and I'm sure she will be able to talk her into getting her an American Girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I found this fabric I knew I could use it to make a coordinating set for my kids.  It is hard to find stuff that will work for my DS and my picky DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other niece (Ava) is turning 3 next week and she loves "Cars" so I made her a reversible A-line, one side is fun and the other side is a little girly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would make something quick for my nefew to match his sister but I think I spent more time on this t-shirt then anything else I did.  I was afraid to make the applique on the t-shirt so I ended up just making it on some fabric and sewing it on.  I added the word to balance out the t-shirt.  The design wouldn't fit in the middle of the shirt with the little pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my mom was visiting in April we bought some fabric to make this wall hanging quilt.  The smaller squares are pockets and I am planning on hanging it in my sewing room to store all those little things that are always strewn about my sewing table.  I still have to add the border, the backing and quilt it - it will probably be finished in 10  years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to make some stuff will all the designs I purchased from HeatherSue.  My DS5 is requesting shirt so I am trying to steer him towards something Toy Story, time to get some more designs from HeatherSue.



Wow!  You have been really busy- I love everything!


Granna4679 said:


> Ok...I probably get the idiot stitcher of the day award today...but I have a question.  I went to the store to buy ballpoint needles for my embroidery machine (after stitching a name on a shirt last night that didn't meet my expectations).  They had regular needles, universal ballpoint needles, and then they had embroidery needles (that didn't specify if they are sharp, regular, or ballpoint).  So my question....Do all needles fit both sewing machines and embroidery machines or do you have to buy a special "embroidery ballpoint" needle made just for embroidery machines?  Am I making any sense at all????



It's not an idiot question, and I may be wrong, but I just use universal ballpoint for knits, sharp for cottons, and jeans for denim- the same needles I would use in my sewing machine.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is RAY! I tweaked the design just a little after stitching him out so now I should like the antenae better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS A CLOSE-UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO now my question - what do you think? I have him in a 5x7 hoop. I can make it a bit bigger on my machine. do you think he is too little right now? There is no way I want him smaller. I think for Evangeline's dress I may make him just a little bigger.



Color me extremely jealous- I can't even figure out how to make SEU autodigitize a disney tt font.  and look at you- you're obviously smarter than I am, for sure- I really love your Ray- awesome job!  I think it depends on where you're putting him as far as size- on the bodice- I wouldn't go any bigger.  On the skirt- maybe?  How's that for totally unhelpful


----------



## disneymomof1

princessmom29 said:


> I am in mobile, and I'll do my best here. fabric: our Hobby Lobby has lot of good coordinated prints. There is a little shop called All About Sewing that has a limited selection, but things you cannot find everywhere. There is a PB&J Kids here, but I don't go a lot as they are really pricey. We have a JoAnn and a Hancock as well.
> 
> Fun things: The USS Alabama is a fun tour of a WWII battleship. Bellingrath Gardens are great for kids. The exploreum is a children's meseum downtown that usually has a good traveling exhibit and IMAX. The beaches are closed for swimming but there is a water park in Gulf Shores called Waterville USA. Also Fort Conde and Fort morgan, The Dauphin Island Sea Lab. Pensacola is the home of the Blue Angels technical flying group, and you may be able to catch a practice flight.  It will be HOT, HOT, HOT in July. We have already had 95-98 highs and 100+ heat index days. Think WDW in summer.




Thanks so much !!! Sounds like a lot of fun things to do and I will definitely be excited to go to a Hobby Lobby and Hancock, all I have is a Joann.  I got you on the HOT, HOT, HOT, DH thinks it is so funny, everyday he emails me a pic of outside temp from his car, the other day it was 90 degrees at 9am  the place that he is staying has a nice pool, so I foresee lots of time at the pool!!  Again Thank You very much !


----------



## dancer_mom

Hi all - I have a quick question.   I want to try an applique and so I went and bought the sulky stabilizer but for the heat n bond they have ultra and regular.  Can I use the regular?  Is there one that actually says "lite" on it???  Don't want buy a bunch of the wrong one.  Thanks


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

tmh0206 said:


> I think he looks great!!! so cute!





mirandag819 said:


> So cute! Did you digitize him? Do you sell your designs? I need a Ray and haven't seen him anywhere yet!





ireland_nicole said:


> Color me extremely jealous- I can't even figure out how to make SEU autodigitize a disney tt font.  and look at you- you're obviously smarter than I am, for sure- I really love your Ray- awesome job!  I think it depends on where you're putting him as far as size- on the bodice- I wouldn't go any bigger.  On the skirt- maybe?  How's that for totally unhelpful



Thanks Guys! I am going to sell them - RubberDuckyRanch will be open soon I hope! I have him as a 5x7 but can't figure out how to make him a 6x10. And I think he is way too complicated to make 4x4 unless he is mostly filled-in. I am making him for part of a bodice design on a feliz for my Evangeline and this is the pose from when he is singing to Evangeline in the movie. My first one - the 6x10 test piece is constantly carried around by our Evangeline.


----------



## erikawolf2004

h518may said:


> Love the dresses.  Funny I have the same material for an Epcot dress, and also have the mushroom material.  I actually made two dresses with the mushroom material, and the animal print that coordinated with it.
> 
> I haven't ever posted this one, you reminded me.  This is my second one with the mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell Ash is trying to sew while I took pictures?



Great minds think alike  I love that dress!!!!  I just ordered the book with the Faliz(sp) pattern in it, can't wait to get it but it said 1-3 months wait  Thank goodness our trip isn't until Christmas time.


----------



## 2cutekidz

mirandag819 said:


> So cute! Did you digitize him? Do you sell your designs? I need a Ray and haven't seen him anywhere yet!




Digitalbydesign has a Ray


----------



## 2cutekidz

dancer_mom said:


> Hi all - I have a quick question.   I want to try an applique and so I went and bought the sulky stabilizer but for the heat n bond they have ultra and regular.  Can I use the regular?  Is there one that actually says "lite" on it???  Don't want buy a bunch of the wrong one.  Thanks



Yep, it is actually called Heat-n-Bond Lite.  Regular and Ultra will gunk up your needle.  You can get HNBLite by the yard, or pre-packaged on the notions wall.


----------



## jessica52877

Granna4679 said:


> Ok...I probably get the idiot stitcher of the day award today...but I have a question.  I went to the store to buy ballpoint needles for my embroidery machine (after stitching a name on a shirt last night that didn't meet my expectations).  They had regular needles, universal ballpoint needles, and then they had embroidery needles (that didn't specify if they are sharp, regular, or ballpoint).  So my question....Do all needles fit both sewing machines and embroidery machines or do you have to buy a special "embroidery ballpoint" needle made just for embroidery machines?  Am I making any sense at all????



I just use the same needle that I would use in my regular machine. I think it has more to do with the fabric you are stitching on then the needle itself. Some fabrics (brands of t's) just don't do well with embroidering letters in my opinion. I have organ ballpoint and sharp. Just my thoughts. I hate putting names on old navy girls shirts. I feel like it shreds the fabric. I didn't always feel this way, each year it seems to get worse and worse.


----------



## jessica52877

Oops! I guess I should actually sign in more often! I hardly ever do anymore unless I am expecting a message (usually during a big give). So I apologize to all who PM'd me and I just now got back with you!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Dorks unite!!!  I have no clue either...but if it means knowing what Heather has added without looking for it, sign me up!  I know she's good about posting on FB, but it seems like all I'm getting is notices on how sucessful my friends are at their games!  I'd rather have the gossip, lol.



I like getting the updates from Heather on FB, works for me.  Games totally annoy me on FB, who has the time for that!?  Now gossip, that's another story 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is RAY! I tweaked the design just a little after stitching him out so now I should like the antenae better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS A CLOSE-UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO now my question - what do you think? I have him in a 5x7 hoop. I can make it a bit bigger on my machine. do you think he is too little right now? There is no way I want him smaller. I think for Evangeline's dress I may make him just a little bigger.



VERY CUTE!!  I have yet to see the Princess and the Frog...someday!


----------



## DisneyKings

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Dorks unite!!!  I have no clue either...but if it means knowing what Heather has added without looking for it, sign me up!  I know she's good about posting on FB, but it seems like all I'm getting is notices on how sucessful my friends are at their games!  I'd rather have the gossip, lol.



You can hide the games (that's what I do--Put your cursor at the level of the status line & HIDE will show to the right.  You click on it & it will give you the option to either hide the person or the game/app.  People that post every little thing they are doing also get hid by me!


----------



## mickeyjen

tmh0206 said:


> I need to apply to join the "dork patrol"  I did my first heather applique.  the first one i forgot to change the thread, so it was in all white.  I proceeded to spend 4 hours trying to seam rip it off to no avail and decided to just start over on a new shirt.  Bought the new shirt and started over last night just to realize that i put the design on UPSIDE DOWN! UGH!! so now Buzz lightyear is standing on his head and I have to start over again!!! good news is, it turned out adorable and stitched really well.  Hopefully the third time is the charm for me!



This is where you have to use your creativity!  I once trusted my DH to cut out a skirt for me (thanksgiving peanuts fabric) and he cut the whole thing out upside down!  Well, I went with it and embroidered an applique of Charlie Brown and Snoopy upside down with the words "You're upside Down, Charlie Brown!".    Nobody understood the joke, but it was fun!


----------



## Tweevil

Hi everyone!
About the RSS thing.... if you go to the shop and look on the right side under the sellers stats there is a button - orange- that says RSS.  If you click on that you can subscribe to a shop feed.   I view mine under the favorites tab on my internet 8 thing.  Hit favorites, it should open on the left, there are 3 tabs at the top of the favorite pane - favorites, feeds, and history.  If you click on the feeds tab if there is anything new it is bolded.  I wish I knew how to put a screenprint on here to show you.... 

It is really cool   HTH,


----------



## Tweevil

Just wanted to let everyone know that I was in my wallymart tonight and their fab section is going strong!

They have that tinkerbell panel fabric with the 2 coordinating prints (words and stars I think) on hand if anyone wants it I can pick it up.  I also scored some cool navy blue mesh that I can use to do the in the hoop coin things for $1.50 a yard -   Online it is much more...

If anyone wants any of the tinkerbell stuff let me know and I will pick it up for you


----------



## mandyb

disneymomof1 said:


> Finally today, after much thought and deliberation, finished making all of our ADR's for upcoming trip.  We will be dining at Whispering Canyon Cafe, Sci-Fi, LeCellier, 1900 Park Fare, Chef Mickey's, T-Rex, Donald's Safari Breakfast, Lilo And Stitch Ohana Breakfast and for DH a trip to the AKL to eat at Boma.  Also called and ordered our MNSSHP tickets today, going on 10/26.  So now to work on outfits.
> 
> Also question for any of you disbou's in the Mobile Alabama area, any good fabric shops.  My DH has been there for about 4 weeks now working on the oil spill, DD and I are going to go down for a week in July to visit.  We will probably be going to Pensacola, FL.  Talked DH into taking DD and I to see Michael Buble there !!  Any suggestions for fun things to do !!


I live in Pensacola and grew up in Mobile. There is a really nice shop called Nostalgic Needleworks that has some really great fabric, a little pricey, but very nice. Then there is your standard JoAnn & Hancock in Mobile and Hobby Lobby across the bay in Daphne (short 15 min drive). 

The beach is the big draw in Pensacola but not so nice right now    The oil seems to come and go though so if you get lucky it may be nice at the beach while you're here. There is a pretty cool Naval Aviation Museum at the Naval Air Station here too.


----------



## squirrel

I went to the big Fabricland Sale.

The nice cloud fabric was gone by the time I was able to get there.  Figures (last week I had no children on Thurs.  this week I had 1 and she was late getting picked up).

I did find some nice fabric at $1.50 a metre.  I even decided to get some fabric for myself, it was $4.50 a metre.  I will make myself a dress with the maple leaf fabric.  I had to get some stretch needles for the stripe fabric. 

They had a bunch of US (football?) team fabric, with the 50% off it would be $2 a metre.


----------



## mandyb

We just booked a WDW trip for September. So excited! I need to check in here more often so I can get some ideas for things to make for my boys for the trip. I really struggle to come up with something cute for them that isn't too cheesy.  I do so much better with ideas for girls but I don't have any of my own!


----------



## mandyb

babynala said:


> Machine Embroidery / Applique question:  I'm not sure if I am even asking this correctly but does anyone know where I can get a basic looking (block letter) Applique Font?  I just want to add some block letters to some bags but I want it to be an applique type of design not just stitches.  Does that make sense?  TIA



I don't think I can post direct links here yet but    emblibrary .com has several applique alphabets.


----------



## mandyb

I think if I make one more post I can post pictures. Been wanting to share the outfits I made for my cousin's twin girls.


----------



## mandyb

Here they are, on my favorite little models!


ETA: Nevermind, I did it all wrong. I'll have to try again!


----------



## dancer_mom

> 2cutekidz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it is actually called Heat-n-Bond Lite.  Regular and Ultra will gunk up your needle.  You can get HNBLite by the yard, or pre-packaged on the notions wall.
Click to expand...


Thanks - maybe my store is out of it - I will have to ask someone.


----------



## mandyb

Ok, try again 





















The girls were thrilled with the Cinderella outfit. I was so glad they liked it as they are quite the little fashionistas!


----------



## mandyb

And here are my boys in the outfits I made them for our disney trip last year. I was literally still sewing at midnight the night before we left.  My husband says if I have to make new stuff for our upcoming trip in September that I better start now!










Not sure what this face is all about, lol






and the back of the shirt above






I need new ideas for what to do for this year. They love Toy Story so I will probably try to do something with Heather's new designs.


----------



## Granna4679

jessica52877 said:


> I just use the same needle that I would use in my regular machine. I think it has more to do with the fabric you are stitching on then the needle itself. Some fabrics (brands of t's) just don't do well with embroidering letters in my opinion. I have organ ballpoint and sharp. Just my thoughts. I hate putting names on old navy girls shirts. I feel like it shreds the fabric. I didn't always feel this way, each year it seems to get worse and worse.





ireland_nicole said:


> I really love how precious the outfits look on their models- so super cute!  And the kiss picture is just priceless!
> 
> It's not an idiot question, and I may be wrong, but I just use universal ballpoint for knits, sharp for cottons, and jeans for denim- the same needles I would use in my sewing machine.



Thanks for the help on the needles.  I kind of thought that was the case but didn't want to do it without asking first.  The people at the fabric stores are less than helpful.

And Nicole - thanks for the compliments on my little models.  They love the attention.



mandyb said:


> Ok, try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls were thrilled with the Cinderella outfit. I was so glad they liked it as they are quite the little fashionistas!



These are all adorable...but I especially LOVE the Cinderella outfits.  Putting the appliques on the pants was a great idea.  Very cute!!!  And those little nieces of you....well, lets just say ADORABLE!!!!!!



mandyb said:


> And here are my boys in the outfits I made them for our disney trip last year. I was literally still sewing at midnight the night before we left.  My husband says if I have to make new stuff for our upcoming trip in September that I better start now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what this face is all about, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of the shirt above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need new ideas for what to do for this year. They love Toy Story so I will probably try to do something with Heather's new designs.



Too cute!!!  Your DSs are precious!  Looks like they were having a good time.  My DGD loved the Disney buses.  We teased the whole time that we could have just stayed home and rode a bus around town and she would be happy.  As for Toy Story...I found some really cute Buzz fabric @ JoAnns yesterday.  I am planning on making something with that and Heather's Buzz applique.


----------



## tricia

mandyb said:


>



The dresses and the girls are adorable.  I love the halloween sets.  I made myself a skirt just like that last year.



mandyb said:


> And here are my boys in the outfits I made them for our disney trip last year. I was literally still sewing at midnight the night before we left.  My husband says if I have to make new stuff for our upcoming trip in September that I better start now!



Great boy stuff too.  You should try the bowling shirt for your boys this year.  My DS9 loves them.  I don't line them, so they are nice and cool on their own, or he can layer over a long sleeve if it is cool out.  The only problem, I am having is that he is getting too big.  I have already upsized Carla's pattern quite a bit and am afraid to go any further.  I really wish she would come out with a larger size.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mandyb said:


> Ok, try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls were thrilled with the Cinderella outfit. I was so glad they liked it as they are quite the little fashionistas!



These are great!  The girls are so cute!  Where did you find that cute pumpkin design?

I have so many things to make before our trip in September and just haven't been having the time to work on them!!!  I have an ariel outfit for my girls that I have been wanting to finish for over a week!  The other night I woke up remembering that July 4th is coming up so I need to make something.  I went looking for fabric yesterday and no one really had anything left (this is when I am really going to miss Walmarts fabric department).  I had to order fabric off of the internet.  Hopefully it arrives quickly!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

babynala said:


> I apologize for all the pictures but I've made a few things in the past few months that I haven't had a chance to post.  I have been trying to make the most of my new embroidery machine but my technique is not great.
> 
> I made two of these sets, one for my DD and one for my niece, for Easter.  All those patches were starting to make me dizzy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this dress for my niece's birthday and a matching doll dress as she might be going to the American Girl store in NYC with her grandmother this week and I'm sure she will be able to talk her into getting her an American Girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I found this fabric I knew I could use it to make a coordinating set for my kids.  It is hard to find stuff that will work for my DS and my picky DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other niece (Ava) is turning 3 next week and she loves "Cars" so I made her a reversible A-line, one side is fun and the other side is a little girly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would make something quick for my nefew to match his sister but I think I spent more time on this t-shirt then anything else I did.  I was afraid to make the applique on the t-shirt so I ended up just making it on some fabric and sewing it on.  I added the word to balance out the t-shirt.  The design wouldn't fit in the middle of the shirt with the little pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my mom was visiting in April we bought some fabric to make this wall hanging quilt.  The smaller squares are pockets and I am planning on hanging it in my sewing room to store all those little things that are always strewn about my sewing table.  I still have to add the border, the backing and quilt it - it will probably be finished in 10  years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to make some stuff will all the designs I purchased from HeatherSue.  My DS5 is requesting shirt so I am trying to steer him towards something Toy Story, time to get some more designs from HeatherSue.


I just think the wall quilt is the best.  What a great idea to put pockets to hold stuff.  The dresses are beyond adorable and you have a mad skilz.



wbarkhur said:


> OT-Hope you don't mind but I just had to ask where you live?  I was starting to think I was the only one who was still having winter in June.  We got 10 inches of snow this last weekend  Still waiting for spring.


We are in the western rocky mountains of Wyoming.  The snow line was so close to the valley floor.  Last nite we covered our flower beds and sure enough, it was a hard frost.  Where do you live that you had snow last weekend?  We had a little flurry yesterday.  I am just waiting for summer.



babynala said:


> Machine Embroidery / Applique question:  I'm not sure if I am even asking this correctly but does anyone know where I can get a basic looking (block letter) Applique Font?  I just want to add some block letters to some bags but I want it to be an applique type of design not just stitches.  Does that make sense?  TIA


I just use the ones on my machine.  Does your machine have a built in alphabet?  Of course there is many free embroidery sites.  sewforum.com is my very favorite for free designs and others that will digitize for you.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is RAY! I tweaked the design just a little after stitching him out so now I should like the antenae better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO now my question - what do you think? I have him in a 5x7 hoop. I can make it a bit bigger on my machine. do you think he is too little right now? There is no way I want him smaller. I think for Evangeline's dress I may make him just a little bigger.


He sure is cute and remember he is just a small fire fly.



dancer_mom said:


> Hi all - I have a quick question.   I want to try an applique and so I went and bought the sulky stabilizer but for the heat n bond they have ultra and regular.  Can I use the regular?  Is there one that actually says "lite" on it???  Don't want buy a bunch of the wrong one.  Thanks


I use heat bond lite.  It doesn't gook up the needle too much and has the right density.  



jessica52877 said:


> Oops! I guess I should actually sign in more often! I hardly ever do anymore unless I am expecting a message (usually during a big give). So I apologize to all who PM'd me and I just now got back with you!


Just glad to see you here.  I also think about Karen our cricuit queen often and wonder if she is ok?


Tweevil said:


> Hi everyone!
> About the RSS thing.... if you go to the shop and look on the right side under the sellers stats there is a button - orange- that says RSS.  If you click on that you can subscribe to a shop feed.   I view mine under the favorites tab on my internet 8 thing.  Hit favorites, it should open on the left, there are 3 tabs at the top of the favorite pane - favorites, feeds, and history.  If you click on the feeds tab if there is anything new it is bolded.  I wish I knew how to put a screenprint on here to show you....
> 
> It is really cool   HTH,


huh?  You are brilliant but I don't know what you are saying.



squirrel said:


> I went to the big Fabricland Sale.
> 
> The nice cloud fabric was gone by the time I was able to get there.  Figures (last week I had no children on Thurs.  this week I had 1 and she was late getting picked up).
> 
> I did find some nice fabric at $1.50 a metre.  I even decided to get some fabric for myself, it was $4.50 a metre.  I will make myself a dress with the maple leaf fabric.  I had to get some stretch needles for the stripe fabric.
> 
> They had a bunch of US (football?) team fabric, with the 50% off it would be $2 a metre.


I love the maple leaf, it would be perfect for a quilt.  Isn't a sale the best?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mandyb said:


> Ok, try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls were thrilled with the Cinderella outfit. I was so glad they liked it as they are quite the little fashionistas!


These are just beautiful.  Did you have a good trip?  The customs are so creative and lovely.  Great sewing skilz.



mandyb said:


> And here are my boys in the outfits I made them for our disney trip last year. I was literally still sewing at midnight the night before we left.  My husband says if I have to make new stuff for our upcoming trip in September that I better start now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what this face is all about, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of the shirt above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need new ideas for what to do for this year. They love Toy Story so I will probably try to do something with Heather's new designs.


It is harder to get creative with boys and you did a super job.  I love the shirts.


----------



## yourMaire83

squirrel said:


> I went to the big Fabricland Sale.
> 
> They had a bunch of US (football?) team fabric, with the 50% off it would be $2 a metre.



 If they have some Steelers fabric, can you get me one metre?  All they have in Steelers is fleece where I live.


----------



## visitingapril09

tricia said:


> Great boy stuff too.  The only problem, I am having is that he is getting too big.  I have already upsized Carla's pattern quite a bit and am afraid to go any further.  I really wish she would come out with a larger size.



ME TOO! I am creating a blocked shirt (bowling shirt) out of a regular shirt pattern. Cut it out last night actually - it is a panel of red mickey heads and a panel of buzz lightyear. I didn't have enough buzz to do a whole shirt. BUT, if there was a larger bowling shirt pattern.......I would use that!


----------



## squirrel

yourMaire83 said:


> If they have some Steelers fabric, can you get me one metre?  All they have in Steelers is fleece where I live.



I know I saw Nebraska and Iowa.  Not sure if there were more.  It was a one day sale in the bargin centre.  I'm sure they will have them the next time it's at 50% off, I can't imagine many people here wanting US teams.


----------



## visitingapril09

Love them all!! I really like the safari mickeys!


----------



## visitingapril09

squirrel said:


> I know I saw Nebraska and Iowa.  Not sure if there were more.  It was a one day sale in the bargin centre.  I'm sure they will have them the next time it's at 50% off, I can't imagine many people here wanting US teams.



Squirrel which fabricland did you go to? I am in the White Rock area. The one in Langley (I haven't been for a while) doesn't have a good stock of fun fabrics. .......maybe it has changed.


----------



## GrammaBelle

I finally finished our family shirts for the trip to Disneyland July 5th--my 50th birthday will be the 7th, and the sibs,neices and nephews all agreed to wear my favorite lime green for at least the first half of the day!  I learned a lot about how to do my machine embroidery during this project, but I still have a long way to go.  Here are shirts galore:





I fringed my own. My neice said, "How 80's of you."  I thought it was fun anyway.  I also just purchased a tool for hotfixing crystals, so decided to bling the girls' up. Here's the first try--I'm not thrilled with it, but I'm sure I'll get better as I go along. I think I need to use the smaller size crystals on the next one. I'll probably just do 1 head per shirt, or maybe a starburst coming out from the bunch of balloons or something.






I'm so excited!  I haven't been to D-land in 8 1/2 years, and never with all the N&Ns. (My own kids can't make this trip) We're still trying to figure out where to eat on my birthday, and what else we might want to do since we'll be there 5 days but only 3 in the parks probably. This will probably be our last family vacation with all these kids--they range from 10 to almost-21, so they're about done spending time together 

Ok, off to catch up on the thread.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## Granna4679

yourMaire83 said:


> If they have some Steelers fabric, can you get me one metre?  All they have in Steelers is fleece where I live.



Just had to say that I really like your profile pic...I love Marie!!


----------



## mandyb

Great boy stuff too.  You should try the bowling shirt for your boys this year.  My DS9 loves them.  I don't line them, so they are nice and cool on their own, or he can layer over a long sleeve if it is cool out.  The only problem, I am having is that he is getting too big.  I have already upsized Carla's pattern quite a bit and am afraid to go any further.  I really wish she would come out with a larger size.[/QUOTE]

I was thinking I should try the bowling shirts. I've seen them but have never made one. It would be a nice alternative since I'm getting bored with the t-shirt and shorts thing


----------



## visitingapril09

Please kick me in the butt to do some sewing today!! We are waiting for a surgery day and time over the next few days for our son. I am not a good waiter. I tend to get nothing accomplished while we wait.....we need to get this done so we can treat him for a couple of weeks and then another surgery so we can move on with our summer!!!! I cut out a Buzz/Mickey shirt yesterday for our trip in March and I need a kick to get to it today and not waste my day waiting for the phone to ring!


----------



## littlepeppers

yourMaire83 said:


> If they have some Steelers fabric, can you get me one metre?  All they have in Steelers is fleece where I live.



A Marie fan.  DD3 is sitting on me right now hugging her shell of a Marie.  PM us any great Marie photos you have.  My DD3 will go nuts.  I couldn't even get her to look at us when she met Marie last year.


----------



## syncsk8mom

Visitingapril09......

HEY IF YOU FIND SOME SEWING MOTIVATION CAN YOU SEND IT MY WAY TOO!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been so bad lately  and I really want to get a few things sewed before the kids go back to school!!

Does anyone have a good bag pattern?  I want to make a Princess Messanger Bag for Ella's BTS.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

GrammaBelle said:


> I finally finished our family shirts for the trip to Disneyland July 5th--my 50th birthday will be the 7th, and the sibs,neices and nephews all agreed to wear my favorite lime green for at least the first half of the day!  I learned a lot about how to do my machine embroidery during this project, but I still have a long way to go.  Here are shirts galore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fringed my own. My neice said, "How 80's of you."  I thought it was fun anyway.  I also just purchased a tool for hotfixing crystals, so decided to bling the girls' up. Here's the first try--I'm not thrilled with it, but I'm sure I'll get better as I go along. I think I need to use the smaller size crystals on the next one. I'll probably just do 1 head per shirt, or maybe a starburst coming out from the bunch of balloons or something.



i like the crystals!




QUESTIONfor those that digitize - what software do you use? I was looking at Embird. the SEU is not letting me do something that I want to - I can't resize an applique unless I re-do it. I can't make/get/find a stitch map - I am sure SE Liberty has all of this but it is on sale now for $1000!Which I can not afford. I was looking at Embird and am going to check out the PED one too. Just was looking for opinions, thanks.


----------



## squirrel

visitingapril09 said:


> Squirrel which fabricland did you go to? I am in the White Rock area. The one in Langley (I haven't been for a while) doesn't have a good stock of fun fabrics. .......maybe it has changed.



Just the one here in Chilliwack, on the way home I was thinking I should have checked out the one in Abbotsford (they should have one).  They don't carry any Disney fabric.  I was there to look through the bargain bin area as everything is $5 or less per metre and last night it was 50% off that area and other full priced fabric.  The maple leaf print was already reduced so I didn't get 50% off of it.

Next time I go to fabricland I will bring my camera and photgraph the US team fabric.


----------



## Granna4679

littlepeppers said:


> A Marie fan.  DD3 is sitting on me right now hugging her shell of a Marie.  PM us any great Marie photos you have.  My DD3 will go nuts.  I couldn't even get her to look at us when she met Marie last year.



Sent you a PM and a picture...


----------



## glorib

We're back!  We had a mostly fabulous time!  I'll post pics soonish!  



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi y'all; just a quick post while we're at the house resting before 1900 park faire;
> 
> Love everything I've managed to see while skimming!
> There has definitely been good, bad and ugly this trip-
> 
> Highlights
> the wonderful attention DD has gotten from the CM's.  They've been so sweet to her.  O'hana's was absolutely wonderful!  What we have done at the park has been really fun, too; and we had the best ever safari ride at AK; saw loads of animals I didn't even know were there, plus the baby rhino and the elephants were all playing, it was so cute!  Plus, 2 unplanned meets; with Glorib- her kids and her Cinderella dress are even cuter IRL!  and Calicokitty?  Getting her username off, I think- but she made those super cute appliqued pooh and friends skirts- she and her husband were enjoying a grown up evening out
> 
> Lowlights:
> while we love the space of the house, there have been a lot of maintenance problems, plus even though I confirmed there was a king bed, it's only a queen which means my husband is sleeping on the couch all week- less then helpful.  It's really, really, really hot.  The kids are really, really, really irratable; some days we're not even able to get over 2-3 hours in the parks- not exactly how we planned; but it's reality.
> 
> Still have a few days left- lots planned, and loads to look forward to.- talk to y'all when we can
> 
> Hugs
> Nicole




Hooray!  Meeting you was definitely a highlight!  I was planning to post the pic my husband took of us, if that's ok?


----------



## TinaLala

syncsk8mom said:


> Visitingapril09......
> 
> HEY IF YOU FIND SOME SEWING MOTIVATION CAN YOU SEND IT MY WAY TOO!!!!!!!!!!!
> !



I totally hear you!!!  I rushed through a skirt for DD7 and I really don't feel like doing anything else, but my piles of to-dos are enormous!


----------



## luvdumbo

I am super excited after working with commercial patterns, I finally decided to try the patterns on YCMT.  I started with the free big beautiful sash one to see if I could follow these kind of patterns and it is way easier than a commercial one. So I decided to purchase some wonderful patterns on YCMT. I got the simply sweet, audrey skirt bundle and the preppy skort, bowling shirt and vest bundle.  I cant wait to get fabrics to make these, they all look easy to do.

Any other patterns on YCMT this that you reccomend?  I like them alot I want more!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I love the Raglan pattern too!  The Audrey skirt is FUN to make, I think you'll enjoy that one


----------



## visitingapril09

TinaLala said:


> I totally hear you!!!  I rushed through a skirt for DD7 and I really don't feel like doing anything else, but my piles of to-dos are enormous!



I did get a little bit done......but I think it is going to be three sizes too big! .......hopefully he grows between now and March!! LOTS!!

On a different note, my son is going in for an emergency surgery tomorrow morning to have an infected VAD removed and then we will need another one in a couple of weeks to replace it. It needs to be done but it will be a hard couple of weeks. I hope that we can get him all squared away and doing well by the beginning of July so we can all enjoy our summer..........and I am going to a very large quilt show in Oregon the second week of July........and I really want this all done by then!! If all goes well, we will be home from this first surgery on Sunday some time.


----------



## NiniMorris

It is amazing!

I have a gazillion spools of thread, in almost any conceivable color or shade...but not ONE bright pink!  I usually have trouble tring to narrow it down to just two colors I want to use and then pick one (sometimes with my eyes closed!) but this time I had to alter the whole idea ... just because I didn't have any bright pink.  Now, this isn't the first time that has happened.  I've had 3 or 4 projects lately that have needed bright pink.  I can see another shopping trip in my future!

And once I feel like actually getting something constructive done I will be posting a quick picture of the dress my GD2 is wearing for Father's Day at church tomorrow.  Not as cute as I had thought it would turn out (due to the lack of bright pink thread...) but still kinda cute!

And my youngest daughter is officially not a baby!  She turns ten today, and informed me she did NOT want me to make her a shirt to commemorate it!  I had all those cute designs from Heather Sue...oh well.  GD2 will be 3 in two months ... I see a cute birthday outfit in the works for her!!!!!!



Nini


----------



## Stephres

I've enjoyed looking at everyone's creations and especially the snow! I do have some things planned to sew but it took me a few days to straighten up and organize. In the meantime, my mom made Megan an outfit for her birthday. She wasn't thrilled about it until she saw the purse. She had a thing for purses!











It is tight in the back, the elastic is too tight. My mom doesn't know how to fix it without taking it all apart. Any suggestions on how to stretch elastic?

And here is a picture of Megan with her kitten. She wanted me to take pictures before she "gets bigger and less cute."






If you'll notice she gave herself a bang trim. I was so mad! The good thing is that everyone comments on it so she is quite embarrassed (well, as embarrassed as Megan gets) so maybe she won't do it again (I'll say for the 5th time!)


----------



## clairemolly

I stitched out something "real" with my machine.  It's only the 3rd thing I made with it, and my first pieced applique.  It's a burp cloth for my niece, who was born on Wednesday.  She is my first niece, so I am pretty excited.






Don't look too closely...I'm still learning.


----------



## ellenbenny

Stephres said:


> I've enjoyed looking at everyone's creations and especially the snow! I do have some things planned to sew but it took me a few days to straighten up and organize. In the meantime, my mom made Megan an outfit for her birthday. She wasn't thrilled about it until she saw the purse. She had a thing for purses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is tight in the back, the elastic is too tight. My mom doesn't know how to fix it without taking it all apart. Any suggestions on how to stretch elastic?
> 
> And here is a picture of Megan with her kitten. She wanted me to take pictures before she "gets bigger and less cute."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'll notice she gave herself a bang trim. I was so mad! The good thing is that everyone comments on it so she is quite embarrassed (well, as embarrassed as Megan gets) so maybe she won't do it again (I'll say for the 5th time!)



Don't know how to help with the elastic, but wanted to say your DD and her kitten are both adorable!!  



clairemolly said:


> I stitched out something "real" with my machine.  It's only the 3rd thing I made with it, and my first pieced applique.  It's a burp cloth for my niece, who was born on Wednesday.  She is my first niece, so I am pretty excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look too closely...I'm still learning.



I think it looks great! Congrats on the new niece!!


----------



## princessmom29

Stephres said:


> I've enjoyed looking at everyone's creations and especially the snow! I do have some things planned to sew but it took me a few days to straighten up and organize. In the meantime, my mom made Megan an outfit for her birthday. She wasn't thrilled about it until she saw the purse. She had a thing for purses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is tight in the back, the elastic is too tight. My mom doesn't know how to fix it without taking it all apart. Any suggestions on how to stretch elastic?
> 
> And here is a picture of Megan with her kitten. She wanted me to take pictures before she "gets bigger and less cute."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'll notice she gave herself a bang trim. I was so mad! The good thing is that everyone comments on it so she is quite embarrassed (well, as embarrassed as Megan gets) so maybe she won't do it again (I'll say for the 5th time!)



Stretching elastic: I if it is small enough,slip it over the ironing board so that the elastic is stretched out. Appy a little steam form the iorn, and let it sit like that for a couple of hours. It worked on a simply sweet halter that I got too tight.


----------



## GrammaBelle

this is absolutely gorgeous. Do you mind sharing the pattern information? My DD loves heirloom style clothes, and I'd like to start stockpiling patterns for when *her* DDs come along!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

GrammaBelle said:


> this is absolutely gorgeous. Do you mind sharing the pattern information? My DD loves heirloom style clothes, and I'd like to start stockpiling patterns for when *her* DDs come along!



It's from a book called Smocks and Kisses, Designs by Sashin Shannahan.  I'm not sure if its still in print, I couldnt find a copyright date on it, so I can't even tell you how old it is...its one of the many things I inherited from my mother, she probably bought it for the same reason you want to!  She collected patterns and stitched up many outfits for a 'grandmothers trunk', just after I got married and several years before we had kids!   

I did try to do a websearch for you, but nothing turned up on this pattern...there are lots out there though.  One that was similar that I know we've used before is by Little Sunday Undies...it had a slip and panty pattern that my oldest loved...she had many pairs of heirloom panties made by grandma from that pattern, she liked those better than the store ones.


----------



## squirrel

What is the best way to add a contrasting band of fabric to the bottom of a dress?


----------



## littlepeppers

squirrel said:


> What is the best way to add a contrasting band of fabric to the bottom of a dress?



Beginners perspective:

I've tried sewing the sides of the band 1st (like the instructions said) but if you are the slightest bit off you will need to make a gather at your side seams when you attach it to the dress bottom & it looks ugly.

I like using the method done to make a Vida.  Before you stitch the front & back of the dress together, sew a band on the front of the dress & sew another on the back of the dress. Then you can stitch together the whole front & back w/ bands at the same time.

**   (be careful to line up your bottom & top contrast seams closely when lining up your stitch to put the back/front together)  You don't want it to look like it isn't one continuous band.


----------



## clairemolly

littlepeppers said:


> Beginners perspective:
> 
> I've tried sewing the sides of the band 1st (like the instructions said) but if you are the slightest bit off you will need to make a gather at your side seams when you attach it to the dress bottom & it looks ugly.
> 
> I like using the method done to make a Vida.  Before you stitch the front & back of the dress together, sew a band on the front of the dress & sew another on the back of the dress. Then you can stitch together the whole front & back w/ bands at the same time.
> 
> **   (be careful to line up your bottom & top contrast seams closely when lining up your stitch to put the back/front together)  You don't want it to look like it isn't one continuous band.




I use this same method on a dress that doesn't have a front/back...I sew the contrasting band fabric onto the main skirt fabric, then line up the seams and sew the side seam.  I then just hem the contrasting fabric.  Sometimes I will double up the contrasting fabric before I add it to the skirt and then topstitch the edge instead of hemming, depending on how wide that piece is.


----------



## squirrel

littlepeppers said:


> Beginners perspective:
> 
> I've tried sewing the sides of the band 1st (like the instructions said) but if you are the slightest bit off you will need to make a gather at your side seams when you attach it to the dress bottom & it looks ugly.
> 
> I like using the method done to make a Vida.  Before you stitch the front & back of the dress together, sew a band on the front of the dress & sew another on the back of the dress. Then you can stitch together the whole front & back w/ bands at the same time.
> 
> **   (be careful to line up your bottom & top contrast seams closely when lining up your stitch to put the back/front together)  You don't want it to look like it isn't one continuous band.



Thanks!

I did that and made the purple band a little more than double the height I wanted.  When I made the hem for the dress I took it up to the the top of the purple so it looks like there is only one seam.


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is the Toy STory dress I made for my little one.  We loved the movie!


----------



## ConnieB

I'm trying to find Carla's directions for upsizing a pattern....I found Teresa's links but the link is dead.   Can anyone help?  Thanks!

EDITED:  Never mind....the link is still dead, but I went to the downsizing entry and was able to find the upsize nearby.  Thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Totally OT, but I have to share what DS said at dinner tonight.
Long story short, I happened to mention in passing a character trait he should consider when looking for someone to date or court.  I think I said something about how she handles disappointment...anyway, he looked at me and said, Mom, I wonder how I'll find the right one- wait, I know, I'll just go to Eharmony- because they match people on so many levels of compatability, they're sure to consider that.   Keep in mind- he's 8.  Apparently, that boy is hearing way too many ads on tv.


----------



## eyor44

I just love stopping by here to see all the wonderful things you all have made.


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> Totally OT, but I have to share what DS said at dinner tonight.
> Long story short, I happened to mention in passing a character trait he should consider when looking for someone to date or court.  I think I said something about how she handles disappointment...anyway, he looked at me and said, Mom, I wonder how I'll find the right one- wait, I know, I'll just go to Eharmony- because they match people on so many levels of compatability, they're sure to consider that.   Keep in mind- he's 8.  Apparently, that boy is hearing way too many ads on tv.



Too funny!

Nini


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

ireland_nicole said:


> Totally OT, but I have to share what DS said at dinner tonight.
> Long story short, I happened to mention in passing a character trait he should consider when looking for someone to date or court.  I think I said something about how she handles disappointment...anyway, he looked at me and said, Mom, I wonder how I'll find the right one- wait, I know, I'll just go to Eharmony- because they match people on so many levels of compatability, they're sure to consider that.   Keep in mind- he's 8.  Apparently, that boy is hearing way too many ads on tv.



  I love the things kids come up with.

I hope things are going well for all of you.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Ok, I have some of my pics up finally.  We had a great trip even though it was REALLY hot.  It's funny how leaving MK Thursday was harder than leaving DHS Friday & that was our last day.  I think it's the castle. 

With Cinderella (who told dd4 that they could be sisters ):





I was a little disappointed in the Visa character meet this time.  I felt a bit rushed.  The girls had fun though.





DD6 was excited to see Pocahontas:





Just 'cause I love this pic:






I think this was my favorite thing the whole trip.  Piglet loved dd6's shirt & signed her book 'to my biggest fan'.  He came back by several times to pat her shoulder & tried to get her to hold his hand for the parade (that she didn't want to be in ).





Eeyore is dd4's favorite:





Peter Pan & Wendy were so good with everyone they talked to.  They really spent time chatting with all the kids.  Peter sent us a message to Tink in case we saw her.  She wasn't happy that he was with that big Wendy-bird.  She did tell me that I was ok since I was little like her.  





And a sewing machine pic (of course):


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi!  We are back too!  Yes it was hot this last week...but it cooled off with the rain the last two days thank goodness.  I will have to post pics later...I have yet to download any...we are dealing with some stuff around our house.  

Wednesday night after watching the fireworks at Epcot, while standing in line waiting for the bus I recieved a call from my dad....seems our dog Buckley was sick and he had taken him to the emergency vet.  They were x-raying him and he would call me back with the results.  As we were loading the bus I got the call from my dad that Buckley had Bloat and his stomach was in torsion and he had gone into severes shock...at that moment I had to make the decision to let him go peacefully.  So, all the way back to the resort I cryed like a baby...needless to say Katie figured it out and was crying.  I think that is when Disney magic left for us that night.

The kids took it really hard but we told them we would try to enjoy the rest of the week.  I think we all did our best....the rain was a welcome for us as it cleared the parks out and we didn't have to force the smiles too much on Thursday.  Friday was great...Katie went to BBB and that night we went on the Pirates and Pals cruise (which I highly recommend!) and had tons of laughs.  Kinda all salvaged the last day for us.  

But, now we are home and I keep waiting for Buck to come lay at my feet and beg for something, a pat on the head or a walk.  We will sorely miss him!


----------



## squirrel

Sorry about your dog.

They seem to do it while your on vaccation.  My sister and I had to take our parent's dog in last weekend and have her put down.  We think she had a stroke.  Luckily my sister was able to get a hold of mom to let her know.  They won't get home til the end of the month.


----------



## tkme4ard

where can I find past customs made for christmas time?  I'm really leaning towards doing a custom for when we go to MVMCP Nov 28th.  

thanks!


----------



## Tweevil

Guys,
I need your good vibes and suggestions.....
I just came back from my brothers house and he had a fire in the utility room.  It is gutted and the whole house sustained severe heat and smoke damage...  He lost his beloved cat Patches due to smoke inhalation. 

I have the one and only uniform that didn't get burnt - (he is a CO) and I have to try to launder them to remove the smell and soot until he can get new ones.  He lost 3K in uniforms besides the rest of his stuff is just bad....

I just thank all that is good that he is ok and when he built the house he put in fire rated drywall and it was tight.  That room and pantry contents are burnt beyond recognition but the rest of the house is just soot and heat damage.  (wine bottles blew their corks, ceiling fan blades just melted down, recessed lighting melted, canned good in that utility room blew up..etc. etc..)

Any suggestions on the  uniform?  And, if you don't have one or two, get some extinguishers - that is what kept it going from that room to others once he woke up and discovered the fire.


And say a prayer for Patches we will miss her. 

(sorry for rambling, I couldn't let go while with him so now I am a blubbering fool...)


----------



## Stephres

Love the pictures from Disney! Matching girls are soooo cute!

Thanks for the comments about Megan and her kitten. I never thought I would enjoy another animal so much but I sneak her to my bedroom to cuddle her! DH now calls her "Megan's kitten" with air quotes.

I made something with a charm pack I got months ago. Maybe I will get the pile of UFOs done!

I used Carla's easy fit pattern. Once I sewed all the squares together it came together so fast. 











Megan wanted a birdie on her shirt but I thought there was enough going on with the tank so I made her a birdie for a hair elastic instead.






Happy father's day to the sewing dads and the supportive dads. My DH has to work.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Stephres said:


> Love the pictures from Disney! Matching girls are soooo cute!
> 
> Thanks for the comments about Megan and her kitten. I never thought I would enjoy another animal so much but I sneak her to my bedroom to cuddle her! DH now calls her "Megan's kitten" with air quotes.
> 
> I made something with a charm pack I got months ago. Maybe I will get the pile of UFOs done!
> 
> I used Carla's easy fit pattern. Once I sewed all the squares together it came together so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan wanted a birdie on her shirt but I thought there was enough going on with the tank so I made her a birdie for a hair elastic instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy father's day to the sewing dads and the supportive dads. My DH has to work.



This outfit is Super Cute, love the idea of all the patches...might have to do this


----------



## erikawolf2004

Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> I need your good vibes and suggestions.....
> I just came back from my brothers house and he had a fire in the utility room.  It is gutted and the whole house sustained severe heat and smoke damage...  He lost his beloved cat Patches due to smoke inhalation.
> 
> I have the one and only uniform that didn't get burnt - (he is a CO) and I have to try to launder them to remove the smell and soot until he can get new ones.  He lost 3K in uniforms besides the rest of his stuff is just bad....
> 
> I just thank all that is good that he is ok and when he built the house he put in fire rated drywall and it was tight.  That room and pantry contents are burnt beyond recognition but the rest of the house is just soot and heat damage.  (wine bottles blew their corks, ceiling fan blades just melted down, recessed lighting melted, canned good in that utility room blew up..etc. etc..)
> 
> Any suggestions on the  uniform?  And, if you don't have one or two, get some extinguishers - that is what kept it going from that room to others once he woke up and discovered the fire.
> 
> 
> And say a prayer for Patches we will miss her.
> 
> (sorry for rambling, I couldn't let go while with him so now I am a blubbering fool...)



How awful for him...no help on the uniforms, just my thoughts going out to him, Pathces and you as you help him thru this trying time.


----------



## erikawolf2004

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the Toy STory dress I made for my little one.  We loved the movie!



This dress and the adorable little one in it put a smile on my face Where did you find this fabric-Love it...I think we are going to hit the movie tonight...can't wait!   Again sooo sooo cute!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

100AcrePrincess said:


> Ok, I have some of my pics up finally.  We had a great trip even though it was REALLY hot.  It's funny how leaving MK Thursday was harder than leaving DHS Friday & that was our last day.  I think it's the castle.
> 
> With Cinderella (who told dd4 that they could be sisters ):



These all came out great and it looks like you had a great time!  I agree leaving the castle is the hardest!!!  Love the sewing picture


----------



## erikawolf2004

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi!  We are back too!  Yes it was hot this last week...but it cooled off with the rain the last two days thank goodness.  I will have to post pics later...I have yet to download any...we are dealing with some stuff around our house.
> 
> Wednesday night after watching the fireworks at Epcot, while standing in line waiting for the bus I recieved a call from my dad....seems our dog Buckley was sick and he had taken him to the emergency vet.  They were x-raying him and he would call me back with the results.  As we were loading the bus I got the call from my dad that Buckley had Bloat and his stomach was in torsion and he had gone into severes shock...at that moment I had to make the decision to let him go peacefully.  So, all the way back to the resort I cryed like a baby...needless to say Katie figured it out and was crying.  I think that is when Disney magic left for us that night.
> 
> The kids took it really hard but we told them we would try to enjoy the rest of the week.  I think we all did our best....the rain was a welcome for us as it cleared the parks out and we didn't have to force the smiles too much on Thursday.  Friday was great...Katie went to BBB and that night we went on the Pirates and Pals cruise (which I highly recommend!) and had tons of laughs.  Kinda all salvaged the last day for us.
> 
> But, now we are home and I keep waiting for Buck to come lay at my feet and beg for something, a pat on the head or a walk.  We will sorely miss him!



So sorry to hear about your dog, what an awful thing to happen while on vacation!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Has anyone purchased this machine from the HSN Brother HE-240 or the SE400...Amazon has a great deal on that one right now?  Are you happy with it?  Not sure if I should order this one of these online or buy one from my local Brother dealer???  Thoughts???

Thanks, Erika

I couldn't help myself, I went ahead and purchased the SE400 on Amazon for $397 with 6 month interest free-YAHOO!!!!!  Should get it in about a week...can't wait to start embroidaring!!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

erikawolf2004 said:


> This dress and the adorable little one in it put a smile on my face Where did you find this fabric-Love it...I think we are going to hit the movie tonight...can't wait!   Again sooo sooo cute!!!



The TS fabric is from Handcocks.  They have it online and it is on sale right now.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I am trying to swap out the thread that came in my new Serger, a Brother 1034 D. I think I understand the threading instructions, but they don't really specify what to do with the thread that it comes with.  It is already threaded with blue, yellow, green and red thread.  Should I just pull it out?   I want to use all white threads for a project.


----------



## erikawolf2004

ncmomof2 said:


> The TS fabric is from Handcocks.  They have it online and it is on sale right now.



Thanks, it is out of stock...will have to keep checking.


----------



## birdie757

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am trying to swap out the thread that came in my new Serger, a Brother 1034 D. I think I understand the threading instructions, but they don't really specify what to do with the thread that it comes with.  It is already threaded with blue, yellow, green and red thread.  Should I just pull it out?   I want to use all white threads for a project.



Cut them above all the threading and tie your new thread to the old strings...then just pull them all through and you won't have to rethread it from scratch.  This is what I do anytime I change out the thread since it saves a lot of time.

Here is dd on the way to the theater to see Toy Story today.  Her outfit was a big hit with both her and some of the other people at the theater.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Help
I am sorry to shout but I am in need of help.  I have a wonderful little girl who is staying with me this summer.  She is 8.  She is too old for the simply sweets and vida patterns that I have.  Where else can I get some cute age apropreiate patterns.  I am sooooo not up on girl clothes.  I have two boys 9 and 13.  I have been making clothes for my neice but she is 3.  So my cinderella and cute vidas with characters are not what she likes.  I am going to get the Audrea(sp) from LisaZoe but what else and where else can I find some good patterns.  She needs some skirts and dresses for church.  I have Carla's easy fits so I am good there.  But what about shirts and skirts and dresses?  My head is spinning.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Love the toy story outfits!! ADORABLE!!

Cant believe a week from now and we will be at Camp Promise getting ready for the campers. The airlines decided to change around our flights!!! DH called them and explained how hard it would be for 13 people and a dog to fly from philly to houston to chicago to denver to kallispell!!!!! so, they divided us into 2 groups but at least it wont be over 12 hours of flying!!!!!!! we only  make 1 stop in chicago now!!!

I have a touch of a stomach bug today, and so do a few other people that were at my neices graduation party - the only thing we have in common was that we were all playing on one of those rented blow up water slides???? no one else who wasnt playing on the slide got sick, so we know it wasnt the food!! weird!!! so DH and his parents (yes, they are still visiting with us but leave Tuesday) just went out to dinner, thank goodness!! its terrible to have stomach issues when you have company at your house!!!!


----------



## squirrel

Is there any way to fix a buttonhole that is too small?


----------



## Granna4679

Just a quick question and I am back to sewing...
Does anyone have or know where I can get a Jo Jo's circus embroidery design?  I have a customer that really wants this.  I can piece it (hand embroider) if necessary but its for a baby and I would rather find one I can do on my machine.  TIA.


----------



## Sapper383

Hi Guys

I haven't been arround for a while, so trying to catch up with all your lovely work. 

I've been busy making celebration cakes (as well as working full time) to try and help finance our next Disney Holiday. DH has finally agreed we can go beck Sep 2011, I can't wait!!! We are going to have it as a comleate surprize for the kids, DD4 and DS11....but how do I make them outfits without them knowing we are going to Disney??

I know it's probably a bit too soon to start thinking about making outfits, but I can't help myself. I've already started looking for material, DH thinks I'm mad!




Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> I need your good vibes and suggestions.....
> I just came back from my brothers house and he had a fire in the utility room.  It is gutted and the whole house sustained severe heat and smoke damage...  He lost his beloved cat Patches due to smoke inhalation.
> 
> I have the one and only uniform that didn't get burnt - (he is a CO) and I have to try to launder them to remove the smell and soot until he can get new ones.  He lost 3K in uniforms besides the rest of his stuff is just bad....
> 
> I just thank all that is good that he is ok and when he built the house he put in fire rated drywall and it was tight.  That room and pantry contents are burnt beyond recognition but the rest of the house is just soot and heat damage.  (wine bottles blew their corks, ceiling fan blades just melted down, recessed lighting melted, canned good in that utility room blew up..etc. etc..)
> 
> Any suggestions on the  uniform?  And, if you don't have one or two, get some extinguishers - that is what kept it going from that room to others once he woke up and discovered the fire.
> 
> 
> And say a prayer for Patches we will miss her.
> 
> (sorry for rambling, I couldn't let go while with him so now I am a blubbering fool...)



I'm so sorry, I can't help with the uniform but sending positive vibes x



birdie757 said:


> Cut them above all the threading and tie your new thread to the old strings...then just pull them all through and you won't have to rethread it from scratch.  This is what I do anytime I change out the thread since it saves a lot of time.
> 
> Here is dd on the way to the theater to see Toy Story today.  Her outfit was a big hit with both her and some of the other people at the theater.



Love the toy story outfit, do you have a photo of the back, would love to see the ruffles a bit closer


----------



## erikawolf2004

birdie757 said:


> Cut them above all the threading and tie your new thread to the old strings...then just pull them all through and you won't have to rethread it from scratch.  This is what I do anytime I change out the thread since it saves a lot of time.
> 
> Here is dd on the way to the theater to see Toy Story today.  Her outfit was a big hit with both her and some of the other people at the theater.



Super cute...love seeing all the TS outfits-SOOO FUN!!!!


----------



## squirrel

Sorry to post again, but I'm stuck til I find out if I can fix the buttonhole.

Is there a way to make a buttonhole larger without it coming apart?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

squirrel said:


> Sorry to post again, but I'm stuck til I find out if I can fix the buttonhole.
> 
> Is there a way to make a buttonhole larger without it coming apart?



Is there a way you can use your machine to re do the step, where the buttonhole ends?  I have used my seam ripper to take a buttonhole out and start over, use a fusible interfacing between the two layers of fabric to help reinforce the hole.  What are you making?


----------



## jessica52877

Granna4679 said:


> Just a quick question and I am back to sewing...
> Does anyone have or know where I can get a Jo Jo's circus embroidery design?  I have a customer that really wants this.  I can piece it (hand embroider) if necessary but its for a baby and I would rather find one I can do on my machine.  TIA.



I just had to say that I love JoJo! I know I have seen JoJo designs somewhere in the past but no idea where! I have a JoJo outfit hanging right by my sewing machine and I love to look at it!

Squirrel, how about just using the zig zag stitch (like you were appliquing) and extending out the buttonhole. Hope that makes sense. Then just rip through your first end where it was too short. 

Wendy, I am excited for Camp Promise! Umm, those flight plans were wonky! Glad you got them fixed somewhat. Airtran keeps changing our flight out of LA. Usually it isn't a big deal but now we are leaving 2 hours earlier. I haven't confirmed that I'll accept the change but I guess I will. Otherwise it puts out a bit too late with the time change. 

I know there was more. I really just sat down for a sec.


----------



## jessica52877

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Is there a way you can use your machine to re do the step, where the buttonhole ends?  I have used my seam ripper to take a buttonhole out and start over, use a fusible interfacing between the two layers of fabric to help reinforce the hole.  What are you making?



That would probably be easier. I guess I was thinking you already ripped open the hole but if you haven't just do it again!

Nancy, I also tie off my threads when changing colors. Just snip the thread up near the thread stand, tie the white onto whatever color you are changing, tight, but don't get too big of knot, then run through a scrap and if everything goes smooth it will just go from the one color to the next.


----------



## squirrel

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Is there a way you can use your machine to re do the step, where the buttonhole ends?  I have used my seam ripper to take a buttonhole out and start over, use a fusible interfacing between the two layers of fabric to help reinforce the hole.  What are you making?



A Simply Sweet.  I somehow got the wrong size for the button I wanted to use.

I'm only worried it might unravel the first stitching.  I already ripped the middle, if that makes any difference.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> I need your good vibes and suggestions.....
> I just came back from my brothers house and he had a fire in the utility room.  It is gutted and the whole house sustained severe heat and smoke damage...  He lost his beloved cat Patches due to smoke inhalation.
> 
> I have the one and only uniform that didn't get burnt - (he is a CO) and I have to try to launder them to remove the smell and soot until he can get new ones.  He lost 3K in uniforms besides the rest of his stuff is just bad....
> 
> I just thank all that is good that he is ok and when he built the house he put in fire rated drywall and it was tight.  That room and pantry contents are burnt beyond recognition but the rest of the house is just soot and heat damage.  (wine bottles blew their corks, ceiling fan blades just melted down, recessed lighting melted, canned good in that utility room blew up..etc. etc..)
> 
> Any suggestions on the  uniform?  And, if you don't have one or two, get some extinguishers - that is what kept it going from that room to others once he woke up and discovered the fire.
> 
> 
> And say a prayer for Patches we will miss her.
> 
> (sorry for rambling, I couldn't let go while with him so now I am a blubbering fool...)


I am sorry about the kitty.  I have to agree with you about the fire extinguisher, I have used mine to put out a kitchen fire and it kept it from burning up my cabinets.  There should be one near your stove, and one near your bedrooms.  One in the garage would be great too.  I don't know about the smoke smell, I guess I would use Google to do a search.


Stephres said:


> Love the pictures from Disney! Matching girls are soooo cute!
> 
> Thanks for the comments about Megan and her kitten. I never thought I would enjoy another animal so much but I sneak her to my bedroom to cuddle her! DH now calls her "Megan's kitten" with air quotes.
> 
> I made something with a charm pack I got months ago. Maybe I will get the pile of UFOs done!
> 
> I used Carla's easy fit pattern. Once I sewed all the squares together it came together so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan wanted a birdie on her shirt but I thought there was enough going on with the tank so I made her a birdie for a hair elastic instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy father's day to the sewing dads and the supportive dads. My DH has to work.


Adorable!


lynnanddbyz said:


> Help
> I am sorry to shout but I am in need of help.  I have a wonderful little girl who is staying with me this summer.  She is 8.  She is too old for the simply sweets and vida patterns that I have.  Where else can I get some cute age appropriate patterns.  I am sooooo not up on girl clothes.  I have two boys 9 and 13.  I have been making clothes for my niece but she is 3.  So my Cinderella and cute vidas with characters are not what she likes.  I am going to get the Audrea(sp) from LisaZoe but what else and where else can I find some good patterns.  She needs some skirts and dresses for church.  I have Carla's easy fits so I am good there.  But what about shirts and skirts and dresses?  My head is spinning.  Thanks in advance.


You could make the tunic tops, or the round neck top?  There is a section on You Can Make This .com that is for tweens and teens.  See what is over there.  


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Love the toy story outfits!! ADORABLE!!
> 
> Cant believe a week from now and we will be at Camp Promise getting ready for the campers. The airlines decided to change around our flights!!! DH called them and explained how hard it would be for 13 people and a dog to fly from philly to houston to chicago to denver to kallispell!!!!! so, they divided us into 2 groups but at least it wont be over 12 hours of flying!!!!!!! we only  make 1 stop in chicago now!!!
> 
> I have a touch of a stomach bug today, and so do a few other people that were at my nieces graduation party - the only thing we have in common was that we were all playing on one of those rented blow up water slides???? no one else who wasnt playing on the slide got sick, so we know it wasnt the food!! weird!!! so DH and his parents (yes, they are still visiting with us but leave Tuesday) just went out to dinner, thank goodness!! its terrible to have stomach issues when you have company at your house!!!!



I am sorry about your stomach ache.   I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> I need your good vibes and suggestions.....
> I just came back from my brothers house and he had a fire in the utility room.  It is gutted and the whole house sustained severe heat and smoke damage...  He lost his beloved cat Patches due to smoke inhalation.
> 
> I have the one and only uniform that didn't get burnt - (he is a CO) and I have to try to launder them to remove the smell and soot until he can get new ones.  He lost 3K in uniforms besides the rest of his stuff is just bad....
> 
> I just thank all that is good that he is ok and when he built the house he put in fire rated drywall and it was tight.  That room and pantry contents are burnt beyond recognition but the rest of the house is just soot and heat damage.  (wine bottles blew their corks, ceiling fan blades just melted down, recessed lighting melted, canned good in that utility room blew up..etc. etc..)
> 
> Any suggestions on the  uniform?  And, if you don't have one or two, get some extinguishers - that is what kept it going from that room to others once he woke up and discovered the fire.
> 
> 
> And say a prayer for Patches we will miss her.
> 
> (sorry for rambling, I couldn't let go while with him so now I am a blubbering fool...)



I soak the uniform in a bucket with baking soda.  It might take a few days of soaking and washing but it works.  I had to do this when DH put his clothes next to the camefire once and somehow a chair near them caught on fire.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jessica52877 said:


> Nancy, I also tie off my threads when changing colors. Just snip the thread up near the thread stand, tie the white onto whatever color you are changing, tight, but don't get too big of knot, then run through a scrap and if everything goes smooth it will just go from the one color to the next.





birdie757 said:


> Cut them above all the threading and tie your new thread to the old strings...then just pull them all through and you won't have to rethread it from scratch.  This is what I do anytime I change out the thread since it saves a lot of time.
> 
> Here is dd on the way to the theater to see Toy Story today.  Her outfit was a big hit with both her and some of the other people at the theater.



Thank you for the tips.  I feel like I am learning to sew all over again with that machine.  Anyone know of any good blogs or websites with some tips for sewing with a Serger?  I guess you can't really sew all the seams in a garment with it can you?  I had a little pair of easy fit pajama pants cut out so I stitched up the leg seams with the serger, I hope I didn't cut too much off.  If you use a serger do you cut bigger seam allowances for Carla's Patterns?  It definitely sews things faster!  

Will I have to use my regular machine for the Elastic waist line?  And the hem on the pant legs?  I should cut out my fabric for my kitchen curtains and use the Serger for them since they are straight seams.

DH ordered the machine for me from Amazon.com and I wish I could take a class on using the Serger.


----------



## NiniMorris

lynnanddbyz said:


> Help
> I am sorry to shout but I am in need of help.  I have a wonderful little girl who is staying with me this summer.  She is 8.  She is too old for the simply sweets and vida patterns that I have.  Where else can I get some cute age apropreiate patterns.  I am sooooo not up on girl clothes.  I have two boys 9 and 13.  I have been making clothes for my neice but she is 3.  So my cinderella and cute vidas with characters are not what she likes.  I am going to get the Audrea(sp) from LisaZoe but what else and where else can I find some good patterns.  She needs some skirts and dresses for church.  I have Carla's easy fits so I am good there.  But what about shirts and skirts and dresses?  My head is spinning.  Thanks in advance.



My 10 year old loves the Simply Sweet and the VIda...we also love the round neck.  Lately she has been loving the patchwork twirl skirt.  

On the Simply Sweet, I make it as a long top...you can use the ties or make it as a halter (which my daughter won't wear).  She also likes me to make the Vida a shorter length so she can use it as a top with jeans.  I do not, however, get to put the adorable butt ruffles on the Vida!

I sometimes make a shortened version of the Aline as a top...I see a theme developing here...she will only wear a dress for church and at Disney...but I like the Vida for the ease in using so many different patterns together.  

Good luck...


Nini


----------



## ollyg

Granna4679 said:


> Just a quick question and I am back to sewing...
> Does anyone have or know where I can get a Jo Jo's circus embroidery design?  I have a customer that really wants this.  I can piece it (hand embroider) if necessary but its for a baby and I would rather find one I can do on my machine.  TIA.



Tigerlillyhill has them on that popular auction site.  Look under circus friends.


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> Just a quick question and I am back to sewing...
> Does anyone have or know where I can get a Jo Jo's circus embroidery design?  I have a customer that really wants this.  I can piece it (hand embroider) if necessary but its for a baby and I would rather find one I can do on my machine.  TIA.



Search on that auction site  for tigerlilyhill and search on circus friends.


----------



## Granna4679

ollyg said:


> Tigerlillyhill has them on that popular auction site.  Look under circus friends.



Whoo hoo...thanks...I will look that up.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ireland_nicole said:


> Totally OT, but I have to share what DS said at dinner tonight.
> Long story short, I happened to mention in passing a character trait he should consider when looking for someone to date or court.  I think I said something about how she handles disappointment...anyway, he looked at me and said, Mom, I wonder how I'll find the right one- wait, I know, I'll just go to Eharmony- because they match people on so many levels of compatability, they're sure to consider that.   Keep in mind- he's 8.  Apparently, that boy is hearing way too many ads on tv.



Thank goodness for Eharmony right?   That's pretty cute, he thinks he's got it all figured out.

Well, I'm sad to report I didn't get the boys Toy Story bowling shirts done in time for the movie today despite all the wonderful Toy Story designs I've been collecting from Heather Sue   I stayed up till about 1 AM piecing together strips and cutting fabric, only to sew a panel the wrong direction on my oldest son's shirt and then when I couldn't get the placket to match up, and realized I probably had at least an hour left of collar placement and button holing to do, I gave up!  I still think I'll finish the shirts even though the one isn't the way I wanted it just so I'll know if these are the sizes I should make them when I make a few BTS shirts for them in a few weeks.  You'd think I'd know by now anytime I think a pattern looks simple that it's not going to be.  It probably would have went better it my energy wasn't totally zapped from throwing a garage sale all the later part of this week.  

The great news about the garage sale is, DH agreed if we could sell our old car seat and stroller combo that I could get a new one, and IT SOLD!!    Now, I just need to do my homework on Consumer Reports and find a seat and stroller I like.  I'm excited we get to buy the baby a new set, because I've been so good about purchasing most of her clothing from garage sales...it's just exciting to purchase something BRAND NEW for her too.  I'd really like a cutesy girly set, but I have to see how they are rated first.  

Toy Story 3 was FANTASTIC!!  Darn pregnancy hormones though...I was sobbing at the beginning and end...I kept seeing Andy all grown up and thinking about the two little guys of my own tugged at my heart.  When the mom looked around at Andy's empty room, I totally lost it.  DH, friends and in-laws had a great deal of fun picking on me


----------



## ncmomof2

birdie757 said:


> Cut them above all the threading and tie your new thread to the old strings...then just pull them all through and you won't have to rethread it from scratch.  This is what I do anytime I change out the thread since it saves a lot of time.
> 
> Here is dd on the way to the theater to see Toy Story today.  Her outfit was a big hit with both her and some of the other people at the theater.



So cute!  I love the cow print butt ruffles


----------



## Haganfam5

lynnanddbyz said:


> Help
> I am sorry to shout but I am in need of help.  I have a wonderful little girl who is staying with me this summer.  She is 8.  She is too old for the simply sweets and vida patterns that I have.  Where else can I get some cute age apropreiate patterns.  I am sooooo not up on girl clothes.  I have two boys 9 and 13.  I have been making clothes for my neice but she is 3.  So my cinderella and cute vidas with characters are not what she likes.  I am going to get the Audrea(sp) from LisaZoe but what else and where else can I find some good patterns.  She needs some skirts and dresses for church.  I have Carla's easy fits so I am good there.  But what about shirts and skirts and dresses?  My head is spinning.  Thanks in advance.



Hi Everyone! Just popping in here and saying hello! I have been skimming through but since we have been back from vacation I have been so crazy busy with summer school and the end of the school year for my children (yes, they are still in school here).

Anyway, I have a 9 year old and I still use the Vida pattern and the simply sweet pattern. Why is she too old for it?  Maybe she just doesn't like those kinds of dresses? 

Here is a picture from our trip of a tiered pattern I used to make her this sundress. I believe it is a Daisy Kingdom pattern...she is in the middle. I used Tutti Fruity fabric and it is one of my most favorite dresses on her. It is so airy and cool. It was perfect for Florida. I also use Carla's easy fit pants patterns and the portrait peasant top patterns to make her capris and tops.  Julia is wearing the "new" Alice in Wonderland inspired dress I made her. This was the day the movie came out on DVD. I thought maybe Disney would have done something about the release that day so I made her wear it but they did nothing.




Here is one a bit closer. I never get good pictures of the things I make...I am too busy just trying to get a million pictures of my children! 





Also, since I haven't had a chance to post any pictures from our trip yet here is this years Mary Poppins:










I knew it was going to be hot (and as usual Florida did not disappoint) so I needed something lighter.  So I added some trim to a sleeveless top and I made the skirt out of cotton eyelet. I also made a mini-version of her hat which everyone loved.  I have many more pictures on my Facebook page for my friends to see and I just ordered my photopass CD. So as soon as I get it, I will post some more here.


----------



## babynala

Sorry I missed some quotes but I switched to a different comptuer...there was so much cute stuff and those twins are so sweet. 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the Toy STory dress I made for my little one.  We loved the movie!


These dresses are so cute - what a happy little girl.



ireland_nicole said:


> Totally OT, but I have to share what DS said at dinner tonight.
> Long story short, I happened to mention in passing a character trait he should consider when looking for someone to date or court.  I think I said something about how she handles disappointment...anyway, he looked at me and said, Mom, I wonder how I'll find the right one- wait, I know, I'll just go to Eharmony- because they match people on so many levels of compatability, they're sure to consider that.   Keep in mind- he's 8.  Apparently, that boy is hearing way too many ads on tv.


That is so funny, what a smart little boy.  



100AcrePrincess said:


> Ok, I have some of my pics up finally.  We had a great trip even though it was REALLY hot.  It's funny how leaving MK Thursday was harder than leaving DHS Friday & that was our last day.  I think it's the castle.
> 
> DD6 was excited to see Pocahontas:


Thanks for sharing your pictures, I'm glad you had a nice trip.  Your princess dresses came out great.  I love the Belle dress.  The Pooh sets are really wonderful.  You must have made Piglets day.  I think this is my favorite picture or the sewing machine one.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi!  We are back too!  Yes it was hot this last week...but it cooled off with the rain the last two days thank goodness.  I will have to post pics later...I have yet to download any...we are dealing with some stuff around our house.
> 
> But, now we are home and I keep waiting for Buck to come lay at my feet and beg for something, a pat on the head or a walk.  We will sorely miss him!


Oh, so sorry about your dog.  Can't wait to see your pictures.  



Stephres said:


> I used Carla's easy fit pattern. Once I sewed all the squares together it came together so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan wanted a birdie on her shirt but I thought there was enough going on with the tank so I made her a birdie for a hair elastic instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy father's day to the sewing dads and the supportive dads. My DH has to work.


Cute shorts, that was a great idea.  I love the birdie pony tail holder.  



birdie757 said:


> Here is dd on the way to the theater to see Toy Story today.  Her outfit was a big hit with both her and some of the other people at the theater.


I love it.  Your daughter is getting so big.  



lynnanddbyz said:


> Help
> I am sorry to shout but I am in need of help.  I have a wonderful little girl who is staying with me this summer.  She is 8.  She is too old for the simply sweets and vida patterns that I have.  Where else can I get some cute age apropreiate patterns.  I am sooooo not up on girl clothes.  I have two boys 9 and 13.  I have been making clothes for my neice but she is 3.  So my cinderella and cute vidas with characters are not what she likes.  I am going to get the Audrea(sp) from LisaZoe but what else and where else can I find some good patterns.  She needs some skirts and dresses for church.  I have Carla's easy fits so I am good there.  But what about shirts and skirts and dresses?  My head is spinning.  Thanks in advance.


My dd is 8 years old also, we just made the Criss Cross dress.  She also like the patchwork twirl skirt with coordinating t-shirts.



billwendy said:


> Cant believe a week from now and we will be at Camp Promise getting ready for the campers. The airlines decided to change around our flights!!!


Glad you got your flights figured out and hope you are feeling better soon.  



Sapper383 said:


> I've been busy making celebration cakes (as well as working full time) to try and help finance our next Disney Holiday. DH has finally agreed we can go beck Sep 2011, I can't wait!!! We are going to have it as a comleate surprize for the kids, DD4 and DS11....but how do I make them outfits without them knowing we are going to Disney
> I know it's probably a bit too soon to start thinking about making outfits, but I can't help myself. I've already started looking for material, DH thinks I'm mad!


Congrats on your trip.  It will be hard to keep a secret for that long but that gives you plenty of time to come up with some cute outfits.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well, I'm sad to report I didn't get the boys Toy Story bowling shirts done in time for the movie today despite all the wonderful Toy Story designs I've been collecting from Heather Sue   I stayed up till about 1 AM piecing together strips and cutting fabric, only to sew a panel the wrong direction on my oldest son's shirt and then when I couldn't get the placket to match up, and realized I probably had at least an hour left of collar placement and button holing to do, I gave up!  I still think I'll finish the shirts even though the one isn't the way I wanted it just so I'll know if these are the sizes I should make them when I make a few BTS shirts for them in a few weeks.  You'd think I'd know by now anytime I think a pattern looks simple that it's not going to be.  It probably would have went better it my energy wasn't totally zapped from throwing a garage sale all the later part of this week.
> 
> The great news about the garage sale is, DH agreed if we could sell our old car seat and stroller combo that I could get a new one, and IT SOLD!!    Now, I just need to do my homework on Consumer Reports and find a seat and stroller I like.  I'm excited we get to buy the baby a new set, because I've been so good about purchasing most of her clothing from garage sales...it's just exciting to purchase something BRAND NEW for her too.  I'd really like a cutesy girly set, but I have to see how they are rated first.
> 
> Toy Story 3 was FANTASTIC!!  Darn pregnancy hormones though...I was sobbing at the beginning and end...I kept seeing Andy all grown up and thinking about the two little guys of my own tugged at my heart.  When the mom looked around at Andy's empty room, I totally lost it.  DH, friends and in-laws had a great deal of fun picking on me


Glad you had a successful garage sale.  My husband told me on Thursday night around 9:00 that he was going to take the kids to see Toy Story on Friday morning.  Yikes, I thought I had a few weeks to put something together since he is going to be out of town for a while.  Needless to say I tried to whip up some outfits and I had lots of issues.  So after some messed up easy-fit shorts, a ripped t-shirt and a botched bodice top I decided to call it quits.  My kids loved the movie and I'm glad we were wearing those 3D glasses so everyone couldn't see my tears.  I'm sure most of the moms in the theater were having the same reaction.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

squirrel said:


> Sorry about your dog.
> 
> They seem to do it while your on vaccation.  My sister and I had to take our parent's dog in last weekend and have her put down.  We think she had a stroke.  Luckily my sister was able to get a hold of mom to let her know.  They won't get home til the end of the month.





erikawolf2004 said:


> So sorry to hear about your dog, what an awful thing to happen while on vacation!





babynala said:


> Oh, so sorry about your dog.  Can't wait to see your pictures.



Thanks guys...and yes it seems to happen on vacation.  Two years ago he got a stomach bug of some sort and the vet called us while we were at Chef Mickey's.  Last year he tore his ACL and my dad called while we were on the way down to WDW to tell us he didn't seem to be walking okay.  When we got back we found out why.  At the time we opted for the surgery with the understanding that he would have to drop 20 pounds or the other ACL could tear.  We worked real hard with him and when we left for WDW this year he had lost 22 pounds.  We were so proud of him!  We are truly heartbroken over this.  It was the hardest thing to tell the kids at Disney.  


I did meek a lurking boutiquer Thursday night on the bus leaving DHS.  She was staying at POFQ...we were at POR.  I totally forgot to ask her name, but she said she lurked and said she would stop by and say hi!  She had two beautiful little girls and I actually saw two of her outfits.  She was in line near us leaving Epcot Wednesday night (I was busy talking to my dad) and then we met on the bus Thursday....so   be sure to say hi!!!

I saw several other customs but everyone I saw the people said they bought them on Etsy or Ebay...so I was getting a little nervous about asking after that!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone! Just popping in here and saying hello! I have been skimming through but since we have been back from vacation I have been so crazy busy with summer school and the end of the school year for my children (yes, they are still in school here).
> 
> Anyway, I have a 9 year old and I still use the Vida pattern and the simply sweet pattern. Why is she too old for it?  Maybe she just doesn't like those kinds of dresses?
> 
> Here is a picture from our trip of a tiered pattern I used to make her this sundress. I believe it is a Daisy Kingdom pattern...she is in the middle. I used Tutti Fruity fabric and it is one of my most favorite dresses on her. It is so airy and cool. It was perfect for Florida. I also use Carla's easy fit pants patterns and the portrait peasant top patterns to make her capris and tops.  Julia is wearing the "new" Alice in Wonderland inspired dress I made her. This was the day the movie came out on DVD. I thought maybe Disney would have done something about the release that day so I made her wear it but they did nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one a bit closer. I never get good pictures of the things I make...I am too busy just trying to get a million pictures of my children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since I haven't had a chance to post any pictures from our trip yet here is this years Mary Poppins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it was going to be hot (and as usual Florida did not disappoint) so I needed something lighter.  So I added some trim to a sleeveless top and I made the skirt out of cotton eyelet. I also made a mini-version of her hat which everyone loved.  I have many more pictures on my Facebook page for my friends to see and I just ordered my photopass CD. So as soon as I get it, I will post some more here.



I love your summer version of the Mary Poppins dress, your little girl is a doll 



babynala said:


> Glad you had a successful garage sale.  My husband told me on Thursday night around 9:00 that he was going to take the kids to see Toy Story on Friday morning.  Yikes, I thought I had a few weeks to put something together since he is going to be out of town for a while.  Needless to say I tried to whip up some outfits and I had lots of issues.  So after some messed up easy-fit shorts, a ripped t-shirt and a botched bodice top I decided to call it quits.  My kids loved the movie and I'm glad we were wearing those 3D glasses so everyone couldn't see my tears.  I'm sure most of the moms in the theater were having the same reaction.



  Thank you for sharing with me, I don't feel so bad tonight as I did this morning about the botched sewing projects.  This morning I though I'd probably just throw everything away and start fresh, but now I think I might try to salvage and fix.  I spent a lot of time embroidering designs, so I hate to see them just go in the garbage.  But it's nice to hear I'm not the only one this sort of thing happens too.  I see all the lovely outfits on here and feel like I'm leap years behind in my sewing skills from most of what I see.  I'm really good at machine embroidering t-shirts...  I'm determined more than ever to tackled this bowling shirt pattern now though, I WILL CONQUER AND WIN! 

Oh and I'm glad I wasn't the only teary eyed momma in TS3!


----------



## squirrel

Dress is almost done.  I'm just trying to decide on the button color pink or blue.  I'm thinking pink looks better.


----------



## Disneymom1218

squirrel said:


> Dress is almost done.  I'm just trying to decide on the button color pink or blue.  I'm thinking pink looks better.



My vote goes to the Pink one

Very cute by the way


----------



## ireland_nicole

I like the pink, too!


----------



## squirrel

Here is the full view of the dress.


----------



## Granna4679

Stephres said:


> I've enjoyed looking at everyone's creations and especially the snow! I do have some things planned to sew but it took me a few days to straighten up and organize. In the meantime, my mom made Megan an outfit for her birthday. She wasn't thrilled about it until she saw the purse. She had a thing for purses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is tight in the back, the elastic is too tight. My mom doesn't know how to fix it without taking it all apart. Any suggestions on how to stretch elastic?
> 
> And here is a picture of Megan with her kitten. She wanted me to take pictures before she "gets bigger and less cute."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'll notice she gave herself a bang trim. I was so mad! The good thing is that everyone comments on it so she is quite embarrassed (well, as embarrassed as Megan gets) so maybe she won't do it again (I'll say for the 5th time!)



The outfit your mom made is really cute!!  Megan looks like she really likes the purse...such a cute idea. The kitten picture is adorable as is Megan.  

And just for the record...Megan didn't do such a bad job on her hair 
My DDs still make fun of me because I used to take their bangs down with scotch tape and cut below the tape line...they were STILL always crooked.  They have never wanted bangs again since they were little....



clairemolly said:


> I stitched out something "real" with my machine.  It's only the 3rd thing I made with it, and my first pieced applique.  It's a burp cloth for my niece, who was born on Wednesday.  She is my first niece, so I am pretty excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look too closely...I'm still learning.



This is cute!  I just bought this design this past week myself.  I like how it looks.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the Toy STory dress I made for my little one.  We loved the movie!



Adorable....I love Hamm on the front....



ireland_nicole said:


> Totally OT, but I have to share what DS said at dinner tonight.
> Long story short, I happened to mention in passing a character trait he should consider when looking for someone to date or court.  I think I said something about how she handles disappointment...anyway, he looked at me and said, Mom, I wonder how I'll find the right one- wait, I know, I'll just go to Eharmony- because they match people on so many levels of compatability, they're sure to consider that.   Keep in mind- he's 8.  Apparently, that boy is hearing way too many ads on tv.




Wow....such insight...too cute!



Stephres said:


> I made something with a charm pack I got months ago. Maybe I will get the pile of UFOs done!
> 
> I used Carla's easy fit pattern. Once I sewed all the squares together it came together so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan wanted a birdie on her shirt but I thought there was enough going on with the tank so I made her a birdie for a hair elastic instead.



These shorts are just adorable.  They are so soft and girly looking.  Super cute!



birdie757 said:


> Here is dd on the way to the theater to see Toy Story today.  Her outfit was a big hit with both her and some of the other people at the theater.



Oh.....sooooo cute!  She looks adorable in it.  And the cow print butt ruffles just make the outfit!!



Haganfam5 said:


> Here is a picture from our trip of a tiered pattern I used to make her this sundress. I believe it is a Daisy Kingdom pattern...she is in the middle. I used Tutti Fruity fabric and it is one of my most favorite dresses on her. It is so airy and cool. It was perfect for Florida. I also use Carla's easy fit pants patterns and the portrait peasant top patterns to make her capris and tops.  Julia is wearing the "new" Alice in Wonderland inspired dress I made her. This was the day the movie came out on DVD. I thought maybe Disney would have done something about the release that day so I made her wear it but they did nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one a bit closer. I never get good pictures of the things I make...I am too busy just trying to get a million pictures of my children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since I haven't had a chance to post any pictures from our trip yet here is this years Mary Poppins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it was going to be hot (and as usual Florida did not disappoint) so I needed something lighter.  So I added some trim to a sleeveless top and I made the skirt out of cotton eyelet. I also made a mini-version of her hat which everyone loved.  I have many more pictures on my Facebook page for my friends to see and I just ordered my photopass CD. So as soon as I get it, I will post some more here.



The pics of your kiddos are so cute.  I really like the dress on your DD...I haven't tried the tied straps but they look really cute.  I will have to do that.
But I have to say....I LOVE the Mary Poppins outfit....that is absolutely priceless....the mini hat is so cute!!



squirrel said:


> Dress is almost done.  I'm just trying to decide on the button color pink or blue.  I'm thinking pink looks better.



I like PINK!!

I finally finished a few things this week myself.  I made a quilt for a friend of ours that just had a new baby boy.  The mom is a sign language interpreter and when I saw this fabric, I knew I had to use it on her quilt.  Look closely...it is baby "signs".  My youngest DD is an interpreter as well, so you know I HAD to buy enough to keep for when she has a little one too.




and a close up:




and the label that I made on my embroidery machine...





And a shirt and hair bow for baby's Big Sister.





I also finished a couple shirts for a another friend's children...they are going to Disney and she asked me to make these.


----------



## visitingapril09

squirrel said:


> Dress is almost done.  I'm just trying to decide on the button color pink or blue.  I'm thinking pink looks better.



I love it! It is so pretty and, yes, I agree, pink buttons!


----------



## aboveH20

Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> I have the one and only uniform that didn't get burnt - (he is a CO) and I have to try to launder them to remove the smell and soot until he can get new ones.  He lost 3K in uniforms besides the rest of his stuff is just bad....
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on the  uniform?  And, if you don't have one or two, get some extinguishers - that is what kept it going from that room to others once he woke up and discovered the fire.



My son is a submariner and when they come back after weeks at sea his clothes have a strange, funky smell that actually makes my eyes sting a bit.  When I am lucky enough  that he brings his laundry home I spray the stains with Shout Advanced Gel.  It's in a small blue spray bottle.  It's nice for stains because you can let it sit for a couple days.  I swear by it.

My standard practice is to put the clothes through a cycle without any soap, then add the soap and let clothes soak overnight.  (Usually the grungy clothes that I've sprayed the bejeepers out of I don't put through the water only cycle, but add for the soaking cycle.)  My washer has the ability to do an extra rinse, so I also have the clothes rinsed a second time.  

For how "intense" the clothes are before getting washed, I must say they come out very well.  Hope this helps.


----------



## coteau_chick

I have been lurking here everyday.  I haven't sewed in a few months so I haven't posted anything.  My dd Grace is having her third b-day party Sunday.  She just told me this morning that she wants a pink Cinderella dress to wear to her princess party.  The one the mice and birds made.  I have the simply sweet pattern so I am sure I can manage something.  I am just not sure how to add the bow to the front.  If anyone made the simply sweet like this please show me a picture and give me tips.  I wish I had some mice and birds that could sew living here.  HELP.............


----------



## erikawolf2004

I know a while ago someone posted a link to a really good website that sells embroidery thread, now I can't seem to find it-urgh!!!  Can someone please steer me in the right direction?

Thanks, Erika


----------



## erikawolf2004

Has anyone ordered embroidery files from Digital by Design...where you happy with them???


----------



## froggy33

coteau_chick said:


> I have been lurking here everyday.  I haven't sewed in a few months so I haven't posted anything.  My dd Grace is having her third b-day party Sunday.  She just told me this morning that she wants a pink Cinderella dress to wear to her princess party.  The one the mice and birds made.  I have the simply sweet pattern so I am sure I can manage something.  I am just not sure how to add the bow to the front.  If anyone made the simply sweet like this please show me a picture and give me tips.  I wish I had some mice and birds that could sew living here.  HELP.............



I SECOND THIS!  I know jham and heathersue have made these.  A few pointers would be great - especially on the bows and ribbons.

Thanks!



erikawolf2004 said:


> I know a while ago someone posted a link to a really good website that sells embroidery thread, now I can't seem to find it-urgh!!!  Can someone please steer me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks, Erika



I bet it's marathon thread. http://www.marathonthread.com/
I bought the 20 pack of rayon (this is what HeatherSue uses) and while it did not work at all in my regular sewing machine, I just used it in new PE770 and it worked great!  So much cheaper than buying at the store!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Anyway, I have a 9 year old and I still use the Vida pattern and the simply sweet pattern. Why is she too old for it?  Maybe she just doesn't like those kinds of dresses? 





Here is one a bit closer. I never get good pictures of the things I make...I am too busy just trying to get a million pictures of my children! 





I am sorry I did not explain very well.  She is 8 and VERY tall. she wears a 10 and I will need to add length to that.  So we both love the Simply Sweet and the Vida but the Simply Sweet only goes up to an 8.  Maybe I will see about upsizing it.  And if I pick big girl fabric for the vida that would probably work well too.  I am just spinning from all of this.  the little girl is the GD of a friend.  She is the only one to take care of this girl.  Looooong story.  Grandma has been dianosed with stage 4 cancer she is going through Kemo and all kinds of stuff and is just too sick to take care of her right now.  I offered for her to stay the summer with me.  Grandma does not have much money and she unable to work right now.  Poor child has out grown everything from last year.  I am getting together things for her but she is in need of dresses for church and I did not know which patterns would work for her size.  And if 8 was too old for these patterns.  Thanks for you input.  I will post pics as I get them done.


----------



## erikawolf2004

froggy33 said:


> I SECOND THIS!  I know jham and heathersue have made these.  A few pointers would be great - especially on the bows and ribbons.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it's marathon thread. http://www.marathonthread.com/
> I bought the 20 pack of rayon (this is what HeatherSue uses) and while it did not work at all in my regular sewing machine, I just used it in new PE770 and it worked great!  So much cheaper than buying at the store!



Thank you for the thread link

I would also like pointers on making this dress...sooo cute


----------



## itsheresomewhere

erikawolf2004 said:


> Has anyone ordered embroidery files from Digital by Design...where you happy with them???




I have and they stitched out very nice.


----------



## Granna4679

erikawolf2004 said:


> I know a while ago someone posted a link to a really good website that sells embroidery thread, now I can't seem to find it-urgh!!!  Can someone please steer me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks, Erika



I am sure it is Marathon Threads.  It is great thread.  As soon as I got my machine, I ordered the set of 50 most popular colors.  I haven't come across a color I have needed that I didn't have yet.  It is really good thread.  And like PP said....way cheaper than buying in the stores.



lynnanddbyz said:


> I am sorry I did not explain very well.  She is 8 and VERY tall. she wears a 10 and I will need to add length to that.  So we both love the Simply Sweet and the Vida but the Simply Sweet only goes up to an 8.  Maybe I will see about upsizing it.  And if I pick big girl fabric for the vida that would probably work well too.  I am just spinning from all of this.  the little girl is the GD of a friend.  She is the only one to take care of this girl.  Looooong story.  Grandma has been dianosed with stage 4 cancer she is going through Kemo and all kinds of stuff and is just too sick to take care of her right now.  I offered for her to stay the summer with me.  Grandma does not have much money and she unable to work right now.  Poor child has out grown everything from last year.  I am getting together things for her but she is in need of dresses for church and I did not know which patterns would work for her size.  And if 8 was too old for these patterns.  Thanks for you input.  I will post pics as I get them done.



How sad for her about her circumstances,  but what a blessing you are being by taking her in.  You are an angel to do that for her (and to sew for her).  
Look on YCMT at the tween patterns.  There are some really cute ones.  Since it is summer, lots of the sundresses would work, I am sure.


----------



## scouthawkk

erikawolf2004 said:


> Has anyone ordered embroidery files from Digital by Design...where you happy with them???



That is where the safari Goofy came from for Ty's BigGive.  I have used others from her, too.  All turned out very nice.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

We just came home from Toy Story 3...yes, I cried, we all did!  It really hits home with us because Marissa is college bound too.  Granted she's staying at home, but she did have to say goodbye to her best friend this weekend because she starts school this summer.  She went to see it on Friday night with all her friends, and she said it was funny because everyone in the theater was her age. Today it was a mix of all ages, and I tink the adults enjoyed it more than the kids...they certainly laughed louder!  This will definitely be added to my DVD collection when it's released.


----------



## tmh0206

We had 4 generations of my family with us to see TS3 and we all LOVED it!  I was shocked that my dgs (4) and dgd (3) sat completely still throughout the entire movie.  I expected alot of fidgeting since they have never been to a real Movie theatre before, but they didnt and we all had a wonderful time...unfortunately my toy story outfits did not get completed in time, so I guess we will just have to go back and watch it again.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

tmh0206 said:


> We had 4 generations of my family with us to see TS3 and we all LOVED it!  I was shocked that my dgs (4) and dgd (3) sat completely still throughout the entire movie.  I expected alot of fidgeting since they have never been to a real Movie theatre before, but they didnt and we all had a wonderful time...unfortunately my toy story outfits did not get completed in time, so I guess we will just have to go back and watch it again.



Mine didn't either, I've got so many things going on now, nothing is getting done!  My youngest is 5, and she sat and watched nicely too.  She just leaned over to me once and asked me to make her an outfit like Bonnie was wearing at the end!


----------



## erikawolf2004

TinkerbelleMom said:


> We just came home from Toy Story 3...yes, I cried, we all did!  It really hits home with us because Marissa is college bound too.  Granted she's staying at home, but she did have to say goodbye to her best friend this weekend because she starts school this summer.  She went to see it on Friday night with all her friends, and she said it was funny because everyone in the theater was her age. Today it was a mix of all ages, and I tink the adults enjoyed it more than the kids...they certainly laughed louder!  This will definitely be added to my DVD collection when it's released.



We are heading there in about an hour and a half...can't wait


----------



## tmh0206

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Mine didn't either, I've got so many things going on now, nothing is getting done!  My youngest is 5, and she sat and watched nicely too.  She just leaned over to me once and asked me to make her an outfit like Bonnie was wearing at the end!



the only time I heard anything out of them was when my grandson whispered " I dont know what he is saying" while the spanish buzz was talking to jesse.


----------



## tmh0206

you are going to have a GREAT time!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

tmh0206 said:


> the only time I heard anything out of them was when my grandson whispered " I dont know what he is saying" while the spanish buzz was talking to jesse.



We loved the Spanish Buzz!  I know DH and I will go see this together because he thought the commercials were really funny.  He's been a fan of these movies since the first one came out years ago.  Thursday is our anniversary...how's that for a romantic date, lol!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

erikawolf2004 said:


> Has anyone ordered embroidery files from Digital by Design...where you happy with them???



I have quite a few of hers and they come out nice.



On a somewhat related note - has anyone ever had a 2 part applique by machine? Like the hoop was not big enough for the design so one part is done then you have to move & rehoop to do a second part of the design? like maybe one part was horizontal and the other vertical?


----------



## birdie757

coteau_chick said:


> I have been lurking here everyday.  I haven't sewed in a few months so I haven't posted anything.  My dd Grace is having her third b-day party Sunday.  She just told me this morning that she wants a pink Cinderella dress to wear to her princess party.  The one the mice and birds made.  I have the simply sweet pattern so I am sure I can manage something.  I am just not sure how to add the bow to the front.  If anyone made the simply sweet like this please show me a picture and give me tips.  I wish I had some mice and birds that could sew living here.  HELP.............



I have made this dress before and it wasn't difficult at all.  I used the ruffle sleeves on the simply sweet in white.  I did two skirts.  One with a ruffle in white and on top of that I did the cuffed version with the light pink at the bottom so it looked like the ribbon at the bottom.  The criss crossing ribbons on the bodice were top stitched on before it was sewn together.  I hand basted the cuff of the dress in four spots for the scalloped effect where I placed the bows.  

I did the bows all at the end.  The bow is just a rectangle that is folded in half and sewn with right sides together on three sides leaving a small hole for turning in the center of the top seam.  After turning the rectangle right side out I pressed it with the top seam down the center back.  I took a needle and hand basted down the center of the bow and gathered it up.  I then took a small piece of fabric and pulled it around the center and slip stitched it together in the back of the bow.  Then I just tacked it down to the dress.  The bows on my dress are all twice as wide as they are tall...I have no idea now what the exact measurements are.   I had to also tack my bows a few spots on the top too to keep them up with all her bouncing around the park all day.  Here is a pic or two since it is my fav outfit I ever made for dd...lol.









My dd requested this dress for her 4th birthday.  I used satin and the dress is really heavy.  Next time I will probably go cotton since she wants to wear it all the time.  PM me if you need any help cause it was really hard to explain in words...lol.


----------



## birdie757

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> On a somewhat related note - has anyone ever had a 2 part applique by machine? Like the hoop was not big enough for the design so one part is done then you have to move & rehoop to do a second part of the design?



You know if is funny that you asked this cause I am attempting to do this very thing right now.  I am going to try to break it up so I can easily place them together and applique them by hand to something...like doing a head in one design and the body in another.  I have something that I am digitizing that is just a little too big for my hoop and it is driving me crazy.


----------



## coteau_chick

birdie757 said:


> I have made this dress before and it wasn't difficult at all.  I used the ruffle sleeves on the simply sweet in white.  I did two skirts.  One with a ruffle in white and on top of that I did the cuffed version with the light pink at the bottom so it looked like the ribbon at the bottom.  The criss crossing ribbons on the bodice were top stitched on before it was sewn together.  I hand basted the cuff of the dress in four spots for the scalloped effect where I placed the bows.
> 
> I did the bows all at the end.  The bow is just a rectangle that is folded in half and sewn with right sides together on three sides leaving a small hole for turning in the center of the top seam.  After turning the rectangle right side out I pressed it with the top seam down the center back.  I took a needle and hand basted down the center of the bow and gathered it up.  I then took a small piece of fabric and pulled it around the center and slip stitched it together in the back of the bow.  Then I just tacked it down to the dress.  The bows on my dress are all twice as wide as they are tall...I have no idea now what the exact measurements are.   I had to also tack my bows a few spots on the top too to keep them up with all her bouncing around the park all day.  Here is a pic or two since it is my fav outfit I ever made for dd...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dd requested this dress for her 4th birthday.  I used satin and the dress is really heavy.  Next time I will probably go cotton since she wants to wear it all the time.  PM me if you need any help cause it was really hard to explain in words...lol.


Thank you so much.  Your instructions are extremely clear to me.  I will see if I am going to make it because she changed her mind today and asked for a Snow White Simply Sweet.  I made one for my niece last year and she is letting us borrow it.  I do want to make the Cinderella pink dress too.  I may not make it for Sunday but I am going to make it.  I will definitely use you instructions.  I am bookmarking this page.  Thanks again and your dress was beautiful.  You daughter is beautiful too.


----------



## birdie757

Thanks for all the compliments on my dd's Jessie and Bullseye outfit!  She ended up wearing it again today!  That is rare for her since it didn't have a stitch of pink in it...lol.

Someone mentioned how big she is getting...don't remind me!   She is starting VPK already this fall and has become such a big girl.  At least we will have another baby again soon to help ease the transition!

Quick question for you all.  I am going to make my first easy fits for dd....even though I have had the pattern forever.  When you add two ruffles to the bottom do you sew them both at the bottom edge with one ruffle being longer than the other or do you sew one above the other one...more like "butt ruffles"?  And if they are applied more like "butt ruffles" do you stitch them upside down and flip them down and top stitch or roll hem the top edge and leave it exposed.  I can't decide which method I want to do here.


----------



## Tweevil

Hi everyone,
Thanks for the advice on the uniform...
I ended up using baking soda, vinegar, oxy clean, and arm and hammer laundry detergent.   After a tub soaking in the mix and laundering about 100 times most of the smell has gone away.  This one will get him through until he can get to Lawman's to get a new setup.  His vest is still stinky but you can't get that wet so I got the stink out of the covering but not the kevlar...  He has to figure that one out with the state but at least everything else is ok now.
The adjustors came today and said the house will have to be gutted and a textile company came from Philly to oxygen/osmosis (?!?!) his soft stuff - clothes, linens, etc.  They are looking for temp housing for him now.

Thanks for all of the ideas and good thoughts, I truly believe it has helped....


----------



## teachermom

Granna4679 said:


> The outfit your mom made is really cute!!  Megan looks like she really likes the purse...such a cute idea. The kitten picture is adorable as is Megan.
> 
> And just for the record...Megan didn't do such a bad job on her hair
> My DDs still make fun of me because I used to take their bangs down with scotch tape and cut below the tape line...they were STILL always crooked.  They have never wanted bangs again since they were little....
> 
> 
> 
> This is cute!  I just bought this design this past week myself.  I like how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable....I love Hamm on the front....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....such insight...too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> These shorts are just adorable.  They are so soft and girly looking.  Super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.....sooooo cute!  She looks adorable in it.  And the cow print butt ruffles just make the outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> The pics of your kiddos are so cute.  I really like the dress on your DD...I haven't tried the tied straps but they look really cute.  I will have to do that.
> But I have to say....I LOVE the Mary Poppins outfit....that is absolutely priceless....the mini hat is so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> I like PINK!!
> 
> I finally finished a few things this week myself.  I made a quilt for a friend of ours that just had a new baby boy.  The mom is a sign language interpreter and when I saw this fabric, I knew I had to use it on her quilt.  Look closely...it is baby "signs".  My youngest DD is an interpreter as well, so you know I HAD to buy enough to keep for when she has a little one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the label that I made on my embroidery machine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shirt and hair bow for baby's Big Sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished a couple shirts for a another friend's children...they are going to Disney and she asked me to make these.


I do not normally post here. Just ogle all the things I am too intimidated to sew on my own. I LOVE the baby signs fabric. My youngest daughter is deaf and would adore that fabric. May I ask where you got it?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

birdie757 said:


> You know if is funny that you asked this cause I am attempting to do this very thing right now.  I am going to try to break it up so I can easily place them together and applique them by hand to something...like doing a head in one design and the body in another.  I have something that I am digitizing that is just a little too big for my hoop and it is driving me crazy.



I am digitizing something again for DD's Evangeline dress and to make what I want I only have this option so I ma attempting it too.  I have a huge number of ideas if this works - granted it will require the grid that came with my hoops for proper placement of the fabric to make the pieces all fit correctly but I am patient and willing to try! I would love to see how yours comes out too!


----------



## Haganfam5

[/QUOTE]I am sorry I did not explain very well.  She is 8 and VERY tall. she wears a 10 and I will need to add length to that.  So we both love the Simply Sweet and the Vida but the Simply Sweet only goes up to an 8.  Maybe I will see about upsizing it.  And if I pick big girl fabric for the vida that would probably work well too.  I am just spinning from all of this.  the little girl is the GD of a friend.  She is the only one to take care of this girl.  Looooong story.  Grandma has been dianosed with stage 4 cancer she is going through Kemo and all kinds of stuff and is just too sick to take care of her right now.  I offered for her to stay the summer with me.  Grandma does not have much money and she unable to work right now.  Poor child has out grown everything from last year.  I am getting together things for her but she is in need of dresses for church and I did not know which patterns would work for her size.  And if 8 was too old for these patterns.  Thanks for you input.  I will post pics as I get them done.[/QUOTE]

Okay, makes so much sense now! I think you should be able to add length and width to both of those patterns so she has something to wear for now. She must be pretty tall because my 9 year old is tall and the Vida I made for her was WAYYYY too long. I had to shorten it twice. Good luck and happy pattern hunting. I love searching for new patterns.

Thank you for all of the compliments on my girls dresses. 

The Cinderella dresses are just adorable and  baby blanket is just darling along with the cute t-shirts! 

I don't digitize or embroider so I won't be any help with that question sorry.


----------



## ellenbenny

Just for fun I made this for DGD...


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> We just came home from Toy Story 3...yes, I cried, we all did!  It really hits home with us because Marissa is college bound too.  Granted she's staying at home, but she did have to say goodbye to her best friend this weekend because she starts school this summer.  She went to see it on Friday night with all her friends, and she said it was funny because everyone in the theater was her age. Today it was a mix of all ages, and I tink the adults enjoyed it more than the kids...they certainly laughed louder!  This will definitely be added to my DVD collection when it's released.


None of Corey's friends have left yet, but his best friend is going to leave for two years (on his missionary trip) in the fall. Worse yet, he told Corey he probably wouldn't have a computer. They do most of their communicating on the internet. 



ellenbenny said:


> Just for fun I made this for DGD...



That is so cute!!!


----------



## teresajoy

NEW BIG GIVE IS UP

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=69228&threadid=744900&page=1#5984653


This is a give for a sweet little 4 year old girl, Sydney. 
Here is their PTR: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2443630​


----------



## InkspressYourself

I love everything that has been posted.  I would multi quote, but I know it will tell me I quoted too many pictures.

I finally have something to share.  I used HeatherSue's designs to make things for my best friends dd's first birthday.  I only have pictures of her dress, but I also used the guitar to make each child a beach towel.  When she takes a picture of all of them together I will post it.











Isn't her dd adorable!

Does anyone know why the top picture is sideways?  It is not saved sideways on my computer or in photobucket.  I can't stand photobucket, it always frustrates me.


----------



## babynala

Haganfam5 said:


> Here is one a bit closer. I never get good pictures of the things I make...I am too busy just trying to get a million pictures of my children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since I haven't had a chance to post any pictures from our trip yet here is this years Mary Poppins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So as soon as I get it, I will post some more here.


Cute family.  I love the Alice dress and the pink dress looks nice and cool.  You did a great job on the Mary Poppins, I love the hat.



squirrel said:


> Here is the full view of the dress.


This came out so cute.  You did a great job on the applique.  



Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished a few things this week myself.  I made a quilt for a friend of ours that just had a new baby boy.  The mom is a sign language interpreter and when I saw this fabric, I knew I had to use it on her quilt.  Look closely...it is baby "signs".  My youngest DD is an interpreter as well, so you know I HAD to buy enough to keep for when she has a little one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the label that I made on my embroidery machine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shirt and hair bow for baby's Big Sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished a couple shirts for a another friend's children...they are going to Disney and she asked me to make these.


The quilt is beautiful.  I love the colors and the baby sign language fabric.  Good thinking to stock up for your DD.  The t-shirts came out very cute.  



Tweevil said:


> The adjustors came today and said the house will have to be gutted and a textile company came from Philly to oxygen/osmosis (?!?!) his soft stuff - clothes, linens, etc.  They are looking for temp housing for him now.
> 
> Thanks for all of the ideas and good thoughts, I truly believe it has helped....


Glad you were able to get the smell out of the uniform.  Hope everything gets straightened out soon for your brother.



ellenbenny said:


> Just for fun I made this for DGD...


This dress looks so comfortable and it is super cute.  



InkspressYourself said:


> I finally have something to share.  I used HeatherSue's designs to make things for my best friends dd's first birthday.  I only have pictures of her dress, but I also used the guitar to make each child a beach towel.  When she takes a picture of all of them together I will post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Her dd is adorable.  That dress is beautiful.


----------



## coteau_chick

InkspressYourself said:


> I love everything that has been posted.  I would multi quote, but I know it will tell me I quoted too many pictures.
> 
> I finally have something to share.  I used HeatherSue's designs to make things for my best friends dd's first birthday.  I only have pictures of her dress, but I also used the guitar to make each child a beach towel.  When she takes a picture of all of them together I will post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't her dd adorable!
> 
> Does anyone know why the top picture is sideways?  It is not saved sideways on my computer or in photobucket.  I can't stand photobucket, it always frustrates me.


She is a beautiful baby.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

erikawolf2004 said:


> Has anyone ordered embroidery files from Digital by Design...where you happy with them???


Dena does a nice job on her designs and I have to ask every time how to do the applique.  She is kind and explains things well.  They stitch out well.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> On a somewhat related note - has anyone ever had a 2 part applique by machine? Like the hoop was not big enough for the design so one part is done then you have to move & rehoop to do a second part of the design? like maybe one part was horizontal and the other vertical?


I did some wording when I first got my PE Design 8 and we did a split design.  You must take your time and make the right marks so it lines up well.  We did several test to make sure we got it right.



squirrel said:


> Here is the full view of the dress.


Lovely dress.



Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished a few things this week myself.  I made a quilt for a friend of ours that just had a new baby boy.  The mom is a sign language interpreter and when I saw this fabric, I knew I had to use it on her quilt.  Look closely...it is baby "signs".  My youngest DD is an interpreter as well, so you know I HAD to buy enough to keep for when she has a little one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the quilt.
> 
> And a shirt and hair bow for baby's Big Sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute shirt and it is nice to remember the older children.
> 
> I also finished a couple shirts for a another friend's children...they are going to Disney and she asked me to make these.


You are such a good friend to make shirts for your friend.  They will love them.


----------



## 2cutekidz

erikawolf2004 said:


> Has anyone ordered embroidery files from Digital by Design...where you happy with them???



I know quite a few ladies that use Dena's designs (aka Designed*by*Dena).  She's usually pretty quick with custom orders too!  She's one of the original DISboutiquer's, but I haven't seen her post in awhile - she must be in lurk mode


----------



## NiniMorris

Granna4679 said:


> I also finished a couple shirts for a another friend's children...they are going to Disney and she asked me to make these.



Well, now you've gone and done it!

I promised my hubby that I would not get any more Heather Sue's designs for at least three months!  These shirts are exactly what I saw in my mind when I saw the design...now I HAVE to have it!

I wonder how I can possibly hide the purchase from him...it should be much easier than hiding fabric...right??!!?

Nini


----------



## visitingapril09

InkspressYourself said:


> I love everything that has been posted.  I would multi quote, but I know it will tell me I quoted too many pictures.
> 
> I finally have something to share.  I used HeatherSue's designs to make things for my best friends dd's first birthday.  I only have pictures of her dress, but I also used the guitar to make each child a beach towel.  When she takes a picture of all of them together I will post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't her dd adorable!
> 
> Does anyone know why the top picture is sideways?  It is not saved sideways on my computer or in photobucket.  I can't stand photobucket, it always frustrates me.



Love it!!! So beautiful and such a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## teresajoy

InkspressYourself said:


> I love everything that has been posted.  I would multi quote, but I know it will tell me I quoted too many pictures.
> 
> I finally have something to share.  I used HeatherSue's designs to make things for my best friends dd's first birthday.  I only have pictures of her dress, but I also used the guitar to make each child a beach towel.  When she takes a picture of all of them together I will post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't her dd adorable!
> 
> Does anyone know why the top picture is sideways?  It is not saved sideways on my computer or in photobucket.  I can't stand photobucket, it always frustrates me.



She is DARLING!!! What a cutie pie!!! Where did the bow come from? So cute!!!! 
She reminds me of my niece. Or, actually my niece's daughter. 

I don't know if you did anything to your picture, but it's showing up fine. Everytime anyone has said that the picture is showing up fine in Photobucket, but not here, it looks fine to the rest of us. 



NiniMorris said:


> Well, now you've gone and done it!
> 
> I promised my hubby that I would not get any more Heather Sue's designs for at least three months!  These shirts are exactly what I saw in my mind when I saw the design...now I HAVE to have it!
> 
> I wonder how I can possibly hide the purchase from him...it should be much easier than hiding fabric...right??!!?
> 
> Nini



I love this design, partly because it reminds me of me  You NEED it! And, it will be SOO easy to hide!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ellenbenny said:


> Just for fun I made this for DGD...



Oooooo,I just love Sully!!  That is a darling dress, she'll fit right in with the Pixar Parade



InkspressYourself said:


> I love everything that has been posted.  I would multi quote, but I know it will tell me I quoted too many pictures.
> 
> I finally have something to share.  I used HeatherSue's designs to make things for my best friends dd's first birthday.  I only have pictures of her dress, but I also used the guitar to make each child a beach towel.  When she takes a picture of all of them together I will post it.



Precious baby!!  And I love the dress as well, nice work!!


----------



## jeniamt

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the Toy STory dress I made for my little one.  We loved the movie!



Everyone around here loves this dress and DD4 wants me to make her the same one before we go see the movie.  We are planning on going tonight!    She had me make her a Tiana dress before we went to see P and the F and then refused to wear it right before we went.  She then proceeded to sleep through 3/4 of the movie!  Of course, now its one of her favs and asks to watch nearly everyday.  



ireland_nicole said:


> Totally OT, but I have to share what DS said at dinner tonight.
> Long story short, I happened to mention in passing a character trait he should consider when looking for someone to date or court.  I think I said something about how she handles disappointment...anyway, he looked at me and said, Mom, I wonder how I'll find the right one- wait, I know, I'll just go to Eharmony- because they match people on so many levels of compatability, they're sure to consider that.   Keep in mind- he's 8.  Apparently, that boy is hearing way too many ads on tv.



That is too cute!  Oh the power of marketing!



100AcrePrincess said:


> Ok, I have some of my pics up finally.  We had a great trip even though it was REALLY hot.  It's funny how leaving MK Thursday was harder than leaving DHS Friday & that was our last day.  I think it's the castle.
> 
> With Cinderella (who told dd4 that they could be sisters ):



Looks like you guys had a great trip!  And the kiddos couldn't be cuter (or better dressed!)



Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> I need your good vibes and suggestions.....
> I just came back from my brothers house and he had a fire in the utility room.  It is gutted and the whole house sustained severe heat and smoke damage...  He lost his beloved cat Patches due to smoke inhalation.
> 
> I have the one and only uniform that didn't get burnt - (he is a CO) and I have to try to launder them to remove the smell and soot until he can get new ones.  He lost 3K in uniforms besides the rest of his stuff is just bad....
> 
> I just thank all that is good that he is ok and when he built the house he put in fire rated drywall and it was tight.  That room and pantry contents are burnt beyond recognition but the rest of the house is just soot and heat damage.  (wine bottles blew their corks, ceiling fan blades just melted down, recessed lighting melted, canned good in that utility room blew up..etc. etc..)
> 
> Any suggestions on the  uniform?  And, if you don't have one or two, get some extinguishers - that is what kept it going from that room to others once he woke up and discovered the fire.
> 
> 
> And say a prayer for Patches we will miss her.
> 
> (sorry for rambling, I couldn't let go while with him so now I am a blubbering fool...)



Sorry to hear your brother is going through this and especially the loss of his kitty.  Glad to hear you were able to get the smell out.  I was going to suggest oxyclean.  It is the only thing that gets the cat pee smell out of stuff for me.  (thanks to my 18yo kitty who sometimes thinks the bath mat is his potty!)



Stephres said:


> Love the pictures from Disney! Matching girls are soooo cute!
> 
> Thanks for the comments about Megan and her kitten. I never thought I would enjoy another animal so much but I sneak her to my bedroom to cuddle her! DH now calls her "Megan's kitten" with air quotes.
> 
> I made something with a charm pack I got months ago. Maybe I will get the pile of UFOs done!
> 
> I used Carla's easy fit pattern. Once I sewed all the squares together it came together so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan wanted a birdie on her shirt but I thought there was enough going on with the tank so I made her a birdie for a hair elastic instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy father's day to the sewing dads and the supportive dads. My DH has to work.



Those are some super cute shorts!  I would wear them!



birdie757 said:


> Cut them above all the threading and tie your new thread to the old strings...then just pull them all through and you won't have to rethread it from scratch.  This is what I do anytime I change out the thread since it saves a lot of time.
> 
> Here is dd on the way to the theater to see Toy Story today.  Her outfit was a big hit with both her and some of the other people at the theater.





lynnanddbyz said:


> Help
> I am sorry to shout but I am in need of help.  I have a wonderful little girl who is staying with me this summer.  She is 8.  She is too old for the simply sweets and vida patterns that I have.  Where else can I get some cute age apropreiate patterns.  I am sooooo not up on girl clothes.  I have two boys 9 and 13.  I have been making clothes for my neice but she is 3.  So my cinderella and cute vidas with characters are not what she likes.  I am going to get the Audrea(sp) from LisaZoe but what else and where else can I find some good patterns.  She needs some skirts and dresses for church.  I have Carla's easy fits so I am good there.  But what about shirts and skirts and dresses?  My head is spinning.  Thanks in advance.



My DD10 loves the round neck dress (as a dress and a top) and the A-line reversible dress.  



Haganfam5 said:


> Also, since I haven't had a chance to post any pictures from our trip yet here is this years Mary Poppins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it was going to be hot (and as usual Florida did not disappoint) so I needed something lighter.  So I added some trim to a sleeveless top and I made the skirt out of cotton eyelet. I also made a mini-version of her hat which everyone loved.  I have many more pictures on my Facebook page for my friends to see and I just ordered my photopass CD. So as soon as I get it, I will post some more here.



Saw this on FB and thought it was genius!


----------



## ncmomof2

jeniamt said:


> Everyone around here loves this dress and DD4 wants me to make her the same one before we go see the movie.  We are planning on going tonight!    She had me make her a Tiana dress before we went to see P and the F and then refused to wear it right before we went.  She then proceeded to sleep through 3/4 of the movie!  Of course, now its one of her favs and asks to watch nearly everyday.



I did make that one the day of the movie, but everything was washed and ready to go.  Not that she had any idea what she had on   And no one noticed   Now I need to start sewing for our trip in Sept.  I have 10 out of 36 shirts completed.  And I have 14 dress to make!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Ugh! Traveling issues. Tried reserving the villa off site and now told that it will be an extra $150 - $200 for the crib, high chair, stroller and grill. All of that was included last time. We were supposed to get a 4br/3ba with private pool in gated community and security system for $600/week. Pool heating was $160. Now I have to start over and compare prices again for villas. So tired and so much to do. Going back over the past 20 pages to get caught up!! : ) Hope everyone has a wonderful week!!


----------



## jeniamt

ncmomof2 said:


> I did make that one the day of the movie, but everything was washed and ready to go.  Not that she had any idea what she had on   And no one noticed   Now I need to start sewing for our trip in Sept.  I have 10 out of 36 shirts completed.  And I have 14 dress to make!



Holy mackerel... 14 dresses!    Although, if you can whip up that super cute dress in a day, you'll be fine!

I'm surprised people didn't go crazy for her!  Although sometimes we get weird looks from people who can't believe I make things for specific events/days (ie, Dr. Seuss' B-day, 4th of July, Pumpkin Patch field trip, etc.)   



QuiverofArrows said:


> Ugh! Traveling issues. Tried reserving the villa off site and now told that it will be an extra $150 - $200 for the crib, high chair, stroller and grill. All of that was included last time. We were supposed to get a 4br/3ba with private pool in gated community and security system for $600/week. Pool heating was $160. Now I have to start over and compare prices again for villas. So tired and so much to do. Going back over the past 20 pages to get caught up!! : ) Hope everyone has a wonderful week!!



That stinks!   Hope you can find something that works for you.  Have you checked the budget board?


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Thanks. I'm heading over there now to ask. Just really bummed because I've spent HOURS trying to figure it out and now am starting all over.


----------



## jessica52877

squirrel said:


> Dress is almost done.  I'm just trying to decide on the button color pink or blue.  I'm thinking pink looks better.



Pink! Are you a perfectionist?? Your dress gives off that impression because it is so neatly done and the pictures are always neat even when you are just asking a question. You are always so organized on other thread too (music thread).


----------



## squirrel

jessica52877 said:


> Pink! Are you a perfectionist?? Your dress gives off that impression because it is so neatly done and the pictures are always neat even when you are just asking a question. You are always so organized on other thread too (music thread).



Yes-you can thank my dad for that.  Wasn't this brought up a few pages back.  You would think everything is organized.  I have two toilets sitting in my living room, still in the boxes.  My dad forgot to mention that I needed to get flooring before he can install them.  I now have the money for the flooring, but he is on vacation in Alaska.  My sewing area is not too messy now that my dad found a dresser to store fabric and thread and stuff.  I do like being organized.  My bedroom is driving me crazy as my BIL only got half of it painted before my nephew was born-Now I have no idea when the rest will be finished.


----------



## froggy33

I managed to put together some things for my daughter and our little neighbor boy to wear to Toy Story.  They're both 2, he's just three days younger, and they did great in the movie!!  We adults loved it too!








I've also finally gotten around to using my new embroidery machine!  I got the PE770 from HSN.  It only sat around for a week - I was just too busy to use it!  But now I'm on a role!  I will still use my regular machine for some applique (depending on size), but wow I love this machine and Heather's designs!!!  It's just so much faster!  Now I just need to work up the nerve to do T-shirts.  Any hints??















Thanks for looking!


----------



## livndisney

squirrel said:


> Yes-you can thank my dad for that.  Wasn't this brought up a few pages back.  You would think everything is organized.  I have two toilets sitting in my living room, still in the boxes.  My dad forgot to mention that I needed to get flooring before he can install them.  I now have the money for the flooring, but he is on vacation in Alaska.  My sewing area is not too messy now that my dad found a dresser to store fabric and thread and stuff.  I do like being organized.  My bedroom is driving me crazy as my BIL only got half of it painted before my nephew was born-Now I have no idea when the rest will be finished.



I know we don't apologize for messy kids hair on this board-but I think we need a rule that "if you have 2 toilets in your living room, you NEED to post pictures" LOL


----------



## squirrel

livndisney said:


> I know we don't apologize for messy kids hair on this board-but I think we need a rule that "if you have 2 toilets in your living room, you NEED to post pictures" LOL



Since you said I needed to post, here you go






One is going downstairs into the daycare bathroom, the other one is going upstairs into the main bathroom.  I will clean the one in the daycare really well and it will be moved into the ensuite (I hardly use that one, but it will replace a lovely shade of yellow toilet).  I live in a 4 level split house.  I guess my dad didn't want to have to lug them all the way down to the basement and then back up again.  I wont complain as he does the work for next to nothing.


----------



## aimeeg

erikawolf2004 said:


> Has anyone ordered embroidery files from Digital by Design...where you happy with them???



Dena's designs are really nice. One of the difference between her designs and Heathers are the stitch width. Dena's are generally a little more narrow. She also does quick custom work. I have given her some real challenges and she came through! I could be wrong but I may hold the title of the "Most Challenging Image to Digitize." 



ellenbenny said:


> Just for fun I made this for DGD...



I have not caught onto the Upcycle Craze but this is TDF! I could totally see my girls in this dress.


----------



## livndisney

squirrel said:


> Since you said I needed to post, here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One is going downstairs into the daycare bathroom, the other one is going upstairs into the main bathroom.  I will clean the one in the daycare really well and it will be moved into the ensuite (I hardly use that one, but it will replace a lovely shade of yellow toilet).  I live in a 4 level split house.  I guess my dad didn't want to have to lug them all the way down to the basement and then back up again.  I wont complain as he does the work for next to nothing.


----------



## aksunshine

I made Gabriel a sunhat today!!! I used Carla's pattern! I had issues with the slit sewing. I will probably redo it.

I had a hard time getting a picture!





Here is the lining. I love this fabric, too!


----------



## 3girlsfun

Ladies, I am desperate.....I am not sure if I imagined this or not, but, at one point wasn't there a posting showing a "weighted blanket?"  My ODD is having a rough time with her sensory disorder lately, and I really need to get to one of the bought or made for her ASAP!!!  Thanks! 

I did a search, but there are tons of posts popping up...unless someone can tell me a better way to search. 

Thank you so much ladies! 

BTW, I bought the material to do Minnie shirts soon, just have to find the t-shirts for my 3 girls now, and my SIL is going to teach me the process, I can't wait! I will post on here as soon as we do them. (Right now I am just waiting for my ODD to have a good enough day that we can leave the house.)


----------



## DisneyKings

3girlsfun said:


> Ladies, I am desperate.....I am not sure if I imagined this or not, but, at one point wasn't there a posting showing a "weighted blanket?"  My ODD is having a rough time with her sensory disorder lately, and I really need to get to one of the bought or made for her ASAP!!!  Thanks!
> 
> I did a search, but there are tons of posts popping up...unless someone can tell me a better way to search.
> 
> Thank you so much ladies!
> 
> BTW, I bought the material to do Minnie shirts soon, just have to find the t-shirts for my 3 girls now, and my SIL is going to teach me the process, I can't wait! I will post on here as soon as we do them. (Right now I am just waiting for my ODD to have a good enough day that we can leave the house.)



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36821111#post36821111

Always search the bookmarks first!  Hope it helps!


----------



## ellenbenny

aksunshine said:


> I made Gabriel a sunhat today!!! I used Carla's pattern! I had issues with the slit sewing. I will probably redo it.
> 
> I had a hard time getting a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the lining. I love this fabric, too!



Sooooo cute!  And the hat looks great too!


----------



## ellenbenny

aimeeg said:


> I have not caught onto the Upcycle Craze but this is TDF! I could totally see my girls in this dress.



Thanks!  I really like these knit dresses too, and you could make them with new knit fabric or from t-shirts.


----------



## InkspressYourself

babynala said:


> Her dd is adorable.  That dress is beautiful.


Thank you



coteau_chick said:


> She is a beautiful baby.


Thank you.  We consider her our office mascot.  



visitingapril09 said:


> Love it!!! So beautiful and such a gorgeous little girl.


Thank you.



teresajoy said:


> She is DARLING!!! What a cutie pie!!! Where did the bow come from? So cute!!!!
> She reminds me of my niece. Or, actually my niece's daughter.
> 
> I don't know if you did anything to your picture, but it's showing up fine. Everytime anyone has said that the picture is showing up fine in Photobucket, but not here, it looks fine to the rest of us.


Thank you.  We go the bow from etsy.  It matched perfectly.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Precious baby!!  And I love the dress as well, nice work!!


Thank you.



froggy33 said:


> I managed to put together some things for my daughter and our little neighbor boy to wear to Toy Story.  They're both 2, he's just three days younger, and they did great in the movie!!  We adults loved it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also finally gotten around to using my new embroidery machine!  I got the PE770 from HSN.  It only sat around for a week - I was just too busy to use it!  But now I'm on a role!  I will still use my regular machine for some applique (depending on size), but wow I love this machine and Heather's designs!!!  It's just so much faster!  Now I just need to work up the nerve to do T-shirts.  Any hints??
> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn199/jcopeland3311/239.jpg[/IMGThanks for looking![/QUOTE]I love these.  I don't have a bowling shirt pattern, but I want one.
> 
> [quote="squirrel, post: 37105110"]Since you said I needed to post, here you go
> 
> [IMG]http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv19/rsquirrel/IMG_2297.jpg
> 
> One is going downstairs into the daycare bathroom, the other one is going upstairs into the main bathroom.  I will clean the one in the daycare really well and it will be moved into the ensuite (I hardly use that one, but it will replace a lovely shade of yellow toilet).  I live in a 4 level split house.  I guess my dad didn't want to have to lug them all the way down to the basement and then back up again.  I wont complain as he does the work for next to nothing.


Ok, now you are just showing off!  2 toilets in the living room



aksunshine said:


> I made Gabriel a sunhat today!!! I used Carla's pattern! I had issues with the slit sewing. I will probably redo it.
> 
> I had a hard time getting a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the lining. I love this fabric, too!


I don't know if I've told you yet, but he is so beautiful.  I love the hat too.


----------



## Granna4679

aksunshine said:


> I made Gabriel a sunhat today!!! I used Carla's pattern! I had issues with the slit sewing. I will probably redo it.
> 
> I had a hard time getting a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the lining. I love this fabric, too!



Just precious!!  

Froggy - love the TS3 outfits.  And those little ones are just adorable.  I love the little neighborboy's BIG blue eyes!!

Aimeeg - Just curious as to what was the "most difficult design"??!!


----------



## jessica52877

aimeeg said:


> Dena's designs are really nice. One of the difference between her designs and Heathers are the stitch width. Dena's are generally a little more narrow. She also does quick custom work. I have given her some real challenges and she came through! I could be wrong but I may hold the title of the "Most Challenging Image to Digitize."
> 
> 
> 
> I have not caught onto the Upcycle Craze but this is TDF! I could totally see my girls in this dress.



I'll agree with Aimee. Dena's are a little narrower but come out really cute! Both her and Heather have been absolutely amazing when I have asked for a custom design! I like that they both have different designs and compliment each other, if I can't find it from one person, the other usually has it!

Ellen, the dress is to die for!



aksunshine said:


> I made Gabriel a sunhat today!!! I used Carla's pattern! I had issues with the slit sewing. I will probably redo it.
> 
> I had a hard time getting a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the lining. I love this fabric, too!



Gabriel is a little cutie! I am a dork and thought how great it was that you made two hats! Now that I read, I see one is the lining. I forgot they were reversible.


Froggy, your TS3 outfits are so cute! I had to stop and read who the little boy was because I was pretty sure he wasn't yours!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Did I miss the sale on You can Make This?  I was sent a code I thought last week that was good for a while.  Now I can't find the email and I want to order.  Am I crazy or what?  Took me this long to figure out what I wanted.


----------



## woodkins

3girlsfun said:


> Ladies, I am desperate.....I am not sure if I imagined this or not, but, at one point wasn't there a posting showing a "weighted blanket?"  My ODD is having a rough time with her sensory disorder lately, and I really need to get to one of the bought or made for her ASAP!!!  Thanks!
> 
> I did a search, but there are tons of posts popping up...unless someone can tell me a better way to search.
> 
> Thank you so much ladies!
> 
> BTW, I bought the material to do Minnie shirts soon, just have to find the t-shirts for my 3 girls now, and my SIL is going to teach me the process, I can't wait! I will post on here as soon as we do them. (Right now I am just waiting for my ODD to have a good enough day that we can leave the house.)



My dd has sensory integration issues as well and has used weighted blankets and vests in the past. Be sure to consult with an Occupational Therapist as to what the weight of the blanket should be. There is a formula as to how to figure out what it should be. I hope it helps your daughter out, I know how hard it can be to deal with.


----------



## jessica52877

lynnanddbyz said:


> Did I miss the sale on You can Make This?  I was sent a code I thought last week that was good for a while.  Now I can't find the email and I want to order.  Am I crazy or what?  Took me this long to figure out what I wanted.



I think it ended Sunday. I think the code was dad15.


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks everyone! The hat just fits Gabriel's little head. It's XS, which is 0-6 mo size. If his head grows like he puts on weight I will be making a Small before summer ends! He was up to 8 lbs 12.5 oz on Monday! He was 7.3 when born, down to 6.10 when we left the hospital, up 7.5 first peds, 8 # last Thursday, then 8# 12.5 oz four days later!!!

Jessica- I wish I would have used a different lining and made them 2 hats. I really like the dino fabric too!


----------



## aksunshine

BTW, I LOVE all the Toy Story 3 customs! I wish I had some for the kids, but a hat was about as much as I could do. Problem is when I start I want to keep going until finished!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Loving all the great stuff made lately - Gabriel is so adorable! I have such bad baby fever!


Update on my Dad - He had surgery yesterday - fatty tumor is what the surgeon said - because dad has an iodine allergy they couldn't do his ct scan with iv dye so we were all suprised that what we expected to be baseball size was actually the size of a grapefruit and the surgeon said it had fingers and tentacles. Dad came home yesterday, He has a JP drain for a week and was told he could not work til the drain is out. He was not pleased. He is self employed and is worried about upsetting his customers. We told him they will understand. He was not expecting this he thought it would just be a cut and some stitches. Not this big bulky bandage and a drain. I haven't even seen the insicion yet but th drain is doing fine. Thank you all ladies for the support through this. Dad is never sick or  anything so this was a bit trying on everyone. Now I hope he will slow down a little a really enjoy our vacation in November - we are taking my parents with us to WDW & US --- split stay SSR & AKV! We go oct31- nov 9 - I will meet them there after the breast cancer 3-day in Tampa oct 29, 30 & 31!


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Thanks everyone! The hat just fits Gabriel's little head. It's XS, which is 0-6 mo size. If his head grows like he puts on weight I will be making a Small before summer ends! He was up to 8 lbs 12.5 oz on Monday! He was 7.3 when born, down to 6.10 when we left the hospital, up 7.5 first peds, 8 # last Thursday, then 8# 12.5 oz four days later!!!
> 
> Jessica- I wish I would have used a different lining and made them 2 hats. I really like the dino fabric too!



Absolutely adorable Alicia!!!

Oh yeah..... that hat's cute too!  

I hope everyone's doing great. Glad Gabriel's gaining weight!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

jessica52877 said:


> I think it ended Sunday. I think the code was dad15.



Thank you


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Update on my Dad - He had surgery yesterday - fatty tumor is what the surgeon said - because dad has an iodine allergy they couldn't do his ct scan with iv dye so we were all suprised that what we expected to be baseball size was actually the size of a grapefruit and the surgeon said it had fingers and tentacles. Dad came home yesterday, He has a JP drain for a week and was told he could not work til the drain is out. He was not pleased. He is self employed and is worried about upsetting his customers. We told him they will understand. He was not expecting this he thought it would just be a cut and some stitches. Not this big bulky bandage and a drain. I haven't even seen the insicion yet but th drain is doing fine. Thank you all ladies for the support through this. Dad is never sick or  anything so this was a bit trying on everyone. Now I hope he will slow down a little a really enjoy our vacation in November - we are taking my parents with us to WDW & US --- split stay SSR & AKV! We go oct31- nov 9 - I will meet them there after the breast cancer 3-day in Tampa oct 29, 30 & 31!


I am so glad your dad is doing good.  He really does need to know that the customers will be understanding.  Your vacation will be here before you know it.  



aksunshine said:


> I made Gabriel a sunhat today!!! I used Carla's pattern! I had issues with the slit sewing. I will probably redo it.
> 
> I had a hard time getting a picture!


Gabriel is such a cutie and he is growing up so fast.  The hat is darling.


QuiverofArrows said:


> Ugh! Traveling issues. Tried reserving the villa off site and now told that it will be an extra $150 - $200 for the crib, high chair, stroller and grill. All of that was included last time. We were supposed to get a 4br/3ba with private pool in gated community and security system for $600/week. Pool heating was $160. Now I have to start over and compare prices again for villas. So tired and so much to do. Going back over the past 20 pages to get caught up!! : ) Hope everyone has a wonderful week!!


I am sorry you are having such a time.  The added expenses really make a difference and can blow a budget.  Hope you find a better deal.



froggy33 said:


> I managed to put together some things for my daughter and our little neighbor boy to wear to Toy Story.  They're both 2, he's just three days younger, and they did great in the movie!!  We adults loved it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also finally gotten around to using my new embroidery machine!  I got the PE770 from HSN.  It only sat around for a week - I was just too busy to use it!  But now I'm on a role!  I will still use my regular machine for some applique (depending on size), but wow I love this machine and Heather's designs!!!  It's just so much faster!  Now I just need to work up the nerve to do T-shirts.  Any hints??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I love the way Heather's designs stitch out and the little nemo is adorable!  Did you like the movie?  The outfits look super.  I say go for making the T shirt, you can do it.


----------



## tmh0206

aksunshine said:


> I made Gabriel a sunhat today!!! I used Carla's pattern! I had issues with the slit sewing. I will probably redo it.
> 
> I had a hard time getting a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the lining. I love this fabric, too!



that hat is almost as cute as the BABY!!!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Thank you everyone for all of your help.  After much looking and missing out on the coupon sale.  This morning I purchased the round neck, the Audrey, and the Patrica.  I have the vida, easy fits and simply sweet already.  We are making shorts this morning.  She has a 22 inch waist so I have to go with her length and then adjust for the waist.  She is 54 inches tall.  Tomorrow I am going to try the round neck.  A shirt and a dress.  I have the fabrics in the dryer now.  this weekend I will tackle the Audrey as I will have more time for ruffles and making sure I get them on straight.  I will post pics when I have a few things sewn. thanks again to everyone for the help.


----------



## jeniamt

Anyone have the Janome 350e?

I've been talking to a local quilt shop and they are offering me a discount on it but I just can't decide.  All I really want is machine that would do lettering (like monograms and names and such) as I enjoy doing my appliques by hand.  What I really think I want is a super-duper nice serger.  I have the cheapy one from Wal that is a pain in the butt and really doesn't do a great job.


----------



## froggy33

InkspressYourself said:


> I love these.  I don't have a bowling shirt pattern, but I want one.



Thanks!  The bowling shirt is great - it works really well for either a girl or a boy.  I think I want to try making it with puffed sleeves and make it really girly!



Granna4679 said:


> Froggy - love the TS3 outfits.  And those little ones are just adorable.  I love the little neighborboy's BIG blue eyes!!


He does have the biggest bluest eyes!  There were 5 little ones born within 4 months of each other on our street and they all ended up with blue eyes!



jessica52877 said:


> Froggy, your TS3 outfits are so cute! I had to stop and read who the little boy was because I was pretty sure he wasn't yours!



Thanks!  Ha!  His mom used to watch my little one and people were always asking if they are twins.  I don't know why, besides their age they look nothing alike!  Their skin coloring is like night and day!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I love the way Heather's designs stitch out and the little nemo is adorable!  Did you like the movie?  The outfits look super.  I say go for making the T shirt, you can do it.



Her designs are just great!  I was able to applique all 6 animals in like one night and half a day!  The Nemo was my first one and he is just too cute.  I'm going to make a dress for EPCOT for my daughter.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

aksunshine said:


> I made Gabriel a sunhat today!!! I used Carla's pattern! I had issues with the slit sewing. I will probably redo it.
> 
> I had a hard time getting a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the lining. I love this fabric, too!



That is adorable!  Those fabrics are really cute.

Gabriel is so cute,  I love that picture.


----------



## visitingapril09

*Guess what I just did???????............


I just bought my first YCMT pattern!!!

I bought it to make a dress for a Big Give and I am very excited about trying it! I am really curious to hear from those who have made the ladies size patterns, how you have found them to fit? Oh, I bought the Whimsy dress pattern due to some specific needs this little one has!*


----------



## sahm1000

I am in the process of moving all of my sewing stuff out of my dining room and closet (my fabric is in there) to our media room upstairs.  I want to get a table to hold my sewing machines and I don't want to spend a fortune so I have been looking on craigslist.  I keep finding sewing tables that have "holes" in them for the machines.  I know this is the type of table I used many years ago when I was in Home Ec in middle school but don't really understand how they work?  Do they go up and down (the machines I mean)?  Are the machines stable in these things?  Anyone have any other suggestions as far as tables go for sewing machines?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## McDuck

Been lurking again, so don't have quotes, but oh does Gabriel look cute!  LOVING the new embroidery results, and oh so many cute outfits posted!!!



sahm1000 said:


> I am in the process of moving all of my sewing stuff out of my dining room and closet (my fabric is in there) to our media room upstairs.  I want to get a table to hold my sewing machines and I don't want to spend a fortune so I have been looking on craigslist.  I keep finding sewing tables that have "holes" in them for the machines.  I know this is the type of table I used many years ago when I was in Home Ec in middle school but don't really understand how they work?  Do they go up and down (the machines I mean)?  Are the machines stable in these things?  Anyone have any other suggestions as far as tables go for sewing machines?  Thanks for the help!



Yes, your machine will sit on a platform (which you can screw the machine to for added stability) and will raise up and down.  Mine works via an air-lift so I push down on the machine to move it from fully raised to flatbed to stored and vice versa.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Well, I finally conquered the darn Toy Story shirts I wanted the boys to wear to the movie, but didn't get done in time.  Tyler's turned out a little wonky...it always seems like the first time I try a new pattern, I manage to mess something up.  

So I'll show you Ryan's...  He's pretty happy with it I think, he hasn't taken it off so that's usually a good sign it's a winner. 






For those of you that haven't already heard, he's in love with Jessie the cowgirl






and since I made him pick one more character for the shirt, he picked Bullseye "cuz Jessie likes Bullseye Momma"






Once again Heather Sue's designs stitched out just perfectly, I really think they make the shirt.


----------



## wbarkhur

Hello everyone,
I have lurked on the board for awhile now, and every one has always been very kind and helpful, I am looking for some help and am hoping that someone can help me.  
My family and I are taking a trip to WDW in Nov/Dec. It is our first trip, and also a memorial trip for my sister-in law who we lost in a tragic horse accident.  So we are wanting to make this trip really special it is basically a once in a life time thing for us. It will be myself, my Dh, DD12, DD10, DS7, DS6, DS2, and my in-laws will be there for a few days to.  To help make it extra special I had planned on making outfits/shirts for our trip(just started sewing), and have purchased the patterns and some of the fabric.  At first when I was planning it out it seemed very do-able(not sure what I was thinking at the time), well now reality has hit and I realize that there is just no way i can make this all on my own.  We will be there for 16 days, plus I wanted to make a few special ones for the christmas party and restraunts, basically when I added it all up it came to 141 outfits/shirts.  
I have decided that there is no way I can do that.  I have cut down on what I am making now, but I was still hoping that some one on here would know someone who makes customs for a good price who would be willing to help me make some things.  I know about the site that starts with an "e" and ends with "tsy", but not sure how to go about looking for help.  Thanks for any help/advice you can offer you guys really are great.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

sahm1000 said:


> I am in the process of moving all of my sewing stuff out of my dining room and closet (my fabric is in there) to our media room upstairs.  I want to get a table to hold my sewing machines and I don't want to spend a fortune so I have been looking on craigslist.  I keep finding sewing tables that have "holes" in them for the machines.  I know this is the type of table I used many years ago when I was in Home Ec in middle school but don't really understand how they work?  Do they go up and down (the machines I mean)?  Are the machines stable in these things?  Anyone have any other suggestions as far as tables go for sewing machines?  Thanks for the help!


I just bought a table on Craigslist for my machines, however, I just bought a regular table.  It is 6 feet by 3 feet, I wanted a lot of space for my sewing/embroidery machine and my serger.  Be sure your machine will fit in the hole if you want one of those type of table. My Futura machine won't fit in one of those tables.  
I really like the table I found and I only spent $100.00 Good Luck in your search.


Diz-Mommy said:


> Well, I finally conquered the darn Toy Story shirts I wanted the boys to wear to the movie, but didn't get done in time.  Tyler's turned out a little wonky...it always seems like the first time I try a new pattern, I manage to mess something up.
> 
> So I'll show you Ryan's...  He's pretty happy with it I think, he hasn't taken it off so that's usually a good sign it's a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that haven't already heard, he's in love with Jessie the cowgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since I made him pick one more character for the shirt, he picked Bullseye "cuz Jessie likes Bullseye Momma"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again Heather Sue's designs stitched out just perfectly, I really think they make the shirt.


So cute.  I love all the Toy Story outfits posted.  I need to work on our shirts.  We are going to see the movie on Sunday for DS's birthday Party.  I am so excited to see it but nervous about organizing the party.


----------



## tmh0206

Diz-Mommy said:


> Well, I finally conquered the darn Toy Story shirts I wanted the boys to wear to the movie, but didn't get done in time.  Tyler's turned out a little wonky...it always seems like the first time I try a new pattern, I manage to mess something up.
> 
> So I'll show you Ryan's...  He's pretty happy with it I think, he hasn't taken it off so that's usually a good sign it's a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that haven't already heard, he's in love with Jessie the cowgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since I made him pick one more character for the shirt, he picked Bullseye "cuz Jessie likes Bullseye Momma"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again Heather Sue's designs stitched out just perfectly, I really think they make the shirt.



wow! his shirt turned out great!!! I am still trying to get my grandson's buzz lightyear muscle tee to turn out right...I finished the pants, but they turned out like capris (kinda short on him) so we will be using them for jammie pants instead!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Diz-Mommy said:


> So I'll show you Ryan's...  He's pretty happy with it I think, he hasn't taken it off so that's usually a good sign it's a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Adorable, love the shirt!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Has anyone ever found designs for the it's a small world?  Would love to find some


----------



## jeniamt

Diz-Mommy said:


> Well, I finally conquered the darn Toy Story shirts I wanted the boys to wear to the movie, but didn't get done in time.  Tyler's turned out a little wonky...it always seems like the first time I try a new pattern, I manage to mess something up.
> 
> So I'll show you Ryan's...  He's pretty happy with it I think, he hasn't taken it off so that's usually a good sign it's a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that haven't already heard, he's in love with Jessie the cowgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since I made him pick one more character for the shirt, he picked Bullseye "cuz Jessie likes Bullseye Momma"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again Heather Sue's designs stitched out just perfectly, I really think they make the shirt.



My favorite part is why he wanted Bullseye on the shirt.  Soooo cute!


----------



## erikawolf2004

I think I am going crazy  I checked out the Marathon Thread website the other day and found the packages of 20 & 50 colors, now I can't find it on the site-am I nuts???  HELP!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Loving all the great stuff made lately - Gabriel is so adorable! I have such bad baby fever!
> 
> 
> Update on my Dad - He had surgery yesterday - fatty tumor is what the surgeon said - because dad has an iodine allergy they couldn't do his ct scan with iv dye so we were all suprised that what we expected to be baseball size was actually the size of a grapefruit and the surgeon said it had fingers and tentacles. Dad came home yesterday, He has a JP drain for a week and was told he could not work til the drain is out. He was not pleased. He is self employed and is worried about upsetting his customers. We told him they will understand. He was not expecting this he thought it would just be a cut and some stitches. Not this big bulky bandage and a drain. I haven't even seen the insicion yet but th drain is doing fine. Thank you all ladies for the support through this. Dad is never sick or  anything so this was a bit trying on everyone. Now I hope he will slow down a little a really enjoy our vacation in November - we are taking my parents with us to WDW & US --- split stay SSR & AKV! We go oct31- nov 9 - I will meet them there after the breast cancer 3-day in Tampa oct 29, 30 & 31!



Praying for all of y'all; 



lynnanddbyz said:


> Thank you everyone for all of your help.  After much looking and missing out on the coupon sale.  This morning I purchased the round neck, the Audrey, and the Patrica.  I have the vida, easy fits and simply sweet already.  We are making shorts this morning.  She has a 22 inch waist so I have to go with her length and then adjust for the waist.  She is 54 inches tall.  Tomorrow I am going to try the round neck.  A shirt and a dress.  I have the fabrics in the dryer now.  this weekend I will tackle the Audrey as I will have more time for ruffles and making sure I get them on straight.  I will post pics when I have a few things sewn. thanks again to everyone for the help.



Advice from one who has made the round neck top two different ways.  Ignore the curve on the bottom of the bodice piece.  It is incredibly frustrating to then sew the contrast piece or hem the curved piece, and it doesn't look any better.  I just follow the top part of the pattern and then sew either the hem or a contrast strip to the bottom the way I normally wouldn.


jeniamt said:


> Anyone have the Janome 350e?
> 
> I've been talking to a local quilt shop and they are offering me a discount on it but I just can't decide.  All I really want is machine that would do lettering (like monograms and names and such) as I enjoy doing my appliques by hand.  What I really think I want is a super-duper nice serger.  I have the cheapy one from Wal that is a pain in the butt and really doesn't do a great job.



Can't help with the Janome ?, but I can say is that a super-duper nice serger is sooooooooo worth every penny


Diz-Mommy said:


> Well, I finally conquered the darn Toy Story shirts I wanted the boys to wear to the movie, but didn't get done in time.  Tyler's turned out a little wonky...it always seems like the first time I try a new pattern, I manage to mess something up.
> 
> So I'll show you Ryan's...  He's pretty happy with it I think, he hasn't taken it off so that's usually a good sign it's a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that haven't already heard, he's in love with Jessie the cowgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since I made him pick one more character for the shirt, he picked Bullseye "cuz Jessie likes Bullseye Momma"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again Heather Sue's designs stitched out just perfectly, I really think they make the shirt.



So cute!  I love them, and I love his reason for choosing the designs!


----------



## babynala

froggy33 said:


> I managed to put together some things for my daughter and our little neighbor boy to wear to Toy Story.  They're both 2, he's just three days younger, and they did great in the movie!!  We adults loved it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also finally gotten around to using my new embroidery machine!  I got the PE770 from HSN.  It only sat around for a week - I was just too busy to use it!  But now I'm on a role!  I will still use my regular machine for some applique (depending on size), but wow I love this machine and Heather's designs!!!  It's just so much faster!  Now I just need to work up the nerve to do T-shirts.  Any hints??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


That was so nice of you to make those cute little outfits for the neighbors.  The kids & the clothes are very cute.  I love your nemo and all the animals, they came out very nice.  I am new to the machinthe embroidery too but I would say the same rules apply as with doing the applique with the regular machine - use stabilizer and ball point needles.  Also be sure to keep an eye on the machine as it stitches out the designs - especially with smaller t-shirts - to make sure that the sides of the fabric don't  get under the needle or under the hoop.  (Can you tell that this has happened to me!)



aksunshine said:


> I made Gabriel a sunhat today!!! I used Carla's pattern! I had issues with the slit sewing. I will probably redo it.
> 
> I had a hard time getting a picture!


That hat is so tiny, you did a great job on it.  He is so cute.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Update on my Dad - He had surgery yesterday - fatty tumor is what the surgeon said - because dad has an iodine allergy they couldn't do his ct scan with iv dye so we were all suprised that what we expected to be baseball size was actually the size of a grapefruit and the surgeon said it had fingers and tentacles. Dad came home yesterday, He has a JP drain for a week and was told he could not work til the drain is out. He was not pleased. He is self employed and is worried about upsetting his customers. We told him they will understand. He was not expecting this he thought it would just be a cut and some stitches. Not this big bulky bandage and a drain. I haven't even seen the insicion yet but th drain is doing fine. Thank you all ladies for the support through this. Dad is never sick or  anything so this was a bit trying on everyone. Now I hope he will slow down a little a really enjoy our vacation in November - we are taking my parents with us to WDW & US --- split stay SSR & AKV! We go oct31- nov 9 - I will meet them there after the breast cancer 3-day in Tampa oct 29, 30 & 31!


I'm glad your dad is home from the hospital.  That sounds like it will be a great trip.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well, I finally conquered the darn Toy Story shirts I wanted the boys to wear to the movie, but didn't get done in time.  Tyler's turned out a little wonky...it always seems like the first time I try a new pattern, I manage to mess something up.
> 
> So I'll show you Ryan's...  He's pretty happy with it I think, he hasn't taken it off so that's usually a good sign it's a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that haven't already heard, he's in love with Jessie the cowgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since I made him pick one more character for the shirt, he picked Bullseye "cuz Jessie likes Bullseye Momma"
> Once again Heather Sue's designs stitched out just perfectly, I really think they make the shirt.


The shirt came out so nice.  What's not to love about Jessie!  I'm glad Ryan likes the shirt, he looks so cute in it.  



wbarkhur said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have lurked on the board for awhile now, and every one has always been very kind and helpful, I am looking for some help and am hoping that someone can help me.
> My family and I are taking a trip to WDW in Nov/Dec. It is our first trip, and also a memorial trip for my sister-in law who we lost in a tragic horse accident.  So we are wanting to make this trip really special it is basically a once in a life time thing for us. It will be myself, my Dh, DD12, DD10, DS7, DS6, DS2, and my in-laws will be there for a few days to.


Sorry, I don't have any info that would help with your search for outifts.  Just wanted to say hello and yeah for your trip.  I'm sure you will have a great time.


----------



## InkspressYourself

Diz-Mommy said:


> Well, I finally conquered the darn Toy Story shirts I wanted the boys to wear to the movie, but didn't get done in time.  Tyler's turned out a little wonky...it always seems like the first time I try a new pattern, I manage to mess something up.
> 
> So I'll show you Ryan's...  He's pretty happy with it I think, he hasn't taken it off so that's usually a good sign it's a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that haven't already heard, he's in love with Jessie the cowgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since I made him pick one more character for the shirt, he picked Bullseye "cuz Jessie likes Bullseye Momma"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again Heather Sue's designs stitched out just perfectly, I really think they make the shirt.


This is adorable.  Your son is so cute.  I love that he loves Jessie.


----------



## babynala

erikawolf2004 said:


> I think I am going crazy  I checked out the Marathon Thread website the other day and found the packages of 20 & 50 colors, now I can't find it on the site-am I nuts???  HELP!!!



if you go under "Sale" on their website and then "Value Thread Collections" it should be there.


----------



## erikawolf2004

babynala said:


> if you go under "Sale" on their website and then "Value Thread Collections" it should be there.



Thank you so much, now I see it


----------



## candicenicole19

I am back!  With a new little addition! Nathan Liam!  He was born April 16th. He spent a few weeks in the nicu but is now home and doing well (And spoiled as heck by his big sisters!) Here are a few pictures of him!

Still in the NICU












The day he came home:












'and my little chunkers now!

















As well as my newest Disney outfit!













Thanks for letting me share!

Candice


----------



## ncmomof2

candicenicole19 said:


> I am back!  With a new little addition! Nathan Liam!  He was born April 16th. He spent a few weeks in the nicu but is now home and doing well (And spoiled as heck by his big sisters!) Here are a few pictures of him!



Congrats!  He is adorable!


----------



## mirandag819

candicenicole19 said:


> I am back!  With a new little addition! Nathan Liam!  He was born April 16th. He spent a few weeks in the nicu but is now home and doing well (And spoiled as heck by his big sisters!) Here are a few pictures of him!
> 
> Still in the NICU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day he came home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'and my little chunkers now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as my newest Disney outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Candice



Congrats on the new addition! He is adorable! I love the new dress too! I just got those designs from Adrianne the other day and have been plotting and outfit for them for our cruise. How did you do those adorable leaves?


----------



## mirandag819

Ok I just saw an adorable picture of Marah's Hannah on YCMT.... where in the world is she? I have sent her a few PMs (can't find what I did with her email and I've got my FB deactivated for now)....is she never around here anymore?


----------



## billwendy

There are some ADORABLE baby boys around here!! congrats!!!!

Here is Hannah in her Very Hungry Caterpillar Dress..finally a live model!!


----------



## candicenicole19

mirandag819 said:


> Congrats on the new addition! He is adorable! I love the new dress too! I just got those designs from Adrianne the other day and have been plotting and outfit for them for our cruise. How did you do those adorable leaves?




Thank you!  The leaves are honestly cut out from a fabric shower curtain lol, BUT I think I might have a leaf applique design that I used a while back. I will check tomorrow and if I do I will let you know where I got it!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

To my FB friends - sorry to send the event invite for my pancake breakfast, got a little carried away witht the clicking -- granted if you want to come you are certainly invited ! I would love to meet you all!

just came back from Phillies game - it was great!


----------



## GrammaBelle

sahm1000 said:


> I am in the process of moving all of my sewing stuff out of my dining room and closet (my fabric is in there) to our media room upstairs.  I want to get a table to hold my sewing machines and I don't want to spend a fortune so I have been looking on craigslist.  I keep finding sewing tables that have "holes" in them for the machines.  I know this is the type of table I used many years ago when I was in Home Ec in middle school but don't really understand how they work?  Do they go up and down (the machines I mean)?  Are the machines stable in these things?  Anyone have any other suggestions as far as tables go for sewing machines?  Thanks for the help!



I bought some nice, solid, wood tables at Target. Free shipping, and I could return them to my local store if I ended up not liking them. Instead, I went back for a 3rd, and I have them arranged in a "T" in my room with all 3 machines and plenty of space. I wanted something that wouldn't wobble or rock when I serged, and that was somewhat flexible with trying out new arrangements.


----------



## NiniMorris

My family and I are going to Six Flags tomorrow...and do not have a single custom to wear...new or otherwise.  My DD10 asked how come I haven't made anything...and she is the one who will only wear them at Disney!  Sometimes you just can't win!



Nini


----------



## tricia

Diz-Mommy said:


> Well, I finally conquered the darn Toy Story shirts I wanted the boys to wear to the movie, but didn't get done in time.  Tyler's turned out a little wonky...it always seems like the first time I try a new pattern, I manage to mess something up.
> 
> So I'll show you Ryan's...  He's pretty happy with it I think, he hasn't taken it off so that's usually a good sign it's a winner.



Great job, really cute.



candicenicole19 said:


> Candice



Congrats and what a little cutie.




mirandag819 said:


> Ok I just saw an adorable picture of Marah's Hannah on YCMT.... where in the world is she? I have sent her a few PMs (can't find what I did with her email and I've got my FB deactivated for now)....is she never around here anymore?



I just sent her a PM on facebook telling her you were looking for her if she did not know already.


----------



## aksunshine

Nathan is SO cute Candice!!!! They gain so fast, don't they? Gabriel was 39 weeks and 7.3 when he was born, now he is a whopping 8.12!!! t's only been 3 weeks! Liam was a name I suggested to Matt (along with Sawyer and Ronin). Very sweet!


----------



## aksunshine

Miranda--- Marah is still around! She is on FB all the time! They have been a very busy family.


----------



## Granna4679

candicenicole19 said:


> I am back!  With a new little addition! Nathan Liam!  He was born April 16th. He spent a few weeks in the nicu but is now home and doing well (And spoiled as heck by his big sisters!) Here are a few pictures of him!
> 
> Still in the NICU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as my newest Disney outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Candice



Candice - Nathan is a doll.  This is the cutest picture ever...haha!!  I love little chunky babies...Congrats!

And that dress is adorable.  Looks like a lot of work went into that.  



billwendy said:


> There are some ADORABLE baby boys around here!! congrats!!!!
> 
> Here is Hannah in her Very Hungry Caterpillar Dress..finally a live model!!



Wendy - Hannah's dress looks so cute on her.  What a cutie!! 
I see you only have a couple days until Camp Promise!!  Hope you have a good time.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> To my FB friends - sorry to send the event invite for my pancake breakfast, got a little carried away witht the clicking -- granted if you want to come you are certainly invited ! I would love to meet you all!
> 
> just came back from Phillies game - it was great!



LOL...I wanna come!  Pancakes are my favorite...unfortunately, I live in Houston so its sort of short notice to get a flight 



NiniMorris said:


> My family and I are going to Six Flags tomorrow...and do not have a single custom to wear...new or otherwise.  My DD10 asked how come I haven't made anything...and she is the one who will only wear them at Disney!  Sometimes you just can't win!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Don't worry....you will have sooo much fun anyway!!  Take pictures anyway...we still want to see!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

erikawolf2004 said:


> Has anyone ever found designs for the it's a small world?  Would love to find some





candicenicole19 said:


> I am back!  With a new little addition! Nathan Liam!  He was born April 16th. He spent a few weeks in the nicu but is now home and doing well (And spoiled as heck by his big sisters!) Here are a few pictures of him!
> 
> Still in the NICU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as my newest Disney outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Candice


Candice, he sure is a beautiful baby, glad he is home and gaining weight.  The dress is amazing, you did a super job and hope for your next trip you have a blast.



mirandag819 said:


> Ok I just saw an adorable picture of Marah's Hannah on YCMT.... where in the world is she? I have sent her a few PMs (can't find what I did with her email and I've got my FB deactivated for now)....is she never around here anymore?


She is on FB all the time, can I send her a message to contact you?



billwendy said:


> There are some ADORABLE baby boys around here!! congrats!!!!
> 
> Here is Hannah in her Very Hungry Caterpillar Dress..finally a live model!!


Wendy that is just too cute.  I will pray for you and all those attending camp promise that they hear God's word.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> To my FB friends - sorry to send the event invite for my pancake breakfast, got a little carried away witht the clicking -- granted if you want to come you are certainly invited ! I would love to meet you all!
> 
> just came back from Phillies game - it was great!


Love pancakes but you are just too far away.  Have fun at the game.



NiniMorris said:


> My family and I are going to Six Flags tomorrow...and do not have a single custom to wear...new or otherwise.  My DD10 asked how come I haven't made anything...and she is the one who will only wear them at Disney!  Sometimes you just can't win!
> Nini


Nini, you have done a good job then in raising your little one to expect customs.  Have fun at Six Flags and take pictures.


----------



## tricia

My cousins little girl starts Pre-Kindergarten in the fall.  This is what I made for her first day of school.  Just a simply sweet with a tiered skirt (got that idea from ncmomof2's Toy Story dress.)


----------



## ncmomof2

A quick opinion question.  I am making my daughter a Chef Mickey dress.  I want it to have an apron.  Should I sew it on or keep it seperate?  I go back and forth because I wonder if she will want to wear it later if it is sew on to the dress.  But I am wondering if it will be a pain if it is just tied on.  Now this is for the day we arive so we will not be going to the parks, and I can keep it in a bag on the flight.  What do you all think?


----------



## ellenbenny

ncmomof2 said:


> A quick opinion question.  I am making my daughter a Chef Mickey dress.  I want it to have an apron.  Should I sew it on or keep it seperate?  I go back and forth because I wonder if she will want to wear it later if it is sew on to the dress.  But I am wondering if it will be a pain if it is just tied on.  Now this is for the day we arive so we will not be going to the parks, and I can keep it in a bag on the flight.  What do you all think?



I made one and made the apron separate thinking that the dress might get worn again for another occasion if it didn't have the apron with the chef's hat on it.  I think the apron will stay on ok.


----------



## tmh0206

candicenicole19 said:


> I am back!  With a new little addition! Nathan Liam!  He was born April 16th. He spent a few weeks in the nicu but is now home and doing well (And spoiled as heck by his big sisters!) Here are a few pictures of him!
> 
> Still in the NICU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day he came home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'and my little chunkers now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as my newest Disney outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Candice



he is sooo PRECIOUS! and I love your newest disney dress also!


----------



## GrammaBelle

I wanted to get my granddaughters some picture books about WDW so they can start planning for our trip in December. They have no tv, so are somewhat limited in what to expect. They range in age from 2 to 10; does anyone have any good, colorful books they can recommend for me?


----------



## tpettie

GrammaBelle said:


> I wanted to get my granddaughters some picture books about WDW so they can start planning for our trip in December. They have no tv, so are somewhat limited in what to expect. They range in age from 2 to 10; does anyone have any good, colorful books they can recommend for me?



My children liked 
Birnbaum Guide Disney World for Kids
it has lots of great color photos of the rides and disney characters, it is layed out in an easy read formate with reader tips from other children, There is even a place at the back of the book to document memories photo and autographs.  At the front of the book there is a 10day count down to getting ready to go.  Maps of the parks too.  We liked it so much the spin is broken even my 2yr old at the time carried it around loved looking at the pictures.

Happy planning


----------



## McDuck

I have no idea what the quality on these are....but Popatu pettiskirts are new today on zulily.com for $22.99 (the site requires free registration in order to access the deals).  There are only three color combos (a pastel, a fuschia/turquoise, and an orange/pink) and limited sizes available, but I thought some of y'all might be interested.  There are also some dance dresses with tutus on there that could possibly be used as underlayers in cooler weather.


----------



## birdie757

sahm1000 said:


> I am in the process of moving all of my sewing stuff out of my dining room and closet (my fabric is in there) to our media room upstairs.  I want to get a table to hold my sewing machines and I don't want to spend a fortune so I have been looking on craigslist.  I keep finding sewing tables that have "holes" in them for the machines.  I know this is the type of table I used many years ago when I was in Home Ec in middle school but don't really understand how they work?  Do they go up and down (the machines I mean)?  Are the machines stable in these things?  Anyone have any other suggestions as far as tables go for sewing machines?  Thanks for the help!



I use a table from Ikea...I am not sure if you have one in your area though.  It was a $20 table from their office section.  It holds two of my machines with plenty of room and is very stable.  It is the same height as the traditional sewing table I have.  I did not drop my machine into the "hole" on my traditional table.  I keep it closed so I can set two machines on it.  My machine didn't really fit into the space anyways.


----------



## tmh0206

this is the outfit I made for my granddaughter's birthday party.  I am hoping it shows up because I am not sure if I added it correctly

ok, i cant figure out how to add pictures...can someone help me, i am adding from facebook and yes i know the instructions are on the first page, so you can make fun of me relentlessly, I know i am totally electronically challenged.


----------



## InkspressYourself

The baby pictures are killing me.  Especially the pirate baby.  I would love to hold him.

I finally bought what I need to make an audrey ruffle skirt.  I hope to have it done this weekend.  I'm copying the one on heathersue's facebook page.  I hope mine looks as good as hers.

Dawn


----------



## Granna4679

I am thinking about doing a craft booth at a fall festival.  I would be making children's clothes, overalls, Christmas aprons, and maybe some little things like crayon roll ups and bibs.  Has anyone here done a booth like this anywhere and what was your impression and is it worth it??


----------



## revrob

birdie757 said:


> I use a table from Ikea...I am not sure if you have one in your area though.  It was a $20 table from their office section.  It holds two of my machines with plenty of room and is very stable.  It is the same height as the traditional sewing table I have.  I did not drop my machine into the "hole" on my traditional table.  I keep it closed so I can set two machines on it.  My machine didn't really fit into the space anyways.



do you mind posting a pic of the table?  I need to set up my new sewing space and I'm thinking of getting something from Ikea.  I'm trying to decide which table will be best.


----------



## clairemolly

revrob said:


> do you mind posting a pic of the table?  I need to set up my new sewing space and I'm thinking of getting something from Ikea.  I'm trying to decide which table will be best.



I also have something from IKEA that I just got...it is a cubby type shelf with the attached desk.  I'll take a picture and post tonight.  So far I really like it.


----------



## tmh0206

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._457946280832_732375832_6478118_6659858_n.jpg

trying again, hope it works this time


----------



## revrob

clairemolly said:


> I also have something from IKEA that I just got...it is a cubby type shelf with the attached desk.  I'll take a picture and post tonight.  So far I really like it.



is it the expedit?  It is seriously on my short list of possibilities!  I'm just not sure if it has enough room in the cubbies for me.  I may need two units - so I'm wondering about doing two units and a desk in front of it.  I LOVE the expedit desk, though!  SO functional!


----------



## tmh0206

tmh0206 said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._457946280832_732375832_6478118_6659858_n.jpg
> 
> trying again, hope it works this time



OK, I got the link to post, but not the actual picture? how do I fix that?


----------



## saraheeyore

can you buy the cute disney boy and girl thing done up? are they on ebay?




Granna4679 said:


> The outfit your mom made is really cute!!  Megan looks like she really likes the purse...such a cute idea. The kitten picture is adorable as is Megan.
> 
> And just for the record...Megan didn't do such a bad job on her hair
> My DDs still make fun of me because I used to take their bangs down with scotch tape and cut below the tape line...they were STILL always crooked.  They have never wanted bangs again since they were little....
> 
> 
> 
> This is cute!  I just bought this design this past week myself.  I like how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable....I love Hamm on the front....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....such insight...too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> These shorts are just adorable.  They are so soft and girly looking.  Super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.....sooooo cute!  She looks adorable in it.  And the cow print butt ruffles just make the outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> The pics of your kiddos are so cute.  I really like the dress on your DD...I haven't tried the tied straps but they look really cute.  I will have to do that.
> But I have to say....I LOVE the Mary Poppins outfit....that is absolutely priceless....the mini hat is so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> I like PINK!!
> 
> I finally finished a few things this week myself.  I made a quilt for a friend of ours that just had a new baby boy.  The mom is a sign language interpreter and when I saw this fabric, I knew I had to use it on her quilt.  Look closely...it is baby "signs".  My youngest DD is an interpreter as well, so you know I HAD to buy enough to keep for when she has a little one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the label that I made on my embroidery machine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shirt and hair bow for baby's Big Sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished a couple shirts for a another friend's children...they are going to Disney and she asked me to make these.


----------



## birdie757

revrob said:


> do you mind posting a pic of the table?  I need to set up my new sewing space and I'm thinking of getting something from Ikea.  I'm trying to decide which table will be best.



Here is my table...if you can even see my tables under all the mess...lol.  The black one is the ikea table and it is called vika I believe.  They had a few colors to chose from but I am almost positive the black was the cheapest since I wouldn't usually pick that color.  I have plenty of room for both my cover stitch and embroidery on it and it doesn't shake when the embroidery machine runs.  The other table is just a traditional sewing table that a neighbor gave me.  I keep the hole closed so I can keep my serger on it too.  I usually have to turn my serger on the corner to have enough space since that table is smaller.  I am going to get another ikea table soon though so I have more space.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I have been sewing lately but have not been posting pictures of the purse or the jammies.

I did however make a shirt today as test for our trip to DL.  I wanted to see the design and Dena doesn't fail.  I love this Rebel shirt.


----------



## revrob

birdie757 said:


> Here is my table...if you can even see my tables under all the mess...lol.  The black one is the ikea table and it is called vika I believe.  They had a few colors to chose from but I am almost positive the black was the cheapest since I wouldn't usually pick that color.  I have plenty of room for both my cover stitch and embroidery on it and it doesn't shake when the embroidery machine runs.  The other table is just a traditional sewing table that a neighbor gave me.  I keep the hole closed so I can keep my serger on it too.  I usually have to turn my serger on the corner to have enough space since that table is smaller.  I am going to get another ikea table soon though so I have more space.



THANKS SO MUCH!  I'm glad to hear it's so stable.  I've kinda wondered because they don't look like they would be so stable - but I know that my cabinets (that are ikea) are VERY sturdy.  I was hoping that would be the case for the tables, too!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tmh0206 said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._457946280832_732375832_6478118_6659858_n.jpg
> 
> trying again, hope it works this time



I use photobucket and upload my pictures to there first, it has the format for the BB and I then just copy and paste here to the Dis.  I hope that makes sense.

The commands for pictures are as follows:

[i m g] that is the start of the picture no spaces in between the letters.
[/i m g] that is the close of the image.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

My sewing area is a combination of a desk with a long table to the side.  I use the ledge of the gun cabinet to put my thread on.


----------



## tmh0206

I am trying this again.

HOLY COW!!! it finally worked.  This is the outfit I made my granddaughter for her 3rd B-Day party.  She is the birthday princess.


----------



## jessica52877

tmh0206 said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._457946280832_732375832_6478118_6659858_n.jpg
> 
> trying again, hope it works this time



I am a facebook failure! I have NO IDEA how to get it to work! I have read the directions and tried and tried (using firefox) and nothing. I know it works though because Teresa came right along with my picture and made it post!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ncmomof2 said:


> A quick opinion question.  I am making my daughter a Chef Mickey dress.  I want it to have an apron.  Should I sew it on or keep it seperate?  I go back and forth because I wonder if she will want to wear it later if it is sew on to the dress.  But I am wondering if it will be a pain if it is just tied on.  Now this is for the day we arive so we will not be going to the parks, and I can keep it in a bag on the flight.  What do you all think?



I made Kirsta a skirt, and buttoned the apron onto the front. I thought it came out cute. 






I can't find a picture of the apron. I used those large yellow buttons, and the apron was co-ord fabric with pockets. 




tmh0206 said:


> I am trying this again.
> 
> HOLY COW!!! it finally worked.  This is the outfit I made my granddaughter for her 3rd B-Day party.  She is the birthday princess.



Super cute!!


----------



## jessica52877

WOW! It worked! Thanks Teresa! I went back and RE read (although I swore I read them a million times before) and wasn't clicking the little image link in my reply! Here come tons of pictures!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I don't know how to make this shirt?  Is it just black threads sewn onto a white shirt?  Or is it an applique using white fabric?  How should I make this?


----------



## clairemolly

revrob said:


> is it the expedit?  It is seriously on my short list of possibilities!  I'm just not sure if it has enough room in the cubbies for me.  I may need two units - so I'm wondering about doing two units and a desk in front of it.  I LOVE the expedit desk, though!  SO functional!



Yes that is exactly what I have...I have the 4x4 shelf.  I almost got the bigger one, but I was afraid it would be too tall.  I also have 2 short book shelves in our closet that hold all my fabric.  My sewing area is in our bedroom, which luckily in our new house is HUGE!  

So far the 4x4 shelf is working for me...I haven't filled all the cubbies yet, but then I am still unpacking

So far the desk is big enough.  I can slide my sewing machine into the cubby right next to the desk while I am embroidering, or keep it out on the opposite side, and it is plenty of room.  I'll try and take some pics tonight if the girls are cooperating.


----------



## jessica52877

Okay, I don't have tons of pictures, which is a good thing, from Star Wars Weekends but I'll share a few with you. A mini TR kind of.






I went last minute with my best friend and her daughter. She is a somewhat lurker, sometimes I'll tell her to come and look at this or that. But she knows who you'll are and does the big gives with us!

We stayed at Pop!






The first morning we were headed to rope drop at DHS. This is a big thing for me. We NEVER make it even close to rope drop! I have no idea what time we arrived but we were there in plenty of time.






They were practicing for jedi training. My friend Jill can sew too and made Ashley's shirt. Jill also wore one that said Star Wars but I am not sure I have a picture of her or not.

Upon waiting in line to enter Jill looked to the right and pointed out the adorable girl in the darling outfit! Who was it but Aisling! With Stacy's two boys and Stacy! Kristine was getting her ticket and Randy was kind of behind them a bit at first. I tried to get an adorable picture of all their outfits, but it didn't really go over too well trying to get 5 kids to look at the camera and stand in one place, especially when 3 have never seen me before! LOL!






More later. That is enough oversized pictures for the moment! Any way to make them smaller pulling them from facebook?


----------



## jessica52877

MinnieVanMom said:


> I don't know how to make this shirt?  Is it just black threads sewn onto a white shirt?  Or is it an applique using white fabric?  How should I make this?



I've always seen it like this.






Wow! Teresa, I am easily amused but just used your method for this picture too!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jessica52877 said:


> I've always seen it like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Teresa, I am easily amused but just used your method for this picture too!



Jessica, how should I stitch this out then?  Black with white fabric, white shirt with black fabric?  No fabric?  I asked Dena and haven't heard back yet and I can't find a picture either.  I love the trip report and the customs.  Hope you had a super time.


----------



## jessica52877

MinnieVanMom said:


> Jessica, how should I stitch this out then?  Black with white fabric, white shirt with black fabric?  No fabric?  I asked Dena and haven't heard back yet and I can't find a picture either.  I love the trip report and the customs.  Hope you had a super time.



I am not sure how Dena has it set to stitch out but I would do a white (or colored shirt) then assuming you'll lay down the black and then the white and then it will stitch all around in black. That is how I would do it atleast, but it would depend on how she has it set.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jessica52877 said:


> I am not sure how Dena has it set to stitch out but I would do a white (or colored shirt) then assuming you'll lay down the black and then the white and then it will stitch all around in black. That is how I would do it atleast, but it would depend on how she has it set.



Jessica, I think I will get a few extra shirts tomorrow and give it a few tries.  It won't be the first thing I ruined.

How were the crowds at SSW?  Congrats on making rope drop, it makes for an easier day.  Now back to trying to figure it all out.  Thanks for the help.  I am strongly thinking of not doing anymore today.  I am exhausted from housework, gardening and then files and computer with jump drives that don't cooperate.


----------



## jeniamt

tmh0206 said:


> I am trying this again.
> 
> HOLY COW!!! it finally worked.  This is the outfit I made my granddaughter for her 3rd B-Day party.  She is the birthday princess.



It was worth the wait!  Beautiful dress!!!



SallyfromDE said:


> I made Kirsta a skirt, and buttoned the apron onto the front. I thought it came out cute.



So cute!



jessica52877 said:


> Okay, I don't have tons of pictures, which is a good thing, from Star Wars Weekends but I'll share a few with you. A mini TR kind of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went last minute with my best friend and her daughter. She is a somewhat lurker, sometimes I'll tell her to come and look at this or that. But she knows who you'll are and does the big gives with us!
> 
> We stayed at Pop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first morning we were headed to rope drop at DHS. This is a big thing for me. We NEVER make it even close to rope drop! I have no idea what time we arrived but we were there in plenty of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were practicing for jedi training. My friend Jill can sew too and made Ashley's shirt. Jill also wore one that said Star Wars but I am not sure I have a picture of her or not.
> 
> Upon waiting in line to enter Jill looked to the right and pointed out the adorable girl in the darling outfit! Who was it but Aisling! With Stacy's two boys and Stacy! Kristine was getting her ticket and Randy was kind of behind them a bit at first. I tried to get an adorable picture of all their outfits, but it didn't really go over too well trying to get 5 kids to look at the camera and stand in one place, especially when 3 have never seen me before! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later. That is enough oversized pictures for the moment! Any way to make them smaller pulling them from facebook?



Love all the outfits!  And they are not too small, they are perfect!



ireland_nicole said:


> Can't help with the Janome ?, but I can say is that a super-duper nice serger is sooooooooo worth every penny



Do you mind me inquiring as to what kind you have?  I get so frustrated with mine.  It takes me forever to get the tension and everything right and I've never been able to do a rolled hem.


----------



## jessica52877

MinnieVanMom said:


> Jessica, I think I will get a few extra shirts tomorrow and give it a few tries.  It won't be the first thing I ruined.
> 
> How were the crowds at SSW?  Congrats on making rope drop, it makes for an easier day.  Now back to trying to figure it all out.  Thanks for the help.  I am strongly thinking of not doing anymore today.  I am exhausted from housework, gardening and then files and computer with jump drives that don't cooperate.



The crowds were horrible! We went the 2nd weekend though which was Memorial Day weekend so I knew it would be crowded. We hit DHS on Friday and then Saturday went to Blizzard Beach. We were in BB by 10:45 and the parking guy told him to block it off, they were at capacity and said Typhoon Lagoon had been at capacity for a while already. Overall though the lines for rides weren't bad, the star wars character ones were the crazy long ones. The disney character star wars ones seemed to be about an hour but nearly as bad as Luke, Leia, Wicket, etc.

Rope drop is so nice to make but if we go for a week by the end I would rather sleep!


----------



## RMAMom

Hello Everyone,
I got back from Oklahoma about a week ago and while I've popped into the Dis boards a few times I really haven't take the time to catch up here.

Here is the reason for our trip, our Grandson wearing the Christening Dress that my Mom (holding him) made for him. We didn't tell the kids she was coming but it's her Great-Grandson, how could she stay away! They were very surprised to see her. 





[/IMG]
This is Emily Rose (big sister) wearing the dress that I made for her. I have to say it didn't turn out as well as I had hoped  but as we say, you really didn't notice on a moving child!






I miss them terribly! I am hoping to get 4th of July outfits done this weekend and then I'll ship them to OK on Monday! As I've said before working really cuts into my sewing time!!!!!
OK I'm off to catch up on what you've all been doing!


----------



## mirandag819

Ok this is going to sound so stupid I'm sure, but I have never actually measured my hoop, or noticed. It is a Brother PE 700 II and Brother said it was a 5x7 hoop so I never questioned it. Well I needed to put an applique on a piece of fabric that is like 7x8, well when I hooped it I realized the piece wasn't big enough to hoop....well I just assumed I cut wrong, but when I double checked and actually measured the available area inside my hoop the available space is more like 6 x 8.5 ....ok here is the dumb question, this is the hoop that came with my machine saying 5x7..... I've seen some 6 x 8 designs before, would these work in my hoop, or will the machine reject anything larger then a 5 x 7? Anyone know or do I need to test it on my own lol? If it will actually work I think I would jump for joy, I know it isn't a ton bigger, but still I have hoop envy so even just getting a little bit bigger would thrill me!


----------



## princessmom29

mirandag819 said:


> Ok this is going to sound so stupid I'm sure, but I have never actually measured my hoop, or noticed. It is a Brother PE 700 II and Brother said it was a 5x7 hoop so I never questioned it. Well I needed to put an applique on a piece of fabric that is like 7x8, well when I hooped it I realized the piece wasn't big enough to hoop....well I just assumed I cut wrong, but when I double checked and actually measured the available area inside my hoop the available space is more like 6 x 8.5 ....ok here is the dumb question, this is the hoop that came with my machine saying 5x7..... I've seen some 6 x 8 designs before, would these work in my hoop, or will the machine reject anything larger then a 5 x 7? Anyone know or do I need to test it on my own lol? If it will actually work I think I would jump for joy, I know it isn't a ton bigger, but still I have hoop envy so even just getting a little bit bigger would thrill me!


5x7 is the stitchable area, not the size of the hoop. The hoop is bigger than that to leave the machine room to manuver. I don't think you can get a 6x8 design in it.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

mirandag819 said:


> Ok this is going to sound so stupid I'm sure, but I have never actually measured my hoop, or noticed. It is a Brother PE 700 II and Brother said it was a 5x7 hoop so I never questioned it. Well I needed to put an applique on a piece of fabric that is like 7x8, well when I hooped it I realized the piece wasn't big enough to hoop....well I just assumed I cut wrong, but when I double checked and actually measured the available area inside my hoop the available space is more like 6 x 8.5 ....ok here is the dumb question, this is the hoop that came with my machine saying 5x7..... I've seen some 6 x 8 designs before, would these work in my hoop, or will the machine reject anything larger then a 5 x 7? Anyone know or do I need to test it on my own lol? If it will actually work I think I would jump for joy, I know it isn't a ton bigger, but still I have hoop envy so even just getting a little bit bigger would thrill me!



The hoop is bigger than 5X7 to give the presser foot room to maneuver around.  Other wise you will hit your hoop with the presser foot and that is BAAAAAAAD!!!!  But with a little playing aroung you MAY be able to stretch that 5X7  area is one direction or the other without problems.  ALWAYS do a trace outline if your machine had that function.  It has saved me MANY times.


----------



## billwendy

Granna4679 said:


> Wendy - Hannah's dress looks so cute on her.  What a cutie!!
> I see you only have a couple days until Camp Promise!!  Hope you have a good time.



Thanks so much Anita!! Its nice to have a live model every once in a while!! And thanks for the Camp Promise wishes!! We are so excited to go and help those campers have a GREAT time!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Wendy that is just too cute.  I will pray for you and all those attending camp promise that they hear God's word.



Thanks April that is my hope too - that they feel the love of God and have a wonderful camp experience!!! Its a ton of work, but so worth it!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Jessica, I think I will get a few extra shirts tomorrow and give it a few tries.  It won't be the first thing I ruined.
> 
> How were the crowds at SSW?  Congrats on making rope drop, it makes for an easier day.  Now back to trying to figure it all out.  Thanks for the help.  I am strongly thinking of not doing anymore today.  I am exhausted from housework, gardening and then files and computer with jump drives that don't cooperate.



April - you should try it out on a piece of scrap fabric, that way you wont ruin a shirt if it doesnt work. When you load it into your machine, can you tell if its embroidery or just stitching? Usually there are 3 steps to appliques - outline, tack down and satin stitch edges..... can you tell?


----------



## revrob

tmh0206 said:


> I am trying this again.
> 
> HOLY COW!!! it finally worked.  This is the outfit I made my granddaughter for her 3rd B-Day party.  She is the birthday princess.



ADORABLE!  Great work!




clairemolly said:


> Yes that is exactly what I have...I have the 4x4 shelf.  I almost got the bigger one, but I was afraid it would be too tall.  I also have 2 short book shelves in our closet that hold all my fabric.  My sewing area is in our bedroom, which luckily in our new house is HUGE!
> 
> So far the 4x4 shelf is working for me...I haven't filled all the cubbies yet, but then I am still unpacking
> 
> So far the desk is big enough.  I can slide my sewing machine into the cubby right next to the desk while I am embroidering, or keep it out on the opposite side, and it is plenty of room.  I'll try and take some pics tonight if the girls are cooperating.



I'd love to see how you have it arranged!  I keep telling myself if I have too much fabric that I'll donate whatever doesn't fit.  But I'm afraid that's gonna be a LOT!  Of course, my fabric hasn't even arrived yet!  So, it's really hard to tell for sure.  I've gotta get the rest of the house unpacked and get the second pod here and unloaded before I can seriously think about it!


----------



## Granna4679

revrob said:


> do you mind posting a pic of the table?  I need to set up my new sewing space and I'm thinking of getting something from Ikea.  I'm trying to decide which table will be best.



No help on the table issue but I was just wondering if you are moved in and where is your house?  <i promise not to be waiting on the doorstep when you get home tomorrow>



saraheeyore said:


> can you buy the cute disney boy and girl thing done up? are they on ebay?



I will PM you.



tmh0206 said:


> I am trying this again.
> 
> HOLY COW!!! it finally worked.  This is the outfit I made my granddaughter for her 3rd B-Day party.  She is the birthday princess.



Super cute...and I love that pouty little face!!



RMAMom said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I got back from Oklahoma about a week ago and while I've popped into the Dis boards a few times I really haven't take the time to catch up here.
> 
> Here is the reason for our trip, our Grandson wearing the Christening Dress that my Mom (holding him) made for him. We didn't tell the kids she was coming but it's her Great-Grandson, how could she stay away! They were very surprised to see her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> This is Emily Rose (big sister) wearing the dress that I made for her. I have to say it didn't turn out as well as I had hoped  but as we say, you really didn't notice on a moving child!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss them terribly! I am hoping to get 4th of July outfits done this weekend and then I'll ship them to OK on Monday! As I've said before working really cuts into my sewing time!!!!!
> OK I'm off to catch up on what you've all been doing!



Grandson is so cute and I love the picture of great grandmom holding him...what a treasure that picture is.  And the little dress for your granddaughter is so pretty on her.  I am sorry you are so far away from them.  I know when my daughter moves away, I am going to feel the same way (her husband leaves on his first army orders in Oct).


----------



## squirrel

I was told at Jo-Ann's that when making a dress using a T-shirt for the top and adding a skirt I don't have to gather the skirt I can just stretch the T-shirt and sew it.  I said won't that stretch the shirt and the lady told me it will go back to it's regular shape.  Is she right?  Or should I gather it like I did the last time?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

squirrel said:


> I was told at Jo-Ann's that when making a dress using a T-shirt for the top and adding a skirt I don't have to gather the skirt I can just stretch the T-shirt and sew it.  I said won't that stretch the shirt and the lady told me it will go back to it's regular shape.  Is she right?  Or should I gather it like I did the last time?


I am sorry but I just don't agree with that at all.  I made a T shirt dress with gathers and even that caused the bottom of the T to stretch out some.  I would not stretch it more to add a skirt that wasn't gathered.  JMO


----------



## squirrel

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am sorry but I just don't agree with that at all.  I made a T shirt dress with gathers and even that caused the bottom of the T to stretch out some.  I would not stretch it more to add a skirt that wasn't gathered.  JMO



That's what I thought.  I can't remember if she was the one that cut the wrong amount of the fabric or the one that re-printed the price tag (as I was over charged for less fabric than printed).  I should have had the second lady re-cut the proper amount.  I hope I have enough of the fabric for both my dress and my nieces.  Not to impressed with Jo-Anns after that.


----------



## GoofyG

So what shoes/sandals do your girls wear to the parks?  My girls each have a pair of Stride Rite sandals, but I would like to have another sandal/shoe.  I uaually go with white because of their outfits!  But trying to find something, I really don;t want to go back to stride rite, but I will if I need to.  IDEAS~


----------



## squirrel

Crocs (actually other brand of Croc like footwear).  We wear them with socks.


----------



## GoofyG

squirrel said:


> Crocs (actually other brand of Croc like footwear).  We wear them with socks.



I would like to find the maryjane looking ones.  I just don't want them to rub blisters


----------



## squirrel

They are ment to be worn with socks and when buying them you should have no part of your foot touching the front or sides.

I have a pair of the Mary Jane ones (Gekko).  They are okay, I prefer the Cayman style ones.  Mine are Gekko brand and I bought Holeys just recently and I think I like them better than the Crocs.  I ended up buying a pair of the Mickey Crocs at Disney World last year as I wore out my Gekkos on the ball of my foot.  I ended up with a blister-my fault for not checking for wear.  I have worn Croc (not name brand) for the past two WDW trips and DL trip and that was the only time I have had a blister.

I did notice a difference from the real Crocs and the other brands.  Crocs seem to be even wider.  If you have narrower feet then I would find a different brand.  If you have wider feet I'd go with the Croc brand.

So far I have used these brands (Crocs, Gekkos, Sears brand, and Holeys).  The Holeys that I have are even softer material than Crocs and the style I have has a slip resistant bottom (tread like on a sneaker).

Now if I were to get my feet wet, then I would take the socks off.

I bought the younger niece a new pair of Holeys for our trip.  My sister told me to stop buying them as she has so many from the last few trips.  I figured the younger one deserved a new pair.  She will probably be wearing some of her older sisters that she out grew.  That's why I went with a light blue pair with lime green strap.  Most of the oldest ones are pink or orange.


----------



## InkspressYourself

tmh0206 said:


> I am trying this again.
> 
> HOLY COW!!! it finally worked.  This is the outfit I made my granddaughter for her 3rd B-Day party.  She is the birthday princess.


She is adorable.  The dress is perfect and I love her crown.



SallyfromDE said:


> I made Kirsta a skirt, and buttoned the apron onto the front. I thought it came out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find a picture of the apron. I used those large yellow buttons, and the apron was co-ord fabric with pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute!!


Great outfit.  I'd love to see the picture of the apron if you find it.



jessica52877 said:


> Okay, I don't have tons of pictures, which is a good thing, from Star Wars Weekends but I'll share a few with you. A mini TR kind of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went last minute with my best friend and her daughter. She is a somewhat lurker, sometimes I'll tell her to come and look at this or that. But she knows who you'll are and does the big gives with us!
> 
> We stayed at Pop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first morning we were headed to rope drop at DHS. This is a big thing for me. We NEVER make it even close to rope drop! I have no idea what time we arrived but we were there in plenty of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were practicing for jedi training. My friend Jill can sew too and made Ashley's shirt. Jill also wore one that said Star Wars but I am not sure I have a picture of her or not.
> 
> Upon waiting in line to enter Jill looked to the right and pointed out the adorable girl in the darling outfit! Who was it but Aisling! With Stacy's two boys and Stacy! Kristine was getting her ticket and Randy was kind of behind them a bit at first. I tried to get an adorable picture of all their outfits, but it didn't really go over too well trying to get 5 kids to look at the camera and stand in one place, especially when 3 have never seen me before! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later. That is enough oversized pictures for the moment! Any way to make them smaller pulling them from facebook?


That sounds like so much fun.  I hope you had a great time.

Dawn


----------



## birdie757

GoofyG said:


> So what shoes/sandals do your girls wear to the parks?  My girls each have a pair of Stride Rite sandals, but I would like to have another sandal/shoe.  I uaually go with white because of their outfits!  But trying to find something, I really don;t want to go back to stride rite, but I will if I need to.  IDEAS~



Sneakers with socks!  That is what everyone in the family starts out with.  After we return to the room for a swim and shower before dinner we usually will put on nicer clothes...like polos for the men and the ladies usually put on a skirt or casual dress.  Then we break out sandals since our walking will be kind of limited by that time.  Even going to the parks as young kid we wore sneakers and with all the walking I honestly can't imagine wearing anything else for the bulk of the day.

We do keep dd's white sandals in my purse for photo ops in her customs though...lol.  Her saucony's just don't look as nice with princess dresses...lol.


----------



## littlepeppers

GoofyG said:


> So what shoes/sandals do your girls wear to the parks?  My girls each have a pair of Stride Rite sandals, but I would like to have another sandal/shoe.  I uaually go with white because of their outfits!  But trying to find something, I really don;t want to go back to stride rite, but I will if I need to.  IDEAS~



DD3 wears leather keds w/ ruffle socks that match her outfits.  DD8 wears tennis shoes w/ socks.  Last trip they got majorly soaked w/ rain & he wore his croc caymens until they wer dry (we put them in the window of the room to dry).


----------



## clairemolly

GoofyG said:


> So what shoes/sandals do your girls wear to the parks?  My girls each have a pair of Stride Rite sandals, but I would like to have another sandal/shoe.  I uaually go with white because of their outfits!  But trying to find something, I really don;t want to go back to stride rite, but I will if I need to.  IDEAS~



I have a pair of leather Keds for each of the girls.  They wear those every day with socks (low cut) and I carry sandals for them in my bag in case their feet get wet.  Last trip we let DD wear her crocs one day and she got a blister, even with socks!


----------



## jeniamt

squirrel said:


> That's what I thought.  I can't remember if she was the one that cut the wrong amount of the fabric or the one that re-printed the price tag (as I was over charged for less fabric than printed).  I should have had the second lady re-cut the proper amount.  I hope I have enough of the fabric for both my dress and my nieces.  Not to impressed with Jo-Anns after that.



WHAT???  Someone at Jo-Anns didn't know what they were talking about?????  And they didn't measure the right amount of fabric!!!  I can't believe that 

Sorry, that just cracked me up.  I can't tell you how many times I've been there and heard the sales folks give out poor or downright false info.  I'm a little biter b/c I applied for a seasonal job with them when I was in college and to this day it is the only job I've applied for and not gotten!  My dad even made me go back in and ask why I didn't get the job... he said it would be important to know for future interviews.  They told me that they didn't think I had enough sewing experience.  Meanwhile, I had made all my prom & homecoming gowns in HS and had a thriving little business in college where I made white dresses out of muslim for my sorority sisters since we were required to wear them for a ceremony every January.  Oh well!


----------



## babynala

candicenicole19 said:


> I am back!  With a new little addition! Nathan Liam!  He was born April 16th. He spent a few weeks in the nicu but is now home and doing well (And spoiled as heck by his big sisters!) Here are a few pictures of him!
> 
> Still in the NICU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as my newest Disney outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Candice


What a beautiful baby boy.  Thank you for sharing all those pictures.  
Great job on the Disney outfit - I love it.



billwendy said:


> Here is Hannah in her Very Hungry Caterpillar Dress..finally a live model!!


What a cute picture.  That dress looks even better in "real life".  Hope everything is great at Camp Promise.



tmh0206 said:


> I am trying this again.
> 
> HOLY COW!!! it finally worked.  This is the outfit I made my granddaughter for her 3rd B-Day party.  She is the birthday princess.


What a cute, cute dress (and birthday princess)



jessica52877 said:


> Okay, I don't have tons of pictures, which is a good thing, from Star Wars Weekends but I'll share a few with you. A mini TR kind of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Love all the pictures.  What a fun trip.  I don't think I could endure a Star Wars weekend.  You are a great mom!



RMAMom said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I got back from Oklahoma about a week ago and while I've popped into the Dis boards a few times I really haven't take the time to catch up here.
> 
> Here is the reason for our trip, our Grandson wearing the Christening Dress that my Mom (holding him) made for him. We didn't tell the kids she was coming but it's her Great-Grandson, how could she stay away! They were very surprised to see her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> This is Emily Rose (big sister) wearing the dress that I made for her. I have to say it didn't turn out as well as I had hoped  but as we say, you really didn't notice on a moving child!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss them terribly! I am hoping to get 4th of July outfits done this weekend and then I'll ship them to OK on Monday! As I've said before working really cuts into my sewing time!!!!!
> OK I'm off to catch up on what you've all been doing!


What a beautiful picture of your mother and great grandson.  It is perfect.  The dress came out great.  She looks so sweet.



birdie757 said:


> We do keep dd's white sandals in my purse for photo ops in her customs though...lol.  Her saucony's just don't look as nice with princess dresses...lol.


   It funny what we plan for but the pretty princess pictures are worth the quick change.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Granna4679 said:


> I am thinking about doing a craft booth at a fall festival.  I would be making children's clothes, overalls, Christmas aprons, and maybe some little things like crayon roll ups and bibs.  Has anyone here done a booth like this anywhere and what was your impression and is it worth it??



I am looking in to doing the same for this fall to raise money for the 3Day ---too bad we don't live closer - we could share space!LOL





jeniamt said:


> WHAT???  Someone at Jo-Anns didn't know what they were talking about?????  And they didn't measure the right amount of fabric!!!  I can't believe that
> 
> Sorry, that just cracked me up.  I can't tell you how many times I've been there and heard the sales folks give out poor or downright false info.  I'm a little biter b/c I applied for a seasonal job with them when I was in college and to this day it is the only job I've applied for and not gotten!  My dad even made me go back in and ask why I didn't get the job... he said it would be important to know for future interviews.  They told me that they didn't think I had enough sewing experience.  Meanwhile, I had made all my prom & homecoming gowns in HS and had a thriving little business in college where I made white dresses out of muslim for my sorority sisters since we were required to wear them for a ceremony every January.  Oh well!



I have never had a problem with them cutting fabric but I usually don't ask questions much because I usually don't get any answer other than "i'm sorry, I don't really know"


----------



## Astro Orbiter

GoofyG said:


> So what shoes/sandals do your girls wear to the parks?  My girls each have a pair of Stride Rite sandals, but I would like to have another sandal/shoe.  I uaually go with white because of their outfits!  But trying to find something, I really don;t want to go back to stride rite, but I will if I need to.  IDEAS~



Mary Jane Crocs or white sandals (Target variety).  The crocs go everywhere.  Took her to China last summer and I have this great pic of her dressed up as a Chinese princess...with a big basket of flowers plopped in front of her feet to hide the pink crocs.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Thank you everyone for all of your help.  After much looking and missing out on the coupon sale.  This morning I purchased the round neck, the Audrey, and the Patrica.  I have the vida, easy fits and simply sweet already.  We are making shorts this morning.  She has a 22 inch waist so I have to go with her length and then adjust for the waist.  She is 54 inches tall.  Tomorrow I am going to try the round neck.  A shirt and a dress.  I have the fabrics in the dryer now.  this weekend I will tackle the Audrey as I will have more time for ruffles and making sure I get them on straight.  I will post pics when I have a few things sewn. thanks again to everyone for the help.



I'm probably too late, but I've got a tall thin one as well.  When working with a new top or dress pattern, I'll usually make a sample out of cheap muslin.  That way I can get it to fit around her torso and also for the length.  Generally I'll straight stitch the thing together, not doing any finishing, and make DD try it on.  Then I use a pen to mark where I want to narrow it in and write on there how much lower I want to make the hem.  

I have a thing about things fitting properly and not 'swimming' in a top that's way too big.  She may be big, but she deserves to have clothes that fit properly.  You may very well be looking at a 6 in torso and a 10 in length in some patterns...

DD also ends up wearing quite a few things as tunics - we throw on leggings (as short as just above the knee) under quite a few tops.


----------



## jeniamt

Anyone know who sells solid colored girl "biker" shorts?  Essentially, leggings that are shorts.  Does that make sense?  I'm looking for some for DD4 to wear under some of her dresses that are starting to get too short.  Her Simply Sweets still fit great around the chest but she has shot up a few inches in the last year and are too short in length.  In the winter she wears leggings with them but it is tooooooo hotttt for leggings now.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## woodkins

jeniamt said:


> Anyone know who sells solid colored girl "biker" shorts?  Essentially, leggings that are shorts.  Does that make sense?  I'm looking for some for DD4 to wear under some of her dresses that are starting to get too short.  Her Simply Sweets still fit great around the chest but she has shot up a few inches in the last year and are too short in length.  In the winter she wears leggings with them but it is tooooooo hotttt for leggings now.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



The childrens place has solid color bike shorts and gymboree carries solid colored ones as well.


----------



## gaucho2000

I have been a member of the disboards for a while but I mostly hang out in the Disneyland section since we're from CA. We are planning a Disney Cruise in 2012 to celebrate our 10th anniversary (our honeymoon was on the DCL) so I've been starting to read the WDW threads more. I came across this thread and was delighted to find it. I made customs for my girls for our recent Disneyland trip and I would love to share. I am by no means an expert but I like what I made.










































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

jeniamt said:


> Anyone know who sells solid colored girl "biker" shorts?  Essentially, leggings that are shorts.  Does that make sense?  I'm looking for some for DD4 to wear under some of her dresses that are starting to get too short.  Her Simply Sweets still fit great around the chest but she has shot up a few inches in the last year and are too short in length.  In the winter she wears leggings with them but it is tooooooo hotttt for leggings now.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I bought ours at Walmart they came out like the last week of April.





gaucho2000 said:


> I have been a member of the disboards for a while but I mostly hang out in the Disneyland section since we're from CA. We are planning a Disney Cruise in 2012 to celebrate our 10th anniversary (our honeymoon was on the DCL) so I've been starting to read the WDW threads more. I came across this thread and was delighted to find it. I made customs for my girls for our recent Disneyland trip and I would love to share. I am by no means an expert but I like what I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



WELCOME! Very cute - both girls & outfits!


----------



## jeniamt

woodkins said:


> The childrens place has solid color bike shorts and gymboree carries solid colored ones as well.




Thanks so much!  The two colors I needed were on sale at Gymboree!  I just ordered them plus a clearance shirt for DS1.


----------



## woodkins

gaucho2000 said:


> I have been a member of the disboards for a while but I mostly hang out in the Disneyland section since we're from CA. We are planning a Disney Cruise in 2012 to celebrate our 10th anniversary (our honeymoon was on the DCL) so I've been starting to read the WDW threads more. I came across this thread and was delighted to find it. I made customs for my girls for our recent Disneyland trip and I would love to share. I am by no means an expert but I like what I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Welcome...Your kids are adorable & so are your customs


----------



## tmh0206

gaucho2000 said:


> I have been a member of the disboards for a while but I mostly hang out in the Disneyland section since we're from CA. We are planning a Disney Cruise in 2012 to celebrate our 10th anniversary (our honeymoon was on the DCL) so I've been starting to read the WDW threads more. I came across this thread and was delighted to find it. I made customs for my girls for our recent Disneyland trip and I would love to share. I am by no means an expert but I like what I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love all the outfits you have made for your girls and they are beautiful (the girls)


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I love all the cute girly girl stuff I'm seeing today!!

I just wanted to pop in to say, I had to stop at my favorite sewing shop to re-load on some thread and decided to buy a pack of ball point needles since a few of you talented gals swear by them...  I have to say, they do work like a DREAM!!  I wish I would have tried one sooner!!  Sometimes when I do applique I notice the fabric added gets a little shreaded by the satin stitch and with the ball point I didn't see any of that 

Consider me converted!!


----------



## ncmomof2

gaucho2000 said:


> I have been a member of the disboards for a while but I mostly hang out in the Disneyland section since we're from CA. We are planning a Disney Cruise in 2012 to celebrate our 10th anniversary (our honeymoon was on the DCL) so I've been starting to read the WDW threads more. I came across this thread and was delighted to find it. I made customs for my girls for our recent Disneyland trip and I would love to share. I am by no means an expert but I like what I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!




welcome!  Very cute!


----------



## InkspressYourself

gaucho2000 said:


> I have been a member of the disboards for a while but I mostly hang out in the Disneyland section since we're from CA. We are planning a Disney Cruise in 2012 to celebrate our 10th anniversary (our honeymoon was on the DCL) so I've been starting to read the WDW threads more. I came across this thread and was delighted to find it. I made customs for my girls for our recent Disneyland trip and I would love to share. I am by no means an expert but I like what I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I love zebra stripe.  The outfits are lovely and I hope you have a great time on your cruise.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I love all the cute girly girl stuff I'm seeing today!!
> 
> I just wanted to pop in to say, I had to stop at my favorite sewing shop to re-load on some thread and decided to buy a pack of ball point needles since a few of you talented gals swear by them...  I have to say, they do work like a DREAM!!  I wish I would have tried one sooner!!  Sometimes when I do applique I notice the fabric added gets a little shreaded by the satin stitch and with the ball point I didn't see any of that
> 
> Consider me converted!!


I'm thrilled to hear that.  I used a fat quarter from walmart on my beach towel appliques and felt like the needle shredded that material.  I didn't really notice it on the other things I did.  I kind of chalked it up to cheap material, but I just bought some ball point needles too.  I hope I'm as happy as you are.

Dawn


----------



## livndisney

Astro Orbiter said:


> Mary Jane Crocs or white sandals (Target variety).  The crocs go everywhere.  Took her to China last summer and I have this great pic of her dressed up as a Chinese princess...with a big basket of flowers plopped in front of her feet to hide the pink crocs.
> 
> 
> .



This cracked me up! I don't have a picture of my dd dressed in chinese clothes that shows her feet-she always has on crocs! I had to explain WHY red Mickey crocs were not ok for Chinese New Year.

Once I bought a pair of qi pao shoes-I don't think they ever went on her feet. lol


----------



## snubie

jeniamt said:


> Anyone know who sells solid colored girl "biker" shorts?  Essentially, leggings that are shorts.  Does that make sense?  I'm looking for some for DD4 to wear under some of her dresses that are starting to get too short.  Her Simply Sweets still fit great around the chest but she has shot up a few inches in the last year and are too short in length.  In the winter she wears leggings with them but it is tooooooo hotttt for leggings now.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I saw that you got your answer but Target carries them also right now.  I found a pair there yesterday trimmed in lace.


----------



## Jaylin

GoofyG said:


> So what shoes/sandals do your girls wear to the parks?  My girls each have a pair of Stride Rite sandals, but I would like to have another sandal/shoe.  I uaually go with white because of their outfits!  But trying to find something, I really don;t want to go back to stride rite, but I will if I need to.  IDEAS~



I just wanted to throw my 2cents in here, for my DS I get him Keens, they are expensive but worth every penny.  I actually bought a pair for my DH and myself for our last trip and my husband declared that they are the most comfortable shoes he has ever worn (and they are water proof)  and I definately agree with him.  Not one blister or sore.

Now for the girls I LOVE the Minnie maryjane crocs.  They are red with white straps.  They go with everything!  And not one blister is sight.  I don't think they make them anymore, so I had to buy them off of ebay this year.  I also just ordered lt. purple ones (Minnie maryjane style) from Crocs.com, they were super cheap, like $7.

And I also get the girls pink Keens.  So whatever doesn't go with the red crocs will most likely go with the pink shoes.  

As much as I want fancy perfectly matching shoes for every outfit, it's not practical or fair to their feet.  Shoes have to be waterproof for Disney.  I think we got rained on everyday last year.  And I don't want anyone complaining that they "can't walk" because their feet hurt!!

Well with less than 7wks to go till our next trip, I've got a ton to do.  So far I've only made 1 simply sweet with minnie dot fabric and appliqued 2 tank.  I've been distracted by other projects.  I've made some Criss Cross dresses, love them but man they are time consuming.  The bodice takes my at least 2 hrs to make!  I have to finish the one for a party tomorrow.  Then I have to make the 4th of July dresses.

Why does it feel like I only get something done when NEED it the next day.  It's like I can't sew unless I'm under tons of pressure to finish it.....Anyone else like this?


----------



## Granna4679

Jessica - somehow I missed your quote but I love all the pictures...thank you for sharing them...and the outfits/shirts are very cute, as are the little ones!!



gaucho2000 said:


> I have been a member of the disboards for a while but I mostly hang out in the Disneyland section since we're from CA. We are planning a Disney Cruise in 2012 to celebrate our 10th anniversary (our honeymoon was on the DCL) so I've been starting to read the WDW threads more. I came across this thread and was delighted to find it. I made customs for my girls for our recent Disneyland trip and I would love to share. I am by no means an expert but I like what I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Welcome...the outfits are very cute.  I really like the little skirts outfits with the ribbon on the bottom.  You did a great job on all of them.


----------



## squirrel

I measured out how much fabric I need for my Halloween dress and there is only .5 of a metre for my niece.  That will be enough for the length, but the skirt to attach to the dress will only be 42" wide and thats if I only do one seam.  Do you think it will work?  or should I do something else, maybe a strip type skirt?

Forgot to say she is 4 and is in a size 5.


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

My sister has asked that I make her a red court dress that Alice wore in the new movie?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any ideas on making it easy *easIER* or any ideas on where to find the black and white stuff?


----------



## WDWAtLast

Jaylin said:


> I just wanted to throw my 2cents in here, for my DS I get him Keens, they are expensive but worth every penny.  I actually bought a pair for my DH and myself for our last trip and my husband declared that they are the most comfortable shoes he has ever worn (and they are water proof)  and I definately agree with him.  Not one blister or sore.
> 
> Now for the girls I LOVE the Minnie maryjane crocs.  They are red with white straps.  They go with everything!  And not one blister is sight.  I don't think they make them anymore, so I had to buy them off of ebay this year.  I also just ordered lt. purple ones (Minnie maryjane style) from Crocs.com, they were super cheap, like $7.
> 
> And I also get the girls pink Keens.  So whatever doesn't go with the red crocs will most likely go with the pink shoes.
> 
> As much as I want fancy perfectly matching shoes for every outfit, it's not practical or fair to their feet.  Shoes have to be waterproof for Disney.  I think we got rained on everyday last year.  And I don't want anyone complaining that they "can't walk" because their feet hurt!!



My girls (now 6 and 8) live in Crocs during the summer (regular classic style and flip flops) For our Disney trip last summer, I packed the Classic style crocs and bought new Keens.  My girls would only wear the Crocs - they liked them better than the Keens.  I wish I would have saved my money!   And although they didn't match, they were comfy and no blisters!!   Just wanted to give another opinion - I wore Croc flip flops and Keens and loved them both!


----------



## h518may

I have made some things lately.  DS needed a shirt for Toy Story, and after I did Buzz he asked for his name on it.





Then I wanted to try out a pattern, thought I might use it for one of DD trip dresses.  I am not as happy with it's fit for DD, but the dress is cute.


----------



## erikawolf2004

I just got my new toy today (Brother SE 400) and am itching to play with it, just have to decide which designs I want from HeatherSue

I need to pick up some t-shirts for my DD and my husband and myself, but not sure where I should go?  Joann's had a great deal on shirts, then Target and Old Navy carry plan ones I know, but I thought I saw a few people complain about the Old Navy ones a little while back, so I need some guidance.

Thanks, Erika


----------



## erikawolf2004

I love all the beautiful outfits that everyone has been posting, you are all full of great ideas!!!  So much fun and creative sewing going on around here lately

And all the new sweet babies, blessing to all you new and growing families!


----------



## NaeNae

I'm making a pillowcase dress for my great neice's birthday tomorrow.  Do I make it zebra with hot pink trim or hot pink with zebra trim?


----------



## ireland_nicole

NaeNae said:


> I'm making a pillowcase dress for my great neice's birthday tomorrow.  Do I make it zebra with hot pink trim or hot pink with zebra trim?



Just popping in for a sec: How about Zebra w/ hot pink trim and a hot pink monogram/initial?


----------



## babynala

gaucho2000 said:


> I have been a member of the disboards for a while but I mostly hang out in the Disneyland section since we're from CA. We are planning a Disney Cruise in 2012 to celebrate our 10th anniversary (our honeymoon was on the DCL) so I've been starting to read the WDW threads more. I came across this thread and was delighted to find it. I made customs for my girls for our recent Disneyland trip and I would love to share. I am by no means an expert but I like what I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Thanks for sharing.  I love all your creations, especially the zebra Minnie shirts & skirts.


----------



## squirrel

NaeNae said:


> I'm making a pillowcase dress for my great neice's birthday tomorrow.  Do I make it zebra with hot pink trim or hot pink with zebra trim?



I don't know her age but both my nieces would love pink with the zebra print trim.


Question:  The Stitch applique I sewed onto the Simply Sweet is starting to fray and come apart from the satin stitch.  Is this because I didn't use a ball point tip?  It's regular cotton not a T-shirt cotton.


----------



## jeniamt

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I bought ours at Walmart they came out like the last week of April.





snubie said:


> I saw that you got your answer but Target carries them also right now.  I found a pair there yesterday trimmed in lace.



Thanks guys for your input.  I actually went to Walmart yesterday thinking they would have them.  No luck.  Our Walmart has a terrible kids clothes section.  They also didn't have one single solid colored tshirt for toddlers.  Crazy.  They do however have a fully stocked fabric section.  

I also checked at Target a few days ago and they didn't have any solid colored ones.


----------



## GoofyG

NaeNae said:


> I'm making a pillowcase dress for my great neice's birthday tomorrow.  Do I make it zebra with hot pink trim or hot pink with zebra trim?



Well since my 2cents don't count!!!
I said to do the hot pink with zebra ruffle and I have 2 girls!!!!!


----------



## InkspressYourself

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> My sister has asked that I make her a red court dress that Alice wore in the new movie?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas on making it easy *easIER* or any ideas on where to find the black and white stuff?


My dd and a friends dd want me to make that dress too.  You posted the best picture I've ever seen of it.  I told my friend to forget it, because I live in a fabric wasteland.  I don' think I'd find anything good around here.



NaeNae said:


> I'm making a pillowcase dress for my great neice's birthday tomorrow.  Do I make it zebra with hot pink trim or hot pink with zebra trim?


I vote zebra with hot pink trim.  I like Ireland Nicole's idea too.

Dawn


----------



## GoofyG

Thanks for the replies about the shoes.  I'm going to look at crocs and keens, but I will probably end up at Stride rite for more sandals.  They have narrow feet so it is hard to find shoes that fit.  They usually wear sandals to Disney, sometimes white keds.  I may look for some keds too! 


I think the zebra is a little busy, I  really like the Hot Pink and add the Zebra for the ruffle.  
I'm giving her a Hot Pink and Zebra bow, which I need to get from my friend!


----------



## erikawolf2004

NaeNae said:


> I'm making a pillowcase dress for my great neice's birthday tomorrow.  Do I make it zebra with hot pink trim or hot pink with zebra trim?



I would go with Pink w/ Zebra Trim, all over zebra would be 2 busy for me.


----------



## lovesdumbo

jeniamt said:


> Thanks guys for your input.  I actually went to Walmart yesterday thinking they would have them.  No luck.  Our Walmart has a terrible kids clothes section.  They also didn't have one single solid colored tshirt for toddlers.  Crazy.  They do however have a fully stocked fabric section.
> 
> I also checked at Target a few days ago and they didn't have any solid colored ones.



Hanna Andersson has them but they are not cheap.


----------



## livndisney

NaeNae said:


> I'm making a pillowcase dress for my great neice's birthday tomorrow.  Do I make it zebra with hot pink trim or hot pink with zebra trim?



Hot pink with zebra is popular around here


----------



## 2cutekidz

squirrel said:


> Question:  The Stitch applique I sewed onto the Simply Sweet is starting to fray and come apart from the satin stitch.  Is this because I didn't use a ball point tip?  It's regular cotton not a T-shirt cotton.



It sounds like your satin stitch didn't "catch" enough of the applique fabric.  Make sure your stitching is mainly on the applique fabric, not the background/base fabric.



erikawolf2004 said:


> I need to pick up some t-shirts for my DD and my husband and myself, but not sure where I should go?  Joann's had a great deal on shirts, then Target and Old Navy carry plan ones I know, but I thought I saw a few people complain about the Old Navy ones a little while back, so I need some guidance.
> 
> Thanks, Erika



I like Old Navy's tees and Target's Cherokee Ultimate tees.  They are a much better quality, are softer, and a better fit than Joann's tees.  I rarely use anything else.


----------



## 2cutekidz

jeniamt said:


> Anyone know who sells solid colored girl "biker" shorts?  Essentially, leggings that are shorts.  Does that make sense?  I'm looking for some for DD4 to wear under some of her dresses that are starting to get too short.  Her Simply Sweets still fit great around the chest but she has shot up a few inches in the last year and are too short in length.  In the winter she wears leggings with them but it is tooooooo hotttt for leggings now.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Target has short, but not too short - like bermuda length - leggings/bike shorts.  They are in the big girl sizes 4-16.  They are cute, with a little lace at the hem.  Basic colors.


----------



## llaxton

jeniamt said:


> Anyone know who sells solid colored girl "biker" shorts?  Essentially, leggings that are shorts.  Does that make sense?  I'm looking for some for DD4 to wear under some of her dresses that are starting to get too short.  Her Simply Sweets still fit great around the chest but she has shot up a few inches in the last year and are too short in length.  In the winter she wears leggings with them but it is tooooooo hotttt for leggings now.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Found new place have not ordered yet but I am thinking I will given them a try
lots of colors I have not seen:

http://www.fleecefarm.com/index.php...h=2_13&zenid=ad4b50520294b0972219bfa04dd152f6


----------



## squirrel

2cutekidz said:


> It sounds like your satin stitch didn't "catch" enough of the applique fabric.  Make sure your stitching is mainly on the applique fabric, not the background/base fabric.



I stitched it half and half, so if the needle was stitching straight it would outline the applique.  So I should be stitching it so the edge of the applique is just covered by the satin stitch?

What would be the best way to fix it?  Should I just do another satin stitch on the inside?  Stitch is cut out in a heart shape applique.


----------



## NaeNae

Okay I finished my great neice's pillowcase dress.  It is for her 1st birthday.
Would have gone together pretty quick if I had read the directions right and cut it out right.


----------



## GoofyG

NaeNae said:


> Okay I finished my great neice's pillowcase dress.  It is for her 1st birthday.
> Would have gone together pretty quick if I had read the directions right and cut it out right.



Turned out cute.  Won't be the 1st or last imte for you, LOL.

I wonder what it would look like with a ruffle instead, you know the one i'm talking about.

I guess i'm getting the bow tomorrow before the party!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

erikawolf2004 said:


> I just got my new toy today (Brother SE 400) and am itching to play with it, just have to decide which designs I want from HeatherSue
> 
> I need to pick up some t-shirts for my DD and my husband and myself, but not sure where I should go?  Joann's had a great deal on shirts, then Target and Old Navy carry plan ones I know, but I thought I saw a few people complain about the Old Navy ones a little while back, so I need some guidance.
> 
> Thanks, Erika




I like blanks at Old Navy as long as they are the thicker cotton tees and not the barely there burnout styles...those are not fun to embroider.


----------



## celerystalker

Why do I wait until the last minute to work on something? Argh! 
I'm trying to make a stuffed monster doll for a 1 year old's birthday party. I found a cute googly eye board book at JoAnn's for a dollar - it would be perfect if I could get it done! 
I'm trying to cut out eyes to sew on the face - I don't want to use buttons because he could chew them off, but I can't cut a decent circle! 
I'm trying to use a bobbin to trace around, but it's not working so well. 

In the meantime, my mom has me paranoid! It's for a pretty traditional Indian family - they are Hindu. 
My mom said what if the monster is not well received? 
I don't know much about the Hindu religion, so I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## jessica52877

Let me add on a few more pictures from my mini TR!

Here is my little jedi!






We went first thing and got all the kids a ticket to return later. Our return time was 2 pm! I love the getting picked randomly but this was good too. I would not like waiting in line. 

Then we ate at at sci fi for my birthday! It was my birthday that day!






The waiter was so kind and brought me a card out signed by all the waiters and a little sundae! I didn't expect it at all so it was a really nice surprise. Not the best picture, but I never take a good one anymore, so oh well!

Then we walked out and ran into another disser, mom2lln I think is her name here. She knew we were eating and I had just sent her a text to find out where she was! So, not totally random.






The kids played for a while (one is missing in that picture). Then she was going to wait for Wicket and Chewy so I said we would too! The kids got to play for a LONG time! It was the longest line in the world, even though it didn't look long at all!






Then on to R2MK and Jedi Mickey! We actually saw Goofy and Minnie first as Jill has left the line we were in with Wicket to get into the other. Then we ran over, got to see them and got right back in line again. They switched out so it was quite interesting trying to get who you wanted. A big guessing game!






After that we hit the Rock N Rollercoaster and then were out of there! We were exhausted! It was pretty late by then anyways, not that late, but probably 6.


----------



## 2cutekidz

squirrel said:


> I stitched it half and half, so if the needle was stitching straight it would outline the applique.  So I should be stitching it so the edge of the applique is just covered by the satin stitch?
> 
> What would be the best way to fix it?  Should I just do another satin stitch on the inside?  Stitch is cut out in a heart shape applique.





When I applique, the outside edge of my satin stitch just covers the edge of my applique fabric.  I try not to get any stitching on the background/base fabric. Makes for a nice clean edge to the applique.  Make sense??

I'd press the applique, to make sure it's still stuck down, then satin stich around the part that is coming up again.


----------



## squirrel

2cutekidz said:


> When I applique, the outside edge of my satin stitch just covers the edge of my applique fabric.  I try not to get any stitching on the background/base fabric. Makes for a nice clean edge to the applique.  Make sense??
> 
> I'd press the applique, to make sure it's still stuck down, then satin stich around the part that is coming up again.



Thanks, I must have missed it a few times in Heather Sue's tutorial.  I hope the other ones are okay that I did.  I have made quite a few now.

When I did the applique on the Simply Sweet, I did it before sewing the lining.  It's coming a part at the bottom of the heart and the side (curve of the heart).  The bottom part is the worst and it looks like it has started to fray the fabric, it's definately not stuck down.


----------



## SallyfromDE

jeniamt said:


> Thanks guys for your input.  I actually went to Walmart yesterday thinking they would have them.  No luck.  Our Walmart has a terrible kids clothes section.  They also didn't have one single solid colored tshirt for toddlers.  Crazy.  They do however have a fully stocked fabric section.
> 
> I also checked at Target a few days ago and they didn't have any solid colored ones.



We got some new colors in at Macy's for the little girl sizes.


----------



## woodkins

FINALLY.....I have completed a sewing project...I feel like I have had sewing ADD. Gianna wanted a Jessie custom to see TSM3 & for our trip at the end of Sept. For some reason it took me forever to finish it...I just kept putting it off and procrastinating. So here she is: my little cowgirl...


----------



## woodkins

squirrel said:


> Thanks, I must have missed it a few times in Heather Sue's tutorial.  I hope the other ones are okay that I did.  I have made quite a few now.
> 
> When I did the applique on the Simply Sweet, I did it before sewing the lining.  It's coming a part at the bottom of the heart and the side (curve of the heart).  The bottom part is the worst and it looks like it has started to fray the fabric, it's definately not stuck down.



To save the outfit can you stick the applique fabric back down with Fabri-tac and then use fray check on the edge?


----------



## ellenbenny

woodkins said:


> FINALLY.....I have completed a sewing project...I feel like I have had sewing ADD. Gianna wanted a Jessie custom to see TSM3 & for our trip at the end of Sept. For some reason it took me forever to finish it...I just kept putting it off and procrastinating. So here she is: my little cowgirl...



That is really cute!!


----------



## NaeNae

Well we finally made it to see Toy Story 3.  Enjoyed the movie but it was really trying.   This was the first time we had taken DGD4 to a movie and it didn't go very good!
Here's DGD4's outfit, she was already in meltdown mode.




It looks like several of us had the same idea.  Here is DGD6's Jessie dress.  I didn't get DGS2's shirt done yet so he had to wear a store bought shirt!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


>



Stealing this for my TR.  I couldn't remember who took it!


----------



## babynala

h518may said:


> I have made some things lately.  DS needed a shirt for Toy Story, and after I did Buzz he asked for his name on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I wanted to try out a pattern, thought I might use it for one of DD trip dresses.  I am not as happy with it's fit for DD, but the dress is cute.


Buzz came out cute, how sweet that he wanted his name on it too.  I like that dress but your DD must be so tiny, it is a little big.  I'm sure she will grow into it.



erikawolf2004 said:


> I just got my new toy today (Brother SE 400) and am itching to play with it, just have to decide which designs I want from HeatherSue
> 
> I need to pick up some t-shirts for my DD and my husband and myself, but not sure where I should go?  Joann's had a great deal on shirts, then Target and Old Navy carry plan ones I know, but I thought I saw a few people complain about the Old Navy ones a little while back, so I need some guidance.
> 
> Thanks, Erika


Congrats on your new toy.  It took me a few weeks before I got mine out of the box but I have been keeping it busy.  Just a note:  don't try to move a stray thread while your embroidery machine is stiching out a design.  Ouch!



NaeNae said:


> Okay I finished my great neice's pillowcase dress.  It is for her 1st birthday.
> Would have gone together pretty quick if I had read the directions right and cut it out right.


This came out great, I love the tie on the one side.  The color combination you chose came out great.  



jessica52877 said:


> Let me add on a few more pictures from my mini TR!
> 
> Here is my little jedi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went first thing and got all the kids a ticket to return later. Our return time was 2 pm! I love the getting picked randomly but this was good too. I would not like waiting in line.
> 
> Then we ate at at sci fi for my birthday! It was my birthday that day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The waiter was so kind and brought me a card out signed by all the waiters and a little sundae! I didn't expect it at all so it was a really nice surprise. Not the best picture, but I never take a good one anymore, so oh well!
> 
> Then we walked out and ran into another disser, mom2lln I think is her name here. She knew we were eating and I had just sent her a text to find out where she was! So, not totally random.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids played for a while (one is missing in that picture). Then she was going to wait for Wicket and Chewy so I said we would too! The kids got to play for a LONG time! It was the longest line in the world, even though it didn't look long at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on to R2MK and Jedi Mickey! We actually saw Goofy and Minnie first as Jill has left the line we were in with Wicket to get into the other. Then we ran over, got to see them and got right back in line again. They switched out so it was quite interesting trying to get who you wanted. A big guessing game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that we hit the Rock N Rollercoaster and then were out of there! We were exhausted! It was pretty late by then anyways, not that late, but probably 6.


Happy Belated Birthday.  Great pictures with all the characters.  Looks like you guys had a great time.  



woodkins said:


> FINALLY.....I have completed a sewing project...I feel like I have had sewing ADD. Gianna wanted a Jessie custom to see TSM3 & for our trip at the end of Sept. For some reason it took me forever to finish it...I just kept putting it off and procrastinating. So here she is: my little cowgirl...


LOVE this dress.  It is so cute.  My DD was really into Toy Story at the age of 3 so I have a special place in my heart for Jessie and the gang.  Great job.



NaeNae said:


> Well we finally made it to see Toy Story 3.  Enjoyed the movie but it was really trying.   This was the first time we had taken DGD4 to a movie and it didn't go very good!
> Here's DGD4's outfit, she was already in meltdown mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like several of us had the same idea.  Here is DGD6's Jessie dress.  I didn't get DGS2's shirt done yet so he had to wear a store bought shirt!


Love the A-line dress, it came out really cute.  I LOVE your Jessie dress too.  

You guys are so creative & talented. 
(sorry for not doing the thumbnails)


----------



## karamat

Granna4679 said:


> I am thinking about doing a craft booth at a fall festival.  I would be making children's clothes, overalls, Christmas aprons, and maybe some little things like crayon roll ups and bibs.  Has anyone here done a booth like this anywhere and what was your impression and is it worth it??



What festival are you thinking about doing?  I LOVE shopping at festivals!!


----------



## Granna4679

karamat said:


> What festival are you thinking about doing?  I LOVE shopping at festivals!!



I think it is called Vintage Harvest Festival in the Hwy 249 area in November.  I have a friend that sells on that auction site and we may go in together and do this one.  I am excited about it.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

woodkins said:


> FINALLY.....I have completed a sewing project...I feel like I have had sewing ADD. Gianna wanted a Jessie custom to see TSM3 & for our trip at the end of Sept. For some reason it took me forever to finish it...I just kept putting it off and procrastinating. So here she is: my little cowgirl...





NaeNae said:


> Well we finally made it to see Toy Story 3.  Enjoyed the movie but it was really trying.   This was the first time we had taken DGD4 to a movie and it didn't go very good!
> Here's DGD4's outfit, she was already in meltdown mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like several of us had the same idea.  Here is DGD6's Jessie dress.  I didn't get DGS2's shirt done yet so he had to wear a store bought shirt!



I am up early to work on our Toy Story shirts before we see the movie at 2:00 this afternoon.  These are so cute.  Very creative.
Thank you the inspiration!


----------



## ellenbenny

NaeNae said:


> Well we finally made it to see Toy Story 3.  Enjoyed the movie but it was really trying.   This was the first time we had taken DGD4 to a movie and it didn't go very good!
> Here's DGD4's outfit, she was already in meltdown mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like several of us had the same idea.  Here is DGD6's Jessie dress.  I didn't get DGS2's shirt done yet so he had to wear a store bought shirt!



Loving all the toy story outfits!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Granna4679 said:


> I think it is called Vintage Harvest Festival in the Hwy 249 area in November.  I have a friend that sells on that auction site and we may go in together and do this one.  I am excited about it.



That is super close to me! Good luck with your booth and maybe I will see you there!

Oh - and the Walmart in Tomball still has fabric - at least they did a few weeks ago - and no plans according to the employee to get rid of it at this time.


----------



## woodkins

NaeNae said:


> Well we finally made it to see Toy Story 3.  Enjoyed the movie but it was really trying.   This was the first time we had taken DGD4 to a movie and it didn't go very good!
> Here's DGD4's outfit, she was already in meltdown mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like several of us had the same idea.  Here is DGD6's Jessie dress.  I didn't get DGS2's shirt done yet so he had to wear a store bought shirt!



Great minds think alike  I actually like your Jessie SS dress better than mine, by since my dd is almost 8 I am not "allowed" LOL to do ruffled straps, etc. I have to make it as simple as possible or she will NOT wear it. Oh well. 

All of your sets came out awesome. Is your 4 yr old the one with sensory issues? Movie are really hard for kids with SID. There are actually movie theaters that do special seatings for kids with SID and spectrum disorders. I believe it is the AMC theaters. They show the movies with the lights on, lowered volume etc.


----------



## ncmomof2

woodkins said:


>





NaeNae said:


>



I love the TS dresses!  I think I need to buy some cow print for our trip this fall.


----------



## tricia

jessica52877 said:


> Let me add on a few more pictures from my mini TR!
> 
> Here is my little jedi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Lovin all the mini TR pics Jessica and Happy Belated Birthday.



woodkins said:


>



Looks great.



NaeNae said:


> It looks like several of us had the same idea.  Here is DGD6's Jessie dress.  I didn't get DGS2's shirt done yet so he had to wear a store bought shirt!



The customs look great, and your DGS doesn't look too upset about being in a store bought shirt (that first pic of him is adorable), I'm sure he'll get over it LOL.


----------



## Tweevil

I am not sure if you guys have seen this but it's a nice video of how to do a pillowcase dress using yardage intead of a case.  There are pattern templates and hints on how to do the bias tape. 

Nancy's notions did this for their dress for Africia drive going on....

http://www.nancysnotions.com/category/id/101962/102983.do?extid=100626


Hope this helps


----------



## NaeNae

woodkins said:


> Great minds think alike  I actually like your Jessie SS dress better than mine, by since my dd is almost 8 I am not "allowed" LOL to do ruffled straps, etc. I have to make it as simple as possible or she will NOT wear it. Oh well.
> 
> All of your sets came out awesome. Is your 4 yr old the one with sensory issues? Movie are really hard for kids with SID. There are actually movie theaters that do special seatings for kids with SID and spectrum disorders. I believe it is the AMC theaters. They show the movies with the lights on, lowered volume etc.




Your Jessie dress turned out great!  At least she let you make her something.  DGD6 had to have that dress and wouldn't settle for the bandana belt, it had to be the brown one.  So I had to figure out how I could make it.
Yes the 4 yr old is the one with sensory issues!  It was a nightmare with her.  Our local AMC theater had a special showing of TS but our free tickets were for the Warren theater.  We thought she would be okay, she watches movies here at the house all of the time.  She stayed in her seat pretty good but covered her ears several times.  The worst was when her mom went to get popcorn before the movie started.  She was having such a bad meltdown in my arms that a teacher of DGS2 saw us and came down to sit with DGS2 and DGD6 so I could leave the theater and try and find mom.  The theater was sold out so lots of people.  She had to make several potty breaks and went with her mom to get refills of popcorn and soda.  Next thing I know she's sitting back in her seat next to me, my phone buzzes and it's my daughter wanting to know if DGD4 is back in the theater with me.  She had run off, again, and my daughter didn't know where she was.  That stroller as a wheelchair is looking better and better on our Disneyworld trip next month!  She is such a flight risk!!  It had been suggested to us to use the stroller as a wheelchair but we didn't know.  Now we do!


----------



## jeniamt

Not sure where my quote went but I've loved seeing the Star Wars outfits in use.  I would love to go to WDW for Star Wars weekends but I'm not sure I could handle the heat.  We have have only ever gone to WDW in the winter months when we worry about it being too cold to use the pools!

I also  the Jessie outfits!  So cute!!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

woodkins said:


> FINALLY.....I have completed a sewing project...I feel like I have had sewing ADD. Gianna wanted a Jessie custom to see TSM3 & for our trip at the end of Sept. For some reason it took me forever to finish it...I just kept putting it off and procrastinating. So here she is: my little cowgirl...



I LOVE IT!!  She makes the perfect cowgirl



NaeNae said:


> Well we finally made it to see Toy Story 3.  Enjoyed the movie but it was really trying.   This was the first time we had taken DGD4 to a movie and it didn't go very good!
> Here's DGD4's outfit, she was already in meltdown mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like several of us had the same idea.  Here is DGD6's Jessie dress.  I didn't get DGS2's shirt done yet so he had to wear a store bought shirt!



Very cute!!  Sorry the first movie experience didn't go well, my little guy had that same issue back when we went to see Meet the Robinson's 



Tweevil said:


> I am not sure if you guys have seen this but it's a nice video of how to do a pillowcase dress using yardage intead of a case.  There are pattern templates and hints on how to do the bias tape.
> 
> Nancy's notions did this for their dress for Africia drive going on....
> 
> http://www.nancysnotions.com/category/id/101962/102983.do?extid=100626
> Hope this helps



Very cool, thanks for the link!!


----------



## livndisney

NaeNae said:


> Your Jessie dress turned out great!  At least she let you make her something.  DGD6 had to have that dress and wouldn't settle for the bandana belt, it had to be the brown one.  So I had to figure out how I could make it.
> Yes the 4 yr old is the one with sensory issues!  It was a nightmare with her.  Our local AMC theater had a special showing of TS but our free tickets were for the Warren theater.  We thought she would be okay, she watches movies here at the house all of the time.  She stayed in her seat pretty good but covered her ears several times.  The worst was when her mom went to get popcorn before the movie started.  She was having such a bad meltdown in my arms that a teacher of DGS2 saw us and came down to sit with DGS2 and DGD6 so I could leave the theater and try and find mom.  The theater was sold out so lots of people.  She had to make several potty breaks and went with her mom to get refills of popcorn and soda.  Next thing I know she's sitting back in her seat next to me, my phone buzzes and it's my daughter wanting to know if DGD4 is back in the theater with me.  She had run off, again, and my daughter didn't know where she was.  That stroller as a wheelchair is looking better and better on our Disneyworld trip next month!  She is such a flight risk!!  It had been suggested to us to use the stroller as a wheelchair but we didn't know.  Now we do!



I would like to suggest trying the sensory friendly movies shown at AMC. They are shown once a month and you can find the listings on the website. (Pleasure Island is one of the locations that offers this). They turn the volume way down and the lights don't go out.  

Wendy-M is working on her report for you


----------



## NaeNae

livndisney said:


> I would like to suggest trying the sensory friendly movies shown at AMC. They are shown once a month and you can find the listings on the website. (Pleasure Island is one of the locations that offers this). They turn the volume way down and the lights don't go out.
> 
> Wendy-M is working on her report for you



I promise you if and when we ever take her again it will be to the sensory friendly one.  I would be courious how much of a difference it would make.  We have an AMC just a couple of miles from us that had the sensory showing of TS.  Unfortunately for us our free tickets weren't to that theater.  I might have to look up the next SF movie and see about taking her to it.

Does M have sensory issues?  I was excited when you posted about the SF movies and immediately checked out our local theaters.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

NaeNae said:


> I promise you if and when we ever take her again it will be to the sensory friendly one.  I would be courious how much of a difference it would make.  We have an AMC just a couple of miles from us that had the sensory showing of TS.  Unfortunately for us our free tickets weren't to that theater.  I might have to look up the next SF movie and see about taking her to it.
> 
> Does M have sensory issues?  I was excited when you posted about the SF movies and immediately checked out our local theaters.  Thanks for the post.



DS hated the sensory movies as they are loud and it was too bright for him.  I try to take him to the earliest showing as it is less people.


----------



## livndisney

NaeNae said:


> I promise you if and when we ever take her again it will be to the sensory friendly one.  I would be courious how much of a difference it would make.  We have an AMC just a couple of miles from us that had the sensory showing of TS.  Unfortunately for us our free tickets weren't to that theater.  I might have to look up the next SF movie and see about taking her to it.
> 
> Does M have sensory issues?  I was excited when you posted about the SF movies and immediately checked out our local theaters.  Thanks for the post.



Sending you a PM


----------



## livndisney

itsheresomewhere said:


> DS hated the sensory movies as they are loud and it was too bright for him.  I try to take him to the earliest showing as it is less people.



I would speak to the theater. AMC is very commited to showing these movies. The theater I was in yesterday had a manager in the theater to make sure the lights and the sound were ok. A parent asked that the sound be turned down and it was immediately.


----------



## Granna4679

WDWAtLast said:


> That is super close to me! Good luck with your booth and maybe I will see you there!
> 
> Oh - and the Walmart in Tomball still has fabric - at least they did a few weeks ago - and no plans according to the employee to get rid of it at this time.



Thank you.  I hope we get to meet.  That would be great.  
I had heard that that Walmart still had fabric.  I am quite a ways from there (Humble) but my daughter lives out that way so I am there pretty often.  I will have to check it out SOON.


----------



## woodkins

NaeNae said:


> Your Jessie dress turned out great!  At least she let you make her something.  DGD6 had to have that dress and wouldn't settle for the bandana belt, it had to be the brown one.  So I had to figure out how I could make it.
> Yes the 4 yr old is the one with sensory issues!  It was a nightmare with her.  Our local AMC theater had a special showing of TS but our free tickets were for the Warren theater.  We thought she would be okay, she watches movies here at the house all of the time.  She stayed in her seat pretty good but covered her ears several times.  The worst was when her mom went to get popcorn before the movie started.  She was having such a bad meltdown in my arms that a teacher of DGS2 saw us and came down to sit with DGS2 and DGD6 so I could leave the theater and try and find mom.  The theater was sold out so lots of people.  She had to make several potty breaks and went with her mom to get refills of popcorn and soda.  Next thing I know she's sitting back in her seat next to me, my phone buzzes and it's my daughter wanting to know if DGD4 is back in the theater with me.  She had run off, again, and my daughter didn't know where she was.  That stroller as a wheelchair is looking better and better on our Disneyworld trip next month!  She is such a flight risk!!  It had been suggested to us to use the stroller as a wheelchair but we didn't know.  Now we do!



We have always used the stroller as a wheelchair and it was a HUGE help to us, as not only containing her, but giving her an enclosed place to decompress and essentially hide. We own the Baby Jogger City Elite/Classic and the hood completely encloses the seat so you can't even see her. Now that she is almost 8 I don't think we will be using the stroller anymore, but believe it or not she has asked to bring it on our Sept trip. I think for her it is a safe place and she is worried about not having one. I may just bring it even if we use it to carry our stuff. If people want to stare and point fingers at our big kid in a stroller than so be it


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

A dear friend of mine is in need of a custom wet suit of sorts. He dives under his boat to work on it and it would protect him from jellyfish stings. Just needs a thin lycra suit. I cannot make it as I don't have a surger. Anyone interested?


----------



## NiniMorris

woodkins said:


> We have always used the stroller as a wheelchair and it was a HUGE help to us, as not only containing her, but giving her an enclosed place to decompress and essentially hide. We own the Baby Jogger City Elite/Classic and the hood completely encloses the seat so you can't even see her. Now that she is almost 8 I don't think we will be using the stroller anymore, but believe it or not she has asked to bring it on our Sept trip. I think for her it is a safe place and she is worried about not having one. I may just bring it even if we use it to carry our stuff. If people want to stare and point fingers at our big kid in a stroller than so be it



We are going to rent a Special Needs stroller form Orlando Stroller Rentals this year. We use the GAC with stroller as wheelchair....and I can't imagine going any other way!  It protects DS...from ME! He knows if things start getting bad all he has to do is go in and hide.  And it keeps me from getting angry at him...I know bad momma!

Seriously, it keeps every ones nerves at an even keel...not just his.  Last year we only had one major and one minor meltdown.  A vast improvement over the previous year where we had several each day!  (Several times my husband and DD just kept walking like they didn't even know us! )


Nini


----------



## itsheresomewhere

livndisney said:


> I would speak to the theater. AMC is very commited to showing these movies. The theater I was in yesterday had a manager in the theater to make sure the lights and the sound were ok. A parent asked that the sound be turned down and it was immediately.



Sadly, it was the patrons that were too loud.  One kid sounded like a bird and rat were fighting.  Some were squealing very loud.  I am told the one two hours away is nicer.


----------



## DisneyJules

Hello sewing friends 

I am looking for my very first sewing machine and I'm not sure which one to go with. I found a Pfaff Hobby 1122, the other day at a local shop. It seems to be a well made sewing machine. Because I'm starting out and don't know a whole lot about different models, I noticed that it does not have "adjustable presser foot pressure for even fabric feed..." What is this and do I need it? Anyway, I posted this on the community board and was advised to stop by here and get some advice, which would certainly be welcome!


----------



## squirrel

DisneyJules said:


> Hello sewing friends
> 
> I am looking for my very first sewing machine and I'm not sure which one to go with. I found a Pfaff Hobby 1122, the other day at a local shop. It seems to be a well made sewing machine. Because I'm starting out and don't know a whole lot about different models, I noticed that it does not have "adjustable presser foot pressure for even fabric feed..." What is this and do I need it? Anyway, I posted this on the community board and was advised to stop by here and get some advice, which would certainly be welcome!



I'm more of a beginner at sewing compared to most on the Disboutique's, but I would have to go with a Brother if choosing a new machine.  I have a Brother that my mom purchased when I was little and it's still working fine.  Even the bobin winder is still working.  Someone posted a while back that it usually breaks first.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

DisneyJules said:


> Hello sewing friends
> 
> I am looking for my very first sewing machine and I'm not sure which one to go with. I found a Pfaff Hobby 1122, the other day at a local shop. It seems to be a well made sewing machine. Because I'm starting out and don't know a whole lot about different models, I noticed that it does not have "adjustable presser foot pressure for even fabric feed..." What is this and do I need it? Anyway, I posted this on the community board and was advised to stop by here and get some advice, which would certainly be welcome!



I also recommend Brother. I am a beginner as well, I didn't even take Home Ec in high school! LoL. I bought the Brother Project Runway machine a couple of years ago from WalMart. I have since upgraded to a Brother embroidery/sewing combo, and I love it as well. Good luck in your search!


----------



## babynala

woodkins said:


> We have always used the stroller as a wheelchair and it was a HUGE help to us, as not only containing her, but giving her an enclosed place to decompress and essentially hide. We own the Baby Jogger City Elite/Classic and the hood completely encloses the seat so you can't even see her. Now that she is almost 8 I don't think we will be using the stroller anymore, but believe it or not she has asked to bring it on our Sept trip. I think for her it is a safe place and she is worried about not having one. I may just bring it even if we use it to carry our stuff. If people want to stare and point fingers at our big kid in a stroller than so be it


The only people pointing fingers are the ones saying "I wish we brought our stroller" for our big kid!  Do what is going to be best for your family and enjoy your trip.  I'll probably bring a stroller to Disney World forever, just so I have a place to put all the stuff I drag into the parks.


----------



## babynala

DisneyJules said:


> Hello sewing friends
> 
> I am looking for my very first sewing machine and I'm not sure which one to go with. I found a Pfaff Hobby 1122, the other day at a local shop. It seems to be a well made sewing machine. Because I'm starting out and don't know a whole lot about different models, I noticed that it does not have "adjustable presser foot pressure for even fabric feed..." What is this and do I need it? Anyway, I posted this on the community board and was advised to stop by here and get some advice, which would certainly be welcome!



I'm not that good at sewing and I am not familiar with the Pfaff brand but I think "adjustable presser foot pressure for even fabric feed" is not something you have to have for a first sewing machine.  I have heard lots of great things about the Brother brand, they seem to be easy to use and have lots of nice features for the price.  If the store where you want to buy your Pfaff offers classes and an introduction to your new machine then that is a great added benefit.  

Good luck with your new machine and don't forget to come back and show us what you make!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

froggy33 said:


> I've also finally gotten around to using my new embroidery machine!  I got the PE770 from HSN.  It only sat around for a week - I was just too busy to use it!  But now I'm on a role!  I will still use my regular machine for some applique (depending on size), but wow I love this machine and Heather's designs!!!  It's just so much faster!  Now I just need to work up the nerve to do T-shirts.  Any hints??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I bought the animals from Heather too.  I am planning on making something for my girls to wear to AK with them.  I just need to find the time! i still need to do their July 4th outfits too!!!!


----------



## TinaLala

DisneyJules said:


> Hello sewing friends
> 
> I am looking for my very first sewing machine and I'm not sure which one to go with. I found a Pfaff Hobby 1122, the other day at a local shop. It seems to be a well made sewing machine. Because I'm starting out and don't know a whole lot about different models, I noticed that it does not have "adjustable presser foot pressure for even fabric feed..." What is this and do I need it? Anyway, I posted this on the community board and was advised to stop by here and get some advice, which would certainly be welcome!



I would go for a Brother one also, they're reasonally priced, have some great options that you can really use and are long lasting for the price.  If you're just starting you really only need to worry about sewing straight lines.  Eventually you'll want an embroidery machine and that's where the big bucks starting coming into play.


----------



## i12go2wdw

I know I don't post very often but I read and drool over everything on this thread, I will have some things to show soon. Our trip is coming up in 51 days (or 37 work days). But the reason I am posting now is that I found something in Joann's this weekend when I took a trip down south (that is what we call your US) to do some shopping. They had these great t-shirts that you can colour (that is how we spell color) and they were like Disney colouring book pages with all kinds of images to colour on each shirt. They had Mickey and Minnie, Toy Story, Princesses, and Fairies. They were $8 each and they had sew on badges to go with them with all kinds of characters. I got them for my kids to colour on the plane then they can wear them one day and even get the characters to sign them!! Should keep them busy for a while.


----------



## visitingapril09

i12go2wdw said:


> I know I don't post very often but I read and drool over everything on this thread, I will have some things to show soon. Our trip is coming up in 51 days (or 37 work days). But the reason I am posting now is that I found something in Joann's this weekend when I took a trip down south (that is what we call your US) to do some shopping. They had these great t-shirts that you can colour (that is how we spell color) and they were like Disney colouring book pages with all kinds of images to colour on each shirt. They had Mickey and Minnie, Toy Story, Princesses, and Fairies. They were $8 each and they had sew on badges to go with them with all kinds of characters. I got them for my kids to colour on the plane then they can wear them one day and even get the characters to sign them!! Should keep them busy for a while.



Good morning stranger! Haven't 'talked' to you in a while. So you caved and went down to Joann's did you!! 

Those sound great. I will look when I am down there next. 

Can't wait to see photos of the creations you are making!


----------



## thebeesknees

i12go2wdw said:


> I know I don't post very often but I read and drool over everything on this thread, I will have some things to show soon. Our trip is coming up in 51 days (or 37 work days). But the reason I am posting now is that I found something in Joann's this weekend when I took a trip down south (that is what we call your US) to do some shopping. They had these great t-shirts that you can colour (that is how we spell color) and they were like Disney colouring book pages with all kinds of images to colour on each shirt. They had Mickey and Minnie, Toy Story, Princesses, and Fairies. They were $8 each and they had sew on badges to go with them with all kinds of characters. I got them for my kids to colour on the plane then they can wear them one day and even get the characters to sign them!! Should keep them busy for a while.



I saw those last week, too! Looked like a lot of fun and sounds like the perfect way to keep them busy on the plane. Ours had a Winnie-the-Pooh one, too. My kids were begging for them, but we don't have a trip planned for at least another year, so I didn't get them, but your idea of having them do them on the plane is tempting. I may just have to go back a get a few to stash away for next year (or whenever we make it back)!


----------



## InkspressYourself

woodkins said:


> We have always used the stroller as a wheelchair and it was a HUGE help to us, as not only containing her, but giving her an enclosed place to decompress and essentially hide. We own the Baby Jogger City Elite/Classic and the hood completely encloses the seat so you can't even see her. Now that she is almost 8 I don't think we will be using the stroller anymore, but believe it or not she has asked to bring it on our Sept trip. I think for her it is a safe place and she is worried about not having one. I may just bring it even if we use it to carry our stuff. If people want to stare and point fingers at our big kid in a stroller than so be it


I can't imagine people would even notice your child in a stroller.  Maybe I'm just self absorbed, but I've been too busy having fun and watching my own kids to worry about how other people are coping.  I'd rather have a stroller and not need it than need one and not have it.  Been there, done that.



NaeNae said:


> Okay I finished my great neice's pillowcase dress.  It is for her 1st birthday.
> Would have gone together pretty quick if I had read the directions right and cut it out right.


This looks great.  I wont take it personally that you went against my sugestion

Dawn


----------



## InkspressYourself

Here are the some of the towels I made for my friends dd's birthday.  They were a big hit with the kids and parents.


----------



## jeniamt

Have I mentioned before how much I HATE sewing princess eyes.  I'm working on a Belle for a big give and the eyes on her might just send me over the edge.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  Lisa's eyes always look so perfect... if you are around here... do you have any secrets?  I'll post on FB as well to see if I can find her.



DisneyJules said:


> Hello sewing friends
> 
> I am looking for my very first sewing machine and I'm not sure which one to go with. I found a Pfaff Hobby 1122, the other day at a local shop. It seems to be a well made sewing machine. Because I'm starting out and don't know a whole lot about different models, I noticed that it does not have "adjustable presser foot pressure for even fabric feed..." What is this and do I need it? Anyway, I posted this on the community board and was advised to stop by here and get some advice, which would certainly be welcome!



I'm teaching my DD10's bff to sew today.  She brought her new machine and its the same machine you referred to.  There are a couple of things that are driving me crazy with it but that is probably just b/c its different than mine.  For example, to raise the presser foot you have to reach in with your right hand rather than going behind the presser foot with your left.  I could see this being tough if you have a lot of fabric bunched in to the right side of your needle/presser foot.  Plus it just seems awkward to me.  The machine also does not have a way to keep the needle in the down position when you stop sewing.  I would find this super difficult when doing appliques.  I guess you would just have to use the hand wheel more than I currently do.  I know her mom did a ton of research and this was the choice she made so I'm sure it must be a good machine.  It does have all metal parts which repair guys will tell you is critical.  Like I said, just different from what I'm used to. I've been sewing on the same 'ol Bernina for 15 years now.  I say, try it out and if it feels good to you, go for it!


----------



## DisneyKings

I may have a good tip--haven't had a chance to try stitching it out since my emb machine is acting up (has some burrs that are cutting the thread).  I found a free Disney font download here: http://www.urbanfonts.com/fonts/Walt_Disney.htm .  I've downloaded it & since it is a truetype font, you can pull it up to use in ERA (the free program that has been posted before).  I pulled it up in there (scroll down under the script fonts) & you can alter the size of the font & it looks like it would stitch out fine 

While looking for that I also found someone that has too much time on their hands!  They have documented which fonts are used in all different areas of WDW.  Might come in handy if doing specific customs...  http://mickeyavenue.com/fonts/disney-fonts-list/#freewareFonts  I haven't downloaded any of them though.

Hope this can help someone!


----------



## froggy33

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I bought the animals from Heather too.  I am planning on making something for my girls to wear to AK with them.  I just need to find the time! i still need to do their July 4th outfits too!!!!


They turn out so great!!  I did these 6 by machine, but then did a big giraffe 'by hand".  I LOVE using my machine!!



jeniamt said:


> Have I mentioned before how much I HATE sewing princess eyes.  I'm working on a Belle for a big give and the eyes on her might just send me over the edge.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  Lisa's eyes always look so perfect... if you are around here... do you have any secrets?  I'll post on FB as well to see if I can find her.



Here's a big tip (and I think Lisa does this as well).  For most facial features - eyes especially on any applique "by hand" that I do I use PAINT!  So much better, and you really can't tell (except up close of course).  Lisa told me she mostly use deco art so soft I believe.  I have some of this and also just some tulip fabric paint.  Just paint it on and then set it with the iron.

Good luck!


----------



## NiniMorris

I know this has been discussed before. But somehow when I search I can never find what I want...and I get sidetracked by things I wasn't looking for...like the dog in UP...Squirrel!

Anyway, I am trying to make a 'badge' or 'patch' out of an embroidery design to sew onto a T shirt later.  I've tried wash away stabilizer...pulled too much and came apart from the hoop...so I tried tear away...same result.

So, I saw the Badgemaster stuff...seems that is what it is designed for.  But I worry about it becoming too stiff...I am remembering all those days of trying to sew on scout badges by hand....

So, what is it that you use?  Is it a combination of wash away and tear away?  (I haven't tried that yet....)


Thanks..


Nini


----------



## jeniamt

froggy33 said:


> They turn out so great!!  I did these 6 by machine, but then did a big giraffe 'by hand".  I LOVE using my machine!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a big tip (and I think Lisa does this as well).  For most facial features - eyes especially on any applique "by hand" that I do I use PAINT!  So much better, and you really can't tell (except up close of course).  Lisa told me she mostly use deco art so soft I believe.  I have some of this and also just some tulip fabric paint.  Just paint it on and then set it with the iron.
> 
> Good luck!



 I thought about painting it and should have asked about the paint before I cut everything out and started sewing.  Next time I will definitely do that instead of trying to attach all these tiny little pieces!

Okay, I just need to complain for a minute.  My DD10's friend who I'm teaching to sew, I'm also babysitting all week while her parents are at work.  I'm also feeding her and paying for pool passes, movie tickets, etc for this week.  Not too big of a deal but.... her dad asked me to help her sew a tent pole bag for his scout troop.  I thought, okay... I guess I can do that.  But, he shows up with the poles and they are 14 feet long!!!    He wants pockets and handles and the thing needs to be sturdy enough to be strapped to a car roof.  This isn't something she can do so that means its up to me.  I SEW CHILDREN'S CLOTHING!!!!  I like little pieces of fabric that I can lay out on my little cutting mat, not huge pieces that I will have to lay out on the sidewalk.  Ugh.  I never agreed to making this so I'm not sure how I say no to it.   More than that, they expected me to go to the fabric store to buy the supplies.  I did say no to that 'cause there is no way I'm taking 5 kids to JoAnn's!  

Thanks for listening, I'm already feeling better!


----------



## teresajoy

3girlsfun said:


> Ladies, I am desperate.....I am not sure if I imagined this or not, but, at one point wasn't there a posting showing a "weighted blanket?"  My ODD is having a rough time with her sensory disorder lately, and I really need to get to one of the bought or made for her ASAP!!!  Thanks!
> 
> I did a search, but there are tons of posts popping up...unless someone can tell me a better way to search.
> 
> Thank you so much ladies!
> 
> BTW, I bought the material to do Minnie shirts soon, just have to find the t-shirts for my 3 girls now, and my SIL is going to teach me the process, I can't wait! I will post on here as soon as we do them. (Right now I am just waiting for my ODD to have a good enough day that we can leave the house.)



It's in the bookmarks, in the quilt and blanket section. Also, if you are searching for something in a certain thread, make sure you use the "search thread" option instead of the search that searches the entire Disboards.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Loving all the great stuff made lately - Gabriel is so adorable! I have such bad baby fever!
> 
> 
> Update on my Dad - He had surgery yesterday - fatty tumor is what the surgeon said - because dad has an iodine allergy they couldn't do his ct scan with iv dye so we were all suprised that what we expected to be baseball size was actually the size of a grapefruit and the surgeon said it had fingers and tentacles. Dad came home yesterday, He has a JP drain for a week and was told he could not work til the drain is out. He was not pleased. He is self employed and is worried about upsetting his customers. We told him they will understand. He was not expecting this he thought it would just be a cut and some stitches. Not this big bulky bandage and a drain. I haven't even seen the insicion yet but th drain is doing fine. Thank you all ladies for the support through this. Dad is never sick or  anything so this was a bit trying on everyone. Now I hope he will slow down a little a really enjoy our vacation in November - we are taking my parents with us to WDW & US --- split stay SSR & AKV! We go oct31- nov 9 - I will meet them there after the breast cancer 3-day in Tampa oct 29, 30 & 31!



I hope he heals up quickly. I'm sure his customers understand!  (I had to look up what fingers and tentacles on a tumor were!)



ncmomof2 said:


> A quick opinion question.  I am making my daughter a Chef Mickey dress.  I want it to have an apron.  Should I sew it on or keep it seperate?  I go back and forth because I wonder if she will want to wear it later if it is sew on to the dress.  But I am wondering if it will be a pain if it is just tied on.  Now this is for the day we arive so we will not be going to the parks, and I can keep it in a bag on the flight.  What do you all think?



I know I'm a bit late here, but I made Lydia the Precious Dress with an unattached apron. I have to say it drives me a bit nuts because is alway riding up or down! If you make the apron detached, it would be a good idea ot put some belt loops on the dress to help keep it in place. 



jessica52877 said:


> WOW! It worked! Thanks Teresa! I went back and RE read (although I swore I read them a million times before) and wasn't clicking the little image link in my reply! Here come tons of pictures!



YAY!!! I'm glad it worked!!!! I'll let you in on a little secret too, so you don't think you are completely nuts! I went in a few weeks ago and tweeked the directions to make it more clear. I noticed that many people were copying the wrong link from Facebook, so I tried to make it more clear. 



jessica52877 said:


> More later. That is enough oversized pictures for the moment! Any way to make them smaller pulling them from facebook?



I like them this size! 



jessica52877 said:


> Wow! Teresa, I am easily amused but just used your method for this picture too!



I am easily amused too, so I understand your excitement! 



RMAMom said:


> I miss them terribly! I am hoping to get 4th of July outfits done this weekend and then I'll ship them to OK on Monday! As I've said before working really cuts into my sewing time!!!!!
> OK I'm off to catch up on what you've all been doing!



What is there not to like about this dress? I seriously gasped when I saw the picture, it is so cute! I really love it! 



mirandag819 said:


> Ok this is going to sound so stupid I'm sure, but I have never actually measured my hoop, or noticed. It is a Brother PE 700 II and Brother said it was a 5x7 hoop so I never questioned it. Well I needed to put an applique on a piece of fabric that is like 7x8, well when I hooped it I realized the piece wasn't big enough to hoop....well I just assumed I cut wrong, but when I double checked and actually measured the available area inside my hoop the available space is more like 6 x 8.5 ....ok here is the dumb question, this is the hoop that came with my machine saying 5x7..... I've seen some 6 x 8 designs before, would these work in my hoop, or will the machine reject anything larger then a 5 x 7? Anyone know or do I need to test it on my own lol? If it will actually work I think I would jump for joy, I know it isn't a ton bigger, but still I have hoop envy so even just getting a little bit bigger would thrill me!


yep, like everyone else said, the hoop is bigger than the sewing area. My 4X4 has a 5x7 hoop. 



squirrel said:


> I was told at Jo-Ann's that when making a dress using a T-shirt for the top and adding a skirt I don't have to gather the skirt I can just stretch the T-shirt and sew it.  I said won't that stretch the shirt and the lady told me it will go back to it's regular shape.  Is she right?  Or should I gather it like I did the last time?


I think they are nuts. 





gaucho2000 said:


> I have been a member of the disboards for a while but I mostly hang out in the Disneyland section since we're from CA. We are planning a Disney Cruise in 2012 to celebrate our 10th anniversary (our honeymoon was on the DCL) so I've been starting to read the WDW threads more. I came across this thread and was delighted to find it. I made customs for my girls for our recent Disneyland trip and I would love to share. I am by no means an expert but I like what I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!




 !!!!!  These outfits are adorable!!! I would love to see bigger pictures. 




woodkins said:


> FINALLY.....I have completed a sewing project...I feel like I have had sewing ADD. Gianna wanted a Jessie custom to see TSM3 & for our trip at the end of Sept. For some reason it took me forever to finish it...I just kept putting it off and procrastinating. So here she is: my little cowgirl...



I love this!!! Your daughter and the outfita are too cute!  I had an idea like this for a Jessie outfit too! Did I see this somewhere already and just forget? 


NaeNae said:


> Well we finally made it to see Toy Story 3.  Enjoyed the movie but it was really trying.   This was the first time we had taken DGD4 to a movie and it didn't go very good!
> Here's DGD4's outfit, she was already in meltdown mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like several of us had the same idea.  Here is DGD6's Jessie dress.  I didn't get DGS2's shirt done yet so he had to wear a store bought shirt!




I love all the outfits!!! And is that the baby!!???!! Because if it is he is getting much too big! I love your Jessie outfit too! So cute! 


DisneyJules said:


> Hello sewing friends
> 
> I am looking for my very first sewing machine and I'm not sure which one to go with. I found a Pfaff Hobby 1122, the other day at a local shop. It seems to be a well made sewing machine. Because I'm starting out and don't know a whole lot about different models, I noticed that it does not have "adjustable presser foot pressure for even fabric feed..." What is this and do I need it? Anyway, I posted this on the community board and was advised to stop by here and get some advice, which would certainly be welcome!



I like the adjustable presser foot, I use that quite a bit for sewing different weight fabrics. 



babynala said:


> The only people pointing fingers are the ones saying "I wish we brought our stroller" for our big kid!  Do what is going to be best for your family and enjoy your trip.  I'll probably bring a stroller to Disney World forever, just so I have a place to put all the stuff I drag into the parks.



I love the stroller to put things in too! 


jeniamt said:


> I thought about painting it and should have asked about the paint before I cut everything out and started sewing.  Next time I will definitely do that instead of trying to attach all these tiny little pieces!
> 
> Okay, I just need to complain for a minute.  My DD10's friend who I'm teaching to sew, I'm also babysitting all week while her parents are at work.  I'm also feeding her and paying for pool passes, movie tickets, etc for this week.  Not too big of a deal but.... her dad asked me to help her sew a tent pole bag for his scout troop.  I thought, okay... I guess I can do that.  But, he shows up with the poles and they are 14 feet long!!!    He wants pockets and handles and the thing needs to be sturdy enough to be strapped to a car roof.  This isn't something she can do so that means its up to me.  I SEW CHILDREN'S CLOTHING!!!!  I like little pieces of fabric that I can lay out on my little cutting mat, not huge pieces that I will have to lay out on the sidewalk.  Ugh.  I never agreed to making this so I'm not sure how I say no to it.   More than that, they expected me to go to the fabric store to buy the supplies.  I did say no to that 'cause there is no way I'm taking 5 kids to JoAnn's!
> 
> Thanks for listening, I'm already feeling better!



WOW! I would say no, just because that isn't going to be good for your machine. It could cause some major problems if it is too heavy. I once tried to sew on a blanket, and it messed up the timing in my machine. It cost a lot of money to get it fixed. Just tell him you don't have the type of machine to sew something that large.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> I know this has been discussed before. But somehow when I search I can never find what I want...and I get sidetracked by things I wasn't looking for...like the dog in UP...Squirrel!
> 
> Anyway, I am trying to make a 'badge' or 'patch' out of an embroidery design to sew onto a T shirt later.  I've tried wash away stabilizer...pulled too much and came apart from the hoop...so I tried tear away...same result.
> 
> So, I saw the Badgemaster stuff...seems that is what it is designed for.  But I worry about it becoming too stiff...I am remembering all those days of trying to sew on scout badges by hand....
> 
> So, what is it that you use?  Is it a combination of wash away and tear away?  (I haven't tried that yet....)
> 
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm curious, were you using a thicker wash-away?  I've had pretty good luck with that, but I do use two layers of the thicker stuff.  I've never found it in a package like the Sulky stabilizers come in, I get it by the yard at a sewing shop here in town.  I'm not sure if a Hancock or Jo-Anns would have it by the yard or not


----------



## erikawolf2004

TinaLala said:


> I would go for a Brother one also, they're reasonally priced, have some great options that you can really use and are long lasting for the price.  If you're just starting you really only need to worry about sewing straight lines.  Eventually you'll want an embroidery machine and that's where the big bucks starting coming into play.



I just recieved my new Brother SE 400 Sewing/embroidery combo on Friday, it was originally $899 and is on sale on Amazon for $397, can't wait to get some designs to start playing.  If you are thinking about a combo I think this is a great deal and it seems like people love their Brothers.


----------



## NaeNae

teresajoy said:


> :I love this!!! Your daughter and the outfita are too cute!  I had an idea like this for a Jessie outfit too! Did I see this somewhere already and just forget?
> 
> 
> I love all the outfits!!! And is that the baby!!???!! Because if it is he is getting much too big! I love your Jessie outfit too! So cute!



Yes, you had seen the idea for the Jessie dress.  As far as I know the original idea came from Ollie Girl Boutique.

Yes, that is the baby!  He turned 2 in May.  They are all growing up too fast!


----------



## clhemsath

Hello ALL!!!

I tried to start this post last night, but I was just too tired!  We are back from our three days in WDW and our 5 night cruise on the Disney Wonder.  I could not have had a better time.  And thanks to all of you for the inspiration, we got multiple compliments on all of the outfits.  On the cruise, I even had people tracking me down to see what the girls were wearing that day...

Here are some of the pictures:

Our first day at Magic Kingdom





Dinner that night with the stepsisters.  They were fantastic and even Prince Charming was AWESOME about their outfits.  





Second Day at Hollywood Studios:





Cruise Day 1 - Before boarding with Mickey




Bella was STILL doing her stepsisters pose three days later

I will post some more later.  Thanks again


----------



## tmh0206

jeniamt said:


> I thought about painting it and should have asked about the paint before I cut everything out and started sewing.  Next time I will definitely do that instead of trying to attach all these tiny little pieces!
> 
> Okay, I just need to complain for a minute.  My DD10's friend who I'm teaching to sew, I'm also babysitting all week while her parents are at work.  I'm also feeding her and paying for pool passes, movie tickets, etc for this week.  Not too big of a deal but.... her dad asked me to help her sew a tent pole bag for his scout troop.  I thought, okay... I guess I can do that.  But, he shows up with the poles and they are 14 feet long!!!    He wants pockets and handles and the thing needs to be sturdy enough to be strapped to a car roof.  This isn't something she can do so that means its up to me.  I SEW CHILDREN'S CLOTHING!!!!  I like little pieces of fabric that I can lay out on my little cutting mat, not huge pieces that I will have to lay out on the sidewalk.  Ugh.  I never agreed to making this so I'm not sure how I say no to it.   More than that, they expected me to go to the fabric store to buy the supplies.  I did say no to that 'cause there is no way I'm taking 5 kids to JoAnn's!
> 
> Thanks for listening, I'm already feeling better!



I think I would politely explain that I was not equipped to handle such a huge project and suggest that they maybe find someone who already has the supplies and equipment/space to do such a large project.  that way they will think you are upset because you couldnt help them out, but still saying no respectfully.


----------



## jeniamt

Thanks guys for the moral support!  The mom is picking up this afternoon and I think I can talk to her about it.  Messing up my machine is a big issue.  I really do think they think there daughter can sew it with just "a little" help from me.  

Also, thanks for the advice regarding the princess eyes.  I finished the applique and the eyes only look a little wonky!  I wouldn't give it a second thought for my own DD but since its for a Big Give I'm being a little more of a perfectionist!  Oh, and the bottom 2 inches won't be seen once I put the dress together.


----------



## teresajoy

clhemsath said:


> Hello ALL!!!
> 
> I tried to start this post last night, but I was just too tired!  We are back from our three days in WDW and our 5 night cruise on the Disney Wonder.  I could not have had a better time.  And thanks to all of you for the inspiration, we got multiple compliments on all of the outfits.  On the cruise, I even had people tracking me down to see what the girls were wearing that day...
> 
> Here are some of the pictures:
> 
> Our first day at Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner that night with the stepsisters.  They were fantastic and even Prince Charming was AWESOME about their outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Day at Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise Day 1 - Before boarding with Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella was STILL doing her stepsisters pose three days later
> 
> I will post some more later.  Thanks again



That's it! Yours was the jessie I must have seen! All the outfits are absolutely adorable! I'm glad you had such a fabulous time! It looks like they have a different Prince Charming now. 



NaeNae said:


> Yes, you had seen the idea for the Jessie dress.  As far as I know the original idea came from Ollie Girl Boutique.
> 
> Yes, that is the baby!  He turned 2 in May.  They are all growing up too fast!


I can't believe he is 2 already!


----------



## SallyfromDE

i12go2wdw said:


> I know I don't post very often but I read and drool over everything on this thread, I will have some things to show soon. Our trip is coming up in 51 days (or 37 work days). But the reason I am posting now is that I found something in Joann's this weekend when I took a trip down south (that is what we call your US) to do some shopping. They had these great t-shirts that you can colour (that is how we spell color) and they were like Disney colouring book pages with all kinds of images to colour on each shirt. They had Mickey and Minnie, Toy Story, Princesses, and Fairies. They were $8 each and they had sew on badges to go with them with all kinds of characters. I got them for my kids to colour on the plane then they can wear them one day and even get the characters to sign them!! Should keep them busy for a while.



Be sure to heat press them before the kids wear them, or they might get crayon all over themselves. And you can have them color them over if they get a faded look to them, from washing. 



DisneyJules said:


> Hello sewing friends
> 
> I am looking for my very first sewing machine and I'm not sure which one to go with. I found a Pfaff Hobby 1122, the other day at a local shop. It seems to be a well made sewing machine. Because I'm starting out and don't know a whole lot about different models, I noticed that it does not have "adjustable presser foot pressure for even fabric feed..." What is this and do I need it? Anyway, I posted this on the community board and was advised to stop by here and get some advice, which would certainly be welcome!



I've never used Pfaff, but aren't they a nice heavy machine? I had a Brother that every recommended, the CS6000i, and I loved it. At least for the 3 months I had it before the whole feed dog contraption fell out. It cost more to repair it, then to buy a new machine. I bought a used Janome, that someone traded in on an upgrade and I love it!!! It's all what you get used to. For years I'd never used anything but a Singer.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

DisneyJules said:


> Hello sewing friends
> 
> I am looking for my very first sewing machine and I'm not sure which one to go with. I found a Pfaff Hobby 1122, the other day at a local shop. It seems to be a well made sewing machine. Because I'm starting out and don't know a whole lot about different models, I noticed that it does not have "adjustable presser foot pressure for even fabric feed..." What is this and do I need it? Anyway, I posted this on the community board and was advised to stop by here and get some advice, which would certainly be welcome!



I have a Pfaff 2056 and love it.  I've had it for about 8 years now.  Other than the electronic screen going out I've never had a problem with it, and I've done just about everything on it - sewing, quilting, 'hand' applique, fixing purses.  

The 1122 is the most stripped-down Pfaff they have, feature-wise.  Pfaff's big thing is a built-in walking foot, or even feed foot, or intetegrated dual feed (IDF), and this machine doesn't have it.  This is NOT a big deal unless you're quilting or sewing lots of stretchy things.

While I love Pfaffs, dollar for dollar you can proably get a bit more with a Brother.


----------



## disneymomof1

babynala said:


> The only people pointing fingers are the ones saying "I wish we brought our stroller" for our big kid!  Do what is going to be best for your family and enjoy your trip.  I'll probably bring a stroller to Disney World forever, just so I have a place to put all the stuff I drag into the parks.




My daughter is 7 this year, and I will probably still bring her stroller.  Even if she only hops in every once in a while, it will be worth it not to hear whining or crying. Not to mention holding all the bags !!  She used it sparingly last year, but it extended our park time because she could rest when she needed to.


----------



## CruisinEars

I thought I would look on craigslist for an embroidery machine and a serger to see what was being offered. I found a Brother Innovis 900d new in box from a lady selling for $550. I can't find one listed on another site with a price listed to compare. She said it was originally $999. Do you all think it is a good deal? Since it does both sewing and embroidery, I could sell my current machine for something to help with the price. What are your thoughts?


----------



## tmh0206

CruisinEars said:


> I thought I would look on craigslist for an embroidery machine and a serger to see what was being offered. I found a Brother Innovis 900d new in box from a lady selling for $550. I can't find one listed on another site with a price listed to compare. She said it was originally $999. Do you all think it is a good deal? Since it does both sewing and embroidery, I could sell my current machine for something to help with the price. What are your thoughts?



Excellent deal, when I was looking the 900D was $999, so if you have the cash I would definetley consider buying it.

and congrats on your great find!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NaeNae said:


> Yes the 4 yr old is the one with sensory issues!  It was a nightmare with her.  Our local AMC theater had a special showing of TS but our free tickets were for the Warren theater.  We thought she would be okay, she watches movies here at the house all of the time.  She stayed in her seat pretty good but covered her ears several times.  The worst was when her mom went to get popcorn before the movie started.  She was having such a bad meltdown in my arms that a teacher of DGS2 saw us and came down to sit with DGS2 and DGD6 so I could leave the theater and try and find mom.  The theater was sold out so lots of people.  She had to make several potty breaks and went with her mom to get refills of popcorn and soda.  Next thing I know she's sitting back in her seat next to me, my phone buzzes and it's my daughter wanting to know if DGD4 is back in the theater with me.  She had run off, again, and my daughter didn't know where she was.  That stroller as a wheelchair is looking better and better on our Disneyworld trip next month!  She is such a flight risk!!  It had been suggested to us to use the stroller as a wheelchair but we didn't know.  Now we do!



I had to buy the Advance Mobility after being turned down by our insurance and the waiver.  Not having a stroller is not an option.  I have seen NT kids dragging at the end of the day and having melt downs.  DS loves his stroller and it looks like a regular one but on super steroids!  We also got the little cooler to go with it.  It is just perfect for DS who is 7 with autism.  I can't move it onto the busses but DH did super.  I also got the bag so the airlines doesn't ruin the stroller.  I don't know if there will ever be a time DS doesn't have his stroller.  I hope there is but for now we rather have him safe and sensory ok in his stroller.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jeniamt said:


> Not sure where my quote went but I've loved seeing the Star Wars outfits in use.  I would love to go to WDW for Star Wars weekends but I'm not sure I could handle the heat.  We have have only ever gone to WDW in the winter months when we worry about it being too cold to use the pools!
> 
> I also  the Jessie outfits!  So cute!!!!


Our passes black out so our only choice was the 1st or 2nd weekend.  Unfortunately, we didn't think DS could handle the crowds so we went the week before.

It wasn't too hot and we love SAB at BC.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Totally OT but I am so done today.   Ever had to take your disabled child's cat to the vet to be put down?  I do not recommend it.  Even worse is we only had the cat 38 days.  Poor kid, he ordered the vet to fix the cat.  Now the 3 yr old and the dog are looking for the cat.   Did I mention the 3 yr old has a cold and when she is sick she vomits on a moments notice?  DS would like a small quilt made tonight to bury the cat with, so off to make that.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I bought the animals from Heather too.  I am planning on making something for my girls to wear to AK with them.  I just need to find the time! i still need to do their July 4th outfits too!!!!


The clothing is just so adorable, love the animals.  



TinaLala said:


> I would go for a Brother one also, they're reasonally priced, have some great options that you can really use and are long lasting for the price.  If you're just starting you really only need to worry about sewing straight lines.  Eventually you'll want an embroidery machine and that's where the big bucks starting coming into play.


I have a Brother Innovis 4000D and just love this machine.  It does everything I ask of it.



InkspressYourself said:


> Here are the some of the towels I made for my friends dd's birthday.  They were a big hit with the kids and parents.


Ok, that is a big hit for all of us.  Very creative.



DisneyKings said:


> I may have a good tip--haven't had a chance to try stitching it out since my emb machine is acting up (has some burrs that are cutting the thread).  I found a free Disney font download here: http://www.urbanfonts.com/fonts/Walt_Disney.htm .  I've downloaded it & since it is a truetype font, you can pull it up to use in ERA (the free program that has been posted before).  I pulled it up in there (scroll down under the script fonts) & you can alter the size of the font & it looks like it would stitch out fine
> 
> While looking for that I also found someone that has too much time on their hands!  They have documented which fonts are used in all different areas of WDW.  Might come in handy if doing specific customs...  http://mickeyavenue.com/fonts/disney-fonts-list/#freewareFonts  I haven't downloaded any of them though.
> 
> Hope this can help someone!


Thanks for the fonts.



jeniamt said:


> I thought about painting it and should have asked about the paint before I cut everything out and started sewing.  Next time I will definitely do that instead of trying to attach all these tiny little pieces!
> 
> Okay, I just need to complain for a minute.  My DD10's friend who I'm teaching to sew, I'm also babysitting all week while her parents are at work.  I'm also feeding her and paying for pool passes, movie tickets, etc for this week.  Not too big of a deal but.... her dad asked me to help her sew a tent pole bag for his scout troop.  I thought, okay... I guess I can do that.  But, he shows up with the poles and they are 14 feet long!!!    He wants pockets and handles and the thing needs to be sturdy enough to be strapped to a car roof.  This isn't something she can do so that means its up to me.  I SEW CHILDREN'S CLOTHING!!!!  I like little pieces of fabric that I can lay out on my little cutting mat, not huge pieces that I will have to lay out on the sidewalk.  Ugh.  I never agreed to making this so I'm not sure how I say no to it.   More than that, they expected me to go to the fabric store to buy the supplies.  I did say no to that 'cause there is no way I'm taking 5 kids to JoAnn's!
> 
> Thanks for listening, I'm already feeling better!


Just say NO, I have a hard time doing it but finally had to before our last trip.  I said no to the school.    Then to buy the supplies, that is just overstepping all together.  I am sorry they have put you in this position to start with.



erikawolf2004 said:


> I just recieved my new Brother SE 400 Sewing/embroidery combo on Friday, it was originally $899 and is on sale on Amazon for $397, can't wait to get some designs to start playing.  If you are thinking about a combo I think this is a great deal and it seems like people love their Brothers.


You must post pictures of the machine and what you make.  Congrats on the new machine.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

itsheresomewhere said:


> Totally OT but I am so done today.   Ever had to take your disabled child's cat to the vet to be put down?  I do not recommend it.  Even worse is we only had the cat 38 days.  Poor kid, he ordered the vet to fix the cat.  Now the 3 yr old and the dog are looking for the cat.   Did I mention the 3 yr old has a cold and when she is sick she vomits on a moments notice?  DS would like a small quilt made tonight to bury the cat with, so off to make that.



Oh, I am so sorry for you and your DS.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

MinnieVanMom said:


> Oh, I am so sorry for you and your DS.



Thank you.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

NiniMorris said:


> I know this has been discussed before. But somehow when I search I can never find what I want...and I get sidetracked by things I wasn't looking for...like the dog in UP...Squirrel!
> 
> Anyway, I am trying to make a 'badge' or 'patch' out of an embroidery design to sew onto a T shirt later.  I've tried wash away stabilizer...pulled too much and came apart from the hoop...so I tried tear away...same result.
> 
> So, I saw the Badgemaster stuff...seems that is what it is designed for.  But I worry about it becoming too stiff...I am remembering all those days of trying to sew on scout badges by hand....
> 
> So, what is it that you use?  Is it a combination of wash away and tear away?  (I haven't tried that yet....)
> 
> 
> If you use just washaway or just tearaway with only the embroidery it will not work.  The trick is to make samdwich.  Use Solvy(the washaway with the little strings in it) a layer or fine mesh(like tulle) (super cheap at like Wal-mart) followed by another layer of solvy.  make these your hoop size(all 3).  embroidery your design.  Take out of hoop.  trim close but not super close 1/4 inch.  Take a wood burning tool(or lighter) very gently and go around edges.  this will melt the edges of the mesh so there are not edges sticking out.  Youe can then satin stitch your design down around the edges.  Design will last a long time as is.  Hope that came out the way I think it did.  If not just ask and I will try the re-explain.


----------



## NiniMorris

lynnanddbyz said:


> If you use just washaway or just tearaway with only the embroidery it will not work.  The trick is to make samdwich.  Use Solvy(the washaway with the little strings in it) a layer or fine mesh(like tulle) (super cheap at like Wal-mart) followed by another layer of solvy.  make these your hoop size(all 3).  embroidery your design.  Take out of hoop.  trim close but not super close 1/4 inch.  Take a wood burning tool(or lighter) very gently and go around edges.  this will melt the edges of the mesh so there are not edges sticking out.  Youe can then satin stitch your design down around the edges.  Design will last a long time as is.  Hope that came out the way I think it did.  If not just ask and I will try the re-explain.



Thanks....I have only one question...is that the same for applique as well?



Thanks...


Nini


----------



## clairemolly

CruisinEars said:


> I thought I would look on craigslist for an embroidery machine and a serger to see what was being offered. I found a Brother Innovis 900d new in box from a lady selling for $550. I can't find one listed on another site with a price listed to compare. She said it was originally $999. Do you all think it is a good deal? Since it does both sewing and embroidery, I could sell my current machine for something to help with the price. What are your thoughts?



My local Brother Dealer quoted me a price of $699 for that model.  I did not buy it because it only has a 4x4 hoop and I wanted something with a 5x7.  It is a nice machine, but was more limited in what it could do.  I ended up with a Brother 780D.  If there is one thing I have heard from the ladies on this thread most consistently, it is get the largest size hoop you can afford.


----------



## teresajoy

itsheresomewhere said:


> Totally OT but I am so done today.   Ever had to take your disabled child's cat to the vet to be put down?  I do not recommend it.  Even worse is we only had the cat 38 days.  Poor kid, he ordered the vet to fix the cat.  Now the 3 yr old and the dog are looking for the cat.   Did I mention the 3 yr old has a cold and when she is sick she vomits on a moments notice?  DS would like a small quilt made tonight to bury the cat with, so off to make that.



I am so very sorry.


----------



## teresajoy

CruisinEars said:


> I thought I would look on craigslist for an embroidery machine and a serger to see what was being offered. I found a Brother Innovis 900d new in box from a lady selling for $550. I can't find one listed on another site with a price listed to compare. She said it was originally $999. Do you all think it is a good deal? Since it does both sewing and embroidery, I could sell my current machine for something to help with the price. What are your thoughts?



I wouldn't get it. You are going to be disapointed with a 4x4 hoop very quickly. Although, Heathersue has all her designs in a 4x4 now. I would save up some more and get at least a 5x7. 

I found the machine here for $599 (I'm pretty sure it's the same one anyway!)
http://www.american-sewing.com/bro-nv900d1.html


----------



## CruisinEars

Thanks for the replies. I didn't realize it only had the 4x4 hoop. Hubby said no anyway since we just booked a 2nd Disney cruise for next year. Although, now I feel like I really need it.  I really want a cute fish extender and I love the ones Tiffany (gradysmommy on ebay) makes with the embroidery on the pockets. Oh well, it would be cheaper just to buy one she makes.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

itsheresomewhere said:


> Totally OT but I am so done today.   Ever had to take your disabled child's cat to the vet to be put down?  I do not recommend it.  Even worse is we only had the cat 38 days.  Poor kid, he ordered the vet to fix the cat.  Now the 3 yr old and the dog are looking for the cat.   Did I mention the 3 yr old has a cold and when she is sick she vomits on a moments notice?  DS would like a small quilt made tonight to bury the cat with, so off to make that.




So sorry...I feel for you and I know it is hard.  Buckley has been gone for a little over a week now and I am still looking for him around the house.  I miss my dog!


----------



## babynala

InkspressYourself said:


> Here are the some of the towels I made for my friends dd's birthday.  They were a big hit with the kids and parents.


These are really cute.  I'm working on a similar project.



erikawolf2004 said:


> I just recieved my new Brother SE 400 Sewing/embroidery combo on Friday, it was originally $899 and is on sale on Amazon for $397, can't wait to get some designs to start playing.  If you are thinking about a combo I think this is a great deal and it seems like people love their Brothers.


Congrats and happy sewing.



clhemsath said:


> Hello ALL!!!
> 
> I tried to start this post last night, but I was just too tired!  We are back from our three days in WDW and our 5 night cruise on the Disney Wonder.  I could not have had a better time.  And thanks to all of you for the inspiration, we got multiple compliments on all of the outfits.  On the cruise, I even had people tracking me down to see what the girls were wearing that day...
> 
> Here are some of the pictures:
> Our first day at Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner that night with the stepsisters.  They were fantastic and even Prince Charming was AWESOME about their outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Day at Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise Day 1 - Before boarding with Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella was STILL doing her stepsisters pose three days later
> 
> I will post some more later.  Thanks again


Great pictures.  Love the step sisters!  I would love to hear more about your Cruise.  Can't wait to seem more pictures.  



jeniamt said:


> Thanks guys for the moral support!  The mom is picking up this afternoon and I think I can talk to her about it.  Messing up my machine is a big issue.  I really do think they think there daughter can sew it with just "a little" help from me.
> 
> Also, thanks for the advice regarding the princess eyes.  I finished the applique and the eyes only look a little wonky!  I wouldn't give it a second thought for my own DD but since its for a Big Give I'm being a little more of a perfectionist!  Oh, and the bottom 2 inches won't be seen once I put the dress together.


Your Belle is beautiful.  She is perfect, you did a great job. (not sure how but I think she got flipped in my post)
 As for the tent bag, I would just explain that the machines that you and their daughter have are not designed for working with the kind of material and it would require an industrial type machine.  



itsheresomewhere said:


> Totally OT but I am so done today.   Ever had to take your disabled child's cat to the vet to be put down?  I do not recommend it.  Even worse is we only had the cat 38 days.  Poor kid, he ordered the vet to fix the cat.  Now the 3 yr old and the dog are looking for the cat.   Did I mention the 3 yr old has a cold and when she is sick she vomits on a moments notice?  DS would like a small quilt made tonight to bury the cat with, so off to make that.


Oh, I'm so sorry about your cat and your family.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

itsheresomewhere said:


> Totally OT but I am so done today.   Ever had to take your disabled child's cat to the vet to be put down?  I do not recommend it.  Even worse is we only had the cat 38 days.  Poor kid, he ordered the vet to fix the cat.  Now the 3 yr old and the dog are looking for the cat.   Did I mention the 3 yr old has a cold and when she is sick she vomits on a moments notice?  DS would like a small quilt made tonight to bury the cat with, so off to make that.



I am so sorry!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Thank you everyone.


----------



## erikawolf2004

MinnieVanMom said:


> You must post pictures of the machine and what you make.  Congrats on the new machine.



I will try to do that soon, I have to make something soon!!!


----------



## Granna4679

I am loving all of the Jesse and other TS outfits.....so cute!



clhemsath said:


> Hello ALL!!!
> 
> I tried to start this post last night, but I was just too tired!  We are back from our three days in WDW and our 5 night cruise on the Disney Wonder.  I could not have had a better time.  And thanks to all of you for the inspiration, we got multiple compliments on all of the outfits.  On the cruise, I even had people tracking me down to see what the girls were wearing that day...
> 
> Here are some of the pictures:
> 
> Our first day at Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner that night with the stepsisters.  They were fantastic and even Prince Charming was AWESOME about their outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Day at Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise Day 1 - Before boarding with Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella was STILL doing her stepsisters pose three days later
> 
> I will post some more later.  Thanks again



Such cute pictures...and their customs look adorable...can't wait to see more.



jeniamt said:


> Thanks guys for the moral support!  The mom is picking up this afternoon and I think I can talk to her about it.  Messing up my machine is a big issue.  I really do think they think there daughter can sew it with just "a little" help from me.
> 
> Also, thanks for the advice regarding the princess eyes.  I finished the applique and the eyes only look a little wonky!  I wouldn't give it a second thought for my own DD but since its for a Big Give I'm being a little more of a perfectionist!  Oh, and the bottom 2 inches won't be seen once I put the dress together.



She is beautiful..you did an awesome job.


----------



## RMAMom

I am loving all of the Toy Story outfits. Very Creative!!! I'm still looking for Toy Story fabric. I just can't find it!



InkspressYourself said:


> Here are the some of the towels I made for my friends dd's birthday.  They were a big hit with the kids and parents.



Very cute!!! What a great gift.



jeniamt said:


> I thought about painting it and should have asked about the paint before I cut everything out and started sewing.  Next time I will definitely do that instead of trying to attach all these tiny little pieces!
> 
> Okay, I just need to complain for a minute.  My DD10's friend who I'm teaching to sew, I'm also babysitting all week while her parents are at work.  I'm also feeding her and paying for pool passes, movie tickets, etc for this week.  Not too big of a deal but.... her dad asked me to help her sew a tent pole bag for his scout troop.  I thought, okay... I guess I can do that.  But, he shows up with the poles and they are 14 feet long!!!    He wants pockets and handles and the thing needs to be sturdy enough to be strapped to a car roof.  This isn't something she can do so that means its up to me.  I SEW CHILDREN'S CLOTHING!!!!  I like little pieces of fabric that I can lay out on my little cutting mat, not huge pieces that I will have to lay out on the sidewalk.  Ugh.  I never agreed to making this so I'm not sure how I say no to it.   More than that, they expected me to go to the fabric store to buy the supplies.  I did say no to that 'cause there is no way I'm taking 5 kids to JoAnn's!
> 
> Thanks for listening, I'm already feeling better!



I think I would tell them that it is a bigger project then you have time for, or ability for, or your machine isn't strong enough to sew through the canvas, denim or whatever!



jeniamt said:


> Thanks guys for the moral support!  The mom is picking up this afternoon and I think I can talk to her about it.  Messing up my machine is a big issue.  I really do think they think there daughter can sew it with just "a little" help from me.
> 
> Also, thanks for the advice regarding the princess eyes.  I finished the applique and the eyes only look a little wonky!  I wouldn't give it a second thought for my own DD but since its for a Big Give I'm being a little more of a perfectionist!  Oh, and the bottom 2 inches won't be seen once I put the dress together.



This is beautiful, I can't wait to see it all put together!



disneymomof1 said:


> My daughter is 7 this year, and I will probably still bring her stroller.  Even if she only hops in every once in a while, it will be worth it not to hear whining or crying. Not to mention holding all the bags !!  She used it sparingly last year, but it extended our park time because she could rest when she needed to.


ITA. I think any child that can fit in a stroller should sit in a stroller! Who cares how old they are, if it's easier to have the option then I say go with it!



itsheresomewhere said:


> Totally OT but I am so done today.   Ever had to take your disabled child's cat to the vet to be put down?  I do not recommend it.  Even worse is we only had the cat 38 days.  Poor kid, he ordered the vet to fix the cat.  Now the 3 yr old and the dog are looking for the cat.   Did I mention the 3 yr old has a cold and when she is sick she vomits on a moments notice?  DS would like a small quilt made tonight to bury the cat with, so off to make that.


 I am so very sorry for you and the kids. What a lousy day, I hope things get better for you soon.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> So sorry...I feel for you and I know it is hard.  Buckley has been gone for a little over a week now and I am still looking for him around the house.  I miss my dog!


I was very sorry to read about Buckley and especially that it happened when you were away. I hope your days are getting easier.

I went to Wal-Mart last night and I was shocked to find all of the fabric gone. 3 weeks ago I was in there and they were stocking new fabric. Now it's all gone and I missed the sales, all of that Disney fabric I could have had!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tarazandra

erikawolf2004 said:


> Has anyone ever found designs for the it's a small world?  Would love to find some



Not that I've posted here in over a year, but I do lurk and came across your post. I happened to recently do a Small World outfit that may help you with an idea. I used a shirt from the Small World toy shop in Disneyland, attached a skirt with a scalloped edge (not 100% pleased with how it came out) and paired with Carla's easy fit pants from YCMT because I love putting dresses over pants with this child and that way she gets more seasons' wear out of it. The appliques on the pants were pieced together by me with clipart I found on the internet. There were many different nationalities to choose from, I had my dd pick her two favorite.






She's wearing a long sleeve shirt underneath, the Small World tee is short sleeves.





She's bending her legs, the appliques and pant legs are actually the same size.


----------



## teresajoy

jeniamt said:


> Thanks guys for the moral support!  The mom is picking up this afternoon and I think I can talk to her about it.  Messing up my machine is a big issue.  I really do think they think there daughter can sew it with just "a little" help from me.
> 
> Also, thanks for the advice regarding the princess eyes.  I finished the applique and the eyes only look a little wonky!  I wouldn't give it a second thought for my own DD but since its for a Big Give I'm being a little more of a perfectionist!  Oh, and the bottom 2 inches won't be seen once I put the dress together.



I hope everything went well with the Mom. You really don't want to mess up your machine, trust me!  

Your Belle looks beautiful! 



tarazandra said:


> Not that I've posted here in over a year, but I do lurk and came across your post. I happened to recently do a Small World outfit that may help you with an idea. I used a shirt from the Small World toy shop in Disneyland, attached a skirt with a scalloped edge (not 100% pleased with how it came out) and paired with Carla's easy fit pants from YCMT because I love putting dresses over pants with this child and that way she gets more seasons' wear out of it. The appliques on the pants were pieced together by me with clipart I found on the internet. There were many different nationalities to choose from, I had my dd pick her two favorite.
> She's wearing a long sleeve shirt underneath, the Small World tee is short sleeves.



Hey! It's nice to see you!!!  How have you been?  This outfit is too cute!


----------



## InkspressYourself

jeniamt said:


> I thought about painting it and should have asked about the paint before I cut everything out and started sewing.  Next time I will definitely do that instead of trying to attach all these tiny little pieces!
> 
> Okay, I just need to complain for a minute.  My DD10's friend who I'm teaching to sew, I'm also babysitting all week while her parents are at work.  I'm also feeding her and paying for pool passes, movie tickets, etc for this week.  Not too big of a deal but.... her dad asked me to help her sew a tent pole bag for his scout troop.  I thought, okay... I guess I can do that.  But, he shows up with the poles and they are 14 feet long!!!    He wants pockets and handles and the thing needs to be sturdy enough to be strapped to a car roof.  This isn't something she can do so that means its up to me.  I SEW CHILDREN'S CLOTHING!!!!  I like little pieces of fabric that I can lay out on my little cutting mat, not huge pieces that I will have to lay out on the sidewalk.  Ugh.  I never agreed to making this so I'm not sure how I say no to it.   More than that, they expected me to go to the fabric store to buy the supplies.  I did say no to that 'cause there is no way I'm taking 5 kids to JoAnn's!
> 
> Thanks for listening, I'm already feeling better!


I always feel bad when I have to say no to people, but I hope you were able to say no.  I feel for you.



clhemsath said:


> Hello ALL!!!
> 
> I tried to start this post last night, but I was just too tired!  We are back from our three days in WDW and our 5 night cruise on the Disney Wonder.  I could not have had a better time.  And thanks to all of you for the inspiration, we got multiple compliments on all of the outfits.  On the cruise, I even had people tracking me down to see what the girls were wearing that day...
> 
> Here are some of the pictures:
> 
> Our first day at Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner that night with the stepsisters.  They were fantastic and even Prince Charming was AWESOME about their outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Day at Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise Day 1 - Before boarding with Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella was STILL doing her stepsisters pose three days later
> 
> I will post some more later.  Thanks again


I love them.  I want to go on a cruise!



jeniamt said:


> Thanks guys for the moral support!  The mom is picking up this afternoon and I think I can talk to her about it.  Messing up my machine is a big issue.  I really do think they think there daughter can sew it with just "a little" help from me.
> 
> Also, thanks for the advice regarding the princess eyes.  I finished the applique and the eyes only look a little wonky!  I wouldn't give it a second thought for my own DD but since its for a Big Give I'm being a little more of a perfectionist!  Oh, and the bottom 2 inches won't be seen once I put the dress together.


Wow, I love it.  I think it looks perfect.



itsheresomewhere said:


> Totally OT but I am so done today.   Ever had to take your disabled child's cat to the vet to be put down?  I do not recommend it.  Even worse is we only had the cat 38 days.  Poor kid, he ordered the vet to fix the cat.  Now the 3 yr old and the dog are looking for the cat.   Did I mention the 3 yr old has a cold and when she is sick she vomits on a moments notice?  DS would like a small quilt made tonight to bury the cat with, so off to make that.


I am so sorry.  I hope your 3 year old feels better soon.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, that is a big hit for all of us.  Very creative.
> 
> QUOTE]Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> babynala said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are really cute.  I'm working on a similar project.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I look forward to seeing your pictures.  I did 14 towels and it took a lot longer than I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> RMAMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!!! What a great gift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I finished an audrey ruffle skirt (my first) with bullseye and tank with jesse that I copied form HeatherSue's Face book page.  I hope to post pictures of it later.  I love it more than anything I've sewn lately.  I think I'm almost ready to sign up for big give's.  I haven't had confidence that I could finish anything in a timely manner, but I did this outfit in a weekend.  Hopefully, I can contribute soon.
> 
> Dawn
Click to expand...


----------



## froggy33

RMAMom said:


> I am loving all of the Toy Story outfits. Very Creative!!! I'm still looking for Toy Story fabric. I just can't find it!



Well I was going to tell you to look at Walmart, but that's out!  I got mine at Hancock Fabrics.  They had two different kinds.


----------



## froggy33

Finished up the AK outfit.  I ended up using 8 of Heathers designs and 3 from Swak.  The giraffe was done by hand for size, everything else was done on my new machine.  I love it!








Thanks for looking!


----------



## babynala

tarazandra said:


> Not that I've posted here in over a year, but I do lurk and came across your post. I happened to recently do a Small World outfit that may help you with an idea. I used a shirt from the Small World toy shop in Disneyland, attached a skirt with a scalloped edge (not 100% pleased with how it came out) and paired with Carla's easy fit pants from YCMT because I love putting dresses over pants with this child and that way she gets more seasons' wear out of it. The appliques on the pants were pieced together by me with clipart I found on the internet. There were many different nationalities to choose from, I had my dd pick her two favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's wearing a long sleeve shirt underneath, the Small World tee is short sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's bending her legs, the appliques and pant legs are actually the same size.


This outfit is really cute (and so is your daughter).  She is posing like a supermodel - I love it!


----------



## NiniMorris

So, I finally got my next idea for our autograph quilts for this trip.  I am going to take a 10 x 10 piece of fabric and applique a picture of the character...and then have them sign it!  I haven't worked out all the details yet...like how I will handle duplicates of each character...but I am finally seeing something in my mind!

I can hardly wait.  Now I just need to make sure I have designs of all the characters we will be looking for.... oh and I need some more time to make the squares for everyone!  I'm thinking this time I will do them in colors to match their rooms instead of on a white fabric.  

What do you think?  I'm still in the brain storming stage of this idea...so any suggestions are more than welcomed!  Maybe someone who is going before me can make one ...and I can CASE some of your ideas!


Nini


----------



## InkspressYourself

froggy33 said:


> Finished up the AK outfit.  I ended up using 8 of Heathers designs and 3 from Swak.  The giraffe was done by hand for size, everything else was done on my new machine.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I love everything about this.  I really like the ruffle up the back that closes the opening more.  I really NEED that pattern, lol.



tarazandra said:


> Not that I've posted here in over a year, but I do lurk and came across your post. I happened to recently do a Small World outfit that may help you with an idea. I used a shirt from the Small World toy shop in Disneyland, attached a skirt with a scalloped edge (not 100% pleased with how it came out) and paired with Carla's easy fit pants from YCMT because I love putting dresses over pants with this child and that way she gets more seasons' wear out of it. The appliques on the pants were pieced together by me with clipart I found on the internet. There were many different nationalities to choose from, I had my dd pick her two favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's wearing a long sleeve shirt underneath, the Small World tee is short sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's bending her legs, the appliques and pant legs are actually the same size.


Gorgeous!



NiniMorris said:


> So, I finally got my next idea for our autograph quilts for this trip.  I am going to take a 10 x 10 piece of fabric and applique a picture of the character...and then have them sign it!  I haven't worked out all the details yet...like how I will handle duplicates of each character...but I am finally seeing something in my mind!
> 
> I can hardly wait.  Now I just need to make sure I have designs of all the characters we will be looking for.... oh and I need some more time to make the squares for everyone!  I'm thinking this time I will do them in colors to match their rooms instead of on a white fabric.
> 
> What do you think?  I'm still in the brain storming stage of this idea...so any suggestions are more than welcomed!  Maybe someone who is going before me can make one ...and I can CASE some of your ideas!
> 
> 
> Nini


You are too funny.  I bookmarked your blog to CASE your last autograph quilt.

I love your idea of appliqueing the characters, but I'm too cheap to buy them all.  And then I know if I had one ready and couldn't find a character to sign it, I'd be all sorts of crazy looking for them.  My family doesn't like me too much when I let my crazy get out of check!

Here's my toy story outfit.  Thanks for looking





I'd like to add that this is my office floor, my carpet at home is slightly more attractive.


----------



## visitingapril09

tarazandra said:


> Not that I've posted here in over a year, but I do lurk and came across your post. I happened to recently do a Small World outfit that may help you with an idea. I used a shirt from the Small World toy shop in Disneyland, attached a skirt with a scalloped edge (not 100% pleased with how it came out) and paired with Carla's easy fit pants from YCMT because I love putting dresses over pants with this child and that way she gets more seasons' wear out of it. The appliques on the pants were pieced together by me with clipart I found on the internet. There were many different nationalities to choose from, I had my dd pick her two favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's wearing a long sleeve shirt underneath, the Small World tee is short sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's bending her legs, the appliques and pant legs are actually the same size.





What a wonderful outfit!! So cute.


----------



## visitingapril09

froggy33 said:


> Finished up the AK outfit.  I ended up using 8 of Heathers designs and 3 from Swak.  The giraffe was done by hand for size, everything else was done on my new machine.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I MUST get an embroidery machine soon!!! That is awesome!


----------



## ellenbenny

froggy33 said:


> Finished up the AK outfit.  I ended up using 8 of Heathers designs and 3 from Swak.  The giraffe was done by hand for size, everything else was done on my new machine.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



That came out so CUTE!! I love it!



InkspressYourself said:


> Here's my toy story outfit.  Thanks for looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to add that this is my office floor, my carpet at home is slightly more attractive.



That came out great, I am so loving all the toy story outfits!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> So sorry...I feel for you and I know it is hard.  Buckley has been gone for a little over a week now and I am still looking for him around the house.  I miss my dog!


I am sorry about Buckley and how much your miss your beloved dog.  It is so hard as they become family.



tarazandra said:


> Not that I've posted here in over a year, but I do lurk and came across your post. I happened to recently do a Small World outfit that may help you with an idea. I used a shirt from the Small World toy shop in Disneyland, attached a skirt with a scalloped edge (not 100% pleased with how it came out) and paired with Carla's easy fit pants from YCMT because I love putting dresses over pants with this child and that way she gets more seasons' wear out of it. The appliques on the pants were pieced together by me with clipart I found on the internet. There were many different nationalities to choose from, I had my dd pick her two favorite.
> She's wearing a long sleeve shirt underneath, the Small World tee is short sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's bending her legs, the appliques and pant legs are actually the same size.


Welcome once again!  Glad you came back and the outfit is just too cute.



froggy33 said:


> Finished up the AK outfit.  I ended up using 8 of Heathers designs and 3 from Swak.  The giraffe was done by hand for size, everything else was done on my new machine.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Ok, you have mad skilz.  The giraffe is super and the outfit is to die for.


----------



## tmh0206

tarazandra said:


> Not that I've posted here in over a year, but I do lurk and came across your post. I happened to recently do a Small World outfit that may help you with an idea. I used a shirt from the Small World toy shop in Disneyland, attached a skirt with a scalloped edge (not 100% pleased with how it came out) and paired with Carla's easy fit pants from YCMT because I love putting dresses over pants with this child and that way she gets more seasons' wear out of it. The appliques on the pants were pieced together by me with clipart I found on the internet. There were many different nationalities to choose from, I had my dd pick her two favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's wearing a long sleeve shirt underneath, the Small World tee is short sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's bending her legs, the appliques and pant legs are actually the same size.



SO CUTE!



froggy33 said:


> Finished up the AK outfit.  I ended up using 8 of Heathers designs and 3 from Swak.  The giraffe was done by hand for size, everything else was done on my new machine.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



OMG, this is absolutely gorgeous!



InkspressYourself said:


> I love everything about this.  I really like the ruffle up the back that closes the opening more.  I really NEED that pattern, lol.
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> You are too funny.  I bookmarked your blog to CASE your last autograph quilt.
> 
> I love your idea of appliqueing the characters, but I'm too cheap to buy them all.  And then I know if I had one ready and couldn't find a character to sign it, I'd be all sorts of crazy looking for them.  My family doesn't like me too much when I let my crazy get out of check!
> 
> Here's my toy story outfit.  Thanks for looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to add that this is my office floor, my carpet at home is slightly more attractive.



that is adorable!

Everything on here lately has been sooo beautiful! I am in awe of everyone's your abilities!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

froggy33 said:


> Finished up the AK outfit.  I ended up using 8 of Heathers designs and 3 from Swak.  The giraffe was done by hand for size, everything else was done on my new machine.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I LOVE IT!!  I love those designs too, I bet HeatherSue will be thrilled to see this



NiniMorris said:


> So, I finally got my next idea for our autograph quilts for this trip.  I am going to take a 10 x 10 piece of fabric and applique a picture of the character...and then have them sign it!  I haven't worked out all the details yet...like how I will handle duplicates of each character...but I am finally seeing something in my mind!
> 
> I can hardly wait.  Now I just need to make sure I have designs of all the characters we will be looking for.... oh and I need some more time to make the squares for everyone!  I'm thinking this time I will do them in colors to match their rooms instead of on a white fabric.
> 
> What do you think?  I'm still in the brain storming stage of this idea...so any suggestions are more than welcomed!  Maybe someone who is going before me can make one ...and I can CASE some of your ideas!
> 
> 
> Nini



Well, I'm planning on CASEing your idea, so make sure to post pictures   I've never made an autograph quilt before, but I love the idea.



InkspressYourself said:


> I love everything about this.
> 
> Here's my toy story outfit.  Thanks for looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to add that this is my office floor, my carpet at home is slightly more attractive.



CUTE!!  I used the same designs on my son's bowling shirt, I just love how they stitch out.


----------



## clhemsath

Thanks everyone for the compliments.  Our cruise was really fantastic!  We left from Port Canaveral, went to Key West, Nassau, then Castaway Cay.  Everyone on the ship was so friendly and would take care of just everything.  I loved the dining rotation, so we were eating at a different resturant every night. I also loved the variety of characters that were on board, so we didn't have to stand in line to meet them at the parks!

Meeting Goofy on the first night:





Princess Gathering in the morning (and Tiana was on board!)





Minnie in her tropical attire:





It is back to reality today.  I wish I was already back at Disney!  DH says three years until we go back to the parks  I don't know if I will make it!!


----------



## ellenbenny

clhemsath said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments.  Our cruise was really fantastic!  We left from Port Canaveral, went to Key West, Nassau, then Castaway Cay.  Everyone on the ship was so friendly and would take care of just everything.  I loved the dining rotation, so we were eating at a different resturant every night. I also loved the variety of characters that were on board, so we didn't have to stand in line to meet them at the parks!
> 
> Meeting Goofy on the first night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Gathering in the morning (and Tiana was on board!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie in her tropical attire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is back to reality today.  I wish I was already back at Disney!  DH says three years until we go back to the parks  I don't know if I will make it!!



The girls outfits are all adorable.  Looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## froggy33

InkspressYourself said:


> I love everything about this.  I really like the ruffle up the back that closes the opening more.  I really NEED that pattern, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> visitingapril09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I MUST get an embroidery machine soon!!! That is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellenbenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> That came out so CUTE!! I love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you have mad skilz.  The giraffe is super and the outfit is to die for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tmh0206 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, this is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz-Mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE IT!!  I love those designs too, I bet HeatherSue will be thrilled to see this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, thank you!  I got the idea to add the ruffle from LisaZoe.  I just rounded the back pieces and did about a 1.5inch ruffle I think (I did a double so I didn't have to hem.)  The little girl this is for is a little smaller than my form, so when she wears it, it will be completely covered in back.
> 
> I think these designs are so cute!  When I initially bought them I didn't have an embroidery machine, I planned on doing them all "by hand"  Then, I broke down and bought a machine and I AM SO GLAD!  I love it!  These were the first designs I did with it and they turned out so great!  I'll still have to do some things by hand since my machine is 5X7 and I like to do some big designs - but if I don't have to I won't!!  This machine is totally worth the money!
Click to expand...


----------



## jeniamt

tarazandra said:


> Not that I've posted here in over a year, but I do lurk and came across your post. I happened to recently do a Small World outfit that may help you with an idea. I used a shirt from the Small World toy shop in Disneyland, attached a skirt with a scalloped edge (not 100% pleased with how it came out) and paired with Carla's easy fit pants from YCMT because I love putting dresses over pants with this child and that way she gets more seasons' wear out of it. The appliques on the pants were pieced together by me with clipart I found on the internet. There were many different nationalities to choose from, I had my dd pick her two favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's wearing a long sleeve shirt underneath, the Small World tee is short sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's bending her legs, the appliques and pant legs are actually the same size.



Very cute.  I love the dress over pants look as well.



froggy33 said:


> Finished up the AK outfit.  I ended up using 8 of Heathers designs and 3 from Swak.  The giraffe was done by hand for size, everything else was done on my new machine.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Wow.  Glad you are enjoying your new machine.



InkspressYourself said:


> Here's my toy story outfit.  Thanks for looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to add that this is my office floor, my carpet at home is slightly more attractive.



Love it!



itsheresomewhere said:


> Totally OT but I am so done today.   Ever had to take your disabled child's cat to the vet to be put down?  I do not recommend it.  Even worse is we only had the cat 38 days.  Poor kid, he ordered the vet to fix the cat.  Now the 3 yr old and the dog are looking for the cat.   Did I mention the 3 yr old has a cold and when she is sick she vomits on a moments notice?  DS would like a small quilt made tonight to bury the cat with, so off to make that.



So sorry for you guys.  Hope today is going a little better.


----------



## tmh0206

I am working on a stripwork twirl skirt using the Carla C pattern and when she says use a gathering stitch, is this an actual stitch or a foot that I need to use?  I have a Brother PRW machine and it has alot of stitches available and I am new to sewing, so any help would be greatly appreciated.  thanks, Theresa


----------



## tricia

Gathering Using Basting Stitches:
A smooth even ruffle can be achieved with rows of basting stitch on the seam allowance of your ruffle. Increase your stitch length to a basting stitch.

    * Make the first row of stitching, as close as possible to the seam line of your ruffle, but in the seam allowance.
    * Make a second row close to the first row in the seam allowance.
    * If at all possible, make a third row of stitching.
    * Always leave a thread tail on your rows of stitching.
    * Choose the upper thread or the bobbin thread, gently tugging the threads to gather the fabric.

Gathering Using A Zig Zag Stitch Over String Or Heavy Thread:
This method works exceptionally well on heavy fabric and home dec fabrics.

    * Use a wide setting on your sewing machine for your zig zag stitch. Lay a string or heavy thread on your fabric, centered under your presser foot, just inside the seam allowance from the seam line.
    * Zig zag over the centered string, being careful not to catch the string in the stitches.
    * Tug on the string to achieve your gathers. Make sure you don't pull the opposite end through in to your zig zag stitches. 

There are pics and a tute here:   http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/


Gathering Using a Ruffler Presser Foot:
A Ruffler Attachment is a special presser foot. It will ruffle the fabric as you sew it, keeping the ruffle perfectly even. This type of foot is available at your sewing machine dealer. The sealer will need the make and model of your machine to provide you with the correct ruffler foot.

I know that both of the ruffler attachment, that I have purchased came with very vague instructions. There are many different ways to achieve the results you want.

Most ruffler's have two different parts on them that are adjustable, and should be pointed to in the directions. By adjusting the stitch length you are able to control the adjustments further.

Always test the setting on a scrap of fabric that is the same as what you will be gathering. If you have allowed 2.5 times the fabric for a ruffle, cut a 12.5" scrap and make adjustments for the scrap to gather up to a 5" piece.



Some gathering help for tmh0206.  Also, you can use the tension method described here:  http://www.dana-made-it.com/2008/07/tutorial-market-skirt.html


----------



## bear_mom

SallyfromDE said:


> I made Kirsta a skirt, and buttoned the apron onto the front. I thought it came out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find a picture of the apron. I used those large yellow buttons, and the apron was co-ord fabric with pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute!!




Anyone know the pattern for this skirt? I want to make something like this for AK. 

Emily


----------



## i12go2wdw

I thought I would share how I gather, I am sure it is not the right way by any means but it is the way I do it and it is very easy. 
I put the machine on the longest stitch and leave the tension alone (I never touch my tension unless ABSOLUTLEY neessary). I start stitching what ever needs to be gathered and with my left hand I hold the top thread just where it comes off the spool and I hold it quite tight so that not much is getting through. This pulls up the top thread and gathers as you sew. Takes a little practise to get it but it is very easy, and if you leve a lot of thread at each end you can pull or let out as needed.
OK now I am ready to hear how this is not a good way to do it.....


----------



## ollyg

tmh0206 said:


> I am working on a stripwork twirl skirt using the Carla C pattern and when she says use a gathering stitch, is this an actual stitch or a foot that I need to use?  I have a Brother PRW machine and it has alot of stitches available and I am new to sewing, so any help would be greatly appreciated.  thanks, Theresa



If you want a nice even gather and you are not going for a SUPER twirl then what i do is crank up the tension all the way (Mine is 9) and the stitch length (Mine goes to 5) and slow down the machine to the slowest speed and you will have an awesome even gather! Works great for twirl skirts and jumper dresses! lol, It is my perferred method! Here is the only close up I can find of this method. it is a ruffle at the bottom of a pair of pants but you can see it gathers Nice at least! 

I pulled this from the "bookmarks" on the first page of this thread.  It worked out great when I made a T-shirt dress.  Please check the bookmarks out, they are full of great tips and tricks--sort of my beginners bible.


----------



## candicenicole19

Thanks everyone for all the sweet words about my little Pirate Nathan and my Dress!  You guys are all so sweet!  Last night was the night from H@LL!!!!  My girls had a friend stay over and they didnt go to bed till after 4 am.  THis thing that really stinks is I was up with them because they were SO loud and at 256 am I am going to see the new twilight movie!  I HAVE to take a nap so I dont miss it!  lol, Darn kids better sleep tonight. Only issue with that is their friend is staying another night.......


----------



## tarazandra

teresajoy said:


> Hey! It's nice to see you!!!  How have you been?  This outfit is too cute!



Thanks, Teresa! I've been good. Never stopped sewing after I started but also didn't do any customs for the last trip. I figured it would be too cold most days and it was so I'm glad I didn't end up disappointed with unworn customs. We're now looking at a cruise next year and fall trip and I've decided to go the custom route again. Of course, my oldest will be 12 by then, so it'll be fun keeping them age appropriate. Thankfully she's a fun kid who loves the magical aspect of Disney and is really game for just about anything. Matter of fact I have a pic to share next of our most recent trip to Disneyland with her in a two color Aurora dress (got the idea here!). It's good to be back and I'll try (I do stress "try") to keep up!


----------



## tmh0206

tricia said:


> Gathering Using Basting Stitches:
> A smooth even ruffle can be achieved with rows of basting stitch on the seam allowance of your ruffle. Increase your stitch length to a basting stitch.
> 
> * Make the first row of stitching, as close as possible to the seam line of your ruffle, but in the seam allowance.
> * Make a second row close to the first row in the seam allowance.
> * If at all possible, make a third row of stitching.
> * Always leave a thread tail on your rows of stitching.
> * Choose the upper thread or the bobbin thread, gently tugging the threads to gather the fabric.
> 
> Gathering Using A Zig Zag Stitch Over String Or Heavy Thread:
> This method works exceptionally well on heavy fabric and home dec fabrics.
> 
> * Use a wide setting on your sewing machine for your zig zag stitch. Lay a string or heavy thread on your fabric, centered under your presser foot, just inside the seam allowance from the seam line.
> * Zig zag over the centered string, being careful not to catch the string in the stitches.
> * Tug on the string to achieve your gathers. Make sure you don't pull the opposite end through in to your zig zag stitches.
> 
> There are pics and a tute here:   http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> Gathering Using a Ruffler Presser Foot:
> A Ruffler Attachment is a special presser foot. It will ruffle the fabric as you sew it, keeping the ruffle perfectly even. This type of foot is available at your sewing machine dealer. The sealer will need the make and model of your machine to provide you with the correct ruffler foot.
> 
> I know that both of the ruffler attachment, that I have purchased came with very vague instructions. There are many different ways to achieve the results you want.
> 
> Most ruffler's have two different parts on them that are adjustable, and should be pointed to in the directions. By adjusting the stitch length you are able to control the adjustments further.
> 
> Always test the setting on a scrap of fabric that is the same as what you will be gathering. If you have allowed 2.5 times the fabric for a ruffle, cut a 12.5" scrap and make adjustments for the scrap to gather up to a 5" piece.
> 
> 
> 
> Some gathering help for tmh0206.  Also, you can use the tension method described here:  http://www.dana-made-it.com/2008/07/tutorial-market-skirt.html



WOW, and thank you, I am always amazed at the generosity of the ladies here to help a girl out when I don't know what to do!!! you girls are the BEST!

Thanks to the other ladies who also answered my question, I truly appreciate all your help and tips on how to become a better sewer.


----------



## tarazandra

froggy33 said:


> Finished up the AK outfit.  I ended up using 8 of Heathers designs and 3 from Swak.  The giraffe was done by hand for size, everything else was done on my new machine.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Love, love, love this! What top is that? I know it's been mentioned but I don't remember. 



babynala said:


> This outfit is really cute (and so is your daughter).  She is posing like a supermodel - I love it!



Aw, thank you : And thanks to everyone who commented on my Small World outfit. I would have done things differently, but as always, the kid loves it and that's what counts 



clhemsath said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments.  Our cruise was really fantastic!  We left from Port Canaveral, went to Key West, Nassau, then Castaway Cay.  Everyone on the ship was so friendly and would take care of just everything.  I loved the dining rotation, so we were eating at a different resturant every night. I also loved the variety of characters that were on board, so we didn't have to stand in line to meet them at the parks!
> 
> Meeting Goofy on the first night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Gathering in the morning (and Tiana was on board!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie in her tropical attire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is back to reality today.  I wish I was already back at Disney!  DH says three years until we go back to the parks  I don't know if I will make it!!



Yay! Cruise ideas! I've already bookmarked a couple of your pics for ideas. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Gathering:
I have a machine dedicated to a ruffler foot.  I spent the time to calibrate it and use it gather now.  That is the only purpose for the machine and I love that it gathers so quick and easy without having to calibrate each time I want to use it.


----------



## tarazandra

A year ago I promised my oldest I'd sew her an Aurora dress that was half blue and half pink. Took me forever to make good on my promise : It is slightly large so that she can wear it next fall when we're planning another WDW trip and also because the velour stretched way more than I accounted for.


----------



## Jaylin

froggy33 said:


> Finished up the AK outfit.  I ended up using 8 of Heathers designs and 3 from Swak.  The giraffe was done by hand for size, everything else was done on my new machine.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!





InkspressYourself said:


> I
> Here's my toy story outfit.  Thanks for looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to add that this is my office floor, my carpet at home is slightly more attractive.




Oh my gosh, I LOVE both of these.  I can say that I've got toy story fever!  I foolish bought all the Monsters Inc characters awhile back thinking I'd use them for HS but now I think I must get some Toy Story.  Monster's inc is soooo yesterday!

Love all the ideas on gathering!  I have a ruffler foot but it make my needle fall out about every 10 or so stitches.  It's so annoying.  I  must have something set wrong, I just have no idea what.  I like the idea of adjusting the tension on the machine, sounds easy, but is it good for the machine to be playing with the tension like that?  The LAST thing I want to do is break the thing!!!!!!

Does anyone know who the "new" person is on Etsy?  Bowsandclothesappliq?  Only 2 feedback and just joined.  But all the stuff looks really familiar?  Is it an old store coming back as a new store?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

tricia said:


> Gathering Using Basting Stitches:
> A smooth even ruffle can be achieved with rows of basting stitch on the seam allowance of your ruffle. Increase your stitch length to a basting stitch.
> 
> * Make the first row of stitching, as close as possible to the seam line of your ruffle, but in the seam allowance.
> * Make a second row close to the first row in the seam allowance.
> * If at all possible, make a third row of stitching.
> * Always leave a thread tail on your rows of stitching.
> * Choose the upper thread or the bobbin thread, gently tugging the threads to gather the fabric.
> 
> Gathering Using A Zig Zag Stitch Over String Or Heavy Thread:
> This method works exceptionally well on heavy fabric and home dec fabrics.
> 
> * Use a wide setting on your sewing machine for your zig zag stitch. Lay a string or heavy thread on your fabric, centered under your presser foot, just inside the seam allowance from the seam line.
> * Zig zag over the centered string, being careful not to catch the string in the stitches.
> * Tug on the string to achieve your gathers. Make sure you don't pull the opposite end through in to your zig zag stitches.
> 
> There are pics and a tute here:   http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> Gathering Using a Ruffler Presser Foot:
> A Ruffler Attachment is a special presser foot. It will ruffle the fabric as you sew it, keeping the ruffle perfectly even. This type of foot is available at your sewing machine dealer. The sealer will need the make and model of your machine to provide you with the correct ruffler foot.
> 
> I know that both of the ruffler attachment, that I have purchased came with very vague instructions. There are many different ways to achieve the results you want.
> 
> Most ruffler's have two different parts on them that are adjustable, and should be pointed to in the directions. By adjusting the stitch length you are able to control the adjustments further.
> 
> Always test the setting on a scrap of fabric that is the same as what you will be gathering. If you have allowed 2.5 times the fabric for a ruffle, cut a 12.5" scrap and make adjustments for the scrap to gather up to a 5" piece.
> 
> 
> 
> Some gathering help for tmh0206.  Also, you can use the tension method described here:  http://www.dana-made-it.com/2008/07/tutorial-market-skirt.html



Thank you!!  I'll be tucking this away in my CASE file!! 



tarazandra said:


> A year ago I promised my oldest I'd sew her an Aurora dress that was half blue and half pink. Took me forever to make good on my promise : It is slightly large so that she can wear it next fall when we're planning another WDW trip and also because the velour stretched way more than I accounted for.



Adorable dress, and judging by the beautiful smile on your daughter's face it looks like she didn't mind the wait!


----------



## kdzbear

I have been popping in to see all of the creative outfits everyone has been making, but I have not had time to stop and comment yet. I love the Toy Story dress with Bullseye on the front. I also love the Jessie dresses that everyone has made. You all are so creative!

Last week I was co-in charge of VBS at our church. I made another Little Einsteins pillowcase dress for a friends daughter. They are going to Disney at the end of July. Then I made three of the same dress in different sizes for my daughters and one of their friends. I only have the picture of Hayley in it. Tyler joined in the picture too! He is patiently waiting for his new Cars shorts to be made. Bre also received a cheetah girls hot pink and leopard print pillowcase dress, but she has been at Girl Scout camp so I cant catch her for a photo.











I also tried to make some curtains for Hayley. They look so much cuter in the pattern than on the wall.






Then Hayley wore the dress to a summer party for one of my husbands co-workers and I now have an order for a KU dress. I did not know that I was in the dress making business, but I can give it a try! Before this I agreed to make another pillowcase dress and a pair of shorts for my friend going to Disney in July if she brought me the material. I guess I should get to work!


----------



## NiniMorris

kdzbear said:


> I have been popping in to see all of the creative outfits everyone has been making, but I have not had time to stop and comment yet. I love the Toy Story dress with Bullseye on the front. I also love the Jessie dresses that everyone has made. You all are so creative!
> 
> Last week I was co-in charge of VBS at our church. I made another Little Einsteins pillowcase dress for a friends daughter. They are going to Disney at the end of July. Then I made three of the same dress in different sizes for my daughters and one of their friends. I only have the picture of Hayley in it. Tyler joined in the picture too! He is patiently waiting for his new Cars shorts to be made. Bre also received a cheetah girls hot pink and leopard print pillowcase dress, but she has been at Girl Scout camp so I cant catch her for a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried to make some curtains for Hayley. They look so much cuter in the pattern than on the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Hayley wore the dress to a summer party for one of my husbands co-workers and I now have an order for a KU dress. I did not know that I was in the dress making business, but I can give it a try! Before this I agreed to make another pillowcase dress and a pair of shorts for my friend going to Disney in July if she brought me the material. I guess I should get to work!



Cute!  Cute   Cute!

Nini


----------



## SallyfromDE

bear_mom said:


> Anyone know the pattern for this skirt? I want to make something like this for AK.
> 
> Emily








I love this pattern. I use it almost all the time!! What I do different, it calls for a slip, and I attatch the slip to the waistband. And I cut the top skirt an inch or so shorter.


----------



## kdzbear

NiniMorris said:


> So, I finally got my next idea for our autograph quilts for this trip.  I am going to take a 10 x 10 piece of fabric and applique a picture of the character...and then have them sign it!  I haven't worked out all the details yet...like how I will handle duplicates of each character...but I am finally seeing something in my mind!
> 
> I can hardly wait.  Now I just need to make sure I have designs of all the characters we will be looking for.... oh and I need some more time to make the squares for everyone!  I'm thinking this time I will do them in colors to match their rooms instead of on a white fabric.
> 
> What do you think?  I'm still in the brain storming stage of this idea...so any suggestions are more than welcomed!  Maybe someone who is going before me can make one ...and I can CASE some of your ideas!
> 
> 
> Nini



I think this is a fantastic idea. I was going to try to take 6"x6" plain pieces in bright colors of 100% cotton quilting fabric to have the characters sign. Then I was going to try to find fabric with the matching character on it to put throughout the quilt. I was going to try bright pink, yellow and blue ... maybe orange too. I figured with a black fabric marker it would work. I loved your other quilt and I decided to give this a try. I have a friend who quilts who has agreed to teach me how to put it together when I get back home. I think the applique idea would be easier than my idea if you have an embroidery machine!


----------



## kdzbear

3girlsfun said:


> Ladies, I am desperate.....I am not sure if I imagined this or not, but, at one point wasn't there a posting showing a "weighted blanket?"  My ODD is having a rough time with her sensory disorder lately, and I really need to get to one of the bought or made for her ASAP!!!  Thanks!
> 
> I did a search, but there are tons of posts popping up...unless someone can tell me a better way to search.
> 
> Thank you so much ladies!
> 
> BTW, I bought the material to do Minnie shirts soon, just have to find the t-shirts for my 3 girls now, and my SIL is going to teach me the process, I can't wait! I will post on here as soon as we do them. (Right now I am just waiting for my ODD to have a good enough day that we can leave the house.)



I hope that you found the link now. Feel free to PM me with any questions. They are fairly simple to sew. The time consuming part is marking all of the squares and pinning each row to prevent the machine from hitting any run away plastic pellets. They do work wonders! Tyler could not go to sleep without his. He also goes and gets his whenever he is really upset to calm down. I am thinking I may need to make a lap one to send to kindergarten with him this fall. Good luck!


----------



## bear_mom

SallyfromDE said:


> I love this pattern. I use it almost all the time!! What I do different, it calls for a slip, and I attatch the slip to the waistband. And I cut the top skirt an inch or so shorter.



THANK YOU!!!!!!!!

Emily


----------



## NaeNae

kdzbear said:


> I hope that you found the link now. Feel free to PM me with any questions. They are fairly simple to sew. The time consuming part is marking all of the squares and pinning each row to prevent the machine from hitting any run away plastic pellets. They do work wonders! Tyler could not go to sleep without his. He also goes and gets his whenever he is really upset to calm down. I am thinking I may need to make a lap one to send to kindergarten with him this fall. Good luck!



Your directions for the weighted blanket were a God send.  I made a big one for DGD4 to sleep with.  I had a 1/2 yd left of the fleece so I made one to use in the car, preschool, resturants or where ever she needed it.  I put the same amount of weight but it's alot easier to take places with us.  She uses hers all the time.  It has really made a difference!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ollyg

Jaylin said:


> Does anyone know who the "new" person is on Etsy?  Bowsandclothesappliq?  Only 2 feedback and just joined.  But all the stuff looks really familiar?  Is it an old store coming back as a new store?




Yes it an old store coming back as new.  I think somebody was giving her grief over copyrights and reporting her.


----------



## mirandag819

Jaylin said:


> Oh my gosh, I LOVE both of these.  I can say that I've got toy story fever!  I foolish bought all the Monsters Inc characters awhile back thinking I'd use them for HS but now I think I must get some Toy Story.  Monster's inc is soooo yesterday!
> 
> Love all the ideas on gathering!  I have a ruffler foot but it make my needle fall out about every 10 or so stitches.  It's so annoying.  I  must have something set wrong, I just have no idea what.  I like the idea of adjusting the tension on the machine, sounds easy, but is it good for the machine to be playing with the tension like that?  The LAST thing I want to do is break the thing!!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone know who the "new" person is on Etsy?  Bowsandclothesappliq?  Only 2 feedback and just joined.  But all the stuff looks really familiar?  Is it an old store coming back as a new store?



That is Adrianne (SuperDinDin's) pictures, she recently opened her own website with that name, so I am guessing she changed her Etsy name to the same name as her website.


----------



## na24_7

I was looking at the Audrey Skirt on the photobucket account but I can't find it on any of the threads.  There are too many for me to search thru.  Can anyone give me more info on this?  Thanks!  I am a newbie previous lurker who finally has a trip to plan.


----------



## Disneymom1218

LisaZoe said:


> Oh my gosh, what was I thinking when I designed not one but 2 patterns that have so many ruffles and gathering?!?  I've made 3 Zoe and 2 Audrey skirts so far this week. Considering my ruffler foot doesn't work on my sewing machines, I think my hands and wrists want to take a break from thread pulling. On top of that, my main sewing machine isn't working quite right. It's like the feed dogs aren't moving the fabric through as they should. I ended up switching to my back-up machine to get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also recently made this Zoe skirt for a cute little girl and the coordinating sets for her brothers.



Here are some of the Audrey skirts they were on page 55


----------



## na24_7

Thanks!  I was hoping as a very new sewer I would be able to make one of these for myself for my trip in Dec but after reading this I think I better stick with just making a tie dye shirt.


----------



## Disneymom1218

na24_7 said:


> Thanks!  I was hoping as a very new sewer I would be able to make one of these for myself for my trip in Dec but after reading this I think I better stick with just making a tie dye shirt.



I think you could do it. the most work would be gathering all the ruffles in the back. you don;t have to applique the front.


----------



## babynala

froggy33 said:


> Finished up the AK outfit.  I ended up using 8 of Heathers designs and 3 from Swak.  The giraffe was done by hand for size, everything else was done on my new machine.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


This outfit came out so cute.  I love all the animals and the giraffe print fabric.



InkspressYourself said:


> You are too funny.  I bookmarked your blog to CASE your last autograph quilt.
> 
> I love your idea of appliqueing the characters, but I'm too cheap to buy them all.  And then I know if I had one ready and couldn't find a character to sign it, I'd be all sorts of crazy looking for them.  My family doesn't like me too much when I let my crazy get out of check!
> 
> Here's my toy story outfit.  Thanks for looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to add that this is my office floor, my carpet at home is slightly more attractive.


Great job.



clhemsath said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments.  Our cruise was really fantastic!  We left from Port Canaveral, went to Key West, Nassau, then Castaway Cay.  Everyone on the ship was so friendly and would take care of just everything.  I loved the dining rotation, so we were eating at a different resturant every night. I also loved the variety of characters that were on board, so we didn't have to stand in line to meet them at the parks!
> 
> Meeting Goofy on the first night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Gathering in the morning (and Tiana was on board!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie in her tropical attire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is back to reality today.  I wish I was already back at Disney!  DH says three years until we go back to the parks  I don't know if I will make it!!


Love all the pictures.  I still love those black and white dresses but I love the Tiana and Chip and Dale ones too.  Back to reality is no fun.  Hope you can get back to the parks in less then 3 years. 
Did you do the parks first or the cruise?  I REALLY want to take a Disney cruise.  



candicenicole19 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the sweet words about my little Pirate Nathan and my Dress!  You guys are all so sweet!  Last night was the night from H@LL!!!!  My girls had a friend stay over and they didnt go to bed till after 4 am.  THis thing that really stinks is I was up with them because they were SO loud and at 256 am I am going to see the new twilight movie!  I HAVE to take a nap so I dont miss it!  lol, Darn kids better sleep tonight. Only issue with that is their friend is staying another night.......


 Hope you got a nap, have fun at the Twilight movie.  



tarazandra said:


> A year ago I promised my oldest I'd sew her an Aurora dress that was half blue and half pink. Took me forever to make good on my promise : It is slightly large so that she can wear it next fall when we're planning another WDW trip and also because the velour stretched way more than I accounted for.


What a great picture and a beautiful dress.  It is so pretty.  Also, your signature is making me so jealous "Disneyland every month" 



Jaylin said:


> Love all the ideas on gathering!  I have a ruffler foot but it make my needle fall out about every 10 or so stitches.  It's so annoying.  I  must have something set wrong, I just have no idea what.  I like the idea of adjusting the tension on the machine, sounds easy, but is it good for the machine to be playing with the tension like that?  The LAST thing I want to do is break the thing!!!!!!


Have you tried making the needle really tight with a screwdriver?  My machine tends to do this too even after I tighten it down.  I test it and test it on scrap fabric but when I sew the actual ruffle it is always too loose.  I think I will try out one of these "new" methods the next time I need to ruffle.



kdzbear said:


> I have been popping in to see all of the creative outfits everyone has been making, but I have not had time to stop and comment yet. I love the Toy Story dress with Bullseye on the front. I also love the Jessie dresses that everyone has made. You all are so creative!
> 
> Last week I was co-in charge of VBS at our church. I made another Little Einsteins pillowcase dress for a friends daughter. They are going to Disney at the end of July. Then I made three of the same dress in different sizes for my daughters and one of their friends. I only have the picture of Hayley in it. Tyler joined in the picture too! He is patiently waiting for his new Cars shorts to be made. Bre also received a cheetah girls hot pink and leopard print pillowcase dress, but she has been at Girl Scout camp so I cant catch her for a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried to make some curtains for Hayley. They look so much cuter in the pattern than on the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Hayley wore the dress to a summer party for one of my husbands co-workers and I now have an order for a KU dress. I did not know that I was in the dress making business, but I can give it a try! Before this I agreed to make another pillowcase dress and a pair of shorts for my friend going to Disney in July if she brought me the material. I guess I should get to work!


The strawberry dress is really cute and so our you kids.  The curtains look nice too.   I say, start sewing!


----------



## lindsey

I'm suscribing because you guys seem to have so much fun sewing! - and great ideas.  I bought some purple princess material on ebay, and am going to try to make a simple dress for granddaughter.


----------



## DisneyKings

NiniMorris said:


> So, I finally got my next idea for our autograph quilts for this trip.  I am going to take a 10 x 10 piece of fabric and applique a picture of the character...and then have them sign it!  I haven't worked out all the details yet...like how I will handle duplicates of each character...but I am finally seeing something in my mind!
> 
> I can hardly wait.  Now I just need to make sure I have designs of all the characters we will be looking for.... oh and I need some more time to make the squares for everyone!  I'm thinking this time I will do them in colors to match their rooms instead of on a white fabric.
> 
> What do you think?  I'm still in the brain storming stage of this idea...so any suggestions are more than welcomed!  Maybe someone who is going before me can make one ...and I can CASE some of your ideas!
> 
> 
> Nini



I think I would take blank ones & put the character on after.  That way you won't run into someone you didn't have beforehand or have some that you don't see.  I plan to put the characters on an adjacent square for the autographs I got (and haven't quilted) now that I have an emb machine!


----------



## lovesdumbo

NiniMorris said:


> So, I finally got my next idea for our autograph quilts for this trip.  I am going to take a 10 x 10 piece of fabric and applique a picture of the character...and then have them sign it!  I haven't worked out all the details yet...like how I will handle duplicates of each character...but I am finally seeing something in my mind!
> 
> I can hardly wait.  Now I just need to make sure I have designs of all the characters we will be looking for.... oh and I need some more time to make the squares for everyone!  I'm thinking this time I will do them in colors to match their rooms instead of on a white fabric.
> 
> What do you think?  I'm still in the brain storming stage of this idea...so any suggestions are more than welcomed!  Maybe someone who is going before me can make one ...and I can CASE some of your ideas!
> 
> 
> Nini


I was thinking of doing one with silhouettes in black on white.  With autographs on a different square.  With a big Walt & Mickey silhouette in the middle.  Then use red & black fabrics as other squares/borders.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  I don't know that mine will ever be more than an idea.


----------



## froggy33

tarazandra said:


> Love, love, love this! What top is that? I know it's been mentioned but I don't remember.





babynala said:


> This outfit came out so cute.  I love all the animals and the giraffe print fabric.



Thanks!  It's the Emma Swing Top pattern from ycmt.com.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

froggy33 said:


> Finished up the AK outfit.  I ended up using 8 of Heathers designs and 3 from Swak.  The giraffe was done by hand for size, everything else was done on my new machine.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I love how this turned out!  Great job!  Super cute!



lovesdumbo said:


> I was thinking of doing one with silhouettes in black on white.  With autographs on a different square.  With a big Walt & Mickey silhouette in the middle.  Then use red & black fabrics as other squares/borders.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  I don't know that mine will ever be more than an idea.



This sounds like a great idea!


----------



## kdzbear

NaeNae said:


> Your directions for the weighted blanket were a God send.  I made a big one for DGD4 to sleep with.  I had a 1/2 yd left of the fleece so I made one to use in the car, preschool, resturants or where ever she needed it.  I put the same amount of weight but it's alot easier to take places with us.  She uses hers all the time.  It has really made a difference!  Thanks so much!!!



You are so welcome. I am so glad I could contribute something useful here. I know we could not survive without Tyler's weighted blanket. Hayley has one too, but hers is not as needed!


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> Finished up the AK outfit.  I ended up using 8 of Heathers designs and 3 from Swak.  The giraffe was done by hand for size, everything else was done on my new machine.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



This is super fantastic adorable!! 



InkspressYourself said:


> I love everything about this.  I really like the ruffle up the back that closes the opening more.  I really NEED that pattern, lol.
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> You are too funny.  I bookmarked your blog to CASE your last autograph quilt.
> 
> I love your idea of appliqueing the characters, but I'm too cheap to buy them all.  And then I know if I had one ready and couldn't find a character to sign it, I'd be all sorts of crazy looking for them.  My family doesn't like me too much when I let my crazy get out of check!
> 
> Here's my toy story outfit.  Thanks for looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to add that this is my office floor, my carpet at home is slightly more attractive.



Oh soooooo cute!  (and LOL on the carpet....I am glad you clarified that)



clhemsath said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments.  Our cruise was really fantastic!  We left from Port Canaveral, went to Key West, Nassau, then Castaway Cay.  Everyone on the ship was so friendly and would take care of just everything.  I loved the dining rotation, so we were eating at a different resturant every night. I also loved the variety of characters that were on board, so we didn't have to stand in line to meet them at the parks!
> 
> Meeting Goofy on the first night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Gathering in the morning (and Tiana was on board!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie in her tropical attire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is back to reality today.  I wish I was already back at Disney!  DH says three years until we go back to the parks  I don't know if I will make it!!



These are all so great!  It looks like you had so much fun and love all the character interaction.  I hope we get to go on a cruise someday!!



kdzbear said:


> I have been popping in to see all of the creative outfits everyone has been making, but I have not had time to stop and comment yet. I love the Toy Story dress with Bullseye on the front. I also love the Jessie dresses that everyone has made. You all are so creative!
> 
> Last week I was co-in charge of VBS at our church. I made another Little Einsteins pillowcase dress for a friend’s daughter. They are going to Disney at the end of July. Then I made three of the same dress in different sizes for my daughters and one of their friends. I only have the picture of Hayley in it. Tyler joined in the picture too! He is patiently waiting for his new Cars shorts to be made. Bre also received a cheetah girls hot pink and leopard print pillowcase dress, but she has been at Girl Scout camp so I can’t catch her for a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried to make some curtains for Hayley. They look so much cuter in the pattern than on the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Hayley wore the dress to a summer party for one of my husband’s co-workers and I now have an order for a KU dress. I did not know that I was in the dress making business, but I can give it a try! Before this I agreed to make another pillowcase dress and a pair of shorts for my friend going to Disney in July if she brought me the material. I guess I should get to work!



Love the strawberry dress...and the kiddos are so cute!  Curtains look great too....I think they turned out just fine! <sorry...don't know what happened to the pictures>

I have been making way too many butt ruffles.  I don't have a ruffler so when I say make...I really mean hand hem and ruffle all of them...but they all turned out good so...I am happy...
First, another castle dress someone asked me to make for them...





Close up...the silouette is actually sparkly...it looks so cute on the dress...





And the back....





And then I made my first Audrey skirt for my granddaughter.  It is a size 3/4 so it is so tiny....





Close up...





And the back (my favorite part)...




Thanks for looking!!


----------



## annegirl

Do any of you amazing women have a Feliz party dress pattern that you share or sell? 
Weird question probably... but I want to make one so bad. I am in love with these dresses. I have been looking for the pattern but can't find it anywhere because of it being discontinued. So, then I started looking for the book that it is in now and it is sold out indefinately at every bookstore and online venue that I have searched... and our library doesn't have it either. 
I've been searching You can make this and etsy for patterns that are similar but haven't found any that looked similar enough to me.. if none of you have the pattern do you know of a similar pattern somewhere?


----------



## ellenbenny

annegirl said:


> Do any of you amazing women have a Feliz party dress pattern that you share or sell?
> Weird question probably... but I want to make one so bad. I am in love with these dresses. I have been looking for the pattern but can't find it anywhere because of it being discontinued. So, then I started looking for the book that it is in now and it is sold out indefinately at every bookstore and online venue that I have searched... and our library doesn't have it either.
> I've been searching You can make this and etsy for patterns that are similar but haven't found any that looked similar enough to me.. if none of you have the pattern do you know of a similar pattern somewhere?



http://www.etsy.com/listing/50295097/feliz-party-dress-pattern-farbenmix


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Granna4679 said:


> And then I made my first Audrey skirt for my granddaughter.  It is a size 3/4 so it is so tiny....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



these are fantastic!  Did you do the mickey and walt silhouette by hand?

The watermelon outfit is so adorable!!!  What size hoop do you have?  i thought you had a 5x7 but that girl holding the watermelon looks really big!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Granna4679 said:


> I have been making way too many butt ruffles.  I don't have a ruffler so when I say make...I really mean hand hem and ruffle all of them...but they all turned out good so...I am happy...
> First, another castle dress someone asked me to make for them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up...the silouette is actually sparkly...it looks so cute on the dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back....



I love this....I have to know...where did you get that castle fabric?  I think I have seen something similar...but now can't remember if it was online or in person!  LOL



Nini


----------



## ConnieB

annegirl said:


> Do any of you amazing women have a Feliz party dress pattern that you share or sell?
> Weird question probably... but I want to make one so bad. I am in love with these dresses. I have been looking for the pattern but can't find it anywhere because of it being discontinued. So, then I started looking for the book that it is in now and it is sold out indefinately at every bookstore and online venue that I have searched... and our library doesn't have it either.
> I've been searching You can make this and etsy for patterns that are similar but haven't found any that looked similar enough to me.. if none of you have the pattern do you know of a similar pattern somewhere?



It's in the book "Sewing Clothes Kids Love" which is availble at a lot of online book stores...here's a quick link to Amazon so you can see the details, but shop around and you'll probably find a better price.


----------



## t-beri

froggy33 said:


> Finished up the AK outfit.  I ended up using 8 of Heathers designs and 3 from Swak.  The giraffe was done by hand for size, everything else was done on my new machine.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



THIS IS AMAZING!!!  I LOVE IT!!  Wow, I am really gonna have to step up my game for this December.  

Hey, Disboutiquers!! I just started a blog and to bribe you all to read it I'm doing a FANTASTIC give away!  You should check it out.  
http://t-beri.blogspot.com/


----------



## tricia

Question for Nini or any other quilters out there. (or just people with an opinion too)

I am making a baby quilt.  I have the quilt top done, and am going to back it in minky.  Should I use a batting? Should I quilt it? (I don't have a long arm so it would just be stitched in the ditch)  Should I tie it?  I have never done a backing in minky, so that's what has me guessing.

ETA:  the quilt is about 34" x 44"


----------



## Granna4679

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> these are fantastic!  Did you do the mickey and walt silhouette by hand?
> 
> The watermelon outfit is so adorable!!!  What size hoop do you have?  i thought you had a 5x7 but that girl holding the watermelon looks really big!!



Thank you. Yes, the Mickey and Walt are done by hand.  

I do have a 5 x 7 hoop.  The shirt is only a size 2T so that may be why it looks so big but it was a booger to hoop and keep the excess shirt out of the way...the design filled at least 85% of the hoop.


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> I love this....I have to know...where did you get that castle fabric?  I think I have seen something similar...but now can't remember if it was online or in person!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini - thank you...I don't know where the fabric came from actually.  The person I made it for bought the fabric and sent it to me.  I do know that she got it online.  I will see if I can find out from her.

Here is one listed on the auction site but already sold...but at least it gives you the name if you want to do a search...
http://www.etsy.com/listing/35604792/half-yard-amusement-park-at-night


----------



## clhemsath

Granna4679 said:


> First, another castle dress someone asked me to make for them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made my first Audrey skirt for my granddaughter.  It is a size 3/4 so it is so tiny....



These are SSOOOO CUTE!  Awesome job!

I also loved the AK set.

We actually did the parks before we did the cruise.  

I know this has probably be asked before, but DH actually told me that he wants me to make him a shirt!!  Does anyone know where I can find an adult bowling shirt pattern


----------



## princesskayla

NiniMorris said:


> So, I finally got my next idea for our autograph quilts for this trip.  I am going to take a 10 x 10 piece of fabric and applique a picture of the character...and then have them sign it!  I haven't worked out all the details yet...like how I will handle duplicates of each character...but I am finally seeing something in my mind!
> 
> I can hardly wait.  Now I just need to make sure I have designs of all the characters we will be looking for.... oh and I need some more time to make the squares for everyone!  I'm thinking this time I will do them in colors to match their rooms instead of on a white fabric.
> 
> What do you think?  I'm still in the brain storming stage of this idea...so any suggestions are more than welcomed!  Maybe someone who is going before me can make one ...and I can CASE some of your ideas!
> 
> 
> Nini



I am planning on doing one for my kiddos in Sept. I was just going to use plain colored squares with black ink for signatures. Then I was going to take the picture that take with character, put it on photo paper and join the squares. I will put random appliques around the pictures and signatures. I thought about putting the appliques on the square before we go but I don't even have enough time. 



bear_mom said:


> Anyone know the pattern for this skirt? I want to make something like this for AK.
> 
> Emily



That is the layered tulle twirl skirt. It is super easy and it is super cute!
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/skirts-dresses/How-to-Make-a-Layered-Tulle-Twirl-Skirt.htm



tarazandra said:


> A year ago I promised my oldest I'd sew her an Aurora dress that was half blue and half pink. Took me forever to make good on my promise : It is slightly large so that she can wear it next fall when we're planning another WDW trip and also because the velour stretched way more than I accounted for.



Very nice. I love it. 



Granna4679 said:


> First, another castle dress someone asked me to make for them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up...the silouette is actually sparkly...it looks so cute on the dress...




Love it!! My daughter designed a dress that she wants for MK. Where did you find the pattern for that castle?  Did you draw it by hand or did you take it from a picture?

My daughter wants a large castle on the front of the dress and won't rest til I make it for her.


----------



## froggy33

t-beri said:


> THIS IS AMAZING!!!  I LOVE IT!!  Wow, I am really gonna have to step up my game for this December.
> 
> Hey, Disboutiquers!! I just started a blog and to bribe you all to read it I'm doing a FANTASTIC give away!  You should check it out.
> http://t-beri.blogspot.com/



Thanks!  You always make great stuff, so this is a nice compliment!  This is actually for a customer.  We are also going this September and I need to get going on stuff for my daughter!  I have it all in my head and the fabric, but who knows when I'll get to it!

I can imagine with two little girls to sew for you are going to be busy!!!


----------



## Granna4679

princesskayla said:


> Love it!! My daughter designed a dress that she wants for MK. Where did you find the pattern for that castle?  Did you draw it by hand or did you take it from a picture?
> 
> My daughter wants a large castle on the front of the dress and won't rest til I make it for her.



I started out with a picture for the outline but then just basically made a hand drawn sketch and went from there.  It was pretty time consuming but love the finished project.


----------



## HeatherSue

froggy33 said:


> Finished up the AK outfit.  I ended up using 8 of Heathers designs and 3 from Swak.  The giraffe was done by hand for size, everything else was done on my new machine.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


WOW!!  This is SOOO adorable!!  I love the way you used the jungle animals!  So cool how you used the giraffe fabric for the top and then put the giraffe on the pants.  I just love it!



NiniMorris said:


> So, I finally got my next idea for our autograph quilts for this trip.  I am going to take a 10 x 10 piece of fabric and applique a picture of the character...and then have them sign it!  I haven't worked out all the details yet...like how I will handle duplicates of each character...but I am finally seeing something in my mind!
> 
> I can hardly wait.  Now I just need to make sure I have designs of all the characters we will be looking for.... oh and I need some more time to make the squares for everyone!  I'm thinking this time I will do them in colors to match their rooms instead of on a white fabric.
> 
> What do you think?  I'm still in the brain storming stage of this idea...so any suggestions are more than welcomed!  Maybe someone who is going before me can make one ...and I can CASE some of your ideas!
> 
> 
> Nini


This sounds like a really neat idea!  I can't wait to see what you come up with!



InkspressYourself said:


> I'd like to add that this is my office floor, my carpet at home is slightly more attractive.


Awesome Toy Story outfit!  I was giggling over your comment about the carpet.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> I LOVE IT!!  I love those designs too, I bet HeatherSue will be thrilled to see this


I am!



clhemsath said:


> It is back to reality today.  I wish I was already back at Disney!  DH says three years until we go back to the parks  I don't know if I will make it!!


What fun!  Your girls look so pretty!  I love all of their outfits!  Your DH sounds like my DH.  But, I just go without him!  It works out great!  He only has to go every 3 years or so, and I still get my Disney fix!



froggy33 said:


> I think these designs are so cute!  When I initially bought them I didn't have an embroidery machine, I planned on doing them all "by hand"  Then, I broke down and bought a machine and I AM SO GLAD!  I love it!  These were the first designs I did with it and they turned out so great!  I'll still have to do some things by hand since my machine is 5X7 and I like to do some big designs - but if I don't have to I won't!!  This machine is totally worth the money!


They were your first machine appliques?? WOW!  You really did do a great job on those!!



tarazandra said:


> Thanks, Teresa! I've been good. Never stopped sewing after I started but also didn't do any customs for the last trip. I figured it would be too cold most days and it was so I'm glad I didn't end up disappointed with unworn customs. We're now looking at a cruise next year and fall trip and I've decided to go the custom route again. Of course, my oldest will be 12 by then, so it'll be fun keeping them age appropriate. Thankfully she's a fun kid who loves the magical aspect of Disney and is really game for just about anything. Matter of fact I have a pic to share next of our most recent trip to Disneyland with her in a two color Aurora dress (got the idea here!). It's good to be back and I'll try (I do stress "try") to keep up!


I just wanted to say "Hi!", too!  I remember you from way back! Glad to see you around again!



tarazandra said:


> A year ago I promised my oldest I'd sew her an Aurora dress that was half blue and half pink. Took me forever to make good on my promise  It is slightly large so that she can wear it next fall when we're planning another WDW trip and also because the velour stretched way more than I accounted for.


Beautiful!  Both your daughter and the dress!  What did Aurora think of it?



Jaylin said:


> Oh my gosh, I LOVE both of these.  I can say that I've got toy story fever!  I foolish bought all the Monsters Inc characters awhile back thinking I'd use them for HS but now I think I must get some Toy Story.  Monster's inc is soooo yesterday!


Soooo yesterday! 



kdzbear said:


>


The strawberry dress looks adorable!  So do the kids!  
I think the curtains look great! I don't see anything wrong with them at all!



na24_7 said:


> I was looking at the Audrey Skirt on the photobucket account but I can't find it on any of the threads.  There are too many for me to search thru.  Can anyone give me more info on this?  Thanks!  I am a newbie previous lurker who finally has a trip to plan.


The pattern is sold by funktionalthreads on etsy. 



lindsey said:


> I'm suscribing because you guys seem to have so much fun sewing! - and great ideas.  I bought some purple princess material on ebay, and am going to try to make a simple dress for granddaughter.


!  We'd love to see pictures when you finish the dress!



Granna4679 said:


> I have been making way too many butt ruffles.  I don't have a ruffler so when I say make...I really mean hand hem and ruffle all of them...but they all turned out good so...I am happy...
> First, another castle dress someone asked me to make for them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made my first Audrey skirt for my granddaughter.  It is a size 3/4 so it is so tiny....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


Oooh!!  I adore the castle dress!  I love, love, love that black fabric!  I'm always so tempted to buy it when I see it on etsy!  Your castle applique looks fabulous!

The watermelon outfit is adorable, too!



t-beri said:


> THIS IS AMAZING!!!  I LOVE IT!!  Wow, I am really gonna have to step up my game for this December.
> 
> Hey, Disboutiquers!! I just started a blog and to bribe you all to read it I'm doing a FANTASTIC give away!  You should check it out.
> http://t-beri.blogspot.com/


I love the blog!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

I just finished sewing all of the RUFFLES onto my first attempt at an Audrey skirt....problem is I sewed them to the FRONT of the skirt


----------



## NiniMorris

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I just finished sewing all of the RUFFLES onto my first attempt at an Audrey skirt....problem is I sewed them to the FRONT of the skirt



And here I thought I was the only one to do stuff like that! And they were probably PERFECT!  Right?


Nini


----------



## i12go2wdw

tricia said:


> Question for Nini or any other quilters out there. (or just people with an opinion too)
> 
> I am making a baby quilt.  I have the quilt top done, and am going to back it in minky.  Should I use a batting? Should I quilt it? (I don't have a long arm so it would just be stitched in the ditch)  Should I tie it?  I have never done a backing in minky, so that's what has me guessing.
> 
> ETA:  the quilt is about 34" x 44"



I just finished a quilt for a little girl in my life and I struggled with the minky/batting question too. I ended up just using the minky (actually fake minky....finky???) anyways I love how it feels and it is just a thick as if it were cotton backed with batting, it was a breeze to hand quilt too!! Nice for a summer quilt.


----------



## erikawolf2004

tarazandra said:


> Not that I've posted here in over a year, but I do lurk and came across your post. I happened to recently do a Small World outfit that may help you with an idea. I used a shirt from the Small World toy shop in Disneyland, attached a skirt with a scalloped edge (not 100% pleased with how it came out) and paired with Carla's easy fit pants from YCMT because I love putting dresses over pants with this child and that way she gets more seasons' wear out of it. The appliques on the pants were pieced together by me with clipart I found on the internet. There were many different nationalities to choose from, I had my dd pick her two favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's wearing a long sleeve shirt underneath, the Small World tee is short sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's bending her legs, the appliques and pant legs are actually the same size.



Thank you posting this and the cute ideas.  Not sure if I am brave enough to do the hand embroidery, I was hoping to find embroidery files for the little kids, but doesn't look like that is going to happen.  I love what you came up with, the fabric is very cute...where did you find that if you can remember?


----------



## NiniMorris

tricia said:


> Question for Nini or any other quilters out there. (or just people with an opinion too)
> 
> I am making a baby quilt.  I have the quilt top done, and am going to back it in minky.  Should I use a batting? Should I quilt it? (I don't have a long arm so it would just be stitched in the ditch)  Should I tie it?  I have never done a backing in minky, so that's what has me guessing.
> 
> ETA:  the quilt is about 34" x 44"



Tricia,

I'm sorry about not responding...I've been dealing with some health issues for a while and can't seem to get focused on what I'm supposed to be doing...those that know me IRL would say what is new about that!  LOL

Anyway...I have never used Minky.  I've heard lots of nice things about it, but just have never taken the plunge before.  I would think, that using it without batting should be fine.  I know I have made baby quilts for summer use without batting all the time.  I just use flannel for the backing.  

Nini


----------



## HeatherSue

I thought I'd post pictures of what I made for myself on Sunday.  Yes, I made something for MYSELF!  This is a cover for my new Kindle (I love that thing already).  I couldn't find a tutorial for the style I wanted out there anywhere. So, I just made up my own pattern.  I would do a few things differently if I made another one, but I'm pleased with how this one turned out!  

Front (next time I'd make that wonky top stitching land on the back so it's not so obvious):




With Kindle in place.  It holds it really nicely like this.  But, I think I'd make 4 triangles next time so it's easier to reach the on/off switch:




With Kindle tucked in the pocket (it needs a tab at the top to keep it in if you're going to carry it around this way):


----------



## NiniMorris

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post pictures of what I made for myself on Sunday.  Yes, I made something for MYSELF!  This is a cover for my new Kindle (I love that thing already).  I couldn't find a tutorial for the style I wanted out there anywhere. So, I just made up my own pattern.  I would do a few things differently if I made another one, but I'm pleased with how this one turned out!
> 
> Front (next time I'd make that wonky top stitching land on the back so it's not so obvious):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Kindle in place.  It holds it really nicely like this.  But, I think I'd make 4 triangles next time so it's easier to reach the on/off switch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Kindle tucked in the pocket (it needs a tab at the top to keep it in if you're going to carry it around this way):




OOOOOOOOOO I love that!  I wish I had seen this before I made the bag for my daughter...this is much nicer...I may have to CASE it...or are you going to make a pattern for sale?    



Nini


----------



## tricia

i12go2wdw said:


> I just finished a quilt for a little girl in my life and I struggled with the minky/batting question too. I ended up just using the minky (actually fake minky....finky???) anyways I love how it feels and it is just a thick as if it were cotton backed with batting, it was a breeze to hand quilt too!! Nice for a summer quilt.





NiniMorris said:


> Tricia,
> 
> I'm sorry about not responding...I've been dealing with some health issues for a while and can't seem to get focused on what I'm supposed to be doing...those that know me IRL would say what is new about that!  LOL
> 
> Anyway...I have never used Minky.  I've heard lots of nice things about it, but just have never taken the plunge before.  I would think, that using it without batting should be fine.  I know I have made baby quilts for summer use without batting all the time.  I just use flannel for the backing.
> 
> Nini



Thanks guys.  I was kinda leaning towards no batting also, as the baby is due this week, so there will be lots of summer use.  Gonna try finish it up in the next couple of days and I will post when I do.



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post pictures of what I made for myself on Sunday.  Yes, I made something for MYSELF!  This is a cover for my new Kindle (I love that thing already).  I couldn't find a tutorial for the style I wanted out there anywhere. So, I just made up my own pattern.  I would do a few things differently if I made another one, but I'm pleased with how this one turned out!
> 
> Front (next time I'd make that wonky top stitching land on the back so it's not so obvious):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Kindle in place.  It holds it really nicely like this.  But, I think I'd make 4 triangles next time so it's easier to reach the on/off switch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Kindle tucked in the pocket (it needs a tab at the top to keep it in if you're going to carry it around this way):



Good job Heather.  How do you like the Kindle?  I am a huge reader, but haven't taken the plunge and gone digital yet.


----------



## kdzbear

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I just finished sewing all of the RUFFLES onto my first attempt at an Audrey skirt....problem is I sewed them to the FRONT of the skirt



This sounds like what I would do! Is there anyway to turn the front with the ruffles into the back and make a new front? Every time I make shorts and haven't done some for awhile it involves a seam ripper and patience. Good Luck!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I just finished sewing all of the RUFFLES onto my first attempt at an Audrey skirt....problem is I sewed them to the FRONT of the skirt



Oh girl!!  I hate when I do things like that!!  I've been working on a cradle bumper and just realized (after they were all triple stitched into place) the way I had the ties going, they would be INSIDE the darn bumper when I flipped everything right side out... DOH!


----------



## t-beri

OK guys, the Diaper sewing divas are starting to out # you in blog comments so the chances of one of them winning are pretty good, if you haven't visited my blog go HERE and leave a comment to win my AWESOME give away!


----------



## HeatherSue

NiniMorris said:


> OOOOOOOOOO I love that!  I wish I had seen this before I made the bag for my daughter...this is much nicer...I may have to CASE it...or are you going to make a pattern for sale?
> 
> Nini


Thank you!  I was considering making a pattern to sell. But, then I realized that would be a lot of work!  So, I probably won't.  Go ahead and CASE it if you'd like! 



tricia said:


> Good job Heather.  How do you like the Kindle?  I am a huge reader, but haven't taken the plunge and gone digital yet.


Thanks!  I really like the Kindle!  It's so nice and light and it's really easy on my eyes.  I like that you can change the font size.  So, if I'm getting tired, I usually make it a little bigger.  The only thing I don't like is that I can't download the books from the library.  They have new releases of digital books that you can borrow, but they aren't compatible with the Kindle.  But, amazon has lots of free books and I'm pretty happy with those so far.  



t-beri said:


> OK guys, the Diaper sewing divas are starting to out # you in blog comments so the chances of one of them winning are pretty good, if you haven't visited my blog go HERE and leave a comment to win my AWESOME give away!



Pimp that blog, girlie!


----------



## Granna4679

HeatherSue said:


> Oooh!!  I adore the castle dress!  I love, love, love that black fabric!  I'm always so tempted to buy it when I see it on etsy!  Your castle applique looks fabulous!
> 
> The watermelon outfit is adorable, too!



Thanks Heather.  That black fabric is a fettish of mine...my daughters say that everytime I go near JoAnn's I have to buy another yard of it because I use it on so many things.  It is just so versatile!!



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I just finished sewing all of the RUFFLES onto my first attempt at an Audrey skirt....problem is I sewed them to the FRONT of the skirt



Funny you should say that.  I made the watermelon Audrey skirt Monday night but the shirt that went with it....another story.  I put my stabilizer on, hooped it, put it on the machine, stitched out the first applique part (the face), then put the fabric down and then did the tack down stitch....THEN realized that the shirt was upside down!  So it took me an hour to pull out all those tiny, tiny stitches!!  I feel your pain!!



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post pictures of what I made for myself on Sunday.  Yes, I made something for MYSELF!  This is a cover for my new Kindle (I love that thing already).  I couldn't find a tutorial for the style I wanted out there anywhere. So, I just made up my own pattern.  I would do a few things differently if I made another one, but I'm pleased with how this one turned out!
> 
> Front (next time I'd make that wonky top stitching land on the back so it's not so obvious):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Kindle in place.  It holds it really nicely like this.  But, I think I'd make 4 triangles next time so it's easier to reach the on/off switch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Kindle tucked in the pocket (it needs a tab at the top to keep it in if you're going to carry it around this way):



Love the Kindle cover....now if ONLY I had a Kindle to put in one!!


----------



## GrammaBelle

My mom and I are learning to do hotfix crystals on clothes.  Look what my she made me for my birthday trip to Disneyland next week!  I can't wait to get out in the California sun and see it sparkle


----------



## ellenbenny

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post pictures of what I made for myself on Sunday.  Yes, I made something for MYSELF!  This is a cover for my new Kindle (I love that thing already).  I couldn't find a tutorial for the style I wanted out there anywhere. So, I just made up my own pattern.  I would do a few things differently if I made another one, but I'm pleased with how this one turned out!
> 
> Front (next time I'd make that wonky top stitching land on the back so it's not so obvious):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Kindle in place.  It holds it really nicely like this.  But, I think I'd make 4 triangles next time so it's easier to reach the on/off switch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Kindle tucked in the pocket (it needs a tab at the top to keep it in if you're going to carry it around this way):



Looks great!! I definitely want to get a Kindle, just haven't justified it to myself yet.  I will though


----------



## Disneymom1218

t-beri said:


> OK guys, the Diaper sewing divas are starting to out # you in blog comments so the chances of one of them winning are pretty good, if you haven't visited my blog go HERE and leave a comment to win my AWESOME give away!



I have tried to leave a comment 5 times now and it will not accept my AIM name  I guess it just wasn't meant for me to win that awesome give away


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

tricia said:


> Good job Heather.  How do you like the Kindle?  I am a huge reader, but haven't taken the plunge and gone digital yet.



I second that, great job, Heather!   And I'll put in my $.02...I love my Kindle!  I've had it for over a year now, and refuse to buy any more books, lol.  I too am a huge reader, and I read fast, so when we'd go on a 7 night cruise, that usually meant bringing 4 or 5 books.  Now I've got something that weighs less, but I've got more than 100 books on there.  And most of them are free...I've found a few new authors on the free list that I've really enjoyed, and many of the classics are on the free list too.  I can't believe how much the price keeps dropping.  I got an email from Barnes and Noble saying their Nook is now $149...I bet Kindle drops their price again too.  I've got the plain black leather cover on mine, it was the only thing available when I bought it...I like being able to turn back the cover and prop the book up when I read in bed, and it's great to change the font to ginormous when I'm reading blind because I took my contacts out, lol!  I've been tempted to make a pretty cover for my cover, is that weird?


----------



## squirrel

I'm having trouble leaving a comment for the give away also.  I guess I haven't ever left a blog message before.  I don't get any of the Comment As options.  I have no idea what one to select.  I managed to get a Google account and when I returned to try and post my comment I get an error message.  I guess I'm not meant to win either.


----------



## princesskayla

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I second that, great job, Heather!   And I'll put in my $.02...I love my Kindle!  I've had it for over a year now, and refuse to buy any more books, lol.  I too am a huge reader, and I read fast, so when we'd go on a 7 night cruise, that usually meant bringing 4 or 5 books.  Now I've got something that weighs less, but I've got more than 100 books on there.  And most of them are free...I've found a few new authors on the free list that I've really enjoyed, and many of the classics are on the free list too.  I can't believe how much the price keeps dropping.  I got an email from Barnes and Noble saying their Nook is now $149...I bet Kindle drops their price again too.  I've got the plain black leather cover on mine, it was the only thing available when I bought it...I like being able to turn back the cover and prop the book up when I read in bed, and it's great to change the font to ginormous when I'm reading blind because I took my contacts out, lol!  I've been tempted to make a pretty cover for my cover, is that weird?



You are really making me want one!!! Maybe if the price drops a few more times. Then I can get it.


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Some embroidery for a Glee themed pillowcase i've been working on.


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Glad to know I'm not the only one in a relationship with a seam ripper! Pulled all the ruffles off trying not to rip them - not enough extra for ruffles!

Skirt looks VERY cute...now to post a pic in a few days when both the girls are wearing their 4th outfits!


----------



## visitingapril09

May I just share something not at all Disboutique related.............................but I want to shout and yell out loud!!.................WE BOOKED OUR FLIGHTS TONIGHT!!!!!


----------



## squirrel

visitingapril09 said:


> May I just share something not at all Disboutique related.............................but I want to shout and yell out loud!!.................WE BOOKED OUR FLIGHTS TONIGHT!!!!!



Now you have to go!  At least that's what I think when I book the flights.  So you are going again in April.  I'd love to go in April, but I just can't give up Free Dining-even for a birthday trip.


----------



## NiniMorris

Question to all you embroidery people out there....

My DS will use his GAC for our trip to Disney.  Last year we used a clear plastic passport holder on a lanyard to carry his GAC.  Well, it will not be making the trip this year...(that was a moment of silence for the gone, gone, gone passport holder!)

The site where I bought it is now defunk....gone....deceased...just like the holder!  I found one on Amazon...only 5.95...with a $6.58 shipping charge!  Then I decided I would see if there is something I could make with my embroidery machine....


So, I am looking for an in the hoop design that uses the clear plastic on one side.  Has to be a bit larger than a regular id card holder (because if we have to fold up the GAC we will be constantly taking it in and out of the holder and it WILL get torn!)  I KNOW I have seen passport holders on some site in the last month or so...but can't find it now....does anyone know of a pattern like that out there?


Thanks in advance!

Nini

PS...yes I know it will still cost more than Amazon was going to get...but I feel better knowing I can make one for someone else on down the line....


----------



## t-beri

Disneymom1218 said:


> I have tried to leave a comment 5 times now and it will not accept my AIM name  I guess it just wasn't meant for me to win that awesome give away



That always irritates me when I go to a blog and want to leave a comment so I will look and see if there is a setting I can change. Will it let you leave a comment w/ just your name?  If there is anything I can do I'll let you know.


----------



## t-beri

OK!!  I fixed it.  If anyone who tried to leave a comment yesterday but couldn't still wants to my blog post should now accept ALL comments.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Granna4679 said:


> Thank you. Yes, the Mickey and Walt are done by hand.
> 
> I do have a 5 x 7 hoop.  The shirt is only a size 2T so that may be why it looks so big but it was a booger to hoop and keep the excess shirt out of the way...the design filled at least 85% of the hoop.



i love it when designs fill up my hoop like that.  I am always so disappointed when I purchase a design and it is smaller than I anticipated.


----------



## Disneymom1218

t-beri said:


> OK!!  I fixed it.  If anyone who tried to leave a comment yesterday but couldn't still wants to my blog post should now accept ALL comments.



Thank you so much I am on my way now


----------



## Disneymom1218

NiniMorris said:


> Question to all you embroidery people out there....
> 
> My DS will use his GAC for our trip to Disney.  Last year we used a clear plastic passport holder on a lanyard to carry his GAC.  Well, it will not be making the trip this year...(that was a moment of silence for the gone, gone, gone passport holder!)
> 
> The site where I bought it is now defunk....gone....deceased...just like the holder!  I found one on Amazon...only 5.95...with a $6.58 shipping charge!  Then I decided I would see if there is something I could make with my embroidery machine....
> 
> 
> So, I am looking for an in the hoop design that uses the clear plastic on one side.  Has to be a bit larger than a regular id card holder (because if we have to fold up the GAC we will be constantly taking it in and out of the holder and it WILL get torn!)  I KNOW I have seen passport holders on some site in the last month or so...but can't find it now....does anyone know of a pattern like that out there?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...yes I know it will still cost more than Amazon was going to get...but I feel better knowing I can make one for someone else on down the line....



Nini try here http://www.usalanyards.com/personal-ticket-holder-with-flap-bh-4286-1.aspx
they are like .55 a poiece you could order extra in case it breaks or what ever on your trip and only thing I was not sure about was the shipping. it could possibly pop up once you fill out your shipping address. but to just open the cart and click on fast payment it showed 0.00 shipping.

I hope this helps.


----------



## NiniMorris

Disneymom1218 said:


> Nini try here http://www.usalanyards.com/personal-ticket-holder-with-flap-bh-4286-1.aspx
> they are like .55 a poiece you could order extra in case it breaks or what ever on your trip and only thing I was not sure about was the shipping. it could possibly pop up once you fill out your shipping address. but to just open the cart and click on fast payment it showed 0.00 shipping.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Thanks...when I put in my zip code the shipping went to $9.00...guess I'll keep looking..

I mean...I can't be the only one who needs something like this....if only I knew how to digitize....hmmm....guess I'll go read that manual again on the software.  I still think this might be too advanced of a project for me to start with though...

Nini


----------



## Disneymom1218

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks...when I put in my zip code the shipping went to $9.00...guess I'll keep looking..
> 
> I mean...I can't be the only one who needs something like this....if only I knew how to digitize....hmmm....guess I'll go read that manual again on the software.  I still think this might be too advanced of a project for me to start with though...
> 
> Nini



I will keep looking. there has to be something.


----------



## Jaylin

Oh, there must be something in the air....I'm joining the group for screw ups.  I finally decided to make my DS a shirt for our upcoming trip in Aug.  (total 3 down, 999 more to go!)  it was the star wars mickey head imperial symbol (btw, was clear as mud about what to cut out, it was like one of those pictures where if you let your eyes cross the pic pops out at you, that's what I get for not getting Heathers!)  I finally started a other peoples designs long enough and figured it all out.  Took it off the hoop and realized I put in on inside out!!!!  This would be the 2nd time this week I have done this.....WTH!

I think I've given up on 4th of July customs.  I've got the fabric but no inspiration.  Nothing is exciting me, I'm not loving any of the applique designs I have.  So I think I'll relax this holiday instead of sewing up until the very last minute before we have to leave for the picnic!

MUST FOCUS ON DISNEY CUSTOMS!!!!!!  Only 48 days to go!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Jaylin said:


> Oh, there must be something in the air....I'm joining the group for screw ups.  I finally decided to make my DS a shirt for our upcoming trip in Aug.  (total 3 down, 999 more to go!)  it was the star wars mickey head imperial symbol (btw, was clear as mud about what to cut out, it was like one of those pictures where if you let your eyes cross the pic pops out at you, that's what I get for not getting Heathers!)  I finally started a other peoples designs long enough and figured it all out.  Took it off the hoop and realized I put in on inside out!!!!  This would be the 2nd time this week I have done this.....WTH!
> 
> I think I've given up on 4th of July customs.  I've got the fabric but no inspiration.  Nothing is exciting me, I'm not loving any of the applique designs I have.  So I think I'll relax this holiday instead of sewing up until the very last minute before we have to leave for the picnic!
> 
> MUST FOCUS ON DISNEY CUSTOMS!!!!!!  Only 48 days to go!



I have a shirt with a figment design, from disney, that is intentionally inside out.  Just cut out the tag and make everyone think you did it on purpose to be artsy!


----------



## t-beri

NiniMorris said:


> Question to all you embroidery people out there....
> 
> My DS will use his GAC for our trip to Disney.  Last year we used a clear plastic passport holder on a lanyard to carry his GAC.  Well, it will not be making the trip this year...(that was a moment of silence for the gone, gone, gone passport holder!)
> 
> The site where I bought it is now defunk....gone....deceased...just like the holder!  I found one on Amazon...only 5.95...with a $6.58 shipping charge!  Then I decided I would see if there is something I could make with my embroidery machine....
> 
> 
> So, I am looking for an in the hoop design that uses the clear plastic on one side.  Has to be a bit larger than a regular id card holder (because if we have to fold up the GAC we will be constantly taking it in and out of the holder and it WILL get torn!)  I KNOW I have seen passport holders on some site in the last month or so...but can't find it now....does anyone know of a pattern like that out there?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...yes I know it will still cost more than Amazon was going to get...but I feel better knowing I can make one for someone else on down the line....



Nini, we always get our pass holders at Disney when we're there.  I think they are usually around 5$


----------



## scouthawkk

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks...when I put in my zip code the shipping went to $9.00...guess I'll keep looking..
> 
> I mean...I can't be the only one who needs something like this....if only I knew how to digitize....hmmm....guess I'll go read that manual again on the software.  I still think this might be too advanced of a project for me to start with though...
> 
> Nini



SWAK has an in the hoop wristlet, but it has a key ring thingie on it, maybe it can be attached to a regular lanyard.  See what you think: http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/in-the-hoop/SWAK_ppd_ith_WristletCaseIphone5x7.htm


Here a lanyard style one (in the hoop) that I also found.  Haven't used it, but looks like it could fit the bill:  http://www.embroiderygarden.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=106



They also have a couple of other in the hoop things with clear fronts, but you would have to figure out a way to get a ring or something on them for a lanyard clip.  Good luck!


----------



## babynala

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I just finished sewing all of the RUFFLES onto my first attempt at an Audrey skirt....problem is I sewed them to the FRONT of the skirt


  Yikes, I feel your pain.  I've been getting lots of use out of my seam ripper lately too.  Glad you've got it figured out now and can't wait to see your creation.



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post pictures of what I made for myself on Sunday.  Yes, I made something for MYSELF!  This is a cover for my new Kindle (I love that thing already).  I couldn't find a tutorial for the style I wanted out there anywhere. So, I just made up my own pattern.  I would do a few things differently if I made another one, but I'm pleased with how this one turned out!
> 
> Front (next time I'd make that wonky top stitching land on the back so it's not so obvious):


Where do you find the time to make something for yourself and then actually use your Kindle?  Looks like you have been with all your new designs.  That  is really nice, I like the pocket to hold it while not in use.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Oh girl!!  I hate when I do things like that!!  I've been working on a cradle bumper and just realized (after they were all triple stitched into place) the way I had the ties going, they would be INSIDE the darn bumper when I flipped everything right side out... DOH!


Yikes - triple stiched.  I guess you'll find out how hard it is for those ties to rip out when they are tied to the crib.  I must have resewn each of the ties on my store bought crib bumbers at least 2x.  



GrammaBelle said:


> My mom and I are learning to do hotfix crystals on clothes.  Look what my she made me for my birthday trip to Disneyland next week!  I can't wait to get out in the California sun and see it sparkle


Wow, this came out great.  Love all that bling.



visitingapril09 said:


> May I just share something not at all Disboutique related.............................but I want to shout and yell out loud!!.................WE BOOKED OUR FLIGHTS TONIGHT


Congrats.  When are you going in April?  I'm thinking about booking a trip in early April (not around Easter) but I'm afraid of the crowds (we are used to going in Nov/Dec/Jan and the crowds are always very light).  



NiniMorris said:


> Thanks...when I put in my zip code the shipping went to $9.00...guess I'll keep looking..
> 
> I mean...I can't be the only one who needs something like this....if only I knew how to digitize....hmmm....guess I'll go read that manual again on the software.  I still think this might be too advanced of a project for me to start with though...
> 
> Nini


Sorry, I haven't seen anything similar but your idea for a Passport holder for ith sounds great.  I just made a few luggage tags from DigiStitches and they were so easy (I think you got me started on that website and my credit card company thanks you ).  Good luck with your digitizing software - I can think of lots of uses for the passport holder and also maybe a badge holder.  



Jaylin said:


> Oh, there must be something in the air....I'm joining the group for screw ups.  I finally decided to make my DS a shirt for our upcoming trip in Aug.  (total 3 down, 999 more to go!)  it was the star wars mickey head imperial symbol (btw, was clear as mud about what to cut out, it was like one of those pictures where if you let your eyes cross the pic pops out at you, that's what I get for not getting Heathers!)  I finally started a other peoples designs long enough and figured it all out.  Took it off the hoop and realized I put in on inside out!!!!  This would be the 2nd time this week I have done this.....WTH!
> 
> I think I've given up on 4th of July customs.  I've got the fabric but no inspiration.  Nothing is exciting me, I'm not loving any of the applique designs I have.  So I think I'll relax this holiday instead of sewing up until the very last minute before we have to leave for the picnic!
> 
> MUST FOCUS ON DISNEY CUSTOMS!!!!!!  Only 48 days to go!


48 days - you can do it!  Well, maybe not 999 but I think you can get some great stuff done for Disney


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

I know this is a long shot but does anyone out there have any of the friends around the world fabric? I have yards of the word fabric that coordinates with it but would love about 1.5-2 yards of the other. Would be willing to swap!


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> Question to all you embroidery people out there....
> 
> My DS will use his GAC for our trip to Disney.  Last year we used a clear plastic passport holder on a lanyard to carry his GAC.  Well, it will not be making the trip this year...(that was a moment of silence for the gone, gone, gone passport holder!)
> 
> The site where I bought it is now defunk....gone....deceased...just like the holder!  I found one on Amazon...only 5.95...with a $6.58 shipping charge!  Then I decided I would see if there is something I could make with my embroidery machine....
> 
> 
> So, I am looking for an in the hoop design that uses the clear plastic on one side.  Has to be a bit larger than a regular id card holder (because if we have to fold up the GAC we will be constantly taking it in and out of the holder and it WILL get torn!)  I KNOW I have seen passport holders on some site in the last month or so...but can't find it now....does anyone know of a pattern like that out there?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...yes I know it will still cost more than Amazon was going to get...but I feel better knowing I can make one for someone else on down the line....



I tried to make a holder last year and it was not a success. It was suggested to buy one from an Office store like Office depot. (They sell them in sizes larger than the usual WDW pass.)

Something like this ?:
http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/834320/Badge-Holder/


----------



## Jaylin

Costumesaremylife said:


> I have a shirt with a figment design, from disney, that is intentionally inside out.  Just cut out the tag and make everyone think you did it on purpose to be artsy!



Good to know, "yeah I meant to do that!!!"  

The only problem is that it doesn't have a tag that I can cut out.  It's the new stamped on kinda tag, from target.  Any ideas how to get that off?


----------



## visitingapril09

Originally Posted by visitingapril09  
May I just share something not at all Disboutique related.............................but I want to shout and yell out loud!!.................WE BOOKED OUR FLIGHTS TONIGHT 

"Congrats. When are you going in April? I'm thinking about booking a trip in early April (not around Easter) but I'm afraid of the crowds (we are used to going in Nov/Dec/Jan and the crowds are always very light). "

We are leaving March 22nd and returning April 5th.......Easter isn't until April 21st I think next year. It is very late. I am so excited!


----------



## visitingapril09

squirrel said:


> Now you have to go!  At least that's what I think when I book the flights.  So you are going again in April.  I'd love to go in April, but I just can't give up Free Dining-even for a birthday trip.



So True! Booking the flights makes it even more real. We are leaving March 22nd from Seattle. Can't justify Vancouvers prices!


----------



## tmh0206

Jaylin said:


> Good to know, "yeah I meant to do that!!!"
> 
> The only problem is that it doesn't have a tag that I can cut out.  It's the new stamped on kinda tag, from target.  Any ideas how to get that off?



you could possibly just sew your own tag over the printed one, so that it looks like you designer tag that should show?


----------



## DisneyKings

NiniMorris said:


> Question to all you embroidery people out there....
> 
> My DS will use his GAC for our trip to Disney.  Last year we used a clear plastic passport holder on a lanyard to carry his GAC.  Well, it will not be making the trip this year...(that was a moment of silence for the gone, gone, gone passport holder!)
> 
> The site where I bought it is now defunk....gone....deceased...just like the holder!  I found one on Amazon...only 5.95...with a $6.58 shipping charge!  Then I decided I would see if there is something I could make with my embroidery machine....
> 
> 
> So, I am looking for an in the hoop design that uses the clear plastic on one side.  Has to be a bit larger than a regular id card holder (because if we have to fold up the GAC we will be constantly taking it in and out of the holder and it WILL get torn!)  I KNOW I have seen passport holders on some site in the last month or so...but can't find it now....does anyone know of a pattern like that out there?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...yes I know it will still cost more than Amazon was going to get...but I feel better knowing I can make one for someone else on down the line....



I'm not sure what a GAC is, but what about the zippered case at SWAK http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/featured-products/SWAK_ppd_ith_BoutiqueZipperCaseFannyPackSet.htm & just make one of the sides clear plastic instead of fabric & make a longer strap attached at the top instead of side so it would hang like a lanyard or you could even just put a little loop of fabric at the top to hook a lanyard into?  I was thinking of doing something similar for my Mom to take to football games.  I like that it has the zipper so things can't accidentally fall out.  I have stitched a few of the 5x7 wristlets for gifts & they are really easy.  I used wash away instead of tear-away stabilizer last time so it was easier to get all the pieces out of the quilted area.


----------



## squirrel

visitingapril09 said:


> So True! Booking the flights makes it even more real. We are leaving March 22nd from Seattle. Can't justify Vancouvers prices!



I've been flying out of Seattle for the past few trips too.  Save so much money doing that and better flight times.  I have a direct red-eye flight this year.  That will be my first direct flight to Orlando.  I still can't believe it was cheaper than flying with AirTran or Southwest.  I think my parents or my sister will be dropping us off and picking us up in Seattle so we don't have to park my car for 2 weeks.

Who are you flying with?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I have been searching for 2 days for the font used to write PRINCESS  in the title for "The Princess and the Frog" Does anyone know what font it is? I am working on a dress and trying to digitize the title words for not just this dress but another also. I found something close enought for the words   THE     AND THE in the title but I am having a huge amount of trouble finding something close enough for  PRINCESS   I would be eternally grateful! If you know please share! pretty please with a cherry on top!?!


----------



## ellenbenny

Looks like Hancock Fabrics has the Toy Story fabric back in stock for those looking for it.  I couldn't find it searching on their site, but found it via a google search.  I was able to order, hopefully they really have it in stock.

http://www.hancockfabrics.com/The-T...productId102774669VVcatId539063VVviewprod.htm


----------



## visitingapril09

squirrel said:


> I've been flying out of Seattle for the past few trips too.  Save so much money doing that and better flight times.  I have a direct red-eye flight this year.  That will be my first direct flight to Orlando.  I still can't believe it was cheaper than flying with AirTran or Southwest.  I think my parents or my sister will be dropping us off and picking us up in Seattle so we don't have to park my car for 2 weeks.
> 
> Who are you flying with?



Alaska. They are the only direct airline from Seattle. We were able to book 6 flights for $1900 Canadian, which to some sounds like a lot, but that is awesome. I was thrilled. We are spending the night before at the Doubletree and they keep the van for 2 weeks and is $200, which again I am thrilled with. We have a special van with Wheelchair ramps for our son so we can't just get dropped off easily (and there are 6 of us!!)


----------



## tmh0206

I know this question isnt disney related, but has anyone seen any digitized applique designs of TEAM UMIZOOMI?  I have 2 grandbabies who just LUV team umizoomi!


----------



## kimmylaj

Jaylin said:


> Oh, there must be something in the air....I'm joining the group for screw ups.  I finally decided to make my DS a shirt for our upcoming trip in Aug.  (total 3 down, 999 more to go!)  it was the star wars mickey head imperial symbol (btw, was clear as mud about what to cut out, it was like one of those pictures where if you let your eyes cross the pic pops out at you, that's what I get for not getting Heathers!)  I finally started a other peoples designs long enough and figured it all out.  Took it off the hoop and realized I put in on inside out!!!!  This would be the 2nd time this week I have done this.....WTH!
> 
> I think I've given up on 4th of July customs.  I've got the fabric but no inspiration.  Nothing is exciting me, I'm not loving any of the applique designs I have.  So I think I'll relax this holiday instead of sewing up until the very last minute before we have to leave for the picnic!
> 
> MUST FOCUS ON DISNEY CUSTOMS!!!!!!  Only 48 days to go!



i just wanted to say hi 47 days for us and ......get ready zero customs done
i know (insert hang head in shame smilie) i found really cute stuff in sears for 5 bucks on clearance and sewing costs so much. i think i will maybe do 1 or 2 outfits each. plus my kids still dont know about the trip so i cant sew while they are awake


----------



## jeniamt

annegirl said:


> Do any of you amazing women have a Feliz party dress pattern that you share or sell?
> Weird question probably... but I want to make one so bad. I am in love with these dresses. I have been looking for the pattern but can't find it anywhere because of it being discontinued. So, then I started looking for the book that it is in now and it is sold out indefinately at every bookstore and online venue that I have searched... and our library doesn't have it either.
> I've been searching You can make this and etsy for patterns that are similar but haven't found any that looked similar enough to me.. if none of you have the pattern do you know of a similar pattern somewhere?



Oh no, I've had that book in my Amazon cart for a few weeks and was just waiting to order a couple more things before I purchased it.  I just checked and it says "out of stock."  Darn.

Looks like someone else posted the link to someone on etsy who sells it.  Hope you can find the pattern.


----------



## lovesdumbo

kimmylaj said:


> i just wanted to say hi 47 days for us and ......get ready zero customs done
> i know (insert hang head in shame smilie) i found really cute stuff in sears for 5 bucks on clearance and sewing costs so much. i think i will maybe do 1 or 2 outfits each. plus my kids still dont know about the trip so i cant sew while they are awake



Look at my ticker....I am 17 days with ZERO made.  Well....we go often and my DS(9) and DD(7) have lots that still fit them.  DD(11) only has a Pooh applique T and Christmas Minnie Mouse T so I guess only one shirt that she could wear in July.

I'm trying to have a less stressful trip.  Am even leaving the dSLR at home.

I was thinking about making DD(7) a Lotso Vida dress but then I saw the movie.  I didn't know he was so mean.  

I am still thinking about making DD(11) a Pooh Marlo top but...look at my ticker.


----------



## CruisinEars

visitingapril09 said:


> Alaska. They are the only direct airline from Seattle. We were able to book 6 flights for $1900 Canadian, which to some sounds like a lot, but that is awesome. I was thrilled. We are spending the night before at the Doubletree and they keep the van for 2 weeks and is $200, which again I am thrilled with. We have a special van with Wheelchair ramps for our son so we can't just get dropped off easily (and there are 6 of us!!)



You are going to love the Alaska direct flight to MCO. We live in the Seattle area and took that for our May 2008 trip not long after it was introduced. It was so much better than our usual stop at DFW. We fly Alaska almost exclusively and really like it.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Probably too short of notice to be asking for input, but I thought I'd try my luck anyhow.  I'm meeting a friend tonight to "quilt" my quilt with her longarm machine...

I have no clue what color thread to use for the stitching!!  I was thinking either lavender or the medium purple??  I think those are the colors that show up the most at least.   This is the quilt folded into 1/4 of it's size, but it shows the general idea.  I'm using the solid medium purple for the backing.






Whadaya'll think?


----------



## t-beri

Did you see that Carla updated her blog?  She's taking the fear out of shirring   Really, if you haven't done it but want to check out her blog and jump in it's easy and fun!!
...t.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

t-beri said:


> Did you see that Carla updated her blog?  She's taking the fear out of shirring   Really, if you haven't done it but want to check out her blog and jump in it's easy and fun!!
> ...t.



I wanted to made a shear top dress for myself with some black knit, but I chickened out  Do you mind sharing the link?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Diz-Mommy said:


> Probably too short of notice to be asking for input, but I thought I'd try my luck anyhow.  I'm meeting a friend tonight to "quilt" my quilt with her longarm machine...
> 
> I have no clue what color thread to use for the stitching!!  I was thinking either lavender or the medium purple??  I think those are the colors that show up the most at least.   This is the quilt folded into 1/4 of it's size, but it shows the general idea.  I'm using the solid medium purple for the backing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whadaya'll think?




Looks like I have a few days to gather input after all...the fabric store guy shorted me the amount of fabric I need for the backing   So I'm gonna have to wait till Jo-Anns gets more "majestic purple" in stock since I bought the remainder of what they had, what a bummer!!  I've worked forever on this quilt and was really looking forward to having it finished sooner than later


----------



## princesskayla

Diz-Mommy said:


> Looks like I have a few days to gather input after all...the fabric store guy shorted me the amount of fabric I need for the backing   So I'm gonna have to wait till Jo-Anns gets more "majestic purple" in stock since I bought the remainder of what they had, what a bummer!!  I've worked forever on this quilt and was really looking forward to having it finished sooner than later



That is beautiful! I would go for the lavender thread. I am sorry you have to wait to finish it.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Diz-Mommy said:


> Looks like I have a few days to gather input after all...the fabric store guy shorted me the amount of fabric I need for the backing   So I'm gonna have to wait till Jo-Anns gets more "majestic purple" in stock since I bought the remainder of what they had, what a bummer!!  I've worked forever on this quilt and was really looking forward to having it finished sooner than later



I was actually thinking the bright pink color myself. It looks beautiful!


----------



## NiniMorris

Diz-Mommy said:


> Probably too short of notice to be asking for input, but I thought I'd try my luck anyhow.  I'm meeting a friend tonight to "quilt" my quilt with her longarm machine...
> 
> I have no clue what color thread to use for the stitching!!  I was thinking either lavender or the medium purple??  I think those are the colors that show up the most at least.   This is the quilt folded into 1/4 of it's size, but it shows the general idea.  I'm using the solid medium purple for the backing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whadaya'll think?



As a long armer...I would say...depends on the look you want.  Do you want your quilting to stand out...or blend in?  Oddly, one of my favorite colors to use is a grey.  It is very neutral and sinks into the back ground, hiding your bad stitches!

I am currently ripping out a complete baby quilt because the color thread showed every single bobble.  The quilt top was adorable...but the quilting was not anywhere near being up to par!

Are you going to free hand or use a panto?

Nini


----------



## babynala

Diz-Mommy said:


> Probably too short of notice to be asking for input, but I thought I'd try my luck anyhow.  I'm meeting a friend tonight to "quilt" my quilt with her longarm machine...
> 
> I have no clue what color thread to use for the stitching!!  I was thinking either lavender or the medium purple??  I think those are the colors that show up the most at least.   This is the quilt folded into 1/4 of it's size, but it shows the general idea.  I'm using the solid medium purple for the backing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whadaya'll think?


The colors are really pretty.  That stinks you have to wait to finish it.  How big is it?  It looks big at 1/4 the size.


----------



## melmathis

clhemsath said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments!  I really appreciate it.  I feel like I have been working on these clothes forever.  I know they are just going to add to the vacation.  I am so excited, 10 more days!
> 
> Today's installment includes a feliz for Animator's Palate on the cruise.  The restaurant starts out black and white and through out the meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pirate costumes.  I made four of these (my nieces are going with us) and they do have belts that I made.  I have no idea why I didn't take a picture of them.
> i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here are the Sea World outfits.  They picked their fish for the peek-a-boo.



i am new to this site. love love love it. where did you find the pattern for the black and white dresses, if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Granna4679

Diz-Mommy said:


> Probably too short of notice to be asking for input, but I thought I'd try my luck anyhow.  I'm meeting a friend tonight to "quilt" my quilt with her longarm machine...
> 
> I have no clue what color thread to use for the stitching!!  I was thinking either lavender or the medium purple??  I think those are the colors that show up the most at least.   This is the quilt folded into 1/4 of it's size, but it shows the general idea.  I'm using the solid medium purple for the backing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whadaya'll think?



I say Lavender because that way you see the quilting on the back but it isn't bold and takes away from the quilt.    The quilt is beautiful, by the way....I love the colors.


----------



## tarazandra

Diz-Mommy said:


> Adorable dress, and judging by the beautiful smile on your daughter's face it looks like she didn't mind the wait!



Thank you! Although, we didn't wait long. We were there at opening and finished all three princesses in 15 minutes. We actually saw Aurora after the coronation ceremony so it was all pretty easy 



kdzbear said:


> I also tried to make some curtains for Hayley. They look so much cuter in the pattern than on the wall.



We have similar fabric for our curtains in the playroom, but I like the style of your curtains much better! Really lovely.



babynala said:


> What a great picture and a beautiful dress.  It is so pretty.  Also, your signature is making me so jealous "Disneyland every month"



LOL Sorry to make you jealous! I guess I won't tell you that we used to go every week! 



Granna4679 said:


> First, another castle dress someone asked me to make for them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up...the silouette is actually sparkly...it looks so cute on the dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



Amazing! I so love this and now absolutely NEED that fabric!





HeatherSue said:


> I just wanted to say "Hi!", too!  I remember you from way back! Glad to see you around again!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Both your daughter and the dress!  What did Aurora think of it?



Aw, thanks Heather Sue  Aurora loved the dress and fussed over her. It's different because she's older and so tall that she looks older still! So it's really nice when the characters take time to realize that older kids still have Disney magic, you know?


----------



## tarazandra

erikawolf2004 said:


> Thank you posting this and the cute ideas.  Not sure if I am brave enough to do the hand embroidery, I was hoping to find embroidery files for the little kids, but doesn't look like that is going to happen.  I love what you came up with, the fabric is very cute...where did you find that if you can remember?



Unfortunately I bought it 2 years ago at a fabric store in San Diego that isn't a chain. It's the Friends to be Made fabric and I have yet to find it again.



GrammaBelle said:


> My mom and I are learning to do hotfix crystals on clothes.  Look what my she made me for my birthday trip to Disneyland next week!  I can't wait to get out in the California sun and see it sparkle



You are so gonna shine! Have a great time at my favorite place 



visitingapril09 said:


> May I just share something not at all Disboutique related.............................but I want to shout and yell out loud!!.................WE BOOKED OUR FLIGHTS TONIGHT!!!!!



Yay!  



jeniamt said:


> Oh no, I've had that book in my Amazon cart for a few weeks and was just waiting to order a couple more things before I purchased it.  I just checked and it says "out of stock."  Darn.
> 
> Looks like someone else posted the link to someone on etsy who sells it.  Hope you can find the pattern.



That's what happened to me. I had planned to buy it for my birthday and a couple days before checked out my wishlist and saw it gone. I searched every Barnes and Noble online and finally found it 30 miles away. We went to get it immediately! I've finishing up my first Vida, but as soon as that is done, I'm cracking open my book to make a Feliz. I have gorgeous Pooh toile from a few years ago that I'm going to use.


----------



## squirrel

visitingapril09 said:


> Alaska. They are the only direct airline from Seattle. We were able to book 6 flights for $1900 Canadian, which to some sounds like a lot, but that is awesome. I was thrilled. We are spending the night before at the Doubletree and they keep the van for 2 weeks and is $200, which again I am thrilled with. We have a special van with Wheelchair ramps for our son so we can't just get dropped off easily (and there are 6 of us!!)



I got a great rate for mine then.  It was $500 CAN return for both of us on Delta.  It's still more than I paid last year.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

tarazandra said:


> That's what happened to me. I had planned to buy it for my birthday and a couple days before checked out my wishlist and saw it gone. I searched every Barnes and Noble online and finally found it 30 miles away. We went to get it immediately! I've finishing up my first Vida, but as soon as that is done, I'm cracking open my book to make a Feliz. I have gorgeous Pooh toile from a few years ago that I'm going to use.



I was going to show you a pic of the one I made & ask if it was the same Pooh toile, but apparently I didn't take ANY pics of them!    It makes a really pretty feliz though.


----------



## HeatherSue

Granna4679 said:


> Thanks Heather.  That black fabric is a fettish of mine...my daughters say that everytime I go near JoAnn's I have to buy another yard of it because I use it on so many things.  It is just so versatile!!
> 
> Love the Kindle cover....now if ONLY I had a Kindle to put in one!!


I do have an attachment to the black swirly fabric (I use it ALL the time), but I was talking about the gorgeous sparkly fabric with the carriage and such.  That fabric is my all-time favorite Disney themed fabric!  



GrammaBelle said:


> My mom and I are learning to do hotfix crystals on clothes.  Look what my she made me for my birthday trip to Disneyland next week!  I can't wait to get out in the California sun and see it sparkle


Oooh!!! So pretty!! I love sparkly!



ellenbenny said:


> Looks great!! I definitely want to get a Kindle, just haven't justified it to myself yet.  I will though


They lowered the price to $189. It used to be $350 or something like that.  So, there's your justification.  



Costumesaremylife said:


> Some embroidery for a Glee themed pillowcase i've been working on.


This is great!  I love the "Dolphins are just gay sharks"!   That made me laugh so hard!



visitingapril09 said:


> May I just share something not at all Disboutique related.............................but I want to shout and yell out loud!!.................WE BOOKED OUR FLIGHTS TONIGHT!!!!!


WOO-HOOO for you!!!!!  How exciting!!



NiniMorris said:


> Question to all you embroidery people out there....
> 
> My DS will use his GAC for our trip to Disney.  Last year we used a clear plastic passport holder on a lanyard to carry his GAC.  Well, it will not be making the trip this year...(that was a moment of silence for the gone, gone, gone passport holder!)
> 
> The site where I bought it is now defunk....gone....deceased...just like the holder!  I found one on Amazon...only 5.95...with a $6.58 shipping charge!  Then I decided I would see if there is something I could make with my embroidery machine....
> 
> 
> So, I am looking for an in the hoop design that uses the clear plastic on one side.  Has to be a bit larger than a regular id card holder (because if we have to fold up the GAC we will be constantly taking it in and out of the holder and it WILL get torn!)  I KNOW I have seen passport holders on some site in the last month or so...but can't find it now....does anyone know of a pattern like that out there?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...yes I know it will still cost more than Amazon was going to get...but I feel better knowing I can make one for someone else on down the line....


If you haven't found anything, send me an e-mail and a picture of what you want. I could probably digitize it for you pretty quickly.



babynala said:


> Where do you find the time to make something for yourself and then actually use your Kindle?  Looks like you have been with all your new designs.  That  is really nice, I like the pocket to hold it while not in use.


On Sunday, Henry took care of the kids most of the day and I decided to just do something for myself!  It was a lot of fun to just sew something that I wanted to sew without constant interruptions!  



kimmylaj said:


> i just wanted to say hi 47 days for us and ......get ready zero customs done
> i know (insert hang head in shame smilie) i found really cute stuff in sears for 5 bucks on clearance and sewing costs so much. i think i will maybe do 1 or 2 outfits each. plus my kids still dont know about the trip so i cant sew while they are awake


I do my best work when the trip is less than a month away.  So, you've got plenty of time! 



lovesdumbo said:


> Look at my ticker....I am 17 days with ZERO made.  Well....we go often and my DS(9) and DD(7) have lots that still fit them.  DD(11) only has a Pooh applique T and Christmas Minnie Mouse T so I guess only one shirt that she could wear in July.
> 
> I'm trying to have a less stressful trip.  Am even leaving the dSLR at home.
> 
> I was thinking about making DD(7) a Lotso Vida dress but then I saw the movie.  I didn't know he was so mean.
> 
> I am still thinking about making DD(11) a Pooh Marlo top but...look at my ticker.


That's the way to do it, plan a bunch of trips before they outgrow the clothes.  I know that's what I've been doing the last couple of years! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Probably too short of notice to be asking for input, but I thought I'd try my luck anyhow.  I'm meeting a friend tonight to "quilt" my quilt with her longarm machine...
> 
> I have no clue what color thread to use for the stitching!!  I was thinking either lavender or the medium purple??  I think those are the colors that show up the most at least.   This is the quilt folded into 1/4 of it's size, but it shows the general idea.  I'm using the solid medium purple for the backing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whadaya'll think?


I just wanted to say that this quilt is GORGEOUS!!  I love it!  Seeing these modern fabrics used in a quilt makes me think I want a quilt for my bed.  I have no input on the colors to use for quilting because I know absolutely nothing about making quilts!



t-beri said:


> Did you see that Carla updated her blog?  She's taking the fear out of shirring  Really, if you haven't done it but want to check out her blog and jump in it's easy and fun!!
> ...t.


I didn't see that!  Thanks T!  

Here's the link: 
http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2010/07/shirr-without-fear.html



melmathis said:


> i am new to this site. love love love it. where did you find the pattern for the black and white dresses, if you dont mind me asking


  I think you're asking about the feliz pattern.  Rumor has it that you can find it on etsy. But, I haven't looked around for it myself. 



tarazandra said:


> Aw, thanks Heather Sue  Aurora loved the dress and fussed over her. It's different because she's older and so tall that she looks older still! So it's really nice when the characters take time to realize that older kids still have Disney magic, you know?


That is so cool that she spent some extra time with her. Yes, I agree! I like to see the older kids getting extra attention, too.  My kids are always so shy with the characters that they think they are scared or something and don't usually say much to them.  



squirrel said:


> I got a great rate for mine then.  It was $500 CAN return for both of us on Delta.  It's still more than I paid last year.


  I really feel for those of you that have to pay this much for airfare to Disney!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

princesskayla said:


> That is beautiful! I would go for the lavender thread. I am sorry you have to wait to finish it.



Thank you, turns out the backing fabric I purchased was the last bolt.  So I'm either going to have to find the best match possible somewhere else, or scrap what I've already sewn together and get a different color altogether.  DH is not happy and thinks I should make the store return the fabric since it was their error.  I've already washed, cut the fabric into three pieces and sewn two pieces together.  I think it's highly unlikely they will take the fabric back at this point.  At least I'm having a girl, so it's not like the purple fabric will go to waste, right?  I'm still hoping maybe Hobby Lobby will have a close enough match...even if it's not perfectly matches, its only the back fabric...



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I was actually thinking the bright pink color myself. It looks beautiful!



Thank you, I still have no clue what color to do   I wish my friend would just pick what she thinks will look best, but she won't do it.  Says that's my job!



NiniMorris said:


> As a long armer...I would say...depends on the look you want.  Do you want your quilting to stand out...or blend in?  Oddly, one of my favorite colors to use is a grey.  It is very neutral and sinks into the back ground, hiding your bad stitches!
> 
> I am currently ripping out a complete baby quilt because the color thread showed every single bobble.  The quilt top was adorable...but the quilting was not anywhere near being up to par!
> 
> Are you going to free hand or use a panto?
> 
> Nini



OH NO!!  I hate ripping things out, up next to cutting out patterns that's my least favorite part about sewing!  I'd like the stitching to blend in more than anything because I'd like the patterned fabrics I used to stand out the most.  I'm not sure what "panto" is since I'm not a longarmer...  I think it's a patterned program she uses though unless she's super talented at free handing though.  She has a both across from me at an annual craft fair we both attend and her quilts are all very uniform looking with those squiggly type stitches, they almost look like puzzle lines if that makes any sense.

I'm wondering now if I should go with lavender or light pink, or maybe gray??  Will lighter colors tend to blend in more?  She's going to go around the bits of embroidery I did here and there.



babynala said:


> The colors are really pretty.  That stinks you have to wait to finish it.  How big is it?  It looks big at 1/4 the size.



Thank you   As far as size goes, it's a monster!!   I made it for a King size bed, but I hate how most blankets don't give enough room on either side, so it's extra wide to allow for that.  There should be no reason for DH to steal my covers once we have this one on the bed!  I think each block is about 18x18 inches and there are 56 blocks.  I know most people don't like to sew with an embroidery/sewing machine combo, but I found it to be a great experience.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

HeatherSue said:


> I just wanted to say that this quilt is GORGEOUS!!  I love it!  Seeing these modern fabrics used in a quilt makes me think I want a quilt for my bed.  I have no input on the colors to use for quilting because I know absolutely nothing about making quilts!



Thank you Heather!!  You must have posted around the same time I did before.  My hubby thinks the quilt is a little "busy" but he knows I worked on it forever so he isn't complaining too much.  I love Michael Miller prints, I think I was a hippy in my past life  I love piecing quilts together, but I absolutely HATE the quilting part, it can literally reduce me to tears.  NO JOKE!  So I'm thankful I found someone that has the long arm to do it for me   All I have to do is sew the binding, which is also something I'm not great at, but I figure it will be much easier than trying to quilt it.  I'm going to study some tutorials so hopefully I can finish it off nice.


----------



## NiniMorris

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you Heather!!  You must have posted around the same time I did before.  My hubby thinks the quilt is a little "busy" but he knows I worked on it forever so he isn't complaining too much.  I love Michael Miller prints, I think I was a hippy in my past life  I love piecing quilts together, but I absolutely HATE the quilting part, it can literally reduce me to tears.  NO JOKE!  So I'm thankful I found someone that has the long arm to do it for me   All I have to do is sew the binding, which is also something I'm not great at, but I figure it will be much easier than trying to quilt it.  I'm going to study some tutorials so hopefully I can finish it off nice.




I just have to share...the absolute BEST way to put on a binding....it is the way I taught my then 7 year old daughter to finish off her first quilt.  It is using Elmer's School Glue (which washes out and is basically just a starch product).

Watch this amazing video...it will explain it all...
http://www.sharonschambernetwork.co...SeriesId/104/Free-Area-Binding-The-Angel.aspx

It is a great way to make sure it all comes out right, even , straight and beautiful!  She explains the whole process of making the binding and mitering the corners.


Nini


----------



## HeatherSue

I had a couple of people ask me how my May Disneyland trip went.  I was going to just post some pictures on this thread. But, once I started doing that I realized it would be way too many pictures.  So, I decided to write a trip report!  The link is in my siggy, but I'll post it here, too.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2500268

It's been a little over a year since I've written a trip report (and there were 2 trips I didn't report on). So, this will be fun!


----------



## bear_mom

Has anyone made any customs for going to the American Girl store? Dd has decided that instead of a birthday party, she wanted to go Chicago and bring a friend. So off we are going in August. We are going to do brunch at the AG Cafe.

Emily


----------



## woodkins

bear_mom said:


> Has anyone made any customs for going to the American Girl store? Dd has decided that instead of a birthday party, she wanted to go Chicago and bring a friend. So off we are going in August. We are going to do brunch at the AG Cafe.
> 
> Emily



We are doing the same thing for my dd's 8th birthday in August as well. We will be in NYC though. I am thinking of ideas for a custom as well!


----------



## Stephres

I know Leslie made an AG outfit for her daughter and doll for the store. It was black, white and hot pink.

Megan's booster seat cover was disgusting so I made her a new one:






I made it reversible and used a towel for the other side for when we come home from the beach:






I updated MY BLOG if you interesting in seeing how I did it. Thanks!


----------



## tinkerbell423

I have been looking for a pattern for a gymnastics leo.  Does anyone know where I could find one.  I keep finding ice skating patterns they are long sleeve and i want sleeveless.  I tried looking up swim wear too as that would work but no luck.  I was hoping I could get one at JoAnns so I could get started on it.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

tinkerbell423 said:


> I have been looking for a pattern for a gymnastics leo.  Does anyone know where I could find one.  I keep finding ice skating patterns they are long sleeve and i want sleeveless.  I tried looking up swim wear too as that would work but no luck.  I was hoping I could get one at JoAnns so I could get started on it.



There are two different ones I know of, but the one I use is Kwik Sew 2724.  The other is Jalie, but I'm not sure of the pattern number, there are a couple different ones, and it's on my wish list to do someday.  Both patterns are multi-sized, just trace off the one you need, and I've heard that Jalie has the better of the two for butt coverage.  I make all of Rebecca's leos, they are super quick and easy to make!


----------



## pixiefrnd

TO NiNi:

Did you find something that will work for your DS GAC?  If you still need something I have 2 options that would work...

Dawn


----------



## tinkerbell423

TinkerbelleMom said:


> There are two different ones I know of, but the one I use is Kwik Sew 2724.  The other is Jalie, but I'm not sure of the pattern number, there are a couple different ones, and it's on my wish list to do someday.  Both patterns are multi-sized, just trace off the one you need, and I've heard that Jalie has the better of the two for butt coverage.  I make all of Rebecca's leos, they are super quick and easy to make!



Thanks for the info....I'm still a little confused......
Is there a site you use to order Kwik patterns?  I've seen some on ebay but they don't seem to be right.  Can you explain Rebecca's leos?


----------



## NiniMorris

pixiefrnd said:


> TO NiNi:
> 
> Did you find something that will work for your DS GAC?  If you still need something I have 2 options that would work...
> 
> Dawn



Actually, after all my frantic searching yesterday...I discovered that my DS had not thrown it away after all...it was hiding in his A/C vent. 

So the original GAC holder is safe and secure in my bedroom, hiding from him.

I have been thinking about making something for the Wish families though...I'm assuming they will need a GAC as well.  I have a couple ideas in my head but haven't decided how to bring them to life yet.  

I am open to ideas though...


Nini


----------



## LisaNJ25

GrammaBelle said:


> My mom and I are learning to do hotfix crystals on clothes.  Look what my she made me for my birthday trip to Disneyland next week!  I can't wait to get out in the California sun and see it sparkle



Great job!!!  We are doing a bunch of shirts with the crystals also.  I dont have the time to sew this year so we are doing them instead.

I did them in the past for Epcot and than the Pirate and Princess Party.


----------



## birdie757

tinkerbell423 said:


> I have been looking for a pattern for a gymnastics leo.  Does anyone know where I could find one.  I keep finding ice skating patterns they are long sleeve and i want sleeveless.  I tried looking up swim wear too as that would work but no luck.  I was hoping I could get one at JoAnns so I could get started on it.



I highly recommend Jalie 2792.  It goes from 2t though adult and has a sleeveless, 3/4 and long sleeve option with 3 different neck lines.  It has great butt coverage...I started making it when dd was 2 and still in diapers.  Here is a pick of dd's.  I have made it a gazillion times and even started adding a flounce skirt to it for dance class.










I order my kwik sew's and jalies from patternreview.com.  If you are a member of their site, which is free, you can get free shipping over $35 I think...so 3 patterns and you have that covered.  I haven't tried a Jalie pattern I haven't loved.

I also get all my dancewear knits at Joann's.  They never put them on sale so you can always use your coupon.  I just get half yard cuts and mix and match them...since they are 56" wide they go a long way.


----------



## jas0202

GrammaBelle said:


> My mom and I are learning to do hotfix crystals on clothes.  Look what my she made me for my birthday trip to Disneyland next week!  I can't wait to get out in the California sun and see it sparkle



I would love to make some of these for my girls.  I am thinking that I'll have them with Cinderella and Snow white on them for the day that they do the princess breakfast, as I am sure that they won't last all day in their princess dresses.   

SO...give me hotfix information...where do you all buy your stones?  And do you use the Swarovski ones?  They are SO much more expensive, and I'd love to do it cheaper if the "other" ones look just as sparkly and apply as well.  I am sure that there are transfers that could be ordered...but the only ones I found were $25!  Hoping I can make it for cheaper.  What do I need...just stones, transfer paper, and an iron, right?


----------



## GrammaBelle

jas0202 said:


> I would love to make some of these for my girls.  I am thinking that I'll have them with Cinderella and Snow white on them for the day that they do the princess breakfast, as I am sure that they won't last all day in their princess dresses.
> 
> SO...give me hotfix information...where do you all buy your stones?  And do you use the Swarovski ones?  They are SO much more expensive, and I'd love to do it cheaper if the "other" ones look just as sparkly and apply as well.  I am sure that there are transfers that could be ordered...but the only ones I found were $25!  Hoping I can make it for cheaper.  What do I need...just stones, transfer paper, and an iron, right?



Mom and I ordered several gross from this site:
http://www.crystals2love.com/
they were fast, and shipping was free with enough. We use the little thing that looks like a woodburner to melt the glue backs, but my aunt has a big machine (she used to decorate shirts for a business) that irons them down if we decide to do a bunch of shirts--which I plan to do for the DGDs for WDW next winter!


----------



## tarazandra

tarazandra said:


> Unfortunately I bought it 2 years ago at a fabric store in San Diego that isn't a chain. It's the Friends to be Made fabric and I have yet to find it again.



I think I meant to say "Friends Around the World."



jas0202 said:


> I would love to make some of these for my girls.  I am thinking that I'll have them with Cinderella and Snow white on them for the day that they do the princess breakfast, as I am sure that they won't last all day in their princess dresses.
> 
> SO...give me hotfix information...where do you all buy your stones?  And do you use the Swarovski ones?  They are SO much more expensive, and I'd love to do it cheaper if the "other" ones look just as sparkly and apply as well.  I am sure that there are transfers that could be ordered...but the only ones I found were $25!  Hoping I can make it for cheaper.  What do I need...just stones, transfer paper, and an iron, right?



I purchase from artbeads.com and buy stones with the glue on the back. I don't buy Swarovski and I think they've been plenty sparkly enough! I also use the heat tool that looks like a woodburning tool. They sell them through artbeads as well, though I think I bought mine at Michaels with a coupon.


----------



## woodkins

jas0202 said:


> I would love to make some of these for my girls.  I am thinking that I'll have them with Cinderella and Snow white on them for the day that they do the princess breakfast, as I am sure that they won't last all day in their princess dresses.
> 
> SO...give me hotfix information...where do you all buy your stones?  And do you use the Swarovski ones?  They are SO much more expensive, and I'd love to do it cheaper if the "other" ones look just as sparkly and apply as well.  I am sure that there are transfers that could be ordered...but the only ones I found were $25!  Hoping I can make it for cheaper.  What do I need...just stones, transfer paper, and an iron, right?



I buy my hotfix stones from www.hotfixqueen.com 
She has super fast shipping, great quality and prices. I don't typically buy Swarovski,in fact I typically use rhinestuds rather than rhinestones, I like the look better when doing large designs, but she carries both. All you need is the mylar paper, stones and a regular iron. I set all my stones on the mylar paper, then stick it onto the shirt and iron. That's it. I've used coloring pages, sketches, and text printed right from MS Word.


----------



## dance2874

Hi there everyone! I was around here a few yrs back and now that we are planning another trip this fall its time to start sewing again. I have seen so many adorable things in this thread!! Unfortunatey my machine has been collecting dust for over 2 yrs so I need practice a little and get to work.

I do have a dumb question though. How do the  patterns at YCMT work? Do you seriously just download them and print them on a printer somehow? I guess I just cant figure out how that would work for the size of clothes I will be making. Do some of the pieces take 2 pages to print and you peice them together? I know this is probably a silly question but I want to be sure I can figure it out if I buy something. I have a few things in my cart and I am itching to hit the fabric store 

THANKS!


----------



## littlepeppers

dance2874 said:


> I do have a dumb question though. How do the  patterns at YCMT work? Do you seriously just download them and print them on a printer somehow? I guess I just cant figure out how that would work for the size of clothes I will be making. Do some of the pieces take 2 pages to print and you peice them together? I know this is probably a silly question but I want to be sure I can figure it out if I buy something. I have a few things in my cart and I am itching to hit the fabric store
> 
> THANKS!



I was scared to buy them too.  It just seems to go against everything we are used to.  

Do it, do it, do it.    I haven't used a commercial pattern since I bought YCMT patterns.  It is like a tutorial & a pattern all rolled into one.  Don't know how the bigger sizes work yet.  My DD is only in a 2, but I plan on making DS8 some size 10 easy fit pants.  I must admit that I haven't read the instructions yet.

I did have to get DH to print the instructions out.  I just can't follow the infinite style & sizing options on the computer screen.  I needed the paper version to flip back & forth.  And WOW!!!!!!!  Love them.


----------



## dance2874

That sounds like what I need. I made a few things for our last trip but she was smaller then so it was not too hard, lol. I am still very much a beginner so I need instructions. I HATE cutting patterns out on that thin pattern paper so maybe tis will be easier in that sense.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Hi all.  I have been following along for a long time and I am learning to sew.  I have not made anything for my kids but when we went to Disney in April my cousin made some outfits for my DD4 and I wanted to share.

This one is a princess skirt (she's meeting her favorite princess in this picture - can anyone guess?






This next one is her Nemo dress.






She did have a minnie skirt too with a T-shirt that my cousin took a minnie iron on with crystals but I didn't take that up close.

I wish I would have taken them all up close but I wasn't thinking.  We are going back in December and I would love to have her wear them again (just with shirts underneath the Nemo dress though).  I would like to make some pants for the kids to wear with Christmas fabric I found but I'm having a hard time figuring out where to cut my pattern.  I am so a newbie I have to ask my cousin to show me but she lives in GA.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

tinkerbell423 said:


> Thanks for the info....I'm still a little confused......
> Is there a site you use to order Kwik patterns?  I've seen some on ebay but they don't seem to be right.  Can you explain Rebecca's leos?





birdie757 said:


> I highly recommend Jalie 2792.  It goes from 2t though adult and has a sleeveless, 3/4 and long sleeve option with 3 different neck lines.  It has great butt coverage...I started making it when dd was 2 and still in diapers.  Here is a pick of dd's.  I have made it a gazillion times and even started adding a flounce skirt to it for dance class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I order my kwik sew's and jalies from patternreview.com.  If you are a member of their site, which is free, you can get free shipping over $35 I think...so 3 patterns and you have that covered.  I haven't tried a Jalie pattern I haven't loved.
> 
> I also get all my dancewear knits at Joann's.  They never put them on sale so you can always use your coupon.  I just get half yard cuts and mix and match them...since they are 56" wide they go a long way.



Birdie sent some great pics...I'm terrible about getting pics of what I make. I purchased my patterns years ago locally, so I can't help you there.  Start out with a plain tank style leo in just one color, that will be the easiest...both of these patterns are meant to have the size you need traced off on tissue paper.  I can usually get 2 plain leos out of the fabric...the amount you buy is for the length, and there's always extra left over because its so wide.  The basic leo only has 5 seams, 2 shoulder, 2 sides and crotch.  If your machine has a stitch for stretch knits use that, otherwise a narrow zigzag will do...you need that to keep the seams from popping when they put it on, the fabric will stretch and the seam wont.  The Kwik Sew has pretty good instructions, with illustrations, I'm sure Jalie is the same.  Friendly advice on fabrics...the ones with the irridescent dots on them are sometimes itchy.  I have to be careful about that because no matter how pretty it is, she won't wear it if it itches!  My oldest started wearing these when she was 3...she's a dancer and could only wear black.  My mom bought a huge amount of black lycra on sale, and made her the same plain style for years...her friends at the dance studio thought she only ever had one leo because they were all the same! 




dance2874 said:


> Hi there everyone! I was around here a few yrs back and now that we are planning another trip this fall its time to start sewing again. I have seen so many adorable things in this thread!! Unfortunatey my machine has been collecting dust for over 2 yrs so I need practice a little and get to work.
> 
> I do have a dumb question though. How do the  patterns at YCMT work? Do you seriously just download them and print them on a printer somehow? I guess I just cant figure out how that would work for the size of clothes I will be making. Do some of the pieces take 2 pages to print and you peice them together? I know this is probably a silly question but I want to be sure I can figure it out if I buy something. I have a few things in my cart and I am itching to hit the fabric store
> 
> THANKS!



YCMT is easy peasy, just download and print!  Yes, some of the patterns have you using several taped together pieces.  The easy fit pants have you piecing the top part and then using a ruler and pencil to make the correct length...cheap ugly wrapping paper works great for that.  I only print out the pattern pieces in the size I need, and just read the directions so I'm not wasting ink and paper.  Have fun fabric shopping!


----------



## dance2874

Granna4679 said:


> I also finished a couple shirts for a another friend's children...they are going to Disney and she asked me to make these.



OMG, I LOVE these shirts!! I dont have a machine that can do this though. Is there a website you can buy just the applique done already and then iron or sew it onto a shirt? Or can you buy these shirts done somewhere? I have to have these!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

dance2874 said:


> OMG, I LOVE these shirts!! I dont have a machine that can do this though. Is there a website you can buy just the applique done already and then iron or sew it onto a shirt? Or can you buy these shirts done somewhere? I have to have these!!



Check on ETSY...this is a HeatherSue design, and there are several sellers who use her designs on the customs they sell.  Just type Mickey Applique shirt in the search, and lots of stuff will pop up.


----------



## dance2874

Thats the problem, there are TONS of designs there with that search. I keep getting distracted trying to find them by all the other cool stuff, lol!

ETA- I found somebody to do them for a good price...now I need to stay off etsy before I spend all my money!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

This is what I've been working on lately.  I wanted a 4th of July dress for Rebecca, but one she would wear again...I made her an awesome (I thought) Easter dress from all of HeatherSue's Easter designs on the skirt, and the bodice said Hoppy Easter.  Now she won't wear it again because its not Easter anymore.   This pattern is something I've created from bits and pieces of other ones I liked...normally I'd call it a Frankenpattern, but since I drew out the halter front by hand, I'm going to claim it as the first pattern I've ever made from scratch!  Rebecca is very slim, and most things are too wide and gap on her, so this is why I decided to make my own.  She goes to a Christian preschool, and they don't allow halters, but if the straps are wide and the front isn't low cut, its ok.  She wouldn't model for me today, but this is what I was able to snap on Thursday as we got to school. She loves a twirly skirt.  








You can read the embroidery better here




My BIL is getting remarried today (3rd time's a charm!) and the invite said "casual tropical or nautical dress".  Rebecca said no to anything sailor looking, and chose this fabric.  




This shows the bow in the back a little better than the other.  And the dress isn't crooked really, I just have it on the hanger lopsided.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> I just have to share...the absolute BEST way to put on a binding....it is the way I taught my then 7 year old daughter to finish off her first quilt.  It is using Elmer's School Glue (which washes out and is basically just a starch product).
> 
> Watch this amazing video...it will explain it all...
> http://www.sharonschambernetwork.co...SeriesId/104/Free-Area-Binding-The-Angel.aspx
> 
> It is a great way to make sure it all comes out right, even , straight and beautiful!  She explains the whole process of making the binding and mitering the corners.
> 
> 
> Nini



Thank you so much!!  I will bookmark this for sure.  I'm excited to get the quilt DONE.  I think I'm probably just going to use the mis-cut fabric for baby bed sheets and start over again...Hancock has quilting cottons for $1.99 a yard which isn't terrible I 'spose.



Stephres said:


> I know Leslie made an AG outfit for her daughter and doll for the store. It was black, white and hot pink.
> 
> Megan's booster seat cover was disgusting so I made her a new one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it reversible and used a towel for the other side for when we come home from the beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I updated MY BLOG if you interesting in seeing how I did it. Thanks!



Great idea!!  Smart to do a towel side too!! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is what I've been working on lately.  I wanted a 4th of July dress for Rebecca, but one she would wear again...I made her an awesome (I thought) Easter dress from all of HeatherSue's Easter designs on the skirt, and the bodice said Hoppy Easter.  Now she won't wear it again because its not Easter anymore.   This pattern is something I've created from bits and pieces of other ones I liked...normally I'd call it a Frankenpattern, but since I drew out the halter front by hand, I'm going to claim it as the first pattern I've ever made from scratch!  Rebecca is very slim, and most things are too wide and gap on her, so this is why I decided to make my own.  She goes to a Christian preschool, and they don't allow halters, but if the straps are wide and the front isn't low cut, its ok.  She wouldn't model for me today, but this is what I was able to snap on Thursday as we got to school. She loves a twirly skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read the embroidery better here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BIL is getting remarried today (3rd time's a charm!) and the invite said "casual tropical or nautical dress".  Rebecca said no to anything sailor looking, and chose this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the bow in the back a little better than the other.  And the dress isn't crooked really, I just have it on the hanger lopsided.




Those dress are adorable, but my favorite is the Miss America.  Cute little girl


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Has anyone purchased the new fabric cutter I'm seeing all over town for cutting out quilting pieces?  It looks so neat, but I'm not sure I could ever justify the splurge...it sorta looks like a Cricut special just for cutting fabric quilting pieces.


----------



## babynala

Stephres said:


> I know Leslie made an AG outfit for her daughter and doll for the store. It was black, white and hot pink.
> 
> Megan's booster seat cover was disgusting so I made her a new one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it reversible and used a towel for the other side for when we come home from the beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I updated MY BLOG if you interesting in seeing how I did it. Thanks!


What a great idea.  Thanks for sharing this on your blog too.  I'll have to put this on my list.



NiniMorris said:


> Actually, after all my frantic searching yesterday...I discovered that my DS had not thrown it away after all...it was hiding in his A/C vent.
> 
> So the original GAC holder is safe and secure in my bedroom, hiding from him.
> 
> I have been thinking about making something for the Wish families though...I'm assuming they will need a GAC as well.  I have a couple ideas in my head but haven't decided how to bring them to life yet.


You must be a good detective to find that in the A/C vent.  Glad you were able to find it.  



dance2874 said:


> That sounds like what I need. I made a few things for our last trip but she was smaller then so it was not too hard, lol. I am still very much a beginner so I need instructions. I HATE cutting patterns out on that thin pattern paper so maybe tis will be easier in that sense.


The epatterns are very nice since they come in various sizes and you only have to print the ones you need.  You can also reprint the pieces if they get ripped or tossed out.  Most of the pattern pieces fit on one regular piece of printer paper but sometimes you have to cut out the pieces and tape them together.  There are directions for creating the pattern pieces included in the directions.  All of CarlaC's patterns are very easy to follow with lots of pictures and detailed explainations.  You'll be creating some great stuff in no time.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is what I've been working on lately.  I wanted a 4th of July dress for Rebecca, but one she would wear again...I made her an awesome (I thought) Easter dress from all of HeatherSue's Easter designs on the skirt, and the bodice said Hoppy Easter.  Now she won't wear it again because its not Easter anymore.   This pattern is something I've created from bits and pieces of other ones I liked...normally I'd call it a Frankenpattern, but since I drew out the halter front by hand, I'm going to claim it as the first pattern I've ever made from scratch!  Rebecca is very slim, and most things are too wide and gap on her, so this is why I decided to make my own.  She goes to a Christian preschool, and they don't allow halters, but if the straps are wide and the front isn't low cut, its ok.  She wouldn't model for me today, but this is what I was able to snap on Thursday as we got to school. She loves a twirly skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BIL is getting remarried today (3rd time's a charm!) and the invite said "casual tropical or nautical dress".  Rebecca said no to anything sailor looking, and chose this fabric.


That is a very nice dress design.  The 4th of July dress is really cute (and so is your DD).  I like the tropical dress too, the fabric is really pretty.


----------



## HeatherSue

Stephres said:


> I updated MY BLOG if you interesting in seeing how I did it. Thanks!


You're such a clever woman!  I love that it's reversible!



birdie757 said:


> I highly recommend Jalie 2792.  It goes from 2t though adult and has a sleeveless, 3/4 and long sleeve option with 3 different neck lines.  It has great butt coverage...I started making it when dd was 2 and still in diapers.  Here is a pick of dd's.  I have made it a gazillion times and even started adding a flounce skirt to it for dance class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I order my kwik sew's and jalies from patternreview.com.  If you are a member of their site, which is free, you can get free shipping over $35 I think...so 3 patterns and you have that covered.  I haven't tried a Jalie pattern I haven't loved.
> 
> I also get all my dancewear knits at Joann's.  They never put them on sale so you can always use your coupon.  I just get half yard cuts and mix and match them...since they are 56" wide they go a long way.


Now you're making me want to make Tessa a bathing suit!  These are so cute!  Would they work in the water, or would they be too see-through without a lining?



dance2874 said:


> Hi there everyone! I was around here a few yrs back and now that we are planning another trip this fall its time to start sewing again. I have seen so many adorable things in this thread!! Unfortunatey my machine has been collecting dust for over 2 yrs so I need practice a little and get to work.
> 
> I do have a dumb question though. How do the  patterns at YCMT work? Do you seriously just download them and print them on a printer somehow? I guess I just cant figure out how that would work for the size of clothes I will be making. Do some of the pieces take 2 pages to print and you peice them together? I know this is probably a silly question but I want to be sure I can figure it out if I buy something. I have a few things in my cart and I am itching to hit the fabric store
> 
> THANKS!


 back!  A couple of other people already answered about the YCMT patterns.  But, I just thought I'd add my encouragement for you to buy one, especially if it's a Scientific Seamstress pattern!  You won't go back!



dance2874 said:


> That sounds like what I need. I made a few things for our last trip but she was smaller then so it was not too hard, lol. I am still very much a beginner so I need instructions. I HATE cutting patterns out on that thin pattern paper so maybe tis will be easier in that sense.


I hate cutting out tissue paper patterns too!  I haven't done it in years because I have been spoiled by epatterns.  I actually enjoy printing them out and taping them together!



DisneyLaura said:


> Hi all.  I have been following along for a long time and I am learning to sew.  I have not made anything for my kids but when we went to Disney in April my cousin made some outfits for my DD4 and I wanted to share.
> 
> This one is a princess skirt (she's meeting her favorite princess in this picture - can anyone guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did have a minnie skirt too with a T-shirt that my cousin took a minnie iron on with crystals but I didn't take that up close.
> 
> I wish I would have taken them all up close but I wasn't thinking.  We are going back in December and I would love to have her wear them again (just with shirts underneath the Nemo dress though).  I would like to make some pants for the kids to wear with Christmas fabric I found but I'm having a hard time figuring out where to cut my pattern.  I am so a newbie I have to ask my cousin to show me but she lives in GA.


Such cute outfits!  She's meeting Ariel, of course.  I think it's great that  you're thinking of sewing her some things yourself.  I have to recommend CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants pattern from youcanmakethis.com .  It is the easiest pattern ever and they go together really quick!



dance2874 said:


> OMG, I LOVE these shirts!! I dont have a machine that can do this though. Is there a website you can buy just the applique done already and then iron or sew it onto a shirt? Or can you buy these shirts done somewhere? I have to have these!!


There are a couple of different etsy sellers that sell my designs as patches.  One is my3cuties.  There are also a few that sell them stitched onto shirts already.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is what I've been working on lately.  I wanted a 4th of July dress for Rebecca, but one she would wear again...I made her an awesome (I thought) Easter dress from all of HeatherSue's Easter designs on the skirt, and the bodice said Hoppy Easter.  Now she won't wear it again because its not Easter anymore.   This pattern is something I've created from bits and pieces of other ones I liked...normally I'd call it a Frankenpattern, but since I drew out the halter front by hand, I'm going to claim it as the first pattern I've ever made from scratch!  Rebecca is very slim, and most things are too wide and gap on her, so this is why I decided to make my own.  She goes to a Christian preschool, and they don't allow halters, but if the straps are wide and the front isn't low cut, its ok.  She wouldn't model for me today, but this is what I was able to snap on Thursday as we got to school. She loves a twirly skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read the embroidery better here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BIL is getting remarried today (3rd time's a charm!) and the invite said "casual tropical or nautical dress".  Rebecca said no to anything sailor looking, and chose this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the bow in the back a little better than the other.  And the dress isn't crooked really, I just have it on the hanger lopsided.


You did a great job on these dresses!  I love the style you came up with for them!  Your daughter is a cutie, too!


----------



## jeniamt

Just wondering... what is a GAC?  Usually I can figure it out but sometimes I am just stumped!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

jeniamt said:


> Just wondering... what is a GAC?  Usually I can figure it out but sometimes I am just stumped!!!



Guest Assistance Card.  For those with special needs at Disney (kids or adults) .  For us it means a place to wait that is not crowded for rides and shows, and being able to use the stroller as wheelchair option.  The only way I would be able to do Disney with my DS8.



...by the way..to the person that thought I was a great detective ... I periodically have to check his a/c vents for stuff he hides in there.  I wasn't actually looking for the holder...just happened to be there.  I was only searching online for patterns to make a new one!  LOL  Such is life with my special needs child!


Nini


----------



## snikelfrizt

Hi so looking at the "hotfix crystals" Can anyone lead me in the direction of a link that would have instuctions? Also I have a t-shirt heat press...... can I use that?? Thanks sooo much..... Great job!!!!


----------



## jen-y

Panicing about T-Shirts 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I want to get started on the T-shirts for Nickys wish trip, but don't know how to do it. Nobody I know is crafty, and I can't iron. From what I gathered so far, I need to go to the store (Staples?) and buy some iron on material and then print the image off my printer. Somebody said I have to make sure to print it backwards or on the opposite side or something so that the image is right when I iron it on  Not to mention I am afraid of ironing it on crooked. I need to do 20, so I am afraid its gonna cost me a fortune in jacked up shirts and wasted iron on material. If anyone has done this before and can give me some suggestions or walk me thru it, I would appreciate it.  Also, I am not sure what kind/brand of shirt to use. I am thinking not white (too see thru) but I am not sure what color would work best with the iron on. Also, my family thinks I should have something on the back too, but I only have something lined up for the front at this point. I tried to copy and paste the design on this post, but its not working Stess is making me want to forget the whole thing, but I know the shirts would be cool if I could just get a grip.


----------



## erikawolf2004

TinkerbelleMom said:


>



These are both adorable, love the design that you came up with.  Lots of twirl going on with these, which every little girl loves

My daughter is super thin also, so I have the problem with the huge tops also, have to see if I can do the gathering(can't remember what it is called) on the back for some of her dresses, it would make for a much better fit.  I know someone just posted a tutorial for it a couple of days ago, but it looks involved!

Again great job!!!!


----------



## revrob

jen-y said:


> Panicing about T-Shirts
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I want to get started on the T-shirts for Nickys wish trip, but don't know how to do it. Nobody I know is crafty, and I can't iron. From what I gathered so far, I need to go to the store (Staples?) and buy some iron on material and then print the image off my printer. Somebody said I have to make sure to print it backwards or on the opposite side or something so that the image is right when I iron it on  Not to mention I am afraid of ironing it on crooked. I need to do 20, so I am afraid its gonna cost me a fortune in jacked up shirts and wasted iron on material. If anyone has done this before and can give me some suggestions or walk me thru it, I would appreciate it.  Also, I am not sure what kind/brand of shirt to use. I am thinking not white (too see thru) but I am not sure what color would work best with the iron on. Also, my family thinks I should have something on the back too, but I only have something lined up for the front at this point. I tried to copy and paste the design on this post, but its not working Stess is making me want to forget the whole thing, but I know the shirts would be cool if I could just get a grip.



There is a board here on the Dis called "Creative DISigns".  They do a lot of t-shirts on that board.  They are my go to when I'm trying to use iron on transfers.  They seem to know their stuff!
Check out this thread - it's been very helpful to me in the past.  In particular, post #12 & #13 seem to have lots of answers to the specific questions you asked.  Good luck!  Please post what you come up with when you get them done!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2430262


----------



## visitingapril09

TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is what I've been working on lately.  I wanted a 4th of July dress for Rebecca, but one she would wear again...I made her an awesome (I thought) Easter dress from all of HeatherSue's Easter designs on the skirt, and the bodice said Hoppy Easter.  Now she won't wear it again because its not Easter anymore.   This pattern is something I've created from bits and pieces of other ones I liked...normally I'd call it a Frankenpattern, but since I drew out the halter front by hand, I'm going to claim it as the first pattern I've ever made from scratch!  Rebecca is very slim, and most things are too wide and gap on her, so this is why I decided to make my own.  She goes to a Christian preschool, and they don't allow halters, but if the straps are wide and the front isn't low cut, its ok.  She wouldn't model for me today, but this is what I was able to snap on Thursday as we got to school. She loves a twirly skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read the embroidery better here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BIL is getting remarried today (3rd time's a charm!) and the invite said "casual tropical or nautical dress".  Rebecca said no to anything sailor looking, and chose this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the bow in the back a little better than the other.  And the dress isn't crooked really, I just have it on the hanger lopsided.




I am making a Big Give dress out of this green and pink floral right now! They are both lovely!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

erikawolf2004 said:


> These are both adorable, love the design that you came up with.  Lots of twirl going on with these, which every little girl loves
> 
> My daughter is super thin also, so I have the problem with the huge tops also, have to see if I can do the gathering(can't remember what it is called) on the back for some of her dresses, it would make for a much better fit.  I know someone just posted a tutorial for it a couple of days ago, but it looks involved!
> 
> Again great job!!!!



Thanks to everyone for all the compliments. 

The back is called shirring...it's really easy.  CarlaC gave great directions, but I'm too lazy to do it that way.  I just use a hand-wound elastic thread bobbin and make my stitch length a little bit longer, and I have great luck getting good shirring.  I always steam the piece, and it shrinks up nicely.  I used to be afraid of it, but it really is easy if you can sew a straight line.  And it makes things fit so well for Rebecca too...she can still wear the dresses I made 2 years ago, they just need bloomers underneath because they're just a bit short.  



HeatherSue said:


> Now you're making me want to make Tessa a bathing suit!  These are so cute!  Would they work in the water, or would they be too see-through without a lining?



I've done it before using flesh color lycra as a lining when the main fabric was light colored and especially when the girls got a little older and needed more modesty...I just cut out 2 fronts and backs, one of the main color and one of the flesh, and then just treated it all like one piece.  You could baste it together, but I didn't bother doing that, I just pinned it well.  We've used leos as a swimsuit in a pinch many times when we travel for dance and forgot the real thing.


----------



## livndisney

Look what I found today!






It's a Small World Fabric or for Epcot. Not sure what I am going to do with it yet-but I know I needed it! I bought the rest of the bolt in case I needed to share


----------



## esab4

Hi!  I haven't posted to this thread in a long time, but I've followed it since the beginning.  I used to partcipate in Big Gives and post the occasional pic of my creations.  It has been three years since our last trip.

Anyway, I decided today on a last-minute trip with my four children.  I've been through a divorce in the last year and the kids and I can really use this trip.  My youngest just turned 7, but she's petite, she still loves the characters and she'll still wear customs for me.  I'm thinking this will be my last trip with a child in customs.  I'm posting because if there is anyone who is willing to do some machine applique only, not sewing, for me I would be forever grateful and I'd make it worth your time.  Please pm me if you are interested and I'll tell you what I'm looking for.


----------



## ellenbenny

livndisney said:


> Look what I found today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Small World Fabric or for Epcot. Not sure what I am going to do with it yet-but I know I needed it! I bought the rest of the bolt in case I needed to share



Believe it or not I bought some of that today too.  I got it at Joanns on sale.  I couldn't believe they had it and for such a good price, I only bought 2 yards and there was quite a bit left.  Not sure what I'm doing with it either, but I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ticker check for Paris.


----------



## birdie757

HeatherSue said:


> Now you're making me want to make Tessa a bathing suit!  These are so cute!  Would they work in the water, or would they be too see-through without a lining?



I have made this a swim suit and it worked great.  We swim year round here so it was trashed last summer so I don't have a pic unfortunately.  I just cut lining pieces out that were the same as the outer fabric and treated them as one when I added the elastic.  I also traced the top and bottom pieces together so the swim suit was one piece instead of two.  I serged the elastic on in the leg and armholes and coverstitched them down.  Double needle will work just as well if you don't have a cover stitch machine.  I also highly recommend getting some swim suit elastic.  It is rubbery and won't fall apart in the pool.  It is super cheap online.

There is also a really great kids swim suit pattern by kwik sew.  It looks kind of like the "speedo" style with a racer back and has a two piece option as well.  I have a small stash of swim suit fabric that I got on clearance at Joann's last year that is just screaming for that pattern.


----------



## jeniamt

NiniMorris said:


> Guest Assistance Card.  For those with special needs at Disney (kids or adults) .  For us it means a place to wait that is not crowded for rides and shows, and being able to use the stroller as wheelchair option.  The only way I would be able to do Disney with my DS8.
> 
> Nini



Thanks for the info... you learn something everyday!  Its so great that Disney does that for those that need it.  We have considered doing it for my DS9 who has severe anxiety, ADD, and sensory issues.  We've actually never really needed it as we tend to go at really low attendance times.  He would never be able to wait in a long line.    He would panic about being trapped in the line and come up with all sorts of scenarios as to how we could die or be seriously injured while waiting!  Not fun.  He has been panicing about tomorrow's fireworks show for the last week.  Which by the way, we don't go to with him but he'll still be able to hear them from our house.  He's convinced the fireworks will shower down on all of us and burn us up.  Yep, he's a lot of fun.  



livndisney said:


> Look what I found today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Small World Fabric or for Epcot. Not sure what I am going to do with it yet-but I know I needed it! I bought the rest of the bolt in case I needed to share



Wow, where did you find that?  I was at Joanne's today buying up a bunch of 50% off thread and definitely did see it there.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Quick drive by to say love everything- especially the Miss America dress- Great job, and I would totally love that front bodice pattern!

I just got the measurements today for a friend who's son's B-day party is tomorrow- I promised her a custom toy story outfit for him

Anyway, I had used someone else's woody and bullseye designs previously for my kids outfits because Heather's weren't made yet.  Now I have Heathersue's- WOW!  Holy cow, the difference is night and Day- Not only is it faster, easier, and more stable w/ the wider stitching, but it's way cuter too- I'm gonna have to redo my sons outfit LOL.

Love you guys!


----------



## visitingapril09

esab4 said:


> Hi!  I haven't posted to this thread in a long time, but I've followed it since the beginning.  I used to partcipate in Big Gives and post the occasional pic of my creations.  It has been three years since our last trip.
> 
> Anyway, I decided today on a last-minute trip with my four children.  I've been through a divorce in the last year and the kids and I can really use this trip.  My youngest just turned 7, but she's petite, she still loves the characters and she'll still wear customs for me.  I'm thinking this will be my last trip with a child in customs.  I'm posting because if there is anyone who is willing to do some machine applique only, not sewing, for me I would be forever grateful and I'd make it worth your time.  Please pm me if you are interested and I'll tell you what I'm looking for.



Hope your plans come together quickly! I, too, have wondered about having others make the appliques.......I would die for an embroidery machine but with the trip in the future it sure isn't happening in the next year.


----------



## Cibahwewah

I haven't posted for a while, but lurking faithfully, great work y'all!  

Just wanted to share the wealth....

At fabric.com, Jennifer Paganelli fabric is on clearance for 3.99 per yard, $35 or more gets you free shipping, and the code annv1 gets you 20% off your order.  I ordered 10 yards for a whopping total of $31!!  I've loved her fabric for a long time--now I'll finally have some!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

I've just completed two "princess-fied" simply sweet dresses with Carla's directions....LOVE them! One Cinderella and one Aurora. Absolutely beautiful!! Can't wait to show pics when the kiddos wake up!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Cibahwewah said:


> I haven't posted for a while, but lurking faithfully, great work y'all!
> 
> Just wanted to share the wealth....
> 
> At fabric.com, Jennifer Paganelli fabric is on clearance for 3.99 per yard, $35 or more gets you free shipping, and the code annv1 gets you 20% off your order.  I ordered 10 yards for a whopping total of $31!!  I've loved her fabric for a long time--now I'll finally have some!



Thanks!  My DH knows how much I love her fabrics; he actually asked me was I sure I bought enough- trust me, that's never happened!


----------



## kjpotter

Ok, I have lurked on this thread for awhile now and been amazed at the things you guys can do.  And, you have inspired me.  

I made these dresses for my girls to wear at WDW.  I know that they don't look like much, but I have no sewing ability.  I actually borrowed a sewing machine because I don't own one.

I thought that they turned out well.  DD1 put a sticker on hers as soon as we got in the park, but oh well.


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

I am in need of the yellow fabric (or the red for that matter!) in this pic. Anyone know the name of the yellow? It has horses with lassoes around them. I know the red is made by michael miller.


----------



## ncmomof2

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am in need of the yellow fabric (or the red for that matter!) in this pic. Anyone know the name of the yellow? It has horses with lassoes around them. I know the red is made by michael miller.




The red is called horseshoe red and they have it on fabric.com.


----------



## livndisney

kjpotter said:


> Ok, I have lurked on this thread for awhile now and been amazed at the things you guys can do.  And, you have inspired me.
> 
> I made these dresses for my girls to wear at WDW.  I know that they don't look like much, but I have no sewing ability.  I actually borrowed a sewing machine because I don't own one.
> 
> I thought that they turned out well.  DD1 put a sticker on hers as soon as we got in the park, but oh well.



How can you say you have no sewing ability? Those dresses look GREAT!!!!!!

We are started slowly and worked at. I would not be surprised if you started looking at sewing machines. (Sewing can be habit forming LOL).

You did an amazing job! Keep up the good work!


----------



## DisneyLaura

HeatherSue said:


> Such cute outfits!  She's meeting Ariel, of course.  I think it's great that  you're thinking of sewing her some things yourself.  I have to recommend CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants pattern from youcanmakethis.com .  It is the easiest pattern ever and they go together really quick!



Thanks I just bookmarked that site and plan on scouting it out later on today.  DD4 will be getting bitty baby this year for Christmas and I see they have pattern for them on there as well.


----------



## birdie757

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## tricia

TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is what I've been working on lately.  I wanted a 4th of July dress for Rebecca, but one she would wear again...I made her an awesome (I thought) Easter dress from all of HeatherSue's Easter designs on the skirt, and the bodice said Hoppy Easter.  Now she won't wear it again because its not Easter anymore.   This pattern is something I've created from bits and pieces of other ones I liked...normally I'd call it a Frankenpattern, but since I drew out the halter front by hand, I'm going to claim it as the first pattern I've ever made from scratch!  Rebecca is very slim, and most things are too wide and gap on her, so this is why I decided to make my own.  She goes to a Christian preschool, and they don't allow halters, but if the straps are wide and the front isn't low cut, its ok.  She wouldn't model for me today, but this is what I was able to snap on Thursday as we got to school. She loves a twirly skirt.




Great looking dresses, how cool that you drafted a top that will be OK for preschool.



jen-y said:


> Panicing about T-Shirts
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I want to get started on the T-shirts for Nickys wish trip, but don't know how to do it. Nobody I know is crafty, and I can't iron. From what I gathered so far, I need to go to the store (Staples?) and buy some iron on material and then print the image off my printer. Somebody said I have to make sure to print it backwards or on the opposite side or something so that the image is right when I iron it on  Not to mention I am afraid of ironing it on crooked. I need to do 20, so I am afraid its gonna cost me a fortune in jacked up shirts and wasted iron on material. If anyone has done this before and can give me some suggestions or walk me thru it, I would appreciate it.  Also, I am not sure what kind/brand of shirt to use. I am thinking not white (too see thru) but I am not sure what color would work best with the iron on. Also, my family thinks I should have something on the back too, but I only have something lined up for the front at this point. I tried to copy and paste the design on this post, but its not working Stess is making me want to forget the whole thing, but I know the shirts would be cool if I could just get a grip.



What Shannon said.



kjpotter said:


> Ok, I have lurked on this thread for awhile now and been amazed at the things you guys can do.  And, you have inspired me.
> 
> I made these dresses for my girls to wear at WDW.  I know that they don't look like much, but I have no sewing ability.  I actually borrowed a sewing machine because I don't own one.
> 
> I thought that they turned out well.  DD1 put a sticker on hers as soon as we got in the park, but oh well.



Those look Awesome.




birdie757 said:


> Happy 4th of July!



Very Cute.


----------



## clhemsath

birdie757 said:


>



Sooo cute!  OF course both my girls were here and they want me to make them one.  For today


----------



## WDWAtLast

Question about making your own pattern:  I found a cute woven tank/cami in Wal Mart that I would love to make more of in the fabrics of my choice.  Do I just trace around the top, adding seam allowances? I would definately make it first in muslin to perfect the fit.  Thanks for any advice!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

birdie757 said:


> Happy 4th of July!



This is sooo cute...think I might have to make one for the next 4th!!!


----------



## i12go2wdw

Here are some outfits that I have done for out trip next month You will recognize most of the designs as they have been cased from here!!!
This is the outfit for the water parks, it looks like it needs something on the blue bodice on the front but I don't know what!?!?










These are showing up sideways on my screen and they look really big sorry they are rotated in Photo bucket, let's see what happens.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Cibahwewah said:


> I haven't posted for a while, but lurking faithfully, great work y'all!
> 
> Just wanted to share the wealth....
> 
> At fabric.com, Jennifer Paganelli fabric is on clearance for 3.99 per yard, $35 or more gets you free shipping, and the code annv1 gets you 20% off your order.  I ordered 10 yards for a whopping total of $31!!  I've loved her fabric for a long time--now I'll finally have some!



Thanks for the info, just ordered a whole bunch of fabric...I have been wanting to make myself pj bottoms, $3.99 a yard, + 20% off and free ship-can't beat that!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

kjpotter said:


> Ok, I have lurked on this thread for awhile now and been amazed at the things you guys can do.  And, you have inspired me.
> 
> I made these dresses for my girls to wear at WDW.  I know that they don't look like much, but I have no sewing ability.  I actually borrowed a sewing machine because I don't own one.
> 
> I thought that they turned out well.  DD1 put a sticker on hers as soon as we got in the park, but oh well.



They came out super cute, would love to see the rest of the cindy picture at the bottom that was cut in half


----------



## visitingapril09

i12go2wdw said:


> Here are some outfits that I have done for out trip next month You will recognize most of the designs as they have been cased from here!!!
> This is the outfit for the water parks, it looks like it needs something on the blue bodice on the front but I don't know what!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are showing up sideways on my screen and they look really big sorry they are rotated in Photo bucket, let's see what happens.



Awesome beach fabric! That is so fun! I need to see them in person soon!


----------



## erikawolf2004

i12go2wdw said:


> Here are some outfits that I have done for out trip next month You will recognize most of the designs as they have been cased from here!!!
> This is the outfit for the water parks, it looks like it needs something on the blue bodice on the front but I don't know what!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are showing up sideways on my screen and they look really big sorry they are rotated in Photo bucket, let's see what happens.



LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!!!  Sooo Fun!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

i12go2wdw said:


> Here are some outfits that I have done for out trip next month You will recognize most of the designs as they have been cased from here!!!
> This is the outfit for the water parks, it looks like it needs something on the blue bodice on the front but I don't know what!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are showing up sideways on my screen and they look really big sorry they are rotated in Photo bucket, let's see what happens.



Where did you find the beach fabric and what is it?  How about a beach ball in the blue part?  I think it is cute the way it is too.


----------



## visitingapril09

Quick......I need advice ASAP......I finally have time to sew but am stuck!!! I am using my first YCMT pattern and don't see the seam allowance listed anywhere.........what are the standard seam allowances on her patterns???


----------



## i12go2wdw

Thank you for liking the waterpark dress, I got the fabric at our Walmart, it is Mary Engelbreit but doesn't have a name just cranstonvillage.com

This is the Animal Kingdom dress, she has grown since I made it 2 months ago so she will have to wear little shorts under it , espcially if she twirls!!











Here is what I did with the "Small World" material, it is from a pattern I got at our local quilting store






And this is for Epcot, it looks a bit like pj's but DD doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## i12go2wdw

visitingapril09 said:


> Quick......I need advice ASAP......I finally have time to sew but am stuck!!! I am using my first YCMT pattern and don't see the seam allowance listed anywhere.........what are the standard seam allowances on her patterns???



Hi Alison,
so happy to hear about Andrew's surgery going so well, I use 1/2 inch seam allowance on YCMT patterns and it usually works out fine. Have fun in Sisters!!


----------



## revrob

visitingapril09 said:


> Quick......I need advice ASAP......I finally have time to sew but am stuck!!! I am using my first YCMT pattern and don't see the seam allowance listed anywhere.........what are the standard seam allowances on her patterns???



If it is a pattern written by Carla C - aka the Scientific Seamstress - her patterns use 1/4" seam allowances.



i12go2wdw said:


> Thank you for liking the waterpark dress, I got the fabric at our Walmart, it is Mary Engelbreit but doesn't have a name just cranstonvillage.com
> 
> This is the Animal Kingdom dress, she has grown since I made it 2 months ago so she will have to wear little shorts under it , espcially if she twirls!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I did with the "Small World" material, it is from a pattern I got at our local quilting store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is for Epcot, it looks a bit like pj's but DD doesn't seem to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how I can rotate them, they are right way up in PB but I can't get them switched here? I am really sorry, I know how annoying that is.



Those all look great!  All the pics appear to be right here - sometimes it takes a few minutes (and refreshing) for them to look right to yu after you edit them in photobucket.  I've had that problem in the past.


----------



## tarazandra

livndisney said:


> Look what I found today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Small World Fabric or for Epcot. Not sure what I am going to do with it yet-but I know I needed it! I bought the rest of the bolt in case I needed to share



Okay, I went to 4 Joann's today and nothing!  Is there a clue on the selvage of what it is called? Maybe they can order it for me.


----------



## livndisney

tarazandra said:


> Okay, I went to 4 Joann's today and nothing!  Is there a clue on the selvage of what it is called? Maybe they can order it for me.



How much do you need?  On my receipt is says  "You and me" 400024274744


----------



## NiniMorris

tarazandra said:


> Okay, I went to 4 Joann's today and nothing!  Is there a clue on the selvage of what it is called? Maybe they can order it for me.



Quick search...Alexander Henry; You and Me; from the Good Earth collection.  On Etsy it is running about $7-8 per yard...Haven't looked on Ebay yet....



Love it...but I have already spent my fabric budget for the month (yes, I know it is only the 4th!)

Nini


----------



## clhemsath

Cibahwewah said:


> I haven't posted for a while, but lurking faithfully, great work y'all!
> 
> Just wanted to share the wealth....
> 
> At fabric.com, Jennifer Paganelli fabric is on clearance for 3.99 per yard, $35 or more gets you free shipping, and the code annv1 gets you 20% off your order.  I ordered 10 yards for a whopping total of $31!!  I've loved her fabric for a long time--now I'll finally have some!



Thank you  I just got  12 yards of fabric for $28.  And My DH thanks you


----------



## ConnieB

i12go2wdw said:


> This is the outfit for the water parks, it looks like it needs something on the blue bodice on the front but I don't know what!?!?



I think it looks very cute as it is, but if you're seeing the need for something on the bodice, might as well do it, or you'll think that everytime you see her, lol.  

What if you were to take one of the characters in the innertube and applique it on the bodice?   If you have enough fabric let your daughter pick her favorite character.


----------



## ConnieB

visitingapril09 said:


> Quick......I need advice ASAP......I finally have time to sew but am stuck!!! I am using my first YCMT pattern and don't see the seam allowance listed anywhere.........what are the standard seam allowances on her patterns???



Since you have to trace your own seam allowances make it whatever you typically use.  THe standard on commercial patterns like Simplicity/McCalls, etc is usually 5/8".  I find that way too much bulk to then contend with, so I always just sew the seam allowance at the edge of my machine's foot, lol.  I think it's between 1/4 and 3/8 but doesn't matter so long as you're consistent everywhere.  Shrinking down the seam allowance also means that I'll have a little extra wiggle room in the fit since my girls don't like tight clothes.  

Since you'll be sewing up the seam allowance anyway, it really and honestly can be any size that is easy for you to sew....so pick your favorite mark on the machine that is easy to follow and make it that size....just like I picked my foot edge.


----------



## i12go2wdw

ConnieB said:


> I think it looks very cute as it is, but if you're seeing the need for something on the bodice, might as well do it, or you'll think that everytime you see her, lol.
> 
> What if you were to take one of the characters in the innertube and applique it on the bodice?   If you have enough fabric let your daughter pick her favorite character.



Thank you so much, I will do that and repost, funny how a fresh set of eyes can see what I was searching for, and pretty easy too, thanks!!


----------



## Stephres

Looks like some of you have been sewing this weekend. Me too! It was rainy all weekend so Megan and I took some of her old t-shirts and did some reconstruction. Instructions are on my blog (updated twice in one month, can you believe it?).






Happy 4th! This is an outfit I made last year that still fits!


----------



## lovesdumbo

ConnieB said:


> Since you have to trace your own seam allowances make it whatever you typically use.  THe standard on commercial patterns like Simplicity/McCalls, etc is usually 5/8".  I find that way too much bulk to then contend with, so I always just sew the seam allowance at the edge of my machine's foot, lol.  I think it's between 1/4 and 3/8 but doesn't matter so long as you're consistent everywhere.  Shrinking down the seam allowance also means that I'll have a little extra wiggle room in the fit since my girls don't like tight clothes.
> 
> Since you'll be sewing up the seam allowance anyway, it really and honestly can be any size that is easy for you to sew....so pick your favorite mark on the machine that is easy to follow and make it that size....just like I picked my foot edge.


All the YCMT patterns I have used have seam allowances included in pattern pieces.  I know that all of Carla's are 1/4 inch but I think some others have been 1/2 inch.

The Farbenmix patterns that have to be traced out do NOT include seam allowance.


----------



## tinkerbell423

Birdie757 and Tinkerbellmom  thank you for all your great advice on the leos.  I am feeling confident enough to give one a try.  I'll post a pic if it turns out OK.


----------



## RMAMom

kjpotter said:


> Ok, I have lurked on this thread for awhile now and been amazed at the things you guys can do.  And, you have inspired me.
> 
> I made these dresses for my girls to wear at WDW.  I know that they don't look like much, but I have no sewing ability.  I actually borrowed a sewing machine because I don't own one.
> 
> I thought that they turned out well.  DD1 put a sticker on hers as soon as we got in the park, but oh well.



I think they look great! Your a natural!



birdie757 said:


> Happy 4th of July!


Adorable!



WDWAtLast said:


> Question about making your own pattern:  I found a cute woven tank/cami in Wal Mart that I would love to make more of in the fabrics of my choice.  Do I just trace around the top, adding seam allowances? I would definately make it first in muslin to perfect the fit.  Thanks for any advice!!!


I know nothing about this but I would think if you taped two pencils together and took the shirt apart and traced it it would work just like a farbinmix pattern. I think it will give you a 1/4 in seam allowance.



i12go2wdw said:


> Here are some outfits that I have done for out trip next month You will recognize most of the designs as they have been cased from here!!!
> This is the outfit for the water parks, it looks like it needs something on the blue bodice on the front but I don't know what!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are showing up sideways on my screen and they look really big sorry they are rotated in Photo bucket, let's see what happens.



So cute and I think I would put something on the bodice too.



i12go2wdw said:


> Thank you for liking the waterpark dress, I got the fabric at our Walmart, it is Mary Engelbreit but doesn't have a name just cranstonvillage.com
> 
> This is the Animal Kingdom dress, she has grown since I made it 2 months ago so she will have to wear little shorts under it , espcially if she twirls!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I did with the "Small World" material, it is from a pattern I got at our local quilting store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is for Epcot, it looks a bit like pj's but DD doesn't seem to mind.


I love them. The Animal Kingdom dress is my favorite. It's very Wilma Flinstone.


----------



## jessica52877

Since everyone is buying of the Alexander Henry fabric I'll show you my shirts I made to match it! I don't think I have posted them before but then again who knows!






I love all the new outfits posted! The 4th of July ones are just darling! Dallas didn't wear his this year. Only wore it last year out of guilt (after he said he liked it and would wear it). 

Love the water park one. I like it with all the blue. I didn't look at it and think it needed anything at all. 

Steph, love your new tutorials!


----------



## i12go2wdw

jessica52877 said:


> Since everyone is buying of the Alexander Henry fabric I'll show you my shirts I made to match it! I don't think I have posted them before but then again who knows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those shirts are AWESOME!! Did you do them by hand? What happy shirts!!


----------



## jessica52877

i12go2wdw said:


> jessica52877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since everyone is buying of the Alexander Henry fabric I'll show you my shirts I made to match it! I don't think I have posted them before but then again who knows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those shirts are AWESOME!! Did you do them by hand? What happy shirts!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I did do them by hand.
Click to expand...


----------



## revrob

jessica52877 said:


> Since everyone is buying of the Alexander Henry fabric I'll show you my shirts I made to match it! I don't think I have posted them before but then again who knows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the new outfits posted! The 4th of July ones are just darling! Dallas didn't wear his this year. Only wore it last year out of guilt (after he said he liked it and would wear it).
> 
> Love the water park one. I like it with all the blue. I didn't look at it and think it needed anything at all.
> 
> Steph, love your new tutorials!



those are AWESOME!  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them!


----------



## billwendy

Just popping in to say hi from Big Fork, MT!! Camp Promise week 1 was excellent!! Here are a few pictures for my friends here who are not on facebook. It has been rainy and cold the past few days!! Please pray for warm sunshine at least by the time week 2 campers come on Tuesday!!!

I also forgot to tell you all that my nephew Matt who is turning 17 is going on a trip to Haiti at the end of the month!!!! If anyone has any little trinket toys or silly bands or toiletries that they'd like to get to Haiti, just let me know! you could send them to me as long as I get them by 7/22 or so!! Im so excited and proud of him right now - its so awesome to hear a 17 yo say that missions are a priority for him. He did an awesome job with a boy with Down Syndrome who is pretty much non verbal and fairly dependent (including not potty trained) this past week!


----------



## Stephres

Wendy, love the pictures from Camp Promise. Looks like everyone had fun!

Jess, those shirts are so adorable! You have such eye for detail and patience!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Just popping in to say hi from Big Fork, MT!! Camp Promise week 1 was excellent!! Here are a few pictures for my friends here who are not on facebook. It has been rainy and cold the past few days!! Please pray for warm sunshine at least by the time week 2 campers come on Tuesday!!!
> 
> I also forgot to tell you all that my nephew Matt who is turning 17 is going on a trip to Haiti at the end of the month!!!! If anyone has any little trinket toys or silly bands or toiletries that they'd like to get to Haiti, just let me know! you could send them to me as long as I get them by 7/22 or so!! Im so excited and proud of him right now - its so awesome to hear a 17 yo say that missions are a priority for him. He did an awesome job with a boy with Down Syndrome who is pretty much non verbal and fairly dependent (including not potty trained) this past week!



Did I spot Zoey in that pic?

Miss Wendy you are such a special person. I know Camp Promise is blessed to have you


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Did I spot Zoey in that pic?
> 
> Miss Wendy you are such a special person. I know Camp Promise is blessed to have you



Awww, yes!! you did spot Zoey!!!! She is a camp favorite!!! Fortunately, she is good with kids and not skiddish or barkey!!! lol


----------



## disneymomof1

Wendy, Love all your Camp Promise pics, looked through your album on FB.  Looks like you and Zoey are having wonderful adventures !!!!!!


----------



## tricia

Wendy, Glad camp Promise is going well.  Looks like you and Zoe are having a great time.





jessica52877 said:


> Since everyone is buying of the Alexander Henry fabric I'll show you my shirts I made to match it! I don't think I have posted them before but then again who knows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the new outfits posted! The 4th of July ones are just darling! Dallas didn't wear his this year. Only wore it last year out of guilt (after he said he liked it and would wear it).
> 
> Love the water park one. I like it with all the blue. I didn't look at it and think it needed anything at all.
> 
> Steph, love your new tutorials!



Great job Jessica.  And don't you just hate it when you make or buy them something that they say they love and will wear and then they DON'T.  Liam has this nice brand name long sleeve shirt that he had to have.  I told him it would be to warm for him (he is always hot), he insisted, and then wore it ONCE. 



Stephres said:


> Looks like some of you have been sewing this weekend. Me too! It was rainy all weekend so Megan and I took some of her old t-shirts and did some reconstruction. Instructions are on my blog (updated twice in one month, can you believe it?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 4th! This is an outfit I made last year that still fits!



Very cute, and I love the blog updates.  You have the best tutorials.



i12go2wdw said:


> Here are some outfits that I have done for out trip next month You will recognize most of the designs as they have been cased from here!!!
> This is the outfit for the water parks, it looks like it needs something on the blue bodice on the front but I don't know what!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are showing up sideways on my screen and they look really big sorry they are rotated in Photo bucket, let's see what happens.



Looks good to me like that, but if you insist, I thought the beach ball idea was good.



i12go2wdw said:


> Thank you for liking the waterpark dress, I got the fabric at our Walmart, it is Mary Engelbreit but doesn't have a name just cranstonvillage.com
> 
> This is the Animal Kingdom dress, she has grown since I made it 2 months ago so she will have to wear little shorts under it , espcially if she twirls!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I did with the "Small World" material, it is from a pattern I got at our local quilting store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is for Epcot, it looks a bit like pj's but DD doesn't seem to mind.



All adorable.


----------



## RMAMom

Just taking a quick break from sewing to pop in and say hi. I bought a serger a week ago and haven't had a chance to use it until today. It is sooooo much fun!!!!!!!! I cut out an audrey skirt 3 weeks ago to sew for my DGD and when trying to finish the ruffels I decided that it was never going to happen without the serger so I bought the one I have been looking at forever!!! Its a brother 1034D and man is it fun! OK, I'll post the babys 4th of July skirt as soon as I finish it today, I guess I can stop calling it the 4th of july skirt. I think you can wear patriotic stuff anytime and since her Daddy is un the USAF and they live on base she will have plenty of opportunity.

Wendy ~ Thanks for the camp pictures, it looks like your having a great time!


----------



## jeniamt

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am in need of the yellow fabric (or the red for that matter!) in this pic. Anyone know the name of the yellow? It has horses with lassoes around them. I know the red is made by michael miller.



The fabrics are seriously cute!  I'm trying to come up with an outfit for DD4 to wear to Hoop Dee Do Review and think these might be cute.  Please let me know if you find the yellow fabric.



jessica52877 said:


> Since everyone is buying of the Alexander Henry fabric I'll show you my shirts I made to match it! I don't think I have posted them before but then again who knows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the new outfits posted! The 4th of July ones are just darling! Dallas didn't wear his this year. Only wore it last year out of guilt (after he said he liked it and would wear it).
> 
> Love the water park one. I like it with all the blue. I didn't look at it and think it needed anything at all.
> 
> Steph, love your new tutorials!



These are adorable.  Did you use the AH fabric to make skirts/shorts?  Would love to see that as well!


----------



## dance2874

Wendy- those pics from Camp Promise are great- looks like everyone is having a fantastic time!

And I love those Epcot shirts too- that fabric is so cute. I need to try to find some!

I finally dusted off my machine today and made 3 things so far. 2 pillowcase dresses and an easy dress that I am calling a 'cheater dress' because all I had to do was sew the back seam and add the straps. I just got some clearance fabric for these because I wasnt sure how it would turn out but I am pretty happy with them. I may change the ties on the HSM dress to red but I didnt have any and forgot to buy some.
















I bought the Audrey skirt pattern and need to print it out and start on it. As you can tell from the red ruffle on the HSM dress, my ruffles need some help so I am scared to start it and mess it up!


----------



## aksunshine

I hope everyone had a nice 4th!

Here is Isabelle, Gabriel, and myself. I appliqued Isabelle's shirt using one of Heather's designs and made Gabriel's hat!















Great news! I am getting a serger! My grandma passed away a couple of months ago, which is the sad part, b/c she won't be here to showme how to use it . Anyway, I get one of her sergers, it is a Babyloc, 4 spool. I hope I can figure it out!!!


----------



## tricia

So, I got that baby quilt done.  The one I asked about last week with the minky on the back.  I ended up not using any batting, and using minky on the back and just doing a stitch in the ditch around the blocks, so not too much quilting.  One thing about the minky, is that is made the hand sewn part of the binding a little tough, as you either caught just fluff, or went thru to the top while you were stitching.  Hard to pick up just the 1 layer with the needle, so it took a little longer than usual.


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> I hope everyone had a nice 4th!
> 
> Here is Isabelle, Gabriel, and myself. I appliqued Isabelle's shirt using one of Heather's designs and made Gabriel's hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news! I am getting a serger! My grandma passed away a couple of months ago, which is the sad part, b/c she won't be here to showme how to use it . Anyway, I get one of her sergers, it is a Babyloc, 4 spool. I hope I can figure it out!!!



You guys are adorable!! And congrats on the serger. I'm sorrygrandma can't help you out though. But I'm sure she'll be there guiding your fingers on every stitch.


----------



## NaeNae

aksunshine said:


> Great news! I am getting a serger! My grandma passed away a couple of months ago, which is the sad part, b/c she won't be here to showme how to use it . Anyway, I get one of her sergers, it is a Babyloc, 4 spool. I hope I can figure it out!!!



Pictures were great!!  You will love your Babylock serger, especially if it has the jet air threading!!!


----------



## aksunshine

I had this HUGE multi- quote that I lost! ARG!!! Anyway, there are so many cute things!

Jessica- Those shirts are ADORABLE! Is there a design for them? I'd love to find that fabric!

Wendy- Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## livndisney

What embroidery machine do you have and why do you love it?

I am REALLLY thinking about getting an embroidery machine, but have not idea what I want LOL


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Hey everyone!  I've been off of here for the last year, probably.  I think I got exhausted from sewing so many outfits in such a short time - especially with being a beginner.  I will post pictures here in a few of our trip back before Christmas.  Anyways, my hubby told me last night that we might be able to go back to Disney in April/May.  I am soooooo excited!  Now I get to start planning more outfits and go into sewing overdrive  I honestly have not sewn any outfits since I made those Disney outfits!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

posted correctly in future post


----------



## jeniamt

tricia said:


> So, I got that baby quilt done.  The one I asked about last week with the minky on the back.  I ended up not using any batting, and using minky on the back and just doing a stitch in the ditch around the blocks, so not too much quilting.  One thing about the minky, is that is made the hand sewn part of the binding a little tough, as you either caught just fluff, or went thru to the top while you were stitching.  Hard to pick up just the 1 layer with the needle, so it took a little longer than usual.




The quilt came out great!  I LOVE the minky!!! Great idea for a baby quilt.



hudsonsinaf said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Great photos!  I especi...ed for the Christmas party.  Awesome outfits.


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Sorry guys!  I'll try that again - and maybe do it right this time


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

aksunshine said:


> Great news! I am getting a serger! My grandma passed away a couple of months ago, which is the sad part, b/c she won't be here to showme how to use it . Anyway, I get one of her sergers, it is a Babyloc, 4 spool. I hope I can figure it out!!!




Alicia...great pics!  I'm sorry you lost your grandma, but I'm happy you inherited a serger, you're going to love it!  I have a Baby Lock too, and it's super user-friendly, threading it is a breeze compared to others I've had.  I inherited my mom's embroidery machine when she died, and using it for the first time was so hard, it was the first time I ever had a new machine without her looking over my shoulder as I was using it for the first time...I said that to DH and he said he was sure she was looking over me as I was doing it.  Progress stopped while I mopped up the tears...

Wendy, thanks for sharing your camp pics, it looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## teresajoy

froggy33 said:


> Finished up the AK outfit.  I ended up using 8 of Heathers designs and 3 from Swak.  The giraffe was done by hand for size, everything else was done on my new machine.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



This is so cute!!!!! 


InkspressYourself said:


> I love everything about this.  I really like the ruffle up the back that closes the opening more.  I really NEED that pattern, lol.
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> You are too funny.  I bookmarked your blog to CASE your last autograph quilt.
> 
> I love your idea of appliqueing the characters, but I'm too cheap to buy them all.  And then I know if I had one ready and couldn't find a character to sign it, I'd be all sorts of crazy looking for them.  My family doesn't like me too much when I let my crazy get out of check!
> 
> Here's my toy story outfit.  Thanks for looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to add that this is my office floor, my carpet at home is slightly more attractive.


Love it!!! And you are so funny about the carpet! 



ollyg said:


> I pulled this from the "bookmarks" on the first page of this thread.  It worked out great when I made a T-shirt dress.  Please check the bookmarks out, they are full of great tips and tricks--sort of my beginners bible.




Awww, thanks! 


tarazandra said:


> Thanks, Teresa! I've been good. Never stopped sewing after I started but also didn't do any customs for the last trip. I figured it would be too cold most days and it was so I'm glad I didn't end up disappointed with unworn customs. We're now looking at a cruise next year and fall trip and I've decided to go the custom route again. Of course, my oldest will be 12 by then, so it'll be fun keeping them age appropriate. Thankfully she's a fun kid who loves the magical aspect of Disney and is really game for just about anything. Matter of fact I have a pic to share next of our most recent trip to Disneyland with her in a two color Aurora dress (got the idea here!). It's good to be back and I'll try (I do stress "try") to keep up!



Arminda is 12. The only thing she has really asked is that I make her skirts and tops and not dresses. She LOVES the Audrey skirts! I don't put ruffles all the way up, just three rows usually. That works well for us! 



tarazandra said:


> A year ago I promised my oldest I'd sew her an Aurora dress that was half blue and half pink. Took me forever to make good on my promise : It is slightly large so that she can wear it next fall when we're planning another WDW trip and also because the velour stretched way more than I accounted for.



This is BEAUTIFUL!!! Wow! I love the way your daughter looks! You can just tell how happy she is! 



Granna4679 said:


> I have been making way too many butt ruffles.  I don't have a ruffler so when I say make...I really mean hand hem and ruffle all of them...but they all turned out good so...I am happy...
> First, another castle dress someone asked me to make for them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made my first Audrey skirt for my granddaughter.  It is a size 3/4 so it is so tiny....



Wow! I love the Vida! I've been dreaming of that gorgeous black fabric since I first saw it! I just can't bring myself to pay that much for it. 

Your gds audrey is SOOOOO cute!!!! I love that! 



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post pictures of what I made for myself on Sunday.  Yes, I made something for MYSELF!  This is a cover for my new Kindle (I love that thing already).  I couldn't find a tutorial for the style I wanted out there anywhere. So, I just made up my own pattern.  I would do a few things differently if I made another one, but I'm pleased with how this one turned out!
> 
> Front (next time I'd make that wonky top stitching land on the back so it's not so obvious):



I love this Heather! You are so clever! 



dance2874 said:


> Hi there everyone! I was around here a few yrs back and now that we are planning another trip this fall its time to start sewing again. I have seen so many adorable things in this thread!! Unfortunatey my machine has been collecting dust for over 2 yrs so I need practice a little and get to work.
> 
> I do have a dumb question though. How do the  patterns at YCMT work? Do you seriously just download them and print them on a printer somehow? I guess I just cant figure out how that would work for the size of clothes I will be making. Do some of the pieces take 2 pages to print and you peice them together? I know this is probably a silly question but I want to be sure I can figure it out if I buy something. I have a few things in my cart and I am itching to hit the fabric store
> 
> THANKS!



I remember you! I sent you some Lilo fabric! I recall you made an adorable outfit out of it! Your daughter is getting so big! 



HeatherSue said:


> Now you're making me want to make Tessa a bathing suit!  These are so cute!  Would they work in the water, or would they be too see-through without a lining?
> I hate cutting out tissue paper patterns too!  I haven't done it in years because I have been spoiled by epatterns.  I actually enjoy printing them out and taping them together!



I have one of the leotard patterns, so if you want to try it, let me know I'll bring it over for you. 

You LIKE putting the patterns together?? I think I know who I will call next time I need to print a new one! 



livndisney said:


> Look what I found today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Small World Fabric or for Epcot. Not sure what I am going to do with it yet-but I know I needed it! I bought the rest of the bolt in case I needed to share



THAT IS SO CUTE!!!! I love it! And, I love that you bought the entire bolt! That is so something I'd do! How much Minnie Dot do you have left??? 



esab4 said:


> Hi!  I haven't posted to this thread in a long time, but I've followed it since the beginning.  I used to partcipate in Big Gives and post the occasional pic of my creations.  It has been three years since our last trip.
> 
> Anyway, I decided today on a last-minute trip with my four children.  I've been through a divorce in the last year and the kids and I can really use this trip.  My youngest just turned 7, but she's petite, she still loves the characters and she'll still wear customs for me.  I'm thinking this will be my last trip with a child in customs.  I'm posting because if there is anyone who is willing to do some machine applique only, not sewing, for me I would be forever grateful and I'd make it worth your time.  Please pm me if you are interested and I'll tell you what I'm looking for.



Like I posted, Arminda still wears customs at 12 and Lydia shows no sign of slowing down at 7, you may have a few more trips left! 



kjpotter said:


> Ok, I have lurked on this thread for awhile now and been amazed at the things you guys can do.  And, you have inspired me.
> 
> I made these dresses for my girls to wear at WDW.  I know that they don't look like much, but I have no sewing ability.  I actually borrowed a sewing machine because I don't own one.
> 
> I thought that they turned out well.  DD1 put a sticker on hers as soon as we got in the park, but oh well.



These turned out really cute!! You are going to have to go get your own sewing machine! 



i12go2wdw said:


> Here are some outfits that I have done for out trip next month You will recognize most of the designs as they have been cased from here!!!
> This is the outfit for the water parks, it looks like it needs something on the blue bodice on the front but I don't know what!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are showing up sideways on my screen and they look really big sorry they are rotated in Photo bucket, let's see what happens.


I love the waterpark dress! I like the idea of appliqueing one of the characters on the bodice. And, that AK dress is so cute!!! 



visitingapril09 said:


> Quick......I need advice ASAP......I finally have time to sew but am stuck!!! I am using my first YCMT pattern and don't see the seam allowance listed anywhere.........what are the standard seam allowances on her patterns???



Like others have said, Carla's are all 1/4", usually that is the edge of your presser foot, but measure to make sure because some are different.  


ConnieB said:


> Since you have to trace your own seam allowances make it whatever you typically use.  THe standard on commercial patterns like Simplicity/McCalls, etc is usually 5/8".  I find that way too much bulk to then contend with, so I always just sew the seam allowance at the edge of my machine's foot, lol.  I think it's between 1/4 and 3/8 but doesn't matter so long as you're consistent everywhere.  Shrinking down the seam allowance also means that I'll have a little extra wiggle room in the fit since my girls don't like tight clothes.
> 
> Since you'll be sewing up the seam allowance anyway, it really and honestly can be any size that is easy for you to sew....so pick your favorite mark on the machine that is easy to follow and make it that size....just like I picked my foot edge.



You don't add seamallowances to YCMT patterns.  I agree though, 5/8 is too big! 



Stephres said:


> Looks like some of you have been sewing this weekend. Me too! It was rainy all weekend so Megan and I took some of her old t-shirts and did some reconstruction. Instructions are on my blog (updated twice in one month, can you believe it?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 4th! This is an outfit I made last year that still fits!



Megan looks adorable, as always!!! Cute top! And, I forgot to quote it, but I loved your new booster seat cover! So clever! 
YAY for outfits that last two years!!!



jessica52877 said:


> Since everyone is buying of the Alexander Henry fabric I'll show you my shirts I made to match it! I don't think I have posted them before but then again who knows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the new outfits posted! The 4th of July ones are just darling! Dallas didn't wear his this year. Only wore it last year out of guilt (after he said he liked it and would wear it).
> 
> Love the water park one. I like it with all the blue. I didn't look at it and think it needed anything at all.
> 
> Steph, love your new tutorials!



Jessica, these are SOOO cute!!! I love them, they just make me smile! 



billwendy said:


> Just popping in to say hi from Big Fork, MT!! Camp Promise week 1 was excellent!! Here are a few pictures for my friends here who are not on facebook. It has been rainy and cold the past few days!! Please pray for warm sunshine at least by the time week 2 campers come on Tuesday!!!
> 
> I also forgot to tell you all that my nephew Matt who is turning 17 is going on a trip to Haiti at the end of the month!!!! If anyone has any little trinket toys or silly bands or toiletries that they'd like to get to Haiti, just let me know! you could send them to me as long as I get them by 7/22 or so!! Im so excited and proud of him right now - its so awesome to hear a 17 yo say that missions are a priority for him. He did an awesome job with a boy with Down Syndrome who is pretty much non verbal and fairly dependent (including not potty trained) this past week!



Wendy, the pictures you post of Camp Promise never fail to get me all teary eyed! Thank you so much for doing all that you do! 



dance2874 said:


> e.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Audrey skirt pattern and need to print it out and start on it. As you can tell from the red ruffle on the HSM dress, my ruffles need some help so I am scared to start it and mess it up!



These are cute! I love the Audrey skirt! It's so much fun! 



aksunshine said:


> I hope everyone had a nice 4th!
> 
> Here is Isabelle, Gabriel, and myself. I appliqued Isabelle's shirt using one of Heather's designs and made Gabriel's hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news! I am getting a serger! My grandma passed away a couple of months ago, which is the sad part, b/c she won't be here to showme how to use it . Anyway, I get one of her sergers, it is a Babyloc, 4 spool. I hope I can figure it out!!!


You guys look great! And, I'm excited about your serger, but sad about your grandma. 


livndisney said:


> What embroidery machine do you have and why do you love it?
> 
> I am REALLLY thinking about getting an embroidery machine, but have not idea what I want LOL



OOOH, you so need an embroidery machine! I like my Brother when I can thread it! It is an older one with the thread cartridge. Don't buy one like that! Just make sure you get a nice big hoop! 



hudsonsinaf said:


> Sorry guys!  I'll try that again - and maybe do it right this time



Everything looks wonderful! I just want to pick that baby up and hold her though!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> THAT IS SO CUTE!!!! I love it! And, I love that you bought the entire bolt! That is so something I'd do! How much Minnie Dot do you have left???
> 
> 
> OOOH, you so need an embroidery machine! I like my Brother when I can thread it! It is an older one with the thread cartridge. Don't buy one like that! Just make sure you get a nice big hoop!



The original bolt of Minnie Dot is long gone. (Might have a scrap or two still around). Would you beleive the same woman who fussed at me for buying all of the minnie dot is the one who cut the IASW fabric for me? I was waiting for her to say something LOL.


Which Brother do you have? I am looking at Brother.

I am working on my plans for fall. When are you going to be here?


----------



## RMAMom

aksunshine said:


> I hope everyone had a nice 4th!
> 
> Here is Isabelle, Gabriel, and myself. I appliqued Isabelle's shirt using one of Heather's designs and made Gabriel's hat!
> I get one of her sergers, it is a Babyloc, 4 spool. I hope I can figure it out!!!


Alicia, you all look great! I love the baby's hat! Have fun with the serger, I
just bought one and it is so much fun!


It took me all day but I finished my first Audrey skirt. I have to say I had a very hard time with this pattern and I am still not sure I sewed the front on correctly, I just couldn't understand that part of the directions. I did learn a lot though and feel much better about ruffles and found the directions on Rick Rack were great. I have never been able to sew that on correctly and I really like the way it looks and thanks to Lisa's detail on that I think I've got it. Anyway, here is the baby's skirt.





[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## dance2874

teresajoy said:


> I remember you! I sent you some Lilo fabric! I recall you made an adorable outfit out of it! Your daughter is getting so big!



YES! Thats right. She can still fit in that dress but now it will be a swing top with shorts 



hudsonsinaf said:


> Sorry guys!  I'll try that again - and maybe do it right this time


I love it all! Especially that little baby sleeping, so cute!



RMAMom said:


> It took me all day but I finished my first Audrey skirt. I have to say I had a very hard time with this pattern and I am still not sure I sewed the front on correctly, I just couldn't understand that part of the directions. I did learn a lot though and feel much better about ruffles and found the directions on Rick Rack were great. I have never been able to sew that on correctly and I really like the way it looks and thanks to Lisa's detail on that I think I've got it. Anyway, here is the baby's skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I think it looks great! I am still so scared about those ruffles. Mine always end up looking more like pleats when I go to attach them. Not sure what I am doing wrong but they are such a pain for me.


----------



## ellenbenny

aksunshine said:


> I hope everyone had a nice 4th!
> 
> Here is Isabelle, Gabriel, and myself. I appliqued Isabelle's shirt using one of Heather's designs and made Gabriel's hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news! I am getting a serger! My grandma passed away a couple of months ago, which is the sad part, b/c she won't be here to showme how to use it . Anyway, I get one of her sergers, it is a Babyloc, 4 spool. I hope I can figure it out!!!



Great news on the serger, and you look great!  Isabelle and Gabriel are sooo cute!



tricia said:


> So, I got that baby quilt done.  The one I asked about last week with the minky on the back.  I ended up not using any batting, and using minky on the back and just doing a stitch in the ditch around the blocks, so not too much quilting.  One thing about the minky, is that is made the hand sewn part of the binding a little tough, as you either caught just fluff, or went thru to the top while you were stitching.  Hard to pick up just the 1 layer with the needle, so it took a little longer than usual.



The quilt came out just beautiful!



hudsonsinaf said:


> Sorry guys!  I'll try that again - and maybe do it right this time



Your kids and your outfits are beautiful.  I especially love the Cinderella dresses and the 2 little prince charmings!



RMAMom said:


> It took me all day but I finished my first Audrey skirt. I have to say I had a very hard time with this pattern and I am still not sure I sewed the front on correctly, I just couldn't understand that part of the directions. I did learn a lot though and feel much better about ruffles and found the directions on Rick Rack were great. I have never been able to sew that on correctly and I really like the way it looks and thanks to Lisa's detail on that I think I've got it. Anyway, here is the baby's skirt.



The skirt came out great!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

livndisney said:


> What embroidery machine do you have and why do you love it?
> 
> I am REALLLY thinking about getting an embroidery machine, but have not idea what I want LOL



I have a sewing/embroidery combo Brother Duetta 4500D and I love it for many reasons.  Mainly because I'm not limited to just one hoop size, but it is also super user friendly.  It sews just as beautifully and it embroiders, so I can't think of much else I could ask for.  I'm starting to want a surger....but I just can't justify the purchase or find the space for one right now.



RMAMom said:


> It took me all day but I finished my first Audrey skirt. I have to say I had a very hard time with this pattern and I am still not sure I sewed the front on correctly, I just couldn't understand that part of the directions. I did learn a lot though and feel much better about ruffles and found the directions on Rick Rack were great. I have never been able to sew that on correctly and I really like the way it looks and thanks to Lisa's detail on that I think I've got it. Anyway, here is the baby's skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That turned our really nice, much better than my first Audrey attempt!!  I goofed up the ruffle spacing the first time around, but my second skirt came out okay.  I want to make another one for a friend's daughter, so hopefully the 3rd attempt will be all that much better.

Does anyone know if there's a way to make that pretty rolled edge hem with a normal sewing machine...I don't have a surger as previous stated, but I really don't want to spend all that time sewing hems on all those ruffles


----------



## clhemsath

RMAMom said:


>



I just have to say I LOVE those fabrics together.  It is too cute!


----------



## erikawolf2004

hudsonsinaf said:


> Sorry guys!  I'll try that again - and maybe do it right this time



These are all great, you were a very busy mommy making all these!


----------



## erikawolf2004

RMAMom said:


> [/IMG]




Love this!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

dance2874 said:


>



You did a great job!


----------



## erikawolf2004

aksunshine said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> These came out great!


----------



## princesskayla

RMAMom said:


> Alicia, you all look great! I love the baby's hat! Have fun with the serger, I
> just bought one and it is so much fun!
> 
> 
> It took me all day but I finished my first Audrey skirt. I have to say I had a very hard time with this pattern and I am still not sure I sewed the front on correctly, I just couldn't understand that part of the directions. I did learn a lot though and feel much better about ruffles and found the directions on Rick Rack were great. I have never been able to sew that on correctly and I really like the way it looks and thanks to Lisa's detail on that I think I've got it. Anyway, here is the baby's skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Very nice!!! You bought the brother 1034D - correct? I have one and I use it all the time, however, I want to gather with it and I can't seem to get a good fluffy gather. I have the gather foot and put the settings on the highest diff feed that I can - but my gathers don't turn out well at all! I am not sure if you have played with this but maybe someone else has some ideas to make my gathers fluffier. 

Alicia - love the 4th outfit and the hat. That sweet baby is delicious! I could eat him up. 

Hudsonsinaf-Love all the clothes! How long did it take you to make all of those outfits?  I love how every picture of the kids together is in the same pose every morning. Too cute!

I just wanted to ask if if anyone has room for me at their house. I come complete with 42 yards of Free Sprirt fabric! My husband is going to kick me out of my house when he finds out that I spent $130.00 at fabric.com.  This is only two months after I spent about $230.00 at Walmart clearance. I now have enough fabric to start my own fabric store. Thanks alot to whoever it was that alerted me to fabric.com's awsome sale! I am sure that my husband thanks you too.


----------



## LWQuestie

Wow, I'm so inspired by looking at all the photos on this thread.  The only thing is, I have no kids!  I've seen a few adult items here and there.  Does anyone sew primarily for themselves?


----------



## Granna4679

I know I have missed some quotes here but I just have to say I LOVE all of the 4rth of July outfits!  They are all soooo adorable...and yes, to whomever asked....I see nothing wrong with wearing patriotic all year round.  I think that is a great way to teach our children to be patriotic!!



i12go2wdw said:


> Here are some outfits that I have done for out trip next month You will recognize most of the designs as they have been cased from here!!!
> This is the outfit for the water parks, it looks like it needs something on the blue bodice on the front but I don't know what!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are showing up sideways on my screen and they look really big sorry they are rotated in Photo bucket, let's see what happens.



Love this fabric.  Sooooo cute!!  



jessica52877 said:


> Since everyone is buying of the Alexander Henry fabric I'll show you my shirts I made to match it! I don't think I have posted them before but then again who knows!



Jessica - I LOVE these shirts!!!



billwendy said:


> Just popping in to say hi from Big Fork, MT!! Camp Promise week 1 was excellent!! Here are a few pictures for my friends here who are not on facebook. It has been rainy and cold the past few days!! Please pray for warm sunshine at least by the time week 2 campers come on Tuesday!!!
> 
> I also forgot to tell you all that my nephew Matt who is turning 17 is going on a trip to Haiti at the end of the month!!!! If anyone has any little trinket toys or silly bands or toiletries that they'd like to get to Haiti, just let me know! you could send them to me as long as I get them by 7/22 or so!! Im so excited and proud of him right now - its so awesome to hear a 17 yo say that missions are a priority for him. He did an awesome job with a boy with Down Syndrome who is pretty much non verbal and fairly dependent (including not potty trained) this past week!



Wendy, what a sweet nephew you have to do so much for others.  I just have to say I think there are some SPECIAL jewels to be placed in your crown as well.  You are one great person.  I have loved all of the pictures and think the time and love you are putting into Camp Promise will be forever remembered.  This last picture of the mountains is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!



tricia said:


> So, I got that baby quilt done.  The one I asked about last week with the minky on the back.  I ended up not using any batting, and using minky on the back and just doing a stitch in the ditch around the blocks, so not too much quilting.  One thing about the minky, is that is made the hand sewn part of the binding a little tough, as you either caught just fluff, or went thru to the top while you were stitching.  Hard to pick up just the 1 layer with the needle, so it took a little longer than usual.



The quilt is beautiful...I am sure it will be treasured for many many years.



aksunshine said:


> I hope everyone had a nice 4th!
> 
> Here is Isabelle, Gabriel, and myself. I appliqued Isabelle's shirt using one of Heather's designs and made Gabriel's hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news! I am getting a serger! My grandma passed away a couple of months ago, which is the sad part, b/c she won't be here to showme how to use it . Anyway, I get one of her sergers, it is a Babyloc, 4 spool. I hope I can figure it out!!!



Congrats on the serger.  Isabelle and Gabriel are so cute in their red, white, and blue.  



hudsonsinaf said:


> Sorry guys!  I'll try that again - and maybe do it right this time



Wow...that is a lot of outfits.  I can see why you got burned out.  But they are all really cute and I am sure you will get back on track and do just as many cute ones for the upcoming trip.  Love the family picture!!



RMAMom said:


> It took me all day but I finished my first Audrey skirt. I have to say I had a very hard time with this pattern and I am still not sure I sewed the front on correctly, I just couldn't understand that part of the directions. I did learn a lot though and feel much better about ruffles and found the directions on Rick Rack were great. I have never been able to sew that on correctly and I really like the way it looks and thanks to Lisa's detail on that I think I've got it. Anyway, here is the baby's skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You did a great job.  I think the fabrics are beautiful together!!


----------



## squirrel

Diz-Mommy said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to make that pretty rolled edge hem with a normal sewing machine...I don't have a surger as previous stated, but I really don't want to spend all that time sewing hems on all those ruffles



My sewing machine came with a narrow hemming foot.  Does your sewing maching have something like that?


----------



## NiniMorris

Hi...I've been absent for a few days....tummy viruses can be oh so much fun...NOT!  (at least I lost almost 15 pounds!)  Still feeling weak and not up to par, so I don't dare go to the studio today...who knows what I'll mess up!  LOL


I have to say...BEAUTIFUL stuff...I did not capture all the posts (I just had 5 pages to catch up on) but just have to say, the quilt with Minky is adorable, Gabriel is as cute as ever, and all those pictures of the Audrey is really making me feel like I am a bad mommy.  DD10 wants me to make that for her, but the rolled hem feature of my serger is not loving me. I just don't see it happening before our trip this year.



My DIL posted this on facebook...and I just had to share....please remember my GD will be 3 in August..

I put a store bought dress on Alyssa this morning and she says, "Mommy, did you make this dress for me?" "No." I replied. "Oh, did Memaw?" She questioned. "No, I bought this one at the store." "Oh, can you make me a dress, I do not like bought dresses." Maybe she is a little spoiled, LOL!


LOL I knew you guys would understand!


Nini


----------



## hudsonsinaf

princesskayla said:


> Hudsonsinaf-Love all the clothes! How long did it take you to make all of those outfits?  I love how every picture of the kids together is in the same pose every morning. Too cute!



Thanks  I started the planning a year or more beforehand, but then had my youngest.... so I think I started sewing about 6 months before we went.  I also made each of the kids 4 sets of pajamas, and myself a few pairs.  I'm trying to figure out what to make for this next trip... I'd like to get my hubby into some, even if I have to tie him down to put him in it


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Granna4679 said:


> Wow...that is a lot of outfits.  I can see why you got burned out.  But they are all really cute and I am sure you will get back on track and do just as many cute ones for the upcoming trip.  Love the family picture!!



Thanks!  Knowing we are looking at going again in April/May, I feel like I am getting the sewing bug again   I LOVE to plan things, so I already have figured out where I want to eat (I just found out we are going Sunday night).  Toay I want to start planning outfits


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> Hi...I've been absent for a few days....tummy viruses can be oh so much fun...NOT!  (at least I lost almost 15 pounds!)  Still feeling weak and not up to par, so I don't dare go to the studio today...who knows what I'll mess up!  LOL
> 
> 
> I have to say...BEAUTIFUL stuff...I did not capture all the posts (I just had 5 pages to catch up on) but just have to say, the quilt with Minky is adorable, Gabriel is as cute as ever, and all those pictures of the Audrey is really making me feel like I am a bad mommy.  DD10 wants me to make that for her, but the rolled hem feature of my serger is not loving me. I just don't see it happening before our trip this year.
> 
> 
> 
> My DIL posted this on facebook...and I just had to share....please remember my GD will be 3 in August..
> 
> I put a store bought dress on Alyssa this morning and she says, "Mommy, did you make this dress for me?" "No." I replied. "Oh, did Memaw?" She questioned. "No, I bought this one at the store." "Oh, can you make me a dress, I do not like bought dresses." Maybe she is a little spoiled, LOL!
> 
> 
> LOL I knew you guys would understand!
> 
> 
> Nini



So sorry you have been sick but YAY on the 15 lbs.   ....not the way you wanted to lose it, I am sure.   I love the "store bought" comment.  Everytime my DGDs come to my house, they have to go through my fabric stash to see "what I want".  I could sew for them 24/7 and never get it all made.  

On a lighter note....we finally saw Toy Story 3D yesterday.  I have to say, it was one of the cutest movies I have seen in a long time.  I never got around to making their outfits with the Toy Story fabric I searched so hard for (and finally found, but too late)...but they loved the movie anyway!!


----------



## tricia

jeniamt said:


> The quilt came out great!  I LOVE the minky!!! Great idea for a baby quilt.



Thank you.



hudsonsinaf said:


> Sorry guys!  I'll try that again - and maybe do it right this time



Everything is really cute.  Love the prince charmings. 

I was just thinking "where is the baby in the orca fabric?"  Then I scroll down and there is an adorable sleeping baby photo, so sweet.



RMAMom said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Looks awesome, love those fabrics together.



ellenbenny said:


> The quilt came out just beautiful!
> 
> 
> !



thank you.




NiniMorris said:


> Hi...I've been absent for a few days....tummy viruses can be oh so much fun...NOT!  (at least I lost almost 15 pounds!)  Still feeling weak and not up to par, so I don't dare go to the studio today...who knows what I'll mess up!  LOL
> 
> 
> I have to say...BEAUTIFUL stuff...I did not capture all the posts (I just had 5 pages to catch up on) but just have to say, the quilt with Minky is adorable, Gabriel is as cute as ever, and all those pictures of the Audrey is really making me feel like I am a bad mommy.  DD10 wants me to make that for her, but the rolled hem feature of my serger is not loving me. I just don't see it happening before our trip this year.
> 
> 
> 
> My DIL posted this on facebook...and I just had to share....please remember my GD will be 3 in August..
> 
> I put a store bought dress on Alyssa this morning and she says, "Mommy, did you make this dress for me?" "No." I replied. "Oh, did Memaw?" She questioned. "No, I bought this one at the store." "Oh, can you make me a dress, I do not like bought dresses." Maybe she is a little spoiled, LOL!
> 
> 
> LOL I knew you guys would understand!
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh, sorry about being so sick.  Thanks for the compliment on the quilt.

That is too cute what GD said.  My boys don't always ask for hand made clothes (except for pj pants), but when I make something they are always very complimentary and it is nice knowing I can still impress them some days.


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

o


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> o





jeniamt said:


> The fabrics are seriously cute!  I'm trying to come up with an outfit for DD4 to wear to Hoop Dee Do Review and think these might be cute.  Please let me know if you find the yellow fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> These are adorable.  Did you use the AH fabric to make skirts/shorts?  Would love to see that as well!




My daughter wore this dress to a daddy daughter hoe down for girl scouts and now I want to make a little one for DD7months to wear to Hoop Dee Do as well! I bought the dress from a seller on etsy since I had just had baby and didn't feel like sewing a custom!! She's out of the fabric too


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, thanks to Disney...things are pretty exciting around here...since the Free Dining has been extended into December...we get to go to MVMCP.  I wasn't 100% sure we were going to be able to afford it...but Woo Hooo...now to just get feeling well enough to get started again in the studio!



Nini


----------



## CzyDsnyFan92

princesskayla said:


> I just wanted to ask if if anyone has room for me at their house. I come complete with 42 yards of Free Sprirt fabric! My husband is going to kick me out of my house when he finds out that I spent $130.00 at fabric.com.  This is only two months after I spent about $230.00 at Walmart clearance. I now have enough fabric to start my own fabric store. Thanks alot to whoever it was that alerted me to fabric.com's awsome sale! I am sure that my husband thanks you too.



Don't feel so bad. I just order a bunch of denim from them last night and just had to go look this morning and ordered more fabric. Then I noticed that my shipping address was still my old address so I had to call customer service to fix it...but the lovely lady at customer service not only fixed my mistake but when I asked her about the denim that I bought last night (went on sale this morning for $5.99 a yard instead of $7.98 a yard) she changed the price for me and saved me some money...I no have 24 yards of denim in different shades of blue on the way.  Hoping it gets here while DH is at work or he is going to freak out. I already have a huge fabric stash but the kids are liking their custom denim shorts/pants which really works because DS so so skinny he can't find pants that fit anymore and he is going to need new jeans for school.


----------



## visitingapril09

hudsonsinaf said:


> Thanks  I started the planning a year or more beforehand, but then had my youngest.... so I think I started sewing about 6 months before we went.  I also made each of the kids 4 sets of pajamas, and myself a few pairs.  I'm trying to figure out what to make for this next trip... I'd like to get my hubby into some, even if I have to tie him down to put him in it



You did an amazing job!! Hopefully, with 4 kids, the bigger sizes will be worn by more than one! I am going to make pj's for our trip too. Boxers for the guys.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

squirrel said:


> My sewing machine came with a narrow hemming foot.  Does your sewing maching have something like that?



Hmmm, I'll have to check that out!  I found one at my favorite sewing shop and unfortunately that opened the flood gates for them to introduce me to their line of surgers.  I think the cheapest one was $500.  I just can't justify that cost right now with a baby on the way, and I really don't have room for it in the house we're in right now anyhow.  The saleslady says "but look how small they are!".  Small or not, I still only have spot to sew in right now, and my embroidery/sewing machine takes up the entire space! 



NiniMorris said:


> Hi...I've been absent for a few days....tummy viruses can be oh so much fun...NOT!  (at least I lost almost 15 pounds!)  Still feeling weak and not up to par, so I don't dare go to the studio today...who knows what I'll mess up!  LOL
> 
> 
> I have to say...BEAUTIFUL stuff...I did not capture all the posts (I just had 5 pages to catch up on) but just have to say, the quilt with Minky is adorable, Gabriel is as cute as ever, and all those pictures of the Audrey is really making me feel like I am a bad mommy.  DD10 wants me to make that for her, but the rolled hem feature of my serger is not loving me. I just don't see it happening before our trip this year.
> 
> 
> 
> My DIL posted this on facebook...and I just had to share....please remember my GD will be 3 in August..
> 
> I put a store bought dress on Alyssa this morning and she says, "Mommy, did you make this dress for me?" "No." I replied. "Oh, did Memaw?" She questioned. "No, I bought this one at the store." "Oh, can you make me a dress, I do not like bought dresses." Maybe she is a little spoiled, LOL!
> 
> 
> LOL I knew you guys would understand!
> 
> 
> Nini



OY!  Tummy viruses are terrible!!  My boys fought that earlier this summer.  I was at my breaking point with picking up all the mess- ACK!!  I hope you feel better soon.

Bless your grand daughter's heart though, there's nothing like handmade in my opinion too.    My little niece wears her stuff handmade by me every time it's fresh from the wash.


----------



## princesskayla

hudsonsinaf said:


> Thanks  I started the planning a year or more beforehand, but then had my youngest.... so I think I started sewing about 6 months before we went.  I also made each of the kids 4 sets of pajamas, and myself a few pairs.  I'm trying to figure out what to make for this next trip... I'd like to get my hubby into some, even if I have to tie him down to put him in it




All that in 6 months. Pretty impressive, especially with a baby hanging around. I haven't even started my customs for this trip. I get my husband to match by a plain colored t-shirt with a mickey head in various matching material embroidered in. This year he is going to have alot of polos with a mickey design on the shoulder area. 

Nina- sorry you were sick. That is never fun. Congrats on the Christmas trip!


----------



## DisneyMama629

Hi you all!  I haven't posted in forever.  Two years ago, I sewed a bunch of outfits for my niece to wear at WDW.  Than I got pregnant and found out it was a boy which was disappointing from a sewing outlook!  LOL!  Anyhow, we are taking our son next week for his first birthday.  Here is his outfit to wear for his birthday breakfast at Chef Mickey's.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

robnkris said:


> Hi you all!  I haven't posted in forever.  Two years ago, I sewed a bunch of outfits for my niece to wear at WDW.  Than I got pregnant and found out it was a boy which was disappointing from a sewing outlook!  LOL!  Anyhow, we are taking our son next week for his first birthday.  Here is his outfit to wear for his birthday breakfast at Chef Mickey's.



Welcome back! That is a really cute outfit! Congrats on the bouncing baby boy!


----------



## mgmsmommy

:





TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is what I've been working on lately.  I wanted a 4th of July dress for Rebecca, but one she would wear again...I made her an awesome (I thought) Easter dress from all of HeatherSue's Easter designs on the skirt, and the bodice said Hoppy Easter.  Now she won't wear it again because its not Easter anymore.   This pattern is something I've created from bits and pieces of other ones I liked...normally I'd call it a Frankenpattern, but since I drew out the halter front by hand, I'm going to claim it as the first pattern I've ever made from scratch!  Rebecca is very slim, and most things are too wide and gap on her, so this is why I decided to make my own.  She goes to a Christian preschool, and they don't allow halters, but if the straps are wide and the front isn't low cut, its ok.  She wouldn't model for me today, but this is what I was able to snap on Thursday as we got to school. She loves a twirly skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read the embroidery better here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BIL is getting remarried today (3rd time's a charm!) and the invite said "casual tropical or nautical dress".  Rebecca said no to anything sailor looking, and chose this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the bow in the back a little better than the other.  And the dress isn't crooked really, I just have it on the hanger lopsided.



Super cute!  Great job on making up your pattern.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

robnkris said:


> Hi you all!  I haven't posted in forever.  Two years ago, I sewed a bunch of outfits for my niece to wear at WDW.  Than I got pregnant and found out it was a boy which was disappointing from a sewing outlook!  LOL!  Anyhow, we are taking our son next week for his first birthday.  Here is his outfit to wear for his birthday breakfast at Chef Mickey's.



That is a super cute outfit!!  I know there aren't as many options for boys, but there's still plenty to keep you busy if you like to make customs.  Congrats on your new little guy


----------



## RMAMom

Thanks everyone for your kind words about the Audrey skirt, it was a real challenge for me. I was half way through it when I thought why am I having so much trouble with this pattern? I couldn't stop laughing when I realized that Lisa said it was for a confident begginer... I have all the confidence in the world, it's the ability I'm lacking. 



NiniMorris said:


> Well, thanks to Disney...things are pretty exciting around here...since the Free Dining has been extended into December...we get to go to MVMCP.  I wasn't 100% sure we were going to be able to afford it...but Woo Hooo...now to just get feeling well enough to get started again in the studio!
> 
> Nini



Us too!  Ed and I are taking our son and his family with us so we have booked 3 rooms and I was really hoping for a discount!



robnkris said:


> Hi you all!  I haven't posted in forever.  Two years ago, I sewed a bunch of outfits for my niece to wear at WDW.  Than I got pregnant and found out it was a boy which was disappointing from a sewing outlook!  LOL!  Anyhow, we are taking our son next week for his first birthday.  Here is his outfit to wear for his birthday breakfast at Chef Mickey's.



Adorable. What pattern is that? I have to make some matching outfits for my Grandson when we go and he will only be 5 months old.


----------



## RMAMom

princesskayla said:


> Very nice!!! You bought the brother 1034D - correct? I have one and I use it all the time, however, I want to gather with it and I can't seem to get a good fluffy gather. I have the gather foot and put the settings on the highest diff feed that I can - but my gathers don't turn out well at all! I am not sure if you have played with this but maybe someone else has some ideas to make my gathers fluffier.
> 
> 
> I just wanted to ask if if anyone has room for me at their house. I come complete with 42 yards of Free Sprirt fabric! My husband is going to kick me out of my house when he finds out that I spent $130.00 at fabric.com.  This is only two months after I spent about $230.00 at Walmart clearance. I now have enough fabric to start my own fabric store. Thanks alot to whoever it was that alerted me to fabric.com's awsome sale! I am sure that my husband thanks you too.



I do have the 1034D but I havent played with the ruffling yet, I also have a gathering foot for my sewing machine and have no idea how to use that either. I really need to spend some time practicing and playing with them because I have a lot of things I want to do for our upcoming trip!

As for the fabric, I can't help with that either. I have the same illness!


----------



## disneymomof1

Just to add, there have been some great sales at fabric.com.  I have about 140.00 worth of fabric on the way.

Was so excited to see free dining released for our dates, called right away, all the while totally forgetting that I had booked trip with 40% off code.  So anyway the wait on hold was about 20 minutes , just to get on and have the agent figure out that booking with the 40% discount was a better deal than adding the free dining.  So I went ahead and added the regular dining package anyway.I saved over $1,000 with the 40% off, but the dining package is $720,   I wasn't going to do it because we always end up with unused CS meals.  But I like the idea of prepaying for everything.

Got some of that Friends fabric that everyone just got at Joanns, ordered some coordinating solids to make an Audrey ruffle skirt.[/SIZE][/FONT


----------



## wbarkhur

nevermind figured it out.


----------



## erikawolf2004

For those of you that will be going during the cooler months Gymboree has a new line out with Red w/while polka tights for all those Minnie outfits...very cute!


----------



## chottsy

erikawolf2004 said:


> For those of you that will be going during the cooler months Gymboree has a new line out with Red w/while polka tights for all those Minnie outfits...very cute!



thanks for the tip!
perfect addition to an outfit i am making for our trip in Dec!


----------



## ConnieB

disneymomof1 said:


> Just to add, there have been some great sales at fabric.com.  I have about 140.00 worth of fabric on the way.
> 
> Was so excited to see free dining released for our dates, called right away, all the while totally forgetting that I had booked trip with 40% off code.  So anyway the wait on hold was about 20 minutes , just to get on and have the agent figure out that booking with the 40% discount was a better deal than adding the free dining.  So I went ahead and added the regular dining package anyway.I saved over $1,000 with the 40% off, but the dining package is $720,   I wasn't going to do it because we always end up with unused CS meals.  But I like the idea of prepaying for everything.
> 
> Got some of that Friends fabric that everyone just got at Joanns, ordered some coordinating solids to make an Audrey ruffle skirt.[/SIZE][/FONT



We just added the free dining to our room because it was better than the room code.    So amazing that they're doing this again....we went the first year, then last year when everyone said it would be the last, and now this year.....I'm ready to call this a tradition and that they probably won't stop it anytime soon.  Of course, the trade off is that our "low crowds" is turning into "big crowds", lol.  

Don't forget to get online and get all your ADRs made if you haven't already.....with free dining it's harder and harder to get good choices the closer those dates get!


----------



## dance2874

disneymomof1 said:


> Got some of that Friends fabric that everyone just got at Joanns, ordered some coordinating solids to make an Audrey ruffle skirt.[/SIZE][/FONT



Where did you find the fabric? I _need _it!


----------



## mom2rtk

erikawolf2004 said:


> For those of you that will be going during the cooler months Gymboree has a new line out with Red w/while polka tights for all those Minnie outfits...very cute!



We don't buy much Gymboree stuff. Can anyone say if the tights would fit fairly true to size or if they run small? My daughter wears abou an 8/10 and they only go up to 8/10. They ARE cute though!


----------



## livndisney

mom2rtk said:


> We don't buy much Gymboree stuff. Can anyone say if the tights would fit fairly true to size or if they run small? My daughter wears abou an 8/10 and they only go up to 8/10. They ARE cute though!



How tall is she? My dd has long legs and the 8/10 can be tight on her.


----------



## disneymomof1

dance2874 said:


> Where did you find the fabric? I _need _it!




Search Alexander Henry You and Me, on etsy, they have quite a bit.  I got some at my Joann this weekend, it was 5.59/yard it was 30% off.  I searched the Joann website, they don't have it listed.


----------



## mom2rtk

livndisney said:


> How tall is she? My dd has long legs and the 8/10 can be tight on her.



I consider her fairly tall. She is 54" tall. Those are SO cute... I want some for our Christmas trip!


----------



## erikawolf2004

mom2rtk said:


> We don't buy much Gymboree stuff. Can anyone say if the tights would fit fairly true to size or if they run small? My daughter wears abou an 8/10 and they only go up to 8/10. They ARE cute though!



I tend to think they run on the small size, but not too much.  My daughter wears a 5 and is going into a 6 for dresses, I like them on the long side, so I got her the 5-7, she does have some 4t-5t from last year thou that I think will probably still fit...don't know if I was too much help  If your DD is more on the 8 side of things she will probably be fine.  Do you get Gap stuff?  I know they run bigger than the Gap ones for a point of referrence.


----------



## mom2rtk

erikawolf2004 said:


> I tend to think they run on the small size, but not too much.  My daughter wears a 5 and is going into a 6 for dresses, I like them on the long side, so I got her the 5-7, she does have some 4t-5t from last year thou that I think will probably still fit...don't know if I was too much help  If your DD is more on the 8 side of things she will probably be fine.  Do you get Gap stuff?  I know they run bigger than the Gap ones for a point of referrence.



Well, shucks. She's just going from 8's into 10's, so I bet they will be too small, especially come December. It's just not fair!  Where do I wage my complaint??????   Those are just too darn cute!


----------



## h518may

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am in need of the yellow fabric (or the red for that matter!) in this pic. Anyone know the name of the yellow? It has horses with lassoes around them. I know the red is made by michael miller.



The yellow is cowboy lasso by Timeless treasure.  Here http://www.amazon.com/Fabric-Quilti...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1278467271&sr=1-21 .  The action sight had some yellow.  Hope that helps.


----------



## jessica52877

robnkris said:


> Hi you all!  I haven't posted in forever.  Two years ago, I sewed a bunch of outfits for my niece to wear at WDW.  Than I got pregnant and found out it was a boy which was disappointing from a sewing outlook!  LOL!  Anyhow, we are taking our son next week for his first birthday.  Here is his outfit to wear for his birthday breakfast at Chef Mickey's.



I saw on another thread somewhere that you had a little one! I was so excited because I remember the outfits! Who could forget the adorable mickey/minnie polka dot! There is plenty to sew for a boy too! especially so young! 

Have a great trip! Love the outfit!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Sorry, I am so busy I can't even catch up.  I had 4 hours of college photoshop then lunch and then 4 hours of quilt class.  Just days until Disney and 3 more mornings of photoshop.

It will all get done.


----------



## jerenaud

mom2rtk said:


> Well, shucks. She's just going from 8's into 10's, so I bet they will be too small, especially come December. It's just not fair!  Where do I wage my complaint??????   Those are just too darn cute!



Could you cut the toes off and hem them into leggings?

Erica


----------



## Granna4679

Just popping in...having a super busy week so far and leaving Friday morning bright and early for Sea World again.  I finished a couple outfits last night so I wanted to share.

First for Sydney's Big Give...





My DGD's love the song "Amerian Honey" so I thought I would make them each a shirt and of course, had to add the shorts. (excuse the disappearing ink mark....that had not disappeared yet....in the middle of one of the shirts).


----------



## tricia

robnkris said:


> Hi you all!  I haven't posted in forever.  Two years ago, I sewed a bunch of outfits for my niece to wear at WDW.  Than I got pregnant and found out it was a boy which was disappointing from a sewing outlook!  LOL!  Anyhow, we are taking our son next week for his first birthday.  Here is his outfit to wear for his birthday breakfast at Chef Mickey's.



Cute.  There is lots of boy stuff for one so young.  You must buy the bowling shirt pattern.  You will get lots of use out of it.



Granna4679 said:


> Just popping in...having a super busy week so far and leaving Friday morning bright and early for Sea World again.  I finished a couple outfits last night so I wanted to share.
> 
> First for Sydney's Big Give...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DGD's love the song "Amerian Honey" so I thought I would make them each a shirt and of course, had to add the shorts. (excuse the disappearing ink mark....that had not disappeared yet....in the middle of one of the shirts).



Cute outfit for Sydney, and the DGD's will love theirs I'm sure
.


----------



## ellenbenny

robnkris said:


> Hi you all!  I haven't posted in forever.  Two years ago, I sewed a bunch of outfits for my niece to wear at WDW.  Than I got pregnant and found out it was a boy which was disappointing from a sewing outlook!  LOL!  Anyhow, we are taking our son next week for his first birthday.  Here is his outfit to wear for his birthday breakfast at Chef Mickey's.



That is really cute!  Can you tell me what pattern you used?  I may want to make something like that for my new nephew, I love it!



Granna4679 said:


> Just popping in...having a super busy week so far and leaving Friday morning bright and early for Sea World again.  I finished a couple outfits last night so I wanted to share.
> 
> First for Sydney's Big Give...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DGD's love the song "Amerian Honey" so I thought I would make them each a shirt and of course, had to add the shorts. (excuse the disappearing ink mark....that had not disappeared yet....in the middle of one of the shirts).




Really cute stuff, as always!


----------



## woodkins

mom2rtk said:


> Well, shucks. She's just going from 8's into 10's, so I bet they will be too small, especially come December. It's just not fair!  Where do I wage my complaint??????   Those are just too darn cute!



I wouldn't bother trying, Gianna is only 52" tall, and wears a 7 in their pants  and she was barely fitting in the 8/10 tights back in October and she is a string bean to boot.


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Hi all!  We are oping to go to 1900 Park Fare breakfast when we go... I'd like to dress my oldest daughter as Mary Poppins (size 8) and m youngest as Alice (size 2).  Any suggestions on patterns?

Also, I have two boys - any suggestions on how to dress them?  I was debating dressing the oldest in a jacket like Bert's.  They will be either sizes 3-4 or 5.  Thanks guys!


----------



## mom2rtk

woodkins said:


> I wouldn't bother trying, Gianna is only 52" tall, and wears a 7 in their pants  and she was barely fitting in the 8/10 tights back in October and she is a string bean to boot.



Well, double shucks! But extremely helpful nonetheless.

If anyone sees anything else interesting for MVMCP outfits, be sure to let me know!


----------



## livndisney

jerenaud said:


> Could you cut the toes off and hem them into leggings?
> 
> Erica



You may want to keep an eye out at Target. I have bought dd several pairs of polka dot tights at Target and they go up to 12/14.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Well...we have been back for several weeks now and I have yet to post any pics...slack!  so here goes...

This is Animal Kingdom day...repeat of last year's safari outfits.





Star Wars Weekends at DHS...repeat for Katie and the boys wore Lego Star Wars tee they already had (and wanted to wear).






First day at Epcot...just Mickey head Tee's with the kids around the world fabric.






I had other outfits that were in the works just before we left...two bowling shirts for the boys that all I had to do was add buttons...figured I could do that on the ride down.  But I forgot to add button holes...so they will have to make an apperance next year I guess!

And...this is my favorite picture of Katie and myself...she looks so grown...and wow I look like I have lost weight!






Day 2 of Epcot....






DHS and DTD day...






and then...Princess Katie






Almost forgot...we also went on the Pirates and Pals Cruise our last night...it was so much fun!


----------



## DisneyMama629

RMAMom said:


> Adorable. What pattern is that? I have to make some matching outfits for my Grandson when we go and he will only be 5 months old.




It's the romper pattern from YCMT.  It's under the boy category.  Here's a warning though.  My son is between 12 and 18 month size.  I made the 18 month.  It was HUGE!  I'm guessing the 12 month would have even been kind of big.  I had to take the shorts up a ton and also take it in on both sides and the back.  It's still a little big looking, but I figure he will be in a stroller most of the time!


----------



## LauraP0409

Hey Shannon, dropping in here to say that I think it would be cute if you dressed Lee up like Bert to go with Katie as Mary Poppins, and I think Will would be a cute Mad Hatter, to go with Sam as Alice. Just a thought.


----------



## DisneyKings

I have a brother PE-780D, so which pre-wound bobbins would that take, does anyone know?  Where is the best place to get them, Marathon?  Also, I took my machine in last week b/c there were some burrs on the plate causing my thread to break.  There was a Jo-Anns generic brand ballpoint needle in it b/c I had been sewing t-shirts & the guy told my DH that I needed to only use Schmetz embroidery needles in it b/c they were a little bigger than the other needles & the others would move around some.  Anyone else heard of this or had problems using other needles in their machines?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## clairemolly

DisneyKings said:


> I have a brother PE-780D, so which pre-wound bobbins would that take, does anyone know?  Where is the best place to get them, Marathon?  Also, I took my machine in last week b/c there were some burrs on the plate causing my thread to break.  There was a Jo-Anns generic brand ballpoint needle in it b/c I had been sewing t-shirts & the guy told my DH that I needed to only use Schmetz embroidery needles in it b/c they were a little bigger than the other needles & the others would move around some.  Anyone else heard of this or had problems using other needles in their machines?  Thanks for the help!



I just got this machine and have been using pre-wound bobbins I found at Joann's.  I got a dozen, half black and half white for less than $4.  I figured it was good enough for a start and haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## NiniMorris

DisneyKings said:


> I have a brother PE-780D, so which pre-wound bobbins would that take, does anyone know?  Where is the best place to get them, Marathon?  Also, I took my machine in last week b/c there were some burrs on the plate causing my thread to break.  There was a Jo-Anns generic brand ballpoint needle in it b/c I had been sewing t-shirts & the guy told my DH that I needed to only use Schmetz embroidery needles in it b/c they were a little bigger than the other needles & the others would move around some.  Anyone else heard of this or had problems using other needles in their machines?  Thanks for the help!



As for prewounds, that model will take a size A...I love the ones at Marathon...because if you get the plastic ones, they can be reused in my domestic sewing machine!  

As for the needles...I only use Schmetz needles...simply because it is the brand of needles my quilter needs.  That way I don't have to remember what brand to get...I just have to remember the sizes to get.

Another thing about Marathon...they usually throw in some Schmetz needles when you order....gotta love that free stuff!


Nini

ETA: another thing about the prewounds...when winding my own, using the spool that Brother provides, they were very 'linty' and my machine needed to be cleaned out way too often.  Using the prewounds from Marathon I never had that problem.


----------



## mom2rtk

livndisney said:


> You may want to keep an eye out at Target. I have bought dd several pairs of polka dot tights at Target and they go up to 12/14.



I'll keep my eyes out. Thanks!


----------



## Granna4679

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well...we have been back for several weeks now and I have yet to post any pics...slack!  so here goes...
> 
> This is Animal Kingdom day...repeat of last year's safari outfits.



All of the pictures are great.  Looks like you had a great time.  I love the picture of you and Katie....nice to put a face with the name.




DisneyKings said:


> I have a brother PE-780D, so which pre-wound bobbins would that take, does anyone know?  Where is the best place to get them, Marathon?  Also, I took my machine in last week b/c there were some burrs on the plate causing my thread to break.  There was a Jo-Anns generic brand ballpoint needle in it b/c I had been sewing t-shirts & the guy told my DH that I needed to only use Schmetz embroidery needles in it b/c they were a little bigger than the other needles & the others would move around some.  Anyone else heard of this or had problems using other needles in their machines?  Thanks for the help!



I hadn't heard this (I have a 750D) but after putting a ballpoint in to do tshirts last night, in the middle of a design, it just wiggled itself out.  I may have not put it in far enough or tightened it enough but this is good to know anyway!!


----------



## ellenbenny

I wanted to share an outfit I made for my cousin's little girl.  I love how Heather's cuties stitched out!  Jasmine is a little lower than the others.. Oops! I hope they don't notice, but it is quite obvious in the picture.   I think if I had centered her it would have been better, but I am not re-doing it now!


----------



## tmh0206

ellenbenny said:


> I wanted to share an outfit I made for my cousin's little girl.  I love how Heather's cuties stitched out!  Jasmine is a little lower than the others.. Oops! I hope they don't notice, but it is quite obvious in the picture.   I think if I had centered her it would have been better, but I am not re-doing it now!



Great Job! you are going to make one little girl very happy!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

ellenbenny said:


> I wanted to share an outfit I made for my cousin's little girl.  I love how Heather's cuties stitched out!  Jasmine is a little lower than the others.. Oops! I hope they don't notice, but it is quite obvious in the picture.   I think if I had centered her it would have been better, but I am not re-doing it now!



This outfit is absolutely adorable!  I love Heather's appliques - one day I will have an embroidery machine so I can use them   What you did with them, though, is INCREDIBLE!  What an accomplishment!


----------



## clairemolly

Enabler alert...

I found the book with the Feliz pattern at my local Hobby Lobby, in case anyone is still looking.  You can also use the 40% off coupon for it.

Also, I just bought the Alexander Henry You and Me fabric at my Joann's, and was told that any Joann's can call around if you have the number.  If anyone wants the number to have their Joann's call around for them, let me know!  It's on my receipt.

ETA:  I bought it for 30% off, so only $5.59/yd.


----------



## HeatherSue

I thought I'd drop in and tell you that I updated my Disneyland trip report, if you're interested!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37294070#post37294070



The Moonk's Mom said:


>


WOW Kim!! You look GREAT!!!  I love that picture of you and Katie, too.  But, I would like to request that she stop looking so old!  I can't believe how much more grown up she looks than she did on your last trip!  Your kids all look adorable, as usual!  

BTW, I'm writing a trip report, just for you!  I started typing up a post for this thread to share pictures, but I couldn't just post a few!



DisneyKings said:


> I have a brother PE-780D, so which pre-wound bobbins would that take, does anyone know?  Where is the best place to get them, Marathon?  Also, I took my machine in last week b/c there were some burrs on the plate causing my thread to break.  There was a Jo-Anns generic brand ballpoint needle in it b/c I had been sewing t-shirts & the guy told my DH that I needed to only use Schmetz embroidery needles in it b/c they were a little bigger than the other needles & the others would move around some.  Anyone else heard of this or had problems using other needles in their machines?  Thanks for the help!


I have a Viking and it's VERY particular about the brand of bobbins I use.  I tried going with the cheaper brand from Marathon.  But, the bobbin thread showed on the top when I used them.  So, I had to order the more expensive brand and they work wonderfully.  



ellenbenny said:


> I wanted to share an outfit I made for my cousin's little girl.  I love how Heather's cuties stitched out!  Jasmine is a little lower than the others.. Oops! I hope they don't notice, but it is quite obvious in the picture.   I think if I had centered her it would have been better, but I am not re-doing it now!



This outfit is so darling!! I think Jasmine looks cute lower like that.  You did a wonderful job!



hudsonsinaf said:


> This outfit is absolutely adorable!  I love Heather's appliques - one day I will have an embroidery machine so I can use them


Aww...thank you!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ellenbenny said:


> I wanted to share an outfit I made for my cousin's little girl.  I love how Heather's cuties stitched out!  Jasmine is a little lower than the others.. Oops! I hope they don't notice, but it is quite obvious in the picture.   I think if I had centered her it would have been better, but I am not re-doing it now!




I LOVE THAT DRESS!! Which sewing pattern did you use?


----------



## ellenbenny

tmh0206 said:


> Great Job! you are going to make one little girl very happy!





hudsonsinaf said:


> This outfit is absolutely adorable!  I love Heather's appliques - one day I will have an embroidery machine so I can use them   What you did with them, though, is INCREDIBLE!  What an accomplishment!





HeatherSue said:


> This outfit is so darling!! I think Jasmine looks cute lower like that.  You did a wonderful job!





Diz-Mommy said:


> I LOVE THAT DRESS!! Which sewing pattern did you use?



Thanks everyone!

I started out with the Simply Sweet halter version with tied straps and ruffled skirt.  I lengthened the straps and added loops to the back to tie them through, and then I added an underskirt to keep the appliques from touching the skin.


----------



## Granna4679

ellenbenny said:


> I wanted to share an outfit I made for my cousin's little girl.  I love how Heather's cuties stitched out!  Jasmine is a little lower than the others.. Oops! I hope they don't notice, but it is quite obvious in the picture.   I think if I had centered her it would have been better, but I am not re-doing it now!



OMG...that is sooooo cute!!  Did you use a 5x7 hoop?  The appliques look bigger than that or is it just a tiny dress?  Anyway....super adorable.  I love what you did with the ties on the back....did you shirr the back or just put elastic?  **I know...I am at my question limit for one post, huh??


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> OMG...that is sooooo cute!!  Did you use a 5x7 hoop?  The appliques look bigger than that or is it just a tiny dress?  Anyway....super adorable.  I love what you did with the ties on the back....did you shirr the back or just put elastic?  **I know...I am at my question limit for one post, huh??



Thanks!  The dress is a size 6 and I used my 6x10 hoop, so they are quite large.  I only used elastic in a casing, although I have seen this style with shirring but I wasn't sure how to make that work.  Maybe for a future project I will try to figure that out.  Someone recently (sorry i forgot who) posted really cute dresses that she made her own pattern for that had shirring and similar straps I think.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Well Friends,
It was totally crappy day at Photoshop today.  I was in tears and everything went wrong.  I was happy not to have a quilt class today after photoshop.

I have the new shirts and matching shorts ready to go for our Disneyland trip along with our other matchy clothing I made from our spring trip to WDW.  I don't think we are missing anything and have 6 outfits to wear.

Heather, Miss Wyoming asked if we could bring our clothes from 1900, that would be the cuties I made!  I was so surprised that she wants to wear them again, in a good way.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Oh yes, it is 2 months and 2 weeks till I go to Paris


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

livndisney said:


> What embroidery machine do you have and why do you love it?
> 
> I am REALLLY thinking about getting an embroidery machine, but have not idea what I want LOL



I have a Viking Designer SE, I purchased it used, I adore it. it stitches out very smoothly and quickly and works equally well as a sewing machine, with lots of decorative stitches, I love how my foot lifts halfway when I pause (if i set it to do this) and this makes such a HUGE difference when doing anything that has curves or turns, as well as when attaching endredeaux to lace, etc. 
I bought it from a dealer, so I have the ability to call and ask for help. I did see a used one on ebay, but Im glad I didnt get it, as I would not have had the support and I needed the support, I still probably only know how to use 50% of what this machine is capable of.
LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well Friends,
> It was totally crappy day at Photoshop today.  I was in tears and everything went wrong.  I was happy not to have a quilt class today after photoshop.
> 
> I have the new shirts and matching shorts ready to go for our Disneyland trip along with our other matchy clothing I made from our spring trip to WDW.  I don't think we are missing anything and have 6 outfits to wear.
> 
> Heather, Miss Wyoming asked if we could bring our clothes from 1900, that would be the cuties I made!  I was so surprised that she wants to wear them again, in a good way.


April, some days you just need to give yourself a break and a hug- sounds like today is a day to do that. Hope you are having a peaceful evening. sending you loving thoughts!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well Friends,
> It was totally crappy day at Photoshop today.  I was in tears and everything went wrong.  I was happy not to have a quilt class today after photoshop.
> 
> I have the new shirts and matching shorts ready to go for our Disneyland trip along with our other matchy clothing I made from our spring trip to WDW.  I don't think we are missing anything and have 6 outfits to wear.
> 
> Heather, Miss Wyoming asked if we could bring our clothes from 1900, that would be the cuties I made!  I was so surprised that she wants to wear them again, in a good way.



 I pray the rest of today went better and that you have a great day tomorrow!!!


----------



## squirrel

My sister won a contest to have breakfast with Elmo.  She also gets tickets to Sesame Street Live-123 Imagine.

We just found out that they will be filming it on the breakfast show that she won the tickets from.  Now I wish my niece's had Sesame Street customs.  I have no Sesame fabric.


----------



## erikawolf2004

mom2rtk said:


> Well, double shucks! But extremely helpful nonetheless.
> 
> If anyone sees anything else interesting for MVMCP outfits, be sure to let me know!



I just got the Kelly's Kids catalog and they have white with red polka dots and go up to size 9-11, maybe those would work?  Looks like polka dots might be the thing this year


----------



## erikawolf2004

ellenbenny said:


> I wanted to share an outfit I made for my cousin's little girl.  I love how Heather's cuties stitched out!  Jasmine is a little lower than the others.. Oops! I hope they don't notice, but it is quite obvious in the picture.   I think if I had centered her it would have been better, but I am not re-doing it now!



Sooo cute.  I want to make something like this for our Christmas trip.  I just ordered Heather's cuties the other day and got my thread today, now to get to playing and see how mine come out.  I only have a 4x4 hoop, so they won't be as fun as yours, but I'm still excited.  Looks like you have a cute Minnie something in the backround there


----------



## ellenbenny

erikawolf2004 said:


> Sooo cute.  I want to make something like this for our Christmas trip.  I just ordered Heather's cuties the other day and got my thread today, now to get to playing and see how mine come out.  I only have a 4x4 hoop, so they won't be as fun as yours, but I'm still excited.  Looks like you have a cute Minnie something in the backround there



Thank you!  I think the 4x4 version will still be really cute, I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## DisneyLaura

ellenbenny said:


> I wanted to share an outfit I made for my cousin's little girl.  I love how Heather's cuties stitched out!  Jasmine is a little lower than the others.. Oops! I hope they don't notice, but it is quite obvious in the picture.   I think if I had centered her it would have been better, but I am not re-doing it now!



That is so awesome!  Jasmine doesn't look as bad as you think.  I think she looks fine.



HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd drop in and tell you that I updated my Disneyland trip report, if you're interested!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37294070#post37294070



Oh good I'm heading on over.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> The original bolt of Minnie Dot is long gone. (Might have a scrap or two still around). Would you beleive the same woman who fussed at me for buying all of the minnie dot is the one who cut the IASW fabric for me? I was waiting for her to say something LOL.
> 
> 
> Which Brother do you have? I am looking at Brother.
> 
> I am working on my plans for fall. When are you going to be here?



I think I still have some of the original Minnie Dot! Actually, right now, I think I have 4 different versions.  That's funny that the same lady cut your IASW fabric! 

I have the 270D (I think!) It only has a 4x4 hoop. It stitches out beautifully, but the hoop is a bit small (you can't buy a larger one) and the thread cartridge is just a pain in the patootie! 

We are coming Oct. 15. 



RMAMom said:


> Alicia, you all look great! I love the baby's hat! Have fun with the serger, I
> just bought one and it is so much fun!
> 
> 
> It took me all day but I finished my first Audrey skirt. I have to say I had a very hard time with this pattern and I am still not sure I sewed the front on correctly, I just couldn't understand that part of the directions. I did learn a lot though and feel much better about ruffles and found the directions on Rick Rack were great. I have never been able to sew that on correctly and I really like the way it looks and thanks to Lisa's detail on that I think I've got it. Anyway, here is the baby's skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This pattern confused me the first two times I made it too! Until, I talked to my sister who explained to me what I didn't understand. My first two, I didn't do the lining right (there should be no seams showing for the front seams when you are done) So, don't feel bad if you dont' get it right away. Once you figure it out, it goes together pretty quick. 



dance2874 said:


> YES! Thats right. She can still fit in that dress but now it will be a swing top with shorts



That is so neat she can still wear it! You met Utahmama too, didn't you? 

I hate ruffles. Well, I love ruffles, I hate ruffling! 



NiniMorris said:


> Hi...I've been absent for a few days....tummy viruses can be oh so much fun...NOT!  (at least I lost almost 15 pounds!)  Still feeling weak and not up to par, so I don't dare go to the studio today...who knows what I'll mess up!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> My DIL posted this on facebook...and I just had to share....please remember my GD will be 3 in August..
> 
> I put a store bought dress on Alyssa this morning and she says, "Mommy, did you make this dress for me?" "No." I replied. "Oh, did Memaw?" She questioned. "No, I bought this one at the store." "Oh, can you make me a dress, I do not like bought dresses." Maybe she is a little spoiled, LOL!
> 
> 
> LOL I knew you guys would understand!
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm sorry you've been sick! I'm glad you are starting to feel better. 
Your grand daughter is too cute! 



robnkris said:


> Hi you all!  I haven't posted in forever.  Two years ago, I sewed a bunch of outfits for my niece to wear at WDW.  Than I got pregnant and found out it was a boy which was disappointing from a sewing outlook!  LOL!  Anyhow, we are taking our son next week for his first birthday.  Here is his outfit to wear for his birthday breakfast at Chef Mickey's.



I as just wondering about you the other day! One of our Wish families liked one of the ribbon tops you made.  I didn't realize you'd had a baby! Congratulations! The outfit is really cute! 




Granna4679 said:


> Just popping in...having a super busy week so far and leaving Friday morning bright and early for Sea World again.  I finished a couple outfits last night so I wanted to share.
> 
> First for Sydney's Big Give...


This is so cute! 



hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  We are oping to go to 1900 Park Fare breakfast when we go... I'd like to dress my oldest daughter as Mary Poppins (size 8) and m youngest as Alice (size 2).  Any suggestions on patterns?
> 
> Also, I have two boys - any suggestions on how to dress them?  I was debating dressing the oldest in a jacket like Bert's.  They will be either sizes 3-4 or 5.  Thanks guys!



I've seen Mary done in several different patterns. Heather did one with a Portrait Peasant which was REALLY cute! 





Isn't Tessa pretty! 

I've seen a Simply Sweet too. If you want it very authentic, I would probably go with a precious dress and a circle skirt. Darla has a thread on here where she gives great directions. I'm pretty sure I put it in the bookmarks. Yes, I did, but here it is: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1864297 She gives GREAT directions, and tell what patterns she used. 

For Alice, I would do the Precious Dress (portrait peasant would work too for a little different look) and modify the aprong to make it a full apron. I know there are lots of apron tutorials in the bookmarks if you want to look there. (I would probably just add a square onto the top of the one in the pattern though). 

For years I tried to convince Corey to let me sew him up a Bert inspired shirt, but he wouldn't go for it! Plus, I could never find the right fabric! 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well...we have been back for several weeks now and I have yet to post any pics...slack!  so here goes...
> 
> This is Animal Kingdom day...repeat of last year's safari outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...this is my favorite picture of Katie and myself...she looks so grown...and wow I look like I have lost weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then...Princess Katie



Kim, I'm getting a little choked up loo at the pictures of your kids looking so much older! I love the picture of you and katie!OU look WONDERFUL!!! WAy to go! Do you have more pictures of Katie in her BBB outfit? I would love to see her skirt better! She looks so pretty. 





ellenbenny said:


> I wanted to share an outfit I made for my cousin's little girl.  I love how Heather's cuties stitched out!  Jasmine is a little lower than the others.. Oops! I hope they don't notice, but it is quite obvious in the picture.   I think if I had centered her it would have been better, but I am not re-doing it now!



I started out with the Simply Sweet halter version with tied straps and ruffled skirt.  I lengthened the straps and added loops to the back to tie them through, and then I added an underskirt to keep the appliques from touching the skin.[/QUOTE]

This is beautiful!!! Your cousin and her daughter will be absolutely thrilled!! 



squirrel said:


> My sister won a contest to have breakfast with Elmo.  She also gets tickets to Sesame Street Live-123 Imagine.
> 
> We just found out that they will be filming it on the breakfast show that she won the tickets from.  Now I wish my niece's had Sesame Street customs.  I have no Sesame fabric.



That is so cool that they won! The last time I saw SS fabric was at Walmart, but that's been awhile.


----------



## clairemolly

Question...has anyone ever made Carla's Bowling Shirt for a 3 month old?  

I am contemplating getting this pattern tomake the baby a few shirts once he gets here for our trip in Nov., but it looks like the pattern might start out too big.  Has anyone successfully made it smaller, like in between the dolly size and the smallest pattern?

Thanks!


----------



## ellenbenny

clairemolly said:


> Question...has anyone ever made Carla's Bowling Shirt for a 3 month old?
> 
> I am contemplating getting this pattern tomake the baby a few shirts once he gets here for our trip in Nov., but it looks like the pattern might start out too big.  Has anyone successfully made it smaller, like in between the dolly size and the smallest pattern?
> 
> Thanks!



I've never tried it for a baby, but I have enlarged the dolly version for a 'fat' build a bear.  I think you should be able to do it as long as you know about what chest measurment you are going for.  

On this one I lengthened the sleeves as well.


----------



## squirrel

teresajoy said:


> That is so cool that they won! The last time I saw SS fabric was at Walmart, but that's been awhile.



I won tickets through the breakfast show about a month ago.  We will use my tickets as they will be better seats to watch it from.  The extra tickets are going to some of my daycare children.  I actually entered her as I wasn't able to enter myself.  You have to wait 3 months after winning.  She doesn't have internet access so I just put her name in for her.

There isn't time for me to make them anything, it's tomorrow morning.  You all have turned me into a Disboutiquer though.  When I found it was going to be taped, I was upset that the girls don't have any Sesame Street clothes.

It's so warm here, I couldn't stay up in the computer/sewing room last night for very long.  I woke up an hour earlier this morning and it's still hot.  It's supose to get to 34 degrees C.  We usually only get about 7 nights/days where I wish I had A/C.


----------



## dance2874

teresajoy said:


> That is so neat she can still wear it! You met Utahmama too, didn't you?
> 
> I hate ruffles. Well, I love ruffles, I hate ruffling!



Yes! She was such a sweetie!! I still see her on facebook but wonder if she is lurking here too......

I am off to hunt for the epcot fabric this morning. Then my DS has to go have a hearing test today. They have to sedate him and I am freaking out a bit. He has a delay with his speech and this is the last hearing test they have to run. It is scary but it may give us some answers. (sometimes his speech comes out very jumbled or muffled so we are wondering if what he hears isnt making it to his brain in the correct way) Could use all the prayers and pixie dust you guys have to spare today.


----------



## NaeNae

dance2874 said:


> Yes! She was such a sweetie!! I still see her on facebook but wonder if she is lurking here too......
> 
> I am off to hunt for the epcot fabric this morning. Then my DS has to go have a hearing test today. They have to sedate him and I am freaking out a bit. He has a delay with his speech and this is the last hearing test they have to run. It is scary but it may give us some answers. (sometimes his speech comes out very jumbled or muffled so we are wondering if what he hears isnt making it to his brain in the correct way) Could use all the prayers and pixie dust you guys have to spare today.



Prayers coming your way!!


----------



## NiniMorris

What a week!

Now that I 'think' we have all survived the tummy virus and all its reincarnations, I finally felt like getting back in the studio to work.  I am still working on this Princess dress(es) for Akershus; starting my second full month!

I had been stumped with a fabric choice.  I finally found something that would work (but not the fabric in my head...kwim?) This morning I used it to separate the panels.  But looking at everything together...it is looking more like a Spring/Summer  dress instead of a Christmas dress!






And a closer look:







I am so glad I finished my baby shower gift a week early, otherwise I would be running around trying to finish up at the last minute!  Here is a look at the 3rd attempt at a gift for this little girl.  Luckily, once I had everything figured out, it came together in only 2 days start to finish.  (Of course, after I saw the pictures I realized the bottom portion didn't line up right and the pinwheels are missing half!)Over all I am happy with the result.







Ok...of to therapy appointments and all that stuff I missed for the past week!


Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

dance2874 said:


> Yes! She was such a sweetie!! I still see her on facebook but wonder if she is lurking here too......
> 
> I am off to hunt for the epcot fabric this morning. Then my DS has to go have a hearing test today. They have to sedate him and I am freaking out a bit. He has a delay with his speech and this is the last hearing test they have to run. It is scary but it may give us some answers. (sometimes his speech comes out very jumbled or muffled so we are wondering if what he hears isnt making it to his brain in the correct way) Could use all the prayers and pixie dust you guys have to spare today.



I have a lot of Epcot fabric if you need just let me know.  

Good luck with the hearing test and prayers being said.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> What a week!
> 
> Now that I 'think' we have all survived the tummy virus and all its reincarnations, I finally felt like getting back in the studio to work.  I am still working on this Princess dress(es) for Akershus; starting my second full month!
> 
> I had been stumped with a fabric choice.  I finally found something that would work (but not the fabric in my head...kwim?) This morning I used it to separate the panels.  But looking at everything together...it is looking more like a Spring/Summer  dress instead of a Christmas dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I finished my baby shower gift a week early, otherwise I would be running around trying to finish up at the last minute!  Here is a look at the 3rd attempt at a gift for this little girl.  Luckily, once I had everything figured out, it came together in only 2 days start to finish.  (Of course, after I saw the pictures I realized the bottom portion didn't line up right and the pinwheels are missing half!)Over all I am happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...of to therapy appointments and all that stuff I missed for the past week!
> 
> 
> Nini


Nini, of course I just love the quilt and colour choices.  It is so cute that the skirt is going to match.  Is it hard to make a pin wheel quilt?


----------



## NiniMorris

MinnieVanMom said:


> Nini, of course I just love the quilt and colour choices.  It is so cute that the skirt is going to match.  Is it hard to make a pin wheel quilt?



A pinwheel quilt is just a rail fence put together on point...sort of...


Realllllly easy!


Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> What a week!
> 
> Now that I 'think' we have all survived the tummy virus and all its reincarnations, I finally felt like getting back in the studio to work.  I am still working on this Princess dress(es) for Akershus; starting my second full month!
> 
> I had been stumped with a fabric choice.  I finally found something that would work (but not the fabric in my head...kwim?) This morning I used it to separate the panels.  But looking at everything together...it is looking more like a Spring/Summer  dress instead of a Christmas dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I finished my baby shower gift a week early, otherwise I would be running around trying to finish up at the last minute!  Here is a look at the 3rd attempt at a gift for this little girl.  Luckily, once I had everything figured out, it came together in only 2 days start to finish.  (Of course, after I saw the pictures I realized the bottom portion didn't line up right and the pinwheels are missing half!)Over all I am happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...of to therapy appointments and all that stuff I missed for the past week!
> 
> 
> Nini



I LOVE the baby quilt!!  So did you use gray thread for the quilting??  I'm just curious because I like how you notice the fabrics before the quilting.  Such pretty colors!!

The skirt looks great too!!  I know I've seen snowflake fabrics in pretty girly colors if you still wanted it to have a more Christmassy look.


----------



## clairemolly

NiniMorris said:


> What a week!
> 
> Now that I 'think' we have all survived the tummy virus and all its reincarnations, I finally felt like getting back in the studio to work.  I am still working on this Princess dress(es) for Akershus; starting my second full month!
> 
> I had been stumped with a fabric choice.  I finally found something that would work (but not the fabric in my head...kwim?) This morning I used it to separate the panels.  But looking at everything together...it is looking more like a Spring/Summer  dress instead of a Christmas dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I finished my baby shower gift a week early, otherwise I would be running around trying to finish up at the last minute!  Here is a look at the 3rd attempt at a gift for this little girl.  Luckily, once I had everything figured out, it came together in only 2 days start to finish.  (Of course, after I saw the pictures I realized the bottom portion didn't line up right and the pinwheels are missing half!)Over all I am happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...of to therapy appointments and all that stuff I missed for the past week!
> 
> 
> Nini



We are going 2 weeks before you, and the only "Christmas-y" looking outfit I am planning is the outfits for MVMCP.  I think your color choices are beautiful.  Even though it willbe right before Christmas, it is still Florida, where "summer-y" colors are in yaer round!  That's my $0.02.


----------



## tmh0206

NiniMorris said:


> What a week!
> 
> Now that I 'think' we have all survived the tummy virus and all its reincarnations, I finally felt like getting back in the studio to work.  I am still working on this Princess dress(es) for Akershus; starting my second full month!
> 
> I had been stumped with a fabric choice.  I finally found something that would work (but not the fabric in my head...kwim?) This morning I used it to separate the panels.  But looking at everything together...it is looking more like a Spring/Summer  dress instead of a Christmas dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I finished my baby shower gift a week early, otherwise I would be running around trying to finish up at the last minute!  Here is a look at the 3rd attempt at a gift for this little girl.  Luckily, once I had everything figured out, it came together in only 2 days start to finish.  (Of course, after I saw the pictures I realized the bottom portion didn't line up right and the pinwheels are missing half!)Over all I am happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...of to therapy appointments and all that stuff I missed for the past week!
> 
> 
> Nini



Everything looks super great!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

dance2874 said:


> Yes! She was such a sweetie!! I still see her on facebook but wonder if she is lurking here too......
> 
> I am off to hunt for the epcot fabric this morning. Then my DS has to go have a hearing test today. They have to sedate him and I am freaking out a bit. He has a delay with his speech and this is the last hearing test they have to run. It is scary but it may give us some answers. (sometimes his speech comes out very jumbled or muffled so we are wondering if what he hears isnt making it to his brain in the correct way) Could use all the prayers and pixie dust you guys have to spare today.



Prayers are being lifted to the Great Physician - prayers for comfort for you, wisdom for the anesthesiologist, those doing the hearing test, for it to be a safe and answering procedure, and for the wisdom to know what to do next after the results are determined!  God knows our hearts and hears our prayers - and He will be with you guys through this!

~ Shannon


----------



## NiniMorris

Diz-Mommy said:


> I LOVE the baby quilt!!  So did you use gray thread for the quilting??  I'm just curious because I like how you notice the fabrics before the quilting.  Such pretty colors!!
> 
> The skirt looks great too!!  I know I've seen snowflake fabrics in pretty girly colors if you still wanted it to have a more Christmassy look.



Thanks...I actually used a color from Superior threads called cotton candy.  It is a variegated pinks and whites with a hint of grey thrown in.  

It is one of my go to for baby girl quilts when I want to be really lazy in the quilting!  LOL!  Seriously, I have two cones of it left over from my GD's baby stuff and I use it a lot on girl quilts...because I don't have to actually purchase more. 

On the dress...I still have to get some fabric for the bodice, so maybe that will be an idea ... now if I can just find some!



clairemolly said:


> We are going 2 weeks before you, and the only "Christmas-y" looking outfit I am planning is the outfits for MVMCP.  I think your color choices are beautiful.  Even though it willbe right before Christmas, it is still Florida, where "summer-y" colors are in yaer round!  That's my $0.02.



That is pretty much what my DIL said...but I still feel like I am missing on my original plan... it is our one and only Christmas time visit and I really wanted to have the clothes with a more Christmasy theme...somehow it isn't working out that way.  Only our MVMCP outfits are ending up being Christmasy as well!  

Thanks...


Nini


----------



## teresajoy

ellenbenny said:


> I've never tried it for a baby, but I have enlarged the dolly version for a 'fat' build a bear.  I think you should be able to do it as long as you know about what chest measurment you are going for.
> 
> On this one I lengthened the sleeves as well.


Isn't that cute! 


squirrel said:


> I won tickets through the breakfast show about a month ago.  We will use my tickets as they will be better seats to watch it from.  The extra tickets are going to some of my daycare children.  I actually entered her as I wasn't able to enter myself.  You have to wait 3 months after winning.  She doesn't have internet access so I just put her name in for her.
> 
> There isn't time for me to make them anything, it's tomorrow morning.  You all have turned me into a Disboutiquer though.  When I found it was going to be taped, I was upset that the girls don't have any Sesame Street clothes.
> 
> It's so warm here, I couldn't stay up in the computer/sewing room last night for very long.  I woke up an hour earlier this morning and it's still hot.  It's supose to get to 34 degrees C.  We usually only get about 7 nights/days where I wish I had A/C.



That is so nice of you! I'm sure they are all going to have a great time! 

It's hot here too, and humid! We don't have A/C either, and usually there is only a week when I REALLY wish we did. Like, right now. I don't even have a car to drive to go someplace with A/C. I think it's suppose to cool off soon. I'll be in Toledo tomorrow, and I think the place we are going (Seagate Convention Center) has a/c. So, there will be some relief!



dance2874 said:


> Yes! She was such a sweetie!! I still see her on facebook but wonder if she is lurking here too......
> 
> I am off to hunt for the epcot fabric this morning. Then my DS has to go have a hearing test today. They have to sedate him and I am freaking out a bit. He has a delay with his speech and this is the last hearing test they have to run. It is scary but it may give us some answers. (sometimes his speech comes out very jumbled or muffled so we are wondering if what he hears isnt making it to his brain in the correct way) Could use all the prayers and pixie dust you guys have to spare today.



I see her on Facebook every now and then too. I don't remember, are we friends on Facebook? 



NiniMorris said:


> What a week!
> 
> Now that I 'think' we have all survived the tummy virus and all its reincarnations, I finally felt like getting back in the studio to work.  I am still working on this Princess dress(es) for Akershus; starting my second full month!
> 
> I had been stumped with a fabric choice.  I finally found something that would work (but not the fabric in my head...kwim?) This morning I used it to separate the panels.  But looking at everything together...it is looking more like a Spring/Summer  dress instead of a Christmas dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...of to therapy appointments and all that stuff I missed for the past week!
> 
> 
> Nini



The outfit is turning out really pretty! 
I love the quilt, it's so adorable!


----------



## mgmsmommy

ellenbenny said:


> I wanted to share an outfit I made for my cousin's little girl.  I love how Heather's cuties stitched out!  Jasmine is a little lower than the others.. Oops! I hope they don't notice, but it is quite obvious in the picture.   I think if I had centered her it would have been better, but I am not re-doing it now!



i this dress.  You used some of my favorite designs & my favorite fabrics too.  I love the blue w/ white swirls & silvery hearts.   Very nice job I am sure it will be loved


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Granna4679 said:


> All of the pictures are great.  Looks like you had a great time.  I love the picture of you and Katie....nice to put a face with the name.



Thanks!  We did have a good time!



ellenbenny said:


>



Beautiful!  You did a great job!



HeatherSue said:


> [SIZE
> 
> WOW Kim!! You look GREAT!!!  I love that picture of you and Katie, too.  But, I would like to request that she stop looking so old!  I can't believe how much more grown up she looks than she did on your last trip!  Your kids all look adorable, as usual!
> 
> BTW, I'm writing a trip report, just for you!  I started typing up a post for this thread to share pictures, but I couldn't just post a few!



Thanks!  I love that picture of us too...she does look too grown!  Ah!  where did the time go.

I went to your TR...thank you!



teresajoy said:


> Kim, I'm getting a little choked up loo at the pictures of your kids looking so much older! I love the picture of you and katie!OU look WONDERFUL!!! WAy to go! Do you have more pictures of Katie in her BBB outfit? I would love to see her skirt better! She looks so pretty.



They are all getting too big!

This is the only picture I have of Katie standing...while we were in BBB it started to storm so she got covered up with a poncho as soon as we left and then they chnged into pirates shirts for the night.  I left it up to her whichi she wanted to do.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!  The dress is a size 6 and I used my 6x10 hoop, so they are quite large.  I only used elastic in a casing, although I have seen this style with shirring but I wasn't sure how to make that work.  Maybe for a future project I will try to figure that out.  Someone recently (sorry i forgot who) posted really cute dresses that she made her own pattern for that had shirring and similar straps I think.


That was me...it was easy to do.  When I cut out the front, I made sure it was close to the selvege edge of the fabric, and then I used the rest of the width of fabric to  make the back piece, I just cut it about an inch longer than the side seam measurement so I had enough to serge and turn a narrow hem and to allow for potential crookedness (is that a word? lol) when I shirred it.  It did shrink up enough for it to be a good fit, even though it looked like lots of fabric to start out with.




erikawolf2004 said:


> Sooo cute.  I want to make something like this for our Christmas trip.  I just ordered Heather's cuties the other day and got my thread today, now to get to playing and see how mine come out.  I only have a 4x4 hoop, so they won't be as fun as yours, but I'm still excited.  Looks like you have a cute Minnie something in the backround there



4x4 is still way cute.  I cut my fabric too narrow by mistake when I had planned on using my 5x7 hoop on Rebecca's Easter dress, and I had to do the 4x4 instead.  I like how it turned out...this is a size 4 Simply Sweet bodice with a  stripwork skirt over a 3 layer twirl skirt to make it full without a pettiskirt.  I used every one of HeatherSue's Easter designs, this was so much fun to make!  I'll show off now, because I don't think I did back when I made it...that's about the time we disassembled the house for the new floors.


----------



## ellenbenny

TinkerbelleMom said:


> That was me...it was easy to do.  When I cut out the front, I made sure it was close to the selvege edge of the fabric, and then I used the rest of the width of fabric to  make the back piece, I just cut it about an inch longer than the side seam measurement so I had enough to serge and turn a narrow hem and to allow for potential crookedness (is that a word? lol) when I shirred it.  It did shrink up enough for it to be a good fit, even though it looked like lots of fabric to start out with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x4 is still way cute.  I cut my fabric too narrow by mistake when I had planned on using my 5x7 hoop on Rebecca's Easter dress, and I had to do the 4x4 instead.  I like how it turned out...this is a size 4 Simply Sweet bodice with a  stripwork skirt over a 3 layer twirl skirt to make it full without a pettiskirt.  I used every one of HeatherSue's Easter designs, this was so much fun to make!  I'll show off now, because I don't think I did back when I made it...that's about the time we disassembled the house for the new floors.



When you made the dresses with the shirred back, did you add loops for the straps to go through, or did you leave an un-shirred (is that a word? lol) area at the top to put buttonholes for the straps to go through (or something else)?  I really like that dress style!

Also looove the bunny fabric and the Easter dress and the 4x4 designs do look great on it too!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

ellenbenny said:


> When you made the dresses with the shirred back, did you add loops for the straps to go through, or did you leave an un-shirred (is that a word? lol) area at the top to put buttonholes for the straps to go through (or something else)?  I really like that dress style!
> 
> Also looove the bunny fabric and the Easter dress and the 4x4 designs do look great on it too!



I made a loop at the top of the shirred area.  The strip of fabric was 1.25" wide and 2.5" long, folded in half lengthwise, then the edges folded back in to the middle of the strip, and top stitched on both side edges.  I stitched it to the middle of the back, stretched it out and folded under both ends .25", and stitched those down, so it puffed back into the 2 loops for the straps.  This is a kinda crummy pic with my cell phone, the real camera kept washing out with the flash, and was too dark without, but it gives you a general idea of what I'm trying to explain.   to those who make patterns, I can DO, just not explain so others can follow easy!


----------



## RMAMom

teresajoy said:


> This pattern confused me the first two times I made it too! Until, I talked to my sister who explained to me what I didn't understand. My first two, I didn't do the lining right (there should be no seams showing for the front seams when you are done) So, don't feel bad if you dont' get it right away. Once you figure it out, it goes together pretty quick.



Well if it confused you then I don't feel so bad. If anyone out there would like to do a tutorial I would love to read/see it!



dance2874 said:


> Yes! She was such a sweetie!! I still see her on facebook but wonder if she is lurking here too......
> 
> I am off to hunt for the epcot fabric this morning. Then my DS has to go have a hearing test today. They have to sedate him and I am freaking out a bit. He has a delay with his speech and this is the last hearing test they have to run. It is scary but it may give us some answers. (sometimes his speech comes out very jumbled or muffled so we are wondering if what he hears isnt making it to his brain in the correct way) Could use all the prayers and pixie dust you guys have to spare today.


Prayers for you, I hope it went well today.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> That was me...it was easy to do.  When I cut out the front, I made sure it was close to the selvege edge of the fabric, and then I used the rest of the width of fabric to  make the back piece, I just cut it about an inch longer than the side seam measurement so I had enough to serge and turn a narrow hem and to allow for potential crookedness (is that a word? lol) when I shirred it.  It did shrink up enough for it to be a good fit, even though it looked like lots of fabric to start out with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x4 is still way cute.  I cut my fabric too narrow by mistake when I had planned on using my 5x7 hoop on Rebecca's Easter dress, and I had to do the 4x4 instead.  I like how it turned out...this is a size 4 Simply Sweet bodice with a  stripwork skirt over a 3 layer twirl skirt to make it full without a pettiskirt.  I used every one of HeatherSue's Easter designs, this was so much fun to make!  I'll show off now, because I don't think I did back when I made it...that's about the time we disassembled the house for the new floors.



Nanci, I recognize the bodice as a simply sweet but is there a pattern for the panel skirt?

Nini, same question for you, I love the idea of a panel skirt for the purpose of appliquéing do you follow a pattern?

I went to my local Joann's and they didn't have any IASW fabric in stock but they had it in the warehouse so I was able to order it at the sale price and when it comes in they will call me. Thank you to whomever posted the SKU number, that's how they were able to look it up. For anyone still looking you just need to ask for You and Me #400024274744 it's on sale for 5.49. Happy Shopping


----------



## ellenbenny

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I made a loop at the top of the shirred area.  The strip of fabric was 1.25" wide and 2.5" long, folded in half lengthwise, then the edges folded back in to the middle of the strip, and top stitched on both side edges.  I stitched it to the middle of the back, stretched it out and folded under both ends .25", and stitched those down, so it puffed back into the 2 loops for the straps.  This is a kinda crummy pic with my cell phone, the real camera kept washing out with the flash, and was too dark without, but it gives you a general idea of what I'm trying to explain.   to those who make patterns, I can DO, just not explain so others can follow easy!



I think I see how you did it.  I wasn't sure how to sew on the loops through the shirring, but I guess if you stretch it out and then sew it down it just springs back fine and makes the loops puff out.  Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

ellenbenny said:


> I think I see how you did it.  I wasn't sure how to sew on the loops through the shirring, but I guess if you stretch it out and then sew it down it just springs back fine and makes the loops puff out.  Thanks!



Is there a tutorial somewhere on shirring? I think I'd like to give it a try. Any tips from the field????


----------



## livndisney

mom2rtk said:


> Is there a tutorial somewhere on shirring? I think I'd like to give it a try. Any tips from the field????



I am shirring a dress right now. I think HeatherSue did a tutorial. Did you check the links at the beginning? I know how to shir but don't think I could explain it very well.


----------



## jessica52877

clairemolly said:


> Question...has anyone ever made Carla's Bowling Shirt for a 3 month old?
> 
> I am contemplating getting this pattern tomake the baby a few shirts once he gets here for our trip in Nov., but it looks like the pattern might start out too big.  Has anyone successfully made it smaller, like in between the dolly size and the smallest pattern?
> 
> Thanks!



Not sure if anyone answered you yet and I meant to earlier, but NaeNae (Kathy) made one for her grandson. I know it was tiny, but I am not sure how tiny! Hopefullly they'll be able to pipe in and tell us what size it was.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

RMAMom said:


> Nanci, I recognize the bodice as a simply sweet but is there a pattern for the panel skirt?


The skirt is similar to Carla C's stripwork pattern, but you don't need to buy that to make this if you don't have it already.  All I did was decide how long I wanted the skirt, cut that length from each fabric (solid yellow and bunny print) and then cut it into 6 equal pieces across the width.  Which was my mistake that lead to the pieces being too narrow for the 5x7 hoop.  When I finished the embroidery, I sewed them together, alternating bunny print and embroidered pieces.  From there it was just like making a Simply Sweet.




mom2rtk said:


> Is there a tutorial somewhere on shirring? I think I'd like to give it a try. Any tips from the field????


There are several different ones in the bookmarks on page 1, and CarlaC just put one on her blog, but I'm too lazy to do all that she describes, my method is more like what I looked at in the bookmarks, and it works well for me.  It sounds complicated, but it really isn't.  It just takes a little practice to wind your bobbin with the right tension at first, but if you can sew a straight line (or even if you can't, it's ok to cheat and pencil one in first!) you can do it!  I prefer to wind my bobbin by hand, with just a little tension on the elastic thread because my machine puts a little pull on it anyway.  I make my stitch length just a little bit longer than normal, and then just start sewing.  I use my presser foot as my guide, and when I get to the 2nd row and beyond, I do stretch out the previous rows to keep everything even.  It won't look like much until you get 4 or 5 rows done, but after that it will start to look like you're making progress.  If it still seems a bit loose when you finish, just blast it with some steam from your iron and it should shrink right up.  If its still looser than you like, wind your bobbin a little tighter next time.  Once you figure it out, it's one of those things that looks really impressive, but nobody believes how easy it is.


----------



## lovestosew

Been a while since I posted... missing all my friends but between hospital stays  and having my brother sick  was not in a sewing mood...

yesterday got up with the sewing bug and decided to make a snow white dress... love how it came out, simple slip on dress











this one is a 1 pc pattern...






and finally  decided to try making harness for my dog miss karly , the only thing is  my boys do not want anything too girly for her , but did make her a tutu skirt, she gets a lot of attention when I take her out 






















Linnette


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

lovestosew said:


> Been a while since I posted... missing all my friends but between hospital stays  and having my brother sick  was not in a sewing mood...
> 
> yesterday got up with the sewing bug and decided to make a snow white dress... love how it came out, simple slip on dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is a 1 pc pattern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally  decided to try making harness for my dog miss karly , the only thing is  my boys do not want anything too girly for her , but did make her a tutu skirt, she gets a lot of attention when I take her out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Great Snow White dress!  I have the fabric for one sitting on my cutting table now, all washed and ready to go.  What pattern did you use?  A simple slip on is exactly what I want, and I love the whole look of yours.  

How do I make a razzberry smiley to blow at your boys?  You have a girl dog, you need to dress her that way!   I'd love to see the pics of her tutu.  The Ariel harness (even plain!) is very cute.


----------



## mom2rtk

TinkerbelleMom said:


> There are several different ones in the bookmarks on page 1, and CarlaC just put one on her blog, but I'm too lazy to do all that she describes, my method is more like what I looked at in the bookmarks, and it works well for me.  It sounds complicated, but it really isn't.  It just takes a little practice to wind your bobbin with the right tension at first, but if you can sew a straight line (or even if you can't, it's ok to cheat and pencil one in first!) you can do it!  I prefer to wind my bobbin by hand, with just a little tension on the elastic thread because my machine puts a little pull on it anyway.  I make my stitch length just a little bit longer than normal, and then just start sewing.  I use my presser foot as my guide, and when I get to the 2nd row and beyond, I do stretch out the previous rows to keep everything even.  It won't look like much until you get 4 or 5 rows done, but after that it will start to look like you're making progress.  If it still seems a bit loose when you finish, just blast it with some steam from your iron and it should shrink right up.  If its still looser than you like, wind your bobbin a little tighter next time.  Once you figure it out, it's one of those things that looks really impressive, but nobody believes how easy it is.



Many thanks! My bad for not looking there first. And I appreciate your personal experience with it too!



lovestosew said:


> Been a while since I posted... missing all my friends but between hospital stays  and having my brother sick  was not in a sewing mood...
> 
> yesterday got up with the sewing bug and decided to make a snow white dress... love how it came out, simple slip on dress



Must be something in the air..... I've been working on a Snow White too!

Yours is beautiful and absolutely charming! Very sweet!


----------



## NaeNae

jessica52877 said:


> Not sure if anyone answered you yet and I meant to earlier, but NaeNae (Kathy) made one for her grandson. I know it was tiny, but I am not sure how tiny! Hopefullly they'll be able to pipe in and tell us what size it was.



I don't remember what size I finally ended up with.  I just took the 6-12month pattern and copied it at different percentages on my copy machine until I had the chest size I needed.  I still have the 91% & the 95% copies that I could measure for chest size if that would help.


----------



## lovestosew

Cannot believe I forgot how to quote!!! I know....1st page!!!

Nancy I made the pattern for the dress , the front is 3 pc ( front and 2 side pieces) the back is shirred, the skirt pc cut on fold, and sleeves nothing too complicated

If you need the pattern let me know

Linnette


----------



## ellenbenny

lovestosew said:


> Been a while since I posted... missing all my friends but between hospital stays  and having my brother sick  was not in a sewing mood...
> 
> yesterday got up with the sewing bug and decided to make a snow white dress... love how it came out, simple slip on dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is a 1 pc pattern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally  decided to try making harness for my dog miss karly , the only thing is  my boys do not want anything too girly for her , but did make her a tutu skirt, she gets a lot of attention when I take her out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Everything looks great!  Love the snow white dress, so pretty, and the dog is way cute!


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> Nanci, I recognize the bodice as a simply sweet but is there a pattern for the panel skirt?
> 
> Nini, same question for you, I love the idea of a panel skirt for the purpose of appliquéing do you follow a pattern?
> 
> I went to my local Joann's and they didn't have any IASW fabric in stock but they had it in the warehouse so I was able to order it at the sale price and when it comes in they will call me. Thank you to whomever posted the SKU number, that's how they were able to look it up. For anyone still looking you just need to ask for You and Me #400024274744 it's on sale for 5.49. Happy Shopping



I started with the Stripwork pattern and then made some modifications to it...someone a long time ago posted a quick few paragraphs on how to do it.  I copied it and put it in my notes.  Unfortunately I did not write on it who did it to give them credit.  (These instructions might be in the bookmarks...I haven't checked.)  

Her way of describing it is much better than mine...but briefly, you take the width measurement of the strip and double it for the bottom measurement, and draw your pattern piece in a trapezoid shape.  This will be the part you embroider on (if that is too small for your hoop, then keep increasing the bottom measurement until it is large enough.  I have a 5x7 and even on a size three it will fit in my hoop at the double measurement...I just use the 4x4 design size because the scale is better)

On the connecting stips, I keep the bottom measurement as is called for by Carla but decrease the top by half.  Still in a trapezoid shape.

On my Steamboat Willie Dress, I used 4 panels with designs and 4 connecting panels (black) and the dress came out nice.  On my princess dress, I am using 8 design panels and 8 connecting panels...lots more to gather on this one!

I hope that explains it in a nutshell...it is really easy to do.  If you need...I can see if I can find the original directions somewhere....or maybe the original poster can repost it!




Nini
(too many words for so early in the morning!)


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

lovestosew said:


> Cannot believe I forgot how to quote!!! I know....1st page!!!
> 
> Nancy I made the pattern for the dress , the front is 3 pc ( front and 2 side pieces) the back is shirred, the skirt pc cut on fold, and sleeves nothing too complicated
> 
> If you need the pattern let me know
> 
> Linnette


Quick quote lesson...bottom right of the current post is a button that says quote, click on that for a single quote of just that post.  Right next to it is a button with quotation marks, click on that for a multi-quote of more than one post.  It will turn red, and you can keep reading.  When you get to the end of the messages just hit the reply button, which is on the left side just after the last post, and another page will open with all your quotes ready to go.  Just don't be like me and forget you've wanted to do a multi-quote and leave without saying anything. 

Thanks so much, I'd love the pattern!  The puffy sleeves and top of the bodice front shaping intrigue me, I can't figure out how to make that work.


----------



## birdie757

Hey guys, today at Chic-fil-a if you dress up like a cow you get a free meal.  But also if you have something that is cow print you get a free entre.  Sooo....dd is going to wear her Toy Story Jessie outfit to score a free sandwich.  Those 6 cow print ruffles need to earn their keep!...lol.  I just wanted to throw that out there since I know there are several of us who have cow print toy story outfits.

All this talk about shirring has made me want to sew this afternoon.  Last time I shirred though it didn't get tight enough like usual.  I think my elastic thread is too old.  I might buy a new spool and try again.  I love making them for dd since they are so cool and comfy for the hot Florida summers.


----------



## dance2874

Thanks for all the prayers and positive thoughts. the test went well but the anesthesia was another story. He did not react well when he woke up so it was a long afternoon. Seems to be doing ok now...he was eating everything in sight when he woke up, back to normal





lovestosew said:


> Been a while since I posted... missing all my friends but between hospital stays  and having my brother sick  was not in a sewing mood...
> 
> yesterday got up with the sewing bug and decided to make a snow white dress... love how it came out, simple slip on dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is a 1 pc pattern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally  decided to try making harness for my dog miss karly , the only thing is  my boys do not want anything too girly for her , but did make her a tutu skirt, she gets a lot of attention when I take her out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



That snow white dress is so adorable! Now I need to make one! I would love the pattern if there is some way to get it to me. Simple is what I need! All the patterns I have thought to use are way too complicated for me right now.


----------



## NiniMorris

Now that 90% of the dresses for our upcoming trip are either finished or are in the works...my DD10 has decided she does not want to wear dresses!  I was so afraid this would happen, since I have been sewing since January for this trip!

My problem is BBB.  She was going to wear a nice Tiana dress.(she is bi-racial)  Tiana is her favorite princess...at the moment!  LOL  Now she wants only a top and pants.  I am stuck.  I tried to get her to compromise and wear the Tiana dress for BBB and CRT, and then change for the rest of the day...nope.  She does not want her pictures in a dress for BBB or CRT!

Her favorite color is green, so I was thinking something in greens and yellows. But I am totally clueless as to any ideas as to how it should look.  She usually has her own ideas and suggestions to add to the mix, but so far nothing!  

So, any ideas out there?  I know the answer is probably staring me in the face, I just can't see it! I was really hoping I could avoid this tween thing as long as possible...



Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

NiniMorris said:


> Now that 90% of the dresses for our upcoming trip are either finished or are in the works...my DD10 has decided she does not want to wear dresses!  I was so afraid this would happen, since I have been sewing since January for this trip!
> 
> My problem is BBB.  She was going to wear a nice Tiana dress.(she is bi-racial)  Tiana is her favorite princess...at the moment!  LOL  Now she wants only a top and pants.  I am stuck.  I tried to get her to compromise and wear the Tiana dress for BBB and CRT, and then change for the rest of the day...nope.  She does not want her pictures in a dress for BBB or CRT!
> 
> Her favorite color is green, so I was thinking something in greens and yellows. But I am totally clueless as to any ideas as to how it should look.  She usually has her own ideas and suggestions to add to the mix, but so far nothing!
> 
> So, any ideas out there?  I know the answer is probably staring me in the face, I just can't see it! I was really hoping I could avoid this tween thing as long as possible...
> 
> 
> 
> Nini




I remembered seeing a Tiana pants outfit and was able to find it by doing a search... This was by Froggy33 from this post http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34897913&postcount=217  (Hope she doesn't mind my reposting it!)






Would something like that work?


----------



## tricia

NiniMorris said:


> What a week!
> 
> Now that I 'think' we have all survived the tummy virus and all its reincarnations, I finally felt like getting back in the studio to work.  I am still working on this Princess dress(es) for Akershus; starting my second full month!
> 
> I had been stumped with a fabric choice.  I finally found something that would work (but not the fabric in my head...kwim?) This morning I used it to separate the panels.  But looking at everything together...it is looking more like a Spring/Summer  dress instead of a Christmas dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...of to therapy appointments and all that stuff I missed for the past week!
> 
> 
> Nini



OK, so what if the skirt looks springy.  That just means that she will get more use out of it.

Also, I wish you would have posted this when I was looking for patterns for a baby quilt using a jelly roll..... Oh well, I will use that idea next time. (If you don't mind)



TinkerbelleMom said:


> That was me...it was easy to do.  When I cut out the front, I made sure it was close to the selvege edge of the fabric, and then I used the rest of the width of fabric to  make the back piece, I just cut it about an inch longer than the side seam measurement so I had enough to serge and turn a narrow hem and to allow for potential crookedness (is that a word? lol) when I shirred it.  It did shrink up enough for it to be a good fit, even though it looked like lots of fabric to start out with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x4 is still way cute.  I cut my fabric too narrow by mistake when I had planned on using my 5x7 hoop on Rebecca's Easter dress, and I had to do the 4x4 instead.  I like how it turned out...this is a size 4 Simply Sweet bodice with a  stripwork skirt over a 3 layer twirl skirt to make it full without a pettiskirt.  I used every one of HeatherSue's Easter designs, this was so much fun to make!  I'll show off now, because I don't think I did back when I made it...that's about the time we disassembled the house for the new floors.



So cute.  What great use of Heathers Easter stuff.



lovestosew said:


> Been a while since I posted... missing all my friends but between hospital stays  and having my brother sick  was not in a sewing mood...
> 
> yesterday got up with the sewing bug and decided to make a snow white dress... love how it came out, simple slip on dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is a 1 pc pattern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally  decided to try making harness for my dog miss karly , the only thing is  my boys do not want anything too girly for her , but did make her a tutu skirt, she gets a lot of attention when I take her out



Snow White is great, and cute dog harnesses.


----------



## clairemolly

NaeNae said:


> I don't remember what size I finally ended up with.  I just took the 6-12month pattern and copied it at different percentages on my copy machine until I had the chest size I needed.  I still have the 91% & the 95% copies that I could measure for chest size if that would help.



Thanks!  He isn't here yet (he still has 4 more weeks to "bake") so I have no idea what size I'll need, but this is enough help for me to be able to figure it out when I get there (I think).


----------



## NiniMorris

ellenbenny said:


> I remembered seeing a Tiana pants outfit and was able to find it by doing a search... This was by Froggy33 from this post http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34897913&postcount=217  (Hope she doesn't mind my reposting it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would something like that work?



AHHHH KIDS!!!

That outfit is one that I have put in my design idea file...when I showed it to my DD she didn't like it.  She made sure I understood that she does not like th Easy Fits and only wants store bought jeans...just then she saw it and  screamed "that's IT!"  

She insists I had not shown it to her before!  Now that she has seen it in my original file...she has decided she doesn't like it as much as she did 5 minutes ago...I am pretty sure I am not going to make it through the teenage years with this one!  (it was so much easier when I was younger! There is 18 years between my two girls. LOL)


Nini


----------



## dance2874

NiniMorris said:


> AHHHH KIDS!!!
> 
> That outfit is one that I have put in my design idea file...when I showed it to my DD she didn't like it.  She made sure I understood that she does not like th Easy Fits and only wants store bought jeans...just then she saw it and  screamed "that's IT!"
> 
> She insists I had not shown it to her before!  Now that she has seen it in my original file...she has decided she doesn't like it as much as she did 5 minutes ago...I am pretty sure I am not going to make it through the teenage years with this one!  (it was so much easier when I was younger! There is 18 years between my two girls. LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini



 Sounds like my DD! Can you maybe do that top like that and embellish some jeans like the pants? Even use khaki store bought pants/capris if she will go for that.


----------



## HeatherSue

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well Friends,
> It was totally crappy day at Photoshop today.  I was in tears and everything went wrong.  I was happy not to have a quilt class today after photoshop.
> 
> I have the new shirts and matching shorts ready to go for our Disneyland trip along with our other matchy clothing I made from our spring trip to WDW.  I don't think we are missing anything and have 6 outfits to wear.
> 
> Heather, Miss Wyoming asked if we could bring our clothes from 1900, that would be the cuties I made!  I was so surprised that she wants to wear them again, in a good way.


Oh no, I hope things got better for you, April.  

That makes my day that Wyoming liked those clothes so much!  I don't blame her, you all looked so cute in the outfits!



ellenbenny said:


> I've never tried it for a baby, but I have enlarged the dolly version for a 'fat' build a bear.  I think you should be able to do it as long as you know about what chest measurment you are going for.
> 
> On this one I lengthened the sleeves as well.


That's so cute!



dance2874 said:


> Yes! She was such a sweetie!! I still see her on facebook but wonder if she is lurking here too......


Wendy doesn't strike me as the lurker type.  



NiniMorris said:


> What a week!
> 
> Now that I 'think' we have all survived the tummy virus and all its reincarnations, I finally felt like getting back in the studio to work.  I am still working on this Princess dress(es) for Akershus; starting my second full month!
> 
> I had been stumped with a fabric choice.  I finally found something that would work (but not the fabric in my head...kwim?) This morning I used it to separate the panels.  But looking at everything together...it is looking more like a Spring/Summer  dress instead of a Christmas dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I finished my baby shower gift a week early, otherwise I would be running around trying to finish up at the last minute!  Here is a look at the 3rd attempt at a gift for this little girl.  Luckily, once I had everything figured out, it came together in only 2 days start to finish.  (Of course, after I saw the pictures I realized the bottom portion didn't line up right and the pinwheels are missing half!)Over all I am happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...of to therapy appointments and all that stuff I missed for the past week!
> 
> 
> Nini



Oohh! I'm loving the princess dress so far!  That is going to be fabulous!

The quilt is beautiful! What a special gift!



The Moonk's Mom said:


>


This picture is making me long to be standing right where she is!  I miss Disney World!  



TinkerbelleMom said:


>


Aww....this is adorable!!  



lovestosew said:


>


Wow Linnette!  I love the Snow White dress!  That looks perfect!  The princess dress is so pretty, too!  You have a knack for making things look perfectly tailored!   Awww...your puppy is SOOO cute!  I want to get a yorkie one of these days!  Great job on the harnesses, too!



birdie757 said:


> Hey guys, today at Chic-fil-a if you dress up like a cow you get a free meal.  But also if you have something that is cow print you get a free entre.  Sooo....dd is going to wear her Toy Story Jessie outfit to score a free sandwich.  Those 6 cow print ruffles need to earn their keep!...lol.  I just wanted to throw that out there since I know there are several of us who have cow print toy story outfits.


Aw man!  I don't think we have one of those around here.  I could make Tessa squeeze into her Jessie jeans and Sawyer could wear his Woody vest!  



NiniMorris said:


> AHHHH KIDS!!!
> 
> That outfit is one that I have put in my design idea file...when I showed it to my DD she didn't like it.  She made sure I understood that she does not like th Easy Fits and only wants store bought jeans...just then she saw it and  screamed "that's IT!"
> 
> She insists I had not shown it to her before!  Now that she has seen it in my original file...she has decided she doesn't like it as much as she did 5 minutes ago...I am pretty sure I am not going to make it through the teenage years with this one!  (it was so much easier when I was younger! There is 18 years between my two girls. LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini


I was going to say you could cry, tell her she hurt your feelings, and then tell her she is wearing the dresses or else! But, that doesn't usually work out so well (not that I know by experience or anything).  


Maybe she would like the easy fits without the ruffle at the bottom?


----------



## snubie

mom2rtk said:


> Is there a tutorial somewhere on shirring? I think I'd like to give it a try. Any tips from the field????



http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/
Carla posted a shirring tutorial recently.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

lovestosew said:


> Been a while since I posted... missing all my friends but between hospital stays  and having my brother sick  was not in a sewing mood...
> 
> yesterday got up with the sewing bug and decided to make a snow white dress... love how it came out, simple slip on dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is a 1 pc pattern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally  decided to try making harness for my dog miss karly , the only thing is  my boys do not want anything too girly for her , but did make her a tutu skirt, she gets a lot of attention when I take her out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



I love all of your creations!!  I have to say the Snow White dress is by far my favorite though!!  So PRETTY!!  I'd love to know which pattern you used.   And I admire you for getting a dress like that finished in one day!  I'm sooooooo sloooooow.



NiniMorris said:


> AHHHH KIDS!!!
> 
> That outfit is one that I have put in my design idea file...when I showed it to my DD she didn't like it.  She made sure I understood that she does not like th Easy Fits and only wants store bought jeans...just then she saw it and  screamed "that's IT!"
> 
> She insists I had not shown it to her before!  Now that she has seen it in my original file...she has decided she doesn't like it as much as she did 5 minutes ago...I am pretty sure I am not going to make it through the teenage years with this one!  (it was so much easier when I was younger! There is 18 years between my two girls. LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini



I like what someone else said, about making the top and buying some STORE BOUGHT jeans for Miss Thang (sorry that's what I call my nieces when they are acting like Divas!) possibly embelish them with flowers or pixie dust...if that is acceptable of course 

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## aksunshine

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well...we have been back for several weeks now and I have yet to post any pics...slack!  so here goes...
> 
> First day at Epcot...just Mickey head Tee's with the kids around the world fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had other outfits that were in the works just before we left...two bowling shirts for the boys that all I had to do was add buttons...figured I could do that on the ride down.  But I forgot to add button holes...so they will have to make an apperance next year I guess!
> 
> And...this is my favorite picture of Katie and myself...she looks so grown...and wow I look like I have lost weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot...we also went on the Pirates and Pals Cruise our last night...it was so much fun!



Looks like so much fum Kim!!! Don't you just LOVE pictures that make you look thinner than you feel? LOL! How hard is the bowling shirt? How small does the pattern come? I would OVE to do that Pirate and Pals cruise!



ellenbenny said:


> I wanted to share an outfit I made for my cousin's little girl.  I love how Heather's cuties stitched out!  Jasmine is a little lower than the others.. Oops! I hope they don't notice, but it is quite obvious in the picture.   I think if I had centered her it would have been better, but I am not re-doing it now!


That is so pretty Ellen!


NiniMorris said:


> What a week!
> 
> Now that I 'think' we have all survived the tummy virus and all its reincarnations, I finally felt like getting back in the studio to work.  I am still working on this Princess dress(es) for Akershus; starting my second full month!
> 
> I had been stumped with a fabric choice.  I finally found something that would work (but not the fabric in my head...kwim?) This morning I used it to separate the panels.  But looking at everything together...it is looking more like a Spring/Summer  dress instead of a Christmas dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I finished my baby shower gift a week early, otherwise I would be running around trying to finish up at the last minute!  Here is a look at the 3rd attempt at a gift for this little girl.  Luckily, once I had everything figured out, it came together in only 2 days start to finish.  (Of course, after I saw the pictures I realized the bottom portion didn't line up right and the pinwheels are missing half!)Over all I am happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...of to therapy appointments and all that stuff I missed for the past week!
> 
> 
> Nini


I am glad you are feeling better! Yucky! That is such a cute design on the skirt. Cute quilt! Glad you were able to finish it.


TinkerbelleMom said:


> That was me...it was easy to do.  When I cut out the front, I made sure it was close to the selvege edge of the fabric, and then I used the rest of the width of fabric to  make the back piece, I just cut it about an inch longer than the side seam measurement so I had enough to serge and turn a narrow hem and to allow for potential crookedness (is that a word? lol) when I shirred it.  It did shrink up enough for it to be a good fit, even though it looked like lots of fabric to start out with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x4 is still way cute.  I cut my fabric too narrow by mistake when I had planned on using my 5x7 hoop on Rebecca's Easter dress, and I had to do the 4x4 instead.  I like how it turned out...this is a size 4 Simply Sweet bodice with a  stripwork skirt over a 3 layer twirl skirt to make it full without a pettiskirt.  I used every one of HeatherSue's Easter designs, this was so much fun to make!  I'll show off now, because I don't think I did back when I made it...that's about the time we disassembled the house for the new floors.


Love this!!! Very pretty!


lovestosew said:


> Been a while since I posted... missing all my friends but between hospital stays  and having my brother sick  was not in a sewing mood...
> 
> yesterday got up with the sewing bug and decided to make a snow white dress... love how it came out, simple slip on dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is a 1 pc pattern...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


That Snow White dress is gorgeous Linnette!!! And Miss Karly looks snazy!!!!


snubie said:


> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/
> Carla posted a shirring tutorial recently.


I have never shirred...someday maybe...


----------



## birdie757

HeatherSue said:


> Aw man!  I don't think we have one of those around here.  I could make Tessa squeeze into her Jessie jeans and Sawyer could wear his Woody vest!


That is too bad!  We just got back and the people made a big deal out of her outfit and gave her a free kids meal!  I was just expecting a sandwich at the most.  They also gave her a hat and took her picture with the cow and the store manager.  They say you have to be in "full costume" on their press releases for the free meal but at least at our store they were being much more flexible with kids and that rule...especially kids who made their own outfit by making construction paper spots and sticking them on their white clothes and hand drawing paper masks.


----------



## tracipierce

Hi Ladies,

was wondering if I could pick your brains?
In a couple of weeks when I finish work for the summer, I wanted to get started on DD8's customs for our trip.  Only trouble is our trip isn't until Christmas.  I have already built up my stash of fabrics and have my eye on some of heather's designs, but what is really puzzling me is the weather.

Normally I know I'm fine with sleeveless/short sleeved outfits, but what the heck do I do in winter?  Here in the UK it is FREEZING in December, but what is it like in Florida?  I have tried to do a bit of research about average temps etc, and I've found all kinds of temps recorded from 50 - 70 degrees.  Now 70 degrees is the same as our summer, so I'm scared of doing long sleeved tops and her being too hot in the parks.

I've also gone through old threads looking for pics and also got lots of conflicting info, some children are wearing sleeveless christmas outfits, some have got fleeces on 

For those of you who have been to WDW at christmastime, please could you give me some advice?

 so much


----------



## lovestosew

ok, my kids will be so mad at me but have to post these pics , 
















and looking sexy!!!






Linnette


----------



## lovesdumbo

tracipierce said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> was wondering if I could pick your brains?
> In a couple of weeks when I finish work for the summer, I wanted to get started on DD8's customs for our trip.  Only trouble is our trip isn't until Christmas.  I have already built up my stash of fabrics and have my eye on some of heather's designs, but what is really puzzling me is the weather.
> 
> Normally I know I'm fine with sleeveless/short sleeved outfits, but what the heck do I do in winter?  Here in the UK it is FREEZING in December, but what is it like in Florida?  I have tried to do a bit of research about average temps etc, and I've found all kinds of temps recorded from 50 - 70 degrees.  Now 70 degrees is the same as our summer, so I'm scared of doing long sleeved tops and her being too hot in the parks.
> 
> I've also gone through old threads looking for pics and also got lots of conflicting info, some children are wearing sleeveless christmas outfits, some have got fleeces on
> 
> For those of you who have been to WDW at christmastime, please could you give me some advice?
> 
> so much



December can range from temps in the 30s to temps in the 80s. I've been on several trips with both extreems on the same trip.  I would make things that she could wear long sleeves/leggings under.


----------



## lovesdumbo

lovestosew said:


> Linnette



She's beautiful!!!

LOVE your Snow White also!!!!

Sorry things have been rough for you.  Hope they are improving!


----------



## livndisney

tracipierce said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> was wondering if I could pick your brains?
> In a couple of weeks when I finish work for the summer, I wanted to get started on DD8's customs for our trip.  Only trouble is our trip isn't until Christmas.  I have already built up my stash of fabrics and have my eye on some of heather's designs, but what is really puzzling me is the weather.
> 
> Normally I know I'm fine with sleeveless/short sleeved outfits, but what the heck do I do in winter?  Here in the UK it is FREEZING in December, but what is it like in Florida?  I have tried to do a bit of research about average temps etc, and I've found all kinds of temps recorded from 50 - 70 degrees.  Now 70 degrees is the same as our summer, so I'm scared of doing long sleeved tops and her being too hot in the parks.
> 
> I've also gone through old threads looking for pics and also got lots of conflicting info, some children are wearing sleeveless christmas outfits, some have got fleeces on
> 
> For those of you who have been to WDW at christmastime, please could you give me some advice?
> 
> so much



As someone who lives at Disney-we do layers in DEC. Simply sweets are great because you can add long sleeve tees. You can also add leggings if you need to. On the same token you can do a short sleeve tee and add a long sleeve underneath. We do lots of skirts and short sleeves and add as needed.


----------



## froggy33

ellenbenny said:


> I remembered seeing a Tiana pants outfit and was able to find it by doing a search... This was by Froggy33 from this post http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34897913&postcount=217  (Hope she doesn't mind my reposting it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would something like that work?





dance2874 said:


> Sounds like my DD! Can you maybe do that top like that and embellish some jeans like the pants? Even use khaki store bought pants/capris if she will go for that.



I was going to post/suggest the exact same things! (That was my custom - thanks for posting it!!!)

As long as it won't be too hot when you go, I would also do the jeans.  I can maybe see why older girls don't like the easy fits.  But maybe you could do some Princess/Frog Tiana applique on the jeans??


----------



## ireland_nicole

Nini;
I think I must be a bad mom, because I'm mean.  I always ask my kids before I make something if it's what they want, and sketch out or show them a pic of the pattern, etc.  After it's made- dude, ya wear it or ya don't go to the event;  so my way of managing it would be to say, sure sweetie- I understand; I'll just go cancel the CRT and BBB appointments, i'm sure some girl out there is goingto be super appreciative of the open ressie!


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> Nini;
> I think I must be a bad mom, because I'm mean.  I always ask my kids before I make something if it's what they want, and sketch out or show them a pic of the pattern, etc.  After it's made- dude, ya wear it or ya don't go to the event;  so my way of managing it would be to say, sure sweetie- I understand; I'll just go cancel the CRT and BBB appointments, i'm sure some girl out there is goingto be super appreciative of the open ressie!



LOL!!!

That is EXACTLY what my first response was!

Unfortunately, it is not just her, it is my GD2 as well.  I wouldn't dare cancel one and not the other!  I knew her tastes would probably change from January to November...and on most of her dresses, I had a 'reserve' plan in the back of my mind.  It will not be as cute to have matching dresses for both girls, but truthfully, I'm beginning to doubt the ones I've already made are even going to fit!

I'm just a bit stumped on the Tiana....and truthfully I am still SURPRISED that she *WANTS* to do it! 



...and the Miss Thang comment....she gets that a lot too!  She is officially 10 going on 14.  Sheesh!


Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

tracipierce said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> was wondering if I could pick your brains?
> In a couple of weeks when I finish work for the summer, I wanted to get started on DD8's customs for our trip.  Only trouble is our trip isn't until Christmas.  I have already built up my stash of fabrics and have my eye on some of heather's designs, but what is really puzzling me is the weather.
> 
> Normally I know I'm fine with sleeveless/short sleeved outfits, but what the heck do I do in winter?  Here in the UK it is FREEZING in December, but what is it like in Florida?  I have tried to do a bit of research about average temps etc, and I've found all kinds of temps recorded from 50 - 70 degrees.  Now 70 degrees is the same as our summer, so I'm scared of doing long sleeved tops and her being too hot in the parks.
> 
> I've also gone through old threads looking for pics and also got lots of conflicting info, some children are wearing sleeveless christmas outfits, some have got fleeces on
> 
> For those of you who have been to WDW at christmastime, please could you give me some advice?
> 
> so much



I live in FL, about an hour away from WDW, so my weather is very similar to any given day there.  What your research shows you is correct, we can vary in December from warm enough to swim (even for locals!) to wanting mittens.  The advice on layers you've already been given is the best I can offer too.  My youngest has to be dressed to play outside at school every day, her summer and winter wardrobe only vary in what goes under the dresses she likes to wear...she has many Simply Sweets, and wears everything from nothing to a turtleneck under it, and leggings if needed.  Her outdoor coat is a hooded sweatshirt, with a windbreaker over it on cold, breezy days.  I'm sure we won't get nearly as cold as you're used to, but we might get rain.  The one good thing about FL cold is it rarely lasts more than a few days...we'll get a cold snap and then its back in the 60's!  You can always carry a backpack to carry the extra layers that will probably need to come and go as the day warms and cools.  That's what we do.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Linnette!!!   Ok, so the boys may get mad, but it's not as if you dressed *them *in the bikini!!!  I think she's darling.  I'll have to share her pics with my friend.  She has a yorkie too, his name is Frodo...and he's actually her grand-dog, she's only supposed to keep him until her DD graduates from college, but he's so sweet I don't think she wants to give him back.


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> That is EXACTLY what my first response was!
> 
> Unfortunately, it is not just her, it is my GD2 as well.  I wouldn't dare cancel one and not the other!  I knew her tastes would probably change from January to November...and on most of her dresses, I had a 'reserve' plan in the back of my mind.  It will not be as cute to have matching dresses for both girls, but truthfully, I'm beginning to doubt the ones I've already made are even going to fit!
> 
> I'm just a bit stumped on the Tiana....and truthfully I am still SURPRISED that she *WANTS* to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the Miss Thang comment....she gets that a lot too!  She is officially 10 going on 14.  Sheesh!
> 
> 
> Nini



Kirsta's 9, and she will do customs in Disney. But you know, what goes on in Disney stays in Disney. She won't wear them when we get home. She already knows she wants a Mary Poppins for next trip. 

Tiana isn't a "racial" Princess. I saw tons of little blond haired girls in Tiana dresses. And boy did she have a looonnnnggg line. We loved meeting her in the gazebo and the whole area was so nice. Then the next day, we were bummed, when we walked by, the Prince was there with her. 

I'd go for the top first, then see if she changes her mind on the bottoms. If not, embellish some jeans or khakis. What else could you do?


----------



## dance2874

lovestosew said:


> ok, my kids will be so mad at me but have to post these pics ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and looking sexy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



I love it!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

TinkerbelleMom said:


> 4x4 is still way cute.  I cut my fabric too narrow by mistake when I had planned on using my 5x7 hoop on Rebecca's Easter dress, and I had to do the 4x4 instead.  I like how it turned out...this is a size 4 Simply Sweet bodice with a  stripwork skirt over a 3 layer twirl skirt to make it full without a pettiskirt.  I used every one of HeatherSue's Easter designs, this was so much fun to make!  I'll show off now, because I don't think I did back when I made it...that's about the time we disassembled the house for the new floors.




Thanks for showing this, it gives me a good idea what my princesses will look like....now just to get sewing.  Summer took forever for us to get, so now that it is here we are hitting the beach and the pool  I have been really wanted to try out all my designs and new machine...maybe I can get alittle playing in this weekend before we go camping on Monday


----------



## erikawolf2004

ellenbenny said:


> Would something like that work?



This is adorable and would be great on a tween with jeans.


----------



## erikawolf2004

lovestosew said:


> Linnette



Love Love Love this dress...so cute!!!  Your dog is adorable also...we are thinking of getting a Yorkie.


----------



## aksunshine

Hey all! I finally finished a "Give" project!!! I posted it and hope to get the addy tonigt so I can go mail it in the morning.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Weather.com gives pretty good forecasts for weather 10 days in advance.   

We've been the past two Decembers and I say be prepared for layers also.  Mostly my DH wears khaki's and short sleeve polos.  I wear capris and short sleeve tops.  DD wears skorts/capris/leggings with short sleeves and son wears khaki/shorts/jeans with short sleeve shirts.  I have taken one long sleeve shirt for everyone each year that usually gets worn on the coldest day.  We also take a Disney hoodie for each of us.   On the colder mornings we wear the hoodie and usually can stick them in the backpack by noon.   Some days were so warm we never even took them with us.   Last year there were a few days where it was in the upper 80s and 90s.   VERY HOT for December.  

When I do customs for the kids I usually make them short sleeve or sleeveless knowing we can add shirts and leggings under it to make it work for the weather!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I have booked the Fantasmic Dessert party for my family as a surprise and now I want to make something for them to wear related to Fantasmic.

I have 1 day to make 4 shirts, but that isn't a problem the problem is what to make?

Help, what is fantasmic related in applique with a design that is already digitized?

1 day till Disneyland.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

lovestosew said:


> ok, my kids will be so mad at me but have to post these pics ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and looking sexy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Ok, that just made me spit coke all over the screen.  How cute is that little dog!  Love it to pieces.


----------



## Octoberbabiesrus

You ladies are so talented! I will surely be picking your brains soon enough!


----------



## ellenbenny

MinnieVanMom said:


> I have booked the Fantasmic Dessert party for my family as a surprise and now I want to make something for them to wear related to Fantasmic.
> 
> I have 1 day to make 4 shirts, but that isn't a problem the problem is what to make?
> 
> Help, what is fantasmic related in applique with a design that is already digitized?
> 
> 1 day till Disneyland.



There is a sorcerer mickey design on etsy...


----------



## RMAMom

TinkerbelleMom said:


> The skirt is similar to Carla C's stripwork pattern, but you don't need to buy that to make this if you don't have it already.  All I did was decide how long I wanted the skirt, cut that length from each fabric (solid yellow and bunny print) and then cut it into 6 equal pieces across the width.  Which was my mistake that lead to the pieces being too narrow for the 5x7 hoop.  When I finished the embroidery, I sewed them together, alternating bunny print and embroidered pieces.  From there it was just like making a Simply Sweet.





NiniMorris said:


> I started with the Stripwork pattern and then made some modifications to it...someone a long time ago posted a quick few paragraphs on how to do it.  I copied it and put it in my notes.  Unfortunately I did not write on it who did it to give them credit.  (These instructions might be in the bookmarks...I haven't checked.)
> 
> Her way of describing it is much better than mine...but briefly, you take the width measurement of the strip and double it for the bottom measurement, and draw your pattern piece in a trapezoid shape.  This will be the part you embroider on (if that is too small for your hoop, then keep increasing the bottom measurement until it is large enough.  I have a 5x7 and even on a size three it will fit in my hoop at the double measurement...I just use the 4x4 design size because the scale is better)
> 
> On the connecting stips, I keep the bottom measurement as is called for by Carla but decrease the top by half.  Still in a trapezoid shape.
> 
> On my Steamboat Willie Dress, I used 4 panels with designs and 4 connecting panels (black) and the dress came out nice.  On my princess dress, I am using 8 design panels and 8 connecting panels...lots more to gather on this one!
> 
> I hope that explains it in a nutshell...it is really easy to do.  If you need...I can see if I can find the original directions somewhere....or maybe the original poster can repost it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini
> (too many words for so early in the morning!)




Thanks so much for the help, I am trying to come up with ideas for our trip and I love the panels with applique I just had no idea how to begin.


----------



## ConnieB

NiniMorris said:


> Now that 90% of the dresses for our upcoming trip are either finished or are in the works...my DD10 has decided she does not want to wear dresses!  I was so afraid this would happen, since I have been sewing since January for this trip!
> 
> My problem is BBB.  She was going to wear a nice Tiana dress.(she is bi-racial)  Tiana is her favorite princess...at the moment!  LOL  Now she wants only a top and pants.  I am stuck.  I tried to get her to compromise and wear the Tiana dress for BBB and CRT, and then change for the rest of the day...nope.  She does not want her pictures in a dress for BBB or CRT!
> 
> Her favorite color is green, so I was thinking something in greens and yellows. But I am totally clueless as to any ideas as to how it should look.  She usually has her own ideas and suggestions to add to the mix, but so far nothing!
> 
> So, any ideas out there?  I know the answer is probably staring me in the face, I just can't see it! I was really hoping I could avoid this tween thing as long as possible...
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



How about a compromise...a top but made to look like Tiana's dress?   My girls are full fledged teens (just turned 14) and we actually have an opposite problem....they want me to make them a million dresses.  Problem is that our lifestyle doesn't fit with wearing dresses every day...and wearing dresses at Disney is not a great thing for a teen....but they see all these cute dress things and want them!  Drat you Disbo folks, lol (just kidding....I show them all the dresses so obviously it's MY fault, and I wouldn't have it any other way).  

Anyway...so we're working on some patterns to make the outfit resemble a favorite princess (and a few other characters too) but making them in longish (down to their behind) shirts to be worn over jeans....a few will probably need to be a bit long (top of thighs maybe) and we might just do leggings for that.   

I'm just glad that they still will let me sew clothes for them....so many of my friends have tweens/teens that won't even consider it, and I've got them begging me to spend less time on the computer and more in the sewing room.  

Now if only my skills matched their desires!


----------



## ConnieB

tracipierce said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> was wondering if I could pick your brains?
> In a couple of weeks when I finish work for the summer, I wanted to get started on DD8's customs for our trip.  Only trouble is our trip isn't until Christmas.  I have already built up my stash of fabrics and have my eye on some of heather's designs, but what is really puzzling me is the weather.
> 
> Normally I know I'm fine with sleeveless/short sleeved outfits, but what the heck do I do in winter?  Here in the UK it is FREEZING in December, but what is it like in Florida?  I have tried to do a bit of research about average temps etc, and I've found all kinds of temps recorded from 50 - 70 degrees.  Now 70 degrees is the same as our summer, so I'm scared of doing long sleeved tops and her being too hot in the parks.
> 
> I've also gone through old threads looking for pics and also got lots of conflicting info, some children are wearing sleeveless christmas outfits, some have got fleeces on
> 
> For those of you who have been to WDW at christmastime, please could you give me some advice?
> 
> so much



The worst part is that that 50 to 70 degree weather can all be in the SAME day....high 50's in the morning rolling into 70's (and sometimes 80s) during the day and dipping back to 50s and sometimes even a little below after the sun goes down.   We went into Le Cellier around 6pm one night wearing short sleeves and the girls were in shorts....came out to a wind that ripped right through you....ran, literally ran, to our car (thank heavens for AAA parking no waiting for a tram!).  The rental car had one of those outside temp gauges...it was 43 degrees!!   

My suggestion.....make the items with the intent to wear a shirt underneath (or the ability to add one if needed)....and then bring along shirts in both long and short sleeves.   I'm lucky I think 50 degrees is just fine for short sleeves, but my skinny girls shiver and chatter teeth, lol....so we generally start the day with long sleeves, change to short until evening and then back again.   

Oh how I wish we had 70's in the summer....today was 114 but thankfully we're supposed to have our first monsoon rain this weekend so it should be closer to the 100's early next week.   But it won't drop below 100 until September, lol.   90's at night is our norm here in Arizona.


----------



## dance2874

MinnieVanMom said:


> I have booked the Fantasmic Dessert party for my family as a surprise and now I want to make something for them to wear related to Fantasmic.
> 
> I have 1 day to make 4 shirts, but that isn't a problem the problem is what to make?
> 
> Help, what is fantasmic related in applique with a design that is already digitized?
> 
> 1 day till Disneyland.


I say sorcerer Mickey too! That would be so cute!



OK, I have to ask. Does anyone else do this- I love to buy the patterns and the fabric but then by the time I do all that I feel too lazy to actually start sewing! I have about 4 or 5 projects here with all the supplies and here I sit not working on them, lol! Instead I am still shopping for fabric and appliques for more projects!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ellenbenny said:


> There is a sorcerer mickey design on etsy...





dance2874 said:


> I say sorcerer Mickey too! That would be so cute!



All I can find is the basic black head with a hat, is that what you are thinking about?


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Has anyone made the Carly bubble romper from ycmt? Ready to make one but wanted to know if the pattern runs true to size before I cut the fabric!


----------



## ellenbenny

MinnieVanMom said:


> All I can find is the basic black head with a hat, is that what you are thinking about?



Search fantasia on etsy.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ellenbenny said:


> Try this link:  Fantasia Mickey


You are just an Angel!  Thanks that is what I wanted yet could not find in the search.


----------



## ellenbenny

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Has anyone made the Carly bubble romper from ycmt? Ready to make one but wanted to know if the pattern runs true to size before I cut the fabric!



I made the 3 month size as a gift and the baby is now about 2 1/2 months old and they said he should grow into it soon.  So I guess that means it is fairly true to size.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ok, now that I am less $20, I have Malificent for DD, Sorcerer Mickey for DS, DH and I will wear the black mickey heads with the blue hat.

I can do the two hard shirts and then whip out the heads.  4 shirts in 1 day, yes I can do, and pack, and clean, and.....


----------



## livndisney

dance2874 said:


> I say sorcerer Mickey too! That would be so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I have to ask. Does anyone else do this- I love to buy the patterns and the fabric but then by the time I do all that I feel too lazy to actually start sewing! I have about 4 or 5 projects here with all the supplies and here I sit not working on them, lol! Instead I am still shopping for fabric and appliques for more projects!



4 or 5 is GOOD! I have BOXES of fabric and patterns I have not touched. That is not including the box of "started" projects that I have not finished.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

You are all so talented! I have three very little ones, so my sewing time is quite limited. If I had more time I would love to sew more!

I have a question for all you embroiders.... I have the 1500D, but I do not have any software, if I want to buy a font to use, how does that work? Can I even do that? Do you transfer over all the letters you need and then arrange them on the screen the way you want? Or do you have to have the PE Design or similar software? I appreciate your help!


----------



## NaeNae

I SHIRRED AND IT WORKED!
I've been afraid to try shirring, especially on my good machine.  I didn't want to risk messing up the tension.  I had my old Kenmore serviced and I shirred on it.  Woo Hoo


----------



## livndisney

NaeNae said:


> I SHIRRED AND IT WORKED!
> I've been afraid to try shirring, especially on my good machine.  I didn't want to risk messing up the tension.  I had my old Kenmore serviced and I shirred on it.  Woo Hoo



YEAH!!!!! Good for you!!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

MyDisneyTrio said:


> You are all so talented! I have three very little ones, so my sewing time is quite limited. If I had more time I would love to sew more!
> 
> I have a question for all you embroiders.... I have the 1500D, but I do not have any software, if I want to buy a font to use, how does that work? Can I even do that? Do you transfer over all the letters you need and then arrange them on the screen the way you want? Or do you have to have the PE Design or similar software? I appreciate your help!



Assuming you mean the Brother 1500d....I have the 750d so I would imagine they are similar if not identical.  The format brother uses for designs is PES.  You can purchase any font you want from any source as long as it is in the PES format.   If you purchase the design online the vendor will normally email you the file.  Save it to your computer. I then use PE Design to arrange the individual letters into a name/phrase/add a design and save that file.  I save mine designs to my laptop so I then carry my laptop to my sewing room and connect the laptop to the machine via the USB cable.  

I then transfer my saved file to my machine (following the screen prompts) and start stitching.   

I think there are some other programs -- besides PE Design -- that aren't as expensive that also allow you to combine fonts/designs.   I also have Monogram Wizard Plus.  It has 55 fonts and allows you to combine/resize/etc any of them within that program -- you can't import new fonts unless they are Monogram Wizard ones. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## t-beri

NaeNae said:


> I SHIRRED AND IT WORKED!
> I've been afraid to try shirring, especially on my good machine.  I didn't want to risk messing up the tension.  I had my old Kenmore serviced and I shirred on it.  Woo Hoo



I saw! Very cool. I'll dance for you Kathy 

TODAY IS JULY 10th!!! VIOLET'S FIRST BIRTHDAY! and the day I'm going to pick a winner for my give away at T-Beri Blogs
  So come by later tonight (after 5 pm) and check out my update and see who won.


----------



## llaxton

Is available again on Amazon


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NaeNae said:


> I SHIRRED AND IT WORKED!
> I've been afraid to try shirring, especially on my good machine.  I didn't want to risk messing up the tension.  I had my old Kenmore serviced and I shirred on it.  Woo Hoo


Yeah, oh please show pictures later, I would love to see them.


----------



## tracipierce

Thanks sooooo much for the replies everyone! 

Wow the weather really is complicated   OMG I cannot imagine the weather being 114 degrees, how on earth do you cope with that? Does everyone have air conditioning?  The worst thing about hot weather here (not that we ever get that hot) is that not many places in Europe have air conditioning.  My DD18 is currently on holiday in Malia in Greece and she says its unbearable, she can't sleep at night because the hotel doesn't have aircon.  She's been spoiled with our trips to Disney, used to coming back to a super cool hotel room!

I had my heart set on a Feliz for Christmas day dinner at CRT, but hadn't thought to bring along a long sleeved top to go underneath it, so thanks for the tip :  Now I'm gonna have to go and search for the pattern.

The rest of the outfits,  I planned on doing different twirl skirts, teamed with appliqued tops, which was what really got me in a dither, didn't want to have to applique two tops for each skirt (one long sleeved one short) IYKWIM? I even toyed with the idea of doing long sleeved and cutting them off if it got too hot,,,  yep I think I was getting a little crazy there.

I like the idea of putting a plain long sleeved underneath the short sleeved, and I might do a couple of fleece jackets for the night-time.

Now I have 2 yards of the fabulous black fabric with scenes from MK, you know the one... I'm a bit of a loss as what to do with it, was thinking of some kind of twirl dress, but I'm not sure, to be honest, the thought of cutting into it kind of scares me lol.  Does anyone have any good ideas?

Also, does anyone know of a website that I can get cheap plain t-shirts from that will ship overseas?  There are a couple of websites in the UK, but they only seem to have white t-shirts and I can get them anywhere,  would love a range of colours.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

dance2874 said:


> OK, I have to ask. Does anyone else do this- I love to buy the patterns and the fabric but then by the time I do all that I feel too lazy to actually start sewing! I have about 4 or 5 projects here with all the supplies and here I sit not working on them, lol! Instead I am still shopping for fabric and appliques for more projects!


Are you talking about me?  I do the same thing!  I've got at least that many things to do here.  I've even banned myself from shopping for more until I do something with what I've got, and it doesnt help a bit.  I know I'm not alone...I've got bags and bags of fabric from a friend who quit sewing and then gave it all to me.  It was all large pieces of coordinating fabric for Daisy Kingdom dresses back when they were popular but it cost a small fortune to get all the supplies.  Yea, I never did anything with them either. lol 




NaeNae said:


> I SHIRRED AND IT WORKED!
> I've been afraid to try shirring, especially on my good machine.  I didn't want to risk messing up the tension.  I had my old Kenmore serviced and I shirred on it.  Woo Hoo



Good job!  The first time is always the hardest, it will never scare you again!


----------



## tracipierce

dance2874 said:


> OK, I have to ask. Does anyone else do this- I love to buy the patterns and the fabric but then by the time I do all that I feel too lazy to actually start sewing! I have about 4 or 5 projects here with all the supplies and here I sit not working on them, lol! Instead I am still shopping for fabric and appliques for more projects!



Oh my gosh yes!  I get a real buzz from finding nice fabric, appliques, embroideries and patterns, I have tons of stuff stashed away, but really have to give myself a kick in the butt to get on with anything.  I plan to spend my summer holidays on projects, but whether I will stick to the plan is another thing


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

tracipierce said:


> Thanks sooooo much for the replies everyone!
> 
> Wow the weather really is complicated   OMG I cannot imagine the weather being 114 degrees, how on earth do you cope with that? Does everyone have air conditioning?  The worst thing about hot weather here (not that we ever get that hot) is that not many places in Europe have air conditioning.  My DD18 is currently on holiday in Malia in Greece and she says its unbearable, she can't sleep at night because the hotel doesn't have aircon.  She's been spoiled with our trips to Disney, used to coming back to a super cool hotel room!
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a website that I can get cheap plain t-shirts from that will ship overseas?  There are a couple of websites in the UK, but they only seem to have white t-shirts and I can get them anywhere,  would love a range of colours.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


Here in the south everywhere has AC.  My friends up north thought I was crazy for moving here, but sometimes it gets hotter there than here, and even though its only a few days, they aren't equipped to handle it like we are.  

I just checked the t-shirt site I use, but unfortunately it wont ship overseas.


----------



## clhemsath

They're here!  The Jennifer Paganelli fabrics I ordered from fabric.com and they are so pretty I am scared to cut them up.  AND I almost took a picture of my dryer with all of them in there when I opened the door.  How crazy is that?!?!


----------



## ncmomof2

lovestosew said:


> Linnette




Awesome job!!

I have been sewing some lately (I am trying to get myself ready to start the trip dresses I need to make).


Here are two portrait peasants.











Here is DD's birthday dress.  I make it without a pattern, while she was sleeping   So, it does not fit perfect but she likes it!  It uses one of Heather wonderful designs!


----------



## HeatherSue

aksunshine said:


> Looks like so much fum Kim!!! Don't you just LOVE pictures that make you look thinner than you feel?


She's been working her little butt off, so I'm pretty sure she really did lose a lot of weight!  YAY KIM!! 



birdie757 said:


> That is too bad!  We just got back and the people made a big deal out of her outfit and gave her a free kids meal!  I was just expecting a sandwich at the most.  They also gave her a hat and took her picture with the cow and the store manager.  They say you have to be in "full costume" on their press releases for the free meal but at least at our store they were being much more flexible with kids and that rule...especially kids who made their own outfit by making construction paper spots and sticking them on their white clothes and hand drawing paper masks.


That sounds like fun!  So cute that she made her own outfit!! 




lovestosew said:


> Linnette


SOOO cute!!!  But, she could really use a bikini wax! 



aksunshine said:


> Hey all! I finally finished a "Give" project!!! I posted it and hope to get the addy tonigt so I can go mail it in the morning.


If you ever need an address in a hurry, you can e-mail me.  My address is on all of the gives I host and on facebook. I check my e-mail all the time since I'm always sending out etsy orders.  But, I just sent the address to you on facebook.

Posting on here isn't a good way to get the address, because we're likely to  miss it.  I posted directions on how to PM someone on the Big Give board, too.  

BTW, I LOVE the dress you made!



Octoberbabiesrus said:


> You ladies are so talented! I will surely be picking your brains soon enough!



Hey, are you new here?  If so, !!



ConnieB said:


> Anyway...so we're working on some patterns to make the outfit resemble a favorite princess (and a few other characters too) but making them in longish (down to their behind) shirts to be worn over jeans....a few will probably need to be a bit long (top of thighs maybe) and we might just do leggings for that.
> 
> I'm just glad that they still will let me sew clothes for them....so many of my friends have tweens/teens that won't even consider it, and I've got them begging me to spend less time on the computer and more in the sewing room.
> 
> Now if only my skills matched their desires!


I think it's awesome that your girls want to wear princess outfits!!  It's sad when kids act like they're adults! 



dance2874 said:


> OK, I have to ask. Does anyone else do this- I love to buy the patterns and the fabric but then by the time I do all that I feel too lazy to actually start sewing! I have about 4 or 5 projects here with all the supplies and here I sit not working on them, lol! Instead I am still shopping for fabric and appliques for more projects!


ALL the time!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, now that I am less $20, I have Malificent for DD, Sorcerer Mickey for DS, DH and I will wear the black mickey heads with the blue hat.
> 
> I can do the two hard shirts and then whip out the heads.  4 shirts in 1 day, yes I can do, and pack, and clean, and.....


You can do it!!  



NaeNae said:


> I SHIRRED AND IT WORKED!
> I've been afraid to try shirring, especially on my good machine.  I didn't want to risk messing up the tension.  I had my old Kenmore serviced and I shirred on it.  Woo Hoo


All right!!!!  


t-beri said:


> I saw! Very cool. I'll dance for you Kathy
> 
> TODAY IS JULY 10th!!! VIOLET'S FIRST BIRTHDAY! and the day I'm going to pick a winner for my give away at T-Beri Blogs
> So come by later tonight (after 5 pm) and check out my update and see who won.


Happy birthday, Violet!!!





I can't believe it's been a year already!  It seems like just yesterday you told me you were pregnant!




tracipierce said:


> Thanks sooooo much for the replies everyone!
> 
> Wow the weather really is complicated   OMG I cannot imagine the weather being 114 degrees, how on earth do you cope with that? Does everyone have air conditioning?  The worst thing about hot weather here (not that we ever get that hot) is that not many places in Europe have air conditioning.  My DD18 is currently on holiday in Malia in Greece and she says its unbearable, she can't sleep at night because the hotel doesn't have aircon.  She's been spoiled with our trips to Disney, used to coming back to a super cool hotel room!
> 
> I had my heart set on a Feliz for Christmas day dinner at CRT, but hadn't thought to bring along a long sleeved top to go underneath it, so thanks for the tip   Now I'm gonna have to go and search for the pattern.
> 
> The rest of the outfits,  I planned on doing different twirl skirts, teamed with appliqued tops, which was what really got me in a dither, didn't want to have to applique two tops for each skirt (one long sleeved one short) IYKWIM? I even toyed with the idea of doing long sleeved and cutting them off if it got too hot,,,  yep I think I was getting a little crazy there.
> 
> I like the idea of putting a plain long sleeved underneath the short sleeved, and I might do a couple of fleece jackets for the night-time.
> 
> Now I have 2 yards of the fabulous black fabric with scenes from MK, you know the one... I'm a bit of a loss as what to do with it, was thinking of some kind of twirl dress, but I'm not sure, to be honest, the thought of cutting into it kind of scares me lol.  Does anyone have any good ideas?
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a website that I can get cheap plain t-shirts from that will ship overseas?  There are a couple of websites in the UK, but they only seem to have white t-shirts and I can get them anywhere,  would love a range of colours.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


I just wanted to make sure that you're also bringing winter coats, hats, gloves, etc... Yes, we have been to Florida in December when those things were necessary!  This is coming from a Michigan girl where it routinely gets below zero in the winter.  Hopefully you won't need them this year, though!


----------



## clhemsath

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is DD's birthday dress.  I make it without a pattern, while she was sleeping   So, it does not fit perfect but she likes it!  It uses one of Heather wonderful designs!



Great job.  That is too cute!


----------



## dance2874

livndisney said:


> 4 or 5 is GOOD! I have BOXES of fabric and patterns I have not touched. That is not including the box of "started" projects that I have not finished.


OK, I was digging through my piles last night and I found about 5 projects I started back in 2007 for DD. Too bad they wont fit her now! I also counted 10 projects waiting for me to finish for our Sept trip. I better get to work!




ncmomof2 said:


> Awesome job!!
> 
> I have been sewing some lately (I am trying to get myself ready to start the trip dresses I need to make).
> 
> 
> Here are two portrait peasants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD's birthday dress.  I make it without a pattern, while she was sleeping   So, it does not fit perfect but she likes it!  It uses one of Heather wonderful designs!


Those are so adorable! LOVE the ice cream cone dress.


I promised myself no more shopping.... but I am making one more trip today. I am searching for a foot for my machine to do rolled hems and one to do ruffles. I am hoping that is all I come home with!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

lovestosew said:


> Been a while since I posted... missing all my friends but between hospital stays  and having my brother sick  was not in a sewing mood...
> 
> yesterday got up with the sewing bug and decided to make a snow white dress... love how it came out, simple slip on dress



I LOVE them!  That Snow White is just beautiful.  I'd love a copy of the pattern too, if you don't mind.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

NiniMorris said:


> What a week!
> 
> I had been stumped with a fabric choice.  I finally found something that would work (but not the fabric in my head...kwim?) This morning I used it to separate the panels.  But looking at everything together...it is looking more like a Spring/Summer  dress instead of a Christmas dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I finished my baby shower gift a week early, otherwise I would be running around trying to finish up at the last minute!  Here is a look at the 3rd attempt at a gift for this little girl.  Luckily, once I had everything figured out, it came together in only 2 days start to finish.  (Of course, after I saw the pictures I realized the bottom portion didn't line up right and the pinwheels are missing half!)Over all I am happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Do you need it to scream Christmas?  I think the dress is nice the way it is.

And, quilting can be a pain sometimes - come up with a great pattern and then don't have enough fabric to complete the repeat!  Lovely quilt, though.  Seems like more and more are coming over to quilting!  I'm a quilter first and garmet maker second, myself.



tracipierce said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> was wondering if I could pick your brains?
> In a couple of weeks when I finish work for the summer, I wanted to get started on DD8's customs for our trip.  Only trouble is our trip isn't until Christmas.  I have already built up my stash of fabrics and have my eye on some of heather's designs, but what is really puzzling me is the weather.
> 
> I've also gone through old threads looking for pics and also got lots of conflicting info, some children are wearing sleeveless christmas outfits, some have got fleeces on
> 
> For those of you who have been to WDW at christmastime, please could you give me some advice?
> 
> so much



You've already gotten loads of advice on the weather, and as a former Floridian it's all true.  I just wanted to weigh in on the customs front - some are having issues with DDs changing their minds on outfits - my daughter insists she's now 'casual girl' and some of the outfits I'd made her in the past will never pass muster these days. 



NiniMorris said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> That is EXACTLY what my first response was!
> 
> Unfortunately, it is not just her, it is my GD2 as well.  I wouldn't dare cancel one and not the other!  I knew her tastes would probably change from January to November...and on most of her dresses, I had a 'reserve' plan in the back of my mind.  It will not be as cute to have matching dresses for both girls, but truthfully, I'm beginning to doubt the ones I've already made are even going to fit!
> 
> I'm just a bit stumped on the Tiana....and truthfully I am still SURPRISED that she *WANTS* to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the Miss Thang comment....she gets that a lot too!  She is officially 10 going on 14.  Sheesh!
> 
> 
> Nini



So?  Cancel one and not the other.  

I love the Tiana that someone else posted, but DD won't wear anything over the top - never has - and we'd put it over a pair of more tailored capris or a pair of jeans or bermudas.  (Blasphemy, but not a fan of the easy fits here.)  

I'm beat - DD has a 50s themed daddy/daughter bowling party today with her Brownie troop and they have to dress 50s style.  We decided on the poodle skirt.  While the sewing was easy, it's been forever since I hemmed a circle skirt.  And somehow I screwed up the math and the waist opening was too big, so then I had to make a belt to cover the scrunched elastic casing.

I say she's wearing this again at Halloween!!!


----------



## jeniamt

Just thought I would share the outfits I made from some of the fabric I bought at the quilt show a few weeks ago.  The top is from the modkids pattern I bought and the bike shorts are the ones I ordered from Gymboree online that you guys helped me find.  They took 12 days to arrive!  Yikes!!!  I also made the matching onsie for DS1.

Thanks for everyones help with the biker shorts.






just realized you cant even see the bike shorts in the above photo... too funny.


----------



## t-beri

HeatherSue said:


> S
> 
> Happy birthday, Violet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe it's been a year already!  It seems like just yesterday you told me you were pregnant!



I KNOW!!!  Thanks Heather  I'm working on my blog update now (Minnie Mouse is involved.)  So you still have time to run over and enter for my give away.  go HERE


----------



## Disneymom1218

jeniamt said:


> Just thought I would share the outfits I made from some of the fabric I bought at the quilt show a few weeks ago.  The top is from the modkids pattern I bought and the bike shorts are the ones I ordered from Gymboree online that you guys helped me find.  They took 12 days to arrive!  Yikes!!!  I also made the matching onsie for DS1.
> 
> Thanks for everyones help with the biker shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just realized you cant even see the bike shorts in the above photo... too funny.



Great outfits. Your kids are precious. I am loving your son's curls.


----------



## NiniMorris

dance2874 said:


> I say sorcerer Mickey too! That would be so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I have to ask. Does anyone else do this- I love to buy the patterns and the fabric but then by the time I do all that I feel too lazy to actually start sewing! I have about 4 or 5 projects here with all the supplies and here I sit not working on them, lol! Instead I am still shopping for fabric and appliques for more projects!



If you only have 4 or 5 you are doing good!  Of course I think this is a better problem than getting half way through a project to discover you don't have everything you need.



ConnieB said:


> How about a compromise...a top but made to look like Tiana's dress?   My girls are full fledged teens (just turned 14) and we actually have an opposite problem....they want me to make them a million dresses.  Problem is that our lifestyle doesn't fit with wearing dresses every day...and wearing dresses at Disney is not a great thing for a teen....but they see all these cute dress things and want them!  Drat you Disbo folks, lol (just kidding....I show them all the dresses so obviously it's MY fault, and I wouldn't have it any other way).
> 
> Anyway...so we're working on some patterns to make the outfit resemble a favorite princess (and a few other characters too) but making them in longish (down to their behind) shirts to be worn over jeans....a few will probably need to be a bit long (top of thighs maybe) and we might just do leggings for that.
> 
> I'm just glad that they still will let me sew clothes for them....so many of my friends have tweens/teens that won't even consider it, and I've got them begging me to spend less time on the computer and more in the sewing room.
> 
> Now if only my skills matched their desires!



Hey...at 14 it is time to start teaching them to sew!  My DD10 has been sewing for a couple years now.  She also likes to design her own things...hence part of my problem!



Astro Orbiter said:


> Do you need it to scream Christmas?  I think the dress is nice the way it is.
> 
> And, quilting can be a pain sometimes - come up with a great pattern and then don't have enough fabric to complete the repeat!  Lovely quilt, though.  Seems like more and more are coming over to quilting!  I'm a quilter first and garmet maker second, myself.
> 
> So?  Cancel one and not the other.
> 
> I love the Tiana that someone else posted, but DD won't wear anything over the top - never has - and we'd put it over a pair of more tailored capris or a pair of jeans or bermudas.  (Blasphemy, but not a fan of the easy fits here.)



Well, I guess I really did start out as a sewer at the age of 6...helping my grandmother.  But I was first a quilter in my adult life.  I went briefly back to garment sewing when my oldest DD was little (about 20 years ago) and have come back to sewing again with my youngest daughter and grand daughter.  I prefer quilting to garment sewing most times, because i only have to please myself.

We are still in limbo on the Tiana outfit.  If the truth be told, she would wear the dress if I made it for her, but I know she wouldn't be happy.  And yes, I fall into that trap of wanting her happy...she really did have a rough life before becoming my daughter...(is that enough excuses...LOL)

I think having her do the beginnings of the design will help go a long way in her liking the outfit nmore.  So Monday morning, Disney school will consist of her designing her dream outfit.


Nini


----------



## jeniamt

Disneymom1218 said:


> Great outfits. Your kids are precious. I am loving your son's curls.



Hey neighbor!  Thanks for the compliments... yesterday when he was wearing that outfit, 5 people called him a girl.  Yikes!  Maybe its the curls?


----------



## ireland_nicole

RMAMom said:


> It took me all day but I finished my first Audrey skirt. I have to say I had a very hard time with this pattern and I am still not sure I sewed the front on correctly, I just couldn't understand that part of the directions. I did learn a lot though and feel much better about ruffles and found the directions on Rick Rack were great. I have never been able to sew that on correctly and I really like the way it looks and thanks to Lisa's detail on that I think I've got it. Anyway, here is the baby's skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


It looks right to me, I love that fabic!


robnkris said:


>


cute!



Granna4679 said:


> Just popping in...having a super busy week so far and leaving Friday morning bright and early for Sea World again.  I finished a couple outfits last night so I wanted to share.
> 
> First for Sydney's Big Give...


I love it!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well...we have been back for several weeks now and I have yet to post any pics...slack!  so here goes...
> 
> 
> And...this is my favorite picture of Katie and myself...she looks so grown...and wow I look like I have lost weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 of Epcot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHS and DTD day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot...we also went on the Pirates and Pals Cruise our last night...it was so much fun!


Love everything- so sorry we missed you; looks like y'all had a great time!


ellenbenny said:


> I wanted to share an outfit I made for my cousin's little girl.  I love how Heather's cuties stitched out!  Jasmine is a little lower than the others.. Oops! I hope they don't notice, but it is quite obvious in the picture.   I think if I had centered her it would have been better, but I am not re-doing it now!


Love the dress; but now I'm suffering from Extreme Hoop Envy!


NiniMorris said:


> What a week!
> 
> Now that I 'think' we have all survived the tummy virus and all its reincarnations, I finally felt like getting back in the studio to work.  I am still working on this Princess dress(es) for Akershus; starting my second full month!
> 
> I had been stumped with a fabric choice.  I finally found something that would work (but not the fabric in my head...kwim?) This morning I used it to separate the panels.  But looking at everything together...it is looking more like a Spring/Summer  dress instead of a Christmas dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I finished my baby shower gift a week early, otherwise I would be running around trying to finish up at the last minute!  Here is a look at the 3rd attempt at a gift for this little girl.  Luckily, once I had everything figured out, it came together in only 2 days start to finish.  (Of course, after I saw the pictures I realized the bottom portion didn't line up right and the pinwheels are missing half!)Over all I am happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...of to therapy appointments and all that stuff I missed for the past week!
> 
> 
> Nini


It's spring colors, but I wouldn't change it- it looks awesome!  Love the quilt fabrics too!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> 4x4 is still way cute.  I cut my fabric too narrow by mistake when I had planned on using my 5x7 hoop on Rebecca's Easter dress, and I had to do the 4x4 instead.  I like how it turned out...this is a size 4 Simply Sweet bodice with a  stripwork skirt over a 3 layer twirl skirt to make it full without a pettiskirt.  I used every one of HeatherSue's Easter designs, this was so much fun to make!  I'll show off now, because I don't think I did back when I made it...that's about the time we disassembled the house for the new floors.


So sweet!


lovestosew said:


> Been a while since I posted... missing all my friends but between hospital stays  and having my brother sick  was not in a sewing mood...
> 
> yesterday got up with the sewing bug and decided to make a snow white dress... love how it came out, simple slip on dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally  decided to try making harness for my dog miss karly , the only thing is  my boys do not want anything too girly for her , but did make her a tutu skirt, she gets a lot of attention when I take her out
> 
> Linnette



Holy Cow, Linette- I am completely in love with this dress- I'm begging you, please tell me if you ever make the pattern available- I would really love to make one like it for Caitie.  I love the puppy patterns, too- especially the bikini- too cute!



ncmomof2 said:


> Awesome job!!
> 
> I have been sewing some lately (I am trying to get myself ready to start the trip dresses I need to make).
> 
> 
> Here are two portrait peasants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD's birthday dress.  I make it without a pattern, while she was sleeping  So, it does not fit perfect but she likes it!  It uses one of Heather wonderful designs!


Cute,cute, cute!


jeniamt said:


> Just thought I would share the outfits I made from some of the fabric I bought at the quilt show a few weeks ago.  The top is from the modkids pattern I bought and the bike shorts are the ones I ordered from Gymboree online that you guys helped me find.  They took 12 days to arrive!  Yikes!!!  I also made the matching onsie for DS1.
> 
> Thanks for everyones help with the biker shorts.



Love it!  I've had that  pattern for a while, but I've been afraid of the pintucks- is it hard?


----------



## jeniamt

ireland_nicole said:


> Love it!  I've had that  pattern for a while, but I've been afraid of the pintucks- is it hard?



Thanks, they were super easy and it was my first time doing pintucks as well. I did finish the halter back the way Carla does so the inside seams are all hidden.  Way better technique.  IT is really cute, she is getting a ton of compliments on it, which she eats up.


----------



## jeniamt

For those that have seen Toy Story 3... should we see it in 3D or not?  I cant decide which show to see.  DS9 doesnt always love 3D movies but then again he loved Avatar in 3D.

So a few keys on my keyboard no longer work thanks to my kitty and my coffee!  Ugh...  So far I have noticed the delete key and apostrophe/quote key.  Looks like I will be heading to the Apple store tonight.


----------



## ireland_nicole

jeniamt said:


> For those that have seen Toy Story 3... should we see it in 3D or not?  I cant decide which show to see.  DS9 doesnt always love 3D movies but then again he loved Avatar in 3D.
> 
> So a few keys on my keyboard no longer work thanks to my kitty and my coffee!  Ugh...  So far I have noticed the delete key and apostrophe/quote key.  Looks like I will be heading to the Apple store tonight.



My kids aren't massive 3d fans either, but they loved Toy Story in 3d; they actually kept their glasses on the whole time; If I remember correctly it's mostly used to add depth of field, not so much the in your face stuff.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

jeniamt said:


> Just thought I would share the outfits I made from some of the fabric I bought at the quilt show a few weeks ago.  The top is from the modkids pattern I bought and the bike shorts are the ones I ordered from Gymboree online that you guys helped me find.  They took 12 days to arrive!  Yikes!!!  I also made the matching onsie for DS1.
> 
> Thanks for everyones help with the biker shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just realized you cant even see the bike shorts in the above photo... too funny.




Adorable outfits and ADORABLE kiddos too!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

jeniamt said:


> Hey neighbor!  Thanks for the compliments... yesterday when he was wearing that outfit, 5 people called him a girl.  Yikes!  Maybe its the curls?



WHAT!?!?!?! you so can tell he is all boy.


----------



## mom2OandE

Ok ladies I need some help and since I know we all love Disney clothing I knew you were the ones to ask.  It looks like we will be doing a Disney Cruise on Nov 14 for 4 nights followed by the Very Merry Christmas Party on the 18th and one park day on the 19th.  I need to sew!  I just have no idea what to sew for the cruise and could use some inspiration for the party.  Would you suggest sewing cruise items that are around your favorite characters?  Are there any cruise images or applique patterns out there?  Also what have you all done for the Christmas party before?  I need to start creating and getting ready so I'm searching for inspiration.  THanks!


----------



## jeniamt

mom2OandE said:


> Ok ladies I need some help and since I know we all love Disney clothing I knew you were the ones to ask.  It looks like we will be doing a Disney Cruise on Nov 14 for 4 nights followed by the Very Merry Christmas Party on the 18th and one park day on the 19th.  I need to sew!  I just have no idea what to sew for the cruise and could use some inspiration for the party.  Would you suggest sewing cruise items that are around your favorite characters?  Are there any cruise images or applique patterns out there?  Also what have you all done for the Christmas party before?  I need to start creating and getting ready so I'm searching for inspiration.  THanks!



We cruised over Thanksgiving on the Magic.  I will say, we were the only ones with customs.  DD4 did get a lot of attention but I almost started to feel funny about their clothes b/c I had a lot of people asking me why I would bother making them their outfits.  I made a lot of princess outfits, pirate outfits and a couple of cruise themed stuff.

Here are a couple (okay, a lot!!! of outfits you might like to see:




































I just noticed the girls have wet hair in almost every picture!  Tells you I was usually dragging them from the pool or shower to dinner every night.


----------



## mom2OandE

jeniamt said:


> We cruised over Thanksgiving on the Magic.  I will say, we were the only ones with customs.  DD4 did get a lot of attention but I almost started to feel funny about their clothes b/c I had a lot of people asking me why I would bother making them their outfits.  I made a lot of princess outfits, pirate outfits and a couple of cruise themed stuff.
> 
> Here are a couple (okay, a lot!!! of outfits you might like to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed the girls have wet hair in almost every picture!  Tells you I was usually dragging them from the pool or shower to dinner every night.



Gorgeous!  I love the Steamboat Willie outfit!  I definatly think a Vida might be in order.  I know it's only for one week but I love sewing for my kids and since dd will be almost 8 when we go I am prepared for this to be the last time they let me do it.  I'm going to try and do a lot of skirts with applique tees and make the skirts so they can be worn with other things when we return home.  It makes me sad that in another year or so the themed stuff will be completly out the window so I'm going to enjoy it this cruise.  lol.  I am going to dig through my bins and find whatever Disney fabric I have left from over the years and try and use as much of that as possible.


----------



## clhemsath

mom2OandE said:


> Ok ladies I need some help and since I know we all love Disney clothing I knew you were the ones to ask.  It looks like we will be doing a Disney Cruise on Nov 14 for 4 nights followed by the Very Merry Christmas Party on the 18th and one park day on the 19th.  I need to sew!  I just have no idea what to sew for the cruise and could use some inspiration for the party.  Would you suggest sewing cruise items that are around your favorite characters?  Are there any cruise images or applique patterns out there?  Also what have you all done for the Christmas party before?  I need to start creating and getting ready so I'm searching for inspiration.  THanks!



We just got back from a 5 day cruise on the Wonder.  We were probably the only ones on the ship with customs too, but we had the opposite experience.  I had people hunting us down to see what the girls were wearing!  I had a play outfit for day, then a dress to go with dinner every night.  I was over on the cruise line thread and looked for characters that were there that my girls love.  I think for the cruise part I made Chip and Dale Vida's, Princess Tiana A-line dresses, Minnie Mouse skirts to go with t-shirts my SIL gave the girls, and Phineas and Ferb skirts.  For dinner I had Steamboat Willie for animators palate, tropical dresses (just a pillowcase dress out of tropical fabric) for Parrot Cay and Ariel dresses for Tritons.  Also I made pirate costumes and the girls wore their Jessie dresses for our second time at Animator's Palate.  Wow, that seems like a lot.









From before we left for the trip:









Hope that helps!  And you are making me want to do it all over again!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I did it, only 10 hours for 4 shirts with a total redo of Maleficent.  Cleaning house and packing all between shirts.  I am now working on the tip envelopes but we are ready.

These are the new shirts for this trip:


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jeniamt said:


> Just thought I would share the outfits I made from some of the fabric I bought at the quilt show a few weeks ago.  The top is from the modkids pattern I bought and the bike shorts are the ones I ordered from Gymboree online that you guys helped me find.  They took 12 days to arrive!  Yikes!!!  I also made the matching onsie for DS1.
> 
> Thanks for everyones help with the biker shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just realized you cant even see the bike shorts in the above photo... too funny.


Those are the cutes little ones and the outfits are so sweet.  I love the fabric.  Do you quilt?


----------



## dance2874

MinnieVanMom said:


> I did it, only 10 hours for 4 shirts with a total redo of Maleficent.  Cleaning house and packing all between shirts.  I am now working on the tip envelopes but we are ready.
> 
> These are the new shirts for this trip:


Those came out great!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Drive by post!   Been up north all week, and leaving for MI Adventure in the morning...loving everything that has been posted lately!

I finally got to make a Princess set for DD!  I've been wanting to make one with a bunch of princess for awhile!!  Em loves it too!!






















Of course we needed a matching doll set   Made the dolls skirt and top pattern myself


----------



## revrob

2cutekidz said:


> Drive by post!   Been up north all week, and leaving for MI Adventure in the morning...loving everything that has been posted lately!
> 
> I finally got to make a Princess set for DD!  I've been wanting to make one with a bunch of princess for awhile!!  Em loves it too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we needed a matching doll set   Made the dolls skirt and top pattern myself



It's GORGEOUS, Leslie!  Is the skirt the Insa?  It's beautiful!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Thanks!!!  Yep, it's a modified Insa


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

A little late, but here are the girls' 4th outfits...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## livndisney

2cutekidz said:


> Drive by post!   Been up north all week, and leaving for MI Adventure in the morning...loving everything that has been posted lately!
> 
> I finally got to make a Princess set for DD!  I've been wanting to make one with a bunch of princess for awhile!!  Em loves it too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we needed a matching doll set   Made the dolls skirt and top pattern myself



I saw this on the auction site not to be mentioned-did you list the doll set too? Am I just missing it?


----------



## revrob

2cutekidz said:


> Thanks!!!  Yep, it's a modified Insa



thank you!  That may just push me over the edge to buy the book!  VERY inspiring, thanks!


----------



## ncmomof2

2cutekidz said:


> [/IMG]​



Beautiful as always!!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> thank you!  That may just push me over the edge to buy the book!  VERY inspiring, thanks!



Buy the book!!! I made one insa so far and it went together so quickly!


----------



## tnmom25

revrob said:


> thank you!  That may just push me over the edge to buy the book!  VERY inspiring, thanks!



Shannon, I just got the book and I can't wait to try the Insa!  It's a great investment.

Now, I have a question for y'all.  I'm wanting to make a Snow White inspired dress.  I'm thinking maybe a peasant style top.  I would like a ruffle around the collar.  Any ideas on how to do that without it being too stiff?

And, while I'm here, I'll share these.

I've had this in my head for a long time and finally got a chance to make it.  I bought the crochet ears and they are perfect!














And here is one of my latest obsession ... upcycled dresses!






I have it listed "you know where", but I'm secretly hoping no one buys it so I can keep it for dd.  It's conveniently just her size


----------



## LKD

Wow I need to stop popping in once in a while!

Quick question- Where do you buy your daughter's hoopskirts? 

I'm so happy to finally start on my cousin's Tiana dress!
I'm going fabric hunting on Monday


----------



## tracipierce

HeatherSue said:


> I just wanted to make sure that you're also bringing winter coats, hats, gloves, etc... Yes, we have been to Florida in December when those things were necessary!  This is coming from a Michigan girl where it routinely gets below zero in the winter.  Hopefully you won't need them this year, though!



 no I hadn't even thought about bringing coats, hats and gloves! Thanks for letting me know, my poor kids would have been freezing if the weather really dropped low.  So glad I asked now, I would have been totally unprepared.

Thanks everyone who mentioned 'the book' in the previous posts,  I thought I'd go and have a little look on amazon to see what you were all talking about, wow, was I happy, the book has 2 of the patterns that I was going to buy anyway, for only a couple of pounds more than one pattern! So the book is ordered  amazon says dispatch will be in 10 days, so hopefully it will arrive at the same time as I finish work for the summer.

OOh I just love this thread!


----------



## ellenbenny

jeniamt said:


> We cruised over Thanksgiving on the Magic.  I will say, we were the only ones with customs.  DD4 did get a lot of attention but I almost started to feel funny about their clothes b/c I had a lot of people asking me why I would bother making them their outfits.  I made a lot of princess outfits, pirate outfits and a couple of cruise themed stuff.
> 
> Here are a couple (okay, a lot!!! of outfits you might like to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed the girls have wet hair in almost every picture!  Tells you I was usually dragging them from the pool or shower to dinner every night.



Those are all so cute, looks like they had fun!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I did it, only 10 hours for 4 shirts with a total redo of Maleficent.  Cleaning house and packing all between shirts.  I am now working on the tip envelopes but we are ready.
> 
> These are the new shirts for this trip:



Love them all, great job!! 



2cutekidz said:


> Drive by post!   Been up north all week, and leaving for MI Adventure in the morning...loving everything that has been posted lately!
> 
> I finally got to make a Princess set for DD!  I've been wanting to make one with a bunch of princess for awhile!!  Em loves it too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we needed a matching doll set   Made the dolls skirt and top pattern myself



Your daughter and your work are just beautiful!!



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> A little late, but here are the girls' 4th outfits...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



What cuties!  I love the coordinating outfits!



tnmom25 said:


> Shannon, I just got the book and I can't wait to try the Insa!  It's a great investment.
> 
> Now, I have a question for y'all.  I'm wanting to make a Snow White inspired dress.  I'm thinking maybe a peasant style top.  I would like a ruffle around the collar.  Any ideas on how to do that without it being too stiff?
> 
> And, while I'm here, I'll share these.
> 
> I've had this in my head for a long time and finally got a chance to make it.  I bought the crochet ears and they are perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is one of my latest obsession ... upcycled dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it listed "you know where", but I'm secretly hoping no one buys it so I can keep it for dd.  It's conveniently just her size



I absolutely love the mickey inspired halter dress!  What a great idea.  

I have made a couple of the upcycled dresses lately too and I absolutely love them.  I didn't have any disney t-shirts on hand so I did applique on plain t-s, but I need to find some gently used disney shirts somehow and more knits.  Great job!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

MinnieVanMom said:


> I have booked the Fantasmic Dessert party for my family as a surprise and now I want to make something for them to wear related to Fantasmic.
> .


is the fantasmic dessert party something they do at WDW?


ncmomof2 said:


> Here is DD's birthday dress.  I make it without a pattern, while she was sleeping   So, it does not fit perfect but she likes it!  It uses one of Heather wonderful designs!


This is really cute!  How did you make the bodice of the dress?



2cutekidz said:


> ​



This is so pretty!  I can't believe you do all of those by hand.  Great job!  What is the book that you got the Insa pattern from?  I have only done patterns you can buy online through YCMT and the vida because of Steph's awesome tutorial.  Is this something I dould make if I haven't done a "paper" pattern before?


----------



## mom2rtk

2cutekidz said:


> Drive by post!   Been up north all week, and leaving for MI Adventure in the morning...loving everything that has been posted lately!
> 
> I finally got to make a Princess set for DD!  I've been wanting to make one with a bunch of princess for awhile!!  Em loves it too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




This is SERIOUSLY STUNNING!  ​


----------



## woodkins

2cutekidz said:


> Drive by post!   Been up north all week, and leaving for MI Adventure in the morning...loving everything that has been posted lately!
> 
> I finally got to make a Princess set for DD!  I've been wanting to make one with a bunch of princess for awhile!!  Em loves it too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we needed a matching doll set   Made the dolls skirt and top pattern myself



 LOVE LOVE it! The fabric is beautiful and I love the way you put the whole design together. Is your daughter wearing a petti under the skirt, or is the insa really full like that? Either way it is amazing!


----------



## 2cutekidz

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is so pretty!  I can't believe you do all of those by hand.  Great job!  What is the book that you got the Insa pattern from?  I have only done patterns you can buy online through YCMT and the vida because of Steph's awesome tutorial.  Is this something I dould make if I haven't done a "paper" pattern before?





mom2rtk said:


> This is SERIOUSLY STUNNING!





woodkins said:


> LOVE LOVE it! The fabric is beautiful and I love the way you put the whole design together. Is your daughter wearing a petti under the skirt, or is the insa really full like that? Either way it is amazing!





ellenbenny said:


> Your daughter and your work are just beautiful!!
> Great job!!



Thanks so much everyone!!  I think this is one of my favs.  I just love the fabric, and the ruffles, and the princesses   The Insa is very easy to put together, I highly reccomend it.  I have the actual pattern, not the book.  I bought it probably a year ago and finally got to make something with it!  DD is wearing a "lightweight" pettiskirt.  About half the fluffiness of the regular ones.  I got it at the Disney store awhile ago (like over a year ago!)

Here is a link to the book - it has the Insa and Feliz (along with quite a few other patterns!!) I'm thinking of getting it for the Feliz alone!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1589234731/ref=ox_ya_oh_product



livndisney said:


> I saw this on the auction site not to be mentioned-did you list the doll set too? Am I just missing it?



Thanks for the reminder   It is listed as of this morning


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

HeatherSue said:


> She's been working her little butt off, so I'm pretty sure she really did lose a lot of weight!  YAY KIM!!



Yes I have...Thanks Heather!...35 pounds down and I am hopeful for about 15-20 more.  Right now I have been killing myself in tone and sculpt classes...I HATE CRUNCHES!...and still doing Zumba.  I have a great instructor that realy pushes us.  I really do feel the best I have in years.  We were looking thru pictures a while back and I found a picture from when we moved about 3 years ago...I really couldn't believe the change in my body since then.  It is only 35 pounds but I have lost major inches in my legs and my waist.


----------



## jeniamt

mom2OandE said:


> Gorgeous!  I love the Steamboat Willie outfit!  I definatly think a Vida might be in order.  I know it's only for one week but I love sewing for my kids and since dd will be almost 8 when we go I am prepared for this to be the last time they let me do it.  I'm going to try and do a lot of skirts with applique tees and make the skirts so they can be worn with other things when we return home.  It makes me sad that in another year or so the themed stuff will be completly out the window so I'm going to enjoy it this cruise.  lol.  I am going to dig through my bins and find whatever Disney fabric I have left from over the years and try and use as much of that as possible.




Thanks for the compliments.  My DD wearing the Willie is 10.  She helped design the outfit and was very excited to wear it on the cruise.  She has since never stepped into again but said she would wear it again in Disney.  The thing she hates the most is matching her siblings... hence the face she is making when I tried to take her picture with DD4.  She did not want photographic proof that they were in the same fabric.  DD10  is wearing the Minnie dot in a round neck dress while DD4 - who was 3 at the time, was wearing a Simply Sweet.



clhemsath said:


> We just got back from a 5 day cruise on the Wonder.  We were probably the only ones on the ship with customs too, but we had the opposite experience.  I had people hunting us down to see what the girls were wearing!  I had a play outfit for day, then a dress to go with dinner every night.  I was over on the cruise line thread and looked for characters that were there that my girls love.  I think for the cruise part I made Chip and Dale Vida's, Princess Tiana A-line dresses, Minnie Mouse skirts to go with t-shirts my SIL gave the girls, and Phineas and Ferb skirts.  For dinner I had Steamboat Willie for animators palate, tropical dresses (just a pillowcase dress out of tropical fabric) for Parrot Cay and Ariel dresses for Tritons.  Also I made pirate costumes and the girls wore their Jessie dresses for our second time at Animator's Palate.  Wow, that seems like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From before we left for the trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!  And you are making me want to do it all over again!!!!



YOur outfits are adorable and you were very smart to make the Chip & Dale outfits.  They were huge on the ship.  We actually got a good laugh out of it b/c they arent very popular characters - at least not in our house.  Some of the kids in our group did not even know who they were.  My BIL would yell, "characters are coming, oh never mind, its just those two rodents no one remembers!"  It was a recurring chuckle though out the cruise and for Christmas when we gave him a Chip and Dale DVD!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I did it, only 10 hours for 4 shirts with a total redo of Maleficent.  Cleaning house and packing all between shirts.  I am now working on the tip envelopes but we are ready.
> 
> These are the new shirts for this trip:



Do not mess with a woman on a mission!  You did it and they look awesome.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Those are the cutes little ones and the outfits are so sweet.  I love the fabric.  Do you quilt?



Thanks!  I used to be a quilter... pre-kids!  I dont really enjoy working on big projects, I just dont have the space or patience anymore.  I like the instant gratification!  I do love making the outfits where I can pull a lot of fabrics together - like a Vida, because it reminds me of pulling fabrics for a quilt.



2cutekidz said:


> Drive by post!   Been up north all week, and leaving for MI Adventure in the morning...loving everything that has been posted lately!
> 
> I finally got to make a Princess set for DD!  I've been wanting to make one with a bunch of princess for awhile!!  Em loves it too!!




I saw this posted elsewhere and it is to die for!  Incredible.  



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> A little late, but here are the girls' 4th outfits...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Adorable!  Did you make the patchwork fabric or did it come that way!  



tnmom25 said:


> Shannon, I just got the book and I can't wait to try the Insa!  It's a great investment.
> 
> Now, I have a question for y'all.  I'm wanting to make a Snow White inspired dress.  I'm thinking maybe a peasant style top.  I would like a ruffle around the collar.  Any ideas on how to do that without it being too stiff?
> 
> And, while I'm here, I'll share these.
> 
> I've had this in my head for a long time and finally got a chance to make it.  I bought the crochet ears and they are perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is one of my latest obsession ... upcycled dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it listed "you know where", but I'm secretly hoping no one buys it so I can keep it for dd.  It's conveniently just her size



That dress is awesome!  I love the fabrics... I dont think Ive seen the red mickey head or b/w mickey fabric before????  So clever!!!  And I love tehe upcycled dress.  I would love to try it.  Are you doing it on a serger or using a special stitch on your regular machine?  I have a terrible time sewing knits.​


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

MinnieVanMom said:


> I did it, only 10 hours for 4 shirts with a total redo of Maleficent.  Cleaning house and packing all between shirts.  I am now working on the tip envelopes but we are ready.
> 
> These are the new shirts for this trip:



GREAT JOB!  All the shirts look great!  They are going to be a big hit!



2cutekidz said:


> Drive by post!   Been up north all week, and leaving for MI Adventure in the morning...loving everything that has been posted lately!
> 
> I finally got to make a Princess set for DD!  I've been wanting to make one with a bunch of princess for awhile!!  Em loves it too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]​




Beautiful!  



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> A little late, but here are the girls' 4th outfits...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> ]



Very cute!  I love matching too!



revrob said:


> thank you!  That may just push me over the edge to buy the book!  VERY inspiring, thanks!



BUY THE BOOK!  I have yet to actually do anything other than read it and I love it! 



tnmom25 said:


> Shannon, I just got the book and I can't wait to try the Insa!  It's a great investment.
> 
> Now, I have a question for y'all.  I'm wanting to make a Snow White inspired dress.  I'm thinking maybe a peasant style top.  I would like a ruffle around the collar.  Any ideas on how to do that without it being too stiff?
> 
> And, while I'm here, I'll share these.
> 
> I've had this in my head for a long time and finally got a chance to make it.  I bought the crochet ears and they are perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is one of my latest obsession ... upcycled dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it listed "you know where", but I'm secretly hoping no one buys it so I can keep it for dd.  It's conveniently just her size



I LOVE the Mickey dress!!!!!!  That is so cute and the upcycle looks great too!​


----------



## froggy33

livndisney said:


> Now, I have a question for y'all.  I'm wanting to make a Snow White inspired dress.  I'm thinking maybe a peasant style top.  I would like a ruffle around the collar.  Any ideas on how to do that without it being too stiff?



Hi there!  I actually just finished one of these!  I used Carlac's Portrait Peasant.  I lengthened the empire top just a bit.  Before I fold down the top for the elastic I made two folded ruffles with sligthly rounded edges.  Then I gathered these very slightly to bring the rounded edges flat with the bottom of the ruffle.  I know that's clear as mud right??  There are directions for this in the Emma Swing top pattern if you happen to have it.  This way the ruffles have a rounded look.  I attached them on top of the sleeves with cut edges matching right side to right side.  Then when I folded over for the elastic the ruffles flipped up.  I did end up "topstitching" through the elastic at the top of the sleeve fold to help the ruffles stand up a bit better.

I know this is totally confusing.  If you need more info, let me know.


----------



## froggy33

I also just made my first T shirt using my new embroidery machine.  It turned out perfect!  There aren't any puckers or anything.  Thank you Heather for both you designs and your guidance!!!

My mom and I are going to wear these to MNSSHP!
Front:





Back:


----------



## tricia

tnmom25 said:


> Shannon, I just got the book and I can't wait to try the Insa!  It's a great investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is one of my latest obsession ... upcycled dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it listed "you know where", but I'm secretly hoping no one buys it so I can keep it for dd.  It's conveniently just her size



Love the Minnie outfit.  And really cute upcycled dress.



froggy33 said:


> I also just made my first T shirt using my new embroidery machine.  It turned out perfect!  There aren't any puckers or anything.  Thank you Heather for both you designs and your guidance!!!
> 
> My mom and I are going to wear these to MNSSHP!
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Awesome job, can't believe it's your first T-Shirt.



jeniamt said:


> We cruised over Thanksgiving on the Magic.  I will say, we were the only ones with customs.  DD4 did get a lot of attention but I almost started to feel funny about their clothes b/c I had a lot of people asking me why I would bother making them their outfits.  I made a lot of princess outfits, pirate outfits and a couple of cruise themed stuff.
> 
> Here are a couple (okay, a lot!!! of outfits you might like to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed the girls have wet hair in almost every picture!  Tells you I was usually dragging them from the pool or shower to dinner every night.



All great looking.  Love the Vida on your older daughter.



clhemsath said:


> We just got back from a 5 day cruise on the Wonder.  We were probably the only ones on the ship with customs too, but we had the opposite experience.  I had people hunting us down to see what the girls were wearing!  I had a play outfit for day, then a dress to go with dinner every night.  I was over on the cruise line thread and looked for characters that were there that my girls love.  I think for the cruise part I made Chip and Dale Vida's, Princess Tiana A-line dresses, Minnie Mouse skirts to go with t-shirts my SIL gave the girls, and Phineas and Ferb skirts.  For dinner I had Steamboat Willie for animators palate, tropical dresses (just a pillowcase dress out of tropical fabric) for Parrot Cay and Ariel dresses for Tritons.  Also I made pirate costumes and the girls wore their Jessie dresses for our second time at Animator's Palate.  Wow, that seems like a lot.



Great cruisewear.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I did it, only 10 hours for 4 shirts with a total redo of Maleficent.  Cleaning house and packing all between shirts.  I am now working on the tip envelopes but we are ready.
> 
> These are the new shirts for this trip:



Good job April.  We all knew you could do it.



2cutekidz said:


> Drive by post!   Been up north all week, and leaving for MI Adventure in the morning...loving everything that has been posted lately!
> 
> I finally got to make a Princess set for DD!  I've been wanting to make one with a bunch of princess for awhile!!  Em loves it too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Awesome set Leslie, those appliques are great.



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> A little late, but here are the girls' 4th outfits...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Never too late.  They look really cute.




jeniamt said:


> Just thought I would share the outfits I made from some of the fabric I bought at the quilt show a few weeks ago.  The top is from the modkids pattern I bought and the bike shorts are the ones I ordered from Gymboree online that you guys helped me find.  They took 12 days to arrive!  Yikes!!!  I also made the matching onsie for DS1.
> 
> Thanks for everyones help with the biker shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just realized you cant even see the bike shorts in the above photo... too funny.



Adorable, I love the curls, and you can so tell he is a boy.​


----------



## tricia

I won Tifani's give away!!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

2cutekidz said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!  I think this is one of my favs.  I just love the fabric, and the ruffles, and the princesses   The Insa is very easy to put together, I highly reccomend it.  I have the actual pattern, not the book.  I bought it probably a year ago and finally got to make something with it!  DD is wearing a "lightweight" pettiskirt.  About half the fluffiness of the regular ones.  I got it at the Disney store awhile ago (like over a year ago!)
> 
> Here is a link to the book - it has the Insa and Feliz (along with quite a few other patterns!!) I'm thinking of getting it for the Feliz alone!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1589234731/ref=ox_ya_oh_product
> 
> )


Where did you find the pattern in English?  For those of you who have the book: how did you trace the patterns since they are printed on tissue paper?  Is it hard?


----------



## Disneymom1218

tricia said:


> I won Tifani's give away!!!!



I sent ya a Congrats over on her blog but I will send ya one here too: 






Can't wait to see what ya make with your prize.


----------



## ncmomof2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is really cute!  How did you make the bodice of the dress?
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Thanks!  The back of the bodice is shirred.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Where did you find the pattern in English?  For those of you who have the book: how did you trace the patterns since they are printed on tissue paper?  Is it hard?



I bought mine on Ebay before the book came out.  If you can only find a German copy, I don't mind making a photo copy of my English directions if you'd like.  But to be honest...I could have made the dress without them using the tutorial from Teresa's bookmarks.  I don't remember who did the tute, but it was a good one, with photos all the way.  The link starts at the final step, so you'll need to scroll down and click on the "Older Posts" button to get to the beginning.  It also includes directions on tracing off the correct size.  I've traced patterns from tissue patterns before.  It's not hard, but you do have to be careful not to tear the tissue when you're first opening it, just like you do when you're going to cut it.  It helps to press out the wrinkles too, use a dry iron (no steam) on a low setting, and it will smooth out the tissue nicely.  The dry iron part is important, any water on the tissue will make it tear more easily.


----------



## t-beri

tricia said:


> I won Tifani's give away!!!!



I was just coming over here to yell the same thing   YAY!  I knew it would go to a dis'er


----------



## tnmom25

jeniamt said:


> That dress is awesome!  I love the fabrics... I dont think Ive seen the red mickey head or b/w mickey fabric before????  So clever!!!  And I love tehe upcycled dress.  I would love to try it.  Are you doing it on a serger or using a special stitch on your regular machine?  I have a terrible time sewing knits.



I've had that red fabric forever, I was scared to cut it LOL  I can't even remember where I got it.  As for the upcycled dresses, I sew them with a regular straight stitch on my machine, then serge.  If my serger were perfect and made pretty stitches, I probably would serge only.  I've read that polyester or nylon thread is recommended for knits, but what I do is kinda stretch my knit while I'm sewing to keep the cotton thread from breaking when the dress is stretched later.  I used to be so scared of knits, but I found some really cute shirts at our local thrift store for $0.25 and decided to give it a try.  It's so much easier than you think.  One trick is to use spray starch on the knit before you sew, makes it much easier!


----------



## tnmom25

froggy33 said:


> Hi there!  I actually just finished one of these!  I used Carlac's Portrait Peasant.  I lengthened the empire top just a bit.  Before I fold down the top for the elastic I made two folded ruffles with sligthly rounded edges.  Then I gathered these very slightly to bring the rounded edges flat with the bottom of the ruffle.  I know that's clear as mud right??  There are directions for this in the Emma Swing top pattern if you happen to have it.  This way the ruffles have a rounded look.  I attached them on top of the sleeves with cut edges matching right side to right side.  Then when I folded over for the elastic the ruffles flipped up.  I did end up "topstitching" through the elastic at the top of the sleeve fold to help the ruffles stand up a bit better.
> 
> I know this is totally confusing.  If you need more info, let me know.



Ok, so when you folded over for the elastic casing, you folded the blue _and _the white?  Or did you do the ruffled casing (as in Carlac's pattern) and put the white ruffle onto the blue ruffled tip.  Does that question make sense?


----------



## masonite

Hi lovely talented ladies....

Hope you have room for one more!! I just found this thread, and feel like I've been called back home to the mother ship!

I am forever sewing and having fun making things, so it is great to be surrounded  by likeminded people!!


For those of you making upcycled dresses [love that look], are you following a pattern or a tutorial?  Thanks so much!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

2cutekidz said:


> Drive by post!   Been up north all week, and leaving for MI Adventure in the morning...loving everything that has been posted lately!
> 
> I finally got to make a Princess set for DD!  I've been wanting to make one with a bunch of princess for awhile!!  Em loves it too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we needed a matching doll set   Made the dolls skirt and top pattern myself



 Your daughter's outfit is STUNNING!  I absolutely LOVE the material you chose and how the appliques pop out but blend at the same time.  An incredible job!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

livndisney said:


> Buy the book!!! I made one insa so far and it went together so quickly!



I missed it............ what book?  from where?  Thanks!


----------



## NaeNae

masonite said:


> Hi lovely talented ladies....
> 
> Hope you have room for one more!! I just found this thread, and feel like I've been called back home to the mother ship!
> 
> I am forever sewing and having fun making things, so it is great to be surrounded  by likeminded people!!
> 
> 
> For those of you making upcycled dresses [love that look], are you following a pattern or a tutorial?  Thanks so much!



Welcome!!!
You'll be hooked to this thread in no time  I think the upcycled dress pattern is on youcanmakethis.com


----------



## livndisney

hudsonsinaf said:


> I missed it............ what book?  from where?  Thanks!



Here is the link for the book with the insa and feliz patterns in it.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1589234731/ref=ox_ya_oh_product


----------



## jeniamt

masonite said:


> Hi lovely talented ladies....
> 
> Hope you have room for one more!! I just found this thread, and feel like I've been called back home to the mother ship!
> 
> I am forever sewing and having fun making things, so it is great to be surrounded  by likeminded people!!
> 
> 
> For those of you making upcycled dresses [love that look], are you following a pattern or a tutorial?  Thanks so much!






Stand still and we will beam you up!  Cannot wait to see some of your creations!


----------



## tnmom25

I was thinking about tracing my Farbenmix patterns onto freezer paper, then ironing the pattern onto my fabric before cutting it out.  Anyone tried this?  If so, are you able to reuse the freezer paper pattern and iron it again?  I guess I could try, but just hate to waste the freezer paper since it was so hard to find to start with LOL


----------



## tnmom25

OOPS... Doublepost


----------



## jeniamt

tnmom25 said:


> I was thinking about tracing my Farbenmix patterns onto freezer paper, then ironing the pattern onto my fabric before cutting it out.  Anyone tried this?  If so, are you able to reuse the freezer paper pattern and iron it again?  I guess I could try, but just hate to waste the freezer paper since it was so hard to find to start with LOL



That is what I do and yes you can reuse them over and over.  It makes getting a precise cut a breeze.  I have made about 15 vidas using the same freezer paper pattern each time.


----------



## SallyfromDE

tnmom25 said:


> Now, I have a question for y'all.  I'm wanting to make a Snow White inspired dress.  I'm thinking maybe a peasant style top.  I would like a ruffle around the collar.  Any ideas on how to do that without it being too stiff?








This was Kirstas top from the portrait peasant. I had people practically chasing me in the park to see where I got it. I gave my email addy to a few. Anyway, I made the top in the new hankerchief style and she wore bike shorts with it. 

As soon as I have time, I have to work on my pictures so I can show you all what she looked like in the parks.


----------



## tnmom25

jeniamt said:


> That is what I do and yes you can reuse them over and over.  It makes getting a precise cut a breeze.  I have made about 15 vidas using the same freezer paper pattern each time.



Awesome!!!  I'll do my patterns tonight during family movie night 



SallyfromDE said:


>



Cute!  So, your casing wasn't too bulky with the white attached?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I bought mine on Ebay before the book came out.  If you can only find a German copy, I don't mind making a photo copy of my English directions if you'd like.  But to be honest...I could have made the dress without them using the tutorial from Teresa's bookmarks.  I don't remember who did the tute, but it was a good one, with photos all the way.  The link starts at the final step, so you'll need to scroll down and click on the "Older Posts" button to get to the beginning.  It also includes directions on tracing off the correct size.  I've traced patterns from tissue patterns before.  It's not hard, but you do have to be careful not to tear the tissue when you're first opening it, just like you do when you're going to cut it.  It helps to press out the wrinkles too, use a dry iron (no steam) on a low setting, and it will smooth out the tissue nicely.  The dry iron part is important, any water on the tissue will make it tear more easily.



Thank you so much!  Do you remember what i should search for in the bookmarks?  i can't seem to find the one you are talking about? I would LOVE having that tutorial!!!!


----------



## froggy33

tnmom25 said:


> Ok, so when you folded over for the elastic casing, you folded the blue _and _the white?  Or did you do the ruffled casing (as in Carlac's pattern) and put the white ruffle onto the blue ruffled tip.  Does that question make sense?



I did the non-ruffled edge.  I made the bodice just as I normally would, and then before I folded it down the 3/4" I put the edge of the ruffle to the top edge of the sleeve part.  I serged it in place. Then I folded under both (well all three) layers.  The ruffle actually ends up on the inside of the bodice.  Then I insterted the elastic.  The sleve parts were a bit more difficult to get the elastic thourgh, but not much.  Then I top stitch through the bedice, elastic, and ruffle right at the top of the casing while stretching the elastic to keep the ruffle from wanting to fold in.  

I like this, cause then it looks like snow white collar.  I would think you could do this exact thing with a little taller, single ruffle to go all across the back from sleeve to sleeve just like Snow White's.

Jess


----------



## tricia

I just made my first Feliz today.  Here is the tutorial I used:

http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html

And everyone should by the book Sewing Clothes Kids Love.  I have made the Imke, Dortje and the feliz now.  Love them all so far.


----------



## NiniMorris

tnmom25 said:


> I was thinking about tracing my Farbenmix patterns onto freezer paper, then ironing the pattern onto my fabric before cutting it out.  Anyone tried this?  If so, are you able to reuse the freezer paper pattern and iron it again?  I guess I could try, but just hate to waste the freezer paper since it was so hard to find to start with LOL



I was going to tell you that is the way I do all mine...but I see someone beat me to it!  LOL  One other trick I do...I use different color markers to mark them after I cut but before I use...each of the 3 sizes I'm making have a different color...that way I can keep them straight!  As long as you don't get the iron too hot they will last forever...almost!  The heat from a too hot iron will make them useless!


Nini


----------



## tarazandra

TinkerbelleMom said:


>



Really love how this looks. Very nice!




kjpotter said:


> I thought that they turned out well.  DD1 put a sticker on hers as soon as we got in the park, but oh well.



They look great! I didn't sew at all when I started either, but found out I love it and am going on 3 years now 



birdie757 said:


> Happy 4th of July!



Really lovely!



i12go2wdw said:


>



I love this! I saw that fabric too and passed it up, I may have to rething that decison now that you've inspired me!



i12go2wdw said:


> This is the Animal Kingdom dress, she has grown since I made it 2 months ago so she will have to wear little shorts under it , espcially if she twirls!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I did with the "Small World" material, it is from a pattern I got at our local quilting store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is for Epcot, it looks a bit like pj's but DD doesn't seem to mind.



Everything looks great! Those darn kids keep growing 



livndisney said:


> How much do you need?  On my receipt is says  "You and me" 400024274744



Thank you! I wrote it down so I'll check around. My standard procedure for fabric I gotta have with no purpose in mind is 2-3 yards.



Stephres said:


> Looks like some of you have been sewing this weekend. Me too! It was rainy all weekend so Megan and I took some of her old t-shirts and did some reconstruction. Instructions are on my blog (updated twice in one month, can you believe it?).



Great idea!



jessica52877 said:


> Since everyone is buying of the Alexander Henry fabric I'll show you my shirts I made to match it! I don't think I have posted them before but then again who knows!



Fabulous! I just may have to CASE these, I love them so much


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thank you so much!  Do you remember what i should search for in the bookmarks?  i can't seem to find the one you are talking about? I would LOVE having that tutorial!!!!





tricia said:


> I just made my first Feliz today.  Here is the tutorial I used:
> 
> http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html
> 
> And everyone should by the book Sewing Clothes Kids Love.  I have made the Imke, Dortje and the feliz now.  Love them all so far.



Tricia beat me to it!  This is the tute I was talking about.  When I went looking for it just now all I had to put in the search bar was Feliz, and it found this and the Vida tute too.


----------



## tarazandra

dance2874 said:


> I finally dusted off my machine today and made 3 things so far. 2 pillowcase dresses and an easy dress that I am calling a 'cheater dress' because all I had to do was sew the back seam and add the straps. I just got some clearance fabric for these because I wasnt sure how it would turn out but I am pretty happy with them. I may change the ties on the HSM dress to red but I didnt have any and forgot to buy some.



Cheater dress  Just made 2 of those myself for my 5 year old. Love all your dresses!



hudsonsinaf said:


> Sorry guys!  I'll try that again - and maybe do it right this time



Wow! That's a lot of sewing! Everything looks great!



teresajoy said:


> Arminda is 12. The only thing she has really asked is that I make her skirts and tops and not dresses. She LOVES the Audrey skirts! I don't put ruffles all the way up, just three rows usually. That works well for us!
> 
> 
> 
> This is BEAUTIFUL!!! Wow! I love the way your daughter looks! You can just tell how happy she is!



Well thank you! My DD feels the same way, she prefers the skirt and top. Plus so many dresses I make for her look like a nightgown to me! 



RMAMom said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I'm sorry you had a rough time with it, but it certainly looks good!



robnkris said:


> Hi you all!  I haven't posted in forever.  Two years ago, I sewed a bunch of outfits for my niece to wear at WDW.  Than I got pregnant and found out it was a boy which was disappointing from a sewing outlook!  LOL!  Anyhow, we are taking our son next week for his first birthday.  Here is his outfit to wear for his birthday breakfast at Chef Mickey's.



Congrats on your baby! Love the outfit you sewed- it's just perfect for a birthday meal at Disney!



Granna4679 said:


> Just popping in...having a super busy week so far and leaving Friday morning bright and early for Sea World again.  I finished a couple outfits last night so I wanted to share.
> 
> First for Sydney's Big Give...




Really lovely!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well...we have been back for several weeks now and I have yet to post any pics...slack!  so here goes...
> 
> This is Animal Kingdom day...repeat of last year's safari outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars Weekends at DHS...repeat for Katie and the boys wore Lego Star Wars tee they already had (and wanted to wear).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day at Epcot...just Mickey head Tee's with the kids around the world fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had other outfits that were in the works just before we left...two bowling shirts for the boys that all I had to do was add buttons...figured I could do that on the ride down.  But I forgot to add button holes...so they will have to make an apperance next year I guess!
> 
> And...this is my favorite picture of Katie and myself...she looks so grown...and wow I look like I have lost weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 of Epcot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHS and DTD day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then...Princess Katie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot...we also went on the Pirates and Pals Cruise our last night...it was so much fun!



Great pics! Thanks for sharing!



ellenbenny said:


> I wanted to share an outfit I made for my cousin's little girl.  I love how Heather's cuties stitched out!  Jasmine is a little lower than the others.. Oops! I hope they don't notice, but it is quite obvious in the picture.   I think if I had centered her it would have been better, but I am not re-doing it now!



Wow! That's about sums it up.


----------



## erikawolf2004

NiniMorris said:


> I was going to tell you that is the way I do all mine...but I see someone beat me to it!  LOL  One other trick I do...I use different color markers to mark them after I cut but before I use...each of the 3 sizes I'm making have a different color...that way I can keep them straight!  As long as you don't get the iron too hot they will last forever...almost!  The heat from a too hot iron will make them useless!
> 
> 
> Nini



Where do you guys find Freezer paper or can I use Parchment Paper?
I just recieved my book yesturday...we are going camping tomorrow, so sewing is going to have to wait until later this week.

Thanks


----------



## DisneyMama629

I need opinions please!  I'm making my one year old son these overalls.  The bib is already sewn and complete.  I also have already affixed the piece on the back.  

I was getting ready to put patches on the legs, but DH thinks it makes the outfit girly.  What do you think?  Patches or not?  If not, so I do something else or just leave it plain?  Also on the back, should I put some Mickey's on the pockets or just leave the back plain?  These are my first overalls and I just don't know how far to go!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

2cutekidz said:


> Thanks!!!  Yep, it's a modified Insa


e

Did you do the elastic on the skirt, It doesn't look like it, I like the way you have it better.

This outfit is sooo beautiful.


----------



## NiniMorris

erikawolf2004 said:


> Where do you guys find Freezer paper or can I use Parchment Paper?
> I just recieved my book yesturday...we are going camping tomorrow, so sewing is going to have to wait until later this week.
> 
> Thanks



I get my freezer paper at WalMart in the aluminum foil area... the one I get comes in a lite blue box with the brand name of Reynolds....  there are other brands, just that is the one my WalMart likes to carry.


I have never used parchment paper, but it should work...actually any paper would woirk.  The advantage of freezer paper is that you can lightly iron the paper to the fabric and not have to pin.  Cuts my time in half!


Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

robnkris said:


> I need opinions please!  I'm making my one year old son these overalls.  The bib is already sewn and complete.  I also have already affixed the piece on the back.
> 
> I was getting ready to put patches on the legs, but DH thinks it makes the outfit girly.  What do you think?  Patches or not?  If not, so I do something else or just leave it plain?  Also on the back, should I put some Mickey's on the pockets or just leave the back plain?  These are my first overalls and I just don't know how far to go!!!




LOL  I THOUGHT these looked familiar!  Wink!


I do not think they look too girly!  I wouldn't put anything on the back pockets...although I have taken a piece of Mickey head on red fabric (don't know the name of it) and made a 'bandana' sticking out of one of the back pockets!  Everyone thought it was cute...even hubby liked it!


Nini


----------



## DisneyMama629

They are CASEd from Etsy. Lol!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Tricia beat me to it!  This is the tute I was talking about.  When I went looking for it just now all I had to put in the search bar was Feliz, and it found this and the Vida tute too.


I thought you meant you found a tutorial for the Insa skirt.  Thanks anyway.


robnkris said:


> I need opinions please!  I'm making my one year old son these overalls.  The bib is already sewn and complete.  I also have already affixed the piece on the back.
> 
> I was getting ready to put patches on the legs, but DH thinks it makes the outfit girly.  What do you think?  Patches or not?  If not, so I do something else or just leave it plain?  Also on the back, should I put some Mickey's on the pockets or just leave the back plain?  These are my first overalls and I just don't know how far to go!!!



I don't think these look girly even with the patches on the front.


----------



## tnmom25

tricia said:


> I just made my first Feliz today.  Here is the tutorial I used:
> 
> http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html
> 
> And everyone should by the book Sewing Clothes Kids Love.  I have made the Imke, Dortje and the feliz now.  Love them all so far.



That's the Feliz tutorial I use too!  I love the look of Dortje and can't wait to try them.  I'm going to do Imke next, I'm going to try making a dress from it.



erikawolf2004 said:


> Where do you guys find Freezer paper or can I use Parchment Paper?



I bought mine at Walmart too.  I don't know about parchement paper... you could certainly trace your patterns onto it, but I don't think it irons onto fabric like freezer paper.  I could be wrong, but I've not tried it.


----------



## mom2OandE

tarazandra said:


> Really love how this looks. Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look great! I didn't sew at all when I started either, but found out I love it and am going on 3 years now
> 
> 
> 
> Really lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this! I saw that fabric too and passed it up, I may have to rething that decison now that you've inspired me!
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks great! Those darn kids keep growing
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I wrote it down so I'll check around. My standard procedure for fabric I gotta have with no purpose in mind is 2-3 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous! I just may have to CASE these, I love them so much



I love them!  I might have to CASE them too!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

tnmom25 said:


> I was thinking about tracing my Farbenmix patterns onto freezer paper, then ironing the pattern onto my fabric before cutting it out.  Anyone tried this?  If so, are you able to reuse the freezer paper pattern and iron it again?  I guess I could try, but just hate to waste the freezer paper since it was so hard to find to start with LOL





erikawolf2004 said:


> Where do you guys find Freezer paper or can I use Parchment Paper?
> I just recieved my book yesturday...we are going camping tomorrow, so sewing is going to have to wait until later this week.
> 
> Thanks



Freezer paper is awesome - I use it all the time.  It will re-stick at least 10 times.

Parchment paper is completely non-stick.  When you do those iron-down Perler beads (coasters, etc) the piece you put between the beads and your iron is parchment paper.

Deb


----------



## visitingapril09

Any quilters here? 

I just spend the weekend in Sisters Oregon at the largest outdoor quilt show in North America. Western style town with hundreds of quilts hanging on buildings, store fronts etc. Just beautiful!!


----------



## NiniMorris

visitingapril09 said:


> Any quilters here?
> 
> I just spend the weekend in Sisters Oregon at the largest outdoor quilt show in North America. Western style town with hundreds of quilts hanging on buildings, store fronts etc. Just beautiful!!



Quilter here...I've always wanted to go to Sisters.....just a tad bit too far for me to visit from GA!

Nini


----------



## birdie757

Has anyone downsized the round neck top/sundress pattern for a size 12m?  I am not sure how much I would have to resize the neck of the pattern from the 2.   The photos that I have seen of other people with this dress seem younger than 2 sometimes...is there another pattern similar that I am missing that goes smaller than 2?


----------



## visitingapril09

NiniMorris said:


> Quilter here...I've always wanted to go to Sisters.....just a tad bit too far for me to visit from GA!
> 
> Nini



It was very wonderful........and yes, that would be a long way to go. It is about a 9 hour drive time from here. I took tons of photos, I will find a way to share them with you!


----------



## Granna4679

Just came back from another weekend at SeaWorld.  I will post pictures later.  I am hopelessly behind on this thread (about 10 pages) but I will try to comment instead of catching the quotes because everything has been great...

1st of all - thanks for all of the compliments on the minnie dot outfit for the Big Give.  

Nini - I love what you have done with the skirt so far.  It looks "happy"!!

Tinkerbellemom - the Easter dress is adorable and thanks for the info on the shirring...that helps me understand it alot better.

lovestosew - The Snow White dress is great!!  

MinnieVanMom - fantastic fantasmic shirts!!  Great job and wow...all in a day!

2cutekids - That princess dress is beautiful!!  I love the rose fabric that you put it on...it makes it soooooo dressy!!

Jeniemt - We saw it in 3D but after we did, I think it would have been just as good in the regular one.  The 3D only adds depth.  Like the PP said, there isn't anything coming "out at you" like most 3D's have.  OH...and I love what you did with the fabric from the quilt show.  I love that Monkey fabric....soooo cute!

Loves2dressemup - the 4rth of July outfits are adorable as are the girls.  That smile on that little one just made me happy!!

tnmom25 - Love the Mickey dress...that is a really cute idea!!

RobnKris - the overalls are cute like they are.  I make lots of overalls.  If you want something else on the back, you could hand applique "I love mickey" on the back or if you don't feel comfortable with that yet, try the iron on small letters (like you buy for letter jackets, etc).  They are pretty reasonable at Michaels or Hobby Lobby.  

and Congrats to Moonk's Mom on the weight loss!!  That is Fantastic!!


----------



## NaeNae

I just preordered my photopass for our trip!


----------



## masonite

Thanks for the great welcome everyone!!! 

I'll have some projects to post soon enough!  I just finished a custom Birthday table runner, and almost finished with a birthday banner----my "baby" will turn 2 next week!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

tnmom25 said:


> Cute!  So, your casing wasn't too bulky with the white attached?



No it wasn't, and I even used 2 layers, and turned it inside out. But I did make sure I used a fairly thin white fabric, I was afraid it wouldn't work. It came out adorable I think.


----------



## tnmom25

SallyfromDE said:


> No it wasn't, and I even used 2 layers, and turned it inside out. But I did make sure I used a fairly thin white fabric, I was afraid it wouldn't work. It came out adorable I think.



Great!  Thanks so much for your input, I'm confident about trying it now.


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

I am SO GIDDY...here's just one of many outfits for my girlie-girls! I have so much fun just before our trips!!


----------



## tnmom25

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am SO GIDDY...here's just one of many outfits for my girlie-girls! I have so much fun just before our trips!!



Ok, the shorts set is super cute, but that romper is one of the cutest things I've ever seen!!!!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am SO GIDDY...here's just one of many outfits for my girlie-girls! I have so much fun just before our trips!!



That romper is absolutely ADORABLE!!  And the dress is super cute too!!  Have fun with your little princesses!!


----------



## masonite

Oops!!


----------



## masonite

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am SO GIDDY...here's just one of many outfits for my girlie-girls! I have so much fun just before our trips!!



Love it!! So cute! If only I had 2 girls to "match"....Hmmm.


----------



## NiniMorris

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am SO GIDDY...here's just one of many outfits for my girlie-girls! I have so much fun just before our trips!!



Adorable!!!!!! I want those outfits...and maybe a little one to fit in them....LOL


Nini


----------



## ncmomof2

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am SO GIDDY...here's just one of many outfits for my girlie-girls! I have so much fun just before our trips!!



Very cute!


----------



## t-beri

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am SO GIDDY...here's just one of many outfits for my girlie-girls! I have so much fun just before our trips!!



These are absolutely adorable!!!

T-Beri Blogs has been updated w/ my Mickey (ahem, Minnie) cake tutorial AND a super secret give away drawing!!
http://t-beri.blogspot.com/


----------



## jeniamt

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am SO GIDDY...here's just one of many outfits for my girlie-girls! I have so much fun just before our trips!!



I want to eat those outfits up they are so delicious!!!!  How about some photos with the girlies in them?  Or are you going to make us wait until after your trip?  I cannot wait that long!!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am SO GIDDY...here's just one of many outfits for my girlie-girls! I have so much fun just before our trips!!



Very cute indeed and I agree we need to see the girls in the outfits.


----------



## Granna4679

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am SO GIDDY...here's just one of many outfits for my girlie-girls! I have so much fun just before our trips!!



How precious is that??!!!!  Love them!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

t-beri said:


> These are absolutely adorable!!!
> 
> T-Beri Blogs has been updated w/ my Mickey (ahem, Minnie) cake tutorial AND a super secret give away drawing!!
> http://t-beri.blogspot.com/



Cute cake!


----------



## t-beri

Thanks!  I liked it.  I was very impressed w/ myself LOL.  If you knew my cake decorating history you would understand. The only thing was that the icing was getting melty even though I kept it in the fridge.  What are ya gonna do?  I don't think my pictures did it justice.


----------



## littlepeppers

Luv2DressEmUp said:


>



love them
That is just what I was thinking for DD3.


----------



## thebeesknees

DH just said I could get an embroidery machine for a combined birthday/anniversary/Christmas gift! My only question is, our budget is right around $400-$450. I saw the Brother SE400 online at Amazon for that range. It comes with a 4x4 hoop and USB port/cable. I know most of you prefer the 1700 series, but we just can't swing it right now. Am I better off waiting until we can get that one (it would be at least another year), or would the SE400 be adequate for most things? Can I purchase and use a larger hoop with it later, or am I stuck using the 4x4 that comes with it? If I can't upgrade the hoop size, or use Heather's designs with it, then I will wait and get the other one in a couple of years. Thanks for your help! This is all new to me.


----------



## billwendy

thebeesknees said:


> DH just said I could get an embroidery machine for a combined birthday/anniversary/Christmas gift! My only question is, our budget is right around $400-$450. I saw the Brother SE400 online at Amazon for that range. It comes with a 4x4 hoop and USB port/cable. I know most of you prefer the 1700 series, but we just can't swing it right now. Am I better off waiting until we can get that one (it would be at least another year), or would the SE400 be adequate for most things? Can I purchase and use a larger hoop with it later, or am I stuck using the 4x4 that comes with it? If I can't upgrade the hoop size, or use Heather's designs with it, then I will wait and get the other one in a couple of years. Thanks for your help! This is all new to me.



Hi!

I have a 4x4 and yes, I do have hoop envy. BUT - I'd rather have my little brother 270D than nothing at all!! I purchased PED basic to get designs from the computer to my machine - I can use all of Heathers designs and they stitch out GREAT!!! I got mine off of Craigslist for about 200.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Thanks all for sharing in my burst of excitement! Will try to put the girls in the outfits before we leave on WED! Have 4 more projects to get working on before we leave! It's all cut out just need to sew sew sew!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

thebeesknees said:


> DH just said I could get an embroidery machine for a combined birthday/anniversary/Christmas gift! My only question is, our budget is right around $400-$450. I saw the Brother SE400 online at Amazon for that range. It comes with a 4x4 hoop and USB port/cable. I know most of you prefer the 1700 series, but we just can't swing it right now. Am I better off waiting until we can get that one (it would be at least another year), or would the SE400 be adequate for most things? Can I purchase and use a larger hoop with it later, or am I stuck using the 4x4 that comes with it? If I can't upgrade the hoop size, or use Heather's designs with it, then I will wait and get the other one in a couple of years. Thanks for your help! This is all new to me.



I am brand new to the embroidery world, but I will tell you my experience. I initially bought the Brother 950D, and instantly regretted it. It only does the 4x4. I ended up taking it back the very next day (after I looked at designs online all night, and most of the ones I loved needed at least a 5x7). I exchanged and got the Brother 1500 D, I LOVE it. So honestly, I would tell you to hold out and get the bigger hoop machine. Can you look at your local shop at trade-ins? You might be able to get a bigger hoop machine at a much lower price that way. Good luck!


----------



## tarazandra

TinkerbelleMom said:


>



Really love this!



lovestosew said:


> yesterday got up with the sewing bug and decided to make a snow white dress... love how it came out, simple slip on dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Cannot express how much I love this!



dance2874 said:


> OK, I have to ask. Does anyone else do this- I love to buy the patterns and the fabric but then by the time I do all that I feel too lazy to actually start sewing! I have about 4 or 5 projects here with all the supplies and here I sit not working on them, lol! Instead I am still shopping for fabric and appliques for more projects!



Yeah, I'll join that club. Kind of the story of my life, I love to plan, it's the execution part I tend to stall on. 



ncmomof2 said:


> .



I really like those! I need to try a portrait peasant, they always look so nice. I even have the pattern already! 




jeniamt said:


>



Great fabric! I've been wanting to go to the local quilt and sewing show every year, but something always comes up.



jeniamt said:


> We cruised over Thanksgiving on the Magic.  I will say, we were the only ones with customs.  DD4 did get a lot of attention but I almost started to feel funny about their clothes b/c I had a lot of people asking me why I would bother making them their outfits.  I made a lot of princess outfits, pirate outfits and a couple of cruise themed stuff.
> 
> Here are a couple (okay, a lot!!! of outfits you might like to see:



So many wonderful things! My girls won't care if they are the only ones in customs. Since there are far less customs at Disneyland then Disney World, they are used to it.



clhemsath said:


> We just got back from a 5 day cruise on the Wonder.  We were probably the only ones on the ship with customs too, but we had the opposite experience.  I had people hunting us down to see what the girls were wearing!  I had a play outfit for day, then a dress to go with dinner every night.  I was over on the cruise line thread and looked for characters that were there that my girls love.  I think for the cruise part I made Chip and Dale Vida's, Princess Tiana A-line dresses, Minnie Mouse skirts to go with t-shirts my SIL gave the girls, and Phineas and Ferb skirts.  For dinner I had Steamboat Willie for animators palate, tropical dresses (just a pillowcase dress out of tropical fabric) for Parrot Cay and Ariel dresses for Tritons.  Also I made pirate costumes and the girls wore their Jessie dresses for our second time at Animator's Palate.  Wow, that seems like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From before we left for the trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!  And you are making me want to do it all over again!!!!



Yay for even more cruise ideas!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I did it, only 10 hours for 4 shirts with a total redo of Maleficent.  Cleaning house and packing all between shirts.  I am now working on the tip envelopes but we are ready.
> 
> These are the new shirts for this trip:



 Wow!



2cutekidz said:


> Drive by post!   Been up north all week, and leaving for MI Adventure in the morning...loving everything that has been posted lately!
> 
> I finally got to make a Princess set for DD!  I've been wanting to make one with a bunch of princess for awhile!!  Em loves it too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Love this! How hard did you feel the Insa was? I have the book, but have yet to dive in. I'm itching to start at least one of the patterns.​


----------



## peachygreen

I've been gone for too long.  I just finished going through the latest thread.  OMG there are some amazingly adoarble outfits.  

Here is what I have been working on my newest DD Alice






Is it really bad that I don't have another Disney trip planned for 2 years, but I am always buying fabric that will make great outfits for Disney.  

I am currently making my first Carly Romper for Alice and a couple of dresses for both girls.  Not disney related at this point but I am sewing again now that Alice is 2-1/2 months old.


----------



## tarazandra

tnmom25 said:


>



That is really a cute idea! 



jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the compliments.  My DD wearing the Willie is 10.  She helped design the outfit and was very excited to wear it on the cruise.  She has since never stepped into again but said she would wear it again in Disney.  The thing she hates the most is matching her siblings... hence the face she is making when I tried to take her picture with DD4.  She did not want photographic proof that they were in the same fabric.  DD10  is wearing the Minnie dot in a round neck dress while DD4 - who was 3 at the time, was wearing a Simply Sweet.



My oldest is forever trying to sneak matching her younger sister! I'm not one to put the kids in matching outfits and don't even like DH and I to wear the same color on the same day! 




froggy33 said:


>



That looks wonderful!



masonite said:


> Hi lovely talented ladies....
> 
> Hope you have room for one more!! I just found this thread, and feel like I've been called back home to the mother ship!
> 
> I am forever sewing and having fun making things, so it is great to be surrounded  by likeminded people!!



Welcome aboard! Can't wait to see your pictures.



Luv2DressEmUp said:


>



Seriously love this! I really like princess inspired outfits and love what you did with Cindy's dress.



peachygreen said:


> I've been gone for too long.  I just finished going through the latest thread.  OMG there are some amazingly adoarble outfits.
> 
> Here is what I have been working on my newest DD Alice



Congrats on your new DD!


----------



## teresajoy

I was going to multiquote, but then I got too tired! I was in Toledo for a convention all weekend, so I had too much to catch up! It was so nice to come on and see some old friends are back though! (Hi Linnette and Deann!  )And a few new faces to us!   I'm sure you'll find us a nice friendly bunch! 



thebeesknees said:


> DH just said I could get an embroidery machine for a combined birthday/anniversary/Christmas gift! My only question is, our budget is right around $400-$450. I saw the Brother SE400 online at Amazon for that range. It comes with a 4x4 hoop and USB port/cable. I know most of you prefer the 1700 series, but we just can't swing it right now. Am I better off waiting until we can get that one (it would be at least another year), or would the SE400 be adequate for most things? Can I purchase and use a larger hoop with it later, or am I stuck using the 4x4 that comes with it? If I can't upgrade the hoop size, or use Heather's designs with it, then I will wait and get the other one in a couple of years. Thanks for your help! This is all new to me.



Heather is making all her designs in 4x4 now, which greatly eased my hoop envy! You can not upgrade to a bigger hoop. I thought I could too when I got my 270D, but quickly learned you couldn't! (They should make that more clear on the box!) But, like I said now that Heather is making her designs 4x4, it isn't so bad. If I were you though, I'd try to find something with a bigger hoop, even if it wasn't brand new.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Trying to get motivated again after having a fight with DH. The electric bill is $300 more than our budgeted bill usually is! I told DH he has to stop leaving the air conditioner colder than antartica when he is not here - the rest of his family is freezing in the morning! 2 of our DD wake up becasue they are cold. So right now he has not talked to me at all since about 7pm. This is very unusual. I do not feel I need to apologize for saying what I said either because I am right. He says that if you keep it that cold it doesn't use as much energy to cool the house down. However, he sets the thing for 68 degrees or lower! Our house has no cold air return and my DD are under BLANKETS!  I hate fighting with him but I can't justify it in my head to be the one to say "I'm sorry" because I am not. He is sleeping in our room right now with our door shut and the window AC on in our bedroom at probably 65. I am sleeping on the couch tonight whenever I decide to go to bed. I really want to sew a little more though.
Thanks for letting me vent. Only 4 days before our Pink Pancake Breast-fast! SO much to do! This is a lot of stress setting up fundraisers - I salute those who do this all the time!
Ok  - back to sewing-----


----------



## NiniMorris

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Trying to get motivated again after having a fight with DH. The electric bill is $300 more than our budgeted bill usually is! I told DH he has to stop leaving the air conditioner colder than antartica when he is not here - the rest of his family is freezing in the morning! 2 of our DD wake up becasue they are cold. So right now he has not talked to me at all since about 7pm. This is very unusual. I do not feel I need to apologize for saying what I said either because I am right. He says that if you keep it that cold it doesn't use as much energy to cool the house down. However, he sets the thing for 68 degrees or lower! Our house has no cold air return and my DD are under BLANKETS!  I hate fighting with him but I can't justify it in my head to be the one to say "I'm sorry" because I am not. He is sleeping in our room right now with our door shut and the window AC on in our bedroom at probably 65. I am sleeping on the couch tonight whenever I decide to go to bed. I really want to sew a little more though.
> Thanks for letting me vent. Only 4 days before our Pink Pancake Breast-fast! SO much to do! This is a lot of stress setting up fundraisers - I salute those who do this all the time!
> Ok  - back to sewing-----



After 34 years of marriage, I can tell you we have argued over just about everything!  Except for us...it is the opposite...he keeps the a/c at 78...because during the spring we feel 78 is cool...of course it is 98 outside....yes, he still complains about the electric bill, but I say if he would turn off a tv when no one is in the room we could save money.  He is convinced it is all my sewing machines that is causing the high bills! (even though they are unplugged when not in use!)

Good luck on ending the argument.  I am also one of those who will not apologize when I know I am right...I usually end the argument by apologizing for letting the argument get too far...not for what was actually said.


Nini


----------



## t-beri

Tips for keeping your electric bill lower during A/C season. 
1. keep your curtains/blinds shut during the daytime.  
2. Run fans.  If you run fans in the house you can raise your A/C thermostat up 2 degrees and get the same cooling.
3. If you have central A/C make sure you are changing your return air filters at least every other month.  Every month if you have pets.
4.  Raise the thermostat a couple of degrees when you leave the house and at bed time.

These won't keep your A/C bills the same as the spring time but will help keep them as low as possible in the heat of summer.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am SO GIDDY...here's just one of many outfits for my girlie-girls! I have so much fun just before our trips!!



These are super cute!  I can't wait to see pics of your girls wearing them and i also can't wait to see what else you make.  They are going to be so cute!


----------



## thebeesknees

teresajoy said:


> Heather is making all her designs in 4x4 now, which greatly eased my hoop envy! You can not upgrade to a bigger hoop. I thought I could too when I got my 270D, but quickly learned you couldn't! (They should make that more clear on the box!) But, like I said now that Heather is making her designs 4x4, it isn't so bad. If I were you though, I'd try to find something with a bigger hoop, even if it wasn't brand new.



Thanks for the info. I was thinking I could just get a bigger hoop later when it was in the budget - I didn't realize it couldn't be done at all. Amazon was showing bigger hoops in the "people who bought this also bought..." section, so that is what made me think it was possible. I would have been really disappointed to find out after I bought it that I couldn't go any bigger! I will wait and keep an eye out at my local shop to see if anything bigger becomes available in our budget in another year or two. I would rather wait and get what I _really_ want rather than settle for something else and always regret it. What kills me is that my sister (who doesn't even sew) has an embroidery machine and hardly ever uses it, except if I send her something and ask her to do it for me!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

thebeesknees said:


> DH just said I could get an embroidery machine for a combined birthday/anniversary/Christmas gift! My only question is, our budget is right around $400-$450. I saw the Brother SE400 online at Amazon for that range. It comes with a 4x4 hoop and USB port/cable. I know most of you prefer the 1700 series, but we just can't swing it right now. Am I better off waiting until we can get that one (it would be at least another year), or would the SE400 be adequate for most things? Can I purchase and use a larger hoop with it later, or am I stuck using the 4x4 that comes with it? If I can't upgrade the hoop size, or use Heather's designs with it, then I will wait and get the other one in a couple of years. Thanks for your help! This is all new to me.



I know HeatherSue's designs all come in 4x4 now, but I think being limited to a 4x4 would be tough unless all you're really wanting are small designs and accents on things here and there.  I'm pretty sure you can't add a larger hoop to any Brother machine.  The only thing I could think is maybe you get the small machine now and perhaps do a trade up program with a local dealer when you're financially ready for something bigger??    OR try to find a used 1700 series...I know folks get lucky on eBay and Craig's List all the time, I'm just usually not one of them!  Be careful buying used, and make sure there is a return agreement if something is broken or doesn't work correctly.



peachygreen said:


> I've been gone for too long.  I just finished going through the latest thread.  OMG there are some amazingly adoarble outfits.
> 
> Here is what I have been working on my newest DD Alice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really bad that I don't have another Disney trip planned for 2 years, but I am always buying fabric that will make great outfits for Disney.
> 
> I am currently making my first Carly Romper for Alice and a couple of dresses for both girls.  Not disney related at this point but I am sewing again now that Alice is 2-1/2 months old.



They are SO ADORABLE!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

tarazandra said:


> Love this! How hard did you feel the Insa was? I have the book, but have yet to dive in. I'm itching to start at least one of the patterns.



The Insa was very easy!  Even easier than the Vida!



erikawolf2004 said:


> e
> 
> Did you do the elastic on the skirt, It doesn't look like it, I like the way you have it better.
> 
> This outfit is sooo beautiful.



I didn't add the elastic to the skirt panels.  I like it better without it.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Where did you find the pattern in English?  For those of you who have the book: how did you trace the patterns since they are printed on tissue paper?  Is it hard?



I forgot that the pattern wasn't in english!  It's such an easy pattern, I didn't really need instructions to put it together, but there is an english sewing tute.  I'll see if I can find it 

ETA:  Here is a link to the photo tute 

http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080930030853/farbenmix/images/b/b1/Insa.pdf



hudsonsinaf said:


> Your daughter's outfit is STUNNING!  I absolutely LOVE the material you chose and how the appliques pop out but blend at the same time.  An incredible job!



Awww...thanks so much!!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

what size do the patterns in Sewing Clothes Kids Love start at?


----------



## CzyDsnyFan92

t-beri said:


> Tips for keeping your electric bill lower during A/C season.
> 1. keep your curtains/blinds shut during the daytime.
> 2. Run fans.  If you run fans in the house you can raise your A/C thermostat up 2 degrees and get the same cooling.
> 3. If you have central A/C make sure you are changing your return air filters at least every other month.  Every month if you have pets.
> 4.  Raise the thermostat a couple of degrees when you leave the house and at bed time.
> 
> These won't keep your A/C bills the same as the spring time but will help keep them as low as possible in the heat of summer.



I second changing out the filters often. Just the other day DH noticed that the AC was set to 76 but it was 80 in the house so he went down to see what was going on and filter was clogged blocking the airflow and it caused everything to ice up. Had to shut it of and open up window and turn on fans until all the ice on the AC unit thawed out. But it could have been a lot worse if we didn't notice it for a few more days which was completely possible with everything goign on here. I just had a kidney stone removed yesterday after a trip to ER last week and DH is at the hospital right now having ankle surgery so it definitely could have slipped under the radar.


----------



## tricia

MyDisneyTrio said:


> what size do the patterns in Sewing Clothes Kids Love start at?



About a 2.


----------



## tricia

My very first Feliz.  I love it, and am already working on another for a customer.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._466656420328_743780328_6641366_2758529_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1_466656415328_743780328_6641365_480294_n.jpg

And my first time grabbing the photos from Facebook too.  











Guess that's better.  No one wants to have to click a link.


----------



## BBGirl

tricia said:


> My very first Feliz.  I love it, and am already working on another for a customer.
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._466656420328_743780328_6641366_2758529_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1_466656415328_743780328_6641365_480294_n.jpg
> 
> And my first time grabbing the photos from Facebook too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that's better.  No one wants to have to click a link.



That is BEAUTiful.


----------



## melmathis

i made myself a dress!!!! is it wrong to actually make yourself something. i am in to making things for my daughter, anything. this week i saw a pattern for a 50s style sundress, i bought it, actually made it. it felt good to have a new dress.


----------



## jen-y

livndisney said:


> Look what I found today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Small World Fabric or for Epcot. Not sure what I am going to do with it yet-but I know I needed it! I bought the rest of the bolt in case I needed to share



That is SO its a small world  I heard its going to be closed for renovations when we go


----------



## Granna4679

tricia said:


> My very first Feliz.  I love it, and am already working on another for a customer.
> 
> 
> And my first time grabbing the photos from Facebook too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that's better.  No one wants to have to click a link.



Beautiful...I think that is the first one I have seen with eyelet on top.  I love it.



melmathis said:


> i made myself a dress!!!! is it wrong to actually make yourself something. i am in to making things for my daughter, anything. this week i saw a pattern for a 50s style sundress, i bought it, actually made it. it felt good to have a new dress.



Please post pictures...we love grown-up clothes too!



peachygreen said:


> I've been gone for too long.  I just finished going through the latest thread.  OMG there are some amazingly adoarble outfits.
> 
> Here is what I have been working on my newest DD Alice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really bad that I don't have another Disney trip planned for 2 years, but I am always buying fabric that will make great outfits for Disney.
> 
> I am currently making my first Carly Romper for Alice and a couple of dresses for both girls.  Not disney related at this point but I am sewing again now that Alice is 2-1/2 months old.



Look at those sweet little girls!!  Precious!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Trying to get motivated again after having a fight with DH. The electric bill is $300 more than our budgeted bill usually is! I told DH he has to stop leaving the air conditioner colder than antartica when he is not here - the rest of his family is freezing in the morning! 2 of our DD wake up becasue they are cold. So right now he has not talked to me at all since about 7pm. This is very unusual. I do not feel I need to apologize for saying what I said either because I am right. He says that if you keep it that cold it doesn't use as much energy to cool the house down. However, he sets the thing for 68 degrees or lower! Our house has no cold air return and my DD are under BLANKETS!  I hate fighting with him but I can't justify it in my head to be the one to say "I'm sorry" because I am not. He is sleeping in our room right now with our door shut and the window AC on in our bedroom at probably 65. I am sleeping on the couch tonight whenever I decide to go to bed. I really want to sew a little more though.
> Thanks for letting me vent. Only 4 days before our Pink Pancake Breast-fast! SO much to do! This is a lot of stress setting up fundraisers - I salute those who do this all the time!
> Ok  - back to sewing-----



I live with the master arguer (is that a word?).  He is a stickler on leaving the air at 78 degrees....we don't touch it unless we have a housefull.  I live in 2000 sq. foot house and my light bill (in 5 years of living here) has never been over $185.  And we are in Houston where it is already hovering around 100 each day with the heat index.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Trying to get motivated again after having a fight with DH. The electric bill is $300 more than our budgeted bill usually is! I told DH he has to stop leaving the air conditioner colder than antartica when he is not here - the rest of his family is freezing in the morning! 2 of our DD wake up becasue they are cold. So right now he has not talked to me at all since about 7pm. This is very unusual. I do not feel I need to apologize for saying what I said either because I am right. He says that if you keep it that cold it doesn't use as much energy to cool the house down. However, he sets the thing for 68 degrees or lower! Our house has no cold air return and my DD are under BLANKETS!  I hate fighting with him but I can't justify it in my head to be the one to say "I'm sorry" because I am not. He is sleeping in our room right now with our door shut and the window AC on in our bedroom at probably 65. I am sleeping on the couch tonight whenever I decide to go to bed. I really want to sew a little more though.
> Thanks for letting me vent. Only 4 days before our Pink Pancake Breast-fast! SO much to do! This is a lot of stress setting up fundraisers - I salute those who do this all the time!
> Ok  - back to sewing-----



Sorry about the fight.  Have you considered getting a digital thermostat?  You can program it to be cooler when he is home or at night (I like it a little cooler at night)  and it can help lower your power bill.

Good Luck with the Pink Pancake Breast-fast!  Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## CruisinEars

Thanks to you all for inspiring me to sew. I shared the doll skirts I made earlier, so now I get to share the skirt I just made for my dd. I got the wrap skirt from YCMT and found some super cheap seersucker fabric at Hobby Lobby. The top is from Gymboree and just happens to be a really good match for the fabric we found. Since this was my very first all by myself sewing project, I just wanted some cheap fabric to try it out on. My mom who has been sewing for most of her life said I did a really good job and was impressed that I even tackled bias tape.  We are now scouring YCMT to find another pattern to fit my dd9 who wears a 10/12. I would love to find a simple sundress. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## jeniamt

CruisinEars said:


> Thanks to you all for inspiring me to sew. I shared the doll skirts I made earlier, so now I get to share the skirt I just made for my dd. I got the wrap skirt from YCMT and found some super cheap seersucker fabric at Hobby Lobby. The top is from Gymboree and just happens to be a really good match for the fabric we found. Since this was my very first all by myself sewing project, I just wanted some cheap fabric to try it out on. My mom who has been sewing for most of her life said I did a really good job and was impressed that I even tackled bias tape.  We are now scouring YCMT to find another pattern to fit my dd9 who wears a 10/12. I would love to find a simple sundress. Any suggestions would be welcome.



You did a great job!  I love the skirt... what pattern is it?  I love the Cathy dress and it goes to 11/12.  Check it out!


----------



## lovestosew

been having a hard time with my serger...6 hrs yesterday trying to figure out what was wrong   and working on sleeping beauty ( hate when it takes me more than a day to complete a dress!!!).... I am using the same pattern I made for snow white...so will be a slip on too,,  the dress here in the pic is just hand basted to give idea how it is to look






I got requests for the pattern and I am more than happy to share it but do not know how to do pdf files so if you pm me the measurements I will send it in the mail   I am taking pictures and doing a small tutorial to share too!!!

Linnette


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Just a quick drive by as were are in Disneyland.  It has been a bit hard with DH in conferences all day and having DS who is SN and DD.  Today DS wouldn't nap so it is going to be a long nite at World of Color.

We have worn our customs each day and also changed for the nite.  Last evening was Fantasmic and we had the dessert show since DL is so different from WDW Fantasmic.  It was great having seats and not having to wait on the concrete.  The dessert was also very nice and we got to stay in our seats for the fireworks afterwards.

Today got HOT for the first time so we left the park and swam for about an hour.  Again, no nap for DS or me.  

We finished Disneyland park and now will focus on California adventure our last two days.


----------



## teresajoy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Trying to get motivated again after having a fight with DH. The electric bill is $300 more than our budgeted bill usually is! I told DH he has to stop leaving the air conditioner colder than antartica when he is not here - the rest of his family is freezing in the morning! 2 of our DD wake up becasue they are cold. So right now he has not talked to me at all since about 7pm. This is very unusual. I do not feel I need to apologize for saying what I said either because I am right. He says that if you keep it that cold it doesn't use as much energy to cool the house down. However, he sets the thing for 68 degrees or lower! Our house has no cold air return and my DD are under BLANKETS!  I hate fighting with him but I can't justify it in my head to be the one to say "I'm sorry" because I am not. He is sleeping in our room right now with our door shut and the window AC on in our bedroom at probably 65. I am sleeping on the couch tonight whenever I decide to go to bed. I really want to sew a little more though.
> Thanks for letting me vent. Only 4 days before our Pink Pancake Breast-fast! SO much to do! This is a lot of stress setting up fundraisers - I salute those who do this all the time!
> Ok  - back to sewing-----



I'm sorry for the fight! I hate it when Brian and I have an argument.  


And, I had to look into the leave the AC on verses the turn it off debate, and found an interesting article here.http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/cooling.html Here it is for your reading pleasure:


> It's a myth that leaving the AC on while you're away at work uses less energy than turning it on when you get home.  Here's why:
> 
> Heat goes to where it's not. That's why heat from outside goes into your cooler home. With the AC off, at some point your house will be so hot it can't absorb any more heat. When you come home and turn the AC on, the AC removes all that heat.
> 
> But if the AC is on when you're gone, then you've turned your house into a heat magnet. But keeping it artificially cool, there's no limit to the amount of heat it can absorb. It can always absorb more heat. And your AC has to remove that heat constantly. Your AC kicks in and removes some of that heat, then the house is cooler so it sucks in more heat from outside, so your AC kicks in again and removes that heat, and so on.
> 
> This means that throughout the day, your house has absorbed way more than one houseful of heat. And your AC had to remove it all. By contrast, with the AC off all day, then it has to remove just one houseful of heat when you come home and turn it on.
> 
> Let's say you leave the AC off, and your house absorbs 20k BTU's of heat and then stops, because that's all it can absorb.
> 
> Now let's say that you have the AC running instead. The house absorbs 5k BTU's of heat, so the AC kicks in and removes it. Then it absorbs another 5k BTU's, and your AC kicks in and removes that. Repeat that process several times during the day.
> 
> The actual numbers will vary, and I haven't tested this to see exactly how much the penalty for leaving the AC on during the day is, but there is zero question that running the AC all the time uses more energy than turning it on when you get home. This is not a gray area, it's simple physics, and no person with any knowledge of this subject disputes it. Running the AC when you're not home wastes energy, period."





thebeesknees said:


> Thanks for the info. I was thinking I could just get a bigger hoop later when it was in the budget - I didn't realize it couldn't be done at all. Amazon was showing bigger hoops in the "people who bought this also bought..." section, so that is what made me think it was possible. I would have been really disappointed to find out after I bought it that I couldn't go any bigger! I will wait and keep an eye out at my local shop to see if anything bigger becomes available in our budget in another year or two. I would rather wait and get what I _really_ want rather than settle for something else and always regret it. What kills me is that my sister (who doesn't even sew) has an embroidery machine and hardly ever uses it, except if I send her something and ask her to do it for me!



I should say that I didn't actually look into the machine you are getting, but most Brothers don't allow you to get a bigger hoop. It isn't always easy to find the maximum stitch area, but if you look on the Brother site, you should be able to find it. Some machines allow you to use a multiposition hoop, but you still need designs broke up into 4x4 sections. 




CzyDsnyFan92 said:


> I second changing out the filters often. Just the other day DH noticed that the AC was set to 76 but it was 80 in the house so he went down to see what was going on and filter was clogged blocking the airflow and it caused everything to ice up. Had to shut it of and open up window and turn on fans until all the ice on the AC unit thawed out. But it could have been a lot worse if we didn't notice it for a few more days which was completely possible with everything goign on here. I just had a kidney stone removed yesterday after a trip to ER last week and DH is at the hospital right now having ankle surgery so it definitely could have slipped under the radar.



Thank goodness he noticed it in time! I hope everyone is doing ok! It sounds like you've had a hard week.  Was this a planned surgery for your husband? 



tricia said:


> My very first Feliz.  I love it, and am already working on another for a customer.
> 
> And my first time grabbing the photos from Facebook too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that's better.  No one wants to have to click a link.



That is BEAUTIFUL!!!  I have yet to make a Feliz, but I always love them when I see them! 



melmathis said:


> i made myself a dress!!!! is it wrong to actually make yourself something. i am in to making things for my daughter, anything. this week i saw a pattern for a 50s style sundress, i bought it, actually made it. it felt good to have a new dress.


PICTURES!!!!  



CruisinEars said:


> Thanks to you all for inspiring me to sew. I shared the doll skirts I made earlier, so now I get to share the skirt I just made for my dd. I got the wrap skirt from YCMT and found some super cheap seersucker fabric at Hobby Lobby. The top is from Gymboree and just happens to be a really good match for the fabric we found. Since this was my very first all by myself sewing project, I just wanted some cheap fabric to try it out on. My mom who has been sewing for most of her life said I did a really good job and was impressed that I even tackled bias tape.  We are now scouring YCMT to find another pattern to fit my dd9 who wears a 10/12. I would love to find a simple sundress. Any suggestions would be welcome.



That is an adorable skirt!!! 

There is a criss cross top/dress on You Can Make This that can be made in any size, because it uses measurements. I imagine if your daughter is very developed it woulnd't work as well. I made one for Lydia and loved it. It went together really easily and quickly. I don't recall who made it, but I think it's called something like the Criss Cross top. I'll look it up... Yep, it's the Criss Cross top by Star Bright Designs.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

tricia said:


> My very first Feliz.  I love it, and am already working on another for a customer.
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._466656420328_743780328_6641366_2758529_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1_466656415328_743780328_6641365_480294_n.jpg
> 
> And my first time grabbing the photos from Facebook too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that's better.  No one wants to have to click a link.



Very pretty...I had eyelet out to make Katie the same dress...but I was going to do white/white...she didn't like the eyelet...stinker!  I may make it anyway and then she can decided.



lovestosew said:


> been having a hard time with my serger...6 hrs yesterday trying to figure out what was wrong   and working on sleeping beauty ( hate when it takes me more than a day to complete a dress!!!).... I am using the same pattern I made for snow white...so will be a slip on too,,  the dress here in the pic is just hand basted to give idea how it is to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got requests for the pattern and I am more than happy to share it but do not know how to do pdf files so if you pm me the measurements I will send it in the mail   I am taking pictures and doing a small tutorial to share too!!!
> 
> Linnette



Linnette - so pretty as always!  I just love the look of that.  I can't wait for a tutorial.  I am sewing for my BFF's daughter right now and this will be her first trip to WDW.  She wants the blue Sleeping Beauty for BBB.  I didn't want a full on princess gown for her and didn't want to do the sun dress since she in going at Christmas...your dress may be just what she needs!  I will have to get her measurements together!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Just a quick drive by as were are in Disneyland.  It has been a bit hard with DH in conferences all day and having DS who is SN and DD.  Today DS wouldn't nap so it is going to be a long nite at World of Color.
> 
> We have worn our customs each day and also changed for the nite.  Last evening was Fantasmic and we had the dessert show since DL is so different from WDW Fantasmic.  It was great having seats and not having to wait on the concrete.  The dessert was also very nice and we got to stay in our seats for the fireworks afterwards.
> 
> Today got HOT for the first time so we left the park and swam for about an hour.  Again, no nap for DS or me.
> 
> We finished Disneyland park and now will focus on California adventure our last two days.



Sounds like you are having fun!  Sorry about the whole no nap thing...I hope tonight goes well!


----------



## teresajoy

lovestosew said:


> been having a hard time with my serger...6 hrs yesterday trying to figure out what was wrong   and working on sleeping beauty ( hate when it takes me more than a day to complete a dress!!!).... I am using the same pattern I made for snow white...so will be a slip on too,,  the dress here in the pic is just hand basted to give idea how it is to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got requests for the pattern and I am more than happy to share it but do not know how to do pdf files so if you pm me the measurements I will send it in the mail   I am taking pictures and doing a small tutorial to share too!!!
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, that is gorgeous! Why aren't you selling your patterns on YCMT?? These are so pretty! I may have to send you some measurements!


----------



## peachygreen

Linnette, I love the sleeping beauty dress.  Its gorgeous.

Tricia - Beautiful Feliz.  

Thanks all for the love of my little girls.  Its nice to be settling into a family of four.

I'm so excited, I think we might take a Disney Cruise and maybe make a couple day trip to WDW in February!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited.  I didn't think we'd make it back to see the mouse again until Nov 2012.  I wonder how crazy I am to think of doing that with a 10 month old.  

I guess I need to work on getting us passports.  James has his, mine is expired and the girls would need one.


----------



## princesskayla

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am SO GIDDY...here's just one of many outfits for my girlie-girls! I have so much fun just before our trips!!




Lovely!! I have been meaning to emblish the romper patter - I just haven't got time. I love how yours turned out. 



lovestosew said:


> been having a hard time with my serger...6 hrs yesterday trying to figure out what was wrong   and working on sleeping beauty ( hate when it takes me more than a day to complete a dress!!!).... I am using the same pattern I made for snow white...so will be a slip on too,,  the dress here in the pic is just hand basted to give idea how it is to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got requests for the pattern and I am more than happy to share it but do not know how to do pdf files so if you pm me the measurements I will send it in the mail   I am taking pictures and doing a small tutorial to share too!!!
> 
> Linnette



I love Sleeping Beauty too - you are a genius!   

Tricia- The feliz is wonderful. I have got to get freezer paper so I can make one, you have inspired me. 


Right now I have started outfits for Disney. However, my 16 mo old won't let me do any sewing. It is so frustrating!!! I just want to get one thing done. I am never going to get all my planned outfits done at this rate. As soon as I get her Pooh outfit done, I will post it.


----------



## ConnieB

For those looking for freezer paper.....I'm a quilter and use it constantly so I buy it in bulk at Sam's Club.  It's 18" wide and over 1,000 feet long, and cost about $35.   I believe that you can check online to see if your local store carries it and if not have it shipped to you if you have a Sam's membership.


----------



## tarazandra

Here's all I've worked on so far this summer. Truly I think it's more than all of 2009! The first 2 are the "cheater" dresses, as someone called them  Pre-shirred fabric and it's exactly the right length for my 5 year old. I'm going to match some fabric to the Tinkerbell one and embellish some pants so she can wear it through the cooler months.









This is a Gymboree top that I bought for $4. There weren't any matching bottoms so I figured I'd simply sew some for her! I love how nicely this skirt matches! Her name is Daisy, so I always get her everything I can find with daisies on it.






Here's my first Vida! Oh how I love this pattern! Plus, I was thrilled to see it goes up in size large enough for my 11 year old! This dress was real easy to make and I definitely plan to do more. BTW, it's not actually wonky, she just held it at a weird angle and I forgot to take another picture the next time she wore it. Lastly, this is the exact fabric I used on the very first outfit I ever sewed. That was 3 years ago so it's long been outgrown. She's very happy to have another skull dress


----------



## *Meagan*

hey does anyone know where I can get custom disney designed iron on transfers.. please help!


----------



## mom2OandE

CruisinEars said:


> Thanks to you all for inspiring me to sew. I shared the doll skirts I made earlier, so now I get to share the skirt I just made for my dd. I got the wrap skirt from YCMT and found some super cheap seersucker fabric at Hobby Lobby. The top is from Gymboree and just happens to be a really good match for the fabric we found. Since this was my very first all by myself sewing project, I just wanted some cheap fabric to try it out on. My mom who has been sewing for most of her life said I did a really good job and was impressed that I even tackled bias tape.  We are now scouring YCMT to find another pattern to fit my dd9 who wears a 10/12. I would love to find a simple sundress. Any suggestions would be welcome.



Great job!  I've had that pattern in my wishlist for years!!!!  After seeing how great it looks on your dd I think I may finally break down and order it!


----------



## squirrel

CruisinEars said:


> Thanks to you all for inspiring me to sew. I shared the doll skirts I made earlier, so now I get to share the skirt I just made for my dd. I got the wrap skirt from YCMT and found some super cheap seersucker fabric at Hobby Lobby. The top is from Gymboree and just happens to be a really good match for the fabric we found. Since this was my very first all by myself sewing project, I just wanted some cheap fabric to try it out on. My mom who has been sewing for most of her life said I did a really good job and was impressed that I even tackled bias tape.  We are now scouring YCMT to find another pattern to fit my dd9 who wears a 10/12. I would love to find a simple sundress. Any suggestions would be welcome.



One of my first sundress patterns was McCall's M5419.  It requires little fabric and you get to use double fold bias tape.  You can make it very quickly.

Here's a picture of it made in a smaller size for the younger niece.


----------



## t-beri

teresajoy said:


> And, I had to look into the leave the AC on verses the turn it off debate, and found an interesting article here.http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/cooling.html Here it is for your reading pleasure:
> .



This is misleading too.  If you live in a house made of concrete block like many in FL. Block holds heat. So if your house heats up it takes longer to cool.  If your system works harder and longer to bring it down to temp. then is that saving you money in the long over running at an ambient level maintaining?  There are a multitude of factors to consider not to mention I am not willing to sit in a 90+ degree house for hours while it cools down to bearable. Your A/C does more than just cool the house down, to cool the air it removes the moisture so it is also dehumidifying and when the humidity is high you feel hotter. You can be more comfortable at the same temperature if the humidity is lower so you could set your thermostat a couple of degrees higher.  You have to remember that when the hot air is pulled across the coils you're only going to see about a 15 degree drop in that air (the air running through the system) temperature so the air has to circulate for a while to pull down the whole house.  It could take 3-5 hours to pull the house down 10 degrees. In my house that wouldn't even get us to 80 which is NOT comfortable for us.  The A/C isn't just cooling air in the house, it has to cool EVERYTHING that heats up or produces heat.  The walls, floors, appliances, furniture...

I found this article where the author talked to engineers at Florida Power and Light.

"_When does it become less expensive to run the air conditioning all day than to turn it on for a few hours?

I put this question to the experts at Florida Power & Light, who did some research and came back with this answer: It depends. Humidity, the dew point, the outside temperature, the construction of your house, the efficiency of your air conditioning system  all these factors come into play.

FPL did remind me that the longer the system runs, the more it costs. And, for every 2 degrees you raise the thermostat, you save 9 percent on cooling costs. Turning off the system for hours at a time might save money  if you dont have to run it longer than you would normally to cool down the house.

The FPL experts turned up one experiment done in Cocoa in 1985 that found opening windows at night during the summer increased 24-hour air conditioning use by about 30 percent if the average daily temperature was 82 degrees. If the average was 77 degrees, it was a wash cost-wise._

It is a rather heated topic even among professionals.  From my professional experience in our area b/c of the house construction, high temps and humidity it is better to run the system a few degrees higher than what you feel comfortable while you are not home and lower it when you are.


----------



## jenshell75

Hello Disboutiquers, 

I have been stalking these pages for a while now, gathering inspiration and courage to try my hand at sewing an outfit for my DD4 to wear at WDW next year. I am new to sewing and have a very basic sewing machine. I am from Australia and we don't have a great range in Disney fabric. 

However the other day I did locate some Disney Shirred Fabric at my local store. I have noticed a few people mention the "Cheater Dress" and  1 seam. This sounds like the perfect starter dress for me. 

I was wondering if you would be able to help me with measurements and seam allowance and how to attach shoulder straps. If anyone has some step by step instructions or could send a link I would be so happy. 

Also what other basic sewing patterns would you suggest? I would also like to have a shot at decorating some jeans. Any good tips would be appreciated.  


Sew have a fantastic day lolllllll

Jen


----------



## t-beri

Jen!  Here is a tutorial for a shirred dress.  You get to skip all of the cutting and shirring part.  You can just use ribbon for the straps if you like.  Just make sure to heat seal the cut ends by running a lighter over them lightly so they don't frey on you.  But you can at least see how they are sewn on.  For kids clothes I think a 1/4" seam allowance is fine.  Most adult clothing patterns call for larger, it gives you room to let them out but since kids grow up as well as out you don't normally need to let their seams out.  plus 1/4" is easy  I'm all about easy.
I hope you have a great time and that your little loves it!

HEY GUYS!!! (or girls rather)  I just ran across this Tutu drive, collecting handmade tutus (and other dress up goodies) for sick kiddos.  I put a link to it in my blog.


----------



## t-beri

PS., a lot of the girls around here like Scientific Seamstress patterns  I would recommend her Portrait peasant top and easy fit pants.  Easily beginner level patterns that are super customizable. Her photo tutorials will guide you every step of the way and she also explains the sewing terminology.  You will want to keep sewing them long after you have built up your sewing experience.  Not to mention they are ADORABLED!!


----------



## princesskayla

2cutekidz said:


> Drive by post!   Been up north all week, and leaving for MI Adventure in the morning...loving everything that has been posted lately!
> 
> I finally got to make a Princess set for DD!  I've been wanting to make one with a bunch of princess for awhile!!  Em loves it too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




This is wonderful. I love how you used floral fabric and incorporated the princessess. Would you mind if I CASED it for a Hollywood Studios design?  I am thinking a black and white steamboat Mickey dress would be perfect for that skirt!!​


----------



## ellenbenny

masonite said:


> Hi lovely talented ladies....
> 
> Hope you have room for one more!! I just found this thread, and feel like I've been called back home to the mother ship!
> 
> I am forever sewing and having fun making things, so it is great to be surrounded  by likeminded people!!
> 
> 
> For those of you making upcycled dresses [love that look], are you following a pattern or a tutorial?  Thanks so much!



I use Lil Blue Boo patterns from Youcanmakethis.com



birdie757 said:


> Has anyone downsized the round neck top/sundress pattern for a size 12m?  I am not sure how much I would have to resize the neck of the pattern from the 2.   The photos that I have seen of other people with this dress seem younger than 2 sometimes...is there another pattern similar that I am missing that goes smaller than 2?



I have seen similar patterns on etsy that start at smaller sizes.  If you don't feel comfortable downsizing the one you have you might try one of those.



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I am SO GIDDY...here's just one of many outfits for my girlie-girls! I have so much fun just before our trips!!



Those are just soooo stinkin cute!  



peachygreen said:


> I've been gone for too long.  I just finished going through the latest thread.  OMG there are some amazingly adoarble outfits.
> 
> Here is what I have been working on my newest DD Alice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really bad that I don't have another Disney trip planned for 2 years, but I am always buying fabric that will make great outfits for Disney.
> 
> I am currently making my first Carly Romper for Alice and a couple of dresses for both girls.  Not disney related at this point but I am sewing again now that Alice is 2-1/2 months old.



Adorable, Congrats!!



tricia said:


> My very first Feliz.  I love it, and am already working on another for a customer.
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._466656420328_743780328_6641366_2758529_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1_466656415328_743780328_6641365_480294_n.jpg
> 
> And my first time grabbing the photos from Facebook too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that's better.  No one wants to have to click a link.



Very pretty, I really need to try making one of those, I love it!



melmathis said:


> i made myself a dress!!!! is it wrong to actually make yourself something. i am in to making things for my daughter, anything. this week i saw a pattern for a 50s style sundress, i bought it, actually made it. it felt good to have a new dress.



Would love to see pictures!



CruisinEars said:


> Thanks to you all for inspiring me to sew. I shared the doll skirts I made earlier, so now I get to share the skirt I just made for my dd. I got the wrap skirt from YCMT and found some super cheap seersucker fabric at Hobby Lobby. The top is from Gymboree and just happens to be a really good match for the fabric we found. Since this was my very first all by myself sewing project, I just wanted some cheap fabric to try it out on. My mom who has been sewing for most of her life said I did a really good job and was impressed that I even tackled bias tape.  We are now scouring YCMT to find another pattern to fit my dd9 who wears a 10/12. I would love to find a simple sundress. Any suggestions would be welcome.



Very sweet!



lovestosew said:


> been having a hard time with my serger...6 hrs yesterday trying to figure out what was wrong   and working on sleeping beauty ( hate when it takes me more than a day to complete a dress!!!).... I am using the same pattern I made for snow white...so will be a slip on too,,  the dress here in the pic is just hand basted to give idea how it is to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got requests for the pattern and I am more than happy to share it but do not know how to do pdf files so if you pm me the measurements I will send it in the mail   I am taking pictures and doing a small tutorial to share too!!!
> 
> Linnette



I love your work! and would love to have that pattern, will send pm!



tarazandra said:


> Here's all I've worked on so far this summer. Truly I think it's more than all of 2009! The first 2 are the "cheater" dresses, as someone called them  Pre-shirred fabric and it's exactly the right length for my 5 year old. I'm going to match some fabric to the Tinkerbell one and embellish some pants so she can wear it through the cooler months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Gymboree top that I bought for $4. There weren't any matching bottoms so I figured I'd simply sew some for her! I love how nicely this skirt matches! Her name is Daisy, so I always get her everything I can find with daisies on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my first Vida! Oh how I love this pattern! Plus, I was thrilled to see it goes up in size large enough for my 11 year old! This dress was real easy to make and I definitely plan to do more. BTW, it's not actually wonky, she just held it at a weird angle and I forgot to take another picture the next time she wore it. Lastly, this is the exact fabric I used on the very first outfit I ever sewed. That was 3 years ago so it's long been outgrown. She's very happy to have another skull dress



Everything looks great!


----------



## princesskayla

Looking for appliques for a Hollywood Studios design.

I found these designs on some clothes. Does anyone know if these are machine appliques or not? If they are machine appliques, where can I get them? I have Heather's steamboat Mickey already - I am just wanting the directors chair, mouse tower and take two sign. Thanks! 












PS- If these designs are someone's here - I LOVE them - super cute.


----------



## ellenbenny

I've posted these on facebook and on the big give board... but now that the recipient has received them I will go ahead and post here too.

Here is what I sent for Sydney's big give:

Audrey skirt and appliqued t-shirt for Sydney:













Bowling shirts and Easy Fit shorts for Lucas and Caiden:










And appliqued t-shirt for the Mom and Dad:


----------



## ellenbenny

princesskayla said:


> Looking for appliques for a Hollywood Studios design.
> 
> I found these designs on some clothes. Does anyone know if these are machine appliques or not? If they are machine appliques, where can I get them? I have Heather's steamboat Mickey already - I am just wanting the directors chair, mouse tower and take two sign. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- If these designs are someone's here - I LOVE them - super cute.



I don't know, but I wanted to say those outfits are really cute!


----------



## RMAMom

Good Morning, I'm on my way to work and I have Friday off and was hoping to sew but I just realized that I don't have any Joann's coupons. I don't think I've recieved a flyer in the mail since before the 4th and there haven't been any in my Sunday paper. Is it just me? I have to get started on a few things for our trip in the Fall and I could really use some coupons. So please tell me it's just me and that you are all still recieving coupons from Joanns and I've just hit a dry spell. Thanks. Have a great day!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

2cutekidz said:


> The Insa was very easy!  Even easier than the Vida!
> 
> 
> I forgot that the pattern wasn't in english!  It's such an easy pattern, I didn't really need instructions to put it together, but there is an english sewing tute.  I'll see if I can find it
> 
> ETA:  Here is a link to the photo tute
> 
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080930030853/farbenmix/images/b/b1/Insa.pdf
> !!



Thanks for the tutorial!  Did you just add the butt ruffles to the pattern?  i'm glad to hear it is so easy.  I may have to buy that pattern.  Yours is just so beautiful!!!

For those of you who bought the book, those are in english, right?



ellenbenny said:


> I've posted these on facebook and on the big give board... but now that the recipient has received them I will go ahead and post here too.
> 
> Here is what I sent for Sydney's big give:
> 
> Audrey skirt and appliqued t-shirt for Sydney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Love the orange.  It is so different!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

2cutekidz said:


> I forgot that the pattern wasn't in english!  It's such an easy pattern, I didn't really need instructions to put it together, but there is an english sewing tute.  I'll see if I can find it
> 
> !!



Did you make up the pattern for the top or did you purchase that somewhere?


----------



## clairemolly

peachygreen said:


> Thanks all for the love of my little girls.  Its nice to be settling into a family of four.
> 
> I'm so excited, I think we might take a Disney Cruise and maybe make a couple day trip to WDW in February!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited.  I didn't think we'd make it back to see the mouse again until Nov 2012.  I wonder how crazy I am to think of doing that with a 10 month old.
> 
> I guess I need to work on getting us passports.  James has his, mine is expired and the girls would need one.



We went with a 10 month old in 2008 and I wouldn't change anything.  I have amazing memories of her from that trip...Ariel even picked her up and snuggled with her.  It's a great age...she was on table food, so we just shared food from our plates and all the characters just ate her up.  It was so easy, that we're planning a trip this Nov. with a 14 week old...


----------



## tricia

BBGirl said:


> That is BEAUTiful.



Thank you.



melmathis said:


> i made myself a dress!!!! is it wrong to actually make yourself something. i am in to making things for my daughter, anything. this week i saw a pattern for a 50s style sundress, i bought it, actually made it. it felt good to have a new dress.



Pictures?!?!!?



Granna4679 said:


> Beautiful...I think that is the first one I have seen with eyelet on top.  I love it.



thanks.  I knew I wanted those fabrics together, but I couldn't decide if I wanted the eyelet on top, or the other way around, so I cut it out both ways.  I am working on the other one now.  It will have a little more 'bling', with some ribbon embellishments etc.



CruisinEars said:


>



Really cute.



lovestosew said:


>



Yes Linette, why aren't you selling patterns? You make the most gorgeous stuff.




teresajoy said:


> That is BEAUTIFUL!!!  I have yet to make a Feliz, but I always love them when I see them!



I've been loving all the ones I see for a while now, glad I finally got to make one.  Not as hard as I was expecting.  I followed the instructions in the Book and the tutorial.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Very pretty...I had eyelet out to make Katie the same dress...but I was going to do white/white...she didn't like the eyelet...stinker!  I may make it anyway and then she can decided.



That would be very pretty.  Too bad Katie quashed the idea.



peachygreen said:


> Tricia - Beautiful Feliz.



Thanks



princesskayla said:


> Tricia- The feliz is wonderful. I have got to get freezer paper so I can make one, you have inspired me.



Hurry up, I want to see what you make.



tarazandra said:


> This is a Gymboree top that I bought for $4. There weren't any matching bottoms so I figured I'd simply sew some for her! I love how nicely this skirt matches! Her name is Daisy, so I always get her everything I can find with daisies on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my first Vida! Oh how I love this pattern! Plus, I was thrilled to see it goes up in size large enough for my 11 year old! This dress was real easy to make and I definitely plan to do more. BTW, it's not actually wonky, she just held it at a weird angle and I forgot to take another picture the next time she wore it. Lastly, this is the exact fabric I used on the very first outfit I ever sewed. That was 3 years ago so it's long been outgrown. She's very happy to have another skull dress



Great job on everything.  Love the cheater dresses.  I have 2 of them myself.
I too love the vida, and cute skulls.



ellenbenny said:


> Very pretty, I really need to try making one of those, I love it!



Thank you.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for the tutorial!  Did you just add the butt ruffles to the pattern?  i'm glad to hear it is so easy.  I may have to buy that pattern.  Yours is just so beautiful!!!
> 
> For those of you who bought the book, those are in english, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the orange.  It is so different!



Yes, the book and everything in it is in english.


----------



## DisneyLaura

tricia said:


> My very first Feliz.  I love it, and am already working on another for a customer.
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._466656420328_743780328_6641366_2758529_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1_466656415328_743780328_6641365_480294_n.jpg
> 
> And my first time grabbing the photos from Facebook too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that's better.  No one wants to have to click a link.



That's is gorgeous


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Ladies, do you think i would get a better reaction at 1900 Park Fare from the step sisters and gang if I made each of my girls one of the step sisters dresses using carla's precious dress pattern or should I make a simply sweet or something like it with appliques of the steps and Lady Tremaine on it?  I just can't decide.  I keep going back and forth.  Hmmmm.....

The simply sweets could probably be worn throughout the day but the precious dresses would probably be funny, just not practical to wear in the park unless I used them for the MNSSHP, but I am not sure my girls would want to wear them for the night.  Who knows?  Maybe I should ask them.


----------



## tricia

ellenbenny said:


> I've posted these on facebook and on the big give board... but now that the recipient has received them I will go ahead and post here too.
> 
> Here is what I sent for Sydney's big give:
> 
> Audrey skirt and appliqued t-shirt for Sydney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirts and Easy Fit shorts for Lucas and Caiden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And appliqued t-shirt for the Mom and Dad:



Love it all.  Guess I can post my stuff too now, as they received that also.











There was a couple of times that mom mentioned that they liked the colours red, white and royal blue, but that they weren't American, so when I saw the cute beaver with Canada flags at my local store I couldn't resist.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I need some help.....
Mom2rtk- if you are on and can answer, great!
But- Im happy to hear suggestions from others.
I have my own version of an ariel gown in my head, I have it scetched out and I have a cinderella dress pattern I plan to use.
I want a (peplum?) that meets in the front and drapes across the back, rather than coming back up like Cinderella/Drizella type peplum.

like this...(this is MOM2RTKs by the way)




but I plan to use an oranza type material, and have it shorter- sorta.






However I don't know how to make it and I hate to buy a pattern just for that piece. I dont want it to be puffy, but to lay flat- but it would be gathered some at the waist. Am I making any sense?

I can take a picture of my sketch if this is confusing. i want to know how to do it.
I have Simplicity 0554 (I'll make mine longer)




I do have 4949 and 9383 too- but the bodice is too low on that...but maybe I would be happier with the skirt in that one??? Hmmm
 a visual reminder of of 9383




suggestions?


----------



## DisneyLaura

CruisinEars said:


> Thanks to you all for inspiring me to sew. I shared the doll skirts I made earlier, so now I get to share the skirt I just made for my dd. I got the wrap skirt from YCMT and found some super cheap seersucker fabric at Hobby Lobby. The top is from Gymboree and just happens to be a really good match for the fabric we found. Since this was my very first all by myself sewing project, I just wanted some cheap fabric to try it out on. My mom who has been sewing for most of her life said I did a really good job and was impressed that I even tackled bias tape.  We are now scouring YCMT to find another pattern to fit my dd9 who wears a 10/12. I would love to find a simple sundress. Any suggestions would be welcome.



Very pretty



lovestosew said:


> been having a hard time with my serger...6 hrs yesterday trying to figure out what was wrong   and working on sleeping beauty ( hate when it takes me more than a day to complete a dress!!!).... I am using the same pattern I made for snow white...so will be a slip on too,,  the dress here in the pic is just hand basted to give idea how it is to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got requests for the pattern and I am more than happy to share it but do not know how to do pdf files so if you pm me the measurements I will send it in the mail   I am taking pictures and doing a small tutorial to share too!!!
> 
> Linnette



Beautiful  - what measurements do you need.  We are going to WDW in Nov/Dec and I would love to make this for my DD4



ellenbenny said:


> I've posted these on facebook and on the big give board... but now that the recipient has received them I will go ahead and post here too.
> 
> Here is what I sent for Sydney's big give:
> 
> Audrey skirt and appliqued t-shirt for Sydney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirts and Easy Fit shorts for Lucas and Caiden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And appliqued t-shirt for the Mom and Dad:



I love those.  I can't wait til I get better at sewing so I can applique



tricia said:


> Love it all.  Guess I can post my stuff too now, as they received that also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a couple of times that mom mentioned that they liked the colours red, white and royal blue, but that they weren't American, so when I saw the cute beaver with Canada flags at my local store I couldn't resist.



Those are super cute as well


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ellenbenny said:


> I've posted these on facebook and on the big give board... but now that the recipient has received them I will go ahead and post here too.
> 
> Here is what I sent for Sydney's big give:
> 
> Audrey skirt and appliqued t-shirt for Sydney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirts and Easy Fit shorts for Lucas and Caiden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And appliqued t-shirt for the Mom and Dad:



The sets are fantastic!!  I love seeing everything is orange, that is a color I wouldn't have typically thought of, but it looks GREAT!!  If you don't mind, I was wondering how you did you hem on the butt ruffles for your Audrey skirt.  I love how they look.



RMAMom said:


> Good Morning, I'm on my way to work and I have Friday off and was hoping to sew but I just realized that I don't have any Joann's coupons. I don't think I've recieved a flyer in the mail since before the 4th and there haven't been any in my Sunday paper. Is it just me? I have to get started on a few things for our trip in the Fall and I could really use some coupons. So please tell me it's just me and that you are all still recieving coupons from Joanns and I've just hit a dry spell. Thanks. Have a great day!



I think I received a circular from Jo-Anns a few weeks ago, but all the coupons expire this weekend and some were only good for the weekend of the 4th.  My Jo-Anns always has in-store flyers with a 40% off coupon too, so I never feel bad if I missed the coupons in the circular or left it at home.  I'm not sure if this is common practice for all the stores or not   The only other reason I could think that maybe you aren't getting flyers is if you haven't been "scanned" for some time.  I know they stop sending them after not scanning for awhile, but I'm not sure what the time line is on that.  If you have an old flyer, it probably wouldn't hurt to bring it in for "scanning" next time you go.


----------



## disneyworldmom2

I am new to this thread, and am overwhelmed with all the great ideas and projects here.  I would love to start with something simple for our upcoming trip, like matching shirts for a 7 yr boy and 9yr girl.  Was thinking about something with an applique, but am open to anything SIMPLE!  Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## ncmomof2

RMAMom said:


> Good Morning, I'm on my way to work and I have Friday off and was hoping to sew but I just realized that I don't have any Joann's coupons. I don't think I've recieved a flyer in the mail since before the 4th and there haven't been any in my Sunday paper. Is it just me? I have to get started on a few things for our trip in the Fall and I could really use some coupons. So please tell me it's just me and that you are all still recieving coupons from Joanns and I've just hit a dry spell. Thanks. Have a great day!




The July 4th one had a coupon that can be used this week.  And I got a new one in the mail yesterday so it should be coming soon.  Also, they will take Hobby Lobby and Hancock coupons if you have those in your area.


----------



## mommalissa

I had asked you ladies about a year ago about how hard an aline dress would be for a beginner.  You all were very encouraging and I finally got up my nerve to try to make a dress.  DD wanted a Buzz dress to wear to TS3 and to the parks later this year.  She also decided she wanted a princess dress.


----------



## 2cutekidz

princesskayla said:


> This is wonderful. I love how you used floral fabric and incorporated the princessess. Would you mind if I CASED it for a Hollywood Studios design?  I am thinking a black and white steamboat Mickey dress would be perfect for that skirt!!



Thanks!!  CASE away 



princesskayla said:


> Looking for appliques for a Hollywood Studios design.
> 
> I found these designs on some clothes. Does anyone know if these are machine appliques or not? If they are machine appliques, where can I get them? I have Heather's steamboat Mickey already - I am just wanting the directors chair, mouse tower and take two sign. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- If these designs are someone's here - I LOVE them - super cute.



They are applique designe, but not sure who made them.


----------



## princesskayla

ellenbenny said:


> I've posted these on facebook and on the big give board... but now that the recipient has received them I will go ahead and post here too.
> 
> Here is what I sent for Sydney's big give:
> 
> Audrey skirt and appliqued t-shirt for Sydney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirts and Easy Fit shorts for Lucas and Caiden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And appliqued t-shirt for the Mom and Dad:



I love the orange! Great color choices. They look wonderful. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ladies, do you think i would get a better reaction at 1900 Park Fare from the step sisters and gang if I made each of my girls one of the step sisters dresses using carla's precious dress pattern or should I make a simply sweet or something like it with appliques of the steps and Lady Tremaine on it?  I just can't decide.  I keep going back and forth.  Hmmmm.....
> 
> The simply sweets could probably be worn throughout the day but the precious dresses would probably be funny, just not practical to wear in the park unless I used them for the MNSSHP, but I am not sure my girls would want to wear them for the night.  Who knows?  Maybe I should ask them.



I am going back and forth with the same question!  



tricia said:


> Love it all.  Guess I can post my stuff too now, as they received that also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a couple of times that mom mentioned that they liked the colours red, white and royal blue, but that they weren't American, so when I saw the cute beaver with Canada flags at my local store I couldn't resist.



Very cute! I like the beavers. That would be good for Epcot.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I need some help.....
> Mom2rtk- if you are on and can answer, great!
> But- Im happy to hear suggestions from others.
> I have my own version of an ariel gown in my head, I have it scetched out and I have a cinderella dress pattern I plan to use.
> I want a (peplum?) that meets in the front and drapes across the back, rather than coming back up like Cinderella/Drizella type peplum.
> 
> like this...(this is MOM2RTKs by the way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I plan to use an oranza type material, and have it shorter- sorta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I don't know how to make it and I hate to buy a pattern just for that piece. I dont want it to be puffy, but to lay flat- but it would be gathered some at the waist. Am I making any sense?
> 
> I can take a picture of my sketch if this is confusing. i want to know how to do it.
> I have Simplicity 0554 (I'll make mine longer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have 4949 and 9383 too- but the bodice is too low on that...but maybe I would be happier with the skirt in that one??? Hmmm
> a visual reminder of of 9383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suggestions?



I am beginning to think yall are looking at my sewing project list. I just bought the fabric to make the ariel dress as well. I was just made my own pattern for the peplem freehand from the pictures of the dress online. I am not very much help in answering your question. Sorry.


----------



## visitingapril09

mommalissa said:


> I had asked you ladies about a year ago about how hard an aline dress would be for a beginner.  You all were very encouraging and I finally got up my nerve to try to make a dress.  DD wanted a Buzz dress to wear to TS3 and to the parks later this year.  She also decided she wanted a princess dress.



Love seeing the Buzz dress. The saying at the bottom finishes it perfectly! Fabulous dresses. They are so simple but so effective.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Wow, fabulous stuff on here lately!

I don't know if anyone remembers me or not.  I posted a few times after our 2008 trip but then I sort of dropped off the radar.  Mainly because my computer crashed and I couldn't remember my stupid password and it was a huge pain to get another one!

Anyways, a brief re-intro.  My name is Shannon.   I'm an RN and the mom of 6 great kids.  We are "tentatively" planning a trip in October.  If I can get enough overtime, we're going.  When we went two years ago, I could get all of the OT that I wanted but now in this crummy economy, the hospital has gotten really stingy with it.  But they've lightened up a little lately so it's looking hopeful.  

I have been obsessively stalking this thread looking for customs to shamelessly CASE.  I am not very creative and I have always been blown aways by the talent on this thread.  Alexa likes to look with me and she recently said "These Moms are WAY better than you!"  Sweet, huh?


----------



## NiniMorris

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, fabulous stuff on here lately!
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers me or not.  I posted a few times after our 2008 trip but then I sort of dropped off the radar.  Mainly because my computer crashed and I couldn't remember my stupid password and it was a huge pain to get another one!
> 
> Anyways, a brief re-intro.  My name is Shannon.   I'm an RN and the mom of 6 great kids.  We are "tentatively" planning a trip in October.  If I can get enough overtime, we're going.  When we went two years ago, I could get all of the OT that I wanted but now in this crummy economy, the hospital has gotten really stingy with it.  But they've lightened up a little lately so it's looking hopeful.
> 
> I have been obsessively stalking this thread looking for customs to shamelessly CASE.  I am not very creative and I have always been blown aways by the talent on this thread.  Alexa likes to look with me and she recently said "These Moms are WAY better than you!"  Sweet, huh?




LOL...my youngest daughter (adopted) is always teasing me that she should have been adopted by one of the ladies on here...they are all so wayyyyyy more talented than I am!

Of course, I do have to say...she is showing a great deal of talent and creativity on her own, so maybe she is right!

Nini


----------



## tricia

mommalissa said:


> I had asked you ladies about a year ago about how hard an aline dress would be for a beginner.  You all were very encouraging and I finally got up my nerve to try to make a dress.  DD wanted a Buzz dress to wear to TS3 and to the parks later this year.  She also decided she wanted a princess dress.



Very cute, love the bottom of the Buzz with the rick rack.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, fabulous stuff on here lately!
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers me or not.  I posted a few times after our 2008 trip but then I sort of dropped off the radar.  Mainly because my computer crashed and I couldn't remember my stupid password and it was a huge pain to get another one!
> 
> Anyways, a brief re-intro.  My name is Shannon.   I'm an RN and the mom of 6 great kids.  We are "tentatively" planning a trip in October.  If I can get enough overtime, we're going.  When we went two years ago, I could get all of the OT that I wanted but now in this crummy economy, the hospital has gotten really stingy with it.  But they've lightened up a little lately so it's looking hopeful.
> 
> I have been obsessively stalking this thread looking for customs to shamelessly CASE.  I am not very creative and I have always been blown aways by the talent on this thread.  Alexa likes to look with me and she recently said "These Moms are WAY better than you!"  Sweet, huh?



Nice girl   and I thought only my kids said stuff like that to me.  On the other hand, you know if you ever ask her "Do these pants make my butt look big?"  that she will give you an honest answer.


----------



## visitingapril09

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, fabulous stuff on here lately!
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers me or not.  I posted a few times after our 2008 trip but then I sort of dropped off the radar.  Mainly because my computer crashed and I couldn't remember my stupid password and it was a huge pain to get another one!
> 
> Anyways, a brief re-intro.  My name is Shannon.   I'm an RN and the mom of 6 great kids.  We are "tentatively" planning a trip in October.  If I can get enough overtime, we're going.  When we went two years ago, I could get all of the OT that I wanted but now in this crummy economy, the hospital has gotten really stingy with it.  But they've lightened up a little lately so it's looking hopeful.
> 
> I have been obsessively stalking this thread looking for customs to shamelessly CASE.  I am not very creative and I have always been blown aways by the talent on this thread.  Alexa likes to look with me and she recently said "These Moms are WAY better than you!"  Sweet, huh?



Nice to see you! Have fun casing away!


----------



## ellenbenny

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Love the orange.  It is so different!



Thanks!



tricia said:


> Love it all.



Thank you!



DisneyLaura said:


> I love those.  I can't wait til I get better at sewing so I can applique



Thanks, you will get there too!



Diz-Mommy said:


> The sets are fantastic!!  I love seeing everything is orange, that is a color I wouldn't have typically thought of, but it looks GREAT!!  If you don't mind, I was wondering how you did you hem on the butt ruffles for your Audrey skirt.  I love how they look.



Thanks!  I used a rolled hem on my serger using a wooly nylon in the upper and lower loopers.  I used a color to match the fabrics in the upper looper, and white in the needle and the lower looper.



princesskayla said:


> I love the orange! Great color choices. They look wonderful.



Thanks!


----------



## twoglasslippers

Wow! I am completely blown away by the talent here!  Everything posted is absolutely beautiful! I really don't do much sewing- I've made curtains & aprons but that's about all. I would love to try and make something for my kids to wear, though! What piece/pattern would anyone recommend for a beginner? I have two boys and a girl so any type of clothing would be fine. Thanks for the help!


----------



## angel23321

Well I am finally back. I've been traveling for work on and off over the last 6 weeks and have had NO time to come on and post.  I'm afraid to even try to go back and read everything. LOL. 

I was so excited to be finished traveling so I can start on the girls outfits for September.  Well, we may not be able to go now. As always, thanks to the ever changing military schedule.  It stinks because we could've gone earlier in the year if we had known his schedule would change.  And we won't be able to take advantage of the military discount after September...unless they offer it again.  Sigh.  We should know one way or another in the next week.  

I'm just so sad because we didn't take another vacation this year and we absolutely know we won't be able to next year as his boat will be out to sea.  

Well...now I'll just have to participate in more big gives I guess.


----------



## tricia

twoglasslippers said:


> Wow! I am completely blown away by the talent here!  Everything posted is absolutely beautiful! I really don't do much sewing- I've made curtains & aprons but that's about all. I would love to try and make something for my kids to wear, though! What piece/pattern would anyone recommend for a beginner? I have two boys and a girl so any type of clothing would be fine. Thanks for the help!



Any patterns from Carla C on www.youcanmakethis.com   Easy fit pants would be the best I think.  You can start with pyjama bottoms if you want, they would be the easiest.  Then you can move on to the Simply Sweet for your daughter, and the Bowling Shirt for the boys.


----------



## Granna4679

Ellen & Tricia - I love the Big Give outfits.  The smiles on those kids faces in their trip report was awesome!!!  Great job!!



CruisinEars said:


> Thanks to you all for inspiring me to sew. I shared the doll skirts I made earlier, so now I get to share the skirt I just made for my dd. I got the wrap skirt from YCMT and found some super cheap seersucker fabric at Hobby Lobby. The top is from Gymboree and just happens to be a really good match for the fabric we found. Since this was my very first all by myself sewing project, I just wanted some cheap fabric to try it out on. My mom who has been sewing for most of her life said I did a really good job and was impressed that I even tackled bias tape.  We are now scouring YCMT to find another pattern to fit my dd9 who wears a 10/12. I would love to find a simple sundress. Any suggestions would be welcome.



Oh, this is really cute and YES, the shirt matches perfectly!!  



lovestosew said:


> been having a hard time with my serger...6 hrs yesterday trying to figure out what was wrong   and working on sleeping beauty ( hate when it takes me more than a day to complete a dress!!!).... I am using the same pattern I made for snow white...so will be a slip on too,,  the dress here in the pic is just hand basted to give idea how it is to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got requests for the pattern and I am more than happy to share it but do not know how to do pdf files so if you pm me the measurements I will send it in the mail   I am taking pictures and doing a small tutorial to share too!!!
> 
> Linnette



Linnette - love this one too....I sent you a PM



tarazandra said:


> Here's all I've worked on so far this summer. Truly I think it's more than all of 2009! The first 2 are the "cheater" dresses, as someone called them  Pre-shirred fabric and it's exactly the right length for my 5 year old. I'm going to match some fabric to the Tinkerbell one and embellish some pants so she can wear it through the cooler months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Gymboree top that I bought for $4. There weren't any matching bottoms so I figured I'd simply sew some for her! I love how nicely this skirt matches! Her name is Daisy, so I always get her everything I can find with daisies on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my first Vida! Oh how I love this pattern! Plus, I was thrilled to see it goes up in size large enough for my 11 year old! This dress was real easy to make and I definitely plan to do more. BTW, it's not actually wonky, she just held it at a weird angle and I forgot to take another picture the next time she wore it. Lastly, this is the exact fabric I used on the very first outfit I ever sewed. That was 3 years ago so it's long been outgrown. She's very happy to have another skull dress



All very cute!!!  I have made several of the "cheater" dresses myself and they are so quick and easy.  And great job on matching the Gymboree shirt or vise versa.  That outfit is adorable.



princesskayla said:


> Looking for appliques for a Hollywood Studios design.
> 
> I found these designs on some clothes. Does anyone know if these are machine appliques or not? If they are machine appliques, where can I get them? I have Heather's steamboat Mickey already - I am just wanting the directors chair, mouse tower and take two sign. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- If these designs are someone's here - I LOVE them - super cute.



Don't know where to get the designs either but just wanted to say I love these outfits...



RMAMom said:


> Good Morning, I'm on my way to work and I have Friday off and was hoping to sew but I just realized that I don't have any Joann's coupons. I don't think I've recieved a flyer in the mail since before the 4th and there haven't been any in my Sunday paper. Is it just me? I have to get started on a few things for our trip in the Fall and I could really use some coupons. So please tell me it's just me and that you are all still recieving coupons from Joanns and I've just hit a dry spell. Thanks. Have a great day!



I just got one in the mail on Monday. Lots of coupons in it good for July 18-25 I think (several 40% off coupons in one circular).



peachygreen said:


> I'm so excited, I think we might take a Disney Cruise and maybe make a couple day trip to WDW in February!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited.  I didn't think we'd make it back to see the mouse again until Nov 2012.  I wonder how crazy I am to think of doing that with a 10 month old.
> 
> I guess I need to work on getting us passports.  James has his, mine is expired and the girls would need one.



I hope your trip works out.  I haven't gone to Disney with a 10 month old but I can tell you this....it has got to be easier than with a 2 yr old who has a mind of her own and wanted to run off.   Ha!!  Good luck and I am sure you will have a great trip.



disneyworldmom2 said:


> I am new to this thread, and am overwhelmed with all the great ideas and projects here.  I would love to start with something simple for our upcoming trip, like matching shirts for a 7 yr boy and 9yr girl.  Was thinking about something with an applique, but am open to anything SIMPLE!  Any suggestions? Thanks!



Welcome...I would suggest the A-line from Carla C on YouCanMakeThis.com
or the Simply Sweet for the girl and the bowling shirt and easy fit pants for the boy.  You get them all on the same website and they send them to you instantly via email.  Great deal and cute patterns.



mommalissa said:


> I had asked you ladies about a year ago about how hard an aline dress would be for a beginner.  You all were very encouraging and I finally got up my nerve to try to make a dress.  DD wanted a Buzz dress to wear to TS3 and to the parks later this year.  She also decided she wanted a princess dress.



I really, really, really like the Buzz dress.  That saying at the bottom is the perfect thing for that dress.  Very cute!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, fabulous stuff on here lately!
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers me or not.  I posted a few times after our 2008 trip but then I sort of dropped off the radar.  Mainly because my computer crashed and I couldn't remember my stupid password and it was a huge pain to get another one!
> 
> Anyways, a brief re-intro.  My name is Shannon.   I'm an RN and the mom of 6 great kids.  We are "tentatively" planning a trip in October.  If I can get enough overtime, we're going.  When we went two years ago, I could get all of the OT that I wanted but now in this crummy economy, the hospital has gotten really stingy with it.  But they've lightened up a little lately so it's looking hopeful.
> 
> I have been obsessively stalking this thread looking for customs to shamelessly CASE.  I am not very creative and I have always been blown aways by the talent on this thread.  Alexa likes to look with me and she recently said "These Moms are WAY better than you!"  Sweet, huh?



Good luck with the overtime...I hope you get to go on your October trip and WELCOME BACK!!



twoglasslippers said:


> Wow! I am completely blown away by the talent here!  Everything posted is absolutely beautiful! I really don't do much sewing- I've made curtains & aprons but that's about all. I would love to try and make something for my kids to wear, though! What piece/pattern would anyone recommend for a beginner? I have two boys and a girl so any type of clothing would be fine. Thanks for the help!



As I said above....the patterns from CarlaC on YCMT.com are the best and you can't go wrong....she is so great at explaining each step....anyone can do it.



angel23321 said:


> Well I am finally back. I've been traveling for work on and off over the last 6 weeks and have had NO time to come on and post.  I'm afraid to even try to go back and read everything. LOL.
> 
> I was so excited to be finished traveling so I can start on the girls outfits for September.  Well, we may not be able to go now. As always, thanks to the ever changing military schedule.  It stinks because we could've gone earlier in the year if we had known his schedule would change.  And we won't be able to take advantage of the military discount after September...unless they offer it again.  Sigh.  We should know one way or another in the next week.
> 
> I'm just so sad because we didn't take another vacation this year and we absolutely know we won't be able to next year as his boat will be out to sea.
> 
> Well...now I'll just have to participate in more big gives I guess.



OH....thats too bad about your trip.  Hopefully you can still figure out how to go.  I am starting to feel the "military schedule" pinch as well.  My DD23 and hubby are venturing out on that as well.  He is Army but will leave for the first time in October.  We have always been able to plan vacations and whatever to include them.....I will SO HATE not having them with us for every occasion, but in another way I am so PROUD that he is willing to serve his/our country and sacrifice to keep the rest of us safe.  

I just had to throw this in....my DGD2.1/2 was petting their cat and couldn't remember what "fur" was so she told the cat "Scarlett, I LOVE your OUTFIT!"
I think my sewing terms are rubbing off on her.  LOL~!


----------



## angel23321

Granna4679 said:


> ​OH....thats too bad about your trip.  Hopefully you can still figure out how to go.  I am starting to feel the "military schedule" pinch as well.  My DD23 and hubby are venturing out on that as well.  He is Army but will leave for the first time in October.  We have always been able to plan vacations and whatever to include them.....I will SO HATE not having them with us for every occasion, but in another way I am so PROUD that he is willing to serve his/our country and sacrifice to keep the rest of us safe.



Yes, it definately is something that takes getting used to. I used to get very angry about it in the beginning of our marriage.  I deal with it much better now but I still hate when plans have to get cancelled.  DH has been on shore duty/pre-commissioning units for so long that I forgot what a deployable submarine schedule was like.  You should definately be proud of what he AND your daughter is doing.  It is a sacrifice for both of them.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mommalissa said:


> I had asked you ladies about a year ago about how hard an aline dress would be for a beginner.  You all were very encouraging and I finally got up my nerve to try to make a dress.  DD wanted a Buzz dress to wear to TS3 and to the parks later this year.  She also decided she wanted a princess dress.



CUTE and CUTE!!  You did great!! 



twoglasslippers said:


> Wow! I am completely blown away by the talent here!  Everything posted is absolutely beautiful! I really don't do much sewing- I've made curtains & aprons but that's about all. I would love to try and make something for my kids to wear, though! What piece/pattern would anyone recommend for a beginner? I have two boys and a girl so any type of clothing would be fine. Thanks for the help!



I second the Carla C patterns, I had my apprehensions about using e-patterns, but hers are SO MUCH EASIER than store bought patterns.


----------



## kdzbear

mommalissa said:


> I had asked you ladies about a year ago about how hard an aline dress would be for a beginner.  You all were very encouraging and I finally got up my nerve to try to make a dress.  DD wanted a Buzz dress to wear to TS3 and to the parks later this year.  She also decided she wanted a princess dress.



These are fantastic! You did a great job! I love the Buzz Dress!


----------



## squirrel

princesskayla said:


> I am beginning to think yall are looking at my sewing project list. I just bought the fabric to make the ariel dress as well. I was just made my own pattern for the peplem freehand from the pictures of the dress online. I am not very much help in answering your question. Sorry.




I've had my fabric for a while now.  I spent most of last night trying to make a pattern as I only have 1 metre of whatever kind of fabric it is.  I was going to post a picture and ask if anyone knew what kind it is.

I've been trying to figure out a way to make it into an Ariel dress for my niece as she is her favorite princess.  I even checked out the photos in the photobucket account to see if anyone had posted anything like what I wanted to make-I couldn't find anything.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Twoglasslippers, I don't know how to multi-quote but I am just going to second what everyone else has said about youcanmakethis.com.  Carla C's patterns make learning to sew painless.  I didn't even own a sewing machine until I found this thread when planning our last trip and then I was hooked.  I hadn't touched one since being forced to take home ec as a seventh grader and that was a long time ago!  I think my favorite patterns are the Simply Sweet (very versatile) and the Easy Fit pants.  The first thing I made was a patchwork skirt and it turned out pretty cute.  It fell apart after we got home but it lasted  through our trip!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I have continued sewing since our last trip.  Here's a couple of the last things I've worked on.  A 4th of July outfit for Alexa.  This the tiered flouncy sundress and easy fit pants.  That's the kind of smile I always get when she poses for me.






And a pair of shorts I made for Connor.  He only wore them long enough to have his picture taken and refused to wear them on the 4th.  My dh took them to a rodeo (I was working) and he wanted to be a cowboy.






His pose reminds me of the anatomical models we studied when I took anatomy!  I just asked him to be still for a minute because he was practicing his super-cool ninja moves!

If we go, this trip will just be the two youngest, me and dh.  All my others are out of the house and at college.  Well, technically my oldest just started a residency in Oklahoma but I consider that still being in school.  So I am thinking of getting really ambitious and doing customs for the four of us every day.  I don't really know when I will find the time for that though!

On our last trip, we only all wore customs for the AK.  My DH and two oldest sons humored me for one day only!  Here are all of us in the shirts I appliqued.  Rich just made a comment about all the work I put into those and then we wore them just once.  He doesn't get it at all!


----------



## squirrel

lovestosew said:


> been having a hard time with my serger...6 hrs yesterday trying to figure out what was wrong   and working on sleeping beauty ( hate when it takes me more than a day to complete a dress!!!).... I am using the same pattern I made for snow white...so will be a slip on too,,  the dress here in the pic is just hand basted to give idea how it is to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got requests for the pattern and I am more than happy to share it but do not know how to do pdf files so if you pm me the measurements I will send it in the mail   I am taking pictures and doing a small tutorial to share too!!!
> 
> Linnette




I love this dress.  Could you please post a photo of the back.  I want to know how you make it look so fitted, but you say it's a slip on.  I spent a lot of time last night trying to figure out a way to make an Ariel dress for my niece with the patterns that I have and my mom ruined the one that I liked the most.  She actually cuts the pattern to the size she wants  and not only that she cut it down to size 3 in some spots and others were left at size 2.  I even have 2 of the same pattern but the other one is cut down to a size 7 which is too large.  My mom used them to make flower girl dresses for my sister's wedding.  

Right now I have a pattern that will require a zipper-I did put one in a dress last year, but prefer not to if possible.  It will be interesting if it works as I had to make the bodice pattern.


----------



## WDWAtLast

Dirive by post - there have been some AWESOME things posted lately! I have been sewing and hope to post soon, but saw this on a blog I follow and had to post it for Nini and other Longarm Quilters - although I am sure you can all relate to it!!!!  It is the "You Can Quilt That Out" video in today's post:

http://capadiadesigns.blogspot.com/


----------



## revrob

WDWAtLast said:


> Dirive by post - there have been some AWESOME things posted lately! I have been sewing and hope to post soon, but saw this on a blog I follow and had to post it for Nini and other Longarm Quilters - although I am sure you can all relate to it!!!!  It is the "You Can Quilt That Out" video in today's post:
> 
> http://capadiadesigns.blogspot.com/



That's hysterical!


----------



## teresajoy

tarazandra said:


> Here's all I've worked on so far this summer. Truly I think it's more than all of 2009! The first 2 are the "cheater" dresses, as someone called them  Pre-shirred fabric and it's exactly the right length for my 5 year old. I'm going to match some fabric to the Tinkerbell one and embellish some pants so she can wear it through the cooler months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Gymboree top that I bought for $4. There weren't any matching bottoms so I figured I'd simply sew some for her! I love how nicely this skirt matches! Her name is Daisy, so I always get her everything I can find with daisies on it.



These are really cute! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ladies, do you think i would get a better reaction at 1900 Park Fare from the step sisters and gang if I made each of my girls one of the step sisters dresses using carla's precious dress pattern or should I make a simply sweet or something like it with appliques of the steps and Lady Tremaine on it?  I just can't decide.  I keep going back and forth.  Hmmmm.....
> 
> The simply sweets could probably be worn throughout the day but the precious dresses would probably be funny, just not practical to wear in the park unless I used them for the MNSSHP, but I am not sure my girls would want to wear them for the night.  Who knows?  Maybe I should ask them.



I don't know that anything could top the reaction my girls got in their stepsister costume dresses. But, I say do whatever you find the most fun! You will get a reaction no matter what! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I need some help.....
> Mom2rtk- if you are on and can answer, great!
> But- Im happy to hear suggestions from others.
> I have my own version of an ariel gown in my head, I have it scetched out and I have a cinderella dress pattern I plan to use.
> I want a (peplum?) that meets in the front and drapes across the back, rather than coming back up like Cinderella/Drizella type peplum.
> 
> like this...(this is MOM2RTKs by the way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I plan to use an oranza type material, and have it shorter- sorta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



I made this one with the Portait Peasant and I did like Leslie did, just frehanded the peplum. It wasn't hard to do. The key is to not over think these things! 








mommalissa said:


> I had asked you ladies about a year ago about how hard an aline dress would be for a beginner.  You all were very encouraging and I finally got up my nerve to try to make a dress.  DD wanted a Buzz dress to wear to TS3 and to the parks later this year.  She also decided she wanted a princess dress.



I love the dresses, especially the Buzz!!! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, fabulous stuff on here lately!
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers me or not.  I posted a few times after our 2008 trip but then I sort of dropped off the radar.  Mainly because my computer crashed and I couldn't remember my stupid password and it was a huge pain to get another one!
> 
> Anyways, a brief re-intro.  My name is Shannon.   I'm an RN and the mom of 6 great kids.  We are "tentatively" planning a trip in October.  If I can get enough overtime, we're going.  When we went two years ago, I could get all of the OT that I wanted but now in this crummy economy, the hospital has gotten really stingy with it.  But they've lightened up a little lately so it's looking hopeful.
> 
> I have been obsessively stalking this thread looking for customs to shamelessly CASE.  I am not very creative and I have always been blown aways by the talent on this thread.  Alexa likes to look with me and she recently said "These Moms are WAY better than you!"  Sweet, huh?



 back!  what a funny little girl Alexa is! 



Granna4679 said:


> I just had to throw this in....my DGD2.1/2 was petting their cat and couldn't remember what "fur" was so she told the cat "Scarlett, I LOVE your OUTFIT!"
> I think my sewing terms are rubbing off on her.  LOL~!


 Too cute! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


>



You all look great! 



squirrel said:


> I love this dress.  Could you please post a photo of the back.  I want to know how you make it look so fitted, but you say it's a slip on.  I spent a lot of time last night trying to figure out a way to make an Ariel dress for my niece with the patterns that I have and my mom ruined the one that I liked the most.  She actually cuts the pattern to the size she wants  and not only that she cut it down to size 3 in some spots and others were left at size 2.  I even have 2 of the same pattern but the other one is cut down to a size 7 which is too large.  My mom used them to make flower girl dresses for my sister's wedding.
> 
> Right now I have a pattern that will require a zipper-I did put one in a dress last year, but prefer not to if possible.  It will be interesting if it works as I had to make the bodice pattern.



When she posted the Snow White version, I'm pretty sure the back was shirred.


----------



## NiniMorris

WDWAtLast said:


> Dirive by post - there have been some AWESOME things posted lately! I have been sewing and hope to post soon, but saw this on a blog I follow and had to post it for Nini and other Longarm Quilters - although I am sure you can all relate to it!!!!  It is the "You Can Quilt That Out" video in today's post:
> 
> http://capadiadesigns.blogspot.com/



I LOVE IT!!! I think I have heard almost everyone of those at some time or another!

I have had some of those DD cups as well...(I even made one of those one time!)


Thanks for the laugh!


Nini


----------



## Granna4679

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have continued sewing since our last trip.  Here's a couple of the last things I've worked on.  A 4th of July outfit for Alexa.  This the tiered flouncy sundress and easy fit pants.  That's the kind of smile I always get when she poses for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pair of shorts I made for Connor.  He only wore them long enough to have his picture taken and refused to wear them on the 4th.  My dh took them to a rodeo (I was working) and he wanted to be a cowboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His pose reminds me of the anatomical models we studied when I took anatomy!  I just asked him to be still for a minute because he was practicing his super-cool ninja moves!
> 
> If we go, this trip will just be the two youngest, me and dh.  All my others are out of the house and at college.  Well, technically my oldest just started a residency in Oklahoma but I consider that still being in school.  So I am thinking of getting really ambitious and doing customs for the four of us every day.  I don't really know when I will find the time for that though!
> 
> On our last trip, we only all wore customs for the AK.  My DH and two oldest sons humored me for one day only!  Here are all of us in the shirts I appliqued.  Rich just made a comment about all the work I put into those and then we wore them just once.  He doesn't get it at all!



Love that flouncy dress.  I have that pattern and fabric ready to go for a customer...was it an easy pattern??

Love the family picture!!  Isn't it great when once in a while a plan comes together??



WDWAtLast said:


> Dirive by post - there have been some AWESOME things posted lately! I have been sewing and hope to post soon, but saw this on a blog I follow and had to post it for Nini and other Longarm Quilters - although I am sure you can all relate to it!!!!  It is the "You Can Quilt That Out" video in today's post:
> 
> http://capadiadesigns.blogspot.com/



That was awesome!  I only hand quilt but I still can relate....people that don't quilt at all really don't know how many mistakes you cover up to make a quilt beautiful.  There were some absolutely AWESOME quilts in that video.  Makes me want to start another one!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Anita, the flouncy sundress pattern is one of the easiest patterns ever.  I've made Alexa several of them and they come together really fast.  I only have a picture of one of them.  I made this for the last 4th of July.






Nini, what is your daughter talking about!?!?  You are one of the many talented ladies whose work I covet!


----------



## clairemolly

Help!!!!  

I am trying to make Big Sister shirts for my girls and am having a very hard time embroidering on t-shirts.  I have tried different stabilizers, hooping the shirt, not hooping the shirt and am using a ballpoint needel, but it is still pulling and all wonky.  I know many of you embrioder on t-shirts.  Any tips or tricks?  I know many have been posted, but couldn't find what I was looking for when I searched.

I only have 3 weeks before my scheduled c-section and would like to get them done this week, just in case!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Granna4679 said:


> Love that flouncy dress.  I have that pattern and fabric ready to go for a customer...was it an easy pattern??
> 
> Love the family picture!!  Isn't it great when once in a while a plan comes together??
> 
> 
> 
> That was awesome!  I only hand quilt but I still can relate....people that don't quilt at all really don't know how many mistakes you cover up to make a quilt beautiful.  There were some absolutely AWESOME quilts in that video.  Makes me want to start another one!!



LOL- I loved this! I don't have a long arm, but have done machine quilting. I like a old fashioned hand tied quilt when something looks wonky (assuming it's not fixable) Sometimes when I sandwich them Id swear it didn't lay flat, but somehow when Im done...they are.


----------



## ellenbenny

clairemolly said:


> Help!!!!
> 
> I am trying to make Big Sister shirts for my girls and am having a very hard time embroidering on t-shirts.  I have tried different stabilizers, hooping the shirt, not hooping the shirt and am using a ballpoint needel, but it is still pulling and all wonky.  I know many of you embrioder on t-shirts.  Any tips or tricks?  I know many have been posted, but couldn't find what I was looking for when I searched.
> 
> I only have 3 weeks before my scheduled c-section and would like to get them done this week, just in case!



The only thing that finally worked for me was using a stabilizer called polymesh.  I bought the fusible kind.  I hoop the stabilizer stretched as tightly as I can, then spray adhesive on the back of the t-shirt fabric, then once it is placed where I want it on the hoop/stabilizer I pin it to the stabilizer all the way around.  I don't think I would do a filled design with a dense stitch count, but appliques seem to work well this way.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ellenbenny said:


> The only thing that finally worked for me was using a stabilizer called polymesh.  I bought the fusible kind.  I hoop the stabilizer stretched as tightly as I can, then spray adhesive on the back of the t-shirt fabric, then once it is placed where I want it on the hoop/stabilizer I pin it to the stabilizer all the way around.  I don't think I would do a filled design with a dense stitch count, but appliques seem to work well this way.



Sorry- know its not you, but the person you were quoting...but she will get the idea....
I use a mesh fusible, and a tear away.

However- you can also also use Floriani Apli-Kay stabilizer, that allows you to iron it on something else when you are done. I own it, but have not used it yet. Some here leave a little edge and satin stitch it on if their machine refuses to do tshirts.
have you tried calling a dealer for your machine and asking them.


----------



## kdzbear

When you quit laughing at what I did, I need some help. I tried to do some applique work. First I did a little Mickey head on a doll's dress. It turned out ok. Then I did a Minnie Mouse head with a bow on a pillowcase dress and it was ok. After my learning curve, I went back over the design and made the outline thicker and it is much better now. Then I had this great idea that I knew what I was doing and I no longer needed to read the step by step instructions. I cut out the applique with the Heat and Bond Lite on it and ironed it to the shirt. This went well. Then I went to add three layers of the Sulky stabilizer since everyone keeps typing about the problems they have with t-shirts. It seemed thick, but I started sewing. It was filling in great. Then the bobbin ran out in the middle. I reloaded the bobbin and started again. I finished it and it did not look too bad for my only 3rd try.






However, I went to tear the stabilizer off the back and guess what??? I did not use stabilizer. While trying to answer the 2 and 5 year olds questions and sew, I used the Heat and Bond Lite - 3 layers with the backing still on. It worked great. However, I know have a large shiny square on the backside of my applique. It will never be seen when the shirt is worn, but I am worrying about the shirt sticking to itself when it is washed. Is there anyway to remove it? Will it hurt anything?

I promise to add the pictures of the full sets of clothes on Friday once I give them to my friend. She is going to Disney for the first time with her family in 2 weeks and I wanted to make her kids some fun things to wear on the trip.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## NiniMorris

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Nini, what is your daughter talking about!?!?  You are one of the many talented ladies whose work I covet!



Thanks...but even though I have been sewing most of my life (started at 6) the creative gene skipped me!  I have problems coming up with original ideas.  I can take other people's ideas and CASE them , put my own spin on it...but coming up with original ideas...not so much!  My talent doesn't come in the thinking department!



kdzbear said:


> When you quit laughing at what I did, I need some help. I tried to do some applique work. First I did a little Mickey head on a doll's dress. It turned out ok. Then I did a Minnie Mouse head with a bow on a pillowcase dress and it was ok. After my learning curve, I went back over the design and made the outline thicker and it is much better now. Then I had this great idea that I knew what I was doing and I no longer needed to read the step by step instructions. I cut out the applique with the Heat and Bond Lite on it and ironed it to the shirt. This went well. Then I went to add three layers of the Sulky stabilizer since everyone keeps typing about the problems they have with t-shirts. It seemed thick, but I started sewing. It was filling in great. Then the bobbin ran out in the middle. I reloaded the bobbin and started again. I finished it and it did not look too bad for my only 3rd try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I went to tear the stabilizer off the back and guess what??? I did not use stabilizer. While trying to answer the 2 and 5 year olds questions and sew, I used the Heat and Bond Lite - 3 layers with the backing still on. It worked great. However, I know have a large shiny square on the backside of my applique. It will never be seen when the shirt is worn, but I am worrying about the shirt sticking to itself when it is washed. Is there anyway to remove it? Will it hurt anything?
> 
> I promise to add the pictures of the full sets of clothes on Friday once I give them to my friend. She is going to Disney for the first time with her family in 2 weeks and I wanted to make her kids some fun things to wear on the trip.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!



You know...as many times as some one has said something about laughing at what they have done...I've never actually laughed out loud!  I really don't have any help...but I can tell you I have almost done something similar ... but I caught it before I actually sewed on it...

Maybe, if you didn't iron on the Heat and Bond, it should still tear off.  I know I have taken off some of the Heat and Bond on the back of some fabric that I changed my mind about...might be worth a try.  Of course you could always tell your friend it is a new type of fashion...non washable?  Wear once and then throw away?  Sorry...don't really have any words of wisdom.

Good Luck!

Nini


----------



## mom2OandE

Quick question - where are you all getting the image for Steamboat Mickey?  Is it embr or applique?  I don't have an emb machine but I'm willing to applique it.


----------



## jessica52877

Everything posted is so cute! 

For embroidering on a t-shirt I use regular cut away stablizer. I like to use a thicker one, so I think it is medium or maybe an almost heavy. The # I buy sometimes is 890 but there are so many different I buy and #'d differently. 

I then hoop the stablizer AND the shirt together! It has always worked wonderful for me! It takes some patience to get it straight and tight. I then will ever so slightly make sure the shirt is tight (without pulling on it). If you pull then you stretch the shirt. 

I should look for a few examples but I am being quite lazy. I use a ballpoint needle on knits.

-------------

Heat n Bond lite on the back of the shirt. I have never really found anything that takes it off well. I have it on my ironing board. It does seem to get duller with time (the stickiness).

-------------

I know Claire, Stitch on Time, did some designs for DHS. Sadly, I am sure she had to take them down. But look around on her site because I tend to see some disney-ish designs sometimes. 

Heather of course also had a few really cute ones.


----------



## jessica52877

mom2OandE said:


> Quick question - where are you all getting the image for Steamboat Mickey?  Is it embr or applique?  I don't have an emb machine but I'm willing to applique it.



If you search steamboat willie clipart usually something will come up. You can google it and then hit images or just use yahoo.


----------



## CruisinEars

I just wanted to pop in and say "Thank You" to everyone for the compliments on my dd's skirt that I made. You all have given me a boost of confidence and I can't wait to get started on my next project. I bought the cross-over pattern on YCMT and went shopping in my mom's sewing closet. (we are down here in AZ visiting my parents) I found some darling batik print so now I just need to get to a fabric store to find some complimentary fabric and the rest of the notions I need.

I also have to say, I love all of the projects that have been posted lately. My absolute favorites are all of the Audrey skirts. That is just the cutest design.


----------



## Stephres

kdzbear said:


> However, I went to tear the stabilizer off the back and guess what??? I did not use stabilizer. While trying to answer the 2 and 5 year olds questions and sew, I used the Heat and Bond Lite - 3 layers with the backing still on. It worked great. However, I know have a large shiny square on the backside of my applique. It will never be seen when the shirt is worn, but I am worrying about the shirt sticking to itself when it is washed. Is there anyway to remove it? Will it hurt anything?
> 
> I promise to add the pictures of the full sets of clothes on Friday once I give them to my friend. She is going to Disney for the first time with her family in 2 weeks and I wanted to make her kids some fun things to wear on the trip.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!



Cute! On my appliques for little ones, I put fusible knit interfacing (it feels silky) on the inside of the shirt so the stitches won't rub on skin. You could put a square of soft fabric and iron it on if you don't have it and act like you meant to do it!


----------



## twoglasslippers

Thanks for the advice, everyone! I checked out the site and I'm really excited to try! Hopefully I'll have pictures to post soon.


----------



## tricia

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have continued sewing since our last trip.  Here's a couple of the last things I've worked on.  A 4th of July outfit for Alexa.  This the tiered flouncy sundress and easy fit pants.  That's the kind of smile I always get when she poses for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pair of shorts I made for Connor.  He only wore them long enough to have his picture taken and refused to wear them on the 4th.  My dh took them to a rodeo (I was working) and he wanted to be a cowboy.



Very cute.  Love the pic of all of you at AK.

And Connor looks like he is doing spiderman in this pic, not a ninja. (check out the hands)



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Anita, the flouncy sundress pattern is one of the easiest patterns ever.  I've made Alexa several of them and they come together really fast.  I only have a picture of one of them.  I made this for the last 4th of July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini, what is your daughter talking about!?!?  You are one of the many talented ladies whose work I covet!



too cute.



kdzbear said:


> When you quit laughing at what I did, I need some help. I tried to do some applique work. First I did a little Mickey head on a doll's dress. It turned out ok. Then I did a Minnie Mouse head with a bow on a pillowcase dress and it was ok. After my learning curve, I went back over the design and made the outline thicker and it is much better now. Then I had this great idea that I knew what I was doing and I no longer needed to read the step by step instructions. I cut out the applique with the Heat and Bond Lite on it and ironed it to the shirt. This went well. Then I went to add three layers of the Sulky stabilizer since everyone keeps typing about the problems they have with t-shirts. It seemed thick, but I started sewing. It was filling in great. Then the bobbin ran out in the middle. I reloaded the bobbin and started again. I finished it and it did not look too bad for my only 3rd try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



I have no help, but at least the shirt LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I'm trying my first multi-quote.  We'll see how it works.









[/IMG][/QUOTE]

Love these fabrics!  Very cute skirt-I have this pattern but haven't tried it yet.  It scares me a little!








[/QUOTE]

Love this!  I bought some pre-made appliques off etsy to do some kind of princess dress for Alexa.  I'm getting a little nervous because I haven't heard from the seller.








[/QUOTE]


This is so cute!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Of course we needed a matching doll set   Made the dolls skirt and top pattern myself 






[/QUOTE]

This is just stunning-there are no other words!  Alexa has the same AG doll but I haven't made any clothes for it.  Now I'm thinking that I need to!


----------



## peachygreen

Does anyone have a good (easy -preferrably) pattern suggestion for a sailor dress.  I'll be making it in a size 5 and size 1.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

peachygreen said:


> Does anyone have a good (easy -preferrably) pattern suggestion for a sailor dress.  I'll be making it in a size 5 and size 1.



I think you could make a really cute sailor dress with the Simply Sweet pattern from youcanmakethis.com.   There is an example of a sailor dress in the pictures of the pattern.


----------



## WDWAtLast

Thanks to the disboutiquer that posted the fabric.com sale sale!! Look what I have:






My cousin and her family have planned a last minute trip to Disney in just a few weeks - their first family trip!! I had enough fabric left from my girls' patchwork twirl sundresses that I made a skirt.  Her is Kendall, my youngest, moeling it:






Her twirling - check out the shoes - they are mine! 






Now for a hand applique question:  I am attempting a Sleeping Beauty shirt to match the skirt.  i have only appliqued Mickey heads on T shirts so far.  Should I applique her seperately and then sew her to the shirt? Or should i make a top (like a simply sweet) so I am appliquing onto broadcloth?   It will be her head and bodice and I am painting the face.


----------



## hudsonsinaf

ellenbenny said:


> I've posted these on facebook and on the big give board... but now that the recipient has received them I will go ahead and post here too.
> 
> Here is what I sent for Sydney's big give:
> 
> Audrey skirt and appliqued t-shirt for Sydney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirts and Easy Fit shorts for Lucas and Caiden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And appliqued t-shirt for the Mom and Dad:



I LOVE this skirt - what pattern is it?  I have a feeling it is a CarlaC pattern - I really need to look into those!  are the ruffles on the back using a rolled hem?  I've heard many refer to them, but am unsure on how to do it... Suggestions or tutorial anyone?


----------



## ellenbenny

hudsonsinaf said:


> I LOVE this skirt - what pattern is it?  I have a feeling it is a CarlaC pattern - I really need to look into those!  are the ruffles on the back using a rolled hem?  I've heard many refer to them, but am unsure on how to do it... Suggestions or tutorial anyone?



It is called the Audrey skirt and I bought it at youcanmakethis.com.

I did use a rolled hem.  I do this on my serger.  I am not sure how to do it on a regular sewing machine, if you do have a serger you would have to look the book how to set it up for a rolled hem.  Maybe someone else knows if it can be done on a regular sewing machine.


----------



## sheridee32

kdzbear said:


> When you quit laughing at what I did, I need some help. I tried to do some applique work. First I did a little Mickey head on a doll's dress. It turned out ok. Then I did a Minnie Mouse head with a bow on a pillowcase dress and it was ok. After my learning curve, I went back over the design and made the outline thicker and it is much better now. Then I had this great idea that I knew what I was doing and I no longer needed to read the step by step instructions. I cut out the applique with the Heat and Bond Lite on it and ironed it to the shirt. This went well. Then I went to add three layers of the Sulky stabilizer since everyone keeps typing about the problems they have with t-shirts. It seemed thick, but I started sewing. It was filling in great. Then the bobbin ran out in the middle. I reloaded the bobbin and started again. I finished it and it did not look too bad for my only 3rd try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I went to tear the stabilizer off the back and guess what??? I did not use stabilizer. While trying to answer the 2 and 5 year olds questions and sew, I used the Heat and Bond Lite - 3 layers with the backing still on. It worked great. However, I know have a large shiny square on the backside of my applique. It will never be seen when the shirt is worn, but I am worrying about the shirt sticking to itself when it is washed. Is there anyway to remove it? Will it hurt anything?
> 
> I promise to add the pictures of the full sets of clothes on Friday once I give them to my friend. She is going to Disney for the first time with her family in 2 weeks and I wanted to make her kids some fun things to wear on the trip.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!



put an iron on interfacing over it and it will cover it and keep it from being scratchy or add hearing to the shirt


----------



## 2cutekidz

WDWAtLast said:


> Thanks to the disboutiquer that posted the fabric.com sale sale!! Look what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin and her family have planned a last minute trip to Disney in just a few weeks - their first family trip!! I had enough fabric left from my girls' patchwork twirl sundresses that I made a skirt.  Her is Kendall, my youngest, moeling it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her twirling - check out the shoes - they are mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for a hand applique question:  I am attempting a Sleeping Beauty shirt to match the skirt.  i have only appliqued Mickey heads on T shirts so far.  Should I applique her seperately and then sew her to the shirt? Or should i make a top (like a simply sweet) so I am appliquing onto broadcloth?   It will be her head and bodice and I am painting the face.



The skirt is adorable!  I almost always applique directly onto a tee, especially Princesses - I just like the look better.  Either will be cute (a tee or a Simply Sweet-esque top) but a I think a SS top would be cooler in the heat, and she could layer it over a tee if it gets cool.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Does anyone know what the weather is like in Orlando in October.  My kids are usually trick-or-treating with their winter coats on!  We haven't decided for sure if we're going to do WDW or Disneyland but I'm leaning towards Orlando.   I have a lot of family in Southern California and this is going to be a quick trip.  They'll be annoyed if we go to Disneyland and don't make time to get together.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

tricia said:


> Very cute.  Love the pic of all of you at AK.
> 
> And Connor looks like he is doing spiderman in this pic, not a ninja. (check out the hands)
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed he was doing something weird with his hands but never thought of spiderman, lol.


----------



## ConnieB

Does anyone know who made this.....or more specifically where they got this gorgeous fabric????  Pretty please!

(Found this in the group Photobucket).


----------



## livndisney

ConnieB said:


> Does anyone know who made this.....or more specifically where they got this gorgeous fabric????  Pretty please!
> 
> (Found this in the group Photobucket).



Teresajoy made that outfit.


----------



## Disneymom1218

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Does anyone know what the weather is like in Orlando in October.  My kids are usually trick-or-treating with their winter coats on!  We haven't decided for sure if we're going to do WDW or Disneyland but I'm leaning towards Orlando.   I have a lot of family in Southern California and this is going to be a quick trip.  They'll be annoyed if we go to Disneyland and don't make time to get together.



last Halloween we were swimming in Pop Century's pool by day and in jeans and sweats by night. the weather varies. we trick or treated on Nov 1 at the last MNNSHP and we ( myself and DBF) were in t-shirts and shorts and the girls' make up melted off.


----------



## kdzbear

sheridee32 said:


> put an iron on interfacing over it and it will cover it and keep it from being scratchy or add hearing to the shirt



Thank you! Thank you to everyone else to for the advice!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ConnieB said:


> Does anyone know who made this.....or more specifically where they got this gorgeous fabric????  Pretty please!
> 
> (Found this in the group Photobucket).



That is gorgeous!



Disneymom1218 said:


> last Halloween we were swimming in Pop Century's pool by day and in jeans and sweats by night. the weather varies. we trick or treated on Nov 1 at the last MNNSHP and we ( myself and DBF) were in t-shirts and shorts and the girls' make up melted off.



Thanks for the info.  I guess we'll just have to be prepared for anything!


----------



## Disneymom1218

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I guess we'll just have to be prepared for anything!



that is what we did, we had packed Shorts, t-shirts, a pair of jeans and a sweatshirt each. Same for this year we will pack for any type of weather.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Ugh!!  I feel like such a slacker.  Waiting and whining for summer so I could sew, but it's halfway over, and I've sewn, like, two things...and they were just repairs!!!  I'm ashamed to show my face on this thread.  

Great stuff lately, everyone!!  It looks like I get a break in August in between summer programs and school...maybe I'll uncover the sewing machine that seems to get stuff placed all around it while sitting idle.


----------



## SUZI

Hello everyone.  I stumbled across this thread and I have been lurcking for the past 2 weeks!  You all are just amazing. I have been in awe everyday!

I have sewn only a duvet cover, drapes and throw pillow covers (straight lines and right angles -- easy)  You have inspired me to try customs!  However, I need a new sewing machine (the current one is very old and is breaking down)  Anyway, here is my question: what features should I look for in a new machine so that I can try to sew these beautiful customs that I see here?  (example: particular stitch, bobbin, foot??) I don't want to buy a machine and then find out that I can't make a particular kind of skirt.

I would really appreciate any thoughts. Thank you so much!


----------



## mom2OandE

I'm so excited.  I went through my Disney fabric leftovers from past trips and started planning on what to make for our cruise in November.  I think I might make my first skirt this weekend if I can sneak in the time.

In the meantime I made this this week.  I'm sure it will be going with us on our trip as a non Disney outfit.  The top is from Ottobre (03/09) and is the Annamaria pattern.  I love the pre ruffled fabric I used for the capris and I may have to buy a lot more of it next summer.


----------



## erikawolf2004

mom2OandE said:


> I'm so excited.  I went through my Disney fabric leftovers from past trips and started planning on what to make for our cruise in November.  I think I might make my first skirt this weekend if I can sneak in the time.
> 
> In the meantime I made this this week.  I'm sure it will be going with us on our trip as a non Disney outfit.  The top is from Ottobre (03/09) and is the Annamaria pattern.  I love the pre ruffled fabric I used for the capris and I may have to buy a lot more of it next summer.



Very cute, where did you get the ruffled fabric?


----------



## mom2OandE

erikawolf2004 said:


> Very cute, where did you get the ruffled fabric?


http://www.rufflefabric.com/


----------



## peachygreen

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Does anyone know what the weather is like in Orlando in October.  My kids are usually trick-or-treating with their winter coats on!  We haven't decided for sure if we're going to do WDW or Disneyland but I'm leaning towards Orlando.   I have a lot of family in Southern California and this is going to be a quick trip.  They'll be annoyed if we go to Disneyland and don't make time to get together.



We went 2 years ago and most days were short sleve shirts by day and jacket by night.  I did occassionaly have to layer a long sleeve shirt underneath her clothes and my DD wore tights or leggings under her skirts on several occassions in the mornings before it warmed up.  Of course we are from Texas so we don't get used to super cold weather here.  It was very pleasant weather though.  I would plan for layers though as you never know what the day could bring.  the day we went to animal kingdom it started in the upper 30's (we were not packed for that, we we had several layers on) but warmed up to the mid 60's fairly quickly).  That day the long sleeve shirt never came off from under her custom tee-shirt, but the jacket did come off eventually.


----------



## NaeNae

I'm fixing to applique on a rib knit tank top for the first time!  I've done t-shirts but never rib knit.  Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## 2cutekidz

NaeNae said:


> I'm fixing to applique on a rib knit tank top for the first time!  I've done t-shirts but never rib knit.  Does anyone have any tips?



Be sure to use a ball point needle, and maybe even double up on your stabilizer.


----------



## squirrel

Hopefully I can get my niece over for a fitting of her Belle sundress.  I'm almost done.  I left it really long as I'm gathering up the bottom.  Now I need to see if it's close to the right length, I don't want it dragging on the ground.

I should have photos tomorrow.


----------



## clairemolly

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Does anyone know what the weather is like in Orlando in October.  My kids are usually trick-or-treating with their winter coats on!  We haven't decided for sure if we're going to do WDW or Disneyland but I'm leaning towards Orlando.   I have a lot of family in Southern California and this is going to be a quick trip.  They'll be annoyed if we go to Disneyland and don't make time to get together.



We went in 2008 from Oct 4 - 12 and it was HOT and humid!  The girls wore sundresses, t-shirts and tank tops the entire week.  Never once did we need jackets, not even in the evening, and my youngest was only 10 months old.  We wore our ponchos for about an hour 6 of the 8 days we were there.  Maybe it is cooler later in October?


----------



## princesskayla

I am looking for two machine appliques for a dress that I am making for Crystal Palace. I want a Winnie the Pooh honey pot and bee from Winnie the Pooh. Does anyone know where to find one?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok ladies I need a little help! I have 2 outfits and a scrub top - I want to put one of them on the internet and 2 in a Chinese Auction for our pancake breakfast tomorrow ----- Which one do you think would bring the most money on the internet? My sales are all going to Susan G. Komen 3Day which is what the pancake breakfast is for. these are my choices ---
The scrub top - lime green size large - Ghost Mickey with Hand Embroidered face.








Nemo - Seagull outfit - size 2












Princess Tiana outfit - size 6 ----it is shorts but I only have dressforms size 1/2 & 3/4 so it looks longer than it is.













Both the seagull outfit & the Tiana have designs I digitized myself! I am so proud of myself! I absolutely love how RAY came out!. SO which one do you think should I put on the internet?


----------



## jeniamt

WDWAtLast said:


> Thanks to the disboutiquer that posted the fabric.com sale sale!! Look what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin and her family have planned a last minute trip to Disney in just a few weeks - their first family trip!! I had enough fabric left from my girls' patchwork twirl sundresses that I made a skirt.  Her is Kendall, my youngest, moeling it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her twirling - check out the shoes - they are mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for a hand applique question:  I am attempting a Sleeping Beauty shirt to match the skirt.  i have only appliqued Mickey heads on T shirts so far.  Should I applique her seperately and then sew her to the shirt? Or should i make a top (like a simply sweet) so I am appliquing onto broadcloth?   It will be her head and bodice and I am painting the face.



I love me a patchwork twirl.  DD4 is wearing one today!  I know your question was answered but I was going to second the opinion on sewing right on the t-shirt.  I would also add to use two layers of stabilizer.  



mom2OandE said:


> I'm so excited.  I went through my Disney fabric leftovers from past trips and started planning on what to make for our cruise in November.  I think I might make my first skirt this weekend if I can sneak in the time.
> 
> In the meantime I made this this week.  I'm sure it will be going with us on our trip as a non Disney outfit.  The top is from Ottobre (03/09) and is the Annamaria pattern.  I love the pre ruffled fabric I used for the capris and I may have to buy a lot more of it next summer.



  I love that outfit, beautiful fabric!!!!  And the ruffled fabric makes my heart sing... thanks for the link.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok ladies I need a little help! I have 2 outfits and a scrub top - I want to put one of them on the internet and 2 in a Chinese Auction for our pancake breakfast tomorrow ----- Which one do you think would bring the most money on the internet? My sales are all going to Susan G. Komen 3Day which is what the pancake breakfast is for. these are my choices ---
> The scrub top - lime green size large - Ghost Mickey with Hand Embroidered face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo - Seagull outfit - size 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Tiana outfit - size 6 ----it is shorts but I only have dressforms size 1/2 & 3/4 so it looks longer than it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the seagull outfit & the Tiana have designs I digitized myself! I am so proud of myself! I absolutely love how RAY came out!. SO which one do you think should I put on the internet?



Great job on all the outfits and the digitizing.  Wow.  I think I would put the Nemo outfit on the internet.  Can you include a child modeling it?  I have to mention, I love how your FE is hanging in the background.  Mine hangs off my kitchen and I wish I could figure out a good use for it.   I thought it would work for mail but the pockets are too full and not deep enough.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok ladies I need a little help! I have 2 outfits and a scrub top - I want to put one of them on the internet and 2 in a Chinese Auction for our pancake breakfast tomorrow ----- Which one do you think would bring the most money on the internet? My sales are all going to Susan G. Komen 3Day which is what the pancake breakfast is for. these are my choices ---
> The scrub top - lime green size large - Ghost Mickey with Hand Embroidered face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo - Seagull outfit - size 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Tiana outfit - size 6 ----it is shorts but I only have dressforms size 1/2 & 3/4 so it looks longer than it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the seagull outfit & the Tiana have designs I digitized myself! I am so proud of myself! I absolutely love how RAY came out!. SO which one do you think should I put on the internet?



I think the Nemo outfit would bring the most money.  I absolutely LOVE that.  The others are great as well, though.  Awesome job on the digitizing!


----------



## tmh0206

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok ladies I need a little help! I have 2 outfits and a scrub top - I want to put one of them on the internet and 2 in a Chinese Auction for our pancake breakfast tomorrow ----- Which one do you think would bring the most money on the internet? My sales are all going to Susan G. Komen 3Day which is what the pancake breakfast is for. these are my choices ---
> The scrub top - lime green size large - Ghost Mickey with Hand Embroidered face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo - Seagull outfit - size 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Tiana outfit - size 6 ----it is shorts but I only have dressforms size 1/2 & 3/4 so it looks longer than it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the seagull outfit & the Tiana have designs I digitized myself! I am so proud of myself! I absolutely love how RAY came out!. SO which one do you think should I put on the internet?



I love all of them, but am particularly fond of the nemo outfit...and i just happen to have a dgd3 who would wear that size perfectly, in case you need somone to take them off your hands.


----------



## billwendy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok ladies I need a little help! I have 2 outfits and a scrub top - I want to put one of them on the internet and 2 in a Chinese Auction for our pancake breakfast tomorrow ----- Which one do you think would bring the most money on the internet? My sales are all going to Susan G. Komen 3Day which is what the pancake breakfast is for. these are my choices ---
> The scrub top - lime green size large - Ghost Mickey with Hand Embroidered face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo - Seagull outfit - size 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Tiana outfit - size 6 ----it is shorts but I only have dressforms size 1/2 & 3/4 so it looks longer than it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the seagull outfit & the Tiana have designs I digitized myself! I am so proud of myself! I absolutely love how RAY came out!. SO which one do you think should I put on the internet?



These are all AMAZING!!!!!! I think the nemo outfit would do the best on the internet but the tiana is a very close 2nd!!! They are both adorable! I think the scrub top is great too, and in an auction an adult may be more likely to try to win it for themselves, you know??? AWESOME JOB!!!!!! I ADORE RAY!!!! You are very talented!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thanks everyone - I really love the nemo but I love Ray too just for Ray - I also did a very successful 2 part digitized embroidery design - I only have it as a 6x10 - if I put that up on e--y do you think I could still sell it ,having only one size option? I have not yet found a way to simply resize a design on SEU. (But Tia & Veen came out great and if you play ISPY in my other post you can see them)

I think it will be Nemo on the internet.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

WDWAtLast said:


> Thanks to the disboutiquer that posted the fabric.com sale sale!! Look what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin and her family have planned a last minute trip to Disney in just a few weeks - their first family trip!! I had enough fabric left from my girls' patchwork twirl sundresses that I made a skirt.  Her is Kendall, my youngest, moeling it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her twirling - check out the shoes - they are mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for a hand applique question:  I am attempting a Sleeping Beauty shirt to match the skirt.  i have only appliqued Mickey heads on T shirts so far.  Should I applique her seperately and then sew her to the shirt? Or should i make a top (like a simply sweet) so I am appliquing onto broadcloth?   It will be her head and bodice and I am painting the face.



Is it weird that my mouth waters when I see pretty fabric posted on here??  I love your twirl skirt, and your daughter is just too cute showing it off!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Does anyone know what the weather is like in Orlando in October.  My kids are usually trick-or-treating with their winter coats on!  We haven't decided for sure if we're going to do WDW or Disneyland but I'm leaning towards Orlando.   I have a lot of family in Southern California and this is going to be a quick trip.  They'll be annoyed if we go to Disneyland and don't make time to get together.



I would guess it will be warm/hot during the day and warm/cool at night...it's also the tail end of hurricane season, so you may have a few rainy days.  We've only been in early November, but the weather was beautiful both day and night...maybe high 70s during the day and low 70s at night.



mom2OandE said:


> http://www.rufflefabric.com/



SWEET!!  I'm gonna have to check this out, I'm not a huge fan of sewing ruffles even though I like the look.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok ladies I need a little help! I have 2 outfits and a scrub top - I want to put one of them on the internet and 2 in a Chinese Auction for our pancake breakfast tomorrow ----- Which one do you think would bring the most money on the internet? My sales are all going to Susan G. Komen 3Day which is what the pancake breakfast is for. these are my choices ---
> The scrub top - lime green size large - Ghost Mickey with Hand Embroidered face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo - Seagull outfit - size 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Tiana outfit - size 6 ----it is shorts but I only have dressforms size 1/2 & 3/4 so it looks longer than it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the seagull outfit & the Tiana have designs I digitized myself! I am so proud of myself! I absolutely love how RAY came out!. SO which one do you think should I put on the internet?



Both are super cute, it's hard to say.  Tiana is pretty hot right now with little girls, although the Nemo outfit is my favorite


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Is there a way to make a pretty rolled hem finish with a embroidery/sewing machine combo?  I know a surger does this beautifully, but it's not in the budget at the moment.  I have the Brother Duetta 4500D, and it came with a bunch of different feet, so I was hoping there's a way.


----------



## mommalissa

Love the items you all have made!


I have a sewing machine question.  My mom has a White sewing machine and she cannot find her manual that came with it.  Does anyone know what setting I should use for the correct stitch when making dresses?

Thanks!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Diz-Mommy said:


> Is there a way to make a pretty rolled hem finish with a embroidery/sewing machine combo?  I know a surger does this beautifully, but it's not in the budget at the moment.  I have the Brother Duetta 4500D, and it came with a bunch of different feet, so I was hoping there's a way.



I want to know this too.  I bought the Audrey pattern and all I have is a very basic sewing machine.  I love the rolled-hem ruffles.



mommalissa said:


> Love the items you all have made!
> 
> 
> I have a sewing machine question.  My mom has a White sewing machine and she cannot find her manual that came with it.  Does anyone know what setting I should use for the correct stitch when making dresses?
> 
> Thanks!




I would just play around with it on some scrap material until you found a setting that works.  That's what I do with my machine.


----------



## ollyg

Diz-Mommy said:


> Is there a way to make a pretty rolled hem finish with a embroidery/sewing machine combo?  I know a surger does this beautifully, but it's not in the budget at the moment.  I have the Brother Duetta 4500D, and it came with a bunch of different feet, so I was hoping there's a way.



If I am not mistaken, I believe you can use a narrow hem foot.  I am going to my local brother dealer after work to pick one up.  I have the Brother CS600si I believe it is the part is SA126


----------



## ellenbenny

ollyg said:


> If I am not mistaken, I believe you can use a narrow hem foot.  I am going to my local brother dealer after work to pick one up.  I have the Brother CS600si I believe it is the part is SA126



I haven't done this, but I think Nicole (Eeyore4Ever) posted a tutorial or pictures on how to do it a little while back.  It is also sometimes called a rolled hem foot.  Here is a link to an online tutorial that may be the same one Nicole posted. 

Rolled Hem Tutorial


----------



## kdzbear

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok ladies I need a little help! I have 2 outfits and a scrub top - I want to put one of them on the internet and 2 in a Chinese Auction for our pancake breakfast tomorrow ----- Which one do you think would bring the most money on the internet? My sales are all going to Susan G. Komen 3Day which is what the pancake breakfast is for. these are my choices ---
> The scrub top - lime green size large - Ghost Mickey with Hand Embroidered face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo - Seagull outfit - size 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Tiana outfit - size 6 ----it is shorts but I only have dressforms size 1/2 & 3/4 so it looks longer than it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the seagull outfit & the Tiana have designs I digitized myself! I am so proud of myself! I absolutely love how RAY came out!. SO which one do you think should I put on the internet?



I love the Tiana outfit. I love the Nemo one too, but I think that Tiana is really popular right now especially since little girls can meet her in the parks. I think that whichever one you choose will be successful! Good Luck!


----------



## RMAMom

SUZI said:


> Hello everyone.  I stumbled across this thread and I have been lurcking for the past 2 weeks!  You all are just amazing. I have been in awe everyday!
> 
> I have sewn only a duvet cover, drapes and throw pillow covers (straight lines and right angles -- easy)  You have inspired me to try customs!  However, I need a new sewing machine (the current one is very old and is breaking down)  Anyway, here is my question: what features should I look for in a new machine so that I can try to sew these beautiful customs that I see here?  (example: particular stitch, bobbin, foot??) I don't want to buy a machine and then find out that I can't make a particular kind of skirt.
> 
> I would really appreciate any thoughts. Thank you so much!



Hi Suzi    I have 3 machines but for years I just used a very basic sewing machine. Mine is a brother and I really like it, I bought it at Walmart about 15 years ago for $85.00 and I've been  able to sew just about anything you see on here with that. Do you have any machines that your interested in? If so post and I'm sure you 'll get some pros and cons of your choices. Can't wait to see your customs!


----------



## squirrel

Here's a picture of the Belle sundress.





This is the fabric that I'm going to make an Ariel dress with.  Anyone know what kind of fabric it is?  Do you think the 100% polyester thread will work on it?


----------



## kdzbear

My friend came over today and I gave her the clothes I made for her Animal Kingdom day. Her trip in two weeks is her familys first trip to Disney!

First, I made her son a pair of shorts. There are pockets in the shorts too, but you cant see them in the pictures. Then I appliquéd a Mickey head on his shirt with the pants material. I had never tried this before and this was my second attempt. Thank you to everyone for all of your help with my little oops on this! She gave me permission to post photos of her kids in their new outfits.






The first attempt was on a dress for my daughters doll with some left over material.






Then I made a pillowcase dress for her daughter with material that we picked out together. It turned out so cute! I even got brave enough to try a two piece appliqué! She is holding the sides in this photo.






Tyler wanted in the picture too! You can see the Mickeys on the bottom of her dress a little better in this photo.






Here is a closer picture of the Minnie:






Thank you so much to Nini for your encouragement and believing in me. I dont think I would have tried this without your support! Thank you to Heather Sue for a fantastic tutorial on how to appliqué!


----------



## jeniamt

Okay this just cracked me up!  If you are in to butt ruffles and have a little dog  ...or just want a good laugh, check out this link.

http://www.ilovetocreate.com/ProjectDetails.aspx?name=Ruff,_Ruff!_Ruffle_Doggie_Dress


----------



## kdzbear

squirrel said:


> Here's a picture of the Belle sundress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the fabric that I'm going to make an Ariel dress with.  Anyone know what kind of fabric it is?  Do you think the 100% polyester thread will work on it?



Wow! The Belle dress is beautiful! You did a fantastic job! 

I do not have any advice on the other fabric.


----------



## DAISYDUCKRN

Has anyone ever used rhinestones to make a mickey on clothing.  I would like to try this but i am not sure how to go about it.  If i use my mickey cookie cutter for the outline and i outline in pencil, then how would i get rid of the line so that it does not show.  If anyone has done this please give me some tips.  I was in walmart and found some self adhesive rhinestones that might work.  Thanks


----------



## DAISYDUCKRN

mommy2julietjocelyn said:


> ok ladies i need a little help! I have 2 outfits and a scrub top - i want to put one of them on the internet and 2 in a chinese auction for our pancake breakfast tomorrow ----- which one do you think would bring the most money on the internet? My sales are all going to susan g. Komen 3day which is what the pancake breakfast is for. These are my choices ---
> the scrub top - lime green size large - ghost mickey with hand embroidered face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nemo - seagull outfit - size 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess tiana outfit - size 6 ----it is shorts but i only have dressforms size 1/2 & 3/4 so it looks longer than it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both the seagull outfit & the tiana have designs i digitized myself! I am so proud of myself! I absolutely love how ray came out!. So which one do you think should i put on the internet?



i really like the ghost mickey.  We are headed to the world in october and would like to try to make one.  Would you please share how you made it.  I have a basic sewing machine, would that be good or do i need a machine that is more advanced.  I have never done anything like that.  Any instructions would be welcomed.   Thanks


----------



## NiniMorris

DAISYDUCKRN said:


> Has anyone ever used rhinestones to make a mickey on clothing.  I would like to try this but i am not sure how to go about it.  If i use my mickey cookie cutter for the outline and i outline in pencil, then how would i get rid of the line so that it does not show.  If anyone has done this please give me some tips.  I was in walmart and found some self adhesive rhinestones that might work.  Thanks




I've never used Rhinestones, but have seen a lot of cute stuff done in them.  If you use an erase-able marker...usually they erase with either water or just over time (getting old and can't remember what they are called!)  But anyway, you don't have to worry, the marks leave on their own...usually before I want them to!




squirrel said:


> Here's a picture of the Belle sundress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the fabric that I'm going to make an Ariel dress with.  Anyone know what kind of fabric it is?  Do you think the 100% polyester thread will work on it?



I'm not sure what type of fabric that is...but it looks like a lot of ravels in your future!  I used something similar in my daughters Ariel last year...got it in the drapery aisle...the ravels were so bad I thought I was going to scream (actually I probably did a time or two!)  Unfortunately, my serger did not like the material, so I had to just zig zag all the seams.  But yes, polyester thread should work just fine!



Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

kdzbear said:


> My friend came over today and I gave her the clothes I made for her Animal Kingdom day. Her trip in two weeks is her family’s first trip to Disney!
> 
> First, I made her son a pair of shorts. There are pockets in the shorts too, but you can’t see them in the pictures. Then I appliquéd a Mickey head on his shirt with the pant’s material. I had never tried this before and this was my second attempt. Thank you to everyone for all of your help with my little oops on this! She gave me permission to post photos of her kids in their new outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first attempt was on a dress for my daughter’s doll with some left over material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a pillowcase dress for her daughter with material that we picked out together. It turned out so cute! I even got brave enough to try a two piece appliqué! She is holding the sides in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler wanted in the picture too! You can see the Mickeys on the bottom of her dress a little better in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closer picture of the Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to Nini for your encouragement and believing in me. I don’t think I would have tried this without your support! Thank you to Heather Sue for a fantastic tutorial on how to appliqué!



Look out world...she is now addicted.  There is no going back!

I have to tell you a funny story.  I'm sure you will appreciate it.  I was working on a stitch out of an embroidery design this morning.  I always use an off white for the first run.  I was talking to my son on the phone while I was hooping the fabric.  He was telling me how they are going to the beach on a FREE trip the weekend of MY 33rd anniversary!  I was slightly distracted.

I used an iron on tear away stabilizer.  I noticed as the stitch out was going along as planned, that my new needle was making a slight popping noise...almost like it was going through paper.  Strange.

Then, after it was finished, I noticed the white thread was very washed out looking and did not 'pop' like it ususally does on off white fabric.  As I was unhooping it...I discovered I had hooped the fabric upside down.  I was sewing on the stabilizer (hence the popping noise) instead of the fabric side!  Luckily it was tear away and it still managed to look nice after I tore away all the stabilizer...

I guess that is what I get for laughing at you!!


Nini


----------



## jeniamt

squirrel said:


> Here's a picture of the Belle sundress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the fabric that I'm going to make an Ariel dress with.  Anyone know what kind of fabric it is?  Do you think the 100% polyester thread will work on it?



Your belle dress is beautiful and you are going to crack up when you see the Belle dress I recently made for a Big Give.  We must be sharing the same brain waves.  I cant post it yet since the family hasn't received it  but you will be amazed how similar they are.

Regarding the fabric, it looks very similar to the fabric I used for a Belle dress I made DD4 when we went to see the Beauty and the Beast musical.  It was a nightmare~    Plus, the dress looks like crud since it was so hard to sew with and even worse to iron.  You could see every water mark from the steam and when I sprayed it with starch it just stained it.  I think it might be intended for lining  formal dresses.  I will try to find a picture of it and post it. 



kdzbear said:


> My friend came over today and I gave her the clothes I made for her Animal Kingdom day. Her trip in two weeks is her familys first trip to Disney!
> 
> First, I made her son a pair of shorts. There are pockets in the shorts too, but you cant see them in the pictures. Then I appliquéd a Mickey head on his shirt with the pants material. I had never tried this before and this was my second attempt. Thank you to everyone for all of your help with my little oops on this! She gave me permission to post photos of her kids in their new outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first attempt was on a dress for my daughters doll with some left over material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a pillowcase dress for her daughter with material that we picked out together. It turned out so cute! I even got brave enough to try a two piece appliqué! She is holding the sides in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler wanted in the picture too! You can see the Mickeys on the bottom of her dress a little better in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closer picture of the Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to Nini for your encouragement and believing in me. I dont think I would have tried this without your support! Thank you to Heather Sue for a fantastic tutorial on how to appliqué!



Great job!  Everything looks great, you are a good friend.


----------



## mom2OandE

kdzbear said:


> My friend came over today and I gave her the clothes I made for her Animal Kingdom day. Her trip in two weeks is her familys first trip to Disney!
> 
> First, I made her son a pair of shorts. There are pockets in the shorts too, but you cant see them in the pictures. Then I appliquéd a Mickey head on his shirt with the pants material. I had never tried this before and this was my second attempt. Thank you to everyone for all of your help with my little oops on this! She gave me permission to post photos of her kids in their new outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first attempt was on a dress for my daughters doll with some left over material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a pillowcase dress for her daughter with material that we picked out together. It turned out so cute! I even got brave enough to try a two piece appliqué! She is holding the sides in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler wanted in the picture too! You can see the Mickeys on the bottom of her dress a little better in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closer picture of the Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to Nini for your encouragement and believing in me. I dont think I would have tried this without your support! Thank you to Heather Sue for a fantastic tutorial on how to appliqué!



You did a great job!  I love the pillowcase dresses.


----------



## jeniamt

Here it is.  Might be hard to see but the fabric is super wrinkly.


----------



## princesskayla

kdzbear said:


> My friend came over today and I gave her the clothes I made for her Animal Kingdom day. Her trip in two weeks is her familys first trip to Disney!
> 
> First, I made her son a pair of shorts. There are pockets in the shorts too, but you cant see them in the pictures. Then I appliquéd a Mickey head on his shirt with the pants material. I had never tried this before and this was my second attempt. Thank you to everyone for all of your help with my little oops on this! She gave me permission to post photos of her kids in their new outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first attempt was on a dress for my daughters doll with some left over material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a pillowcase dress for her daughter with material that we picked out together. It turned out so cute! I even got brave enough to try a two piece appliqué! She is holding the sides in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler wanted in the picture too! You can see the Mickeys on the bottom of her dress a little better in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closer picture of the Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to Nini for your encouragement and believing in me. I dont think I would have tried this without your support! Thank you to Heather Sue for a fantastic tutorial on how to appliqué!



Great job!! Pat on the back for you. You made those kids really happy!! They are going to have blast on their first trip to WDW. 



jeniamt said:


> Here it is.  Might be hard to see but the fabric is super wrinkly.



I like it. Those "special" fabrics are a pain. I think you did a good job regardless. What pattern did you use?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ellenbenny said:


> I haven't done this, but I think Nicole (Eeyore4Ever) posted a tutorial or pictures on how to do it a little while back.  It is also sometimes called a rolled hem foot.  Here is a link to an online tutorial that may be the same one Nicole posted.
> 
> Rolled Hem Tutorial



THANKS!!  I'll have to check this out.  I did a different kind of hem with the first two Audrey's I've made, but I like of the rolled hem so much better.



squirrel said:


> Here's a picture of the Belle sundress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the fabric that I'm going to make an Ariel dress with.  Anyone know what kind of fabric it is?  Do you think the 100% polyester thread will work on it?



That Belle dress is absolutely adorable!!  It's going in my CASE file for when my little girl is old enough to make such things for.  As for the fabric, I would guess maybe Organza , Rayon Tafeta, or maybe a Crepe Satin??  I would think polyester thread would work okay, but you may want to make sure to get a good needle intended for that fabric...that could end up saving you some frustration.  Plus, I've heard of people using a few layers of a light tissue (gift wrap) paper under the fabric while sewing, so the fabric doesn't get chewed up by the feed dogs or sink down into your machine.  Then you just rip the paper away when you're done.  



DAISYDUCKRN said:


> Has anyone ever used rhinestones to make a mickey on clothing.  I would like to try this but i am not sure how to go about it.  If i use my mickey cookie cutter for the outline and i outline in pencil, then how would i get rid of the line so that it does not show.  If anyone has done this please give me some tips.  I was in walmart and found some self adhesive rhinestones that might work.  Thanks



I use washable markers (specifically Crayola Pip-Squaks), not all washable markers are actually 100% washable from my experience, but these seem to work really well.


----------



## kdzbear

NiniMorris said:


> Look out world...she is now addicted.  There is no going back!
> 
> I have to tell you a funny story.  I'm sure you will appreciate it.  I was working on a stitch out of an embroidery design this morning.  I always use an off white for the first run.  I was talking to my son on the phone while I was hooping the fabric.  He was telling me how they are going to the beach on a FREE trip the weekend of MY 33rd anniversary!  I was slightly distracted.
> 
> I used an iron on tear away stabilizer.  I noticed as the stitch out was going along as planned, that my new needle was making a slight popping noise...almost like it was going through paper.  Strange.
> 
> Then, after it was finished, I noticed the white thread was very washed out looking and did not 'pop' like it ususally does on off white fabric.  As I was unhooping it...I discovered I had hooped the fabric upside down.  I was sewing on the stabilizer (hence the popping noise) instead of the fabric side!  Luckily it was tear away and it still managed to look nice after I tore away all the stabilizer...
> 
> I guess that is what I get for laughing at you!!
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks for the chuckle. I am glad that even seasoned seamstresses make mistakes! I am sure it came out beautiful!


----------



## peachygreen

I was making my 1st Carly Romper for my DD and forgot to put in the casing and elastic on the legs.  So the legs are now very roomy.  

Booked my cruise today!  I'm so excited.  1st the Disney Princess half marathon, then 4 days at WDW and then a 3 night Cruise on the Dream!  Now to start planning outfits.  I have my work cut out for me.  I figure I have a minimum of 16 (8 for each girl) outfits to make.


----------



## squirrel

Diz-Mommy said:


> That Belle dress is absolutely adorable!!  It's going in my CASE file for when my little girl is old enough to make such things for.  As for the fabric, I would guess maybe Organza , Rayon Tafeta, or maybe a Crepe Satin??  I would think polyester thread would work okay, but you may want to make sure to get a good needle intended for that fabric...that could end up saving you some frustration.  Plus, I've heard of people using a few layers of a light tissue (gift wrap) paper under the fabric while sewing, so the fabric doesn't get chewed up by the feed dogs or sink down into your machine.  Then you just rip the paper away when you're done.



Thanks, I might have to wait a while to start sewing on that material.  I refuse to pay full price for thread and zippers.  I'll wait for a sale.  I still have a bunch of other things I can work on.

The fabric looks like it frays, but when I pull on the white threads (that's the part that appears to fray) it doesn't do anything to the fabric.  I think the fraying that is showing is from when I washed it.  I don't think I paid very much for it and I'm making a pattern so if it doesn't turn out that great, not a big deal.  The kids at the daycare can always have fun with it.

I tried out the free headband from YCMT and made one to go with the Belle dress.  I'm going to add some roses to it.


----------



## SUZI

RMAMom said:


> Hi Suzi    I have 3 machines but for years I just used a very basic sewing machine. Mine is a brother and I really like it, I bought it at Walmart about 15 years ago for $85.00 and I've been  able to sew just about anything you see on here with that. Do you have any machines that your interested in? If so post and I'm sure you 'll get some pros and cons of your choices. Can't wait to see your customs!



Thank you for the great welcome!  I can't wait to start sewing and join you all.  It seems like I should be able to create with even a basic machine; and according to an earlier post, I can just change the foot if I wanted to do something special. I'm going to go visit some stores for machines this weekend  . . . thanks again!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok ladies I need a little help! I have 2 outfits and a scrub top - I want to put one of them on the internet and 2 in a Chinese Auction for our pancake breakfast tomorrow ----- Which one do you think would bring the most money on the internet? My sales are all going to Susan G. Komen 3Day which is what the pancake breakfast is for. these are my choices ---
> 
> Nemo - Seagull outfit - size 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



I also vote for the nemo outfit!  They all look great!



ollyg said:


> If I am not mistaken, I believe you can use a narrow hem foot.  I am going to my local brother dealer after work to pick one up.  I have the Brother CS600si I believe it is the part is SA126



How much is that foot if you don't mind me asking?   i also have that machine and have been wanting one of those foots but didn't know which one was the right one.  If that is the right one, hopefully i can purchase one on the internet since I can finally purchase Lisa's patterns.


----------



## lovestosew

this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......


----------



## littlepeppers

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



I am so sorry for you & your family's loss.  You will be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## lovesdumbo

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## melmathis

i am sorry for your loss. i have a disablity and even though i havent thought of ending it personally, i can understand why someone would do this. sometimes it seems the only way out. hope you will be able to work through this.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



So sorry for your loss.  I lost a brother too so I can relate to the pain you are feeling.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## NaeNae

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



I'm so sorry for your loss.  I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Granna4679

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



OH no...soooo sorry!  I will say a special prayer for you tonight!!  Please know we are all here for you if you need anything!


----------



## BBGirl

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



Soo sorry for your loss.  I will pray tonight for all that loved him.
  May his sprit be at peace a last.


----------



## ellenbenny

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ollyg said:


> If I am not mistaken, I believe you can use a narrow hem foot.  I am going to my local brother dealer after work to pick one up.  I have the Brother CS600si I believe it is the part is SA126



You sure can! it's called  a narrow hem or rolled hem foot. My machine (Viking) makes a wide variety of wideths. Here is a pic of what it looks like all done. You can google tutorials for how to use them too. Although I came up with my own technique. I like to tack down with a fix stitch then back my fabric onto the foot to get started.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ellenbenny said:


> I haven't done this, but I think Nicole (Eeyore4Ever) posted a tutorial or pictures on how to do it a little while back.  It is also sometimes called a rolled hem foot.  Here is a link to an online tutorial that may be the same one Nicole posted.
> 
> Rolled Hem Tutorial



Awww...Im so glad someone remembered!
As luck would have it- Im going to be doing some more later this morning- Ill take some pics on how I do it and post.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



I'm so sorry to hear this.  Will pray for you and your family.


----------



## RMAMom

ollyg said:


> If I am not mistaken, I believe you can use a narrow hem foot.  I am going to my local brother dealer after work to pick one up.  I have the Brother CS600si I believe it is the part is SA126



For those of you who are looking for extra feet for your machine you may want to check out Amazon. I bought all of my feet for my brother (they also fit my white) from Amazon and they always arrive at my doorstep in 2 or 3 days so they are pretty quick. I have purchased an open toe, a rolled hem and a ruffler very inexpensively. I have no idea how much they are at the local dealer but if your looking for feet it's an alternative. The brand I am buying are called Distinctive and you choose weather you want the low shank or high shank depending on your machine. If you aren't sure google it and it will explain the difference between low and high and then you will know what you have. Here is a great tutorial on feet  http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/?p=829 



SUZI said:


> Thank you for the great welcome!  I can't wait to start sewing and join you all.  It seems like I should be able to create with even a basic machine; and according to an earlier post, I can just change the foot if I wanted to do something special. I'm going to go visit some stores for machines this weekend  . . . thanks again!


 Your welcome! Another great place to shop is HSN.com because they have videos of the machines so you can watch and see some of the features you may want without a sales person standing over you. Then you can go to your local dealer with a little more idea of what your looking for.



lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......


I am so very sorry for your loss. You and your family must be devastated, I will pray for all of you that you find the strength that you need and the peace you deserve. God bless.


----------



## Stephres

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



I'm so sorry Linnette.


----------



## kdzbear

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



I am so sorry for your loss. I will send some prayers your way!


----------



## mom2rtk

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



I'm so sorry. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## tricia

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



Oh Linette, I am so sorry for your loss.  Prayers being sent.


----------



## NiniMorris

Linette...

I am so sorry for your loss.  I know it doesn't seem like it now, but you will survive and be stronger.

Nini


----------



## livndisney

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## NiniMorris

I have just realized why I hate ordering things from ETSY...I have been spoiled by the instant downloads from YCMT and I have now been waiting almost the full 24 hours for a download of an embroidery design.  I need it to finish THREE outfits for pictures this afternoon!  I think someone may be a bit upset!



Nini


----------



## CzyDsnyFan92

Linnette, I am so sorry for your loss and will be keeping you and your family in my prayers. 

Ramona


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> I have just realized why I hate ordering things from ETSY...I have been spoiled by the instant downloads from YCMT and I have now been waiting almost the full 24 hours for a download of an embroidery design.  I need it to finish THREE outfits for pictures this afternoon!  I think someone may be a bit upset!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



That is what worries me about ordering designs. I have now stalked my machine and thread across country-when it comes to the designs I want instant LOL  I think what I need to so is just order what I think I want to make so that the designs are here when I am ready to use them. The problem is I have no idea what I want to make LOL


----------



## NiniMorris

livndisney said:


> That is what worries me about ordering designs. I have now stalked by machine and thread across country-when it comes to the designs I want instant LOL  I think what I need to so is just order what I think I want to make so that the designs are here when I am ready to use them. The problem is I have not idea what I want to make LOL




EXACTLY!!  As late as Thursday night, my DIL had no idea what she wanted me to make.  I told her to make sure she gave me enough time to get the design ordered...well, she decided, and I ordered...and we are STILL waiting.  

I have found a similar design somewhere that will offer me instant download...so now I am trying to decide if I can decline to purchase the Etsy one...I certainly don't need two!  Or maybe I will have to write it off as the cost of doing...business?  (can it really be called business if I keep giving everything away?)  LOL


Nini


----------



## babynala

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



So sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## ireland_nicole

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



Linette, I can't even say how sorry I am for the pain your family is going through.  I wish there was something I could do to ease your burden.  Please know that I am praying for your family, especially for you- and let me know if there is anything at all I can do for you.
Nicole


----------



## Diz-Mommy

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



I'm so sorry for your loss.  



NiniMorris said:


> I have just realized why I hate ordering things from ETSY...I have been spoiled by the instant downloads from YCMT and I have now been waiting almost the full 24 hours for a download of an embroidery design.  I need it to finish THREE outfits for pictures this afternoon!  I think someone may be a bit upset!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Wow, that's too bad!  I only order from about 3 or 4 designers on Etsy, but they are all fairly quick at emailing...check your junkmail, Nini  just in case.  I've only had one bad experience in which I left negative feedback for, and then she poofed, so she either started up another shop or decided to quit Etsy.


----------



## NiniMorris

Diz-Mommy said:


> Wow, that's too bad!  I only order from about 3 or 4 designers on Etsy, but they are all fairly quick at emailing...check your junkmail, Nini  just in case.  I've only had one bad experience in which I left negative feedback for, and then she poofed, so she either started up another shop or decided to quit Etsy.




I'm sure there is just a mix up somewhere...all of her feed back is positive and she gets glowing reports on how speedy her delivery is.  She has been around for a while so she is not a fly by night type...Normally it wouldn't even bother me.  I usually order as soon as I get the idea of what I might want to do and even have been known to order two or three designs before I settle on one! (especially if Heather Sue doesn't offer it!) Just this once...they all have to be done my 1 pm.... I'm working on ideas for a back up plan now.  As soon as the y leave for the photographer I'm sure they will turn up...that is the way things generally go with me!


Nini
PS...and I have been checking my spam about once every three or four minutes all day yesterday and last night!  LOL


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> I'm sure there is just a mix up somewhere...all of her feed back is positive and she gets glowing reports on how speedy her delivery is.  She has been around for a while so she is not a fly by night type...Normally it wouldn't even bother me.  I usually order as soon as I get the idea of what I might want to do and even have been known to order two or three designs before I settle on one! (especially if Heather Sue doesn't offer it!) Just this once...they all have to be done my 1 pm.... I'm working on ideas for a back up plan now.  As soon as the y leave for the photographer I'm sure they will turn up...that is the way things generally go with me!
> 
> 
> Nini
> PS...and I have been checking my spam about once every three or four minutes all day yesterday and last night!  LOL



Or maybe she's just out of town for a couple of days? Or had a family emergency???As someone who sells on Etsy and Ebay, I like to look at it from the other side.

When I'm looking for a quick turnaround on something I typically email the seller first to be sure that's possible. 

That said, I hope it turns up right away for you!


----------



## jas0202

DAISYDUCKRN said:


> Has anyone ever used rhinestones to make a mickey on clothing.  I would like to try this but i am not sure how to go about it.  If i use my mickey cookie cutter for the outline and i outline in pencil, then how would i get rid of the line so that it does not show.  If anyone has done this please give me some tips.  I was in walmart and found some self adhesive rhinestones that might work.  Thanks



I made shirts using rhinestones for my two girls...one was snow white and the other was cinderella.  I highly recommend not tracing on the shirt at all.  I bought mylar transfer paper from the same seller on *that online auction site*  It is clear with a sticky side.  You put the sticky side up, and the picture that you want to transfer underneath it.  Put the rhinestones glue side up (crystal side down on the sticky) for the entire design.  I just used a pair of tweezers to place the crystals.  Then when you are done, you can turn the whole thing over, look at the design, modify if there's a place that you don't like...i.e. crystals not spaced evenly, one color in the wrong spot, etc.  Then you place the whole thing sticky side DOWN onto the shirt and it's like an iron on transfer and you can do the whole transfer at once.  It turned out AMAZING.  I used a wonderful seller on *that site* that has lots of tutorials, great prices on crystals, and wonderful customer service and specials.  PM me if you would like her name.


----------



## Disneymom1218

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......


I am so sorry for your loss.  If you need someone to talk to I have been in your shoes.


----------



## RMAMom

I am so excited!!! I can't believe I did it!!!!!! Thank you all for your help and Teresa a special thanks to you for the bookmarks, they were a huge help.






[/IMG]


OK now I'm ready to start planning my customs for our upcoming trip. Does anyone know where I can get Jungle Book and ASMu embroidery designs? It's my DGD first trip to Disney, she is 2 years old and the Jungle Book is her favorite movie! I thought it would be perfect for our AK day. I'm willing to learn to hand appliqué on my sewing machine if I can't find them for the embroidery machine but I can't really find a good beginner picture.


----------



## disneymomof1

ANYONE RECENTLY PURCHASE A BROTHER PE-780D??  I am looking at one and I'm not sure the shop is giving me a good deal.  They are offering it at $949.00, they do offer instructions and a one year maintenance plan.  Not sure I could get a better deal elsewhere.  Any help !!??


----------



## hudsonsinaf

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



Prayers are being lifted for you!!!!  I am so sorry!


----------



## 1st_trip4us

Hi! Newbie here....just started planning our November trip and getting ideas for my 4 kids outfits. I have 3 girls ages 12, 10 & 2 and a 7 year old boy. Struggling with my older girls outfits. Trying to do customs that are suitable for pre-teens that aren't too babyish. I am starting with some strip skirts for them and will get rhinestone transfers and put them on white t-shirts. A neighbor with an almost 2 year old is leaving for WDW today and after making my girls skirts I saw I had leftover fabric and whipped up a skirt for the toddler really quick. I happened to have the Disney patch which is actually for scrapbooking and just fabric glued it on.  I did a ruffle bottom (the premade kind at Walmart) for my girls skirts but didn't have any leftover for this one. So I just did the swirly stitch. I am pretty impressed with how it turned out considering it was last minute and I whipped it up in about 30 minutes. Brought it over to them last night and the mom seemed to like it. 

I am SO crazy obsessed with planning our November trip, I have all these sketches for outfits I want to make. It's a good thing I am planning so far in advance. With my lack of sewing skills it'll take me a long long time to put together everything I intend to make. 

Here's the set I made for the neighbor: (and where the black & yellow meet it looks weird, just the way it was laying, it's really not different lengths)


----------



## Stephres

Here is what I have been doing lately in between getting a job and going to a PTA conference.

The Insa skirt with Carla's skort pattern. They matched up perfectly! I only did one layer of the skirt because there are shorts attached too but you could. I am really pleased with how easy it was. I went to Target find a yellow shirt and found one with Snoopy already on it: score!











This is the Emma swing top with modification that I have shown before, but I finally got around to making some shorts to go with it. Megan wanted pockets so I added two for her.






Also made some summer pjs and matching doll nightgowns. Now that I am back into the groove, she tells me she does NOT want anything special for back to school. I am so upset!


----------



## jessica52877

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



I am so sorry to hear that Linette. Please know that we are praying for you and your family!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

For anyone who just _might_ need this info, but I'm sure I'm the only one here who'd ever make this mistake  should you accidently iron your fusible anything on the wrong side, leaving icky sticky stuff on your iron, use a Mr Clean eraser on it (once it cools down, so you don't melt THAT too!) and all the goo comes off super easy.  My iron soleplate now looks brand new again!

Back to applique again!  Only a week til my vacation and I've got nothing done yet!!!


----------



## jas0202

Here are the rhinestone transfers that I mentioned in an earlier post.  I ordered shirts from jiffyshirts and should get them on monday to put the transfers on.  This was totally new to me and I am so pleased with the way that they turned out!  






[/IMG]


----------



## RMAMom

Stephres said:


> Here is what I have been doing lately in between getting a job and going to a PTA conference.
> 
> The Insa skirt with Carla's skort pattern. They matched up perfectly! I only did one layer of the skirt because there are shorts attached too but you could. I am really pleased with how easy it was. I went to Target find a yellow shirt and found one with Snoopy already on it: score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Emma swing top with modification that I have shown before, but I finally got around to making some shorts to go with it. Megan wanted pockets so I added two for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made some summer pjs and matching doll nightgowns. Now that I am back into the groove, she tells me she does NOT want anything special for back to school. I am so upset!



What?!!! Nothing special for back to school!!!!!!!!!!!! Uggg why do they have to grow up!!!!!!!!!!!!! The outfits look great, I just may have to give that Insa a try!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> For anyone who just _might_ need this info, but I'm sure I'm the only one here who'd ever make this mistake  should you accidently iron your fusible anything on the wrong side, leaving icky sticky stuff on your iron, use a Mr Clean eraser on it (once it cools down, so you don't melt THAT too!) and all the goo comes off super easy.  My iron soleplate now looks brand new again!
> 
> Back to applique again!  Only a week til my vacation and I've got nothing done yet!!!


Thanks for the tip my iron is getting really yucky and it isn't from ironing on the wrong side of a fusible. I don't know what it is, maybe fabric softener but it definitely needs cleaning!



jas0202 said:


> Here are the rhinestone transfers that I mentioned in an earlier post.  I ordered shirts from jiffyshirts and should get them on monday to put the transfers on.  This was totally new to me and I am so pleased with the way that they turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh, they are just beautiful! Please post the shirts when they are done, I would love to see them.


----------



## ellenbenny

Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!


----------



## Eeyore1928

I love this dress...you guys are so talented!!! I wish I could sew. These look so beautiful. I may try bribbing a lady at the Hancock Fabric store to make me something. I have asked several people for prices on items that they have said they can whip together in no time...bu the price is always so high. I guess I will keep trying


----------



## llaxton

ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!



That is really cute!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!



My 7 yr old who was just recently diagnosed with aspergers just saw this and is now repeating I want one , I want one. looks like I will be on the search for the book to get the pattern. gorgeous job. where did you get the mickey fabric?


----------



## ellenbenny

llaxton said:


> That is really cute!!



Thank you!!



Disneymom1218 said:


> My 7 yr old who was just recently diagnosed with aspergers just saw this and is now repeating I want one , I want one. looks like I will be on the search for the book to get the pattern. gorgeous job. where did you get the mickey fabric?



Thanks!! I found the fabric on that auction site .  It is a lightweight poly/cotton blend, so since it is so light and somewhat see through I thought it would be good over a white layer, and this pattern seemed perfect for it.


----------



## DisneyLaura

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



So sorry to hear about your loss.  



jas0202 said:


> Here are the rhinestone transfers that I mentioned in an earlier post.  I ordered shirts from jiffyshirts and should get them on monday to put the transfers on.  This was totally new to me and I am so pleased with the way that they turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Very cute! 



ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!



Gorgeous


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......


I am so sorry -


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!



Ellen That looks great! We had the pancake breast-fast this morning! It went really great! We raised $1600! The lady who won your little crab outfit was so happy! Thanks again for the donation! I put the Tiana outfit & Mickey scrub top in it. I put Nemo on and now have RubberDuckyRanch as offical ID's for things including my tags on clothes and decided that every item will come with a little rubber ducky from the ranch! (the cute littel dressed ones from oriental trading) I am so excited!


----------



## ellenbenny

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ellen That looks great! We had the pancake breast-fast this morning! It went really great! We raised $1600! The lady who won your little crab outfit was so happy! Thanks again for the donation! I put the Tiana outfit & Mickey scrub top in it. I put Nemo on and now have RubberDuckyRanch as offical ID's for things including my tags on clothes and decided that every item will come with a little rubber ducky from the ranch! (the cute littel dressed ones from oriental trading) I am so excited!



I'm so glad you did so well!! 

I am also thrilled that someone wanted my crab outfit!  Yay!!  That had been at a gift shop in my Mom's community in Florida for ages, but only old people ever go there so probably not a big market for little kids clothes.  Congrats on the new web store.. I'll go check it out.


----------



## revrob

jas0202 said:


> Here are the rhinestone transfers that I mentioned in an earlier post.  I ordered shirts from jiffyshirts and should get them on monday to put the transfers on.  This was totally new to me and I am so pleased with the way that they turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!



I LOVE THESE!  I would love those rhinestone transfers for myself!
And the dress is FABULOUS!


----------



## tarazandra

Anyone want to recommmend a favorite camp shirt/bowler shirt pattern? It would be doubly-great if it was Butterick as those patterns are only 99 cents at Joanns tomorrow!


----------



## ellenbenny

tarazandra said:


> Anyone want to recommmend a favorite camp shirt/bowler shirt pattern? It would be doubly-great if it was Butterick as those patterns are only 99 cents at Joanns tomorrow!



For children of course my absolute all time favorite is CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern on youcanmakethis.com.  It is more than $.99 but it is well worth it!!


----------



## dance2874

I am just now getting caught up on this thread since last week and I know I missed a bunch of great stuff!! I got a new machine last weekend  and I am working on learning how it works. It is a HUGE step up from what I had before so it should make things easier once I figure it out. My old machine had 2 settings and only did a basic stitch and a zig zag, and it was starting to skip stitches. It would have cost more to have it looked at than I paid for it in the first place so I upgraded it 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I want to know this too.  I bought the Audrey pattern and all I have is a very basic sewing machine.  I love the rolled-hem ruffles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would just play around with it on some scrap material until you found a setting that works.  That's what I do with my machine.


I just got a rolled hem foot for my brother machine and it was about $15. Now, I just have to figure out how it works 



lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......


I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.



jas0202 said:


> Here are the rhinestone transfers that I mentioned in an earlier post.  I ordered shirts from jiffyshirts and should get them on monday to put the transfers on.  This was totally new to me and I am so pleased with the way that they turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


LOVE these!! Please PM me the info on where you got the supplies, those are awesome!



ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!


I LOVE this too!! I just got the book with the patterns this weekend so I am anxious to dive in to it.


----------



## hudsonsinaf

hey guys!  I need your opinion on something... i have been looking at adding a new machine to my sewing area.  right now i have a brother machine, that still works fairly well.  I was wondering if I should get an embroidery machine or a serger... i know big difference   but I'm trying to decide which would be better/smarter to purchase now.  honestly, i think i am leaning towards a serger - because the machine i have now works fine, and I can always learn to applique on my machine... thoughts?


----------



## kdzbear

hudsonsinaf said:


> hey guys!  I need your opinion on something... i have been looking at adding a new machine to my sewing area.  right now i have a brother machine, that still works fairly well.  I was wondering if I should get an embroidery machine or a serger... i know big difference   but I'm trying to decide which would be better/smarter to purchase now.  honestly, i think i am leaning towards a serger - because the machine i have now works fine, and I can always learn to applique on my machine... thoughts?



I just tried the applique process on my sewing machine for the first time and it was not too difficult. I love my serger for finishing the seams of items and giving them a professional look and preventing fraying when washing. So, I would lean to a serger, but I am just a beginner.


----------



## livndisney

hudsonsinaf said:


> hey guys!  I need your opinion on something... i have been looking at adding a new machine to my sewing area.  right now i have a brother machine, that still works fairly well.  I was wondering if I should get an embroidery machine or a serger... i know big difference   but I'm trying to decide which would be better/smarter to purchase now.  honestly, i think i am leaning towards a serger - because the machine i have now works fine, and I can always learn to applique on my machine... thoughts?



I am written here about my love/hate relationship with my serger.......

I can tell you I just got an embroidery machine-I am in LOVE with it.


----------



## teresajoy

CruisinEars said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say "Thank You" to everyone for the compliments on my dd's skirt that I made. You all have given me a boost of confidence and I can't wait to get started on my next project. I bought the cross-over pattern on YCMT and went shopping in my mom's sewing closet. (we are down here in AZ visiting my parents) I found some darling batik print so now I just need to get to a fabric store to find some complimentary fabric and the rest of the notions I need.
> 
> I also have to say, I love all of the projects that have been posted lately. My absolute favorites are all of the Audrey skirts. That is just the cutest design.



I can't wait to see the outfits you make! I love the Audrey skirt too! I was REALLY hoping Lisa would make it in an adult version before my next trip though....



WDWAtLast said:


> Thanks to the disboutiquer that posted the fabric.com sale sale!! Look what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for a hand applique question:  I am attempting a Sleeping Beauty shirt to match the skirt.  i have only appliqued Mickey heads on T shirts so far.  Should I applique her seperately and then sew her to the shirt? Or should i make a top (like a simply sweet) so I am appliquing onto broadcloth?   It will be her head and bodice and I am painting the face.


The fabric is gorgeous! And, the skirt is adorable!!! I love the twirly picture!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Does anyone know what the weather is like in Orlando in October.  My kids are usually trick-or-treating with their winter coats on!  We haven't decided for sure if we're going to do WDW or Disneyland but I'm leaning towards Orlando.   I have a lot of family in Southern California and this is going to be a quick trip.  They'll be annoyed if we go to Disneyland and don't make time to get together.



When we went the beginning of October last year it was  H O T !!! MISERABLE HOT! The heat index the one day we went to a park (Epcot) was 116 9or was it 120?? at that point, does it matter??)! Uggh! We still had fun, but it was hot! 



ConnieB said:


> Does anyone know who made this.....or more specifically where they got this gorgeous fabric????  Pretty please!
> 
> (Found this in the group Photobucket).



Like Livndisney said, I made that. I'm glad you like it. I got the fabric on clearance at Joann's a few years ago. It was with the sari fabric. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> That is gorgeous!


Thanks! 



SUZI said:


> Hello everyone.  I stumbled across this thread and I have been lurcking for the past 2 weeks!  You all are just amazing. I have been in awe everyday!
> 
> I have sewn only a duvet cover, drapes and throw pillow covers (straight lines and right angles -- easy)  You have inspired me to try customs!  However, I need a new sewing machine (the current one is very old and is breaking down)  Anyway, here is my question: what features should I look for in a new machine so that I can try to sew these beautiful customs that I see here?  (example: particular stitch, bobbin, foot??) I don't want to buy a machine and then find out that I can't make a particular kind of skirt.
> 
> I would really appreciate any thoughts. Thank you so much!



Most people like the Brother machines. You can get them at Walmart. 



mom2OandE said:


> In the meantime I made this this week.  I'm sure it will be going with us on our trip as a non Disney outfit.  The top is from Ottobre (03/09) and is the Annamaria pattern.  I love the pre ruffled fabric I used for the capris and I may have to buy a lot more of it next summer.



This is so cute! 



squirrel said:


> Here's a picture of the Belle sundress.



That is so pretty! 



kdzbear said:


> My friend came over today and I gave her the clothes I made for her Animal Kingdom day. Her trip in two weeks is her familys first trip to Disney!
> 
> First, I made her son a pair of shorts. There are pockets in the shorts too, but you cant see them in the pictures. Then I appliquéd a Mickey head on his shirt with the pants material. I had never tried this before and this was my second attempt. Thank you to everyone for all of your help with my little oops on this! She gave me permission to post photos of her kids in their new outfits.
> 
> 
> Tyler wanted in the picture too! You can see the Mickeys on the bottom of her dress a little better in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to Nini for your encouragement and believing in me. I dont think I would have tried this without your support! Thank you to Heather Sue for a fantastic tutorial on how to appliqué!



These are all adorable outfits!!! You did a great job! 



jeniamt said:


> Here it is.  Might be hard to see but the fabric is super wrinkly.



But, it sure is pretty! 




RMAMom said:


> I am so excited!!! I can't believe I did it!!!!!! Thank you all for your help and Teresa a special thanks to you for the bookmarks, they were a huge help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> OK now I'm ready to start planning my customs for our upcoming trip. Does anyone know where I can get Jungle Book and ASMu embroidery designs? It's my DGD first trip to Disney, she is 2 years old and the Jungle Book is her favorite movie! I thought it would be perfect for our AK day. I'm willing to learn to hand appliqué on my sewing machine if I can't find them for the embroidery machine but I can't really find a good beginner picture.



You are so welcome!!! It makes me so happy when people find them useful! The Ariel looks great! 



1st_trip4us said:


> Hi! Newbie here....just started planning our November trip and getting ideas for my 4 kids outfits. I have 3 girls ages 12, 10 & 2 and a 7 year old boy. Struggling with my older girls outfits. Trying to do customs that are suitable for pre-teens that aren't too babyish. I am starting with some strip skirts for them and will get rhinestone transfers and put them on white t-shirts. A neighbor with an almost 2 year old is leaving for WDW today and after making my girls skirts I saw I had leftover fabric and whipped up a skirt for the toddler really quick. I happened to have the Disney patch which is actually for scrapbooking and just fabric glued it on.  I did a ruffle bottom (the premade kind at Walmart) for my girls skirts but didn't have any leftover for this one. So I just did the swirly stitch. I am pretty impressed with how it turned out considering it was last minute and I whipped it up in about 30 minutes. Brought it over to them last night and the mom seemed to like it.
> 
> I am SO crazy obsessed with planning our November trip, I have all these sketches for outfits I want to make. It's a good thing I am planning so far in advance. With my lack of sewing skills it'll take me a long long time to put together everything I intend to make.
> 
> Here's the set I made for the neighbor: (and where the black & yellow meet it looks weird, just the way it was laying, it's really not different lengths)


This outfit is so cute! Where did you get the t-shirt? It's really adorable. 

My 12 year old loves skirts and tops. She really likes the Audrey skirt, and I make her circle skirts quite often. Depending on what size your daughters wear, you could use CarlaC's Perfectly Preppy skirt pattern. There are three different styles of skirts in it, and all of them are really cute! I like the Criss Cross pattern on YCMT too, and you can make it any size.  The Sisboom patterns are all written by Carla, and turn out super cute for tween girls too! 


Stephres said:


> Here is what I have been doing lately in between getting a job and going to a PTA conference.
> 
> The Insa skirt with Carla's skort pattern. They matched up perfectly! I only did one layer of the skirt because there are shorts attached too but you could. I am really pleased with how easy it was. I went to Target find a yellow shirt and found one with Snoopy already on it: score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Emma swing top with modification that I have shown before, but I finally got around to making some shorts to go with it. Megan wanted pockets so I added two for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made some summer pjs and matching doll nightgowns. Now that I am back into the groove, she tells me she does NOT want anything special for back to school. I am so upset!



Such cute outfits!!! I love the Insa skirt. I hope Megan changes her mind about the school outfits! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> For anyone who just _might_ need this info, but I'm sure I'm the only one here who'd ever make this mistake  should you accidently iron your fusible anything on the wrong side, leaving icky sticky stuff on your iron, use a Mr Clean eraser on it (once it cools down, so you don't melt THAT too!) and all the goo comes off super easy.  My iron soleplate now looks brand new again!
> 
> Back to applique again!  Only a week til my vacation and I've got nothing done yet!!!


That is very good to know! I keep getting some sort of gunk on the bottom of my irons that I can't get off. It drives me nuts. 


jas0202 said:


> Here are the rhinestone transfers that I mentioned in an earlier post.  I ordered shirts from jiffyshirts and should get them on monday to put the transfers on.  This was totally new to me and I am so pleased with the way that they turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



These are just stunning! 



ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!



Oh Ellen!!! WOW!!! This is wonderful! You really outdid yourself! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ellen That looks great! We had the pancake breast-fast this morning! It went really great! We raised $1600! The lady who won your little crab outfit was so happy! Thanks again for the donation! I put the Tiana outfit & Mickey scrub top in it. I put Nemo on and now have RubberDuckyRanch as offical ID's for things including my tags on clothes and decided that every item will come with a little rubber ducky from the ranch! (the cute littel dressed ones from oriental trading) I am so excited!


I'm so glad you did so well!!!
And, I love the rubber ducky idea! How cute!


----------



## teresajoy

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



Linnette, honey, there are no words to describe how sorry I am to hear this. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SallyfromDE

kdzbear said:


> Tyler wanted in the picture too! You can see the Mickeys on the bottom of her dress a little better in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to Nini for your encouragement and believing in me. I dont think I would have tried this without your support! Thank you to Heather Sue for a fantastic tutorial on how to appliqué!



I think they look perfect!! Look how happy the kid look with thier new outfits!



lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



Linnette, I am so sorry!! I know how your feeling. I lost my mother the day before Mothers Day, unexpectedly to cancer. It's truly heart wrenching. I am thinking and praying for you and your family. 



RMAMom said:


> I am so excited!!! I can't believe I did it!!!!!! Thank you all for your help and Teresa a special thanks to you for the bookmarks, they were a huge help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> OK now I'm ready to start planning my customs for our upcoming trip. Does anyone know where I can get Jungle Book and ASMu embroidery designs? It's my DGD first trip to Disney, she is 2 years old and the Jungle Book is her favorite movie! I thought it would be perfect for our AK day. I'm willing to learn to hand appliqué on my sewing machine if I can't find them for the embroidery machine but I can't really find a good beginner picture.



She's gorgeous!!!! 



disneymomof1 said:


> ANYONE RECENTLY PURCHASE A BROTHER PE-780D??  I am looking at one and I'm not sure the shop is giving me a good deal.  They are offering it at $949.00, they do offer instructions and a one year maintenance plan.  Not sure I could get a better deal elsewhere.  Any help !!??



I bought mine in November.  I think I paid $899 for it, and Brother had a $100 rebate running at the time. I didn't have a maintance plan, but it had the warranty. I did take it in the beginning of the year to get the tension adjusted and it didn't cost me anything. 



ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!



This is just so gorgeous. I am in love with it. Too bad Kirsta is too old for something like this now. But then, when in the MK, she doesn't seem to mind much.


----------



## Granna4679

kdzbear said:


> My friend came over today and I gave her the clothes I made for her Animal Kingdom day. Her trip in two weeks is her familys first trip to Disney!
> 
> First, I made her son a pair of shorts. There are pockets in the shorts too, but you cant see them in the pictures. Then I appliquéd a Mickey head on his shirt with the pants material. I had never tried this before and this was my second attempt. Thank you to everyone for all of your help with my little oops on this! She gave me permission to post photos of her kids in their new outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first attempt was on a dress for my daughters doll with some left over material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a pillowcase dress for her daughter with material that we picked out together. It turned out so cute! I even got brave enough to try a two piece appliqué! She is holding the sides in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler wanted in the picture too! You can see the Mickeys on the bottom of her dress a little better in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closer picture of the Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to Nini for your encouragement and believing in me. I dont think I would have tried this without your support! Thank you to Heather Sue for a fantastic tutorial on how to appliqué!



Look how happy you made those kids.  You should be proud!!



peachygreen said:


> I was making my 1st Carly Romper for my DD and forgot to put in the casing and elastic on the legs.  So the legs are now very roomy.
> 
> Booked my cruise today!  I'm so excited.  1st the Disney Princess half marathon, then 4 days at WDW and then a 3 night Cruise on the Dream!  Now to start planning outfits.  I have my work cut out for me.  I figure I have a minimum of 16 (8 for each girl) outfits to make.



Congrats on the cruise!!  Let the customs begin!



1st_trip4us said:


> Hi! Newbie here....just started planning our November trip and getting ideas for my 4 kids outfits. I have 3 girls ages 12, 10 & 2 and a 7 year old boy. Struggling with my older girls outfits. Trying to do customs that are suitable for pre-teens that aren't too babyish. I am starting with some strip skirts for them and will get rhinestone transfers and put them on white t-shirts. A neighbor with an almost 2 year old is leaving for WDW today and after making my girls skirts I saw I had leftover fabric and whipped up a skirt for the toddler really quick. I happened to have the Disney patch which is actually for scrapbooking and just fabric glued it on.  I did a ruffle bottom (the premade kind at Walmart) for my girls skirts but didn't have any leftover for this one. So I just did the swirly stitch. I am pretty impressed with how it turned out considering it was last minute and I whipped it up in about 30 minutes. Brought it over to them last night and the mom seemed to like it.
> 
> I am SO crazy obsessed with planning our November trip, I have all these sketches for outfits I want to make. It's a good thing I am planning so far in advance. With my lack of sewing skills it'll take me a long long time to put together everything I intend to make.
> 
> Here's the set I made for the neighbor: (and where the black & yellow meet it looks weird, just the way it was laying, it's really not different lengths)



Great job!  That is really cute!



jas0202 said:


> Here are the rhinestone transfers that I mentioned in an earlier post.  I ordered shirts from jiffyshirts and should get them on monday to put the transfers on.  This was totally new to me and I am so pleased with the way that they turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Very pretty...can't wait to see the finished shirts.



ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!



NO WAY!!! That cannot be your first feliz.  You did an excellent job.....sooooo creative too with the Mickey "parts" ...LOL   I love it!!


----------



## peachygreen

How hard is the Feliz?  I bought the pattern a while ago, but haven't opened it up to try it yet?  I was thinking I could make something nice for the cruise with it or maybe something for the parks.


----------



## ellenbenny

revrob said:


> I LOVE THESE!  And the dress is FABULOUS!





dance2874 said:


> I LOVE this too!! I just got the book with the patterns this weekend so I am anxious to dive in to it.



Thanks!



peachygreen said:


> How hard is the Feliz?  I bought the pattern a while ago, but haven't opened it up to try it yet?  I was thinking I could make something nice for the cruise with it or maybe something for the parks.



I would say it is medium difficulty, but if you follow the tutorial that someone here posted, and can be found in the bookmarks, she walks you through each step.  There is nothing specifically difficult, just lots of steps, and if you add the butt ruffles, lots of ruffles!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

peachygreen said:


> How hard is the Feliz?  I bought the pattern a while ago, but haven't opened it up to try it yet?  I was thinking I could make something nice for the cruise with it or maybe something for the parks.



It's not what I call and easy pattern- there's a great, online tutorial- search for Trillium's blog- we all use it I think.
Just take your time, do one step at a time and you'll be fine if you have a little sewing experience. I did manage to sew the 2 sides together the wrong way, but an easy fix.
Ruffles always take time- but not hard. It's a very rewarding pattern, it's not overly complicated (no darts, or hems to finish at the end) plenty of opportunity to use lots of fabrics and colors or applique. It looks cute with no ruffles too. 
I have only done it once, but will certainly make more.


Linnette- I keep wanting to go to your FB page and post, but dont know if you read it. I am so sorry to hear about your brother, my heart goes out to you, I know you have been through so much this year. I pray you can find peace  in this in some way.


So I'm starting to get a little concerned about Hannah. She will be 14 months next week. She had her surgery on her eyes 7 weeks ago and she clearly can see better- but I had hoped for more progress in other areas.
She doesnt like to stand, or crawl or pull herself up. We are working with the Birth to 3 Program, but we see her once a week (but have had a 3 week break because she was booked and then on vacation) she has learned how to push herself off her stomach, into a sitting position.
But she also isn't talking- not even mommy or daddy. She will sign Daddy. No single words like Milk or Up. No vowels and the pediatrician (our new one) says she wants her to start speech therapy.
...so when do I start to think that this isn't just because of the delay her eyes caused, and maybe something more?
She seems fine in other ways- happy, laughs, interacts with us, makes eye contact, plays with toys, can color a little with a crayon....
I can see that she will not be where I had hoped when we go to WDW in October (i thought she would be walking)
Interestingly enough she LOVES music- moves her body to the beat- any music.


Well, back to the skirt I am working on- due to be done by Tue night!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

peachygreen said:


> How hard is the Feliz?  I bought the pattern a while ago, but haven't opened it up to try it yet?  I was thinking I could make something nice for the cruise with it or maybe something for the parks.



It's easy enough to make, just check the bookmarks from page 1 for a tutorial complete with pics to make it super easy.  The most important thing to remember is adding  th seam allowance when tracing the pattern, the rest is easy.


----------



## jas0202

So, I was thinking I had to wait until Monday to put the rhinestone iron on transfers because my shirts had not come in.  Well, today, my neighbor brought my shirts over...they were left at her house yesterday!  Guess I should have checked the tracking information...oops!

Anyway, here are the Snow White and Cinderella shirts!  Snow White is for my DD (2) and Cinderella is for my DD (5).  My plan is to have these as the back up outfits on the day that we do the princess breakfast.  They will wear their princess dresses there...if I get them made!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So I'm starting to get a little concerned about Hannah. She will be 14 months next week. She had her surgery on her eyes 7 weeks ago and she clearly can see better- but I had hoped for more progress in other areas.
> She doesnt like to stand, or crawl or pull herself up. We are working with the Birth to 3 Program, but we see her once a week (but have had a 3 week break because she was booked and then on vacation) she has learned how to push herself off her stomach, into a sitting position.
> But she also isn't talking- not even mommy or daddy. She will sign Daddy. No single words like Milk or Up. No vowels and the pediatrician (our new one) says she wants her to start speech therapy.
> ...so when do I start to think that this isn't just because of the delay her eyes caused, and maybe something more?
> She seems fine in other ways- happy, laughs, interacts with us, makes eye contact, plays with toys, can color a little with a crayon....
> I can see that she will not be where I had hoped when we go to WDW in October (i thought she would be walking)
> Interestingly enough she LOVES music- moves her body to the beat- any music.
> 
> 
> Well, back to the skirt I am working on- due to be done by Tue night!



I do not know Hannah and you history, but I understand the concern/frustration of where your child "should" be.  Samantha has had numerous issues since her birth.  She is now 18 months old, just started walking, says very few words, sees PT every other week, is about to start speech therapy, and was doing occupational therapy weekly up until a few months ago.  She has to drink 5 10 ounce bottles of whole milk to maintain her weight, because she doesn't have the mouth muscles or coordination to eat enough food.... Al of this to say, we will be praying for you and I can empathize with your concerns!


----------



## ellenbenny

jas0202 said:


> So, I was thinking I had to wait until Monday to put the rhinestone iron on transfers because my shirts had not come in.  Well, today, my neighbor brought my shirts over...they were left at her house yesterday!  Guess I should have checked the tracking information...oops!
> 
> Anyway, here are the Snow White and Cinderella shirts!  Snow White is for my DD (2) and Cinderella is for my DD (5).  My plan is to have these as the back up outfits on the day that we do the princess breakfast.  They will wear their princess dresses there...if I get them made!



These came out great!


----------



## dance2874

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So I'm starting to get a little concerned about Hannah. She will be 14 months next week. She had her surgery on her eyes 7 weeks ago and she clearly can see better- but I had hoped for more progress in other areas.
> She doesnt like to stand, or crawl or pull herself up. We are working with the Birth to 3 Program, but we see her once a week (but have had a 3 week break because she was booked and then on vacation) she has learned how to push herself off her stomach, into a sitting position.
> But she also isn't talking- not even mommy or daddy. She will sign Daddy. No single words like Milk or Up. No vowels and the pediatrician (our new one) says she wants her to start speech therapy.
> ...so when do I start to think that this isn't just because of the delay her eyes caused, and maybe something more?
> She seems fine in other ways- happy, laughs, interacts with us, makes eye contact, plays with toys, can color a little with a crayon....
> I can see that she will not be where I had hoped when we go to WDW in October (i thought she would be walking)
> Interestingly enough she LOVES music- moves her body to the beat- any music.
> 
> 
> Well, back to the skirt I am working on- due to be done by Tue night!


I dont know much about Hannah's story but from my own experience with my sons delays I say to give it some time. 7 weeks isnt really that long, at least I dont think long enough to be able to know if she is making enough progress post surgery. An as far as speech, I dont know how that could be related exactly but I wouldnt hesitate on starting the speech therapy. My son wasnt talking hardly at all still by 18 months so we ended up in speech therapy along with his physical therapy and the progress has been slow but it is getting better. I wish I had started him earlier actually. When he was still behind at 2 yrs old, we were able to bump his therapy up to twice per week  for speech and once for PT and that made all the difference. I would definitely push to have her current therapy more than once per week if you can. 

OH, and my son didnt walk til 15 months but he literally started pulling up one week and was walking the next. You never know what can happen by October!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Has anyone quilted using the Brother 1500D before? I stitched in the ditch but want to do something "pretty" in the border area. I see all the lovely decorative quilting stitches but I wanted to see if any of you ladies had done this. I don't know which one to use, or what foot etc.... I suppose I should break out the user manual or ask the shop that I bought it from. But I figured someone here would be able to give me good advice =)


----------



## erikawolf2004

What is the difference between a Gathering Foot and a Ruffler Foot?  Do I need both?  I would love some help with gathering on my daughter's dresses and would love to make a Feliz with the ruffled bum, so which would be better or should I get both.

Thanks


----------



## Tweevil

jas0202 said:


> So, I was thinking I had to wait until Monday to put the rhinestone iron on transfers because my shirts had not come in.  Well, today, my neighbor brought my shirts over...they were left at her house yesterday!  Guess I should have checked the tracking information...oops!
> 
> Anyway, here are the Snow White and Cinderella shirts!  Snow White is for my DD (2) and Cinderella is for my DD (5).  My plan is to have these as the back up outfits on the day that we do the princess breakfast.  They will wear their princess dresses there...if I get them made!



How did you do that?  Those are wonderful!!!


Linnette,
I am very sorry to hear of your brother's passing.  Sending white light and blessings for strength to you and your family and may you be embraced.   I wish I could reach out and hug you, it is hard to lose a family member in this scenario, just know his spirit is free.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!



This is so cute!  I've had this pattern for over a year but it scares me a little!



jas0202 said:


> Here are the rhinestone transfers that I mentioned in an earlier post.  I ordered shirts from jiffyshirts and should get them on monday to put the transfers on.  This was totally new to me and I am so pleased with the way that they turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Great job!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I'm 99% sure that this trip is going to happen.  So sure in fact that I've made ADR's.  I have 3 character meals scheduled so far - Chrystal Palace, Akershus and 1900 Park Faire.  I may add a character breakfast in there too.  Has anyone tried Donald's Safari Breakfast at the AK?  

Ah, now just to decide what kind of customs that we need!  I need to focus on some cute back-to-school outfits first.


----------



## squirrel

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm 99% sure that this trip is going to happen.  So sure in fact that I've made ADR's.  I have 3 character meals scheduled so far - Chrystal Palace, Akershus and 1900 Park Faire.  I may add a character breakfast in there too.  Has anyone tried Donald's Safari Breakfast at the AK?
> 
> Ah, now just to decide what kind of customs that we need!  I need to focus on some cute back-to-school outfits first.



Donald's Safari Breakfast is my favorite.  CP is good because you can get in before the park opens to get photos in front of the castle.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

squirrel said:


> Donald's Safari Breakfast is my favorite.  CP is good because you can get in before the park opens to get photos in front of the castle.



Good to know.  I went ahead and booked the breakfast.  I looked at the menu and noticed no Mickey waffles though.  I can live without them though.


----------



## clairemolly

disneymomof1 said:


> ANYONE RECENTLY PURCHASE A BROTHER PE-780D??  I am looking at one and I'm not sure the shop is giving me a good deal.  They are offering it at $949.00, they do offer instructions and a one year maintenance plan.  Not sure I could get a better deal elsewhere.  Any help !!??



I just bought one last month from my local Brother dealer.  I got it for $899 with free classes for as long as I own it, plus free maintenence for 5 years.  Sounds like your deal isn't too bad.


----------



## jas0202

Tweevil said:


> How did you do that?  Those are wonderful!!!



Tweevil...ConnieB...MommyBoo!
I just sent out PMs with information on the Rhinestone Transfers and my seller that I purchased from on  .  Let me know if you have any questions.  I think I covered everyone who asked!  If I forgot you, let me know...


----------



## squirrel

Here is the fabric for our Halloween dresses to wear to MNSSHP.  I had trouble at Jo-Anns and the person cutting the fabric cut less than what was on the tag.  Now I have to figure out what to do with my nieces dress.  I can turn the fabric so that it's the way in the picture and it will be long enough and wider than if I leave it going in the direction my dress is in.  I could leave it in the same direction as mine, but then the width will only be 42" with one seam.  I'm gathering it and adding it to a T-shirt.  What do you think is the best plan?  She will be 4.5 yrs old (size5).


----------



## dance2874

squirrel said:


> Here is the fabric for our Halloween dresses to wear to MNSSHP.  I had trouble at Jo-Anns and the person cutting the fabric cut less than what was on the tag.  Now I have to figure out what to do with my nieces dress.  I can turn the fabric so that it's the way in the picture and it will be long enough and wider than if I leave it going in the direction my dress is in.  I could leave it in the same direction as mine, but then the width will only be 42" with one seam.  I'm gathering it and adding it to a T-shirt.  What do you think is the best plan?  She will be 4.5 yrs old (size5).


Hmmm...does turning it really matter since the characters are all going different directions anyways? I think you can turn it whichever way you need to because the pattern in the fabric is sort of non-specific if that makes sense. At least that is how it looks to me.


----------



## jeniamt

princesskayla said:


> I like it. Those "special" fabrics are a pain. I think you did a good job regardless. What pattern did you use?



Thanks, it is the Simply Sweet.  I added the thingy around the shoulders and the hem to make it look more Belle like.



lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



I am so sorry for you.  Your brother and family are in my prayers.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> You sure can! it's called  a narrow hem or rolled hem foot. My machine (Viking) makes a wide variety of wideths. Here is a pic of what it looks like all done. You can google tutorials for how to use them too. Although I came up with my own technique. I like to tack down with a fix stitch then back my fabric onto the foot to get started.



I need to figure this out.  I bought a narrow foot hem b/f Christmas thinking I would make a bunch of napkins as gifts but after playing with it for about an hour with no luck I gave up.  



1st_trip4us said:


> Hi! Newbie here....just started planning our November trip and getting ideas for my 4 kids outfits. I have 3 girls ages 12, 10 & 2 and a 7 year old boy. Struggling with my older girls outfits. Trying to do customs that are suitable for pre-teens that aren't too babyish. I am starting with some strip skirts for them and will get rhinestone transfers and put them on white t-shirts. A neighbor with an almost 2 year old is leaving for WDW today and after making my girls skirts I saw I had leftover fabric and whipped up a skirt for the toddler really quick. I happened to have the Disney patch which is actually for scrapbooking and just fabric glued it on.  I did a ruffle bottom (the premade kind at Walmart) for my girls skirts but didn't have any leftover for this one. So I just did the swirly stitch. I am pretty impressed with how it turned out considering it was last minute and I whipped it up in about 30 minutes. Brought it over to them last night and the mom seemed to like it.
> 
> I am SO crazy obsessed with planning our November trip, I have all these sketches for outfits I want to make. It's a good thing I am planning so far in advance. With my lack of sewing skills it'll take me a long long time to put together everything I intend to make.
> 
> Here's the set I made for the neighbor: (and where the black & yellow meet it looks weird, just the way it was laying, it's really not different lengths)



So cute, I love the decorative hem stitch.



Stephres said:


> Here is what I have been doing lately in between getting a job and going to a PTA conference.
> 
> The Insa skirt with Carla's skort pattern. They matched up perfectly! I only did one layer of the skirt because there are shorts attached too but you could. I am really pleased with how easy it was. I went to Target find a yellow shirt and found one with Snoopy already on it: score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Emma swing top with modification that I have shown before, but I finally got around to making some shorts to go with it. Megan wanted pockets so I added two for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made some summer pjs and matching doll nightgowns. Now that I am back into the groove, she tells me she does NOT want anything special for back to school. I am so upset!



Very cute. 



ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!



Beautiful!



jas0202 said:


> So, I was thinking I had to wait until Monday to put the rhinestone iron on transfers because my shirts had not come in.  Well, today, my neighbor brought my shirts over...they were left at her house yesterday!  Guess I should have checked the tracking information...oops!
> 
> Anyway, here are the Snow White and Cinderella shirts!  Snow White is for my DD (2) and Cinderella is for my DD (5).  My plan is to have these as the back up outfits on the day that we do the princess breakfast.  They will wear their princess dresses there...if I get them made!



I love these.  The nice thing is they look adorable on little ones as well as tweens.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So I'm starting to get a little concerned about Hannah. She will be 14 months next week. She had her surgery on her eyes 7 weeks ago and she clearly can see better- but I had hoped for more progress in other areas.
> She doesnt like to stand, or crawl or pull herself up. We are working with the Birth to 3 Program, but we see her once a week (but have had a 3 week break because she was booked and then on vacation) she has learned how to push herself off her stomach, into a sitting position.
> But she also isn't talking- not even mommy or daddy. She will sign Daddy. No single words like Milk or Up. No vowels and the pediatrician (our new one) says she wants her to start speech therapy.
> ...so when do I start to think that this isn't just because of the delay her eyes caused, and maybe something more?
> She seems fine in other ways- happy, laughs, interacts with us, makes eye contact, plays with toys, can color a little with a crayon....
> I can see that she will not be where I had hoped when we go to WDW in October (i thought she would be walking)
> Interestingly enough she LOVES music- moves her body to the beat- any music.



I know what you are going through.  My son is almost 18 months and just started walking.  He has received PT once a week since February.  At 12 months he could not get himself into a sitting position and was diagnosed low muscle tone.  He just layed there on his stomach and got around by rolling and scooting like an inchworm.  Even if you put him in a sitting position, he would  tumble over after just a minute or so.  At that initial assessment, he was said to be about a 7 month old in a lot of areas including language and gross motor but about 18 months old for fine motor - much like your daughter who can use a crayon.   Now he is running and having a language explosion.  Apparently, when they are working on the gross motor stuff, they may be language delayed.  Now that he mastered walking the talking is non stop.   We are understanding more and more everyday.  The most important thing you mentioned was that she interacts with you and makes eye contact.  The other stuff will come and our developmental specialist said that something like 98% of all kids that are low muscle tone and language delayed are caught up by age 3 with no long term issues.  Since Cameron walked and has at least 25 words before he turns 18 months he is no longer considered delayed.  Hope that helps ease your mind.


----------



## squirrel

True, but the way I have it for mine -I get five characters looking good.  When I turn it for my niece, I get three.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

squirrel said:


> Here is the fabric for our Halloween dresses to wear to MNSSHP.  I had trouble at Jo-Anns and the person cutting the fabric cut less than what was on the tag.  Now I have to figure out what to do with my nieces dress.  I can turn the fabric so that it's the way in the picture and it will be long enough and wider than if I leave it going in the direction my dress is in.  I could leave it in the same direction as mine, but then the width will only be 42" with one seam.  I'm gathering it and adding it to a T-shirt.  What do you think is the best plan?  She will be 4.5 yrs old (size5).




Oh I hate when they mis-cut fabric!!  I had that happen to me not too long ago too and I didn't notice till I had already washed and starting cutting, so I was outta luck with returning 

I don't think you'll be able to notice if you turn the fabric since the characters are all going in different directions.  I love prints like that, because then my brain doesn't melt trying to figure out how to match everything up!


----------



## princesskayla

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



 Praying for you and your family. 



RMAMom said:


> I am so excited!!! I can't believe I did it!!!!!! Thank you all for your help and Teresa a special thanks to you for the bookmarks, they were a huge help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Good job!!
> 
> 
> OK now I'm ready to start planning my customs for our upcoming trip. Does anyone know where I can get Jungle Book and ASMu embroidery designs? It's my DGD first trip to Disney, she is 2 years old and the Jungle Book is her favorite movie! I thought it would be perfect for our AK day. I'm willing to learn to hand appliqué on my sewing machine if I can't find them for the embroidery machine but I can't really find a good beginner picture.



I saw Jungle Book appliques somewhere. When I get home I will pm you the website. I marked it in my favorites. Can't wait to see what you come up with. I wanted to do Jungle Book for AK day but my kids vetod the idea. They neon jungle print. I don't recall seeing ASMu appliques. I will let you know if I find any. 



1st_trip4us said:


> Hi! Newbie here....just started planning our November trip and getting ideas for my 4 kids outfits. I have 3 girls ages 12, 10 & 2 and a 7 year old boy. Struggling with my older girls outfits. Trying to do customs that are suitable for pre-teens that aren't too babyish. I am starting with some strip skirts for them and will get rhinestone transfers and put them on white t-shirts. A neighbor with an almost 2 year old is leaving for WDW today and after making my girls skirts I saw I had leftover fabric and whipped up a skirt for the toddler really quick. I happened to have the Disney patch which is actually for scrapbooking and just fabric glued it on.  I did a ruffle bottom (the premade kind at Walmart) for my girls skirts but didn't have any leftover for this one. So I just did the swirly stitch. I am pretty impressed with how it turned out considering it was last minute and I whipped it up in about 30 minutes. Brought it over to them last night and the mom seemed to like it.
> 
> I am SO crazy obsessed with planning our November trip, I have all these sketches for outfits I want to make. It's a good thing I am planning so far in advance. With my lack of sewing skills it'll take me a long long time to put together everything I intend to make.
> 
> Here's the set I made for the neighbor: (and where the black & yellow meet it looks weird, just the way it was laying, it's really not different lengths)



You are so sweet. It turned out wonderful. 



jas0202 said:


> Here are the rhinestone transfers that I mentioned in an earlier post.  I ordered shirts from jiffyshirts and should get them on monday to put the transfers on.  This was totally new to me and I am so pleased with the way that they turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Did you use a pattern or a coloring page or what? I absolutely love them!!! I am so going to CASE them if that is okay with you!!! 



ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!



LOVE THIS! This is one of my favorite outfits that I have seen on here!! Can I CASE it?? I want to do a minnie version. Pretty please, with a cherry on top???



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ellen That looks great! We had the pancake breast-fast this morning! It went really great! We raised $1600! The lady who won your little crab outfit was so happy! Thanks again for the donation! I put the Tiana outfit & Mickey scrub top in it. I put Nemo on and now have RubberDuckyRanch as offical ID's for things including my tags on clothes and decided that every item will come with a little rubber ducky from the ranch! (the cute littel dressed ones from oriental trading) I am so excited!



Congrats!! Good job. I like the ducky idea. Why can't I come up with creative things like that?



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm 99% sure that this trip is going to happen.  So sure in fact that I've made ADR's.  I have 3 character meals scheduled so far - Chrystal Palace, Akershus and 1900 Park Faire.  I may add a character breakfast in there too.  Has anyone tried Donald's Safari Breakfast at the AK?
> 
> Ah, now just to decide what kind of customs that we need!  I need to focus on some cute back-to-school outfits first.




Yeeeaaahhh!! I love Donald's Safari Breakfast. Try to time it before the park opens (like first reservation possible). You exit out very close the the safari ride and they have a special rope drop for people leaving. Then you can grab a fastpass for later and then jump in line for some early morning safari ride. We did this and had a blast!


----------



## ellenbenny

squirrel said:


> Here is the fabric for our Halloween dresses to wear to MNSSHP.  I had trouble at Jo-Anns and the person cutting the fabric cut less than what was on the tag.  Now I have to figure out what to do with my nieces dress.  I can turn the fabric so that it's the way in the picture and it will be long enough and wider than if I leave it going in the direction my dress is in.  I could leave it in the same direction as mine, but then the width will only be 42" with one seam.  I'm gathering it and adding it to a T-shirt.  What do you think is the best plan?  She will be 4.5 yrs old (size5).


I think that 42" would be enough width to gather onto a size 5 t-shirt, normally you want to double the width of whatever you are gathering it onto, give or take depending on how full you want it to be.  What is the total width of the t-shirt?  If you have 42" then you should be able to gather it onto a 21" all the way around t-shirt (give or take a little).  If the t-shirt is much larger than that then you may want to turn it, otherwise I wouldn't.


----------



## ellenbenny

princesskayla said:


> LOVE THIS! This is one of my favorite outfits that I have seen on here!! Can I CASE it?? I want to do a minnie version. Pretty please, with a cherry on top???



You certainly can, I would be honored!


----------



## princessmom29

Hi, I lurk here when I can these days, nad i have a quick question. Can someone tell me where to get the steamboat willie applique design that I have seen several people use? I cannot find it through my own pitiful searching skills!


----------



## squirrel

Diz-Mommy said:


> Oh I hate when they mis-cut fabric!!  I had that happen to me not too long ago too and I didn't notice till I had already washed and starting cutting, so I was outta luck with returning
> 
> I don't think you'll be able to notice if you turn the fabric since the characters are all going in different directions.  I love prints like that, because then my brain doesn't melt trying to figure out how to match everything up!



So you got over charged also.

I caught it as I picked up some other fabric at the same time.  I had them give me a new price tag with the correct pricing, but I should have told them to re-cut as it wasn't my fault the lady shorted me on the fabric but charged me the amount I was supose to have.  Sounds like they do this a fair amount.  If I go there again, I'm bringing my own tape measure to make sure.


----------



## livndisney

squirrel said:


> So you got over charged also.
> 
> I caught it as I picked up some other fabric at the same time.  I had them give me a new price tag with the correct pricing, but I should have told them to re-cut as it wasn't my fault the lady shorted me on the fabric but charged me the amount I was supose to have.  Sounds like they do this a fair amount.  If I go there again, I'm brinig my own tape measure to make sure.



Was this at Joann's? I have had a couple cutting issues. Now I watch them like a hawk LOL


----------



## squirrel

livndisney said:


> Was this at Joann's? I have had a couple cutting issues. Now I watch them like a hawk LOL



Yes


----------



## NiniMorris

princessmom29 said:


> Hi, I lurk here when I can these days, nad i have a quick question. Can someone tell me where to get the steamboat willie applique design that I have seen several people use? I cannot find it through my own pitiful searching skills!






That would be Heather Sue on Etsy...just search for her name all run together...



Have fun!


Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

squirrel said:


> So you got over charged also.
> 
> I caught it as I picked up some other fabric at the same time.  I had them give me a new price tag with the correct pricing, but I should have told them to re-cut as it wasn't my fault the lady shorted me on the fabric but charged me the amount I was supose to have.  Sounds like they do this a fair amount.  If I go there again, I'm bringing my own tape measure to make sure.





livndisney said:


> Was this at Joann's? I have had a couple cutting issues. Now I watch them like a hawk LOL



The thing that is most frustrating is also that is was the store "manager" that did this to me!!  They are not very friendly at my Jo-Anns...Hancock is much nicer, but their selection in knits is very limited.  Hobby Lobby is the same way and the lady that manages there is also a snootie-pa-tootie.  What's up with the fabric ladies in my town!?

Oh and I just got the new flyer for Jo-Anns...an entire two pages of 40% off coupons for regular priced items.  How much you wanna bet the whole store will be on sale for 25-30% off!?


----------



## peachygreen

squirrel said:


> Donald's Safari Breakfast is my favorite.  CP is good because you can get in before the park opens to get photos in front of the castle.



Tusker's house in AK with Donald was probably my favorite character meal when we went the last time.  It might be the only one I schdule this time around too.  We were the 2nd people in the park that morning (1st in the parking lot, but we walked slower LOL).  It was just a wonderful experience. And then when we finished I went to get some fast passes and my daughter got this amazing one on one time with Baloo and King Louie from Jungle Book.


----------



## ncmomof2

ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!




Oh, I love this!!!


----------



## peachygreen

Moral of today's sewing lesson, if you want to attach snaps, pay the extra $$ for the real tool and not the little plastic one that you have to use a hammer on.  Arrgh!  Now that I have ruined all the snaps, I have to go try to get the pliers to do the snaps as they all squished wrong.


----------



## Sean's momma

Wow ladies! The stuff you guys make is absolutely gorgeous! I spent the last 4 days devouring the pages of customs and cute babies and kids! I am hoping to get a sewing machine soon. I have only made aprons in 6th grade but I figure, with a nearly 3 year old, I can save money making him his own cute clothes! So after reading this whole thread, what shirts would you recommend for a VERY beginner that is ideally not the bowling shirt pattern (already have a similar pattern from my grandma)? TIA!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

peachygreen said:


> Moral of today's sewing lesson, if you want to attach snaps, pay the extra $$ for the real tool and not the little plastic one that you have to use a hammer on.  Arrgh!  Now that I have ruined all the snaps, I have to go try to get the pliers to do the snaps as they all squished wrong.




At least you were brave enough to try them!!  Snaps still scare me.


----------



## visitingapril09

ellenbenny said:


>



This is one of the best and nicest ones I have seen! Oh why can't I have a little girl anymore!!


----------



## DisneyKings

Has anyone had trouble with Aleens stop fraying drying white?  It looked clear, then I put it in the washer & now there's a big white mess on the shirt!  Any ideas on how to get it off?  I've never had this problem with it before, I wonder if my bottle is just getting old?


----------



## livndisney

Can anyone recommend someone who does same day email shipping (on a Sunday) for embroidery designs?


----------



## RMAMom

ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!



This is beautiful!!!



hudsonsinaf said:


> hey guys!  I need your opinion on something... i have been looking at adding a new machine to my sewing area.  right now i have a brother machine, that still works fairly well.  I was wondering if I should get an embroidery machine or a serger... i know big difference   but I'm trying to decide which would be better/smarter to purchase now.  honestly, i think i am leaning towards a serger - because the machine i have now works fine, and I can always learn to appliqué on my machine... thoughts?



I think you should consider what you want to do. Do you spend more time wishing you could embroider or appliqué or do you wish you could finish things a little more professionally. Thant will help you decide which machine is next. Another consideration is budget, a serger will be cheaper.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So I'm starting to get a little concerned about Hannah. She will be 14 months next week. She had her surgery on her eyes 7 weeks ago and she clearly can see better- but I had hoped for more progress in other areas.
> She doesn't like to stand, or crawl or pull herself up. We are working with the Birth to 3 Program, but we see her once a week (but have had a 3 week break because she was booked and then on vacation) she has learned how to push herself off her stomach, into a sitting position.
> But she also isn't talking- not even mommy or daddy. She will sign Daddy. No single words like Milk or Up. No vowels and the pediatrician (our new one) says she wants her to start speech therapy.
> ...so when do I start to think that this isn't just because of the delay her eyes caused, and maybe something more?
> She seems fine in other ways- happy, laughs, interacts with us, makes eye contact, plays with toys, can color a little with a crayon....
> I can see that she will not be where I had hoped when we go to WDW in October (i thought she would be walking)
> Interestingly enough she LOVES music- moves her body to the beat- any music.
> 
> 
> Well, back to the skirt I am working on- due to be done by Tue night!


I really think you are worrying prematurely Some kids move quicker than others. My DD didn't stand crawl or walk until she was 16 months old. My son refused to walk until he was 18 months. My DGD isn't very verbal at 2.She is just starting to mimic and make words in her own way. We all develop at our own rate. I would leave her alone for another 6 months before I even considered seeking outside help.  Does it really matter when she walks or talks? I have never seen that question on a college application! Just let her be Hannah, she will catch up in her own time!



jas0202 said:


> So, I was thinking I had to wait until Monday to put the rhinestone iron on transfers because my shirts had not come in.  Well, today, my neighbor brought my shirts over...they were left at her house yesterday!  Guess I should have checked the tracking information...oops!
> 
> Anyway, here are the Snow White and Cinderella shirts!  Snow White is for my DD (2) and Cinderella is for my DD (5).  My plan is to have these as the back up outfits on the day that we do the princess breakfast.  They will wear their princess dresses there...if I get them made!


I can't wait to try these for my older daughters!



princesskayla said:


> I saw Jungle Book appliqués somewhere. When I get home I will pm you the website. I marked it in my favorites. Can't wait to see what you come up with. I wanted to do Jungle Book for AK day but my kids vetoed the idea. They neon jungle print. I don't recall seeing ASMu appliqués. I will let you know if I find any.


Thank you so much for taking the time to post, I'll look forward to hearing from you!




princessmom29 said:


> Hi, I lurk here when I can these days, nad i have a quick question. Can someone tell me where to get the steamboat willie appliqué design that I have seen several people use? I cannot find it through my own pitiful searching skills!


google Frou Frou by HeatherSue



Sean's momma said:


> Wow ladies! The stuff you guys make is absolutely gorgeous! I spent the last 4 days devouring the pages of customs and cute babies and kids! I am hoping to get a sewing machine soon. I have only made aprons in 6th grade but I figure, with a nearly 3 year old, I can save money making him his own cute clothes! So after reading this whole thread, what shirts would you recommend for a VERY beginner that is ideally not the bowling shirt pattern (already have a similar pattern from my grandma)? TIA!


Welcome and I still recommend the bowling pattern because although you have a similar pattern it wont be as easy as the bowling patteren. Carla just has a way of simplifying it. You may also want to check out the raglan tee on You can make this .com


----------



## Granna4679

Just dropping in for a minute.  Everything posted this weekend looks so pretty...

I quoted earlier but forgot to say Stephres....I really like the snoopy skirt and wow...lucky you...finding that shirt that matches.  The short set is really cute as well.

I finished up one feliz this weekend and am working on another one.  










My ruffles are straight but getting them to cooperate for this photo was another thing...should have tried doing it inside but you get the idea anyway.


----------



## kdzbear

Granna4679 said:


> Just dropping in for a minute.  Everything posted this weekend looks so pretty...
> 
> I quoted earlier but forgot to say Stephres....I really like the snoopy skirt and wow...lucky you...finding that shirt that matches.  The short set is really cute as well.
> 
> I finished up one feliz this weekend and am working on another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ruffles are straight but getting them to cooperate for this photo was another thing...should have tried doing it inside but you get the idea anyway.



It is beautiful! I love the colors!


----------



## CzyDsnyFan92

Quick question and thought that you ladies would know the answer...I noticed a skirt and top online that used a Minnie as Airel and Minnie as Tiana embroidery design. Does anyone happen to know where I could find those designs? I have a couple of the other Minnie as Princess embroidery designs but DD loves Tiana and Ariel and I would love to make her a cute skirt for back to School since she is on this huge skirt/dress kick all of a sudden. TIA!!!

http://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_430xN.144440683.jpg


----------



## revrob

Granna4679 said:


> Just dropping in for a minute.  Everything posted this weekend looks so pretty...
> 
> I quoted earlier but forgot to say Stephres....I really like the snoopy skirt and wow...lucky you...finding that shirt that matches.  The short set is really cute as well.
> 
> I finished up one feliz this weekend and am working on another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ruffles are straight but getting them to cooperate for this photo was another thing...should have tried doing it inside but you get the idea anyway.




GORGEOUS!  love it!  I just got the book - need to get to work on a Feliz (and an Insa!)


----------



## RMAMom

Granna4679 said:


> Just dropping in for a minute.  Everything posted this weekend looks so pretty...
> 
> I finished up one feliz this weekend and am working on another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ruffles are straight but getting them to cooperate for this photo was another thing...should have tried doing it inside but you get the idea anyway.



Nice!!! I just love the ruffles!


----------



## ellenbenny

Sorry I didn't quote each and every one, but thanks so much for the nice compliments on my Feliz.  It might just be my favorite creation so far!


----------



## ellenbenny

livndisney said:


> Can anyone recommend someone who does same day email shipping (on a Sunday) for embroidery designs?



Not sure if you got an answer in time, but I purchased something from bowsandclothes.com today and got it fairly quickly, like about 30 minutes later, and of course HeatherSue always gets back to me very quickly as well.


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> Just dropping in for a minute.  Everything posted this weekend looks so pretty...
> 
> I quoted earlier but forgot to say Stephres....I really like the snoopy skirt and wow...lucky you...finding that shirt that matches.  The short set is really cute as well.
> 
> I finished up one feliz this weekend and am working on another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ruffles are straight but getting them to cooperate for this photo was another thing...should have tried doing it inside but you get the idea anyway.



Very pretty!  Can't wait to see the next one!!


----------



## revrob

ellenbenny said:


> Not sure if you got an answer in time, but I purchased something from bowsandclothes.com today and got it fairly quickly, like about 30 minutes later, and of course HeatherSue always gets back to me very quickly as well.



I was going to say the same thing.  I sent an etsy conversation to Bows and Clothes this afternoon, and received a response within minutes.  I then went to her website and purchased and had the design within minutes!  I highly recommend her! She not only has great designs, her prices are the best I've seen anywhere!


----------



## ConnieB

teresajoy said:


> Like Livndisney said, I made that. I'm glad you like it. I got the fabric on clearance at Joann's a few years ago. It was with the sari fabric.



Thanks!  Next trip to Joann's and/or SAS I'll check the sari fabric.   Any hints on sewing on that type of fabric?


----------



## ConnieB

jas0202 said:


> Tweevil...ConnieB...MommyBoo!
> I just sent out PMs with information on the Rhinestone Transfers and my seller that I purchased from on  .  Let me know if you have any questions.  I think I covered everyone who asked!  If I forgot you, let me know...



Thanks so much for the information!   My girls (teens) love bling, but I've always been afraid of it because it looked really difficult, and because I figured all that work and then the first time through the machine and it'd be gone.....well, your links started me hunting around for more information and it appears that they seem to survive the washer rather well, and the difficulty is there but not nearly as bad as I thought now that I learned the trick about patterns!   Off to find some coloring pages, lol.


----------



## ConnieB

squirrel said:


> True, but the way I have it for mine -I get five characters looking good.  When I turn it for my niece, I get three.



Remember that when you gather it you'll not have as clear of a view of the characters, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ConnieB

Diz-Mommy said:


> The thing that is most frustrating is also that is was the store "manager" that did this to me!!  They are not very friendly at my Jo-Anns...Hancock is much nicer, but their selection in knits is very limited.  Hobby Lobby is the same way and the lady that manages there is also a snootie-pa-tootie.  What's up with the fabric ladies in my town!?
> 
> Oh and I just got the new flyer for Jo-Anns...an entire two pages of 40% off coupons for regular priced items.  How much you wanna bet the whole store will be on sale for 25-30% off!?



Yep...here it's usually 15-20% off when those coupons come out.  But if there is something I really want (and don't want to just wait until after the sale and use the regular 40% offs, lol) then I make a big stink about it to the store manager, which almost always results in their manually putting the coupon in from the REGULAR price.    I try not to do that too often, usually only when I want something NOW, lol.   Otherwise, I just print the 40% coupons and show up with myself and both daughters with a coupon on several days in a row.   The girls have been on the mailing list and get their own flyers/emails since they were old enough to walk up to the register alone, lol.


----------



## ConnieB

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So I'm starting to get a little concerned about Hannah. She will be 14 months next week. She had her surgery on her eyes 7 weeks ago and she clearly can see better- but I had hoped for more progress in other areas.
> She doesnt like to stand, or crawl or pull herself up. We are working with the Birth to 3 Program, but we see her once a week (but have had a 3 week break because she was booked and then on vacation) she has learned how to push herself off her stomach, into a sitting position.
> But she also isn't talking- not even mommy or daddy. She will sign Daddy. No single words like Milk or Up. No vowels and the pediatrician (our new one) says she wants her to start speech therapy.
> ...so when do I start to think that this isn't just because of the delay her eyes caused, and maybe something more?
> She seems fine in other ways- happy, laughs, interacts with us, makes eye contact, plays with toys, can color a little with a crayon....
> I can see that she will not be where I had hoped when we go to WDW in October (i thought she would be walking)
> Interestingly enough she LOVES music- moves her body to the beat- any music.
> 
> 
> Well, back to the skirt I am working on- due to be done by Tue night!



My daughters (twins) were born 11 weeks early, but because I was already on hospital bedrest they didn't have serious problems at birth.   But...I obssessed over every "milestone" that the "What to expect" books said they should be making.   The book would say they were supposed to do something between this and that many months and we ALWAYS were about 2 months or more past the "maximum".   I think I drove our ped nuts...she finally showed me an old book (early 1920s I think) that actually had much later dates for almost everything.   

Besides giving me the "every baby is different" and pointing out all that they COULD do....she also told me that she wasn't going to even test them unless they were more than 3 months past the "current recommendation".  Why...because they were 11 weeks early, so their "true" date was that 3 months extra that they needed.    

Obviously, none of us know your daughter, but hopefully all these stories about babies that went through the same type of "delay" will help ease your mind a little.  Your daughter has had some issues that might account for the delay.   I would definitely talk with the doctors about your concerns to be sure that they watch her for any indications that it's more than just a bit more time needed.   That not only will help her if there is any reason to worry...but hopefully will help you to not worry unnecessarily.   She needs a sane mommy!  (been there, lol).  

By the way...my girls are 14 years old now, and you'd never know they were slower than the books as babies/toddlers.   I think a lot of it is the significance of the milestones at that age!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So I'm starting to get a little concerned about Hannah. She will be 14 months next week. She had her surgery on her eyes 7 weeks ago and she clearly can see better- but I had hoped for more progress in other areas.
> She doesnt like to stand, or crawl or pull herself up. We are working with the Birth to 3 Program, but we see her once a week (but have had a 3 week break because she was booked and then on vacation) she has learned how to push herself off her stomach, into a sitting position.
> But she also isn't talking- not even mommy or daddy. She will sign Daddy. No single words like Milk or Up. No vowels and the pediatrician (our new one) says she wants her to start speech therapy.
> ...so when do I start to think that this isn't just because of the delay her eyes caused, and maybe something more?
> She seems fine in other ways- happy, laughs, interacts with us, makes eye contact, plays with toys, can color a little with a crayon....
> I can see that she will not be where I had hoped when we go to WDW in October (i thought she would be walking)
> Interestingly enough she LOVES music- moves her body to the beat- any music.
> 
> 
> Well, back to the skirt I am working on- due to be done by Tue night!



I wanted to add one more thing.... with Sam being my fourth child and the only one "so far behind," I have driven her pediatrician and therapists nuts, I'm sure, with questions and concerns.  The one thing her pediatrician always asks me is "is she progressing?"  As long as she is progressing - though slower than I would like!!!!, then they say I do not need to be overly worried.  I sure hope all of this has given you some peace, comfort, and encouragement!


----------



## woodkins

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So I'm starting to get a little concerned about Hannah. She will be 14 months next week. She had her surgery on her eyes 7 weeks ago and she clearly can see better- but I had hoped for more progress in other areas.
> She doesnt like to stand, or crawl or pull herself up. We are working with the Birth to 3 Program, but we see her once a week (but have had a 3 week break because she was booked and then on vacation) she has learned how to push herself off her stomach, into a sitting position.
> But she also isn't talking- not even mommy or daddy. She will sign Daddy. No single words like Milk or Up. No vowels and the pediatrician (our new one) says she wants her to start speech therapy.
> ...so when do I start to think that this isn't just because of the delay her eyes caused, and maybe something more?
> She seems fine in other ways- happy, laughs, interacts with us, makes eye contact, plays with toys, can color a little with a crayon....
> I can see that she will not be where I had hoped when we go to WDW in October (i thought she would be walking)
> Interestingly enough she LOVES music- moves her body to the beat- any music.
> 
> 
> Well, back to the skirt I am working on- due to be done by Tue night!



Gianna was a 3lb-er and we also had early intervention services for speech and fine motor issues. My biggest advice to you is go with your gut. Discuss your concerns with both the pediatrician and the therapist(s) you are currently working with. Therapy made an amazing difference to my daughter and if it is something that she needs, the sooner she gets it the better. The speech and OT is all play and fun for the kids so it can't hurt her if they offer it. Good luck and I'm sure that Hannah will be fine


----------



## GoofyG

MOM, where are the pictures of the outfits for the trip!

OMGGGG, i'm SOOOOOOOOOO not ready for vacation.  We will be in Daytona on FRIDAY!!

My kids love the beach!


----------



## NaeNae

Well I posted the pictures on facebook.  Let's see if I can figure out how to get them from there to here!
These are DGD4's.


----------



## NaeNae

Here are DGD6's outfits for our trip.
















I took these on my phone so they aren't the best pics.


----------



## NaeNae

And here is DGS2's outfits.





this shirt is actually white even tho it doesn't look it.





again a white shirt


----------



## Tonyslady

who is up at 2 am because i just had to make that last outfit or 2 or 3 for our dw trip. btw we leave thrusday (probably very early in the morning) and will be staying for 5 nights at kidani animal kingdom.. I'm way too excited.


----------



## Sean's momma

Tonyslady said:


> who is up at 2 am because i just had to make that last outfit or 2 or 3 for our dw trip. btw we leave thrusday (probably very early in the morning) and will be staying for 5 nights at kidani animal kingdom.. I'm way too excited.



Well you aren't the only one still up, though I'm not making outfits but staring at everyone else's creations  Its only 12:13 here though. Have a safe journey to WDW and enjoy it! Hope to see lots of pics


----------



## livndisney

NaeNae said:


> And here is DGS2's outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shirt is actually white even tho it doesn't look it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again a white shirt



ADORABLE!!!!!!!

I hope you guys have a wonderful trip!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Has anyone else had an issue with The Princess and the Frog and their children's reactions?  We finally watched it last night and my three year old had nightmares all night long!!!  He was up from 2:30 to 5:30 saying the shadows were going to get him!  I have never seen such a "dark" Disney movie!!!

On the flip side - we went and saw Toy Story 3 last week and LOVED it!  I cried like a baby, as did my DD who is 6   What a great movie!  We will definitely be buying that oe as soon as it comes out!


----------



## tricia

Stephres said:


> Here is what I have been doing lately in between getting a job and going to a PTA conference.
> 
> The Insa skirt with Carla's skort pattern. They matched up perfectly! I only did one layer of the skirt because there are shorts attached too but you could. I am really pleased with how easy it was. I went to Target find a yellow shirt and found one with Snoopy already on it: score!



Great Insa, I have to try that and/or the Avalon from the book next.



ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!



That is just gorgeous.



jas0202 said:


>



Really cute.  



Granna4679 said:


>



Really cute.  I am working on a Feliz now, and have to motivate myself to go and do some ruffles.  



NaeNae said:


>





NaeNae said:


> Here are DGD6's outfits for our trip.





NaeNae said:


> And here is DGS2's outfits.



Everything is really cute.  They will look adorable in their pics.


----------



## Granna4679

NaeNae said:


> Well I posted the pictures on facebook.  Let's see if I can figure out how to get them from there to here!
> These are DGD4's.



Wow...that is a lot of outfits.  They are all adorable.  The little boy outfits are so cute....we don't see enough  of those around here.  I just used this design this weekend too.  Have a great time at WDW and take lots of pictures.


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!



Your Feliz is just grand.  You always have such nice things, and I always hate to compliment one outfit/designer/sewer for fear of slighting others, but this one particulary strikes me.  

Nice job (again).


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I started this early summer and just finished it yesterday.  It is hard to go back and pick up where I left off as it took me a long time to remember what I had done and what had to be done.









I will have to wear a clear strap bra when going out with this dress. lol


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NaeNae said:


> And here is DGS2's outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shirt is actually white even tho it doesn't look it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again a white shirt



NaeNae, it is so hard to be creative with boys and yet you did a super job.  I love the chip and dale and how great all the outfits go together.  You are an applique master.


----------



## ellenbenny

aboveH20 said:


> Your Feliz is just grand.  You always have such nice things, and I always hate to compliment one outfit/designer/sewer for fear of slighting others, but this one particulary strikes me.
> 
> Nice job (again).



Thank you!!


----------



## Granna4679

MinnieVanMom said:


> I started this early summer and just finished it yesterday.  It is hard to go back and pick up where I left off as it took me a long time to remember what I had done and what had to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to wear a clear strap bra when going out with this dress. lol



Very cute dress....but why is your head cut off???  LOL.  And where do you live, that background is gorgeous.  I would love to wake up every morning and see that.


----------



## ellenbenny

MinnieVanMom said:


> I started this early summer and just finished it yesterday.  It is hard to go back and pick up where I left off as it took me a long time to remember what I had done and what had to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to wear a clear strap bra when going out with this dress. lol



Beautiful!  We so rarely get to see creations for ourselves, great job!!


----------



## ellenbenny

NaeNae said:


> Well I posted the pictures on facebook.  Let's see if I can figure out how to get them from there to here!
> These are DGD4's.





NaeNae said:


> Here are DGD6's outfits for our trip.





NaeNae said:


> And here is DGS2's outfits.



I love everything.  Where did you find that fabric to coordinate with the minnie fabric in the first pic?   So fun to see boys outfits too!


----------



## NaeNae

ellenbenny said:


> I love everything.  Where did you find that fabric to coordinate with the minnie fabric in the first pic?   So fun to see boys outfits too!



I got that stripe at Hancocks.  I just love it and went back and got another 2 yds when it went on sale.  I thought it would go with so many things.


----------



## clhemsath

Hi Everyone!!

So I am back from a weekend at the Knoxville Quilt Show and it was a really good time.  I went with my mom and a couple of her quilting friends.  I used to quilt before I found you all and now I am just too busy making clothes to quilt.  Anyway, with all the ruffles I have been making recently, I decided I needed a rolled hem foot to make them.  I have been doing in the long way, zig-zag, then press, press and then another hem.  So at the show, I bought the foot for $15.  Once I get back to the house we were staying at, I found out that I ALREADY OWNED THAT FOOT AND DIDN'T KNOW IT!  How sad is that?!?!?!?!?

The rest of my purchases included some cute fabric, of course, some new Izzy and Ivy patterns along with Pink Fig and a ruler to make praire points for dress trim.  Hopefully soon I will make something of them and post some pictures!


----------



## NiniMorris

clhemsath said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So I am back from a weekend at the Knoxville Quilt Show and it was a really good time.  I went with my mom and a couple of her quilting friends.  I used to quilt before I found you all and now I am just too busy making clothes to quilt.  Anyway, with all the ruffles I have been making recently, I decided I needed a rolled hem foot to make them.  I have been doing in the long way, zig-zag, then press, press and then another hem.  So at the show, I bought the foot for $15.  Once I get back to the house we were staying at, I found out that I ALREADY OWNED THAT FOOT AND DIDN'T KNOW IT!  How sad is that?!?!?!?!?
> 
> The rest of my purchases included some cute fabric, of course, some new Izzy and Ivy patterns along with Pink Fig and a ruler to make praire points for dress trim.  Hopefully soon I will make something of them and post some pictures!



Carrie..

I almost did that last year!  I read how a couple different feet could help me do what I wanted to do (also previously a quilter).  I searched for them online...then took a look at what I already had...and voila!  Everything I was going to purchase already had a home in my sewing cabinet!

Always pays to check what you got first!  At least they aren't too expensive...

Nini


----------



## jeniamt

NaeNae said:


> Here are DGD6's outfits for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these on my phone so they aren't the best pics.



These are great! I especially love the blue/green round neck dress.  Your boy stuff is also awesome. 



Tonyslady said:


> who is up at 2 am because i just had to make that last outfit or 2 or 3 for our dw trip. btw we leave thrusday (probably very early in the morning) and will be staying for 5 nights at kidani animal kingdom.. I'm way too excited.



I was up but hate to post from my iphone.  Post pics of your outfits when you can!  Have a great trip.



hudsonsinaf said:


> Has anyone else had an issue with The Princess and the Frog and their children's reactions?  We finally watched it last night and my three year old had nightmares all night long!!!  He was up from 2:30 to 5:30 saying the shadows were going to get him!  I have never seen such a "dark" Disney movie!!!
> 
> On the flip side - we went and saw Toy Story 3 last week and LOVED it!  I cried like a baby, as did my DD who is 6   What a great movie!  We will definitely be buying that oe as soon as it comes out!



We did not find it too bad in our family but we have friends who had similar issues to you.  Lion King was way worse in my opinion... the uncle kills his own brother.  Yikes, that was hard to explain to my little kids.  We saw TS3 on Saturday and I also cried like a big ol baby!!!!  Actually, DD4 cried when Big Baby cried out for Mama.


----------



## tmh0206

hudsonsinaf said:


> Has anyone else had an issue with The Princess and the Frog and their children's reactions?  We finally watched it last night and my three year old had nightmares all night long!!!  He was up from 2:30 to 5:30 saying the shadows were going to get him!  I have never seen such a "dark" Disney movie!!!
> 
> On the flip side - we went and saw Toy Story 3 last week and LOVED it!  I cried like a baby, as did my DD who is 6   What a great movie!  We will definitely be buying that oe as soon as it comes out!



we started watching it and I had the same reaction! that is was too dark and scary for a 2 and 3 yr old, so we turned it off!  I didnt want nightmares all night long!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

jeniamt said:


> .  Lion King was way worse in my opinion... the uncle kills his own brother.  Yikes, that was hard to explain to my little kids.  We saw TS3 on Saturday and I also cried like a big ol baby!!!!  Actually, DD4 cried when Big Baby cried out for Mama.



ITA on the Lion King...it was the first movie to make one of my kids cry, but it was sort of funny for us at the same time.  She was 4, and had seen it before, but I guess she "got it" this time.  Convo went something like this  "Oh, what happened to his dad?  Oh, he died, thats so sad.  Hey!  Why are my eyes so wet?"  as she patted on her face.  Sad, but funny too.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

hudsonsinaf said:


> Has anyone else had an issue with The Princess and the Frog and their children's reactions?  We finally watched it last night and my three year old had nightmares all night long!!!  He was up from 2:30 to 5:30 saying the shadows were going to get him!  I have never seen such a "dark" Disney movie!!!
> 
> On the flip side - we went and saw Toy Story 3 last week and LOVED it!  I cried like a baby, as did my DD who is 6   What a great movie!  We will definitely be buying that oe as soon as it comes out!



We took the girls to see TP&TF when it was in the movies for DD#3's 2nd bday - she loved it and still does. We haven't had any issues. We have had issues with a non-DIsney ---Monsters vs. Aliens -- my DD#2 who is 5 was crying out "Evie ate my school!" No more MvsA!


----------



## bear_mom

lovestosew said:


> this morning my brother decided he was tired of living...he was my younger brother, my heart is broken and I know I promised the snow white pattern which I will do, I just need some time.......



Sorry for your loss, I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.



jas0202 said:


> So, I was thinking I had to wait until Monday to put the rhinestone iron on transfers because my shirts had not come in.  Well, today, my neighbor brought my shirts over...they were left at her house yesterday!  Guess I should have checked the tracking information...oops!
> 
> Anyway, here are the Snow White and Cinderella shirts!  Snow White is for my DD (2) and Cinderella is for my DD (5).  My plan is to have these as the back up outfits on the day that we do the princess breakfast.  They will wear their princess dresses there...if I get them made!



How did you do this. I have an idea for a Pooh outfit (I found some Pooh blanket binding ribbon and patches for the pants) but wasn't sure how to do the rhinestones.

Emily


----------



## sheridee32

jas0202 said:


> So, I was thinking I had to wait until Monday to put the rhinestone iron on transfers because my shirts had not come in.  Well, today, my neighbor brought my shirts over...they were left at her house yesterday!  Guess I should have checked the tracking information...oops!
> 
> Anyway, here are the Snow White and Cinderella shirts!  Snow White is for my DD (2) and Cinderella is for my DD (5).  My plan is to have these as the back up outfits on the day that we do the princess breakfast.  They will wear their princess dresses there...if I get them made!



The shirts are great would you ming pming me were you got your supplies to make the shirts Thank you


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Thanks to everyone for the comments on their kids and delays/etc. I hope the speech therapy will help. 

In the meantime I just finished a birthday gift for a neice of mine who will be starting Kindergarten in the Fall. This is the 5/6 skirt that Lisa created (in case you are new) I think it's called the Audrey.
Its a great little pattern, this is the second I've made and for whatever reason my brain was NOT working right- I made every mistake possible and ripped out countless seams. 
i was going to have DH do a youtube video of how I do a rolled hem- but nothing went smoothly, I think I ripped out every piece twice, some more than twice, the waistband I had to just cut a whole new one and take out the one I messed up. It was so odd it got to be funny. I was too tired to do (or buy) an embroidery design, so took a short cut on the shirt.
Now Megan wants a shirt too when she saw how fast it was. LOL

here goes




trying to line up ruffles in a semi-dark room is never a good idea
but it's forgivable right? 




I didnt have red rick rack (which would have saved me a lot of work- but I HAD to have red, so I put in piping AND rick rack for the first time.




the waistband





My rule this time was that I could ONLY use material I had on hand (except the shirt which was $5)
I'm generally pleased, although its not as perfect as the first one I did. I think she will like it- she is turning 5, but she's a big kid (tall parents)


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the comments on their kids and delays/etc. I hope the speech therapy will help.
> 
> In the meantime I just finished a birthday gift for a neice of mine who will be starting Kindergarten in the Fall. This is the 5/6 skirt that Lisa created (in case you are new) I think it's called the Audrey.
> Its a great little pattern, this is the second I've made and for whatever reason my brain was NOT working right- I made every mistake possible and ripped out countless seams.
> i was going to have DH do a youtube video of how I do a rolled hem- but nothing went smoothly, I think I ripped out every piece twice, some more than twice, the waistband I had to just cut a whole new one and take out the one I messed up. It was so odd it got to be funny. I was too tired to do (or buy) an embroidery design, so took a short cut on the shirt.
> Now Megan wants a shirt too when she saw how fast it was. LOL
> 
> here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to line up ruffles in a semi-dark room is never a good idea
> but it's forgivable right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt have red rick rack (which would have saved me a lot of work- but I HAD to have red, so I put in piping AND rick rack for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the waistband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rule this time was that I could ONLY use material I had on hand (except the shirt which was $5)
> I'm generally pleased, although its not as perfect as the first one I did. I think she will like it- she is turning 5, but she's a big kid (tall parents)



Absolutely adorable!  I have never ventured into rolled hems or piping.   

Hmmm my hubby would LOVE if I followed your rule of using only material I had on hand,  Hello.  My name is Shannon and I am obsessed with buying material to decorate my shelves


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Hi all!  I am requesting prayers for myself and kids.  Hubby has been deployed since May and will return sometime next month -  Unfortunately, my children, especially my oldest son, is not dealing well with it at all!  Due to this, we have come to stay with my in-laws for two weeks...  We are a week into it and I am having severe chest pain and heart palpitations.  I'm thinking it may be anxiety/stress, but am starting to get concerned.  I love my in-laws dearly, and do not want to offend them, but yes, it is more stressful here than at home.  Please pray that we get through the next week and month.  Thanks!


----------



## CzyDsnyFan92

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the comments on their kids and delays/etc. I hope the speech therapy will help.
> 
> In the meantime I just finished a birthday gift for a neice of mine who will be starting Kindergarten in the Fall. This is the 5/6 skirt that Lisa created (in case you are new) I think it's called the Audrey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to line up ruffles in a semi-dark room is never a good idea
> but it's forgivable right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt have red rick rack (which would have saved me a lot of work- but I HAD to have red, so I put in piping AND rick rack for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the waistband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rule this time was that I could ONLY use material I had on hand (except the shirt which was $5)
> I'm generally pleased, although its not as perfect as the first one I did. I think she will like it- she is turning 5, but she's a big kid (tall parents)



OK Gotta say that I love this outfit!! Love the fabric and the way the color combinations work with it. I may have to get that pattern soon. Keep seeing so many cute things that you ladies are making with it and my DD is all of a sudden all into skirts and dresses. Although DH is worried that she is going to have a tomboy moment at school and end up showing everyone her underwear without even thinking about it. (LOL Happens a lot since has 2 older brothers.)


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Thats the one thing about the skirt I wish were different- I would like to have build-in shorts like her Gymboree skirt does.
I dont want to make anything with too heavy a waist to it- but I was thinking of making some little panty covers with a thin elastic at the waist- and just leave the legs open like a boxer short, but cut short....if I did that she could wear them with different skirts.


----------



## jeniamt

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the comments on their kids and delays/etc. I hope the speech therapy will help.
> 
> In the meantime I just finished a birthday gift for a neice of mine who will be starting Kindergarten in the Fall. This is the 5/6 skirt that Lisa created (in case you are new) I think it's called the Audrey.
> Its a great little pattern, this is the second I've made and for whatever reason my brain was NOT working right- I made every mistake possible and ripped out countless seams.
> i was going to have DH do a youtube video of how I do a rolled hem- but nothing went smoothly, I think I ripped out every piece twice, some more than twice, the waistband I had to just cut a whole new one and take out the one I messed up. It was so odd it got to be funny. I was too tired to do (or buy) an embroidery design, so took a short cut on the shirt.
> Now Megan wants a shirt too when she saw how fast it was. LOL
> 
> here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to line up ruffles in a semi-dark room is never a good idea
> but it's forgivable right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt have red rick rack (which would have saved me a lot of work- but I HAD to have red, so I put in piping AND rick rack for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the waistband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rule this time was that I could ONLY use material I had on hand (except the shirt which was $5)
> I'm generally pleased, although its not as perfect as the first one I did. I think she will like it- she is turning 5, but she's a big kid (tall parents)



Oh my gosh, I love this.  The red piping makes the skirt!  I would love to see the youtube video when you get a chance to redo it.



hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  I am requesting prayers for myself and kids.  Hubby has been deployed since May and will return sometime next month -  Unfortunately, my children, especially my oldest son, is not dealing well with it at all!  Due to this, we have come to stay with my in-laws for two weeks...  We are a week into it and I am having severe chest pain and heart palpitations.  I'm thinking it may be anxiety/stress, but am starting to get concerned.  I love my in-laws dearly, and do not want to offend them, but yes, it is more stressful here than at home.  Please pray that we get through the next week and month.  Thanks!



Lots of prayers your way.  Wow, two weeks with the in-aws would give me heart palpitations as well!  And I am not kidding.  After one holiday season and way too much time with them I ended up at the doctors b/c I started having panic attacks.  I thought for sure I was dying.  Turned out it was all stress related from dealing with them!  Hang in there and know we are there for you if you need to vent.


----------



## CzyDsnyFan92

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thats the one thing about the skirt I wish were different- I would like to have build-in shorts like her Gymboree skirt does.
> I dont want to make anything with too heavy a waist to it- but I was thinking of making some little panty covers with a thin elastic at the waist- and just leave the legs open like a boxer short, but cut short....if I did that she could wear them with different skirts.



I was thinking built-in shorts too. She had a bunch of skirts in her closets at one point that she didn't want to wear until recently and now they are all a little small but ok for wearing around the house but they all have those bulkt-in shorts. Now I just need to figure out how to do it without it being too bulky or she will complain and not wear it once I am done making it. Might need to go digging in the stash to see what I have available in knit fabrics just to make a mock up before I go out and buy more fabric.  DH was home when my last shipment of fabric showed up and he almost had a heart attack when he saw how big the box was but when I explained it was the denim I ordered for the back to school jeans he sort of relaxed. Didn't tell him that I also ordered some Kona cotton/poplin basics while they were on sale.


----------



## jeniamt

Bows Question?????? 

I am looking for someone who makes bows.  I remember a poster, who I have not seen on here for awhile named Aimee, who always had awesome bows on her girls.  Anyone have an idea of where she got her bows?  Or another awesome bow maker for that matter.  Please PM if you can help!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## woodkins

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thats the one thing about the skirt I wish were different- I would like to have build-in shorts like her Gymboree skirt does.
> I dont want to make anything with too heavy a waist to it- but I was thinking of making some little panty covers with a thin elastic at the waist- and just leave the legs open like a boxer short, but cut short....if I did that she could wear them with different skirts.



In the underwear section of the girls dept at Target the have white,black and pink microfiber boy shorts that Gianna used to wear to cover her undies when she wore skirts. Because they were microfiber they made no extra bulk under the skirts but still covered up a bit. There were cheap too, like $2.99 a pair.


----------



## livndisney

CzyDsnyFan92 said:


> I was thinking built-in shorts too. She had a bunch of skirts in her closets at one point that she didn't want to wear until recently and now they are all a little small but ok for wearing around the house but they all have those bulkt-in shorts. Now I just need to figure out how to do it without it being too bulky or she will complain and not wear it once I am done making it. Might need to go digging in the stash to see what I have available in knit fabrics just to make a mock up before I go out and buy more fabric.  DH was home when my last shipment of fabric showed up and he almost had a heart attack when he saw how big the box was but when I explained it was the denim I ordered for the back to school jeans he sort of relaxed. Didn't tell him that I also ordered some Kona cotton/poplin basics while they were on sale.



I bought a few pairs of lightweight shorts and stitched them into some skirts without adding bulk. Now we just use bike shorts under skirts


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the comments on their kids and delays/etc. I hope the speech therapy will help.
> 
> In the meantime I just finished a birthday gift for a neice of mine who will be starting Kindergarten in the Fall. This is the 5/6 skirt that Lisa created (in case you are new) I think it's called the Audrey.
> Its a great little pattern, this is the second I've made and for whatever reason my brain was NOT working right- I made every mistake possible and ripped out countless seams.
> i was going to have DH do a youtube video of how I do a rolled hem- but nothing went smoothly, I think I ripped out every piece twice, some more than twice, the waistband I had to just cut a whole new one and take out the one I messed up. It was so odd it got to be funny. I was too tired to do (or buy) an embroidery design, so took a short cut on the shirt.
> Now Megan wants a shirt too when she saw how fast it was. LOL
> 
> here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to line up ruffles in a semi-dark room is never a good idea
> but it's forgivable right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt have red rick rack (which would have saved me a lot of work- but I HAD to have red, so I put in piping AND rick rack for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the waistband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rule this time was that I could ONLY use material I had on hand (except the shirt which was $5)
> I'm generally pleased, although its not as perfect as the first one I did. I think she will like it- she is turning 5, but she's a big kid (tall parents)



Love the outfit!!!  The colors work so well together.  



jeniamt said:


> Bows Question??????
> 
> I am looking for someone who makes bows.  I remember a poster, who I have not seen on here for awhile named Aimee, who always had awesome bows on her girls.  Anyone have an idea of where she got her bows?  Or another awesome bow maker for that matter.  Please PM if you can help!!!  Thanks!!!



PM'ing you!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

erikawolf2004 said:


> What is the difference between a Gathering Foot and a Ruffler Foot?  Do I need both?  I would love some help with gathering on my daughter's dresses and would love to make a Feliz with the ruffled bum, so which would be better or should I get both.
> 
> Thanks



I would love some input on these Feet?  Does anyone use either????  

Thanks, Erika


----------



## VBAndrea

Hi all!  I know there are a lot of new faces here, but plenty from the past as well.  We went to Disney in December of last year and I posted some photos from our trip but none from the last day.  Over the holidays (Christmas) I didn't have time to post and then got busy with other things and put sewing on the backburner.  I picked it up again recently and looked at this thread again for inspiration for a 4th of July outfit.  I don't yet have pics of any of my latest creations, but with searching and rereading this thread my daughter began peering over my shoulder and wants to go to Disney again.  DS doesn't want to go (hates the characters and we did 4 character meals) so today I mentioned to DH (also known as Diney heter extraordinaire) that DD and I would like to go to Dis and he could take DS camping.  He was fine with it!!!  So I'm going to look into prices and options for an October trip (I want to be there for the Halloween decor!).

And without further ado, here are pics from the morning of our last day (and forgive me if size is off -- I haven't done this in awhile!):

Outfits For CP breakfast (I think I posted these when I made them so they may be repeats to those of you who were here last fall)





DD with Eeyore:





DS in his shirt (which was painted as my applique on knits is limited) (he won't pose with characters):





DD with Silvermist -- posted this one because it shows her wearing the outfit the best:





I'll do evening photos in my next post.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

What an exciting thread! going to have to go through all the pages! good think I have some time right now.

Well here is my first project. Just bought my first ever sewing machine and have honestly no clue what to do with. Just learned a couple weeks how to get all the thread through the silly thing. Will see what else I can start making. Here is my first ever sewing project. Bought a book today which should teach me a few more things so I can start hopefully making more than pillow cases 








Great projects guys, great things to inspire to!


----------



## VBAndrea

This was one of my favorite outfits (t-shirt was for DS).  DD's t shirt no longer exist ~ she wore it on the car ride home and spilled a chocolate Frosty on it and I could never get the stains out:





Another View:





Shoes and hairbow:





Goofy at Epcot's character greeting loved dd in this outfit.  He gave DD the most attention out of any character there due to her outfit.  The CM kept telling Goofy he had to let her go and give the other people waiting to see him a turn.  Sadly, my pics there turned out awful -- most are blurred.  And I never looked at our photopass pics b/c we had so few taken (thanks to dh who said he would pose for all the photopass photos and then never would) and because I got sidetracked with Christmas.  

Here are a couple of photos with Minnie and Pluto though:









And just a cute one of DD trying to grab the glistening stars on the pavement at Epcot:






Thanks for looking and hopefully I'll get some photos of my non-dis items eventually.

Also, isn't there some sort of tea with Alice characters?  I couldn't seem to find it on the Disney site and I'd like to do some different character meals our next trip.  Believe it or not, CRT has openings when I may be going (we did Akershus last time).  Just want to do some different things.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

erikawolf2004 said:


> What is the difference between a Gathering Foot and a Ruffler Foot?  Do I need both?  I would love some help with gathering on my daughter's dresses and would love to make a Feliz with the ruffled bum, so which would be better or should I get both.
> 
> Thanks



I own both and FAR prefer my gathering or "puffing" foot. I think its considered more of a foot for heirloom sewers- but it shouldn't be- it's a great foot!
Its small, so it's easy to store, it snaps on, just like my other feet do. I can gather and attach at the same time (if I was inclined to master that technique) You can adjust the amount of ruffledge by adjusting your tension or changing your stitch length a little. Its also less expensive than my Universal Ruffler was.

How to use your gathering foot-
snap it on
put needle in far left position
increase tension (on my machine a 4.7 works well)
increase stitch length (anything from 4.5-6.0 works)
I have found I need to use longer strips than patterns call for when using my gathering foot versus by hand.


----------



## hudsonsinaf

VBAndrea said:


> This was one of my favorite outfits (t-shirt was for DS).  DD's t shirt no longer exist ~ she wore it on the car ride home and spilled a chocolate Frosty on it and I could never get the stains out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes and hairbow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy at Epcot's character greeting loved dd in this outfit.  He gave DD the most attention out of any character there due to her outfit.  The CM kept telling Goofy he had to let her go and give the other people waiting to see him a turn.  Sadly, my pics there turned out awful -- most are blurred.  And I never looked at our photopass pics b/c we had so few taken (thanks to dh who said he would pose for all the photopass photos and then never would) and because I got sidetracked with Christmas.
> 
> Here are a couple of photos with Minnie and Pluto though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just a cute one of DD trying to grab the glistening stars on the pavement at Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and hopefully I'll get some photos of my non-dis items eventually.
> 
> Also, isn't there some sort of tea with Alice characters?  I couldn't seem to find it on the Disney site and I'd like to do some different character meals our next trip.  Believe it or not, CRT has openings when I may be going (we did Akershus last time).  Just want to do some different things.



Your Mickey outfit is absolutely adorable!!!!  I'm not sure about a tea, but I'm pretty sure there is a breakfast - 1900 Park Fare - with Alice, Mad Hatter, and Mary Poppins.  My daughter actually wants to do that one!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

VBAndrea said:


> Hi all!  I know there are a lot of new faces here, but plenty from the past as well.  We went to Disney in December of last year and I posted some photos from our trip but none from the last day.  Over the holidays (Christmas) I didn't have time to post and then got busy with other things and put sewing on the backburner.  I picked it up again recently and looked at this thread again for inspiration for a 4th of July outfit.  I don't yet have pics of any of my latest creations, but with searching and rereading this thread my daughter began peering over my shoulder and wants to go to Disney again.  DS doesn't want to go (hates the characters and we did 4 character meals) so today I mentioned to DH (also known as Diney heter extraordinaire) that DD and I would like to go to Dis and he could take DS camping.  He was fine with it!!!  So I'm going to look into prices and options for an October trip (I want to be there for the Halloween decor!).
> 
> And without further ado, here are pics from the morning of our last day (and forgive me if size is off -- I haven't done this in awhile!):
> 
> Outfits For CP breakfast (I think I posted these when I made them so they may be repeats to those of you who were here last fall)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD with Eeyore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS in his shirt (which was painted as my applique on knits is limited) (he won't pose with characters):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD with Silvermist -- posted this one because it shows her wearing the outfit the best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do evening photos in my next post.



I don't remember you posting this!!! I would remember my tie dye batik fabric anywhere! i have been hoping to see what you made with it!!!! Now I want to go buy more! LOL...Im on a restricted fabric budget though...
LOVE this!


----------



## livndisney

VBAndrea said:


> Also, isn't there some sort of tea with Alice characters?  I couldn't seem to find it on the Disney site and I'd like to do some different character meals our next trip.  Believe it or not, CRT has openings when I may be going (we did Akershus last time).  Just want to do some different things.



GF hosts a tea party with Alice and the Mad Hatter. It is for kids only and is offered several afternoons a week.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> GF hosts a tea party with Alice and the Mad Hatter. It is for kids only and is offered several afternoons a week.



I thinking that we might have to send the girls to this next year


----------



## RMAMom

DisneyFairytale said:


> What an exciting thread! going to have to go through all the pages! good think I have some time right now.
> 
> Well here is my first project. Just bought my first ever sewing machine and have honestly no clue what to do with. Just learned a couple weeks how to get all the thread through the silly thing. Will see what else I can start making. Here is my first ever sewing project. Bought a book today which should teach me a few more things so I can start hopefully making more than pillow cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great projects guys, great things to inspire to!




WOW!!!!! Congratulations on your first project, it looks great. You may want to go to You can make this . com and order the easy fit pants and the simply sweet. They are great projects and you will find plenty of help if you need it.  I cant wait to see what you make next!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I thinking that we might have to send the girls to this next year



It's a plan-I will only let her go with a "buddy"

I think a pirate cruise was mentioned too LOL


----------



## ireland_nicole

VBAndrea said:


> Also, isn't there some sort of tea with Alice characters?  I couldn't seem to find it on the Disney site and I'd like to do some different character meals our next trip.  Believe it or not, CRT has openings when I may be going (we did Akershus last time).  Just want to do some different things.



It's called the Wonderland Tea Party, is at the GF in the afternoon, for kids 4-10 I think (no parents allowed) lasts about an hour, and has Alice and the Mad Hatter.  DD did it last trip, and it was her favorite activity- she really loved it!- and I didn't mind some time to shop at Basin, either to be honest LOL.


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> It's called the Wonderland Tea Party, is at the GF in the afternoon, for kids 4-10 I think (no parents allowed) lasts about an hour, and has Alice and the Mad Hatter.  DD did it last trip, and it was her favorite activity- she really loved it!- and I didn't mind some time to shop at Basin, either to be honest LOL.



Katie has done this twice and LOVED it to pieces. They had a ball! She's doing it again this December and really looking forward to it.


----------



## VBAndrea

hudsonsinaf said:


> Your Mickey outfit is absolutely adorable!!!!  I'm not sure about a tea, but I'm pretty sure there is a breakfast - 1900 Park Fare - with Alice, Mad Hatter, and Mary Poppins.  My daughter actually wants to do that one!


Thanks -- I remember that one, but I thought there was a tea as well and wanted to research both of them.  Sadly, I have never seen Alice In Wonderland so opted to do the Stepsisters dinner last time.  DD though is interested in Alice now b/c she watched part of it at a friend's house.  And I'm game -- gives me a chance to make a new custom!

BTW, I saw your dh is deployed and your son isn't doing so well.  How old is your son?  My dh has been deployed since early February (should see him in about 6 weeks though) and my DS, 8 years old, has really started to have issues lately.  I can empathize with you.  Fortuantely I don't have in-laws to deal with though -- MIL has no clue dh is even deployed (she lives far out of state).



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I don't remember you posting this!!! I would remember my tie dye batik fabric anywhere! i have been hoping to see what you made with it!!!! Now I want to go buy more! LOL...Im on a restricted fabric budget though...
> LOVE this!


I think you were on hiatus when I posted this (your Dad was pretty ill at the time if I recall correctly).  I had the hardest time finding batik fabrics for the applique in so many different colors and was so worried it might look awful, but I was so happy with how it turned out.  I still have some of the fabric left and can't wait to incoperate it into something else.  It is by far the nicest batik I have ever seen!

Also wanted to comment that I saw Hannah had eye surgery and I assume that went well.  I also saw your concerns over some developmental delays, but it seems you are doing all you can right now with therapy, so know you are doing your best and remember when she's a teenager no one will care how old she was when she first crawled, walked or talked.   She looks like a happy, content baby from that pic you posted of her on her blanket.



livndisney said:


> GF hosts a tea party with Alice and the Mad Hatter. It is for kids only and is offered several afternoons a week.


I thought there was one but all I could find (on quick glance) was a tea that Aurora makes an appearance at.  DD likes Aurora quite well and we didn't see her last time, so I'd be fine with that.  I really need to work out a budget and see if this is feasible first (never mind I already have outfit plans dancing in my head).


----------



## VBAndrea

ireland_nicole said:


> It's called the Wonderland Tea Party, is at the GF in the afternoon, for kids 4-10 I think (no parents allowed) lasts about an hour, and has Alice and the Mad Hatter.  DD did it last trip, and it was her favorite activity- she really loved it!- and I didn't mind some time to shop at Basin, either to be honest LOL.



Thank you!!!!!!   I don't think I would have found it without knowing the "Wonderland Tea Party" title.  DD is 6 but she would be fine attending alone.  I also just read to send a camera in with your child b/c the CMs will take some pics of your child.

They decorate cupcakes though -- I now picture dd with frosting all over her custom!


----------



## mom2rtk

VBAndrea said:


> Thank you!!!!!!   I don't think I would have found it without knowing the "Wonderland Tea Party" title.  DD is 6 but she would be fine attending alone.  I also just read to send a camera in with your child b/c the CMs will take some pics of your child.
> 
> They decorate cupcakes though -- I now picture dd with frosting all over her custom!



Send a camera in, but don't expect too much. They pose for one photo with Alice and the Mad Hatter that they bring home with them. The CM will snap one of those for you when they take them, but that's about it.


----------



## hudsonsinaf

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks -- I remember that one, but I thought there was a tea as well and wanted to research both of them.  Sadly, I have never seen Alice In Wonderland so opted to do the Stepsisters dinner last time.  DD though is interested in Alice now b/c she watched part of it at a friend's house.  And I'm game -- gives me a chance to make a new custom!
> 
> BTW, I saw your dh is deployed and your son isn't doing so well.  How old is your son?  My dh has been deployed since early February (should see him in about 6 weeks though) and my DS, 8 years old, has really started to have issues lately.  I can empathize with you.  Fortuantely I don't have in-laws to deal with though -- MIL has no clue dh is even deployed (she lives far out of state).



Hmmmm I would love to learn more about this tea!!!

My oldest son is 4... but is delayed by about 9 months, which isn't helping matters... he doesn't have the comprehension or vocabulary to explain how he is feeling.  My hubby is a fcc (flying crew chief) so he is gone ALL the time, but this is his longer stretch.  We've literally only had two full weeks with him home all year and that is because he took leave.  My in-laws really are fantastic!!!  There is just sooooo much for my kids to get into here - I have four kids, ages 6, 4, 3, and 18 months.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I own both and FAR prefer my gathering or "puffing" foot. I think its considered more of a foot for heirloom sewers- but it shouldn't be- it's a great foot!
> Its small, so it's easy to store, it snaps on, just like my other feet do. I can gather and attach at the same time (if I was inclined to master that technique) You can adjust the amount of ruffledge by adjusting your tension or changing your stitch length a little. Its also less expensive than my Universal Ruffler was.
> 
> How to use your gathering foot-
> snap it on
> put needle in far left position
> increase tension (on my machine a 4.7 works well)
> increase stitch length (anything from 4.5-6.0 works)
> I have found I need to use longer strips than patterns call for when using my gathering foot versus by hand.



Thank you so much for responding...I'm off to Amazon to order one  I was hoping that the cheaper one would fit my needs.  How much extra fabric do you use when you use it?


----------



## erikawolf2004

VBAndrea said:


>



Super cute Vida and I love the the hand painted tee.  I can't wait to make a Vida with the Snow White fabric I picked up last month.


----------



## erikawolf2004

DisneyFairytale said:


>



Welcome and great job on your first project...super cute for the Disney fan!!!


----------



## woodkins

hudsonsinaf said:


> Your Mickey outfit is absolutely adorable!!!!  I'm not sure about a tea, but I'm pretty sure there is a breakfast - 1900 Park Fare - with Alice, Mad Hatter, and Mary Poppins.  My daughter actually wants to do that one!



There is the Wonderland Tea Party at the Grand Floridian. It is only for children though, you drop them off and pick up an hour later. DD is going to it on our Sept. trip. I believe it is Alice and the mad hatter, they decorate cupcakes, drink apple juice tea, play games and do a parade/hunt around the hotel.


----------



## annegirl

I am very new to sewing but wanted to make some special outfits for my daughter for our upcoming surprise first trip. 
Here is the one I made for BBB...




I also made her an Alice dress because she loves Alice in wonderland..


----------



## erikawolf2004

jeniamt said:


> Bows Question??????
> 
> I am looking for someone who makes bows.  I remember a poster, who I have not seen on here for awhile named Aimee, who always had awesome bows on her girls.  Anyone have an idea of where she got her bows?  Or another awesome bow maker for that matter.  Please PM if you can help!!!  Thanks!!!



I think I got this off of here a while ago...it isn't someone that makes bows but directions...you are very crafty with your daughter's outfits, I'm sure you would be great at this!

http://girlythingsbows.com/basic_bow.html


----------



## erikawolf2004

VBAndrea said:


>


These are very cute, I always worry something will hap pen to theoutfits I put all that effort into, at least it was only part of it and you can make another top with a little different look and you have a whole new custom


----------



## 2cutekidz

jeniamt said:


> Bows Question??????
> 
> I am looking for someone who makes bows.  I remember a poster, who I have not seen on here for awhile named Aimee, who always had awesome bows on her girls.  Anyone have an idea of where she got her bows?  Or another awesome bow maker for that matter.  Please PM if you can help!!!  Thanks!!!



Aimee's in the World right now - Lucky Duck!  2 Dissers are her bow makers of choice   JennWDW and Waughzee make most of her bows  (mine too, when I can get DD to wear them!!)  Jennifer makes the stacked boutique bows, and Waughzee makes adorable bows with the cutest clay centers.  Waughzee is on both the "e" sites, but Jennifer mainly does custom requests.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Thank you so much for the kind comments! I will definitely go take a look at the site. Was hoping to be able to make some pants so I will definitely go give that site a try. thanks for the suggestions and the offer to help out. Looking forwards to trying out a new project


----------



## dance2874

hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  I am requesting prayers for myself and kids.  Hubby has been deployed since May and will return sometime next month -  Unfortunately, my children, especially my oldest son, is not dealing well with it at all!  Due to this, we have come to stay with my in-laws for two weeks...  We are a week into it and I am having severe chest pain and heart palpitations.  I'm thinking it may be anxiety/stress, but am starting to get concerned.  I love my in-laws dearly, and do not want to offend them, but yes, it is more stressful here than at home.  Please pray that we get through the next week and month.  Thanks!


Prayers coming your way! I can only imagine the stress you are under right now.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the comments on their kids and delays/etc. I hope the speech therapy will help.
> 
> In the meantime I just finished a birthday gift for a neice of mine who will be starting Kindergarten in the Fall. This is the 5/6 skirt that Lisa created (in case you are new) I think it's called the Audrey.
> Its a great little pattern, this is the second I've made and for whatever reason my brain was NOT working right- I made every mistake possible and ripped out countless seams.
> i was going to have DH do a youtube video of how I do a rolled hem- but nothing went smoothly, I think I ripped out every piece twice, some more than twice, the waistband I had to just cut a whole new one and take out the one I messed up. It was so odd it got to be funny. I was too tired to do (or buy) an embroidery design, so took a short cut on the shirt.
> Now Megan wants a shirt too when she saw how fast it was. LOL
> 
> here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to line up ruffles in a semi-dark room is never a good idea
> but it's forgivable right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt have red rick rack (which would have saved me a lot of work- but I HAD to have red, so I put in piping AND rick rack for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the waistband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rule this time was that I could ONLY use material I had on hand (except the shirt which was $5)
> I'm generally pleased, although its not as perfect as the first one I did. I think she will like it- she is turning 5, but she's a big kid (tall parents)


I love this!! That fabric is so cute and the red piping really makes the outfit too!



VBAndrea said:


> This was one of my favorite outfits (t-shirt was for DS).  DD's t shirt no longer exist ~ she wore it on the car ride home and spilled a chocolate Frosty on it and I could never get the stains out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes and hairbow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy at Epcot's character greeting loved dd in this outfit.  He gave DD the most attention out of any character there due to her outfit.  The CM kept telling Goofy he had to let her go and give the other people waiting to see him a turn.  Sadly, my pics there turned out awful -- most are blurred.  And I never looked at our photopass pics b/c we had so few taken (thanks to dh who said he would pose for all the photopass photos and then never would) and because I got sidetracked with Christmas.
> 
> Here are a couple of photos with Minnie and Pluto though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just a cute one of DD trying to grab the glistening stars on the pavement at Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and hopefully I'll get some photos of my non-dis items eventually.
> 
> Also, isn't there some sort of tea with Alice characters?  I couldn't seem to find it on the Disney site and I'd like to do some different character meals our next trip.  Believe it or not, CRT has openings when I may be going (we did Akershus last time).  Just want to do some different things.


I love this too! So sad the shirt is no more 



DisneyFairytale said:


> What an exciting thread! going to have to go through all the pages! good think I have some time right now.
> 
> Well here is my first project. Just bought my first ever sewing machine and have honestly no clue what to do with. Just learned a couple weeks how to get all the thread through the silly thing. Will see what else I can start making. Here is my first ever sewing project. Bought a book today which should teach me a few more things so I can start hopefully making more than pillow cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great projects guys, great things to inspire to!


That is great for your first project!! Now that you finished something, watch out...its addicting!



annegirl said:


> I am very new to sewing but wanted to make some special outfits for my daughter for our upcoming surprise first trip.
> Here is the one I made for BBB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made her an Alice dress because she loves Alice in wonderland..


I love those!! They are so pretty and look so comfy too!


----------



## woodkins

Just wanted to stop in to share some exciting news....My line of children's boutique accessories that I create are now going to be sold in a high end boutique in Greenport, Long Island (a waterfront town near the Hamptons on the North Fork). I went in today to meet the owner and she took everything I showed to her & even wants more! I'm so excited & I brought Gianna on the sales call with me & she said now she can tell her friends that they can buy mommy's things in a "real store" (not online). Now lets hope that the customers buy everything!


----------



## Granna4679

VBAndrea said:


> This was one of my favorite outfits (t-shirt was for DS).  DD's t shirt no longer exist ~ she wore it on the car ride home and spilled a chocolate Frosty on it and I could never get the stains out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes and hairbow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy at Epcot's character greeting loved dd in this outfit.  He gave DD the most attention out of any character there due to her outfit.  The CM kept telling Goofy he had to let her go and give the other people waiting to see him a turn.  Sadly, my pics there turned out awful -- most are blurred.  And I never looked at our photopass pics b/c we had so few taken (thanks to dh who said he would pose for all the photopass photos and then never would) and because I got sidetracked with Christmas.
> 
> Here are a couple of photos with Minnie and Pluto though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just a cute one of DD trying to grab the glistening stars on the pavement at Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and hopefully I'll get some photos of my non-dis items eventually.
> 
> Also, isn't there some sort of tea with Alice characters?  I couldn't seem to find it on the Disney site and I'd like to do some different character meals our next trip.  Believe it or not, CRT has openings when I may be going (we did Akershus last time).  Just want to do some different things.



Love the Black/white/red Mickey outfit.....that is adorable.  Your DD's picture picking up the glittery dust is priceless.  Glad to see you back on here.  I remember the Winnie Vida (was envious that I didn't see it in time to CASE it for our Oct trip last year).  



woodkins said:


> Just wanted to stop in to share some exciting news....My line of children's boutique accessories that I create are now going to be sold in a high end boutique in Greenport, Long Island (a waterfront town near the Hamptons on the North Fork). I went in today to meet the owner and she took everything I showed to her & even wants more! I'm so excited & I brought Gianna on the sales call with me & she said now she can tell her friends that they can buy mommy's things in a "real store" (not online). Now lets hope that the customers buy everything!



WOWOWOWOWOWWOW!!!!  Congratulations!  That is fantastic.  Good luck!


----------



## jeniamt

VBAndrea said:


> Hi all!  I know there are a lot of new faces here, but plenty from the past as well.  We went to Disney in December of last year and I posted some photos from our trip but none from the last day.  Over the holidays (Christmas) I didn't have time to post and then got busy with other things and put sewing on the backburner.  I picked it up again recently and looked at this thread again for inspiration for a 4th of July outfit.  I don't yet have pics of any of my latest creations, but with searching and rereading this thread my daughter began peering over my shoulder and wants to go to Disney again.  DS doesn't want to go (hates the characters and we did 4 character meals) so today I mentioned to DH (also known as Diney heter extraordinaire) that DD and I would like to go to Dis and he could take DS camping.  He was fine with it!!!  So I'm going to look into prices and options for an October trip (I want to be there for the Halloween decor!).
> 
> And without further ado, here are pics from the morning of our last day (and forgive me if size is off -- I haven't done this in awhile!):
> 
> Outfits For CP breakfast (I think I posted these when I made them so they may be repeats to those of you who were here last fall)





VBAndrea said:


> This was one of my favorite outfits (t-shirt was for DS).  DD's t shirt no longer exist ~ she wore it on the car ride home and spilled a chocolate Frosty on it and I could never get the stains out:



These outfits are incredible!!!!  The Pooh Vida may be one of my all-time favorites.  Beautiful.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> I think I got this off of here a while ago...it isn't someone that makes bows but directions...you are very crafty with your daughter's outfits, I'm sure you would be great at this!
> 
> http://girlythingsbows.com/basic_bow.html



Thanks for the link.  I may try to make my own but I am not sure I could ever create something quite as pretty as I have seen some of the kids wearing on here.  



2cutekidz said:


> Aimee's in the World right now - Lucky Duck!  2 Dissers are her bow makers of choice   JennWDW and Waughzee make most of her bows  (mine too, when I can get DD to wear them!!)  Jennifer makes the stacked boutique bows, and Waughzee makes adorable bows with the cutest clay centers.  Waughzee is on both the "e" sites, but Jennifer mainly does custom requests.



Oh man, I am jealous!  I really need a trip to the World but I haven't figured out how to make that happen anytime soon.  I am having fun creating outfits for DD4s trip with my parents in February, even if I won't see her wearing them in person.  Well, at least not in person at WDW.  Thanks so much for names, I should have mentioned that your daughter does usually have great bows as well.  Or those awesome hats you create!!!    This may sound weird but sometimes I think the bows and/or amazing hat really complete the outfit and elevate it from beautiful to super special.


----------



## jessica52877

VBAndrea said:


> This was one of my favorite outfits (t-shirt was for DS).  DD's t shirt no longer exist ~ she wore it on the car ride home and spilled a chocolate Frosty on it and I could never get the stains out:



This is just adorable! I don't remember seeing this one posted before your trip either, but I do remember Pooh! And he is fabulous too! 

I found it ironic that you mentioned the frosty, I was just talking to my best friend telling her the same thing happened and she couldn't believe I couldn't get the frosty out. Must be something in it that makes it so hard.


Anita, I love the dresses you have been doing! Christmas in July! The stores do it so you can too. You will be so prepared for your trip.


I want to send Dallas on the pirate cruise or to the tea party. He would never go to the tea party alone, just because he wouldn't want too. But he would be happy to do the cruise alone, I just know he loves stuff so much more with a buddy or two!


----------



## squirrel

I won't be sewing for a while.

My laptop computer that I have had less than a year is not letting me finish my WDW 2008 trip video I have been working on.  I have one month to figure out whether it's under Dell's warrenty.  They're telling me it's a software problem (they installed it).  I find it hard to believe as I haven't ever connected it to the internet.  The only thing I have added to the computer since I received it was pictures, movie files and some music.  Everything was working fine until the last two times I tried adding to my WDW project.

I'm so mad and frustrated.  I've spent hours today trying to figure out what is wrong with it.  I really don't feel as if I should have to pay over $100 for them to figure out what is wrong.


----------



## t-beri

I just posted over on my blog!  Keep your eyes open I'm going to do a pattern review in the next couple of days and I've heard there is going to be a giveaway!


----------



## LKD

Woow, everytime I pop in here my self esteem for my sewing skills is like squashed  not to mention I keep saying I want it to everything!
I'm a ruffle addict, I swear!

I started my cousin's Tiana dress and wow It's been quite a ride!
The fabric I bought for it at the LA fashion district was, a sage green panne velvet although It's a bit darker than I wanted  ah well can't complain about the price, a pale green shimmery fabric I have no idea what it is, creme taffeta, pale yellow super soft satin, and an embroidered gold organza that I really love <3 
Once I got home I realized I forgot the flower fabric so I went to Walmart, where I was sad that they didn't have a velvetish green fabric so I bought a green satin, and mint green cotton for the bodice base where the leaves will be built on.

The skinnyness of that child amazes me! Her waist size is 23 in! I swear her shorts are doll shorts 

The hoopskirt was a nightmare!
I bought a child sized hoopskirt from where I buy mine from and when It came it was more of a toddler sized hoopskirt 
I had to frakenstein my Belle hoopskirt; ripping the 2nd hoop of it and sewing it to her hoop and ripping out all the crinoline and sewing it onto the waistband of her hoop. Now it's MASSIVEly huge lol
I had cut th crinoline to her height but it looks long to me when it's on my dress form, maybe I'm just in denial that she's growing taller and is almost my height..

The underskirt was a circle skirt (I used my Briar Rose skirt as a pattern). Both layers are to be sewn into the same elastic waistband once I get the creme colored petals ready (line it and sew the green stripe in the middle) to be sewn on the waistband too and are going to be hemmed separately once my cousin comes so I can make sure It doesn't drag. The organza layer was finished with french seams too, I'm going all out on this gown 

Here's a picture of it now, I think it's going to be shortened at least 5 inches which makes me sad because it looks so pretty the way it is.
The green is just draped on top btw! I noticed I'm going to have to unpin the pleates I had on the creme petals so they are closer to each other and pull them up higher




I apparently haven't heard of an Iron either 

I'm hoping to be done by Sunday since I'm taking her to Disneyland on Monday for her birthday  Me Procastinating? Never 
I also have a Snow White skirt to remake too 

Oh, My Lottie gown was finished! I love it so much. I just wish I didn't gain weight  It's like a corset on me and really tight and pushes my bewbies up! Someone said I had her cleavage right..don't know if that's a compliment


----------



## tnmom25

ellenbenny said:


> Here is what I spent the last couple of days working on... my first Feliz!!


----------



## tnmom25

Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Very cute!


----------



## princesskayla

LKD said:


> Woow, everytime I pop in here my self esteem for my sewing skills is like squashed  not to mention I keep saying I want it to everything!
> I'm a ruffle addict, I swear!
> 
> I started my cousin's Tiana dress and wow It's been quite a ride!
> The fabric I bought for it at the LA fashion district was, a sage green panne velvet although It's a bit darker than I wanted  ah well can't complain about the price, a pale green shimmery fabric I have no idea what it is, creme taffeta, pale yellow super soft satin, and an embroidered gold organza that I really love <3
> Once I got home I realized I forgot the flower fabric so I went to Walmart, where I was sad that they didn't have a velvetish green fabric so I bought a green satin, and mint green cotton for the bodice base where the leaves will be built on.
> 
> The skinnyness of that child amazes me! Her waist size is 23 in! I swear her shorts are doll shorts
> 
> The hoopskirt was a nightmare!
> I bought a child sized hoopskirt from where I buy mine from and when It came it was more of a toddler sized hoopskirt
> I had to frakenstein my Belle hoopskirt; ripping the 2nd hoop of it and sewing it to her hoop and ripping out all the crinoline and sewing it onto the waistband of her hoop. Now it's MASSIVEly huge lol
> I had cut th crinoline to her height but it looks long to me when it's on my dress form, maybe I'm just in denial that she's growing taller and is almost my height..
> 
> The underskirt was a circle skirt (I used my Briar Rose skirt as a pattern). Both layers are to be sewn into the same elastic waistband once I get the creme colored petals ready (line it and sew the green stripe in the middle) to be sewn on the waistband too and are going to be hemmed separately once my cousin comes so I can make sure It doesn't drag. The organza layer was finished with french seams too, I'm going all out on this gown
> 
> Here's a picture of it now, I think it's going to be shortened at least 5 inches which makes me sad because it looks so pretty the way it is.
> The green is just draped on top btw! I noticed I'm going to have to unpin the pleates I had on the creme petals so they are closer to each other and pull them up higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apparently haven't heard of an Iron either
> 
> I'm hoping to be done by Sunday since I'm taking her to Disneyland on Monday for her birthday  Me Procastinating? Never
> I also have a Snow White skirt to remake too
> 
> Oh, My Lottie gown was finished! I love it so much. I just wish I didn't gain weight  It's like a corset on me and really tight and pushes my bewbies up! Someone said I had her cleavage right..don't know if that's a compliment



Wow you are dedicated! I would have thrown the hoop skirt away and never thought of it again!! The gown is lovely. I can't wait to see it fully done.

Where is the pictures of Lottie??? I loved all of her gowns and I have some of them on my future sewing docket. I bet it is wonerful as well.


----------



## NiniMorris

erikawolf2004 said:


> I would love some input on these Feet?  Does anyone use either????
> 
> Thanks, Erika



Sorry...I was going to post earlier, but somehow missed it in my quote and forgot...it is really terrible getting old!  

Usually it is the more expensive foot that you always want..but I use the ruffler foot...sometimes.  Truthfully it is such a pain to attach and reattach (they sent me the wrong one and I had to rig it to make it work right) that I can use a ton of pins and do it totally by hand quicker!

Soon, I plan on getting another machine so I can use one designated for my ruffler foot!  (I'm just not sure if my daughter understands the concept that if she leaves her machine over 6 months at MY house it becomes MINE...she left her wedding dress here for two and a half years before she took it home!  It was only after I remarked that the fabric would make a great play dress for her little sister that she decided to take it home!)

..........................................................

Seeing all the posts about mother in laws...I have to post from the other side!  LOL!
I made a sometimes difficult decision that I was not going to be one of THOSE types of mother in law.  Some times it is easy...sometimes not so much!  My daughter in law is the best thing that ever happened to my son...and after 5 years of marriage they gave me my adorable grand daughter.

I love the way she has taken to sewing.  She is at my house 5 or 6 nights a week sewing in my studio...because my machine is so much better than hers.  She is making a lot of money selling stuff that I am helping her make.  (no, that is not what I am bitter about...sort of) I guess what takes the cake is the embroidery stuff I make for her.  She posts them on HER site...saying she can make them customized in any font or color...and she undercuts MY price!  First of all, I cannot do them in any font because I don't know how...and frankly don't have the time to learn how!  Second...I only have one regular machine...so far I have not figured out how to make a dress without needing my regular machine at least once in the making...so, my evenings are spent doing her embroidery work instead of getting my dresses done for the trip coming up in 4 short months!

OK... that was my snarky MIL post...I will now go back to being the 'perfect' mother in law.....





Nini


----------



## RadioFanatic

I finally got to post the pix to my son's autograph quilt.  Here's the link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37460694#post37460694


----------



## Stephres

LKD said:


>



Looks beautiful so far! I can't believe the trouble you went through with the hoop; I bet it is great!



NiniMorris said:


> Seeing all the posts about mother in laws...I have to post from the other side!  LOL!
> I made a sometimes difficult decision that I was not going to be one of THOSE types of mother in law.  Some times it is easy...sometimes not so much!  My daughter in law is the best thing that ever happened to my son...and after 5 years of marriage they gave me my adorable grand daughter.
> 
> I love the way she has taken to sewing.  She is at my house 5 or 6 nights a week sewing in my studio...because my machine is so much better than hers.  She is making a lot of money selling stuff that I am helping her make.  (no, that is not what I am bitter about...sort of) I guess what takes the cake is the embroidery stuff I make for her.  She posts them on HER site...saying she can make them customized in any font or color...and she undercuts MY price!  First of all, I cannot do them in any font because I don't know how...and frankly don't have the time to learn how!  Second...I only have one regular machine...so far I have not figured out how to make a dress without needing my regular machine at least once in the making...so, my evenings are spent doing her embroidery work instead of getting my dresses done for the trip coming up in 4 short months!



I don't think that's snarky at all, I can see why you would be frustrated. My friends tell me I should sell what I sew, but they don't understand the work involved. I can totally understand why you would not want to be undercut. 

My MIL is great but I only see her a couple of times a year!


----------



## kdzbear

erikawolf2004 said:


> These are very cute, I always worry something will hap pen to theoutfits I put all that effort into, at least it was only part of it and you can make another top with a little different look and you have a whole new custom



I love this outfit! It is so cute!



DisneyFairytale said:


> What an exciting thread! going to have to go through all the pages! good think I have some time right now.
> 
> Well here is my first project. Just bought my first ever sewing machine and have honestly no clue what to do with. Just learned a couple weeks how to get all the thread through the silly thing. Will see what else I can start making. Here is my first ever sewing project. Bought a book today which should teach me a few more things so I can start hopefully making more than pillow cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great projects guys, great things to inspire to!



It looks great! You can now also make pillowcase dresses as they don't take too much more work!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the comments on their kids and delays/etc. I hope the speech therapy will help.
> 
> In the meantime I just finished a birthday gift for a neice of mine who will be starting Kindergarten in the Fall. This is the 5/6 skirt that Lisa created (in case you are new) I think it's called the Audrey.
> Its a great little pattern, this is the second I've made and for whatever reason my brain was NOT working right- I made every mistake possible and ripped out countless seams.
> i was going to have DH do a youtube video of how I do a rolled hem- but nothing went smoothly, I think I ripped out every piece twice, some more than twice, the waistband I had to just cut a whole new one and take out the one I messed up. It was so odd it got to be funny. I was too tired to do (or buy) an embroidery design, so took a short cut on the shirt.
> Now Megan wants a shirt too when she saw how fast it was. LOL
> 
> here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to line up ruffles in a semi-dark room is never a good idea
> but it's forgivable right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt have red rick rack (which would have saved me a lot of work- but I HAD to have red, so I put in piping AND rick rack for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the waistband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rule this time was that I could ONLY use material I had on hand (except the shirt which was $5)
> I'm generally pleased, although its not as perfect as the first one I did. I think she will like it- she is turning 5, but she's a big kid (tall parents)



I love the outfit. It is beautiful. I am sure she will love wearing it!


----------



## Disneymom1218

Hello everyone,
  I have been mainly lurking and posting here and there on other's posts. I have not sewn much. I am working on the girls Halloween costumes for MNSSHP but that has come to a halt since I need more fabric for an under dress type deal.

here is a pic of what I have so far( ignore the raw edge on the top) they are going to be Halloween rag dolls:





I have to wait til I get paid again before I can get the last bit of stuff I need to finish the costumes.

So I saw the post where the woman was making mickey head overall shorts for her son. I love this look. I started last Monday going to Goodwill to search for overalls. I found one pair that would fit my 7 yr old DD and I found this:




I think I am going to make mommy and me tops so the girls and I can match once during our up coming surprise trip. that is what the overalls will be for. they are going to be the flight day outfit when I tell the girls we are not flying to Meme's house but to Disney instead.
Yesterday I went to see if they had any more in and I found this:





there was 2 of them so I grabbed them. got it home and I whipped this up last night for DD7 to wear to camp today. it does not compare to the feliz or the vidas or the audries or simply sweets I see on here but I am proud of myself as I did not use a pattern. I just cut and thru it together.








once it was done I then hand painted certain areas with glitter plaint to add a lil shimmer and sparkle to it.





Thanks for looking.


----------



## tricia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Looks great, love the colours.  Too bad you had such a hard time getting it together.



VBAndrea said:


>



I love this Pooh Vida



DisneyFairytale said:


>



Welcome, and great first project.



VBAndrea said:


> Another View:



This is a great outfit.  I love black and white and red.



annegirl said:


> I am very new to sewing but wanted to make some special outfits for my daughter for our upcoming surprise first trip.
> Here is the one I made for BBB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made her an Alice dress because she loves Alice in wonderland..



Welcome, and great start.


----------



## np4gp

I hope I am in the right spot - despite the fact that my question does not involve sewing.  It does involve craftiness though, which I haven't much of.  I would really like to make t-shirts/onesies/aprons/chef hats/etc (any combination of the above) for our upcoming October trip for Food&Wine and MNSSHP.  I bought these cotton iron on sheets where I guess I can create something online and then print it onto my sheets and then iron them onto clothes,etc?  I was wondering where to find the best, highest resolution images that I may be able to borrow to use on whatever I end up making?  If this has been addressed on one of the previous 212 pages - forgive me   Feel free to PM me or redirect me to an appropriate thread or previous post.  Any help, suggestions, advice or information leading to someone more creative than myself who sells at a reasonable price (I am willing to return my iron-on sheets to Michael's) is greatly appreciated.  And if I understand correctly, these are required in my post?


----------



## Granna4679

jessica52877 said:


> Anita, I love the dresses you have been doing! Christmas in July! The stores do it so you can too. You will be so prepared for your trip.



Thanks Jessica.  Sadly, I don't have a trip planned.  The feliz's (is that the correct plural of this word??...are for customers who ARE going to Disney soon.    Its okay though....I am having fun doing them and I should be an expert by the time we do get to go back (hopeing for late 2011).



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been mainly lurking and posting here and there on other's posts. I have not sewn much. I am working on the girls Halloween costumes for MNSSHP but that has come to a halt since I need more fabric for an under dress type deal.
> 
> here is a pic of what I have so far( ignore the raw edge on the top) they are going to be Halloween rag dolls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wait til I get paid again before I can get the last bit of stuff I need to finish the costumes.
> 
> So I saw the post where the woman was making mickey head overall shorts for her son. I love this look. I started last Monday going to Goodwill to search for overalls. I found one pair that would fit my 7 yr old DD and I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to make mommy and me tops so the girls and I can match once during our up coming surprise trip. that is what the overalls will be for. they are going to be the flight day outfit when I tell the girls we are not flying to Meme's house but to Disney instead.
> Yesterday I went to see if they had any more in and I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was 2 of them so I grabbed them. got it home and I whipped this up last night for DD7 to wear to camp today. it does not compare to the feliz or the vidas or the audries or simply sweets I see on here but I am proud of myself as I did not use a pattern. I just cut and thru it together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once it was done I then hand painted certain areas with glitter plaint to add a lil shimmer and sparkle to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Welcome and you have gotten some great "finds". Love the Little Mermaid dress...that was very creative of you to add the special touches with paint.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I have been dying to try LisaZoe's Audrey pattern.  This pattern is soooooo cute. I pulled together some fabrics in my collection and came up with this one.  I originially made it for my niece.  When my husband saw it he said I should try to sell it.  I have made her a few outfits lately.  So I did. I posted it in my Etsy store.  I do not have a model so my pictures are not as cute.  But what do you ladies think of my finished product.  I just LOOOOOOVE those butt ruffles.


----------



## 2cutekidz

jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the link.  I may try to make my own but I am not sure I could ever create something quite as pretty as I have seen some of the kids wearing on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I am jealous!  I really need a trip to the World but I haven't figured out how to make that happen anytime soon.  I am having fun creating outfits for DD4s trip with my parents in February, even if I won't see her wearing them in person.  Well, at least not in person at WDW.  Thanks so much for names, I should have mentioned that your daughter does usually have great bows as well.  Or those awesome hats you create!!!    This may sound weird but sometimes I think the bows and/or amazing hat really complete the outfit and elevate it from beautiful to super special.



I have that same link saved, and I have decided bow making is not for me.  I nevere get the look just right, so I just buy them.  I agree, the accessories can make the outfit, and they are so much fun!



Granna4679 said:


> Thanks Jessica.  Sadly, I don't have a trip planned.  The feliz's (is that the correct plural of this word??...are for customers who ARE going to Disney soon.    Its okay though....I am having fun doing them and I should be an expert by the time we do get to go back (hopeing for late 2011).
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and you have gotten some great "finds". Love the Little Mermaid dress...that was very creative of you to add the special touches with paint.


----------



## WDWAtLast

Enabler alert!! Fabric.com is having a blowout sale - Westminster fabrics are $2.49 a yard! Including some Jennifer Paganelli!  Over $35 ships for free. And this code worked for me for 15% off:  BOXSTF38


----------



## jessica52877

Granna4679 said:


> Thanks Jessica.  Sadly, I don't have a trip planned.  The feliz's (is that the correct plural of this word??...are for customers who ARE going to Disney soon.    Its okay though....I am having fun doing them and I should be an expert by the time we do get to go back (hopeing for late 2011).



Bummer, I guess I just assumed you were going to Disney at Christmas too! I know so many who are. If it makes you feel better I don't have a trip planned to Disney World right now either. 



np4gp said:


> I hope I am in the right spot - despite the fact that my question does not involve sewing.  It does involve craftiness though, which I haven't much of.  I would really like to make t-shirts/onesies/aprons/chef hats/etc (any combination of the above) for our upcoming October trip for Food&Wine and MNSSHP.  I bought these cotton iron on sheets where I guess I can create something online and then print it onto my sheets and then iron them onto clothes,etc?  I was wondering where to find the best, highest resolution images that I may be able to borrow to use on whatever I end up making?  If this has been addressed on one of the previous 212 pages - forgive me   Feel free to PM me or redirect me to an appropriate thread or previous post.  Any help, suggestions, advice or information leading to someone more creative than myself who sells at a reasonable price (I am willing to return my iron-on sheets to Michael's) is greatly appreciated.  And if I understand correctly, these are required in my post?



I love that you included the bananas which means you read the first post!  If you want clipart to print out I would try the creative DISigns board. It is under community and then something else, crafting I think. But there are alot of folks who have photobucket accounts in their siggy with high resolution pictures. I just search the internet and click until I find that will work so I can't help too much in that category. Come back and post pictures when you are done though! 



RadioFanatic said:


> I finally got to post the pix to my son's autograph quilt.  Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37460694#post37460694



LOVED it! I posted on your thread too!


----------



## visitingapril09

NaeNae said:


> Here are DGD6's outfits for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these on my phone so they aren't the best pics.



Oh I love them all!! 

Can I ask where the blue/green mickey head fabric came from??!! I love it!


----------



## revrob

WDWAtLast said:


> Enabler alert!! Fabric.com is having a blowout sale - Westminster fabrics are $2.49 a yard! Including some Jennifer Paganelli!  Over $35 ships for free. And this code worked for me for 15% off:  BOXSTF38



THANK YOU!  I just bought 32 yards of fabric for $67!  I've never seen JP fabric that inexpensive!


----------



## Granna4679

WDWAtLast said:


> Enabler alert!! Fabric.com is having a blowout sale - Westminster fabrics are $2.49 a yard! Including some Jennifer Paganelli!  Over $35 ships for free. And this code worked for me for 15% off:  BOXSTF38



WHOO HOO!!!  Me too!!  Just bought 16 yds for $36.  Thanks for the Code!!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> THANK YOU!  I just bought 32 yards of fabric for $67!  I've never seen JP fabric that inexpensive!



Thank you for posting- I spent 35.XX but not sure how many yards I bought.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME!  I am trying to not buy any fabic until I use what I have...really the stockpile is getting out of control!  

I WILL NOT BUY....I WILL NOT BUY....AAAHHHH!!!!


----------



## livndisney

The Moonk's Mom said:


> YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME!  I am trying to not buy any fabic until I use what I have...really the stockpile is getting out of control!
> 
> I WILL NOT BUY....I WILL NOT BUY....AAAHHHH!!!!



Why not I did? LOL I totally did not need more fabric, but several yards are now enroute to me.....


It's ON SALE and with a COUPON, plus FREE SHIPPING........... (sounds like "need" to me LOL)


----------



## jessica52877

I got sucked in too. I did dwindle my order down to $47. Don't forget to go through ebates for an extra 4% cash back!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Hi Ladies!!! 

Long time no see. Finally got my life back in order and some free time. I forgot to change my email for DisBigGive, so I did sign up for a new account. Cant wait to help out some more 

And as always the outfits are amazing!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

ok, now I'm in trouble LOL.  I'm a little concerned my DH may start referring to fabric.com as the site that must not be named.  I only just finished washing the last 20 yards of JP from them (still a good price- $3.99 and then 25% off; and I don't feel too bad since all but one of the fabrics I bought aren't there anymore)- and now I've gone and bought 16 more.  At least I branched out- there were great fabrics in some of the other lines for baby gifts- anyone with little boys should check out the robot line- so cute!  Anyway, I'm $24.00 poorer (but I never thought I'd get so much for so little Thankfully I was able to use my anniversary discount, and had a small credit from the last time when I accidentally used a smaller coupon code and they fixed it for me.)

DH probably won't notice 16 itty bitty yards, will he?


----------



## desparatelydisney

Hey guys!

Haven't been on here in months but I have to get on the ball because we leave for WDW in a month and I have ZERO customs ready.

A Feliz question.....has anybody ever done a Feliz without the overdress.  I have started one because I didn't have enough fabric for the overdress & underdress but now I am pulling my hair out!

I have made linings for the bodice and attached the straps in the normal place but I am starting to get worried about it.  If anyone else has ever tried this, I would love to hear what you did and if it worked or not.

MMM


----------



## Granna4679

desparatelydisney said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Haven't been on here in months but I have to get on the ball because we leave for WDW in a month and I have ZERO customs ready.
> 
> A Feliz question.....has anybody ever done a Feliz without the overdress.  I have started one because I didn't have enough fabric for the overdress & underdress but now I am pulling my hair out!
> 
> I have made linings for the bodice and attached the straps in the normal place but I am starting to get worried about it.  If anyone else has ever tried this, I would love to hear what you did and if it worked or not.
> 
> MMM



I haven't made one without the overdress but I just finished 2 of them with the overdress.  I don't see why you couldn't make it without though.  You will have to have some way of cinching the sides since they would normally be pulled tight with the sash.  You could do a casing for the sash on each side, I suppose.  Other than that, I would think it would be the same as long as you are making the lining to complete the top.  

Instead, could you use the pieces you have already cut for the "overdress" and use a solid or coordinating for the underdress since you don't really see much of it anyway??  I have always used 2 separate fabrics for overdress and underdress anyway.

Not sure I helped at all but just thought I would throw in my 2 cents since I just completed 2 of them.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

desparatelydisney said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Haven't been on here in months but I have to get on the ball because we leave for WDW in a month and I have ZERO customs ready.
> 
> A Feliz question.....has anybody ever done a Feliz without the overdress.  I have started one because I didn't have enough fabric for the overdress & underdress but now I am pulling my hair out!
> 
> I have made linings for the bodice and attached the straps in the normal place but I am starting to get worried about it.  If anyone else has ever tried this, I would love to hear what you did and if it worked or not.
> 
> MMM



Just so you don't think this is a ghost town...I have done the Feliz, but I have never seen it done without the overdress- there are lots of patterns out there that are just a sundress- but in order to create the casing needed in the back, you need 2 layers and the ability to have your ties come out between the 2 layers.

If you google or go to the farbenmix website there is a photogroup of feliz's, some with ruffles, some without, all with the over dress. 
sorry Im not much help


----------



## NaeNae

visitingapril09 said:


> Oh I love them all!!
> 
> Can I ask where the blue/green mickey head fabric came from??!! I love it!



I really don't remember where I got it, I've had it in my stash for awhile.  I only have Hancocks, Hobby Lobby and JoAnn's (I hardly ever go there) to buy fabric at so it probably came from one of those.


----------



## masonite

Hi ladies, I saw that someone posted about the fabric.com sale.

If you use the code "annv1" you get 20% instead of just the 15% code I saw!

Woohoo!


Now, don't tell my husband what I just did!!


----------



## dance2874

woodkins said:


> Just wanted to stop in to share some exciting news....My line of children's boutique accessories that I create are now going to be sold in a high end boutique in Greenport, Long Island (a waterfront town near the Hamptons on the North Fork). I went in today to meet the owner and she took everything I showed to her & even wants more! I'm so excited & I brought Gianna on the sales call with me & she said now she can tell her friends that they can buy mommy's things in a "real store" (not online). Now lets hope that the customers buy everything!


That is so cool! Congrats!!



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been mainly lurking and posting here and there on other's posts. I have not sewn much. I am working on the girls Halloween costumes for MNSSHP but that has come to a halt since I need more fabric for an under dress type deal.
> 
> here is a pic of what I have so far( ignore the raw edge on the top) they are going to be Halloween rag dolls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wait til I get paid again before I can get the last bit of stuff I need to finish the costumes.
> 
> So I saw the post where the woman was making mickey head overall shorts for her son. I love this look. I started last Monday going to Goodwill to search for overalls. I found one pair that would fit my 7 yr old DD and I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to make mommy and me tops so the girls and I can match once during our up coming surprise trip. that is what the overalls will be for. they are going to be the flight day outfit when I tell the girls we are not flying to Meme's house but to Disney instead.
> Yesterday I went to see if they had any more in and I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was 2 of them so I grabbed them. got it home and I whipped this up last night for DD7 to wear to camp today. it does not compare to the feliz or the vidas or the audries or simply sweets I see on here but I am proud of myself as I did not use a pattern. I just cut and thru it together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once it was done I then hand painted certain areas with glitter plaint to add a lil shimmer and sparkle to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


I love the mermaid dress, so creative! And I LOVE the mommy and daughter fabric. I may have to find something similar for me and DD!



WDWAtLast said:


> Enabler alert!! Fabric.com is having a blowout sale - Westminster fabrics are $2.49 a yard! Including some Jennifer Paganelli!  Over $35 ships for free. And this code worked for me for 15% off:  BOXSTF38


Off to shop, thanks!!

I finished my first Audrey skirt last night! Only took me a few hrs and I am so proud of myself for tackling the ruffles. I just embellished a tee to go with it so when it dries I will post pics


----------



## VBAndrea

WDWAtLast said:


> Enabler alert!! Fabric.com is having a blowout sale - Westminster fabrics are $2.49 a yard! Including some Jennifer Paganelli!  Over $35 ships for free. And this code worked for me for 15% off:  BOXSTF38


Thank you so much for making me $40 poorer!  I just bought things I thought I might like, with no intended purpose in mind.  I have no idea how many yards I got.  I bought mostly small amounts with Vida's in mind (love all different fabrics on those).



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been mainly lurking and posting here and there on other's posts. I have not sewn much. I am working on the girls Halloween costumes for MNSSHP but that has come to a halt since I need more fabric for an under dress type deal.
> 
> here is a pic of what I have so far( ignore the raw edge on the top) they are going to be Halloween rag dolls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wait til I get paid again before I can get the last bit of stuff I need to finish the costumes.
> 
> So I saw the post where the woman was making mickey head overall shorts for her son. I love this look. I started last Monday going to Goodwill to search for overalls. I found one pair that would fit my 7 yr old DD and I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to make mommy and me tops so the girls and I can match once during our up coming surprise trip. that is what the overalls will be for. they are going to be the flight day outfit when I tell the girls we are not flying to Meme's house but to Disney instead.
> Yesterday I went to see if they had any more in and I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was 2 of them so I grabbed them. got it home and I whipped this up last night for DD7 to wear to camp today. it does not compare to the feliz or the vidas or the audries or simply sweets I see on here but I am proud of myself as I did not use a pattern. I just cut and thru it together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once it was done I then hand painted certain areas with glitter plaint to add a lil shimmer and sparkle to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


I especially LOVE your Little Mermaid find and think you did great with it!


----------



## Tonyslady

‎9 shirts (rtw that i appliqued) 4 pairs of shorts 3 skirts 2 dresses and 2 short-alls...whew i'm tierd...but the kids will look cute for wdw....scary thing is i'm actually thinking of doing 2 more shirts...one for my nephew and one for my dad...hmmmm i must be crazy!


----------



## RMAMom

I just got home from a crazy day at work and saw the post about the sale at Fabric.com. There's  nothing like a little shopping to make a girl feel better.

Can I ask where you buy your stabilizer from, now that I have figured out my embroidery machine I would like to stock up. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SUZI

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Very cute! The Audrey skirt is becoming one of my favorites. I have 2 questions
> 1. Many posts mention this is a pattern that Lisa created. Does Lisa sell this pattern at certain site?
> 2. *Eyore4ever*  I really like how you used a piece of the skirt fabric for the center of your shirt.  I don't know how to embroider, but what you did seems like something that can be done on a regular machine. Is it simple?  Thanks!


----------



## LKD

Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been mainly lurking and posting here and there on other's posts. I have not sewn much. I am working on the girls Halloween costumes for MNSSHP but that has come to a halt since I need more fabric for an under dress type deal.
> 
> here is a pic of what I have so far( ignore the raw edge on the top) they are going to be Halloween rag dolls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wait til I get paid again before I can get the last bit of stuff I need to finish the costumes.
> 
> So I saw the post where the woman was making mickey head overall shorts for her son. I love this look. I started last Monday going to Goodwill to search for overalls. I found one pair that would fit my 7 yr old DD and I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to make mommy and me tops so the girls and I can match once during our up coming surprise trip. that is what the overalls will be for. they are going to be the flight day outfit when I tell the girls we are not flying to Meme's house but to Disney instead.
> Yesterday I went to see if they had any more in and I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was 2 of them so I grabbed them. got it home and I whipped this up last night for DD7 to wear to camp today. it does not compare to the feliz or the vidas or the audries or simply sweets I see on here but I am proud of myself as I did not use a pattern. I just cut and thru it together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once it was done I then hand painted certain areas with glitter plaint to add a lil shimmer and sparkle to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Sooo pretty!



Stephres said:


> Looks beautiful so far! I can't believe the trouble you went through with the hoop; I bet it is great!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's snarky at all, I can see why you would be frustrated. My friends tell me I should sell what I sew, but they don't understand the work involved. I can totally understand why you would not want to be undercut.
> 
> My MIL is great but I only see her a couple of times a year!






princesskayla said:


> Wow you are dedicated! I would have thrown the hoop skirt away and never thought of it again!! The gown is lovely. I can't wait to see it fully done.
> 
> Where is the pictures of Lottie??? I loved all of her gowns and I have some of them on my future sewing docket. I bet it is wonerful as well.




Thanks ^-^ I couldn't throw the hoop away! My mom paid for it and I felt horrible that I made her pay for my mistake. I was planning on buying a new hoop for my Belle anyways!
I cut out more petals for the gown, I think It looks better, I'll take a picture again once I finish the skirt 

Oh, my Lottie, I love it! It's not massively huge but I asked for it to be made that way. I rather be able to move around than be stuck with such a huge thing! I'm still waiting for my photoshoot shots but here are some :3

Close-up- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Flying cupcake!- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's the whole dress along with my friend's Tiana that was made by the same seamstress, isn't the Queen such a softie?- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's so nice to have a dress that doesn't fall apart on me   Like my Belle gown, which is officially in the trash, can't wait to remake it though


----------



## DisneyFairytale

The Moonk's Mom said:


> YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME!  I am trying to not buy any fabic until I use what I have...really the stockpile is getting out of control!
> 
> I WILL NOT BUY....I WILL NOT BUY....AAAHHHH!!!!



hahahahaha! that's what I have been telling myself. Getting into this sewing is so much fun, it's impossible to try to hold back and tell myself I need to use up what I have and buy more as i find projects to do! dang it! it is just so easy to get more, especially when it arrives at your home by itself!


----------



## visitingapril09

DisneyFairytale said:


> hahahahaha! that's what I have been telling myself. Getting into this sewing is so much fun, it's impossible to try to hold back and tell myself I need to use up what I have and buy more as i find projects to do! dang it! it is just so easy to get more, especially when it arrives at your home by itself!



You ladies are awful!!!! Just bought 16 yards!!!!! But it ONLY cost $34!!!!!

I love the robots line so bought a FEW yards of that one!!


----------



## dancer_mom

Hi everyone,

I am  mostly a lurker but have a quick question... I am starting our t-shirts for Dland and want to do applique mickey heads.  I have done some applique before but always on "easy" fabrics.  Do you ladies have any suggestions on what type of shirts to buy?  I mean what types of material -- I want them to be comfy for everyone to wear so I know that sometimes means knit.  If I do give knit a try are there any tricks I should know?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tweevil

Hi everyone!  Everything posted is amazing and making me want to sew, sew, sew!  Now to find the time..LOL
*
I have a couple of Questions if anyone can help me...*

Where do you guys get your red dot fabric?  My local store has it for around $6 a yard and I was wondering if it could be gotten cheaper?


Also, guess what Mom found?  Now mind you, she has been sewing all her life so she has accumulated all kinds of stuff.  She found the original Sears accessory set for the Kenmore she gave me.  I was just looking at different feet online and just the day before ALMOST bought a narrow hemming foot!
This kit (retro metal box and cardboard outer box I love!) has in it:
Adjustable Holder
Narrow Hemmer,
 1/4" Hemmer
3/8" Hemmer
5/8" Hemmer
7/8" Hemmer
Binder
Edgestitcher
Overcasting foot
Applique foot
cloth guide
stiletto (WHO knew that the little screwdriver was called a Stiletto?? So cool!)
Cutting gauge
Quilter Guide

It is missing the zipper foot and gathering foot from the kit.  I am trying to find the ones like the diagrams show but so far I haven't seen one.

I am excited and skeered at the same time!  Now I can do the feliz and audrey like I wanted to - but I have NO idea how to use these.  I am going to sit down with the little book and test them all out.

Does anyone know a site where they have the adjustable feet for older Kenmore machines?

**Just in time for my Disney trip - taking the girls and now I want to sew **

Thanks!!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

shopping is such good therapy   I shopped at J & O fabric, and fabrics.com.... now I think I might need to check out YCMT.com.... still haven't gotten any patterns from there yet.  Are they about the same difficulty as a regular pattern?  I'm kinda nervous about printing them.  Do you just print them on regular paper?  What happens if my computer dies?  Would it be stored on their site that I purchased them or would I need to purchase them again?

~ Shannon


----------



## NiniMorris

hudsonsinaf said:


> shopping is such good therapy   I shopped at J & O fabric, and fabrics.com.... now I think I might need to check out YCMT.com.... still haven't gotten any patterns from there yet.  Are they about the same difficulty as a regular pattern?  I'm kinda nervous about printing them.  Do you just print them on regular paper?  What happens if my computer dies?  Would it be stored on their site that I purchased them or would I need to purchase them again?
> 
> ~ Shannon



Their patterns are super easy!  Especially Carla C.  I actually used the A line by Carla C to teach my then 8 year old how to sew.  Two hours later (I did the cutting) she had a cute birthday present for her niece.  

You just print it out on regular paper...save paper by only printing the sizes you need.  And if your computer crashes...they have a library site, you can always download them again if you need to.

I LOVE the instant downloads.  You decide which one you want, pay for it and two seconds later you are reading the pattern!



Nini


----------



## livndisney

Ok I have offically lost my mind.....

I have been staring at this word too long!

is it home school or homeschool? Even Google doesn't know LOL


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> Ok I have offically lost my mind.....
> 
> I have been staring at this word too long!
> 
> is it home school or homeschool? Even Google doesn't know LOL



I always make it one word...but then again what the heck do I know???


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I always make it one word...but then again what the heck do I know???



Microsoft is making me crazy.  If I type in homeschool it tells me it is wrong. But if I type in homeschooling it is correct.


----------



## VBAndrea

dancer_mom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am  mostly a lurker but have a quick question... I am starting our t-shirts for Dland and want to do applique mickey heads.  I have done some applique before but always on "easy" fabrics.  Do you ladies have any suggestions on what type of shirts to buy?  I mean what types of material -- I want them to be comfy for everyone to wear so I know that sometimes means knit.  If I do give knit a try are there any tricks I should know?  Thanks in advance.


I generally avoid applique on knits because I have a harder time with them.  Make sure you use a ballpoint needle -- that is of utmost importance.  I think I had better luck using two sheets of tear away stabilizer as well, but my sewing machine sometimes likes to eat my fabric so it may just be my machine that is the problem.  Also, If I'm doing something more detailed like the shirts pictured here I applique onto cotton fabric first and then just applique around the edges onto the knit (these aren't overly detailed, but it was surely easier to do things like the eyes and stripes on the candy cane on regular cotton rather than doing it all on the knit).





I am hoping someone experienced answers your question as well.





Tweevil said:


> Hi everyone!  Everything posted is amazing and making me want to sew, sew, sew!  Now to find the time..LOL
> *
> I have a couple of Questions if anyone can help me...*
> 
> Where do you guys get your red dot fabric?  My local store has it for around $6 a yard and I was wondering if it could be gotten cheaper?



I bought mine at Joanne's last year and I think it was around that price.



hudsonsinaf said:


> shopping is such good therapy   I shopped at J & O fabric, and fabrics.com.... now I think I might need to check out YCMT.com.... still haven't gotten any patterns from there yet.  Are they about the same difficulty as a regular pattern?  I'm kinda nervous about printing them.  Do you just print them on regular paper?  What happens if my computer dies?  Would it be stored on their site that I purchased them or would I need to purchase them again?
> 
> ~ Shannon



They are not the same difficulty as regular patterns.  These patterns are written in English with instructions you can actually understand.  Most show loads of pictures and lots of details (especially Carla's).  I just print on regular paper and for the instructions I usually set my printer to do two pages on one piece of paper (saves a little paper and ink).  For the pattern pieces that can't be done, they have to be at 100%, but you only have to print the size you want to use.

Also, I'm not sure if it was this current thread or Part 20, but I saw someone was worried b/c the Simply Sweet was 100 pages long.  In part it's because there are so many options to the dress.  When it comes to sewing it you will not be going through all the pages.  For example, there are a few different ways to do the straps.  I always do the ones that tie so I just ignore the other ones which probably amount to a few pages as Carla shows detailed pictures.



livndisney said:


> Ok I have offically lost my mind.....
> 
> I have been staring at this word too long!
> 
> is it home school or homeschool? Even Google doesn't know LOL



I looked it up on Websters on line and it is one word: homeschool


----------



## dance2874

My first Audrey skirt  I know the ruffles look a little crooked in the close up pic but they really arent. I should have taken the time to smooth them out before I took it  My model was less than enthusiastic tonight for my pictures too  I added some 'bling' to the skirt fabric and the Tink is an iron on with iron on 'bling' too.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Hey Ladies,

I finished the modified Feliz.  I ended up ripping out the lining (long story) and doing a rolled hem at the top.  I am pretty pleased with it and think it will make a much better August sundress that the regular version would have.  And, to some extent, it still has the look of the others.  I will go back to making it by the book in the future but as I was out of coordinating fabrics and really wanted it made out of what I had left, I am pleased. I will post pics tomorrow.

Now onto making 7 toy story shirts


----------



## squirrel

I spent 4 hrs on the phone between Dell and Adobe, trying to figure out what is wrong with the laptop.  Adobe can't help me anymore as I don't have the serial # to register the software.  I will never get the serial # as Dell forgot to send me the disks for the software.  I now have to wait and see if the supervisor at Dell calls me tomorrow about replacing the software disks so that I can get then talk to Adobe and see if it's a software problem.

I had to scream and yell at the person at Dell that tried to tell me that I received a trial version of the software that I know I purchased extra for.  I have one month left to figure out what exactly is causing the software to stop working, after that then the warrenty is up through Dell.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

I've not posted any of my creations before.  Here are some things I made for last year's WDW trip:

My DS5 modeling his t-shirt:





My DD7 modeling her t-shirt:





A shirt for a friend:





Shirts for more friends:





Kids in front of nativity at HS:





Pixie Hollow:





Kids with Cinderella:





Kids with Mickey and Pluto:





Family Shot at AK:





Kids at MK:





Some up close shots of clothes:


----------



## Granna4679

Finished another Feliz Sunday night.  I love the fabrics...they just seem so happy!!:











Just had to say....I didn't want to spend the money right now on a serger so I went and bought a rolled hem foot for my sewing machine and played around with it tonight.  I need to practice some more but I think I got it!!!
Can't wait to try it out on something other than scraps...I have tons of ruffles to do in the next few weeks so I better get busy.


----------



## jenshell75

Granna4679 said:


> Finished another Feliz Sunday night.  I love the fabrics...they just seem so happy!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to say....I didn't want to spend the money right now on a serger so I went and bought a rolled hem foot for my sewing machine and played around with it tonight.  I need to practice some more but I think I got it!!!
> Can't wait to try it out on something other than scraps...I have tons of ruffles to do in the next few weeks so I better get busy.





OH WOW that is absolutely stunning!!!!!!!  May I ask where you got that material, I live in Australia and we have very little Disney Material and what we have got is YUCKY I think I need to purchase on line and ship to Australia.


----------



## NaeNae

WHEW........... I'm finally through sewing.  We leave tomorrow at noon.  I still have to pack our travel bag, bathroom stuff, food, gather paperwork, pay bills, and go through the Disney tote.  Don't know if I'll be sleeping any tonight or not.

Finished:
DGD6 - 5 dresses
DGD4 - 5 dresses, altered last years Sea World dress so she could wear it again.
DGS2 - 5 appliqued shirts with coordinating shorts, 1 appliqued shirt
6 beach towels (we are doing the water parks for the first time) appliqued with Mickey/Minnie heads and each persons name.
2 weighted blankets - DGD4 only had fleece ones & I thought it would be too hot and we got told today that DGS2 needed one so I had to whip one out for him too.

I'm taking a laptop on this trip so hopefully I'll be able to pop in occasionally and not get too far behind!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Granna4679 said:


> Finished another Feliz Sunday night.  I love the fabrics...they just seem so happy!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to say....I didn't want to spend the money right now on a serger so I went and bought a rolled hem foot for my sewing machine and played around with it tonight.  I need to practice some more but I think I got it!!!
> Can't wait to try it out on something other than scraps...I have tons of ruffles to do in the next few weeks so I better get busy.



I LOVE this dress!!!!!  This is definitely one I need to put in my CASE one day file.  Where in the world did you get that fabric???  It is fabulous!


----------



## Granna4679

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I've not posted any of my creations before.  Here are some things I made for last year's WDW trip:
> Family Shot at AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Wow....you did a lot of shirts and appliques...they all look great.  I LOVE family pictures!!



jenshell75 said:


> OH WOW that is absolutely stunning!!!!!!!  May I ask where you got that material, I live in Australia and we have very little Disney Material and what we have got is YUCKY I think I need to purchase on line and ship to Australia.





hudsonsinaf said:


> I LOVE this dress!!!!!  This is definitely one I need to put in my CASE one day file.  Where in the world did you get that fabric???  It is fabulous!



Thank you for the compliments!! I made this for a customer/friend.  She purchased the fabric and sent it to me so I don't really know where she got it.  If she pops on here (she does now and then)...maybe she will be able to answer.



NaeNae said:


> WHEW........... I'm finally through sewing.  We leave tomorrow at noon.  I still have to pack our travel bag, bathroom stuff, food, gather paperwork, pay bills, and go through the Disney tote.  Don't know if I'll be sleeping any tonight or not.
> 
> Finished:
> DGD6 - 5 dresses
> DGD4 - 5 dresses, altered last years Sea World dress so she could wear it again.
> DGS2 - 5 appliqued shirts with coordinating shorts, 1 appliqued shirt
> 6 beach towels (we are doing the water parks for the first time) appliqued with Mickey/Minnie heads and each persons name.
> 2 weighted blankets - DGD4 only had fleece ones & I thought it would be too hot and we got told today that DGS2 needed one so I had to whip one out for him too.
> 
> I'm taking a laptop on this trip so hopefully I'll be able to pop in occasionally and not get too far behind!



WOW!!!  You are amazing...that is a LOT of outfits.  I am so impressed!!!  I hope you have a very wonderful and MAGICAL trip!!!  Can't wait to hear all about it and see your pictures.


----------



## tricia

dance2874 said:


> My first Audrey skirt  I know the ruffles look a little crooked in the close up pic but they really arent. I should have taken the time to smooth them out before I took it  My model was less than enthusiastic tonight for my pictures too  I added some 'bling' to the skirt fabric and the Tink is an iron on with iron on 'bling' too.



Great job.  Awesome idea of adding the bling too.




MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Kids in front of nativity at HS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie Hollow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids with Cinderella:



  You make quite an entrance, your stuff looks great.



Granna4679 said:


> Finished another Feliz Sunday night.  I love the fabrics...they just seem so happy!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to say....I didn't want to spend the money right now on a serger so I went and bought a rolled hem foot for my sewing machine and played around with it tonight.  I need to practice some more but I think I got it!!!
> Can't wait to try it out on something other than scraps...I have tons of ruffles to do in the next few weeks so I better get busy.



I love it.  I am working on my second Feliz, the first with ruffles, did you curve the ruffles (following the curve of the hemline)  also, are your ruffles about 1.5x or 2x the width of the back panel?


----------



## kymmyk13

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I've not posted any of my creations before.  Here are some things I made for last year's WDW trip:
> 
> My DS5 modeling his t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD7 modeling her t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shirt for a friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for more friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids in front of nativity at HS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie Hollow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids with Cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids with Mickey and Pluto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Shot at AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids at MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some up close shots of clothes:



Ok this may sound stupid I am new to sewing and trying to fiquire things out. Are those Apliques and if how do you attach them?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

dance2874 said:


> My first Audrey skirt  I know the ruffles look a little crooked in the close up pic but they really arent. I should have taken the time to smooth them out before I took it  My model was less than enthusiastic tonight for my pictures too  I added some 'bling' to the skirt fabric and the Tink is an iron on with iron on 'bling' too.



Nice job!!  I have that same Tink material...bought it without a purpose for it, but an Audrey would be a great use for it!!  I love how you added the "bling" too!




Granna4679 said:


> Finished another Feliz Sunday night.  I love the fabrics...they just seem so happy!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to say....I didn't want to spend the money right now on a serger so I went and bought a rolled hem foot for my sewing machine and played around with it tonight.  I need to practice some more but I think I got it!!!
> Can't wait to try it out on something other than scraps...I have tons of ruffles to do in the next few weeks so I better get busy.



Very nice!!  I'm thinking about buying a rolled hem foot too.  The last time I got near them at the sewing shop the lady tried to sell me a Serger instead though...$16.99 vs. $1,600  Hmmmm, which purchase do you think DH would approve of?


----------



## livndisney

kymmyk13 said:


> Ok this may sound stupid I am new to sewing and trying to fiquire things out. Are those Apliques and if how do you attach them?



Nope not a stupid question.  Those are appliques and most applique(sew) them right to the fabric of the shirt. I think there is a tutorial in the links at the beginning of this thread that give more details. I can tell you when I do an applique I use my zig zag stitch around the edges of the design and then zig zag the design to the fabric of the outfit.


----------



## Granna4679

tricia said:


> I love it.  I am working on my second Feliz, the first with ruffles, did you curve the ruffles (following the curve of the hemline)  also, are your ruffles about 1.5x or 2x the width of the back panel?



Yes, I follow the curve but get them a tiny bit straighter across as I go up (does that make sense?) so the top one is almost straight across. 
I do my ruffles 2.1/2 x the width.  I like them really ruffly!!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Very nice!!  I'm thinking about buying a rolled hem foot too.  The last time I got near them at the sewing shop the lady tried to sell me a Serger instead though...$16.99 vs. $1,600  Hmmmm, which purchase do you think DH would approve of?



Wow...$1600 for a serger?  It must fix dinner for you too, huh?  Ha!  I paid $20 for 2 rolled hem feet in one package (a 4mm and a 6mm).  It is a little complicated at first and I still need to practice but it looks like it will be faster than hand turning and then maching stitching hundreds of hems on ruffles...LOL


----------



## kymmyk13

livndisney said:


> Nope not a stupid question.  Those are appliques and most applique(sew) them right to the fabric of the shirt. I think there is a tutorial in the links at the beginning of this thread that give more details. I can tell you when I do an applique I use my zig zag stitch around the edges of the design and then zig zag the design to the fabric of the outfit.



next question, where the best place to buy them, I have not seen them that big.


----------



## livndisney

kymmyk13 said:


> next question, where the best place to buy them, I have not seen them that big.



Joann Fabrics sells some larger patches. The ones shown are handmade. Many on here make our own appliques for our projects.

This is an example of what Joanns sells

http://www.joann.com/joann/search/s...erSearch1=Licensed Fablique&_requestid=106648


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Granna4679 said:


> Wow....you did a lot of shirts and appliques...they all look great.  I LOVE family pictures!!



Thanks!  I love your feliz too -- the fabrics are beautiful!  I need to get the pattern and try it out for DD.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

tricia said:


> You make quite an entrance, your stuff looks great.



Thanks!  I have been following this thread for about a year...love everything I see!!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

kymmyk13 said:


> Ok this may sound stupid I am new to sewing and trying to fiquire things out. Are those Apliques and if how do you attach them?



My appliques are done directly on the clothes using my embroidery machine.  I purchase a design then hook my laptop to my machine and do it!   My hoop is 5x7 so I can get a good sign design on most things.  I do have 6x10 hoop envy though!!



kymmyk13 said:


> next question, where the best place to buy them, I have not seen them that big.



I think you were asking about the patches but I will tell you that purchase the machine designs from etsy or ebay.     If you have any other questions, let me know!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

QUESTION

Has anyone ever made a girl's Star Wars costume?  She's talking Leia, not Ashoska (thankfully!) and in my browsing last night I couldn't come up with anything inspiring.  And it needs to be done in two weeks.  Thoughts about cheap ways to turn a cute bob into those buns would be helpful, too!

DD's just decided she wants to dress up for Star Wars weekend at Legoland 8/7-8/8.

Thanks!


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> Yes, I follow the curve but get them a tiny bit straighter across as I go up (does that make sense?) so the top one is almost straight across.
> I do my ruffles 2.1/2 x the width.  I like them really ruffly!!



I understand perfectly, thx.  I only had enough for the ruffles to be about 1.75 x the width, Hope it looks OK.  I will prob. get to sew them on tonight and I will see.


----------



## livndisney

Astro Orbiter said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Has anyone ever made a girl's Star Wars costume?  She's talking Leia, not Ashoska (thankfully!) and in my browsing last night I couldn't come up with anything inspiring.  And it needs to be done in two weeks.  Thoughts about cheap ways to turn a cute bob into those buns would be helpful, too!
> 
> DD's just decided she wants to dress up for Star Wars weekend at Legoland 8/7-8/8.
> 
> Thanks!



I made DD a Jedi outfit for SWW this year(Muslin halterback tunic with light robe).  Kristine made a Leia.  Maybe she will chime in.


----------



## thebeesknees

Double post


----------



## thebeesknees

Astro Orbiter said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Has anyone ever made a girl's Star Wars costume?  She's talking Leia, not Ashoska (thankfully!) and in my browsing last night I couldn't come up with anything inspiring.  And it needs to be done in two weeks.  Thoughts about cheap ways to turn a cute bob into those buns would be helpful, too!
> 
> DD's just decided she wants to dress up for Star Wars weekend at Legoland 8/7-8/8.
> 
> Thanks!



My friend's little girl has an ear-length bob and wanted to go as Leia last year for Halloween. She wound up using a gold headband and gluing the buns onto the headband. She stuffed a knee-high stocking with stuffing, tied it off and then glued it to the headband. It was not exactly  like Leia's hair in the movie, but it was pretty close and easy to put in and take out. They used a white sheet and cut it to fit like a robe and then tied it with a gold cord at the waist. Good luck! DS has requested a padawan outfit, so I'm currently looking at a pile of fabric and trying to figure out that light undershirt/tunic thing with no pattern.


----------



## visitingapril09

Granna4679 said:


> Finished another Feliz Sunday night.  I love the fabrics...they just seem so happy!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to say....I didn't want to spend the money right now on a serger so I went and bought a rolled hem foot for my sewing machine and played around with it tonight.  I need to practice some more but I think I got it!!!
> Can't wait to try it out on something other than scraps...I have tons of ruffles to do in the next few weeks so I better get busy.



Loving this one!!! So pretty.


----------



## Beka

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I've not posted any of my creations before.  Here are some things I made for last year's WDW trip:
> 
> Some up close shots of clothes:



Did you use a pattern for these?  If so, where did you get them?


----------



## princesskayla

NiniMorris said:


> Sorry...I was going to post earlier, but somehow missed it in my quote and forgot...it is really terrible getting old!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way she has taken to sewing.  She is at my house 5 or 6 nights a week sewing in my studio...because my machine is so much better than hers.  She is making a lot of money selling stuff that I am helping her make.  (no, that is not what I am bitter about...sort of) I guess what takes the cake is the embroidery stuff I make for her.  She posts them on HER site...saying she can make them customized in any font or color...and she undercuts MY price!  First of all, I cannot do them in any font because I don't know how...and frankly don't have the time to learn how!  Second...I only have one regular machine...so far I have not figured out how to make a dress without needing my regular machine at least once in the making...so, my evenings are spent doing her embroidery work instead of getting my dresses done for the trip coming up in 4 short months!
> 
> 
> Nini



I understand why you are upset - I have a friend that comes over to work on projects with me - we always end up working on her stuff and mine NEVER gets done. By the time she leaves I am ready to stop sewing and I have nothing done. It is so frustrating!!!

Have fun on your trip! 



desparatelydisney said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Haven't been on here in months but I have to get on the ball because we leave for WDW in a month and I have ZERO customs ready.
> 
> A Feliz question.....has anybody ever done a Feliz without the overdress.  I have started one because I didn't have enough fabric for the overdress & underdress but now I am pulling my hair out!
> 
> I have made linings for the bodice and attached the straps in the normal place but I am starting to get worried about it.  If anyone else has ever tried this, I would love to hear what you did and if it worked or not.
> 
> MMM



I am leaving in a a little over a month and I only have 4 customs done. I gotta get on the ball. I am not sure about the feliz question, my feliz is still in the book. I have not traced the pattern yet. However, I am almost finished with my first Imra - (of course, it was the friends dress from top - not mine, mine are still laying there, lifeless and unembroidered ) I just have to add the tons of rick rack and euro ruffles I finished. I will psot pictures soon - I have lots to share.




NaeNae said:


> I really don't remember where I got it, I've had it in my stash for awhile.  I only have Hancocks, Hobby Lobby and JoAnn's (I hardly ever go there) to buy fabric at so it probably came from one of those.



I got the blue/green Mickey fabric from Hancock. They do not have anymore at mine though - if any one has some to spare, I would appreciate it. I made matching family outfits for the 2008 trip. The strap came of my dress and I couldn't wear it to the parks as planned. Luckly, they all fit still (my daughters dress, it was kindof big) but I need to make a matching one for my 16 mo old.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Granna4679 said:


> Finished another Feliz Sunday night.  I love the fabrics...they just seem so happy!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to say....I didn't want to spend the money right now on a serger so I went and bought a rolled hem foot for my sewing machine and played around with it tonight.  I need to practice some more but I think I got it!!!
> Can't wait to try it out on something other than scraps...I have tons of ruffles to do in the next few weeks so I better get busy.



I love this, it just makes me happy to look at it!!!
Your stuff is always beautiful!!!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

thebeesknees said:


> My friend's little girl has an ear-length bob and wanted to go as Leia last year for Halloween. She wound up using a gold headband and gluing the buns onto the headband. She stuffed a knee-high stocking with stuffing, tied it off and then glued it to the headband. It was not exactly  like Leia's hair in the movie, but it was pretty close and easy to put in and take out. They used a white sheet and cut it to fit like a robe and then tied it with a gold cord at the waist. Good luck! DS has requested a padawan outfit, so I'm currently looking at a pile of fabric and trying to figure out that light undershirt/tunic thing with no pattern.



Great idea!  I hadn't thought about stockings!  I was going to try to repurpose a headband and/or some earmuffs.  I found a couple of patterns that I'm heading off to JoAnn's to see what they look like in person.  

DD had a 50s themed Brownie/dad bowling party two weeks ago - I made her a poodle skirt out of some 60" wide fabric.  (no seams!)  I goofed the waist opening, so ended up having to add a waistband to it to deal with the extra fabric.  The dog's actually a scottie with a gold cording leash.  The shirt we already had.  The neck scarf is the same fabric as the scottie (with a bit of gold cording sewn on), and the belt is a piece of thick webbing with velcro sewn on.  Underneath the skirt?  The Disney Store pink princess pettiskirt we bought three years ago.  (If anyone's wondering about the stars - I have a deal with my hubby that we don't post pics in public of the family)






Deb


----------



## erikawolf2004

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Family Shot at AK:



All of your stuff came out great!


----------



## bunny213

I don't have an embr. machine...I only have a sewing machine, but it does do zigzag....is there anywhere I can get patterns to use?   I've been using coloring books..and they work well -but I would love to have some patterns that have been already worked out.   Is there such a thing?  
   Someday (sigh) I may be able to get a better machine, but not yet.  I so enjoy seeing what every one is doing...please keep posting the pictures.  You give me such inspiration.
  Also..I have a computer, but not a printer..are the patterns that everyone uses (like the bowling shirt) also available in "hard copy"...or are they only for computer generation?  
  Thank you...Barb


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> Finished another Feliz Sunday night.  I love the fabrics...they just seem so happy!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to say....I didn't want to spend the money right now on a serger so I went and bought a rolled hem foot for my sewing machine and played around with it tonight.  I need to practice some more but I think I got it!!!
> Can't wait to try it out on something other than scraps...I have tons of ruffles to do in the next few weeks so I better get busy.



Love this, sooo pretty!!



dance2874 said:


> My first Audrey skirt  I know the ruffles look a little crooked in the close up pic but they really arent. I should have taken the time to smooth them out before I took it  My model was less than enthusiastic tonight for my pictures too  I added some 'bling' to the skirt fabric and the Tink is an iron on with iron on 'bling' too.




Great job.  I love the colors!!


----------



## peachygreen

princesskayla said:


> I got the blue/green Mickey fabric from Hancock. They do not have anymore at mine though - if any one has some to spare, I would appreciate it. I made matching family outfits for the 2008 trip. The strap came of my dress and I couldn't wear it to the parks as planned. Luckly, they all fit still (my daughters dress, it was kindof big) but I need to make a matching one for my 16 mo old.



How much are you looking for?  I might have some to spare.  I'll have to check at home.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Hi everyone! I am new to Dis Boards and I myself am a sewer too! I am so glad to have found this thread and everyone's work is WONDERFUL! I just wanted to share a few of my things


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mackenzie'smommy said:


> hi everyone! I am new to dis boards and i myself am a sewer too! I am so glad to have found this thread and everyone's work is wonderful! I just wanted to share a few of my things



cute cute cute!!


----------



## ellenbenny

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to Dis Boards and I myself am a sewer too! I am so glad to have found this thread and everyone's work is WONDERFUL! I just wanted to share a few of my things



All so cute!


----------



## NiniMorris

Why can't seemingly grown adults get along?  They are siblings.  They are in their late 20's and early 30's.  They are acting like 2 year olds!  I cannot believe the fighting that is going on about hosting a birthday party!

I finally had to pull mean Mom and send them all to their room and tell them no more discussion until they can promise to play nice!


Nini


----------



## dance2874

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I've not posted any of my creations before.  Here are some things I made for last year's WDW trip:
> 
> My DS5 modeling his t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids in front of nativity at HS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie Hollow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids with Cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids with Mickey and Pluto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Shot at AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids at MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some up close shots of clothes:


Great job- thses are all so cute!



Granna4679 said:


> Finished another Feliz Sunday night.  I love the fabrics...they just seem so happy!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to say....I didn't want to spend the money right now on a serger so I went and bought a rolled hem foot for my sewing machine and played around with it tonight.  I need to practice some more but I think I got it!!!
> Can't wait to try it out on something other than scraps...I have tons of ruffles to do in the next few weeks so I better get busy.


I love the pattern/print on these fabrics, adorable!



Astro Orbiter said:


> DD had a 50s themed Brownie/dad bowling party two weeks ago - I made her a poodle skirt out of some 60" wide fabric.  (no seams!)  I goofed the waist opening, so ended up having to add a waistband to it to deal with the extra fabric.  The dog's actually a scottie with a gold cording leash.  The shirt we already had.  The neck scarf is the same fabric as the scottie (with a bit of gold cording sewn on), and the belt is a piece of thick webbing with velcro sewn on.  Underneath the skirt?  The Disney Store pink princess pettiskirt we bought three years ago.  (If anyone's wondering about the stars - I have a deal with my hubby that we don't post pics in public of the family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deb


I love that!



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to Dis Boards and I myself am a sewer too! I am so glad to have found this thread and everyone's work is WONDERFUL! I just wanted to share a few of my things


Cute- Love the pirate Mickey!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Granna4679 said:


> Finished another Feliz Sunday night.  I love the fabrics...they just seem so happy!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to say....I didn't want to spend the money right now on a serger so I went and bought a rolled hem foot for my sewing machine and played around with it tonight.  I need to practice some more but I think I got it!!!
> Can't wait to try it out on something other than scraps...I have tons of ruffles to do in the next few weeks so I better get busy.



Love this too!  


I will say that I bought my patterns from youcanmakethis.com.  I bought Carla's easy fit pants for toddlers and the tweens.  I have three kids so I figure I can start with those.  I need to go see what fabric I want to start with too.  Maybe something for the next holiday - Halloween bottoms for DD4 to wear to school.


----------



## LKD

Popping in really quick (Have to clean the bathroom) to ask a question,

Also I need help XD

I'm stuck on my cousin's TIana skirt. I seriously never want to sew another petal or applique anything ever again! 
Anyways, I tried sewing the petals on the waistband of the skirt but for one thing, there are the 2 layers of the skirt, the elastic, and the petals are 2 layers of taffeta and pleated in some areas, my machine can't go through so much bulk!
I had managed to get 3 sewn on but the needle broke  then I noticed that it didn't stretch..so I tore them off and now I dunno if to sew them on a separate waistband which will close with hook and eyes. 
Do you think It'll be too bulky? Any one have any other ideas?

Here's how I have it pleated and on the waistband I'm thinking of putting it on,
sorry that it's backwards!


----------



## dancer_mom

> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally avoid applique on knits because I have a harder time with them.  Make sure you use a ballpoint needle -- that is of utmost importance.  I think I had better luck using two sheets of tear away stabilizer as well, but my sewing machine sometimes likes to eat my fabric so it may just be my machine that is the problem.  Also, If I'm doing something more detailed like the shirts pictured here I applique onto cotton fabric first and then just applique around the edges onto the knit (these aren't overly detailed, but it was surely easier to do things like the eyes and stripes on the candy cane on regular cotton rather than doing it all on the knit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping someone experienced answers your question as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip about appliqueing to cotton firt and then to shirt - that might work... also thanks for the tip about the ballpoing needle. I think I am just going to give it a shot and see what happens....
> 
> Anyone else have tips for doing applique on knits?
Click to expand...


----------



## ellenbenny

LKD said:


> Popping in really quick (Have to clean the bathroom) to ask a question,
> 
> Also I need help XD
> 
> I'm stuck on my cousin's TIana skirt. I seriously never want to sew another petal or applique anything ever again!
> Anyways, I tried sewing the petals on the waistband of the skirt but for one thing, there are the 2 layers of the skirt, the elastic, and the petals are 2 layers of taffeta and pleated in some areas, my machine can't go through so much bulk!
> I had managed to get 3 sewn on but the needle broke  then I noticed that it didn't stretch..so I tore them off and now I dunno if to sew them on a separate waistband which will close with hook and eyes.
> Do you think It'll be too bulky? Any one have any other ideas?
> 
> Here's how I have it pleated and on the waistband I'm thinking of putting it on,
> sorry that it's backwards!



I doubt that I can explain my idea very well, but if you were to sew the 2 skirt layers together before putting any elastic in, right side of top skirt to wrong side of underskirt, then flip top skirt to outside, then make a casing for the elastic between the 2 skirt layers?


----------



## jeniamt

Signing off for a couple of weeks.  We leave tomorrow for Maine and we do not have internet at our cabin.  

I will try to lurk from my iphone from time to time when we go into town and I can hopefully get a signal.  I am really going to miss you guys, I think I am already feeling a little withdrawal!  I usually take my sewing machine with a few projects that I have previously cut and just need to sew but with 4 kids, DH and dog, there isn't any room left!  I am bringing unfinished felt Christmas stockings for both DD4 and DS1.  Its all hand sewing and I really need to get them done.  The poor girl is 4 years old for goodness sake and her stocking has been about 75% done for the last 4 Christmases!!!  I started the darn thing while I was pregnant with her.  I learned my lesson because when it came to choosing DS1s stocking, I specifically looked for a kit that didn't include a lot of beading and sequins.  Sad hugh?  Poor 4th baby!

Talk to you all again in about 3 weeks!


----------



## Disneymom1218

jeniamt said:


> Signing off for a couple of weeks.  We leave tomorrow for Maine and we do not have internet at our cabin.
> 
> I will try to lurk from my iphone from time to time when we go into town and I can hopefully get a signal.  I am really going to miss you guys, I think I am already feeling a little withdrawal!  I usually take my sewing machine with a few projects that I have previously cut and just need to sew but with 4 kids, DH and dog, there isn't any room left!  I am bringing unfinished felt Christmas stockings for both DD4 and DS1.  Its all hand sewing and I really need to get them done.  The poor girl is 4 years old for goodness sake and her stocking has been about 75% done for the last 4 Christmases!!!  I started the darn thing while I was pregnant with her.  I learned my lesson because when it came to choosing DS1s stocking, I specifically looked for a kit that didn't include a lot of beading and sequins.  Sad hugh?  Poor 4th baby!
> 
> Talk to you all again in about 3 weeks!



have a safe and fun trip neighbor.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Beka said:


> Did you use a pattern for these?  If so, where did you get them?



Thanks!  I got some from ebay and some from Etsy.  If you will let me know which ones you want, pm me and I'll try to find them for you.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> All of your stuff came out great!



Thanks!!   I had just gotten the machine and went a little nuts on appliques!



dance2874 said:


> Great job- thses are all so cute!



Thank you!


----------



## Granna4679

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to Dis Boards and I myself am a sewer too! I am so glad to have found this thread and everyone's work is WONDERFUL! I just wanted to share a few of my things



These are all so adorable.  I especially love Minnie as Tink.  How cute!



jeniamt said:


> Signing off for a couple of weeks.  We leave tomorrow for Maine and we do not have internet at our cabin.
> 
> I will try to lurk from my iphone from time to time when we go into town and I can hopefully get a signal.  I am really going to miss you guys, I think I am already feeling a little withdrawal!  I usually take my sewing machine with a few projects that I have previously cut and just need to sew but with 4 kids, DH and dog, there isn't any room left!  I am bringing unfinished felt Christmas stockings for both DD4 and DS1.  Its all hand sewing and I really need to get them done.  The poor girl is 4 years old for goodness sake and her stocking has been about 75% done for the last 4 Christmases!!!  I started the darn thing while I was pregnant with her.  I learned my lesson because when it came to choosing DS1s stocking, I specifically looked for a kit that didn't include a lot of beading and sequins.  Sad hugh?  Poor 4th baby!
> 
> Talk to you all again in about 3 weeks!



Have a great trip!!


----------



## mom2OandE

Granna4679 said:


> Finished another Feliz Sunday night.  I love the fabrics...they just seem so happy!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to say....I didn't want to spend the money right now on a serger so I went and bought a rolled hem foot for my sewing machine and played around with it tonight.  I need to practice some more but I think I got it!!!
> Can't wait to try it out on something other than scraps...I have tons of ruffles to do in the next few weeks so I better get busy.



That's stunning!  You did an amazing job!  I have been going over and over in my mind what I want to do for dd's dress for the VMCP.  You are definatly inspiring!


----------



## mom2OandE

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to Dis Boards and I myself am a sewer too! I am so glad to have found this thread and everyone's work is WONDERFUL! I just wanted to share a few of my things



It all looks wonderful!  I love the Buzz set!


----------



## RMAMom

Where do you all buy your stabilizer from? I've been buying it a little at a time from JoAnns but I am guessing it would be cheaper online, in bulk.
I checked the bookmarks but I didn't see anything on stabilizers.


----------



## princesskayla

peachygreen said:


> How much are you looking for?  I might have some to spare.  I'll have to check at home.



Thanks so much!! I only need a 1/2 a yard. I bought all they had when I made my family outfits and used it all. Dresses for my size take alot of fabric!



Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to Dis Boards and I myself am a sewer too! I am so glad to have found this thread and everyone's work is WONDERFUL! I just wanted to share a few of my things



Very nice. Welcome!


----------



## ConnieB

Since the hopes of getting an embroidery machine are slim, I want to start trying to use my regular sewing machine to do some machine applique.   I know I've read on here about putting stablizer underneath.    I was thinking of getting a bolt of it with Joann's sale, but I'm not sure which kind to get.   

The ones that are on sale are:  

Sulky Totally Stable Stabilizer 
Sulky Solvy Water Soluble 
Sulky Tear Away 

Are any of these the ones I want....if not, what do I want?  

Thanks!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

So I want to make  my parents a photo/memory quilt for Christmas, but being a beginner quilter I need step by step instructions, or else it would be totally wonky I'm sure. I like the Smilin' Daisies Quilt on YCMT but it is smaller than what I'd like. Does anyone have a link to a similar pattern, but larger? Thanks!


----------



## NiniMorris

MyDisneyTrio said:


> So I want to make  my parents a photo/memory quilt for Christmas, but being a beginner quilter I need step by step instructions, or else it would be totally wonky I'm sure. I like the Smilin' Daisies Quilt on YCMT but it is smaller than what I'd like. Does anyone have a link to a similar pattern, but larger? Thanks!



By smaller...do you mean the size of the squares are too small...or the over all size is too small?

Either way it is easy to remedy....you can increase the number of squares...or increase the size of the square.  Both are relatively easy to do with just a bit of thought...and a little math.  I usually use a piece of graph paper to roughly lay it out...and then have fun!


Let me know if you need anything else.


Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> Where do you all buy your stabilizer from? I've been buying it a little at a time from JoAnns but I am guessing it would be cheaper online, in bulk.
> I checked the bookmarks but I didn't see anything on stabilizers.



I always get mine at Joann's when it is half off....and yes, I know I could save money if I got it somewhere else.  I bought a bunch at the Marathon booth at the sewing/quilting Expo when it came to Atlanta.  I know they sell it online as well.  I like getting the ones that are already cut to my hoop size (actually a little bigger) it really isn't as expensive as I thought it would be.  I think I bought a pack of 100...and it lasted me a couple of months...next time I will get a few more packs....

I know Floriani sells their stabilizers online as well...I haven't checked the prices yet...

I know...I'm not much help....


Nini


----------



## 2cutekidz

ConnieB said:


> Since the hopes of getting an embroidery machine are slim, I want to start trying to use my regular sewing machine to do some machine applique.   I know I've read on here about putting stablizer underneath.    I was thinking of getting a bolt of it with Joann's sale, but I'm not sure which kind to get.
> 
> The ones that are on sale are:
> 
> Sulky Totally Stable Stabilizer
> Sulky Solvy Water Soluble
> Sulky Tear Away
> 
> Are any of these the ones I want....if not, what do I want?
> 
> Thanks!



Hmmm...I buy mine from the notions wall at Joanns.  It's a tear away - I think "Totally Stable, Iron-On, Tear Away".  LOL!  Do they have that by the bolt??


----------



## WyomingMomof6

So much cute stuff lately!  I am getting so excited for my trip.  



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I've not posted any of my creations before.  Here are some things I made for last year's WDW trip:
> 
> My DS5 modeling his t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD7 modeling her t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie Hollow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids with Cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids with Mickey and Pluto:



So cute!



Granna4679 said:


> Finished another Feliz Sunday night.  I love the fabrics...they just seem so happy!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to say....I didn't want to spend the money right now on a serger so I went and bought a rolled hem foot for my sewing machine and played around with it tonight.  I need to practice some more but I think I got it!!!
> Can't wait to try it out on something other than scraps...I have tons of ruffles to do in the next few weeks so I better get busy.



I love that!  I bought some really cute back-to-school fabric and am "thinking" of trying a Felix.  However, this pattern scares me and I don't want to ruin the fabric.  Make sense?



SUZI said:


> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute! The Audrey skirt is becoming one of my favorites. I have 2 questions
> 1. Many posts mention this is a pattern that Lisa created. Does Lisa sell this pattern at certain site?
> 2. *Eyore4ever*  I really like how you used a piece of the skirt fabric for the center of your shirt.  I don't know how to embroider, but what you did seems like something that can be done on a regular machine. Is it simple?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dance2874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first Audrey skirt  I know the ruffles look a little crooked in the close up pic but they really arent. I should have taken the time to smooth them out before I took it  My model was less than enthusiastic tonight for my pictures too  I added some 'bling' to the skirt fabric and the Tink is an iron on with iron on 'bling' too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love the audrey skirts too!  I need to get busy with back to school stuff so I can focus on my Disney trip!
Click to expand...


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I splurged and booked a reservation at CRT after Alexa's BBB appointment our first day.  Now I HAVE to make a Cinderella dress.  Do you think the Precious dress without the collar and a fuller skirt would be a good choice.  It has to have puffed sleeves.

Also has anyone ever tried to make a long sleeved shirt with the bowling shirt pattern?  Alexa and Connor are going to be Jessie and Woody for for  MNNSHP.  I guess I could make do with a short-sleeved shirt.  Finding checked fabric might be the bigger challenge.  I bought some cow-print fabric the other day for Jessie's jeans and Woody's vest.  Living in Wyoming, my kids have cowboy boots.  Packing cowboy hats might be another problem,  hmm.  Maybe they could just wear them on the plane!


----------



## NiniMorris

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I splurged and booked a reservation at CRT after Alexa's BBB appointment our first day.  Now I HAVE to make a Cinderella dress.  Do you think the Precious dress without the collar and a fuller skirt would be a good choice.  It has to have puffed sleeves.
> 
> Also has anyone ever tried to make a love sleeved shirt with the bowling shirt pattern?  Alexa and Connor are going to be Jessie and Woody for for  MNNSHP.  I guess I could make do with a short-sleeved shirt.  Finding checked fabric might be the bigger challenge.  I bought some cow-print fabric the other day for Jessie's jeans and Woody's vest.  Living in Wyoming, my kids have cowboy boots.  Packing cowboy hats might be another problem,  hmm.  Maybe they could just wear them on the plane!



Can't help on the bowling shirt....but making the Precious dress without the collar is the route I am going with the Cinderella dress.  I am using the info Carla C has on her blog to 'princesify' the dress (her instructions are for the Simply Sweet, but they will work on any gathered skirt)  Someone posted a picture of how they did the Cinderella with the Precious...with Cinderella's pumpkin coach embroidered on it....that is what I am CASE-ing for mine....


Nini


----------



## ConnieB

livndisney said:


> Ok I have offically lost my mind.....
> 
> I have been staring at this word too long!
> 
> is it home school or homeschool? Even Google doesn't know LOL



Both are acceptable....but you'll find that there are certain groups that prefer one or the other for various reason.  And sometimes not much grace is given when your preference and their preference are different, lol.  

I personally prefer homeschool, but it's probbly because way back when we started (lordy, 14 years ago!) that's how I always saw it.   Over the years it has also held to our family style....our home and school are definitely one and the same.   There is no separation for us, lol.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

NiniMorris said:


> Can't help on the bowling shirt....but making the Precious dress without the collar is the route I am going with the Cinderella dress.  I am using the info Carla C has on her blog to 'princesify' the dress (her instructions are for the Simply Sweet, but they will work on any gathered skirt)  Someone posted a picture of how they did the Cinderella with the Precious...with Cinderella's pumpkin coach embroidered on it....that is what I am CASE-ing for mine....
> 
> 
> Nini



I wish I had an embroidery machine so I could put the coach on it too.  I saw that dress and it was so beautiful.  Is there a link to Carla's blog on ycmt?


----------



## ConnieB

livndisney said:


> Microsoft is making me crazy.  If I type in homeschool it tells me it is wrong. But if I type in homeschooling it is correct.



Just add homeschool to your dictionary....next time it tells you it's wrong, right click and choose "add to dictionary".  Never again will it contradict you, lol.  

hint....same thing with Disboutique, lol.  MY dictionary says it is a real word.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I found it.  I just searched for "Scientific Seamstress" and it popped right up!


----------



## ConnieB

squirrel said:


> I spent 4 hrs on the phone between Dell and Adobe, trying to figure out what is wrong with the laptop.  Adobe can't help me anymore as I don't have the serial # to register the software.  I will never get the serial # as Dell forgot to send me the disks for the software.  I now have to wait and see if the supervisor at Dell calls me tomorrow about replacing the software disks so that I can get then talk to Adobe and see if it's a software problem.
> 
> I had to scream and yell at the person at Dell that tried to tell me that I received a trial version of the software that I know I purchased extra for.  I have one month left to figure out what exactly is causing the software to stop working, after that then the warrenty is up through Dell.



Keep pushing your matter higher, asking to speak to supervisors when the CSR you're talking to gives you the "there is nothing more we can do" line.  My husband is the IT Manager for his company and used Dell for years, but about 2 years ago dropped them (thus they lost a half million $ account) because their service policies have degraded so badly.  They used to be wonderful, now their tactics (according to DH) are to keep delaying you until you give up (or in your case until the warranty expires, and they will STOP completely if you're a day over that warranty).  

So....keep pushing.....DH found that the only way he got results was as the "squeaky wheel"....but when it came time to upgrade his company he decided he didn't like squeaking, lol...so he cancelled.  They called him for MONTHS to try to get him to reconsider, and each time he told them (always a different sales person calling) the reason why he cancelled, he says they always got quiet for a minute and then asked for details so they could "get their boss in on this problem and fix it".  Never heard back from the same salesmen, lol....nor from the boss.    

DH predicts that Dell will be out of business in the next several years....that their reputation is all that is riding them through right now as people are buying because the name "Dell" is still thought to be quality.   But as more and more people learn, it isn't going to keep them going.   

DOn't mean to be a downer, just warning you and others.....and letting you know to not let them do their delay "we need the research this and get back to you soon".   Call every day and tell them you expect them to call you back with a fix the next day.   Push.


----------



## ncmomof2

I am trying to make a patchwork dress with all the different fabrics like some of you have done.  I am doing pretty well but I was wondering if anyone had any fabrics from Monster's Inc, Incredibles, Lilo and Stitch, 101 Dalmations or Wall E.  Or any other older disney fabrics.  I just need a 6X7 square.  Just PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## ConnieB

bunny213 said:


> I don't have an embr. machine...I only have a sewing machine, but it does do zigzag....is there anywhere I can get patterns to use?   I've been using coloring books..and they work well -but I would love to have some patterns that have been already worked out.   Is there such a thing?
> Someday (sigh) I may be able to get a better machine, but not yet.  I so enjoy seeing what every one is doing...please keep posting the pictures.  You give me such inspiration.
> Also..I have a computer, but not a printer..are the patterns that everyone uses (like the bowling shirt) also available in "hard copy"...or are they only for computer generation?
> Thank you...Barb



If you have a Kinkos or Staples (and probably other office supply stores too) nearby you can take your computer file on a disk and they will print it out for you.  Call around for rates since some charge extra and some charge the same as copies (meaning pennies a page).   

Or...find a friend, bake a batch of cookies and use their printer, lol.  That's what I did when my printer died and we waited for the replacement to arrive.


----------



## bunny213

ConnieB said:


> If you have a Kinkos or Staples (and probably other office supply stores too) nearby you can take your computer file on a disk and they will print it out for you.  Call around for rates since some charge extra and some charge the same as copies (meaning pennies a page).
> 
> Or...find a friend, bake a batch of cookies and use their printer, lol.  That's what I did when my printer died and we waited for the replacement to arrive.



thank you....I guess my biggest problem is that I'm computer illerate...I guess I need to find someone to help me through the process of getting on a computer file..        Barb


----------



## ConnieB

2cutekidz said:


> Hmmm...I buy mine from the notions wall at Joanns.  It's a tear away - I think "Totally Stable, Iron-On, Tear Away".  LOL!  Do they have that by the bolt??



The Sulky Tear-Easy Stabilizer is 20" x 25 yards is on sale for $29.99 right now online  

I'm going to Joann's later today to see if stabilizer on bolt is also on sale in store, because I can then get an additional 15% off because I have an educator discount.  

But....if it's not on sale at the store, I'll use coupon code ECD205 to get free shipping (through 7/26) with no minimum purchase required.  

Regular price for the bolt is $49.99, so it's 40% off.


----------



## ConnieB

bunny213 said:


> thank you....I guess my biggest problem is that I'm computer illerate...I guess I need to find someone to help me through the process of getting on a computer file..        Barb



I'd try to walk you through it but so much depends on what programs you alreayd have on your computer, whether you even have a burning CD/DVD drive or not, etc.  But....ask any teenager and I'm sure they'd be happy to show you how.  If you don't have a CD burner you can buy a "thumbdrive" for about $10 to use to copy things from your computer and take to the store.  

Or...if your computer is a laptop, just take it down there and they should be able to help you, lol.   

Seriously though, once you've been shown how to copy files to a disk or a thumbdrive, it's literally a minute long process, so well worth learning so you can use all the wonderful computer patterns.  

If it still seems to much for you.....I believe I read on Carla C's website that she's coming out with her patterns as a physical product, so you might look to see if she's got the one you want out yet.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Project for the day ----- wrench roll-ups for FIL.  Has anyone made them? I am using basic construction instructions from crayon rollups just bigger. I'll let you know how I did.


----------



## Granna4679

jenshell75 said:


> OH WOW that is absolutely stunning!!!!!!!  May I ask where you got that material, I live in Australia and we have very little Disney Material and what we have got is YUCKY I think I need to purchase on line and ship to Australia.





hudsonsinaf said:


> I LOVE this dress!!!!!  This is definitely one I need to put in my CASE one day file.  Where in the world did you get that fabric???  It is fabulous!





tricia said:


> I love it.  I am working on my second Feliz, the first with ruffles, did you curve the ruffles (following the curve of the hemline)  also, are your ruffles about 1.5x or 2x the width of the back panel?





Diz-Mommy said:


> Very nice!!  I'm thinking about buying a rolled hem foot too.  The last time I got near them at the sewing shop the lady tried to sell me a Serger instead though...$16.99 vs. $1,600  Hmmmm, which purchase do you think DH would approve of?





MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Thanks!  I love your feliz too -- the fabrics are beautiful!  I need to get the pattern and try it out for DD.





visitingapril09 said:


> Loving this one!!! So pretty.





erikawolf2004 said:


> I love this, it just makes me happy to look at it!!!
> Your stuff is always beautiful!!!





ellenbenny said:


> Love this, sooo pretty!!





dance2874 said:


> I love the pattern/print on these fabrics, adorable!





DisneyLaura said:


> Love this too!
> 
> 
> I will say that I bought my patterns from youcanmakethis.com.  I bought Carla's easy fit pants for toddlers and the tweens.  I have three kids so I figure I can start with those.  I need to go see what fabric I want to start with too.  Maybe something for the next holiday - Halloween bottoms for DD4 to wear to school.





mom2OandE said:


> That's stunning!  You did an amazing job!  I have been going over and over in my mind what I want to do for dd's dress for the VMCP.  You are definatly inspiring!





WyomingMomof6 said:


> I love that!  I bought some really cute back-to-school fabric and am "thinking" of trying a Felix.  However, this pattern scares me and I don't want to ruin the fabric.  Make sense?



Thank you for all of the compliments on the Feliz.  Two in a row was quite a challenge.  I feel like the "ruffle" queen!!  However, I am loving my rolled hem foot that I bought a couple days ago.  It is working out great on the dress I started last night.  Now I am off to do 3 hand appliqued Vidas in a row!!  Wish me luck!!


----------



## wbarkhur

Ok probably an odd question, but I just started sewing a while ago, so far have made a few bags, some pillowcase type tops, twirl skirts, and a  couple faith tops (YCMT), so I decided to push my sewing skills and decided that I want to make my girls feliz dresses for MVMCP.  (because the other 70 or so outfits/shirts I have planned wont be enough to try and get done lol) 

Searched for christmas fabric and found some really cute fabric, but it is flannel, 100% cotton (not sure if that matters or not).  This was really the only thing I have found so far.  I really like the print, but not sure if I can use it, is it possible?  

When do christmas fabrics generally start coming out?   I live in the middle of nowhere in WY, so I have to do most of my fabric shopping on-line, and am not seeing much out yet. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## i12go2wdw

I have a question about t-shirts but first I want to thank you all for this thread. I have always been a sewer but you bunch of people have really made it a part of who I am. I LOVE how it feels to finish something and look at it and know that it was just flat fabric before and that something creative in me made it something my 7 year old will love. It is all of you that has given me "permisssion" and really encouragement to do that. 
THANK YOU
Also, I have made a real life friend here too, well we are planning to meet early next week (Hi Alison). We realized we are from the same area of BC (that is in Canada), and through pming eachother we have discovered we have friends in common, and our husbands have even worked togeth. And it took this forum for us to discover each other. 
If ever you feel like the Disboutique is just about sewing know that you might be really touching the life of some lurker out there.

OK enough mushy stuff,
I want to make matching t-shirts for our family's trip but I look like death warmed over in a t-shirt neck. Have any of you had any luck in altering a t-shirt neckline?

Thanks,
Christine


----------



## kidneygirl

I don't post very often, but we are planning another Disney trip in May 2011!!  So, I'm constantly stalking this thread for ideas.  DD will most likely fit in all of the outfits I made for her last year, but I'm determined to make her all new ones and probably a few things for DS.  

I was showing my niece a few of the outfits I had made DD for our trip last December and she asked if I'd make her a dress.  This shocked me because she has never liked wearing dresses (even as an infant!).  She is 13 and would like some kind of strappy dress/sundress.  She wants to keep it simple...she specifically asked for no zippers and no shirring, though.  She wears a women's size 4 or 6 and is about 5' 6".  She is also a swimmer so she has broad shoulders (and muscle tone to die for!).  Any suggestions for dress patterns?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

On a difficulty level...what would most of you say a Feliz is?


----------



## ellenbenny

kidneygirl said:


> I don't post very often, but we are planning another Disney trip in May 2011!!  So, I'm constantly stalking this thread for ideas.  DD will most likely fit in all of the outfits I made for her last year, but I'm determined to make her all new ones and probably a few things for DS.
> 
> I was showing my niece a few of the outfits I had made DD for our trip last December and she asked if I'd make her a dress.  This shocked me because she has never liked wearing dresses (even as an infant!).  She is 13 and would like some kind of strappy dress/sundress.  She wants to keep it simple...she specifically asked for no zippers and no shirring, though.  She wears a women's size 4 or 6 and is about 5' 6".  She is also a swimmer so she has broad shoulders (and muscle tone to die for!).  Any suggestions for dress patterns?



What about the Cathy/Marlo top from Sis Boom?  Quite simple and comes in child (Cathy) or adult (Marlo) sizes, available on youcanmakethis.com.

It isn't strappy but still a sleeveless dress, not sure if that would work?


----------



## RMAMom

Granna4679 said:


> Thank you for all of the compliments on the Feliz.  Two in a row was quite a challenge.  I feel like the "ruffle" queen!!  However, I am loving my rolled hem foot that I bought a couple days ago.  It is working out great on the dress I started last night.  Now I am off to do 3 hand appliqued Vidas in a row!!  Wish me luck!!



I can't wait to see them!!!


Thanks everyone for your help with the stabilizer. 
Nini, I really like the idea of buying it to fit the hoop that really appeals to my lazy side that is always looking for a shortcut. 
 I think I'm going to order it at Joanns at the 40% off with the free shipping code. $29.99 is in my budget!


----------



## ncmomof2

I have finally started sewing for our trip!  I have 14 dresses to make and we leave at the end of Sept.  For some reason I was having trouble getting started.  Here is number one for a day at Magic Kingdom and dinner at Ohana.   And of course one of Heather's great appliques!






And the all important twirl factor:


----------



## asktriplets

Hey All.
I'm a long time lurker here...just wanted to let you all know that  Joann Fabrics  is now carrying the Alexander Henry "You and Me" fabric...it's the print that looks like the Small World kids (if you don't know what I'm talking about, just do a quick search and you'll find a picture).

I ended up buying 4 yards of it, even though my girls are too old (and certainly will be next time we go down to WDW!!)...I just couldn't help myself!   If nothing else, I think they'll be willing to wear a tshirt with an applique using this fabric.  Now I just have to figure out how to use the other 3.5 yards.


----------



## masonite

wbarkhur said:


> Ok probably an odd question, but I just started sewing a while ago, so far have made a few bags, some pillowcase type tops, twirl skirts, and a  couple faith tops (YCMT), so I decided to push my sewing skills and decided that I want to make my girls feliz dresses for MVMCP.  (because the other 70 or so outfits/shirts I have planned wont be enough to try and get done lol)
> 
> Searched for christmas fabric and found some really cute fabric, but it is flannel, 100% cotton (not sure if that matters or not).  This was really the only thing I have found so far.  I really like the print, but not sure if I can use it, is it possible?
> 
> When do christmas fabrics generally start coming out?   I live in the middle of nowhere in WY, so I have to do most of my fabric shopping on-line, and am not seeing much out yet. Thanks again for all your help.



I wouldn't use flannel, that's just me though.  Christmas prints are already starting to come out.  I know that some of my quilt shops are starting to get them in.  I think Riley Blake [one of my faves], has a christmas line out, that has some super cute prints!!!


----------



## dance2874

asktriplets said:


> Hey All.
> I'm a long time lurker here...just wanted to let you all know that  Joann Fabrics  is now carrying the Alexander Henry "You and Me" fabric...it's the print that looks like the Small World kids (if you don't know what I'm talking about, just do a quick search and you'll find a picture).


My Joanns never had it so I special ordered it last week (thanks to whoever it was who posted the item # needed) and it came in yesterday so I picked up up today. So cute! Cant wait to sew with it this weekend!!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Project for the day ----- wrench roll-ups for FIL.  Has anyone made them? I am using basic construction instructions from crayon rollups just bigger. I'll let you know how I did.



I can not wait to see your pictures.  This sounds like a great Christmas idea for all those hard to buy for men on my list.  Thanks for the idea.  Do you mind if I steal it?????


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally started sewing for our trip!  I have 14 dresses to make and we leave at the end of Sept.  For some reason I was having trouble getting started.  Here is number one for a day at Magic Kingdom and dinner at Ohana.   And of course one of Heather's great appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the all important twirl factor:



Very cute!

Does anyone know what the Epcot fabric is called?  Not the "Children around the world" but the one representing all the countries.


----------



## wbarkhur

masonite said:


> I wouldn't use flannel, that's just me though.  Christmas prints are already starting to come out.  I know that some of my quilt shops are starting to get them in.  I think Riley Blake [one of my faves], has a christmas line out, that has some super cute prints!!!



Riley Blake is the one I really like,  but on the site that we don't talk about, most of the sellers have it listed as a flannel, do you know if they have it listed wrong?  I would be soo happy if they did.


----------



## mom2OandE

ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally started sewing for our trip!  I have 14 dresses to make and we leave at the end of Sept.  For some reason I was having trouble getting started.  Here is number one for a day at Magic Kingdom and dinner at Ohana.   And of course one of Heather's great appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the all important twirl factor:



Beautiful!  I love it!


----------



## SUZI

ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally started sewing for our trip!  I have 14 dresses to make and we leave at the end of Sept.  For some reason I was having trouble getting started.  Here is number one for a day at Magic Kingdom and dinner at Ohana.   And of course one of Heather's great appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the all important twirl factor:



So cute! I love the twirling!  Is this pattern from YCMT?


----------



## 1st_trip4us

Made this Snow White set today for my 2 year old. She LOVES it! I am going to add some apple appliques to the white part of the skirt. 












Oops...need to clarify...I made the skirt. The shirt is actually from Walmart. It totally looks appliqued though. I LOVE it. So much that they only had it in a 2T when I first saw it. It runs small. I need a 3T or 4T and went to several Walmarts and had DH run to Walmarts and no one had it. I finally called Walmart customer service and someone told me what stores near me have this line of clothes. I was able to get the right size today. They also have Tinkerbell that looks appliqued like this. I'm going to embellish some jeans to match the Tink shirt. And other characters like Elmo and a few others I can't remember. Totally does not look like a Walmart $7 shirt.


----------



## erikawolf2004

wbarkhur said:


> Riley Blake is the one I really like,  but on the site that we don't talk about, most of the sellers have it listed as a flannel, do you know if they have it listed wrong?  I would be soo happy if they did.



I think it comes in both cotton and flannel.


----------



## erikawolf2004

1st_trip4us said:


> Made this Snow White set today for my 2 year old. She LOVES it! I am going to add some apple appliques to the white part of the skirt.



Very "Sweet"


----------



## erikawolf2004

ncmomof2 said:


> And the all important twirl factor:



Love that twirl factor!!!


----------



## dance2874

1st_trip4us said:


> Made this Snow White set today for my 2 year old. She LOVES it! I am going to add some apple appliques to the white part of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops...need to clarify...I made the skirt. The shirt is actually from Walmart. It totally looks appliqued though. I LOVE it. So much that they only had it in a 2T when I first saw it. It runs small. I need a 3T or 4T and went to several Walmarts and had DH run to Walmarts and no one had it. I finally called Walmart customer service and someone told me what stores near me have this line of clothes. I was able to get the right size today. They also have Tinkerbell that looks appliqued like this. I'm going to embellish some jeans to match the Tink shirt. And other characters like Elmo and a few others I can't remember. Totally does not look like a Walmart $7 shirt.



I cant believe that is a Walmart shirt! I may have to look to see how big those go! Cute skirt too!!


----------



## 1st_trip4us

dance2874 said:


> I cant believe that is a Walmart shirt! I may have to look to see how big those go! Cute skirt too!!



It's in the toddler section. I think 5T is the biggest. It runs very small. Gianna is a pretty standard 2T and she needs a 4T. The shirt has no stretch to it.


----------



## ncmomof2

SUZI said:


> So cute! I love the twirling!  Is this pattern from YCMT?



Thanks!  I did use a pattern for the bodice part, from Carla's Stripwork dress but everything else I just double.  So if the bottom of the bodice is 25in, then the first row is 50, the second 100 and the third 200.


----------



## lindsey

I finally made a simple dress with the purple princess fabric.  I still need to add a zipper (I have a hard time with button holes), and I need to stitch the trim


----------



## WyomingMomof6

1st_trip4us said:


> Made this Snow White set today for my 2 year old. She LOVES it! I am going to add some apple appliques to the white part of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops...need to clarify...I made the skirt. The shirt is actually from Walmart. It totally looks appliqued though. I LOVE it. So much that they only had it in a 2T when I first saw it. It runs small. I need a 3T or 4T and went to several Walmarts and had DH run to Walmarts and no one had it. I finally called Walmart customer service and someone told me what stores near me have this line of clothes. I was able to get the right size today. They also have Tinkerbell that looks appliqued like this. I'm going to embellish some jeans to match the Tink shirt. And other characters like Elmo and a few others I can't remember. Totally does not look like a Walmart $7 shirt.



Very cute!  That shirt does look appliqued.



lindsey said:


> I finally made a simple dress with the purple princess fabric.  I still need to add a zipper (I have a hard time with button holes), and I need to stitch the trim



You can never go wrong with a princess dress!  Very cute.


----------



## CruisinEars

We are back from visiting my mom and dad in AZ where I completed my first sewing project (the skirt I posted earlier). I was using my mom's sewing machine which is nicer than mine. I raided her fabric stash and found some really pretty batik. We decided to make the criss cross sundress. I got most of it done while there and I just finished it (actually I have one more topstitch seam to run) so here is the finished dress. We are really happy with how it turned out. She now wants me to make another one with Mickey type colors and polka dots for our Disney cruise.

Also, just have to share. I won an Amazon gift card from work today for $25. So, I ordered the ruffler foot for my machine. I am super excited to have a new toy to play with.


----------



## masonite

wbarkhur said:


> Riley Blake is the one I really like,  but on the site that we don't talk about, most of the sellers have it listed as a flannel, do you know if they have it listed wrong?  I would be soo happy if they did.



Riley Blake usually comes in both flannel and cotton----in the same line.  You should be able to find that same print in cotton!  Which one, I'm sure I can help you find it!


----------



## masonite

1st_trip4us said:


> Made this Snow White set today for my 2 year old. She LOVES it! I am going to add some apple appliques to the white part of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops...need to clarify...I made the skirt. The shirt is actually from Walmart. It totally looks appliqued though. I LOVE it. So much that they only had it in a 2T when I first saw it. It runs small. I need a 3T or 4T and went to several Walmarts and had DH run to Walmarts and no one had it. I finally called Walmart customer service and someone told me what stores near me have this line of clothes. I was able to get the right size today. They also have Tinkerbell that looks appliqued like this. I'm going to embellish some jeans to match the Tink shirt. And other characters like Elmo and a few others I can't remember. Totally does not look like a Walmart $7 shirt.




LOVE this!! I am going to have to look for this shirt! That would be cute with some embellished jeans!


----------



## NiniMorris

lindsey said:


> I finally made a simple dress with the purple princess fabric.  I still need to add a zipper (I have a hard time with button holes), and I need to stitch the trim



Beautiful...but I had rather do buttons and button holes than a zipper ANY DAY!!!


Nini


----------



## tnmom25

1st_trip4us said:


>



I MUST find one of these shirts in a size 5!!!  I totally thought you made it and the skirt is too cute!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

tnmom25 said:


> I MUST find one of these shirts in a size 5!!!  I totally thought you made it and the skirt is too cute!!!



First I have to say...the outfit is really really cute...

But I HAD to make a comment...isn't it funny how we are all willing to PAY for a shirt that looks like we MADE it!!!!!!


Nini


----------



## kimmylaj

dance2874 said:


> I cant believe that is a Walmart shirt! I may have to look to see how big those go! Cute skirt too!!



i got the same one in sears about a month ago and it is a regular size 4. it was in the 4-6X section.  they also had belle and tiana


----------



## tnmom25

NiniMorris said:


> First I have to say...the outfit is really really cute...
> 
> But I HAD to make a comment...isn't it funny how we are all willing to PAY for a shirt that looks like we MADE it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm thinking it will save me a LOT of time! LOL


----------



## Granna4679

wbarkhur said:


> Ok probably an odd question, but I just started sewing a while ago, so far have made a few bags, some pillowcase type tops, twirl skirts, and a  couple faith tops (YCMT), so I decided to push my sewing skills and decided that I want to make my girls feliz dresses for MVMCP.  (because the other 70 or so outfits/shirts I have planned wont be enough to try and get done lol)
> 
> Searched for christmas fabric and found some really cute fabric, but it is flannel, 100% cotton (not sure if that matters or not).  This was really the only thing I have found so far.  I really like the print, but not sure if I can use it, is it possible?
> 
> When do christmas fabrics generally start coming out?   I live in the middle of nowhere in WY, so I have to do most of my fabric shopping on-line, and am not seeing much out yet. Thanks again for all your help.



I wouldn't use flannel for the Feliz at all.  It is a double dress (underdress and overdress) and it is pretty heavy already.  Using flannel would make it even heavier.  If you add butt ruffles, I can't even imagine how heavy that would make it.  Simple cottons work best on it.  If you are having trouble finding Christmas fabric, try online at Fabric.com or Mary Jo's or Hancockfabrics.com.  They both have a pretty good inventory of Christmas fabrics.  



kidneygirl said:


> I don't post very often, but we are planning another Disney trip in May 2011!!  So, I'm constantly stalking this thread for ideas.  DD will most likely fit in all of the outfits I made for her last year, but I'm determined to make her all new ones and probably a few things for DS.
> 
> I was showing my niece a few of the outfits I had made DD for our trip last December and she asked if I'd make her a dress.  This shocked me because she has never liked wearing dresses (even as an infant!).  She is 13 and would like some kind of strappy dress/sundress.  She wants to keep it simple...she specifically asked for no zippers and no shirring, though.  She wears a women's size 4 or 6 and is about 5' 6".  She is also a swimmer so she has broad shoulders (and muscle tone to die for!).  Any suggestions for dress patterns?



I would try the Marlo or Megan top/dress from YCMT.  Very easy!!



Diz-Mommy said:


> On a difficulty level...what would most of you say a Feliz is?



I would say Medium.  However, if you are adding butt ruffles...maybe push that up to med-hard.  It really isn't hard.  It is just very time consuming with all the ruffling and placement of straps. It has quite a bit of topstitching too.  However, I was terrified to make it at first but I just finished 2 in a row (and even though I don't want to make another one right now)....it is still one of my all time favorite dresses.  The final result is sooooo worth all of the effort.



ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally started sewing for our trip!  I have 14 dresses to make and we leave at the end of Sept.  For some reason I was having trouble getting started.  Here is number one for a day at Magic Kingdom and dinner at Ohana.   And of course one of Heather's great appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the all important twirl factor:



This is really cute!!!  I love the colors!!



1st_trip4us said:


> Made this Snow White set today for my 2 year old. She LOVES it! I am going to add some apple appliques to the white part of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops...need to clarify...I made the skirt. The shirt is actually from Walmart. It totally looks appliqued though. I LOVE it. So much that they only had it in a 2T when I first saw it. It runs small. I need a 3T or 4T and went to several Walmarts and had DH run to Walmarts and no one had it. I finally called Walmart customer service and someone told me what stores near me have this line of clothes. I was able to get the right size today. They also have Tinkerbell that looks appliqued like this. I'm going to embellish some jeans to match the Tink shirt. And other characters like Elmo and a few others I can't remember. Totally does not look like a Walmart $7 shirt.



You did an awesome job.  That skirt matches the shirt fantastic.  I am going to have to look for that shirt too.  By the way...if anyone says..."did you make that?"...just say YES (you don't have to clarify which part....LOL)



lindsey said:


> I finally made a simple dress with the purple princess fabric.  I still need to add a zipper (I have a hard time with button holes), and I need to stitch the trim



Sweet!!  Love the added trim on the bottom.  And I agree with PP...I would rather do button holes and buttons any day rather than a zipper!!!!



CruisinEars said:


> We are back from visiting my mom and dad in AZ where I completed my first sewing project (the skirt I posted earlier). I was using my mom's sewing machine which is nicer than mine. I raided her fabric stash and found some really pretty batik. We decided to make the criss cross sundress. I got most of it done while there and I just finished it (actually I have one more topstitch seam to run) so here is the finished dress. We are really happy with how it turned out. She now wants me to make another one with Mickey type colors and polka dots for our Disney cruise.
> 
> Also, just have to share. I won an Amazon gift card from work today for $25. So, I ordered the ruffler foot for my machine. I am super excited to have a new toy to play with.



Really cute...she looks happy in it too!  Thats what counts.


----------



## tricia

ncmomof2 said:


>



Very cute.  Lovin that twirliness.



1st_trip4us said:


> Made this Snow White set today for my 2 year old. She LOVES it! I am going to add some apple appliques to the white part of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops...need to clarify...I made the skirt. The shirt is actually from Walmart. It totally looks appliqued though. I LOVE it. So much that they only had it in a 2T when I first saw it. It runs small. I need a 3T or 4T and went to several Walmarts and had DH run to Walmarts and no one had it. I finally called Walmart customer service and someone told me what stores near me have this line of clothes. I was able to get the right size today. They also have Tinkerbell that looks appliqued like this. I'm going to embellish some jeans to match the Tink shirt. And other characters like Elmo and a few others I can't remember. Totally does not look like a Walmart $7 shirt.



That is great.  Awesome score on the cool shirt.



lindsey said:


> I finally made a simple dress with the purple princess fabric.  I still need to add a zipper (I have a hard time with button holes), and I need to stitch the trim



You prefer zippers to button holes   The dress looks great.



CruisinEars said:


> We are back from visiting my mom and dad in AZ where I completed my first sewing project (the skirt I posted earlier). I was using my mom's sewing machine which is nicer than mine. I raided her fabric stash and found some really pretty batik. We decided to make the criss cross sundress. I got most of it done while there and I just finished it (actually I have one more topstitch seam to run) so here is the finished dress. We are really happy with how it turned out. She now wants me to make another one with Mickey type colors and polka dots for our Disney cruise.
> 
> Also, just have to share. I won an Amazon gift card from work today for $25. So, I ordered the ruffler foot for my machine. I am super excited to have a new toy to play with.



 Love it.


----------



## thebeesknees

I'm wondering if someone here can help me. I am ordering the Feliz pattern (in that book on Amazon) this week, but fabrics.com is having a sale on some gorgeous stuff right now, and I'd like to order enough to make the dress before the sale is over, but the book won't be here in time. Can someone tell me the yardage requirements for a size 7 dress? Thanks so much!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

I am so bummed   My DD who is 6, and I were looking at the feliz dresses and audrey skirts.  I was telling her that I really want to make those, and just ordered a bunch of fabric.  She just informed me that all those ruffles were too babyish   I thought I had YEARS before this happened.  

On a different note - my hubby should be back from his deployment the beginning or middle of August


----------



## scouthawkk

ncmomof2 said:


> I am trying to make a patchwork dress with all the different fabrics like some of you have done.  I am doing pretty well but I was wondering if anyone had any fabrics from Monster's Inc, Incredibles, Lilo and Stitch, 101 Dalmations or Wall E.  Or any other older disney fabrics.  I just need a 6X7 square.  Just PM me.  Thanks!



I have some green Wall-E fabric.  I'll try to remember to take a picture of it tonight and PM you with it to see if it would work for you.  I don't mind parting with a little of it...

On another note, here is what I made for Sydney's BigGive.  The dress is a little longer than she likes, but it is light weight enough, I think it will be fine:









And for her brothers:


----------



## tracipierce

thebeesknees said:


> I'm wondering if someone here can help me. I am ordering the Feliz pattern (in that book on Amazon) this week, but fabrics.com is having a sale on some gorgeous stuff right now, and I'd like to order enough to make the dress before the sale is over, but the book won't be here in time. Can someone tell me the yardage requirements for a size 7 dress? Thanks so much!



I would love to know this too, I'm in the same boat, ordered the book, but its not yet been dispatched, and I'm itching to buy some fabric 



hudsonsinaf said:


> I am so bummed   My DD who is 6, and I were looking at the feliz dresses and audrey skirts.  I was telling her that I really want to make those, and just ordered a bunch of fabric.  She just informed me that all those ruffles were too babyish   I thought I had YEARS before this happened.



Wow, quite the opposite here, my dd8 who will be 9 in sept has begged me to make her a feliz, it was me who thought it might be a bit too young for her, but she disagrees. I feel your pain though,  I'm thinking that this may be the last year I get to make her customs as we probably won't be going back to the world till 2012  so I'm going to make the most of it and make her two


----------



## BBGirl

thebeesknees said:


> I'm wondering if someone here can help me. I am ordering the Feliz pattern (in that book on Amazon) this week, but fabrics.com is having a sale on some gorgeous stuff right now, and I'd like to order enough to make the dress before the sale is over, but the book won't be here in time. Can someone tell me the yardage requirements for a size 7 dress? Thanks so much!



Size 7-8 needs 1 3/8 yds for the overdress and 1 5/8 yds for the underdress.  Notions are 1/4 elastic, fusible interfacing, (ribbon and buttons op)   
HTH


----------



## thebeesknees

BBGirl said:


> Size 7-8 needs 1 3/8 yds for the overdress and 1 5/8 yds for the underdress.  Notions are 1/4 elastic, fusible interfacing, (ribbon and buttons op)
> HTH



Thank you!!!


----------



## scrap_heaven

WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  I am getting so excited for my trip.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that!  I bought some really cute back-to-school fabric and am "thinking" of trying a Felix.  However, this pattern scares me and I don't want to ruin the fabric.  Make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> SUZI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the audrey skirts too!  I need to get busy with back to school stuff so I can focus on my Disney trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help! Where can I get the pattern for this??? Or better yet, where can I find someone to make it?  Cause if I was being honest, I can't sew!
Click to expand...


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  I am getting so excited for my trip.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that!  I bought some really cute back-to-school fabric and am "thinking" of trying a Felix.  However, this pattern scares me and I don't want to ruin the fabric.  Make sense?


Just doing some catch up reading and missed your question since it was in the quote.
Yes, the Audrey pattern is for sale at www.youcanmakethis.com I forget which business name she used- I get confused because she has a few, funktional threads, lollipopzkids come to mind. but just do a search for Audrey Skirt and it should pop up.

The shirt is a total "cheater" I just took the fabric, cut out Fancy Nancy, leaving some room, then sewed fusible web (bumpy side facing right side of fancy nancy) clip close to seam (use a small stitch) make a small cut in the middle of the fusible web, pull fabric thru and turn, pulling all the edges out, then center on the shirt and press- with no steam, to attach fusible to tshirt. This will provide stability, I then used a satin stitch to go around the edges, you could use a simple zig zag if you wanted too.


sorry I know I didnt quote your questions, they don't copy if they are in someone elses quote, that probably doesnt make sense, but you know what I mean right?

UGh- having one of THOSE days...
My house is messy, I have cramps, Hannah is cranky, doesn't want to eat, Megan is constantly talking. They are finally taking naps. DH comes home early today and the house is a mess and I feel rotten.
Oh a good note, I am down 9lbs this month.

For those of you who are wondering about my Dad (I know many stay in touch on FB) Last week the stopped his chemo. It's not working. They stopped the zometa and the blood transfusions, he's tired of going to the hospital (30min each way) and he's tired of feeling sick or tired, etc. Mom said he's feeling better than he has in many weeks. But we all know this is temporary- no chemo means the cancer is growing. It's very hard to know what we have for time left and his mood swings are far and wide. It is what it is.


----------



## tricia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> WyomingMomof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much cute stuff lately!  I am getting so excited for my trip.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that!  I bought some really cute back-to-school fabric and am "thinking" of trying a Felix.  However, this pattern scares me and I don't want to ruin the fabric.  Make sense?
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE=WyomingMomof6;37494330]
> Just doing some catch up reading and missed your question since it was in the quote.
> Yes, the Audrey pattern is for sale at www.youcanmakethis.com I forget which business name she used- I get confused because she has a few, funktional threads, lollipopzkids come to mind. but just do a search for Audrey Skirt and it should pop up.
> 
> The shirt is a total "cheater" I just took the fabric, cut out Fancy Nancy, leaving some room, then sewed fusible web (bumpy side facing right side of fancy nancy) clip close to seam (use a small stitch) make a small cut in the middle of the fusible web, pull fabric thru and turn, pulling all the edges out, then center on the shirt and press- with no steam, to attach fusible to tshirt. This will provide stability, I then used a satin stitch to go around the edges, you could use a simple zig zag if you wanted too.
> 
> 
> sorry I know I didnt quote your questions, they don't copy if they are in someone elses quote, that probably doesnt make sense, but you know what I mean right?
> 
> UGh- having one of THOSE days...
> My house is messy, I have cramps, Hannah is cranky, doesn't want to eat, Megan is constantly talking. They are finally taking naps. DH comes home early today and the house is a mess and I feel rotten.
> Oh a good note, I am down 9lbs this month.
> 
> For those of you who are wondering about my Dad (I know many stay in touch on FB) Last week the stopped his chemo. It's not working. They stopped the zometa and the blood transfusions, he's tired of going to the hospital (30min each way) and he's tired of feeling sick or tired, etc. Mom said he's feeling better than he has in many weeks. But we all know this is temporary- no chemo means the cancer is growing. It's very hard to know what we have for time left and his mood swings are far and wide. It is what it is.
Click to expand...


----------



## ollyg

[/IMG]






[/IMG]

My 1st simply sweet.  I made a few errors, but I thought it turned out pretty good for a beginner.  

Sorry for the small pic, but i have tried everything to get it bigger and I can't figure it out--I even followed the bookmark instructions to the T.  Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## woodkins

hudsonsinaf said:


> I am so bummed   My DD who is 6, and I were looking at the feliz dresses and audrey skirts.  I was telling her that I really want to make those, and just ordered a bunch of fabric.  She just informed me that all those ruffles were too babyish   I thought I had YEARS before this happened.
> 
> On a different note - my hubby should be back from his deployment the beginning or middle of August



I feel your pain! Gianna will be 8 next month and we stopped ruffles almost 2 years ago. She will wear a Vida or patchwork twirl when we are on vacation to WDW but that is as far as it goes. She is all about Justice, Abercrombie and being "cool"


----------



## mom2OandE

1st_trip4us said:


> Made this Snow White set today for my 2 year old. She LOVES it! I am going to add some apple appliques to the white part of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops...need to clarify...I made the skirt. The shirt is actually from Walmart. It totally looks appliqued though. I LOVE it. So much that they only had it in a 2T when I first saw it. It runs small. I need a 3T or 4T and went to several Walmarts and had DH run to Walmarts and no one had it. I finally called Walmart customer service and someone told me what stores near me have this line of clothes. I was able to get the right size today. They also have Tinkerbell that looks appliqued like this. I'm going to embellish some jeans to match the Tink shirt. And other characters like Elmo and a few others I can't remember. Totally does not look like a Walmart $7 shirt.



I love it!  I saw that shirt at the store and thought how cute it would be witha custom skirt.  You did such an incredible job.  Your dd is adorable!


----------



## mom2OandE

scouthawkk said:


> I have some green Wall-E fabric.  I'll try to remember to take a picture of it tonight and PM you with it to see if it would work for you.  I don't mind parting with a little of it...
> 
> On another note, here is what I made for Sydney's BigGive.  The dress is a little longer than she likes, but it is light weight enough, I think it will be fine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for her brothers:



Great job!  I love Scooby Doo!


----------



## fairygoodmother

HELP!

I'm looking for a pattern for a strapless dress in a pre-teen girl's size and can't find anything!  Can anyone help?  I don't really care what the skirt looks like because I can adapt that.  It's important that I have a strapless bodice.

Working on bridesmaid dresses, and the smallest pattern size is a misses 6.  I am having difficulties cutting the pattern small enough for a girl size 12  :-(
You know, the misses pattern has "curves" in the bodice -- the 12 yo has no curves. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Oh just had to share my excitement!
We have everything, except airfare booked for our trip!

Dining-
Liberty Tree
Crystal Palace
Donald's Breakfastasauraus
Sci Fi Drive In
Prime Time
Rose N Crown

BBB- We booked it for a half hour befor MNSSHP- I thought this would be fun- to go to MK and get done up there.
MNSSHP

Cirque Du Soliel!!

I hope we have a great trip and don't get burnt out. It's hard sometimes fighting the urge to do one more thing, or go back and nap LOL.
We have never watched the afternoon parade (right at nap time) but I would really like to since the night parades a too late for Hannah.
Can't believe Oct is so close!


----------



## eyor44

scouthawkk said:


>



I absolutely adore this dress. So simple, yet wonderful. 

What pattern is this?


----------



## wbarkhur

woodkins said:


> I feel your pain! Gianna will be 8 next month and we stopped ruffles almost 2 years ago. She will wear a Vida or patchwork twirl when we are on vacation to WDW but that is as far as it goes. She is all about Justice, Abercrombie and being "cool"



I completly understand this too.  My girls 10 and 12, wont wear anything too Girly or little.  So I am looking at all the cute outfits that everyone makes and wishing that the girls were younger (tried to convince the boys (2, 5, & 6) that dresses would be soo cute, didn't go over well) well the girls started looking with me and they both said that they wanted me to make them some dresses and outfits for our trip I was thinking that it was going to be all tee shirts.  Although I am wondering if I am crazy to spend all that time making them things that will only ever get worn by them once. And part of me is worried that after I get them made they will change their minds and not want to wear them once we are there. Good thing I am doing the packing Why do they want to grow up soo fast?


----------



## Granna4679

BBGirl said:


> Size 7-8 needs 1 3/8 yds for the overdress and 1 5/8 yds for the underdress.  Notions are 1/4 elastic, fusible interfacing, (ribbon and buttons op)
> HTH



If you are adding ruffles to the bottom OR butt ruffles....be sure and buy extra contrasting fabric.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> UGh- having one of THOSE days...
> My house is messy, I have cramps, Hannah is cranky, doesn't want to eat, Megan is constantly talking. They are finally taking naps. DH comes home early today and the house is a mess and I feel rotten.
> Oh a good note, I am down 9lbs this month.
> 
> For those of you who are wondering about my Dad (I know many stay in touch on FB) Last week the stopped his chemo. It's not working. They stopped the zometa and the blood transfusions, he's tired of going to the hospital (30min each way) and he's tired of feeling sick or tired, etc. Mom said he's feeling better than he has in many weeks. But we all know this is temporary- no chemo means the cancer is growing. It's very hard to know what we have for time left and his mood swings are far and wide. It is what it is.



Sorry you are having a bad day!!  But yay on the 9 lbs.  Thats great!!
Also so sorry to hear about your dad...I can only imagine the frustration for him and for you and your mom.  Its got to be hard feeling bad all the time but yet, I know you all want him to continue the fight.  Praying you find comfort in his decision and that you will have more time than expected with him.


----------



## thebeesknees

Granna4679 said:


> If you are adding ruffles to the bottom OR butt ruffles....be sure and buy extra contrasting fabric.



Thanks for pointing that out. On the bright side, since everything was so cheap, I threw in a bunch of contrasting fabrics into my cart, so I will have a lot to choose from. Half of it I don't even know what I'm going to do with, but it was so pretty I just had to get it. I got 14 yds. for a little over $30 (and that includes 2 yards of pricier fabric to make a custom crib sheet for my cousin's baby)! DH is going to have a fit over me buying more fabric when I still have a bunch in the sewing room, but for that price, it would be a crime NOT to buy it! My Grandma told me that a fabric stash is like cheese - it gets better as it ages.


----------



## 1st_trip4us

wbarkhur said:


> I completly understand this too.  My girls 10 and 12, wont wear anything too Girly or little.  So I am looking at all the cute outfits that everyone makes and wishing that the girls were younger (tried to convince the boys (2, 5, & 6) that dresses would be soo cute, didn't go over well) well the girls started looking with me and they both said that they wanted me to make them some dresses and outfits for our trip I was thinking that it was going to be all tee shirts.  Although I am wondering if I am crazy to spend all that time making them things that will only ever get worn by them once. And part of me is worried that after I get them made they will change their minds and not want to wear them once we are there. Good thing I am doing the packing Why do they want to grow up soo fast?



I also have 2 girls that are 10 & 12. And then a 2 yo girl and a 7 yo boy. The 2 yo is so easy to make things for. The 10 & 12 yo are more difficult. It's so hard to find something not too babyish. Luckily they will agree to some things for WDW that they wouldn't be caught dead in at school. I made each of my 3 girls matching strip skirts with yellow, black swirl & red & white dot. I posted a picture a few pages back, an outfit I made for a neighbor toddler. I am going to get white t-shirts and then iron on rhinestone Minnie's. And then black capri leggings.  I don't think that all will be too babyish. 12 yo dd really likes the tye dye Mickey shirts so I'm going to get those for the 2 girls and ds. I also saw an outfit here a ways back that was a denim skirt and pink shirt with zebra accents. That would work for the bigger girls. I also really like a pillowcase dress I saw on etsy that I convo'd the seller to see if she could make it into more of a swing top. I'll put a long sleeve shirt underneath.  I think that's acceptable for 10 & 12 yo girls. 
My problem is more of finding things for a 7 yo boy! He'd wear pretty much anything but I don't want him looking goofy with babyish customs.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally started sewing for our trip!  I have 14 dresses to make and we leave at the end of Sept.  For some reason I was having trouble getting started.  Here is number one for a day at Magic Kingdom and dinner at Ohana.   And of course one of Heather's great appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the all important twirl factor:



SUPER CUTE!!  LOVE IT!!



1st_trip4us said:


> Made this Snow White set today for my 2 year old. She LOVES it! I am going to add some apple appliques to the white part of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops...need to clarify...I made the skirt. The shirt is actually from Walmart. It totally looks appliqued though. I LOVE it. So much that they only had it in a 2T when I first saw it. It runs small. I need a 3T or 4T and went to several Walmarts and had DH run to Walmarts and no one had it. I finally called Walmart customer service and someone told me what stores near me have this line of clothes. I was able to get the right size today. They also have Tinkerbell that looks appliqued like this. I'm going to embellish some jeans to match the Tink shirt. And other characters like Elmo and a few others I can't remember. Totally does not look like a Walmart $7 shirt.



The skirt looks like a perfect match!!  HOLY SMOKES!!  You got that top at WAL-MART!?   I might have to waddle up the street and see if my store is selling it too.  Once you buy the design, shirt and fabric, you can't even make a shirt like that for $7!!  Your little girl is such a doll!!



lindsey said:


> I finally made a simple dress with the purple princess fabric.  I still need to add a zipper (I have a hard time with button holes), and I need to stitch the trim



What a cute little dress!!  I'd sew a button hold over fighting with a zipper any ol day though   Zipper installment has never been a strong point for me.



CruisinEars said:


> We are back from visiting my mom and dad in AZ where I completed my first sewing project (the skirt I posted earlier). I was using my mom's sewing machine which is nicer than mine. I raided her fabric stash and found some really pretty batik. We decided to make the criss cross sundress. I got most of it done while there and I just finished it (actually I have one more topstitch seam to run) so here is the finished dress. We are really happy with how it turned out. She now wants me to make another one with Mickey type colors and polka dots for our Disney cruise.
> 
> Also, just have to share. I won an Amazon gift card from work today for $25. So, I ordered the ruffler foot for my machine. I am super excited to have a new toy to play with.



I just love your choice in fabrics and colors, and what a cute little girl!

Let me know how you like the ruffler foot.  I've been thinking about making that purchase as well.



hudsonsinaf said:


> I am so bummed   My DD who is 6, and I were looking at the feliz dresses and audrey skirts.  I was telling her that I really want to make those, and just ordered a bunch of fabric.  She just informed me that all those ruffles were too babyish   I thought I had YEARS before this happened.
> 
> On a different note - my hubby should be back from his deployment the beginning or middle of August



Congrats on Hubby coming home!!    I wonder if you could get away with just doing a few rows of ruffles on both the Audrey and Feliz?  I know I've seen a few gals around here do that for their older girls, so you still get some of the frill without being "babyish".  Just a thought.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

RadioFanatic said:


> I finally got to post the pix to my son's autograph quilt.  Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37460694#post37460694


This is great!  i want to try making one of these this year but mine probably won't look nearly that nice.


Granna4679 said:


> I paid $20 for 2 rolled hem feet in one package (a 4mm and a 6mm).  It is a little complicated at first and I still need to practice but it looks like it will be faster than hand turning and then maching stitching hundreds of hems on ruffles...LOL


Where did you find that kind of deal?!  i have been wanting a rolled hem foot.


ncmomof2 said:


> I am trying to make a patchwork dress with all the different fabrics like some of you have done.  I am doing pretty well but I was wondering if anyone had any fabrics from Monster's Inc, Incredibles, Lilo and Stitch, 101 Dalmations or Wall E.  Or any other older disney fabrics.  I just need a 6X7 square.  Just PM me.  Thanks!


I am as well for my girls.  I have picked up a lot of fabrics but don't have any good mickeys or the ones mentioned above if anyone is willing to share.



1st_trip4us said:


> Oops...need to clarify...I made the skirt. The shirt is actually from Walmart. It totally looks appliqued though. I LOVE it. So much that they only had it in a 2T when I first saw it. It runs small. I need a 3T or 4T and went to several Walmarts and had DH run to Walmarts and no one had it. I finally called Walmart customer service and someone told me what stores near me have this line of clothes. I was able to get the right size today. They also have Tinkerbell that looks appliqued like this. I'm going to embellish some jeans to match the Tink shirt. And other characters like Elmo and a few others I can't remember. Totally does not look like a Walmart $7 shirt.



What a steal on that shirt!  I'd love to find those!


----------



## 1st_trip4us

Here's a link to Toys R Us to see the other shirt that Walmart has. 

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4028214&CAWELAID=496467170

I got this one too and will embellish jeans to go with it. 


Thank you so much for the compliments on my Snow White set. It means so much coming from such a talented group of ladies.


----------



## jessica52877

CruisinEars said:


> We are back from visiting my mom and dad in AZ where I completed my first sewing project (the skirt I posted earlier). I was using my mom's sewing machine which is nicer than mine. I raided her fabric stash and found some really pretty batik. We decided to make the criss cross sundress. I got most of it done while there and I just finished it (actually I have one more topstitch seam to run) so here is the finished dress. We are really happy with how it turned out. She now wants me to make another one with Mickey type colors and polka dots for our Disney cruise.
> 
> Also, just have to share. I won an Amazon gift card from work today for $25. So, I ordered the ruffler foot for my machine. I am super excited to have a new toy to play with.



Love this dress! Super cute!

I am getting ready to make hopefully a fabulous dress with the criss cross top. The bottom will be a bit different but in Mickey colors! It has to be done on Monday, so guess I'll start it tomorrow! 

Are you cruising to Alaska?


----------



## SUZI

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> The shirt is a total "cheater" I just took the fabric, cut out Fancy Nancy, leaving some room, then sewed fusible web (bumpy side facing right side of fancy nancy) clip close to seam (use a small stitch) make a small cut in the middle of the fusible web, pull fabric thru and turn, pulling all the edges out, then center on the shirt and press- with no steam, to attach fusible to tshirt. This will provide stability, I then used a satin stitch to go around the edges, you could use a simple zig zag if you wanted to.



THANKS for the explaining how you did the Fancy Nancy shirt.  I think I can actually do that. Can't wait to try.  Looks like you might have put some pipping or something around your Fancy Nancy.  I think I would have to fuse my character fabric to a larger solid-colored fabric and then fuse the whole thing to the shirt.  Thanks again!

I'm sorry to hear about your Dad.  I'm sure this was a difficult decision for him, but he can now spend his time with his loved ones.  I just joined this group but I can easily tell that you will get a lot of support from the ladies here as well.


----------



## Granna4679

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Where did you find that kind of deal?!  i have been wanting a rolled hem foot.




I just called my local sewing machine store and asked did they carry one for my machine (I have only had the Janome machine since January) and they said they came in a 2-pack.  Great deal and I love it.


----------



## CruisinEars

jessica52877 said:


> Love this dress! Super cute!
> 
> I am getting ready to make hopefully a fabulous dress with the criss cross top. The bottom will be a bit different but in Mickey colors! It has to be done on Monday, so guess I'll start it tomorrow!
> 
> Are you cruising to Alaska?



Thank you! 

No, we are doing the Mexican cruise in March and the Bahamas double dip in July on the Dream. So I can make a couple of outfits and be good for both cruises. We are also going to Disneyland in Nov for my dd's 10th bday.
Btw, if we cruise to AK it will be with Princess since I am a res agent for them.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys!

Everything is so cute!!

My serger is at the shop, just waiting to hear the estimate!!! EEKS!!!

Have you all seen this site before? Lots of cool free bag patterns!!
http://www.allpeoplequilt.com/projects-ideas/bags-pillows/free-bag-patterns_ss1.html


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Hi everyone.

   i haven't been on in a few weeks but I finally got cute fabrics for back to school.  We are adding a new dog soon and I needed pet bed stuff.  Then DH bought home a new dachshund too.  So know I need to make 3 pet beds.  Thank goodness fleece is on sale at Joanns.


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Everything is so cute!!
> 
> My serger is at the shop, just waiting to hear the estimate!!! EEKS!!!
> 
> Have you all seen this site before? Lots of cool free bag patterns!!
> http://www.allpeoplequilt.com/projects-ideas/bags-pillows/free-bag-patterns_ss1.html



Thanks Wendy, I bookmarked it. I love making bags!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

For a bit anyway!  I haven't let myself visit because when I do, I never get anything done..why is that?  I've been busy getting ready for our trip.  We leave tomorrow for a single night at BC to see the new MK fireworks and ELP, then its on to US/IOA , my older two are huge Potter fans, so we're going to brave that crowd.  Last Tuesday we did the Keys to the Kingdom tour, just Marissa and I, we had a blast.  For that trip I made 2 tank tops with Heather's designs.  So far this week I've made a Tink dress, Harry Potter Vida, a Cat in the Hat dress, 4 Spongebob shirts, 2 pirate Mickey shirts and Things 1&2 shirts to match the Cat dress.  DD says I should make things 4&5 to go with it, and keep asking people all day if they've seen #3.  She has a warped sense of humor.  DH won't play along and wear the Spongebob, and he'll only wear the pirate shirt to humor me because I made it before he said stop trying to make us into the nerd family.  Most of that is already packed , so I'll try to get good pics to show off when we return.  Looks like we'll probably move when I'm gone, please don't lose me on the way.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

SUZI said:


> THANKS for the explaining how you did the Fancy Nancy shirt.  I think I can actually do that. Can't wait to try.  Looks like you might have put some pipping or something around your Fancy Nancy.  I think I would have to fuse my character fabric to a larger solid-colored fabric and then fuse the whole thing to the shirt.  Thanks again!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your Dad.  I'm sure this was a difficult decision for him, but he can now spend his time with his loved ones.  I just joined this group but I can easily tell that you will get a lot of support from the ladies here as well.



No, no piping on the shirt- just used red thread for my satin stitch- you do not need another piece of fabric for Fancy Nancy- the face that you have the fusible web behind it- OH and I used tear away stabilizer behind it.
Thats all you need.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Ok...Dh said last night..."how about a fall trip to the world?"  

At first I thought he was just kidding...but no...he is serious!  

Then I almost passed out the only time we can go is during the last weekend of October...cool...we can dress up and go to MNSSHP...but that means I have to come up with costumes for all 5 of us!  Now to get everybody to agree on one theme will be the main issue!

However...boy am I excited at the thought of making outfits with a Halloween theme for days in the parks!!!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Ok...Dh said last night..."how about a fall trip to the world?"
> 
> At first I thought he was just kidding...but no...he is serious!
> 
> Then I almost passed out the only time we can go is during the last weekend of October...cool...we can dress up and go to MNSSHP...but that means I have to come up with costumes for all 5 of us!  Now to get everybody to agree on one theme will be the main issue!
> 
> However...boy am I excited at the thought of making outfits with a Halloween theme for days in the parks!!!!!!



Sooo jealous....my hubby has to be talked into a trip!  If he ever suggested a trip I would probably faint!

Nini


----------



## 2cutekidz

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Ok...Dh said last night..."how about a fall trip to the world?"
> 
> At first I thought he was just kidding...but no...he is serious!
> 
> Then I almost passed out the only time we can go is during the last weekend of October...cool...we can dress up and go to MNSSHP...but that means I have to come up with costumes for all 5 of us!  Now to get everybody to agree on one theme will be the main issue!
> 
> However...boy am I excited at the thought of making outfits with a Halloween theme for days in the parks!!!!!!



That's when we'll be there too.  Can you believe it, I don't have any Halloween themed outfits planned...yet


----------



## kdzbear

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Ok...Dh said last night..."how about a fall trip to the world?"
> 
> At first I thought he was just kidding...but no...he is serious!
> 
> Then I almost passed out the only time we can go is during the last weekend of October...cool...we can dress up and go to MNSSHP...but that means I have to come up with costumes for all 5 of us!  Now to get everybody to agree on one theme will be the main issue!
> 
> However...boy am I excited at the thought of making outfits with a Halloween theme for days in the parks!!!!!!



Congratulations on your trip!

I have exciting news too! It is finally official as my 2 friends have purchased their airline tickets! Two moms and I are going on a mom's only trip to WDW from Sept. 25th - Oct. 3rd! 

My husband took a week off to stay with the kids. This trip came about after he went to San Francisco without me on a business trip last year after offering to take me. He found out his parents were out of town the same week. Then on Friday he sheepishly approached me to tell me that he had to go out of town the second week in August and would miss the kids' first day of school and our anniversary. I do not care about missing our anniversary, but Tyler starts Kindergarten this year and anyone who has read his trip report knows what an accomplishment this is! 

Now, does anyone have any MNSSHP costume ideas for 3 moms?


----------



## mom2rtk

kdzbear said:


> Congratulations on your trip!
> 
> I have exciting news too! It is finally official as my 2 friends have purchased their airline tickets! Two moms and I are going on a mom's only trip to WDW from Sept. 25th - Oct. 3rd!
> 
> My husband took a week off to stay with the kids. This trip came about after he went to San Francisco without me on a business trip last year after offering to take me. He found out his parents were out of town the same week. Then on Friday he sheepishly approached me to tell me that he had to go out of town the second week in August and would miss the kids' first day of school and our anniversary. I do not care about missing our anniversary, but Tyler starts Kindergarten this year and anyone who has read his trip report knows what an accomplishment this is!
> 
> 
> Now, does anyone have any MNSSHP costume ideas for 3 moms?



If it was me..... I would SO be doing Flora, Fauna and Merryweather! I've always wanted to do this, but need a couple other adults along willing to dress up.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

mom2rtk said:


> If it was me..... I would SO be doing Flora, Fauna and Merryweather! I've always wanted to do this, but need a couple other adults along willing to dress up.



That sounds like fun!  I went to MNSSHP with grownup friends once, and we dressed as the Incredibles.  Two of them were a married couple, so they got to be Mr & Mrs Incredible, another was Frozone and I was Edna Mode.  We had a blast.


----------



## scouthawkk

mom2OandE said:


> Great job!  I love Scooby Doo!





eyor44 said:


> I absolutely adore this dress. So simple, yet wonderful.
> 
> What pattern is this?



Thanks!  It is the Cadie's Wrap Dress/Top from YCMT.  It was sooooo easy to do.  Just cut and add the bias tape!  Might have to make some more!


----------



## peachygreen

1st off I finished a dress for Megan last weekend.  I also finished a romper for Alice, but she spit up on it before I got a picture.













So I am working on planning outfits for our trip in Feb/Mar to WDW and for our 1st Disney Cruise.

I need some help, so I'm going to share what I have planned and ask for some advise on what I don't have planned yet.

I'll be doing sister sets either matching or coordinating for my DD#1 Megan who will be almost 5 and DD#2 Alice who will be 10months.

WDW Outfit #1 1st Night Chef Mickey's (for my birthday)
I think I'm going to do a Mickey Patchwork twirl.  Here is some of the material I will try to incorporate.  I will need to buy some blender fabric.  I was thinking reds and blacks.





WDW Outfit #2 Animal Kingdom
I don't have material bought yet, but I am thinking of a kakhi flouncy skirt, and a bowling shirt in red minnie dot and kakhi with a safari minnie applique.  

WDW Outfit #3 Epcot
I found this cool world recycle fabric that I am thinking of doing a stripwork twirl skirt attached to a jumper bodice with a mickey or minnie head applique.





WDW Outfit #4 DHS 
This will be a Toy Story outfit day.  I have 2 different toystory fabrics to work with.  I'm not sure which one I'm going to use yet or what I'll do, but it will definately be a toystory day





WDW Outfit #5 Magic Kingdom
At this point I have no idea what I am going to do for Magic Kingdom day.  I might take blocks from all my disney fabric and make a Disney twirl.  I'm just not sure how well it will blend together.  I might do something completely different.

Now for the cruise.  Its my 1st cruise and its on the Disney Dream, so I'm not 100% certain what to expect.  I'm doing a 3 night cruise and I'm guessing there is a pirate night on the Dream like on the Wonder and Magic.  

Cruise outfit #1 - Sail Away party
I'm not 100% certain what I am going to do pattern wise yet, but this is the material





I have outfits planned for each of the resturants, but I'm not sure how Pirate night will play into this.  

Cruise Outfit #2 - Animator's Palate - on the new dream it changes from a studio to an underwater Nemo adventure, so I am planning a Nemo dress for this.  I haven't bought material yet.

Cruise Outfit #3 - Royal Palace - this is princess night for our girls.  Alice will be Alice in Wonderland of course and Megan I think is going for a Cinderella or Aurora dress

Cruise Outfit #4 - Enchanted Garden 





Cruise Outfit #5 - Pirate Something.  I have no idea what to do for Pirate night.

SO I think I am over planning outfits as I have 5 outfits planned for a 3 night cruise.  Am I crazy?  I'd skip one of the resturants, but I don't knwo which resturant we will be in on Pirate night.


----------



## aksunshine

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Ok...Dh said last night..."how about a fall trip to the world?"
> 
> At first I thought he was just kidding...but no...he is serious!
> 
> Then I almost passed out the only time we can go is during the last weekend of October...cool...we can dress up and go to MNSSHP...but that means I have to come up with costumes for all 5 of us!  Now to get everybody to agree on one theme will be the main issue!
> 
> However...boy am I excited at the thought of making outfits with a Halloween theme for days in the parks!!!!!!



This is so funny Kim, because Matt ha been bugging me aout a trip. I think we are going to take a short trip Dec 1-5.


----------



## aksunshine

peachygreen said:


> 1st off I finished a dress for Megan last weekend.  I also finished a romper for Alice, but she spit up on it before I got a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am working on planning outfits for our trip in Feb/Mar to WDW and for our 1st Disney Cruise.
> 
> I need some help, so I'm going to share what I have planned and ask for some advise on what I don't have planned yet.
> 
> I'll be doing sister sets either matching or coordinating for my DD#1 Megan who will be almost 5 and DD#2 Alice who will be 10months.
> 
> WDW Outfit #1 1st Night Chef Mickey's (for my birthday)
> I think I'm going to do a Mickey Patchwork twirl.  Here is some of the material I will try to incorporate.  I will need to buy some blender fabric.  I was thinking reds and blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDW Outfit #2 Animal Kingdom
> I don't have material bought yet, but I am thinking of a kakhi flouncy skirt, and a bowling shirt in red minnie dot and kakhi with a safari minnie applique.
> 
> WDW Outfit #3 Epcot
> I found this cool world recycle fabric that I am thinking of doing a stripwork twirl skirt attached to a jumper bodice with a mickey or minnie head applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDW Outfit #4 DHS
> This will be a Toy Story outfit day.  I have 2 different toystory fabrics to work with.  I'm not sure which one I'm going to use yet or what I'll do, but it will definately be a toystory day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDW Outfit #5 Magic Kingdom
> At this point I have no idea what I am going to do for Magic Kingdom day.  I might take blocks from all my disney fabric and make a Disney twirl.  I'm just not sure how well it will blend together.  I might do something completely different.
> 
> Now for the cruise.  Its my 1st cruise and its on the Disney Dream, so I'm not 100% certain what to expect.  I'm doing a 3 night cruise and I'm guessing there is a pirate night on the Dream like on the Wonder and Magic.
> 
> Cruise outfit #1 - Sail Away party
> I'm not 100% certain what I am going to do pattern wise yet, but this is the material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have outfits planned for each of the resturants, but I'm not sure how Pirate night will play into this.
> 
> Cruise Outfit #2 - Animator's Palate - on the new dream it changes from a studio to an underwater Nemo adventure, so I am planning a Nemo dress for this.  I haven't bought material yet.
> 
> Cruise Outfit #3 - Royal Palace - this is princess night for our girls.  Alice will be Alice in Wonderland of course and Megan I think is going for a Cinderella or Aurora dress
> 
> Cruise Outfit #4 - Enchanted Garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise Outfit #5 - Pirate Something.  I have no idea what to do for Pirate night.
> 
> SO I think I am over planning outfits as I have 5 outfits planned for a 3 night cruise.  Am I crazy?  I'd skip one of the resturants, but I don't knwo which resturant we will be in on Pirate night.



Cute stuff!!!! I don't think you are crazy! Where did you get that red fabric with the circle and Mickey and Minnie?


----------



## peachygreen

aksunshine said:


> Cute stuff!!!! I don't think you are crazy! Where did you get that red fabric with the circle and Mickey and Minnie?



I bought it a couple of years ago at Hancock Fabrics for a big give I did and I saved enough so that I could do something if we ever took a Disney Cruise.


----------



## Disneymom1218

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Ok...Dh said last night..."how about a fall trip to the world?"
> 
> At first I thought he was just kidding...but no...he is serious!
> 
> Then I almost passed out the only time we can go is during the last weekend of October...cool...we can dress up and go to MNSSHP...but that means I have to come up with costumes for all 5 of us!  Now to get everybody to agree on one theme will be the main issue!
> 
> However...boy am I excited at the thought of making outfits with a Halloween theme for days in the parks!!!!!!


We fly in on the 30th and leave on the 5th. let me know if you want to meet up.
we are doing MNSHHP on the 1st


----------



## CruisinEars

peachygreen said:


> I bought it a couple of years ago at Hancock Fabrics for a big give I did and I saved enough so that I could do something if we ever took a Disney Cruise.



I was wondering the same thing. I love that fabric. Would be cute for the front panel of an Audrey skirt for the cruise.


----------



## jessica52877

CruisinEars said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I love that fabric. Would be cute for the front panel of an Audrey skirt for the cruise.



I made crayon roll ups for the FE on the cruise and had that fabric. I looked and looked and looked and never could find it before we left! I was so mad! It was right where I looked 10x when we got back!! It is the cutest fabric and I LOVE it paired with blue/white polka dot. I made a little dress using those two kind of using the vida pattern but with just one solid color and then the bottom ruffle.


----------



## mommy2paisley

I LOVE all these outfits!!!!!!!!!!!!  I may have posted in this post before, but I can't remember!  I know I have posted in one of the outfit threads!!!!  

Anyway, I'd like something that's in Alice in Wonderland and something Lilo and Stitch.  Any suggestions, ladies?  Can anyone who sews for customers pm me if you're willing to do something for our Oct. vacation?  Is that allowed on here?


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Ok so I have kind of a delima. DD is 10 and about a size 10-12 depending on brand. My issue is that she loves some of the customs and wouldnt mind wearing skirts and maybe  some of the dresses. But I cant find anything that goes up that size.  (I've been checking etsy shops  I've looked at patterns,) My grandma sews and doesn't mind making some stuff, but patterns are hard to come by for what she wants. She also likes co-ordinating with her little sisters 4&2 and matching if at all possible. 

So any suggestions?


----------



## Granna4679

Oh my....I have been a sewing machine...(get it...hahah!!).  Anyway, just finished an AK dress for a customer/friend.  Her only request (since they are going at Christmas time) was to incorporate Animal Kingdom with Christmas fabric somehow.  OH, and she suggested using the logo.  Well, this is what I came up with.  I am happy with it....I searched for weeks for the Christmas fabrics that would coordinate with animal prints....hopefully, I made it work.





and the back:





and a close up of the logo:





I am working on another Vida today and hopefully can post pictures of it in a day or so.


----------



## mom2OandE

peachygreen said:


> 1st off I finished a dress for Megan last weekend.  I also finished a romper for Alice, but she spit up on it before I got a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am working on planning outfits for our trip in Feb/Mar to WDW and for our 1st Disney Cruise.
> 
> I need some help, so I'm going to share what I have planned and ask for some advise on what I don't have planned yet.
> 
> I'll be doing sister sets either matching or coordinating for my DD#1 Megan who will be almost 5 and DD#2 Alice who will be 10months.
> 
> WDW Outfit #1 1st Night Chef Mickey's (for my birthday)
> I think I'm going to do a Mickey Patchwork twirl.  Here is some of the material I will try to incorporate.  I will need to buy some blender fabric.  I was thinking reds and blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDW Outfit #2 Animal Kingdom
> I don't have material bought yet, but I am thinking of a kakhi flouncy skirt, and a bowling shirt in red minnie dot and kakhi with a safari minnie applique.
> 
> WDW Outfit #3 Epcot
> I found this cool world recycle fabric that I am thinking of doing a stripwork twirl skirt attached to a jumper bodice with a mickey or minnie head applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDW Outfit #4 DHS
> This will be a Toy Story outfit day.  I have 2 different toystory fabrics to work with.  I'm not sure which one I'm going to use yet or what I'll do, but it will definately be a toystory day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDW Outfit #5 Magic Kingdom
> At this point I have no idea what I am going to do for Magic Kingdom day.  I might take blocks from all my disney fabric and make a Disney twirl.  I'm just not sure how well it will blend together.  I might do something completely different.
> 
> Now for the cruise.  Its my 1st cruise and its on the Disney Dream, so I'm not 100% certain what to expect.  I'm doing a 3 night cruise and I'm guessing there is a pirate night on the Dream like on the Wonder and Magic.
> 
> Cruise outfit #1 - Sail Away party
> I'm not 100% certain what I am going to do pattern wise yet, but this is the material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have outfits planned for each of the resturants, but I'm not sure how Pirate night will play into this.
> 
> Cruise Outfit #2 - Animator's Palate - on the new dream it changes from a studio to an underwater Nemo adventure, so I am planning a Nemo dress for this.  I haven't bought material yet.
> 
> Cruise Outfit #3 - Royal Palace - this is princess night for our girls.  Alice will be Alice in Wonderland of course and Megan I think is going for a Cinderella or Aurora dress
> 
> Cruise Outfit #4 - Enchanted Garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise Outfit #5 - Pirate Something.  I have no idea what to do for Pirate night.
> 
> SO I think I am over planning outfits as I have 5 outfits planned for a 3 night cruise.  Am I crazy?  I'd skip one of the resturants, but I don't knwo which resturant we will be in on Pirate night.



I love all your choices!  Don't fret about the crazy factor.  We are planning a 4 night cruise in Nov with 2 days at the park (one just MVCMP) and I have like 12 outfits planned!  Obviously I won't be able to do all that but.....I'll certainly try!  he he.

Where did you get that gorgeous Mickey fabric for the cruise/sail away party.  It's really cute!


----------



## eyor44

Granna4679 said:


> and a close up of the logo:



WOW!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Granna4679 said:


> Oh my....I have been a sewing machine...(get it...hahah!!).  Anyway, just finished an AK dress for a customer/friend.  Her only request (since they are going at Christmas time) was to incorporate Animal Kingdom with Christmas fabric somehow.  OH, and she suggested using the logo.  Well, this is what I came up with.  I am happy with it....I searched for weeks for the Christmas fabrics that would coordinate with animal prints....hopefully, I made it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on another Vida today and hopefully can post pictures of it in a day or so.





   I LOVE it! Can you adopt me? Better yet, I live in Houston as well  and I think I am going to have to find you and make you teach me how to make this! LoL... you are awesome! Just amazing work!


----------



## eyor44

Has anyone tried Ellie's Twirl Dress from YCMT? 

I am just wondering if the instructions are as easy to follow as CarlaC's are.


----------



## jerenaud

eyor44 said:


> Has anyone tried Ellie's Twirl Dress from YCMT?
> 
> I am just wondering if the instructions are as easy to follow as CarlaC's are.



That was the first pattern I bought    I actually haven't used it in nearly a year, so it's not fresh in my memory.  It is very detailed, with a lot of pictures.  It's a similar page length to carla's patterns.  I made 3 of them, for my 3 girls, and then found that I had to make a 4th bodice and 'hand down' the ones that I'd already made.  It was likely user error, but all were far too small, even though I felt as though I'd followed the directions.

That said, I'd personally suggest buying carla's simply sweet because I like the bodice and the alternate ways of making it.  Then, just follow the standard of using 1 1/2  to 2 times the circumference of the bodice for making the first skirt layer and subsequent layers.

Erica


----------



## RMAMom

Granna4679 said:


> Oh my....I have been a sewing machine...(get it...hahah!!).  Anyway, just finished an AK dress for a customer/friend.  Her only request (since they are going at Christmas time) was to incorporate Animal Kingdom with Christmas fabric somehow.  OH, and she suggested using the logo.  Well, this is what I came up with.  I am happy with it....I searched for weeks for the Christmas fabrics that would coordinate with animal prints....hopefully, I made it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on another Vida today and hopefully can post pictures of it in a day or so.



Oh that is beautiful!


----------



## VBAndrea

Granna4679 said:


> Oh my....I have been a sewing machine...(get it...hahah!!).  Anyway, just finished an AK dress for a customer/friend.  Her only request (since they are going at Christmas time) was to incorporate Animal Kingdom with Christmas fabric somehow.  OH, and she suggested using the logo.  Well, this is what I came up with.  I am happy with it....I searched for weeks for the Christmas fabrics that would coordinate with animal prints....hopefully, I made it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on another Vida today and hopefully can post pictures of it in a day or so.



Just beautiful and the Christmas fabrics look great with the animal print.  I also love the Christmas Feliz you posted a few pages back.  I'm glad you are having sucess with the rolled hem foot.  My machine came with one but there are no instructions in my manual and I followed a simple on line tutorial and still can't quite figure it out 



eyor44 said:


> Has anyone tried Ellie's Twirl Dress from YCMT?
> 
> I am just wondering if the instructions are as easy to follow as CarlaC's are.



Have the pattern and it was the first dress I made.  Easy to follow with plenty of pictures.  That being said, I don't like the bodice for it and am now making a twirl dress using the Simply Sweet top and the instrcutions for the twirl using Ellies.  And I forgot who posted and answered you already, but I agree, the math isn't hard to do.  Just figure out how many panels you want and how many inches you want to do them and for the first panel I double the width of my bodice and for the sucessive panels I add 1.5 to 2 times the amount.  You can make your panels all the smae lengths or you can vary them.  For example, on the dress I'm making now I have three panels that are all even in length and then a ruffle hem that is shorter.  I've made shirts were the first panel is shorter than the second one and it's a cute look too.

And I wanted to comment on your Dad ~ I know it's so hard to go through what you are right now (been there and done that with Dad as well).  I am keeping you and your family in my thoughts and hope that everyone is at peace with your Dad's decision 




Had lots to comment on but too much quote....so.....

*Mackenzie's Mom*
Welcome and great outfits ~ love the Minnie Tink

*NCMomof2*
Love the Ohana twirl ~ the fabric color is beautiful on your dd and adore Heather's applique

*1st trip4us*
Great skirt and it coordinates beautifully with the t- what a find!

*Lindsey*
Very pretty and love the lace trim

*CruisinEars*
Beautiful fabric choices

*Scouthawkk*
Cool Scooby's

*OllyG*
Looks awesome but would love bigger pictures.  The instructions in the bookmarks haven't failed me -- wonder if photobucket was acting up when you posted them

*BillWendy*
Hope your serger is on the mend.  I also wanted to comment on a rag quilt you made for a girl (it was a thread or two back as I was scanning through and looking at photos trying to catch up) -- it really caught my eye.  I have seen some rag quilts before but yours was by far the best.  I may have to attempt one some day.  Yours was beyond AWESOME!


----------



## NiniMorris

aksunshine said:


> This is so funny Kim, because Matt ha been bugging me aout a trip. I think we are going to take a short trip Dec 1-5.



Hey...we are going to be there from Nov 27 to Dec 6...we GOT to meet up....I mean if we are that close I don't want o miss out seeing that gorgeous baby! (and Mom, Dad and Big Sis will be a bonus!  LOL


++++++++++++

OK...I guess my multiquote didn't like me....too busy this morning to go back and grab them all again...so..

Everything is beautiful!  I love the fabric choices for the upcoming cruise/Disney trip...I do that too...find fabrics and then decide what to make with it.  Of course I usually end up buying even more fabrics oncce I get started!(I actually have some cute Cars Christmas fabric I can't think of a thing to do with!  LOL)

And...the Animal Kingdom/Christmas Vida...since this is the second Animal Kingdom applique I have seen I have to ask...did you 'hand' do or is this a design you bought?  I can't 'hand' applique to save my life...but my machine loves to do new designs....and I go along for the ride!!!


Nini


----------



## SUZI

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Ok so I have kind of a delima. DD is 10 and about a size 10-12 depending on brand. My issue is that she loves some of the customs and wouldnt mind wearing skirts and maybe  some of the dresses. But I cant find anything that goes up that size.  (I've been checking etsy shops  I've looked at patterns,) My grandma sews and doesn't mind making some stuff, but patterns are hard to come by for what she wants. She also likes co-ordinating with her little sisters 4&2 and matching if at all possible.
> 
> So any suggestions?



I just recently browsed throught all the bookmark so it is fresh in my mind.  On the first post there is a link to "bookmarks"  In the "alteration" section there is a bookmark to resizing CarlaC's patterns.  Here it is:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27419308&postcount=1755
Hope that helps!




Granna4679 said:


>


The fabric selction is amazing! Nice job!

I need to tell all of you how much time I spend on this site just oooo-ing and aahh-ing at your customs.  I need to turn off the computer and make something myself, but looking at your stuff is so addicting!


----------



## revrob

Granna4679 said:


> Oh my....I have been a sewing machine...(get it...hahah!!).  Anyway, just finished an AK dress for a customer/friend.  Her only request (since they are going at Christmas time) was to incorporate Animal Kingdom with Christmas fabric somehow.  OH, and she suggested using the logo.  Well, this is what I came up with.  I am happy with it....I searched for weeks for the Christmas fabrics that would coordinate with animal prints....hopefully, I made it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on another Vida today and hopefully can post pictures of it in a day or so.



This is STUNNING!  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!


----------



## CzyDsnyFan92

Granna4679 said:


> Oh my....I have been a sewing machine...(get it...hahah!!).  Anyway, just finished an AK dress for a customer/friend.  Her only request (since they are going at Christmas time) was to incorporate Animal Kingdom with Christmas fabric somehow.  OH, and she suggested using the logo.  Well, this is what I came up with.  I am happy with it....I searched for weeks for the Christmas fabrics that would coordinate with animal prints....hopefully, I made it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on another Vida today and hopefully can post pictures of it in a day or so.



This is amazing!!! I love it!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

billwendy said:


> Have you all seen this site before? Lots of cool free bag patterns!!
> http://www.allpeoplequilt.com/projects-ideas/bags-pillows/free-bag-patterns_ss1.html


Thanks Wendy!


Granna4679 said:


> Oh my....I have been a sewing machine...(get it...hahah!!).  Anyway, just finished an AK dress for a customer/friend.  Her only request (since they are going at Christmas time) was to incorporate Animal Kingdom with Christmas fabric somehow.  OH, and she suggested using the logo.  Well, this is what I came up with.  I am happy with it....I searched for weeks for the Christmas fabrics that would coordinate with animal prints....hopefully, I made it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



This is really great!  The AK symbol on the front is so good!  I haven't made a vida in a long time.  Hmmm....maybe I should come up with something for that pattern.


----------



## aksunshine

Jessica- I am so jealous!!! Maybe they will release it again! It is really cute fabric!

Nini- Sounds great!!! I hate taking Isabelle out of school this year, so it has to be short...  I was hoping to get somethig over her fall break, but I think it is all booked...

Anita- Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## clhemsath

Granna4679 said:


> .



Stunning, Anita, really.  Just beautiful.



eyor44 said:


> Has anyone tried Ellie's Twirl Dress from YCMT?
> 
> I am just wondering if the instructions are as easy to follow as CarlaC's are.


I just made one for my youngest daughter a couple of weeks ago and I am working on the on for her older sister.  I had a hard time with the bodice fitting, so I actually used the Simply Sweet bodice pattern piece to cut out the width, then just used the math to get the height.  

So, DH has been bugging me since our vacation in June that he wants his own custom!!!  He wants me to make him a shirt and shorts (REALLY) that has Doofenshmirtz on it.  I have no idea what to make for him, but he is bringing it up at least once a day now.  Does anyone know of a men's sized bowling shirt pattern??  I figure that is a good place to start.

Thanks!


----------



## Granna4679

Thank you all for all of the compliments and remarks on the AK dress.    


NiniMorris said:


> And...the Animal Kingdom/Christmas Vida...since this is the second Animal Kingdom applique I have seen I have to ask...did you 'hand' do or is this a design you bought?  I can't 'hand' applique to save my life...but my machine loves to do new designs....and I go along for the ride!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini - It is "hand" appliqued.  It is a very time consuming to do the little animal pieces and go around so many curves but I enjoy the challenge.  Before I found this thread...I used to make overalls all the time and hand pieced every applique I put on them (probably made 50-60 pairs).  I didn't even know I could afford a machine that would "do it for me" LOL.  I now have one and love it too but every now and then I try to keep myself in practice.  This is the first of 3 in a row I have to make so I should be well practiced!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Granna4679 said:


> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on another Vida today and hopefully can post pictures of it in a day or so.



Wow!  That is amazing!


----------



## peachygreen

Love the Christmas Animal Kingdom Vida.  Its beautiful.  



Note to self - just because multiple yard cuts of fabric can fit in the washing meachine, it does not mean they should all be washed together.  It all go so tangled up in the dryer, it took about 15 minutes to untie it and now I have to dry it again as they weren't dry thanks to the knots.


----------



## kdzbear

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Ok so I have kind of a delima. DD is 10 and about a size 10-12 depending on brand. My issue is that she loves some of the customs and wouldnt mind wearing skirts and maybe  some of the dresses. But I cant find anything that goes up that size.  (I've been checking etsy shops  I've looked at patterns,) My grandma sews and doesn't mind making some stuff, but patterns are hard to come by for what she wants. She also likes co-ordinating with her little sisters 4&2 and matching if at all possible.
> 
> So any suggestions?



I have a couple of ideas. I would make pillowcase dresses for the two little ones and a pillowcase shirt for the older one to wear over bike shorts. Then they will look cute and match.

The second idea is to make skirts with a ruffle bottom. Then embroider a matching design on matching shirts. This would also look cute. 

My girls are almost 10 and 2 and they also love to match!



Granna4679 said:


> Oh my....I have been a sewing machine...(get it...hahah!!).  Anyway, just finished an AK dress for a customer/friend.  Her only request (since they are going at Christmas time) was to incorporate Animal Kingdom with Christmas fabric somehow.  OH, and she suggested using the logo.  Well, this is what I came up with.  I am happy with it....I searched for weeks for the Christmas fabrics that would coordinate with animal prints....hopefully, I made it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on another Vida today and hopefully can post pictures of it in a day or so.



That dress is fantastic! It is so beautiful! I love it!


----------



## VBAndrea

peachygreen said:


> 1st off I finished a dress for Megan last weekend.  I also finished a romper for Alice, but she spit up on it before I got a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am working on planning outfits for our trip in Feb/Mar to WDW and for our 1st Disney Cruise.
> 
> I need some help, so I'm going to share what I have planned and ask for some advise on what I don't have planned yet.
> 
> 
> WDW Outfit #3 Epcot
> I found this cool world recycle fabric that I am thinking of doing a stripwork twirl skirt attached to a jumper bodice with a mickey or minnie head applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise outfit #1 - Sail Away party
> I'm not 100% certain what I am going to do pattern wise yet, but this is the material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO I think I am over planning outfits as I have 5 outfits planned for a 3 night cruise.  Am I crazy?  I'd skip one of the resturants, but I don't knwo which resturant we will be in on Pirate night.



The dress looks great!  I love the fabric combination with the greens and blues for Epcot.  I can't wait to see your finished product.  And I also am in envy of the fabric you have for the sail away party ~ excellent fabric choices.




JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Ok so I have kind of a delima. DD is 10 and about a size 10-12 depending on brand. My issue is that she loves some of the customs and wouldnt mind wearing skirts and maybe  some of the dresses. But I cant find anything that goes up that size.  (I've been checking etsy shops  I've looked at patterns,) My grandma sews and doesn't mind making some stuff, but patterns are hard to come by for what she wants. She also likes co-ordinating with her little sisters 4&2 and matching if at all possible.
> 
> So any suggestions?



On You Can Make This there are some patterns for larger sizes, but my suggestion would be to buy some patterns that you like in the size the come and work with enlarging them yourself.  It may take a little trial and error to get a size 6 up to a size 10/12, but for things it would be very feasible.

Stephres has a tutorial on making t-shirts into dresses that might work:
http://stephres.wordpress.com/2009/06/06/fun-with-t-shirts/

Leslie has the best tutorial for skirts -- she has a stripwork skirt and a double layer twirl that could both be made into any size:
http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/search/label/Tutorial Tuesday

When I made my daughter's first twirl dress I tried on the skirted part and all I would have needed to do was make an elastic waistband and it would have been the perfect skirt for me (I was using Ellie's Twirl Dress pattern for it).

So you certainly can improvise and have dd coordinate with her little sister's.  Hope that helps and hope Stephres and Leslie don't mind me posting links to their blogs.  My dd loves skirts made with Leslie's instructions because they twirl quite nicely.  You can also do patchwork skirts as well as the strip wwork ones.


----------



## ConnieB

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Ok so I have kind of a delima. DD is 10 and about a size 10-12 depending on brand. My issue is that she loves some of the customs and wouldnt mind wearing skirts and maybe  some of the dresses. But I cant find anything that goes up that size.  (I've been checking etsy shops  I've looked at patterns,) My grandma sews and doesn't mind making some stuff, but patterns are hard to come by for what she wants. She also likes co-ordinating with her little sisters 4&2 and matching if at all possible.
> 
> So any suggestions?



My girls had the same dilemma....liked (and still do) the children's patterns, but fit wise are juniors or even small adults sizes.   So I simply upped the children's patterns.   

Now...I always make a muslin first because I have a real obstacle in not being able to cut into "real" fabric and worrying about making it wrong or not fit or above my sewing abilities, etc.   So, if you're not willing to do a muslin first, I would proceed with my method with caution.  

If you have sewn the multiple size patterns before you'll see that they all are the same basic pattern, but they "grow" incrimentally for each successive size.   So....if the pattern only goes up to 10 and you need a 12, then simply meausre the distance between the 8 and 10 that is already there, add that to the 10 and you now have a size 12.   I've only gone up 2 sizes at the max...from a 10 to a 14.  I found when trying to go to their current 14/16 size that because they are a bit more full busted now that it takes some additional tweaking to not pull tight across their chest.   That's where the muslin comes in nice, because I just cut the muslin add in the shaping that I need and then redraw the pattern.  

yes, it's a bit of a hassle and definitely time consuming to make a muslin and then a real outfit too, but since I have to make two of everything anyway (I have twins) it somehow works for me.  The muslin lets me know that the fit is right, that the difficulty of the pattern is not to much for my skill, and that the girls actually LIKE the pattern once it's on their body as opposed to how it looked on the model, lol.


----------



## billwendy

Granna4679 said:


> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on another Vida today and hopefully can post pictures of it in a day or so.



AMAZING Work!!!!! I think it all coordinates GREAT!!! Good JOB!!!!!!



JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Ok so I have kind of a delima. DD is 10 and about a size 10-12 depending on brand. My issue is that she loves some of the customs and wouldnt mind wearing skirts and maybe  some of the dresses. But I cant find anything that goes up that size.  (I've been checking etsy shops  I've looked at patterns,) My grandma sews and doesn't mind making some stuff, but patterns are hard to come by for what she wants. She also likes co-ordinating with her little sisters 4&2 and matching if at all possible.
> 
> So any suggestions?



Upsize Carla's patterns - they are so versatile!!! You could also do like coordinating tshirts with embroidery or iron ons on them and jeans/shorts that are the same color....once I coodinated my 16, 5 and 1 year old neices..I wish you could see her better - but she had a white tshirt on with a small minnie mouse on it and then on her shorts we stitched red/white polkadotted ribbon on the bottom of them...they all had matching ribbon flip flops...the boys had mickey stuff on so although they didnt match, at least they were all mickey/minnie and happy!!! lol











VBAndrea said:


> *BillWendy*
> Hope your serger is on the mend.  I also wanted to comment on a rag quilt you made for a girl (it was a thread or two back as I was scanning through and looking at photos trying to catch up) -- it really caught my eye.  I have seen some rag quilts before but yours was by far the best.  I may have to attempt one some day.  Yours was beyond AWESOME!



Wow = that was so kind of you to say!!!!! Rag quilts are super easy - anyone could do them - lol - no talent needed or I wouldnt be able to do it!!!

We had a great time tubin on the Delaware River yesterday - it was around 100 degrees here in Philly and someone else was using my mom's little beach house. So tubin it was!!! It was so hot that the kids and I swam a lot of the way - there were a few times I bumped in to huge rocks - OUCH!!! lol


----------



## snubie

The Christmas Animal Kingdom Vida is amazing.  Great job.

We have no Disney trip in the works but we are starting to get Lauren ready for Kindergarten.  I made her one tshirt/skirt set already and school does not start here until the end of August.








I used a charm pack of Kona cotton for the skirt and the embroidery pattern came from Lynnie Pinnie.


----------



## lori123

I have a question for you all - 

I have a Brother Innovis 1500D - I am having a problem with the Disney designs embroidering out good.  Specifically the outlining is WAY OFF - UGH!  Anyone else having this issue????


----------



## ellenbenny

lori123 said:


> I have a question for you all -
> 
> I have a Brother Innovis 1500D - I am having a problem with the Disney designs embroidering out good.  Specifically the outlining is WAY OFF - UGH!  Anyone else having this issue????



I think it may be due to not being stable enough.  If the fabric stretches at all then sometimes my outlining ends up off, and the fabric will have puckers in it.  If your fabric is nice and tight with no puckers, then I am not sure.


----------



## dance2874

So I finally got off the computer long enough to sew something today  I made a peek a boo pleat skirt (from YMCT) with my children of the world fabric. It was not hard but I learned a few new things...like how to replace the needle in my machine  It is apparently very thick where the pleats meet up and I went through TWO needles...but I love how it came out in the end. I modified it a bit where I added the ribbon detail- the pattern showed how to do eyelets there but I did it by sewing it together, using heat-n-bond for the ribbon strips and hand stiching the bows on separately. I found the tank top on clearance at Old Navy and I think it goes perfectly! 











My reluctant model:


----------



## 2cutekidz

VBAndrea said:


> The dress looks great!  I love the fabric combination with the greens and blues for Epcot.  I can't wait to see your finished product.  And I also am in envy of the fabric you have for the sail away party ~ excellent fabric choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On You Can Make This there are some patterns for larger sizes, but my suggestion would be to buy some patterns that you like in the size the come and work with enlarging them yourself.  It may take a little trial and error to get a size 6 up to a size 10/12, but for things it would be very feasible.
> 
> Stephres has a tutorial on making t-shirts into dresses that might work:
> http://stephres.wordpress.com/2009/06/06/fun-with-t-shirts/
> 
> Leslie has the best tutorial for skirts -- she has a stripwork skirt and a double layer twirl that could both be made into any size:
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/search/label/Tutorial Tuesday
> 
> When I made my daughter's first twirl dress I tried on the skirted part and all I would have needed to do was make an elastic waistband and it would have been the perfect skirt for me (I was using Ellie's Twirl Dress pattern for it).
> 
> So you certainly can improvise and have dd coordinate with her little sister's.  Hope that helps and hope Stephres and Leslie don't mind me posting links to their blogs.  My dd loves skirts made with Leslie's instructions because they twirl quite nicely.  You can also do patchwork skirts as well as the strip wwork ones.




You can post a link to my blog anytime you'd like 

I'm working on a set for Animal Kingdom today that will either be fabulous, or awful (using my twirl skirt method, BTW)  Hoping for Fabulous!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

lori123 said:


> I have a question for you all -
> 
> I have a Brother Innovis 1500D - I am having a problem with the Disney designs embroidering out good.  Specifically the outlining is WAY OFF - UGH!  Anyone else having this issue????



Sounds like your fabric is moving on you too much.  Try using a little temporary spray (I like using Sulky KK2000) on a heavy cut away stabilizer.  And make sure you have your hoop screwed together nice and tight.


----------



## ellenbenny

dance2874 said:


> So I finally got off the computer long enough to sew something today  I made a peek a boo pleat skirt (from YMCT) with my children of the world fabric. It was not hard but I learned a few new things...like how to replace the needle in my machine  It is apparently very thick where the pleats meet up and I went through TWO needles...but I love how it came out in the end. I modified it a bit where I added the ribbon detail- the pattern showed how to do eyelets there but I did it by sewing it together, using heat-n-bond for the ribbon strips and hand stiching the bows on separately. I found the tank top on clearance at Old Navy and I think it goes perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reluctant model:



Very nice!  I bought some of the fabric, but not sure what I want to do with it.  I always love seeing everyone elses ideas for inspiration!


----------



## ellenbenny

I bought a Kindle this past week and wanted to make a cover for it.  I found a free tutorial for a cover/stand.  I wasn't creative enough to make up my own pattern, but I think it came out great!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

lori123 said:


> I have a question for you all -
> 
> I have a Brother Innovis 1500D - I am having a problem with the Disney designs embroidering out good.  Specifically the outlining is WAY OFF - UGH!  Anyone else having this issue????




I have a Brother too. Mine does this sometimes, and I have just started doing 2 layers of stabilizer, especially if its extra stretchy, like the Cherokee from Target. HTH!


----------



## CzyDsnyFan92

ellenbenny said:


> I bought a Kindle this past week and wanted to make a cover for it.  I found a free tutorial for a cover/stand.  I wasn't creative enough to make up my own pattern, but I think it came out great!



So cute!!! I have a kindle but have a little leather cover thing that I really haven't used yet. I do have my silicone grip thing on it though. Might need to make one too.


----------



## thebeesknees

I'm so excited! I ordered a Vida pattern from Sewzanne's this afternoon, and the Sewing Clothes Kids Love from Amazon on Friday. I cannot wait to get started on some things for my DD. She's outgrown the patterns I have used for ages, and is totally into dresses right now, so these patterns will be perfect for her. I've been drooling over everyone else's creations with these patterns for over a year. Time to jump in and try some for myself!


----------



## revrob

2cutekidz said:


> You can post a link to my blog anytime you'd like
> 
> I'm working on a set for Animal Kingdom today that will either be fabulous, or awful (using my twirl skirt method, BTW)  Hoping for Fabulous!



I don't believe that I've ever seen anything that you've made that WASN'T fabulous!  I'm sure it'll be TDF!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## Granna4679

SNUBIE - I love the Gumball machine outfit...I commented on your FB but just had to say it again.  



dance2874 said:


> So I finally got off the computer long enough to sew something today  I made a peek a boo pleat skirt (from YMCT) with my children of the world fabric. It was not hard but I learned a few new things...like how to replace the needle in my machine  It is apparently very thick where the pleats meet up and I went through TWO needles...but I love how it came out in the end. I modified it a bit where I added the ribbon detail- the pattern showed how to do eyelets there but I did it by sewing it together, using heat-n-bond for the ribbon strips and hand stiching the bows on separately. I found the tank top on clearance at Old Navy and I think it goes perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reluctant model:



This is very cute...I also have the fabric and don't know what I want to do with it....



ellenbenny said:


> I bought a Kindle this past week and wanted to make a cover for it.  I found a free tutorial for a cover/stand.  I wasn't creative enough to make up my own pattern, but I think it came out great!



Love this...so creative.  NOW....if I only had a Kindle.



revrob said:


> I don't believe that I've ever seen anything that you've made that WASN'T fabulous!  I'm sure it'll be TDF!  Can't wait to see!



I second that statement...everything you make is so cute!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

revrob said:


> I don't believe that I've ever seen anything that you've made that WASN'T fabulous!  I'm sure it'll be TDF!  Can't wait to see!



Awww...you're too sweet.  Emily found an animal print that she loved at Hobby Lobby, then we came home and went through my stash to find coordinating fabrics.  We'll see how it turns out


----------



## princesskayla

Has anyone made a pettiskirt using the chiffon rolls? I got a 90 yard roll of 5 inches and a 90 yard roll of 2 inches. Will that be enough to make a size 18 mo and girls size 8 pettiskirt?  I hope so!! I have not made a pettiskirt before and I am not really sure how much fabric I need I think it should be more than enough, but.....

I have my ruffler foot ready and I am just waiting for it to get here!


----------



## Stephres

Granna4679 said:


> Thank you all for all of the compliments and remarks on the AK dress.
> 
> Nini - It is "hand" appliqued.  It is a very time consuming to do the little animal pieces and go around so many curves but I enjoy the challenge.  Before I found this thread...I used to make overalls all the time and hand pieced every applique I put on them (probably made 50-60 pairs).  I didn't even know I could afford a machine that would "do it for me" LOL.  I now have one and love it too but every now and then I try to keep myself in practice.  This is the first of 3 in a row I have to make so I should be well practiced!!



When I first saw it I thought, how did she find a panel like that? I didn't realize it was hand pieced! I think it is awesome!



VBAndrea said:


> On You Can Make This there are some patterns for larger sizes, but my suggestion would be to buy some patterns that you like in the size the come and work with enlarging them yourself.  It may take a little trial and error to get a size 6 up to a size 10/12, but for things it would be very feasible.
> 
> Stephres has a tutorial on making t-shirts into dresses that might work:
> http://stephres.wordpress.com/2009/06/06/fun-with-t-shirts/
> 
> Leslie has the best tutorial for skirts -- she has a stripwork skirt and a double layer twirl that could both be made into any size:
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/search/label/Tutorial Tuesday



Thanks for linking me, I would never mind if I could help someone out. Here are some instructions for upsizing: http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008_09_01_archive.html



dance2874 said:


>



So cute, I love it and the ribbon detail.



ellenbenny said:


>



So cool, I love the pink and brown fabric.


----------



## littlepeppers

lori123 said:


> I have a question for you all -
> 
> I have a Brother Innovis 1500D - I am having a problem with the Disney designs embroidering out good.  Specifically the outlining is WAY OFF - UGH!  Anyone else having this issue????



I just asked our local Brother dealer about this 2 days ago.  He said if your outlining is off, it is usually a stabalizer issue.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

I just entered Zoey's picture in a doggie contest - would you mind voting? I think you do have to register, but many of  you might be registered already because its a disney based site!! Thanks a TON!!!!

http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/

THis is the picure I entered..


----------



## CruisinEars

okay, I bit the bullet and went to fabric.com and ordered some Jennifer Paganelli "flower power" fabric for the $2.49/yd. What a fantastic deal! I got 9 yards total, enough to make myself 2 of the Patricia tunics. Oh yeah,  I also bought the Patricia pattern from YCMT. See what you all have started?


----------



## dance2874

CruisinEars said:


> okay, I bit the bullet and went to fabric.com and ordered some Jennifer Paganelli "flower power" fabric for the $2.49/yd. What a fantastic deal! I got 9 yards total, enough to make myself 2 of the Patricia tunics. Oh yeah,  I also bought the Patricia pattern from YCMT. See what you all have started?


Thanks for posting this- I hadnt seen that pattern there yet- so cute! I may need to make myself a dress with that!


----------



## eyor44

jerenaud said:


> That was the first pattern I bought    I actually haven't used it in nearly a year, so it's not fresh in my memory.  It is very detailed, with a lot of pictures.  It's a similar page length to carla's patterns.  I made 3 of them, for my 3 girls, and then found that I had to make a 4th bodice and 'hand down' the ones that I'd already made.  It was likely user error, but all were far too small, even though I felt as though I'd followed the directions.
> 
> That said, I'd personally suggest buying carla's simply sweet because I like the bodice and the alternate ways of making it.  Then, just follow the standard of using 1 1/2  to 2 times the circumference of the bodice for making the first skirt layer and subsequent layers.
> 
> Erica





VBAndrea said:


> Just beautiful and the Christmas fabrics look great with the animal print.  I also love the Christmas Feliz you posted a few pages back.  I'm glad you are having sucess with the rolled hem foot.  My machine came with one but there are no instructions in my manual and I followed a simple on line tutorial and still can't quite figure it out
> 
> 
> 
> Have the pattern and it was the first dress I made.  Easy to follow with plenty of pictures.  That being said, I don't like the bodice for it and am now making a twirl dress using the Simply Sweet top and the instrcutions for the twirl using Ellies.  And I forgot who posted and answered you already, but I agree, the math isn't hard to do.  Just figure out how many panels you want and how many inches you want to do them and for the first panel I double the width of my bodice and for the sucessive panels I add 1.5 to 2 times the amount.  You can make your panels all the smae lengths or you can vary them.  For example, on the dress I'm making now I have three panels that are all even in length and then a ruffle hem that is shorter.  I've made shirts were the first panel is shorter than the second one and it's a cute look too.





clhemsath said:


> I just made one for my youngest daughter a couple of weeks ago and I am working on the on for her older sister.  I had a hard time with the bodice fitting, so I actually used the Simply Sweet bodice pattern piece to cut out the width, then just used the math to get the height.



Thank you all for the information. I already have the Simply Sweet pattern, was just looking for more of a twirl skirt. I will follow your suggestions of putting the two together.


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, I knew it was coming....just thought I'd have a little bit more time!  All of the clothes I have made for my DD10 for our Nov/Dec trip is in a size 10...just bought her back to school clothes...size 14!!!! Now I get to see how well I can make all her dresses up two sizes!  And remember...all but two are completely finished!

I refuse to admit she may be wearing t shirts instead of custom dresses for this trip!  If so, I guess I'll be having a lot of dresses to sell soon...in a size 10!  So bummed!



Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

My latest creation for a customer (I hadn't added the buttons yet in this picture):






I tried something a little different for the butt ruffles...


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just entered Zoey's picture in a doggie contest - would you mind voting? I think you do have to register, but many of  you might be registered already because its a disney based site!! Thanks a TON!!!!
> 
> http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/
> 
> THis is the picure I entered..



Oh so cute!!!! I'll head over and vote now.



NiniMorris said:


> Well, I knew it was coming....just thought I'd have a little bit more time!  All of the clothes I have made for my DD10 for our Nov/Dec trip is in a size 10...just bought her back to school clothes...size 14!!!! Now I get to see how well I can make all her dresses up two sizes!  And remember...all but two are completely finished!
> 
> I refuse to admit she may be wearing t shirts instead of custom dresses for this trip!  If so, I guess I'll be having a lot of dresses to sell soon...in a size 10!  So bummed!
> 
> Nini



Oh how heartbreaking, sooo much work! I just called my son yesterday and asked him to measure Emily Rose, she just turned 2 this month and we are going at the end of October and I want to sew so many customs for her. I am so worried that I will do all of that work and she will decide to shoot up 
in early Fall, like she did in early Spring so none of her Easter outfits fit!


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> Oh so cute!!!! I'll head over and vote now.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how heartbreaking, sooo much work! I just called my son yesterday and asked him to measure Emily Rose, she just turned 2 this month and we are going at the end of October and I want to sew so many customs for her. I am so worried that I will do all of that work and she will decide to shoot up
> in early Fall, like she did in early Spring so none of her Easter outfits fit!



Too funny...we have the opposite problem with my GD...she turns 3 in a few days.  Since the day she was born she has been in the 95%...so we have been sewing since January...well, I made everything depending on her being 40 inches tall.  Her pediatrician said no problem, she is sure to be there by then...four months to go and she is still 3 inches too short!  Not only are her dresses going to be too long...she isn't going to be able to ride all the rides!

My son has thought about feeding her miracle grow...but she probably won't like the taste!  LOL!!!


Nini


----------



## angel23321

Well, it's official. I've cancelled our September trip.  I'm so sad.  DH said we could keep it and hope he could go but I'm not ready to take the girls by myself.  When they are older yes but not yet.  And even if he could go, he'd be so worried about what was going on at work and getting phone calls, I just know it wouldn't be fun for either of us.  

We'll have to wait until he's off this boat so we're looking at January of 2012. Which seems SO far away.  

Maybe if I start now, I'll finish some customs.


----------



## angel23321

Granna4679 said:


> Oh my....I have been a sewing machine...(get it...hahah!!).  Anyway, just finished an AK dress for a customer/friend.  Her only request (since they are going at Christmas time) was to incorporate Animal Kingdom with Christmas fabric somehow.  OH, and she suggested using the logo.  Well, this is what I came up with.  I am happy with it....I searched for weeks for the Christmas fabrics that would coordinate with animal prints....hopefully, I made it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on another Vida today and hopefully can post pictures of it in a day or so.




Love it!!


----------



## Granna4679

Stephres said:


> When I first saw it I thought, how did she find a panel like that? I didn't realize it was hand pieced! I think it is awesome!



Wow....that is quite a compliment.  Thank you so much!!



NiniMorris said:


> Well, I knew it was coming....just thought I'd have a little bit more time!  All of the clothes I have made for my DD10 for our Nov/Dec trip is in a size 10...just bought her back to school clothes...size 14!!!! Now I get to see how well I can make all her dresses up two sizes!  And remember...all but two are completely finished!
> 
> I refuse to admit she may be wearing t shirts instead of custom dresses for this trip!  If so, I guess I'll be having a lot of dresses to sell soon...in a size 10!  So bummed!
> Nini



Oh, no!!!!!  Well, I guess on the upside...you will have spending money??!!



ellenbenny said:


> My latest creation for a customer (I hadn't added the buttons yet in this picture):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried something a little different for the butt ruffles...



Ellen - this is fantastic.  I love the Chip and Dale fabric......where did you get this fabric????????  I love the colors too!!



NiniMorris said:


> Too funny...we have the opposite problem with my GD...she turns 3 in a few days.  Since the day she was born she has been in the 95%...so we have been sewing since January...well, I made everything depending on her being 40 inches tall.  Her pediatrician said no problem, she is sure to be there by then...four months to go and she is still 3 inches too short!  Not only are her dresses going to be too long...she isn't going to be able to ride all the rides!
> 
> My son has thought about feeding her miracle grow...but she probably won't like the taste!  LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini - what about really tall shoes?  We found some platform tennis shoes for our DGD last summer.  They just may put her over the height limit a tad bit.


----------



## angel23321

littlepeppers said:


> I just asked our local Brother dealer about this 2 days ago.  He said if your outlining is off, it is usually a stabalizer issue.



I'm going to say this..I have ALWAYS had problems with the pre-loaded Disney designs stitching the outline out correctly.  I don't have this problem with ANY other designs so I know it is them and not my stabilizing.  One thing that I found helped  (don't ask me why) is to not use black but a dark gray..I think it has something to do with the thickness of the black thread. Like I said, I don't know why but it helped. It didn't fix it totally but it did help.


----------



## NiniMorris

Granna4679 said:


> Oh, no!!!!!  Well, I guess on the upside...you will have spending money??!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini - what about really tall shoes?  We found some platform tennis shoes for our DGD last summer.  They just may put her over the height limit a tad bit.



So funny...unfortunately, this is the GD that had the surgery on her foot and has great restrictions on what type of shoes she can wear... Barefooted she is 38 inches tall, but only measured 36 at her last pediatrician's appointment a month ago.  She will go for another appointment before we go, but the possibility of Disney's measurer being off from ours is a little scary.  

I am thinking stilts might work!  


By the way...do you really think there is a big market for size 10 customs for Disney...most girls that size are not into it as much!  oh well...they were really cute when I took the pictures of them!  LOL


Nini


----------



## BBGirl

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just entered Zoey's picture in a doggie contest - would you mind voting? I think you do have to register, but many of  you might be registered already because its a disney based site!! Thanks a TON!!!!
> 
> http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/
> 
> THis is the picure I entered..



Voted


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> Ellen - this is fantastic.  I love the Chip and Dale fabric......where did you get this fabric????????  I love the colors too!!




Thanks!! The fabric was supplied by a wonderful customer, I think you may know her LOL!

Anyway, it is available on Etsy, it is a Japanese fabric, so somewhat pricey, but very cute!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Is a ruffler foot just for sergers or could I get one for my sewing/embroidery combo machine?


----------



## ncmomof2

Diz-Mommy said:


> Is a ruffler foot just for sergers or could I get one for my sewing/embroidery combo machine?




I have a ruffler foot for my sewing machine and I love it.  I bought one that was made for my brand.  I am not sure if that matters though, I know there are universals out there.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

EnEllen...love the Kindle cover!   I've got a Kindle too, but bought the plain black cover for it when I first bought it, the only thing available at the time.  I'd like to have a fancier cover for it, but since they're kind of pricey and there's nothing wrong with the cover I have, it seems foolish.  I have thought about making a fabric cover for my cover, then I can make it whatever I like.  My family thinks I'm nuts, but you'd think they'd be used to that by now. Lol good job on the Chip n Dale vida, I like the different style butt ruffles. 

Anita...love the AK Christmas dress.  You do great appliqué, something I wish I had the patience for. 

Nini...I feel your pain, I've had to give away things for my middle dd, she's famous for her growth spurts!  I've never sold anything, so that was never an option for me.  I hope it works out for you. 

Wendy...Zoey looks cute in the pic!  I'll go add my vote too. I saw you had to send your serger in for repair recently...what happened?  Mine went in too, but just for normal clean and maintain and a lightbulb   My sewing store repair guy was all oh oh when he saw me, usually I have big problems, lol. I decided to send it in when I was on vacation so I wouldn't miss it. 

I think that's all...I'm doin this all on my phone, and trying to quote on it is too hard keeping it all straight


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Nini....I am so sorry.....I can't imagine!!
But yes- I do think you can totally sell those dresses- lots of girls like to be in the spirit of things when AT WDW....I know Tom has quite a few that he sold- Leianna (I think I spelling wrong) had grown out of them- but she did get to wear them first- and he still made around $25 a dress if I remember.

Wendy- love the pic! YOu are too funny with the tye dye background!

Ellen- OH MY GOSH! I LOVE THAT! You did a terrific job! Love the front and the back and it's very proffessional! You are just goin to town! Have you done any more priness dresses? I need to check your etsy...


----------



## shanni

NiniMorris said:


> By the way...do you really think there is a big market for size 10 customs for Disney...most girls that size are not into it as much!  oh well...they were really cute when I took the pictures of them!  LOL
> Nini



*Coming out of lurkdom* 

I don't know how big the market would be, but I've been frustrated looking at etsy because most things only go up to a size 6 or 7! I've been looking around as I'm thinking of getting cute outfits for my dd's for our trip next spring. I have one that needs size 5, but the others are 8 and 10. I think that you definitely could sell your size 10 stuff. It may not go quite as fast as the smaller sizes, but I surely can't be the only one looking for bigger sizes!

*ducking back into my comfy lurking space!  *


----------



## erikawolf2004

ncmomof2 said:


> I have a ruffler foot for my sewing machine and I love it.  I bought one that was made for my brand.  I am not sure if that matters though, I know there are universals out there.



I just got a univeral gathering foot last week and was so excited, went to use it last night and the attachment part is too small for my machine-I was sooo bummed!!!  I would go with the one for your brand by your brand and make sure it is made for your machine model #, just to make sure you get the right one.


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Ellen- OH MY GOSH! I LOVE THAT! You did a terrific job! Love the front and the back and it's very proffessional! You are just goin to town! Have you done any more priness dresses? I need to check your etsy...



Thanks for the nice compliments!!  And let me know if you need/want another princess dress.  Nothing listed right now, but I bet I could fit one into my schedule for your cute little princess!!


----------



## bear_mom

NiniMorris said:


> So funny...unfortunately, this is the GD that had the surgery on her foot and has great restrictions on what type of shoes she can wear... Barefooted she is 38 inches tall, but only measured 36 at her last pediatrician's appointment a month ago.  She will go for another appointment before we go, but the possibility of Disney's measurer being off from ours is a little scary.
> 
> I am thinking stilts might work!
> 
> 
> By the way...do you really think there is a big market for size 10 customs for Disney...most girls that size are not into it as much!  oh well...they were really cute when I took the pictures of them!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



Hmmm, what do you have? My oldest dd wears a size 10, although dh would probably kill me if I spent money on Disney clotes right now.

Emily


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Thanks for all the info ladies!!!  I have done dresses and shirts in the past. it was a little easier. Now the sizing difference between them is too big! Ok off to do some research and hope that Gma hurries back from Palm Springs.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I knew it was coming....just thought I'd have a little bit more time!  All of the clothes I have made for my DD10 for our Nov/Dec trip is in a size 10...just bought her back to school clothes...size 14!!!! Now I get to see how well I can make all her dresses up two sizes!  And remember...all but two are completely finished!
> 
> I refuse to admit she may be wearing t shirts instead of custom dresses for this trip!  If so, I guess I'll be having a lot of dresses to sell soon...in a size 10!  So bummed!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



You would be surprized!!!  My DD is going into 8/10.     Whatcha got to offer??


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

My mom and my DD share a birthday! My DD is turning one next month and I am trying to think of something neat to do to honor the fact that they share a birthday. I am thinking of having my mom her own birthday cake that matches my daughter's. Do you ladies have any other ideas? You are all so creative that I figured you would have some ideas


----------



## squirrel

MyDisneyTrio said:


> My mom and my DD share a birthday! My DD is turning one next month and I am trying to think of something neat to do to honor the fact that they share a birthday. I am thinking of having my mom her own birthday cake that matches my daughter's. Do you ladies have any other ideas? You are all so creative that I figured you would have some ideas



How about dresses made out of the same material?  If your mom doesn't wear/like dresses how about a matching top.  Be sure to get lots of photos!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Diz-Mommy said:


> Is a ruffler foot just for sergers or could I get one for my sewing/embroidery combo machine?



I have used the universal ones and broke 3 in the same place. I have a brother one for my ellageo that I ordered when i ordered the machine - have never had a problem. however make sure that your needle is really tight and recheck it every once in a while if you are making alot of ruffles.


----------



## NiniMorris

shanni said:


> *Coming out of lurkdom*
> 
> I don't know how big the market would be, but I've been frustrated looking at etsy because most things only go up to a size 6 or 7! I've been looking around as I'm thinking of getting cute outfits for my dd's for our trip next spring. I have one that needs size 5, but the others are 8 and 10. I think that you definitely could sell your size 10 stuff. It may not go quite as fast as the smaller sizes, but I surely can't be the only one looking for bigger sizes!
> 
> *ducking back into my comfy lurking space!  *





MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> You would be surprized!!!  My DD is going into 8/10.     Whatcha got to offer??





bear_mom said:


> Hmmm, what do you have? My oldest dd wears a size 10, although dh would probably kill me if I spent money on Disney clotes right now.
> 
> Emily



Thanks for the interest in my DD's Disney dresses...We will probably make the decision before the end of the week.  I will probably put them on Facebook first.  So if you are interested, PM me or check out my facebook page...Quilts by Nini.

*******************

Enabler Alert!
YCMT is having a coupon sale...15% off...use coupon code Holiday15 ... but hurry, it expires August 1!   Very short sale!!!!


Nini


----------



## tricia

Got a second Feliz done.  This one has a bit more to it.  Some butt ruffles and embroidery and ribbons.


----------



## CruisinEars

Tricia~ that feliz is just lovely. I love how delicate and light it looks.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

tricia said:


> Got a second Feliz done.  This one has a bit more to it.  Some butt ruffles and embroidery and ribbons.



I LOVE IT!!


----------



## LWQuestie

NiniMorris said:


> Enabler Alert!
> YCMT is having a coupon sale...15% off...use coupon code Holiday15 ... but hurry, it expires August 1!   Very short sale!!!!



OK, this did it.  I sprung for some of the Jennifer Paganelli during the fabric.com sale last week and now I bought several patterns from YCMT.  I don't have kids, so they are all for me!  

Scientific Seamstress - Tween, Teen & Adult Easy Fit Pants
Sis Boom - Meaghan Peasant Dress/Top, Patricia Tunic and Tommy Boxer
YCMT - Reversible Wrap Skirt

Now I have to open up the sewing machine.  I'll share the results of my first project when I decide what to start with.


----------



## PrincessCooper's Mom

I need some appliques.

How do I find Heather's appliques?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

PrincessCooper's Mom said:


> I need some appliques.
> 
> How do I find Heather's appliques?



check out etsy  she will come up very quickly. Her designs are awesome!


----------



## PrincessCooper's Mom

What do I search for?


----------



## clairemolly

PrincessCooper's Mom said:


> What do I search for?



Search for Heathersue under sellers.


----------



## thebeesknees

PrincessCooper's Mom said:


> What do I search for?



Look under embroidery applique, and her name is HeatherSue. If you add in the word princess to your search, it will cut down the number of finds for you. She has some really cute stuff!


----------



## Granna4679

tricia said:


> Got a second Feliz done.  This one has a bit more to it.  Some butt ruffles and embroidery and ribbons.



Tricia - this is soooo pretty.  I love that you added the embroidery.  That is the perfect touch.  And of course, the eyelet.  I am a sucker for eyelet.  I don't think my girls ever had a dress that didn't involve eyelet (LOL)...they are 24 and 29 now but they would agree, I am sure!!

QUESTION:  Has anyone seen any DICK AND JANE embroidery appliques???  I need something to put on a bodice that matches the fabric.  Any ideas???


----------



## livndisney

PrincessCooper's Mom said:


> I need some appliques.
> 
> How do I find Heather's appliques?



Are you looking for the designs to use on your embroidery machine or the appilques already made to sew onto clothing?


----------



## clhemsath

NiniMorris said:


> *******************
> 
> Enabler Alert!
> YCMT is having a coupon sale...15% off...use coupon code Holiday15 ... but hurry, it expires August 1!   Very short sale!!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



Thank you ENABLER!!!

I got the two SisBoom patterns I have been wanting, the Molly and the Cathy


----------



## PrincessCooper's Mom

Either!  Or!

Just looking for ideas.


----------



## birdie757

Granna4679 said:


> QUESTION:  Has anyone seen any DICK AND JANE embroidery appliques???  I need something to put on a bodice that matches the fabric.  Any ideas???



If you find any please let me know!  Dd loves their books right now and I really wanted to use one for her first day of school outfit.  I am hoping not to have to digitize something last minute.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

birdie757 said:


> If you find any please let me know!  Dd loves their books right now and I really wanted to use one for her first day of school outfit.  I am hoping not to have to digitize something last minute.



Like this?
http://www.embroiderydesigns.com/pr...02C.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=froogle
Or applique?
You can also contact Claire/stitch in time thru her shop or FB and ask her to create something


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just entered Zoey's picture in a doggie contest - would you mind voting? I think you do have to register, but many of  you might be registered already because its a disney based site!! Thanks a TON!!!!
> 
> 
> THis is the picure I entered..




I voted -- easy 'cuz I'm already registered and *what a great photo*.

Plus . . . I'm practicing quoting and making thumbnail pix.  Killing two birds with one stone.  (No dogs were harmed in writng this reply  ).


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> I voted -- easy 'cuz I'm already registered and *what a great photo*.
> 
> Plus . . . I'm practicing quoting and making thumbnail pix.  Killing two birds with one stone.  (No dogs were harmed in writng this reply  ).



Aww - thanks so much!!! Zoey Appreciates everyones kindness!!! We figured out you can vote 1x every 24 hours!!!

http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/


----------



## BBGirl

billwendy said:


> Aww - thanks so much!!! Zoey Appreciates everyones kindness!!! We figured out you can vote 1x every 24 hours!!!
> 
> http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/



Voted again.


----------



## VBAndrea

snubie said:


> We have no Disney trip in the works but we are starting to get Lauren ready for Kindergarten.  I made her one tshirt/skirt set already and school does not start here until the end of August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a charm pack of Kona cotton for the skirt and the embroidery pattern came from Lynnie Pinnie.


Adore the charm pack skirt!  I'm going to have keep that in mind for a future project.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just entered Zoey's picture in a doggie contest - would you mind voting? I think you do have to register, but many of  you might be registered already because its a disney based site!! Thanks a TON!!!!
> 
> http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/
> 
> THis is the picure I entered..


She's got two votes from me so far -- keep posting the link every day to remind me and I'll keep voting.



ellenbenny said:


> My latest creation for a customer (I hadn't added the buttons yet in this picture):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried something a little different for the butt ruffles...


LOVE it!  And what awesome Chip and Dale fabric!



angel23321 said:


> Well, it's official. I've cancelled our September trip.  I'm so sad.  DH said we could keep it and hope he could go but I'm not ready to take the girls by myself.  When they are older yes but not yet.  And even if he could go, he'd be so worried about what was going on at work and getting phone calls, I just know it wouldn't be fun for either of us.
> 
> We'll have to wait until he's off this boat so we're looking at January of 2012. Which seems SO far away.
> 
> Maybe if I start now, I'll finish some customs.


Sorry you ended up canceling   I'm on the fence if I want to do my trip with dd this October or wait until maybe Feb of 2012.  I'm leaning toward waiting just to make planning easier.  I haven't had time to research much for October yet, though I'd love to see all the Halloween decor.




tricia said:


> Got a second Feliz done.  This one has a bit more to it.  Some butt ruffles and embroidery and ribbons.


Just beautiful!



LWQuestie said:


> OK, this did it.  I sprung for some of the Jennifer Paganelli during the fabric.com sale last week and now I bought several patterns from YCMT.  I don't have kids, so they are all for me!
> 
> Scientific Seamstress - Tween, Teen & Adult Easy Fit Pants
> Sis Boom - Meaghan Peasant Dress/Top, Patricia Tunic and Tommy Boxer
> YCMT - Reversible Wrap Skirt
> 
> Now I have to open up the sewing machine.  I'll share the results of my first project when I decide what to start with.



Can't wait to see your creations!  I recently made myself a pair of the easy fit in capris for jammie pants and I love them.  I just hate working with all that fabric though so thankfully I have a dd to sew for.


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Like this?
> http://www.embroiderydesigns.com/pr...02C.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=froogle
> Or applique?
> You can also contact Claire/stitch in time thru her shop or FB and ask her to create something



That is so cute.  I searched and searched...didn't see that one.  I really need it in specific colors so I prefer applique so I will contact Claire. Thanks for suggesting that. If she can't do it, I may try that one.  That is a lot of stitch changes...wow!  Thank you for finding it for me.


----------



## aksunshine

We are planningto make a short WDW trip Nov 30- Dec 5. There is a slight chance we won't make it, but Matt and I REALLY want to go, Matt maybe more so than I!!! LOL!!! Anyway, we have been in Aug, Sept, and Oct (and once in Jan, but that was before I strated making customs), I have some fabric, but I am concerned about WHAT to make! For Isabelle I think I will just plan to layer sleeveless items with T's. But I don't know about Gabriel. I have never made anything for Disney so small. WWYD???


----------



## DisneyKings

I've been in lurker mode lately, but things are moving slow today so I'll add.  Here are some crayon bags I made for a Big Give:











I had a work trip last week & took my sewing machine & got all of this done plus an Aurora dress & bag for my mom that I don't have pics of yet, & I got my patterns organized!  It's amazing what I can do without my little "helpers"    The tink dresses I started over a yr ago & got frustrated with it not looking like I envisioned, so I just never finished.  I was determined to get those UFOs done!








(This shirt is reversible)


----------



## billwendy

DisneyKings said:


> I've been in lurker mode lately, but things are moving slow today so I'll add.  Here are some crayon bags I made for a Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a work trip last week & took my sewing machine & got all of this done plus an Aurora dress & bag for my mom that I don't have pics of yet, & I got my patterns organized!  It's amazing what I can do without my little "helpers"    The tink dresses I started over a yr ago & got frustrated with it not looking like I envisioned, so I just never finished.  I was determined to get those UFOs done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This shirt is reversible)



Adorable - kids and Tink outfits!!!! Also, did you make the pattern for the crayon bags? I LOVE them!!!


----------



## eyor44

DisneyKings said:


>



These are darling.


----------



## mommy2paisley

While reading many pages of this thread, someone posted a picture of their DD in a Cinderella rags dress and said she wore it to BBB to be transformed into her Cinderella princess dress.  

Can you pm me (or even answer here), how did that work?  Did they let her change into her "pretty" dress at the BBB or did you buy the package where she bought a dress there?  I already have our Cinderella dress, so I'm wondering how that would work.  And, did you change before or after her hair was finished?  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That was such a cute idea!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

billwendy said:


> Adorable - kids and Tink outfits!!!! Also, did you make the pattern for the crayon bags? I LOVE them!!!



Thanks!  No, I didn't make the pattern, it was a free in-the-hoop design from Laura on sewforum.com:  http://www.sewforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=144515&p=1323705&hilit=crayon#p1323705
Those things are terrific.  I fill them with stickers in the big pocket & it's the only thing that keeps my 2 yo occupied during long waits or car rides!


----------



## NiniMorris

DisneyKings said:


> Thanks!  No, I didn't make the pattern, it was a free in-the-hoop design from Laura on sewforum.com:  http://www.sewforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=144515&p=1323705&hilit=crayon#p1323705
> Those things are terrific.  I fill them with stickers in the big pocket & it's the only thing that keeps my 2 yo occupied during long waits or car rides!



Thanks for the link.  I have been looking for one with pockets for my 5x7 hoop...this is going to be perfect to put in the kids goodie bag for our Disney trip!  

Nini


----------



## birdie757

aksunshine said:


> We are planningto make a short WDW trip Nov 30- Dec 5. There is a slight chance we won't make it, but Matt and I REALLY want to go, Matt maybe more so than I!!! LOL!!! Anyway, we have been in Aug, Sept, and Oct (and once in Jan, but that was before I strated making customs), I have some fabric, but I am concerned about WHAT to make! For Isabelle I think I will just plan to layer sleeveless items with T's. But I don't know about Gabriel. I have never made anything for Disney so small. WWYD???



We went two years ago the second week of december.  We, well except for tough guy dh, wore hoodies in the morning and had them in the stroller by mid morning.  We put them back on after the sun went down.  During the day we had on short sleeves and capris.  We are BIG wimps when it comes to cold though since we live south of WDW.

This year we are again going the second week of Dec and taking Emily...she will be approximately 2 months old.  I am planning on appliqueing some onesies and making coordinating easy fits.  I am also going to pick up some plain hoodies and do a disney pocket embroidery since I regretted doing that last time.

One other thing you might consider for your dd is a cape.  I made one for my dd to wear over her princess dress.  It was two pieces and tied with a ribbon.  I used a fleece remnant that was super cheap and didn't even have to finish the edges since it wouldn't ravel.  She really like the cape and it was easy to put on over her dresses.


----------



## RMAMom

tricia said:


> Got a second Feliz done.  This one has a bit more to it.  Some butt ruffles and embroidery and ribbons.



Soo Pretty!



DisneyKings said:


> I've been in lurker mode lately, but things are moving slow today so I'll add.  Here are some crayon bags I made for a Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a work trip last week & took my sewing machine & got all of this done plus an Aurora dress & bag for my mom that I don't have pics of yet, & I got my patterns organized!  It's amazing what I can do without my little "helpers"    The tink dresses I started over a yr ago & got frustrated with it not looking like I envisioned, so I just never finished.  I was determined to get those UFOs done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This shirt is reversible)



I love the crayon bags and I think the Tink outfits are adorable.



DisneyKings said:


> Thanks!  No, I didn't make the pattern, it was a free in-the-hoop design from Laura on sewforum.com:  http://www.sewforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=144515&p=1323705&hilit=crayon#p1323705
> Those things are terrific.  I fill them with stickers in the big pocket & it's the only thing that keeps my 2 yo occupied during long waits or car rides!



Thanks for posting the link, I tried to click on the  attachments but nothing happens. Do I need to cut and paste them into something to get the pattern?


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just entered Zoey's picture in a doggie contest - would you mind voting? I think you do have to register, but many of  you might be registered already because its a disney based site!! Thanks a TON!!!!
> 
> http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/
> 
> THis is the picure I entered..



I just voted for Zoey again and while I was at it I went here 

http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=V&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1&r=355601 

and voted for Teresa

Now, I have to go to work, Yuck!


----------



## CastleLight

Good morning!  Has anyone done anything with the Alexander Henry You & Me fabric for little boys?  I want to sew something for my son who will be 16 mos. when we go to WDW.  He is too little for a bowling shirt.  I'm thinking about a Jon Jon but maybe this fabric is too busy to make the entire outfit.  Any ideas??  It is so hard to come up with ideas for baby boys. Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## clairemolly

aksunshine said:


> We are planningto make a short WDW trip Nov 30- Dec 5. There is a slight chance we won't make it, but Matt and I REALLY want to go, Matt maybe more so than I!!! LOL!!! Anyway, we have been in Aug, Sept, and Oct (and once in Jan, but that was before I strated making customs), I have some fabric, but I am concerned about WHAT to make! For Isabelle I think I will just plan to layer sleeveless items with T's. But I don't know about Gabriel. I have never made anything for Disney so small. WWYD???



I am set to deliver our little man next Thursday, and we'll be going mid-Nov.  I plan on putting some applique designs on onesies and also making a couple bowling shirts with an applique on the back.  That way I can layer a long-sleeved onesie underneath if I need to.  I plan on just bringing knit pants and shorts for him too.  Most of the time he'll be in either the mei tei or the moby wrap though, so I may not make him something for every day.


----------



## tricia

Thanks for all the compliments on my Feliz.




CastleLight said:


> Good morning!  Has anyone done anything with the Alexander Henry You & Me fabric for little boys?  I want to sew something for my son who will be 16 mos. when we go to WDW.  He is too little for a bowling shirt.  I'm thinking about a Jon Jon but maybe this fabric is too busy to make the entire outfit.  Any ideas??  It is so hard to come up with ideas for baby boys. Thanks for your suggestions!



Never too little for bowling shirts.  I made the 6 mos size for my little cousin and he looked adorable.  

The other option is shorts and an appliqued T.



DisneyKings said:


> I've been in lurker mode lately, but things are moving slow today so I'll add.  Here are some crayon bags I made for a Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a work trip last week & took my sewing machine & got all of this done plus an Aurora dress & bag for my mom that I don't have pics of yet, & I got my patterns organized!  It's amazing what I can do without my little "helpers"    The tink dresses I started over a yr ago & got frustrated with it not looking like I envisioned, so I just never finished.  I was determined to get those UFOs done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This shirt is reversible)



Those crayon bags are cool, and I love the Tink dresses.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ellenbenny said:


> My latest creation for a customer (I hadn't added the buttons yet in this picture):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried something a little different for the butt ruffles...



This looks great!  I love the chip and dale fabric!!!!


Since YCMT is running a sale, does anyone know if there are any patterns on there for skirts that look like the Insa?


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> Soo Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the crayon bags and I think the Tink outfits are adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the link, I tried to click on the  attachments but nothing happens. Do I need to cut and paste them into something to get the pattern?



Just join the site...then you can get the attachments.  There is a TON of free stuff there...I have downloaded a bunch, but never actually stitched anything out yet...LOL

Nini


----------



## tricia

RMAMom said:


> Soo Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the crayon bags and I think the Tink outfits are adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the link, I tried to click on the  attachments but nothing happens. Do I need to cut and paste them into something to get the pattern?



You probably have to be a member of the forum.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Granna4679 said:


> Oh my....I have been a sewing machine...(get it...hahah!!).  Anyway, just finished an AK dress for a customer/friend.  Her only request (since they are going at Christmas time) was to incorporate Animal Kingdom with Christmas fabric somehow.  OH, and she suggested using the logo.  Well, this is what I came up with.  I am happy with it....I searched for weeks for the Christmas fabrics that would coordinate with animal prints....hopefully, I made it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on another Vida today and hopefully can post pictures of it in a day or so.



LOVE IT 



peachygreen said:


> 1st off I finished a dress for Megan last weekend.  I also finished a romper for Alice, but she spit up on it before I got a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am working on planning outfits for our trip in Feb/Mar to WDW and for our 1st Disney Cruise.
> 
> I need some help, so I'm going to share what I have planned and ask for some advise on what I don't have planned yet.
> 
> I'll be doing sister sets either matching or coordinating for my DD#1 Megan who will be almost 5 and DD#2 Alice who will be 10months.
> 
> WDW Outfit #1 1st Night Chef Mickey's (for my birthday)
> I think I'm going to do a Mickey Patchwork twirl.  Here is some of the material I will try to incorporate.  I will need to buy some blender fabric.  I was thinking reds and blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDW Outfit #2 Animal Kingdom
> I don't have material bought yet, but I am thinking of a kakhi flouncy skirt, and a bowling shirt in red minnie dot and kakhi with a safari minnie applique.
> 
> WDW Outfit #3 Epcot
> I found this cool world recycle fabric that I am thinking of doing a stripwork twirl skirt attached to a jumper bodice with a mickey or minnie head applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDW Outfit #4 DHS
> This will be a Toy Story outfit day.  I have 2 different toystory fabrics to work with.  I'm not sure which one I'm going to use yet or what I'll do, but it will definately be a toystory day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDW Outfit #5 Magic Kingdom
> At this point I have no idea what I am going to do for Magic Kingdom day.  I might take blocks from all my disney fabric and make a Disney twirl.  I'm just not sure how well it will blend together.  I might do something completely different.
> 
> Now for the cruise.  Its my 1st cruise and its on the Disney Dream, so I'm not 100% certain what to expect.  I'm doing a 3 night cruise and I'm guessing there is a pirate night on the Dream like on the Wonder and Magic.
> 
> Cruise outfit #1 - Sail Away party
> I'm not 100% certain what I am going to do pattern wise yet, but this is the material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have outfits planned for each of the resturants, but I'm not sure how Pirate night will play into this.
> 
> Cruise Outfit #2 - Animator's Palate - on the new dream it changes from a studio to an underwater Nemo adventure, so I am planning a Nemo dress for this.  I haven't bought material yet.
> 
> Cruise Outfit #3 - Royal Palace - this is princess night for our girls.  Alice will be Alice in Wonderland of course and Megan I think is going for a Cinderella or Aurora dress
> 
> Cruise Outfit #4 - Enchanted Garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise Outfit #5 - Pirate Something.  I have no idea what to do for Pirate night.
> 
> SO I think I am over planning outfits as I have 5 outfits planned for a 3 night cruise.  Am I crazy?  I'd skip one of the resturants, but I don't knwo which resturant we will be in on Pirate night.



I love all of your choices, can't wait to see everything 



dance2874 said:


> So I finally got off the computer long enough to sew something today  I made a peek a boo pleat skirt (from YMCT) with my children of the world fabric. It was not hard but I learned a few new things...like how to replace the needle in my machine  It is apparently very thick where the pleats meet up and I went through TWO needles...but I love how it came out in the end. I modified it a bit where I added the ribbon detail- the pattern showed how to do eyelets there but I did it by sewing it together, using heat-n-bond for the ribbon strips and hand stiching the bows on separately. I found the tank top on clearance at Old Navy and I think it goes perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reluctant model:



It does go perfectly!  Very cute.



ellenbenny said:


> I bought a Kindle this past week and wanted to make a cover for it.  I found a free tutorial for a cover/stand.  I wasn't creative enough to make up my own pattern, but I think it came out great!



I love the fabric 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just entered Zoey's picture in a doggie contest - would you mind voting? I think you do have to register, but many of  you might be registered already because its a disney based site!! Thanks a TON!!!!
> 
> http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/
> 
> THis is the picure I entered..



voted!



ellenbenny said:


> My latest creation for a customer (I hadn't added the buttons yet in this picture):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried something a little different for the butt ruffles...



I love that!



tricia said:


> Got a second Feliz done.  This one has a bit more to it.  Some butt ruffles and embroidery and ribbons.



Gorgeous



DisneyKings said:


> I've been in lurker mode lately, but things are moving slow today so I'll add.  Here are some crayon bags I made for a Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a work trip last week & took my sewing machine & got all of this done plus an Aurora dress & bag for my mom that I don't have pics of yet, & I got my patterns organized!  It's amazing what I can do without my little "helpers"    The tink dresses I started over a yr ago & got frustrated with it not looking like I envisioned, so I just never finished.  I was determined to get those UFOs done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This shirt is reversible)



Love those crayon bags too!  The tink dresses are beautiful.


----------



## hudsonsinaf

ellenbenny said:


> My latest creation for a customer (I hadn't added the buttons yet in this picture):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried something a little different for the butt ruffles...



This is absolutely adorable!   I am a HUGE fan of Chip and Dale!  Wonder if I could get that pattern in a size big enough for me  

I went shopping again today - I think I am using it as therapy at this point.  In the last few weeks, I have shopped at Joanns, fabric.com, J&O fabric, and Walmart.  All I have left is shopping at YCMT - with the discount someone posted a day or two again, I just HAVE to try those patterns.  Now if I can just convince my hubby it is a necessity


----------



## ellenbenny

hudsonsinaf said:


> This is absolutely adorable!   I am a HUGE fan of Chip and Dale!  Wonder if I could get that pattern in a size big enough for me



Thanks everyone for the compliments on the Chip and Dale vida.   

You could always applique Chip and Dale onto a t-shirt for yourself!!


----------



## tricia

Got a quick pair of pyjamas done up for a customer last night.  I really like this shark camo fabric that I found.


----------



## billwendy

DisneyKings said:


> Thanks!  No, I didn't make the pattern, it was a free in-the-hoop design from Laura on sewforum.com:  http://www.sewforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=144515&p=1323705&hilit=crayon#p1323705
> Those things are terrific.  I fill them with stickers in the big pocket & it's the only thing that keeps my 2 yo occupied during long waits or car rides!




HOOP ENVY!!!! My machine is only a 4x4! lol...they are so cute though!! I was thinking I could make them for my patients at the hospital sometime!!


----------



## WDWAtLast

I LOVE the Chip and Dale vida and the Animal Kingdom vida!! I still haven't attempted the vida yet - although I have a Halloween one cut out - from last fall!   My cousin and her family are headed to Disney next week - I finally finished the Minnie outfit and the Sleeping Beauty top for her daughter.  The Minnie skirt if the Tess Twirl from YCMT and the SB top is the Emma swing.  The vida has to be simple after Emma - it wasn't hard, just a lot of steps!!  Sleeping Beauty was my first hand applique other than Minnie heads.  It wasn't hard - thanks to Heather and Leslie's tutorials!! But what kind of pen/pencil do you used to mark the applique lines? I used a quilter's pencil and it didn't come off very well under the hair lines.
















I painted the face:





The matching twirl - sorry they weren't tried on together!!


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

WDWAtLast said:


>



LOVE this top! Where did you get it?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Nice job! Love the Emma SB top - great work ---- I love that top myself. I don't use buttons though I use ribbon  just my preference. My girls are horrible about getting back buttons unbuttoned - I am tired of re-sewing butons! LOL









I use ribbons instead of buttons in just about all their outfits - even the a-line dresses. I just sew the ribbon in the same place I would sew a button then when they put it on the ribbon is threaded through the hole and we either tie the ribbon in a bow or just a simple knot





I just use a regular pencil to mark stuff because it will come out in the wash plus I am stiching right over it.


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Nice job! Love the Emma SB top - great work ---- I love that top myself. I don't use buttons though I use ribbon  just my preference. My girls are horrible about getting back buttons unbuttoned - I am tired of re-sewing butons! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use ribbons instead of buttons in just about all their outfits - even the a-line dresses. I just sew the ribbon in the same place I would sew a button then when they put it on the ribbon is threaded through the hole and we either tie the ribbon in a bow or just a simple knot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just use a regular pencil to mark stuff because it will come out in the wash plus I am stiching right over it.



The Cars skirt and shirt are a really neat idea!  I've been trying to think of a way to incorporate the Cars theme for my girls, and have been running a blank to make it look "girly."  What a fabulous idea.

I may have to try the ribbon thing.  I'm not crazy about button holes, though I'd take them any day over zippers!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Nice job! Love the Emma SB top - great work ---- I love that top myself. I don't use buttons though I use ribbon  just my preference. My girls are horrible about getting back buttons unbuttoned - I am tired of re-sewing butons! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use ribbons instead of buttons in just about all their outfits - even the a-line dresses. I just sew the ribbon in the same place I would sew a button then when they put it on the ribbon is threaded through the hole and we either tie the ribbon in a bow or just a simple knot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just use a regular pencil to mark stuff because it will come out in the wash plus I am stiching right over it.



I love the idea of using ribbon! And your girls (and their customs) are adorable!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> LOVE this top! Where did you get it?



Thanks! It is the Emma Swing top from YCMT (you can make this.com)


----------



## ellenbenny

WDWAtLast said:


> I LOVE the Chip and Dale vida and the Animal Kingdom vida!! I still haven't attempted the vida yet - although I have a Halloween one cut out - from last fall!   My cousin and her family are headed to Disney next week - I finally finished the Minnie outfit and the Sleeping Beauty top for her daughter.  The Minnie skirt if the Tess Twirl from YCMT and the SB top is the Emma swing.  The vida has to be simple after Emma - it wasn't hard, just a lot of steps!!  Sleeping Beauty was my first hand applique other than Minnie heads.  It wasn't hard - thanks to Heather and Leslie's tutorials!! But what kind of pen/pencil do you used to mark the applique lines? I used a quilter's pencil and it didn't come off very well under the hair lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The matching twirl - sorry they weren't tried on together!!



Love them all, sooo cute!!  Really great job!


----------



## VBAndrea

hudsonsinaf said:


> The Cars skirt and shirt are a really neat idea!  I've been trying to think of a way to incorporate the Cars theme for my girls, and have been running a blank to make it look "girly."  What a fabulous idea.
> 
> I may have to try the ribbon thing.  I'm not crazy about button holes, though I'd take them any day over zippers!



Girlifying Cars is easy.  This is what I did for my dd (and a coordinating shirt for ds that he will actually still wear outside of Disney):










RevRob also did a girl's Cars dress with some blue cars fabric that was really nice too.


----------



## Granna4679

DisneyKings said:


> I've been in lurker mode lately, but things are moving slow today so I'll add.  Here are some crayon bags I made for a Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a work trip last week & took my sewing machine & got all of this done plus an Aurora dress & bag for my mom that I don't have pics of yet, & I got my patterns organized!  It's amazing what I can do without my little "helpers"    The tink dresses I started over a yr ago & got frustrated with it not looking like I envisioned, so I just never finished.  I was determined to get those UFOs done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This shirt is reversible)



Great job on everything....I just cut out about 60 crayon rollups (NO...they are not sewn together yet...HAHA).  

I love the Tink dresses and those little ones are super cute!!



clairemolly said:


> I am set to deliver our little man next Thursday, and we'll be going mid-Nov.  I plan on putting some applique designs on onesies and also making a couple bowling shirts with an applique on the back.  That way I can layer a long-sleeved onesie underneath if I need to.  I plan on just bringing knit pants and shorts for him too.  Most of the time he'll be in either the mei tei or the moby wrap though, so I may not make him something for every day.



Good luck and blessings on a healthy delivery.  Be sure and post pictures as soon as you can.  



WDWAtLast said:


> I LOVE the Chip and Dale vida and the Animal Kingdom vida!! I still haven't attempted the vida yet - although I have a Halloween one cut out - from last fall!   My cousin and her family are headed to Disney next week - I finally finished the Minnie outfit and the Sleeping Beauty top for her daughter.  The Minnie skirt if the Tess Twirl from YCMT and the SB top is the Emma swing.  The vida has to be simple after Emma - it wasn't hard, just a lot of steps!!  Sleeping Beauty was my first hand applique other than Minnie heads.  It wasn't hard - thanks to Heather and Leslie's tutorials!! But what kind of pen/pencil do you used to mark the applique lines? I used a quilter's pencil and it didn't come off very well under the hair lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The matching twirl - sorry they weren't tried on together!!



Everything is really cute!  I love the euro ruffles (is that what they are called?) on the first skirt.  




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Nice job! Love the Emma SB top - great work ---- I love that top myself. I don't use buttons though I use ribbon  just my preference. My girls are horrible about getting back buttons unbuttoned - I am tired of re-sewing butons! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use ribbons instead of buttons in just about all their outfits - even the a-line dresses. I just sew the ribbon in the same place I would sew a button then when they put it on the ribbon is threaded through the hole and we either tie the ribbon in a bow or just a simple knot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just use a regular pencil to mark stuff because it will come out in the wash plus I am stiching right over it.



Great idea with the ribbons instead of buttons.  I am going to have to try that too.  Your DDs are just adorable.  Love the swing tops and especially love the picture of them with the sunglasses....so COOL!


----------



## masonite

Hey ladies, as always LOVE all the projects you are getting done!!

I've finally finished with most of the projects I had in the works, so I can officially start working on a few things for our September trip.  I've never done customs before [this is dd's first trip to disney], I'm not going to do a ton, but I'll start, and see where it goes.

First up is a Nie Nie skirt, hopefully it goes well!!!

Here is what I've recently finished.  





A birthday table runner.  I used brushed twill for the base, I love how it turned out.  Going to make some for other holidays/seasons.










A custom birthday banner.  Love how it turned out.  I usually make one for holidays, seasons, but hadn't done a birthday one yet!  [Can you tell we had a birthday last week!!]


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, it looks like I am about to get a lot more free time!  DIL has just informed me that she and her part of the family are not going to be wearing matching t shirts this trip...while it would have been nice to tell me this BEFORE I started making them...I guess I no longer have to worry about the 90 something T shirts I was making and all the customs I had started!

See, if I let them off the hook, hubby is going to back out as well, then I'm sure my DS will not want to either...ah the domino effect!

(however DIL has given me about 3 quilts she wants me to do ...in the next 3 weeks!)

Maybe it is time to stop being the 'nice' mother in law!

Nini


----------



## birdie757

I haven't sewn much at all since before our trip in May.  This pregnancy was a little more difficult than I had anticipated.  My sewing chair just kills my back.  So, I am feeling much better this week and decided to go through the "UFO" box (UFO=unfinished objects...lol)  I had awful insomnia last night so I got all of these things out of the bin!  Some just needed button holes and buttons but a few of the criss cross halters were cut and barely sewn.




Audrey with a target tee that amazingly was a prefect color match...doesn't get easier than that!








There are actually 3 of these because they were for a photo session for my dd, my niece, and my cousin's little girl.  (Great grandkids photo for my grandma.)  We were supposed to do it earlier but I couldn't fly home until next week so I am just now finishing them.








Yes, I went way overboard with this pattern and the Tutti Frutti clearance at Joann's...lol.









At least I feel a little accomplished and hopefully back on track somewhat until Emily arrives!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

tricia said:


> Got a quick pair of pyjamas done up for a customer last night.  I really like this shark camo fabric that I found.



Cute, Connor would love those!



WDWAtLast said:


> The matching twirl - sorry they weren't tried on together!!



Love the sleeping beauty top!  I may have to get that pattern!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I think I'm going to have to make Alexa a cars dress!  I have about three yards of cars fabric I need to use.  Very cute!
> 
> .





NiniMorris said:


> Well, it looks like I am about to get a lot more free time!  DIL has just informed me that she and her part of the family are not going to be wearing matching t shirts this trip...while it would have been nice to tell me this BEFORE I started making them...I guess I no longer have to worry about the 90 something T shirts I was making and all the customs I had started!
> 
> See, if I let them off the hook, hubby is going to back out as well, then I'm sure my DS will not want to either...ah the domino effect!
> 
> (however DIL has given me about 3 quilts she wants me to do ...in the next 3 weeks!)
> 
> Maybe it is time to stop being the 'nice' mother in law!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh, that's awful!  It sounds like she is being very ungrateful after the amount of work you have put into doing all these t-shirts.


----------



## dance2874

CastleLight said:


> Good morning!  Has anyone done anything with the Alexander Henry You & Me fabric for little boys?  I want to sew something for my son who will be 16 mos. when we go to WDW.  He is too little for a bowling shirt.  I'm thinking about a Jon Jon but maybe this fabric is too busy to make the entire outfit.  Any ideas??  It is so hard to come up with ideas for baby boys. Thanks for your suggestions!


I made a skirt for DD and am planning shorts for DS with a yellow tee I am going to applique a mickey head out of of the fabric as well.



WDWAtLast said:


> I LOVE the Chip and Dale vida and the Animal Kingdom vida!! I still haven't attempted the vida yet - although I have a Halloween one cut out - from last fall!   My cousin and her family are headed to Disney next week - I finally finished the Minnie outfit and the Sleeping Beauty top for her daughter.  The Minnie skirt if the Tess Twirl from YCMT and the SB top is the Emma swing.  The vida has to be simple after Emma - it wasn't hard, just a lot of steps!!  Sleeping Beauty was my first hand applique other than Minnie heads.  It wasn't hard - thanks to Heather and Leslie's tutorials!! But what kind of pen/pencil do you used to mark the applique lines? I used a quilter's pencil and it didn't come off very well under the hair lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The matching twirl - sorry they weren't tried on together!!



I love that top!! I may need to add that pattern to my wish list.


----------



## mommy2paisley

NiniMorris said:


> Well, it looks like I am about to get a lot more free time!  DIL has just informed me that she and her part of the family are not going to be wearing matching t shirts this trip...while it would have been nice to tell me this BEFORE I started making them...I guess I no longer have to worry about the 90 something T shirts I was making and all the customs I had started!
> 
> See, if I let them off the hook, hubby is going to back out as well, then I'm sure my DS will not want to either...ah the domino effect!
> 
> (however DIL has given me about 3 quilts she wants me to do ...in the next 3 weeks!)
> 
> Maybe it is time to stop being the 'nice' mother in law!
> 
> Nini



I'll be your DIL and you can make my family and I all the matching T-shirts/customs you want!!!!


----------



## billwendy

The outfits are soooo CUTE!

THe sewing machine shop was supposed to call today about my serger - grrrr....Billy is going to call them tomorrow to see whats up.  Im so bummed! I wanted to make the kids a new outfit for our beach week, but dont think Im gonna now....

Zoey is up to 10th spot out of 2629 doggies...if you'd like to vote for her..
http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/

Im trying to plan a trip to Disneyland. There are 2 autism conferences that Im interested in attending for work...one is October 1 and 2....the other is November 17th....which one would you choose? I really want to see World of Color!!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> The outfits are soooo CUTE!
> 
> THe sewing machine shop was supposed to call today about my serger - grrrr....Billy is going to call them tomorrow to see whats up.  Im so bummed! I wanted to make the kids a new outfit for our beach week, but dont think Im gonna now....
> 
> Zoey is up to 10th spot out of 2629 doggies...if you'd like to vote for her..
> http://family.go.com/dogs-life-contest/dogs-life-doggone-funny-category/where-s-zoey--26535/
> 
> Im trying to plan a trip to Disneyland. There are 2 autism conferences that Im interested in attending for work...one is October 1 and 2....the other is November 17th....which one would you choose? I really want to see World of Color!!!!!!



DisneyLAND is the wrong way.  Disney WORLD is where you need to be heading


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Ladies, I need some Help!!! My daughter has her first loose tooth.  Do you know where I can get an in the hoop tooth fairy pillow (I only have a 5x7 hoop) or a cute tooth fairy embroidery design asap?  Thank you so much!  i want her to have something special to put it in.


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> DisneyLAND is the wrong way.  Disney WORLD is where you need to be heading



lol....oh, dont you worry girl!!! my ratio of DL to WDW is like 1 to 20!!! Im really going out for the work conference - DL just happens to be close by!!!


----------



## desparatelydisney

Well, 1.5 outfits done....

The Feliz without the overdress....








And my first Audrey.  LOVED this pattern and how finished/professional everything about it is.  Also, LOVE Lisa's ruffle method much more than my old method.  If only DD loved the skirt as much as I do .  By the way, it's much more purpler (LOL) than in the pictures








Thanks for looking 
MMM


----------



## mom2OandE

I was trying to multi quote but apparently I don't know what I'm doing. lol.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

NiniMorris said:


> Well, it looks like I am about to get a lot more free time!  DIL has just informed me that she and her part of the family are not going to be wearing matching t shirts this trip...while it would have been nice to tell me this BEFORE I started making them...I guess I no longer have to worry about the 90 something T shirts I was making and all the customs I had started!
> 
> See, if I let them off the hook, hubby is going to back out as well, then I'm sure my DS will not want to either...ah the domino effect!
> 
> (however DIL has given me about 3 quilts she wants me to do ...in the next 3 weeks!)
> 
> Maybe it is time to stop being the 'nice' mother in law!
> 
> Nini



WOW!  You would have thought she would have been considerate enough to let you know BEFORE you started making the outfits!!!!  Hmmm..who are the quilts for?  Her kids?  Your grandkids?  Then do them.  If they are for her friends/gifts, tell her no!    You are too busy trying to find homes for the customs you have made already.


----------



## mom2OandE

Ok well I tried to multi post but apparently I need some training on how to do that.  So I'm just going to try and write it all out.

Christmas Animal Kingdom Vida - Wow!  I love it.  I think you did a great job using all those fabrics.  Job well done!

Back To school Gumball set - How cute is that!?  SHe is adorable and your outfit is so creative.  She's going to be a hit!  Teachers pet for sure!

Chip N Dale Vida - So cute!  Your customer is going to be very pleased!

Minnie Twirl & Tee - I love your euro ruffles!  Great job!

Nemo Sets - Ok these are my favorite!  Seriously I'm going to have to hae 2 more daughters really quick so I can have the whole cast of Nemo too!!!  Awesome!

Small World Skirt - Wow!  I love the pleats!  You used the fabric so well!  Great job!

Cinderella Feliz - Gorgeous!  THat carriage is stunning.  It's so soft and beautiful and subtle.  Wow, just wow!

Apple / Pear Sundress - Very cute and it looks so comfy!

Shark - Great applique!

Ok I hope I didn't miss anyone.  THere were so many great things.  I am always impressed with the talent I find here.  I'm working on a Insa for our upcoming trip and I hope to finish it this week.  Can't wait to share it with you all!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

For those that want to try using ribbon instead of buttons - I still make a button hole I just sew the ribbon where the button would be.

This is the front of the cars outfit for Juliet - nothing fancy just a plain Emma Swing top - I made a ruffle to put on the bottom of a denim skort so it was easy peasy!


----------



## masonite

I'm so bummed!  I can't find those cute Disney shirts [the snow white one??] at my Walmart!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

desparatelydisney said:


> Well, 1.5 outfits done....
> 
> The Feliz without the overdress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first Audrey.  LOVED this pattern and how finished/professional everything about it is.  Also, LOVE Lisa's ruffle method much more than my old method.  If only DD loved the skirt as much as I do .  By the way, it's much more purpler (LOL) than in the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> MMM



I really like the feliz and it looks really great without the overdress.  May have to try that some day.

Also love the Audrey skirt, so pretty!


----------



## NiniMorris

mommy2paisley said:


> I'll be your DIL and you can make my family and I all the matching T-shirts/customs you want!!!!





WyomingMomof6 said:


> Oh, that's awful!  It sounds like she is being very ungrateful after the amount of work you have put into doing all these t-shirts.





MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> WOW!  You would have thought she would have been considerate enough to let you know BEFORE you started making the outfits!!!!  Hmmm..who are the quilts for?  Her kids?  Your grandkids?  Then do them.  If they are for her friends/gifts, tell her no!    You are too busy trying to find homes for the customs you have made already.




Thanks for the understanding!  LOL

Truthfully, I don't think she is ungrateful...she just wasn't motivated enough to loose the weight she had planned on...and since most of the weight is the the ...er...top portion of her body, she doesn't like T shirts.  (I didn't loose the weight I had wanted to either...)

I guess I am just a bit bitter about the fact that because she wanted a different design for 2 of the park days, I ended up having to buy new designs to suit them.  And the whole seven dwarfs and Snow White things just won't work with out them!  LOl


As my brilliant hubby said...they are grown adults.  They can wear what they want... So far hubby is still willing to wear the t shirts, so it looks like we will have a few family pictures like last year.  Everyone matching EXCEPT them!  Oh well!

Two of the quilts are for birthday gifts (my grand daughter is turning three next month) And it would have been a little bit nice of her to make the decision a few weeks earlier about what she wanted.  The other quilt is for sale, so I really have to get it done.  Of course as always I cut my prices way too low for it.
+++
Desperately Disney...I love that Feliz...that Cinderella's Coach is beautiful...I'm actually doing that design on my GD BBB dress...all in monotones on a soft blue background...I think that looks so classy!
+++
The first dozen or so A line I ever made were with ribbon instead of buttons.  I really like the look!

++++++++++++++++

Now, if I can just figure out what the heckie poo is going on with the pool so we can get that ...THING set up before winter!!!!  We only have about 2 inches of water in it and it is leaking ... only about a gallon over night... but enough to make a muddy mess.  Over 48 hours the water level has only gone done less than an 1/8 th inch...


Nini


----------



## dance2874

desparatelydisney said:


> Well, 1.5 outfits done....
> 
> The Feliz without the overdress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first Audrey.  LOVED this pattern and how finished/professional everything about it is.  Also, LOVE Lisa's ruffle method much more than my old method.  If only DD loved the skirt as much as I do .  By the way, it's much more purpler (LOL) than in the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> MMM


Both of those are so great!
How hard was it to do without the overdress? I have that pattern and even have some fabric I want to use but I cant find another I like for the overdress. (or actually the underdress since the over dress is what gets seen and I love this fabric) 




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> For those that want to try using ribbon instead of buttons - I still make a button hole I just sew the ribbon where the button would be.


I love that idea. I think it looks really cute, and my DD has the same issue with back buttons!


----------



## Granna4679

birdie757 said:


> I haven't sewn much at all since before our trip in May.  This pregnancy was a little more difficult than I had anticipated.  My sewing chair just kills my back.  So, I am feeling much better this week and decided to go through the "UFO" box (UFO=unfinished objects...lol)  I had awful insomnia last night so I got all of these things out of the bin!  Some just needed button holes and buttons but a few of the criss cross halters were cut and barely sewn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I feel a little accomplished and hopefully back on track somewhat until Emily arrives!



Wow...I am impressed. Even if they all just had to be finished...that is a lot to get done in a night.  And they are all really cute.  



desparatelydisney said:


> Well, 1.5 outfits done....
> 
> The Feliz without the overdress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first Audrey.  LOVED this pattern and how finished/professional everything about it is.  Also, LOVE Lisa's ruffle method much more than my old method.  If only DD loved the skirt as much as I do .  By the way, it's much more purpler (LOL) than in the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> MMM



I LOVE that Feliz.  I am happy to see what it looks like without the overdress too.  It turned out really cute.  I really like the simple picture of the coach...CLASSY!

I finished a couple more outfits this week.  First, another Vida for a customer/friend.  They are going to Disney in December.










and the back (sorry, my picture is kinda wonky)





And I made a "back to school" dress for my DGD that is starting Kindergarten.
I used Nana's Retro Pinafore for the top and a Portrait Peasant for the underdress.  I am going to use this pattern for Christmas aprons as well...it was sooooooo easy!!








and a close up...I love the fabric





Thanks for letting me share... 
Wow...some of my pictures are really big...SORRY...I may have not resized them before I added them.


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> Wow...I am impressed. Even if they all just had to be finished...that is a lot to get done in a night.  And they are all really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that Feliz.  I am happy to see what it looks like without the overdress too.  It turned out really cute.  I really like the simple picture of the coach...CLASSY!
> 
> I finished a couple more outfits this week.  First, another Vida for a customer/friend.  They are going to Disney in December.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back (sorry, my picture is kinda wonky)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a "back to school" dress for my DGD that is starting Kindergarten.
> I used Nana's Retro Pinafore for the top and a Portrait Peasant for the underdress.  I am going to use this pattern for Christmas aprons as well...it was sooooooo easy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...I love the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...
> Wow...some of my pictures are really big...SORRY...I may have not resized them before I added them.



WOW!! You have been sewing like crazy!! I absolutely love everything you make, great job!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

NiniMorris said:


> Well, it looks like I am about to get a lot more free time!  DIL has just informed me that she and her part of the family are not going to be wearing matching t shirts this trip...while it would have been nice to tell me this BEFORE I started making them...I guess I no longer have to worry about the 90 something T shirts I was making and all the customs I had started!
> 
> See, if I let them off the hook, hubby is going to back out as well, then I'm sure my DS will not want to either...ah the domino effect!
> 
> (however DIL has given me about 3 quilts she wants me to do ...in the next 3 weeks!)
> 
> Maybe it is time to stop being the 'nice' mother in law!
> 
> Nini



Oh Nini!  I am so sorry!   That is just so wrong on so many different levels!!!  Maybe your DH will not back out once he sees how hard you have worked and how frustrating/upsetting it is!  I LOVE my MIL, bot if you want to adopt us and make clothes for us, we'll let you,   Seriously, though, I am so sorry!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

desparatelydisney said:


> Well, 1.5 outfits done....
> 
> The Feliz without the overdress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first Audrey.  LOVED this pattern and how finished/professional everything about it is.  Also, LOVE Lisa's ruffle method much more than my old method.  If only DD loved the skirt as much as I do .  By the way, it's much more purpler (LOL) than in the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> MMM



Just got the book the other da, and am going to have to try the Vida.  Yours turned out great!  And the Audrey is phenomenal!  If your daughter doesn't want it, I have a 6, almost 7 yo that would love it   I am going to have to get that pattern!!!  I'll have to put a pair of shorts under it, though - my daughter just does not seem to understand that she needs to sit like a lady in a skirt!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Because I know how phenomenal you ladies are, I have two prayer requests for you this morning...  First, please pray for the military families of the C-17 that crashed in Alaska.  As an USAF wife, my heart breaks with this - especially with hubby being currently deployed (he may be home as early as next week - yay!!!)  Secondly, please pray for my youngest daughter - 18mo Samantha.  She banged her head on her headboard last night resulting in a 2.5 inch long, 1.5 inch wide, and 1 inch deep goose egg on her forehead.  She also had a "blank stare" for 5-7 minutes after she hit her head (possibly a silent seizure) My choices at the ER were a CT scan or waking her every 1.5-2 hours to check her pupils.  With all her past issues (they would have to sedate her for the CT scan not to mention the radiation), I chose choice 2.  She seems to be doing alright today, but is extremely fussy (probably has a headache) and is a little woozy.  Please pray for us!  Thanks!

~ Shannon


----------



## visitingapril09

hudsonsinaf said:


> Because I know how phenomenal you ladies are, I have two prayer requests for you this morning...  First, please pray for the military families of the C-17 that crashed in Alaska.  As an USAF wife, my heart breaks with this - especially with hubby being currently deployed (he may be home as early as next week - yay!!!)  Secondly, please pray for my youngest daughter - 18mo Samantha.  She banged her head on her headboard last night resulting in a 2.5 inch long, 1.5 inch wide, and 1 inch deep goose egg on her forehead.  She also had a "blank stare" for 5-7 minutes after she hit her head (possibly a silent seizure) My choices at the ER were a CT scan or waking her every 1.5-2 hours to check her pupils.  With all her past issues (they would have to sedate her for the CT scan not to mention the radiation), I chose choice 2.  She seems to be doing alright today, but is extremely fussy (probably has a headache) and is a little woozy.  Please pray for us!  Thanks!
> 
> ~ Shannon



How scary for you! I hope that her day goes well.


----------



## visitingapril09

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> For those that want to try using ribbon instead of buttons - I still make a button hole I just sew the ribbon where the button would be.
> 
> This is the front of the cars outfit for Juliet - nothing fancy just a plain Emma Swing top - I made a ruffle to put on the bottom of a denim skort so it was easy peasy!



Love the cars dress! I would never think to use it for a dress and it is fabulous!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

It has been such a long time since I posted and I just don't feel I will ever be able to catch up with all the cute and wonderful creations posted here.

Our trip to DL was super and we had fun being all matchy matchy.  We got comments on our outfits somedays and others not at all.  I am sure the Jedi shirts really did help get my kids picked for the training.

We have about 5 more days with DD before she leaves us once again for her summer home in Maine and then onto her home in Florida.  Perhaps someday she will be with us permanently.

So off to float the river and play hard while we can.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

desparatelydisney said:


> And my first Audrey.  LOVED this pattern and how finished/professional everything about it is.  Also, LOVE Lisa's ruffle method much more than my old method.  If only DD loved the skirt as much as I do .  By the way, it's much more purpler (LOL) than in the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> MMM



I LOVE you Tink Audrey!!  Very nice work!!


----------



## Granna4679

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ladies, I need some Help!!! My daughter has her first loose tooth.  Do you know where I can get an in the hoop tooth fairy pillow (I only have a 5x7 hoop) or a cute tooth fairy embroidery design asap?  Thank you so much!  i want her to have something special to put it in.



Found this while looking for a different applique this morning...I thought you might like it.
http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=7980


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Granna4679 said:


> Found this while looking for a different applique this morning...I thought you might like it.
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=7980



That's so funny Anita because that is the one Claire designed for me this morning.   Thanks!


----------



## littlepeppers

I've been lurking again & quietly loving & envying since we started DS8's 3rd gd homeschooling year.

I have squeezed in a few moments for our trip.  I only have 103 days left to sew & many outfits left.

DD3's AK:





DS8's DHS:


----------



## eyor44

desparatelydisney said:


> The Feliz without the overdress....


I love this dress. It looks so......perfect. The skirt is really cute. 



Granna4679 said:


> [/IMG]


I love Christmas and Mickey, what a great combination. Really, this is great.



littlepeppers said:


> DD3's AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS8's DHS:



Really cute zebra and you can't go wrong with Phineas and Ferb.: Great job!


----------



## froggy33

I just finished up a few dresses for 2 little girls going in August.  They turned out super cute.  Except for the Snow White cape I totally CASEd!











I got the bird applique from bowsandclothes.com.  It stitched out really nice!  I am loving my new machine!

Thanks!


----------



## ncmomof2

Does anyone have PED Basic?  I just got it in the mail.  After downloading it, I can't seem to open any fo my files into it.  Any advise?

Scratch this!  I am a dingbat and figured it out


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

I am lurker on this thread, I love looking at all your dresses, wish I could sew. You all make such wonderful creations! 

Froggy I LOVE LOVE LOVE that Cinderella dress with the bird, so pretty, great job!


----------



## masonite

froggy33 said:


> I just finished up a few dresses for 2 little girls going in August.  They turned out super cute.  Except for the Snow White cape I totally CASEd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the bird applique from bowsandclothes.com.  It stitched out really nice!  I am loving my new machine!
> 
> Thanks!



Love, love, love these, and love the ones in your siggy pictures!! I need to do something like this for my dd!! Wondering if I have time before we leave!!


----------



## froggy33

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I am lurker on this thread, I love looking at all your dresses, wish I could sew. You all make such wonderful creations!
> 
> Froggy I LOVE LOVE LOVE that Cinderella dress with the bird, so pretty, great job!





masonite said:


> Love, love, love these, and love the ones in your siggy pictures!! I need to do something like this for my dd!! Wondering if I have time before we leave!!



Thanks!  A few others on here have also made the Cindy dress...they turn out so pretty - I like it so much more than her blue dress!

The two in my siggy are some of my fave ever!  She got the most compliments on these.  You can totally make a couple in 45 days!!  The Snow White and the Small World one were very quick and easy.  The otehr two took a bit longer though!

I have just over 6 weeks and a TON left to make for my little one.  She of course has out grown most of hers from last trip!

Jess


----------



## VBAndrea

DisneyKings said:


> I've been in lurker mode lately, but things are moving slow today so I'll add.  Here are some crayon bags I made for a Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a work trip last week & took my sewing machine & got all of this done plus an Aurora dress & bag for my mom that I don't have pics of yet, & I got my patterns organized!  It's amazing what I can do without my little "helpers"   The tink dresses I started over a yr ago & got frustrated with it not looking like I envisioned, so I just never finished.  I was determined to get those UFOs done!


The crayon roll ups look great and the little fairies you have are adorable (as are their dresses!).



tricia said:


> Got a quick pair of pyjamas done up for a customer last night.  I really like this shark camo fabric that I found.


I just may have to pick up some of that fabric for my ds -- I know he'd love a pair of jammies just like those.  Great work.



WDWAtLast said:


> My cousin and her family are headed to Disney next week - I finally finished the Minnie outfit and the Sleeping Beauty top for her daughter.  The Minnie skirt if the Tess Twirl from YCMT and the SB top is the Emma swing.  The vida has to be simple after Emma - it wasn't hard, just a lot of steps!!  Sleeping Beauty was my first hand applique other than Minnie heads.  It wasn't hard - thanks to Heather and Leslie's tutorials!! But what kind of pen/pencil do you used to mark the applique lines? I used a quilter's pencil and it didn't come off very well under the hair lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted the face:


The Minnie outfit skirt is my fabric -- I love the fabric and the euro ruufles (I think that's what their called).  I am going to keep that look in mind for a future skirt for my dd.
SB turned out great -- I paint a lot of fine details on my faces as well.



masonite said:


> Hey ladies, as always LOVE all the projects you are getting done!!
> 
> I've finally finished with most of the projects I had in the works, so I can officially start working on a few things for our September trip.  I've never done customs before [this is dd's first trip to disney], I'm not going to do a ton, but I'll start, and see where it goes.
> 
> First up is a Nie Nie skirt, hopefully it goes well!!!
> 
> Here is what I've recently finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A birthday table runner.  I used brushed twill for the base, I love how it turned out.  Going to make some for other holidays/seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A custom birthday banner.  Love how it turned out.  I usually make one for holidays, seasons, but hadn't done a birthday one yet!  [Can you tell we had a birthday last week!!]


Love those!  I imagine both the table runner and banner were time consuming, but they sure look awesome.



birdie757 said:


> I haven't sewn much at all since before our trip in May.  This pregnancy was a little more difficult than I had anticipated.  My sewing chair just kills my back.  So, I am feeling much better this week and decided to go through the "UFO" box (UFO=unfinished objects...lol)  I had awful insomnia last night so I got all of these things out of the bin!  Some just needed button holes and buttons but a few of the criss cross halters were cut and barely sewn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are actually 3 of these because they were for a photo session for my dd, my niece, and my cousin's little girl.  (Great grandkids photo for my grandma.)  We were supposed to do it earlier but I couldn't fly home until next week so I am just now finishing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I went way overboard with this pattern and the Tutti Frutti clearance at Joann's...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I feel a little accomplished and hopefully back on track somewhat until Emily arrives!


Everything looks fabulous -- the criss cross halters look great.  I may need to add that pattern to my collection.



desparatelydisney said:


> Well, 1.5 outfits done....
> 
> The Feliz without the overdress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first Audrey.  LOVED this pattern and how finished/professional everything about it is.  Also, LOVE Lisa's ruffle method much more than my old method.  If only DD loved the skirt as much as I do .  By the way, it's much more purpler (LOL) than in the pictures
> http://i653.photobucket.com/albums/uu254/jdmmm94/th_DSC00679.jpg
> 
> Thanks for looking
> MMM[/QUOTE]
> 
> Beautiful Feliz!  And I adore your fabric choices for the skirt.
> 
> [quote="Granna4679, post: 37589059"]
> 
> 
> 
> I finished a couple more outfits this week.  First, another Vida for a customer/friend.  They are going to Disney in December.
> [IMG]http://i598.photobucket.com/albums/tt61/anita4679/My%20creations/th_SDC14197.jpg
> 
> and the back (sorry, my picture is kinda wonky)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a "back to school" dress for my DGD that is starting Kindergarten.
> I used Nana's Retro Pinafore for the top and a Portrait Peasant for the underdress.  I am going to use this pattern for Christmas aprons as well...it was sooooooo easy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...
> Wow...some of my pictures are really big...SORRY...I may have not resized them before I added them.


Great Christmas Vida (I haven't even started Halloween yet!) and that's an adorable outfit for BTS.  My dd still fits in hers from last year and she has a different teacher this year so she'll be wearing it again!



hudsonsinaf said:


> Because I know how phenomenal you ladies are, I have two prayer requests for you this morning...  First, please pray for the military families of the C-17 that crashed in Alaska.  As an USAF wife, my heart breaks with this - especially with hubby being currently deployed (he may be home as early as next week - yay!!!)  Secondly, please pray for my youngest daughter - 18mo Samantha.  She banged her head on her headboard last night resulting in a 2.5 inch long, 1.5 inch wide, and 1 inch deep goose egg on her forehead.  She also had a "blank stare" for 5-7 minutes after she hit her head (possibly a silent seizure) My choices at the ER were a CT scan or waking her every 1.5-2 hours to check her pupils.  With all her past issues (they would have to sedate her for the CT scan not to mention the radiation), I chose choice 2.  She seems to be doing alright today, but is extremely fussy (probably has a headache) and is a little woozy.  Please pray for us!  Thanks!
> 
> ~ Shannon


Very sad about the jet crash.  I hate when something like that happens in association with air shows in particular.

I hope your dd is doing better.  When my ds was 2yo he had two concussions within two months of each other.  We passed on the CT as well and just did diligent monitoring.



littlepeppers said:


> I have squeezed in a few moments for our trip.  I only have 103 days left to sew & many outfits leftDD3's AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS8's DHS:


I like the color combo in the AK dress -- a bit different from the usual colors I see.  And adore P&F -- I know I need to get a P&F t made for my ds for just plain ol' everyday wear.



froggy33 said:


> I just finished up a few dresses for 2 little girls going in August.  They turned out super cute.  Except for the Snow White cape I totally CASEd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the bird applique from bowsandclothes.com.  It stitched out really nice!  I am loving my new machine!
> 
> Thanks!



They did turn out super cute!  I love the pink Cindy.


----------



## kdzbear

NiniMorris said:


> Well, it looks like I am about to get a lot more free time!  DIL has just informed me that she and her part of the family are not going to be wearing matching t shirts this trip...while it would have been nice to tell me this BEFORE I started making them...I guess I no longer have to worry about the 90 something T shirts I was making and all the customs I had started!
> 
> See, if I let them off the hook, hubby is going to back out as well, then I'm sure my DS will not want to either...ah the domino effect!
> 
> (however DIL has given me about 3 quilts she wants me to do ...in the next 3 weeks!)
> 
> Maybe it is time to stop being the 'nice' mother in law!
> 
> Nini


Nini, I am so sorry! I can't believe that anyone would turn down one of your beautiful outfits!  I am adoptable!  I think just you and your husband should go looking great and receiving all of the compliments while the others look on in their "street clothes".


desparatelydisney said:


> Well, 1.5 outfits done....
> 
> The Feliz without the overdress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first Audrey.  LOVED this pattern and how finished/professional everything about it is.  Also, LOVE Lisa's ruffle method much more than my old method.  If only DD loved the skirt as much as I do .  By the way, it's much more purpler (LOL) than in the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> MMM


I love both outfits, but the Tinkerbell one is gorgeous! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> For those that want to try using ribbon instead of buttons - I still make a button hole I just sew the ribbon where the button would be.
> 
> This is the front of the cars outfit for Juliet - nothing fancy just a plain Emma Swing top - I made a ruffle to put on the bottom of a denim skort so it was easy peasy!



This outfit is fantastic. You did a great job on it!


----------



## VBAndrea

DD is currently in a theater camp and all the campers attended a dress rehersal for High School Musical 2 (a production in the works prior to her camp starting -- dd is not a part of the play).  So I had to order fabric off  and get this whipped up (had to keep it simple due to lack of time).













Crappy thing is the day before the play they requested all campers to wear t-shirts they had supplied so she had to toss a t-shirt on over the dress (it was yellow with purple writing so at least it didn't look horrid, but still ruined my custom IMO).

DD is in her play tomorrow.  She plays Snow White's evil stepmother.  It's just a one act play so it's an abbreviated story and the only part the stepmother is in is as the old hag selling the apples.  I asked dd about her costume and she said the one they had was too big.  So I asked if she needed me to make her anything and her reply: "No, they only allow experts to sew."   What am I, chopped liver???  Apparently they've come up with a new costume for her.

And Beauty and the Beast is the group's next official production and dd doesn't even want to try out  She'd only get an extra part if she made it due to her age, but I thought B&TB would be a great start to her acting career.  Instead she decided her career would last two weeks and no longer wants to take any classes.


----------



## desparatelydisney

ellenbenny said:


> I really like the feliz and it looks really great without the overdress.  May have to try that some day.
> 
> Also love the Audrey skirt, so pretty!





NiniMorris said:


> Desperately Disney...I love that Feliz...that Cinderella's Coach is beautiful...I'm actually doing that design on my GD BBB dress...all in monotones on a soft blue background...I think that looks so classy!
> Nini





dance2874 said:


> Both of those are so great!
> How hard was it to do without the overdress? I have that pattern and even have some fabric I want to use but I cant find another I like for the overdress. (or actually the underdress since the over dress is what gets seen and I love this fabric)





Granna4679 said:


> I LOVE that Feliz.  I am happy to see what it looks like without the overdress too.  It turned out really cute.  I really like the simple picture of the coach...CLASSY!
> [/IMG]





Diz-Mommy said:


> I LOVE you Tink Audrey!!  Very nice work!!





eyor44 said:


> I love this dress. It looks so......perfect. The skirt is really cute.




Thanks, everybody.  I always feel I have to post my disney creations because you guys were MY inspiration and still are.

The Feliz was super easy with just the underdress except that I don't like the unfinished inside.  I should have made a full lining for the entire bodice but I screwed it up and had to cut most of it out.  So I just ended up having to roll the top hem too.  I LOVED the fabric I had (it's the castles and crowns line) but I had used most of the coordinating fabric on a portrait peasant nightgown.  This is what she will wear to our castle breakfast 

I still have to make a Tink Emma to go with the Audrey skirt, a Sasha with hawaiian minnie for Ohana dinner, a roundneck with Lilo for Ohana breakfast and a sarfari daisy for Tusker House breakfast.  Plus....a jessie tank top, 3 buzz tees, a safari pluto tee and a stitch tee.  I am going into a panic attack just typing this 



froggy33 said:


> I just finished up a few dresses for
> 2 little girls going in August.  They turned out super cute.  Except for the Snow White cape I totally CASEd!



Beautiful!  I really want to tackle a Snow White one day.

MMM


----------



## mom2OandE

Granna4679 said:


> Wow...I am impressed. Even if they all just had to be finished...that is a lot to get done in a night.  And they are all really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that Feliz.  I am happy to see what it looks like without the overdress too.  It turned out really cute.  I really like the simple picture of the coach...CLASSY!
> 
> I finished a couple more outfits this week.  First, another Vida for a customer/friend.  They are going to Disney in December.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back (sorry, my picture is kinda wonky)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a "back to school" dress for my DGD that is starting Kindergarten.
> I used Nana's Retro Pinafore for the top and a Portrait Peasant for the underdress.  I am going to use this pattern for Christmas aprons as well...it was sooooooo easy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up...I love the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...
> Wow...some of my pictures are really big...SORRY...I may have not resized them before I added them.



Wow!  I love the Vida!  We are going to MVMCP this year and I have yet to decide what I want to make.  It's such a special thing.

The school set is adorable!  So classic!


----------



## SUZI

There have been so many beautiful beautiful customs posted since I last posted.  All I can say is WOWWIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MMitchell29

Hello I know none of the ladies on here sell their designs on disboards, so I tried to find a few of you on ebay with no such luck. As i was looking I did run across a few homemade Disney dresses/outfits but they were priced in the 40's and 50 price range. Is that the going price for these cute dresses? Please someone help me understand this. I do not sew and I have a 2yr old that I would like to get about 2 dresses for. We will be in Disney in Oct.


----------



## masonite

froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  A few others on here have also made the Cindy dress...they turn out so pretty - I like it so much more than her blue dress!
> 
> The two in my siggy are some of my fave ever!  She got the most compliments on these.  You can totally make a couple in 45 days!!  The Snow White and the Small World one were very quick and easy.  The otehr two took a bit longer though!
> 
> I have just over 6 weeks and a TON left to make for my little one.  She of course has out grown most of hers from last trip!
> 
> Jess




Is the snow white one from the simplicity pattern??  I'd love to know which patterns you used for all of them! Thank you!!


----------



## mom2OandE

froggy33 said:


> I just finished up a few dresses for 2 little girls going in August.  They turned out super cute.  Except for the Snow White cape I totally CASEd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the bird applique from bowsandclothes.com.  It stitched out really nice!  I am loving my new machine!
> 
> Thanks!



Wow!  I just love these dresses!  The Sleeping Beauty is my favorite!!!!!


----------



## CruisinEars

I just finished this tink skirt for my dd. It was more challenging to make than I anticipated, but I prevailed.  The pic was taken with my cell phone in not the best light so the colors don't show accurately. She wants me to make a petti to go under it and we want to attempt to do a simple hand applique for a shirt. Also, I got my ruffler foot yesterday, so I think I will go play with that now. I'll let you all know how it works out.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

WDWAtLast said:


> Thanks! It is the Emma Swing top from YCMT (you can make this.com)



Thanks! I haven't ever seen it on there I'll have to go and search. Maybe I'll find a few more too


----------



## ConnieB

mommy2paisley said:


> While reading many pages of this thread, someone posted a picture of their DD in a Cinderella rags dress and said she wore it to BBB to be transformed into her Cinderella princess dress.
> 
> Can you pm me (or even answer here), how did that work?  Did they let her change into her "pretty" dress at the BBB or did you buy the package where she bought a dress there?  I already have our Cinderella dress, so I'm wondering how that would work.  And, did you change before or after her hair was finished?  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That was such a cute idea!!!!!!



I'm a few pages behind so someone may have answered you, but just in case....if you bring in a dress to BBB they will take your daughter (and you) back to a magical dressing room to change into.   You do this BEFORE their hair is done.  The room is huge, we fit my two tween daughters, myself and grandma and there was plenty of room for both of them to change clothes and me to take pictures.   

You can buy character costumes at Disney...they're not cheap...they're fairly close to the same as what you can buy at the Disney store...or online for less.  And of course, no where near as pretty as the customs made here (nor as comfortable looking, those Disney costumes always look scratchy and uncomfortable, lol).  

Once your daughter is done, be sure to ask for Photopass guy to take photos of her in the throne in the BBB room....they don't seem to offer it.  Then walk/parade down Main Street to the PHotopass shop by Tony's and get her studio photos taken.  All of these go on your PHotopass CD!   

We had such a grand day....BBB in the morning, GF Tea in the afternoon and Castle dinner.


----------



## ireland_nicole

ConnieB said:


> I'm a few pages behind so someone may have answered you, but just in case....if you bring in a dress to BBB they will take your daughter (and you) back to a magical dressing room to change into.   You do this BEFORE their hair is done.  The room is huge, we fit my two tween daughters, myself and grandma and there was plenty of room for both of them to change clothes and me to take pictures.
> 
> You can buy character costumes at Disney...they're not cheap...they're fairly close to the same as what you can buy at the Disney store...or online for less.  And of course, no where near as pretty as the customs made here (nor as comfortable looking, those Disney costumes always look scratchy and uncomfortable, lol).
> 
> Once your daughter is done, be sure to ask for Photopass guy to take photos of her in the throne in the BBB room....they don't seem to offer it.  Then walk/parade down Main Street to the PHotopass shop by Tony's and get her studio photos taken.  All of these go on your PHotopass CD!



It's not in the expo center anymore, they moved the photo session to the shop that used to be Tinkerbelle's treasures on the fantasyland side of the castle across from Sir Mickeys; forward and to the left from BBB toward fantasyland (sorry, can't remember the name now) anyway, it's completely redone, and there's a studio there.


----------



## mommy2paisley

I have a question.  I don't sew but the girl who works with my sister does. She only does pillow case dresses right now as she's a beginning sewer, but does a GREAT job IMO!!!!  She said she'd do some for me for our Disney trip, but around here it's hard to find the Disney fabric that I'm seeing you-all post.  Can someone tell me where you order it if you're ordering online?  If that can't be posted, can you pm me, PLEASE?  Thanks!!!!!!

And, if I haven't said it already, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all your work!!!!!!!!1  You ALL do such a great job on these customs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommy2paisley

ConnieB said:


> I'm a few pages behind so someone may have answered you, but just in case....if you bring in a dress to BBB they will take your daughter (and you) back to a magical dressing room to change into.   You do this BEFORE their hair is done.  The room is huge, we fit my two tween daughters, myself and grandma and there was plenty of room for both of them to change clothes and me to take pictures.
> 
> You can buy character costumes at Disney...they're not cheap...they're fairly close to the same as what you can buy at the Disney store...or online for less.  And of course, no where near as pretty as the customs made here (nor as comfortable looking, those Disney costumes always look scratchy and uncomfortable, lol).
> 
> Once your daughter is done, be sure to ask for Photopass guy to take photos of her in the throne in the BBB room....they don't seem to offer it.  Then walk/parade down Main Street to the PHotopass shop by Tony's and get her studio photos taken.  All of these go on your PHotopass CD!
> 
> We had such a grand day....BBB in the morning, GF Tea in the afternoon and Castle dinner.





ireland_nicole said:


> It's not in the expo center anymore, they moved the photo session to the shop that used to be Tinkerbelle's treasures on the fantasyland side of the castle across from Sir Mickeys; forward and to the left from BBB toward fantasyland (sorry, can't remember the name now) anyway, it's completely redone, and there's a studio there.



Thank you!!!!!!  I'm still pondering this idea!!!  Just not sure I can talk DH
into ONE MORE CUSTOM!!!!  LOL  He'll be  if I spend another $50 (cheapest CUTE rags dress I've found) on a dress for her to just wear to BBB in the park!  LOL  But I just LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the idea and REALLY want to do it!!!!!!!!!!  We'll see what happens!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

mommy2paisley said:


> I have a question.  I don't sew but the girl who works with my sister does. She only does pillow case dresses right now as she's a beginning sewer, but does a GREAT job IMO!!!!  She said she'd do some for me for our Disney trip, but around here it's hard to find the Disney fabric that I'm seeing you-all post.  Can someone tell me where you order it if you're ordering online?  If that can't be posted, can you pm me, PLEASE?  Thanks!!!!!!
> 
> And, if I haven't said it already, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all your work!!!!!!!!1  You ALL do such a great job on these customs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I buy most of my Disney fabric for orders at Joanns. If you can't find fabric at Joanns, I did just see some at Fabric.com


----------



## peachygreen

I find a lot of my disney fabrics at any of the following Hancock, Joann, HObby Lobby and if you have one that still carries fabric Walmart. 

Now for some other fabrics I like quilt shops and some online sites.  I am a bit of a fabric hound now.  I have way too much of it.


----------



## peachygreen

So I am thinking about doing pillowcases for the girls to have signed on our cruise.  I am thinking of putting the following on them.  Please be honest and tell me what you think. 

"Once upon a 
Disney Dream 2010
Princess XXX . . . "

It's tempting to do something different for Alice that is wonderland themed, but I'm trying not to focus the wonderland connection with Alice too much.


----------



## mommy2paisley

Thanks, ladies!  Searching these sites now for the fabric!!!!  I've become a bit obsessive with having a different outfit for DD for every.single.day.  I'm sure a lot of you are the same way -- but you sew, so it's not quite as expensive, just time-consuming!!!!!!  DH may kill me!!!!  LOL  Not really!  He's great about my obsessive compulsive need to dress up DD like she's a baby doll while she's still young and I have the chance!!!!!!


----------



## CruisinEars

Okay, I just got done playing with my ruffler foot. 

Tools: Huskystar 215 sewing machine (made by Husquvarna) and the Distinctive Ruffler foot (bought on Amazon as recommended by a few here)

At first I tried the gathering stitch and it kept getting jammed.  So I started playing with the adjuster and figured I had it set wrong. I was trying to go "too deep" so I set it to 0 instead of 8. Worked much better and I got great gathers.

I also did pleats and use the higher numbers and it worked great too. 

What a neat tool to have.  Just takes some practice and I used the  free Carla C ruffler foot tutorial on YCMT.


----------



## squirrel

My sister just told me the dresses I made the older niece last trip now fit the younger niece.  I'll have to check it out myself as they should be swimming on her.

The younger one is 2.5 yrs younger and very skinny.  The older one is not skinny.  So I kind of doubt that they fit well.


----------



## mommy2paisley

squirrel said:


> My sister just told me the dresses I made the older niece last trip now fit the younger niece.  I'll have to check it out myself as they should be swimming on her.
> 
> The younger one is 2.5 yrs younger and very skinny.  The older one is not skinny.  So I kind of doubt that they fit well.



I just noticed we'll be at Pop the same time you will be!  We check in Oct. 1 and check out Oct. 11!


----------



## squirrel

mommy2paisley said:


> I just noticed we'll be at Pop the same time you will be!  We check in Oct. 1 and check out Oct. 11!



We should meet up one day.  Do you have any free days?  I know we are not going to the parks on Tues. 5th, Sat. 9 and Mon. 11th.


----------



## SUZI

2 questions
1. Janome is the closest dealer to me. Does anyone have one and love it?  I have visited the store, but I need to go back and spend some time sewing there.
2. Don't laugh at this, but do you think the portrait peasant top would be a good pirate costume shirt -- for a boy? The one with long sleeves and the ruffles at the bottom?  Thought I would ask before I bought the pattern.

Thank you!!


----------



## ellenbenny

SUZI said:


> 2 questions
> 1. Janome is the closest dealer to me. Does anyone have one and love it?  I have visited the store, but I need to go back and spend some time sewing there.
> 2. Don't laugh at this, but do you think the portrait peasant top would be a good pirate costume shirt -- for a boy? The one with long sleeves and the ruffles at the bottom?  Thought I would ask before I bought the pattern.
> 
> Thank you!!



1.  I have a basic janome serger and have been very happy with it, but I don't have any sewing machines from them.  My mom does and she is happy with the sewing maching, but I don't know what model it is.  I know it isn't an embroidery machine.

2.  I do think the portrait peasant would work for a boy's pirate shirt.


----------



## SUZI

ellenbenny said:


> 1.  I have a basic janome serger and have been very happy with it, but I don't have any sewing machines from them.  My mom does and she is happy with the sewing maching, but I don't know what model it is.  I know it isn't an embroidery machine.
> 
> 2.  I do think the portrait peasant would work for a boy's pirate shirt.



Thanks Ellenbenny! I'll go to the dealer sometime this week; I would like to buy a machine that I will grow into.
Also, thanks for your opinion on the portrait peasant.


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> I just finished up a few dresses for 2 little girls going in August.  They turned out super cute.  Except for the Snow White cape I totally CASEd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the bird applique from bowsandclothes.com.  It stitched out really nice!  I am loving my new machine!
> 
> Thanks!



You really did a great job on these.  I love the bluebird applique.



VBAndrea said:


> DD is currently in a theater camp and all the campers attended a dress rehersal for High School Musical 2 (a production in the works prior to her camp starting -- dd is not a part of the play).  So I had to order fabric off  and get this whipped up (had to keep it simple due to lack of time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy thing is the day before the play they requested all campers to wear t-shirts they had supplied so she had to toss a t-shirt on over the dress (it was yellow with purple writing so at least it didn't look horrid, but still ruined my custom IMO).
> 
> DD is in her play tomorrow.  She plays Snow White's evil stepmother.  It's just a one act play so it's an abbreviated story and the only part the stepmother is in is as the old hag selling the apples.  I asked dd about her costume and she said the one they had was too big.  So I asked if she needed me to make her anything and her reply: "No, they only allow experts to sew."   What am I, chopped liver???  Apparently they've come up with a new costume for her.
> 
> And Beauty and the Beast is the group's next official production and dd doesn't even want to try out  She'd only get an extra part if she made it due to her age, but I thought B&TB would be a great start to her acting career.  Instead she decided her career would last two weeks and no longer wants to take any classes.



Great job on the High School Musical outfit.  I'm sorry she had to cover it up but at least she can wear it other times too.



CruisinEars said:


> I just finished this tink skirt for my dd. It was more challenging to make than I anticipated, but I prevailed.  The pic was taken with my cell phone in not the best light so the colors don't show accurately. She wants me to make a petti to go under it and we want to attempt to do a simple hand applique for a shirt. Also, I got my ruffler foot yesterday, so I think I will go play with that now. I'll let you all know how it works out.



Very cute!



SUZI said:


> 2 questions
> 1. Janome is the closest dealer to me. Does anyone have one and love it?  I have visited the store, but I need to go back and spend some time sewing there.
> 2. Don't laugh at this, but do you think the portrait peasant top would be a good pirate costume shirt -- for a boy? The one with long sleeves and the ruffles at the bottom?  Thought I would ask before I bought the pattern.
> 
> Thank you!!



I have a Janome Model #2010.  I just got it in January but I love it.  It has 50 stitches plus a button hole maker (which I love).  It comes with several different foot options but I recently bought an additional "rolled hem" foot which is fantastic.  It makes my life so much easier since I do sooooo many ruffles.  

And yes, the Portrait peasant should work for a pirate shirt.


----------



## snubie

SUZI said:


> 2 questions
> 1. Janome is the closest dealer to me. Does anyone have one and love it?  I have visited the store, but I need to go back and spend some time sewing there.
> 2. Don't laugh at this, but do you think the portrait peasant top would be a good pirate costume shirt -- for a boy? The one with long sleeves and the ruffles at the bottom?  Thought I would ask before I bought the pattern.
> 
> Thank you!!



I have a Janome sewing machine.  I have had it since March 2009.  I really like it, much better than the really cheap Singer I had for the two years prior.


----------



## ConnieB

ireland_nicole said:


> It's not in the expo center anymore, they moved the photo session to the shop that used to be Tinkerbelle's treasures on the fantasyland side of the castle across from Sir Mickeys; forward and to the left from BBB toward fantasyland (sorry, can't remember the name now) anyway, it's completely redone, and there's a studio there.



Oh Heavens, thank you for letting me know!   We haven't done BBB this year so I didn't realize they'd moved it....and I hate giving out outdated information, lol.   

So, is the new studio got more props/backgrounds, etc?   Loved our photos, but there was definitely room for improvement in their prop department, lol.  I mean it's Disney for goodness sake...where's the animatronic prince, lol?


----------



## hudsonsinaf

ireland_nicole said:


> It's not in the expo center anymore, they moved the photo session to the shop that used to be Tinkerbelle's treasures on the fantasyland side of the castle across from Sir Mickeys; forward and to the left from BBB toward fantasyland (sorry, can't remember the name now) anyway, it's completely redone, and there's a studio there.



I'm confused.  Is everyone suppose to be able to get these photo sessions or just certain packages?  We did the package last year with Katie where we had her hair, nails and makeup done... but we were not told anything about the photo session.  Is it because we brought our own dress?  Thanks!


----------



## WDWAtLast

I just got my Amazon order in the mail yesterday with the Sewing clothes Kids Love book and I also got another great sewing book called Sew Serendipity: Fresh and Pretty Designs to Make and Wear by Kay Whitt. If you want to sew for yourself, this is a great book! It has a skirt, dress/tunic and coat/jacket pattern included plus it shows how to alter patterns to make them fit you!!  She gives some helpful tips - like putting in an invisible zipper (which is also on her blog) I just love this book!

Her blog is: 

http://blog.sewserendipity.com/


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyKings said:


> I've been in lurker mode lately, but things are moving slow today so I'll add.  Here are some crayon bags I made for a Big Give:



I love all these! The crayon bags are great! The Tinks are so pretty, I love the colors. 



RMAMom said:


> I just voted for Zoey again and while I was at it I went here
> 
> http://ck.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?p=V&c=12907&s=3102222&i=1&r=355601
> 
> and voted for Teresa
> 
> Now, I have to go to work, Yuck!



Thanks so much! 



tricia said:


> Got a quick pair of pyjamas done up for a customer last night.  I really like this shark camo fabric that I found.


That is really cute! 



billwendy said:


> HOOP ENVY!!!! My machine is only a 4x4! lol...they are so cute though!! I was thinking I could make them for my patients at the hospital sometime!!



If I win that contest, I'll make some up and send them to you! 



WDWAtLast said:


>



These are absolutely FABULOUS!!! You are very talented! 




NiniMorris said:


> Well, it looks like I am about to get a lot more free time!  DIL has just informed me that she and her part of the family are not going to be wearing matching t shirts this trip...while it would have been nice to tell me this BEFORE I started making them...I guess I no longer have to worry about the 90 something T shirts I was making and all the customs I had started!
> 
> See, if I let them off the hook, hubby is going to back out as well, then I'm sure my DS will not want to either...ah the domino effect!
> 
> (however DIL has given me about 3 quilts she wants me to do ...in the next 3 weeks!)
> 
> Maybe it is time to stop being the 'nice' mother in law!
> 
> Nini



You are WAY too nice. 



birdie757 said:


> I haven't sewn much at all since before our trip in May.  This pregnancy was a little more difficult than I had anticipated.  My sewing chair just kills my back.  So, I am feeling much better this week and decided to go through the "UFO" box (UFO=unfinished objects...lol)  I had awful insomnia last night so I got all of these things out of the bin!  Some just needed button holes and buttons but a few of the criss cross halters were cut and barely sewn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I feel a little accomplished and hopefully back on track somewhat until Emily arrives!



WOW!!! You are good! I love that Criss Cross pattern.


desparatelydisney said:


> Well, 1.5 outfits done....
> 
> The Feliz without the overdress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first Audrey.  LOVED this pattern and how finished/professional everything about it is.  Also, LOVE Lisa's ruffle method much more than my old method.  If only DD loved the skirt as much as I do .  By the way, it's much more purpler (LOL) than in the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> MMM



I LOOOVE the Feliz! Those fabrics are wonderful! 
THE Audrey is beautiful! That has become one of my favorite patterns. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


So cute!!! I love it! 



Granna4679 said:


> And I made a "back to school" dress for my DGD that is starting Kindergarten.
> I used Nana's Retro Pinafore for the top and a Portrait Peasant for the underdress.  I am going to use this pattern for Christmas aprons as well...it was sooooooo easy!!



The BTS dress turned out really great! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> It has been such a long time since I posted and I just don't feel I will ever be able to catch up with all the cute and wonderful creations posted here.
> 
> Our trip to DL was super and we had fun being all matchy matchy.  We got comments on our outfits somedays and others not at all.  I am sure the Jedi shirts really did help get my kids picked for the training.
> 
> We have about 5 more days with DD before she leaves us once again for her summer home in Maine and then onto her home in Florida.  Perhaps someday she will be with us permanently.
> 
> So off to float the river and play hard while we can.



I'm sorry you don't get to be with your daughter more. 



froggy33 said:


> I just finished up a few dresses for 2 little girls going in August.  They turned out super cute.  Except for the Snow White cape I totally CASEd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the bird applique from bowsandclothes.com.  It stitched out really nice!  I am loving my new machine!
> 
> Thanks!



GORGEOUS!!! I love your pink Cindy! 



VBAndrea said:


> DD is currently in a theater camp and all the campers attended a dress rehersal for High School Musical 2 (a production in the works prior to her camp starting -- dd is not a part of the play).  So I had to order fabric off  and get this whipped up (had to keep it simple due to lack of time).



She looks beautiful in her dress!!! 
Ahh,.. those fickle 7 year olds changing their career goals like that!! 



MMitchell29 said:


> Hello I know none of the ladies on here sell their designs on disboards, so I tried to find a few of you on ebay with no such luck. As i was looking I did run across a few homemade Disney dresses/outfits but they were priced in the 40's and 50 price range. Is that the going price for these cute dresses? Please someone help me understand this. I do not sew and I have a 2yr old that I would like to get about 2 dresses for. We will be in Disney in Oct.



Depending on the detail, that sounds like a pretty reasonable price. A simpler dress like a peasant might be less. Check out siggyies for Etsy shops. 

When are you going? We will be there Oct. 15-22.



CruisinEars said:


> I just finished this tink skirt for my dd. It was more challenging to make than I anticipated, but I prevailed.  The pic was taken with my cell phone in not the best light so the colors don't show accurately. She wants me to make a petti to go under it and we want to attempt to do a simple hand applique for a shirt. Also, I got my ruffler foot yesterday, so I think I will go play with that now. I'll let you all know how it works out.



If making the petti doesn't work out, let me know. 




hudsonsinaf said:


> I'm confused.  Is everyone suppose to be able to get these photo sessions or just certain packages?  We did the package last year with Katie where we had her hair, nails and makeup done... but we were not told anything about the photo session.  Is it because we brought our own dress?  Thanks!



Anyone should be able to get them, even if you don't go to BBB. I had them take Lyddie's picture once when we didn't do BBB. The BBB girls get first priority though.


----------



## ellenbenny

One more vida completed for a customer...


----------



## ConnieB

hudsonsinaf said:


> I'm confused.  Is everyone suppose to be able to get these photo sessions or just certain packages?  We did the package last year with Katie where we had her hair, nails and makeup done... but we were not told anything about the photo session.  Is it because we brought our own dress?  Thanks!



If you buy the package that includes the dress you get free print(s) (I don't remember the exact details because we brought our own clothes)....but EVERYONE  can go to the studio and get their photos taken by a PHotopass Photographer.   Then you have the choice of buying their overpriced prints or of having all those lovely photos from the before/during/reveal of the BBB and the studio portraits including on your PHotopass CD....the same one that will include all your park photos for your entire stay.   There are pre-purchase coupons floating around that bring the price down to $99 I think...which while expensive, is still better than the $15 per print that Disney charges, plus with the PHoto CD you get to add embellishment online before you order your CD.  

I don't know why the BBB folks don't tell everyone about the studio photos...maybe because it would overhwelm the photographer, lol....not sure.  At the DTD facility it was right outside the BBB so it was pretty easy to know about, but the castle BBB was so far away from the tucked away in the Photopass store studio...and even now if it's in a separate store even if it is closer to the castle.    I can't tell you how many people I have told about the studio photos who had no idea!   It's really sad.  But, Disney has a bad habit of not really telling people clearly about everything there is to offer....I shudder to think how much less of an experience we would have had if I hadn't found the Disboards before our first trip.  Honestly, it was all the tips and tricks and ideas that I got from here that I never got from Disney's website that made our trip full to the brim with pixie dust.   

But, then again, it's not like Disney is hurting for business, or BBB for that matter.....so I guess their marketing folks just don't work too hard on it.  Sad.


----------



## McDuck

Okay, now that I have actually SEWN something, I feel I can show my face around here again.  

FINALLY finished the dress for a future photo session for me, my DD, and my mom (hopefully to take place in the next month or so)....here is a picture of it!











It was a Simplicity pattern and I did the 1/2 size.

NOW I can start working on the 9 outfits I have planned for our December Disney trip.  But first I need to practice my applique techniques....and having a working printer would be a great first step in that direction.  LOL


----------



## Disneymom1218

Hello everyone. 

  I am not sewing this week or for a while as I fell last Saturday and have severely sprained my ankle. I tried to use the pedal with my left foot and it is a no go. I am a right footed person. So I am going to try my hand at bow making while I am propped up and healing. I will post pics as soon as they are done. 

wish me luck.


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am not sewing this week or for a while as I fell last Saturday and have severely sprained my ankle. I tried to use the pedal with my left foot and it is a no go. I am a right footed person. So I am going to try my hand at bow making while I am propped up and healing. I will post pics as soon as they are done.
> 
> wish me luck.



Good luck! I hope you get to feeling better. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## littlepeppers

CruisinEars said:


> Okay, I just got done playing with my ruffler foot.
> 
> 
> What a neat tool to have.  Just takes some practice and I used the  free Carla C ruffler foot tutorial on YCMT.



My ruffler started giving me trouble about a week ago w/ some loose thread on the back.  I was freaked out & took my machine to the shop.  After the man played w/ my machine for 2+hrs he figured out that my ruffler likes more expensive thread.

So here is a heads up.  If it gives you trouble after a year or so, try more expensive thread.  Who knew that a ruffler could be a DIVA!


----------



## woodkins

Hi Everyone....Just wanted to share some exciting news and give a drive by post. Last week some of my boutique items were picked up by a boutique on the east end of Long Island, and today I had a meeting at another boutique on the harbor in a neighboring town to the one I live in & they are going to carry a bunch of my items too! 

On a side note, I have been mia for the past few days as my dd Gianna was stunting during her cheer practice and the other girl base-ing with her fell into her & that girls front tooth ended up in Gianna's forehead. After 3 hours in the ER and a few stitches later we are getting back to normal. But that means no camp for her all week (no work time for me), no swimming, cheer, trampoline, etc for a week (at least). I guess I am getting a taste of what it is like being an all star cheer mom  

Everyone's latest creations look great, I need to get in gear, my trip is slowly creeping up and I have made next to nothing!!!

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## teresajoy

ellenbenny said:


> One more vida completed for a customer...



Ellen, that is adorable! I like your choice of fabrics. 



McDuck said:


> Okay, now that I have actually SEWN something, I feel I can show my face around here again.
> 
> FINALLY finished the dress for a future photo session for me, my DD, and my mom (hopefully to take place in the next month or so)....here is a picture of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Simplicity pattern and I did the 1/2 size.
> 
> NOW I can start working on the 9 outfits I have planned for our December Disney trip.  But first I need to practice my applique techniques....and having a working printer would be a great first step in that direction.  LOL


That is really cute! What are you wearing for the picture?



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am not sewing this week or for a while as I fell last Saturday and have severely sprained my ankle. I tried to use the pedal with my left foot and it is a no go. I am a right footed person. So I am going to try my hand at bow making while I am propped up and healing. I will post pics as soon as they are done.
> 
> wish me luck.



Oh no!!! OUCH! I hope you feel better fast! 


littlepeppers said:


> My ruffler started giving me trouble about a week ago w/ some loose thread on the back.  I was freaked out & took my machine to the shop.  After the man played w/ my machine for 2+hrs he figured out that my ruffler likes more expensive thread.
> 
> So here is a heads up.  If it gives you trouble after a year or so, try more expensive thread.  Who knew that a ruffler could be a DIVA!



LOL! 



woodkins said:


> Hi Everyone....Just wanted to share some exciting news and give a drive by post. Last week some of my boutique items were picked up by a boutique on the east end of Long Island, and today I had a meeting at another boutique on the harbor in a neighboring town to the one I live in & they are going to carry a bunch of my items too!
> 
> On a side note, I have been mia for the past few days as my dd Gianna was stunting during her cheer practice and the other girl base-ing with her fell into her & that girls front tooth ended up in Gianna's forehead. After 3 hours in the ER and a few stitches later we are getting back to normal. But that means no camp for her all week (no work time for me), no swimming, cheer, trampoline, etc for a week (at least). I guess I am getting a taste of what it is like being an all star cheer mom
> 
> Everyone's latest creations look great, I need to get in gear, my trip is slowly creeping up and I have made next to nothing!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend all!



Oh wow, I'm glad it wasn't worse, but OWIE! Your poor daughter! 

Congrats on the boutique!!! That is very exciting!


----------



## tmh0206

woodkins said:


> Hi Everyone....Just wanted to share some exciting news and give a drive by post. Last week some of my boutique items were picked up by a boutique on the east end of Long Island, and today I had a meeting at another boutique on the harbor in a neighboring town to the one I live in & they are going to carry a bunch of my items too!
> 
> On a side note, I have been mia for the past few days as my dd Gianna was stunting during her cheer practice and the other girl base-ing with her fell into her & that girls front tooth ended up in Gianna's forehead. After 3 hours in the ER and a few stitches later we are getting back to normal. But that means no camp for her all week (no work time for me), no swimming, cheer, trampoline, etc for a week (at least). I guess I am getting a taste of what it is like being an all star cheer mom
> 
> Been there...done that...my daughter was a base and had so many girls fall on her causing injuries, we joked that she has her own exam room at the hospital ER!:rotfl:


----------



## CruisinEars

littlepeppers said:


> My ruffler started giving me trouble about a week ago w/ some loose thread on the back.  I was freaked out & took my machine to the shop.  After the man played w/ my machine for 2+hrs he figured out that my ruffler likes more expensive thread.
> 
> So here is a heads up.  If it gives you trouble after a year or so, try more expensive thread.  Who knew that a ruffler could be a DIVA!



OMGoodness, what a hassle for you. Glad it turned out to be an "inexpensive" fix. Thanks for the heads up. 

Also, in Carla's tutorial, she says to use a "high quality polyester thread to reduce breakage".


----------



## HeatherSue

Hey guys! 
 I keep getting on here to look at all of the cuteness.  Then, I don't get a chance to post anything before I'm off doing something else.  So, I just wanted to post a  and a big  to all of you!
I miss chatting with you!


----------



## Disneymom1218

ok so I got 3 done I think they turned out great  but what do I know? I am knew to this whole bow making , clothes making boutique stuff 

Getting ready to start:





16 Ribbons ready to bake:





Finished Products:


----------



## MMitchell29

Just curious do most of you ladies own Brother 60-stitch CS6000i Computerized Sewing Machine found at walmart for 147.54 ?  Would you considered this a good starter machine? Never sewn before but would like to give it a try and see where it goes.


----------



## MMitchell29

Disneymom1218  can I ask where did you find the instructions to do them? They came out beautiful


----------



## Disneymom1218

MMitchell29 said:


> Disneymom1218  can I ask where did you find the instructions to do them? They came out beautiful


I searched for hair bow tutorials on youtube and found quite a few. Thank you for the compliment. I am very proud and I am ready to buy out all the grosgrain ribbon at walmart, Michaels and Hancock fabrics LOL.


----------



## billwendy

Disneymom1218 said:


> ok so I got 3 done I think they turned out great  but what do I know? I am knew to this whole bow making , clothes making boutique stuff
> 
> Getting ready to start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 Ribbons ready to bake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished Products:



THose ribbons ROCK!!!!!!!!! Did the baking stink up your house? Was it hard to actually do? I love them!!!!

So, finally heard about my serger $50 for the part and labor.....sound legit to you girls?????

Im really working on a DL trip!!! And, it looks like it will be just when their Christmas stuff is starting? It will be just DH and I .....do you think I'll need short or long sleeved shirts????


----------



## clairemolly

MMitchell29 said:


> Disneymom1218  can I ask where did you find the instructions to do them? They came out beautiful



There is a link to a tutorial in the bookmarks on page 1`of the thread...not sure if the process is exactly the same, but I have used some of the other bow making bookmarks on there.


----------



## clairemolly

MMitchell29 said:


> Just curious do most of you ladies own Brother 60-stitch CS6000i Computerized Sewing Machine found at walmart for 147.54 ?  Would you considered this a good starter machine? Never sewn before but would like to give it a try and see where it goes.



I know a couple of the ladies on here have that machine.  I have the Brother CE5000-PRW from Walmart and haven't had any problems with it...other than user error.  I've had it for about 2 years now.  I started sewing because of this thread...it's addictive!


----------



## clairemolly

Disneymom1218 said:


> Finished Products:



Very cute!  I love them...especially the color combos!  Great job!


----------



## McDuck

teresajoy said:


> That is really cute! What are you wearing for the picture?



Thank you for the compliment, Teresa.  I am wearing this blouse for the photo; I think they coordinate nicely 









My mom still has to make hers--a long sleeve tunic similar to my blouse in the same fabric but coral in color.


----------



## MMitchell29

clairemolly said:


> I know a couple of the ladies on here have that machine.  I have the Brother CE5000-PRW from Walmart and haven't had any problems with it...other than user error.  I've had it for about 2 years now.  I started sewing because of this thread...it's addictive!



 Thank you Jen. but did you always sew from when you were a little girloor just learned recently? I can kick myself for not learning earlier. So here I am trying to learn as much as I can in a short period of time.


----------



## clairemolly

MMitchell29 said:


> Thank you Jen. but did you always sew from when you were a little girloor just learned recently? I can kick myself for not learning earlier. So here I am trying to learn as much as I can in a short period of time.



I had only ever sewn the stuffed animal in Home Ec class in 8th grade...which I don't really count, since it was lopsided.  I pretty much taught myself recently.  I started with the Criss Cross Dress and the Simply Sweet from youcanmakethis.com.  I made quite a few dresses for my girls for our 2008 trip and have been sewing here and there along the way ever since.

You can do it!  There are so many helpful people on this board to cheer you on along the way too!


----------



## MMitchell29

clairemolly said:


> I had only ever sewn the stuffed animal in Home Ec class in 8th grade...which I don't really count, since it was lopsided.  I pretty much taught myself recently.  I started with the Criss Cross Dress and the Simply Sweet from youcanmakethis.com.  I made quite a few dresses for my girls for our 2008 trip and have been sewing here and there along the way ever since.
> 
> You can do it!  There are so many helpful people on this board to cheer you on along the way too!



 Thank you for your support. Did you happen to take a sewing class? Also when you made the girls first dresses was it on a sewing machine? Trying to decide on taking a sewing class or play with it and see how it goes. The kids will be back in school Aug. 9 so i'll have a lot of time on my hands


----------



## clairemolly

MMitchell29 said:


> Thank you for your support. Did you happen to take a sewing class? Also when you made the girls first dresses was it on a sewing machine? Trying to decide on taking a sewing class or play with it and see how it goes. The kids will be back in school Aug. 9 so i'll have a lot of time on my hands



I didn't take a class...I made a pillow case first, to practice sewing straight lines.  Then I bought the e-book patterns and went from there.  They are so much easier than commercial patterns.  They take you through everything step by step with pictures.  Everything I have done is with a machine.  I can't sew a straight line by hand to save my life!


----------



## MMitchell29

clairemolly said:


> I didn't take a class...I made a pillow case first, to practice sewing straight lines.  Then I bought the e-book patterns and went from there.  They are so much easier than commercial patterns.  They take you through everything step by step with pictures.  Everything I have done is with a machine.  I can't sew a straight line by hand to save my life!



 Good to know about taking classes. Maybe i'll take just one to get familiar with the sewing machine and it's componets. Hey Jen just to make sure all you did was buy your machine, purchase your fabric, and an e-book pattern and started sewing?


----------



## birdie757

SUZI said:


> 2 questions
> 1. Janome is the closest dealer to me. Does anyone have one and love it?  I have visited the store, but I need to go back and spend some time sewing there.
> 2. Don't laugh at this, but do you think the portrait peasant top would be a good pirate costume shirt -- for a boy? The one with long sleeves and the ruffles at the bottom?  Thought I would ask before I bought the pattern.
> 
> Thank you!!



I have a Janome coverstich machine that I love.  As soon as my walmart brother cs-6000i gives out I am getting a Janome mechanical sewing machine.  The dealer down the street showed me one and it flew through layers of denim and was really solid.  I am still shocked my brother is still kicking after all the use I put him through for the past 4 years...lol.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Help! Another Embroidery machine question!- To buy, or not to buy, that is the question...

OK, sorry I've been lurking so much lately, but things have been absolutely nuts.  I stopped into my local brother shop today and they are announcing they are closing after 12 years- (my yarn shop closed last month too-ugh, the economy)  Anyway, after I cried with them, I looked at a couple of the machines they're liquidating.

I'm considering a 2800D- they'll sell it for 3000 all in, and another local dealer will service it if needed, but they'll go over it thouroghly first.  FWIW, the other dealer offered a best price of $4499 for it.  I know others have gotten their machines cheaper in other parts of the county, and I don't know why TX is more expensive, but everyone I've talked to who's bought machines has noted they're more here.

We still have debt to pay off, but we're much more sound than we were, and my mom has offered to pay half- we have cash to cover the rest.

WWYD?  I'm driving myself nuts (oh, and my birthday's in a couple of days- I've been trying to come up with something I want, but there's nothing else, and hasn't been for a year- so part of me says why should everyone waste money on something I don't want or need?- I was starting to save up for a 4500, because I'd love the jump stitch cutting, but I really think I can live without it and be pretty ok with it.  The main thing I'm really wanting is a 6x10 hoop and the ability to edit designs together within the machine.

All comments are appreciated- They only have one left, and when it's gone, its gone- I'm going in at 10am tomorrow for a quick 1:1 update class on shirring/ruffling with my serger, so it would be the perfect time to get it if I decide to go forward.


----------



## Disneymom1218

billwendy said:


> THose ribbons ROCK!!!!!!!!! Did the baking stink up your house? Was it hard to actually do? I love them!!!!
> 
> So, finally heard about my serger $50 for the part and labor.....sound legit to you girls?????
> 
> Im really working on a DL trip!!! And, it looks like it will be just when their Christmas stuff is starting? It will be just DH and I .....do you think I'll need short or long sleeved shirts????


Thanks so much. the baking did not stink up the house to bad. the kitchen did have a faint plastic smell but not awful. They were very easy to make actually, just tedious.



clairemolly said:


> There is a link to a tutorial in the bookmarks on page 1`of the thread...not sure if the process is exactly the same, but I have used some of the other bow making bookmarks on there.


 I saw the other bow making tuts on page 1 but I do not have a glue gun yet to do the stacked bows yet. 



clairemolly said:


> Very cute!  I love them...especially the color combos!  Great job!


 Thanks



teresajoy said:


> Oh no!!! OUCH! I hope you feel better fast!


Thanks I can finally walk on it with no crutches or walker, it's the bending it that hurts.


----------



## hudsonsinaf

McDuck said:


> Okay, now that I have actually SEWN something, I feel I can show my face around here again.
> 
> FINALLY finished the dress for a future photo session for me, my DD, and my mom (hopefully to take place in the next month or so)....here is a picture of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Simplicity pattern and I did the 1/2 size.
> 
> NOW I can start working on the 9 outfits I have planned for our December Disney trip.  But first I need to practice my applique techniques....and having a working printer would be a great first step in that direction.  LOL



very cute!  What size is your daughter in normally for you to make the 1/2 size?


----------



## clairemolly

MMitchell29 said:


> Good to know about taking classes. Maybe i'll take just one to get familiar with the sewing machine and it's componets. Hey Jen just to make sure all you did was buy your machine, purchase your fabric, and an e-book pattern and started sewing?



Yep...that's all!


----------



## MMitchell29

Jen you rock   Hey do anyone have a link to the instructions on how to make the bows where you "put them in the oven" ? like Disneymom1218 did I can't seem to find them. Please


----------



## chrissyb2411

Wow, some amazingly talented people here!  Does anyone by chance know of a knitting pattern for mouse ears?  I would like to make the kiddos some for our dec trip.  I have seen crochet ears, but I can't crochet.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Disneymom1218

MMitchell29 said:


> Jen you rock   Hey do anyone have a link to the instructions on how to make the bows where you "put them in the oven" ? like Disneymom1218 did I can't seem to find them. Please



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAy7daH4u00&feature=related this is what I used. I am a hands on , visual kinda girl.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Disneymom1218 said:


> ok so I got 3 done I think they turned out great  but what do I know? I am knew to this whole bow making , clothes making boutique stuff







MMitchell29 said:


> Thank you Jen. but did you always sew from when you were a little girloor just learned recently? I can kick myself for not learning earlier. So here I am trying to learn as much as I can in a short period of time.



I only started sewing about 2 years ago.  My mom sewed all my clothes when I was growing up but I never cared to learn.....until I found the DIS.  I credit the DIS and CarlaC (aka the Scientific Seamstress) for getting me hooked on sewing.

By the way, thank you sooooo much for your kind PM.  It truly made my day.  But I am not one of the gals you are looking for, I only sew for my guys.


----------



## MMitchell29

Disneymom1218 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAy7daH4u00&feature=related this is what I used. I am a hands on , visual kinda girl.



 Me too Thank you once again Jen, I am learning soo much today. My DD will look super girly when I finish with her


----------



## RMAMom

ellenbenny said:


> One more vida completed for a customer...



I love the fabrics, so vibrant!



McDuck said:


> Okay, now that I have actually SEWN something, I feel I can show my face around here again.
> 
> FINALLY finished the dress for a future photo session for me, my DD, and my mom (hopefully to take place in the next month or so)....here is a picture of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Simplicity pattern and I did the 1/2 size.
> 
> NOW I can start working on the 9 outfits I have planned for our December Disney trip.  But first I need to practice my applique techniques....and having a working printer would be a great first step in that direction.  LOL



Good luck with the printer, your dress is very cute!



Disneymom1218 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am not sewing this week or for a while as I fell last Saturday and have severely sprained my ankle. I tried to use the pedal with my left foot and it is a no go. I am a right footed person. So I am going to try my hand at bow making while I am propped up and healing. I will post pics as soon as they are done.
> 
> wish me luck.



Sorry about the ankle but I'm impressed with your bows. I am trying to patiently wait for my DGD to grow enough hair for a bow!



woodkins said:


> Hi Everyone....Just wanted to share some exciting news and give a drive by post. Last week some of my boutique items were picked up by a boutique on the east end of Long Island, and today I had a meeting at another boutique on the harbor in a neighboring town to the one I live in & they are going to carry a bunch of my items too!
> 
> On a side note, I have been mia for the past few days as my dd Gianna was stunting during her cheer practice and the other girl base-ing with her fell into her & that girls front tooth ended up in Gianna's forehead. After 3 hours in the ER and a few stitches later we are getting back to normal. But that means no camp for her all week (no work time for me), no swimming, cheer, trampoline, etc for a week (at least). I guess I am getting a taste of what it is like being an all star cheer mom
> 
> Everyone's latest creations look great, I need to get in gear, my trip is slowly creeping up and I have made next to nothing!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend all!



Wow! How exciting for you! Good luck with your new business ventures and good luck to Gianna, it sounds like a scary spot for her!



Disneymom1218 said:


> ok so I got 3 done I think they turned out great  but what do I know? I am knew to this whole bow making , clothes making boutique stuff
> 
> Getting ready to start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 Ribbons ready to bake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished Products:



I love them!


----------



## McDuck

hudsonsinaf said:


> very cute!  What size is your daughter in normally for you to make the 1/2 size?



Thank you.  She is currently in 6 - 9 month size (and 12 month at Children's Place).



RMAMom said:


> Good luck with the printer, your dress is very cute!



Thank you.  I think we are going to try completely uninstalling it from both computers and reinstalling it.  We have a Mac and a PC (laptop) accessing it via Bluetooth and all of a sudden they all just quit cooperating.  The Mac and printer started fighting first and now the Toshiba decided to get in on it, I guess.  LOL  It's especially frustrating since I found a font I really liked to try learning by appliqueing a "K"


----------



## masonite

MMitchell29 said:


> Just curious do most of you ladies own Brother 60-stitch CS6000i Computerized Sewing Machine found at walmart for 147.54 ?  Would you considered this a good starter machine? Never sewn before but would like to give it a try and see where it goes.



Without running upstairs to check, I think that is the machine I have.  I've had it for a few years [I paid closer to $200 I think], and I LOVE IT!!!!  Seriously, it's an amazing machine!!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> Hey guys!
> I keep getting on here to look at all of the cuteness.  Then, I don't get a chance to post anything before I'm off doing something else.  So, I just wanted to post a  and a big  to all of you!
> I miss chatting with you!



 Hi!!! Boy, it seems like I just saw you a few hours ago...


Disneymom1218 said:


> ok so I got 3 done I think they turned out great  but what do I know? I am knew to this whole bow making , clothes making boutique stuff
> 
> Getting ready to start:



They turned out great! Very pretty!


McDuck said:


> Thank you for the compliment, Teresa.  I am wearing this blouse for the photo; I think they coordinate nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom still has to make hers--a long sleeve tunic similar to my blouse in the same fabric but coral in color.



You guys are going to look so pretty! Will you share the picture here after you have it taken?




ireland_nicole said:


> Help! Another Embroidery machine question!- To buy, or not to buy, that is the question...
> 
> OK, sorry I've been lurking so much lately, but things have been absolutely nuts.  I stopped into my local brother shop today and they are announcing they are closing after 12 years- (my yarn shop closed last month too-ugh, the economy)  Anyway, after I cried with them, I looked at a couple of the machines they're liquidating.
> 
> I'm considering a 2800D- they'll sell it for 3000 all in, and another local dealer will service it if needed, but they'll go over it thouroghly first.  FWIW, the other dealer offered a best price of $4499 for it.  I know others have gotten their machines cheaper in other parts of the county, and I don't know why TX is more expensive, but everyone I've talked to who's bought machines has noted they're more here.
> 
> We still have debt to pay off, but we're much more sound than we were, and my mom has offered to pay half- we have cash to cover the rest.
> 
> WWYD?  I'm driving myself nuts (oh, and my birthday's in a couple of days- I've been trying to come up with something I want, but there's nothing else, and hasn't been for a year- so part of me says why should everyone waste money on something I don't want or need?- I was starting to save up for a 4500, because I'd love the jump stitch cutting, but I really think I can live without it and be pretty ok with it.  The main thing I'm really wanting is a 6x10 hoop and the ability to edit designs together within the machine.
> 
> All comments are appreciated- They only have one left, and when it's gone, its gone- I'm going in at 10am tomorrow for a quick 1:1 update class on shirring/ruffling with my serger, so it would be the perfect time to get it if I decide to go forward.



Do you have an emergency money fund? If you do and still have the cash to pay for it, I would go for it. Otherwise, I would wait until you have your emergency fund in place. Even with your Mom paying half, that is a lot of money.


----------



## NiniMorris

Has anyone ever shipped a package (dress) to Australia?  I have someone that wants me to make them a dress...but the shipping looks to be enormous...I got a quick quote on over a hundred dollars!  That can't be right...can it?


Nini


----------



## SUZI

ellenbenny said:


> 1.  I have a basic janome serger and have been very happy with it, but I don't have any sewing machines from them.  My mom does and she is happy with the sewing maching, but I don't know what model it is.  I know it isn't an embroidery machine.
> 
> 2.  I do think the portrait peasant would work for a boy's pirate shirt.





Granna4679 said:


> I have a Janome Model #2010.  I just got it in January but I love it.  It has 50 stitches plus a button hole maker (which I love).  It comes with several different foot options but I recently bought an additional "rolled hem" foot which is fantastic.  It makes my life so much easier since I do sooooo many ruffles.
> 
> And yes, the Portrait peasant should work for a pirate shirt.





snubie said:


> I have a Janome sewing machine.  I have had it since March 2009.  I really like it, much better than the really cheap Singer I had for the two years prior.



Thanks so much for your help ladies!


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone ever shipped a package (dress) to Australia?  I have someone that wants me to make them a dress...but the shipping looks to be enormous...I got a quick quote on over a hundred dollars!  That can't be right...can it?
> 
> 
> Nini



Just be very careful and do NOT cave and go first class to save your customer money. I was back and forth on sending $200 worth of dresses to Australia. The customer begged for me to go first class so I did. WRONG choice and last time. FOUR MONTHS later I had my first chargeback through Paypal and I was defenseless. You MUST have a tracking number to be able to protect yourself.

And if her name is Leah, and she has a daughter named April..... don't do it under any circumstances. I believe she has done this more than once.


----------



## Tweevil

Heads up if you placed an order with Joanne's within the last week online. 

They are having a system glitch (how they explained it) and had sent payment transactions through for a second time.  So check your credit/debit card accounts to see if you got charged again.

I placed my order last weekend, was charged on Wed, and re-charged yesterday.

And, I still don't have my fabric - I usually get it much quicker than this but still no goods... 

The rep said it will be corrected on Monday.


----------



## Disneymom1218

MMitchell29 said:


> Me too Thank you once again Jen, I am learning soo much today. My DD will look super girly when I finish with her


LOL OT but, are you calling me Jen? If so I am Josette not Jen


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

MMitchell29 said:


> Just curious do most of you ladies own Brother 60-stitch CS6000i Computerized Sewing Machine found at walmart for 147.54 ?  Would you considered this a good starter machine? Never sewn before but would like to give it a try and see where it goes.



I have that machine and LOVE it!  I bought it last summer and it is very user friendly.  i didn't know how to sew until last summer when i found this thread and carla c's patterns and now I make all kinds of things.  I just haven't posted any of my outfits in awhile.  I need to get around to that sometime.  I have a ton to post!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Help! Another Embroidery machine question!- To buy, or not to buy, that is the question...
> 
> OK, sorry I've been lurking so much lately, but things have been absolutely nuts.  I stopped into my local brother shop today and they are announcing they are closing after 12 years- (my yarn shop closed last month too-ugh, the economy)  Anyway, after I cried with them, I looked at a couple of the machines they're liquidating.
> 
> I'm considering a 2800D- they'll sell it for 3000 all in, and another local dealer will service it if needed, but they'll go over it thouroghly first.  FWIW, the other dealer offered a best price of $4499 for it.  I know others have gotten their machines cheaper in other parts of the county, and I don't know why TX is more expensive, but everyone I've talked to who's bought machines has noted they're more here.
> 
> We still have debt to pay off, but we're much more sound than we were, and my mom has offered to pay half- we have cash to cover the rest.
> 
> WWYD?  I'm driving myself nuts (oh, and my birthday's in a couple of days- I've been trying to come up with something I want, but there's nothing else, and hasn't been for a year- so part of me says why should everyone waste money on something I don't want or need?- I was starting to save up for a 4500, because I'd love the jump stitch cutting, but I really think I can live without it and be pretty ok with it.  The main thing I'm really wanting is a 6x10 hoop and the ability to edit designs together within the machine.
> 
> All comments are appreciated- They only have one left, and when it's gone, its gone- I'm going in at 10am tomorrow for a quick 1:1 update class on shirring/ruffling with my serger, so it would be the perfect time to get it if I decide to go forward.



I know that you won't like this but I have to agree that unless you have the cash in hand the answer is no.  We live by the rules set by Dave Ramsey and following the steps.  After several years I am finally out of debt and only purchase when I know I have the cash.



NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone ever shipped a package (dress) to Australia?  I have someone that wants me to make them a dress...but the shipping looks to be enormous...I got a quick quote on over a hundred dollars!  That can't be right...can it?
> 
> 
> Nini


Nini, I know there is international flat rate packages but still very expensive.  Please be very careful and don't get burned.


----------



## MMitchell29

Disneymom1218 said:


> LOL OT but, are you calling me Jen? If so I am Josette not Jen



 Please forgive me I have been on this computer all day yesterday looking up information, getting pm's, sending pm's and trying to keep it all straight. These 40 yr old eyes are starting to act up.


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> I know that you won't like this but I have to agree that unless you have the cash in hand the answer is no.  We live by the rules set by Dave Ramsey and following the steps.  After several years I am finally out of debt and only purchase when I know I have the cash.



Thanks April and Teresa- you confirmed what I knew in my heart- it would have depleted our emergency fund quite a bit, but not completely- but since we're still paying down debt it would have still felt like borrowing; and I knew it wasn't right.  So we told them today we weren't going to get it.  I know someone will love it and give it a good home.  Hopeflly you won't mind that once a year or so I agonize over it again LOL.


----------



## Caitsmama

Hi everyone, i am not new to the DIS, but new to sewing! I have self taught myself recently, and just completed my first 2 tank tops (pattern from YCMT) for our upcoming long disney weekend (we leave Thurs!) thought i would share!

This one is mine - (i also have a matching purse!)





This one is for DD9 - did the XXS jr. size on the pattern, and we are staying at AKL, so DD picked this fabric.. I am also going to be doing a matching one for  her AG doll. 





Please excuse the quality of the pics, i took them on my iphone.. 

Hope to learn lots here - can't wait to do more tops for our Nov. Disney trip!!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

MMitchell29 said:


> Please forgive me I have been on this computer all day yesterday looking up information, getting pm's, sending pm's and trying to keep it all straight. These 40 yr old eyes are starting to act up.



LOL it is all good. you are forgiven 100 times over LOL I know how it is this is me today


----------



## MMitchell29

Disneymom1218 said:


> LOL it is all good. you are forgiven 100 times over LOL I know how it is this is me today



 Hey Josette, I want to try my hand at making a pillowcase dress. How do I look it up from the website "You could make this"? 

 Also I went to walmart earlier and seen that they had a Brother sewing machine for 79.00  Is there a big difference in that one versus the 149.00 Brother sewing machine that has 60-stitch and computerized?


----------



## Disneymom1218

MMitchell29 said:


> Hey Josette, I want to try my hand at making a pillowcase dress. How do I look it up from the website "You could make this"?
> 
> Also I went to walmart earlier and seen that they had a Brother sewing machine for 79.00  Is there a big difference in that one versus the 149.00 Brother sewing machine that has 60-stitch and computerized?



click here: 
This will give you a listing of all the pillow case dresses. what ever you want to find just type it into the search bar on the website.

the 79.00 brother is what I have its the LX-3125 I would say if you want all the fancy stitches go with the computerized one. this one basically has a zig zag stitch, a hem stitch, a straight stitch and it will do button holes. that is it. I would love to have an embroider/sewing machine but it was not in the budget when I got mine. Maybe Santa will answer my wishes. Good luck with what ever you choose. I have done a few appliques with my machine by hand but nothing with great detail like these other ladies have done I am so envious of their talent and patience


----------



## VBAndrea

MMitchell29 said:


> Hey Josette, I want to try my hand at making a pillowcase dress. How do I look it up from the website "You could make this"?
> 
> Also I went to walmart earlier and seen that they had a Brother sewing machine for 79.00  Is there a big difference in that one versus the 149.00 Brother sewing machine that has 60-stitch and computerized?



I'm not Josette, but I thought I would let you know that there are tons of free instructions on line for making pillow case dresses.

This one came from the bookmarks:
http://www.jenleheny.com/pillowcase-dress-instructions

And here is one I have saved for reference:
http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html

You do not need to spend the money on a pattern for these.  If you google pillowcase dress instructions chances are you will find tons of free information on line.

These are patterns on YCMT, but again, why spend the money on a pattern when you can get the same information for free.
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/index.htm?cnx_tpage=info&info=product-search&siteterms=pillowcase dress


----------



## MMitchell29

VBAndrea said:


> I'm not Josette, but I thought I would let you know that there are tons of free instructions on line for making pillow case dresses.
> 
> This one came from the bookmarks:
> http://www.jenleheny.com/pillowcase-dress-instructions
> 
> And here is one I have saved for reference:
> http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html
> 
> You do not need to spend the money on a pattern for these.  If you google pillowcase dress instructions chances are you will find tons of free information on line.
> 
> These are patterns on YCMT, but again, why spend the money on a pattern when you can get the same information for free.
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/index.htm?cnx_tpage=info&info=product-search&siteterms=pillowcase dress



  WOW!!! Thanks Andrea, I really like the freshly picked website. I think i'll take my time and go through this one. One question though can I just use some cute fabric instead of an actually pillowcase?


----------



## kdzbear

I love all of the beautiful dresses that have been posted lately! Someday I will learn how to do ruffles!

I have made several pillowcase dresses and pillowcase tops lately, but I keep forgetting to have the girls stop long enough to take their photos. Tyler also has some new Cars shorts with pockets that he loves.

Here is Hayley building a UFO at Lowes in her new monkey dress. She is obsessed with monkeys.











Then one of my husbands coworkers wanted a KU dress for her niece.






Then I went to Hancock on Tuesday for their sale and I found this Nemo fabric on clearance and brought it home with no particular project in mind. Then I decided that it was perfect for an Epcot day so my friends children received new Epcot outfits. They loved them! They should be arriving in Orlando anytime now for their 5 day trip! She gave me permission to post this picture. She promises more photos when she returns and she is a disboards member.






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MMitchell29

Disneymom1218 said:


> click here:
> This will give you a listing of all the pillow case dresses. what ever you want to find just type it into the search bar on the website.
> 
> the 79.00 brother is what I have its the LX-3125 I would say if you want all the fancy stitches go with the computerized one. this one basically has a zig zag stitch, a hem stitch, a straight stitch and it will do button holes. that is it. I would love to have an embroider/sewing machine but it was not in the budget when I got mine. Maybe Santa will answer my wishes. Good luck with what ever you choose. I have done a few appliques with my machine by hand but nothing with great detail like these other ladies have done I am so envious of their talent and patience



 Thanks Josette I guess i'll stick to the machine for 147.00 maybe i'll go through Amazon that way i'll get it quicker and cheaper


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am getting ready to bring some items down to our local fair.  My sewing will be judged against some of the best in our county.  

I considered myself a beginner and although I can sew for my family and myself.  I wish I had learned one skill from the start.

Please, when you sew, sew with precision.  Make all your top stitching equal, make hems all straight, buttons holes all need to line up with buttons.  Take the time to get it right and perfect the first time.  You will have a quality outfit that not only looks good but is sew properly.

The best thing I did was take up quilting and then precision piecing.  I have a new outlook on putting articles of clothing together too.


----------



## woodkins

MMitchell29 said:


> WOW!!! Thanks Andrea, I really like the freshly picked website. I think i'll take my time and go through this one. One question though can I just use some cute fabric instead of an actually pillowcase?



Yes, most people use fabric rather than an actual pillowcase


----------



## Disneymom1218

MMitchell29 said:


> WOW!!! Thanks Andrea, I really like the freshly picked website. I think i'll take my time and go through this one. One question though can I just use some cute fabric instead of an actually pillowcase?



I am not Andrea but yes you can use some really cute material and not use a pillow case.
see:


----------



## Beka

Disneymom1218 said:


>



You made that with the inexpensive Brother machine?!  All mine does is gather dust!


----------



## MMitchell29

Josette don't tell me I mixed up the names again  They told me 40 was the new 30yr olds please tell me they didn't lie


----------



## VBAndrea

MMitchell29 said:


> WOW!!! Thanks Andrea, I really like the freshly picked website. I think i'll take my time and go through this one. One question though can I just use some cute fabric instead of an actually pillowcase?



Absolutely -- I think that's what most people actual do.  I see others have answered you as well.  And with using your own fabric you can also add a band of different fabric around the bottom for some variety.  

I pretty much started sewing a year ago and was going to start with a pillow case dress, but I never did.  I just dove into some other patterns from YCMT.  If you are interested in making pants or capris (or shorts) the Easy Fit Pants is a fabulous pattern that is very simple.  It might even be easier than doing a pillow case dress.


----------



## Disneymom1218

MMitchell29 said:


> Josette don't tell me I mixed up the names again  They told me 40 was the new 30yr olds please tell me they didn't lie



no you did not mix up the names again. LOL bless your heart.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Beka said:


> You made that with the inexpensive Brother machine?!  All mine does is gather dust!



LOL yes that was the first thing I had made with it. first applique and I did all of  it with no pattern. Just saw an outfit I liked and eyed it and cut the material and sewed. first time I had sat at a sewing machine since 9th grade home-economics.

I read Heather Sue's applique tutorial and went from there.


----------



## mommy2paisley

Disneymom1218 said:


> I am not Andrea but yes you can use some really cute material and not use a pillow case.
> see:



This is really cute!!!!!  I wish I could find fabric like that around here!


----------



## mommy2paisley

This is probably not the best place to post this question, but I figured SOMEONE on here would know!!!  Where can I find a yellow lei similar to what Lilo wears for my DD???????????????  And a red hibiscus hair clip?????


----------



## NiniMorris

mommy2paisley said:


> This is probably not the best place to post this question, but I figured SOMEONE on here would know!!!  Where can I find a yellow lei similar to what Lilo wears for my DD???????????????  And a red hibiscus hair clip?????



Have you tried Oriental Trading Company?  That is where we got all the stuff we used for my DD's 'luau' birthday party a few years ago...or if you have a Party City place, they might have them too!


Nini


----------



## HeatherSue

MMitchell29 said:


> Just curious do most of you ladies own Brother 60-stitch CS6000i Computerized Sewing Machine found at walmart for 147.54 ?  Would you considered this a good starter machine? Never sewn before but would like to give it a try and see where it goes.


That's the machine I have and I love it!  I've had it for almost 3 years and have had no problems.  I also have a Viking embroidery machine.  But, I don't like to sew on it.  



McDuck said:


> Thank you for the compliment, Teresa.  I am wearing this blouse for the photo; I think they coordinate nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom still has to make hers--a long sleeve tunic similar to my blouse in the same fabric but coral in color.


You look so pretty!  I love the shirt!  The little dress is adorable, too!



MMitchell29 said:


> Thank you for your support. Did you happen to take a sewing class? Also when you made the girls first dresses was it on a sewing machine? Trying to decide on taking a sewing class or play with it and see how it goes. The kids will be back in school Aug. 9 so i'll have a lot of time on my hands


I just wanted to chime in and say that you probably don't need a sewing class.  Most of us didn't take one- we just asked lots of questions and learned as we went.  



teresajoy said:


> Hi!!! Boy, it seems like I just saw you a few hours ago...


Weird, huh? 



ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks April and Teresa- you confirmed what I knew in my heart- it would have depleted our emergency fund quite a bit, but not completely- but since we're still paying down debt it would have still felt like borrowing; and I knew it wasn't right.  So we told them today we weren't going to get it.  I know someone will love it and give it a good home.  Hopeflly you won't mind that once a year or so I agonize over it again LOL.


  That was a hard decision.  But, it sounds like you made the right one.  Financial peace is better than any embroidery machine!



Caitsmama said:


> Hi everyone, i am not new to the DIS, but new to sewing! I have self taught myself recently, and just completed my first 2 tank tops (pattern from YCMT) for our upcoming long disney weekend (we leave Thurs!) thought i would share!
> 
> This one is mine - (i also have a matching purse!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for DD9 - did the XXS jr. size on the pattern, and we are staying at AKL, so DD picked this fabric.. I am also going to be doing a matching one for  her AG doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the quality of the pics, i took them on my iphone..
> 
> Hope to learn lots here - can't wait to do more tops for our Nov. Disney trip!!!


I love that you made one for yourself with a matching purse!!  These are great!  I hope you come back after your trip and keep sewing with us!


----------



## McDuck

teresajoy said:


> You guys are going to look so pretty! Will you share the picture here after you have it taken?



I sure will!  Hopefully my mom gets some free time to sew soon so we can make our appointment!  LOL




Caitsmama said:


> Hi everyone, i am not new to the DIS, but new to sewing! I have self taught myself recently, and just completed my first 2 tank tops (pattern from YCMT) for our upcoming long disney weekend (we leave Thurs!) thought i would share!
> 
> This one is mine - (i also have a matching purse!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for DD9 - did the XXS jr. size on the pattern, and we are staying at AKL, so DD picked this fabric.. I am also going to be doing a matching one for  her AG doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the quality of the pics, i took them on my iphone..
> 
> Hope to learn lots here - can't wait to do more tops for our Nov. Disney trip!!!



These are really great!



kdzbear said:


> I love all of the beautiful dresses that have been posted lately! Someday I will learn how to do ruffles!
> 
> I have made several pillowcase dresses and pillowcase tops lately, but I keep forgetting to have the girls stop long enough to take their photos. Tyler also has some new Cars shorts with pockets that he loves.
> 
> Here is Hayley building a UFO at Lowes in her new monkey dress. She is obsessed with monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then one of my husbands coworkers wanted a KU dress for her niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went to Hancock on Tuesday for their sale and I found this Nemo fabric on clearance and brought it home with no particular project in mind. Then I decided that it was perfect for an Epcot day so my friends children received new Epcot outfits. They loved them! They should be arriving in Orlando anytime now for their 5 day trip! She gave me permission to post this picture. She promises more photos when she returns and she is a disboards member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



These all came out adorable!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I am not Andrea but yes you can use some really cute material and not use a pillow case.
> see:



I love the colors and your Mickey applique is great!  I'm about to start practicing my first appliques.  



HeatherSue said:


> You look so pretty!  I love the shirt!  The little dress is adorable, too!



Thank you.


----------



## Stephres

I love all the pillowcase dresses and tops, they are so cute! I have been making a lot of easy fit pants lately, so here is one more pair...






Megan wanted a shirt with a picture of her new kitten on it and I am iron on challenged so Heather made it for me. I found this sleepy kitty fabric to go with it and she loves her new pjs!

I am currently in the process of changing her room from nursery to big girl (yes, the child is 8 years old!). I should probably be finished by the time she is a teenager. Anyway, she picked out these curtains that go with her comforter. I sewed black out fabric to the back in the hopes she will sleep in a litter later. It doesn't look totally blacked out, does it? 






I need to buy a pretty rod and get my not so handy husband to put it up.

I have one more urgent UFO and then I will almost be caught up! I ran into an old friend who asked if I was still scrapbooking. I told her I can only do one hobby at a time!


----------



## jessica52877

Stephres said:


> I love all the pillowcase dresses and tops, they are so cute! I have been making a lot of easy fit pants lately, so here is one more pair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan wanted a shirt with a picture of her new kitten on it and I am iron on challenged so Heather made it for me. I found this sleepy kitty fabric to go with it and she loves her new pjs!
> 
> I am currently in the process of changing her room from nursery to big girl (yes, the child is 8 years old!). I should probably be finished by the time she is a teenager. Anyway, she picked out these curtains that go with her comforter. I sewed black out fabric to the back in the hopes she will sleep in a litter later. It doesn't look totally blacked out, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy a pretty rod and get my not so handy husband to put it up.
> 
> I have one more urgent UFO and then I will almost be caught up! I ran into an old friend who asked if I was still scrapbooking. I told her I can only do one hobby at a time!



Love the new curtains and the kitty outfit. 

I just packed up all the toy story stuff in Dallas' room, well most of it. It was so sad, bad timing with the movie and all. He has so much in there though and he never plays with it. I figure he is probably growing too old to have a little tikes firetruck, mr mike and the like toys sitting around.


----------



## ireland_nicole

How funny- we did the same thing to DS's room last week!  We literally cleared out enough stuff to fill our mini van on a goodwill run.  But I was sad changing over the decor from cowboy to star wars- gosh, our babies sure do grow up fast, don't they?  I've been sewing stuff, but I keep forgetting to take pics; I'll try to get pics of the first day of school stuff by next week.

I love everything posted- Hi to all the newbies!  Glad to see ya


----------



## Beka

Disneymom1218 said:


> LOL yes that was the first thing I had made with it. first applique and I did all of  it with no pattern. Just saw an outfit I liked and eyed it and cut the material and sewed. first time I had sat at a sewing machine since 9th grade home-economics.
> 
> I read Heather Sue's applique tutorial and went from there.



Do you go slow?  I guess I need to pull it out & practice.  Where did you find the fabric?  Our area doesn't seem to have much available.


----------



## livndisney

ireland_nicole said:


> How funny- we did the same thing to DS's room last week!  We literally cleared out enough stuff to fill our mini van on a goodwill run.  But I was sad changing over the decor from cowboy to star wars- gosh, our babies sure do grow up fast, don't they?  I've been sewing stuff, but I keep forgetting to take pics; I'll try to get pics of the first day of school stuff by next week.
> 
> I love everything posted- Hi to all the newbies!  Glad to see ya



You are doing better than I am. I can't get Miss Pack Rat to give up ANYTHING. I may ship her off for the day with Miss Teresa the next time she is down here, JUST so I can get rid of some stuff in her room!lol


----------



## lovesdumbo

livndisney said:


> You are doing better than I am. I can't get Miss Pack Rat to give up ANYTHING. I may ship her off for the day with Miss Teresa the next time she is down here, JUST so I can get rid of some stuff in her room!lol



Did you see Toy Story 3?  My kids don't want to throw anything away now.


----------



## livndisney

lovesdumbo said:


> Did you see Toy Story 3?  My kids don't want to throw anything away now.



Yes, we saw it LOL. She was a pack rat way before though.(I wait until she is in the shower to throw little scraps of paper away LOL). I told her the other day we had to get rid of some things because she did not have room- she made room LOL


----------



## jenshell75

NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone ever shipped a package (dress) to Australia?  I have someone that wants me to make them a dress...but the shipping looks to be enormous...I got a quick quote on over a hundred dollars!  That can't be right...can it?
> 
> 
> Nini





mom2rtk said:


> Just be very careful and do NOT cave and go first class to save your customer money. I was back and forth on sending $200 worth of dresses to Australia. The customer begged for me to go first class so I did. WRONG choice and last time. FOUR MONTHS later I had my first chargeback through Paypal and I was defenseless. You MUST have a tracking number to be able to protect yourself.
> 
> And if her name is Leah, and she has a daughter named April..... don't do it under any circumstances. I believe she has done this more than once.






LOLLLLLL lucky my name is Jennifer and my daughters name is Calliope.  Nini, I agree please don't take any risks, I would feel terrible if anything happened to your beautiful dresses. I think postage is going to be shocking  so I think I will drag out my machine and start sewing.  I could always have you post them to WDW for me when the time is closer. Thanks anyway your creations are beautiful.


----------



## RMAMom

Hi everyone, I need to ask for a little advice.

My oldest DD would like a beach coverup and I am having a hard time finding a downloadable pattern. I have the Sisboom Meghan peasant and it's the style she wants however she would like it with a tank top style instead of the sleeves. I have spent most of yesterday and this morning searching the internet for tank top pattern that I could download. I'm not having any luck, I also checked the bookmarks to read about altering patterns etc so that I could try to make the megan peasant with the tank style. So my question to those of you who are more experienced then I is can I do this, and do you have any advice on how I should do this?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

RMAMom said:


> Hi everyone, I need to ask for a little advice.
> 
> My oldest DD would like a beach coverup and I am having a hard time finding a downloadable pattern. I have the Sisboom Meghan peasant and it's the style she wants however she would like it with a tank top style instead of the sleeves. I have spent most of yesterday and this morning searching the internet for tank top pattern that I could download. I'm not having any luck, I also checked the bookmarks to read about altering patterns etc so that I could try to make the megan peasant with the tank style. So my question to those of you who are more experienced then I is can I do this, and do you have any advice on how I should do this?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



A peasant top/dress pattern won't be able to be alterered into a tank style because the sleeve is part of the actual neckline...the sleeve doesn't originate from the shoulder.  I think you could use the Patricia tunic...there's one just like it in girls sizes, but I'm not sure of the name.  Instead of adding the sleeve you could easily bind the armhole opening with bias tape to finish the raw edge neatly.  Any pattern that has the front and back stitched together with a shoulder seam will work if the look of this tunic isn't what you're after.


----------



## mom2rtk

jenshell75 said:


> LOLLLLLL lucky my name is Jennifer and my daughters name is Calliope.  Nini, I agree please don't take any risks, I would feel terrible if anything happened to your beautiful dresses. I think postage is going to be shocking  so I think I will drag out my machine and start sewing.  I could always have you post them to WDW for me when the time is closer. Thanks anyway your creations are beautiful.



Sorry about that! I didn't know her customer hung out here! Nothing personal.  Can you tell I still have "issues" over the matter?  She got the last of one of my favorite Disney fabrics, and turns out she got it for free.......


----------



## NiniMorris

jenshell75 said:


> LOLLLLLL lucky my name is Jennifer and my daughters name is Calliope.  Nini, I agree please don't take any risks, I would feel terrible if anything happened to your beautiful dresses. I think postage is going to be shocking  so I think I will drag out my machine and start sewing.  I could always have you post them to WDW for me when the time is closer. Thanks anyway your creations are beautiful.



Well, I was able to find a bit cheaper shipping...but it is still a sticker shock.  My DIL ships over seas all the time at work,(she works for an import/export company and they let her ship her own stuff all the time) so she is going to check to see what her shipping charges would be.  So there is still hope!

And Mom2rtk...I had already gotten my chops busted by my dil about shipping with signature required!  LOL


Nini


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I was able to find a bit cheaper shipping...but it is still a sticker shock.  My DIL ships over seas all the time at work,(she works for an import/export company and they let her ship her own stuff all the time) so she is going to check to see what her shipping charges would be.  So there is still hope!
> 
> And Mom2rtk...I had already gotten my chops busted by my dil about shipping with signature required!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



I sure hope you can work something out! The sad part for me is that I knew better at the time. I just chose to do it for her because we had chatted a lot over email and become friendly. Unfortunately the experience changed the way I approach such matters. I have to keep everyone at arm's length and be suspicious.


----------



## clairemolly

I finally have some pictures to post!  We were having problems with our computer and ended up getting a new one.  I have a bunch more things I have to take pictures of, or have taken pictures and they are on my other camera.  
The first burp cloth I ever appliqued...for my first and only niece





Some burp cloths and a bib I embroidered for my sister...





My first Cathy dress...Claire's is the same but in hot pink.  They will wear these to my cousin's wedding the end of August.





My first t-shirt.  I had my MIL do the Big Sister shirts for the girls and show me how she does it so I could figure out what I was doing wrong.  I made this in under an hour from idea to leaving for the party for the daughter of a friend of mine...her name is Emily.





Molly's dress for Animal Kingdom in November.  I still need to finish the bottom edge, but am waiting until closer to the trip to make sure she doesn't have a growth spurt.  I want to just hem it, but may need to add a ruffle if she grows too much!













This is Heathersue's Daisy design.  Claire's will be similar but has a 5x7 Minnie with Cheetah print on the bodice and cheetah print straps.  Hopefully I'll get it done today so I can take pictures and post it.  I have it all cut out and the applique done, I just have to assemble it. 

I'm trying to get a bunch done in the next couple days, but am delivering our baby boy on Thursday, if not before then.  I need to clean this house, but am more interested in sewing than anything else!


----------



## HeatherSue

Stephres said:


> I love all the pillowcase dresses and tops, they are so cute! I have been making a lot of easy fit pants lately, so here is one more pair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan wanted a shirt with a picture of her new kitten on it and I am iron on challenged so Heather made it for me. I found this sleepy kitty fabric to go with it and she loves her new pjs!
> 
> I am currently in the process of changing her room from nursery to big girl (yes, the child is 8 years old!). I should probably be finished by the time she is a teenager. Anyway, she picked out these curtains that go with her comforter. I sewed black out fabric to the back in the hopes she will sleep in a litter later. It doesn't look totally blacked out, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy a pretty rod and get my not so handy husband to put it up.
> 
> I have one more urgent UFO and then I will almost be caught up! I ran into an old friend who asked if I was still scrapbooking. I told her I can only do one hobby at a time!


Aww...love Megan's new pajamas!  Very cool new curtains!  No, it doesn't look blacked out much. I  guess it would be much brighter without the blackout panel, though.  I'll bet you could hang up curtain rods yourself.  I used to do that stuff myself before Mr. Ultra Picky took over!  Also, if you're going to be hanging up pictures or anything, get some Monkey Hooks.  Those things are SOOO awesome!!! 



jessica52877 said:


> Love the new curtains and the kitty outfit.
> 
> I just packed up all the toy story stuff in Dallas' room, well most of it. It was so sad, bad timing with the movie and all. He has so much in there though and he never plays with it. I figure he is probably growing too old to have a little tikes firetruck, mr mike and the like toys sitting around.


 That is so sad!  



ireland_nicole said:


> How funny- we did the same thing to DS's room last week!  We literally cleared out enough stuff to fill our mini van on a goodwill run.  But I was sad changing over the decor from cowboy to star wars- gosh, our babies sure do grow up fast, don't they?  I've been sewing stuff, but I keep forgetting to take pics; I'll try to get pics of the first day of school stuff by next week.
> 
> I love everything posted- Hi to all the newbies!  Glad to see ya


Ugh!  I don't want to think about this!  lalalalalalalala- I can't hear you.  



livndisney said:


> You are doing better than I am. I can't get Miss Pack Rat to give up ANYTHING. I may ship her off for the day with Miss Teresa the next time she is down here, JUST so I can get rid of some stuff in her room!lol


  I'll send Tessa with her, too.  Tessa can't get rid of anything either! 



RMAMom said:


> Hi everyone, I need to ask for a little advice.
> 
> My oldest DD would like a beach coverup and I am having a hard time finding a downloadable pattern. I have the Sisboom Meghan peasant and it's the style she wants however she would like it with a tank top style instead of the sleeves. I have spent most of yesterday and this morning searching the internet for tank top pattern that I could download. I'm not having any luck, I also checked the bookmarks to read about altering patterns etc so that I could try to make the megan peasant with the tank style. So my question to those of you who are more experienced then I is can I do this, and do you have any advice on how I should do this?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I'd have to 2nd what you've already been told and say that you can't make a peasant top into a tank top.  The closest thing would be a pillowcase dress.  But, the Sophie tunic would be a great option, like she said.  




mom2rtk said:


> Sorry about that! I didn't know her customer hung out here! Nothing personal.  Can you tell I still have "issues" over the matter?  She got the last of one of my favorite Disney fabrics, and turns out she got it for free.......



UGH!  That really stinks!  I've been taken a few times with my  embroidery design sales, too.  But, I think your situation is worse because you actually have money into the items that you send.  Whereas, I just have my time.


----------



## HeatherSue

clairemolly said:


> I finally have some pictures to post!  We were having problems with our computer and ended up getting a new one.  I have a bunch more things I have to take pictures of, or have taken pictures and they are on my other camera.
> The first burp cloth I ever appliqued...for my first and only niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some burp cloths and a bib I embroidered for my sister...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Cathy dress...Claire's is the same but in hot pink.  They will wear these to my cousin's wedding the end of August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first t-shirt.  I had my MIL do the Big Sister shirts for the girls and show me how she does it so I could figure out what I was doing wrong.  I made this in under an hour from idea to leaving for the party for the daughter of a friend of mine...her name is Emily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly's dress for Animal Kingdom in November.  I still need to finish the bottom edge, but am waiting until closer to the trip to make sure she doesn't have a growth spurt.  I want to just hem it, but may need to add a ruffle if she grows too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Heathersue's Daisy design.  Claire's will be similar but has a 5x7 Minnie with Cheetah print on the bodice and cheetah print straps.  Hopefully I'll get it done today so I can take pictures and post it.  I have it all cut out and the applique done, I just have to assemble it.
> 
> I'm trying to get a bunch done in the next couple days, but am delivering our baby boy on Thursday, if not before then.  I need to clean this house, but am more interested in sewing than anything else!


So much cuteness!! I love the baby things!  The Cathy dress turned out really cute!  Tessa had me cut hers up and make a skirt out of it.  She decided she doesn't like to wear dresses anymore.    I love the wild Daisy dress!!  SO pretty!!


----------



## clairemolly

HeatherSue said:


> So much cuteness!! I love the baby things!  The Cathy dress turned out really cute!  Tessa had me cut hers up and make a skirt out of it.  She decided she doesn't like to wear dresses anymore.    I love the wild Daisy dress!!  SO pretty!!



Thanks!  When I post these on FB later I'll put the ones with your designs on your fan section.

Too funny about Tessa...I have the opposite problem with Claire...she throws a fit if I won't let her wear a dress.  Aren't 7 year olds fun?


----------



## SallyfromDE

mommy2paisley said:


> This is probably not the best place to post this question, but I figured SOMEONE on here would know!!!  Where can I find a yellow lei similar to what Lilo wears for my DD???????????????  And a red hibiscus hair clip?????



Do an internet search, and you should come up with some great places in Hawaii. I ordered a few things from one of them, and had it in a few days. 



RMAMom said:


> Hi everyone, I need to ask for a little advice.
> 
> My oldest DD would like a beach coverup and I am having a hard time finding a downloadable pattern. I have the Sisboom Meghan peasant and it's the style she wants however she would like it with a tank top style instead of the sleeves. I have spent most of yesterday and this morning searching the internet for tank top pattern that I could download. I'm not having any luck, I also checked the bookmarks to read about altering patterns etc so that I could try to make the megan peasant with the tank style. So my question to those of you who are more experienced then I is can I do this, and do you have any advice on how I should do this?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Here is my thought, cut the cap sleeve down to an inch or so. Sew down the outside of the "cap" sleeve.  For under the arm, use bias tape. It would be elastic, but it's still tank style. I think it might work. 



Stephres said:


> I am currently in the process of changing her room from nursery to big girl (yes, the child is 8 years old!). I should probably be finished by the time she is a teenager. Anyway, she picked out these curtains that go with her comforter. I sewed black out fabric to the back in the hopes she will sleep in a litter later. It doesn't look totally blacked out, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy a pretty rod and get my not so handy husband to put it up.



Maybe you could try a room darking blind. They work for me. Kirsta can sleep through anything. Since we'll have to be moving sometime, Kirsta's been thinking of her room. She's 9, but she wants to do it in fairies. She's also a little into Unicorns. But then, she had a canopy bed, and she wants to be colored sheers on the ends, to make it look sort of arabian. Or she wants to use this plastic sheet thing I bought a few years ago for her birthday party. It's a Princess Castle, and she saw a small chandeler at Home Depot she'd love. The sheers would work with that. Well, with this housig market, I think she has plenty of time to change her mind a hundred times.


----------



## SallyfromDE

livndisney said:


> You are doing better than I am. I can't get Miss Pack Rat to give up ANYTHING. I may ship her off for the day with Miss Teresa the next time she is down here, JUST so I can get rid of some stuff in her room!lol



I think Kirsta is the worst. She takes after my Mother!! Mom kept everything. I've been trying to get Kirsta to give up some stuff to charity. There is this little doll stroller the reaches her knees, and she won't give that up. If I did it when she wasn't looking, she'd notice. I've had her ask for a doll we got rid of 2 years ago!! I wish her memory stunk.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Beka said:


> Do you go slow?  I guess I need to pull it out & practice.  Where did you find the fabric?  Our area doesn't seem to have much available.



The fabric I found at Hancock fabrics. It is the only fabric store here. It was in the clearance bin. I should have bought both bolts of it but I didn't.


----------



## MMitchell29

WOW!!! Jen everything looks beautiful  Do you have an embroidery machine as well? I just LOVE the dress your DD is wearing to Animal Kingdom I think I want to attempt to make something similar. I hope it wasn't too difficult. I can't wait to my sewing machine arrive


----------



## clairemolly

MMitchell29 said:


> WOW!!! Jen everything looks beautiful  Do you have an embroidery machine as well? I just LOVE the dress your DD is wearing to Animal Kingdom I think I want to attempt to make something similar. I hope it wasn't too difficult. I can't wait to my sewing machine arrive



Thanks!  I just bought an embroidery machine in June, so I am still very new at it.  The Animal Kingdom wasn't hard, just time consuming.  A lot of pieces to cut and sew together...but I love the way it looks!  I almost made it a stripwork instead of a patchwork...either way would be cute!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone ever shipped a package (dress) to Australia?  I have someone that wants me to make them a dress...but the shipping looks to be enormous...I got a quick quote on over a hundred dollars!  That can't be right...can it?
> 
> 
> Nini



I haven't ever shipped a dress, but I've shipped tee shirts that probably ended up weighing the same as a children's dress.  It's been for tie dye orders off Etsy and I've never had problems shipping first class.  It's all been to the same woman though, so I guess I've been lucky.  I think it's ranged from about $8 to $15 depending on weight.  I think there is a Priority Mail flat rate option for about $30 though, so I guess if you have to have a tracking number that would be the way to go.



kdzbear said:


> I love all of the beautiful dresses that have been posted lately! Someday I will learn how to do ruffles!
> 
> I have made several pillowcase dresses and pillowcase tops lately, but I keep forgetting to have the girls stop long enough to take their photos. Tyler also has some new Cars shorts with pockets that he loves.
> 
> Here is Hayley building a UFO at Lowes in her new monkey dress. She is obsessed with monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then one of my husbands coworkers wanted a KU dress for her niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went to Hancock on Tuesday for their sale and I found this Nemo fabric on clearance and brought it home with no particular project in mind. Then I decided that it was perfect for an Epcot day so my friends children received new Epcot outfits. They loved them! They should be arriving in Orlando anytime now for their 5 day trip! She gave me permission to post this picture. She promises more photos when she returns and she is a disboards member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Such a CUTE little girl you have!!  Ruffles aren't as hard as they look, they are just time consuming is all.  I love the Nemo outfits you made as well, I'm gonna have to put that in my CASE file! 



Disneymom1218 said:


> I am not Andrea but yes you can use some really cute material and not use a pillow case.
> see:



CUTE!!



clairemolly said:


> I finally have some pictures to post!  We were having problems with our computer and ended up getting a new one.  I have a bunch more things I have to take pictures of, or have taken pictures and they are on my other camera.
> The first burp cloth I ever appliqued...for my first and only niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some burp cloths and a bib I embroidered for my sister...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Cathy dress...Claire's is the same but in hot pink.  They will wear these to my cousin's wedding the end of August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first t-shirt.  I had my MIL do the Big Sister shirts for the girls and show me how she does it so I could figure out what I was doing wrong.  I made this in under an hour from idea to leaving for the party for the daughter of a friend of mine...her name is Emily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly's dress for Animal Kingdom in November.  I still need to finish the bottom edge, but am waiting until closer to the trip to make sure she doesn't have a growth spurt.  I want to just hem it, but may need to add a ruffle if she grows too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Heathersue's Daisy design.  Claire's will be similar but has a 5x7 Minnie with Cheetah print on the bodice and cheetah print straps.  Hopefully I'll get it done today so I can take pictures and post it.  I have it all cut out and the applique done, I just have to assemble it.
> 
> I'm trying to get a bunch done in the next couple days, but am delivering our baby boy on Thursday, if not before then.  I need to clean this house, but am more interested in sewing than anything else!



Love all the creations!!  Job well done!!  On a scale from 1-10 10 being the most difficult, how difficult would you say the Cathy dress is to sew?


----------



## clairemolly

Diz-Mommy said:


> Love all the creations!!  Job well done!!  On a scale from 1-10 10 being the most difficult, how difficult would you say the Cathy dress is to sew?



I would say maybe a 4 or 5 the first time, just because it took me a minute to figure out the bias tape for the casing thing.  That was on Claire's...it was much quicker with Molly's...maybe about a 2 or 3.  Once I did it once I could do it the 2nd time without the directions.


----------



## MMitchell29

Sorry ladies don't mean to be a pain in the rear with all my questions and all and I truly appreciate everyone response. I really do   One quick questions and the rest of the day i'll read and watch all the cute pictures. 

 I see that there are embroidery machines for a couple hundred dollars and then there are some for thousands of dollars. Now that is a hugh gap, what gives?


----------



## aksunshine

My scrapbooking event for the Make-A-Wish Foundation was yesterday! It was a very nice event! Not as big as I hoped, but I think it will be bigger next year! I don't know how much was made yet. Anyway, I made Gabriel an outfit just for it! Here is a link to it. I made a hat, too, but I didn't get a photo of it on him. A friend did, hopefully I get it from her soon!

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?g...75&aid=-1&oid=240114243175&id=100000060367217


----------



## aksunshine

MMitchell29- I am not an expert, so others will be able to answer better. Some machines just do more and are capable of far more than others. Of course, you pay a bit more for a name, too, but usually for a good reason. I have a Husky Platinum 955E. I get SO frustrated, because I am teaching myself to use it, it's getting easier. I got it gently used. It has a large hoop (240x150), but is capable of larger and smaller hoops. It has cards with designs, but I also have a blank card and a Reader/Writer so I can get new designs of the computer. I sorta wish it plugged directly into the computer, but I gotta REALLY good deal! So I would look at hoop size availability and if you can add designs. Check some reviews and have fun!!


----------



## livndisney

Cathy pattern question

I am thinking of buying this pattern but wanted to know if the neck is shirred or elastic? And I have the same question of the Marlo top for adults. It looks like elastic but I want to make sure.


----------



## clairemolly

livndisney said:


> Cathy pattern question
> 
> I am thinking of buying this pattern but wanted to know if the neck is shirred or elastic? And I have the same question of the Marlo top for adults. It looks like elastic but I want to make sure.



It is elastic...you make a casing with bias tape for the elastic to feed through.  Once I figured it out on the first one, it was easy!


----------



## birdie757

aksunshine said:


> My scrapbooking event for the Make-A-Wish Foundation was yesterday! It was a very nice event! Not as big as I hoped, but I think it will be bigger next year! I don't know how much was made yet. Anyway, I made Gabriel an outfit just for it! Here is a link to it. I made a hat, too, but I didn't get a photo of it on him. A friend did, hopefully I get it from her soon!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?g...75&aid=-1&oid=240114243175&id=100000060367217


I hope the event was a success.  The new Old National Bank building looks nice.  I have never been in it before.  I will be in Eville on Tues for a week so I might have to check it out.  Gabriel's outfit was really cute.  I can't believe how big he is already.  Time is flying.


----------



## ncmomof2

I finished my older daughter's AK dress.  Boy am I glad!  Everything that could go wrong, did   I think it took twice as long as it needed to take.  But it is finished now!






Here is the twirl factor.  I wish the sun had not messed up the picture!


----------



## Jaylin

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my older daughter's AK dress.  Boy am I glad!  Everything that could go wrong, did   I think it took twice as long as it needed to take.  But it is finished now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor.  I wish the sun had not messed up the picture!




Well, you'd never know it was a problem!  I LOVE this!  What is the middle between the bodice and skirt, it kinda looks rouched?

Well we're leaving in 16days and I'm officially in overtime mode.  We're there for 11days and I'm making a day & night outfit for each day.  My DD 3 is getting the hand me downs from her sister from 2yrs ago, but I still have DD5 and DS7 to sew for.  That's alot of outfits.  I've ended up doing almost all of DS shirts, he's just easier, no decision to make.  With the girls stuff, there's too my to decide: dress, skirt, tank, shorts....I'm terrible at making decisions.  

And I've got this terrible feeling that once I'm "done" it's going to bug me that the 2 girls aren't going to have matching outfits.  But I bought (i wasn't sewing 2yrs ago!) sooo many great outfits for our last trip, it would be crazy not to use them again (I've just gotta keep telling myself this!!!!)  

I'll be sure to post some pics soon...


----------



## ellenbenny

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my older daughter's AK dress.  Boy am I glad!  Everything that could go wrong, did   I think it took twice as long as it needed to take.  But it is finished now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor.  I wish the sun had not messed up the picture!



So beautiful, I love it!!


----------



## jas0202

Question for those of you who have done or are doing customs with Anastasia and Drizella...

On a whim, I quick decided to use the coupon code at YCMT and bought a bundle pack of Carla's Portrait Peasant, Stripwork Jumper, and Easy Fit Pants.  My fabric budget is so far over drawn, but I decided that it would be "easy" to make a peasant short sleeve elongated top with a ruffle, and ruffle capris in the colors of the stepsisters.

I will do the bodice and the main parts of the pants in one color, then contrasting sleeves and ruffles on the bottom of the top and easy fits.

Driz will be fairly easy, I think, as she's just a teal and a lime color, right?  I am having color troubles for Ana's fabric...a lot of places show just pink and purple, but then others show a bright pink and a wine color.

So...VETERANS!!!  We are eating at 1900PF and I want their clothes to be obviously stepsister inspired to get some attention from Driz and Ana!    so, looking for what would be the most "authentic" color-wise.  For Ana...Pink and purple, pink and wine?  Help!


----------



## clairemolly

jas0202 said:


> Question for those of you who have done or are doing customs with Anastasia and Drizella...
> 
> On a whim, I quick decided to use the coupon code at YCMT and bought a bundle pack of Carla's Portrait Peasant, Stripwork Jumper, and Easy Fit Pants.  My fabric budget is so far over drawn, but I decided that it would be "easy" to make a peasant short sleeve elongated top with a ruffle, and ruffle capris in the colors of the stepsisters.
> 
> I will do the bodice and the main parts of the pants in one color, then contrasting sleeves and ruffles on the bottom of the top and easy fits.
> 
> Driz will be fairly easy, I think, as she's just a teal and a lime color, right?  I am having color troubles for Ana's fabric...a lot of places show just pink and purple, but then others show a bright pink and a wine color.
> 
> So...VETERANS!!!  We are eating at 1900PF and I want their clothes to be obviously stepsister inspired to get some attention from Driz and Ana!    so, looking for what would be the most "authentic" color-wise.  For Ana...Pink and purple, pink and wine?  Help!



Here is a picture of her dress at 1900...it was more of a wine color with hot pink.


----------



## mom2rtk

jas0202 said:


> Question for those of you who have done or are doing customs with Anastasia and Drizella...
> 
> On a whim, I quick decided to use the coupon code at YCMT and bought a bundle pack of Carla's Portrait Peasant, Stripwork Jumper, and Easy Fit Pants.  My fabric budget is so far over drawn, but I decided that it would be "easy" to make a peasant short sleeve elongated top with a ruffle, and ruffle capris in the colors of the stepsisters.
> 
> I will do the bodice and the main parts of the pants in one color, then contrasting sleeves and ruffles on the bottom of the top and easy fits.
> 
> Driz will be fairly easy, I think, as she's just a teal and a lime color, right?  I am having color troubles for Ana's fabric...a lot of places show just pink and purple, but then others show a bright pink and a wine color.
> 
> So...VETERANS!!!  We are eating at 1900PF and I want their clothes to be obviously stepsister inspired to get some attention from Driz and Ana!    so, looking for what would be the most "authentic" color-wise.  For Ana...Pink and purple, pink and wine?  Help!



Anastasia actually has 3 shades, but I've never been able to put together 3 shades from the same line that I was happy with. I went with wine for and fuschia (sp??).

You're in for a lot of fun! My daughter was Anastasia on one trip, Lady T on our last trip, and will be Drizella this December.


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Love Love Love all the outfits on here lately!!!  

I gave in and ordered a bunch of patterns from YCMT with the coupon that was posted.  I went to print one out earlier, and my printer won't work  If everything goes well, my hubby will finally be home Wednesday night,  so I can wait until then to get it fixed.  I do have two questions though - which of CarlaC's patterns are the easiest to start with, other than the pants, and how do you go about redeeming the points?  I placed a second order in hopes to use the points, but I didn't see where it gave me that option.  Thanks!

Oh - and I told my hubby that shopping for patterns and fabric is my therapy, so he should find a different job  

~ Shannon


----------



## jas0202

clairemolly said:


> Here is a picture of her dress at 1900...it was more of a wine color with hot pink.





mom2rtk said:


> Anastasia actually has 3 shades, but I've never been able to put together 3 shades from the same line that I was happy with. I went with wine for and fuschia (sp??).
> 
> You're in for a lot of fun! My daughter was Anastasia on one trip, Lady T on our last trip, and will be Drizella this December.



Thanks ladies!  I think that after seeing pics from the both of you that I should re-think things a little...I will for sure do the wine and fuschia for Ana.

Here's my current dilemma...I was going to do the bodice one color, then the sleeves and ruffle a different color on the top.  Looking at the pics, their peplums are the same color as their bodice, so maybe I should make the ruffles the same color as the bodice.  Then have the pants the same color as the contrast sleeves (rather than the bodice like I had thought) because int he pics, their big skirt matches their sleeves.  Would it look alright though to have the bodice and ruffle the same color, or would I lose the ruffle and have it not show well?

Jeez...I am an overthinker...


----------



## SUZI

clairemolly said:


> /DSC_8228.jpg[/IMG]





ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the twirl factor.  I wish the sun had not messed up the picture!



i LOVE these dresses.   And that twirl is just awesome!


----------



## GoofyG

Jaylin said:


> Well, you'd never know it was a problem!  I LOVE this!  What is the middle between the bodice and skirt, it kinda looks rouched?
> 
> Well we're leaving in 16days and I'm officially in overtime mode.  We're there for 11days and I'm making a day & night outfit for each day.  My DD 3 is getting the hand me downs from her sister from 2yrs ago, but I still have DD5 and DS7 to sew for.  That's alot of outfits.  I've ended up doing almost all of DS shirts, he's just easier, no decision to make.  With the girls stuff, there's too my to decide: dress, skirt, tank, shorts....I'm terrible at making decisions.
> 
> And I've got this terrible feeling that once I'm "done" it's going to bug me that the 2 girls aren't going to have matching outfits.  But I bought (i wasn't sewing 2yrs ago!) sooo many great outfits for our last trip, it would be crazy not to use them again (I've just gotta keep telling myself this!!!!)
> 
> I'll be sure to post some pics soon...



I didn't want my girls matching this trip.  My oldest was getting older and I didn't want it to baby looking.  Plus they are just different body builds.  I did have cordinating outfits.  Like they both wore tinkerbell, just different prints and dresses.  Along with the Mickey theme and Toy Story!

Good luck, cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## ncmomof2

Jaylin said:


> Well, you'd never know it was a problem!  I LOVE this!  What is the middle between the bodice and skirt, it kinda looks rouched?
> 
> Well we're leaving in 16days and I'm officially in overtime mode.  We're there for 11days and I'm making a day & night outfit for each day.  My DD 3 is getting the hand me downs from her sister from 2yrs ago, but I still have DD5 and DS7 to sew for.  That's alot of outfits.  I've ended up doing almost all of DS shirts, he's just easier, no decision to make.  With the girls stuff, there's too my to decide: dress, skirt, tank, shorts....I'm terrible at making decisions.
> 
> And I've got this terrible feeling that once I'm "done" it's going to bug me that the 2 girls aren't going to have matching outfits.  But I bought (i wasn't sewing 2yrs ago!) sooo many great outfits for our last trip, it would be crazy not to use them again (I've just gotta keep telling myself this!!!!)
> 
> I'll be sure to post some pics soon...




It is rounched.  I just wanted something extra there.  I had a problem with a buttonhole so I had to redo the bodice once, I had to redo the rounch b/c I did it too high the first time, and I had several battles with my serger!

Good luck with all your sewing.  I am making 14 dresses and 36 shirts (embroidered).  I have 3 dresses completed (maybe 5 if I decide to use a Toy Story dress I made for the movie) and 10 shirts.  We don't leave until the end of Sept but school starts in 3 weeks and I homeschool.  So my free time lessons when school starts!


----------



## GoofyG

Just got back from Disney World!!!
I'm soooooooooo glad we did the Stroller as a Wheelchair. That was a BIG life saver. She sat in it till it was time to get on the rides. We also got the GAC, which was helpfull too, but the stroller was the best. 
We did have a meltdown in line to see Woody and Buzz, I had to go back out with her, they let us in the back door when ever our group got up to them. 

Thanks for all the info, I wish we ahd known about this along time ago. All well, we know now, and now know what to do!!!!!

I did Stroller as a wheelchair for both kiddos. They also gave me a GAC and just put it in my name, since it was for both kiddos. 

My mom has the camera so she will need to post pics.  I will say it was HOTTTTTTTTTT, so ignore all of the glistening!!!!

On a sad note, baby boy started running a fever last night on our way home.  So now I maybe visiting a Dr tomorrow.  Back to reality!!!!


----------



## mom2OandE

clairemolly said:


> I finally have some pictures to post!  We were having problems with our computer and ended up getting a new one.  I have a bunch more things I have to take pictures of, or have taken pictures and they are on my other camera.
> The first burp cloth I ever appliqued...for my first and only niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some burp cloths and a bib I embroidered for my sister...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Cathy dress...Claire's is the same but in hot pink.  They will wear these to my cousin's wedding the end of August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first t-shirt.  I had my MIL do the Big Sister shirts for the girls and show me how she does it so I could figure out what I was doing wrong.  I made this in under an hour from idea to leaving for the party for the daughter of a friend of mine...her name is Emily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly's dress for Animal Kingdom in November.  I still need to finish the bottom edge, but am waiting until closer to the trip to make sure she doesn't have a growth spurt.  I want to just hem it, but may need to add a ruffle if she grows too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Heathersue's Daisy design.  Claire's will be similar but has a 5x7 Minnie with Cheetah print on the bodice and cheetah print straps.  Hopefully I'll get it done today so I can take pictures and post it.  I have it all cut out and the applique done, I just have to assemble it.
> 
> I'm trying to get a bunch done in the next couple days, but am delivering our baby boy on Thursday, if not before then.  I need to clean this house, but am more interested in sewing than anything else!



Wow!  I love the AK dress!  That is gorgeous.  Nothing like a twirl to please a little girl!


----------



## mom2OandE

ellenbenny said:


> So beautiful, I love it!!



Gorgeous!  I love all the layers!


----------



## Stephres

ncmomof2 said:


>



Your daughter is so beautiful, I look forward to seeing her and that is quite the twirl! Great job!



clairemolly said:


>



Another beautiful little girl, makes me wish mine was little again. That is a cute dress, came out great!


----------



## Cibahwewah

I want to make a precious dress long-sleeved.  When I elongate the sleeve piece, should I just make a rectangle or taper it down?  I planned on making the length of the sleeve the length of her arm from shoulder to wrist plus seam allowances. Am I missing any obvious concept?  Like elbow room?  I had already thought about that the sleeve cuff needs to be wide enough to get her hand through so I don't have to add buttons, etc.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my older daughter's AK dress.  Boy am I glad!  Everything that could go wrong, did   I think it took twice as long as it needed to take.  But it is finished now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor.  I wish the sun had not messed up the picture!



Love all of those AK dresses!!!!  Great work!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

For fun I did matching headbands for my DD and I






I took the freebie bags my mom got at a conference and turned them into beach bags for the kids.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

clairemolly said:


> I finally have some pictures to post!  We were having problems with our computer and ended up getting a new one.  I have a bunch more things I have to take pictures of, or have taken pictures and they are on my other camera.
> The first burp cloth I ever appliqued...for my first and only niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some burp cloths and a bib I embroidered for my sister...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Cathy dress...Claire's is the same but in hot pink.  They will wear these to my cousin's wedding the end of August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first t-shirt.  I had my MIL do the Big Sister shirts for the girls and show me how she does it so I could figure out what I was doing wrong.  I made this in under an hour from idea to leaving for the party for the daughter of a friend of mine...her name is Emily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly's dress for Animal Kingdom in November.  I still need to finish the bottom edge, but am waiting until closer to the trip to make sure she doesn't have a growth spurt.  I want to just hem it, but may need to add a ruffle if she grows too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Heathersue's Daisy design.  Claire's will be similar but has a 5x7 Minnie with Cheetah print on the bodice and cheetah print straps.  Hopefully I'll get it done today so I can take pictures and post it.  I have it all cut out and the applique done, I just have to assemble it.
> 
> I'm trying to get a bunch done in the next couple days, but am delivering our baby boy on Thursday, if not before then.  I need to clean this house, but am more interested in sewing than anything else!



So cute and so smart not to hem it yet!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

clairemolly said:


> I'm trying to get a bunch done in the next couple days, but am delivering our baby boy on Thursday, if not before then.  I need to clean this house, but am more interested in sewing than anything else!



Love all the outfits & baby things.

You can sew right up to the hospital.  You are nesting........making your nest out of fabric.  lol

Congratulations!


----------



## masonite

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my older daughter's AK dress.  Boy am I glad!  Everything that could go wrong, did   I think it took twice as long as it needed to take.  But it is finished now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor.  I wish the sun had not messed up the picture!



So cute! What pattern are you ladies using for these patchwork twirl dresses??


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ncmomof2 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> clairemolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of her dress at 1900...it was more of a wine color with hot pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairemolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly's dress for Animal Kingdom in November.  I still need to finish the bottom edge, but am waiting until closer to the trip to make sure she doesn't have a growth spurt.  I want to just hem it, but may need to add a ruffle if she grows too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Such cute stuff posted lately!  I have been in lurker mode.  I have put in so much OT over the last couple of weeks that our trip should be completely paid for!
> 
> I am loving both of those AK dresses!  I was going to just do a Vida for Alexa in typical "safari" colors but now I am re-thinking that.  The good thing is I haven't actually started any projects for our trip yet so I can change my mind.
> 
> I need to come up with something for 1900 Park Faire too.  I am sure I will do something with the stepsisters, just not sure what yet.
> 
> I am also feeling guilty because we are doing an awful lot of Princess stuff on our trip (CRT, Akershus and 1900 Park Faire).  We may have to have dinner at T-Rex so Connor doesn't feel too left out.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## clairemolly

masonite said:


> So cute! What pattern are you ladies using for these patchwork twirl dresses??



I used the Simply Sweet Halter Style bodice and a modified version of the patchwork twirl skirt.  I got the instructions from jham for the way she does hers because I like that all the seams line up.

I used squares for the top row, then doubled the width for the 2nd row, then doubled again for the 3rd row.  On Molly's, the measurements are 4x4, 4x8 and 4x16 (on a size 2 bodice)  I used 5 fabrics and 2 of each fabric per row.  Then stitched it each row together.  I then started with the bottom row, ruffled and attached to the row above.  Repeated with the middle row, then repeated with the top row and added to the bodice.


----------



## babynala

I admit it, I have been in lurker mode too.  We have had a busy summer visiting family so there has not been much time for sewing but I have been LOVING all your creations.  Everyone has been busy making some great things - and the models have been super cute.  Hopefully I can keep up from here and actually make a few things - not just buying fabric and patterns using all the coupon codes you guys have been posting!


----------



## ncmomof2

masonite said:


> So cute! What pattern are you ladies using for these patchwork twirl dresses??



I used CarlaC's stripwork boddice and then I double.  So if the bodice is 25in around, I do the first tier 50, 2nd 100 and 3rd 200.  So with 5X5 blocks, there would be 10 on the first, 20 on the second, and 40 on the 3rd.  I don't use patterns when I can help it, I am too impatient for them!  I can't live without Carla's peasant or pants though!


----------



## clairemolly

ncmomof2 said:


> I used CarlaC's stripwork boddice and then I double.  So if the bodice is 25in around, I do the first tier 50, 2nd 100 and 3rd 200.  So with 5X5 blocks, there would be 10 on the first, 20 on the second, and 40 on the 3rd.  I don't use patterns when I can help it, I am too impatient for them!  I can't live without Carla's peasant or pants though!



Did you have to lengthen the bodice at all?  That's why I used the Simply Sweet...so I had enough room to applique, but I have another one I want to make for a different day and would love to have it be a little different from a pattern standpoint.


----------



## ncmomof2

clairemolly said:


> Did you have to lengthen the bodice at all?  That's why I used the Simply Sweet...so I had enough room to applique, but I have another one I want to make for a different day and would love to have it be a little different from a pattern standpoint.



I guess I should have said that I only used the top part of the bodice pattern.  I make the lenght go with what every I am doing.


----------



## HeatherSue

clairemolly said:


> Thanks!  When I post these on FB later I'll put the ones with your designs on your fan section.
> 
> Too funny about Tessa...I have the opposite problem with Claire...she throws a fit if I won't let her wear a dress.  Aren't 7 year olds fun?


I'd love it if you posted pictures on my fan page!
Tessa was really hesitant to tell me she didn't like that dress. But, I told her I wouldn't be upset if she told me why she never wants to wear it.  So, she admitted that she didn't like the ruffle on the top and that she'd like it better as a skirt. Then, she told me she doesn't really like dresses anymore.  Hopefully she'll change her mind!  I love her in dresses!  



MMitchell29 said:


> Sorry ladies don't mean to be a pain in the rear with all my questions and all and I truly appreciate everyone response. I really do   One quick questions and the rest of the day i'll read and watch all the cute pictures.
> 
> I see that there are embroidery machines for a couple hundred dollars and then there are some for thousands of dollars. Now that is a hugh gap, what gives?


We don't mind questions!!  That's what we're here for!  The main reason for the big price gap is the size of the embroidery area.  Most inexpensive machines only come with a 4x4 hoop.  Most of the more expensive machines come with a 5x7 or larger hoop.  My sister has the inexpensive Disney Brother that has a 4x4 hoop and it works well for her most of the time.  She wishes she could do larger appliques, though.  I have a Viking Designer 1 (older machine, but it works great) that has a 4x4, 6x10, and a 6x14 hoop.  I never use the 6x14 because it's too tall and skinny. But, I use the 6x10 all the time.  There are also differences in performance in the different brands.  My Viking works beautifully.  But, I've had lots of people tell me they have problems with their Singer Futuras.  Brothers are usually pretty dependable, too.  

*Alicia:*  I lost your quote, but I wanted to tell you that I love the Make-A-Wish outfit!  Too cute!



livndisney said:


> Cathy pattern question
> 
> I am thinking of buying this pattern but wanted to know if the neck is shirred or elastic? And I have the same question of the Marlo top for adults. It looks like elastic but I want to make sure.


I was going to answer you, but it looks like someone already did.  So, I'll just say 



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my older daughter's AK dress.  Boy am I glad!  Everything that could go wrong, did   I think it took twice as long as it needed to take.  But it is finished now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor.  I wish the sun had not messed up the picture!


I love this dress!! That is some twirl!! She looks gorgeous!



clairemolly said:


> Here is a picture of her dress at 1900...it was more of a wine color with hot pink.


I just had to say how adorable she looks in this picture!



hudsonsinaf said:


> Love Love Love all the outfits on here lately!!!
> 
> I gave in and ordered a bunch of patterns from YCMT with the coupon that was posted.  I went to print one out earlier, and my printer won't work  If everything goes well, my hubby will finally be home Wednesday night, so I can wait until then to get it fixed.  I do have two questions though - which of CarlaC's patterns are the easiest to start with, other than the pants, and how do you go about redeeming the points?  I placed a second order in hopes to use the points, but I didn't see where it gave me that option.  Thanks!
> 
> Oh - and I told my hubby that shopping for patterns and fabric is my therapy, so he should find a different job
> 
> ~ Shannon


I would say that the portrait peasant is the easiest pattern after the easy fits.  Then, the simply sweet.  I'm not sure about the points because I've never redeemed any.  



jas0202 said:


> Thanks ladies!  I think that after seeing pics from the both of you that I should re-think things a little...I will for sure do the wine and fuschia for Ana.
> 
> Here's my current dilemma...I was going to do the bodice one color, then the sleeves and ruffle a different color on the top.  Looking at the pics, their peplums are the same color as their bodice, so maybe I should make the ruffles the same color as the bodice.  Then have the pants the same color as the contrast sleeves (rather than the bodice like I had thought) because int he pics, their big skirt matches their sleeves.  Would it look alright though to have the bodice and ruffle the same color, or would I lose the ruffle and have it not show well?
> 
> Jeez...I am an overthinker...


I'd do the ruffles in a contrasting color, just to make them more noticeable.  I wouldn't go for an exact replica since you're making a pants outfit.  I'm sure they'll know who your girls are dressed as!  Hopefully my sister will come along and post the video of my nieces at 1900 Park Fare.  They were dressed as Anastasia and Drizella and the reaction was priceless!



GoofyG said:


> I didn't want my girls matching this trip.  My oldest was getting older and I didn't want it to baby looking.  Plus they are just different body builds.  I did have cordinating outfits.  Like they both wore tinkerbell, just different prints and dresses.  Along with the Mickey theme and Toy Story!
> 
> Good luck, cant wait to see pictures!


I love that you think of her as older when she's 6!  She's still so young! Does she think matching is babyish, though?  I still try to dress Tessa and Sawyer in coordinating outfits when at Disney! I'll do it as long as they let me.  



Cibahwewah said:


> I want to make a precious dress long-sleeved.  When I elongate the sleeve piece, should I just make a rectangle or taper it down?  I planned on making the length of the sleeve the length of her arm from shoulder to wrist plus seam allowances. Am I missing any obvious concept?  Like elbow room?  I had already thought about that the sleeve cuff needs to be wide enough to get her hand through so I don't have to add buttons, etc.


I can't help you on this because I haven't made it long sleeved.  I would think you could just make it a rectangle.  It depends on the look you're going for, though.  I'm not sure about the elbow room or anything.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> For fun I did matching headbands for my DD and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the freebie bags my mom got at a conference and turned them into beach bags for the kids.



I love the matching headbands!  You two are so cute!  The bags are great, too.  What a great idea!


----------



## aksunshine

Here is Gabriel in the Make-A-Wish outfit on Saturday!


----------



## billwendy

aksunshine said:


> Here is Gabriel in the Make-A-Wish outfit on Saturday!



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## masonite

clairemolly said:


> I used the Simply Sweet Halter Style bodice and a modified version of the patchwork twirl skirt.  I got the instructions from jham for the way she does hers because I like that all the seams line up.
> 
> I used squares for the top row, then doubled the width for the 2nd row, then doubled again for the 3rd row.  On Molly's, the measurements are 4x4, 4x8 and 4x16 (on a size 2 bodice)  I used 5 fabrics and 2 of each fabric per row.  Then stitched it each row together.  I then started with the bottom row, ruffled and attached to the row above.  Repeated with the middle row, then repeated with the top row and added to the bodice.





ncmomof2 said:


> I used CarlaC's stripwork boddice and then I double.  So if the bodice is 25in around, I do the first tier 50, 2nd 100 and 3rd 200.  So with 5X5 blocks, there would be 10 on the first, 20 on the second, and 40 on the 3rd.  I don't use patterns when I can help it, I am too impatient for them!  I can't live without Carla's peasant or pants though!



Thank you for your responses!!! 

That gives me somewhere to start from!!


----------



## NiniMorris

aksunshine said:


> Here is Gabriel in the Make-A-Wish outfit on Saturday!



Wait a minute....wasn't he just born....like a WEEK ago????


If these kids don't stop growing, my grey hair is going to catch up with me!




Nini


----------



## clairemolly

ncmomof2 said:


> I guess I should have said that I only used the top part of the bodice pattern.  I make the lenght go with what every I am doing.



Gotcha...thanks!  I may have to try that for the next set I have to make.


----------



## wbarkhur

AHHHHH I was worried this would happen, this weekend I was showing my girls the outfits I have planned for them.  My oldest said to me and I quote (try to imagine a 12 year old voice here, anyone who has girl around this age will get this) "those are way cute mom, but we are taking normal clothes too right?"  WHAT?????? I knew it was too good to be true that she would want to wear all the cute customs I had planned, so now I am trying to figure out how to teenify( I know so not a word) all her outfits, but still have her match the other four kids somehow 
I did tell her she was not getting out of all of them though, because I already have a few of them cut just waiting to be sewn, so she has no choice there, but the others I will try to work with. Why do they grow up? 
The silver lining, at least my other DD is still ok with the outfits i had planned, and oldest DD decided to tell me this before I had spent hours sewing hers.


----------



## NiniMorris

wbarkhur said:


> AHHHHH I was worried this would happen, this weekend I was showing my girls the outfits I have planned for them.  My oldest said to me and I quote (try to imagine a 12 year old voice here, anyone who has girl around this age will get this) "those are way cute mom, but we are taking normal clothes too right?"  WHAT?????? I knew it was too good to be true that she would want to wear all the cute customs I had planned, so now I am trying to figure out how to teenify( I know so not a word) all her outfits, but still have her match the other four kids somehow
> I did tell her she was not getting out of all of them though, because I already have a few of them cut just waiting to be sewn, so she has no choice there, but the others I will try to work with. Why do they grow up?
> The silver lining, at least my other DD is still ok with the outfits i had planned, and oldest DD decided to tell me this before I had spent hours sewing hers.



Yes...that is where I am ...of course she also grew so much since I started...she has gone from a size 10 to 14...yuck!  

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks April and Teresa- you confirmed what I knew in my heart- it would have depleted our emergency fund quite a bit, but not completely- but since we're still paying down debt it would have still felt like borrowing; and I knew it wasn't right.  So we told them today we weren't going to get it.  I know someone will love it and give it a good home.  Hopeflly you won't mind that once a year or so I agonize over it again LOL.



I know that's hard! But, I really think you will feel better about this in the long run. And, feel free to come here and agonize every now and then! 



Caitsmama said:


> Hi everyone, i am not new to the DIS, but new to sewing! I have self taught myself recently, and just completed my first 2 tank tops (pattern from YCMT) for our upcoming long disney weekend (we leave Thurs!) thought i would share!
> 
> This one is mine - (i also have a matching purse!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for DD9 - did the XXS jr. size on the pattern, and we are staying at AKL, so DD picked this fabric.. I am also going to be doing a matching one for  her AG doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the quality of the pics, i took them on my iphone..
> 
> Hope to learn lots here - can't wait to do more tops for our Nov. Disney trip!!!



These are adorable! I love that you made one for yourself! 



kdzbear said:


> I love all of the beautiful dresses that have been posted lately! Someday I will learn how to do ruffles!
> 
> I have made several pillowcase dresses and pillowcase tops lately, but I keep forgetting to have the girls stop long enough to take their photos. Tyler also has some new Cars shorts with pockets that he loves.
> 
> Here is Hayley building a UFO at Lowes in her new monkey dress. She is obsessed with monkeys.


Your daughter, and the dress are adorable!!! What a cutie! And, I love the Nemo outfits!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am getting ready to bring some items down to our local fair.  My sewing will be judged against some of the best in our county.
> 
> I considered myself a beginner and although I can sew for my family and myself.  I wish I had learned one skill from the start.
> 
> Please, when you sew, sew with precision.  Make all your top stitching equal, make hems all straight, buttons holes all need to line up with buttons.  Take the time to get it right and perfect the first time.  You will have a quality outfit that not only looks good but is sew properly.
> 
> The best thing I did was take up quilting and then precision piecing.  I have a new outlook on putting articles of clothing together too.



Good luck! I want to enter some things in our fair this year. I think they collect them the week we are camping though. I'll have to look into it. 



Stephres said:


> I love all the pillowcase dresses and tops, they are so cute! I have been making a lot of easy fit pants lately, so here is one more pair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan wanted a shirt with a picture of her new kitten on it and I am iron on challenged so Heather made it for me. I found this sleepy kitty fabric to go with it and she loves her new pjs!



Megan looks adorable in her kitty top and PJs! 


livndisney said:


> You are doing better than I am. I can't get Miss Pack Rat to give up ANYTHING. I may ship her off for the day with Miss Teresa the next time she is down here, JUST so I can get rid of some stuff in her room!lol



Sure, send her over! 



mom2rtk said:


> Sorry about that! I didn't know her customer hung out here! Nothing personal.  Can you tell I still have "issues" over the matter?  She got the last of one of my favorite Disney fabrics, and turns out she got it for free.......



That would be so upsetting! I haven't had that happen with anything too expensive yet, just a nursing coverup once. 




clairemolly said:


> I finally have some pictures to post!  We were having problems with our computer and ended up getting a new one.  I have a bunch more things I have to take pictures of, or have taken pictures and they are on my other camera.
> The first burp cloth I ever appliqued...for my first and only niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Cathy dress...Claire's is the same but in hot pink.  They will wear these to my cousin's wedding the end of August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Heathersue's Daisy design.  Claire's will be similar but has a 5x7 Minnie with Cheetah print on the bodice and cheetah print straps.  Hopefully I'll get it done today so I can take pictures and post it.  I have it all cut out and the applique done, I just have to assemble it.
> 
> I'm trying to get a bunch done in the next couple days, but am delivering our baby boy on Thursday, if not before then.  I need to clean this house, but am more interested in sewing than anything else!\



The burp cloths are so cute! And, the Cathy is stunning! I love that fabric, it looks gorgeous on your daughter! And the AK dress!!! GORGEOUS!! 



HeatherSue said:


> I'll send Tessa with her, too.  Tessa can't get rid of anything either!



Then, I'll have them all clean Arminda and Lydia's room! I worked in there about an hour yesterday and made a path from the door, past the bed and to the bookshelf!  



HeatherSue said:


> So much cuteness!! I love the baby things!  The Cathy dress turned out really cute!  Tessa had me cut hers up and make a skirt out of it.  She decided she doesn't like to wear dresses anymore.    I love the wild Daisy dress!!  SO pretty!!



Lydia told me she didn't like dresses last week, but then the other day she asked to wear one, so I guess she changed her mind, thank goodness! 






MMitchell29 said:


> Sorry ladies don't mean to be a pain in the rear with all my questions and all and I truly appreciate everyone response. I really do   One quick questions and the rest of the day i'll read and watch all the cute pictures.
> 
> I see that there are embroidery machines for a couple hundred dollars and then there are some for thousands of dollars. Now that is a hugh gap, what gives?



Like Heather said, the cheaper ones probably only have a 4x4 embroidery field, and you can't just buy a bigger hoop, that's all they will do. (I learned that the hard way!)




livndisney said:


> Cathy pattern question
> 
> I am thinking of buying this pattern but wanted to know if the neck is shirred or elastic? And I have the same question of the Marlo top for adults. It looks like elastic but I want to make sure.




I wasn't sure if anyone answered about the Marlo, it's done with a fold over casing and elastic. And, the bottom skirt part is a separate piece from the bodice. (I know you didn't ask that last part, but I thought I'd throw it in there!)



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my older daughter's AK dress.  Boy am I glad!  Everything that could go wrong, did   I think it took twice as long as it needed to take.  But it is finished now!



STUNNING!!! I love the rouching around the middle! That looks really cute! 


jas0202 said:


> Question for those of you who have done or are doing customs with Anastasia and Drizella...
> 
> On a whim, I quick decided to use the coupon code at YCMT and bought a bundle pack of Carla's Portrait Peasant, Stripwork Jumper, and Easy Fit Pants.  My fabric budget is so far over drawn, but I decided that it would be "easy" to make a peasant short sleeve elongated top with a ruffle, and ruffle capris in the colors of the stepsisters.
> 
> I will do the bodice and the main parts of the pants in one color, then contrasting sleeves and ruffles on the bottom of the top and easy fits.
> 
> Driz will be fairly easy, I think, as she's just a teal and a lime color, right?  I am having color troubles for Ana's fabric...a lot of places show just pink and purple, but then others show a bright pink and a wine color.
> 
> So...VETERANS!!!  We are eating at 1900PF and I want their clothes to be obviously stepsister inspired to get some attention from Driz and Ana!    so, looking for what would be the most "authentic" color-wise.  For Ana...Pink and purple, pink and wine?  Help!



I went with purple and pink, mainly because I liked the looks of it more than the wine and pink. No one had any doubt who she was. 
And, since Heather mentioned it, I'll post the video!

(phew, that took awhile to find!)





hudsonsinaf said:


> Love Love Love all the outfits on here lately!!!
> 
> I gave in and ordered a bunch of patterns from YCMT with the coupon that was posted.  I went to print one out earlier, and my printer won't work  If everything goes well, my hubby will finally be home Wednesday night,  so I can wait until then to get it fixed.  I do have two questions though - which of CarlaC's patterns are the easiest to start with, other than the pants, and how do you go about redeeming the points?  I placed a second order in hopes to use the points, but I didn't see where it gave me that option.  Thanks!
> 
> Oh - and I told my hubby that shopping for patterns and fabric is my therapy, so he should find a different job
> 
> ~ Shannon



I think the Portrait Peasant is the next easiest. 



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> For fun I did matching headbands for my DD and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the freebie bags my mom got at a conference and turned them into beach bags for the kids.



I love the matching headbands! How clever! And the bags turned out great! I should try that with some of the bags we have. 





aksunshine said:


> Here is Gabriel in the Make-A-Wish outfit on Saturday!



OHHH! So cute!!!


----------



## CruisinEars

Teresajoy~ I LOVE the video. You did a fantastic job on the dresses and I love the characters reactions. Priceless!


----------



## MMitchell29

Teresa that video was simply F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C  the dresses were beautiful and it made me wish I was a little girl again


----------



## jas0202

Thanks Teresa and Heather. I am so glad that I have until November to get these done!!!!   I am now rethinking the whole thing and pondering just doing dresses.  Not as versatile after the trip though...that was why I was pondering the pants sets originally anyway, because they could just be a more "normal" outfit after the trip.  Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Granna4679

McDuck - the baby dress is adorable.  Can't wait to see the generation picture!!

Caitsmama - Such cute dresses.  Can we see a picture of the matching purse??




clairemolly said:


> I finally have some pictures to post!  We were having problems with our computer and ended up getting a new one.  I have a bunch more things I have to take pictures of, or have taken pictures and they are on my other camera.
> The first burp cloth I ever appliqued...for my first and only niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some burp cloths and a bib I embroidered for my sister...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Cathy dress...Claire's is the same but in hot pink.  They will wear these to my cousin's wedding the end of August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly's dress for Animal Kingdom in November.  I still need to finish the bottom edge, but am waiting until closer to the trip to make sure she doesn't have a growth spurt.  I want to just hem it, but may need to add a ruffle if she grows too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Heathersue's Daisy design.  Claire's will be similar but has a 5x7 Minnie with Cheetah print on the bodice and cheetah print straps.  Hopefully I'll get it done today so I can take pictures and post it.  I have it all cut out and the applique done, I just have to assemble it.
> 
> I'm trying to get a bunch done in the next couple days, but am delivering our baby boy on Thursday, if not before then.  I need to clean this house, but am more interested in sewing than anything else!



First of all....I really like the burp cloths.  I worked on burp cloths all weekend too (doing just the embroidery part...putting them together is another day's project...LOL).  I am making them with a free pattern from YCMT so they will be a little different.  I like the way you added the ribbon...great idea. 

The AK dress is super cute (I love that you made Daisy's clothes the animal print too...CUTE!!).  

But......my favorite is the Cathy dress.  I love the colors and that little ones smile just made me happy!!





Diz-Mommy said:


> Love all the creations!!  Job well done!!  On a scale from 1-10 10 being the most difficult, how difficult would you say the Cathy dress is to sew?



I would say the first time a 5 or above...after that no problem...its a 2-3 maybe.



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my older daughter's AK dress.  Boy am I glad!  Everything that could go wrong, did   I think it took twice as long as it needed to take.  But it is finished now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor.  I wish the sun had not messed up the picture!



However long it took you....it was sooooo worth it!!  It is precious.  



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> For fun I did matching headbands for my DD and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the freebie bags my mom got at a conference and turned them into beach bags for the kids.



Headbands and totes are so cute.  Great job.



aksunshine said:


> Here is Gabriel in the Make-A-Wish outfit on Saturday!



He is just soooooo sweet!  Adorable picture of both of you!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my older daughter's AK dress.  Boy am I glad!  Everything that could go wrong, did   I think it took twice as long as it needed to take.  But it is finished now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the twirl factor.  I wish the sun had not messed up the picture!



This turned out so great!  I just LOVE it!



teresajoy said:


> I went with purple and pink, mainly because I liked the looks of it more than the wine and pink. No one had any doubt who she was.
> And, since Heather mentioned it, I'll post the video!
> 
> (phew, that took awhile to find!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!



I just LOVE watching that video!  i need to buy the fabric so i can make those.    Are there any Walmarts around here that sell fabric anymore?  What about Portage?


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This turned out so great!  I just LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE watching that video!  i need to buy the fabric so i can make those.    Are there any Walmarts around here that sell fabric anymore?  What about Portage?



Thanks everyone! I just love that video too!

Well, I haven't been anywere in about 5 weeks, but I'm pretty sure the Walmart in Three Rivers still has fabric. And, last I went the Shaver Rd. one did, but Heather heads that way more frequently than I do, so she might know. The one on 9th st did not too many months ago, but I haven't been there in quite awhile either.


----------



## AQW

No matter how many times I watch that video, it never fails to make me laugh.  "ANASTAAAAASIAAAAA!!!!"


----------



## babynala

aksunshine said:


> Here is Gabriel in the Make-A-Wish outfit on Saturday!


What a great picture of you and Gabriel.  I love that outfit and matching hat, it came out so cute, when did you have time to sew?.  I'm glad your Make a Wish event went well and I'm sure it will get bigger in the years to come.  What a great tribute to your beautiful son Levi.



wbarkhur said:


> AHHHHH I was worried this would happen, this weekend I was showing my girls the outfits I have planned for them.  My oldest said to me and I quote (try to imagine a 12 year old voice here, anyone who has girl around this age will get this) "those are way cute mom, but we are taking normal clothes too right?"  WHAT?????? I knew it was too good to be true that she would want to wear all the cute customs I had planned, so now I am trying to figure out how to teenify( I know so not a word) all her outfits, but still have her match the other four kids somehow
> I did tell her she was not getting out of all of them though, because I already have a few of them cut just waiting to be sewn, so she has no choice there, but the others I will try to work with. Why do they grow up?
> The silver lining, at least my other DD is still ok with the outfits i had planned, and oldest DD decided to tell me this before I had spent hours sewing hers.


Yikes, I hope you can figure something out.  It seems all the tween clothes in the stores look like twirl skirts with matching shirts that have "bling" on them.  Good luck!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> For fun I did matching headbands for my DD and I
> 
> I took the freebie bags my mom got at a conference and turned them into beach bags for the kids.


Love the headbands and the beach bags, great ideas.  


Teresajoy - That video is still great no matter how many times I watch it, maybe you should add it to the bookmarks!


----------



## Jaylin

aksunshine said:


> Here is Gabriel in the Make-A-Wish outfit on Saturday!



Such a great pic!  I may not post alot here, but I read along everyday....and I'm so happy for you guys!  

Well, I've taken over my dining room, I've got tees hanging from the chandelier and girls outfits hanging from the china hutch!  

Here's the start of the girls outfits,  lot of tops, I figured I'll go back and do the shorts/skirts at the end if I have time....get ready for lots of pics (I've been stockpiling!)


























I'm so glad you all got me over the fear of the simply sweet 100 page pattern.  It obviously has become the outfit of this vacation, so versitile and simple!  I love it.....next the boy tees!


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Here is Gabriel in the Make-A-Wish outfit on Saturday!





Look.... you made me smile.

I'm not sure what else to say. 

You guys are adorable. I hope all is well. You deserve all the happiness in the world.


----------



## Jaylin

And if you didn't notice, yes that's my embroidery 61count thread holder in my china hutch!  Moved the china to make room for thread!  My entire dining room table has been taken over....thank goodness we have a dining room that we NEVER use.

Here's my son's tees









The mickey prince charming was very small for the 6x10 hoop, I'm not sure why, but it's much, much smaller than all the other shirts...















Still need to add his name to a few of them.  And the cool thing was I found glow in the dark thread and used it for the eyes in some of the shirts.  So COOL.  It's pretty creapy looking.  I thought that would be a good selling point to an almost 8yo boy when I'm asking him to wearing a prince charming cutie!  It worked!

I've got about 5 more shirts for him.  And lots more for the girls....the clock is ticking....I just got my 2gallon ziplocs delivered today....anxious to see if the shirts fit in them.


----------



## dancer_mom

> Jaylin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great pic!  I may not post alot here, but I read along everyday....and I'm so happy for you guys!
> 
> Well, I've taken over my dining room, I've got tees hanging from the chandelier and girls outfits hanging from the china hutch!
> 
> Here's the start of the girls outfits,  lot of tops, I figured I'll go back and do the shorts/skirts at the end if I have time....get ready for lots of pics (I've been stockpiling!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you all got me over the fear of the simply sweet 100 page pattern.  It obviously has become the outfit of this vacation, so versitile and simple!  I love it.....next the boy tees!
Click to expand...


WOW - I am so impressed by how much you have done!!!  They are all really cute.


----------



## dancer_mom

HELP PLEASE

I know I don't post much but I LOVE reading along and getting ideas.  I am having an issue I hope you ladies might be able to help with.  

I need to make a Peter Pan costume for my little one and cannot find a pattern.  The old simplicity one only goes down to size 3 and my little guy is still about a sixe 1 or 1/2.

Last year I made him the pinocchio costume






I used a baby overalls pattern, added the top half of a vest from YCMT and made the hat pattern from a Peter pan costume.

Does anyone have any ideas on how I could put together a peter pan costume in the same way?  Do you think I could make up the tunic top?  OR do you think I could size down the simplicity pattern????  Any advice from you experts??  Thanks in advance!


----------



## sahm1000

Hey everybody!  It's been forever since I've been on. And while this question is not sewing related, you guys always know everything!  So I thought I'd come here first and ask!

Does anyone know how much ticket prices went up for WDW?  I heard they were going to go up 8/1 but I forgot to look and see how much they went up.  Now I don't know what the price was before 8/1 - does anyone else?


----------



## princesskayla

sahm1000 said:


> Hey everybody!  It's been forever since I've been on. And while this question is not sewing related, you guys always know everything!  So I thought I'd come here first and ask!
> 
> Does anyone know how much ticket prices went up for WDW?  I heard they were going to go up 8/1 but I forgot to look and see how much they went up.  Now I don't know what the price was before 8/1 - does anyone else?



I don't think the price went up.


----------



## MouseTriper

aksunshine said:


> Here is Gabriel in the Make-A-Wish outfit on Saturday!


 I just love this picture of the two of you Alicia!!!  So so sweet!!!



Jaylin said:


> Here's the start of the girls outfits,  lot of tops, I figured I'll go back and do the shorts/skirts at the end if I have time....get ready for lots of pics (I've been stockpiling!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you all got me over the fear of the simply sweet 100 page pattern.  It obviously has become the outfit of this vacation, so versitile and simple!  I love it.....next the boy tees!


 Oh my goodness, I will say you have been quite busy!!!  I love them all but I think my favorite is that first pirate one..I love it.  I need that design...LOL!



Jaylin said:


> And if you didn't notice, yes that's my embroidery 61count thread holder in my china hutch!  Moved the china to make room for thread!  My entire dining room table has been taken over....thank goodness we have a dining room that we NEVER use.
> 
> Here's my son's tees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mickey prince charming was very small for the 6x10 hoop, I'm not sure why, but it's much, much smaller than all the other shirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to add his name to a few of them.  And the cool thing was I found glow in the dark thread and used it for the eyes in some of the shirts.  So COOL.  It's pretty creapy looking.  I thought that would be a good selling point to an almost 8yo boy when I'm asking him to wearing a prince charming cutie!  It worked!
> 
> I've got about 5 more shirts for him.  And lots more for the girls....the clock is ticking....I just got my 2gallon ziplocs delivered today....anxious to see if the shirts fit in them.


 Wow wow wow, again, you have been quite busy.  I love all these ones you did for your son too!! He is gonna look so cool wearing all these!



dancer_mom said:


> HELP PLEASE
> 
> I know I don't post much but I LOVE reading along and getting ideas.  I am having an issue I hope you ladies might be able to help with.
> 
> I need to make a Peter Pan costume for my little one and cannot find a pattern.  The old simplicity one only goes down to size 3 and my little guy is still about a sixe 1 or 1/2.
> 
> Last year I made him the pinocchio costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a baby overalls pattern, added the top half of a vest from YCMT and made the hat pattern from a Peter pan costume.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on how I could put together a peter pan costume in the same way?  Do you think I could make up the tunic top?  OR do you think I could size down the simplicity pattern????  Any advice from you experts??  Thanks in advance!


 Sorry I can't help ya much on the Peter Pan costume, but i just had to say that I LOVE that pinnocchio outfit.  What size is that?? LOL......jk.



sahm1000 said:


> Hey everybody!  It's been forever since I've been on. And while this question is not sewing related, you guys always know everything!  So I thought I'd come here first and ask!
> 
> Does anyone know how much ticket prices went up for WDW?  I heard they were going to go up 8/1 but I forgot to look and see how much they went up.  Now I don't know what the price was before 8/1 - does anyone else?


 Did you say price INCREASE???  Yikes, I do not like the sound of that!!!


----------



## princesskayla

Question:

Should I do a Minnie dress for a 16 mo old in all dots and white pettiskirt and bloomers or with the black bodice and red/white dots for the sleeves and skirt with the white coller and bloomers?  I think Minnie is in all dots in the park but Minnie stuffed animals where the last design. I am torn! Please help!


----------



## kdzbear

Jalyn - Your clothes are amazing! The girls dresses have beautiful fabrics that coordinate. I love the Yoda Stitch on the boy's shirts! Fantastic Job!


----------



## BBGirl

dancer_mom said:


> HELP PLEASE
> 
> I know I don't post much but I LOVE reading along and getting ideas.  I am having an issue I hope you ladies might be able to help with.
> 
> I need to make a Peter Pan costume for my little one and cannot find a pattern.  The old simplicity one only goes down to size 3 and my little guy is still about a sixe 1 or 1/2.
> 
> Last year I made him the pinocchio costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a baby overalls pattern, added the top half of a vest from YCMT and made the hat pattern from a Peter pan costume.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on how I could put together a peter pan costume in the same way?  Do you think I could make up the tunic top?  OR do you think I could size down the simplicity pattern????  Any advice from you experts??  Thanks in advance!



I would make a bowling shirt and rag out the ends and the same with easy fit pants. Make both in green.  Or if it is warm enough just do a long sophie and rag the end. Make hat,  Belt it and be done.


----------



## ncmomof2

I am so excited that this worked out like I had hoped!  I wanted the apron separate so she could choose how she wanted to wear it after the trip.
















I didn't want to tie the apron on so I used buttons!





Can you tell I am excited?  After all the trouble I had with the AK one this weekend it was nice to have this turn out.


----------



## masonite

ncmomof2 said:


> I am so excited that this worked out like I had hoped!  I wanted the apron separate so she could choose how she wanted to wear it after the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to tie the apron on so I used buttons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I am excited?  After all the trouble I had with the AK one this weekend it was nice to have this turn out.




 IN LOVE with this!! Great job!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ncmomof2 said:


> I am so excited that this worked out like I had hoped!  I wanted the apron separate so she could choose how she wanted to wear it after the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



This is great!  i wouldn't have thought of adding ruffles to just the back.  Great idea!


----------



## dancer_mom

BBGirl said:


> I would make a bowling shirt and rag out the ends and the same with easy fit pants. Make both in green.  Or if it is warm enough just do a long sophie and rag the end. Make hat,  Belt it and be done.



Thanks - good idea on the bowling shirt


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

CUTE CUTE CUTE things posted lately!!! Hopefully my serger will be back from the shop soon and I'll be sewing again. I really miss it!!!

Question for you all. has anyone seen a  free yellow jacket embroidery design? I found a bee that would work, but its not in the PES format I need. Im looking for something that looks like the Cedarville University Yellow Jacket. Bekah leaves in 18 days!!!! I had purchased one of those towel sets from walmart on clearance last year (the ones they put out for back to college stuff) and want to embroider her name and the yellow jacket on them!!!! Any ideas where to look???

THANKS!!!


----------



## teresajoy

AQW said:


> No matter how many times I watch that video, it never fails to make me laugh.  "ANASTAAAAASIAAAAA!!!!"



Me too! It's one of my favorite Disney memries. 



babynala said:


> Teresajoy - That video is still great no matter how many times I watch it, maybe you should add it to the bookmarks!


That's not a bad idea, then I'd be able to find it! 



Jaylin said:


> Such a great pic!  I may not post alot here, but I read along everyday....and I'm so happy for you guys!
> 
> Well, I've taken over my dining room, I've got tees hanging from the chandelier and girls outfits hanging from the china hutch!
> 
> Here's the start of the girls outfits,  lot of tops, I figured I'll go back and do the shorts/skirts at the end if I have time....get ready for lots of pics (I've been stockpiling!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you all got me over the fear of the simply sweet 100 page pattern.  It obviously has become the outfit of this vacation, so versitile and simple!  I love it.....next the boy tees!


I don't want to be a "told you so" But.....  See, we knew you would love that pattern! These outfits are all fabulous! I love them all !



Jaylin said:


> And if you didn't notice, yes that's my embroidery 61count thread holder in my china hutch!  Moved the china to make room for thread!  My entire dining room table has been taken over....thank goodness we have a dining room that we NEVER use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to add his name to a few of them.  And the cool thing was I found glow in the dark thread and used it for the eyes in some of the shirts.  So COOL.  It's pretty creapy looking.  I thought that would be a good selling point to an almost 8yo boy when I'm asking him to wearing a prince charming cutie!  It worked!
> 
> I've got about 5 more shirts for him.  And lots more for the girls....the clock is ticking....I just got my 2gallon ziplocs delivered today....anxious to see if the shirts fit in them.


WOWWOWWOW!!! You have been REALLY busy!!! And, it just makes me happy to see so many of Heather's designs all together like this! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I am so excited that this worked out like I had hoped!  I wanted the apron separate so she could choose how she wanted to wear it after the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I am excited?  After all the trouble I had with the AK one this weekend it was nice to have this turn out.


Denise, you should be excited!!! That is so clever!!! I am really loving it! Is it an elongated Portrait Peasant? I may have to steel that idea for a dress. I hate gathering! 

Looks like we will be moving tonight!


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> CUTE CUTE CUTE things posted lately!!! Hopefully my serger will be back from the shop soon and I'll be sewing again. I really miss it!!!
> 
> Question for you all. has anyone seen a  free yellow jacket embroidery design? I found a bee that would work, but its not in the PES format I need. Im looking for something that looks like the Cedarville University Yellow Jacket. Bekah leaves in 18 days!!!! I had purchased one of those towel sets from walmart on clearance last year (the ones they put out for back to college stuff) and want to embroider her name and the yellow jacket on them!!!! Any ideas where to look???
> 
> THANKS!!!



Sent you an email!


----------



## billwendy

Jaylin said:


> Such a great pic!  I may not post alot here, but I read along everyday....and I'm so happy for you guys!
> 
> Well, I've taken over my dining room, I've got tees hanging from the chandelier and girls outfits hanging from the china hutch!
> 
> Here's the start of the girls outfits,  lot of tops, I figured I'll go back and do the shorts/skirts at the end if I have time....get ready for lots of pics (I've been stockpiling!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you all got me over the fear of the simply sweet 100 page pattern.  It obviously has become the outfit of this vacation, so versitile and simple!  I love it.....next the boy tees!



you are doing an incredible job!! where did you find the minnie with all of the EPCOT balloons????


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> Looks like we will be moving tonight!




Teresa...that video is worth watching again!  It's so fun to watch, even though its not my kids, we hear so much about them, they feel like it!

Go ahead and get a move on, I'm about to make a major picture post!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Jaylin said:


> Such a great pic!  I may not post alot here, but I read along everyday....and I'm so happy for you guys!
> 
> Well, I've taken over my dining room, I've got tees hanging from the chandelier and girls outfits hanging from the china hutch!
> 
> Here's the start of the girls outfits,  lot of tops, I figured I'll go back and do the shorts/skirts at the end if I have time....get ready for lots of pics (I've been stockpiling!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you all got me over the fear of the simply sweet 100 page pattern.  It obviously has become the outfit of this vacation, so versitile and simple!  I love it.....next the boy tees!





Jaylin said:


> And if you didn't notice, yes that's my embroidery 61count thread holder in my china hutch!  Moved the china to make room for thread!  My entire dining room table has been taken over....thank goodness we have a dining room that we NEVER use.
> 
> Here's my son's tees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mickey prince charming was very small for the 6x10 hoop, I'm not sure why, but it's much, much smaller than all the other shirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to add his name to a few of them.  And the cool thing was I found glow in the dark thread and used it for the eyes in some of the shirts.  So COOL.  It's pretty creapy looking.  I thought that would be a good selling point to an almost 8yo boy when I'm asking him to wearing a prince charming cutie!  It worked!
> 
> I've got about 5 more shirts for him.  And lots more for the girls....the clock is ticking....I just got my 2gallon ziplocs delivered today....anxious to see if the shirts fit in them.




Wow!  You have been busy!  Love it all!



ncmomof2 said:


> I am so excited that this worked out like I had hoped!  I wanted the apron separate so she could choose how she wanted to wear it after the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to tie the apron on so I used buttons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I am excited?  After all the trouble I had with the AK one this weekend it was nice to have this turn out.





Way too cute!


----------



## ncmomof2

teresajoy said:


> Denise, you should be excited!!! That is so clever!!! I am really loving it! Is it an elongated Portrait Peasant? I may have to steel that idea for a dress. I hate gathering!
> 
> Looks like we will be moving tonight!



Thanks!  I had the idea in my head for a few months but for it to work out...
It is an elongated Portrait Peasant.  It could have used one more ruffle but I am happy with it   I have a ruffler, so I love gathering now!


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Teresa...that video is worth watching again!  It's so fun to watch, even though its not my kids, we hear so much about them, they feel like it!
> 
> Go ahead and get a move on, I'm about to make a major picture post!



Aww, that is so sweet of you to say! 

Ok, I'm getting the new post ready, I should be ready when we hit 250.



ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks!  I had the idea in my head for a few months but for it to work out...
> It is an elongated Portrait Peasant.  It could have used one more ruffle but I am happy with it   I have a ruffler, so I love gathering now!


I have a ruffler, but I just don't like using it. Maybe I should try it again.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

LALALALA   Just making a random post to assist in the move...  Here's the mandatory bananas...


----------



## Mackenzie'sMommy

Does anyone know a good tutorial for shirring? I am intimidated by it, but I need Mackenzie's clothes to last longer. I swear shes a weed.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Thanks Teresa for the heads up!  Haven't posted lately but I still lurk around!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ncmomof2 said:


> I am so excited that this worked out like I had hoped!  I wanted the apron separate so she could choose how she wanted to wear it after the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to tie the apron on so I used buttons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I am excited?  After all the trouble I had with the AK one this weekend it was nice to have this turn out.



I can't believe how big she looks!  I remember when you first started posting and she was so little!  I love the butt ruffles.  DD would love if I made her a dress with puffy sleeves and butt ruffles!


----------



## billwendy

waiting,,,,,waiting.....


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

billwendy said:


> waiting,,,,,waiting.....



Me too!  But I think I'm begining to be a pest about it.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Are we ever going to get to 250?  Jeez!  Maybe we need a premature move????


----------



## peachygreen

LOL - hoping we move before I close up the computer for the night.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Mackenzie'sMommy said:


> Does anyone know a good tutorial for shirring? I am intimidated by it, but I need Mackenzie's clothes to last longer. I swear shes a weed.



There's several good ones in the bookmarks on page 1.  Carla C also did one recently on her blog http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/  but it was more involved than some.  I get good results with the one I used from the bookmarks.  Shirring is easy once you get over the "Im scared of it part"  really!  I used to be afraid, but it really is easy if you can sew a straight line, you can do it!


----------



## teresajoy

*Well, here in Michigan we have a good month left of Summer Vacation!!  But, some of the less fortunate started back today, so in their honor, let's get this thread a moving!!!

So, jump on the bus









and ride along to THREAD 22!!! 






http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37652758#post37652758


NO MORE POSTING HERE! 
​*


----------



## tmh0206

Jaylin said:


> Such a great pic!  I may not post alot here, but I read along everyday....and I'm so happy for you guys!
> 
> Well, I've taken over my dining room, I've got tees hanging from the chandelier and girls outfits hanging from the china hutch!
> 
> Here's the start of the girls outfits,  lot of tops, I figured I'll go back and do the shorts/skirts at the end if I have time....get ready for lots of pics (I've been stockpiling!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you all got me over the fear of the simply sweet 100 page pattern.  It obviously has become the outfit of this vacation, so versitile and simple!  I love it.....next the boy tees!



WOW!!! you have been BUSY BUSY BUSY! and they all look absolutely fabulous!


----------



## nejjie

froggy33 said:


> I just finished up a few dresses for 2 little girls going in August.  They turned out super cute.  Except for the Snow White cape I totally CASEd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the bird applique from bowsandclothes.com.  It stitched out really nice!  I am loving my new machine!
> 
> Thanks!



I absolutely love this dress! Please PM me - I would love to buy! =)


----------



## WebmasterKathy

250 pages- time to close this monster thread!


----------

